# Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Rock Bottom, Redux - - - - - Part 47



## Reznor (Feb 13, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Feb 13, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm probably going to watch that How to Be Single movie over Deadpool.  Someone needs to see it.  I haven't seen any reviews yet.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2016)

And Liverbird.  I haven't really commented on it yet.  But I have a ton of respect for the Liverpool fans that objected to the ticket price increase and staged that walkout.

By comparison, the people that stayed in their seats are gutless and don't hold the club accountable.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks man, I appreciate it. 

I felt really proud of our fans as a whole, regardless of the minority that didn't stand up or support the cause. And a lot of credit to FSG as well, who listened and were genuinely sorry about it.

We showed the world the power of fans that night, no doubt about it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2016)

Deadpool was awesome y'all!


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice to see positive feedback all around. Probably going to see it one of the next couple of days.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2016)

Rukia is a real team player.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2016)

Totally. Needs way more credit than he gets around here


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2016)

Rukia often unfairly overshadowed by the dark shade of Stunna's rather large ego


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2016)

Stunna, you just got called a cunt, canadian style


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2016)

So it was basically inoffensive?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2016)

Why is detective measuring the size of this man's ego though?


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2016)

Parallax said:


> So it was basically inoffensive?



Para Knows





~Gesy~ said:


> Why is detective measuring the size of this man's ego though?



Because it has cast itself over the contributions of Rukia's multiple sacrifices for the team


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2016)

Parallax said:


> So it was basically inoffensive?



If there is an inoffensive way to be called a cunt, then yes


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 13, 2016)

Going to see Kung Fu Panda 3 tonight and Deadpool tomorrow. Quite an exciting lineup if I do say so. First movies I have paid for in awhile.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2016)

Got myself a new monitor and entertainment hub brehs, hope to test it out with some tv viewing tonight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Stunna, you just got called a cunt, *Toronto* style


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2016)

Deadpool:  B.

I wanted to dislike it.  I'm not a fan of smug films that seem to be constantly winking at the audience.  But this was completely harmless fun.  There were some funny moments (the zamboni comes to mind).  I liked the credits.  And the secondary characters all fit in nicely.  Much better than Wolverine Origins.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 13, 2016)

*Kung Fu Panda 3*

I think Stunna had it right. The worst of the 3 but still a satisfying conclusion. What it did exceptionally well in the other movies it continued to do well here with the exception of an overload of attempted comedy and for me that is what drug this movie down. The action was still great, the animation superb, some good character moments and lessons to be learned as well as a good score. 

It even had some really funny moments but too much of the movie was spent on gags in my opinion and they missed a lot on the small stuff despite having some big laughs mixed in as well. 

3.5/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Deadpool:  B.
> 
> I wanted to dislike it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2016)

Rukia is spot on, it felt like one huge satire


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2016)

Guys..  I want to reverse course on something.  Jurassic World.  Jurassic World is pretty terrible.  I wanted to like it.  And I let a few fun raptor moments and a good final 10 minutes fool me. I rewatched it today.  It is borderline unwatchable during a subsequent viewing!  I had to fight really hard to not fast forward right to the end.  The first hour and a half is a goddamn chore!

I want to change my rating to a D.

Brutal.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2016)

Too late Rukia, too late


It's on record


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2016)

*Event:* Toronto NBA All-Star Saturday Night 2016
Rating: ★★★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* The TNT crew and the internet admitted this was the greatest NBA Saturday night ever. GOAT


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


>


Ultimately I find myself actively hoping that at least a few of these comic book movies will fail.  The market is over-saturated,  And it will only become more saturated if the most profitable films are comic films every year.  Ant-Man was a success.  Bam.  Sequel.  Deadpool is a success.  Bam.  Sequel.  Can you imagine how bad things would be if Amazing Spider-man 2 and Fantastic 4 had been huge?

So we need some fucking flops!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Ultimately I find myself actively hoping that at least a few of these comic book movies will fail.  The market is over-saturated,  And it will only become more saturated if the most profitable films are comic films every year.  Ant-Man was a success.  Bam.  Sequel.  Deadpool is a success.  Bam.  Sequel.  Can you imagine how bad things would be if Amazing Spider-man 2 and Fantastic 4 had been huge?
> 
> So we need some fucking flops!


Yoooo we talking about a man's career here. Ryan Reynolds needed this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2016)

Huey only cares because he's Canadian


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Yoooo we talking about a man's career here. Ryan Reynolds needed this


So it's not going to be Deadpool.  It needs to be something else.

I like some of the people involved with Suicide Squad.  But maybe I need to actively root against that film.  We can't be having any spinoffs!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

Yikes.  I just noticed that I own Aloha on blu ray.  I must have bought it for Emma Stone.  Loyalty is a hell of a thing guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

Christine is another Blu Ray I picked up at some point last year.  It has been a while since I have seen this.  But it has been entertaining as fuck so far.  These are the kind of films I want to watch when we bring back Film Club.


----------



## Detective (Feb 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yikes.  I just noticed that I own Aloha on blu ray.  I must have bought it for Emma Stone.  Loyalty is a hell of a thing guys.



Rukia continuing to make sacrifices for the good of men everywhere.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

The return of film club!  It's coming Detective!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 14, 2016)

Half Baked - ★★★★★

I'll always love this movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> So it's not going to be Deadpool.  It needs to be something else.
> 
> I like some of the people involved with Suicide Squad.  But maybe I need to actively root against that film.  We can't be having any spinoffs!



Yoooo that will affect Margot Robbie career


----------



## Detective (Feb 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The return of film club!  It's coming Detective!



Oh shit, just tell me when and where, and I will be there.

You have both my axe and my attention


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

Guys please. Have we not disappointed ourselves enough?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2016)

True Detective: Season 1, Episode 5: A

This was a haunting f@cking episode, that gave me lots of chills and built up the suspense masterfully. 

True Detective: Season 1, Episode 6: B

This was much more character driven and while very well done, it kind of made me turn on all of the characters. I know that this was the intent...at least to an extent, but by forcing everyones weaknesses down our throats at once, it just made me want to stop following them. Nevertheless, the acting saved it and I do like how structurally, this was a little different. Furthermore, the cliff hanger REALLY made me want to get the next disk.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2016)

After watching Jaws 2 I think they should have gave the death sentence to the Mayor and the council. Brody warned them, the second time, but they're more concern over money than lives. Now over a dozen teens dead because of it.



Also Lorraine Gary GOAT BOAT MILF of the 70's


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> True Detective: Season 1, Episode 5: A
> 
> This was a haunting f@cking episode, that gave me lots of chills and built up the suspense masterfully.
> 
> ...


The first season of TD is my favorite TV Show ever. Just brilliant. 

Shame the 2nd one was nowhere near as good


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> After watching Jaws 2 I think they should have gave the death sentence to the Mayor and the council. Brody warned them, the second time, but they're more concern over money than lives. Now over a dozen teens dead because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Lorraine Gary GOAT BOAT MILF of the 70's



To be fair, in a deleted scene, the Mayor ultimately tries to keep Brody from getting fired, but is outvoted.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

So I'm at the gym.  Underworld is on.  The first one.  I probably haven't seen it about a decade.  Not too bad.  It held my interest.  But I forgot how much I hate the Michael character and the actor playing him.  Some douche on loan from the Felicity television series.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

I totally agree with you Rukia

That latex beckinsale tho


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah, she looked great.  No wonder the Underworld director made marrying her a priority.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 14, 2016)

*Deadpool*

I think this landed right around my expectations. Mostly good although a little annoying at times which drug down the overall score. The action was great and the comedy was mostly good but just a touch too much. Some of the personal references and stuff were good but I don't care much for the "dick tits" and things of that nature every other sentence. I thought the soundtrack added to the fun and fit well and the 4th wall stuff was tolerable if not my favorite thing. Would definitely be in for a sequel.

4/5


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, she looked great.  No wonder the Underworld director made marrying her a priority.



Wait, what? Beckinsale is married to Underworld's Director? Are you for real?

The smoothest move ever. Direct a movie starring your crush


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

I liked the stupid Deadpool song when he was designing his outfit.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 14, 2016)

Beckinsale is one of the most beautiful women of all time. Think she is divorced though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

When was the last you saw her in a movie though?  I feel like it has been at least 5 years.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if someone told me she has like 3-4 kids.  It would explain her inactivity.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

I saw her just recently, in The Aviator though


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

While we're on that topic, a favorite video of mine

[YOUTUBE]2fhAgRGQcTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2016)

Kate Beckinsale is a shit actress who's better off seen and not heard.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I saw her just recently, in The Aviator though


Yeah, but that's an old movie.  That's my whole point.  I also think Kate Beckinsale is beautiful.  But are we basing that around outdated intel?  Have any of us even seen the current Kate Beckinsale?  It's not 2010 anymore!


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, but that's an old movie.  That's my whole point.  I also think Kate Beckinsale is beautiful.  But are we basing that around outdated intel?  Have any of us even seen the current Kate Beckinsale?  It's not 2010 anymore!


Hence my "though"


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kate Beckinsale is a shit actress who's better off seen and not heard.



Lol no shit. Does anyone watch her movies for the plot? I don't think so.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm just stating the facts


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

She works best in romantic comedies actually.  Did you guys ever see Serendipity?  That was pretty much the perfect role for her.  (Not my genre of choice, but she did well.)


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

Ugh I fucking hate Cusack.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

Hopefully this is on Netflix.  I am in the mood!



[YOUTUBE]TlbtLfWvFbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

I remember watching that as a kid. Batman Forever will always be my childhood batman movie. I fucking loved that as a kid.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2016)

perfect thumbnail pic!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

Maybe nostalgia is at work?  But I like the Burton Batman movies better than the Nolan trilogy.  Batman Returns in particular holds a special place with me.  This is a movie that terrified me when I was a kid.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2016)

Batman Returns is the GOAT Batman movie.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

Actually I got them mixed up. It was Batman & Robin


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah, Batman Returns was also a really good one.

I just remembered Kilmer played batman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2016)

That isn't funnier than George Clooney

Also I think I like 1989's Batman more than Returns .


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

George Clooney's got my childhood batman bias armor


And Arnold as Mr. Freeze holy shit  Made me shit my pants as a kid, but his cheesy lines were gold


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyone watching anything interesting?

I'm stumped as to what to tackle next


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

Movies or shows?

I know it's neither, but I read a comic again, after a long long time. All-star Superman, and it was really fucking good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Batman Returns is the GOAT Batman movie.


One day when I find you, I'll take my slow and sweet time systematically beating you to a pulp for opinions like this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2016)

Still haven't read that one, but I hear it's one of the best Superman stories.

Maybe I'll get to it before watching the upcoming movie.

I meant television btw


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

I've only recently started Rick & Morty and it's fucking awesome and hilarious. If you haven't already, definitely give it a shot.

And yeah, it truly is. I'd even say it's the best, but then again I haven't read a lot of superman comics.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 14, 2016)

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy*
One of the best films to come out since the year 2000 easily. This movie is pretty much perfect.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2016)

The last time I saw Kate Beckinsale was in "Stonehurst Asylum", but the last high profile flick of hers I saw was the "Total Recall" remake. 

She's apparently doing another Underworld flick, although I'm curious whether the franchise will continue as she and Len Wiseman (who directed the first two flicks and produced the rest) are apparently getting a divorce.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2016)

This is why you don't fuck coworkers

office romances always end ugly


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2016)

Taleran said:


> *Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy*
> One of the best films to come out since the year 2000 easily. This movie is pretty much perfect.



I watched this a month ago and I fucking loved it. This movie is the way you make a spy movie. Criminally underrated.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone watching anything interesting?
> 
> I'm stumped as to what to tackle next


I watched John Carpenter's Christine yesterday.  Very entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm watching Dazed and Confused right now.  It seems like a good idea since a sort-of-sequel is coming out this year.  And I did just buy the Criterion Collection edition.  Doesn't really have a plot.  But still a fun movie.  And the soundtrack is excellent.  And Joey Lauren Adams is very easy on the eyes.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2016)

Dazed and Confused sort-of-sequel?

>googles

Huh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

Everybody Wants Some.  There has been a trailer.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2016)

I was not aware.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2016)

whoo           boy


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2016)

The trailer looked alright.  I hope it's good.  I trust Linklater a little.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2016)

Warriors Two: B

Sammo Hung kung fu movie. My written review will explain my feelings in detail, but the overall summation is "weak script, awesome kung fu that sometimes gets exhaustively awesome'.


----------



## Slice (Feb 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I watched John Carpenter's Christine yesterday.  Very entertaining.



While it has been _years_ since i last saw it... i never realized it was a Carpenter movie. 

Now i feel dumb.


----------



## Slice (Feb 15, 2016)

Went with the theme of the day yesterday and watched a love story.

Scott Pilgrim vs the World  4/5

Most of my enjoyment comes from the movie reminding me of the books. Plus Edgar Wrights style is just perfect.


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah it's great, the visual style and comedy is on point

Cera is miscasted but it's still really entertaining and comfy, could watch it any day 


though the comics are even better but mostly because there's just so much more, couldn't have fitted that all into a movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2016)

I didn't like the movie very much. It had such an interesting supporting cast, but whom does the story follow? The two most boring people in existence. And Scott Pilgrim was a douche.


----------



## Slice (Feb 15, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> And Scott Pilgrim was a douche.



Which is pretty much the point of the story.

Driven home by the fact that his polar opposite Nega-Scott is apparently an all around nice guy


----------



## Didi (Feb 15, 2016)

lol if you think movie pilgrim is a douche, nothing compared to comic pilgrim


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> The two most boring people in existence. And Scott Pilgrim was a douche.





Slice said:


> Which is pretty much the point of the story.


Scott Pilgrim is a good time.


----------



## Slice (Feb 15, 2016)

But at least we can all safely agree that Wallace Wells is the GOAT supporting character


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2016)

In my opinion, "Scott Pilgrim" should've ended with him becoming an evil ex, as there was nothing to suggest that their relationship was anything other than superficial. As it was, it sucked. Stunna wishes he could suck like that.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't recall any indication that Scott and Ramona were supposed to be together for the rest of time or anything like that.

tfw Scott Pilgrim is 2deep4u


----------



## Slice (Feb 15, 2016)

They deserve each other, they are both pretty horrible people


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2016)

[youtube]m5_A0Wx0jU4[/youtube]

3000% in. Day one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 15, 2016)

I hope Frank shoot DD in his knee caps


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I don't recall any indication that Scott and Ramona were supposed to be together for the rest of time or anything like that.
> 
> tfw Scott Pilgrim is 2deep4u



I'll be 2deepinu!

And a better ending would've been Knives murdering everyone. And then the Earth explodes.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 15, 2016)

Knives should have ended up with with Pilgrim in the end. The alternative didn't make sense.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 15, 2016)

Agreed Knives was sexier, especially after the fappening Ramona is 5-6 at best.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2016)

*Deadpool* - 8/10 (maybe higher? will decide on rewatch)

A comic book movie about one of my favorite characters that wasn't horribly disappointing? It's a Valentine's Day miracle! I'm still going to die alone, but at least I have this.

Deadpool tends to get a little too  and that was my biggest fear going into the movie. I'm also not a fan of the multiple voices inside his head thing that a lot of the more recent Deadpool comics do, I think it's a lazy writer's way of making him "funny & crazy" so I was so so so relieved that wasn't in the movie. Honestly, I think this might be one of the best (if not _the_ best) characterizations of a comic book character in film. This Deadpool feels like Deadpool, not a watered-down, cut for 2.5-hours version. 

I liked that this movie was small, which is what it needed to be. It's one personal quest, and Deadpool doesn't "redeem" himself in the end. Just a fun movie. And best joke was the little baby hand, for the record.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 15, 2016)

Seeing it tonight. I'm really worried bc of my high expectations.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 15, 2016)

It's a solid 8/10 movie, the hype will make you think it's 10/10 tho


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 15, 2016)

Grape said:


> [youtube]m5_A0Wx0jU4[/youtube]
> 
> 3000% in. Day one.



Truthfully this didn't really get me hyped up at all other than the fact that I loved season one. Wasn't much in this trailer that I found intriguing.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Seeing it tonight. I'm really worried bc of my high expectations.



I was a little worried about this before seeing it, but it didn't disappoint.

tbh, the movie is just a fun romp. Don't go into it expecting something that revolutionizes comic book movies. It's a funny movie with Deadpool in it, that's about all there is to it. That's not a bad thing by any means but that's just what it feels like.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 15, 2016)

it being Hard R really allowed the movie to stand out from all the other cape shit we got flying around.


I hope its success doesnt force the sequel to go the milquetoast route for the sake of greater profits.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2016)

I'd give it 7/10; it was definitely fun. I totally expect to enjoy the sequel even more, too.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 15, 2016)

All in all, it seems like I'ts* going to be a fun watch to say the least. I'm in.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 15, 2016)

*Run All Night*

Pretty typical Neeson affair which means nothing new or memorable but still at least mildly enjoyable. Maybe a little long for just something you want to be a fun action flick. It actually did have a little bit of depth to it as well though. Okay for passing the time.

3/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2016)

8-9/10 would be my rating as well.

Ryan spent 10 years trying to push this film forward (And may  have illegally leaked the test footage) it would be devastating if this turned out to be a disaster, So good for him.


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2016)

Deadpool's opening credits were well received in my theater.

I'd probably give the movie an 8.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> 8-9/10 would be my rating as well.
> 
> Ryan spent 10 years trying to push this film forward (And may  have illegally leaked the test footage) it would be devastating if this turned out to be a disaster, So good for him.



Man, it had everything going against it, and still managed to be good and turn a huge profit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 15, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> 8-9/10 would be my rating as well.
> 
> Ryan spent 10 years trying to push this film forward (And may  have illegally leaked the test footage) it would be devastating if this turned out to be a disaster, So good for him.



He needed to save his career!


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 15, 2016)

If this movie had the deserved budget, it would have come out just perfect.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 15, 2016)

No it wouldn't playing it safe is what made it work. Let's not try push it


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2016)

It both worked because of and _in spite of_ playing it safe.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 15, 2016)

I still don't believe that you all haven't been taken over by pod people. Deadpool is a terrible thing that has never actually been funny.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2016)

I haven't read any Deadpool comics, though I tend to find his fans obnoxious.

But the movie was pretty funny. Dunno what to tell you.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2016)

Taleran said:


> I still don't believe that you all haven't been taken over by pod people. Deadpool is a terrible thing that has never actually been funny.



Joe Kelly Deadpool is great, I'll go to my grave loving his run.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah, Deadpool being "funny" or "unfunny" depends on who's writing him.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 15, 2016)

> I still don't believe that you all haven't been taken over by pod people. Deadpool is a terrible thing that has never actually been funny.


but you love terrible things 

are you saying you're a pod person?

it would explain so much


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2016)

Fuck yeah.  New season of Daredevil is coming up!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 15, 2016)

Jena said:


> I'll go to my grave loving his run.



We can arrange that, shall we use one of the many deaths from your Annie Edison and Chris Patts exotic fanfics?


I'll bring the flail !


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah.  New season of Daredevil is coming up!



How does Netflix do a new season. Week to week like TV or do they do all episodes at once?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2016)

All episodes at once.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 15, 2016)

Yooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2016)

Are you watching the Grammys?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2016)

I am, not sure why though, it's actually pretty boring and the music that are being nominated aren't anything I'd listen to (radio music for the most part)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2016)

Is Selena Gomez in attendance?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2016)

yes


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> All episodes at once.



Sweet. That is what I was hoping for. 



Rukia said:


> Is Selena Gomez in attendance?



You know I was never really into her until this years Victorias Secret Fashion Show. She looked sexy as hell.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2016)

Speaking of unexpected attractions..Adele


----------



## Stunna (Feb 15, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Slice (Feb 16, 2016)

Deadpool is a solid 4/5 movie.
I am glad i managed to watch it in english as i doubt some of the gags translate very well. The Sinead O'Connor line had me rolling. 
Plus that amazing Wolverine cameo

Surprised it was rated 16+ here. Must have been a tough decission not making it 18+.


----------



## Grape (Feb 16, 2016)

Jena said:


> I'll go to my grave loving his run.




Half of that is certain


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 16, 2016)

For all y'all

[YOUTUBE]_044p-3Ljdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2016)

I tried watching "Date Movie", but was too annoyed by the 25 minute mark to bother. So I got my 'bad parody movie' junkie fix somewhere else. Admittedly, this might've been because most of the movies it was spoofing have faded from memory, or I didn't watch them to begin with. I did like the Bachelor gag though. If the actual TV show had elimination rounds where the titular Bachelor used a gun to take out the losers, it might actually be compelling television.  

Vampire's Suck: D/D+

In all seriousness, this is one of those spoof guys (can't remember their names; Seltzer Water and something else?) better movies...for what that's worth. There are plenty of ass retarded moments, but I will admit to sporadically laughing. At least it kept the pop culture references minimal and focused on parodying modern day vampire related material. Although it was also lazy for often just name dropping thinks like the Vampire Diaries and calling that the joke. Really, these movies are all shit, but the directors do have a talent for getting the right cast together. The chick playing Bella nailed her impression.

But I can't control my fascination with these turds. Must...watch...more...


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2016)

guys, we have to help Leo get his Oscar


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Fuck yeah.  New season of Daredevil is coming up!



And House of Cards is in the same month . Hopefully it'll be as great as season 3 was.


----------



## Didi (Feb 17, 2016)

I hope not. I hope it's as amazing as season 1 or great as season 2.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 17, 2016)

I hated season 2. Season 1 is the best of the lot though.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 17, 2016)

Watched Creed today, and I must say it caught me by surprise. I think it was very well made.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 17, 2016)

[youtube]qiMko7g2TrE[/youtube]

I'm sure Leo will go to the grave without an Oscar anyway


----------



## Ae (Feb 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Dazed and Confused sort-of-sequel?



KT as the cast

Me - Wooderson
Slice - "Pink" Floyd
Yasha - Tony 
Rukia - Mike
Grape - Slater
Para - Kevin
Lucaniel - Fred
Gesy - Melvin
Detective - Don
Enno - Benny
Jena - Darla
Stunna - Mitch
Huey - Clint

100% accurate


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey masacoooon

I missed you,boo!


----------



## Grape (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]LxKkbs1y1Oc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2016)

Masterpiece has me as Mike?  Dude got his ass kicked.


----------



## Matty (Feb 17, 2016)

Revenant was good.

Going to see the witch tomorrow .

Shit looks amazing


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2016)

Of course he made me Mitch.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 17, 2016)

matty1991 said:


> Going to see the witch tomorrow .
> 
> Shit looks amazing



Wish I could see it .


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 17, 2016)

Daredevil was awful. Idk why people want a second season. New Girl though


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2016)

**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 17, 2016)

I just saw Zoolander 2


D-


I think I payed my dues for the year with this one


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2016)

are you talking to me?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2016)

Sick burn bro! Stunna fell perfectly into that one.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2016)

That emote was directed towards Chocochip


----------



## Jena (Feb 17, 2016)

*The Martian* - 8/10 

Entertaining, enjoyed this a lot. Biggest "issue" I had was that it never really delved into the psychological aspects but Moon does a better job at that anyway and I was more invested in just the "how is he going to solve this" aspect so it didn't really bother me too much. 

Not really much else to say...it was entertaining. I'd be interested to see how this stacks up on re-watches, since I feel like most of my enjoyment was trying to predict how he was going to react to a situation. I'm curious to see if knowing what will happen will impact my enjoyment in any way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2016)

Infini: B-

Thriller-horror-science fiction space movie. Derivative, but at least these kinds of films aren't common any more.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 18, 2016)

Stunna said:


> guys, we have to help Leo get his Oscar



10/10


----------



## Slice (Feb 18, 2016)

Local cinema is still showing Revenant at select times. 
Ordered tickets for sunday. I really feared i wouldnt be able to see it in cinemas. 




Chocochip said:


> Daredevil was awful. Idk why people want a second season. New Girl though



lowqualitybait.jpg



Jena said:


> *The Martian* - 8/10
> 
> Entertaining, enjoyed this a lot. Biggest "issue" I had was that it never really delved into the psychological aspects but Moon does a better job at that anyway and I was more invested in just the "how is he going to solve this" aspect so it didn't really bother me too much.
> 
> Not really much else to say...it was entertaining. I'd be interested to see how this stacks up on re-watches, since I feel like most of my enjoyment was trying to predict how he was going to react to a situation. I'm curious to see if knowing what will happen will impact my enjoyment in any way.



I felt it was refreshing that way. I love dark(er) science fiction but the lighthearted "i'm going to make it" tone of the Martian really worked for me.



Stunna said:


> guys, we have to help Leo get his Oscar



I just wasted my breakfast break for this... 

Probably worth it.


----------



## Slice (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh and i saw the _Bling Ring _yesterday which was massively underwhelming.
Its just teenagers doing stupid shit and looking at expensive stuff for 90 minutes.
The only standout scenes being the interview parts with Emma Watsons character wiggling herself out of any responsibility - but thsts like 6 minutes total?
Not recommended.

Switched over to the Wolfsburg / Gent game after that and raged hard at the last 10 minutes of it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 18, 2016)

Leo got dis guys trus


----------



## KidTony (Feb 18, 2016)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm 10/10

I watched this when i was young and remember liking it, so i wondered what my my thoughts would be on it after revisiting it many many years later. I absolutely loved it, and its easily the best CBM animated movie i've ever seen, and cracks probably the top 5 of ALL CBM movies, including live action as far as I'm concerned. This has all you ever want out of a batman movie, noir, intriguing characters, pathos. You can definitely see the influence this had on Nolan.


----------



## Jena (Feb 18, 2016)

Slice said:


> Oh and i saw the _Bling Ring _yesterday which was massively underwhelming.
> Its just teenagers doing stupid shit and looking at expensive stuff for 90 minutes.
> The only standout scenes being the interview parts with Emma Watsons character wiggling herself out of any responsibility - but thsts like 6 minutes total?
> Not recommended.
> ...



Do yourself a favor and watch this video of Alexis Neiers (the character Emma's was based on). It's more hilarious than the movie. (skip to 2:40 for the meat)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2016)

KidTony said:


> Batman: Mask of the Phantasm 10/10
> 
> I watched this when i was young and remember liking it, so i wondered what my my thoughts would be on it after revisiting it many many years later. I absolutely loved it, and its easily the best CBM animated movie i've ever seen, and cracks probably the top 5 of ALL CBM movies, including live action as far as I'm concerned. This has all you ever want out of a batman movie, noir, intriguing characters, pathos. You can definitely see the influence this had on Nolan.


Still the best Batman movie.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 18, 2016)

*Gotham pilot episode*

Kind of a mixed bag for me. If I had to rate it with comps I would say it is way better than Flash but nowhere near Dare Devil. Slightly below Jessica Jones. It is nice to see another one of these shows not afraid to show some blood and get gritty. Don't like to get into too much detail about a pilot because it is just that.

I will just say I am very hesitantly optimistic.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2016)

*The Witch*

A very well directed movie that manages to be rather creepy.  A rather subdued horror permeates the movie, one that builds up to the finale.  Not sure if it pays off well or not, bit undecided on that but it certainly was a fun ride.  Also, the music is fantastic and does much for the atmosphere of the film.

Definitely a movie that horror fans should watch.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2016)

Seeing it tomorrow.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2016)

yeah I'll see it on Saturday, I think.

Speaking of which, did you guys know that they are making another sequel to "The Ring"? Doesn't seem necessary any more, but maybe it will be a nice throwback. At the absolute least, it seems to have more of a purpose than that "Cabin Fever" remake- which apparently re-uses the exact same script of the original.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 19, 2016)

i'm seeing it when the rip comes out


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 19, 2016)

Ae said:


> The source material isn't that interesting to begin with.



I guess more pre-pubescent white kids weren't available for filming this.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 19, 2016)

Stunna said:


> **





Slice said:


> Local cinema is still showing Revenant at select times.
> Ordered tickets for sunday. I really feared i wouldnt be able to see it in cinemas.
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, Daredevil was a terrible series for me. None of the characters were likable, the acting was pretty cringeworthy, the writing was meh, eh idk. I went into the series trying to like it, I was excited for it, but bleh. Nothing important ever happened that whole series. Shit was a 14 hour intro.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 19, 2016)

Chocochip said:


> Sorry, Daredevil was a terrible series for me. None of the characters were likable, the acting was pretty cringeworthy, the writing was meh, eh idk. I went into the series trying to like it, I was excited for it, but bleh. Nothing important ever happened that whole series. Shit was a 14 hour intro.



my contrarian sense is tingling


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 19, 2016)

Chocochip said:


> Sorry, Daredevil was a terrible series for me. None of the characters were likable, the acting was pretty cringeworthy, the writing was meh, eh idk. I went into the series trying to like it, I was excited for it, but bleh. Nothing important ever happened that whole series. Shit was a 14 hour intro.



One of the few things we can agree on.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm not hard to please, I usually like what most people like to. Fargo, IASIP, Breaking Bad, New Girl, Rick and Morty, shit even Parks/Rec is decent in my eyes. Daredevil just dropped the ball and was lame as fuck. I mean, nobody was ever in any danger. All the villains were terribly portrayed, am I suppose to believe that Wilson really moved up in the world? I mean, all his "intelligence" and "business/gang suave" shit is forced by other people praising him because obviously the character does no favor for himself. What a joke of a main villain, Kingpin shouldn't have been portrayed as a seven year old.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 19, 2016)

Amen brother


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 19, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> cyphonchip pls



This fool.

I have nothing but praise for DD.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2016)

Slice said:


> Oh and i saw the _Bling Ring _yesterday which was massively underwhelming.
> Its just teenagers doing stupid shit and looking at expensive stuff for 90 minutes.
> The only standout scenes being the interview parts with Emma Watsons character wiggling herself out of any responsibility - but thsts like 6 minutes total?
> Not recommended.
> ...


I saw Bling Ring a few months ago.  I love Emma Watson, and she was the best part of the movie.  But it was still a major failure.  Movie was boring as fuck.

And Wolfsburg won away with 3 goals.  They are in great shape to make the quarterfinals.


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2016)

I've seen that movie panned pretty much everywhere, which is why I haven't watched it yet.


Shame though
Virgin Suicides and Lost in Translation were amazing, and Marie Antoinette was good.
but then again, Somewhere was self-indulgent trash so maybe it was to be expected.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2016)

Jack Strong: C+

I feel like this is a good movie...if you speak Polish. I laughed how the trailer focused on the American (CIA) angle of rescuing their spy/defector, then it's a small part of the movie. Most of it isn't in English, although there are subtitles. The problem is that the subtitles are small and there is so much dialogue that moves so quickly that it becomes difficult to follow...once again, if you don't speak the language. But there were some genuinely suspenseful moments, so it wasn't a total waste.


----------



## Slice (Feb 20, 2016)

Currently watching the "terrible movies" feature that runs from time to time.
Today it's Knight Rider 2000

Movie is halfway done and I am almost wasted. Perfect evening .


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2016)

Why do you torment yourself like this slice


----------



## Slice (Feb 20, 2016)

Honestly it's a lot of fun.
The feature sets a drinking game to follow.
We meet up with a few friends and watch the movie drinking shots.

Hating on the shit movies with friends is fun.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh, I assumed you were solo, and no drinking was involved. Well, that sounds like a good time to me


----------



## Slice (Feb 20, 2016)

Id never do that to my sanity watching this shit alone.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2016)

How to be single:  C.

I felt nothing while watching this movie.  I guess if had a couple of good laughs in it though.  And I do think Dakota Johnson is a genuine talent.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2016)

Lol, you actually went and did it rukia didn't you  props


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2016)

I deserve props, I think I was the only guy in the theater.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2016)

Of course you were  

how much did you get to pay


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't pay attention to ticket prices.  Probably $9.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 20, 2016)

Rukia is the man of our times

Do it in style my man


----------



## Slice (Feb 20, 2016)

I regularly don't know what I paid for the cinema. There's daily prices, paying more for 3D, paying less for special features, paying more for a longer run time. It's more expensive in the evening than during the day.
It's pretty rare for two movies to cost exactly the same


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 20, 2016)

Why would anyone willingly pay so much for 3D at home?

Answer me homies.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2016)

Well it's the weekend.  I'm in Seattle.  I have only been to this theater like 5 times.  And I prefer to use the kiosk.  I kind of just mindlessly slide my credit card.  Feel free to believe what you want.  If a matinee showing cost like $20, I would probably notice.


----------



## Slice (Feb 20, 2016)

I'll probably watch "how to be single on dvd or streak it.
I have to admit I quite like seeing Leslie Mann, probably my strangest celebrity crush. I think she's mad cute


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2016)

I mean, yeah, different formats have different price tags, but you know what those price tags are. At least, I do. I know how much a standard ticket costs, and I know how the time of the showing may affect that cost.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2016)

You live in a small town in North Carolina.  I live in a big metro.  I actually alternate between like 6 theaters.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2016)

I alternate between multiple theaters where I live as well.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2016)

I will say that I noticed that popcorn is getting mad expensive though.  I thought about getting a small popcorn the other day.  It was like $8.  No way am I spending that on popcorn!


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2016)

We usually pay 3eur for a ticket, 5eur for 3D movies


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 20, 2016)

I like a local cinema near me that allows you to bring you're own food including popcorn

I mean it's messy after a film but I ain't spending mad money on food in a cinema anymore.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2016)

Our cinema doesn't allow that, but you can still smuggle anything in. No one ever checks.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't like how theatres sell pizza, hamburgers, and various other entrees now.  That shit stinks.  And the people that bring them in are usually disgusting.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't understand how you can eat anything other than snacks there lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2016)

Popcorn, maybe goobers or bunch-a-crunch.  Everything else is foul.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2016)

The Witch: B

It's good, but pretty overrated. Will start on my review.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2016)

I sneak food in all the time, from foot long subs to McDonalds meals.

No shame in my game


----------



## Jena (Feb 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't like how theatres sell pizza, hamburgers, and various other entrees now.  That shit stinks.  And the people that bring them in are usually disgusting.



$20 for a pizza that tastes worse than a hotpocket


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2016)

True Detective: Season 1, episode 7 and 8- A

Quite frankly...I loved it. I loved how the characters developed, I thought the set design and the cinematography was amazing, felt the suspense and intensity and I even loved the ending- which I hear had a polarizing reception. Something about the final line just got to me. This show was awesome.

Not entirely sure if I'm going to check out Season 2 though, partially because of the alleged drop in quality, but mainly because the premise doesn't intrigue me as much.


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2016)

Season 2 has a really weak start, and definitely has some problems in what characters and storylines it allocates time/writing


but I thought it had a really good second half


Overall it doesn't hold a candle to season 1
but I still enjoyed it (after ep 3)


McAdams and Farrel were great


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I will say that I noticed that popcorn is getting mad expensive though.  I thought about getting a small popcorn the other day.  It was like $8.  No way am I spending that on popcorn!




I paid $5.39 for a bottle of water at Deadpool. $5.39!

I mentioned to the kid working the register that they're really taxing the water.

"Actually, there's no tax on water"


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 21, 2016)

That's more than I paid for the whole ticket


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2016)

*Triple 9*

when i got out of the theatre, i checked online to see exactly how long this movie was. it's a little under two hours. it felt like three. two hundred gunshots, men either growling or shouting at each other every five minutes, the endlessly loud buzzing and droning score...it was a weird sensory experience because it was somehow both monotonous and deafening. i wanted to leave about two-thirds of the way through. 

the movie's about a crew of bank robbers, two of whom are dirty cops. there's the leader (ejiofor) the liability (paul), the mean one (collins jr), and reedus (he doesn't even have a stereotype) and mackie, who becomes the most interesting character by accident - because he's the only one who faces a moral conflict. but for the most part, they're all shit and boring, and i don't care about any of them. on the cop side, casey affleck's a bit likeable and woody harrelson's funny. and on the mafia side, kate winslet is just boringly mean, and gadot doesn't even have a character. so that's barely anyone to root for or care about. 

so we got basically no characters. the action's pretty good - some well-done shootouts, chase scenes have too much shakycam but there are some cool images like the one of the bag of red paint exploding, and the most tense and effective action sequence involves cops raiding a cartel hitman's place. if the entire movie was as good as that sequence, i wouldn't have wanted to leave.

sadly, though, a lot of the movie is dudes having emotional outbursts and punching walls after they get told they have to do one last job or they die, dudes growling at each other about whether they're in this or not, people driving from place to place, boring exposition about criminal dealings, and endless double-crossing. there's like 5 subplots in this movie. it's bloated and poorly structured and if you want to keep the audience invested in the subplots they have to give a shit about the characters involved in them, which...nope.

so yeah, some good stuff in here, mostly in terms of action, but overall it was forgettable and i kinda regret wasting money on the good seats.


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2016)

The Revenant 5/5

If this doesn't have best cinematography on lock I will lose the last bit of respect for the oscars


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 21, 2016)

I haven't seen The Revenant yet but, Sicario's cinematography was pretty good.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2016)

Legends of Tomorrow is dumb as hell.  But good lord is that show fun.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2016)

And I chose Carol for best cinematography.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 21, 2016)

Haven't seen Carol either. Been waiting forever for these rips man


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2016)

Those rips have been out for months, homie.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 21, 2016)

Screeners? no thanks


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2016)

Next film I would likely see is London Has Fallen, which releases here in 2 weeks. It will be dumb, but the fun, mindless thrill ride, kind of dumb.


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2016)

Saw the trailer for that just today. It looks pretty terrible


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> Next film I would likely see is London Has Fallen, which releases here in 2 weeks. It will be dumb, but the fun, mindless thrill ride, kind of dumb.


I will definitely watch it.  I love Die Hard imitations.


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2016)

Slice said:


> The Revenant 5/5
> 
> If this doesn't have best cinematography on lock I will lose the last bit of respect for the oscars




Cinematography is a strongly competitive category this year bro


It's the one I would least want to bet on, it can go lots of ways


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2016)

Slice said:


> Saw the trailer for that just today. It looks pretty terrible



As Rukia said though, Die Hard copies are always watchable.

Burnt Out Protagonist + Terrorist Plot + Bang Bang, Boom, Boom = Viewable


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2016)

I was trying to figure out my top 3 movies from 2016.  And I think I have a really odd list so far.  Unless I am forgetting something?

Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies
Deadpool
The Boy

Slow start to the year if accurate.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2016)

I think Deadpool wasn't a failure of a film, but neither was it a success either. Kind of decent middleground really


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2016)

Rukia        pls


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2016)

The Witch is 2015.  And neither the Forest or How To be Single is good enough to make my list.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2016)

For list purposes, The Witch is 2016 in my books.

Hail, Caesar!
The Witch
Kung Fu Panda 3

... Are the only movies I've seen this year. But I've liked all three, so yeah.

edit: Oh, and Deadpool, duh. It takes Panda's spot in the "top three."


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> I think Deadpool wasn't a failure of a film, but neither was it a success either. Kind of decent middleground really



Not a success? How so?

Deadpool achieved exactly what they aimed for, and more. With that kind of budget, and that kind of grossing, I see Deadpool as a very very successful movie.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't mean box office success. I mean as an actual film, I didn't find it very engaging. It was alright.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2016)

Stunna said:


> For list purposes, The Witch is 2016 in my books.
> 
> Hail, Caesar!
> The Witch
> ...



Your list purposes suck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> I don't mean box office success. I mean as an actual film, I didn't find it very engaging. It was alright.



My only complaint is not much happened in terms of story.

I hope the gags are toned down just a tad in the sequel.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Your list purposes suck



bitch pls 

the only people who saw the witch before 2016 were people who had the time and money to get into film festivals


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2016)

So? That doesn't change that the film was a finished product in 2015

Your inability to access it while it still got a release doesn't make it OK to arbitrarily change the actual release year to fit your list better


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2016)

Parallax said:


> So? That doesn't change that the film was a finished product in 2015
> 
> Your inability to access it while it still got a release doesn't make it OK to arbitrarily change the actual release year to fit your list better





pasta r u being autistic on purpose or


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2016)

Stunna and Luc are right though. By film scoring/awards ceremony and standard release definitions, it is a 2016 wide release film.


----------



## Didi (Feb 21, 2016)

yeah you don't go by early festival screeners and shit, that's retarded

you go by worldwide standard release


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2016)

Para must be trolling. He can't be that ignorant.

I mean, even Stunna, who once argued fruitlessly to the contrary, now uses the proper film release format.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2016)

Come on Detective.  The Witch was at TIFF.  So was Hardcore Henry, Green Room, and Demolition.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Come on Detective.  The Witch was at TIFF.  So was Hardcore Henry, Green Room, and Demolition.



Only at Sundance and TIFF, so those are very exclusive releases. Don't count towards the official release, dude.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2016)

Since I go to TIFF every year now, I will not change my stance.  I side with Para.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2016)

This Enno-London-Bridge-esque Betrayal


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2016)

Didi said:


> yeah you don't go by early festival screeners and shit, that's retarded
> 
> you go by worldwide standard release



This makes even less sense since a lot of films don't get a standard worldwide release


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> This Enno-London-Bridge-esque Betrayal



I see it more as you betraying Toronto and not acknowledging their release dates.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2016)

Indie films don't count toward the major film studio system, obviously, and represent a minority of films released. Their distribution method, along with limited releases, fall outside the normal film release pattern.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I see it more as you betraying Toronto and not acknowledging their release dates.



Betray the 6ix?

Never!


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> I don't mean box office success. I mean as an actual film, I didn't find it very engaging. It was alright.



The movie made me laugh at times but nothing about it is really memorable.  Even the action is more or less forgettable.  Heck, this joke in 22 Jump Street is more memorable than all of Deadpool:

[YOUTUBE]sQCfWXoMLi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for reminding us all that genuine comedy in films is dead, Preet.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2016)

I think Deadpool was okay.  But I am absolutely on board with people that think Deadpool played it too safe.  And I agree that it is a bit overrated atm.  I think once fanboyism settles down a bit, people will realize that it is not as special as they thought.


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]eJEmtLxkEoI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2016)

I love Leslie Nielsen as the umpire.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 21, 2016)

The Prestige - Third Nolan movie I've watched, I think?

Anyway, I loved it. The two magicians just kept one upping the other, and the obsession with magic for both characters just went to crazy levels of high around the end.

Then you have the mind-fucking ending, where they both _still_ kept one-upping the other. 

My favorite Nolan movie I'd say.

*Rating:* 8.7/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2016)

The Prestige is great.  It inspired me to learn a lot more about Tesla.  And I'm now basically of the opinion that Thomas Edison was a crook.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 21, 2016)

Although the twist with Hugh Jackman's character at the end was kind of extreme.

I thought this shit was about magic .

Then again, I've been told Nolan does this type of stuff in his movies.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> Para must be trolling. He can't be that ignorant.
> 
> I mean, even Stunna, who once argued fruitlessly to the contrary, now uses the proper film release format.


where are your receipts, fam



Detective said:


> Thanks for reminding us all that genuine comedy in films is dead, Preet.


22 Jump Street is funny, b


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey guys.  I don't want to be a Kardashian fan.  Kendall Jenner though.  She is too young.  But damn.  Even without the family name.  No surprise that she is a model.


----------



## Grape (Feb 22, 2016)

She ug, fam.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2016)

My review of 'The VVitch' is up in sig. yay.


----------



## Slice (Feb 22, 2016)

Dream said:


> The movie made me laugh at times but nothing about it is really memorable.  Even the action is more or less forgettable.  Heck, this joke in 22 Jump Street is more memorable than all of Deadpool:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sQCfWXoMLi0[/YOUTUBE]



I remember the time somebody told me the 21 Jump Street movie was funny. And then it was shit. And this looks pretty shitty too.

The only things these movies do right is the chemistry between Tatum and Hill. Those two seem to be having the time of their lives.



Detective said:


> Thanks for reminding us all that genuine comedy in films is dead, Preet.



When did comedy die and Adam Sandler style comedies become the gold standard? 



Rukia said:


> I think Deadpool was okay.  But I am absolutely on board with people that think Deadpool played it too safe.  And I agree that it is a bit overrated atm.  I think once fanboyism settles down a bit, people will realize that it is not as special as they thought.



Its pretty much exactly what i expected it to be. And close enough to the comics. My only major complaint would be the uninspired sets. The constant grey in grey of the highway were visually tiring - only to be replaced by a grey in grey dry dock.



Butcher said:


> The Prestige - Third Nolan movie I've watched, I think?
> 
> Anyway, I loved it. The two magicians just kept one upping the other, and the obsession with magic for both characters just went to crazy levels of high around the end.
> 
> ...



Its surprisingly well done how it leads up to the ending.



Butcher said:


> Although the twist with Hugh Jackman's character at the end was kind of extreme.
> 
> I thought this shit was about magic .
> 
> Then again, I've been told Nolan does this type of stuff in his movies.



If i am not mistaken it is based on a book with the exact same climax. So not Nolans idea.



MartialHorror said:


> My review of 'The VVitch' is up in sig. yay.



Everyone is talking about this movie, and here i am never having even heard of it before.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey there, people with knowledge 

Is there anyone who knows Japanese horror movies well? Not anime based but those serious ones. There's a movie I've wanted to watch once again and I just can't remember the name.

What I do remember are few scenes:
- the neighbor asked a chick for a dinner at his place and he turned out to be a psycho who kept talking about his dead wife and child, scaring the chick (who had mental problems herself and was visiting a shrink);
- this chick sees those dead wife and child in her bathroom;
- the woman is swimming in the pool and scratches her knee bloody and something happens of it;
- that shrink remembers a schoolgirl who cut her hand of with huge scissors.

The shit is old but I want to rewatch it so badly, tho google doesn't help on plot describing search.

Anyone? Please?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 22, 2016)

I guess some of you are downplaying the importance of Deadpool or are just hard to please. 

Comic book movies are getting stale so anything that can change things up well should be applauded.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 22, 2016)

I personally think Deadpool's importance isn't that it is a Rated R superhero film.

Its that the film is Rated R, AND it made a shit-ton of money despite that. 

So, I think we'll have Rated R movies coming back in force soon.


----------



## Slice (Feb 22, 2016)

Adamant said:


> Hey there, people with knowledge
> 
> Is there anyone who knows Japanese horror movies well? Not anime based but those serious ones. There's a movie I've wanted to watch once again and I just can't remember the name.
> 
> What I do remember are few scenes:



I dont have the slightest idea. Sorry.



Butcher said:


> I personally think Deadpool's importance isn't that it is a Rated R superhero film.
> 
> Its that the film is Rated R, AND it made a shit-ton of money despite that.
> 
> So, I think we'll have Rated R movies coming back in force soon.



Deadpool and Mad Max hopefully set a good example


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2016)

good

fuck pg-13


----------



## Butcher (Feb 22, 2016)

Its not that I dislike PG-13.

I just want more flavor in our movies. Same old shit gets boring after a while.


----------



## Slice (Feb 22, 2016)

PG13 was supposed to enable teen movies to be a bit more outgoing with what they depict. It ended up being used to water down everything just to get the teen market. Which was kinda sad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2016)

I didnt hear about the Witch until I saw its RT rating. 



Adamant said:


> Hey there, people with knowledge
> 
> Is there anyone who knows Japanese horror movies well? Not anime based but those serious ones. There's a movie I've wanted to watch once again and I just can't remember the name.
> 
> ...



Doesn't sound familiar. How old is it? 90's? Early 2000's?


----------



## teddy (Feb 22, 2016)

Detective said:


> Thanks for reminding us all that genuine comedy in films is dead, Preet.



Reminding me of how i was dragged into watching 50 shades of black


thanks


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 22, 2016)

ted. said:


> Reminding me of how i was dragged into watching 50 shades of black
> 
> 
> thanks



Hold up you watched that abomination breh?!


----------



## teddy (Feb 22, 2016)

It was late and co-workers were high and wanted to catch a movie that wasn't the revenant


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 22, 2016)

You need new co-workers 'friends' breh


----------



## Catamount (Feb 22, 2016)

Slice said:


> I dont have the slightest idea. Sorry.


nvm at least we tried 



MartialHorror said:


> Doesn't sound familiar. How old is it? 90's? Early 2000's?


I am pretty sure it's early 2000 
I am going to search more, should I drop by to tell the name if I manage to find it?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 22, 2016)

ted. said:


> It was late and co-workers were high and wanted to catch a movie that wasn't the revenant



Should've just went to Denny's/Waffle House .


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2016)

*Hot Fuzz*

holy shit
I already thought Shaun of the Dead was amazing, but this was even better imo. Probably gonna be one of my favourite comedies of all time. So fucking hilarious, so fucking quality. 
11/10
will be watching this many more times and be entertained every single time, I'm already sure of that



(yes I know I'm late on watching the cornetto trilogy, suck it)


----------



## Butcher (Feb 22, 2016)

Still haven't watched Shaun of the Dead. 

Loved Hot Fuzz and the World's End too.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 22, 2016)

Ae said:


> S shame _Tucker & Dale vs. Evil_ doesn't get enough love.



The walk it off and grinder scene gets me every time .


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2016)

Adamant said:


> nvm at least we tried
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it's early 2000
> I am going to search more, should I drop by to tell the name if I manage to find it?



Yeah.

Anyway, has anyone watched "The People Vs OJ Simpson"? It's been compelling, but kind of hard to endure considering what would ultimately happen.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2016)

American Crime Story has been on point so far.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2016)

Woah.  Pete's Dragon.  I had no idea they were remaking it.  Seems like an odd choice.


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> The walk it off and grinder scene gets me every time .




The walk-it-off scene is maybe the funniest single thing I've seen in a movie.

How's he even walkin' righ' now, Tuckah?


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2016)

Ae said:


> S shame _Tucker & Dale vs. Evil_ doesn't get enough love.



_"Hey college kids! We've got your friend!"_



Didi said:


> *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> holy shit
> I already thought Shaun of the Dead was amazing, but this was even better imo. Probably gonna be one of my favourite comedies of all time. So fucking hilarious, so fucking quality.
> ...







Rukia said:


> Woah.  Pete's Dragon.  I had no idea they were remaking it.  Seems like an odd choice.



Seriously? I know i say this almost everytime a remake is announced but... it _is_ a terrible idea.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 23, 2016)

Finished Season 1 of Hannibal. The insanity is real .



Stunna said:


> American Crime Story has been on point so far.



Glad to hear it, since I dropped AHS Hotel.


----------



## Slice (Feb 23, 2016)

I have a job interview coming up next monday 

Wish me luck guys. I desperately need it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 23, 2016)

Good luck Slice.

I finally finished the League!

Weird ending tho, Rukia.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2016)

Ae said:


> Watch the new 11.22.63 Stunna
> 
> It's great


It was.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 23, 2016)

Slice said:


> I have a job interview coming up next monday
> 
> Wish me luck guys. I desperately need it.



All the best bruder slice


----------



## Jena (Feb 23, 2016)

Slice said:


> I have a job interview coming up next monday
> 
> Wish me luck guys. I desperately need it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2016)

If you want to impress your prospective boss, here is some advice...

Show up without pants. Just let your manhood swing freely. My interviewer was so impress that he called the cops, but he obviously respected my boldness. I mean, I didn't get the job, but that's because he was too impressed and obviously favoritism is not acceptable in a working environment.


----------



## Slice (Feb 24, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Good luck Slice.
> 
> I finally finished the League!
> 
> Weird ending tho, Rukia.





Ae said:


> Take my energy ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ





Liverbird said:


> All the best bruder slice




Thanks everyone.
I really hope i can land that job.

Due to unforseen consequences of a hostile takeover i lost my current job which came at one of the worst possible times as we are currently moving and need a lot of new furniture and stuff. :/



MartialHorror said:


> If you want to impress your prospective boss, here is some advice...
> 
> Show up without pants. Just let your manhood swing freely. My interviewer was so impress that he called the cops, but he obviously respected my boldness. I mean, I didn't get the job, but that's because he was too impressed and obviously favoritism is not acceptable in a working environment.



MH again with the quality advice.
What would we do without you man!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2016)

Good 3 weeks of Movies coming up, well for me anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2016)

Tal is lookin' forward to Zootopia.


----------



## Jena (Feb 24, 2016)

Slice said:


> Due to unforseen consequences of a hostile takeover i lost my current job which came at one of the worst possible times as we are currently moving and need a lot of new furniture and stuff. :/



Ugh, that's shit timing. Good luck!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Tal is lookin' forward to Zootopia.



What movie is this?

I am seeing

36 Chambers
Youth of the Beast
Tokyo Drifter
Branded to Kill 
and
Stalker
And maybe Seconds and The French Connection


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2016)

The new Disney movie. 

And Seconds and Tokyo Drifter are dope. Can't speak on the others, but I'm sure they are too.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2016)

Youth of the beast is cool but definitely the nadir of that list.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2016)

Slice said:


> MH again with the quality advice.
> What would we do without you man!




Without me, Konoha Theater would be the forum equivalent of that "Fantastic Four" reboot. A bleak, sad place with no fun or color. 

Hitman: Agent 47- D-

The only reason it avoided the "F" rating is because the action scenes are pretty good, but not good enough to make up for the shit writing and shockingly bad acting (considering the cast). I hated the attempts at banter between the titular 47 and the girl, which balanced 'forced' and 'cliched' masterfully. 

"They want to make more of me."
"Who would want more of you?"

Seriously? You're going to say that after all the times he's saved your life? This wasn't charming in the slightest. I also love how she gets bored and chooses to dismantle his guns while he's sleeping, which only exists so that villains will arrive and he won't be able to defend himself properly...except he kills them all anyway, rendering it pointless and making her look idiotic. I guess I can see why they'd think that having the girl be rescued by the villain (Zachary Qinto; who's miscast) in a "Terminator"-esque fashion would be a clever twist in theory, except we know from the video games or the last live action adaptation that 47 is the protagonist...so why waste our time with that? 

On that same note, why would you hire the same writer who penned the last failed attempt at doing a "Hitman" movie? Speaking of which, is this better or worse than the first one? Eh, I'm going to say worse, as I remember being more dismissive of the original than angry. As I said, the fights and shoot-outs were pretty well done and I did like how violent the deaths were. But even though it was relatively short, I thought the pacing was sluggish and I was fighting sleep throughout most of it. It's just a bad movie.


----------



## Grape (Feb 25, 2016)

47 is just ahead of it's time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 25, 2016)

*Dope*- I'm glad I listened to the few that praised this movie, because I never would have noticed it just based off the trailers. Definitely one of 2015s best movies, with the Harvard monologue being one of my favorite movie moments.

*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 25, 2016)

*Deadpool: *Movie was pretty funny, although the audience kind of ruined my experience.  7/10.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 25, 2016)

Was it kids that ruined your experience?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2016)

Kids shouldn't be in the theater for Deadpool.  I would go grab an usher.


----------



## Detective (Feb 25, 2016)

Slice said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I really hope i can land that job.
> 
> Due to unforseen consequences of a hostile takeover i lost my current job which came at one of the worst possible times as we are currently moving and need a lot of new furniture and stuff. :/
> ...



All the best to you, brother. I hope you get the job, and wish you well.


----------



## Grape (Feb 26, 2016)

The best part in Deadpool is when he notices Francis has vanished.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2016)

*The World's End*

Not nearly as good as the other two, but still mildly entertaining


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2016)

I like that it looks probable that Brie Larsen and Alicia Vikander will pick up Oscars this weekend.  It is nice to occasionally see young up-and-comers get rewarded for outstanding performances.  I do wish though that Vikander was winning for Ex Machina.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2016)

Gods of Egypt: D+

Some of the visuals are breathtaking...although a lot are almost laughable in their presentation. The CGI is often ambitious, but it's rarely convincing and some of the green screen work almost felt incomplete. Is the film as bad as everyone says? No. If anything, it does have an impressive sense of scale. Everything seems larger than life and the pacing wasn't bad. The actors do the best they can with some crummy dialogue.

Oddly, what did I hate the most? The attempts at banter. Whether it was between Kingslayer (can't remember his real name, or the character he was playing) and the Thief, or between Kingslayer and his love interest, the repertoire felt forced and the one-liners were incredibly goofy. Gerard Butler is the only one who knows how to make this bizarre dialogue work, but unfortunately critics are shredding him as much as the rest of the movie. His performance is over-the-top in a "300" kind of way, but how else should you act in a cornball flick like this? 

Overall, it's not very good...but its badness has been overstated by the masses. I enjoyed it a lot more than the "Fantastic Four" reboot last year.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2016)

*36th Chamber of Shaolin*
The best Origin Story movie of them all.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2016)

About to join the "I've seen Gods of Egypt" Club.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 27, 2016)

I wouldn't call it a club, more like a pair.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2016)

Detective is about to get in on this.  The movie is funny asf apparently.  You guys are missing out.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 27, 2016)

Of course it's funny, that's what jokes are


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2016)

I was hoping for "so bad it's good".  Nope.  It was just bad.  Don't waste your time or money.

D-


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 27, 2016)

Wait, you actually went on and watched it? LOL


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2016)

Movies on Saturday morning are part of my routine.  Nothing came out this week.  Not my fault.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2016)

Of course he did.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 27, 2016)

Did you get out halfway or did you stay all the way through?

And I probably can't catch The Oscars tonight due to timezone stuff. Show starts at 2AM


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2016)

I stayed all the way.  I don't leave movies early.  The one time I did was 13 Ghosts.  A religious girl I was dating at the time insisted because the movie was "demonic".


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 27, 2016)

LOL  that's hilarious asf


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2016)

I was pathetic!  I was 19-20 back in those days, but I even went with her to her Catholic Church a couple of times!  Youth is no excuse.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2016)

The church goers participated in the sermon.  They did these little chants without being directed to throughout the session.  And I pretended to know the words and lip synced to it.  This is a girl I never slept with by the way.  Shameful.  Men will do anything to get laid and I was no exception.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2016)

Lots of effort was put in dude.  In retrospect I should have gone after the sister, she was wilder.

I enjoyed college.  But if you are American and want to hook up with a lot of girls.  Get a medical job in the Air Force.  That was a lot easier imo.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 27, 2016)

Lol I don't know what you guys go through there but while I was on vacation, I claimed I was greek and lots of girls there seemed to dig that. I found getting laid in your place to be very fucking easy in comparison. This happened on spring break btw, that might have made a difference.


----------



## Detective (Feb 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Detective is about to get in on this.  The movie is funny asf apparently.  You guys are missing out.





Rukia said:


> I was hoping for "so bad it's good".  Nope.  It was just bad.  Don't waste your time or money.
> 
> D-



OH SHIT, you watched it this morning? I was planning on VMing you tonight after seeing it in the evening.

Thank goodness I read your post.

Bullet dodged.

I just got a refund electronically on my ticket purchase. Thanks for looking out, dude. 

London Has Fallen next week, doe


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 27, 2016)

Lol Rukia it turns out it's not even a pair, you're solo on this one


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2016)

Finally saw Room. Very effective movie. With that, I've seen all of this year's Best Picture noms. I wouldn't be too disappointed if Room took home the prize tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Finally saw Room. Very effective movie. With that, I've seen all of this year's Best Picture noms. I wouldn't be too disappointed if Room took home the prize tbh.


1.  Mad Max Fury Road
2.  The Big Short
3.  Spotlight
4.  The Martian
5.  Room
6.  Revenant

Haven't seen:

Bridge of Spies
Brooklyn


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 27, 2016)

Bridge of Spies is decent, nothing more.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2016)

I assume that Bridge of Spies got the typical Spielberg bump with all of the critics and awards associations.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 27, 2016)

Of course, and you add Tom Hanks on top of that.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2016)

1. Mad Max: Fury Road
2. Room
3. The Revenant
4. Spotlight
5. The Big Short

6. The Martian
7. Bridge of Spies
8. Brooklyn


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2016)

A bit of both. I can go either or on some of them.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2016)

Mine is personal favorite; otherwise Spotlight would be #1.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 27, 2016)

Haven't seen any of those movies. Only watched inside out and cinderella last year
Inside out 8/10
Overplayed the inside outside dynamic at times, shits cool doe. Credits were funnier than the actual movie. The kids cool too, not the normal shitbag kids Disney litters their shit with. Badass at hockey, picked the wrong sport. Probably a 9/10 if she hooped or was a striker for lpcal arsenal club.

Cinderella - 7/10
Damn she fine...those tits ex girlfriend loved it but fell asleep. Idk wth her criterias are. Fairy godmother tits too  I fuck with g movies sneaking in some boob action, very adventurous and respectful.

Also saw some movie where this way back in the day girl cucks three dudes at once...I forgot ehat it was called but she inherits a farm and this farmer falls in love. She leads on another rich ass farmer but trolls him. She gets fingerbanged outta nowhere by some army guy cheating on his fiance (go figure). Thet marry and he becomes abusive (go figure) and alcoholic (go figure). He tells main char girl to fuck off because he loves his ex fiance again. The original farmer guy comes back to work for her again. He tell hers bye at one point. She chases him in a horse to profess her love. They marry.
Solid 6/10 dope soundtrack. I think it was based off a classic.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2016)

Choco is right about Lily James.  After Pride, Prejudice, and Zombies.  I am now going to watch everything she does; at least during her prime run.  Because goddamn.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 27, 2016)

Should I watch Bulworth?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2016)

Sicario: A

This was actually a lot better than I thought it would be...Er, to clarify, I figured it would be a very well made movie that would be too slow for my tastes. While "Sicario" is a slow burn suspense feature, I didn't feel like any time was wasted. Even the 'bar' scene, which at first I thought was debatable filler, ended up seamlessly leading to something important. The long takes of the scenery really built up the atmosphere, along with the excellent score and sound design. The tension never seemed to go away either, but at times became almost unbearable. The characters and their interactions were engaging, with the performances all standing out as awesome. This was a great movie and I'm glad it met the hype, at least from my POV. 

My only problem was how she freaked out after the first gunfight, saying what they did was illegal, etc. How else should they have handled the situation? They only started firing when fired upon. I understood her perspective when she criticized later events, but that didn't quite make sense to me. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This can be argued though that her suspicions of del Toro's and Brolins' characters were simply mounting and she chose to use that incident to call them out. Furthermore, as the remainder of the film kind of alludes to, she was far too naive for this line of work. Nevertheless, while interpretive, I thought it was a little OOC for her.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 28, 2016)

Frailty- Loved how just an ordinary loving family turned into warriors of the Lord to kill evil demons. 

Bill Paxton played a nutty loving father great too. Then that story 

*Rating:* 8.4/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2016)

The Howling: B

Bout to start my March Franchise Marathon, because that went so well last year with "Puppet Master", which produced such masterful sequels. Anyway, this was a good- but not great- movie that feels like it should be the starting point of an awesome franchise.

Unfortunately, it got "Howling II: Stirba- Werewolf Bitch" instead...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

I intend to watch the Oscars tonight.  But I will change the channel in a hurry if there is a lot of chatter about the Oscars being too white.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

Chris Rock is hosting. You might as well keep your finger on the dial.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2016)

Rukia mad as fuck a darkie is hosting


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

"The tiger didn't go crazy.  The tiger went tiger!"

Shut up man.  I love Chris Rock.  That doesn't mean I want to deal with political BS.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I intend to watch the Oscars tonight


the Oscars?
I didn't realize you were so old; what are you pushing, 50+?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

No, that's Z.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm sure the Oscars will suck this year too .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

It's funny that a good majority of the people complaining about the Oscars being too white prolly never even paid attention to the Oscars until now.

This controversy is going to bring in a lot  of first time watchers who are simply pretending to care.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 28, 2016)

Turbo Kid


    /10


This movie is literally the greatest thing I've seen in a long long while. Detective would cry if he saw this movie tears of pure bliss.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

I agree.


Stunna said:


> Just watched "Turbo Kid"; definitely one of my favorites so far. I'm sure some of you nostalgia-whores will get a kick out of it
> 
> *cough*Detective*cough*Rukia*cough*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

It's a remake or something?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Detective was talking about that movie 8 months ago!  He was on it from the beginning!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

A remake?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

As for the Oscars.  I want to see Brie Larson's name recorded in history.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2016)

*Youth of the Beast*
Is pretty simple pleasurable gangster movie, surprising with some of the content in it that it was 1963


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 28, 2016)

Ae said:


> Even with my absence, my influence still remains.



Well your complexion do cast a dark evil shadow over us


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

After watching the opening, I now believe that 2015 was a great year in film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Jennifer Lawrence looking fine asf.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> After watching the opening, I now believe that 2015 was a great year in film.



This is your finest trolling of the year

Curry relit that fire


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Original Screenplay.

Guys.  Ava would have tricked me too.  That was a terrific performance in Ex Machina.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Chris rock handled the Controversy like  a comedian.

Which was the perfect approach


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

I muted that.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

Of course you did.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Okay okay.  I can dig it.  I liked the Big Short.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 28, 2016)

Your reaction when Leo doesn't get the oscar


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Leo doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Quickly back to mute btw.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

I like the intro for Spectre only because it has Vesper in it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

People are saying the Oscars are making fun of their plight


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Kerry Washington didn't even get to talk right there.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

The Stacey Dash joke.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Selena Gomez was fine asf in her Big Short cameo.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

I want to buy stock in Alicia Vikander.  She is the next big thing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> The Stacey Dash joke.



Didn't expect her to actually come out


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Ae said:


> Glad Alicia Won


Would prefer for her to have won for Ex Machina.  But oh well.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

ayyy Mad Max


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Didn't expect her to actually come out


I didn't either, I was legit shocked

fire yo agent, girl


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

the costume's in Mad Max wasn't as good as the other candidates tbh tbf


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

cause u lame


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Are you kidding gesy?  I love the way the breeders were dressed!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Margot Robbie looking rough.  Might kick her out of bed.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

Rukia's on one right now


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Mad Max is the best!


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2016)

God Gesy ur tragically basic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Mad Max is cleaning house


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Para, true story.  I knew Mad Max was going to be good after I read your review.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Jennifer Garner hasn't done anything meaningful in 10 years.  Why is she presenting?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Parallax said:


> God Gesy ur tragically basic



Please school me about the complexity of the costume designs in Mad Max and the  grueling thought process that was put into the rags people wore in the film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Shut up gesy.  Fucking Arrow fanboy.  As if a simpleton like you deserves an explanation.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Please school me about the complexity of the costume designs in Mad Max. and the thought process that was put into the rags people wore in the film.



R u serious

Thi is legitimately too stupid to address


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

who would you have given it to, Gesy


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

dat Suge Knight cameo


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow, McAdams looks terrific.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Parallax said:


> R u serious
> 
> Thi is legitimately too stupid to address



And you wanted to be a teacher? 







Stunna said:


> who would you have given it to, Gesy



The Danish Girl or Cinderella


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Priyanka Chopra looking fine asf.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

Lubezki wasn't my first choice tbh, but hey, can't hate


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> And you wanted to be a teacher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What

No I don't

U dumb as hell


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Lily James in Cinderella wore the shit out of those gowns.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Is Para still in school?  Shouldn't he have a job by now?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Damn.  Sound editing has a lot of good choices.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Lily James in Cinderella wore the shit out of those gowns.



You laugh now, but I think the colorful gowns meshed with the dull environments beautifully.

Or at least..I'm dumb enough to


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Star Wars was by far the weakest choice.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> You laugh now, but i think the colorful gowns meshed with the dull environments beautifully.
> 
> Or at least..I'm dumb enough to


Who is laughing?  Cinderella absolutely deserved that nomination.  If it was a better movie, they might have won that award.  (Quality of the film factors in.)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

No, I don't either Ae.  I haven't spent any time researching it though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Ex Machina deserves that win.  The other films had hundreds of millions of dollars for special effects.  Ex Machina was made for pennies on the dollar comparatively.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Who is laughing?  Cinderella absolutely deserved that nomination.  If it was a better movie, they might have won that award.  (Quality of the film factors in.)



Yeah agreed. Mad Max may have been the best film of last year but I don't think if the film took a poop it would be the most amazing poop you've ever seen in your lifetime. da fuq?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Ae said:


> Ex Machina won?
> 
> WHAT!?


Two Oscars for Ex Machina.  Not bad for a March release.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Olivia Munn isn't as attractive as she used to be.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm seriously have fallen for Laurence Leboeuf, the facial expressions is so stunning and gorgeous. I would straight up have a second family with her.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

What was the point of that Star Wars skit?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

The kid from Room got excited when the droids came out.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> The kid from Room got excited when the droids came out.


That kid got screwed by the way.  I found him annoying.  But he was every bit as good as Larson in that film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Alicia Vikander, multiple trophies for Mad Max and Ex Machina.  I'm pretty happy with the results so far.  Just don't blow it by giving the Revenant all of the major awards.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't think this is a skit


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

robbin dem white folks


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

I went back on mute.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Stunna, who should win animated short film?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

World of Tomorrow should have won.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Okay, I had never seen or heard of any of them.  Didn't watch a lot of animated stuff last year.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

My vote's for Anomalisa. Marnie would be good too.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

Disgusted by Inside Out's victory.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Haven't taken Animated Feature seriously since Coraline was robbed.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Ruffalo was great in Spotlight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

I wouldn't fake smile during any of these shenanigans.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Bale was great in the Big Short.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Stallone played Stallone.  I hope he loses here.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Upset!  Bam.  Take that Stallone.  Bitch!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Ae said:


> Low income people man...



It's not an "income thing", it's a "artsy films aren't popular with the general public" thing.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

Massacoon         pls


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Come on Stunna.   Masterpiece is right.  That was unwatchable.  People tended to their laundry when that segment started.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Winehouse, I should watch that soon.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

That joke flopped hard.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That joke flopped hard.



It was certainly awkward


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

Suge Knight with the cookies


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow.  Whoopi has a grotesque tattoo.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

Ae said:


> What tattoo?


boooooooooooooo


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Damn guys.  I want to see the photo this guy took.



Butt shot


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

It feels like it has been forever since an actual award was presented.


----------



## Didi (Feb 28, 2016)

>can't find a working stream
>internet lied to me about how late this would begin


thanks obama


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

They used Zoolander for Bowie

wat


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Did the kid from Beasts of No Nation have a growth spurt?  I expected him to be about the same size as the kid from Room.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

lol I did too


----------



## Didi (Feb 28, 2016)

fuckkkkkk


now I see
It started at 830 et, 530 pst

but I converted 830 pst to my own timezone


g fucking g FUCK


----------



## Didi (Feb 28, 2016)

might as well go back to bed then and watch a recording tomorrowmorning (or well, a couple hours from now)

no sense to get tired for it searching for a working stream now when it's almost over


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Son of Saul is a lock.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

When was the last time I've heard Joe Biden speak?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Take the pledge?  No thanks.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Is she really playing the piano?  I don't hear it at all.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2016)

Rubia confirmed pro rape


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

But...you can still see the piano....right?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

This cause seems totally out of left field to me.  Probably the liberals trying to further their stranglehold on the female vote.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> But...you can still see the piano....right?


She also spent the entire song taking her hand off of the piano and waving and pointing with it.  I think she pretended to play the piano; trying to come off as versatile.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

Rukia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

#theoscarscare


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Bridge of Spies has a boring score.  Wow.  How did it get nominated?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

I can't wait to see Daisy Ridley turn into a badass.  New Star Wars better come out soon.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

Morricone


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

They need to start the wrap-it-up music.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

They got it right


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow.  More black presenters.  They tried to make up for the lack of nominations by having them present every award apparently.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Not a good song.  But I love the visuals.

[YOUTUBE]kmIcsr6Q8bU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

Sam Smith? ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2016)

ALI G


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Even Chris knows LGBT ain't nothing to fuck with.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

That was a really rude way to present Room.  Smfh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

The new House of Cards season looks crazy!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

I have only seen the first season.  And I enjoyed it.  But man.  I don't know if I have the desire or time to marathon that shit and get caught up.  Still need to see the Man in High Castle and several other shows.  It is fucking hard to keep up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

JJ Abrams?  Shit.  Bring the black presenters back!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

The question is-- will Leo win tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Ae said:


> Dont watch anything pass season 2



Season 2 would have been a great ending.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

I just hope Revenant doesn't win Best Picture.  Because it really shouldn't.  It just isn't that compelling of a feature.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

I think he tried to make a political statement.  But I don't know what the fuck he was talking about.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2016)

Back to back


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

I tuned out when the music tuned in tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think he tried to make a political statement.  But I don't know what the fuck he was talking about.



Yeah, Oscars has been very socially conscience this year.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Back to back


I think they would take back the Birdman trophy if they knew he was going to win this year.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

yaaaaaaaaassss


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Only a matter of time for Saoirse Ronan.  She is going to win one of these eventually.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Black Panther doesn't trust white devil


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Cranston lucky as fuck to be nominated.  Not in the same class as the others.  At least not for this film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

And I don't think I know anyone that has even seen The Danish Girl.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

Ae said:


> Don't act like it was unexpected


I don't see it as destined as people are saying, but regardless, I can be happy about it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Let's hope that Matt Damon  will never have to rock a goatee ever again.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Someday Fassbender is going to be the guy with 10 nominations and zero wins.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 28, 2016)

Here comes the fix.....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

HE DID IT! 

OMG  HE DID IT!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2016)

Well deserved.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 28, 2016)

I fucking knew it, Leo black magic finally playing off


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

khris said:


> Well deserved.


If you say so.  I think see anything all that spectacular.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2016)

He didn't deserve it, but it needed to happen.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Joe Biden in the house watching his acceptance speech.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2016)

Here we go.  One last black presenter.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> He didn't deserve it, but it needed to happen.



Imagine if he never received one in his career, that would've been tragic...

or hilarious depending on your perspective.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2016)

The Martian was totally shut out.  It was expected though I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm just glad it wasn't the Revenant.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 29, 2016)

Mad Max got rob yo


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2016)

Two years in  a row for Michael Keaton!  Include him in your next project producers!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2016)

I think they knew Spotlight would win.  Why else would the real life reporter show up?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm ok with Spotlight winning


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2016)

Ronan got robbed if she didn't win for Atonement.  That was pretty much the best performance by a young actor that I have ever seen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 29, 2016)

It was a good show..much better than the Golden Globes


----------



## Stunna (Feb 29, 2016)

Best ceremony in years imo


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2016)

Easy to top the Anne Hathaway/James Franco awards ceremony.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 29, 2016)

Let's be honest, Leo peaked as Jack in Titanic. The look on his face whem he realized th a t the iceberg was going to fuck up everything. Nature vs man. Life vs love. Hopelessness vs. Acceptance. Sex.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2016)

I was surprised when I heard that leo got a nomination for Blood Diamond.  I thought his accent in that film was terrible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 29, 2016)

Chocochip said:


> Let's be honest, Leo peaked as Jack in Titanic. The look on his face whem he realized th a t the iceberg was going to fuck up everything. Nature vs man. Life vs love. Hopelessness vs. Acceptance. Sex.




lol is this a joke?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2016)

Leo's best performance was Wolf of Wall Street.  And I think the Departed was probably the best movie he has been in.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2016)

You know what.  Leo was pretty good in Django as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 29, 2016)

Leo's best performance was "Critters 3"


----------



## Jay. (Feb 29, 2016)

is there an oscar thread or we discussing shit here?

however someone explain the stacey dash moment to me


alsooooooooooo fuck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeo


----------



## Jay. (Feb 29, 2016)

ahhhh okaaay


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 29, 2016)

Fuck the Oscars. Weak ass show for stupid fucking commons.

Went and saw The Witch tonight. I clearly won the night.

Amazing fucking movie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 29, 2016)

mad max didnt win best picture or best visuals though 


all 6 were pretty meh categories, werent they ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 29, 2016)

I wanted Stallone to win one too


----------



## Cronos (Feb 29, 2016)

should i bother watching it guys


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)

I guess Leo is the new king of Hollywood now


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 29, 2016)

Who won best picture, if not Mad Max?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 29, 2016)

Pedaling a bunch of black girl scouts selling cookies to a crowd of personified white guilt was great. Rock should have just used the whole night to pass around a charity bowl for various organizations helping any population of color. They could all be dressed up like sad old butlers, and address the attendees as sir and madam. Could have raised millions. 

And I actually liked the segment he did interviewing patrons in compton who didn't pay any attention to these movies, because the message seemed simpler than politics. Black people might be more interested in movies if there are black people. When there are black people, black people tend to pay more attention. And white people might be more interested in movies if there are white people. And women might be more interested in movies if there are women. I mean, my mom never watches any superhero stuff, but when I brought up Jessica Jones a week after it was up on Netflix she said, _Oh, yeah, I already watched that_. That's all it is.

All this shit comes down to an academy that's still comprised of a certain culture that's more european, and is more interested in european stories, or stories dealing in european culture, which brooklyn, revenant, spotlight, etc, do. And maybe it's a bummer that one of the most emphasized aspects of blacks in european culture is colonialism and slavery, because that's a sucky niche, and there are plenty of historical contexts with interesting black people and characters that aren't so focused on colonialism and slavery. But it is what it is, and it's not hateful. It's just a sensibility. Black audiences should be no more offended by it than young audiences are offended by youth demo movies like fast and furious and winter soldier not being up for oscars. How many teenagers do you think saw brooklyn? How many teenagers were nominated? Ageism! Or just sensibility.


----------



## teddy (Feb 29, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Who won best picture, if not Mad Max?



Spotlight


----------



## Stunna (Feb 29, 2016)

Glad Star Wars and The Martian went home empty-handed.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)

Chris Rock handled the night well, props to the man.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 29, 2016)

idk about chris rock but ali g fucking killed it 

*Pics from the 8th episode.*


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)

Meh Sacha was Sacha

I'd be surprised if anyone even remembered him


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 29, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> *Pics from the 8th episode.*


is that Olivia Wilde ? 

they let women wear something like that on Oscar stage ?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 29, 2016)

Weiss said:


> is that Olivia Wilde ?
> 
> they let women wear something like that on Oscar stage ?


----------



## Slice (Feb 29, 2016)

Didnt see the show because i had to get up early today.
But i see that Emmanuel Lubezki got the triple. 

This completely overshadows the Leo win for me.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 29, 2016)

i love chris rock what u talking about


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)

Stunna said:


>



I know you loved it 



Slice said:


> Didnt see the show because i had to get up early today.
> But i see that Emmanuel Lubezki got the triple.
> 
> This completely overshadows the Leo win for me.



Should be but check the headlines

Leo has been practically crowned the greatest actor of time now he has one

Which is funny seeing as this movie middle of the road compared to many titles he's done over the years


----------



## Slice (Feb 29, 2016)

I am in agreement with those that say Leo deserves an Oscar win.
I am also in agreement that Revenant should not have been that movie.

He was way better in Aviator, Wolf of Wall Street and (arguably) even Blood Diamond.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 29, 2016)

this was a composite Oscar for Leo


but tbf he has done enough for 1 or 2 more Oscars over all the years, it should have come sooner


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)

Slice said:


> I am in agreement with those that say Leo deserves an Oscar win.
> I am also in agreement that Revenant should not have been that movie.
> 
> He was way better in Aviator, *Wolf of Wall Street* and (arguably) even Blood Diamond.



Who won it that year? 

I don't disagree but just find it funny it was for a movie that was more about the cinematography than his role.

I think it was a case of he got the monkey off his back and will hopefully 'deserve' another Oscar for a better movie performance.


----------



## Slice (Feb 29, 2016)

McConaughey in Dallas Buyers Club won 2014


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)

Also Slice wasn't The Beach a breakout performance by Leo, Slice?


----------



## Slice (Feb 29, 2016)

I have never seen The Beach.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 29, 2016)

good speech by leo, just saw it


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)

Slice said:


> I have never seen The Beach.



You should  I'll rewatch Blood Diamonds to remind myself of him as I have the DVD lying around somewhere


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 29, 2016)

Slice said:


> I have never seen The Beach.



Holy fuck dude, you're missing out, a LOT


----------



## Didi (Feb 29, 2016)

ayyy the internet can't meme Leo anymore


also yeay I get to gloat in my friends' faces because I called that Spotlight would win best picture, but it was an easy call tbh


biggest snubs Simple Song #3 and especially Anomalisa
fucking hell
they should just make 'best disney/pixar movie' and 'best animated non-disney/pixar movie' categories at this point, ridiculous

kinda mad tbh


but glad that Brie Larson won


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)

Prophecy?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)

When he gets home Leo will be like


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 













[YOUTUBE]JsvMt6VAv4Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Feb 29, 2016)

Let's be honest Leo was always nominated with pretty fucking tough fellow noms.

Matthew MCC's performance was hard to top. Even this year i was nervous cause Bryan Cranston and Eddie Redmayne were performing the lord's work with their performances.

2007 Forest and Will Smith had better performances as well.

But everytime someone had a slightly better performance than Leo it was most of the time the best performance ever of the person.

Leo is like fucking casual with over the top performance that he could have easily won all of his noms at the same as not winning all of em.

This was a comfy oscar. The kid really deserved atleast one oscar for his crazy work ehtic


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)

Ruffalo must have hulked out and tried to blag it


----------



## Slice (Feb 29, 2016)

That face


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 29, 2016)

Slice said:


> I am in agreement with those that say Leo deserves an Oscar win.
> I am also in agreement that Revenant should not have been that movie.
> 
> He was way better in *Aviator*, Wolf of Wall Street and (arguably) even Blood Diamond.



Bingo

That was his best role


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 29, 2016)

Haven't watched the Aviator. 

Catch me if you can?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 29, 2016)

Was a deserved win for Leo but I feel like he had a better performance in The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 29, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> idk about chris rock but ali g fucking killed it
> 
> *Pics from the 8th episode.*



Ali obviously held back too. Miss the character. 

[YOUTUBE]eB5VXJXxnNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 29, 2016)

My favorite Cohen character, by far.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2016)

Alicia Vikander is charming as fuck.  Thrilled that she won for her work.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2016)

I think so yeah.  Just like anyone, she has been in some bad films too.


----------



## Grape (Mar 1, 2016)

That girl could get it.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2016)

Proyas had a meltdown on FB following Gods of Egypt's flop



>



oh dear


----------



## Cronos (Mar 1, 2016)

saw anchorman recently, solid movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 1, 2016)

αshɘs said:


> Proyas had a meltdown on FB following Gods of Egypt's flop
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear



at least josh trank has the excuse of being about 20 and having gone from a found footage sleeper hit to working on a giant corporate project, and so he wouldn't be expected to have adjusted to receiving bad press 

proyas has been doing this for like 20 years wtf rofl


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2016)

Josh Trank felt like Fantastic 4's problems wasn't on him.  And if what he says is true, he had every right to speak out no matter his age.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 1, 2016)

I mean, Gods of Egypt is just shit, white-washing or not.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 1, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I mean, Gods of Egypt is just shit, white-washing or not.



Is that even a discussion?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 1, 2016)

Nope, but I wanted to state my opinion anyway .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2016)

Some of these outbursts just reflect our current society.  We see it with professional athletes too.  These guys can't handle criticism.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah Proyas should know better and really...who is he to know what a critic is thinking? It is thoroughly possible that they just did not like his movie. How does one discern between genuine opinions or those jumping on bandwagons? Can he read minds?

Honestly though, he's probably just trying to save face for the movie and convince some followers to watch it regardless of the critical consensus. Unfortunately, he's humiliating himself in the process.


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2016)

For me he hasnt been relevant since the 90s.
Has he even made something noteworthy after Dark City?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 2, 2016)

his movies since Dark City have been

Garage Days
I, Robot
Knowing
Gods of Egypt

None of them had universal acclaim. Box office wise I, Robot did well I think. Probably due to Will Smith.


----------



## Didi (Mar 2, 2016)

I, Robot was okay.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 2, 2016)

*Sicario*

I didn't expect much but that was even less than I've expected
good to see Del Toro still rocking, but overall boring movie with annoying characters


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2016)

I liked "Knocking", but thought "I, Robot" was mediocre and "Gods of Egypt" was pretty weak...I haven't seen "Garage Days" though...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 2, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> I liked "Knocking", but thought "I, Robot" was mediocre and "Gods of Egypt" was pretty weak...*I haven't seen "Garage Days" though...*



That's one more for your list this year.

That outburst is pretty cringeworthy. Is this the first time he's vented over criticism in his movies?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 2, 2016)

he just mad his trillion dollar blockbuster got crushed by the pocket lint funded Deadpool...

tbh if i were a serious film maker i'd be pretty anally ravaged about that too.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 2, 2016)

Adamant said:


> *Sicario*
> 
> I didn't expect much but that was even less than I've expected
> good to see Del Toro still rocking, but overall boring movie with annoying characters


----------



## Didi (Mar 2, 2016)

Adamant said:


> *Sicario*
> 
> I didn't expect much but that was even less than I've expected
> good to see Del Toro still rocking, but overall boring movie with annoying characters



how is it even physically possible to be this pleb


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 2, 2016)

It's not, there has to be a mistake


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2016)

To be fair, I think it's difficult for filmmakers who are initially heralded as the next big thing...only to fall short of everyones (possibly unreasonable) expectations of them...Shyamalan, Camino, the Wachowski's, Lucas, possibly Zack Snyder amongst many others...the fall arguably burns more than never rising to begin with. 

The well of creativity is never everlasting. Sometimes it runs out very quickly. It's arguably worse when there are other factors and in "Gods of Egypt" case, it feels like a movie that was rushed into production.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 2, 2016)

Denis Villenuve is the next big thing, and he's been handling it very well so far.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2016)

Ae said:


> I saw the The Matrix for the first time a year or two ago, and it just wasn't well made. I think anyone who enjoys it now is just getting it from the nostalgia factor.


**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2016)

You need to Pseudo that post as well, fam.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't know how to react to that


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2016)

i'd ban some of you too if i could


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 2, 2016)

Isn't that like, why you're name's green?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2016)

i mean for no good reason other than having bad taste


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2016)

oh that's very true


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 2, 2016)

Man I have way too many movies to watch and catch up too 
Where do I start


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 2, 2016)

Black swan 7/10

Lesbo scene was underwhelming  shit was too mudh of a tease.

The girls were dope at dancing though. Her schizophrenic view of the world seemed horrifying, reminded me of bad acid trips. The dance instructor was a cunt and a wasted character.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 2, 2016)

Ae said:


> The Wachowski have cool ideas, but were never great filmmakers to begin with. I saw the The Matrix for the first time a year or two ago, and it just wasn't well made. I think anyone who enjoys it now is just getting it from the nostalgia factor.



Sense8 is pretty damn good tho, outside of the first 3 boring af episodes.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 2, 2016)

Sense8 is a good show, after the first 3-4 episodes as you said.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm still surprised I made it through the ridiculously long Pilot.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 2, 2016)

lmao


----------



## Parallax (Mar 2, 2016)

That review


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2016)

Ae said:


> The Wachowski have cool ideas, but were never great filmmakers to begin with. I saw the The Matrix for the first time a year or two ago, and it just wasn't well made. I think anyone who enjoys it now is just getting it from the nostalgia factor.
> 
> Same with Shyamalan. He had a good idea or two. He's like that kid in class who one day made a good joke. So when he saw that the entire class laughed, he tries to follow it up with another one, but fail miserably. Because he was never funny to begin with...



Maybe. I watched "The Matrix" religiously as a kid, but burned myself out on it in the process and don't have a desire to check back up on it. Same with "Sixth Sense", actually. 

A lot of it comes down to what constitutes as a 'great director', as a lot of people tend to confuse directing with editing, cinematography and sometimes even writing. I feel like a lot of 'fallen directors' are creative, but require someone to filter it out so it doesn't become overbearing. M. Night and Lucas both fell because their inflated egos lead to them getting rid of those filters. But for all we know, Spielberg, Wells, Kubrick, etc also required someone to filter their ideas, but understood the importance of that function, so surrounded themselves with people who would challenge them. Maybe that alone is what makes a great director.


----------



## Jena (Mar 2, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> lmao





> ?Go back to Fuckheadistan,? growls Neanderthal Secret Service agent Mike Banning (Gerard Butler) as he knifes a faceless goon about halfway through the grab bag of dog-whistles and dog-shit filmmaking that is London Has Fallen.



 great opening sentence 

But yeah...did you really expect anything else from this movie?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2016)

I expected better.  The first movie is very watchable.  And with the Die Hard premise, how could anything go wrong?

If it is as bad as they say... Detective is not going to like this...


----------



## Karasu (Mar 2, 2016)

Stunna - ffs destroy your last two avas with fire. 

Damn


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't recall what my last two were

but nah fam


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2016)

I liked "Olympus Has Fallen", thinking it was a nice throwback to edgier action flicks from the early 90's, but I didn't think a sequel was necessary. From what I hear, it sucks, but I'll still see it. Naked.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2016)

And "Speed Racer" sucked...and "Cloud Atlas" sucked...and "Jupiter Ascending" sucked...

"V for Vendetta" was good (but overrated), while "Ninja Assassin" provided dumb fun, but I'm not sure either of those should count.


----------



## Slice (Mar 3, 2016)

I liked Cloud Atlas


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 3, 2016)

Cloud Atlas was ahead of its time, and it should have had a longer runtime.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah I don't mind Cloud Atlas and liked the concept.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2016)

Speed Racer is that movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 3, 2016)

cloud atlas was good

i think it's time to make mh disappear


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2016)

yeah, no one disses Speed Racer and gets away with it


----------



## Grape (Mar 3, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> And "Speed Racer" sucked...and "Cloud Atlas" sucked...and "Jupiter Ascending" sucked...
> 
> "V for Vendetta" was good (but overrated), while "Ninja Assassin" provided dumb fun, but I'm not sure either of those should count.




Agree.

Atlas was shit.

V is decent but very overrated as well.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 3, 2016)

Grape, MH.


















Kill yourselves brehs


----------



## Grape (Mar 3, 2016)

It's actually just "breh" - as "breh" is the plural of "bruh".

Kill yourself, bruh.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 3, 2016)

Changed my mind.

Just you, grape.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 3, 2016)

What the fuck is wrong with you people


----------



## Grape (Mar 3, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you people


What do you mean, "you people"?


----------



## Grape (Mar 3, 2016)

Can't believe Rukia actually supports this hot trash.

[youtube]JINqHA7xywE[/youtube]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 3, 2016)

one of those women was probably attractive at some point in time; that's usually what determines Rookyuh support.


but in regards to Cloud Atlas; the idea was great, but it clearly would have benefited from being a mini-series on a premium channel or netflix type of show so that it could be explored better.


----------



## Slice (Mar 3, 2016)

That trailer once again proves the point that this was a shit idea.
The cast isnt working for me at all. And that has nothing to do with them being all women.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2016)

Stunna said:


> yeah, no one disses Speed Racer and gets away with it



I just did. So drop your pants. 

Howling II: Stirba- Werewolf Bitch: D+/C-

Honestly, this is about as 'so bad, it's good' as can be. I liked it a lot more this time around than when I first saw it.


----------



## Didi (Mar 3, 2016)

oh god that trailer is painful


that fucking atrocious writing and cringeworthy attempts at being hip and funny
uggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2016)

by most people, probably

but I'm not one of them


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 3, 2016)

Speed Racer deserves the oscar of ALL the years.


----------



## Slice (Mar 3, 2016)

Most people i know are indifferent towards it.
I never watched it.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 3, 2016)

That movie is the equivalent of paul blart on its own genre.

Anyone who tells you they like it, it's most likely a joke. I wouldn't even classify it as a cult movie, it's just a joke.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm not joking when I say I like it.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 3, 2016)

Stunna, you don't really count.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2016)

yeah, okay


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 3, 2016)

cool **


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2016)

homie, the bait becomes even more transparent when you blatantly reach for the last word


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2016)

oh


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2016)

The Ghostbusters trailer did little for me, although I still have an open mind.


----------



## Jena (Mar 3, 2016)

Slice said:


> The cast isnt working for me at all. And that has nothing to do with them being all women.



Muh opression 

You just can't stand to see strong, beautiful womyn. Admit it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2016)

patriarchy too stronk


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2016)

Stunna.  Zootopia is apparently pretty good.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2016)

that's the word


----------



## Jena (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm seeing Zootopia this weekend. Looks super cute and I loved the trailer with the DMV sloths.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2016)

same


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2016)

Toy Story isn't Disney but I know what you mean


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2016)

I actually like the idea of a cast full of women, as it's different and a little daring. The problem is...I don't like the majority of these women. I find Kate McKinnon's SNL work to be annoying, Kristen Wiig even more annoying and Melissa McCarthy...Eh, I don't like McCarthy in the majority of her movies...or the majority of her movies...but I do see her appeal and enjoyed "Spy". 

As I said, I have an open mind. I'm just not really a fan of any of these people.

Edit: Ugh, enjoy your Zootopia. I shall witness London has Fallen all by my lonesome.


----------



## Slice (Mar 4, 2016)

As i told earlier we're just wrapping up moving to a new place.
Packing the rest of the stuff i decided i own way too many cd's.

Going to repack them into folders only keeping the disc throwing away the cases.
Feels kinda strange to do that. But i haven't touched most of them in years anyways since its all digital now... plus its just too damn many to store in the new place.



Still no idea what to do with the DVDs...


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 4, 2016)

Take some of your favorites with you maybe, and put the others on ebay?


----------



## Slice (Mar 4, 2016)

Might do that for the DVDs


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 4, 2016)

That's what I'd do. Someone will probably buy them. Or you could ask someone you know, who you think might be interested idk.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 4, 2016)

Slice how many of those DVD's have you got a digital copy of now?


----------



## Slice (Mar 4, 2016)

Probably around zero.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 4, 2016)

Then maybe you buy storage space for it or convince a friend to store it for you for a while and start building up a digital library?!


----------



## teddy (Mar 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]tpr8oqyjKIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 4, 2016)

badass friend


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2016)

Howling III: The Marsupials- D

It has its moments, but is just kinda slow and directionless...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2016)

thas              OD


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> badass friend


Pretty much all Americans have a lot of gun range experience tbh.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 4, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Howling III: The Marsupials- D
> 
> It has its moments, but is just kinda slow and directionless...




Martial...let's be real here. It didn't have its moments. There were no moments. 

Fucking marsupials 

Just no.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2016)

Karasu said:


> Martial...let's be real here. It didn't have its moments. There were no moments.
> 
> Fucking marsupials
> 
> Just no.



What? You didn't laugh at the special effects? 

London Has Fallen: C+

The action scenes were cool and I was surprised how the movie went all out in f@cking London up, but the dialogue is trying too hard to sound cool (did he just say Fuckheadistan?), the pro-America speeches (in foreign countries) were corny and the script just has too much going on.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 4, 2016)

No, I didn't watch that shit. 

Your brain is going to melt.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2016)

You should watch "Howling: New Moon Rising" with me. From what imdb says, it's amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2016)

9 AM enjoying a beer at a bar in Denver.  And the bundesliga is on.  Good start to the weekend for me.  Poor start for Leverkusen, yikes.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 5, 2016)

And that's how you start your day.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't know what the plan is for movies this weekend.  I will probably watch whiskey tango foxtrot and London has Fallen at some point.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 5, 2016)

It's probably going to be shit, but at least you get to see some Margot Robbie iirc.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2016)

Look at that dude.  Leverkusen managed a point after all.  Nice comeback.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 5, 2016)

Last minute penalty for Leverkusen? wow


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 5, 2016)

*Edge of Tomorrow*- Still a damn good movie. Dem Emily Blunt push ups .

*My rating: 8.3/10*

*Creed*- Much better than I expected.

*My rating: 7.5/10*


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2016)

April 10th, the Girlfriend Experience on Starz.  I'm all in.


----------



## Grape (Mar 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> 9 AM enjoying a beer at a bar in Denver.  And the bundesliga is on.  Good start to the weekend for me.  Poor start for Leverkusen, yikes.




>in Denver
>drinking beer
>9am


Not even Alcoholic Grape would stoop that low, Rukia.

You make me fucking sick, pal.



Go to a dab bar, scrub.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 6, 2016)

*The Good Dinosaur*

Didn't even remember much about the trailer for this going in and it turned out to be a solid movie. Some strong emotional moments and the dinosaur and the kid were fun to watch grow together. The story was kind of "been there done that" so you don't get much new here but if you like animated movies this one is worth a look. For me what hurt it most was the voice acting. Was not a fan of a lot of the choices. Not one I would go out and buy but I wouldn't be mad watching it again.

3.5/5


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2016)

Ae said:


> Did you guys like _Her_ more than _Lost in Translation_?



What an odd comparison.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 6, 2016)

I'd like to think I like em the same.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2016)

I prefer Lost in Translation iirc

*Zootopia*

definitely my favorite of the "revival era"; at least since Winnie the Pooh.

its reliance on genre formula dragged it down a bit at times (especially in the final act), but overall this was a cute and really clever movie--both in its comedy and social commentary. the latter of which wasn't subtle at all, but it was still surprisingly effective, especially in light of the target demographic. even one of the third act twists (which was otherwise pretty predictable) ultimately worked in service of the movie because of how neatly it tied into the movie's racial themes. the movie was really good looking too, and gets props for its visual gags and attention to detail.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 6, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I prefer Lost in Translation iirc
> 
> *Zootopia*
> 
> ...



Nice. Really want to see this.

Did you watch The Good Dinosaur? If so, what did you think?


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 6, 2016)

I just finished watching The Hateful Eight.

It was the fucking bomb


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Nice. Really want to see this.
> 
> Did you watch The Good Dinosaur? If so, what did you think?


more or less agreed with you

super familiar story, and cartoony characters clashed with photo-realistic environments, but I still thought the movie was effective. it was a bit darker than I expected too, which was nice.

this movie deserved more love than Inside Out got imo, even though neither were super exceptional


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 6, 2016)

Stunna said:


> more or less agreed with you
> 
> super familiar story, and cartoony characters clashed with photo-realistic environments, but I still thought the movie was effective. it was a bit darker than I expected too, which was nice.
> 
> this movie deserved more love than Inside Out got imo, even though neither were super exceptional



Did you have a problem with the red neck t rex's? I really wasn't digging that. Didn't mind the dad because he was more of a grizzled cowboy voice but the 2 kids....Yuck.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't recall having any particular problems, myself


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I just finished watching The Hateful Eight.
> 
> It was the fucking bomb



Well, it did fucking bomb. lol.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2016)

no it didn't, you charlatan


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2016)

Martial, you gonna let your boy talk back to you?


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2016)

*Zootopia* 7/10 (maybe 8? will need to rewatch)

I enjoyed this much more than most of the Disney/Pixar movies I've seen of late. Movie-wise it isn't anything groundbreaking, but it was presented in a good package. The visuals were really great and I thought there was a lot of creativity they squeezed into it (for example: "city scape" can get pretty boring, but they played with the animal theme by having different areas of the city like a tundra setting, desert setting, rainforest, etc.). I also really liked the main character, even though she's sort of a stereotypical starry-eyed go-getter I enjoyed her a lot. 

The racial themes were also executed really well. They weren't hitting you over the head but they were still _there_ and I think it was presented in a really smart way. Showing that the main character had prejudices of her own made the theme hit home a bit more than just "one type of animal is good while the other type is mean." 

The pop culture references were also well-done. I always think back to the cringe that is Shark Tale as a reference on how not to slip adult jokes into a kid's movie. 


*Spoiler*: _mild spoilers for one of the gags_ 




Like, for example, when the two main characters are investigating a chemical lab, two characters knock on the door and announce themselves as "Walter and Jesse." I thought that was a clever joke without being too over-the-top.




Overall really entertaining and heartfelt. I had a fun time watching this.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2016)

Jena said:


> *Zootopia* 7/10 (maybe 8? will need to rewatch)
> 
> I enjoyed this much more than most of the Disney/Pixar movies I've seen of late. Movie-wise it isn't anything groundbreaking, but it was presented in a good package. The visuals were really great and I thought there was a lot of creativity they squeezed into it (for example: "city scape" can get pretty boring, but they played with the animal theme by having different areas of the city like a tundra setting, desert setting, rainforest, etc.). I also really liked the main character, even though she's sort of a stereotypical starry-eyed go-getter I enjoyed her a lot.
> 
> ...


yeah, while I could have done without them, this movie handled pop-culture references better than a lot of animated films do

that being said, Zootopia was notably self-indulgent with the Disney references 

Duke Weaselton = Duke of Weselton from Frozen, among the other Frozen references ("Let it go, Hopps")

and let's not forget thethe bootleg Disney DVDs (including foreshadowing to Moana and Gigantic)


----------



## Jena (Mar 6, 2016)

Stunna said:


> that being said, Zootopia was notably self-indulgent with the Disney references



Yeah, those were borderline cringe. I heard about the Duke Weaselton shit before the movie came out so I was expecting that business.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2016)

Bridge of Spies:  B+.

It was pretty good.  I am surprised that Rylance won that Best Supporting Actor award though.  He was fine, but nothing special if I am being perfectly honest.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Martial, you gonna let your boy talk back to you?



I'll give him a taste of my belt later...and by belt, I mean penis. 

But actually, I just checked and I guess I was wrong, as it grossed $145 million on a $45,000,000 budget...Not a smashing success, as I imagine marketing costs, etc meant that the profit was minimal, but not a bomb either. 

So yes, even though it never happens, I was...mistaken...


----------



## Slice (Mar 7, 2016)

Zootopia

I expected decent. I was pleasantly surprised it turned out really good.
Loved all the little details and visual gags with my favorite being the population counter on Judys hometown. 

But this was probably the first animated movie with absolutely worthless 3D. I am used to it being a scam on normal movies but being nearly no difference at all is a new low in an animated feature.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 7, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, it did fucking bomb. lol.



I'm not sure how well it did, box office wise. But if it bombed, it did so for stupid reasons. 

I read some reviews after, and I honestly can't believe how dumb people are.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Bridge of Spies:  B+.
> 
> It was pretty good.  I am surprised that Rylance won that Best Supporting Actor award though.  He was fine, but nothing special if I am being perfectly honest.



I was also surprised by this one. If we're for real, best supporting actor is Del Toro in Sicario, hands down.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2016)

that's a shame, Slice; seemed like Zootopia would have had some neat 3D


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 7, 2016)

Gerard Butler is officially dead to me


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 7, 2016)

any of you guys seen Childhoods End?

is it worth a watch?


i'm unfamiliar with the novels


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 7, 2016)

*The Hateful Eight*_(2015)_ - 8.5/10

Tarantino's 8th movie by order, but definitely not by quality. This has to be my favorite Tarantino movie out of all, except for Pulp Fiction of course.

This movie is simply brilliant, in every aspect. The storytelling is compelling, the plot and pacing of the movie is excellent, the performances of the cast are rock solid and really believable, the cinematography and scenery are simply stunning.

The Hateful Eight has all its director's signature elements - It's mean, gritty, violent and the dialogue is very engaging. Due to the fact that it is a Tarantino western, The Hateful Eight shares similarities to its predecessor, Django Unchained. I think that makes safe for comparison between the two. The Hateful Eight is in my opinion, superior in so many levels. It's more serious, realistic and down to earth than Django Unchained. The story grips you right by the start and the characters are much more interesting.

There still are acclaimed movies of last year left unseen yet, but The Hateful Eight will be my pick for 2015's best picture.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2016)

I think it's LEGIT hilarious how both Luc and Liverbird picked that as their best film of 2015

tfw both equal basic


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm assuming yours was Inside Out


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2016)

I didnt even see that so good one


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 7, 2016)

That's surprising. Keep it that way


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2016)

What is wrong with Hateful Eight?

I mean, besides it not being Mad Max.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 7, 2016)

It not being Inside Out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2016)

tbf I'd put Inglorious Bastards, Kill Bill, and Pulp Fiction over Hateful Eight


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 7, 2016)

I've always disliked Inglorius Basterds. It's very good, don't take me wrong, just not my kinda thing. I'd probably rate Kill Bill 3rd, just after Hateful Eight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2016)

think you're forgetting  Reservoir Dogs, Jackie Brown, and Django, buddy.

So I guess you can say it's in the middle of his best to worst, for me.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol, are you having a laugh mate?

It's okay to say it's Tarantino's best, but not debatable? when Pulp Fiction is in the pool? That's a joke


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2016)

Jackie Brown >


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> Reservoir Dogs is Tarantino's best, *it's not even debatable.*
> 
> Unless you're basic.



Says who?


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Jackie Brown >



Never fails to give me a good laugh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> It's more crowd pleasing, sure. But there's nothing wrong with second place.



Stick to what you're good at breh.

Just make sure the police or any of us don't catch you doing it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2016)

Speedy's dropping gems in here


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 7, 2016)

Jackie Brown is an amazing watch high as fuck. The soundtrack


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> *Lost in Translation* (2003): Mid 8
> 
> I liked it



OMG

It's Masterrace

How are you?


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2016)

Also,

Yasha, my brother, wherever you are, I hope you are well


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 7, 2016)

Detective my homie how is life? 

Bought sin city blu-ray cheap the other day


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2016)

Speedy

I hope all is well across the pond, mate


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 7, 2016)

Detective Gesy was talking mad shit about Olsen in the civil war thread, talking shit that fatJo is a sex goddess in comparison


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2016)

That friend....


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 7, 2016)

Good evening girls.

Masterrace! How have you been?!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 7, 2016)

I need a movie to piv me up atm


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I need a movie to piv me up atm



Check out London has Fallen? It has reviews saying it's mindless, but at least there is action.

Or you could just watch Zootopia.

There is nothing else out until BvS: Dawn of Justice.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 7, 2016)

I like Zootopia's game, looks a good animation flick this year

Double Toasted put me off LHF lol 

Plus they disecrate London brehs 

Nah not havin' it

Leaning to a comedy


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2016)

I'd probably say Pulp Fiction is Tarantino's best, followed by Reservoir Dogs, then Kill Bill (1), then Hateful Eight, then Inglourious Basterds, Django Unchained, Jackie Brown, Kill Bill (2) and last and least: "Death Proof".

But other than "Death Proof" and maybe "Kill Bill Volume 2", I'd say they're all exceptional movies. KB2 is still good and DP is alright, but not on the same level as the others.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2016)

It's funny, when I saw "Django Unchained" in theaters, I was actually disappointed because everyone built it up to be a masterpiece. When I watched "The Hateful Eight" in theaters, I was surprised how much I loved it because it seemed like everybody else was more...respectful than enthusiastic in their reactions towards the film, I guess? 

When I saw "Django Unchained" again on DVD though, I liked it a lot more (although I always thought it was good), even if the ending continued to bother me. So maybe when I watch "Hateful 8" again, I won't be as enthusiastic...hopefully that's not the case though. As of now, I think it's his most underrated work.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2016)

I think that now, Inglorious Basterds is one of the best Tarantino films.  In a lot of ways it's the most quintessential Tarantino films in his cataloge.


----------



## Grape (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh, is it, Para? Is it the most quintessential Tarantino films in his catalog*e*?  

Cuz I think it's H8ful 8ght, m8.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't agree, even if i did think H8ful 8 was good.  Inglorious has a lot of exemplary examples of what makes Tarantino dope, it's great.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2016)

I agree its not perfect but man it has all the Tarantino traits, it's legit underrated imo.


----------



## Grape (Mar 8, 2016)

Dude, Inglorious isn't underrated. No one rates it low.


----------



## Slice (Mar 8, 2016)

I agree with para that Inglorious succeeds in showing all the classic Tarantino things and refinines them. From a pure technical standpoint it might even be a contender for his best (havent seen 8 yet).

However my personal favorites of him are Pulp Ficition, Kill Bill and Reservoir Dogs. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Slice (Mar 8, 2016)

And Speedy do watch Zootopia if you are looking for something funny.
Its like an animated buddy cop movie.


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2016)

Reservoir Dogs > Kill Bill > Pulp Fiction > Jackie Brown > Django Unchained >= Inglourious Basterds > Death Proof

haven't seen h8ful 8 yet


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 8, 2016)

Pulp Fiction > Hateful Eight > Kill Bill > Reservoir Dogs > Jackie Brown > Inglorious Basterds > Django Unchained > Kill Bill vol.2 > Death Proof


----------



## Jena (Mar 8, 2016)

Had my wisom teeth out yesterday and still can't do anything so just been watching movies. Ironically, I watched Inglorious Bastards and Pulp Fiction yesterday lmao. I still haven't see n Hateful 8, but my personal favorites from fave to least fave are:

Inglorious Bastards (idk why, i just like this one a lot) & Pulp Fiction tied for fave
Death Proof
Kill Bill
Django  Unchained
Resevoire Dogs
Jackie Brown


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2016)

Grape said:


> Dude, Inglorious isn't underrated. No one rates it low.





Liverbird said:


> Pulp Fiction > Hateful Eight > Kill Bill > Reservoir Dogs > Jackie Brown > Inglorious Basterds > Django Unchained > Kill Bill vol.2 > Death Proof





Didi said:


> Reservoir Dogs > Kill Bill > Pulp Fiction > Jackie Brown > Django Unchained >= Inglourious Basterds > Death Proof
> 
> haven't seen h8ful 8 yet



Shut yo ass up grape


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2016)

Jena said:


> Had my wisom teeth out yesterday and still can't do anything so just been watching movies. Ironically, I watched Inglorious Bastards and Pulp Fiction yesterday lmao. I still haven't see n Hateful 8, but my personal favorites from fave to least fave are:
> 
> Inglorious Bastards (idk why, i just like this one a lot) & Pulp Fiction tied for fave
> Death Proof
> ...



I like this list


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2016)

You are all wrong it goes like this

Kill Bill > Inglorious > Pulp > Jackie > Hateful > Dogs > Django > Proof


Not a bad Tuesday planned


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2016)

Stop trolling, we don't allow that in these parts


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2016)

I have said many times I do not troll it is boring.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> Mike! We missed you! I'm doing well.



Oh thanks. 

Also, Kill Bill and Jackie Brown are tarantino's best works. Please.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 8, 2016)

Jackie Brown kinda sucks. Way too slow paced for me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 8, 2016)

Just seen the Right Kind of Wrong.

I wish I hadn't.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2016)

I think "Jackie Brown" is good, just not as memorable as his others. Kind of a softball Tarantino flick, even if Tarantino's softball movies are far better than everyone elses. The reason I put "Pulp Fiction" and "Reservoir Dogs" over the rest is those are his only movies that don't rely on homages. "Inglourious Basterds", "Django Unchained" and "Kill Bill" are compilations of references to other peoples works, albeit with a Tarantino twist. They're awesome, but "Pulp Fiction" and "Reservoir Dogs" are almost entirely Tarantino. 

On another note, my Birthday is on thursday and I just realized that the first thing I have planned is...watching "Howling IV"...story of my life.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2016)

That entire paragraph you just wrote is insane on a million levels.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2016)

Taleran said:


> That entire paragraph you just wrote is insane on a million levels.



If you don't agree with me on Inglourious Basterds, Kill Bill and Django Unchained being comprised almost entirely homages, then you simply have not seen many spaghetti westerns, blacksploitations, kung fu or samurai flicks...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 8, 2016)

No I agree with that part

Pulp and Dogs are as made up of stuff and as his own as everything else (that is what he does). If anything the one that is the most different is Jackie Brown because of its status as an adaptation.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 9, 2016)

*Only Yesterday*
The plot went all over the place which seems by design however the movie is GORGEOUS and the different styles used for the backgrounds and the animation blend together so nicely.

This re-release is being shown with a new dub and that is pretty good.

*Stalker*
In the constant improvement and push forward of special effects and budgets and tech it is sometimes lost exactly how simply and easy great Science Fiction is to create. Twist the world a bit, present ideas and characters and beliefs within this twist and then relate those things back to the world we live in and if you have done it well you have a good science fiction movie.

Stalker does that incredibly well, while also being incredibly atmospheric and esoteric as to pull you right in to get taken by the ideas.


----------



## Didi (Mar 9, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> I think "Jackie Brown" is good, just not as memorable as his others. Kind of a softball Tarantino flick, even if Tarantino's softball movies are far better than everyone elses. The reason I put "Pulp Fiction" and "Reservoir Dogs" over the rest is those are his only movies that don't rely on homages. "Inglourious Basterds", "Django Unchained" and "Kill Bill" are compilations of references to other peoples works, albeit with a Tarantino twist. They're awesome, but "Pulp Fiction" and "Reservoir Dogs" are almost entirely Tarantino.
> 
> On another note, my Birthday is on thursday and I just realized that the first thing I have planned is...watching "Howling IV"...story of my life.





that's why Dogs and Bill are my 1 and 2 though
I think Dogs is his best 'original' flick, and Bill does homages the best.
Also I think Kill Bill is by far the best in audiovisual presentation, it's gorgeous to look at and listen to, and I love how oozing with style it is, even if a lot of those stylistic choices are deliberate homages.
However Reservoir Dogs has by far the best screenplay (pulp comes real close though).



also I really don't get people who seperately rank volume 1 and 2, even moreso if they rank them far apart.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Ev-8RsKFPHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Mar 9, 2016)

Thats amazing.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 9, 2016)

Shows you Olivia is cool.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2016)

> No I agree with that part
> 
> Pulp and Dogs are as made up of stuff and as his own as everything else (that is what he does). If anything the one that is the most different is Jackie Brown because of its status as an adaptation.



If so, I just didn't recognize a lot of those homages. But I have to imagine I would have, as 95% of Kill Bill is some sort of reference, whether it's the costumes, dialogue or how a scene is staged. The final battle of Vol 1 is more or less 'Samurai 3" meets "Lady Snowblood". 



> that's why Dogs and Bill are my 1 and 2 though
> I think Dogs is his best 'original' flick, and Bill does homages the best.
> Also I think Kill Bill is by far the best in audiovisual presentation, it's gorgeous to look at and listen to, and I love how oozing with style it is, even if a lot of those stylistic choices are deliberate homages.
> However Reservoir Dogs has by far the best screenplay (pulp comes real close though).
> ...



I agree with what you said about "Kill Bill". As for why I ranked them differently and far apart, it's because both volumes have very different visual styles and focuses. Vol 1 has a flashy Japanese style, particularly reminiscent of 1970's Samurai cinema. Vol 2 is more like a Spaghetti Western, with  the occasional  1970's Chinese kung fu segment. To be honest, I can't imagine them being a single entity, as it would've made the pacing suck and the visual style somewhat inconsistent. Vol 1 was much faster, while Vol 2 was methodically paced since it was more character driven. If put together, the audience would've been burned out by the half way point. Although if that happened, I'm sure the content for both volumes would've been edited down.  

But really, I just like Vol 1 a lot more. Vol 2 is good, but always underwhelmed me, maybe because I preferred the style to Volume 1. Or maybe Tarantino is better at it. I don't think he really nailed the spaghetti western stylization until Inglourious Basterds.



> I think you're trying to say Pulp and Dogs are original, while the others are homages. While Para and Tal are saying Inglourious and Django are "more Tarantino" because they have more of Tarantino's trademarks that he's known for.



Yeah and I would agree with that assessment, although I'd wish Tarantino would make a purely original film. 

Can anyone imagine what it would be like if he ended up directing "Casino Royal" or "Halloween 6"?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 9, 2016)

What is original? His blend of influences transforms it into something only his.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2016)

Are you saying you consider "Casino royal" and "Halloween 6" purely original films?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2016)

Well, when you put "purely" in front of it, isn't taking it literally common sense.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2016)

Parallax said:


> I think that now, Inglorious Basterds is one of the best Tarantino films.  In a lot of ways it's the most quintessential Tarantino films in his cataloge.



explain


----------



## Taleran (Mar 9, 2016)

His films are original because I don't think anyone else could make them, originality of content is not important because that is really not possible in 2016.

Basterds and Kill Bill most reflect his process and interests when it comes to movie making IMO, they are the movies which show why he makes films and what his style is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2016)

Taleran said:


> His films are original because I don't think anyone else could make them, originality of content is not important because that is really not possible in 2016.
> 
> Basterds and Kill Bill most reflect his process and interests when it comes to movie making IMO, they are the movies which show why he makes films and what his style is.



Facts


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 9, 2016)

Quentin has to to stop overusing the n'n word in his films man. 

Dat wigga ain't got a pass no matter what he thinks


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 9, 2016)

No way man wtf. That's what makes his movies realistic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Are you saying you consider "Casino royal" and "Halloween 6" purely original films?



Huh? How would you get that from my post? Tarantino was at one point attached to direct those and it's fun to imagine what they would've been like if that happened. And their sequels, so I highly doubt it. 



> What is original? His blend of influences transforms it into something only his.



I don't think you've seen the majority of what "Kill Bill" was referencing, although I guess it's possible I haven't seen what "Pulp Fiction" was referencing.

But if you say "only his", I do have to take issues because he has a character directly designed after Lady Snowblood and during her death scene, they are actually playing the Lady Snowblood theme (sung by the original Lady Snowblood herself). So he's kind of sharing that shit with the people who actually invented the character and song. 

There's nothing wrong with this, as these films- particularly Kill Bill- were intended to be celebrations of those kinds of movies. They're great as such, but calling them original is fanwanking and in my eyes disrespectful of the original. If you want to say that Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs aren't anymore original, fine, just give some examples. I'll either concede I'm mistaken or have a counter argument.



> Quentin has to to stop overusing the n'n word in his films man.



lol, the only time I thought he went too far with the N word was in Pulp Fiction, where it seemed gratuitous as hell. At least with Django Unchained, Jackie Brown and Hateful 8, there was a better context.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2016)

London Has Fallen was pretty much about what I expected.  Not as good as the original, but not much worse.

C+


----------



## Didi (Mar 9, 2016)

Dead n-word storage


----------



## Detective (Mar 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]PwyA367LfaY[/YOUTUBE]

End of an Era

Stay thirsty, my friend


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2016)

Enemy Mine: C+

Jean-Claude Van Damme movie, except this time he's the villain, taking on Orlando Jones and that the guy from "That Thing You Do!" (remember when he got a star push? Guess "An American Werewolf in Paris" killed that). It's pretty entertaining and JCVD is having a blast, but the murky lighting ruins the finale (JCVD fights in God Damned Tree and you barely show it!!!!) and the message is a bit heavy handed. Not bad though.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2016)

If you are going to try and refute what I say at least please try to understand it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2016)

Taleran said:


> If you are going to try and refute what I say at least please try to understand it.



Can't that be fired right back at you? Plus, you forget that you were the one who started this debate, with: "That entire paragraph you just wrote is insane on a million levels". You brought the argument with a dash of attitude, but your points have been vague ("what is original?"- something that doesn't rely so much on homage?), "he makes it his own"- as if plagiarists can't fall behind that same argument) and now you're closing with a logical fallacy. 

I have nothing against anyone disagreeing with me, but closing on a "You aren't understanding my words" after such a haughty start is a cop-out and I will pee on you for it. Stunnna knows.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2016)

What you are not understanding and continually go back to for some reason is that I am fully aware his movies are made of other peoples stuff, I have never disagreed on that point.


*The Blend and style and speed of it* is what is unique and original his movies are a sum of their parts and while fun breaking them down into those pieces takes away from how well they work combined. Also he is using the amount to which he references movies to comment on them.


If you can do something better than anyone else it is yours.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2016)

Taleran said:


> What you are not understanding and continually go back to for some reason is that I am fully aware his movies are made of other peoples stuff, I have never disagreed on that point.
> 
> 
> *The Blend and style and speed of it* is what is unique and original his movies are a sum of their parts and while fun breaking them down into those pieces takes away from how well they work combined. Also he is using the amount to which he references movies to comment on them.
> ...



I'm not trying to do better because I am perfectly fine with that post. But you responded to 





> The reason I put "Pulp Fiction" and "Reservoir Dogs" over the rest is those are his only movies that don't rely on homages. "Inglourious Basterds", "Django Unchained" and "Kill Bill" are compilations of references to other peoples works, albeit with a Tarantino twist. They're awesome, but "Pulp Fiction" and "Reservoir Dogs" are almost entirely Tarantino.



and my point was I thought Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs were his best because they were almost mostly comprised of material that wasn't referencing someone elses work. You got butthurt cause it sounded like I was trashing him, covered the argument in smoke and mirrors and tried to bow out with a fallacy after I bent you over and had my way with you. So accept your butt pounding like a good little Stunna and never challenge my opinion again. If you're good, I'll consider using lube next time.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 10, 2016)

No I merely pointed that those two films were as much full of stuff as the rest of his films and then you went on a tirade for being called out on it.

All that flowery language you are throwing around to disguise facts is not needed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2016)

Taleran said:


> No I merely pointed that those two films were as much full of stuff as the rest of his films and then you went on a tirade for being called out on it.
> 
> All that flowery language you are throwing around to disguise facts is not needed.



Then the burden of proof is on you to point to what those movies are referencing. If you knew, then this argument would be over and I did acknowledge that maybe I haven't seen the movies that they are homaging (I remember a "Psycho" reference in PF, but it was small). But I have to presume that because you didn't list anything, you don't know yourself and would have to research it. 

Why can't people just accept their butt poundings like men? You can all learn a thing or two from Stunna.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2016)

On another note, 

Howling IV: The Original Nightmares- F/D-

It actually does have some surprisingly good effects...too bad that the movie can only afford to show them during the last 10 minutes! This was just...boring. At least its two predecessors were weird and hilariously bad.


----------



## Slice (Mar 10, 2016)

I remember you said that you would watch this on your birthday.

So

Happy Birthday Martial!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2016)

Don't forget to support Cloverfield this weekend guys.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2016)

The new Civil War trailer isn't as good as the previous trailer.  And the Spider-man reveal was lame as fuck.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 10, 2016)

Marvel sucks


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 10, 2016)

Civil War looks like it could be the greatest movie of all time. I am all in on this one.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 10, 2016)

I feel like I've seen the whole movie by watching the trailer alone. But then again, I'd feel that way without even watching it. Every marvel movie is the same.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 10, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I feel like I've seen the whole movie by watching the trailer alone. But then again, I'd feel that way without even watching it. Every marvel movie is the same.



I could kind of see but that but the entertainment value can be vastly different.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 10, 2016)

Not for me man, not for me. 

Ant-man was decent, GotG also, but that's about it.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 10, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Not for me man, not for me.
> 
> Ant-man was decent, GotG also, but that's about it.



I agree Ant-man was decent although our scales vary a lot. For me Winter Soldier was maybe the best comic book movie we have had to date. Well, Dark Knights Rises has to be considered.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 10, 2016)

I can never understand the praise Winter Soldier gets. 
It was unusually average for me.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 10, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I can never understand the praise Winter Soldier gets.
> It was unusually average for me.



It happens man. I don't understand half of these movies you guys like getting praise.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 10, 2016)

Fair enough.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 10, 2016)

We just all need to understand that we don't understand.....Or some shit like that.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 10, 2016)

2deep4me **


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2016)

Birthday greetings Martial!

Watch a good indie movie to celebrate mate


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> explain



Tal reiterated my feelings, I think it's the best film that you can point to the most "Tarantino-isms" from the way he uses editing and pacing to the way he melds various different genres to the overall aesthetics.  I don't think it's his best film, but it has the most of "his" elements to weave together a film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I shall spank Stunna twice each in your honor.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 11, 2016)

*The Office season 1*

I have seen scattered episodes over the years and finally got around to just diving in. It had some pretty funny moments and I can see it growing on me but overall I would say this season was just decent. There weren't enough big laughs to quite make up for all of the misses but in general it was enjoyable.

_B-_


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 11, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Tal reiterated my feelings, I think it's the best film that you can point to the most "Tarantino-isms" from the way he uses editing and pacing to the way he melds various different genres to the overall aesthetics.  I don't think it's his best film, but it has the most of "his" elements to weave together a film.



ah, so it's his _most_ film

fair enough i guess


----------



## Taleran (Mar 11, 2016)

*Tokyo Drifter*
I already knew this movie is amazing but man does it pop on the big screen. So much of what I like is contained in this movie that influenced a bunch throughout time.

Also the best movie where the main character sings his theme song.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 11, 2016)

Using an homage argument to prop up Pulp Fiction is bizarre. The name of the film is *Pulp Fiction*, how can anyone think that movie is any more original than Kill Bill is beyond me. Every thing in Pulp Fiction is obviously based on older cliches in story telling and shitty movies no one cares about anymore, it's a movie that lets you know you're watching a movie just like Kill Bill.



Magnum Miracles said:


> Jackie Brown kinda sucks. Way too slow paced for me.




It's so boring, I don't get what it does well for people to sit through that movie.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 11, 2016)

I think Jackie Brown has some of the best acting in his catalog and is a great double bill with Out of Sight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 11, 2016)

Inglorious Basterds is one of the best Tarantino film but it's because Christopher Waltz carried it.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 11, 2016)

Jake Gyllenhaal Leading sci-fi movie ‘Life’ With Ryan Reynolds and Rebecca Ferguson


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 11, 2016)

When's the last time Jake's been in a movie with his sister Maggie?


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 11, 2016)

Donnie Darko?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2016)

Violent by Design said:


> Using an homage argument to prop up Pulp Fiction is bizarre. The name of the film is *Pulp Fiction*, how can anyone think that movie is any more original than Kill Bill is beyond me. Every thing in Pulp Fiction is obviously based on older cliches in story telling and shitty movies no one cares about anymore, it's a movie that lets you know you're watching a movie just like Kill Bill.



Ignoring the fact that it produced a highly unconventional narrative that I don't believe had ever been done before. ...

10 Cloverfield Lane: B

For those expecting any sort of connection to "Cloverfield", expect to be pissed. I don't even see how this could take place in the same universe. At best, the Cloverfield umbrella is intended to be for a franchise that deals with apocalyptic themes, sort of like what "Halloween" was supposed to become...until fans rejected that concept...

On its own, I thought it was good. Good characters, performances and lots of intense scenarios. Some good twists too, although I imagine that the ending will divide everyone. Hokey or brilliant? I like the idea behind the ending more than the execution. But my biggest problem is that for a film with three strangers stuck in a confined, underground location, I never felt very claustrophobic...and I easily get claustrophobic. It seemed like that would've been a better way to build tension. Solid movie though, as long as you aren't expecting the Cloverfield monster to pop up.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2016)

You think Pulp Fiction was the first non linear film? You think it took almost 94 years for someone to not structure a film just beginning to end?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 12, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Ignoring the fact that it produced a highly unconventional narrative that I don't believe had ever been done before. ...




Care to elaborate?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2016)

Elaborate your dick, VBD.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2016)

I remember when we watched Back to the Future in film club.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2016)

Kill Bill Part I might be my favorite Tarantino.  I haven't watched it in a long time though.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2016)

Ae said:


> *Ghostbusters* (1984): Mid 5
> 
> This was kinda dumb...



Saving for posterity


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2016)

Why Para?  It hasn't aged well at all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2016)

Was that the movie where a lady found a portal in her fridge or something?

A lot of what worked in that film wouldn't work in today's age, but I dunno if films should be judged by that merit.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Why Para?  It hasn't aged well at all.


/rukiaposting



~Gesy~ said:


> Was that the movie where a lady found a portal in her fridge or something?
> 
> A lot of what worked in that film wouldn't work in today's age, but I dunno if films should be judged by that merit.


>"was that the movie where..."
>Ghostbusters


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2016)

man, there's been some p aggressive shitposting these last few pages

that's nothing new, but still. shame I missed Yasha tho

oh, and Jackie Brown is still >


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2016)

Sorry kid, haven't watched Ghostbusters since I was a weeeee lad and also both films kind of blends together in my head.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2016)

10 Cloverfield Lane:  A-

That film was great.  The performances were fantastic.  Mary Elizabeth Winstead in particular.  I thought her character really mirrored the audience with her reactions to certain situations and experiences.  I was either grinning or wearing my wtf face the entire movie.  Loved it.

Did the climax feel tacked on?  Sure, it did.  Hard for me to not feel that way since I read about the issue in a dozen or so reviews.  I'm not sure I would have that opinion if I went into the movie blind though.  And ultimately, I don't really care.  Two great movies were combined together and I think the end product is still sensational.

New favorite movie of 2016.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Jackie Brown kinda sucks. Way too slow paced for me.




I forgot I had this quoted earlier lol



~Gesy~ said:


> Sorry kid, haven't watched Ghostbusters since I was a weeeee lad and also both films kind of blends together in my head.


rectify that shit, homie


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2016)

I struggle to sit through Jackie Brown.  It is one of those movies that takes about 3 days to watch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]CsG8Xmxkgq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2016)

dat soundtrack


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm a big fan of these Purge movies.  They aren't coming out quickly enough for me!


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2016)

Taleran said:


> You think Pulp Fiction was the first non linear film? You think it took almost 94 years for someone to not structure a film just beginning to end?



Most non-linear narratives are based around flashbacks, such as "Citizen Kane" opening and closing with his death. With "Pulp Fiction", there was seemingly no reason behind the order of events and no structure and yet it fit perfectly within this story. Am I saying it has never been done? No, I haven't seen every movie ever, although I imagine if there was one that was similar then somebody would've pointed it out by now. 

Do you know why "Citizen Kane" is almost always considered 'the best movie ever'? It's because of its influence on seemingly every movie ever made. "Pulp Fiction" brought a narrative style that if not completely new, than at least was rare (particularly by the 1990's) and had its own style of dialogue and then everyone tried to imitate it. None of Tarantino's films since then have had such a lasting impression on cinema, even his more successful releases. 

I'm still not entirely sure why you guys are arguing with me on this. As I said, I love almost all of his movies, if not really like them. I simply consider "Pulp Fiction" to be his best because it has the polish of later Tarantino flicks and doesn't rely on homage as much. To me, it's pure Tarantino.  His subsequent releases have been designed to be throwbacks, even lifting scenes and musical cues from the films' he's referencing. You don't have to agree with me, it's just how I see things.

Close Range: C+

Scott Adkins action thriller that is practically nonstop in its delivery of shootouts and fist fights...Nicely choreographed, but it does eventually burn you out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 13, 2016)

Hannibal season 2 is so good . It's a shame it'll devolve in season 3. Will likely watch it anyway though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 13, 2016)

*Hail, Caesar!*

occasionally laugh-out-loud funny, but mostly only worth a chuckle, with very thinly-drawn characters who could often be reduced to a single comic trait (tilda swinton was wasted on a pair of gossip columnists whose joke was that they're twins, so it's confusing) and a fairly uninteresting plot. it touched briefly on communism, the vacuity and hidden moral depravity of the movie industry, and the differences in theology between abrahamic religions, without having anything interesting to say about any of those topics. 

despite reaching into all those concepts, which could each sustain a satire by themselves, the single funniest gag was an idiot singing-cowboy actor trying to act in a sophisticated drama and constantly messing up his lines and having to be coached - fruitlessly - by ralph fiennes. not a genuinely bad movie, but a forgettable one.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2016)

The reason we disagree with you so fervently is because you purport things as facts and then try to walk them back as just being your subjective opinions of them. It doesn't matter if you think Pulp Fiction isn't as hopeless in debt to movies as his other work it is truth. Anyway talking of influence is boring because literally everyone is and trying to claim Person A is stealing and Person B is just making a homage is pointless, they are all stealing, art has been stealing from art as long as people have made it we should all just get over it.

*Branded to Kill*
The perfect blend of the ridiculous and the cool.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2016)

Taleran said:


> .The reason we disagree with you so fervently is because you purport things as facts and then try to walk them back as just being your subjective opinions of them It doesn't matter if you think Pulp Fiction isn't as hopeless in debt to movies as his other work it is truth. Anyway talking of influence is boring because literally everyone is and trying to claim Person A is stealing and Person B is just making a homage is pointless, they are all stealing, art has been stealing from art as long as people have made it we should all just get over it.
> 
> *Branded to Kill*
> The perfect blend of the ridiculous and the cool.



We were all stating our opinions on what we thought were Tarantino's best, without bothering to emphasize that these were our opinions because that went without saying. I wasn't 'purporting things as facts', even acknowledging that I could be wrong, except I presume I'm not now considering you haven't fired back with anything substantial. Your own post of the topic was



> You are all wrong it goes like this
> 
> Kill Bill > Inglorious > Pulp > Jackie > Hateful > Dogs > Django > Proof



The reason I disagree with you so fervently is because you purport things as facts and then try to walk them back as just being your subjective opinions of them.

 If you're going to debate with someone whose ego is as vast as mine, try not to point the gun at your own head. I won't let it go, lol.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 13, 2016)

*Wild Tales*

Excellent foreign film made up of 6 short stories of revenge. Plenty of dark humour in this twisted set of dramas.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> We were all stating our opinions on what we thought were Tarantino's best, without bothering to emphasize that these were our opinions because that went without saying. I wasn't 'purporting things as facts', even acknowledging that I could be wrong, except I presume I'm not now considering you haven't fired back with anything substantial. Your own post of the topic was
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not responsible for your ability to determine the difference between objective and subjective old boy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2016)

Taleran said:


> I am not responsible for your ability to determine the difference between objective and subjective old boy.



.....Or are you?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2016)

Well I guess if a student would like education I would be happy to oblige.

Matters dealing in taste and preference are subjective just because I or others here do not slap "In my opinion" before every sentence does not change those things to be something they are not.

However, statements of fact like 



> "I'm still not entirely sure why you guys are arguing with me on this. As I said, I love almost all of his movies, if not really like them. I simply consider "Pulp Fiction" to be his best because it has the polish of later Tarantino flicks *and doesn't rely on homage as much.* To me, it's pure Tarantino. His subsequent releases have been designed to be throwbacks, even lifting scenes and musical cues from the films' he's referencing. *You don't have to agree with me, it's just how I see things.*"



First make an objective claim, the first bit in bold and then try to sneak away from it by trying to mask it in something more subjective.

I don't make any direct effort in supporting my claims about Pulp Fiction because the things I know about that film are not things I knew when I watched but looked for, and the links and comparisons were vast, I will tell you the material is out there but I don't enjoy explaining myself to stubborn people all that often. We are all skilled enough users of the internet to find things out about movies on our own if we really care.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 14, 2016)

Is this going to go on forever brehs? :/


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2016)

It breaks up the usual tedium of this thread 

Also I think I was clear enough in that final post.


----------



## Didi (Mar 14, 2016)

Only if they fight to the death tbh


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 14, 2016)

I can't believe I was the one who started all this


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 14, 2016)

This beef ain't real tho. I know Martial don't care and won't be much use in a real fight

Stay outta my way Stunna


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2016)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion*
*Death: Rebirth*
*End of Evangelion*
One of the very few series that gets better the more times I watch it. There always seems to be more depth to this show and I understand and relate to all the characters more.

The best.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 14, 2016)

Taleran, recommend me some Asian samurai films.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Taleran, recommend me some Asian samurai films.



A group of black guys vs your mom


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 14, 2016)

That doesn't make any sense

Do better


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> *That doesn't any sense*
> 
> Do better



English Mother fucker


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2016)

The better question would what have you seen.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2016)

Taleran said:


> Also I think I was clear enough in that final post.


I agree.  I'm pretty sure it is settled now.


----------



## Jena (Mar 14, 2016)

*Man of Steel* - 2/10
First time watching this since it was released. It's even worse on the second viewing. Not even sure what to say at this point, ranted thoroughly when it came out and it's been beaten to death. At least I laughed more during this viewing so there's something.

*Independence Day* - Earf/Earf
Probably because I watched this after MoS, but I started noticing all the strange similarities between these movies. Ironically, I feel like there was less destruction in Independence Day even though they exploded a bunch of monuments.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 14, 2016)

Your favorite comedy is only an 8?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 14, 2016)

Fuck Yasha. He's dead to me.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2016)

Is Yasha still in New Zealand?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 14, 2016)

Probably.

Rukia dude; I just got myself a DVD double of Avengers to enjoy


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2016)

The matriarch of Ennoea's family was planning on marrying him off to some teenage cousin.  Maybe that happened and he has a lot less free time now?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2016)

Deadpool 9/10...

I noticed there was a decent amount of CG involved, but i was shocked when i saw the actual budget for the movie...they made a potential 200 mil project for a small fraction of the cost and it still felt like a super big budget traditional marvel superhero movie

And the best part was that it actually worked...when Watchmen's failure said nobody would ever invest in a rated R superhero movie ever again


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2016)

damn I miss Eno and Yasha ;[


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2016)

Taleran said:


> Well I guess if a student would like education I would be happy to oblige.
> 
> Matters dealing in taste and preference are subjective just because I or others here do not slap "In my opinion" before every sentence does not change those things to be something they are not.
> 
> ...



So the crux of your argument now is "You're wrong, but I don't want to look up the information to prove my points". I aint denying that the first bolded part is an objective statement. Whether it makes Pulp Fiction better or not is the subjective opinion. And no one has provided any contradictory evidence to my point...



> This beef ain't real tho. I know Martial don't care and won't be much use in a real fight
> 
> Stay outta my way Stunna



Actually, I win most fights because the first thing I do is drop my pants and undies. No one wants to fight a guy with his creamy dingus hanging out, sometimes staring right at them like an abyss. And if you look into the abyss, sometimes the abyss looks right back.

I was going to watch "Howling 5", but I'm not sure if I'm in the mood to make a bad decision right now....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 15, 2016)

*One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest*-My second time watching the movie, and while I love the movie as a whole, the ending is way too abrupt. Probably could've used another 20 minutes.

*My raying: 7.8/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2016)

Bad decision made.

Howling 5: Rebirth- C

Ugh, movie. You were watchable, but I expect more from my 'werewolf murder mysteries that take place in a f@cking castle' movies. Definitely the best of the sequels (so far) though. Granted, all that's left is

Howling 6- Which might be decent, as it's about a werewolf joining a traveling circus that is run by a Vampire. 

Howling 7- Often regarded as one of the worst sequels of anything ever. I can't imagine it's worse than some of those Puppet Master flicks. 

Howling 8- It was made to cash in on the "Twilight" craze...f@ck...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, I win most fights because the first thing I do is drop my pants and undies. No one wants to fight a guy with his creamy dingus hanging out, sometimes staring right at them like an abyss. And if you look into the abyss, sometimes the abyss looks right back.



[YOUTUBE]e1UnsuUFCGY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Wa5SSFF0ips[/YOUTUBE]

One dingus will hit you still. Trust.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 15, 2016)

10 Cloverfield Lame.

What a shit movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> man, there's been some p aggressive shitposting these last few pages
> 
> that's nothing new, but still. shame I missed Yasha tho
> 
> oh, and Jackie Brown is still >


>there's been some aggressive shitposting
>shame i missed an aggressive shitposter


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 15, 2016)

TetraVaal said:


> 10 Cloverfield Lame.
> 
> What a shit movie.



Did you watch expecting the Cloverfield monster?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow, where's Grape? Bernie got skewered tonight.

What's wrong with America today? Don't y'all want free stuff!? Don't y'all want to stick it to "the man"!?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2016)

Are you guys going to watch Daredevil in 48 hours?


----------



## Butcher (Mar 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys going to watch Daredevil in 48 hours?


Fuck yeah I am .


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh boy, apparently they're making a new Puppet Master movie, because that is what the world needs...another sequel to the worst franchise ever...Although I do hear that the "Violent Shit" movies (yes, that is what they're called- look it up) are horrendous as well. 

On the plus side, my favorite of the puppets- Torch- is making a return...doesn't make any sense considering it's supposed to take place during WW2 and Torch wasn't created until shortly before "Puppet Master 2", but...it's not like they've cared about continuity before.


----------



## Grape (Mar 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wow, where's Grape? Bernie got skewered tonight.
> 
> What's wrong with America today? Don't y'all want free stuff!? Don't y'all want to stick it to "the man"!?




Bruh.

Was expected. Clinton won Ohio and Florida in 2008.

We need about ~60% win rate from here on out.

Entirely possible considering the south is finished, and that's Clinton's domain.


----------



## Slice (Mar 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys going to watch Daredevil in 48 hours?



I will watch it next week. Possibly between Monday and wednesday. I'm pretty excited for it.



~Gesy~ said:


> Wow, where's Grape? Bernie got skewered tonight.
> 
> What's wrong with America today? Don't y'all want free stuff!? Don't y'all want to stick it to "the man"!?



Because people are dumb.
Have you heard about the elections in Germany? 
In three states there were elections. All three had the AfD at at least 10% one even nearly at 25%.

This party has basically no program and just exists on the whole base of _"refugees need to get out they take our jobs and cost money - also Europe sucks we need our own currency"_

 People vote them as a big fuck you to all established parties. As if voting for the right wing would actually solve any problems. They are like a less loud version of Trump.

Fuck those idiots.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2016)

YYYYYEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2016)

Agreeing with this, It's going to be a rough year one no matter who's sitting behind that desk.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2016)

Man of Steel slander


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 16, 2016)

god damn this forum is dead


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 16, 2016)

Trump will start WW III though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 16, 2016)

Nope, Facebook.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2016)

quality gif


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2016)

Trump over Hillary is a no brainer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2016)

Trump over anyone is a no brainer


----------



## Slice (Mar 17, 2016)

^ A Serbian Film

The synopsis was enough to make me never want to watch this


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2016)

Hard Candy was p fun.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2016)

"A Serbian Film" is the only movie I've vowed never to watch, as it allegedly has 
*Spoiler*: __ 



baby raping...and it's CGI. I deplore CGI that much.


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2016)

Antichrist is good


also mildly fucked up (though not as bad as some people would have you believe)


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2016)

Ae said:


> Your imagination of the synopsis is probably 10x worse than what's actually in the movie.
> 
> Also, I meant recommend me something good.



I imagine that it's like the opening CGI baby scene in kung pow...except there's raping. lol.

Another f@cked up movie that has some acclaim, although I'm personally not a fan is "Cannibal Holocaust". "Jungle Holocaust" isn't quite as f@cked up, but I think it's superior.

The original "Martyrs" was very disturbing, as well as "Inside (2007)"- both French horror flicks. 

On a cheesier note, "Carnosaur" is about a mad scientist spreading a disease that causes women to become pregnant with dinosaur babies. It's pretty amazing and yet I'm probably the only one who has witnessed its greatness.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2016)

kinkshame mode: activated


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2016)

Ae said:


> _Cannibal Holocaust _have interested me for awhile, as I do have a canibalism fetish.
> 
> Gonna try to watch all those this weekend. Not the dinosaur one tho lol



Aw. Other f@cked up movies are "The Untold Story" and "Visitor Q", but I don't know if those are what you're interested in, as they're much stranger. 

Criminal Activities: C+

This was directed by Jackie Earle Haley of "Watchmen" fame and it was...alright. At first, my problem was that it was borrowing way too much from "Suicide Kings", but it was entertaining enough. I thought the character dynamics were fun and there was enough intensity, although the groups' idiot was getting on my nerves. But the plot is very unfocused, with one notable divergence between Jackie Earle Haley and his partner looking for some dude. It arguably stole the show, but that's sort of the problem, as it's not supposed to be his show. There were too many quirks that I thought took away from the core story. Do we really need to see John Travolta be a sympathetic mobster by beating up his cousins' abusive boyfriend? Aren't we supposed to hate and fear him for dragging our protagonists into this mess? Granted, I enjoyed watching Travolta 'ham and cheese' it and it's always satisfying watching him beat the shit out of assholes, but maybe the core story isn't strong enough if it's being upstaged by these detours. 

The ending is what pissed me off though, as we're supposed to be satisfied by the actions of one character and...I didn't feel it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He was tormented by the other protagonists in high school, so developed this plan to get revenge. He destroyed their financial lives, drove an apologetic one into drinking, stole the others fiance and now they have blood on their hands too. My problem is that they seem to feel bad for what they did, now (reluctantly) regard him as a friend and the character is so f@cking annoying throughout most of this that it's hard to sympathize with him in retrospect. At the absolute least, they did not deserve that. I was bullied too (albeit in middle school and not in that way) and I still ended up feeling bad for these 'jerks'.




Nevertheless, the scene where Haley is describing how he got a scar was golden and I wish it served a real purpose, as it's the best scene of the movie...even if it was sort of fillery. Not a bad netflix rental overall, but nothing I'll remember after now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2016)

You should also watch some of the Howling sequels with me. Very f@cked up.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2016)

Everything Stunna has built will fall!


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 17, 2016)

Stunna hasn't built anything other than lego disney castles


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2016)

And his virginity!


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 17, 2016)

Didi said:


> Antichrist is good
> 
> 
> also mildly fucked up (though not as bad as some people would have you believe)



doesn't willem dafoe get his nuts smashed with a hammer and then gainsbourg cuts her clit off with scissors


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2016)

Got home to find Daredevil S2 is out today.



But it's not out yet.


----------



## Grape (Mar 18, 2016)

DD S2 EP1 - 9/10

DD just got punished.

Get it?


----------



## Didi (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> doesn't willem dafoe get his nuts smashed with a hammer and then gainsbourg cuts her clit off with scissors



Not exactly but something along that tone yeah


also, spoilers for the people who haven't seen it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2016)

Who would wanna see that shit ?


----------



## Didi (Mar 18, 2016)

it's a legitimately good film doe


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2016)

Gesy wouldn't like it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2016)

Nah, I don't yet have the mental fortitude to sit through  scenes of genital mutilation . 

But maybe someday


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2016)

Damn Luc, keep your shit together 

I've been keeping Antichrist for a special occasion.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2016)

I binge watched New Girl last week.

It's painful how you connect to the characters by watching 5 seasons in a row


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 18, 2016)

Gesy why so weak breh


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 18, 2016)

Alice in Wonderland (1951) - ★★★★☆
Alice in Wonderland (2010) - ★★★★☆

Both pretty good movies that I had somehow not seen until this past week. The Tim Burton sequel to the 2010 movie that's coming out in May looks great.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2016)

Who's going to see Batman v Superman


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2016)

*raises hand*


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 18, 2016)

Eh I still don't know. Maybe.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2016)

Can't wait myself. Been hyped too long for this one


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 18, 2016)

*Daredevil S02E01 – Bang*

the writing was iffy in the beginning – the dialogue between foggy and matt about the consequences of his secret identity felt rote and tension-less. compared to season 1’s dialogue when matt was talking about what compels him to be daredevil (he hears everything, he can never ignore a cry for help), it was pretty weak. karen bringing up their broke status was instantly deflated by matt’s platitude of ‘we’ll be fine’ and her own saccharine ‘we have each other’. weak stuff. sure, the pre-credits opening was action-packed, but having that stretch directly after it ruined the momentum. 

the speechmaking irish gangster’s weird mixture of british/irish idioms and american accent was kind of funny. that whole scene, i think went on for too long before the punisher made his appearance. the guy’s long-windedness and pomposity was the point, sure, but that’s not a point worth wasting 4-5 minutes on. i think that scene could’ve overall been executed better.

i liked the gender inversion with karen doing the classic frat boy breathing-down-your-neck thing while teaching the opposite sex a sport. everything following it, was more engaging. new plotline, organic developments – the survivor seeks asylum & witness protection, foggy & matt check out the crime scene, matt busts turk for opportunistically trying to sell guns to scared mobsters (that scene was great for turk’s bargaining) – i wasn’t ever bored. 

the final part of the episode gave me some misgivings. punisher firing near-indiscriminately in a hospital, and frequently almost killing karen – a civilian – is totally contrary to his comic book ethos. no innocent deaths, ever. punisher being even in a fight with, and even briefly beating matt, was also bloody silly given that his backstory is being in special forces and no more. matt is supposed to be on a whole different level. you have to be a ninja to keep up – nobu, gao. some of fisk’s special assassins gave him a run for his money, i guess, but it seems inconsistent for punisher to do the same.  overall, pretty good, but some problems.

*Daredevil S02E02 – Dogs to a Gunfight*

i suppose i should get a kick out of the scenes where foggy catches attitude from snooty upmarket lawyers who look down on him because he accepts barter payments from his clients, then stands his ground and shows that he, too, is a badass. but the one in this episode felt kind of forced and weird. you’d have to be an abnormally chickenshit lawyer to drop the case just because that DA says “i’ll owe you a favour, so fuck off. i just want this guy to have better representation”. not a great pitch

then the DA fucks him completely in a way which is not only unethical but must surely be actively illegal, and by then i’m beginning to find it contrived that she’d stick her neck out this much and risk what she’s risking. they did set it up with that comment about her political career, but the set-up she creates is a little ridiculous.

that said, the bulk of this episode was better than the last one. the conversations between foggy and matt, between karen and matt, both had real emotional stakes in terms of their concern and their fear and his secrets and motivations. the search for the punisher gave it direction and drive which the previous episode had lacked somewhat, and it was engrossing. now we’re getting somewhere.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2016)

Yo para.  I'm on Catalina Island right now!


----------



## Jena (Mar 18, 2016)

Only made it four episodes into new Daredevil season tonight but loving it so far.

Punisher's got Dark Knight voice going on but w/e, he's so delightful I don't care.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 19, 2016)

Watched the first episode last night when I got home from work. Really liked it, but I need to finish the last two eps of Hannibal's second season before I go balls deep into it.

*The Wave*- My very first German film, and even though I didn't think it was great, it did leave one hell of an impression on me. In fact, a good majority of this movie is hard to watch. It's also hilarious how every time I watch a foreign movie now, I see one of the Sense8 actors .

*My rating: 7.8/10*


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2016)

Daredevil > Hannibal

Not even close.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2016)

Grape.  Are you watching the new episodes?


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes. About to begin the second episode. Watched the first yesterday morning after work. 

Fuckin' Shane, yo. Back at it.

Oh, sorry I haven't been around. Working ~60 hour weeks  First day off in like a month.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 19, 2016)

The lonely Bones

Who ever wrote this can't write a satisfying ending to save their lives


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2016)

#TeamPunisher


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 19, 2016)

*Daredevil S02E03 – New York’s Finest*

this episode was the punisher’s big character exploration study. i see why they made the choices they made in their portrayal of frank – as someone recognisably human, willing to open up and talk, not the sharpest tool in the box, given to simple rationalisations, vulnerable to criticism of his methods and his sanity. but it’s a long way away from the comic book frank. he is inexorable, completely stubborn and unchanging in his ways, and not given to back-and-forth. nor is he the sort to rise to cheap provocation. so, while i accept the choice they’ve made, i’m lukewarm on it.

i was initially interested in the dialogue between matt and frank. it rarely went anywhere profound, but it did develop a kind of rapport between them because of the way matt probed him for personal information and motivations, and frank seemed amused and cynical about his psychiatric overtures. but to my mind, matt didn’t make the strongest argument for why what frank was doing was wrong, and frank eventually snapped and replied with some dime store rorschach spiel: “this city stinks. it’s a sewer. it stinks like shit! i can’t get it outta my nose.” that was embarrassing. 

the whole time i was thinking: why doesn’t matt point out that frank used a shotgun in a hospital? why doesn’t he ask what frank will do if he ever accidentally kills an innocent? but enough about that. what the dialogue can’t handle is clarified by the action, as frank creates a genuine moral dilemma for matt which he can’t navigate, because it’s impossible to make the right choice. that’s a good scene. the side-plots of foggy finding claire and having to sort out an impromptu deathmatch, and karen trying to get the ADA to help her out, were passably. it’s nice to have rosario dawson back. 

the real standout, though, was the homage to the one-shot hallway fight from season 1, except now it’s longer, bigger, better, and even more vicious. this fight scene was a fucking masterpiece. it went on way longer than i possibly thought it could, through a hallway, down stairs, down some more stairs, and then on the landing. i’m sure there were a couple hidden cuts in there, and one legit cut, but for the most part it was completely gripping. i was sweating by the end of it. intense. good episode. 

*Daredevil S02E04 – Penny and Dime*

the new cast of criminals has nothing on the old cast. there aren’t any interesting or compelling characters like wesley, gao, or leland. the irish mob gathering in the pre-credits was a snoozefest. i’m becoming cynical about the increased amount of obscenity and gore in daredevil s2, it seems like an attempt to paper over a lack of substance with superficially ‘mature’ content. 

matt and karen’s growing romance came to a head in a way which i liked. they had been interestingly tentative around each other and that gave it a delicacy which stopped it feeling inevitable – though it’s an inevitable pairing. it was good to see matt’s priest again, he’s one of my favourite minor characters. the dialogue between him and matt, though, didn’t live up to the complexity of their talks from last season.

i liked that they took the razorblade-in-wound trick from punisher MAX – shows someone’s been paying attention. but by the same token, they ought to have taken more from punisher MAX, which has some spare, brutal and emotionally affecting narration from frank about the death of his family far superior to what netflix frank had to say here. granted this is a younger frank and the wounds are more raw, so he can’t talk about it with the meditative insight that makes MAX so compelling, but the material was there for the taking and they ought to have used it.

nevertheless, frank was still the best part of this episode. i’m comfortable in saying that bernthal is delivering an excellent performance, and his speech about his daughter did occasionally ring true on an emotional level, but i think it wasn’t written as well as it could’ve been. there was a constant sense of the writers missing the perfect phrase, the perfect expression of an idea or emotion. it was frustrating. 

the sideplot of Karen obsessively trying to find frank’s origins to the point of breaking into his suspiciously well-preserved and lived-in seeming house didn’t do much for me. i couldn’t really connect with her presented motivation of “compassion” or even curiosity, considering the risks she took and the ghoulishness of pawing through the rooms of frank’s dead kids. uneven episode.


----------



## Didi (Mar 19, 2016)

*Before Midnight*

great, probably the best of the trilogy. Still excellent natural feeling dialogue/scenes and characters that feel real and their own as the highlight.

Though I think I liked watching Sunrise the most but that's mostly because I get really uncomfortable watching people I like fight.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 19, 2016)

*Seconds* (35mm Theatrical Print)
I have had good luck recently in the Science Fiction that does seem like it on the surface. A brilliant picture of world weariness and the elasticity of the body vs. the elasticity of the subconscious. 

It is a story that would not be out of place in the universe of Rod Sterling however the camera work and the score and the atmosphere this movie generates is not something TV could produce.

It also has the best opening credits I am going to say in all of film. Saul Bass has done a large amount of amazing work but this

[youtube]vDgIGRuLdPk[/youtube]

Incredible.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 19, 2016)

From what little time Punisher had in the first ep, I love Bernthonol .


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2016)

DD Season 1 > DD Season 2

Dat single shot scene, doe


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2016)

Detective said:


> DD Season 1 > DD Season 2
> 
> Dat single shot scene, doe



If that's true, I won't even bother


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2016)

It's not


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2016)

I found the first season to be very average, so you can see where that puts it. 

I was excited to see Punisher, but I might not.


----------



## Grape (Mar 19, 2016)

I'll hold my breath, Liverbird.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't care either way. But thanks for saving time.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 19, 2016)

Mhm, would smash Elodie Yung.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2016)

Me too Karasu.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2016)

She's ok **


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> She's ok **



SMH


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2016)

Just trolling, she's beautiful, fam!


----------



## Karasu (Mar 19, 2016)

**


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2016)

OH, Gesy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 19, 2016)

Detective what's happening 

Been a while homie, hows the car and your place?

Just go Avengers double disc but tbh it cost more than I was originally willing to pay


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2016)

Howling 6: C-/C

This one is a little hard to process, as it's technically OK and is much steadier than its predecessors, but some of the acting is really bad and it moves too slowly. But Bruce Payne as a vampire is amazing. 

Sheriff: "Don't move, or I'll shoot your dick into the next county".
Bruce Payne as a Vampire: ""Then I certainly won't move"


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2016)

*Daredevil S02E05 – Kinbaku*

a couple of plot points in this episode made me roll my eyes. the first and biggest problem is the continuing reyes vs. nelson & murdock plotline. okay, so, reyes fucked matt and foggy over by first signing an agreement with them and grotto that if grotto got this drug dealer to incriminate himself, he’d get into wit-sec, then using grotto as bait for the punisher. that’s breach of the contract, and it’s also reckless endangerment, and this means reyes is legally liable. very legally liable. so what is all this bullshit about reyes being ready to crush them? n&m should have leverage on reyes because she broke the law, not the other way around. 

so that’s dumb. then there’s the spooky castle coverup. why does him doing classified missions mean there would be no record in the us of him serving in the army? do they think classified army missions are the same as going deep cover as a cop or being CIA? there is no reason for special forces types who do secret missions abroad to have their whole service record wiped in the US. makes no sense. how the hell did they keep castle’s family out of the papers anyway, and why bother?  

just as i’m getting curious as hell about this, it instantly switches to purposely awkward and tedious first date problems between matt and karen. at least that ends and turns into a non-cringe date quickly. if only the flashbacks about matt and elektra ended. or never started. right from their first meeting’s mutual-sherlocking where each one cold-reads the other one and makes some facile psychological insight about how they want to belong and they’re unfulfilled – you know, the way real people do when they meet for the first time – i was already bored and irritated, and it only got worse. 

elektra is a bit of a charisma black hole, which isn’t helped by her being written as spoilt, snobbish, and hollow, with deranged on the side. her characterisation became kind of baffling as it turned out that she wanted to RELEASE THE DARKNESS inside matt. she’s…a rich, bored, sociopathic college girl. why is she talking like she’s hannibal lecter? or voldemort? what the hell is her deal? she doesn’t make sense. her actions and motivations don’t grow organically out of her personal history. 

that matt-karen date sure got intense, by the way. it was adorable. i briefly grew ovaries. good makeout sesh, guys. pity most of the episode was either iffy or bad. 

*Daredevil S02E06 – Only Regrets*

elektra continued to be obnoxious, irritating, and thinly-characterised, but since she had an actual agenda which created a dynamic-ish plotline, she was an improvement in this episode. that said, the yakatomi plaza break-in was mostly boilerplate heist movie stuff. putting cameras on a loop, dodging security, pickpocketing access cards, and that old chestnut, pretending to be making out/having sex in order to avoid suspicion. 

elsewhere, karen and the punisher had a talk about her exploration of his house, which was not regarded as creepy or an invasion of privacy, which wasn’t questioned, but was instead mined for emotionally manipulative hallmark moments. i’m being overly cynical. some of it rang true, and i did think it was touching when he called her ma’am, but for the most part i wasn’t entirely convinced by it. frank’s actions and his relationship with reyes also required more explanation than this episode gave us.

speaking of explanations, now i know why reyes is acting like she has the whip hand over matt and foggy. it’s because she actually erased all the evidence of the witness protection agreement from the public record. this creates a nice little you’ll-have-to-incriminate-yourself-to-stop-us play, but it’s also kinda stupid, imo, that the show wants us to believe she can just go ahead and do that. it’s as if DAs are supposed to be banana republic dictators who can destroy the evidence whenever they like, and have no oversight or accountability. 

so all in all, this episode wasn’t particularly exciting for what happened in it, but what it set up: the people vs. frank castle. honestly, i can’t describe it as particularly good.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2016)

*Zootropolis*  (Zootopia)

this was  a damn fun little movie. there was legitimately nothing about it i didn’t enjoy. it seemed like every frame was crammed full of clever little jokes which translated human culture to animal culture (fleetwood yak!), and a lot of the scripted jokes were much cleverer and funnier to boot. this movie found brilliant ways to have a little of everything, from the dollhouse town of rodents being set in the same city as an arctic enclave (with the cool detail of huge surrounding walls with heat exhaust systems venting out to keep the inside cool) or a rainforest, so there was a lot of variation in visuals and setting. the animation was consistently gorgeous and detailed. and there were a ton of great visual jokes. 

the script was smart and tight, no time wasted. everything either advanced the plot, developed a theme, or got a laugh. things were set up and actually paid off. the characters were adorable, charismatic, and worth rooting for. there was a lot of sly adult humour that would go over kids’ heads to keep me entertained – and not in the sense of innuendo, but in the sense of racial/police profiling commentary or stereotypes or pop culture references. the thematics were obvious, but given how consistently excellent it was in virtually every other facet, and considering it’s a kids’ movie, i can easily forgive that. i thoroughly enjoyed it. good stuff


----------



## Grape (Mar 20, 2016)

Luc, I'm unsure why "?€™" litters your reviews constantly.

It's annoying. Stop.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2016)

Luc isn't doing it intentionally, tazmo did some shirty coding and messed up this forum.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 20, 2016)

Is there a way to fix that shit?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2016)

i don't see any problems

orange skin best skin once again


----------



## Jena (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> elektra is a bit of a charisma black hole, which isn?t helped by her being written as spoilt, snobbish, and hollow, with deranged on the side. her characterisation became kind of baffling as it turned out that she wanted to RELEASE THE DARKNESS inside matt. she?s?a rich, bored, sociopathic college girl. why is she talking like she?s hannibal lecter? or voldemort? what the hell is her deal? she doesn?t make sense. her actions and motivations don?t grow organically out of her personal history.



Unfortunately have to agree with this, I was looking forward to her this season but I just finished ep.7 and she's so far just been incredibly annoying. I'm kind of over that "super awesome ex who is awesome at everything but also crazy and wants to fuck shit up" character in superhero shows.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2016)

I believe she becomes more than that by the end. Thing about this show is the characters grow  more and more each episode, they're intentionally flawed in order to build from there.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2016)

I like Luc's reviews.  But I think he is cherry picking and only reviewing the best shows.  For example.  He claims that Arrow is terrible.  How terrible?  Watch some episodes and review those episodes in their entirety.  I want to know how the non-Netflix super hero shows stack up in your mind.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2016)

Why watch things you think you will not like? Not enough time.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2016)

I made that mistake, so I want others to make the same mistake.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2016)

Taleran said:


> Why watch things you think you will not like? Not enough time.



A show never exceeded your expectations before?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 20, 2016)

Sure but it has never been something I have gone into completely blind.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2016)

*Daredevil S02E07 - Semper Fidelis*

the most important elements of this episode - the widening of the rift between matt and foggy and between matt and karen, and the involvement of elektra - gave me kind of a headache, because matt's handling of the situation is inexplicably stupid. it's not enough to wave it away with 'matt keeps secrets, he's just like that'. matt could barely justify concealing elektra from foggy if she was just bugging him during night-time, but the moment she became involved in the firm - THEIR firm - foggy should've been told.

how exactly does matt dating karen square with matt keeping virtually everything a secret from her? she told him that she'd be there when he was ready to tell her what was going on with him. he wants to have a relationship with her while keeping her in the dark about him being daredevil, and about elektra? the worst thing about superhero shows is that they substitute genuine character conflict for the kind contrived by inexplicably bad communication - people just not coming clean to each other. and daredevil has now become an example of this, like arrow and flash

what exactly is matt's character development at this point if he brushes off karen casually the way he did at the end of the episode when it's so clearly important for him to come clean? why is he so invested in what elektra's doing? she says the yakuza are tearing apart his city. except...they're not. we haven't been shown any evidence of that. why is matt prioritising this over his friends when he can barely trust elektra and she keeps fucking him over?

my confusion and annoyance at these elements completely overshadowed anything good in them. foggy improvised an opening speech, delivering something reasonably rousing on cue? whatever, it's basically his gimmick this season. that cool-ass giant hole in the ground? soured by elektra being involved in discovering it. i'm disappointed in how this season's gone.


*Daredevil S02E08 - Guilty As Sin*

i warmed up to elektra this episode because her inconsistent characterisation was finally explained by her ulterior motives as dictated by stick. so does matt just totally not care about karen, his nominal girlfriend? telling elektra "be with me" seems to indicate that. the episode then immediately confronted matt with that, but somehow, that just annoyed me, because it was some soap opera bullshit straight out of the arrow playbook. at least it was finished quick. 

that courtroom freakout's aftermath was a trainwreck. in what universe could karen and foggy decide that it was matt who was to blame for frank going apeshit? further evidence of the nosedive that the writing has taken when it comes to the dynamics between the main characters. most of the courtroom stuff in general was a bit of a snooze, though i loved the gotcha moment when the DA tried to poke holes in the colonel's story and led herself into a trap.	

it was nice to have scott glenn back, even if he only brought drama with him. he's got real presence and great delivery.  pity about the whole thing with elektra having to choose to rise above the monster inside her, and all the dark hints about what she TRULY is. i couldn't help scoffing at the melodrama of her going "matt thinks i can change. i wanna be with him! he's the only person in this world who believes i'm good! - it reminded me strongly of the drama between sara and oliver in arrow. inferior superhero shows. 

"i'm sorry." / "i'm not." wait, so matt, you're not sorry that your two closest friends think you're an asshole and kinda hate you right now, because you finally got your college ex-girlfriend back after she spent a couple of weeks ruining your life? nice priorities. 

the sudden and immediate reversal of elektra's big goal of redemption and self-transformation, the moment she kills the hand ninja, to "this is how i am", is stupid and melodramatic. dude, you've been killing people as a matter of course for a decade plus. you're not gonna break the habit in a few hours. 

people freak out about fisk turning up at the end, but damn, this was not a good episode. 


*Daredevil S02E09 - Seven Minutes in Heaven*

the first thing about this episode that i really liked was matt finally taking a stand on the elektra question in a way that made sense. she legitimately enjoys killing. it's impossible for them to collaborate or be together. but he doesn't want to condemn her. "we have to stop corrupting each other" - lovely phrase

the second thing was the conversation between fisk and frank. i appreciated frank cutting through fisk's bullshit, and i appreciated fisk managing to both reveal his ulterior motive and still make a convincing argument for frank helping him. it was a strong, well-acted scene. 

i wish i could say good things about the scene with matt and foggy, but it just kept on raising the big question for me: what the fuck happened? how did matt go from a guy who cared about karen and who had committed to being open and honest with foggy, his best friend, to a guy who serially blew them off and ditched his committments and lied to them? how did we get here, where matt is just coldly telling foggy to leave him behind? this shit don't make sense. 

the revelation that the massacre was a failed sting made a few things fall into place. not everything - the extent of the coverup is still disproportionate to the power of the people who needed their asses covered - but a few things. i like karen's investigative reporter storyline. it gives her agency and purpose and develops her character. it makes her a better part of the show, not just the girlfriend.

that punisher fight was dope. it had me sweatin'. good visuals too, if obvious in the white/red contrast. speaking of dope, the second confrontation between frank and fisk was dope, too. fraught with tension and interesting in the way fisk sought to weaponise frank as some kind of advance guard in his eventual takeover of NY. 

the weird shit in the hand's farm was appropriately creepy, which i appreciated, and the return of nobu was cool as hell, with some of the best fight choreography of the season in his ass-kicking of matt.  all in all, this was mostly a very good episode, and probably the best episode of the season, excluding maybe episode 3.


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2016)

I may finish S4 of HoC before I finish DD.

Both are terribly dull this season.


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2016)

I really liked season 4 of HoC
best one since season 1 imo


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2016)

IDK I can't forgive Claire's deception quite so easily.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I made that mistake, so I want others to make the same mistake.


lol**


----------



## Slice (Mar 21, 2016)

Monsters University 3/5

This was better than i expected. Still an average movie from a studio i expect more of


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 21, 2016)

That's pretty much the same way I felt about it.


----------



## Jena (Mar 21, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> *Daredevil S02E08 - Guilty As Sin*
> 
> i warmed up to elektra this episode because her inconsistent characterisation was finally explained by her ulterior motives as dictated by stick. so does matt just totally not care about karen, his nominal girlfriend? telling elektra "be with me" seems to indicate that. the episode then immediately confronted matt with that, but somehow, that just annoyed me, because it was some soap opera bullshit straight out of the arrow playbook. at least it was finished quick.



Ok for real like Karen/Matt is giving me major Olicity vibes and Elektra/Matt is like the Huntress/Oliver relationship. 

I miss Claire...I liked her a lot and I thought her relationship with Matt was the best of his romantic interests by far.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 21, 2016)

The 2nd season of Daredevil seems to be much better than the first, and I would say The Punisher deserves most of that credit. 

There still are a lot of weaknesses though. Karen is a bitch, she's annoying asf, her character sucks, her acting performance is woeful, artificial and unrealistic, and the list goes on. Foggy sucks, and his acting is also poor. The guy as Daredevil is not the best, but not the worst either, he's okay I guess. Stick sells the best imo, he's the most natural of the lot. The Punisher also did a good work. The fights still suck, and there's still plotholes every now and then.

But, there's clearly improvements in comparison to the show's first season.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2016)

I appreciate your opinion Liverbird.  I also cannot stand Karen.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2016)

*Daredevil S02E10 - The Man in the Box*

my major problems with this episode were the continued character non-development of matt murdock and the stupid outcome of his meeting with fisk.

so matt has been fucking up constantly this season. he lies to his friends, he hides things from his girlfriend after starting a relationship with her, he bails on his firm, he puts his trust in sociopaths, he never explains anything, and he generally burns all his bridges through bad communication, absenteeism, and unapologetic apathy. and now, he's moved into the final stage, cutting himself off from his friends because he needs more "focus" and blaming himself for things which are obviously not his fault. this is virtually the character arc of oliver queen over a season of arrow. that's how bad this has become. 

so that's a problem. the other problem, in this case one of wasted potential, is how matt vs. fisk ended. i really liked that matt managed to get the whip hand over fisk with the threat of vanessa's visa being revoked. and then fisk snapping and trying to beat him made sense, sure. but here's the problem: all that bluster fisk threw at matt while grabbing him didn't really change the hold matt has on him. but matt just got scared and walked out. matt didn't say "unless you kill me now and face all the consequences of having done so, i will stop you from ever living with vanessa again. and if you kill me, you're never getting out. so play ball"

that scene should've ended with matt facing down fisk, and putting his life on the line to make fisk give in and co-operate. instead, it just fizzled. he had an obvious road to victory, and he just let it go. the fuck was that? some bullshit. and then we get back to his time of self-pity with claire - who is great - calling him out on wallowing and being a moron. but matt refuses to stop being a moron, disappointingly. so that's gonna keep up.

thank god that DA finally bit the bullet. i'm otherwise indifferent to this framing-of-frank plotline, same as the subplot where elektra fought one of stick's goons. didn't care much either way, really. 


*Daredevil S02E11 - .380*

while very little in this episode was outright irritating to me, which is a refreshing plus in daredevil s2, very little also actively enthused me. it was all just passable. decent. i suppose one thing of note - for how baffling, weird, and funny it seemed - was the scene with frank and karen in the diner where frank starts giving her honest-to-god relationship advice. it's absurd. everything else, though, isn't particularly worthy of comment, because this is a transitional episode where plotlines are unfolding without the end in sight. 

actually, one thing did bother me. what the hell was the deal with the coverup of the ninja corpse that made claire quit? did the hand actually pay off the hospital to forget about it? i don't see what else explains the hospital randomly going "we can't possibly look into this extremely weird thing, cuz MONEY" (and saying this before the payoff)

*
Daredevil S02E12 - The Dark at the End of the Tunnel*

i finally found out why stick put the kill order out on elektra. it's cuz she's a BURAKKU SKY. and what the hell is a black sky? i still don't know. meanwhile, in non-clarifying plot twists, the blacksmith turned out to be the colonel from the trial. why did they make that story choice? how is that interesting? what a wet fart of a revelation. this is what the entire punisher storyline led up to, clancy brown getting shot in the head. and it turned out the whole coverup surrounding frank's family was just the DA trying to keep her job, nothing bigger. fuck this. 

one amusingly stupid thing (among many) about the episode was karen going "if you do this, you are the monster they say you are". what, karen, THIS is your dealbreaker? you saw him murder one dude, then torture and murder another dude just a day ago. you've seen intimate details of his 30+ killcount. you knew and liked grotto, who he killed. but frank finally killing the guy who got his family killed is what gets you? 

the whole "elektra has to choose between good and evil" thing felt VERY cliched, even if i did like that matt put her in a situation where it was clear she wasn't willing to kill him, thus nullifying all that. i also liked matt figuring out how to fight hand ninjas, and some of the later dialogue between stick and elektra. though - i'm pretty sure the hand ninja revelation shouldn't have totally swung the fight between matt and nobu like it did. nobu absolutely beat his ass last time, and he did it in close range, not because matt couldn't detect him, but because he was just a better fighter. significantly better. and now matt is handing out an ass-kicking of the same magnitude back to nobu? nah, man. nah. iffy-to-bad episode right here. 


*Daredevil S02E13 - A Cold Day in Hell's Kitchen*

so here we are again, as matt murdock plays the extreme skeptic while he fights ninjas who don't have any fucking heartbeats in a world where aliens recently attacked his goddamn city, and pretends he isn't being an idiot. "i wanna show this cult that their holy man isn't anything but a guy"...who came back with full physical ability from being burned to death. 

the hand is s2's final villain, and i still don't know what they want beyond the vague "control everything and be invincible". no character insight into nobu or any of the hand henchmen, and no info on what a black sky is. going into the end of season 1, i knew EVERYTHING about fisk...i understood the conflict inside out. this, here? between matt and the hand? this is a conflict in which i have zero interest and zero investment. 

the hand decided to lure out matt by holding hostage a bunch of people he's saved - this is like the atom bomb of audience manipulation. it's a way to stack all previous emotional investment - cuz you separately once cared about most of these people, right? so all the familiar faces appearing together, in danger of death, should make that all add up. supernatural had an episode like this in season 8 where crowley was killing all the people the winchesters had saved. i rolled my eyes over that one too, because it was a lazy retread. 

i knew elektra was dead the MOMENT matt committed to being with her. and it honestly just felt false, as a character moment. has matt stopped caring that elektra kills people? has matt stopped caring about new york? his ties to new york define his character. now he's claiming he can reject them for her. where did we see a moment with matt where it was clear that he enjoys this, fighting alongside elektra, that it makes him feel more alive than anything? we never did.  it's a contrived emotional moment that's meant to manipulate us into caring extra when she dies. 

here, for some reason, nobu is once again good enough to fight elektra and matt by himself and nearly kill matt, after previously having gotten the crap kicked out of him by matt ALONE. and when he fights elektra and matt together, he isn't even using his weapon, so that explanation's out. how can i take this shit seriously? it's so inconsistent. "i know now what it feels to be good" - someone wrote that line in 2016 (well, probably 2015) and didn't think it was bathos, or embarrassingly cheesy. 

seeing frank in his outfit didn't even do anything for me. it was just pandering. karen's valediction of the heroism of the common man sure didn't do anything for me, that sounded like some garbage i'd read on upworthy. shoulda had a postscript with ellison emailing her "this sucks, rewrite everything". this season is gonna make the top 10 biggest disappointments of the year. man, it was so inferior to s1 that it feels like the entire writing team was replaced by ringers. the only good thing to come out of that finale was matt coming clean to karen.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2016)

not watching this show was the long con I knew I would win


----------



## Detective (Mar 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I believe she becomes more than that by the end. Thing about this show is the characters grow  more and more each episode, they're intentionally flawed in order to build from there.



Luc,

These kind of posts are what I meant in the other thread.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> Luc,
> 
> These kind of posts are what I meant in the other thread.



you can start out flawed, sure. that wasn't really her problem...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2016)

Ae, don't you hate Karen dude?  Good lord is she aggravating.


----------



## Detective (Mar 21, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> you can start out flawed, sure. that wasn't really her problem...



Hence, what I meant by some people not seeing what was right in front of them.

It's like two different groups of people were seeing two entirely different shows that shared the same name.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> Hence, what I meant by some people not seeing what was right in front of them.
> 
> It's like two different groups of people were seeing two entirely different shows that shared the same name.



oh i wouldn't say that

i understand how they came to their opinions. it's because they have super low standards and they probably didn't register half of what made s1 good in the first place


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2016)

The world would be a boring place if everyone was like Luc. Thinking there's only one way to find enjoyment in something and it's the way he sees it.

There would really be nothing to discuss.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> The world would be a boring place if everyone was like Luc. Thinking there's only one way to find enjoyment in something and it's the way he sees it.
> 
> There would really be nothing to discuss.



vive la difference

Also we're not designed to be without emotions or robotic in our responses

Opinion as is life is a subjective experience

Express it how you wish


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2016)

There are some things that we can all agree on though.  Like how terrible of a character Karen Page is.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Taleran (Mar 21, 2016)

Parallax said:


> not watching this show was the long con I knew I would win



I already got all these stories only better told.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2016)

I still can't believe that Stunna wouldn't read Daredevil when I recommended it to him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm moving Mad Max Fury Road to my number 2 position on my top 10 best movies ever. it's rewatch value is way too high and never disappoints each time. I hope more movies like this take away views from cape flicks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2016)

What was the movie that involved a little girl pretending to be white, but then her black mother came to the school embarrassing her? I'm so close to remembering the title but I just can't grasp it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I'm moving Mad Max Fury Road to my number 2 position on my top 10 best movies ever. it's rewatch value is way too high and never disappoints each time. I hope more movies like this take away views from cape flicks.


Was it gesy that complained that there was too much action in Fury Road?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2016)

>Too much action
>Gesy complained

Rukia pweeeeeze


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 21, 2016)

*Ip Man 3*- Yikes, this seemed to be trying way too hard to be Ip Man 1. Unsubtley wanted to re-create the greatness of the 10-men fight scene from Ip Man 1 .

Mike Tyson fight and Muay Thai fights were great, but the others were decent, but luckily the story is pretty good.

*My rating: 7.3/10*



~Gesy~ said:


> What was the movie that involved a little girl pretending to be white, but then her black mother came to the school embarrassing her? I'm so close to remembering the title but I just can't grasp it.



Sounds like Black and White.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2016)

It's an older film than Black and White, but thanks I forgot to watch that one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Was it gesy that complained that there was too much action in Fury Road?



Mediocre Gesy Mediocre


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2016)

Do better **


----------



## Slice (Mar 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I still can't believe that Stunna wouldn't read Daredevil when I recommended it to him.



And he probably still hasn't  

Ill probably watch the first two episodes of DD tonight. But you guys are doing a pretty good job de hyping it


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> here, for some reason, nobu is once again good enough to fight elektra and matt by himself and nearly kill matt, after previously having gotten the crap kicked out of him by matt ALONE. and when he fights elektra and matt together, he isn't even using his weapon, so that explanation's out. how can i take this shit seriously? it's so inconsistent. "i know now what it feels to be good" - someone wrote that line in 2016 (well, probably 2015) and didn't think it was bathos, or embarrassingly cheesy.


Hand resurrection leveling him up?  If you mean Matt beating him in s1.  


In any case, I feel ya, but I dunno, I think I liked s2 more than s1.  It's close.  A lot of what bothere you about s2 just 'clicked' for me in ways I cant put my finger on.  Like it took me 3 weeks to slowly get through s1, but only 2 days to watch season 2.  But I can't put my finger on why.

Also I liked Elektra's actress, her enthusiasm got to me at least in those early eps she's in.


----------



## Nekochako (Mar 22, 2016)

Watched the Spider-Man movies and Paddington in the last few weeks. 

The Amazing Spider Man: 7/10
The Amazing Spider Man: 7.5/10

Not amazing movies but they are still enjoyable with several good moments.

Spider-Man: 8.5/10
Spider-Man 2: 9/10

Both great movies but Spider-Man 2 is better for having more stand-out moments and having a better villain/final fight.

Spider Man 3: Somewhere between a 7.5/10 and a 8/10

Not the same quality as the previous two Spider-Man movies but i still like it. Several cool moments with some great ones.

Paddington: 8.5/10

Great family film. Great story and very solid characters and it´s throughly enjoyable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2016)

*Daredevil (Season 2)* - The action is great, the choreography itself is better than season one, but I felt the camera work was better before. Especially when capturing the angles of the fights. Storyline is kinda all over the place, they planted more seeds into the series/Defenders-verse but barely culminated anything. It felt like more of a set up season than the first one, which at least saw the big baddie get his time after an amazing build up for that said baddie. Karen and Foggy do much less in this one, which can either be a good or bad thing depending on where you stand on their characters. The season has an obvious motif that delivers it well, but goes around explicitly spiting it instead of showing it through their characters. The MVPs are made obvious from the get go, and continue delivering solid performances till the very end. It feels more like a grand stage for individualistic highlights than a solid collaboration of the characters from season one(which isn't actually the case in the first 3-4 episodes). Basically put, if you enjoy the big 3 in the season you'll enjoy the show. 

*Rating - 3/5*


*Spoiler*: _spoilers!!_ 





-Seemed like a missed opportunity not to have an Elektra and Punisher interaction. The two are obviously part of idea they're trying to get across to the viewer. Yet nothing. 

-If Nobu was supposed to be the final fight. Couldn't they have at least give him a better build? Or even a better entrance coming back?  

-Fisk (unsurprisingly) still feels like the legit real problem, even behind bars. 

-So they finally do the "Matt reveals he's Daredevil to Karen" thing, but spend no time exploring her reaction. Something we wont get until season 3 which God knows when will happen. Also, it's not as an interesting co-cliffhanger.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> What was the movie that involved a little girl pretending to be white, but then her black mother came to the school embarrassing her? I'm so close to remembering the title but I just can't grasp it.



What?The movie is called Imitation of Life?

Thanks guys, you're always so helpful.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2016)

I figured that out with a simple Google search. Figured you'd realize that soon enough tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2016)

Laziness OP

That's where you come in


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 22, 2016)

Eh Gesy don't you use any movie apps?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2016)

Google > movie apps 

Google has taught me more about life than my parents.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2016)

> Google has taught me more about life than my parents.


Siri, google 'what is life?' for me


----------



## Slice (Mar 22, 2016)

First three episodes of DD season two were pretty good.
I like how frank is portrayed so far.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Google > movie apps
> 
> Google has taught me more about life than my parents.



What life?


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 22, 2016)

@slice - I also like it, they did well.

Thomas Jane's Punisher is the best so far though. I fucking love that movie, and Thomas Jane as Punisher. Gun rewatch it again soon most likely.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2016)

Yasha said:


> What life?



You're barely ever here

Don't waste your post zinging me, yash


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2016)

oshit Yasha sighting


----------



## Didi (Mar 22, 2016)

I can't place my finger on if your avatar is Carey Mulligan or someone that oddly looks like her but not quite


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2016)

it's Mulligan


----------



## Didi (Mar 22, 2016)

I love her, one of my favourite young/upcoming actresses

but idk if Suffragette is worth seeing just for that, reviews didn't sound that good


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're barely ever here
> 
> Don't waste your post zinging me, yash



You sound rustled breh 

Yasha hit the mark


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2016)

Rotten Tomatoes doesn't seem very fond of BvSoJ. They also disliked my Big Fat Greek Wedding 2 and speaking of which, has anyone seen any trailers attached to the movie? I wasn't in love with the first one, but it was a pretty big deal when it was released. I'm surprised that they waited so long for a sequel (back after people stopped caring) and then just brushed it under the rug.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2016)

Trump is going to get rid of the Greeks too, right?  I don't really know any Greek families; but based on the trailer for that movie, they seem pretty insufferable.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 22, 2016)

Rukia's tru racism comes out 

Reign it in dude


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2016)

Didi said:


> I love her, one of my favourite young/upcoming actresses


that's the wife, bruh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> that's the wife, bruh





Reign in your thirst breh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 22, 2016)

That ava is like 

Can't take your word seriously homie


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2016)

what are you talking about

you pro-Trump?

consider me disappointed, speedy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2016)

Trump is going to win easily if these attacks continue.  ISIS should wait for Hillary to get into office before their next attack.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2016)

so disappointed


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia's tru racism comes out
> 
> Reign it in dude


No regrets.  My post was actually pretty clever.  I found a unique way to take a shot at what looks to be a desperate cash grab.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 22, 2016)

No-one should care about American politics brehs


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> No regrets.  My post was actually pretty clever.  I found a unique way to take a shot at what looks to be a desperate cash grab.



Let's be glad it''ll never be as bad as teen apocalypse crap like Divergent and the accompanying movies


----------



## Karasu (Mar 22, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I'm moving Mad Max Fury Road to my number 2 position on my top 10 best movies ever. it's rewatch value is way too high and never disappoints each time. I hope more movies like this take away views from cape flicks.




 what movie has the number 1 position?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 22, 2016)

DCU fans crying all over IMDb right now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2016)

X-Men fans are relieved.  They might not have the crappiest super hero movie this summer after all.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2016)

Ae said:


> Who is? The mullato you had an avatar of?




anyway, in what universe does Cary Mulligan look mulatto?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2016)

Who's chris


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2016)

*Venture Bros Season 6*

Probably my second favorite season.  Even with the brilliance of Rick and Morty, this is still my favorite Adult Swim series.


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> that's the wife, bruh



????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2016)

what's with the confusion


----------



## Didi (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't get what you mean by that comment

what the fuck are you talking about


you had an avatar of carey mulligan
I say she's one of my fav young actresses

and suddenly you go 'thats the wife'
whose wife
what
where
huh


----------



## Slice (Mar 23, 2016)

That whoever made a bad comment about her should back down because Stunna called dibs on that girl.


At least thats how i read it.
No idea why he quoted you though.


----------



## Slice (Mar 23, 2016)

I quite liked that the first four Daredevil S2 episodes work as a mini arc. The season could have just as well ended right there - or went on break.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 23, 2016)

stunna forgot not everyone can decipher that black talk


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2016)

smh

I meant that I'm attracted to Mulligan to the extent that I would put a ring on it if given the chance

this is why I hate white people


----------



## Slice (Mar 23, 2016)

Then… why don't say it in a way that people will understand.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2016)

I assumed you guys would be more savvy


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2016)

Didi said:


> I don't get what you mean by that comment
> 
> what the fuck are you talking about
> 
> ...





Slice said:


> Then… why don't say it in a way that people will understand.



Ayyyyyyy

White people OP


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 23, 2016)

The Nice Guys looks soo fucking good


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2016)

[youtube]_NQAwqjFxkQ[/youtube]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 23, 2016)

Eh I thought Oreos like you Stunna can make white people understand tho


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2016)

then I guess the only conclusion is that I'm not an oreo


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2016)

I always imagined Stunna as a Peanut Butter Oreo.


----------



## Grape (Mar 23, 2016)

I always imagined Stunna as a burnt Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man.

Wearing bad cosplay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2016)

Bridge of Spies: B

It was a well made movie, with strong performances, striking cinematography and a foreboding and often claustrophobic atmosphere. I'm always intrigued by 'foreigner in a hostile environment' scenarios, and this exploited that angle well. I liked the dialogue and was always intrigued as to what would happen next. The plot was a lot more complicated than I expected, but it added to the intrigue and I never felt lost. 

The only problems I had were

- Spielberg's sentimentalism, which is part of his style, but it didn't always work here. It made certain scenes a little corny. 
- Oddly, the historical inaccuracies worked against the film, in my opinion. In reality, his (Tom Hanks' character) home was never shot, so his willingness to leave his family so quickly after this made him seem like a bad husband/father. I can't think of his name, but the circumstances surrounding the younger U.S Captive's arrest were changed for pointless reasons. His love interest never plays a major role and it makes him look like an idiot. Having it seem like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Abel was going to be treated badly by his own Government only for nothing to really come of that seemed unnecessary and arguably deflated the emotional impact. In reality, he was regarded as a hero.




It's a good movie, but not great and while I understand that some stories need to be dramatized, I don't think this one did. I do want to see a movie about the Castro negotiations though, lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2016)

Howling VII: New Moon Rising: F-

I apologize for double posting, but I needed to get this off my chest. This is one of those 'worst sequels ever', with all the signs of having no budget: Shot on video, reliance on clips of its predecessors, padding dance routines (!!) and few professional actors. It's a far new low for the franchise, making me respect the weak production values of Howling 2 and 3. And yet...it's weirdly ambitious with the plot, trying to connect the continuities together and cramming in plenty of twists and turns which don't make sense AND IT DOESN'T MAKE ANY FUCKING SENSE! And yet I almost have to respect it for the effort, making me wonder if my quality bar has fallen into oblivion once more...I now feel bad for rating its predecessors so lowly and feel bad for rating this so lowly because there was some effort, which makes this superior to those shitty Puppet Master movies. 

Howling 7 made me question myself...my thoughts on cinema...my life...Here is an interesting tidbit, Clive Turner played an extra in Howling 4, a darkhorse role in Howling 5 and now he's playing the lead, but the twist is his characters were all...the same person...Keep in mind, he was a werewolf in Howling 4, the third (human) victim in Howling 5 and his body was left out in a blizzard where he remained until the very end (see see his body once more during the finale). They say he apparently survived, found civilization even though it was a long drive and he was still in a blizzard and it's claimed that certain events of Howling 4 did not happen, but were some sort of an illusion created by the antagonist...except the heroine from 4 reprises her role and is killed...UGH, I DO NOT UNDERSTAND!!!!!

I'm probably going to have to write a novel of a review for this one...Because that is the only way I can destroy it.


----------



## Didi (Mar 24, 2016)

I may be white as hell but I at least know what a dap is


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh Didi you're Belgian aren't you? 

Hope you're staying safe out there.


----------



## Didi (Mar 24, 2016)

Close, I'm Dutch.

but thanks anyway


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 24, 2016)

Watched SW VII last night and it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Didi (Mar 24, 2016)

Watched it last night as well and it was as I expected, well made (especially sound design and mixing jesus, I think they didn't win the oscar on this? they definitely should have), but really unoriginal and predictable. 

Still had fun, but definitely not great. Just enjoyable.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2016)

I read something on the Daily Mail that I really agree with.  Trump mentioned the migrant crisis in Europe and he is totally right about this one.  Do the right thing Great Britain.

#brexit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2016)

*Batman v Super - Dawn of Justice* - It's almost impossible to rate this as a solo flick. From beginning to finish, it's a whole set up to the DC-verse and to what will happen at a later time. Which makes sense, since all the brought up motives and sub-plots come to an excruciating halt near the end to introduce us to that grande cool final fight we paid to see. It mirrors the movie's placement in the universe's chronology. It was pretty no doubt, but everything before and after is forgettable and even if it wasn't; it wont be memorable for the good things. The movie is too focused on the main characters impacting the world around them and not the other way, which is how the premise of the movie was generated. (i.e. Superman's world impacting Batman's). There are a few cool and visually appealing scenes (some even funny and the right kind of stupid), however I am not sure if they're enough to make up for the glaringly questionable choices made by some of the cast; which results in losing all sense of immersion. The fight continues however, and many will enjoy the movie for some of its intents and purposes. At the end of the day (whether we liked it or hated it), we're suckered in to watch how the rest of that universe will unfold due to that big incident. So they must have done something right, and hopefully it wont be "one time too many" in movies to come. 

*3/5*


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2016)

Martial any good indie films worth watching this Easter?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2016)

Didi said:


> Close, I'm Dutch.
> 
> but thanks anyway



Ah ok silly me 

Ben Hur 2.0 + Risen reviews slashing it 

Remakes are just never right in Hollywood.

Why ever bother brehs?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Martial any good indie films worth watching this Easter?



Why would I know that? Right now, I only know of "Howling: New Moon Rising".


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2016)

*Batman vs. Superman: Dawn of Justice*

sensory overload: the movie began with deceptive quietness. the first scenes are a rehash of batman’s origin story – the mugging in the alley, that scene from batman begins where he falls into the batcave and is surrounded by bats, etc. then more rehashing, bruce runs through metropolis to rescue his people as clark & zod blow shit up. this works to establish his motivations for hunting superman, but it also does something a little dumber: it introduces a character who later catalyses bruce’s attempted murder of superman.

the character is crippled & mad at superman. he graffitis “FALSE GOD” on a statue of supes, making lex notice him and use him to bomb congress at a hearing with supes in it. bruce finds out that guy returned all of waynecorp’s disability support checks, with things like “BRUCE WAYNE = BLIND” and “YOU LET YOUR FAMILY DIE” written on them. he sees that last one just as congress blows up in front of him, and this makes him decide to go after supes. except…why did wallace send those messages as if bruce (who he knows as his rich boss, not as batman) could actually do something about superman? did he know bruce was bats? if so, how?

well, never mind. there’s no point looking at plot holes, given that the “plot” of this movie is little more than a series of excuses for its fight scenes. which are afflicted with constant shaky-cam, endless cuts without rhyme or reason, battlefields draped in smoke and fire so you can barely make out what’s going on (but it sure does look dramatic!), and a masturbatory surfeit of lasers. there’s a car chase scene with the batmobile attacking a truck convoy, without a single establishing shot to show the distance between the cars. the constant spatial delirium of these action scenes makes their special effects bombast pointless. it essentially becomes abstract. someone punches someone else and they WHOOSH out of frame. cut. they smash into a building whose distance from the previous location is unclear. cut. someone else WHOOSHES into frame and gets counter-punched and WHOOSHES out. something explodes. the camera shakes violently in numerous cuts. 

how do i sum up a movie so incoherent? it makes desultory stabs at being about something with the usual method of letting TV pundits debate it in centre-frame. neil degrasse tyson cameos as he talks about how superman is a paradigm shift like the earth revolving around the sun and evolution. there’s a kernel of something interesting in there. another pundit says “on earth, every act is political”. that’s interesting too. but the movie doesn’t expand on it.  it just cuts to the next fight scene, the next brooding conversation. 

the entire movie is so damn dark. and it’s so damn stylized. there’s constant use of slo-mo for no other reason than to make stuff look cool, even in totally inappropriate situations like bruce walking to the graves of his parents. there’s all these abrupt dream sequences  filled with hacky symbolism, like those graves leaking blood before a bat-monster jumps out of them. pa kent on a barren mountain building a monument out of rubble.  at times the stylisation – the unnecessary slo-mo, the over-darkened lighting, the grim palette, the saturated special effects lasers and explosions – became so intense that i thought it might be a coherent and meaningful aesthetic statement. comic books come to life! but then i blinked and realised i was just mesmerised because the rest of my brain had fallen asleep out of boredom. 

predictably, having batman and superman in the same movie meant they both got shortchanged. neither got a chance to have their ethical principles explored in any meaningful detail. neither had any character-defining (or even character-exploring) moments. they just defaulted to two modes. bruce was grimly determined and clark was pained and conflicted. it was almost hilariously monotonous. i’ve seen people praise gadot’s performance, and i don’t know why. she barely had to perform. she didn’t come across as obviously not wonder woman, but that’s because she had about 15 minutes of screentime and 8 minutes of that was an extended fight scene. all she had to do was look enigmatic and then determined. eisenberg gave a performance so cringe-inducing i had to briefly close my eyes at his party speech. aside from that nadir, he was just…okay. different to the usual lex, but not in an interesting way, just in a quirky, twitchy way.

this is a movie that somehow manages to be chock-full of plot points and fights and talking heads making generalised comments about the ethics of power in a democracy, and also be totally empty. it’s the apotheosis of zack snyder’s style-over-substance approach to filmmaking. you’ll come out of it shellshocked, ears ringing and eyes blinking, and realise that you never actually felt a single emotion.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2016)

*Bitter Lake*
A terrifying and bleak portrait of the blurring and interconnected nature of everything and how the best intentions....well you know the rest.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2016)

Batman Vs Superman: C+/B-

It was OK, with little standing out as bad to me, but little standing out as exceptionally good. The action and special effects were fine, but nothing wowed me. As someone above said, it's designed only to set up the Justice League and that's sort of the problem. Batman and Wonder Woman should've had their own movies within this continuity first. If "The Avengers" was made before Captain America, Thor, Hulk, etc, it wouldn't have been a special event. But the DC-verse just wants to skip right to that, so everything feels underdeveloped. Adequate, but underdeveloped. Ben Affleck was surprisingly good and the Batman scenes were actually my favorite and I'm probably the only one who enjoyed Eisenberg as Lex Jr. I'm not familiar with the comics, but this version of Lex seemed a lot more twisted than his previous cinematic incarnations. 

But the love scene between Batman and Superman was HOT!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 26, 2016)

Further proof DC haven't got shit on Marvel


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2016)

Speedy.  Don't forget to do your duty.

#brexit


----------



## Grape (Mar 26, 2016)

*Daredevil Season Two - 10/10*

Somehow, I really feel like this season was a step-up from the first.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 26, 2016)

*Out of Sight*

funny, smart, and romantic without being sappy. i liked how the inset flashbacks were never jarring because they were always directly relevant to what was going on in the present storyline. it's nice to be reminded that movies can be good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2016)

Damn, I didn't realize that there was a stupid international break this week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Batman Vs Superman: C+/B-
> 
> It was OK, with little standing out as bad to me, but little standing out as exceptionally good. The action and special effects were fine, but nothing wowed me. As someone above said, it's designed only to set up the Justice League and that's sort of the problem. Batman and Wonder Woman should've had their own movies within this continuity first. If "The Avengers" was made before Captain America, Thor, Hulk, etc, it wouldn't have been a special event. But the DC-verse just wants to skip right to that, so everything feels underdeveloped. Adequate, but underdeveloped. Ben Affleck was surprisingly good and the Batman scenes were actually my favorite and *I'm probably the only one who enjoyed Eisenberg as Lex Jr. I'm not familiar with the comics, but this version of Lex seemed a lot more twisted than his previous cinematic incarnations.*
> 
> But the love scene between Batman and Superman was HOT!



Lex's theme is probably the most memorable thing for me. Still trying to hunt it down. I can't really rate Jessie perofmace, because I am often biased towards him.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Speedy.  Don't forget to do your duty.
> 
> #brexit



#Couldntgiveamonkeysmate


*Spoiler*: __ 



We're staying in Europe breh, don't worry.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2016)

*Strange Days*

cyber punk thriller written by James Cameron, directed by Kathryn Bigelow, starring Ralph Fiennes and Angela Bassett, and set in an alternate 1999 where the 1992 LA Riots met the worst possible conclusion; I'm surprised I hadn't heard of this before a friend recommended it and loaned me his DVD. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2016)

Bigelow only makes good movies.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 26, 2016)

*Steve Jobs* 

three launches in the life of steve jobs - the first macintosh, the next computer, and the imac. none of the launches are shown in full - hell, only the last one is shown even in part (just the very beginning - it's about what happens just before the launches. the through-lines are steve jobs being an asshole to steve wozniak, steve jobs being an asshole to whoever's currently working for him, and steve jobs being an asshole to (and about) his ex-girlfriend and his daughter. 

i don't know how much of it is fictionalised and i don't really care, because it was compelling and interesting and incredibly articulate - some of sorkin's best work since as far back as the social network is in the script here, which is full of brilliant laugh-out-loud lines, witty (and savage) sparring, and the clash of hugely differing viewpoints about what matters, and what's important, and who's right. great performances all around, kinetic and engaging direction, and an amazing script. really good watch, would recommend.

i liked the ambiguity of the final moments. it resisted the urge to imply jobs was entirely forgiven or that there was a true reconciliation. the movie really lived in ambiguity about the extent to which jobs was a near-sociopathic, narcissistic asshole, and how much there was a human being lurking inside him. and it never entirely redeemed him, i think.


----------



## Didi (Mar 26, 2016)

Ae said:


> *Antichrist*: Women are scary
> 
> This is my third or fourth attempt watching this movie, and it's just as hard to get through. Does anyone here like this movie?



I do

it's not an easy watch though


----------



## Grape (Mar 26, 2016)

I don't really have any high hopes for Luke Cage. I kind of think they made him out to be a punk in Jessica Jones. 

That, and of all super heroes, his ability seems the most unbelievable - a black man that can't be shot? Please.


----------



## Grape (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm fucking pumped about the finale episode of DD season two. Castle makes a great ally!


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2016)

Game of Thrones, Season 5- Episode 1: A-

I thought it was a strong start and it immediately made me excited for the rest of the season. The only part I didn't like was the Loras/Olyvar love scene, because it seemed superfluous (an issue I have with Game of Thones in general; but compare/contrast this to a similar scene involving Dany/Darious, which did serve a purpose), although I'm also not part of the target audience. 

Game of Thrones, Season 5- Episode 2: B/B+

This one had some pacing problems, although it's possible that watching 2 episodes in a row is responsible for the burnout. This was still very good stuff though and I'm currently not sure why this season has had quite the epic backlash...Then again, the Sand Snakes haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2016)

Wait til Sand Sisters, MH.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2016)

Grape said:


> Wait til Sand Sisters, MH.


the youngest one has some sex appeal.


----------



## Grape (Mar 27, 2016)

I hear she's got quite a bad pussy.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2016)

Yeah, I heard that too.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 27, 2016)

**


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2016)

By the way, here is the werewolf transformation from the delightful "Howling 7: New Moon Rising". It is quite glorious 

[youtube]yLeFy5qPm8g[/youtube]

BOX OFFICE: DEADPOOL Continues To Exceed Expectations As It Passes $600 Million Worldwide.

Howling: Reborn- D-

Yay, they drew more inspiration from "Twilight" than they did from any of the Howling movies. To be fair, the leads have more personality and chemistry than Edward and Bella did. Also, in the end credits, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



There's a werewolf apocalypse.




Edit: I just realized...I'm done watching Howling movies...YAY!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2016)

Damn, "The Americans" is underrated.

Fun first season


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2016)

_The Last Temptation of Christ_

while it's true that the movie makes no pretense of being faithful to the Gospels, from a theological stance, I nonetheless find the subject matter wholly objectionable, and contrary to the entire point of the character/person of Jesus. that being said, the ideas and interpretations explored here do find a semblance of artistic value and intrigue, even if they are absurd in execution.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2016)

*The Truman Show*

a genuinely smart movie that gets every bit of cinematic potential out of its high-concept premise. there's hilarity in the ridiculous faux norman rockwell world they've invented to trap truman in, with the overt attempts to make him scared of leaving (the travel agency poster of the lightning hitting the plane, the nuclear plant meltdown), and the way he begins to find glitches, like that sight gag of a falling light labelled sirius for the star. and that's intellectually fascinating too, as are the implications of this reality show and the way its audience is emotionally invested despite knowing he's basically a lab rat.

i love the way the "real" life narrative constructed for the show is interrupted by people breaking the fourth wall or trying to alert truman to the reality of his life - when he was making his run for it, and they cut the transmission, i thought "just add that into the show - put a scrolling footer saying 'TRUMAN HAS ESCAPED - FIND TRUMAN' and get the audience involved in the manhunt". which is pretty twisted, but probably would have worked. 

the performances have to hit a specific point in the line between real and artificial because of their context, and they manage it perfectly. the direction adds to both the comedy and the engagement by mimicking the tv show's surveillance, and the script is smart as hell. it has a well of deeper implications about the reality of life and living vicariously, the urge to escape, the construction of narratives, etc. to think over, too. on top of all that, it's emotionally engaging even with the layers of irony because you have the cheering studio audience satirising your own cheering-on of truman as he escapes the dome. i genuinely cared about him getting out. there's really no way in which it isn't ticking all my boxes. great movie. loved it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2016)

Carrey's best movie after Eternal Sunshine


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2016)

yo what about ace ventura 2 doe


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Nh2iyPmucFk[/YOUTUBE]

A++


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Damn, "The Americans" is underrated.
> 
> Fun first season


i love the Americans.  That show is fantastic.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 27, 2016)

OMG I fucking LOVED ace ventura 2 as a kid. Rewatched that shit endlessly.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2016)

I like when he did the shadow puppets during the poacher presentation.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I like when he did the shadow puppets during the poacher presentation.



Really? Alright then.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2016)

And the rhino giving birth is classic obviously.


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2016)

*Batman vs Superman* - 2/10

Saved from a 1/10 rating by unintentional comedy scenes.


*Spoiler*: _spoilers_ 




*What I liked*
-Ben Affleck as Batman (esp. the first scene with fully-grown Batman)
-Wonder Woman (and her theme)
-The dream sequences
-Vague references to Joker (subtlety?? in this movie? what is this)
-Batman's suit and Wonder Woman's dresses lmao

*What I disliked*
-Everything else
-Jesse Eisenberg as Lex Luthor
-Strange & distracting pacing
-Doomsday 
-Superman's """"death""""
-Basically the entire last third of the movie
-And most of the first 2/3rds tbh

Yep.

I'll admit that I was fully ready to hate this movie going in. The trailers looked ridiculous and the initial reviews weren't encouraging. I'm proud to say that the moments I weren't falling asleep during this movie I was fully riled up. Sipping on a nice cup of nerd rage. Slurp slurp.

Credit is where credit's due, I did enjoy this version of Batman, even though he's a hypocrite for hating "Kal-I kill people and am above the law-el" when he's at least responsible for at least 20 on-screen deaths but we all have to be appropriately gritty now I suppose. The initial introduction to Batman in the sex-trafficing house might be the best Batman intro on film? Certainly one of the only live-action scenes with Batman where he felt genuinely scary. Nasty ass bat friend hanging from the ceiling. I approve.

Batman's dream sequences were so weird and cringey that they became interesting. BatMax Fury Road was cool, I liked the winged demons. Overall probably my favorite scenes in the movie if I'm being honest.

Wonder Woman is also pretty good. Granted she only has like 5 lines. Her choices in dresses were very nice. She also showed up at the end and honestly did better against Doomsday than Supes or Batman. They should've just given her the krypotine stick, she was handling this shit just fine. . I liked her theme a lot, I'm a sucker for war drum-sounding shit and it did get me hyped when she showed up and it was like DUN DUN DUN DUN (then 5 seconds later I was bored again).

Superman is still creepy and weird and has the critical reasoning power of my 13-year old cousin. Moving on.

Every scene with Jesse Eisenburg made me want to kill myself, but that was to be expected. Eisenburg's Lex Luthor is less Luthor and more that kid in 7th grade that was your lab partner who initially seemed just socially awkward but would occasionally say weird things that made you suspect he had a gun at home and was waiting for the perfect time to shoot up the school. He also had an outburst one day in English class where he started angrily crying and knocked all his books off his desk after the teacher told him off for not doing his homework and had to be lead out of the room by the school officer.  

Everyone's favorite Hulk rip-off Doomsday made a cameo. He's a very compelling character, I thought the part where he screamed and then shot lasers out of his eyes was very strong from a character standpoint. I know he was such a hit in the comics, it's no wonder they brought him in for the movie.

Although it's cool guys - Anderson Cooper said that everyone left the area for the night so no one got hurt. The warhead also landed on an island where no one lived so it's cool. Batman and Superman punched each other in an area where no one was as well so it's fine. It's fine.

, I started dosing off. I couldn't help feel like Superman's death would've felt a bit more suspenseful if he wasn't on the cover for the Justice League movie. That's just me tho.

Also sidebar but what was up with that ring Superman ordered for Lois Lane? What kind of cheap-ass cubic zirconia shit were you buying online that they mailed it in a nondescript envelope without any packaging? That shit had no box, it didn't even have fucking packing peanuts protecting it. Lois' fucking finger is going to turn green from whatever stank-ass cheapskate material this shit ring is made out of.

*Fuck you Clark Kent. You fucking cheapskate. *

Also I came up with everyone's _real_ superpower while watching this:
Wonder woman: Ability keep her boobs in a strapless top while being punched (might just be super tape tho)
Batman: Ability to change costumes in .5 seconds while flying in a plane on his way to save a Martha
Alfred: Ability to be incredibly distracting 
Superman: _In_ability to think or plan 
Lois Lane: Ability to transport herself to every scene critical to the film (carried over from MoS, she's been perfecting this ability)
Lex Luthor: Ability to instill both pity and disgust in all who speak to him
Doomsday: Ability to jump around nakey without anyone seeing his dingle-dangle


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2016)

*Batman v. Superman*
This film shows us the folly of our seeming collective drive to want everything to piece together and be part of some larger greater whole. A baroque, loud, emotional, larger than life mess is brought low and constrained by the need for the next movie to exist and for everyone to get along for the follow up. We aren't allowed to see what this movie could have been or should have been, there are flashes, and glimpses but the future of WB Superhero films hangs on this so the corporate pressures become the looming and ever present noose around this movie.

I did enjoy watching it largely, and it laps anything Marvel has put out in terms of being a goddamn movie but it still misses the mark. Also Snyder keeps his ability to reference and not pay off those references to any meaningful degree to a maximum.

The other large problem is it can't compete with the apocalypses of the medium it is drawing from or the clashes of these heroes, It wants to be Olympus.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2016)

Jena brings up a good point: Wonder Woman's theme was the only track from the OST that I really liked. 

[YOUTUBE]S176AKQhcCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2016)

That's an amusing review Jena.  You tend to be pretty tough with your reviews, but 2/10 is as bad as I have ever seen from you.

I like the admission that you were ready to hate the movie going in.  I often feel that way about blockbusters myself.  And momentum is a hell of a thing.  And the momentum for BvS has been incredibly negative.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2016)

That Backless dress WW was wearing


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2016)

wonder woman's song turning up in the middle of that scene was really weird, jarring, and  turned the whole thing into even more of an adolescent superfight wankathon than it was before. i laughed when it turned up


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 27, 2016)

*Jurassic Park*

decent movie, overall. nothing actively bad about the script, well-structured, a lot of pulse-pounding moments with variation in the action setups that i appreciated (everything from dinosaurs to cars to fences was a hazard). but somehow it didn't leave me more than vaguely appreciative of the blockbuster craft on display. of course, i'm watching it 23 years after it was recognised as groundbreaking - and the special effects do hold up - but i don't think i'd class it as better than pretty good.

side-note: john hammond really is a howling cunt. it seemed like his well-meaning scottish grandpa persona meant nobody called him out on his shit. things like the fact that he seemed less worried and dismayed about the loss of actual human lives (including those of his own grandchildren) than about the failure of his theme park. that blithe reassurance he gives to laura dern that they'll be fine because a dinosaur expert can guide them through, like sam neill being a dinosaur expert means he can actually fight dinosaurs  

i was rooting for him to get eaten from midway onwards, and my hatred got real intense once that big choice came up: the one where they had to choose between shutting the park down or denying the animals that one amino acid they need to not die. he went "people are dying! shut it down!". it's important to remember that shutting down the park system caused the escape of the raptors and had several pre-established hazards, while the option of denying the dinos the amino acids would kill them, and nothing else. a financial loss. that wily, sociopathic fucker co-opted the "people are dying" argument to press for the option that cost him less money but MADE PEOPLE DIE - like samuel l jackson and that hunter of his. jesus, what a piece of shit


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2016)

In the original Jurassic Park book, John Hammond is much more openly an asshole, blaming everything on everyone else, including his grandchildren and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He gets eaten by compies.


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm with you, Bae. Jena's score is childish, deceitful and unwarranted. 



BvS just too good for DC haters like Jena


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2016)

Ace Ventura 2: When Nature Calls, is in fact a classic. 

Easily better than the first, though the faux tranny was hot.

Carrey in his prime. Back before he had to resort to tripe dramas about memory wipes, etc.

Christ, _that_ movie is so overrated here it's not even funny


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 28, 2016)

*Confessions*: My feelings are FUBAR .

*My rating: 9/10*


----------



## Didi (Mar 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Carrey's best movie after Eternal Sunshine





Lucaniel said:


> yo what about ace ventura 2 doe



y'all forgetting about Man on the Moon though


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 28, 2016)

Eh the Cable Guy is right up there as well


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 28, 2016)

Truman Show?


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2016)

Ae said:


> I hate it when people overreact and give movies an extremely low score.



I feel like this is at least the 90th time I've said that I rate movies based on how much _I_ enjoyed them, not on an arbitrary scale of bad-good.



Grape said:


> I'm with you, Bae. Jena's score is childish, deceitful and unwarranted.
> 
> 
> 
> BvS just too good for DC haters like Jena



Oh Yeah, definitely the biggest DC hater in this thread; that's me. Hating DC all day every day. Big ball of hate. Just a salty hater. Ya got me.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2016)

I knew it


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 28, 2016)

Jena just proved herself to be a shit. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you re-watch any movies you review at a later date and aggregate scores?


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2016)

Jena said:


> I feel like this is at least the 90th time I've said that I rate movies based on how much _I_ enjoyed them, not on an arbitrary scale of bad-good.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah, definitely the biggest DC hater in this thread; that's me. Hating DC all day every day. Big ball of hate. Just a salty hater. Ya got me.


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2016)

I only like movies where a dog has to fight crime, that's why I rated BvS so low. 6 hours long and there wasn't even a scene where an overweight cop sits on a chair and makes a farting noise? Fuck out of here with this shit. This is why DC is failing: the people want Krypto and Gorilla Grod. 



Speedy Jag. said:


> Jena just proved herself to be a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't aggregated scores, but I've definitely given movies different ratings after re-watching them. I find the 10 star scale too broad for me so that's why I go with the even broader "muh feelings" index (but I do run into that issue...how do you rate something like Kung Pow using the same criteria as Room? Is it fair to give a movie a shit rating because it fails on a technical level but works on an emotional one? Different genres have different standards, wouldn't it be nonsensical to hold a sci-fi action movie to the same standards as a historical drama? Too much thought for one day. I'm stupid, I prefer stupid ratings.)


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2016)

Crucial question time.

Do you give movies harsher ratings while on your monthly, Jena?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2016)

Grape is going in for no reason


----------



## Grape (Mar 28, 2016)

Just can't respect that atrocious review, Gesy. BvS, while I have yet to see it, _will_ be the must-see-movie of the year. 

It's just too good not to be.


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2016)

Grape said:


> Crucial question time.
> 
> Do you give movies harsher ratings while on your monthly, Jena?



I don't, but the blood does attract bears. Which is why you're here, I'm assuming.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2016)

Now this is witty banter!

You two should write Clark's/Bruce's lines next time they measure dicks


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 28, 2016)

every once in a while i pop into this thread for a lil peek...

it never disappoints


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 28, 2016)

You should do it more often, so good


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2016)

*Paths of Glory*

i can't remember the last time i was this sickened by a movie, without that being a bad thing. a brutal indictment of institutional cowardice, hypocrisy, scapegoating, and a lack of respect for life, all disguised by the pretense of patriotism and the appeal to meaningless ideals of soldierhood. perfectly-shot, perfectly-scripted, almost-perfectly-acted (ferol was off-putting as hell). brutally effective. great movie.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 28, 2016)

*Superman Vs. The Elite* - Never read the original comic, _Truth, Justice, and the American Way_, but this movie is what its based off of _and_ Joe Kelly himself write the script for it.

At first, it was quite slow. Then The Elite started doing their "killing is the only way" shtick and the film improved a lot. 

I loved Supes' line too .

*Score: 7.8/10*

Also, earlier today I watched Dawn of Justice. Needles to say, I really needed a good DC film to recover from that. 

It also helped by being a damn good Superman story.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2016)

Animated Superman is always fun.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2016)

*Room*

i actually liked the second half more than the first half, because i've seen the whole bravery in captivity thing before and you can virtually predict the beats (though the way room is turned into a self-sufficient universe for the kid is fascinating), but you never see what happens when they get out. 

it's not as simple as living happily ever after. there's the PTSD, unaccountable depression, the disappointment, the resentment...one of the truest moments in it was "you know what happened to them?" "what?" "nothing. they just lived their lives". that was interesting. larson 100% deserved that oscar, it was a great performance, and a fascinating one. and the movie itself was very good. i'm not sure i'd say great, because at times i started inwardly cringing at the faux-poetic long shots of empty rooms with the child voiceover and the orchestral music - it seemed to be trying to enter itself into the canon. but it was definitely very good. and if i do wind up thinking of it as great, it'll be because it moves past the cliches of the escape-from-prison story and looks at what happens when you get free.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey, do you guys think Midnight Special looks interesting?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2016)

Late night BVS criticism (spoilers, if u dont like it, suck my slimey ass dick)


*Spoiler*: __ 





Pros (and by pros, these are things that just didn't suck)

- The generic big fight at the end with Doomsday was good if you turned your brain off.
- It was funny watching Batman shoot and kill people.
- Alfred had swag.
- The fight scene where Batman is saving Martha Kent was the only great scene in the movie (though I don't get why Superman didn't just save her himself).
- The actual Batman vs Superman fight was rather faithful to how their fights typically go in the comics.
- They didn't have Batman do some jumping flying kick to Doomsday (something he would do in the comics or in the animated adaptions), and instead had him look shook at Doomsday vs WW/SM like he should be since he's a normal guy.
- Ben Affleck wasn't bad as Batman (like I said when people whined about them casting Affleck, the movie had way bigger obstacles to overcome than that).
- The movie did have some ambitious themes in regards to having a disgruntled Batman who was past his prime (his mental and emotional prime as opposed to his physical prime, though he was obviously of an advanced age). Batman killing & branding people and not trusting Superman did make some sense, as he had lost hope for humanity after 20 years of fighting and seeing some raw shit, but these themes were not explored as well as they should have been. 


Cons

- The editing is truly, truly, awful. I mean the first like 20 scenes do not compliment each other at all, they're just clips that could be in any order more or less. It was cut like it was a Game of Throne episode, where every scene went to some new character in some new location, the movie was not very coherent (it also made there seem like there was no protagonist, the story is about Batman but it's hard to tell by the way the film is presented).

- Superman was the epitome of monotone. The acting, dialogue, lighting, plot - everything about Superman was just *boring*. He's literally just there to job to Batman and it's sad, because originally this was supposed to be Man of Steel 2.

- Lois Lane scenes were soooooooooo boring, like no one cares about your stupid investigation. Lois has been awful in both Snyder movies in general, Goyer got no clue what to do with her. She was doomed to fail in this movie since she exist as a compliment to Superman, and Superman is a 3rd stringer in this movie.

- Lex Luthor's plot made no sense. (I don't get his motive or goal, what does he gain from doing any of the retarded shit he's doing?)

- Lex Luthor's dialogue made no sense. (How many analogies does this guy have? After a while I really didn't get what he was saying)

- WW and her Justice League pals were a waste of time and did not compliment the movie at all. Shameless in house advertising that doesn't advance the plot. WW appeared in so many disjointed scenes that her accumulated screen time probably added up to 20 minutes. That's 20 minutes that could have been used to develop Superman's character (lord knows he needed it), or better yet, they could have cut the film by 20 mins so everyone could go home earlier.

- The Batman dream sequences were sloppy. The Flash or the existence of time travel isn't even established in the movie, so unless you're a comic fan you probably think Batman is just some seer. Again, this is just a shameless plug to Justice League.

- The scene where Batman fights Superman's gun goons in the dream was poorly choreographed. These armed men surrounded Batman and tried attacking him with guns like they were nightsticks. 

- The lighting and coloring in the movie was really boring and droopy(I've always hated the visuals based on the trailers and in MoS). The movie tried so hard to be serious it just ended up making everything monotone. I mean to put things in perspective, there were only two proper jokes in the entire film (both of which were really corny and forced), yes, I counted (though if you include Alfred's dialogues as humor then it is more).

- Why did they show Doomsday in the trailer? It didn't help the movie sell more, and Doomsday would have been a nice surprise for people. Also this is a pet peeve, but teasing that Superman was alive at the end was rather pointless, we already know he's coming back, can we at least end the movie on a note where we can  _pretend_ something significant happened?

- There needed to be at least one other movie before this to explain some of the shit that's going on. Either a WW movie, Batman movie or Superman movie should have at least come out before this, because they rush through so many sub plots and shit in this film.

It's a pretty bad movie, not sure if it's as bad as Man of Steel (certainly more messy, convoluted and probably had lower parts) - but it's more ambitious and had more quality action scenes. The real tragedy is that Snyder and Goyer are booked to do Justice League Part 1 and 2, so the DC Universe is pretty much finished before it started. To be fair, there are a lot of superhero movies that are worse than BvS, including some made by Marvel Studios, but this movie kinda trashes the two biggest guns in the genre, so the backlash is real.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2016)

*10 Cloverfield Lane* - 9.5/10

Winstead game strong


----------



## Grape (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Star Wars sucks.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2016)

Grape said:


> Hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Star Wars sucks.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2016)

Helena


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2016)

Allison


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2016)

Cosima and Rachel are where it's at anyway


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2016)

Rachel is solidly #2 but Allison da besto


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2016)

How is Rachel the generic choice? That would be Sarah or Allison.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2016)

ofc massacoon would think the one that's been called a mulatto is the worst one


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2016)

The generic choice is Beth, duh


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2016)

Ae said:


> And I don't think Allison is anyone first choice.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2016)

no, I'm into Rachel because she's the powerful businesswoman sadist


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2016)

.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 29, 2016)

**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2016)

>Stunna being attracted to strong independent women

What year is this?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2016)

Crabs in a bucket man


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2016)

ayo Rukia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2016)

How was Tomorrowland?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2016)

Spotlight: A-/A

Not entirely sure if I agree with the 'Best Picture' Oscar, but this was a very good movie that kept me invested. I liked how the journalists became more emotionally invested in what was going on. While Mark Ruffalo was doing fine, I was wondering why he earned a nomination until his big freakout scene, which was perfect. My only complaint is that it was hard keeping track of who was who and you should be aware that this is not for everyone. It's very talky, but as long as the character interactions can keep me engaged, I have no problem with these kinds of films. I also liked how there was no family drama, romance, etc to bog down the pacing.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> How was Tomorrowland?


Eh, I'd probably give it a 5/10; I know some others wouldn't be as kind.

It's a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 29, 2016)

It's average asf, maybe even a little below average


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Stunna being attracted to strong independent women
> 
> What year is this?



If she was still alive Stunna will be all in 70s - 80s Margaret Thatcher's grille.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2016)

Speedy, you going to check out the sequel to Dazed and Confused this weekend?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2016)

Stunna said:


> ayo Rukia


Day One Stunna.


----------



## Jena (Mar 29, 2016)

I was scrolling and at first I thought this was a pic of Dick jerking off a robot

i'm disappointed that it isn't


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2016)

Death of superman lives what happened? 9/10 Good documentary it would have been weirdly Intresting to see this movie made. Burton and Nicolas cage.

The gift 7/10
Danish girl 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2016)

I wish they had made Death of Superman.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 29, 2016)

Ae said:


> *Orphan Black, Season 2*:
> 
> That drop in quality



I loved season 1 of Orphan Black. Season 2, however, I quit the show.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 29, 2016)

Jena said:


> I was scrolling and at first I thought this was a pic of Dick jerking off a robot
> 
> i'm disappointed that it isn't


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I loved season 1 of Orphan Black. Season 2, however, I quit the show.


Me too.

And sorry Grape.  I will probably quit Game of Thrones too.  I hated last season.


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Spotlight: A-/A
> 
> Not entirely sure if I agree with the 'Best Picture' Oscar, but this was a very good movie that kept me invested. I liked how the journalists became more emotionally invested in what was going on. While Mark Ruffalo was doing fine, I was wondering why he earned a nomination until his big freakout scene, which was perfect. My only complaint is that it was hard keeping track of who was who and you should be aware that this is not for everyone. It's very talky, but as long as the character interactions can keep me engaged, I have no problem with these kinds of films. I also liked how there was no family drama, romance, etc to bog down the pacing.




I agree with this except the A'ish rating. B/B+.


Rukia said:


> Me too.
> 
> And sorry Grape.  I will probably quit Game of Thrones too.  I hated last season.



I'm out too man. The hype is dead. They've basically already spoiled the fuck out of everything this season.

Last season, I really can't remember my feelings on. I forget what all happened.


----------



## Grape (Mar 30, 2016)

Ae said:


> Helena is my new crush


----------



## Slice (Mar 30, 2016)

Batman vs Superman 

The first half manages to actually be worse than the first half of Man of Steel.
Second half is almost good - but it's 80% action which distracts from the faults 
I enjoyed most Bruce Wayne scenes and all Batman scenes. I was sad during most Superman scenes because he still comes around as too much of a douche. 

Doomsday wasn't done very well and clearly isn't the highlight the producers expect it to be. The best parts for me was the scene of Bruce taking on Lex' men near the end. 

Also I really had to laugh at the aquaman cameo with Momoa looking like he was struggling to keep his breath. 

Overall put this is not a good movie. The only saving grace are the titular fight between the protagonists and the batman stand alone scene.
What really makes it suffer though are all the trademark Snyder things like the muted color palette, unnecessary slow motion use and too many useless cuts during action scenes

2/5


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2016)

I have a condo in Idaho now.  It's in a fun little lake town.  Boats in the summer, skiing in the winter, beer all year round.  Pretty happy with my purchase.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2016)

Rock the Kasbah: C-

It's not the disaster I thought it would be (ignoring it's dismal box office intake), but it's kind of aimless and unnecessary. If you took every individual scene in this movie and looked at it on its own, you would think it's fine: Solid cinematography, acting, some funny moments and deep moments alike. But when you place these scenes together to create a film, it's just too lightweight to enjoy as anything. It's not really a comedy or a drama. It's just...there...


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2016)

The Ridiculous 6: F

Ugh...I caved in and watched another one of Adam Sandler's turds. For the first 25-30 minutes, there is barely any comedy and when the "laughs" start to happen, they're more annoying than amusing. A LOT more annoying.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 1, 2016)

Martial, why you keep watching the wrong stuff man


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Martial, why you keep watching the wrong stuff man



Cause deep down, I'm a masochist. Next week I plan on watching...Dersu Urzula, I think it's called? It's a Kurosawa movie so my expectations are pretty high.


----------



## Krory (Apr 1, 2016)

The Forest - 2/10

Ahahahahaha. Holy shit.


The Visit - 7/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2016)

Batman 1989

C+

The Americans season 1

A-

Star Wars Force Awakens (rewatch)

B-


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 1, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Cause deep down, I'm a masochist. Next week I plan on watching...Dersu Urzula, I think it's called? It's a Kurosawa movie so my expectations are pretty high.



How the fuck do I not know about that movie


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 1, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Rock the Kasbah: C-
> 
> It's not the disaster I thought it would be (ignoring it's dismal box office intake), but it's kind of aimless and unnecessary. If you took every individual scene in this movie and looked at it on its own, you would think it's fine: Solid cinematography, acting, some funny moments and deep moments alike. But when you place these scenes together to create a film, it's just too lightweight to enjoy as anything. It's not really a comedy or a drama. It's just...there...



Eh for a second I thought this movie was Clash related


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2016)

Rush Hour TV Pilot

WTF did I just watch?

Seriously, I feel violated and so angry right now

People get paid serious $$$ to produce shit like this!?

WTF


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 1, 2016)

D, I can't fucking believe you fell for that shit


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> D, I can't fucking believe you fell for that shit



I knew it was gonna be bad, dude. That trailer was horrible. But the level of how bad it was, was ridiculous. There is such a thing as making a bad product, and not entirely realizing it. But it's another level of scumbaggery to have known how utteryly unnecessary your product is, and still gotten paid a lot of money to produce it.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't know what to say. I always avoid that kinda stuff. The number of bad shows is continuously increasing, gotta be careful.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2016)

I had to take the bullet for you guys. You're my fam.

> 2016
> Martial, Rukia and Detective still taking one for the team


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I don't know what to say. I always avoid that kinda stuff. The number of bad shows is continuously increasing, gotta be careful.



The 2015/2016 TV lineup is probably the worst one we've had in years. Almost every one of the new line up shows was cancelled. 

So bad


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2016)

>watching bad things intentionally

for what purpose


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2016)

It's a sickness, Para


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm furious with Detective for wasting his time with that show!


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm sorry Rukia

I don't know what I was thinking

It was a low moment for me


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> How the fuck do I not know about that movie



Cause you need a spanking. I also plan on watching "Diablo", a western starring Clint Eastwoods' son. Might as well coast of your old mans legacy.



> Detective said:
> 
> 
> > Rush Hour TV Pilot
> ...



I didn't even realize they were making this, so checked out the trailer and it looks like it's borrowing way too much from the movies. Not necessarily 'word-for-word', but the gags are mostly the same. I kind of feel bad for Jon Foo, as I thought he showed promise in "Tekken", but he keeps getting cast in shitty roles. I will admit that I laughed at the -"Note the booty"/"The booty is noted"- exchange.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm surprised to be saying this.  But it seems like the Baywatch movie is a must watch.  You have a suddenly likable Zack Efron.  An always likable Dwayne Johnson.  Alexandria Daddario.  Kelly Rohrbach (I have never heard of her.  But she looks fucking fantastic.)  And you have Priyanka Chopra as the villain!  There are just so many interesting ingredients in this stew.  I'm definitely in.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2016)

stop shitposting masterrace


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2016)

I stayed in the same hotel as Zach Efron during the Toronto Film Festival one year!  True story.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2016)

yeah, foh Para


----------



## Grape (Apr 2, 2016)

Parallax said:


> >watching bad things intentionally
> 
> for what purpose





Detective said:


> It's a sickness, Para




I'm pretty much convinced that Rukia somehow trolled Detective into watching shit movies and TV shows while he says he's doing the same.

But he's not.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 2, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Cause you need a spanking. I also plan on watching "Diablo", a western starring Clint Eastwoods' son. Might as well coast of your old mans legacy.



He's already started acting? Heard he's insanely hot. Not even gonna look him up


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2016)

Stunna, we have been waiting years for this dude:

[YOUTUBE]pOhJq1Zh5Zo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> He's already started acting? Heard he's insanely hot. Not even gonna look him up



Yeah, Scott Eastwood has actually been acting for a few years. I first saw him in "Texas Chainsaw 3D" and was creeped out by how much he looked like his Dad. Last year he did some chick flick that got a lot of publicity ("Longest Ride", I think?) and "Diablo" is his first attempt to actually exploit his namesake. 

He's also in "Suicide Squad", although I'm not sure how big his role will be. You only really see him when Harley Quinn is joking about killing everyone and escaping.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 2, 2016)

Wow. Seems like he's already gotten the hang of it, interesting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Stunna, we have been waiting years for this dude:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pOhJq1Zh5Zo[/YOUTUBE]



Hope she made it out 

Favorite character


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2016)

Gesy, are you going to watch John Wick 2?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2016)

How can you seriously ask me that?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 2, 2016)

Are they ever going to kil Asoka off?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2016)

I hope not

I will find the writers myself and demand they change it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 2, 2016)

How many subsidiary stuff does the Star Wars franchise even have?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2016)

I read that Ahsoka is Rey's mother.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2016)

Rukia pls


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm in a tough spot right now.  I can go to BvS in 10 minutes.  Or go to Midnight Special in 75 minutes.  I can waste time at a popular bar until Midnight Special starts, but it isn't even 10 AM yet!  What on earth do I do?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh and I don't care for Star Trek.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2016)

Star Trek 3 looks awful.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2016)

The Night Manager on AMC looks great guys.  And I hear that Starz nailed it with the Girlfriend Experience.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2016)

Midnight Special:  A-

Loses some momentum in the third act.  But still, this is compelling science fiction!


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh man, Batfleck is wrecking shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2016)

Game of Thrones, Season 5- Episodes 3 and 4: B+

I thought both were very good, with little that bored me and a lot that really interested me. I liked how the High Sparrow was introduced and their rampage was surprisingly terrifying and the Sons of the Harpy were pretty creepy too. A lot of people hated 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Selmy's death, but...this is Game of Thrones...The problem I have is that Dany is running out of interesting people to interact with.




The Sand Snakes were introduced and I thought their appearances were oddly cartoonish. But I don't know if that's merely my mind setting itself up for the hate that everyone had for this subplot.


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2016)

Sand Sisters have some great fight choreography, MH. You'll be pleased.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 3, 2016)

This thread has gotten to a point where I can't tell if that is trolling or not.


----------



## Slice (Apr 3, 2016)

Grape said:


> Oh man, Batfleck is wrecking shit.



Batfleck is the best thing about the movie


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2016)

Batfleck was amazing.

Other than that dumb ass voice, and Affleck's dumb ass face.

He looked retarded in the mask. Down syndrome batman.


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2016)

Murderous friend.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 3, 2016)

Grape said:


> Batfleck was amazing.
> 
> Other than that dumb ass voice, and Affleck's dumb ass face.
> 
> He looked retarded in the mask. Down syndrome batman.



u didnt say a single nice thing about him in this post other than he was amazing.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 3, 2016)

Retards are amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2016)

Is it too late to recast Batman?  I know it seems like it would be problematic, but he is going to be in the suit most of the time anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2016)

Justice League Throne of Atlantis:

B.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is it too late to recast Batman?  I know it seems like it would be problematic, but he is going to be in the suit most of the time anyway.



WB is all in on this DCCU thing; they either cancel it all now and save themselves millions and embarrassment or we'll be watching a trainwreck in slow mo for the next decade.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 3, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> WB is all in on this DCCU thing; they either cancel it all now and save themselves millions and embarrassment or we'll be watching a trainwreck in slow mo for the next decade.



theyve made millions, so they're not giving up any time soon.


----------



## Krory (Apr 3, 2016)

Extraterrestrial:

7.5/10

Thank you based Vicious Brothers.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2016)

Justice League vs. Teen Titans:  B.

On par with Deadpool.


----------



## Grape (Apr 4, 2016)

Violent by Design said:


> u didnt say a single nice thing about him in this post other than he was amazing.




Well, okay. He was amazing in the sense that he just went out and fucked shit up. Old Batman/Bruce is unhinged, and it's fun to see. 

Ben Affleck's face just looks dumb in the mask. It could be the mask itself.





but yeah.

I was also laughing at his Bush's post911-iraq-entry with his whole preemptive strike bullshit.

But at the same time, Affleck pulls off Bruce Wayne pretty well.

Also Zack Snyder kills it with comic book fight scenes and his take on Batman's fighting style is dope.


The movie overall is a joke. Seriously shitty editing, script, everything. But Batman wrecking shit was great.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2016)

So is DC playing games once again?  Justice League vs Teen Titans ended with Damian showing some growth.  He seems like he could be a better person moving forward.  (But I feel like 3-4 movies have already ended that way.  And he always shows up worse than ever.)


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeah, a costume redesign that better complements his jaw should be in the cards.  

Also maybe give him more Bruce Wayne scenes?  He was better in his scenes where he wasn't in costume weirdly enough.  Maybe it's the eyes



> So is DC playing games once again? Justice League vs Teen Titans ended with Damian showing some growth. He seems like he could be a better person moving forward. (But I feel like 3-4 movies have already ended that way. And he always shows up worse than ever.)


Well, he's like 10 so it's going to be a long process


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2016)

A Night to Remember (1958): N/A

I didn't rate this because I only caught the last half (more like 25-30 minutes), but holy crap, the sinking of the Titanic looked incredible. The special effects still hold up today. Granted, it has since been proven that the titanic did not go down in one piece, but who cares? The 1997 film also got the actual sinking wrong, but they worked with the information they had and made it exciting in the process.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Apr 5, 2016)

*Stanford Experiment:* 3.5/5

Solid movie. Slightly restrained by following the actual events, as the most interesting characters either drop out early or don't get enough screen-time and the resolution/ending isn't as satisfying, since the antagonists and protagonists revert to sort of "neutral"(which is the point the movie tries to make, but it does slightly undermine the satisfaction of the ending). Truth is often more harrowing than fiction and I really appreciated the lengths they went to to recreate what actually happened.


----------



## Slice (Apr 5, 2016)

Spotlight 4/5

A well made solid acted movie. But i am not really seeing the "best picture" worthiness here.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 5, 2016)

Totally. Mad Max was robbed.


----------



## Slice (Apr 5, 2016)

Mad Max won all categories it deserved IMO.


----------



## Slice (Apr 5, 2016)

I really hope this second career of Keaton sticks for a while longer. He's really surprising me with each new movie.

Also really enjoyed McAdams portrayal of her character. Bonus points obviously for her being mad cute and absolutely adorable whatever she does.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 5, 2016)

Who should have won best picture tho?


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2016)

Room                **


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Justice League vs. Teen Titans:  B.
> 
> On par with Deadpool.



Is this still New 52 material?

I find it odd Starfire is captain now


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]yrK1f4TsQfM[/YOUTUBE]

looks like they took the concept of Wilson the soccer ball a bit further this time.



Speedy Jag. said:


> Is this still New 52 material?
> 
> I find it odd Starfire is captain now



new fiddy too DCAU...which is mostly shit compared to its previous incarnation but golden compared to its live action. In the comics though she's hanging with Arsenal and Redhood in the Outlaws.

they kill a lot of people; underrated title imo


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 5, 2016)

*Daddy's Home*

More or less what I expected. I don't think this was as quotable as Other Guys but had a few really big laughs. Of course with Ferrel being involved it had dumb stuff but it was enjoyable enough.

3/5

*The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 2*

Had some dark moments which I enjoy in movies like this but overall I thought it was meh. Don't really care to do an in-depth review but if I had to rank the series I think I would probably go 3 > 2 > 4 > 1. Maybe swap 4 and 2. 2 is too distant at this point to remember everything. 

3/5


*The Office - Season 1-5*

Haven't finished all of the seasons yet and believe I am nearing the end of season 5. I find the series enjoyable on the whole but it isn't one I would rank all that highly in comparison to many other comedies. What it is missing for me is nailing the moments outside of the comedy or attempts at comedy. In so many other shows like this you get all of the comedy but they also typically do well with the relationship stuff and things of that nature. The Office doesn't so much. Jim and Pam have great chemistry but the actual plot of their romance was kind of dumb IMO. 

_B-_


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 5, 2016)

Didi said:


> Room                **


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2016)

I've been looking everywhere for this gif!


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 5, 2016)

Next time, ask.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2016)

Slice said:


> I really hope this second career of Keaton sticks for a while longer. He's really surprising me with each new movie.
> 
> Also really enjoyed McAdams portrayal of her character. Bonus points obviously for her being mad cute and absolutely adorable whatever she does.


I thought Ruffalo was fucking fantastic in Spotlight.



Speedy Jag. said:


> Is this still New 52 material?
> 
> I find it odd Starfire is captain now


Former team members like Dick have apparently moved on.  It makes sense for Starfire to be in charge.

I guess it is new 52 material.  I sort of consider it separate from new 52 tbh tbf.



~Gesy~ said:


> I've been looking everywhere for this gif!


I love watching Trump make faces during the debate performances.  Hilarious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 5, 2016)

Seems like Trump was feeling Melons there 

Who would play him in a movie?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Who would play him in a movie?



I would say Kevin Spacey, but I think James Spader would be able to pull  off the mannerisms a little better.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2016)

Swiss Army Man could be really good!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2016)

*American Crime Story: The People vs OJ Simpson* - For 9 eps I tuned in just to laugh AT the show because of the hilarious make up, the nonsensical plot twists and the _embarrassingly_ incompetent direction of Ryan Murphy, with the great acting and tight pacing to make me feel better for watching this soap opera trash.  But goddamn.  The final episode, just seemingly popped out of nowhere with its reality check and suddenly the reality of the situation just snuck up on me, filling me with deep shame and hatred for the entire situation, our criminal justice system, our media and the broken nature of our stupid fucking country.

*Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice* - I've given it a lot of thought and I'm lowering my initial score of it to a C-.  I'd honestly liken it in quality to the michael bay produced TMNT movie and Age of Ultron in general quality.  I still stand by the acting (even Eisenberg) and my massive hope for Affleck's solo Batman movie.  Also still morbidly curious to see what the FUCK Snyder drops on us in Justice League.

*Daredevil* Season 2 - Loved the Punisher stuff, the DD stuff semi tried my patience and the Elektra stuff just didnt work for me outside of Scott Glenn as Stick.  I think after giving it a lot of thought I'm going with season 1 being better, though this one GRABBED me in a way s1 had to spend most of its length to do.

*Agent Carter* Season 2 - Dug it, liked the new setting and the new characters (Whitney Frost took me by complete surprise).  But I think I'd also say season 1 was better, the plot with Dr. Faustus was more compelling for me.


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2016)

Swiss Army Man looks good.

Danielle Radcliffe has been taking some interesting roles post-Potter.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 6, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Seems like Trump was feeling Melons there
> 
> Who would play him in a movie?



Will Ferrell duh


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2016)

Batman vs Superman

Honestly Snyder has no vision to me and this is proof. He can't build set pieces and his work lacks tension. The film starts out strong until by the end it becomes very bland and predictable.  It's not as bad as it's being portrayed though. It's not a bad film. Just very pointless and a waste of two iconic characters. Shame. 

C


----------



## Slice (Apr 6, 2016)

I nailed that second job interview! 
Can start there next week. 




Ennoea said:


> Just very pointless and a waste of two iconic characters. Shame.



I agree completely.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2016)

Congrats and good luck, Slice.


----------



## Slice (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you. 

Finally life is getting better. Almost finished moving into the new place. Got that job. After all that shit the last months i really needed a break.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 6, 2016)

Glad to hear things are working out for you Slice

Keep up the good work


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 6, 2016)

Smashed it Slice my boy 

Good luck. 

You should watch some first day job movies to celebrate.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2016)

That's good slice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2016)

*the Big Short
*
Though a bit lengthy; erratic characters and a clever screenplay kept me engaged for the most part.

*B*

*Almost Famous 
*
Quite a fun time, very well written. And even though it was almost 3 hours long, I wasn't eagerly awaiting for it to end. I turned it on expecting some wolf of Wall Street debauchery in guise of "Sex! Drugs! and Rock n Roll! but instead got quite a heartfelt coming of age film.
*B+*

*Malcolm X*

Can't believe Denzel won an academy award for Training Day instead of this. He tackled the role of this highly influential figure with ease. Can't really think of any thing to complain about. 

*A*


----------



## Yasha (Apr 6, 2016)

Congratulations, Slice.

Ennoea spotted. Fucking miss you, mate.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2016)

ayo yasha

fix dat youtube link, breh


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2016)

*American Crime Story: The People v. O.J. Simpson*

*11.22.63*

Two shows I'd been keeping up with the past couple months that concluded this week. Both were good with satisfying finales. American Crime Story was my favorite between the two though, most def'. I'm looking forward to season 2.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 6, 2016)

Fuck you Yasha, never saying hello nowadays 

How is NZ?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2016)

Good to hear that things are going well for Slice.

Now if only we can talk Para into getting a job.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 6, 2016)

Eh does Para even have proper papers since he smuggled himself over the border?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2016)

Diablo: B-/B

This was actually surprisingly decent, considering the low imdb rating. 7 Years after the Civil War, Scott Eastwood (Clints' son) stars as an ex-Outlaw whose wife is kidnapped by a Gang and he tracks them down- encountering strange obstacles along the way. I have to admit that I did NOT see the big twist coming, which actually was pretty cool and the cinematography is breathtaking. What keeps this from being great is

- Scott Eastwood looks too much like his Father, forcing us to draw comparisons and he's just not as good of an actor. He does fine and has some exceptional moments, but he lacks Clints' charisma (to be fair, everyone lacks his charisma). 

- Some of the dialogue is a bit forced, like when characters will reveal something about the protagonists' past. I know it's important we know that, but the writer should've weaved it in more naturally into the conversations. 

- The shootouts were oddly unexciting and there were some pacing issues.

But this was better than it has gotten credit for, giving a very different spin on an old formula. Check it out if you have netflix. Or I will rape you.

The twist is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Our hero was really the villain all along and the kidnappers were rescuing his "wife".


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Good to hear that things are going well for Slice.
> 
> Now if only we can talk Para into getting a job.



don't talk about me pls


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2016)

Para, I'm glad that some of these NBA teams finally decided to try to compete with the Warriors.  Took long enough.


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2016)

It's my birthday, bitches.

Rejoice.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2016)

they're still on pace to match the Bulls record, both teams were 69-9 at this point in the season.  They're getting that record


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2016)

Next page - get


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2016)

Grape said:


> It's my birthday, bitches.
> 
> Rejoice.



oh me too

right on Grape


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2016)

OH YEAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Grape (Apr 7, 2016)

Any plans? You're 28 now, right? I'm 30


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2016)

yeah, I'm having people over at my place tomorrow.


----------



## Slice (Apr 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday Grape and Para!


----------



## Slice (Apr 7, 2016)

8 episodes of Daredevil S2 done.
I really enjoy the scenes in court - more so than the ones with Matt and Elektra.
Mainly because she is an annoying bitch. At least she is pretty hot.

Still think its funny to cast a french girl with a kinda british accent to play a greek woman.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 7, 2016)

Slice, why do I have to agree with you on pretty much every single thing


----------



## Slice (Apr 7, 2016)

Obviously because its the right opinion to have. 

When the Kingpin returns on screen the quality of the show spikes again.
I don't get how people can hate on the D’Onofrio casting. He's easily my favorite thing about this series. A very menacing man.

"Thank you Mr Castle. I couldn't have done it without you". Dat ice cold delivery of the line


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 7, 2016)

The show still needs massive improvements to be made.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2016)

Loved that new Star Wars Rogue One trailer.





Slice said:


> 8 episodes of Daredevil S2 done.
> I really enjoy the scenes in court - more so than the ones with Matt and Elektra.
> Mainly because she is an annoying bitch. At least she is pretty hot.
> 
> Still think its funny to cast a french girl with a kinda british accent to play a greek woman.


It is an American series.  They know it will be silly to Europeans.  The studio is counting on Americans not knowing any better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2016)

Damn, Grape is 30? 

Most of the old folks in this thread are immature as fuck


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Damn, Grape is 30?
> 
> Most of the old folks in this thread are immature as fuck



I'm 30 and I'm mature. 

On the new Star Wars trailer, am I the only one who thinks that the music in the trailer stands out more than the entirety of the soundtrack from "The Force Awakens".


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Damn, Grape is 30?
> 
> Most of the old folks in this thread are immature as fuck



Shut yo ass up


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 7, 2016)

You ppl are hopeless


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 7, 2016)

The trailer's music sounds very Harry Potter esque


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 7, 2016)

He's not mature, he's just german


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Congratulations, Slice.
> 
> Ennoea spotted. Fucking miss you, mate.



Hey buddy.  Work is so stressful barely have time to think.  How's NZ??


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2016)

Rogue One trailer made me laugh. They made it so serious looking. Like chill.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2016)

Trailer had its problems, but Rogue One looks like it'll be better than TFA.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2016)

I hope they have strange alien lands. It all looks so plain.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 8, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]yiHaSk8WF_w[/YOUTUBE]

the future has finally arrived gentlemen


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2016)

What a time to be alive


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 8, 2016)

"Edge of Tomorrow" sequel is moving ahead


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> [YOUTUBE]yiHaSk8WF_w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the future has finally arrived gentlemen



I feel sorry for whoever dates Danielle 

What goes on in her head? lol

Fuck that future if that's the best shit son

Bring the androids brehs


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2016)

Thy phallus shall  never be trusted in the hands of these blasphemous creations.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2016)

*Midnight Special*

the premise of this movie reminded me a little of one of the early episodes of x-files, where a girl is abducted by aliens and her little brother later starts being able to pick up secret us govt satellite transmissions by staring at the tv. slim connection, but the economy of storytelling, the action largely taking place at night, the ambient drones and synths in the score, and the overall atmosphere reminded me of the best x-files episodes, except, of course, minus exposition. it's a wonderfully atmospheric movie.

i enjoyed having to piece together exactly what was going on and how the characters knew each other, etc. because the movie flowed pretty naturally - characters said things they would say in the situations they were in, never explaining things they would already know, etc. it helped build up the mystery of what exactly the kid's deal was - his telepathy, telekinesis, ability to absorb raw information from the air, etc. 

the problem is, when the mystery gets built up as much as this did, you gotta really knock the reveal out of the park, and i think the movie fell a little flat on that score. the explanation for what he really was seemed simple and bereft of wider implications - disappointing after the build-up that implied he might prevent some apocalypse or cause some transcendental change in humanity. plus, they didn't really have enough of a budget for some of the visuals they wanted to pull off, or the artistic vision production-design wise (the final reveal felt like a knockoff tomorrowland)

still, it was tightly-structured and propulsive, well-directed, moody and immersively atmospheric. the performances were uniformly good, and though i feel like the characters tended to be a little underwritten, there was a kind of spielberg-ish "a boy and his father" power to the central relationship which michael shannon and whoever-played-the-kid did great with. the movie was essentially a well-done genre piece, and there's no shame in that. worth a watch.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2016)

Rogue One trailer was so good even Ennoea and Yasha felt they needed to make an appearance.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> "Edge of Tomorrow" sequel is moving ahead


'Bout time.  The movie should be coming out this year tbh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2016)

it was stronger as a standalone.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2016)

I was okay with it being standalone.  But from a studio perspective, it is the time of movie that deserves a sequel.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2016)

I have been hyping this show for a while.  It is getting good reviews.  I hope you guys will check it out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2016)

I did it.  I filed my taxes.  I should be shown pictures of all the section 8 houses I have built.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2016)

Rukia's lying to y'all

He's just as broke as I am


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm in a really good place now that I just unloaded my house in Oklahoma, and for a big profit!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2016)

I did though want to talk to you guys about something pretty important.  The PS4.  I thought this was next gen?  I thought we were meant to be excited about this system?  Why haven't there been any good games released in like 6 months?  It is time to be honest.  The Playstation 4 has been a major fucking flop!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 9, 2016)

man I bet u ain't even played Bloodborne

FOH


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2016)

Everybody Wants Some:  B+

I thought it was really funny.  And I loved the soundtrack.  More of these please.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh, and since I am pretty much the go-to guy for this sort of scoop.  I should mention that there is some nudity in the movie.  But it is extremely brief.  Two seconds of titties.


----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2016)

*Groundhog Day*:

Much better than Ghostbusters. 

Also fuck Ned.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2016)

Game of Thrones- Season 5, episodes 5 and 6: B/B+

I thought both were fine, although the Sand Snakes scene was pretty stupid. Jamie and Bronn can just sneak in and have an extended fight scene before the remainder of the guard shows up? Sansa getting raped was very controversial and seems like a step back for a character who was finally growing a pair, but let's face it...Not much could be done here and at least it wasn't really tasteless. 

I enjoyed the Mormant/Tyrion interactions and every scene with Cersei was golden, even moreso than usual. The pacing was surprisingly fast for each episode and I never experienced any burnout. So far, so good.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have been hyping this show for a while.  It is getting good reviews.  I hope you guys will check it out.



Oh, I most definitely will. Has it come out already?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2016)

It premieres tonight.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 10, 2016)

So I'm watching it tomorrow, cool.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 10, 2016)

is it a legit good show or is Rukia suffering delirium due to his constant state of dehydration?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah, I think it could be pretty good.

And Liverbird.  Do you remember about a month ago when all of the football fans on the board were acting like Leicester would collapse??


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> is it a legit good show or is Rukia suffering delirium due to his constant state of dehydration?


I have no idea man.  I want it to be good though.  It's on Starz.  Some talented people are involved.  And the reviews have been positive.  I'm genuinely optimistic that it could be good.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 10, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> is it a legit good show or is Rukia suffering delirium due to his constant state of dehydration?



The lead actress looks hot, so it's a start. We'll see how the pilot turns out tomorrow, should be good.



Rukia said:


> Yeah, I think it could be pretty good.
> 
> And Liverbird.  Do you remember about a month ago when all of the football fans on the board were acting like Leicester would collapse??


I'll never forget that shit 

A lot of people got a lot to learn around here


----------



## Slice (Apr 10, 2016)

Parallax said:


> man I bet u ain't even played Bloodborne
> 
> FOH



He's still right, because BB is the only exclusive worth a damn.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2016)

Street Fighter V > Bloodbourne


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2016)

Violent by Design said:


> Street Fighter V > Bloodbourne



Agreed 

-not a Ps4 owner


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2016)

stop shitposting VBD


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 10, 2016)

Eh don't encourage him Gesy


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2016)

Dersu Uzala: A-

A Japanese-Russian co-production directed by Akira Kurosawa. To be honest, I had to stop watching it the first night because it was so slow to the point of being boring. But I gave it a second chance and it revealed itself to be a stunningly well made flick- filled with incredible imagery (amazing cinematography) and an alluring atmosphere. I found the dynamics between the two main characters to be compelling and the ending was brutally tragic. It's a poignant film, but...I don't think I'll watch this again as the slow pacing can be very alienating.


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2016)

Street Fighter is a terrible fighting series, played by sub-skilled ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who can't handle the fact that a third dimension should exist in fighting games.

Seriously. It's been the same game for 30 years.

Even Tekken is better than Street Fighter.

Tekken.


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2016)

So, I'm dating a 30 year old with three kids that my buddy set me up with on my birthday.

It's been fun so far, but the realization that I literally have more baggage than a 30 year old single mother of three has been kind of harsh.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 11, 2016)

Grape said:


> Street Fighter is a terrible fighting series, played by sub-skilled ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who can't handle the fact that a third dimension should exist in fighting games.
> 
> Seriously. It's been the same game for 30 years.
> 
> ...



bait game on point


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 11, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Dersu Uzala: A-
> 
> A Japanese-Russian co-production directed by Akira Kurosawa. To be honest, I had to stop watching it the first night because it was so slow to the point of being boring. But I gave it a second chance and it revealed itself to be a stunningly well made flick- filled with incredible imagery (amazing cinematography) and an alluring atmosphere. I found the dynamics between the two main characters to be compelling and the ending was brutally tragic. It's a poignant film, but...I don't think I'll watch this again as the slow pacing can be very alienating.



I've done this countless times lately. I used to not really be affected by the movie's pacing when I was younger. I could watch virtually anything. Now, I find it really difficult going on with a slow-paced movie without losing my interest.


----------



## Didi (Apr 11, 2016)

Soul Calibur 2 is the best


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2016)

Freaks of Nature - 7.5/10

Now I have a erection for Mackenzie Davis.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 11, 2016)

She has become one of my favorite new actresses.


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2016)

*Fantastic Planet*:

that soundtrack 

[YOUTUBE]4vXkI1zYyDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 12, 2016)

That whole movie is trippy asf


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2016)

Grape said:


> Street Fighter is a terrible fighting series, played by sub-skilled ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who can't handle the fact that a third dimension should exist in fighting games.
> 
> Seriously. It's been the same game for 30 years.
> 
> ...



Don't be dissing on my Tekken! Unless we're talking about that live action movie, which made me rage in my underpants...or its sequel, which made the first film look good.


----------



## Jena (Apr 12, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Don't be dissing on my Tekken! Unless we're talking about that live action movie, which made me rage in my underpants...or its sequel, which made the first film look good.



how could u forget about this masterpiece

[youtube]Jl2SQxltWws[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2016)

Isn't there a live action Tekken?  And how bad is it if it does exist?  House of the Dead level?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2016)

I didn't hate the animated movies. The Animated Motion Picture is pretty goofy, but has some nostalgic value for me. "Blood Vengeance" is flawed, but entertaining for fanboys. 

As for Rukia's question, the 2010 live action Tekken movie is not technically as bad as...any Uwe Boll movie, although it's very mediocre. But it seems to go out of its way to fuck with the characterizations, not only making changes, but giving them the complete opposite personalities and motivations from the games. Kazuya, for example, is a lot more like Lee from the Animated Motion Picture- a narcissistic, whiny, self entitled brat who wants his Fathers' approval but spends his time screwing instead of training. If you've played the games, Kazuya is nothing like that. So the movie pisses me and fans off for those kinds of reason. 

"Tekken 2: Kazuya's Revenge" is also not on par with the likes of "House of the Dead"...because it's worse...It's boring as fuck, incompetently made and not only was nothing like the games, it's also not even like that the last movie. I kept thinking how Kazuya is presented as a noble, strong person in this prequel, but is a snobbish rapist who gets his ass kicked even when cheating in the first movie. The prequel doesn't even imply a start of darkness, so it was ass. I reviewed it:  (I also reviewed the first one and "Blood Vengeance", but they were lost in the freewebs purge and I haven't gotten around to reuploading them). 

There was also a Hong Kong movie that had to be de-Tekken-ized during production because they failed to get the rights to the name, although I haven't seen it (yet). It's called "The Avenging Fist" and I hear it's pretty bad too. It's apparently based on "Tekken 3".


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2016)

Adjustment Bureau 7.5/10

Decent thriller. Plus the Chairman rocked.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2016)

I will never forget the review on Rotten Tomatoes that called them the Cockblock Bureau.


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2016)

MH liking Tekken.

Makes sense


----------



## Grape (Apr 13, 2016)

Jena said:


> how could u forget about this masterpiece
> 
> [youtube]Jl2SQxltWws[/youtube]




Still better than Naruto


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 13, 2016)

No shit. Speaking of which, I never did bother to read how it ended .


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 13, 2016)

Grape said:


> Still better than Naruto


Amen brother


Magnum Miracles said:


> No shit. Speaking of which, I never did bother to read how it ended .



You made the right decision.


----------



## Slice (Apr 13, 2016)

Not a movie but i saw 'The Australian Pink Floyd Show' live yesterday celebrating the long lost art of minute long guitar solos and instrumental parts. 
This is definitely the best cover band i have ever seen in my life (and i have seen _a lot_ of concerts).
They are virtually indistinguishable from the original.

Very epic.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 13, 2016)

That sounds interesting. I'm down to watch.


----------



## Grape (Apr 14, 2016)

Slice said:


> Not a movie but i saw 'The Australian Pink Floyd Show' live yesterday celebrating the long lost art of minute long guitar solos and instrumental parts.
> This is definitely the best cover band i have ever seen in my life (and i have seen _a lot_ of concerts).
> They are virtually indistinguishable from the original.
> 
> Very epic.




That's awesome, brother. Glad you had a good time. I'd actually rather see a Floyd cover band over the actual band at this point. Sounds odd, but the real band is so old now, and I'm sure if there's an international cover act of them, it must be quite good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2016)

Game of Thrones- Season 5, Episodes 7 and 8: A

Episode 7 is probably closer to an A-, but I still liked it. Episode 8 tough contains one of the coolest battles in the entirety of the show- perhaps even the coolest. I liked both episodes a lot and am interested in the new dynamics.


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2016)

Grape said:


> That's awesome, brother. Glad you had a good time. I'd actually rather see a Floyd cover band over the actual band at this point. Sounds odd, but the real band is so old now, and I'm sure if there's an international cover act of them, it must be quite good.



not to mention half dead/done y'know


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2016)

I just released my review of "The Howling: Reborn", concluding my Franchise Marathon of 2016. 

Next year I kind of want to do the Children of the Corn series...or maybe I'll finally finish the Leprechaun films...OR...what about "Violent Shit" and its three sequels, because...yes, there is a franchise by that name!


----------



## Slice (Apr 14, 2016)

An amazing concert
A new Mogwai album
A new Explosions in the sky album

Its like the music gods want me to be happy this month.


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2016)

I just wanted to review the following event, which was an actual occurence


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 14, 2016)

i have to tip my fedora to Para.

 it takes courage to stand by your principles in the face of adversity...and by adversity i mean when your dick is draining away the blood from your brain_because let's face it, there is no greater adversity than that.


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2016)

Boner, you my homie for life, but I have to disagree here. As one wise person once said, the heart wants what the heart wants, and an even wiser person said your penis will always point in the right direction.

Para betrayed that trust


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 14, 2016)

Detective said:


> your penis will always point in the right direction.




Then I must be working with a broken compass


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Then I must be working with a broken compass



Gesy confirmed for erectile dysfunction


----------



## Slice (Apr 14, 2016)

Detective conveniently leaving out the part where said woman apparently was batshit insane


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2016)

Big Hero 6: A-

Fun and Cute. It did its job with flying colors.


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2016)

Slice said:


> Detective conveniently leaving out the part where said woman apparently was batshit insane


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2016)

How does the Neon Demon trailer look?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2016)

I remember that story by the way.  A girl asked Para to tie her up.  But instead of tying her up, Para ran away!  And he did these even though they were in his apartment.  I don't understand at all.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> How does the Neon Demon trailer look?


It looks stunning and exciting.


Rukia said:


> I remember that story by the way.  A girl asked Para to tie her up.  But instead of tying her up, Para ran away!  And he did these even though they were in his apartment.  I don't understand at all.



lol


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 14, 2016)

Just whizzed through Iron man movies. Should they never make Iron Man 4?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 14, 2016)

Stunner said:


> [YOUTUBE]cipOTUO0CmU[/YOUTUBE]




Rukia thirst bait


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2016)

The Elle Fanning prime run continues.


----------



## Ae (Apr 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The Elle Fanning prime run continues.



I'm a bad influence


----------



## Grape (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2016)

Batgirl gonna get raped


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2016)

I hope not.  I would prefer for them to make some adjustments to the story.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2016)

Yet another Avatar sequel announced. The plan:

Avatar 2 - 2018
Avatar 3 - 2020
Avatar 4 - 2022
Avatar 5 - 2023

how about releasing the 2nd first, Jim?

also ScarJo as the major:


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 15, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Batgirl gonna get raped



Stop watching Rule 43 bro


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 15, 2016)

αshɘs said:


> Yet another Avatar sequel announced. The plan:
> 
> Avatar 2 - 2018
> Avatar 3 - 2020
> ...



Cameron will die mid franchise and leave the whole thing unfinished, calling it.


> also ScarJo as the major:



They should've left it alone man. This is going to suck bad.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2016)

fuck james cameron


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2016)

Is there any interest in an Avatar sequel?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 15, 2016)

Cameron has been filming this goddamned sequel from his submarine for the last 4 years now...

a sequel the nobody anywhere wants.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2016)

in a                 way


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2016)

Stunna, an Avatar fan!?

Colour me shocked


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 15, 2016)

That has to be the most obvious and expected thing ever.

His limits of shit taste are endless


----------



## Parallax (Apr 15, 2016)

man how is you of all people gonna talk shit about people's taste

that's not how it works


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh right, only you can do that. My mistake


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2016)

Enough talk about Avatar sequels and Hollywood missing the point on stuff.

Feast you Eyes on this 

[youtube]X-w0MvEYYjI[/youtube]


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 15, 2016)

Para are you a fan of Edward Yang?

Big changes happening on RYM by the way! We're getting an improved music and film section and we'll be able to rate video games. The beta is already out and it's being tested by users who helped raise money for the new website.


----------



## Ae (Apr 15, 2016)

Won't be anywhere near 12 Years a Slave's quality


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2016)

It looks better


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]_jHA97HzhxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 15, 2016)

Since when does Kevin Spacey do direct to video schlock?


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> [YOUTUBE]_jHA97HzhxE[/YOUTUBE]



Fuck you Luc 



I lost 2:23 of my life, that I can never get back because of that trailer


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2016)

No excuses Detective.  The Dinos should be able to beat the Pacers.  Better make it the semis this season.


----------



## Detective (Apr 15, 2016)

I know, dude, I know.

The North Remembers


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2016)

I might go to Clippers/Blazers.


----------



## Grape (Apr 15, 2016)

You should go to the pub, eat a nice meal, drink a couple brews.


Basketball is for the plebs.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2016)

I might watch the game at a pub.  That is a very real possibility.

What's up Grape?  How is the woman with multiple kids doing?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 15, 2016)

*Hardcore Henry*- eh, could've been better. But the ending was some Saints Row meets MK X fatalities level of hilarity .

Either that, or I'm just a really messed up person.

*My rating: 7.6/10*


----------



## Grape (Apr 15, 2016)

That's over with, Rukia. She works entirely too much.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2016)

Jason X

5/10 cyborg jason vorhees was over the top lol


----------



## Grape (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm pretty stoked for Hardcore Henry.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 15, 2016)

Yo Detective my man Dr Strange looking good 

[YOUTUBE]-BlRN0bVPuo[/YOUTUBE]

Splice is fucked up son


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Jason X
> 
> 5/10 cyborg jason vorhees was over the top lol


I love when Jason picks up the sleeping bag and smashes it against a tree.


----------



## Grape (Apr 15, 2016)

[youtube]Eak_ogYMprk[/youtube]

Detective, did you vote for this guy?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2016)

"Jason X" was cheesy fun. One day I'll need to revisit Camp Crystal Lake for reviewing purposes. 

The Jungle Book (2016): B

The special effects were excellent, the voice acting was pretty good- although the sound mixing sometimes felt off and the cinematography was exceptional. I thought this was exciting and funny, although I think the critics are overreacting in their praise. My one real problem is that there is a random musical number that did NOT fit at all. When Baloo and Mowgli are singing their iconic song, it felt more like a character quirk. But when King Louie starts singing, it just felt out of place. I suspect that at one point, the entire movie was designed to be a musical and they changed their minds deep into production. The two songs which remained were too important to cut out without requiring re-shoots (and the kid who played Mowgli would've likely aged too much for that to work). But still, solid, cute, fun flick.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2016)

Bring back the same characters and I will definitely be there.


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2016)

I'll have to pass. Eisenberg is annoying, and Stone is too old.

Zombieland would have actually been much better if they had just spared the extra cash to get the real Michael Cera.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm surprised Grape.  I thought you loved the first film.  I'm probably confusing you with pseudo or someone like that though.  Hard to keep track of everyone's opinions.

You do bring up a pretty legitimate gripe though.  I would have liked this movie a lot more 5 years ago.  The characters might be older than I would like.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 16, 2016)

Pass Zombieland? what are you, nuts?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2016)

Everybody Wants Some and Sing Street back-to-back.  Good lord is 2016 off to a nice start.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2016)

I thought about checking out jungle book.  But you know what.. that movie is for kids.  And it should stay that way.  So I did the right thing and skipped out.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 16, 2016)

So did I Rukia, so did I


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2016)

I've just grown tired of Eisenberg and Stone.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2016)

Japan is getting battered.  I hope it doesn't affect the manga release schedule.


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2016)

I can't imagine life without One Piece.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah...because that is what is most tragic about the earthquakes...

The Admiral: Roaring Currents- B-/B

A South Korean naval warfare epic about the true story of a small Korean fleet somehow repelling a much, much, MUCH larger Japanese fleet. The action was awesome, filled with cool stunts, awesome effects and if these weren't actual ships breaking apart and sinking then this must be some of the most convincing CGI ever. The second half of the movie is pure spectacle, although the pacing is pretty swift throughout. The problem is that there are too many characters with indistinguishable personalities and appearances, so it's hard to tell who is who. This lessened the emotional impact and there are also a lot of cheesy moments which are supposed to be dramatic or inspirational. The sequel hook (?) was really dumb too. 

It's a fun movie though, even if it didn't quite reach my expectations.


----------



## Ae (Apr 19, 2016)

Grape said:


> I can't imagine life without One Piece.



2 years later I want to get back into anime. I just want something that can give me the joy it did in my childhood.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]qnTZbZw1JPQ[/YOUTUBE]

beautiful

well, he might be a little sanctimonious about the meanie jokes, but otherwise, beautiful


----------



## Ae (Apr 19, 2016)

*Death Note*:

Damn this show went from interesting to dumb in 3 episodes. If they're gonna do a live-adaptation they should use the first two episodes for setup and do something else for the rest because the source went downhill quick...

EDIT:
Made it to episode 8.

It's really dumb.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2016)

I actually prefer what the live action (Japanese) Death Note movies did with the content more than the anime.


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2016)

Grape said:


> [youtube]Eak_ogYMprk[/youtube]
> 
> Detective, did you vote for this guy?



Yes, yes I did, Grapey.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]0pG_Q5_0Gok[/YOUTUBE]

ALL IN


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 20, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yo Detective my man Dr Strange looking good
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-BlRN0bVPuo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Splice is fucked up son



Detective when is this coming out near you?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2016)

Massarace if you're gonna delete posts imma restore them


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective when is this coming out near you?



November, iirc, Speedy.

The US and Canada generally always get the same release dates.

Can't wait for this one. It's like a Magical Matrix + Inception from the visual aspect.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2016)

The Magnificent Seven movie confuses me.  Wasn't that the name of the Netflix movie Adam Sandler made with his friends recently?


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 20, 2016)

Lol I thought of the same Rukia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2016)

*Unfaithful*

I saw this film because I came across a gif of a topless Diane Lane. Rukia's thirst don't have shit on mine. 

Anyway, the movie itself would have been much better if...the characters in it acted logically.

D+

*The Americans season 2*
Not as good as the first season but still a fun time in my opinion, the pacing is excellent .

B+

*American Beauty*

Very well made, I especially like it's theme of entrapment, and the main character realizing he was his own prisoner .The humor was also very smooth and well done. 

 Spacey really had a good run, huh? Funny how he remained under the radar throughout.

A-


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 20, 2016)

Rukia did you get back on The Girlfriend Experience?

That show is unbelievably good  Among the top 3 best shows I have ever watched


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The Magnificent Seven movie confuses me.  Wasn't that the name of the Netflix movie Adam Sandler made with his friends recently?





Liverbird said:


> Lol I thought of the same Rukia


**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2016)

...with only 3 episodes ?

Talk about blowing your load.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 20, 2016)

3?

You talkin to me?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2016)

yeah, only 3 episodes of the Girlfriend Experience aired so far, correct?


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 20, 2016)

lolno 

There's a whole season out, made out of 13 episodes. Get yo facts straight


----------



## Ae (Apr 20, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Massarace if you're gonna delete posts imma restore them





go back to your hiatus!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> lolno
> 
> There's a whole season out, made out of 13 episodes. Get yo facts straight



Oh nice, I didn't expect Starz to release it all..

You still may be exaggerating a bit though


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm not though 

The acting is really really fucking good, the plot is excellent and the pacing is simply perfect 

This is really high tier in terms of quality, and it was a surprise to me as much as it will be to everyone else.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2016)

I really want to see it.  But I still haven't figured out how.  I might just have to wait and buy the blu rays.  

And I did watch that Magnificent Seven trailer.  Looks okay.  And it definitely seems like the kind of movie Detective will love.


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I really want to see it.  But I still haven't figured out how.  I might just have to wait and buy the blu rays.
> 
> And I did watch that Magnificent Seven trailer.  Looks okay.  And it definitely seems like the kind of movie Detective will love.



Yeah, I'm a sucker for classic old school heroism stories like this, and also Westerns in general. 

Also, God damn at that cover version of House of the Rising Sun. So good when it clicks in at 1:47


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2016)

The Night Before: D

The Seth Rogen Christmas movie. It wasn't horrible and has some amusing moments and even a bit of emotional gravitas, but I had a very lukewarm reaction to the film as a whole. During the first half, when it's supposed to be a raunchy comedy, I wasn't laughing very often and was tired of all the musical numbers (this isn't a musical, but there is a lot of singing and dancing). The second half tries to be dramatic, but it didn't mesh well with the first half at all. I also did NOT like Joseph Gordon Levitt's love interest, as I thought she needed to apologize more than he did. I'm aware that they have a history and he was apparently at fault, but we don't see it ourselves and he at least seems to have developed somewhat by that point, while she's taking passive aggressive shots at him. Then when he proposes publicly and she says yes, only to immediately rescind that once they're alone (because she didn't want to say 'no' in front of Miley Cyrus), I just found myself annoyed with her. For a moment, I thought the film was going to show that she was not a good person as his friends seemed alarmed when he was proposing, but nope...we're apparently supposed to agree with her? 

I think the film failed when presenting Gordon-Levitt as a troubled man-child who makes unhealthy attachments to those around him, because even though the movie tells us this, he actually seemed to be the most stable person in the group. His friends looked like they needed to go through more character development than him. Even when he foolishly proposes to his ex-girlfriend, it seemed to me like he only did that because she was leading him on. A good movie, raunchy comedy or not, is supposed to 'show, not tell' and what they showed and told us about this character was contradictory. 

I know I'm probably analyzing this way too much, but when a comedy fails to make you laugh, you're forced to pay attention to everything else.


----------



## Grape (Apr 21, 2016)

[youtube]F4gJsKZvqE4[/youtube]




*Spoiler*: __ 



JESUS CHRIST, IT'S JASON BOURNE!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm happy that Jason Bourne is back.  I just hope that they don't waste Vikander.  And I also don't want Stiles to die; her career needs this franchise to continue.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 21, 2016)

Am I the only one here to dislike Vikander?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Massarace if you're gonna delete posts imma restore them



Anything good?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2016)

Grape said:


> [youtube]F4gJsKZvqE4[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm all tingly inside brehs


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Am I the only one here to dislike Vikander?


well, even if you aren't a fan of the actress.  At the end of the day you are still watching a beautiful girl on the screen.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah, but I don't want to watch an actress I dislike the whole fucking time! She's on every fucking movie, they're fucking milking her and I hope literally too


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2016)

It's a Hollywood trope. When a good looking actor/actress gets critical acclaim for break out roles they'll be in demand.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2016)

I think I have only seen her in two movies so far.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2016)

As long as she's flexible and doesn't get typecast, she'll be fine.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2016)

Ace Venture: Pet Detective- C

This is a tough call, as I did enjoy myself for nostalgic reasons. I had forgotten how many lines became a part of pop culture and as a kid, I quoted Ace Ventura all the time. But I don't think it aged especially well. It could be amusing, but it could also be very annoying. The 90's adored broad comedy, leaving this a product of its time and arguably nothing more. The ending was regarded as Transphobic and I can see why, except I think most hetero men would be thrilled that they made out with someone with a penis- although they overplayed the joke. I did take issue with the mean spirited treatment of the character though. Something about watching Ace rip off his/her clothing like that bothered me. It's interesting how values change in such a short amount of time, as in the 80's, various forms of rape was occasionally used for comedic effect.  

Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls- C+

I actually liked this one a bit more, even though it makes a lot of 'sequel mistakes', such as relying too much on the dialogue from the first movie. He now says his iconic lines over...and over...and over...again. There was also some stuff that bothered me, such as Ace intentionally sneezing on the natives after being informed that the white man brought them disease. It made him seem like an even bigger asshole. However, more jokes hit home for me and I'm a sucker for exotic locations and colorful cinematography. It also utilizes its more lavish production values.

As a kid, I loved these movies, but this style of comedy is no longer my cup of tea.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2016)

Did you guys hear about Warner Bros and their Jungle Book movie?  Just when I thought that studio couldn't be any more incompetent.  That studio must just be run by a bunch of dipshits.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2016)

But that's Disney property tho?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2016)

>goes to sleep learning chyna died
>wake up learning Prince died 

What..the...fuck?


----------



## Detective (Apr 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> >goes to sleep learning chyna died
> >wake up learning Prince died
> 
> What..the...fuck?



2016 is a horrible year

All these entertainers from my childhood, all passing away


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2016)

Not just your average entertainer who were only known within a specific generation. But timeless legendary icons who held influence for decades.


I mean, wow, Bowie and Prince died on the same year!


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 21, 2016)

2016 sucks man, and it's only april


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> >goes to sleep learning chyna died
> >wake up learning Prince died
> 
> What..the...fuck?



Eh just heard this 

RIP

I feel so shook right now


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2016)

Let's make a distinction though.  Chyna doesn't belong in the same sentence as Prince.


----------



## teddy (Apr 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> >goes to sleep learning chyna died
> >wake up learning Prince died
> 
> What..the...fuck?



Literally the same thing happened to me with the added bonus of my dreams being a nightmare


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Let's make a distinction though.  Chyna doesn't belong in the same sentence as Prince.



You have a point 

Fuck you Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2016)

Fuck me?

Fuck you, bro


----------



## Ae (Apr 21, 2016)

Fuck 2016. Seriously.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2016)

Why are all of these entertainment websites acting like this is still 2013?  No one cares about Game of Thrones anymore!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2016)

>"No one cares about Game of Thrones"
>last season averaged more than 6 million viewers an episode
>It's the most pirated show in the US


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2016)

And those people were angry at the end of the season.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 21, 2016)

It's been the opposite with me 

I've always liked GoT, but I never really got hyped, until this season. Expecting it to be really good thanks to the fact that the story and the characters have undergone serious development. All the previous seasons until now were basically build-up, making this a hell of a pay-off(hopefully)


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2016)

You guys need to check out Everybody Wants Some.  It is a crime that I am the only one to see it so far.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> >goes to sleep learning chyna died
> >wake up learning Prince died
> 
> What..the...fuck?



Yeah same here.

As for Game of Thrones, I like the show, but I love the books. I'm more interested in the upcoming novel than season.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2016)

Martial have you watched Danny Collins?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2016)

No. Why do you ask?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> No. Why do you ask?



I think it's worth a watch tbh.

It's based on a story about a folk singer who received a letter from John Lennon and Yoko which both disagreed with his comments in a  magazine in 1971 about been fearful of losing his integrity if his music made him famous.


----------



## Slice (Apr 22, 2016)

RIP Prince

The man did a lot for pop music, an undeniable influence for a lot of musicians.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2016)

Independence Day 2 trailer 2.  Still no from me.  I don't like these new characters.  And it just looks a lot like Battleship to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't expect it to be good, but I'd still see it for old time's sake.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 23, 2016)

Guys, am I on crazy pills or is the whole forum fucked to insanity?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2016)

I noticed the same thing.  I assumed it was just me though since I have been drinking for 4 hours already.


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2016)

the notorious update finally happened


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2016)

mfw i'm confusingly trying to figure out what did I do wrong



Change it back!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2016)

Now my eyes hurt


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 23, 2016)

This update is too much. It ruined everything good that was left of this place. 

I think I'm going to leave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2016)

I agree, this update has too much going on.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> This update is too much. It ruined everything good that was left of this place.
> 
> I think I'm going to leave


Hell yeah a total victory

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 23, 2016)

I can delete my post and nobody would know

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 23, 2016)

watched high-rise


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2016)

The Last Two episodes of "Game Of Thrones", Season 5: A-

I don't get why everyone is so bitter towards this season, unless they're merely annoyed about the increase of original content. I do agree that the Sand Snakes subplot sucked, but it never took up enough screen-time to derail the rest. If I have any real complaint about Season 5, it's that it ended on too much of a downer. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 John Snow, Stannis, his wife, Shireen, Dany's fiance and Myrcella (sp?) all die in the span of 2 episodes. The last in particular just seemed unnecessary and made everyone look kind of stupid. Also, Dany is abducted, Brienne got distracted and Arya is blinded, with the happier subplots being more ambiguous than triumphant.  


 I know "Game of Thrones" is supposed to be grim, but I think it was laid on a bit too heavily- almost to the point of being parody.

I actually tried to get a friend to watch "Game of Thrones", but he pointed to its obsession with killing its cast off, which I think is exaggerated by those unfamiliar with the show. Most of the deaths serve a purpose to the overarching story and aren't usually gratuitous. If anything, they're used to defy our expectations of this genre and it usually works in catching us off guard. A hero attempts to save his King and solve a murder? He's beheaded. His son tries to avenge him? Butchered. Just when you think the villains are safe though, a monkey wrench will be thrown in their plans. You never know what to expect. This was the first season where I felt it was killing off characters simply for the sake of killing them off, because people expect that from "Game of Thrones".

Otherwise, I thought this was a well paced and exciting season. It probably helps that it's interesting seeing stuff that hasn't happened in the novels (so far).


----------



## Taleran (Apr 24, 2016)

Here the best news clip you will ever see


----------



## Didi (Apr 24, 2016)

loooooooooooooooooooooool 

fucking lost it at the 'folded and tempered' line

AH YAAAA, GOOD NIPPON STEEL, FOLDED 100000 TIMES BEAT EVERYTHING U BAKA GAIJIN


----------



## Slice (Apr 24, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Guys, am I on crazy pills or is the whole forum fucked to insanity?



Is that mobile support I see here? 

Instantly better than before



The Jungle Book 4/5
A great adventure movie for kids and a visual treat for grown ups.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2016)

The Light Rail Avengers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2016)

We can post twitter shit now?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2016)

Gesy, no one cares about Game of Thrones.  Dumbass.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2016)

How many viewers you think will catch the premiere, Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2016)

Not me.  I want to be notified about nudity though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2016)

Melisandre better fuck  the life back into Jon


----------



## Detective (Apr 24, 2016)

What the fuck happened to the forum?


----------



## Didi (Apr 24, 2016)

But your joindate is displayed

it's right there under trophy points
Jul 8, 2006


----------



## Didi (Apr 24, 2016)

Do you see my joindate?

if not, you probably have some weird setting enabled/disabled, go check your preferences/contact details/personal details


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2016)

Does rep totals not exist anymore ?


----------



## Didi (Apr 24, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Does rep totals not exist anymore ?



Not atm but it's coming back

/paraphrased from what mods said

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2016)

What's the word on Game of Thrones nudity tonight?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2016)

Melisandre in her hottest scene yet, Rukia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2016)

What stunna said

She done changed the game


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 25, 2016)

Why does this forum look so shitty now?


----------



## Grape (Apr 25, 2016)

This new forum is trash. I'll be absent until it's fixed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2016)

Bye boy


----------



## Grape (Apr 25, 2016)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2016)

Michael Cera in Twin Peaks lmao

Naomi Watts though


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh yeah, I heard that they revealed the cast list?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> What stunna said
> 
> She done changed the game


The night is dark and full of terrors.


----------



## Detective (Apr 25, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Melisandre in her hottest scene yet, Rukia



Stunna coldly setting up Rukia for a shocking betrayal 

> 2016
> Nothing has changed


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2016)

I will never forget that betrayal.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 25, 2016)

Not into GoT atm brehs


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2016)

I started really buying a lot of comic books again.  I bought like thirty in the last 2 weeks.  I thought I was over this hobby.


----------



## Detective (Apr 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I started really buying a lot of comic books again.  I bought like thirty in the last 2 weeks.  I thought I was over this hobby.



I can't justify myself to buy physical copies of comics that will likely one day degrade and wear away. It's also very difficult to buy a comic that will likely be worth something these days, as the majority of those are like pre 1960's and most of the modern era comics are shit.

It's much more cost efficient to just get a digital CBR file, and collect them that way dude.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 26, 2016)

I got a Deadpool comic a while ago from Amazon but can't read it. 

How's life Detective?


----------



## Detective (Apr 26, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I got a Deadpool comic a while ago from Amazon but can't read it.
> 
> How's life Detective?



Can't read it? Because it's sealed, or for some other reasons.

As for me, going through some health related issues right now, mate. Life is a bitch, but I'm staying positive. 

Hope all is well with you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 26, 2016)

Detective said:


> Can't read it? Because it's sealed, or for some other reasons.
> 
> As for me, going through some health related issues right now, mate. Life is a bitch, but I'm staying positive.
> 
> Hope all is well with you?



I ordered for my Kindle a while ago but can't download from archive.  Bloody suspect man  Will check from my Nexus phone later. 
Hope you get better soon dude  
I'm OK could be better could be worse. At least the car isn't breaking down on me atm :/


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2016)

>Buying comic books instead of donating the money to me.


----------



## Detective (Apr 26, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I'm OK could be better could be worse. At least the car isn't breaking down on me atm :/



I've always hoped that one day, you will get the sexy sports saloon vehicle of your dreams.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2016)

Detective said:


> I can't justify myself to buy physical copies of comics that will likely one day degrade and wear away. It's also very difficult to buy a comic that will likely be worth something these days, as the majority of those are like pre 1960's and most of the modern era comics are shit.
> 
> It's much more cost efficient to just get a digital CBR file, and collect them that way dude.



Comics reached a creative peak over the past 15 years


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 26, 2016)

Detective said:


> I've always hoped that one day, you will get the sexy sports saloon vehicle of your dreams.


Mate if I even sit in a Ferrari Dino one day, my dreams are almost complete.


----------



## Grape (Apr 26, 2016)

Your dreams suck, mate.


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2016)

Detective said:


> I can't justify myself to buy physical copies of comics that will likely one day degrade and wear away. It's also very difficult to buy a comic that will likely be worth something these days, as the majority of those are like pre 1960's and most of the modern era comics are shit.
> 
> It's much more cost efficient to just get a digital CBR file, and collect them that way dude.



Thats such a low quality opinion. I am disappoint my friend. 

Who cares if it is worth something one day? Theres quality stories to be experienced out there.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 26, 2016)

Quality deals on comixology app guys


----------



## Slice (Apr 26, 2016)

Speaking of comics. I want to punch whoever is responsible for the layout of Aquaman #6.
It makes me irrationally angry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2016)

i buy comics more for the acquisitive/collector's pleasure of owning them then cuz i wanna read the physical copies

the experience is definitely inferior to reading highres cbrs


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 27, 2016)

Havent bought paperback comics since i was a kid, since they stopped selling them in general stores where i live for a long time (And cuz i honestly didnt start reading again until a few years ago with CBRs)

A dedicated shop opened up last year though, so now i have the option again atleast:


----------



## Slice (Apr 27, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> i buy comics more for the acquisitive/collector's pleasure of owning them then cuz i wanna read the physical copies
> 
> the experience is definitely inferior to reading highres cbrs



I don't know. Reading a book is always mire comfy than reading at a pc/laptop

The experience might be better at a tablet. But I don't own one. And keeping it filled with comics seems like a pita to manage


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 27, 2016)

Slice said:


> I don't know. Reading a book is always mire comfy than reading at a pc/laptop
> 
> The experience might be better at a tablet. But I don't own one. And keeping it filled with comics seems like a pita to manage


Do you like the e-reader experience with a Kindle or Kobo?

Paperwhite makes reading at night a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2016)

Slice said:


> I don't know. Reading a book is always mire comfy than reading at a pc/laptop
> 
> The experience might be better at a tablet. But I don't own one. And keeping it filled with comics seems like a pita to manage



this isn't a book, though. this is illustrations. and when you read them in comic book form they get curved bc you're opening them from the spine. plus they're just small


----------



## Slice (Apr 27, 2016)

It's still a book. And if you aren't reading on a big ass pc screen it isn't really smaller.

And like I said it just isn't as comfortable.
I enjoy reading my comics on the couch and never really had problems with curved images

I understand your point about quality and have quite a lot cbr files myself. I just prefer the "real" ones


----------



## Detective (Apr 27, 2016)

Slice said:


> It's still a book. And if you aren't reading on a big ass pc screen it isn't really smaller.
> 
> And like I said it just isn't as comfortable.
> I enjoy reading my comics on the couch and never really had problems with curved images
> ...



It's really quite convenient and easy to load a library of CBR files into your tablet, and listen to music while reading.

Image quality is pristine, and all you do to change the page is a simple tap.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2016)

Slice said:


> It's still a book. And if you aren't reading on a big ass pc screen it isn't really smaller.
> 
> And like I said it just isn't as comfortable.
> I enjoy reading my comics on the couch and never really had problems with curved images
> ...


idk about the comfort thing, like if i'm sitting down then i got no discomfort in reading off a laptop on a desk in front of me


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2016)

Jena, did you hear?  Netflix has done it again!  Watership Down miniseries is on the way.


----------



## Krory (Apr 27, 2016)

Lavalantula - 11/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2016)

Wolf Warriors: C-/C

Passable actioner, starring Jacky Wu and Scott Adkins.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 28, 2016)

So Penguins vs Capitals hockey game isn't on tv for me. Can someone help me find a place to watch it online? Detective, you are Canadian and those people love hockey. Any help you can give me?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2016)

Google Reddit Hockey Stream

u should find something that way.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 28, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Google Reddit Hockey Stream
> 
> u should find something that way.



Thanks Para. I will give it a look. This shit used to be easy. I can't seem to find anything though.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2016)

Has anyone here ever seen The Last Unicorn?


----------



## Didi (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah, I did once when I was really young (like 5 or something) and I remember I thought it was really scary, shit gave me nightmares


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2016)

*Naruto : The Last*

Didn't expect this to be a love story 

All things considered, it wasn't as bad as I expected

*B-

Dazed and Confused *

alright, alright, alright

This was actually a pretty fun coming of age film.

*A-*

*Billions *

There were times when this felt like a chore to watch, but the two main leads helped me see this through to the end.
*
C+*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 28, 2016)

Smh when me and Para one of few people to recognise a great musician


----------



## Didi (Apr 28, 2016)

yes, because changing your set on a Burundian bowling board is truly the great form of recognition that Prince deserved

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2016)

Gesy.  I wouldn't draft him for that.  He would be coming off my board.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 28, 2016)

Rukia have you watched Once Upon a Time on ABC?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2016)

Like most shows, A couple of episodes here and there.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2016)

Running the Vancouver Marathon this weekend.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Gesy.  I wouldn't draft him for that.  He would be coming off my board.


I'mma take a play out of the Detective playbook and ask what is going on with the kids today?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2016)

I hate young people!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2016)

Ugh, I have to choose between "Green Room" and "Keanu". I want to see both, but I'm going to the movies with my Dad this weekend and I don't think he'd be interested in "Green Room". Although I'm not entirely sure "Keanu" is his cup of tea either. 

I'm also trying to save money and not go to the theaters twice a week...lol...

Has anyone seen "Green Room" yet? Is it a horror movie? A thriller? Action? Or is it more of an artsy drama that occasionally dips into thriller (or horror) territory, like "Blue Ruin"?


----------



## Ae (Apr 28, 2016)

For you @MartialHorror, Keanu. For everyone else, Green Room.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah, I'd watch Keanu with my friends and green room alone.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2016)

Green Room is pretty good.  I hate that Anton Yelchin guy though.  Terrible actor.  At least you get to enjoy seeing him suffer terrible injuries.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, I'd watch Keanu with my friends and green room alone.



For masturbatory purposes?



Ae said:


> For you @MartialHorror, Keanu. For everyone else, Green Room.



Why is that?


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 29, 2016)

Keanu: B-

It was amusing enough. I laughed pretty hard when the two leads are arguing who is more bad-ass by using the 
'guys who beat them up in high school' as a reference. Nevertheless, the plot is mostly predictable and the attempts at stylized violence comedy ended up feeling more awkward than funny. The kitten was cute, but reminded me a bit too much of my late cat, Sammy, which probably hurt things a bit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2016)

So I can't subscribe to thread nor can I find my old subscriptions, you can't filter out VMs, you can't search within a thread, nor search by posts. 


Tazmo is making it real easy to log off lately


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Green Room is pretty good.  I hate that Anton Yelchin guy though.  Terrible actor.  At least you get to enjoy seeing him suffer terrible injuries.



I did enjoy the movie but I was a bit let down by it.  Thought that Stewart would be more menancing going by what people were saying about his role but he never struck me as menancing.  :/

Also felt that they teased the gore a bit too much.


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey Dream,

Why does this forum suck so hard right now?

How could you have done this?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2016)

go to sleep, Grape


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2016)

Also you can subscribe to threads dumbasses

what did you think 'watch thread' button and the 'watched threads' tab were for


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2016)

Can't say we miss you much lately Huey.

Or Grape.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2016)

Didn't expect that from you, Speedy.


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2016)

Prince was a phenomenal composer. But now he's just decomposing.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2016)

I'm kind of pumped up for the Avatar series.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2016)

Black Mass: A-

The general consensus was that the film was OK, elevated into goodness exclusively because of the performance from Johnny Depp. While I thought the narrative was a bit directionless and there were a lot of storythreads or scenes that could've been removed, Depp is so fascinating in his role that he made every scene- without exception- compelling. He can be funny, charming, inspiring and terrifying, so he kept me invested.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 1, 2016)

saw civil war


----------



## Grape (May 2, 2016)

Shit's dead around here.

Super fuckin dead.


----------



## Grape (May 2, 2016)




----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2016)

I think the design of the forum is turning people off.

Straight Outta Compton: C+/B-

I don't understand the hype, as the script was sloppy- with an unfocused narrative and vague character arcs. At what point did any of these characters really develop? Was Eazy-E any different by the end of the movie (as a person) than where he began? I think they were trying to make him out to be a Diva who hits rock bottom and realizes how much he's changed for the worst, allowing him to better himself. But his alienation from the others stemmed from his misguided loyalty to the Manager, not from his ego. Was Ice Cube supposed to be an asshole? Or were we supposed to love him for acting like one to people who are trying to mess with him? Did he even develop? Dr. Dre probably has the 'best' development, in that he eventually decides to forge his own path...but he was already sort of doing that. He broke away from his Mother, then from his first manager and finally, he does the same to Suge. So does that really count? 

I kept thinking how there were a lot of scenes and subplots that went nowhere, possibly because they were edited out. They kept showing Dre's failing relationship with his girlfriend (?) and then a failed attempt to acquire a new one. I kept thinking that this was leading to his biggest personal failure (he was abusive to women), but they sanitized that part of his life, so they came across as superfluous. Did they really need to introduce 2-Pac or Snoop Dogg? While the actors were perfect in those roles, they also were not needed and took away from time which could've been spent fleshing out its primary cast. Was the Rodney King thing necessary? From what I could tell, it didn't lead to anything other than reminding us that racism was prominent...except the final conflict and source of drama was not racism, but AIDS. Hell, the main antagonist is arguably Suge Knight. They could've done something to make the characters question themselves, perhaps wondering if their music helped inspire the riot following the infamous 'not guilty' verdicts- but that would've been unflattering to their legacy, I guess (I don't think their music had that kind of impact, but it would've given more purpose to the Rodney King scenes and added a stronger dilemma). I thought it was a bit too obvious that Ice Cube and Dr. Dre were prominent in the production, because their egos either removed some serious personal weaknesses or attempted to make them cool. When Ice Cube leads a mob into a shady record exec's office and uses a bat to destroy it, because the guy screwed him out of money, I thought it was actually a really stupid and juvenile reaction. What if the guy sued? Why didn't he just threaten to sue? Yet the scene is presented as if we're supposed to be like: "Oh shit, Ice Cube is bad-ass!". Also, his explanation for refusing to see Eazy-E on his death beg seemed like a desperate attempt to justify himself to the audience. 

So really, "Straight Outta Compton" was designed to make Dre and Cube look really, really good. But there are some genuinely impressive things about it. The cinematography started off gritty, gradually becomes more vibrant and eventually turns that on its head. The excessive, lavish lifestyle starts to look claustrophobic and unpleasant, which was cool. I also thought the acting was great. It is uncanny how so many of the actors almost become these people. I know that Ice Cube is being played by his real life son, but he nailed the mannerisms, voice inflections and...everything...without falling into uncanny valley territory. It also kept my interest. I probably would've been more positive if this didn't get such strong reviews...although something tells me that low expectations are the primary source of the lauding. "Straight Outta Compton" is decent and sometimes the drama really does make an emotional connection, but I took too many issues with the script. It was a poorly structured mess. 

Plus, I really wanted to see Suge Knight threatening Vanilla Ice.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2016)

why does martial hate blacks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2016)

Stunna are you really asking?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2016)

Well, They movie _did _make Dr. Dre and Ice Cube out to be better people than they actually were. Because--well, they produced the shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2016)

Oh, MH made that point? TL didn't read


----------



## Grape (May 2, 2016)

Gesy throwing punches.

MH, yeah - these new forums are boo-boo.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

I love almost every movie tbh

A movie must be really shit if it's not so


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2016)

Neighbors 2 is gonna be good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2016)

Captain  America:  Civil War

10/10 Not only is this the greatest CBM to date it's literally in the top 3 of trilogies.

This movie was so good, me and the misses saw it  again immediately after.

*Spoiler*: _Full review_ 




Capt sure can draft players he created one hell of a championship underdog team.

Ant man was the MVP of this movie. He took out Spidey, Tony and co like a fucking champ and it was a thing of beauty when Giant man showed up.

A Close runner up is Falcon man oh man this guy made War Machine look like shit.

I'm glad I was right about Spidey and Black Panther they stole the show. They were badass and gave out that  work like it was reparations  

Can't wait to see Zemo again far better villain than Loki in my opinion.

So onto the plot

I really liked the plot what I disliked was the killing off of Crossbones that was unnecessary.

Capt was right not to tell Tony about his parents, dude is too emotional and very hypocritical. How many parents have your weapons killed Tony? Technically your Dad inadvertently help create The Winter soldier .

Capt also kicked the shit out of Stark I.  hand to hand combat with no damn suit of armor and he was right he is the best guy for the job.

Wakana money is far better to fund the avengers.

Zemo plan was flawless and executed brilliantly.

I'm so pump for the next Capt movie and even more so for Spidey and Black Panther solo movies  now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2016)

@The Mad King

Seeing it this Thursday. Thought BvS dehyped me the fuck out of all comic book movies. Guess not. Leggo


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @The Mad King
> 
> Seeing it this Thursday. Thought BvS dehyped me the fuck out of all comic book movies. Guess not. Leggo


Bring extra pants


----------



## MartialHorror (May 3, 2016)

Stunna said:


> why does martial hate blacks



But I loved you! Multiple times!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> But I loved you! Multiple times!


Stunna is only black on the outside and when you pull out I'm sure you saw the white on the inside


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Bring extra pants



I need extra pants right now just from that Nigri set.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 3, 2016)

Digging For Fire 7/10

Decent flick. I presume the whole point of the parents having time for themselves was to 'find themselves' or just let them explore shit and find their inner youth.


----------



## Ae (May 3, 2016)

@Liverbird @Vault So I tried Marmite... I thought people were exaggerating, but this shit is truly repugnant. And I only I used a tea spoon!


----------



## Slice (May 3, 2016)

Man that intense Bayern/Madrid game. 

Such a shame that it ended that way.

Glad to hear that Cap3 is apparently very good. I'll try to manage and see it next week.


----------



## Liverbird (May 3, 2016)

Atletiko deserve it all. Simeone GOAT  this guy's fuckin bananas


----------



## Slice (May 3, 2016)

Did you watch the game? Bayern was absolutely dominating today.
Doesn't matter since they had a weak first game last week but today they were amazing


----------



## Didi (May 3, 2016)

Yeah atletico coach is fucking bonkers lmao


----------



## Liverbird (May 3, 2016)

@Slice Of course I did lol

Yeah Bayern played really well, but I was rooting for Atl. the whole time and I'm really fucking glad they got through. Thoroughly deserved.


----------



## Liverbird (May 3, 2016)

@Ae Did you think I'm british? bc I'm totally not lol


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2016)

I think the best two teams are out.  Both at the hands of atletico.  I hope they win.  They deserve it.

I actually do feel bad for Bayern.  They didn't lose in my opinion.  Away goals shouldn't decide a semifinal.  It just shouldn't.  The season is too long for something like that to be the deciding factor.  I think they should play a third match.


----------



## Liverbird (May 3, 2016)

Bayern shoulda lost vs Juventus tbh

They got away with a wrongly disallowed goal for the opposition


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2016)

I don't like Juventus.  They play boring football.  So I am fine with them being eliminated.


----------



## Liverbird (May 3, 2016)

Neither do I, but they should have gone through if we're being real.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2016)

Atletico deserves the whole thing. Shame they wont win.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2016)

We finally got an apology from one of the screenwriters of Dragon Ball Evolution.


----------



## Cyphon (May 3, 2016)

*Triple 9
*
No surprises here and nothing that is going to blow you away but I thought it was intense ride handled by a pretty good cast. I am definitely a Casey Afleck fan. Would like to see him in more stuff.

4/5


----------



## LesExit (May 3, 2016)

Ok so I guess this is a movie and tv show thread? Ima go with movies though.

I got through 24 minutes of this lesbian romance called _Girls and Horses_. It's just as bad as it sounds, only 4x worse.
-45/10


----------



## Grape (May 4, 2016)

Oh look, a vagina.

I bet Jena feels threatened.


----------



## Keollyn (May 4, 2016)

Midnight Special - 6/10 - It's a good movie, it just didn't hit any bells for me. I kept hoping to get enthralled by it, but I never did.

Ratter - 3/10 - Only good that came out this movie was a montage to Ashley Benson undies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2016)

*Full Metal Jacket* - I swear I feel Family Guy and almost all of Seth Macfarlane's shit ruined some of the best parts about this movie for me. I don't blame him, cause some of the lines and scenes were great. Overall enjoyable experience. Though I did enjoy the first 30 minutes more than the rest of the movie, which is quite rare for me when watching a Kubrick flick.  

*9/10*


----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't like Juventus.  They play boring football.  So I am fine with them being eliminated.


I agree pretty much


----------



## Grape (May 4, 2016)

Seth Macfarlane can rot in hell.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2016)

IGN gave Neighbors 2 a better review than Captain America.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2016)

The shit you checking out IGN for? I don't even check out their gaem reviews let alone their other media shit.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2016)

In IGN we trust.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2016)

You can't spell ignorant without IGN - Youtube comment 2011


----------



## Ae (May 5, 2016)

@Stunna @Rukia



> Millennials — the generation of Snapchat devotees who were raised on Heelys and Furbies — passed an important milestone today that made them the . In the words of Beyoncé: Bow down, bitches.
> 
> A Pew Research Center study took a look at U.S. Census Bureau population estimates from earlier this year and found that the cohort of people aged 18 to 34 have now surpassed baby-boomers as the generation with the largest number of annoying people walking around all day complaining. The study estimated that there are now 75.4 million millennials in America, compared to a meager 74.9 million baby-boomers.
> 
> It was only last year that millennials became the , the same year Pew learned that, actually, . How should we celebrate these milestones? Perhaps with ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2016)

man at least they aren't the boomers tbh tbf


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2016)

BASED SHANE BLACK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (May 5, 2016)

I'm insanely excited about this movie


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I'm insanely excited about this movie


Neighbors 2 for me.


----------



## Liverbird (May 5, 2016)

Not sure if trolling


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2016)

Come on man.  We need a decent comedy right now!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2016)

There's no reason for you to endure Neighbors 2, Rukia...

Zac Efron is shirtless in every movie he's in nowadays.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Neighbors 2 for me.


Rukia is on point as usual.

Rukia who are you rooting for this time ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2016)

*American History X (1998)*
I really like the direction in this movie. The black and white(no pun intended) scenes really add a nice depth. Based Norton though; played the two roles perfectly. I also actually didn't expect John Connor to be in this, but I also enjoyed Ethan Suplee. Dude's underrated in some of his roles. 
*8/10

The Boy in the Stripped Pajamas (2008)*
This whole movie was building for the final scene, and while the final scene was suspenseful; the suspense _was _focused on if the Nazi kid was going to survive when shit is all horrible to begin with. Vega Farmiga did have a good performance though.  
*7/10*


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

Pirates of the Caribbean whole saga

10/10

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Cyphon (May 6, 2016)

Detective said:


> BASED SHANE BLACK



2 actors I like but there is just nothing about this that is grabbing me. Might give it a look anyway though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2016)

Barbershop the next cut

8/10

Yo black don't crack 

Margot Bingham could get it
And I would blow out them silicon Asa cheeks of Minaj too.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2016)

Trump is coming to Washington!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2016)

*Captain America: Civil War *
Best MCU movie. Actually, this might the best Comic book movie yet. On its own it's a decent flick, but as a tie-in to a universe it's fucking marvellous(pun intended). Many interesting developments, great intros to new heroes(SMH DC, this is how you do it), and a culmination to a standout trilogy. It's no secret that Black Panther, Spidey, and Ant-man were the MVPs of the movie. Makes me really excited for their solo movies to come. Also, I feel Ironman may be underrated or at least overshadowed here. He did pretty great, might be Downey Jr.'s best Ironman performance yet, even tho I sided with Cap throughout the whole movie. Actually I always side with Cap, which is a testament on how well-written his character is. I didn't find anything I hate about this, so I'll give it another go when I'm not wearing the hype goggles.
*Preliminary rating:* *10/10

*


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2016)

Para, Stunna, Warudo.  That new Persona V trailer was sweet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Para, Stunna, Warudo.  That new Persona V trailer was sweet.



Possibly the best UI/Menu in a game ever.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2016)

Riot: D+

Dolph Lundgren movie.

Captain America: Civil War- B

I was a little disappointed, even though it's still a solid and entertaining flick. Much like "Batman Vs Superman", I felt this existed primarily to set up future films instead of telling its own story (although it also ties up some loose storythreads), but I could forgive this as unlike "Batman Vs Superman", "Civil War" earned it as it has an entire series of flicks proceeding it. But I found myself thinking that it had a very awkward and clumsy first half, while it does redeem itself during the second half.

First Half: Captain America is the primary focus, but the first half draws more attention to how...limited he is as a character. He's too much of a Gary Stu, who apparently is never wrong and he barely seems to even second guess himself. While the film tries to balance both sides of the war, it seemed like the movie firmly takes Cap's side and any criticism against his 'character' is delivered by people clearly portrayed in the wrong. He has always been a limited character, but "Civil War" drew the most attention to it. The story keeps jumping to different locations within short intervals, which actually started to become funny, before eventually burning me out. It just made the movie feel a little choppy and unfocused, but was it just me or were the fight scenes...not very good? Maybe it's because the action is surrounding characters who are somewhat grounded in reality, but the use of CGI stood out as awkward, the camerawork was shaky and the editing was too tight. "The Winter Soldier" and "The First Avenger" showcased much more fluid, exciting action scenes, so I'm not sure what happened. Finally, the tone felt off to me. Previous Marvel Flicks start off comical, but gradually become more dramatic. The first half of "Civil War" has a lot of tear jerking moments, mixed in with some comedy, but the use of drama made it more of a wet blanket than emotionally moving. Why did they need to bring back Ross and introduce another shady Government Agent (?) played by Martin Freeman? The script is a bit cluttered. On the plus side, um...I guess it was competently made? The acting was good? Crossbones was cool? I don't necessarily dislike the first half, but at that point, I felt like "Civil War" was becoming one of the weaker Marvel movies. Also, the love story sucked for a handful of reasons, although at least it didn't take up too much time.

Second Half: Once the other Avengers start becoming prominent, the film began to win me over. Strangely, while the first half was a bit too dark, the second half actually becomes much more comedic. Yes, the climax was arguably the edgiest and most tragic finale of any of these flicks, but I don't mind a gradual change from humorous to tear jerking (this was dramatic and then becomes comedic and then becomes dramatic again). I found the funny lines, reactions and situations to be hilarious. The actors really are given the opportunity to shine and I thought everyone was used perfectly. The old guard had the right amount of screen-time and relevance, without stealing the spotlight from Captain America and "Civil War" pumped me up for the upcoming Black Panther and Spider-Man movies. Both characters were awesome, although I also really enjoyed Ant-Man. The dynamics just clicked with everyone. The action scenes- maybe because they're more reliant on eye popping CGI- become significantly cooler and more engaging. I might be in the minority here, but I really liked the villain because he's a relatively normal guy. He doesn't have resources, no super human abilities, no incredible hand-to-hand combat skills or even brilliant. He's just dedicated, patient and smart enough to exploit weakness. I also liked how his character arc paralleled the protagonists. On the other hand, he's not a very memorable villain, so I imagine he will become one of the more disliked parts of the movie. This didn't bother me, as Tony is technically the antagonist throughout most of the flick, while the main bad guy is sort of working in the shadows. Not everything is perfect, like how Tony seems oddly apathetic to his friends being locked up. Maybe he just didn't have time to express himself properly and maybe he would've gotten them out once Captain America was apprehended, but it's never made clear and that did bug me. But the second half was just a lot more entertaining and fast paced compared to the dreary, erratic first half.

Tony really is the most tragic superhero ever, which is why "Iron Man" is a lot more interesting than Captain America. He is responsible for nearly every catalyst in his movies and his attempts to make things right usually backfire and make things worse. His films are often about his flaws and his misguided, but understandable, attempts to redeem himself. Captain America on the other hand is pretty much always right and even when his actions have consequences, he only seems temporarily shaken up by them and ultimately will justify what he did. I'm not entirely sure why "The Winter Soldier" worked so well, but I think it was more compelling because it simply had a stronger story and better pacing, not relying so much on the character of Captain America.

But "Captain America: Civil War" is more of a solid entry in the Marverse, when I was hoping for something more exceptional. Maybe my expectations were more at fault though, as I did really enjoy that second half.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2016)

I ended up watching the first episode of the Girlfriend Experience; I'm intrigued.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2016)

That review is so bad mane


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2016)

I agree that Iron Man is the more interesting character.  And that his due to his faults and mistakes; he is a complicated character.  Captain America became more complicated in this movie, but he is not in Tony's league in that department.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2016)

For Captain America to become more interesting (for me), he needs to start seriously doubting himself. His convictions- whether right or wrong- never seem to waver so his internal conflict always seems so minimal. Even when he has moments, they are merely moments. When his hesitation lead to those deaths early on, he angsts about it for an entire scene before moving on.   Every other Comic Book movie hero seems to have something that torments them throughout the entirety of a movie- if not longer, even Snyder's Superman. It's how we relate to them. But to each their own. 

MI:5- B

Not Mission Impossible 5, even though they came out in the same year. This is a spy thriller that had some good twists and moved at a brisk pace. It also stars Jon Snow and is apparently based on a British TV Show. I doubt I'll remember it, but it kept my interest.


----------



## Liverbird (May 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I ended up watching the first episode of the Girlfriend Experience; I'm intrigued.


It will continuously get better. That show was unbelievable for me.


----------



## Grape (May 8, 2016)

*Midnight Special - 6.5/10*

wtf

you ppl liked this?


----------



## Cyphon (May 8, 2016)

*Captain America: Civil War
*
I agree somewhat with Martial on this. Early on in the movie I was actually kind of bored and really couldn't get into it. I thought the change from place to place and perspective to perspective was a bit abrupt, the fighting was definitely not on the level with Winter Soldier and outside of the action it was all very meh. 

It does shift gears and become more funny and the group dynamic starts to rival that of the first Avengers movie as far as the balance of screen time between stars and the comedic banter. The fighting also improved a lot and some of the might have had to do with the nerds wet dream with so many heroes on screen at once duking it out. They not only did a fantastic job of pairing off people for battles but it was also extremely well done anytime they had heroes teaming up for combo moves or saving appearances. 

The dramatic side of the group interplay also tightened up and started to draw some emotion from me as everything settled in and felt more final. The villain was forgettable and although I can agree with Martials take on why he liked him, I just didn't. Nothing there to get excited about. As far as Spiderman and Black Panther go I loved Black Panther and can't wait for him to get a movie. Spiderman I could do without. They made him way too young and while I thought it worked well for comedic purposes I just can't take him seriously at all in a fight. His action scenes were well done though.

Overall I didn't leave this one feeling nearly the level of satisfaction or excitement I had with Winter Soldier. It is a good movie but nothing great. 

3.5/5


----------



## Cyphon (May 8, 2016)

Also, there were a lot of other comic book movie previews.

*X-Men* I am not in to. The last movie wasn't very good and Apocalypse looks about the same for me. 
*Turtles* looks fun but there still looks like there will be way too much Megan Fox and Michael Bay attached to it. I think there will be some cool scenes but overall the movie will probably be mediocre.
*Dr. Strange* I am unsure of. I know next to nothing about the character and origin stories are very hit or miss. The trailer didn't wow me but it looks decent.


----------



## Grape (May 8, 2016)

Keanu Reeves should have played Dr. Strange.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 8, 2016)

6.5/10


9.5/10

Holy fuck


7/10



8/10
​
*Spoiler*: __ 



holy fuck at that ending!





6/10

9/10



9/10


_*Outrage (2010)*_

8/10


9/10



7.5/10​


----------



## TGM (May 8, 2016)

So a local film festival wants to showcase one of my films from last year, but I gotta decide which one to submit. Thoughts? You guys think I should submit Dream Girl? 

Or should I submit Breathe? 

My personal thoughts? Dream Girl's more solid, but it's also a lot simpler. Almost TOO simple, perhaps. Breathe is more ambitious and has more of a story, but it's also a lot more overall problematic. 

So you can see my dilemma, lol! But any help or feedback would be much welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## Jena (May 8, 2016)

Go for the more complicated one, if it's too simple and straightforward people might not remember it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2016)

Breathe. Nothing wrong with being too ambitious IMHO.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 9, 2016)

saw the witch


----------



## Lucaniel (May 9, 2016)

also, our little sister


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2016)

Did you guys see the Assassin's Creed trailer?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2016)

Victor Frankenstein (2015): B-/B

This was actually a lot better than I was expecting, as I liked the character writing and thought the pacing was surprisingly fast. Does it seem unfocused? Yes. Did it appear to be ripping off "Sherlock" at times? Yes. Does the 3rd act kind of suck? Absolutely- dumb villain writing, anti-climactic monster and stupid sequel hook. It is missing something, but its two leads have the right kind of chemistry and I enjoyed the quirkiness. Granted, my low expectations might've softened the blow, but this was an OK flick.


----------



## Slice (May 12, 2016)

CivilWar: Very good, but not on the level of Winter Soldier .

A better Avengers movie than any actual Avengers movie.

4/5


The jumping around locations was so poorly done though. Why the hell are German special forces in Bucharest?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2016)

I'm team Stark when it comes to Game of Thrones too.  Finally Jon has left the Night's Watch.  Ned screwed him over big time by sending him there.  Arya, Bran, Sansa, and Jon are about to tear shit up!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys see the Assassin's Creed trailer?



When that music hit


----------



## Finalbeta (May 12, 2016)

Frozen for the 578978565 time

10/10

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Taylor (May 12, 2016)

Captain america civil war
I kinda liked this better than avengers, 10/10 from me


----------



## Cyphon (May 12, 2016)

*Deadpool re-watch
*
I didn't go back to check my last review but I am pretty sure I feel about the same after the 2nd viewing. One thing I know now is that this won't be one of the movies I watch a bunch of times though I could watch it again. Objectively I thought Reynolds did a great job as Deadpool overall but I have never found him to be all that funny and the immaturity of a lot of the jokes get stale quickly. Plot was good, the chick was hot and the action was great. 

I think if you tone down Reynolds or maybe get some better joke writers you would have a chance at the best comic book movie but as it stands I would say it is maybe top 5 or so.


----------



## Cyphon (May 12, 2016)

*The Office
*
Just finished up with the finale. Overall I found the show to be enjoyable (obviously or I wouldn't have made it 9 seasons) but I never thought it did anything particularly well. It had funny moments and characters that grew on you over time but ultimately none of it seemed memorable. In the end that served its purpose though because when the show got something right it really stood out. So 2 things I want to give it props for. Jim and Pam might be the best on screen chemistry I have ever seen and the show had one of the best finales I have ever watched. I don't know if that is a product of the rest of the show not being so memorable or it truly was just that well done but yeah. Fantastic finale.


----------



## Grape (May 12, 2016)

Saw Civil War in AVX DBox last night. Got unlucky with seating, and sat next to a couple drinking. They whispered back and forth, kissed, and were generally just huge douchebags.

I did have a  moment when they got up to get more drinks, moments before the airport scene began.

And then, on their next getaway for drinks, I used my straw to deliver fat puddles of water on their seats. And then I left the theater a little early. I had already seen the rest of the movie, so I didn't mind missing it for a chance at sweet revenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jena (May 13, 2016)

shit i need to see this http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...ted-film-youve-never-heard-of-20160511?page=2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2016)

Grape said:


> Saw Civil War in AVX DBox last night. Got unlucky with seating, and sat next to a couple drinking. They whispered back and forth, kissed, and were generally just huge douchebags.
> 
> I did have a  moment when they got up to get more drinks, moments before the airport scene began.
> 
> And then, on their next getaway for drinks, I used my straw to deliver fat puddles of water on their seats. And then I left the theater a little early. I had already seen the rest of the movie, so I didn't mind missing it for a chance at sweet revenge.



how was that sweet revenge when you were so shook, you left before you got their reaction? How do you know they fell for it or was even that bothered by it?

As a retired  prankster , I am disappoint.


----------



## Grape (May 14, 2016)

I'm not trying to box a drunk dude in a movie theater, Gesy.

lol


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2016)

Anything worth watching this weekend gents?


----------



## Grape (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Mercy (May 14, 2016)

The Boy 4/10
The Forest 7/10
The Revenant 10/10
The 5th Wave 8/10


----------



## Cyphon (May 15, 2016)

I probably rank Civil War at 4 or 5. Iron Man, Winter Soldier and Avengers are probably my top 3 and then it would be between Guardians and Civil War for the 4 and 5 spots.


----------



## Grape (May 15, 2016)

1. Winter Soldier
2. Civil War
3. Guardians
4. Ant-Man
5. Ultron


I love Paul Rudd. Blow me.


----------



## Slice (May 15, 2016)

Watched a few anime over the last months

FS/N Unlimited Blade Works
3/5
What a step down from Fate Zero but still enjoyable. I'm not usually a guy crying for more action but this could really have used some more.

Seven Deadly Sins
2/5
This only really got interesting in the last third. But the likeable characters kept me watching . Overall pretty low tier anime

Akame Ga Kill
3/5
This seemed like it never really knew who to focus on, in this one the action kept me watching. It's just a bit too obsessed with killing off characters and I didn't really like the ending.


----------



## Cyphon (May 15, 2016)

Grape said:


> 1. Winter Soldier
> 2. Civil War
> 3. Guardians
> 4. Ant-Man
> ...



I like Paul Rudd too. Just wasn't a big fan of Ant-Man but will be giving it a re-watch. In fact I am going to trek through all of the MCU movies.


----------



## Cyphon (May 15, 2016)

*Zootopia
*
I thought it was good. It wasn't quite as good as I hoped and the trailer contained one of the best scenes from the movie which always sucks but eh, it was enjoyable. Plot was interesting and the voice actors were solid if nothing special. I thought the world they created was pretty cool but I don't think they explored it enough. I believe Zootopia was said to have 5 zones or something like that and I think we really only saw 2 of them explored. 

3.75/5

*Star Wars Episode 7
*
I have never been much of a Star Wars fan and this is either the 2nd or 3rd Star Wars movie I have seen. I honestly can't even tell you the other that I watched. In any case, I thought this movie was pretty good but the Star Wars verse just never draws me in which hurts my overall enjoyment. The creatures, ships, weapons, etc. have just never held much appeal for me. That being said, I still thought the movie was good so that should tell you something. I never really felt lost despite my lack of knowledge of the series but I am sure I missed some easter eggs and what not. I should talk more about the movie but whatever.

4/5

*Iron Man
*
This was the start of it all and man, going back and re-watching this and seeing what the universe has become I can't help but be in awe that they got the formula so right on the first attempt. Iron Man did everything right from the cast (100 times moreso for RDJ specifically) to the balance in tone between comedy and serious. Makes you wonder if it would have gotten as big as it has if this movie hadn't been so spot on from the beginning. Highly enjoyable still, despite the awesomeness of so many other characters in the later movies and very little I can find to nitpick. I thought they found Stark a little too easily after his escape but that isn't a big enough point to lessen my enjoyment. The only other flaw for me was that the final fight wasn't great.

4.5/5


----------



## Grape (May 15, 2016)

None of the Iron Man movies really did anything for me. I might rewatch the first tonight.

There's gotta be a master list of the chronological order somewhere..


----------



## Cyphon (May 15, 2016)

Grape said:


> None of the Iron Man movies really did anything for me. I might rewatch the first tonight.
> 
> There's gotta be a master list of the chronological order somewhere..



I am watching them in release order.


----------



## Cyphon (May 15, 2016)

*Iron Man 2
*
My first re-watch of this and honestly I am not sure why it doesn't get much credit. The only reason I can see is that it definitely isn't as good as the first and after the bar was set so high I can see being disappointed by this. That being said, I think this had all of the qualities that made the first one good, it just lacked the same wow factor because we had already seen it. Once again the final battle wasn't great but other than that I liked it. It also gave us Black Widow, Shield, War Machine, and took us one more step towards the Avengers. I still need to re-watch IM3 but from my memories I actually like 2 over 3. 

4/5


----------



## Grape (May 15, 2016)

*Iron Man - 8/10*

Better than I remember it being, but still not good enough to be in top five MCU.


----------



## Cyphon (May 15, 2016)

*Thor
*
Didn't like this much the first time I watched it and really I still don't. This is the first of the MCU movies where they made a casting mistake and that is with Natalie Portman and Kat Dennings. I don't like Portman and don't find Dennings particularly funny. That isn't to say that this movie didn't have some funny moments, but it didn't come close to what Iron Man gave us. On top of that I don't think the chemistry between Hemsworth and Portman is half of what it was between RDJ and Paltrow.

It was an okay intro movie for Thor and to it's credit it looked great and had some really good casting in Heimdal, Loki, and Odin.

3/5

My current rankings are Iron Man > Iron Man 2 > Thor.

I know they list The Incredible Hulk as part of it but I am not. The main character was re-cast for the Avengers and the overall connection is minimal. If I did have to rank Hulk I would probably put it about even with Thor.


----------



## αshɘs (May 16, 2016)

Getting some good reviews.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2016)

Armour of God: B-/B

Jackie Chan movie. I just reviewed it: 

Without a Paddle: B

A guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Slice (May 17, 2016)

12 years a slave  5/5
Well directed, amazingly acted. A bit too long but a very good movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2016)

Brad Pitt was miscast in 12 Years a Slave.


----------



## Gino (May 17, 2016)

Deadpool 8/10
Civil War 8/10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> I am watching them in release order.



Phase three is huge =0


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2016)

It will be a double feature weekend.  Neighbors 2 and the Good Guys.


----------



## Taylor (May 18, 2016)

Watched *Gods of Egypt* yesterday, decent movie which was really straight forward and simple but the effects were cool, plus Jamie Lannister you can't hate the man.


----------



## Didi (May 18, 2016)

*Knight of Cups*

great. Much better than To the Wonder, even though it takes the same kind of approach, it just works way better here imo.
loved it.

Need some more time to think on it / probably see it again, but for now it feels like this should end up somewhere around The New World for me, either slightly above or slightly under.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Lucaniel (May 18, 2016)

Didi said:


> *Knight of Cups*
> 
> great. Much better than To the Wonder, even though it takes the same kind of approach, it just works way better here imo.
> loved it.
> ...


imagine if malick made a movie about doggies

knight of PUPS

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2016)

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2016)

Standoff: B

Laurence Fishburn and Thomas Jane have...a STANDOFF! This was actually mostly a good movie, but the subplot involving the stupid rookie cop sucked.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 19, 2016)

Captain America Civil War: 7/10
Creed: 7/10
The Witch: 6/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2016)

*The Girlfriend Experience *

Don't get the hype. I honestly never cared about what hardships the self-centered, Bitchy MC was going through  (which honestly wasn't  much).

but boobies galore I guess ...

*C-*

*10 Cloverfield Lane*

The mood during the first two acts felt very tense and awkwardly intimate--like being stuck in an elevator full of strangers . Ironically enough , after the aliens show face, you realize how unnecessary it was for them to do so.

*B-

The People v. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story*

Best new show i've seen so far this Year . Besides the shameless exploitation of the Kardashians, I have no complaints . Whoever wrote this clearly isn't a fan of O.J himself. The man came off as a Buffoon!

*A-*


----------



## Lucaniel (May 19, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> *The Girlfriend Effects *


this movie doesn't exist m8


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2016)

autocorrect


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2016)

Sia is coming to Seattle.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2016)

_American Crime Story _was a very pleasant surprise. Season was on point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2016)

The Rick James joke when Marcia changed her hair almost floored me


----------



## Cyphon (May 19, 2016)

*Captain America: The First Avenger
*
For me this movie has gotten better with each re-watch. Well maybe not necessarily better, but I definitely appreciate it more now than I did in my earlier watches. The casting was pretty much perfect and for the era they had to put the movie it really did hold its own even compared to the more updated MCU movies. A little boring at times but again, the era kind of forced that a bit IMO. Outside of the boring parts I can't complain. 

4/5

Iron Man > Iron Man 2 >= Captain America > Thor

I think Captain America is more or less the equal of IM2 with the difference being IM2 was a little more entertaining and I enjoy modern over old.


----------



## TGM (May 20, 2016)

So I recently did a double feature of Batman v Superman and Civil War, and decided to write a post comparing all the ways the movies are both so similar and yet so different, and basically just discussing whatever I felt like discussing about them in a bit of a scattered fashion. So check it out, if you all might be interested:


----------



## Grape (May 20, 2016)

Fuck your blog. Post here, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Jena (May 20, 2016)

Justice League vs Teen Titans: *3/10*

Eh.

I haven't really enjoyed the last couple of DC animated movies, and this continues on that trend. I think I enjoyed this more than the last one? Honestly I'm not even sure, I've already forgotten everything that happened in Bad Blood. This one had the Teen Titans, which was a bonus. Unfortunately every single line of dialogue from the characters is horribly-written and cringey.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2016)

Jena said:


> Justice League vs Teen Titans: *3/10*
> 
> Eh.
> 
> I haven't really enjoyed the last couple of DC animated movies, and this continues on that trend. I think I enjoyed this more than the last one? Honestly I'm not even sure, I've already forgotten everything that happened in Bad Blood. This one had the Teen Titans, which was a bonus. Unfortunately every single line of dialogue from the characters is horribly-written and cringey.



my roommate wanted to see this, now I have to find a way to tell her i aint aboot that life


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2016)

That new Purge trailer.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2016)

Nice Guys: A-

I thought it was really funny.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2016)

Cool, I'm about to see Nice Guys myself.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2016)

I'd write a more detailed review...but I'm not in the mood right now, lol. 

I just learned about the production and back-story of "The Adventures of Milo and Otis", a childhood favorite. I wasn't aware that it was a re-edited version of a Japanese movie and...the animal cruelty allegations will give me nightmares.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 21, 2016)

*Southbound: *5/10 - Mediocre

Sloppy horror anthology. Some cool sequences though. Could've used some extra runtime and been less vague on WTF was actually going on.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2016)

The Nice Guys:  A.

Really funny.  Extremely entertaining.  Love seventies Los Angeles.

Omg, when Ryan Gosling used a rotating car for cover.


----------



## Cyphon (May 21, 2016)

*The Avengers
*
I know this has fallen slightly out of favor with some people after all of the initial hype but I think it still holds up. Some of the complaints I have heard is that the movie is actually boring at times but for me the "boring" times were saved because of how well they have casted this Marvel stuff going all the way back to Iron Man 1. The dialogue was entertaining whether it was comedy or drama and they did a great job of balancing the cast. To top it off the third act of this movie had arguably the top 2 or 3 Marvel moments to this point in the series and they are still at least top 5 even given the fantastic fight scene in Civil War and what not. 

Everything Hulk was great but 2 of the standout moments in the movie are when he slams Loki and saves Iron Man. The scene where all of the Avengers are suited up together in one spot in battle and the camera pans around still gives me excitement even after seeing this movie 3 or 4 times. The little growth they gave Iron Man after Captain America is gets on him about being selfish and what not and then he decides to sacrifice himself and you get the missed call with Pepper. Surprisingly emotional even though we knew he would live.

My one knock on the movie is that I think they really missed out in this one of getting some good combos into the action. Captain America had (I think) 2 combos in the final battle but outside of that it was very individual. Maybe I notice it more now because it was really good in Civil War.

4.5/5

Current rankings:

Avengers >= Iron Man > Iron Man 2 >= Captain America > Thor

I take Avengers slightly over Iron Man because we get more characters and a bit more variety but in overall quality I would say they are pretty much equals.


----------



## Cyphon (May 21, 2016)

*Iron Man 3
*
I might be getting soft in my old age but I liked this one too. I don't remember liking most of these movies so much the first time I watched them but now I have enjoyed all of them barring Thor and even that wasn't terrible, just not good. I know I am beating a dead horse at this point but once again the casting really helps carry these movies even through the parts that otherwise might not be that interesting. To the bad, I wasn't a fan of the Mandarin twist. It isn't that it was bad (it was mostly funny in fact) but I really bought into that guy as being scary. The other guy was just sort of meh. 

Of the 3 Iron Man movies this one had the best final battle and I liked seeing the different suits but felt like they could have done a bit more to make them unique and really highlight that. They touched on it a little but I wanted more. Not much else to say. I think a lot of people didn't like it IIRC but I like the Iron Patriot suit and wish we could have gotten to see it used a bit more.

4.5/5

Avengers >= Iron Man > Iron Man 3 > Iron Man 2 >= Captain America > Thor


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2016)

Our Brand is Crisis: B-

Not bad, but it seems to be lacking...something. I think the ending was just too anti-climactic and you can easily predict where it's going, but the acting is good and the movie kept my interest for the most part.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2016)

X-Men Apocalypse - 3/10

Horrible. The 2 or 3 cool scenes don't make up for how boring everyone is.


----------



## Cyphon (May 22, 2016)

*Thor: The Dark World
*
Ok, now I know I am losing it. I actually enjoyed this movie this second time around. The plot was a bit more out there but the action was much better and this one had some feels. The final battle was kind of interesting and the elves were pretty scary as opponents. Still not a Portman or Dennings fan but the rest of the cast is well chosen.

3.5/5

Avengers >= Iron Man > Iron Man 3 > Iron Man 2 > Captain America > Thor 2 > Thor


----------



## Seraphiel (May 22, 2016)

From our banned bratan @Lucaniel 

[5:52:23] Luc: finally finished dis one

could u pls post in rate the last movie thread for me


----------



## Bluebeard (May 23, 2016)

*Hateful Eight: *9/10


Dingus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2016)

Look out! We have another Whiplash on our hands!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2016)

Black Dingus. 

The "Gotham" season finale was...well, better than the Season 1 finale. It was more entertaining and not quite as rushed, although it still felt like the fall of Dr. Strange happened too quickly. One moment he's in control and the next, he's squealing and blubbering in fear, completely out of his league. One of the big problems with Season 2 is that it seems like the show is trying to cram in as much Batman mythos as quickly as possible, possibly because cancellation was not out of the question at the time and they wanted to (mostly) wrap things up. But I enjoyed the Strange arc, so the conclusion left me feeling unsatisfied.


----------



## Ae (May 24, 2016)

@Rukia Market was bonkers today


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2016)

I have too much petroleum in my portfolio.  So unfortunately I am still trying to recover from 2015.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2016)




----------



## TGM (May 25, 2016)

So a couple weeks back I mentioned here how one of my films was being screened, and decided to share my thoughts and experiences from this occasion:


----------



## Sassy (May 25, 2016)

The Circle on Netflix was the last movie I've recently watched. Very different yet interesting enough it had my attention, kinda fucked up in some parts. Probably rate it a 7/10.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 25, 2016)

*Stretch
*
Swearing was excessive, drug taking was over the top, customes made no sense and this driver needs _real _acting classes.















...
















But what a drug fuelled crazy adrenaline rush of a night brehs 

First movie I liked in quite a while. 8/10


----------



## mali (May 25, 2016)

starred up 8/10

loved the bare bones approach they took in terms of dialogue and the cast did a great job (hats off to ben mendelsohn because that was a shockingly accurate portrayal of the type of character he was playing ). the film doesnt do much for o'connells range as an actor but ehh, he works with what he has.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 25, 2016)

We should be all watch the same classic movie voted for once a year IMO.


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> We should be all watch the same classic movie voted for once a year IMO.



A Serbian Film

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2016)

can't say I understood your post, Speedy


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2016)

Oh are we watching Carrie during Film Club again?


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2016)

No pre nuptial agreement?  Johnny Depp is a dumbass!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2016)

3 days after his mother died tho?


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2016)

That first Alice in Wonderland made over a billion dollars.  Isn't this one going to flop mightily?  I have seen like zero advertisements for it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 26, 2016)

Bloody hell Stunna 

I mean since Film club is dead now why don't we agree once  or twice a year to watch a classic movie we can vote for without fail? We can agree to watch it on a holiday or weekend or something.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 26, 2016)

Jena said:


> A Serbian Film



Are you mocking me?  

I don't know Balkan based films.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2016)

The Big Short: A

If there was any problem with this movie, it was simply that I had some difficulty keeping up with the banking lingo. But it kept me invested, with great dialogue, performances and its bizarre style. I loved it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2016)

*Flash (season 2)*

Not much to say about it really . An overall step down from the previous season that at least gave us new characters and developments to look forward to.

*C+*

*X-Men Days of Future Past (the Rogue Cut )*

Actually a lot more fun upon second viewing, and while for the most part unnecessary-- I enjoy the subtle changes and additions that were made in this version .

*B+*

*Girls (season 1)*

On the surface it's Sex and the City for the newer generation. But dig deeper and you'll find something very genuine and smoothly witty. The fact that this is based off the writers own experiences helped the tone a great deal .
*
A-*


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2016)

It's millennial sex and the city don't dress it up any more than that.


----------



## Ae (May 26, 2016)

What a legend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2016)

Operation Condor: A-

The sequel to Jackie Chan's "Armour of God". This is an improvement.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2016)

All the kids on teens react know Dragonball Z.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2016)

Ae said:


> What a legend


I want to be a director.


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2016)

uhhhhhhh


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2016)

Stunna, admit it.  Elle is developing nicely.


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2016)

sure, but I stand by my reaction


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2016)

tfw Refn prolly got more from Fanning than her Cannes/prom date


----------



## Didi (May 27, 2016)

Refn actually did it the absolute madman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2016)

^OTP


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2016)

This Johnny Depp story just keeps getting worse and worse.  Apparently he hit her in the face with a phone and attempted to rape her.

I'm not a fan.  But I'm definitely done supporting his career.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2016)

Depp's team says she is lying


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2016)

Depp is an old drunk weirdo.  I don't believe anything that he says.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2016)

X Men Apocalypse: B-

It's not bad, producing some awesome visuals, effects, action scenes, etc and I did like the majority of the casting choices. Their interactions, whether dramatic or comical, kept me engaged. But it seemed like this movie was way too interested in welding the continuity of this franchise than it was in telling its own story. Apocalypse is awesome in terms of Isaac's performance and presence, but he seems oddly...weak...

They slowly build up to their big confrontation with him, which is fine, but the confrontation is very anti-climactic. Most of the shit you see him doing in the trailers is taken out of context. He can't grow into a giant, it's just that he's having a mental battle with Xavier. Magneto is causing all of that destruction in the actual movie, whereas the previews imply it is Apocalypse. The first time we see him get involved in a fight, he actually gets his ass handed to him (although he makes a successful comeback) and I can't help but feel he would barely register as a threat if he attacked during the events of the original "X-Me" movie- where everyone is much more experienced and Wolverine is present.

I think it would've been better to make a trilogy of films surrounding the Apocalypse story, as Oscar Isaac is captivating enough and I think it would've allowed its many subplots to have more breathing room. I mean, you're dealing with character arcs surrounding Magneto, Mystique, Storm, Cyclops and there are so many characters who are there simply for fanservice. Why was the love interest from "X Men First Class" even there? Was Beast necessary? Wolverine's cameo was awesome, but it contradicts the ending of "Days of Future Past" (apparently Mystique didn't save him). Once again, the primary goal is to weld a continuity that is simply too broken to fix.

I guess the fanservice was still kind of cool,,as we get to see Stryker's base from "X2" again...I'm surprised they acknowledged "X-Men 3" with the Phoenix angle, although that might mean they will redo that in a single...This isn't a bad movie, but it's trying to juggle too many subplots and characters to have any meaningful impact. It's just a shallow-but-fun enough action flick.

Edit: One thing I will give credit to X-Men for is that unlike the Marvel Cinematic Universe, it isn't afraid to kill off its cast. It increases the stakes, as you do feel like many of these characters can die.


----------



## Jena (May 28, 2016)

*Mystery Team* - 7/10
I'll be honest, I only watched this because Donald Glover was in it. Ended up being pretty funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2016)

Concussion: B-

It's fine, but little about this movie really stood out to me. It had too much Hollywood gloss, when it probably should've been grittier. Will Smith does really good, but not quite Oscar worthy- so I agree with the snub.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Depp is an old drunk weirdo.  I don't believe anything that he says.



Amber is bi isn't she? Heard she's not reliable.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2016)

Anaconda: C+

It was after J-Lo's butt.


----------



## Mercy (May 29, 2016)

X-Men: Apocalypse 9/10


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2016)

Neighbors 2:  B-

Not as good as the first Neighbors.  But you know what you are getting with Seth Rogan.  Still, I had a few laughs.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2016)

I also think that Chloe had a double during her bikini scene.  She usually looks a lot more chunky to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2016)

Ugh, tonight sucks. My timing belt died, so I'm either going to have to get a new car or pay a big bill- depending on how much damage was done to my engine. Also, the mechanic doesn't open for like...8 hours...lol. At least it died in a relatively safe area though.


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2016)

Watched Rogue Nation again the other day. Was still a great viewing.

Rebecca Ferguson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2016)

I own that movie!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2016)

Deathly Hallows Part 1 was on on this weekend on ABC or CBS (one of those channels).  And it was really engrossing and exciting.  Much better than most of the films being made today.


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I own that movie!



Yet another wise investment on your part. Well played, dude.



Also, this summer seems complete ass in terms of movie choices. I am disappointed man. 

But I feel the need to be transparent with you about one film I totally intend to watch.

And that's Independence Day 2.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2016)

Detective, I noticed that you created the Nice Guys thread.  Did you ever end up watching it?

Honestly, I think it might be my favorite movie so far this year.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2016)

Turns out I might just be an idiot. My timing belt seems fine and the mechanic appeared confused as to what was wrong with my car.

On another note, yeah this Summer sucks. This year actually sucks. "Apocalypse", "Turtles" and "Warcraft have all been panned- although TMNT 2 would've been a surprise if anything above shit.

Edit: The only movie Im currently curious about is "The Conjuring 2", simply because I loved the first and the long running time intrigues/worries me. Independence Day 2 has done little for me, as it just seems kind of pointless. But I'll watch it. Naked.


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Detective, I noticed that you created the Nice Guys thread.  Did you ever end up watching it?
> 
> Honestly, I think it might be my favorite movie so far this year.



OH SHIT MAN, lol

I totally forgot it was released last month. For some reason, I kept thinking it had a August release date.

Gonna need to see that ASAP.

Thanks for looking out


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2016)

Silver medalist was Everybody Wants Some.  It is a shame that I was the only person on the board to see it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2016)

Detective said:


> Yet another wise investment on your part. Well played, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we supposed to be excited for War Craft?


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Are we supposed to be excited for War Craft?



It was compared to Battlefield Earth, dude. That's all you need to know.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2016)

Mother of pearl. The Matrix has aged horribly over the years.


----------



## Ae (Jun 2, 2016)

@Parallax Got tickets to James Blake


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2016)

Apparently "The Conjuring 2" is pretty good, so at least the Summer has something.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 3, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Apparently "The Conjuring 2" is pretty good, so at least the Summer has something.



I don't know. The first one was very average so I'm a bit hesitant to watch another one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2016)

Cyphon, don't disappoint.  I'm ready for your rave review of TMNT 2.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2016)

I've chosen to skip "TMNT 2"...for now...


----------



## Grape (Jun 3, 2016)

Anything in theater worth paying to see?

I've never paid for a XMen movie. I don't intend to start now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Cyphon, don't disappoint.  I'm ready for your rave review of TMNT 2.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2016)

Grape said:


> Anything in theater worth paying to see?
> 
> I've never paid for a XMen movie. I don't intend to start now.


I have paid for every X-men movie.  I watched every single one in the theater, no exceptions.


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have paid for every X-men movie.  I watched every single one in the theater, no exceptions.



X-3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2016)

I think Wolverine Origins may have been worse.


----------



## Grape (Jun 3, 2016)

*X-Men: Apocalypse - 7/10*

These movies just seem stale now. X-Men aren't even interesting at this point.

You know what's interesting? The MCU.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2016)

"X- Men: Apocalypse" did feel very...I dunno, by the numbers? Did anyone really want to make the movie outside of mere financial gain?

Forsaken (2015): B

A western starring both Keifer and Donald Sutherland, which was actually pretty good. The scenery is breathtaking and the cast- which also includes Brian Cox, Demi Moore and Michael Wincott- is excellent. Donald does have a few moments where he doesn't seem all that interested in committing, particularly when witnessing his son being beaten up. But there are some great dramatic moments between the Sutherlands, which more than made up for the weaker parts. The story has a familiar premise ("gunslinger retires and returns to his hometown, only to find a gang terrorizing the place"), but it defies a lot of the cliches one would expect. 

The final duel between protagonist and antagonist (Wincott) was brilliant for going against conventions. The problems tend to arise from the pacing, which was very slow, mixed in with the explosive ending where six shooters seemingly never run out of ammo. It was an exciting finale, but the always loaded weapons didn't mesh well with the films first half. Still, a solid Western. Watch it. Naked.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2016)

R.I.P to Muhammad Ali

This is a scary year for well recognized  legends over 50


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't recall what _X-Men _movies I may or may not have seen theatrically prior to _First Class_, but I've seen every one since then.

_Apocalypse _is about to be the exception; I'm interested, but haven't had the chance.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2016)

X-Men Apocalypse: B-

I think you guys successfully lowered the hype for me.  I found this to not be terrible.  Lawrence totally phoned it in and was awful.  But there were elements that I liked too.


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2016)

Not even the Quicksilver moments were good.

The plot is inconsistent again. At the end of DoFP, Mystique was in control of Wolverine, now the real Stryker has him.

They ruined the only chance for the new generation to do anything during the Weapon X raid as well by having Jackman appear.

It's a shit movie. Brian Singer makes the exact same movie over and over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2016)

Grape said:


> *X-Men: Apocalypse - 7/10*
> 
> These movies just seem stale now. X-Men aren't even interesting at this point.
> 
> You know what's interesting? The MCU.





Grape said:


> Not even the Quicksilver moments were good.
> 
> The plot is inconsistent again. At the end of DoFP, Mystique was in control of Wolverine, now the real Stryker has him.
> 
> ...



But u gave it a seven

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2016)

Oh and they totally wasted Oscar Isaac. He had a shot after Ex Machina, and they totally fucked it for him.

Hardly any characters get lines. Psylocke was the most interesting horseman, and Munn says maybe two lines in the entire movie.

Angel is a fucking joke. The final battle was a joke. Christ, Fox really shit the bed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2016)

Parallax said:


> But u gave it a seven




7 is basically shit in my ratings. If you get 7, I watched your entire movie, and was disappointed. But I stayed around to finish it, so it at least kept my interest. 

If my scale were more practical I would give it a 6... maybe. idk.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2016)

Grape said:


> 7 is basically shit in my ratings. If you get 7, I watched your entire movie, and was disappointed. But I stayed around to finish it, so it at least kept my interest.


You think this lowly of a movie 3 points below "perfection."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2016)

Every time I visit YouTube right now I get an advertisement for Adam Sandler's latest Netflix project.  Has anyone watched that yet?  Good lord does it look atrocious.


----------



## Grape (Jun 4, 2016)

Can't say I really blame them for not letting Munn talk much. She's kind of shit as far as acting goes.

Remember a couple of years ago when Michael Fassbender and James McAvoy were relevant? Man, they have fallen hard.

I blame XMen.


----------



## Ae (Jun 5, 2016)

@Grape your scale sucks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Cyphon, don't disappoint.  I'm ready for your rave review of TMNT 2.



Haven't been to see it yet. May go next weekend. 


*Captain America: Winter Soldier
*
Took a little break from going through the MCU movies but finally got around to watching this one again. Still a great movie but has lost a little bit of its impact for me because I have seen it a few times more recently. I am leaning towards this still being the best but hard to say because of the recency bias going on. Definitely interested to see how I feel about Guardians after so long.

4.5/5

Winter Soldier > Avengers >= Iron Man > Iron Man 3 > Iron Man 2 > Captain America > Thor 2 > Thor

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 5, 2016)

Wow this forum is dying.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 5, 2016)

Grape said:


> 7 is basically shit in my ratings. If you get 7, I watched your entire movie, and was disappointed. But I stayed around to finish it, so it at least kept my interest.
> 
> If my scale were more practical I would give it a 6... maybe. idk.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2016)

The Hateful Eight: A

The Black Dingus movie is still great, although its visual style is more designed to fit theaters. 

Lady Snowblood: A-


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 5, 2016)

*Watchmen: *8/10

Still one of my favorite superhero movies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 5, 2016)

Bluebeard said:


> *Watchmen: *8/10
> 
> Still one of my favorite superhero movies.


Amen


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2016)

Watchmen would have been better.

If they had actually put any effort into the fucking thing.


I think I gave it a 7.5/10.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2016)

Boruto manga?  Scrub characters like him get a manga?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2016)

Wtf. There's another Naruto manga?

What.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2016)

Every time I visit this place I see an explanation at the top of the page for a new sub forum.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Every time I visit YouTube right now I get an advertisement for Adam Sandler's latest Netflix project.  Has anyone watched that yet?  Good lord does it look atrocious.



My cousin was watching it, seen a few scenes. It's fucking terrible.


----------



## Slice (Jun 7, 2016)

X-Men Age of Apocalypse

This is a two and a half hour movie that feels twice as long and nothing ever happens in it.
Quicksilver scene was fun but Futurama did it better.
Sansa Stark looks too innocent for Jean Grey and the Wolverine cameo doesn't fit the new timeline at all.

A huge letdown.

2/5



Ae said:


> @Parallax Got tickets to James Blake



Saw him at a festival this saturday and was immensely let down.
This music just doesn't work on such a stage. Especially since it was completely void of any video screens or stuff like that. Just switching blue / white / yellow lights all the time.
Not a worthy headliner, you can't just select artists because of popularity and stick them on a main stage, gotta set a good mood and surrounding atmosphere.

But Explosions in the Sky played the same day and i doubt anyone could have topped that for me.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2016)

Uve seen explosions in the sky before, they're good.


----------



## Ae (Jun 7, 2016)

Slice said:


> Saw him at a festival this saturday and was immensely let down.
> This music just doesn't work on such a stage. Especially since it was completely void of any video screens or stuff like that. Just switching blue / white / yellow lights all the time.
> Not a worthy headliner, you can't just select artists because of popularity and stick them on a main stage, gotta set a good mood and surrounding atmosphere.



Aww man how big was the festival?
I'm seeing him in small venue, so hopefully it'll be more intimate.


----------



## Jena (Jun 7, 2016)

Grape said:


> Wtf. There's another Naruto manga?
> 
> What.


Gotta ride the money train, even after it's derailed and killed thousands.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slice (Jun 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> Aww man how big was the festival?
> I'm seeing him in small venue, so hopefully it'll be more intimate.



It was a rather small festival, id say around 9000 - 10000 people max.
Still too big for music like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 8, 2016)

[1:49:19] Luc:  (sun)
[1:50:14] Luc: oh btw could you post that link along with  and  in the rate movie thread for me, maybe then they'll move past the single-digit view count which is mostly me


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Every time I visit YouTube right now I get an advertisement for Adam Sandler's latest Netflix project.  Has anyone watched that yet?  Good lord does it look atrocious.


I saw half of it on netlfix.

There where cgi fish in it!


----------



## Grape (Jun 8, 2016)

Damn, half of a Netflix viewing? That's like a 4/10 on my scale.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2016)

Seraphiel said:


> [1:49:19] Luc:  (sun)
> [1:50:14] Luc: oh btw could you post that link along with  and  in the rate movie thread for me, maybe then they'll move past the single-digit view count which is mostly me





Tell Luc I read one of his reviews a while back


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2016)

Yikes, the newest Attack on Titan chapter was heavy. Very depressing. 

Daddy's Home: C/C+

Another kind of depressing! Actually, this Will Ferrell/Mark Wahlberg comedy was passable, having just enough really funny  moments to keep me from turning it off. The problem though is that when it strikes comedic gold, it will promptly beat the joke to death.


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm going to watch a Chinese cam version of Warcraft.


Being a hardcore Warcraft/WoW hater, I'm pretty sure this will only make the movie better.

Expect an A+ rating.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2016)

I'd be more interested in a Warcraft 3 adaptation. Zombies make everything better.


----------



## Didi (Jun 10, 2016)

THIS ENTIRE CITY MUST BE PURGED


----------



## Slice (Jun 10, 2016)

Doing a condensed version of the Warcraft 3 plot would have been better for the movie.

Its ultra thin plot is only kept alive because of the "i know that guy and what will happen to him" feelings you get because you know the lore. I doubt people that dont know about it will enjoy it.

Its a fun fantasy movie the way it is. But even with low expectations the fake looking props and horrible greenscreen scenes all over the movie drag it down.

It should have been full CGI to begin with.

I'd say its a 2/5 elevated to a 3/5 as a movie for fans as it is basically nothing more than high budget fan fiction.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2016)

Slice, I'm disappointed that you don't think that Jean Grey was the best thing about the new X-men movie.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2016)

She sucked is why


----------



## Grape (Jun 11, 2016)

Truth hurts, R.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2016)

Para did you hear that Persona 5 isn't coming until 2017?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2016)

The Conjuring 2: B

It's good, but kind of a rehash.


----------



## Slice (Jun 12, 2016)

Jean Grey in addition to being miscast here is a really annoying character for storytelling because all writers seem to do with her is use her existence to Phoenix away any possible threat.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 12, 2016)

Slice said:


> Jean Grey in addition to being miscast here is a really annoying character for storytelling because all writers seem to do with her is use her existence to Phoenix away any possible threat.


Me neither, I dont like the look of that Brachiosaurus woman.



Rukia said:


> Para did you hear that Persona 5 isn't coming until 2017?


You are joking... right?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2016)

Not joking.

Conjuring 2: B+

I really liked it.  Major improvement from the first Conjuring.  Might have been a tad long, but that would probably be my only complaint.

It also is a nice feeling to know that I helped the Conjuring topple Warcraft at the box office.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 12, 2016)

Well looks like WOW it's the new resident evil when it comes to domestic.




> *Box Office: ‘Conjuring 2’ Scores $40.4 Million Debut, ‘Warcraft’ Bombs (Domestically)*
> The New Line release nearly matched the first “Conjuring’s” $41.9 million debut, but its $40 million price tag is nearly double what its predecessor cost to make. It made short work of the weekend’s other contenders. With “Conjuring 2” dominating ticket sales, Legendary and Universal’s “Warcraft” settled for second place with $24.4 million and Lionsgate’s “Now You See Me 2” took third place, debuting to $23 million.
> 
> In a less globalized business, “Warcraft’s” domestic debut would have been ruinous, given the video game adaptation’s $160 million production budget and the millions spent in marketing the film. However, “Warcraft” isrom foreign audiences, particularly moviegoers in China. The fantasy adventure has earned a scorching $156 million over its first four days in the People’s Republic.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2016)

Why is China so interesting in that crap?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2016)

Wow I expected Warcraft to be trash, but to think that one of the biggest games ever couldn't at least bring in exceptional numbers..


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont like the look of that Brachiosaurus woman.



Pump your brakes, kid.


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wow I expected Warcraft to be trash but to think that one of the biggest games ever couldn't at least bring in exceptional numbers..


Mario
Street Fighter
Double Dragon
Doom
And several others would like to say, "Hello!".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2016)

I said "one of", and i'm talking about modern gaming .  Not sure about their numbers today, but WoW subscribers was counted in the millions not too long ago .


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 12, 2016)

looks like even thier millions of players havent been able to pump it. Things are not looking bright at all and I insist! that this movie should had been pure cgi. Not idea why they went life action. Where they attempting to imitate Avatar?


----------



## Grape (Jun 12, 2016)

*Warcraft - 7.5/10
*
If it had not been for poor editing and lacking exposition, this movie would have stood a better chance. 

Not as bad as X-Men Apocalypse, but still pretty bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2016)

I watched the documentary about the incident that "The Conjuring 2" was based on. Quite frankly, it's so obviously a hoax that I'm surprised it got this much attention. In the movie, there is an interview sequence and that is actually very similar to an actual filmed interview. But in the real-life version, the girl looks like she's struggling to contain her laughter. The Warrens also had little to do with the case.

So props to James Wan for making me able to take it seriously, Are there any credible real-life hauntings? Because most seem to have been dismissed or refuted.


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2016)

Nah, people will believe anything and then invent stories themselves to keep believing.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2016)

The Conjuring Part 2 was definitely a lot better than it had any right to be.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 13, 2016)

muh patrick wilson


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2016)

My review of "The Conjuring 2" is up, although I can't seem to add links in my signature at this time, so here it is: 

The Invasion: C+

"Invasion of the Body Snatchers" without the camp...and charm...But it's watchable.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I said "one of", and i'm talking about modern gaming .  Not sure about their numbers today, but WoW subscribers was counted in the millions not too long ago .


World of Warcraft is over 12 years old, it's hardly modern. If this movie came out in 2008, it probably would have sold pretty well.

Also, pretty much no video game movie has been an incredible success.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2016)

Age doesn't make it any less modern, it is still the most well known MMORPG on the market even to those unfamiliar with the genre .

But I'll agree that this film was likely released pass its peak of notoriety.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2016)

To be fair, the critic savaging probably turned off a lot of people. I was curious, but the negative reviews made me wary of chasing it in theaters.

The Fifth Wave: D-

The first half of the movie was watchable, moving as a swif


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2016)

So far this has not been a very good year.  And most of the summer blockbusters have disappointed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2016)

Yup. And none of the subsequent releases are really exciting me. "Tarzan" looks so shockingly bland and "Independence Day 2" isn't doing much for me- even though I loved the first as a boy. 

But this weekend I get to watch "Bone Tomahawk", which looks f@cking awesome. A cannibal sticks his bone in Kurt Russell's mouth. Reminds me of what I did Liverbird.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2016)

I will see Suicide Squad, but I'm not expecting much.


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2016)

I know someone who is pumped for Independence Day 2.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2016)

Did he say why?


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2016)

No, I was just over his house when a trailer came on. He seemed pretty stoked.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2016)

Central Intelligence: B-

It was consistently amusing. But I'd say wait till it comes out on DVD, as it's not funny enough to warrant a full theatrical viewing. But if you really want to see this in theaters, it's funny enough so I won't encourage you to change your mind.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> So far this has not been a very good year.  And most of the summer blockbusters have disappointed.


watch finding dory. you wont be disappointed. i didn't have an opinion of it going in besides 'oh god a sequel on finding nemo about dory just because ellen degeners is a popular meme now.' boy was i wrong. it was so good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2016)

The Real Miyagi: A-

Touching tribute to Fumio Demura, who was/is a major player in the martial arts community. Outside of his influence on martial arts movie stars, he's probably known most for being Mr. Miyagi's stunt double in "The Karate Kid". 

Bone Tomahawk: B

While suffering from some amateurish direction, the film satisfied my western/horror/Kurt Russell with a f@cking beard cravings.


----------



## Grape (Jun 19, 2016)

WHO HYPE?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2016)

*American Beauty*- I didn't love this as much as other people, but I can see why it's so loved. It has great moments, namely the hilarious yet also depressing ending.

*My rating: 7.8/10*


MartialHorror said:


> But this weekend I get to watch "Bone Tomahawk", which looks f@cking awesome. A cannibal sticks his bone in Kurt Russell's mouth. Reminds me of what I did Liverbird.


Bone Tomahawk has been on my PC for months now. I may as well watch it soon as well.


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2016)

@Stunna This girl I know is looking more and more like Zoe Kravitz every day, except like 7 years younger.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2016)

Seven years younger? I could work with that.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 20, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Bone Tomahawk has been on my PC for months now. I may as well watch it soon as well.


Whatcha waiting for? It's amazing


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 20, 2016)

I dunno. I found it hilariously ironic, but also sad. Maybe I'm bat shit crazy.


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2016)

I've always found it inspiring, I guess. Lester has an epiphany. His delusions crumble, and he has objective clarity of himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2016)

Commercial for Sicario on TV.

I should watch it again. Great film, but everyone here, like @Detective @Rukia @Stunna @~Gesy~ @Parallax , fucking panned it.

Amateur-hour, couch-sitting-wannabe-directors, don't know shit about film.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2016)

quote where I panned it


----------



## Grape (Jun 20, 2016)

Jesus don't forget, Stunna. Jesus knows.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2016)

I praised it.  Own it on Blu Ray too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2016)

Grape said:


> Commercial for Sicario on TV.
> 
> I should watch it again. Great film, but everyone here, like @Detective @Rukia @Stunna @~Gesy~ @Parallax , fucking panned it.
> 
> Amateur-hour, couch-sitting-wannabe-directors, don't know shit about film.


This is what you've tagged me in here for? To lie?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2016)

@~Gesy~ Sorry about your Warriors dude.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @~Gesy~ Sorry about your Warriors dude.


See! This is how you do it. much more subtle .


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2016)

I bet @Vault loved Sicario.

Because Vault is a standup guy, unlike the rest of you 2Fast-2Furious-James-Bond circlejerking fuckers.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 21, 2016)

I was probably the one who praised Sicario the most here at the time. I even watched it twice when it came out, within two days.


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah I can't remember anyone here panning it 

Most, if not all, loved it. I know I did


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 21, 2016)

Benicio got robbed an oscar for that performance


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2016)

Deakins got robbed an oscar for that cinematography


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 21, 2016)

True. That's why the whole event is a joke, and has no relevance to me.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2016)

I am excited next weekend is looking to be impressive for movies I will be watching on the big screen.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2016)

Two more days until brexit!  It will be glorious!


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is what you've tagged me in here for? To lie?



My thoughts exactly.... smh


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2016)

@~Gesy~ @Detective Oh i'm sorry, did my reunion shit on your day?


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2016)

Grape said:


> @~Gesy~ @Detective Oh i'm sorry, did my reunion shit on your day?



No, not at all. I was just expecting.... more in a classical troll sense, I suppose. I was somewhat disheartened to see it was a rather simple attempt.

But it's great to see you around as always, Grapey.


----------



## Grape (Jun 21, 2016)

aww.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2016)

I wouldn'


Didi said:


> Deakins got robbed an oscar for that cinematography



I wouldnt say losing to the GOAT is being robbed


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2016)

Not really I suppose, but if I had to choose between giving it to someone for the third time in a row, or giving it to someone who's been passed over like 11 times already, I'd know.


and there were some years in which Deakins was definitely robbed, like 2007


----------



## Grape (Jun 22, 2016)

You mean 2008?

He had two films nominated, No Country for Old Men and The Assassination of Jesse James.

There Will Be Blood won, and rightfully so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2016)

2008 oscars is about the filmyear 2007, that's why I say 2007 yeah

and Assassination should have won tyvm

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2016)

33: C

This is the movie based on those 33 Chileans who were trapped for over 2 months in mines a few years ago and while it's technically acceptably made, it was way too slow and I was ready for it to be over around the half way point. Once they reach the miners, most of the suspense is lost because now they're safe (if uncomfortable underground) and the attempts at creating new tension seemed contrived. The tone was also pretty unstable, but above everything, I found the movie to be badly paced. Some of the shots of the mines though were gorgeous and the acting was usually good.


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks for staying U.K.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2016)

Staying would be idiotic.

And I'm saying that as someone with most of my money in stocks, I know I will take a hit if Britain exits.  But it seems like a no-brainer from their perspective.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2016)

Finding Dory - 6 or 7

I recommend to fans of the original or Disney/Pixar in general. Otherwise, pass.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 23, 2016)

Opens in Toronto tomorrow!


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Staying would be idiotic.
> 
> And I'm saying that as someone with most of my money in stocks, I know I will take a hit if Britain exits.  But it seems like a no-brainer from their perspective.



I jinxed it
Leaving is up
fml


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2016)

This is going to be tough.  England could go into a recession for a little while.  But they will turn things around and be happy that they made this decision.


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2016)

TVIX is gonna be up 100% at open


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2016)

I do also view this as a buying opportunity.  Prices are definitely going to plummet, and some overpriced stocks will become more affordable.


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2016)

@Vault and @Liverbird is going to be surrounded by Japanese tourist soon


----------



## Grape (Jun 24, 2016)

@~Gesy~  I give your use of metaphorical ratings a solid @Grape out of a possible @Jena.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2016)

*Three*
The ultimate pressure cooker movie.

Takes 3 very high stress jobs, locks them in the same space shakes it vigorously for 65 minutes and then you get something that you the person reading this will have to see to believe.

Runs absolute circles around our ideas of action and pacing and gun fights I have seen recently in the west.

The bullet ballet is alive and well.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2016)

@Stunna i'm going to see Neon Demon tomorrow.  But I admit, I am pretty worried. I hope I don't hate it.


----------



## Didi (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh man I wanna see Neon Demon but it isn't out here until like 3 weeks from now


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm curious how you'll react to it. It's a very alienating movie, as you might expect from another Refn picture.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2016)

I hated Only God Forgives.  Really like Drive.  Haven't made the effort to track down his other films.


----------



## Grape (Jun 25, 2016)

I liked Only God Forgives. That wincest tease was hot. I'd be very, very interested in a prequel.

Drive is beautifully shot, and has dat soundtrack, but the plot convenience is thick and full of impractical coincidence.


----------



## Ae (Jun 25, 2016)

@Stunna Fanning wasn't 18 during Neon Demon, creep!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2016)

As bad as this sounds and I'd even argue that my own words here represent everything I hate about elitist film criticism, I despise "Only God Forgives" so much that I almost hate its fans along with it. There is nothing deep about that movie, as its symbolism is so heavy handed that it ceases being symbolism. I mean shit, the guy with Mommy issues sticks his hand into his Mothers womb. How do people take that seriously? Although I will admit that my biggest problem is that it's really, really boring. 

Independence Day: Resurgence- B-

This is a tough call and I wish I watched the first film in recent memory, so I could accurately compare the two. Visually, "Resurgence" is stunning, boasting excellent CGI, gorgeous cinematography and intriguing designs. The sense of scale was breathtaking, particularly when that big-ass ship landed on Earth. This might be problematic in the long run, as I suspect these visuals won't be so eye popping on the small screen (The first film had memorable imagery that resonates on all screens), but my eyes were pleased. The sound and music were all thunderous and epic as well, although the end credits seemed to be ripping off "Star Wars" for a brief moment. I also like that while this contains a lot of call-backs to the first film, it doesn't rely too much on nostalgia. It provides a lot of new content and ideas, which were interesting. When it came to the characters, I enjoyed watching the old guard (Jeff Goldblum,  I missed you) and some new additions were pretty cool too (that Warlord, even if he felt superfluous, like most of the cast). 

But...this movie is f@cking dumb, arguably even moreso than the original. Part of the problem is that the newer cast is mostly bland compared to the original cast and the lack of Will Smithian charisma creates a huge vacuum. There are also way too many characters, most of whom could've easily been cut out (kids, guys on boat, nerdy Government dude, psychologist, why so many people?) . Even the guy who technically is the main character (the black kid who's supposed to be Smith's son) feels like an afterthought. The tone is all over the place as well, although this might be an issue with the first film as well. It's been a long time since I've seen it, but it seemed like the original ID4 was mostly a light hearted romp which had enough drama to make us feel like there are stakes. The sequel seems to want to be darker and edgier, so the attempts at comedy- while sometimes funny- feel very out of place. Character deaths no longer seem to have any weight. When someone died in the first, their deaths usually were felt throughout the remainder of the movie. They kill off an original cast member relatively early and after a scene where a loved one mopes, that person is forgotten about and I wonder why they bothered in the first place. Even when someone else VERY important pulls off a heroic sacrifice near the end, I honestly had forgotten about it by the time the end credits role. Hell, one character loses their (strongly implied) significant other and after a genuinely tear jerking scene, this character reverts to being a goofy comedic relief. 

I also didn't care for the finale, even though I like the idea behind it. It's different than what we got in the first film, but something about the desert landscape reeked of 'we don't want to spend anymore money'. The film is fast paced, but maybe too fast paced, as they never build up any suspense. But considering "Independence Day" did NOT need a sequel, I was surprised how much I enjoyed myself. I don't think it will leave a lasting impression on anybody, but it was entertaining enough.


----------



## Jena (Jun 25, 2016)

Fateful Findings - *laptop/10*

Jumping on the bandwagon, since this is the new bad movie that the internet is hyping up.

Well folks, the hype is real. I think this is the first movie I've seen in years where the trailer is so good and yet the movie is just as good.  Neil Breen is a visionary...a man with yellowing teeth and a desire to smash every mid-2000s laptop he comes across. We can all learn a thing or two from him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2016)

I saw the "YourMovieSucksDOTorg" review of that and indeed, it looked pretty amazing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2016)

I made a timing mistake had a lot of time to kill and somehow ended up seeing 4 movies on the big screen.

In the order I saw them:

*Macbeth (1971)*
This movie would be amazing if you removed all the stuff that led up to it being made.

When you add in the stuff this movie was made in direct response to it becomes a forceful impact that showcases the power and timelessness of the words of Shakespeare forevermore.
*
Warcraft*
I enjoyed this more than the last Marvel movie I saw. I don't understand the problems people have with this.

Sure it jumps in and wants you to keep up with it, but that is a bad thing?

*Nice Guys*
In some ways even better the second time around.
*
Possession*
Relentless.

I have rarely seen a film, pivot this hard halfway through and this effortless and in a way that re-frames what has come before, this film is spectacular go into it cold.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2016)

Independence Day: Resurgence - 7/10

Very weak start but things really picked about halfway through and did so well enough that the movie didn't feel like it dragged on. The "young" cast members were pretty mediocre to me (sans Travis Tope) and still fell to the wayside by the likes of Bill Pullman, Brent Spiner, and Judd Hirsch (although Goldblum was in much of it, he didn't seem as overbearing as he tends to be but also ventured into forgettable territory here). Though other new cast that weren't the "youth" were still great like William Fichtner, Deobia Oparei, and particularly Nicolas Wright stealing the show towards the end. Although there was nothing matching Pullman's speech from the first film, there's still plenty of explosions and one-liners which is all I wanted from it - and as predicted, nothing was lost by Will Smith missing out on this due to his greed.  They had plenty of others returning including Vivica A. Fox, so it worked out.


----------



## TGM (Jun 26, 2016)

So I attended the double feature event for the release of the new Independence Day, and I'm happy to report that the first movie still holds up quite well by today's standards! That said, the second movie is depressingly terrible, and an absolute disaster of a movie that must be stopped. Here are my extended thoughts on the full experience:


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2016)

Contrary to popular belief, Will Smith didn't turn down the role for monetary reasons. He had to choose between "Suicide Squad" and this, because they were shooting around the same time and chose the former (obviously).


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 26, 2016)

Ip man 3  5/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2016)

@Stunna i was at the theatre parking lot to see Neon Demon.  But I was just too scared that I might hate it.  And I decided I would rather play video games, so I drove home.  Didn't see it this weekend.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2016)

well, uh

thanks for the update, b


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2016)

Might be a better watch at home anyway.


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Might be a better watch at home anyway.



Let's be honest here dude, I think we all know you will be the first to make a pre-order for your collection, as per usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2016)

Let's be honest though.  Sometimes it isn't a lot of fun to watch an artsy movie at the theatre surrounded by dummies that don't understand it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2016)

There was only one other person at my screening of _Neon Demon._


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2016)

Did you like the movie?  Or are you done with Refn?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2016)

I liked it, but it's the weakest movie I've seen from him so far. Wouldn't recommend it to many people, and can understand why others wouldn't enjoy it. 6/10.


----------



## Detective (Jun 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Let's be honest though.  Sometimes it isn't a lot of fun to watch an artsy movie at the theatre surrounded by dummies that don't understand it.



Oh man, I can agree with that totally. You know, I think there is only two scenarios that I really like when watching a film. An opening night packed house(especially in the winter time, I dunno, there is something magical about seeing a film during the November-December period) or in a completely theatre.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2016)

Cersei you bitch!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Jun 27, 2016)

Sigh Amex parted ways with JetBlue, now Costco.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone seen " La Resa Dei Conti"
Van Cliff is in it, I liked it. But I feel like they really didnt explore his character that much, would have liked to see him interact with the actress and find out more about him.
The movie was fun, altought sometimes the framing can be left wanting and some things sometimes feel like they drag things for a while.



Detective said:


> Oh man, I can agree with that totally. You know, I think there is only two scenarios that I really like when watching a film. An opening night packed house(especially in the winter time, I dunno, there is something magical about seeing a film during the November-December period) or in a completely theatre.



Tis the spirit of christmas.
I know that feeling far too well and I enjoy it whole heartedly.


----------



## TGM (Jun 27, 2016)

So I've been going back recently and catching up on some Disney movies that had come out during that time in my life when I was "too old for cartoons", and here's some thoughts on what I've caught up on so far.

*The Hunchback of Notre Dame* was kinda meh, definitely lesser Disney stuff here. As a musical, there isn't one single song that stands out or stays with you, and several of the songs are shockingly sloppily executed at that. On top of that, I called total bullshit on the ending, and find it almost hilarious how the same directors who gave us Beauty and the Beast proceed to give us the _exact opposite_ message from that movie with this one.

I'll also say this about it, this movie came out during the time when all of these movies were still receiving G ratings as opposed to PG, as they currently do, and holy shit is this a shocking rating for this film. Hell, the violence and language in this movie is _borderline_ PG-13, yet this shit got away with an "absolutely nothing objectionable" rating? How the fuck? I can only assume the MPAA literally didn't even bother watching and merely slapped on the G rating by default because, fuck it, it's Disney.

*Mulan* was a big step up after that, however. A much more solid movie, though it's also fairly weak as a musical, having only one standout song in the whole thing in the form of "Make A Man Out Of You", but god _damn_ is that song fucking powerful! Even if it _is_ just a montage song! But it's been consistently stuck in my head ever since, and is really just such an awesome song!

But beyond that, I thought this movie was good, but had the potential to be _great_. It's held back by some poor decision making as it concerns the comic relief, relying far too heavily on a Loony Tunes style of slapstick comedy that really doesn't mesh well at all with the vibe of the movie they're trying to pull off. Where this style was put to much better use in the far more appropriate The Emperor's New Groove, it sticks out like a sore thumb as just not belonging here, and is far too prevalent throughout, particularly in the middle of a number of otherwise serious scenes, dampening their impact in the process.

That aside, I thought the story was pretty damn good, particularly upon reflection, and pretty damn empowering at that. It's just that damn ill-fitted comic relief that holds this back from being a true Disney classic, which is really just kind of a shame.

Lastly, I just watched *Pocahontas*, and holy shit, why did nobody tell me this movie was so fucking fantastic before now? This is honestly top-tier stuff from Disney, and I never woulda imagined that, as I honestly went into this one expecting the least out of this particular bunch. But this movie absolutely _wowed_ me! As a musical it's top notch, both in terms of its arrangement as well as the songs themselves. Just really phenomenal stuff! And visually it's one of the most interesting and gorgeous movies to come out of Disney. What a just all around fantastic little treat this movie was! I'll be watching this one again pretty soon, I can pretty much guarantee you that.

But anyways, that's it for this bunch, still got some more I'm wanting to get around to, and I'll report back on them with some thoughts, assuming I having anything to say about 'em.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2016)

Im pretty sure Season 6 of "Game of Thrones" killed off more characters than it has episodes...


----------



## Didi (Jun 28, 2016)

TGM said:


> S
> 
> *The Hunchback of Notre Dame* was kinda meh, definitely lesser Disney stuff here. As a musical, there isn't one single song that stands out or stays with you





fuck you, these two are amazing. Especially Hellfire, one of the best (and definitely the darkest) Disney villain songs ever.

And Court of Miracles is always in my head for hours after

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Jun 28, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Im pretty sure Season 6 of "Game of Thrones" killed off more characters than it has episodes...




Well yeah. Definitely killed more than 10 characters.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2016)

Kung Fury: A

The short film, this made me laugh. I'm glad they didn't make this into a full length feature though as I think its style would've gotten old after awhile.

Woochi: B


----------



## Grape (Jun 28, 2016)

Pretty sure they recently announced a full length sequel to Kung Fury.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2016)

Well, I'll see it and maybe they will make it work.


----------



## TGM (Jun 28, 2016)

Didi said:


> fuck you, these two are amazing.


I'm sorry, but there is absolutely _no_ fucking excuse for you to be a dick about it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2016)

I hope you don't find my response as abrasive as Didi's


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2016)

Grape said:


> Well yeah. Definitely killed more than 10 characters.


This season was a blood bath!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2016)

TGM said:


> That's not the bullshit part. The bullshit part is him being so okay with it, to the point that he literally brings their hands together and stands back and watches on lovingly as the two embrace in a kiss. Yeah, I didn't buy that moment for a second.


He's a nice guy. 



> That they felt the need to insert the handsome man for her to end up with is creating that dilemma all its own. Again, that she ended up with that particular guy I get. But the message is still opposite from what they had done before, which I found sort of hilarious.


Phoebus was in the original novel. He wasn't invented by Disney just to spite Quasi. And again, the message would only be the opposite if she went with Phoebus despite him being a jerk. He wasn't a jerk.



> Not at all. When was the last time you saw it?


Some time last year.



> I can see how it may have seemed lesser Disney at the time it came out, coming straight off of Lion King and Aladdin and the like, but holy shit does it hold up as an incredibly strong entry now. Just from an artistic standpoint its a phenomenal film, and barely even feels like Disney a lot of the time. It almost feels more like a Japanese anime production with a lot of the artistic choices throughout, and unlike the other two movies mentioned, just about _every_ song from this thing has stuck with me day in a day out since.


_Pocahontas _has some gorgeous art, colors, and animation. And, for the most part, it has a fantastic soundtrack too. But that's where the praise more or less ends.

The criticism the movie gets for bastardizing a dark episode in Native American history is mostly well-earned. The story and characters are mostly bland or insipid. 

None of this is sugar-coated nostalgia or hazy memories. I watch Disney movies from each era very regularly compared to the average person, and I've seen the three you mentioned over a dozen times each.


----------



## TGM (Jun 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> The criticism the movie gets for bastardizing a dark episode in Native American history is mostly well-earned. The story and characters are mostly bland or insipid.



Eh, I dunno, I take all Disney films for what they are, and completely expect for them to change things how they see fit, so I sorta go into all of them completely expecting for them to just be their own thing. *shrug*


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2016)

TGM said:


> Eh, I dunno, I take all Disney films for what they are, and completely expect for them to change things how they see fit, so I sorta go into all of them completely expecting for them to just be their own thing. *shrug*


Of course things had to be changed; they couldn't portray John Smith and company as butchering and raping Pocahontas's people. But the changes they did make resulted in a dumb movie. A very pretty movie that sounded good. But a really dumb movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2016)

How were the acting performances in Neon Demon?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> How were the acting performances in Neon Demon?


p good


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2016)

TGM said:


> I'm sorry, but there is absolutely _no_ fucking excuse for you to be a dick about it.





lmao  what

Unless you have the thinnest skin in the world, I wasn't
wasn't intending at least


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2016)

*OJ: Made In America*

hands down best documentary I will see all year, so far the best film I've seen all year

A+

*Neon Demon
*
this would have been a great film if they decided to stick with the fashion world stuff, instead it really meanders and has a lot of baffling plot points that are pretty head scratching.  It's not as well shot as his previous films either so the imagery doesn't carry hard.  The soundtrack is fire doe and there are a few scenes i really liked, but I was let down

C-


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2016)

dis fake ass Refn fan


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2016)

@Parallax would have given it a perfect review if it was directed by Terrence Malick.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2016)

Missandei is beautiful.  But wow, what a pointless character.  She definitely won't be playing a pivotal role in the fights to come.


----------



## Grape (Jun 29, 2016)

That's harsh. Para knows Malick has been washed since TTRL.


----------



## Didi (Jun 29, 2016)

Grape said:


> That's harsh. Para knows Malick has been washed since TTRL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2016)

*The Bad Sleep Well* (big screen)
The single best thing this movie does is not ever show or give voice to the person on the top of the food chain. The corruption and power reach high, so high that it makes it a truly mountainous task to oppose and futile one in the end.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2016)

Strange year for movies on the big screen so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grape (Jun 29, 2016)

Was The Nice Guys worth watching or no?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2016)

Man, choosing between "The Legend of Tarzan" and "The Purge 3" is like choosing between..."The Legend of Tarzan" and "The Purge 3"...Either way, I feel like I lose.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2016)

Grape said:


> Was The Nice Guys worth watching or no?



It is the second best new release I have seen this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2016)

Pumped for _Purge 3 _

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Jun 29, 2016)

There's not an emoji that could adequately reflect the face I made when I read that, Stunna.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2016)

I think it could be entertaining.  I will probably see the Shallows this weekend though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2016)

@Detective received my new membership card in the mail.  70 days to go until TIFF!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2016)

The Shallows: B

Pretty good movie, although I'm not sure how I should review it. The ending wasn't bad, but it did feel like it belonged in a different movie.


----------



## Ae (Jun 30, 2016)

@Rukia Everything is rallying


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2016)

Short term I made thousands of dollars because of brexit.


----------



## Ae (Jun 30, 2016)

Good timing ahead of me moving (again)
I still think those wankers should have vote remain


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm going to pay my rent late for the third month in a row. You two can eat me.


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2016)

*Orange is the New Black: Season Four - 8/10
*
I'm not going to lie. I would rate the ending of the season at like a 10/10. Overall the season dragged as per norm with this series.


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2016)

Miles Teller remakes Million Dollar Baby, but mixes it with Rocky and Karate Kid.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2016)

I haven't watched Orange is the New Black in a long time.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2016)

Me either. I stopped keeping up after S2 ended.


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2016)

It's confusing to me as well. I think I'm in it for Piper. I really dislike a majority of the cast. But I can't get enough of Piper's silly antics.

I'm also partial to Red and her biker homie. 

And Luschek.

And Tasty's crew.


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2016)

Just watched S6E10 GoT for the fifth time.

It's the GOAT.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2016)

>watching OITNB for Piper

lel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2016)

Bruh. Who the fuck else am I going to watch it for?

Fuckin' Morello?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2016)

Piper was a relatable lead.  I think I lost interest when they branched out and focused on other characters.





Grape said:


> Just watched S6E10 GoT for the fifth time.
> 
> It's the GOAT.


I don't know about that.  But I definitely enjoyed it.  And I do think it is fairly devastating that we don't get a new episode this weekend.


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2016)

Shit's real sad.

And next season's only 7 episodes I hear


----------



## Didi (Jul 1, 2016)

>no Imax theater near me

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grape (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't know if I can sit through a Malick film that's narrated by fucking Brad Pitt.


----------



## Didi (Jul 1, 2016)

Iirc there's also a (longer?) version that's narrated by Cate Blanchett
that should be more pleasant


----------



## Grape (Jul 1, 2016)

That sounds even worse tbh :/


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Man, choosing between "The Legend of Tarzan" and "The Purge 3" is like choosing between..."The Legend of Tarzan" and "The Purge 3"...Either way, I feel like I lose.


From what I hear Tarzan is average while Purge is a travesty .


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank God I had a change of heart about Independence Day 2, and didn't see it in theatres

I heard horrible things(not even being a big summer flick could save it), so I watched a TS cam rip of it, and the comments are true.

Absolute shit-tier

Those young actors were awful, and everyone else over the age of 30 mailed it in


----------



## Grape (Jul 1, 2016)

@Detective you watched a TS cam of ID2?

A terrible sequel to a movie that's about America leading the planet against alien invaders, and declaring America's birthday as the planet's new birthday?


That's a pretty low way to celebrate Canada Day. 

The bells are ringing, D. Can you hear them?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2016)

I've heard mixed opinions about Purge 3, but yeah, Tarzan has gotten a lukewarm reception. 

Speaking of which...

The Legend of Tarzan: C

I feel like there is a good movie in here, but the studio enforced changes that compromised the picture. The movie has this ambitious and complex story that feels designed for a 2 and a half+ hour epic, but feels cramped in a 1 and 49 minute long runningtime. Every time the plot builds momentum, there will be an origins flashback that will derail the pacing. This movie felt much longer than it really was for this reason, even though it's too short for the narrative to breathe. I also HATED, HATED, HATED Jane. They're trying to defy her damsel in distress archetype, but what strategy do they use to make her more empowered? By being being a smug bitch in distress. Every time she tries to do something herself, she fails, but she knows how to talk. Here are some of her exchanges with the villain. 

"I need you to scream"
"Like a damsel?"

A bit too on-the-nose to take seriously. Or what about Waltz telling her of how his Priest gave him his weaponized rosary? She says something along the lines of "You must've been VERY close with your Priest" and its delivered with the implication that Waltz was molested. Her smug attitude makes it almost seem like she's poking fun at child molestation. What. The. Fuck? Later on, she (smugly; Margot Robbie might be to blame for her acting choices here) informs him that the vendetta between Tarzan and the other antagonist began when Tarzan killed his son. She acts proud of this, like how it cements Tarzan as the ultimate bad-ass...and we later learn that the son was a kid and Tarzan feels ashamed for it. I would much, much, MUCH rather the stereotypical damsel-in-distress Jane who just passively waits for a man to rescue her than this faux-action bitch who seems weirdly accepting of child cruelty. Apparently it's OK when the villains are the ones being abused? Finally, Tarzan himself lacked a character arc. He's introduced as if he's trying to distance himself from his history, refusing to go by the name of Tarzan, but then it never comes up again and he has no problems re-integrating himself back into Jungle life. 

On the plus side, the special effects were a lot better than people are giving them credit for and there is some great cinematography. I did like the majority of the cast. Alexander Skarsgård was surprisingly compelling as Tarzan, Samuel Jackson looked like he was having fun and Djimon Hounsou was given some opportunity to show more range than this role usually demands. He is a really good actor and it's a shame that Hollywood has no idea how to utilize his talents, but "The Legend of Tarzan" allows him to have at least one really good moment. Margot Robbie has charisma, but as I said, her smugness really rubbed me the wrong way and I do think the actress is at least partially to blame. Christoph Waltz looked bored...I mean, REALLY bored. He's practically mumbling his lines. There is also some really interesting content, but every time it captured my attention, a flashback would happen.

It's certainly not "The Legend of Hercules", but "The Legend of Tarzan" feels like a potential good movie was cropped into a mediocre one. And Jane sucks. SUCKS!


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2016)

Grape said:


> @Detective you watched a TS cam of ID2?
> 
> A terrible sequel to a movie that's about America leading the planet against alien invaders, and declaring America's birthday as the planet's new birthday?
> 
> ...



After seeing, reading and hearing about the horrible things that happen in your country every second, minute, and hour of every day, I figured it would be polite in a Canadian way to imagine a positive scenario where Americans actually lived at peace with themselves, and their fellow countries..... but like the plot and execution of the film, it was basically a horrendously unrealistic pile of shit.

Then I walked outside, and saw the harmonious paradise that is Canada.

And appreciated how fucking amazing we had it compared to you all.

Happy Canada Day, indeed.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 2, 2016)

Nobody actually cares


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2016)

My written review of "The Shallows" is up and link it in sig. I finally was able to edit my signature, so I added "The Conjuring 2" as well.


----------



## Grape (Jul 2, 2016)

In other news, have you guys seen a horror movie called Bone Tomahawk? There was an interesting clip from it on reddit today. Supposed to be really good, but I'm not a fan of horror movies whatsoever. Which is weird, because a lot of the shit I used to rent on VHS were horror movies.






Parallax said:


> Nobody actually cares



It's important to Canada, and therefore of course the rest of the world.


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2016)

One day Grapey, I pray you will have the opportunity to live in a country with a top-tier quality of life and standard of living 

One day


----------



## Grape (Jul 2, 2016)

#StillSanders


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2016)

Grape said:


> #StillSanders



He would have been your savior!


----------



## Grape (Jul 2, 2016)

Eh, many Berniecrats are winning across the country. The change we need has already begun.


----------



## mali (Jul 2, 2016)

beyond the walls/hors les murs - 7.5/10 

props for making me empathise with ilir when he was in jail and upping the anti on the sombre atmosphere near the end. that one toilet scene was mad intense too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2016)

Ghostbusters: B+

Not as good as I remembered/hoped, but still funny and scary enough. Most of the jokes are very quick, so you need to be quick too to catch a lot of the better lines.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 3, 2016)

Grape said:


> In other news, have you guys seen* a horror movie called Bone Tomahawk*? There was an interesting clip from it on reddit today. Supposed to be really good, but I'm not a fan of horror movies whatsoever. Which is weird, because a lot of the shit I used to rent on VHS were horror movies.


lol

how people just found out about this movie is beyond me


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2016)

I've been planning to see _Bone Tomahawk _since it came out, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. I'm confident I'll enjoy it once I do.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2016)

I watched the Shallows.  That Blake Lively is not much of an actress guys.  And the death of the shark was pretty ridiculous.  But I was entertained.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2016)

The entire 3rd act was pretty ridiculous. Blake Lively is practically no-selling a bite from a great white, dehydration and the elements...she's like...the John Cena of shark movies.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm watching the Scream series now that it is available on Netflix.  It is better than I expected.  I think I have the killer figured out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2016)

Don't Hug Me I'm Scared 6.

#great


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2016)

Who here has checked out Hulu's _The Path_? I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 5, 2016)

Saw Green Room couple o days ago. Left me quite impressed tbh


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Saw Green Room couple o days ago. Left me quite impressed tbh


It was pretty good.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 5, 2016)

Quite. 

Didn't know Yelchin starred in it beforehand. Feelsbadman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2016)

Those dogs were vicious !


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2016)

_Green Room _was kickass. 

As soon as the dogs showed up it was a wrap. gg


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2016)

I did a partially scripted, edited video review of "The Legend of Tarzan". I used to do this kind of stuff all the time, but I was crazy rusty with my line delivery. I sound so wooden! But I did include Black Dingus, so it's not a total loss. Vlogging has begun to bore and exhaust me, so I thought I'd try something different.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 5, 2016)

I am. It's okay


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2016)

I haven't been watching Preacher.  But I probably will eventually.

I want to know why I see Tom Hiddleston and Taylor Swift every time I visit an entertainment website right now.  People are so gullible.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2016)

To be fair, Hiddleston could do better.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2016)

I hope for his sake that he is getting well paid for this stunt.


----------



## Ae (Jul 5, 2016)

Stunna said:


> To be fair, Hiddleston could do better.


There have never been a couple that's right for each other. One is always better or hotter than the other. Everyone thought Pitt/Jolie were perfect, but Pitt was always out of her league.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2016)

Ae said:


> Besides, there have never been a couple that's right for each other. One is always better or hotter than the other.


Nah, not always.

I'm not about to list examples atm, but not always.


----------



## Ae (Jul 5, 2016)

It doesn't count if they're both below 6

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jul 5, 2016)

Generally, the more the couple look like siblings the better they look together.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2016)

Jennifer Lopez and Ben Affleck were equally attractive .

So is Gosling and Mendes


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2016)

Swift is alright.  And I would love to go to some of her big parties.  But if Tom dated Elizabeth Olsen right before this... Then this is a major downgrade.  (First class to the luggage compartment.)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2016)

Nah, the women in those couples are hotter than the men.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2016)

Yo, there were a lot of hot women at that 4th of July party.


----------



## Ae (Jul 5, 2016)

Whaaaaat? Elizabeth Olsen is plain jane man.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Ae (Jul 5, 2016)

Also, Taylor Swift's squad is basic af (except for Cara) and is everything wrong with women. I don't know much about Karlie Kloss, but she's cute. The rest can buzz off, especially Gigi Hadid. She's a total cunt. Lena Dunham is subhuman, so I'm going to pretend she doesn't exist.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Nah, the women in those couples are hotter than the men.


Really ? I always felt that the men received just as much attention as their spouse . Especially Gosling/Mendes.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm talking about my own opinion, not the public's

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Jul 5, 2016)

Stunna isn't mature enough to fully appreciate the male aesthetics. Probably still get jealous that 9s and 10s are stealing his crushes.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ae (Jul 5, 2016)

>Rukia "disagree" my posts, but won't post why,


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2016)

There is a disagree option. I think those girls are better than you claim they are.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2016)

Death Note went into production today.  Could it actually be good?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Death Note went into production today.  Could it actually be good?


It could  , it has a fitting director and the concept is simple and comfortable enough for the  western audience to chew.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2016)

They did a good job with director selection.  And I feel like they held back and went small with some of their casting decisions.  No Samuel L Jackson in a pivotal role.

This is the proper way to make a movie like this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2016)

Zootopia was great @Stunna  though a little too on the nose with its message


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2016)

tbf it's hard to do a movie with racial themes targeting kids without being a bit on the nose


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah, guess I would have preferred a tad more  subtlety.  Something a lot of great animated films were effective in displaying . I enjoy underlining themes that adults and children may see differently .

just a minor complaint .


----------



## Ae (Jul 5, 2016)

I hate preachy movies.
It's human nature to be tribal, so there will always be hate.
The only solution is to not care, but people are too passionate about race.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> omething a lot of great animated films were effective in displaying


What are some animated movies with racial themes that have a level of subtlety that you approve of?



Ae said:


> I hate preachy movies


_Zootopia _isn't _preachy_. Just obvious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 5, 2016)

Well I don't  think this is a subject that is often tackled in mainstream animated films. But I wouldn't say it _can't be done . _


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well I don't think this is a subject that is often tackled in mainstream animated films. But I wouldn't say it _can't be done_


I would, at least from an American perspective. Race is a topic that's so deeply ingrained in our culture; there aren't many movies about it that don't come off as being on the nose at least once.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 6, 2016)

Love me some taylor swift. Good for tom.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2016)

Have I talked about Unfriended yet?  Saw it over the weekend; it was better than I expected.  Solid HBO option.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2016)

I got around to watching Hail, Caesar!

What a disappointment, the only time I found something genuinelly laughable was the cowboy actor Doyle messing up his lines when he was acting out his drama play. Other than that it was just a chuckle here and there...quiet a boring film. Expected more tbh


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2016)

Hail Caesar looked terrible tbh tbf.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2016)

It was better than _Unfriended. _


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2016)

dat new Hitman film tho


----------



## Grape (Jul 6, 2016)

Surprising number one. Love the film, it's wonderful - but I don't think this scene is the GOAT. It is one of my favorite scenes ever though. 



Agent 47 is just ahead of it's time, Gesy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2016)

Stunna said:


> It was better than _Unfriended. _


It should be judged on a lower scale.  The Coens didn't direct Unfriended.  Unfriended was really cheap to make.  And there was good reason to be skeptical about it.  I think it is definitely a success.

Hail Caesar on the other hand may be the most disappointing film of the year!


----------



## Grape (Jul 6, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I would, at least from an American perspective. Race is a topic that's so deeply ingrained in our culture; there aren't many movies about it that don't come off as being on the nose at least once.



I was at a friend's get together last night and a thick black chick was like racist-checking me.

Apparently there's a stereotype or something about black people's bodies putting off more heat? It was pretty wild.

But it seemed reasonable, so I nodded and said "hm makes sense".


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2016)

Wait, how was she "racist-checking" you? And why?


----------



## Grape (Jul 6, 2016)

She asked me if I ever noticed how a room is warmer when there's a large number of black people in it.

lol.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2016)

I don't think I've ever heard that lol


----------



## Ae (Jul 6, 2016)

From a scale of 1-10 how high was the level of  in the room?


----------



## Grape (Jul 6, 2016)

I haven't either, Stunna. It was pretty wild.


----------



## Grape (Jul 6, 2016)

Ae said:


> From a scale of 1-10 how high was the level of  in the room?



2


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Hail Caesar looked terrible tbh tbf.


I really liked it myself. It's not great but it's quite decent.


----------



## Ae (Jul 6, 2016)

shopping for shoes online is the bane of my existence


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 6, 2016)

I know that feel


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2016)

The girl in Unfriended made a huge heel turn too.  She was willing to sell out all of her friends to save herself.  Every single one!


----------



## TGM (Jul 6, 2016)

So I saw *Swiss Army Man* over the weekend, and haven't been able to stop thinking about it since. It was just such a brilliantly magical experience, _The Tree of Life_ for the weird and the awkward, just a beautiful film that I found to be really affecting, and decided to write a full in-depth analysis on, for those who might be interested (warning, some spoilers inbound):


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2016)

Swiss Army Man.  Isn't it basically a semi serious Weekend at Bernie's?


----------



## TGM (Jul 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Swiss Army Man.  Isn't it basically a semi serious Weekend at Bernie's?


That description really doesn't do that movie any justice at all, it's a _far_ deeper movie than that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2016)

Ae said:


> shopping for shoes online is the bane of my existence


Masterblack is copping new Jordans?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2016)

My hometown is getting a Captain America statue! 


Can't say heroes never get recognition .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2016)

Manila is building a statue to honor Steve Rogers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grape (Jul 6, 2016)

They should build hotdog stands into the base of it to feed the homeless.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2016)

Scary Movie 5: F (maybe D- if I'm feeling generous). 

Why did I do this...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm already home.  Took a half day.  The 4 hour work day is perfect.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2016)

Where is Vash and Suzuhiko?  Haven't seen most of my favorite mods in a long time.


----------



## Grape (Jul 7, 2016)

Man, Vash the Stampede really had shit figured out.

The character, not the mod.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2016)

I remember beating the crap out of Vash and Harlita at Uno on X-Box Live.  Those were some good ass mods.  

Don't understand why @Detective isn't a mod yet.  He loves this place!


----------



## Grape (Jul 7, 2016)

In some ways I view your relationship with @Detective as that of the man who sets and activates the rabbit-lure at a dog track.


----------



## Ae (Jul 8, 2016)

Whites are oppressed confirmed

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2016)

I housesat for my Mom and abused her roku- primarily using netflix and some free movie software (can't think of the name). So I saw

The Longest Yard: C+

The Adam Sandler remake. Sure, it's not a good movie, but at least it's a real movie. Remember when Sandler actually made those?

Missing in Action: B/B+

Probably the best Chuck Norris film out there. It's a complete B-movie, but I had a lot of fun with it and Norris does surprisingly good. 

Missing in Action 2: B

Very different than the first. Fun Fact: These movies were shot back-to-back with this one being intended to be the first. The studio thought the intended sequel was better, so made that one the first and this one a prequel.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

Our Kind of Traitor this weekend?


----------



## Detective (Jul 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Our Kind of Traitor this weekend?



Been a rough year for film choices, dude. Fucking slim pickings all around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> Been a rough year for film choices, dude. Fucking slim pickings all around.


Nice Guys and Everybody Wants Some are carrying 2016 dude.  Hopefully there are some good movies in the fall.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2016)

Don't forget 10 Cloverfield Lane, Green Room, The Neon Demon, and The Witch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Don't forget 10 Cloverfield Lane, Green Room, The Neon Demon, and The Witch.


I watched Green Room and the Witch in 2015.  And neither are as good as the Nice Guys and EWS.

10 Cloverfield Lane was good, not great.

And I haven't seen the Neon Demon.

As far as blockbusters are concerned, Civil War and Deadpool get passing grades.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I watched Green Room and the Witch in 2015.  And neither are as good as the Nice Guys and EWS.


I doubt that, but tbf I've yet to see either.



> 10 Cloverfield Lane was good, not great.


woulda been if it hadn't been for the ending


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

The Witch makes for some good sleeping . 30 minute in and I'll be out like a Cosby victim .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

I agree.  The Witch is pretty slow.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2016)

In a good way.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

Stunna said:


> In a good way.


Especially if you're suffering from insomnia .

Jokes aside, the female lead was hot.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2016)

lowkey just seeing _Morgan _cause she's in it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

Morgan has a good concept.  I'm hoping for it to be a bit like Splice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

Tonight, I need to catch Splice. I've heard some hilarious details about the film .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

P.S. I miss Yasha and Enno.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

Ennoea is married to a really young girl now.  No time for this place.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh that's good to hear atleast .

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Ae (Jul 8, 2016)

@Jena can I crash your couch?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

You're gonna regret that 

I'm coming for you, fucker!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2016)

Rukia; about _The Nice Guys_


*Spoiler*: __ 



Amelia was workin hard for that Darwin Award


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

Lol, I hate to admit it Stunna.  But I laughed.

And it seems like Neon Demon was definitely good for something.  How was the soundtrack?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2016)

Soundtrack was on point


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

Always trust Refn to collaborate with people that can create a good soundtrack at least.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

The Purge: Election Year - 7/10 solely for Frank Grillo and Betty Gabriel fucking people up proper.  Significantly more over-the-top and bombastic than the last one, which would make it suck that much more for people... or make it that more hilarious for people like me who don't fuss.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Significantly more over-the-top and bombastic than the last one


good... good...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

Frank Grillo casting is the best move the Purge ever made.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grape (Jul 8, 2016)

Watching a version of The Nice Guys, and there are Arabic subtitles, and censored titties.

This movie can wait.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

@~Gesy~ 

Am I crazy, or did I see you in the NBA thread the other day?  Everyone knows you don't watch sports!  How did you get there?  Were you lost?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @~Gesy~
> 
> Am I crazy, or did I see you in the NBA thread the other day?  Everyone knows you don't watch sports!  How did you get there?  Were you lost?


I watch sports!

I'm just shy


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

Tucker and Dale vs Evil is on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2016)

"That sick fuck.  He's making her dig her own grave!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Jul 8, 2016)

"He' jus' gonn' walk it off!"


----------



## Krory (Jul 8, 2016)

Stunna said:


> good... good...



I was worried the overbearing political message would cause it to die down, but nope. Plenty of fucked up and stupid shit. 




Rukia said:


> Frank Grillo casting is the best move the Purge ever made.



The rest of this cast is much better than last, but yeah Frank Grillo just kills. Murican way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2016)

The Purge: Election Year- C+

It's pretty campy, sometimes being hilarious for it (motivation of killer schoolgirls? They really want that candy bar) and other times kind of being annoying for it (the religious mass thing). And yes, casting Frank Grillo has made the Purge watchable. The Purge 2 made better use of his talents though. Interestingly, all the poor people are ethnic minorities and the rich people are all white.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2016)

Splice was  very ..."ambitious" for lack of a better word.  And it actually went to places that you would only joke about with your friends in your living room .  There's a good film buried deep here but I don't think it has the tone it had set out to achieve . And the character's relationship with the creature was all over  the place.  It's funny how as soon as you take someone's side in this situation they  do something crazy to push you away. Even the sympathetic creature becomes a dick as soon as it grows one .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2016)

Disturbing Behavior and the Faculty back-to-back!  It is turning into an excellent horror weekend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2016)

So on the Purge 3

Did anyone get the impression that Frank Grillo's character was inserted into the script shortly before production? It seemed like a lot of time was spent on fleshing out the supporting characters, but Grillo's character seemed to be the only one without any real emotional stakes. 

One wants to stop the Purge because of a traumatic incident from her childhood, one seemingly wants redemption for her own violent past, one wants to protect his livelihood but realizes there's more important things to do and the other wants to protect him because of their Father-Son dynamic. Frank Grillo is just doing his job and when they bring up the events of Purge 2, it's kind of shoehorned into there. I just wonder if in the original draft, it was a new character or maybe he wasn't there at all, but his popularity caused some last minute re-writes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2016)

@Stunna , Neon Demon has been banished.  Not playing anywhere in this state.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2016)

What do you guys think of that movie that features three kids trying to rob a blind guy?  Unfortunately for the kids, the blind guy has a few secrets of his own.


----------



## Detective (Jul 9, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Rukia; about _The Nice Guys_
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



When she happened to run into that fucking Hitman, and he shook his head at his luck, I shook my head at her overall fuckery of her circumstances and the choices she made.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What do you guys think of that movie that features three kids trying to rob a blind guy?  Unfortunately for the kids, the blind guy has a few secrets of his own.



Fuck those kids, they made their own bed.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2016)

@Detective the girl deserves to live though, right?  The trailer implies that she is sympathetic.  


On another note, season 2 of Ballers is about to start.


----------



## Detective (Jul 9, 2016)

I think Gesy, yourself and myself were the only ones to see Ballers S1, though.

We both make sense in the regard that we often find those amazing quality gems amongst the vast majority of TV/Film shit that gets produced every year, but I dunno how Gesy came on board.

Maybe he was watching TV in Manila, and when he saw the word Ballers, he thought it was a show about Pinoy Basketball players?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 9, 2016)

Watching Love on Netflix. Any fans?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2016)

I went and saw the new Purge.  Honestly, you know what you are in store for when you see a movie like this.  So you definitely should start with moderate expectations.  It was pretty entertaining and was about as good as can be expected; especially for a third installment.

C+

And I see what @MartialHorror is talking about.  The script works without Grillo.  He didn't necessarily need to return.  Any random guy could have been her head of security.  I'm still happy that it was Grillo though.


----------



## Grape (Jul 9, 2016)

10 Cloverfield Ln - 8/10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2016)

Vampire Academy:  D+


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 10, 2016)

*The Purge Election Year: *4/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2016)

Kristy:  C+

Not bad for a horror movie on Netflix.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2016)

@Taleran i was thinking about it the other day.  I don't remember a damn thing about Baskin dude.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2016)

Neon Demon

Having slept on the film I've come to the conclusion that while it's not a particularly good film, I did enjoy it. It's interesting. It's intriguing. And most of all it looks glorious. 

Jena Malone is the real standout though.  I felt like Elle Fanning just posed her way through the film. And the other models were no better. The third act is alittle ridiculous frankly but hey if that's what the Refn wants then it's his party. 

My main complaint is simply I find the fashion world to be a bore. If this was in a peculiar setting then I'd have enjoyed it more. Because we know Modelling is cutthroat. Not exactly new ground. 

But overall an interesting experience. If alittle over the place at times.

B

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Grape (Jul 10, 2016)

Ennoea said:


> Neon Demon
> 
> it's not a particularly good film
> 
> B



It sounds pretty good.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2016)

I agree with Enno. My grade isn't as forgiving, but it's an interesting movie that I'm glad I saw, even if it wasn't as good as I'd hoped.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2016)

I have heard that Jena Malone actually gives one of the best performances of the year.  Surprising since you can barely tell that she is in the movie based on the advertising.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 10, 2016)

Gotta love Jena Malone man

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ae (Jul 10, 2016)

My flight attendant was mad cute, couldn't tell if white or mullato tho.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2016)

Jena Malone is the best actress in the film. She plays her role incredibly well and it's not an easy role at all. Elle don't know what she was doing half way through.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2016)

Ennoea said:


> Elle don't know what she was doing half way through.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2016)

Braddock: Missing in Action III- D

A big step down from its predecessors. The first 2 were exploitation actioners and functioned as such, while this one attempts to add more sappy family drama. Aaron Norris directs this and he's just not much of a director.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2016)

*Event Horizon: *6/10

Cool concept. Wouldn't mind a sequel or remake with a better director.


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2016)

*The Boy: *1/10

There wasn't even a rape scene


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2016)

Event Horizon is extremely entertaining.  Bluebeard's movie was way better than the one you watched Masterpiece.


----------



## Ae (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm not into white girls, but whenever the Suicide Squad trailer comes on, I fantasy about Margot Robbie in her Harley Quinn outfit fucking me in the ass with a giant strap-on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Saving


In the spank bank.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2016)

I thought for sure that was a Stunna post for a good minute.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow-- that sentence took quite the unexpected turn


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2016)

no you didn't smh


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wow-- that sentence took quite the unexpected turn


Not really.  Masterpiece posts like that sometimes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I thought for sure that was a Stunna post for a good minute.



Me too! That is tots a Stunna thing to say.


----------



## Grape (Jul 12, 2016)

Sanders just conceded and endorsed Hillary.

Tis a sad day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't have a whole  lot of faith in Hillary. But hopefully she can hold down the fort at least until next election .

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Grape (Jul 12, 2016)

She's going to lead us into wars. Continue for-profit medical industry, prison industry, and only benefit the outrageously wealthy. Guaranteed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm wary of Hillary, but I'd rather she be President than the Trumpinator- a killing machine who has been sent back in time to assassinate America.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

Hillary looking like a disapproving parent -- forcing her child to apologize for being disruptive .



Grape said:


> She's going to lead us into wars. Continue for-profit medical industry, prison industry, and only benefit the outrageously wealthy. Guaranteed.



Bernie wasn't gonna do nothing but propose radical ideas that was never leaving the congress floor..then he croaks in office .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

Ae said:


> I know nothing about politics, but I have very strong opinions about it!



>know nothing about politics...

I'll have you know I'm on my third season of House of Cards!


----------



## Didi (Jul 12, 2016)

Grape said:


> Sanders just conceded and endorsed Hillary.
> 
> Tis a sad day.




Hey, at least he considerably pulled Hillary to the left on several issues and affected changes in the official dem policies (or whatever it's called).

That's a small win right there.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2016)

Hillary needs to be pulled to the right.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2016)

My copy of Everybody Wants Some arrived in the mail.  Awesome movie.  Wish they would make a Netflix series.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

Yeah I saw it this weekend . Good movie; but I fear it may have been a half hour too long .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2016)

Huh. Guess I'll check it out. The trailer was terrible, so I was gonna pass.


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2016)

Grape said:


> Sanders just conceded and endorsed Hillary.
> 
> Tis a sad day.



I saw that but was too busy laughing at the video of the Congress hearing as the Inspector General of the ODNI explained to them that the e-mails Hillary leaked to people without clearance were _so_ classified that; a) nothing of their content cannot be said in open court, b) the very basic subject matter of what it entails (ie, military intelligence, human intelligence, etc.) cannot be said publicly, c) the agency that owns the information disallows the sharing of this information, d) Congress, or anyone, is not allowed to know who the agency that owns this information is, e) Congress cannot gain clearance to it, f) the Inspector General had to obtain special clearance and pass checks to view this information and then had to put any person he employed through the same thing...

...yet these e-mails totally have absolutely nothing important on them whatsoever and nothing wrong was done at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Huh. Guess I'll check it out. The trailer was terrible, so I was gonna pass.





~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I saw it this weekend . Good movie; but I fear it may have been a half hour too long .


It is really relatable.  When I was in college, I pretended to be Catholic because I wanted to hook up with this girl.  It happens.

Awesome soundtrack too btw.


----------



## Ae (Jul 12, 2016)

I hear it's like Dazed with unmemorable characters


----------



## Grape (Jul 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It is really relatable.  When I was in college, I pretended to be Catholic because I wanted to hook up with this girl.  It happens.
> 
> Awesome soundtrack too btw.


Probably white protestant.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2016)

There are some good characters in the movie.  Finnegan for example.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

Ae said:


> I hear it's like Dazed with unmemorable characters


Dazed had memorable characters ?!

I only remember Mathew's character because of the joke on pedophilia .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2016)

Dazed had multiple good characters.  The freshman getting revenge on Ben Affleck was great!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2016)

Everybody Wants Some is the 2nd best film so far this year.  Check it out guys.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2016)

That's a shame.  Tarantino really brought race issues to the forefront.  And he has actually sort of become something of a civil rights pioneer.  Sad to see him go.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

Rukia, pls--i'm grieving


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2016)

Tarantino being supposedly near the end of his film career isn't news


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

Yeah I knew for a while now . But just in case others haven't  ..here you go


----------



## Ae (Jul 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That's a shame.  Tarantino really brought race issues to the forefront.  And he has actually sort of become something of a civil rights pioneer.  Sad to see him go.


Tarantino's views is as important as the views of the people of the thread.



Stunna said:


> Tarantino being supposedly near the end of his film career isn't news


You can only recycle the same idea with a different settings so many times.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2016)

Ae said:


> You can only recycle the same idea with a different settings so many times.



Which films did this occur ?


----------



## Ae (Jul 12, 2016)

Django/Basterds and Hateful/Reservoir


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2016)

Masterpiece.  Are you going to Ghostbusters this weekend?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2016)

Ae said:


> Django/Basterds and Hateful/Reservoir


Reservoir Dogs was a heist film told and retold in the perspective of those involved . H8ful was a western about 8 antagonist, who aren't particularly fond of each other but are stuck under  the same roof.

Not even sure what you're getting at with Django/Basterds...comically rebelling  against oppression ?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

Inglorious Basterds was his last good movie.

Hateful Eight was okay.  7/10.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2016)

7/10? Sounds like a good movie to me!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

Tarantino is considered some legendary director.  7/10 doesn't really cut it when you take that under consideration.  I mean, I would give The Conjuring 2 a slightly higher score.


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2016)

Reservoir Dogs is as much of a heist film as Fight Club is a fight film.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

The FBI fucking quit on the DB Cooper investigation!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2016)

Ae said:


> Reservoir Dogs is as much of a heist film as Fight Club is a fight film.


I mean-- it has the tropes
1)Heist planning
2) Heist doesn't go as planned
3) backstabbing prick wants all the goods for himself
4) Cop protagonist (sometimes undercover)

I've seen enough heist films to know one when I see one .


----------



## Krory (Jul 13, 2016)

I know everyone hates Wikipedia but...



> The *heist film* is a  of the . It focuses on the planning, execution, and aftermath of a theft.



Although it lacks the "execution," the movie in its entirety is about the aftermath and the planning of the heist.



> As an established archetype, it became common, starting in the 1950s, to excise one or two of the acts in the story, relying on the viewers' familiarity with the archetype to fill in the missing elements.  and , for example, both take place largely after the heist has occurred.[]
> 
> Examples of heist films that take place non-linearly:  ();  ();  ().[]





Also in 2009, Quentin Tarantino said he was proud that the movie is listed in many top ten "heist movie" lists (!) even though they never show the actual heist - so someone as outspoken and shit-stirring as Quentin Tarantino himself doesn't disagree with the classification.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Everybody Wants Some is the 2nd best film so far this year.  Check it out guys.


the first being?


----------



## Grape (Jul 13, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> the first being?


Knight of Cups


----------



## Didi (Jul 13, 2016)

Knight of Cups was 2015 though


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> the first being?


The Nice guys.


----------



## Grape (Jul 13, 2016)

Dope


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2016)

Didi said:


> Knight of Cups was 2015 though


Festival circuit. 

inb4 Para



Grape said:


> Dope


Now _that's _2015.


----------



## Grape (Jul 13, 2016)

Stunna, yesterday was a terrible day for our people.


----------



## Didi (Jul 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Festival circuit.
> 
> inb4 Para
> 
> ...




No it was actually in theaters here (for a short while) in 2015


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

So we got some confirmation yesterday that the next 50 Shades movie will have nudity in it.  That's good.  As far as I am concerned, nudity makes every film far more watchable.  It's a good consolation prize.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2016)

The last one didn't? I don't find the female lead to be anything special . So the nudity clause won't fly here.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

It did.  Imagine how bad the movie would be without it!


----------



## Grape (Jul 13, 2016)

Saw pics of that chick on the beach yesterday. She's p hot.


----------



## Grape (Jul 13, 2016)

Did Jena pick you up?


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2016)

That thot left me hanging at the terminal!! Can't ever trust white girls man!


----------



## Grape (Jul 13, 2016)

@Stunna why the fuck do my avatars not work? Shit's supposed to be animated, yo.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2016)

it's probably over the size limit


----------



## Grape (Jul 13, 2016)

what's the file size?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2016)

I dunno; look it up, b. It was shrunken when the forum was updated; at least the mod limit was.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2016)

Serves you right, ya Sellout !

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

@Stunna

How was the Secret Life of Pets?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2016)

Couldn't tell you.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

Grape said:


> Saw pics of that chick on the beach yesterday. She's p hot.


I like Dakota.  But I understand that not everyone will be into her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah, we can't_ all_ tolerate poor acting with a basic appearance .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

Her acting was actually pretty good.  Her co-star was terrible.  And the script is WOAT.  And still she turned in a decent performance.


----------



## Grape (Jul 13, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, we can't_ all_ tolerate poor acting with a basic appearance .



Damn.


----------



## Ae (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't watch baseball, but I really hope the Cubs gets it. Chicago needs a champion.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2016)

_Everybody Wants Some _>>> _Boyhood_


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

Chicago likes hockey.  And the Blackhawks have won several lately.  Someone else can win baseball this year; it won't kill them.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

@Stunna 

Why do they hate you in the Dragonball section?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Stunna
> 
> Why do they hate you in the Dragonball section?


people with bad taste are easily intimidated


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2016)

Rukia,

Willoughby's the best character


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2016)

I prefer Finn and Jay


----------



## Krory (Jul 13, 2016)

Ae said:


> What do these wankstains think they'll accomplish by blocking a busy interstate besides ruining people's day? I hope some drunk run them over..



There is video of one guy driving through a crowd after he got out of his car to yell at them for blocking the road. A bunch of them swarmed his car like some kind of modern zombie film, so he just drove through them (albeit slowly).

There was also the story of the group that blocked the bridge on I-40 when parents were trying to take their sick child to the hospital - they wouldn't move but the parents got a paramedic out there who took the kid to another hospital half hour out of the way driving on the wrong side of the road (this is not to be confused with the story about the "heart transplant kid," which is fake).

Also, ava size should be somewhere between 750KB-1MB.

Oh yeah. And blah blah blah movies.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2016)

Both very acceptable choices


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah, _Everybody Wants Some _was definitely better than I expected.

Top 5 of the year so far is probably:

_The Witch_
_The Nice Guys_
_10 Cloverfield Lane_
_Green Room_
_Everybody Wants Some!!_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2016)

The Witch left quite the impact 

For me it's:
1. Zootopia
2. Green Room
3. Civil War
4. Everybody Wants Some!!
5.10 Cloverfield Lane

There's a good number of films that I suspect would've make the list -- Had I actually  seen them


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2016)

_The Neon Demon _disappointed me too much to make the top 5, but I can see it staying in the top 10. 

_Zootopia _and _Civil War _were dope too


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

Good list besides the Witch Stunna.  Not that it is terrible or anything.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Good list besides the Witch Stunna.  Not that it is terrible or anything.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't like your list gesy.  You can't give it to an animated movie.  You lost all credibility as soon as I saw Zootopia.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Didi (Jul 13, 2016)

*Me and Earl and the Dying Girl*
Was pleasantly surprised by how good this was. I was expecting an above average coming of age / teen tragedy movie, but it was really well directed and well shot. The plot was predictable, but touching still, and definitely well executed. And holy shit I wanna see all of those parody movies, those were fucking gold.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2016)

Current 2016 watchlist:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Suicide Squad
Star Trek Beyond 
Independence Day resurgence ( by morbid curiosity )
Finding Dory
Jason Bourne
The Nice Guys
Rogue One 
Tarzan
Midnight Special 
The Shallows 
Doctor Strange 
The Neon Demon
The Infiltrator 
Money Monster 
Conjuring 2
Lights Out
Assassins Creed
Keanu
Neighbors 2
Popstar
Bad Moms
War Dogs
Sully
Magnificent Seven
Keeping up with the Joneses
Bleed for This 
Moana
Nerve
Why Him?
Swiss Army Man

..and that's about it for now


----------



## Grape (Jul 13, 2016)

@~Gesy~ I don't think I've seen that many movies in the last three years combined.


----------



## Grape (Jul 13, 2016)

No, I have.


----------



## Grape (Jul 13, 2016)

@Parallax I've found your soulmate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 13, 2016)

That feels like a soulmate of mine as well
love all of those movies

Didn't know fakepara had good taste tbh


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2016)

better taste than most people in this section


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

Lost in Translation is p great.  Para has done nothing wrong by admiring it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't even want to make a top 5 of 2016 (so far) list, as I've felt very lukewarm about everything. "The Nice Guys" is the only one I can immediately think of that I found to be exceptional.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

Why isn't Neon Demon available on demand yet?  It flopped at the theatres.  But home rentals could help a little.  And it is definitely a movie some people might prefer to watch at home.

Come on Amazon.  Get your act together!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2016)

Are you guys going to watch Mr. Robot?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2016)

Yessir. First episode was good.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2016)

Didi said:


> That feels like a soulmate of mine as well
> love all of those movies
> 
> Didn't know fakepara had good taste tbh


Don't talk about me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2016)

The Forest: D

The Natalie Dorner horror flick. Nice cinematography and the setting is cool, but otherwise it's a very familiar ghost flick.


----------



## Grape (Jul 14, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Don't talk about me


That sass.


Rukia said:


> Why isn't Neon Demon available on demand yet?  It flopped at the theatres.  But home rentals could help a little.  And it is definitely a movie some people might prefer to watch at home.
> 
> Come on Amazon.  Get your act together!


Seems like it should. Only God Forgives was out via On Demand very shortly after sucking in theaters.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 14, 2016)

Grape said:


> @Parallax I've found your soulmate.


wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2016)

Stranger Things on Netflix.  I will check it out.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys going to watch Mr. Robot?


Shit no.

Do yourself a favor and watch The Night Of


----------



## SenPAIN (Jul 14, 2016)

The Warriors

Definitly the best representation of gangs that i ever saw in a movie, one of my friends has talked about this movie, so i stayed curious and solved that i was going to watch. I really need to admit that i don't was expecting so much of this movie, the actuations was good (i cant say this with totally ceartly cause i watched with the brazilian portuguese dub) btw, is a good movie at all!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah, the Forest was pretty bad.  No surprise that a studio dropped it in January.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2016)

I was gonna see it for Dormer, but I'm glad I passed.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2016)

Yeah, her presence didn't make a difference.  Sometimes Eva Green is able to make something atrocious tolerable (Dark Shadows).  It's a rare talent dude.  And Dormer wasn't able to boost the Forest.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2016)

One of the reasons Eva Green can often elevate a bad movie is that she seems...self aware? She is delightfully over-the-top in the likes of Dark Shadows and the sequels to 300 and Sin City. 

Dormer does a good job in "The Forest", but she seems to think that she's acting in a good film, so takes the role too seriously.


----------



## Krory (Jul 15, 2016)

Ae said:


> Dormer is weird looking. She's attractive and unattractive at the same time.



Only thing I can really stand her in anymore is Elementary.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2016)

Ghostbusters 2: B

Even though it is a rehash of the original and not quite as good, I did think it was still pretty damn funny. I love how despite being more kid friendly, it also has some of the edgiest jokes. Did they seriously just imply that Egon was having sex with the slime?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2016)

S


Ae said:


> Dormer is weird looking. She's attractive and unattractive at the same time.


She was more attractive 3-5 years ago.

I'm not that into her anymore.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2016)

What did they do?

Stunna, am I going to have to give you a spanking?


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2016)

How do mods get banned?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2016)

The same way everyone else does.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2016)

This score in _Stranger Things. _


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2016)

I'd watch Stranger Things, but I feel like I've seen the same story a hundred times already.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2016)

Some people are suckers for cop dramas; I'm a sucker for small towns being terrorized by supernatural phenomena


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Some people are suckers for cop dramas; I'm a sucker for small towns being terrorized by supernatural phenomena



Small towns full of white people?

Maybe you're reveling in your oppressors having the tables turned on them.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2016)

Stunna is a black supremacist, we know this.


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2016)

It's interesting that he referenced cop movies as a comparison/justification.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm going to start watching that tonight too.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2016)

*Neighbors 2: *6/10

Chloe Grace Moretz is cringe worthy.

Light skin girl was hot though.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2016)

Chloe hasn't been in anything good outside of Kick-Ass


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2016)

_Bolt
(500) Days of Summer
Let Me In
Hugo
The Tale of Princess Kaguya
_
all of which are better than _Kick-Ass _btw


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2016)

>Talking about a new Netflix show, but sleeping on Bloodline


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> _Bolt
> (500) Days of Summer
> Let Me In
> Hugo
> ...


I meant to say she hasn't been good in anything since Kick-Ass
Also, animations doesn't count.

_Kaguya is the only actual good movie on that list btw._


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2016)

Even if we limit it to _since Kick-Ass_, that only excludes the first two movies.

And yes, animation counts.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2016)

Also, _The Equalizer _is better than _Kick-Ass _as well.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Even if we limit it to _since Kick-Ass_, that only excludes the first two movies.
> 
> And yes, animation counts.


Voice acting is a half ass "talent" and shouldn't count. Animators does 90% of the work.



Stunna said:


> Also, _The Equalizer _is better than _Kick-Ass _as well.


Chloe is the worst part about that movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2016)

I thought you said been _in _anything good.

Also, you're a nimrod if you think voice acting isn't a talent.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2016)

Also, your judging the movies in that list doesn't mean squat if you think _Kick-Ass _is good lol


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2016)

I gave Kick-Ass a 5


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2016)

Voice acting is a talent like taking a good selfie is a talent. Sure you may be better at it than other people, but it's a worthless talent.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2016)

not even gonna argue with a statement that dumb tbh


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2016)

_Bolt - n/a
(500) Days of Summer - 4
Let Me In - shit version of the original
Hugo - n/a
The Tale of Princess Kaguya (sub) - 8
Equalizer - 5
Kickass - 5_


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2016)

a remake isn't automatically a bad movie just because it's not as good as the original


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2016)

Chloe was definitely the worst thing about the Equalizer.  Masterpiece is accurate with that piece of his argument.


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> a remake isn't automatically a bad movie just because it's not as good as the original


You're right (see how easy that was?), but I suffer from seeing the original.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2016)

"see how easy that was"

???


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2016)

Let Me In was about as good as possible for such a quick remake.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2016)

Ae said:


> Voice acting is a talent like taking a good selfie is a talent. Sure you may be better at it than other people, but it's a worthless talent.



You just say anything hoping something sticks 


Stunna said:


> Also, your judging the movies in that list doesn't mean squat if you think _Kick-Ass _is good lol



I found the first film to be quite fun. The dark humor was well done here (later perfected in Kingsman)


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2016)

Chloe Moretz is too old already, and her voice is annoying as fuck. She's terrible. Why are we discussing her?


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2016)

@~Gesy~ Still thinks she's cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2016)

That was like 6 years ago, @~Gesy~ , wake the fuck up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2016)

I wish she starred in better films...

The 5th Wave? Neighbors 2? C'mon Chloe, you're better than this. 

I'm honestly about ready to jump ship


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2016)

She's not though, bro.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2016)

Chloe was lucky to be in Neighbors 2.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ae (Jul 15, 2016)

Chloe got dsl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2016)

@Stunna good start to Stranger Things.  And I just love Netflix.  For the most, really reliable content.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2016)

Speaking of, I just finished _Stranger Things.
_
I'm feeling a 7/10. Cast was on point, the synth score was dope, the overall execution of the production was really good, but it was just too familiar. If you've seen the big pop-culture staples of the 80's, pretty much nothing that happens here will surprise you. I won't spoil, but the ending could either work as an open-ended finale or as a set-up for a second season. There aren't any plans for another season as far as I know, but tbh, I'm not sure if there should be one. As a mini-series, it tells a pretty complete story, and I'm not really sure how they can keep it going without things getting silly. But, I definitely enjoyed it enough that if they announced a round two, I'd be all in.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2016)

The score reminds me of It Follows.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2016)

Ghostbusters (2016): C+

It was amusing enough, but too long and the characterizations were thin. With the original, everyone played their parts very consistently. Here, their personalities changed based on the joke the filmmakers wanted to tell, so sometimes Kristen Wiig is the 'straight person', while the others around her are being goofy and wild, while other times McCarthy or the lady who plays Patty (not familiar with her yet) will function as such while Wiig is zany.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2016)

Fuck you Martial.  Fucking sellout.  Fucking studio plant.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2016)

That's what your Mom said last night!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2016)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2016)

Pokemon Go, how are you guys doing so far?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2016)

*Hardcore Henry (aka Shakycam: the Movie) 
*
So now that video games are becoming more and more cinematic; can  cinema  now emulate  video games  ? 

"Hardcore Henry" says...Nope!

*D+*


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2016)

I couldn't be doing any better, by not playing it.
Don't buy into the hype. Avoid at all cost!
Resistance is NOT futile!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm going to wait five years for the hype to die and then go play Pokemon GO with Parallax.

Probably off a 3 year old phone .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2016)

I've started to get a little bored of Pokemon Go, actually.

Someone get me when the other generations are added + PvP + trading + pet simulation


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 16, 2016)

Who the fuck plays Pokemon Go?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2016)

At least 15 million people.

Dumb question.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm going to step away from FIFA for a while.  I think I am finally burned out on that game.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 16, 2016)

Stunna said:


> At least 15 million people.
> 
> Dumb question.


I'm not living under a rock stunna, and that's not the answer I was looking for. 

Retarded people, that's who.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2016)

Still a dumb question.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 16, 2016)

I got news for you


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2016)

Shut the hell up

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to step away from FIFA for a while.  I think I am finally burned out on that game.


Video games have been terrible this year.  Really nothing to play right now.

Persona 5, please get here soon!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2016)

Deadbolt is a game that came out this year that gets high praise from me


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2016)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2016)

p much everything about it is dope

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2016)

I see that Ghostbusters is on track for a 45m opening.  That is a disappointing number.

I just looked at box office mojo the other day.  Ghostbusters is like #32 all time adjusted for inflation.  A remake should be able to do better.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Video games have been terrible this year.  Really nothing to play right now.
> 
> Persona 5, please get here soon!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm amazed that Ray Donovan has gotten 4 seasons.  It really isn't very good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2016)

Haven't gotten around to seeing it yet.


----------



## Jena (Jul 16, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Jena can I crash your couch?



I just cracked open a box of wine so it's a party over here...come on over.

I also watched some movies on Netfix:

*World of Tomorrow* - 9/10
HIGHLY recommend. And it's only 16mins long.

*Blood, Sweat and Sequins* - 3/10
Interesting premise but just didn't find it super engaging.

*Deathgasm* - 5/10 
Loved the idea, but way too much time devoted to exposition & character development for a movie about two metalheads accidentally summoning an evil entity. 

*How to Steal a Million* - 7/10
Cute movie, not one of my fave Audrey movies but not in my least fave either. Has really good dialogue.

*The Kingdom of Dreams and Madness* - 6/5/10
This is really more a day in the life than a documentary but it is interesting and beautifully edited.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2016)

It's too late now! Where were you when I needed you!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to step away from FIFA for a while.  I think I am finally burned out on that game.



Tis is a silly sport.

It's the WWF of sports.


----------



## Jena (Jul 16, 2016)

Ae said:


> It's too late now! Where were you when I needed you!?



watching shitty movies


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2016)

@Jena when you say shitty, does that include ghostbusters?


----------



## Jena (Jul 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Jena when you say shitty, does that include ghostbusters?


I don't have plans on seeing it, I haven't heard good things and the trailers looked cheap and unfunny.

Er, I mean, I hate women and am salty and bitter that women exist and that this movie is


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2016)

I'mma wait to DL. I won't mind going if my mom wants to see it though.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2016)

I hate it when I'm shopping for shorts and the shorts aren't short enough


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 16, 2016)

Jena said:


> I don't have plans on seeing it



Open your eyes, child. Oppression has blinded you .


----------



## Jena (Jul 16, 2016)

Ae said:


> I hate it when I'm shopping for shorts and the shorts aren't short enough


Go to Forever 21, I guarantee any shorts there will be so far up your crack you can't walk straight.



~Gesy~ said:


> Open your eyes, child. Oppression has blinded you .


I'm part of the problem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2016)

@Stunna 

OH SHIT, WHAT A POWERFUL POSTER CONCEPT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2016)

*Dawn of Justice *(Ultimate Edition): Decent 6 

My childhood was actualized and I enjoyed it. Bite me.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2016)

I enjoyed BvS before it was cool to and that makes me happy.

This is some hot fire


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 17, 2016)

There were a lot of improvements on the ultimate edition, there's no denying that. But it's still average.

Batfleck was probably the only good thing about it all.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2016)

It is easily my favorite of all the Shared Universe movies, having only seen the theatrical cut and with no real plans to see the Ultimate.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 17, 2016)

why not?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm not gonna see the Ultimate Cut cause polished shit is still shit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Taleran (Jul 17, 2016)

Because I had a fulfilling experience with it on the big screen. That kind of movie can exist in that space much better than it can on whatever set up I would watch it on at home.

And it is 3+ hours so much other stuff to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 17, 2016)

Understandable


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2016)

I haven't seen Batman v Superman yet.  That will change soon though.  My blu Ray is coming this week.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2016)

Another day, another mass shooting down south

Stay safe, KT NF members.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2016)

I don't care for Aigis Stunna.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2016)

80's comedies are so fucking bad or maybe comedies were always bad.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2016)

Name me some of your favorite comedies please


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2016)

I'll give you my favorite: _The Apartment._

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 17, 2016)

Ae said:


> 80's comedies are so fucking bad or maybe comedies were always bad.



Airplane and Spaceballs immediately spring to mind as examples to prove you wrong

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2016)

It can be argued that the 80's was Comedy's peak years 

Ur stupid


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2016)

Eternal Sunshine is pretty funny.  Also Lost in Translation, Donnie Darko, and Memento.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2016)

Not your best work, Rukia


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2016)

those movies are funny tho


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2016)

First movies that came to mind.

Comedy really isn't my genre.  I guess when I was younger I liked movies like Naked Gun and Major League.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> those movies are funny tho


What was funny about Memento?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2016)

"So what am I doing?  I'm chasing this guy.  No, he's chasing me."

And when he hid out in this dude's bathroom so he could attack him.  He grabbed a bottle and prepared to use it as a weapon.  Then he forgot all of this.  And showered in the guys room, noted that he didn't feel drunk, lol.  I found it all very funny.  I know he had a medical condition that caused all of this.  But it came off as funny to me.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 17, 2016)

Ae said:


> 80's comedies are so fucking bad or maybe comedies were always bad.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 17, 2016)

rewatched MI: Rogue Nation tonight. So good 

muh Rebecca Ferguson


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2016)

I did another formal video review of "The Purge".


----------



## Parallax (Jul 17, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> It can be argued that the 80's was Comedy's peak years
> 
> Ur stupid



Ok calm down there


----------



## Ae (Jul 17, 2016)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2016)

Stunna, you should watch the Ultimate Edition.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2016)

I've noticed a lot more people standing around on their cell phones since "Pokemon GO" was released. I often stand outside of peoples windows, watching in on my phone as well, but I assure you I'm doing nothing creepy like playing a Pokemon game as an adult.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2016)

I know what you mean!  I'm not alone in the bushes anymore!


----------



## Krory (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2016)

Ae said:


> Name me some of your favorite comedies please


 American Pie series.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2016)

@Detective like usual I am having problems with TIFF's online ordering system.


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2016)

Kevin Smith is all over YouTube and I don't know why.


Fuck you, Kevin Smith.


----------



## Krory (Jul 18, 2016)

Grape said:


> Kevin Smith is all over YouTube and I don't know why.
> 
> 
> Fuck you, Kevin Smith.



It's because he's directing another episode of _The Flash_, he's premiering something in Red Bank, and because he did a podcast praising the _Ghostbusters_ reboot.


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2016)

He praised Ghostbusters and DoJ? What a tool.


@Rukia This is the best thing he's ever said.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2016)

Whoa, the new Godzilla trailer is pretty awesome. Love the music, and...is that PURPLE FIRE!? Not sure if that's awesome or stupid, but it sure is...interesting! I don't like how the marketing campaign favors that awkward shot of Godzilla's head though, as it looks like a hand puppet- although based on how it's edited, it looks like it's part of a more elaborate visual.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2016)

"Kick some ass..and try to look dope while  you do it."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2016)

*10 Cloverfield Lane: *Strong 6
Good, but overrated.
*
High-Rise*: Light 7
Snowpiercer, but better.

*Deadpool: *Decent 6
Eh, it's alright.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2016)

I thought you would really like High Rise dude.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2016)

Also, I am finally watching Batman v Superman.


----------



## Jena (Jul 19, 2016)

Grape said:


> He praised Ghostbusters and DoJ? What a tool.


He also praised the prequels when that shit was going down so...


> "Revenge of the Sith" is, quite simply, fucking awesome. This is the "Star Wars" prequel the haters have been bitching for since "Menace" came out, and if they don't cop to that when they finally see it, they're lying. As dark as "Empire" was, this movie goes a thousand times darker - from the triggering of Order 66 (which has all the Shock Troopers turning on the Jedi Knights they've been fighting beside throughout the Clone Wars and gunning them down), to the jaw-dropping Anakin/Obi Wan fight on Mustafar (where - after cutting his legs and arm off, Ben leaves Skywalker burning alive on the shores of a lava river, with Anakin spitting venomous sentiments at his departing mentor), this flick is so satisfyingly tragic, you'll think you're watching "Othello" or "Hamlet".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I thought you would really like High Rise dude.


What did you think about it? I feel like I'll appreciate it more over time.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2016)

I sort of lost interest.  For an hour, I thought it was a masterpiece.  Then the debauchery wore me out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2016)

Anacondas: The Hunt for the Blood Orchid- D-

I watched this movie over critically acclaimed "Selma"...


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2016)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Anacondas: The Hunt for the Blood Orchid- D-
> 
> I watched this movie over critically acclaimed "Selma"...



That's racist.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2016)

Has anyone here seen the Persona 3 movies? I just watched the first one; it was as good as it could have been seeing as how it condensed the first few relatively uneventful hours of the game into one movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2016)

I watched the first two.  It has been a while.  But I thought they were very good.  Decent budget.  Nice to look at.  Acceptable voice acting.  I would have seen them all for sure.  But it is hard to stay engaged when you have to wait 6 months between movies.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2016)

*Green Room:* Light  8
White people can be scary too.
Didn't realize that was Anton Yelchin =/


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2016)

Grape said:


> That's racist.



Dont know if I an argue that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2016)

I just read that the last Divergent film is going to be a TV movie.  And they might recast!


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2016)

What happened to this site? So much has changed...

Watched a quirky film last week which I really enjoyed: The Lobster. It's a sarcastic film about the hypocrisy and fragility of love and relationship.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I just read that the last Divergent film is going to be a TV movie.  And they might recast!



lol...I only saw the first one and it sucked.

Ride Along 2: F

I swear, I'm not racist, it's just really bad.


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2016)

Yasha said:


> What happened to this site? So much has changed...
> 
> Watched a quirky film last week which I really enjoyed: The Lobster. It's a sarcastic film about the hypocrisy and fragility of love and relationship.


Yasha! How's NZ? Have you banged a hobbit?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2016)

Grape said:


> Yasha! How's NZ? Have you banged a hobbit?



NZ was amazing. Sadly I had just left and returned to Malaysia. 

I did fall for a girl there and she is coming to visit me. Now I need to think of a way to get rid of her bf.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh shit, the lobster.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2016)

Yasha said:


> What happened to this site? So much has changed...
> 
> Watched a quirky film last week which I really enjoyed: The Lobster. It's a sarcastic film about the hypocrisy and fragility of love and relationship.


Yo, Yasha.

The Lobster was dope.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2016)

The best way to get rid of a boyfriend is to seduce him, Yasha. Works every time.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2016)

Wasn't he going to take out his eyeball at the end of the movie?


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm either going to end up seeing Lights Out or The Secret Life of Pets tonight probably.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm going to go with Lights Out this weekend.


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2016)

Dammit, Yasha! Why'd you waste time with that chick if she had a bf?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> I'm either going to end up seeing Lights Out or The Secret Life of Pets tonight probably.


Ya know you can still catch Ghostbusters, right ?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Yo, Yasha.
> 
> The Lobster was dope.



I wish we could see it in Film Club together.

Hilarity ensues.




MartialHorror said:


> The best way to get rid of a boyfriend is to seduce him, Yasha. Works every time.



Never change, Martial.

Persistence is your strong point. 




Rukia said:


> Wasn't he going to take out his eyeball at the end of the movie?



How many of us would go that far for a woman though? 

Appendix, maybe, or even one kidney (if she is a soulmate). Eyesight, hell no.



Grape said:


> Dammit, Yasha! Why'd you waste time with that chick if she had a bf?



Cuz I'm desperate like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2016)

It's Yasha o:


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2016)

@Parallax did you see the Lobster yet?  I wonder if you liked it.


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2016)

@Rukia Para doesn't care about us


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2016)

My "Ghostbusters" review is up!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2016)

*Stranger Things: *8/10

Quality series. The younger members of the cast are really good too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2016)

Another attack in Germany. 
Stay safe @Slice


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 22, 2016)

>killing joke
>bruce fucks babs in the cartoon adaptation

Bruce Timm pls


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2016)

what?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> what?



and the aftermath by some mongoloid who filmed it offscreen


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2016)

Timm always had a thing for that pairing . She hinted that they hooked up way back in Batman Beyond .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Timm always had a thing for that pairing . She hinted that they hooked up way back in Batman Beyond .


I was just about to say this; that they were a couple in the DCAU.

Didn't like it then, don't like it now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2016)

For sure; We're talking about someone who's both  the daughter of arguably your best friend _and_ significant love interest to your adopted son. Mix that with Bruce  meeting her at age 15 and we have all the workings of the "creepy dad" stereotype .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2016)

Sounds hot.


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2016)

Ae said:


> Another attack in Germany.
> Stay safe @Slice



Dropping in to say i am safe. Haven't been to Munich in a few months.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2016)

rip


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2016)

I have always liked Bruce/Barbara.  It just makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2016)

L


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2016)

@Stunna women want to bang their fathers. Bruce is the closest thing possible. It makes sense. Duh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2016)

I want to see Commissioner Gordon give the bride away at that wedding!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2016)

Grape, assuming your little Electra fantasy were true... she has her own _literal _father. How is Bruce the closest thing possible?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2016)

Grape said:


> @Stunna women want to bang their fathers. Bruce is the closest thing possible. It makes sense. Duh.


Wouldn't her actual father  be "the closest thing possible "?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2016)

That's disgusting gesy!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2016)

Bruce with Barb is hot.  Only an idiot would argue otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2016)

Rukia throwing the hook back out there.


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Grape, assuming your little Electra fantasy were true... she has her own _literal _father. How is Bruce the closest thing possible?




Dude. The closest thing possible without fucking her actual father.

People have morals you know.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2016)

Don't say "dude"; you didn't even hint at that distinction.


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2016)

I thought it would be a given.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2016)

It wasn't.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2016)

@Grape He's from the south, it's normal there.


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah, he needs to ease out of the fanfic.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2016)

Grape, you still in Texas?


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2016)

My time in Washington may be coming to an end soon.

I expect to be in either Utah, Colorado, Oregon, California, or Idaho probably by March.


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2016)

I thought you were in Florida.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2016)

No, I interviewed.  But I didn't take that job.  Took a job in Washington instead.  I'm making good money, but I probably made a mistake.


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2016)

Go to Oregon or Colorado. Texas is cheap to live in.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> No, I interviewed.  But I didn't take that job.  Took a job in Washington instead.  I'm making good money, but I probably made a mistake.


Probably because you live in Wyoming.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2016)

I actually went to college in Wyoming.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2016)

Also, you say these states, but unless it's in the big city, the jobs aren't worth it imo.
But iirc you like to live in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm tired of big city traffic.  I was actually thinking Vegas could be cool.  I will just drive to LA and spend my weekends there.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2016)

That's why I mainly take metro and bike to work. It's fun and you meet new people everyday. I tried to make it work in Texas, but had to move after only half a year their city were made for cars.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


>


The world's greatest detective knew damn well that the math didn't add up. This was a veteran move.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2016)

Star Trek: Beyond- B+

It's just like the last two, so if you like those, you'll like this too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2016)

Ben Affleck Batman better involve sex with Barbara.  I don't want this Wonder Woman bullshit.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2016)

Well, I liked the first one and didn't like the second one. 



Or rather, I thought the second one was bad and dumb, but I still enjoyed it more than most, it seems.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2016)

@Cyphon will love it then.

I'm with Stunna.  I liked the first film okay.  But I felt severe fatigue during the second film.  Khan was the only thing I liked about it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2016)

Wait, what?  There is a new Blair Witch Project movie coming out later this year?  This is just like the Cloverfield surprise.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2016)

I can't even understand how can people holds Blair Witch Project in high regards asides from it's achievement for the time.


----------



## Grape (Jul 23, 2016)

It's a shit film, it always has been.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't like it that much.  But the director for this is good.  And I like these surprise movies that have been coming out.


----------



## Didi (Jul 23, 2016)

*Dogville*
Wow, really unique. And quite brutal, but that's expected of LvT ofcourse. Really enjoyed it. Long running time but never once felt that way, was a great experience start to finish.


----------



## Detective (Jul 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective like usual I am having problems with TIFF's online ordering system.



I'm sorry to hear that, dude.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2016)

I was able to buy some packages.  My Choice Premium was off sale though.  If I want to go to any Premium Events, I will need to buy individual tickets.  So it really isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2016)

Wait, the new Blair Witch is a Wingard movie?

Suddenly, I'm interested.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2016)

Exactly @Stunna


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2016)

Genius move by Lionsgate because revealing that The Woods is actually the Blair Witch was so surprising. Coupled with a good director and nostalgia, it will probably make bank.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2016)

Grape said:


> It's a shit film, it always has been.


Don't you like Trollhunter? That was shit too!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't know how you do it Masterpiece.  I personally really enjoy driving.  I can't imagine giving up my car.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2016)

Difference in generation, I suppose? I wasn't sold on car symbolizing freedom growing up.
When I bike I feel immerse in the city, when I drive I feel like I'm in a lonely metal box.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2016)

I watched Lights Out.  And I enjoyed it.  The boyfriend actually contributed to the final girl for once!  

And I love Teresa Palmer.  She looks good for someone that has had multiple kids!  It is a shame she hasn't made it big yet.  But hopefully this will lead to some big projects!

B+


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2016)

Batman: The Killing Joke - 4/10

Am I being too harsh? I dunno, but I can say that the 30 minute prologue they added was some tripe. And when it finally got to the content of the comic, the presentation was only serviceable. Wasn't worth reopening the can of worms that comes with this story. Not one bit.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2016)

*Sunshine *(2007): Strong 7
How fragile our memories are. I barely remember any of this movie. It's only after a scene that I went "I remember this". Prime Rose Byrne is underrated too, you guys sleeping.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2016)

The Visit

Old people are way more terrifying that apparitions or poltergeists. 

It has its scary moments, but again Shyamalan apparently still had no clue how to wrap up a film properly.


----------



## Grape (Jul 23, 2016)

Ae said:


> *Sunshine *(2007): Strong 7
> How fragile our memories are. I barely remember any of this movie. It's only after a scene that I went "I remember this". Prime Rose Byrne is underrated too, you guys sleeping.


Jackie Q was p hot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Batman: The Killing Joke - D+ or C-
> 
> Am I being too harsh? I dunno, but I can say that the 30 minute prologue they added was some tripe. And when it finally got to the content of the comic, the presentation was only serviceable. Wasn't worth reopening the can of worms that comes with this story. Not one bit.


I'd give a C- as well , It was quite  messy tbh.


----------



## Grape (Jul 23, 2016)

Just like Barb after the Batpie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2016)

Batman had a super advanced condom  in one of his pouches .


----------



## Grape (Jul 23, 2016)

That's just for the street sleaze. Barb's his bottom bitch.

Hence pregnancy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2016)

Yasha said:


> The Visit
> 
> Old people are way more terrifying that apparitions or poltergeists.
> 
> It has its scary moments, but again Shyamalan apparently still had no clue how to wrap up a film properly.


I thought the Visit was extremely entertaining.  And funny.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2016)

The boyfriend in Lights Out deserves a ton of credit.  He was dead.  Diana had him.  But he was smart enough to reach for his car keys and use his car lights to make her disappear.  That was a cool moment.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2016)

@Stunna i hope Kubo is good.  It seems like most animated films lately are sequels and retreads.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2016)

Eye in the Sky: A

A very intense thriller.


----------



## Grape (Jul 24, 2016)

@Stunna @Rukia @~Gesy~



0-100 real quick. 

Day one.


----------



## Slice (Jul 24, 2016)

I would have liked to see that woman who is on Vikings... cant recall her name right now.

But Larson could be fine as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2016)

Rukia, Kubo is about to save American animation this year


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2016)

Grape said:


> @Stunna @Rukia @~Gesy~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.  I think the choice is an inspired one.  I'm excited now.


Stunna said:


> Rukia, Kubo is about to save American animation this year


It certainly looks beautiful.  This could be one of those style over substance moments.  I hope not, but we need to be prepared.


----------



## Grape (Jul 24, 2016)

I wasn't too hyped for the upcoming MCU phase, but things are looking good. Even the Thor movie sounds good.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I thought the Visit was extremely entertaining.  And funny.



Ikr. Nana stole the show for me. The hide-and-seek and sundowning scenes were both creepy and hilarious.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2016)

The Deer Hunter - 9/10

Shoot 'Em Up - 6/10


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2016)

@Slice
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-germany-blast-idUSKCN1040Y7


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 25, 2016)

Man, what the fuck happened to this forum?

Where'd the rep system go? Why is the forum layout so ugly? 

Why does everyone still like shit movies?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2016)

Judge dredd sure was... Dreddful


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Slice
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-germany-blast-idUSKCN1040Y7



- Officially denied asyl.
- Allowed to stay there anyways because "can't send the poor guy away" for two years
- "Well i better repay them by blowing some people up!"

Just lucky he was dumb as hell.
He tried to enter the festival to bomb a lot of people but didn't have a ticket and was denied entry, so he decided to blow up near the fence. Injuring 12 (three critically wounded) but so far no one dead except him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Ikr. Nana stole the show for me. The hide-and-seek and sundowning scenes were both creepy and hilarious.


i liked when the boy took that loaded diaper to the face.


----------



## Grape (Jul 25, 2016)

No ticket?

wtf


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2016)

I have my theatre ticket for the Killing Joke tonight.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2016)

Is it too late to get a refund?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2016)

I saw Mask of the Phantasm in the theatre.  I have a responsibility Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2016)

I understand.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2016)

Rukia should freelance as a movie critic, I always look forward for his opinions.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2016)

Even though most of them are troll posts?


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Even though most of them are troll posts?


Rukia's just different. It's easy to dismiss him off as a troll because his opinions doesn't align with the norm.
Being black in America, you should understand that.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 25, 2016)

Ae said:


> *Rukia's just different. I*t's easy to dismiss him off as a troll because his opinions doesn't align with the norm.
> Being black in America, you should understand that.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> i liked when the boy took that loaded diaper to the face.



Oh gosh, that scene. 

Pop Pop was a master troll.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2016)

The Killing Joke:  B.

I fucking love fathom events!

We had a nice introduction from Mark Hamil himself!  He basically talked about his history playing the character.  Accepting the job initially, coming back for the video games, saying that he was done with the character, coming back again, etc.  It was interesting stuff.  And I think the crowd was interested since there were a lot of Batman the Animated series fans in the audience.

It really is a treat to see Hamil and Conroy portray these characters on the big screen.

The Barbara scene absolutely feels tacked on.  But so what?  There was a tacked on Catwoman scene in one of the recent DC movies.  There was a tacked on confrontation between Deadshot and Batman in another.  15 years ago I remember the animatrix making it big even though it was a collection of unconnected stories!

I liked the prologue better than the Killing Joke.  I read the Killing Joke a long time.  I was actually curious how the prologue would end and where they would go with things.  And it made me a fan of Batgirl.  She needs a movie, a series, a video game, everything.

The Killing Joke showcases a major problem that I have with Batman.  I don't care what Gordon said to Batman.  Batman should gave killed him for what he did to Batgirl.  He should have killed him in that Red Hood movie too!  Batman's no kill policy is idiotic and I don't buy the logic in it at all.

The music, animation, voice acting are all on point.

Be warned though, I'm not sure I have ever met an animated DC movie that I don't like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2016)

You guys should watch lights out.  It was fun.


----------



## Slice (Jul 26, 2016)

_


Stunna said:



			Even though most of them are troll posts?
		
Click to expand...


Especially_ because of that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Grape Your boy is a sellout


Wha? Who?


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2016)

Ae said:


> Rukia should freelance as a movie critic, I always look forward for his opinions.





Stunna said:


> Even though most of them are troll posts?



Have you _seen_ movie reviews these days?


----------



## Slice (Jul 26, 2016)

Stranger Things is probably the best Stephen King story in at least 15 years. And he isn't even involved in it.

It doesn't do anything new but its put so well together. I loved it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2016)

I really liked Stranger Things.  Been trying to promote it around here.  But I haven't gained any traction so far.


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2016)

@Jena @Wonder Mike 
Thoughts?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2016)

Killing Joke 3.1m yesterday.  More DC animation likely to come to theatres.

You guys are welcome.


----------



## Jena (Jul 26, 2016)

Slice said:


> Stranger Things is probably the best Stephen King story in at least 15 years. And he isn't even involved in it.
> 
> It doesn't do anything new but its put so well together. I loved it.



Yes this show is so good. I think it does a really good job of being "atmospheric" - it just captures a time & mood so well.



Ae said:


> @Jena @Wonder Mike
> Thoughts?


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm trying to give Mr. Robot a second chance, but I feel like it's meant for edgy 16 year old atheist.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2016)

This season has been lousy so far.


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2016)

Ae said:


> I'm trying to give Mr. Robot a second chance, but I feel like it's meant for edgy 16 year old atheist.


If only they had been shooting for edgy 19 year old femboi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The Killing Joke showcases a major problem that I have with Batman.  I don't care what Gordon said to Batman.  Batman should gave killed him for what he did to Batgirl.  He should have killed him in that Red Hood movie too!  Batman's no kill policy is idiotic and I don't buy the logic in it at all.




It's implied he did. Notice how in the end when they share a laugh, you only hear Bruce's laugh when the camera pans out. this was  theorized even in the source material .
> It's called the Killing Joke
> Joker told a joke that got him  killed


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2016)

That hasn't been proven gesy.  It is just a theory.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2016)

One that was purposely left open after all these years, sure .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2016)

I got you guys.  Nerve is about to start.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah, Season 2 of "Mr. Robot" hasn't been very good so far. The first season was smart and engaging, built snugly around its protagonist. Too much is going on in Season 2, with the narrative pulling the story in two many directions and there is something strangely...pretentious, I guess, about it. But then again, "Wayward Pines" had a shitty start to its second season as well, so I have hope.

Lights Out: B-

I'm not entirely sure how I feel at the moment. It's fun, but it seems like it's designed for the same crowds who like these lesser horror movies ("The Forest", "Ouija", "Annabelle", etc). It's a lot better than those though.  Yet its content reminded me too much of superior horror films, making this a dumbed down version of the likes of...most Asian Horror flicks, "The Babadook", etc.

Here is my "Star Trek Beyond" video review, by the way.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2016)

Nerve:  C.

I liked it okay.  It was definitely watchable.  Good soundtrack.  There were some entertaining moments.  The blindfolded motorcycle ride stands out to me.

I'm an Emma Roberts fan.  And she was fine in this.  But please let this be the last time she plays an 18 year old.  It is becoming less and less believable.

There was cringeworthy teenage drama.  But it fit into the story okay, so it was forgivable.

Some of the techniques used in Unfriended were used here.  People selected apps, web cams, chat rooms, etc.  Unfriended used these techniques better and is the superior film though to be honest.

I also find the ending to be a little too convenient.  Vee and her friends put a plan into motion to shut down Nerve.  And it works.  But for their plan to work.  They had to know what the last dare was going to be.  And I just don't see how they could have known.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2016)

It's funny as fuck to catch  the reactions of Berniemaniacs realizing they have to vote Hillary .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2016)

Bernie sold out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2016)

My movie plan for the week:

Thursday - Jason Bourne
Saturday - Cafe Society

Already completed- lights out, The Killing Joke, Nerve

I like that there are a lot of good options right now.


----------



## Grape (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm voting Jill Stein.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes!  We are getting a new M Night movie!!


----------



## Grape (Jul 27, 2016)

Today can suck my dick.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yes!  We are getting a new M Night movie!!


McAvoy is good and Joy is hot talented, but only a fool gets his hopes up for an M. Night movie.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I really liked Stranger Things.  Been trying to promote it around here.  But I haven't gained any traction so far.


Nobody ever listen to anyone's recommendation unless it's something they are already interested in. I gave up after nobody watches The Knick & Bloodlines. Anyways, I started watching Stranger Things yesterday. The kids can be a bit annoying, especially the fat one, but I've enjoying it so far.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2016)

Ae said:


> Nobody ever listen to anyone's recommendation unless it's something they are already interested in.


that's not true lol


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2016)

Masterpiece, is that Powerpuff Girls?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2016)

I've been watching quite a few things lately, figured I'd drop off some ratings:

_Short Term 12_ - 8/10

_Bone Tomahawk _- 7/10

_Con Air_ - 7/10

_Hardcore Henry _- 6/10

_Happiness_ - 9/10
_
Persona 3 the Movie: #2 Midsummer Knight's Dream - _7/10
_
Eraserhead - _9/10

_Mulholland Drive - _8/10

_Run Lola Run - _8/10

_Thief - _8/10

_Shoot 'Em Up _- 6/10

_The Deer Hunter - _9/10


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2016)

@Rukia

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2016)

And just like that, Lights Out 2 is a done deal.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2016)

My "Lights Out" review is up and in my sig. 

The Tale of Zatoichi: A

Excellent movie. The first of one of the greatest movie franchises ever.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2016)

Yup. "Pride, Prejudice and Zombies" just arrived from netflix today...and this has been one of the better cinematic deliveries.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow this forum has been dying


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2016)

I assume it's because Naruto has ended its run, making the forums kind of obsolete for a lot of people. Although I hear they're doing some sort of sequel, so maybe it will pick up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah, I heard the new Bourne can't hold a candle to the original trilogy .


----------



## Krory (Jul 29, 2016)

Gravy - 7/10

I'm a sucker for Jimmi Simpson.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2016)

Jason Bourne - C.

Unfortunately the critics are right.  There really is no good reason for this film to exist.  It just borrows heavily from the previous films.  And from a quality standpoint, I actually preferred the one with Jeremy Renner.

The fight at the end and car chase were pretty cool.  Swat cars are like tanks if they can really roll through vehicles like that.  And Alicia Vikander played an interested character, I love her even when she isn't allowed to smile.  Can't wait until Tomb Raider!

The using social media to spy on people plot again was the central story here!  

I will probably still buy the blu Ray since I am a completionist.  But there are better options at the theatre right now.


----------



## Grape (Jul 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I will probably still buy the blu Ray since I am a completionist. But there are better options at the theatre right now.



I wonder how much money they will make off of people such as yourself for this specific reason.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2016)

*Jason Bourne

The car chase was the only scene that really got my attention. An okay action flick. Couldn't live up to the trilogy's standard.

6.5/10


Cold War 2

Really solid. I see glimmer of hope of the revival of good old HK cinema in this one.

8/10*


----------



## Grape (Jul 29, 2016)

Fucking Brits.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, I heard the new Bourne can't hold a candle to the original trilogy .


Check out Nerve this weekend gesy.  It really isn't terrible.  And it is a nice break from the barrage of so-called blockbusters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2016)

Wouldn't care for it if it didn't star Emma Roberts


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2016)

Well yeah, that is why I went too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2016)

Lights out is a good choice too if you haven't seen it yet.

I'm going to hit up Cafe Society tomorrow.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2016)

*10 Cloverfield Lane
*
If humanity nearly got wiped out by a bunch of tough-looking weakass aliens that could be destroyed by a little girl with an impromptu molotov cocktail, perhaps humanity deserves to be wiped out? Just saying.

Mary Elizabeth Winstead <3 /10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2016)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead is always the best thing about all of her movies.


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2016)

STOP TRYING TO MAKE ME CARE ABOUT NANCY


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2016)

Nancy is such a fucking badass at the end of the season.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2016)

@Stunna don't you think the physics teacher was cool too?  He was wasting his talent working at an elementary school though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2016)

You're a creep, of course you like Nancy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2016)

"Shin Godzilla" is getting good early reviews.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2016)

Martial, you should make time for Stranger Things if you haven't.  It seems like it would be right up your alley.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2016)

Hot


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2016)

Cafe Society: A-

Holy shit.  This was really funny.  Prime Woody Allen.  I especially laughed at the way Eisenberg's gangster brother solved problems.

And Kristen Stewart is absolutely capable of looking gorgeous.  Good god did I want to smash while watching this!


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2016)

*Stranger Things *(Season 1): Decent 6

It's cute and fun, but nothing special. If you have a soft spot for The Goonies and John Carpenter, you'll enjoy it a lot more than I did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grape (Jul 30, 2016)

>watching DB made after DBZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grape (Jul 30, 2016)

Oh, it's like that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 30, 2016)

Hey....that hurts


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2016)

That was rude, I take it back.


----------



## Jena (Jul 30, 2016)

*Room* - 9/10

Sad I missed this one in theaters, because I _really_ liked it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey Jena, long time no see.

Still single?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2016)

Pride and Prejudice and Zombies: F

Maybe a D-, because this was so fascinating in its suckitude that I was never bored. Every scene seemed to captivate me with its terribleness...I need to process this one.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2016)

The lead in PPAZ did well.  I want to see her get an action franchise.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 31, 2016)

Jason Bourne - A (9/10)

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2016)

Nancy can get that pipe.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The lead in PPAZ did well.  I want to see her get an action franchise.



Really, I didnt have any issue with the cast, but everyone seemed to have conflicting visions as to what kind of movie they were making. Some take the material seriously, others act like they're in a comedy. 

lol, it was funny watching Charles Dance because after awhile, it just seems like he gave up and started phoning it in.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2016)

House of 1000 Corpses

If The "Texas Chainsaw Massacre " series  was Lindsay Lohan before cocaine -- this film would be Lindsay post.

F-

Unfriended

Quite a surprise really, more than just a film that uses a gimmick for thrills-- instead it rely on its actors to actually do their jobs and  show believable emotion in this moment of peril. Well transitioned,well acted and an overall fun ride.

B-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey @~Gesy~ terrible news about Suicide Squad.  It was meant to be the last good summer blockbuster!  Don't know what we do now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2016)

Rukia, don't scare me like that! 

And yeah "House of 1,000 Corpses" was pretty damn annoying. The sequel was a lot better though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2016)

Good Unfriended review.  Extremely fair.

Unfriended isn't great.  But there is no reason anyone should expect greatness when they sit down and watch it.  It is a competent and entertaining film.  Well acted.  Better it had a right to be really.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Good Unfriended review.  Extremely fair.
> 
> Unfriended isn't great.  But there is no reason anyone should expect greatness when they sit down and watch it.  It is a competent and entertaining film.  Well acted.  Better it had a right to be really.



The character reveals were very effective . I expected the main lead to be the "innocent good girl", boy was I wrong .


MartialHorror said:


> Rukia, don't scare me like that!
> 
> And yeah "House of 1,000 Corpses" was pretty damn annoying. The sequel was a lot better though.



So I hear; I plan to watch that one as well  soon enough


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Hey @~Gesy~ terrible news about Suicide Squad.  It was meant to be the last good summer blockbuster!  Don't know what we do now.


We need Ben Hur to be good to salvage the summer.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, the main is actually the antagonist.  I would still date her if I were a kid at her school though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Hey @~Gesy~ terrible news about Suicide Squad.  It was meant to be the last good summer blockbuster!  Don't know what we do now.



We've had enough blockbusters tis summer to make Suicide Squad a nonfacter

But I hope it's a surprise hit



Rukia said:


> Yeah, the main is actually the antagonist.  I would still date her if I were a kid at her school though.



My brother had his eye on the basic blond


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2016)

I didn't like "Unfriended", but it surpassed my expectations, as I didn't think a skype-themed horror flick would be watchable.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 1, 2016)

Not film related, but I just wanted to point out that Mick Gordon's soundtrack for DOOM is the best and most refreshing piece of music to accompany any game or film in the last 10 years.

He needs to score a film.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2016)

@Rukia she isn't actually underaged.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2016)

Of course not.  Emma Roberts just played a teenager in Nerve!  She has to be 30 by now.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2016)

Dude, I just found out Margot Robbie is only a year older than Emma Roberts. I thought Robbie was 35

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 1, 2016)

Them drugs sure fucked up Roberts.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2016)

But you're right. If you had ask me 5 or 10 years ago, I'd would been meh on Emma Roberts. But now, I'd definitely get behind it. Maybe I should rewatch _It's Kind of a Funny Story? _I don't remember much of it, it remains her highest rated movie.

Also, I thought you were talking about the main girl from Unfriended.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2016)

Ae said:


> Dude, I just found out Margot Robbie is only a year older than Emma Roberts. I thought Robbie was 35


Yeah, pretty girl, but she can definitely pass for 35

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, pretty girl, but she can definitely pass for 35


One of gesy' best posts.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2016)

Ae said:


> But you're right. If you had ask me 5 or 10 years ago, I'd would been meh on Emma Roberts. But now, I'd definitely get behind it. Maybe I should rewatch _It's Kind of a Funny Story? _I don't remember much of it, it remains her highest rated movie.


I didn't like it very much.


----------



## Krory (Aug 1, 2016)

Ae said:


> But you're right. If you had ask me 5 or 10 years ago, I'd would been meh on Emma Roberts. But now, I'd definitely get behind it. Maybe I should rewatch _It's Kind of a Funny Story? _I don't remember much of it, it remains her highest rated movie.
> 
> Also, I thought you were talking about the main girl from Unfriended.



Was a pretty good movie, but definitely not because of her.

Only thing I could really tolerate her in was when she basically played herself in Scream Queens (not unlike what she did in We're The Millers). Then again, that show also had Billie Lourd and Jamie Lee Curtis' hilarity to balance shit out.

If I didn't dislike Evan Peters just as much, I'd almost feel bad for him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2016)

Billie Lourd?  Is that the girl with the earmuffs?  She was my favorite.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2016)

She looks like a cross between Natalie Dormer and Amy Schumer. Tell me I'm wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> One of gesy' best posts.



Rule of averages. After 11 years are hard luck with regards to the quality of his posting contributions, Gesy is finally entering his Prime, just as the forum is dying out.


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2016)

Emma Roberts looks like she could have began her life with a penis.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2016)

@Dream why the hell won't my avatars animate? Wtf, G?


----------



## Krory (Aug 1, 2016)

They're doing a fucking gender-swapped "Splash" remake, starring Channing Tatum

Somebody stop this ride, I want to get off


----------



## Grape (Aug 2, 2016)

Great choice, Netflix. This actually makes the film somewhat interesting. Maybe the creators have potential to pull it off.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2016)

Star Trek Beyond - 7/10

Best one so far.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Grape (Aug 2, 2016)

Isn't that movie getting panned?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2016)

I dunno about panned, but it is getting a colder reception than I feel it deserves. Especially compared to the inferior previous movie.


----------



## Ae (Aug 2, 2016)

Stunna's obsession with Tatiana is worrying


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2016)

I agree.


----------



## Psychic (Aug 2, 2016)

Nerve - 7/10

Strong start but then drizzle down to a quick blunt finish. This would have been an awesome TV series because there was so much more that they could have build up and developed. Overall, enjoyable and a great date movie.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 2, 2016)

I have to admit The Visit got me the most scared I've been in a long time.


----------



## Krory (Aug 2, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I have to admit The Visit got me the most scared I've been in a long time.



Old people are fucking scary.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2016)

Totally underrated movie.


----------



## Ae (Aug 2, 2016)

Caught a bit of V for Vendetta on the telly, and the dialogue is absolutely groan worthy.


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2016)

I loved it when I was 15, scared that it'll seem utterly cringeworthy to me now


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2016)

Grape said:


> Great choice, Netflix. This actually makes the film somewhat interesting. Maybe the creators have potential to pull it off.


I don't know.  I actually feel like I want to give Death Note a chance.


----------



## Ae (Aug 3, 2016)

The source material wasn't great to begin with. Hopefully Wingard will change it into something watchable.


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2016)

The Visit scared the fuck out of me with an ungodly jump scare.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 3, 2016)

Ae said:


> The source material wasn't great to begin with. Hopefully Wingard will change it into something watchable.



Well, it couldn't possibly be worse than his VHS segments.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2016)

Enough of this super hero nonsense.  When does the Light Between Oceans come out??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2016)

@Rukia 

Hey dude, not sure if you are aware, but looks like the right decision was made when it was decided to avoid Suicide Squad. Man, that would have been some egg on our faces if we let DC try and fool us once again.

Nice Matrix-dodge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm going to go see it.  But it looks like I was right to warn people when that whole reshoots fiasco story came out a few months back.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 3, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2016)

Yasha said:


>



Y-Y-Y-Yasha!?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2016)

@Detective thank god for Stranger Things, am I right?


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective thank god for Stranger Things, am I right?



A gem in an otherwise directionless sea of series offerings this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 3, 2016)

Terrordactyl - 9.2/10


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2016)

Sword Art Online is getting an American TV show.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2016)

What do you mean?


----------



## Grape (Aug 4, 2016)

God, I hope it's TV-MA.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Sword Art Online is getting an American TV show.





Grape said:


> God, I hope it's TV-MA.


i need an explanation on each post.  What do you mean they are making an American TV show?  A live action show?  What?  Why?

Why would you want it to be TV-MA?  You want the deaths inside the game to be really graphic?  Of are you hoping for nudity?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2016)

I saw the first episode and thought it was ok.  I'd be shocked if I go back to finish it on my own though.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2016)

It's cool Para.  You a busy man.  I bet you still haven't watched Fargo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2016)

Backlash (2015): C/C+

Adrien Brody psychological thriller. Has a pretty solid start and some good twists, but the entire middle block is seemingly just nightmare sequences.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 4, 2016)

Detective said:


> Y-Y-Y-Yasha!?



Long time no see, brotha

Lots of things happened in New Zealand. I got played and then I got dumped. 


*Suicide Squad
*
If this were a high school film project*, *I could turn a blind eye to its crappy writing and give it a B+ for the effort.*
*
Sad thing is this is not.

If you buy ticket just to see Harley Quinn, I'd say you would get your money's worth though. 

One of the best trailers ever made for a shitty movie.




*
*


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2016)

So basically, it's a David Ayer film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2016)

*Sigh* every time someone seems to talk about "Suicide Squad", my penis dies a little on the inside...

lol, I just noticed that Ayer did "Fury" and "Sabotage" during the same year, with one being on my "Best of 2014" list and the other being on my "Worst of 2014" list. His filmography has been very hit or miss.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 4, 2016)

I am really surprised the same guy wrote and directed End of Watch, which I thoroughly enjoyed. So yeah, I can agree with the hit or miss comment.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2016)

I thought it was OK. Over-rated and an interesting experiment that didn't work for me, but OK. Oddly, I seem to be the only one who liked his "Mean Streets".


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2016)

Parallax said:


> I saw the first episode and thought it was ok.  I'd be shocked if I go back to finish it on my own though.


u friend


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2016)

I need to start watching the Americans again.  I loved the show.  But I quit watching because it stressed me out!


----------



## Krory (Aug 4, 2016)

The Secret Life of Pets - 8.5/10


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Long time no see, brotha
> 
> Lots of things happened in New Zealand. I got played and then I got dumped.



Get over here, bro


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2016)

Odd Thomas - 4/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2016)

"Odd Thomas" was a strange experience for me. Its quirkiness gave the film some...color, I guess? But it also got on my nerves.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2016)

*Shawshank Redemption *

Beautiful film with memorable characters but also formulaic and predictable .
*
Couldn't Andy have simply told Red his planned destination/10?*

Snowpiercer

A bunch of thugs gets greedy and very nearly causes the extinction of mankind.Perfect pacing throughout--  the film fully utilized its locomotive setting with imaginative action sequences on vibrant set pieces  . I'd say it's Chris Evan's career best .


Worst rebellion ever/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2016)

Suicide Squad:

I would give it a C.

I concur with almost all of the negative points that I read about.  Choppy editing.  Poor utilization of music.  The movie totally lacks structure, it jumps from the first act to the third.  And I absolutely hate this Joker!  His makeup was his entire performance.  Leto was awful.

I actually liked the Suicide Squad characters.  I would enjoy them in a better movie.  Robbie and believe it or not Jai Courtney were the standouts.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2016)

*Suicide Squad *- 7/10

Not that bad. Very original, for a comic book movie. Would've been better with proper editing and a better script. Cara was awful. Leto Joker is weird but can't really determine how good he is until he has more scenes.

Also, I think it will do good at the box office. Transformers type of movie where critics reviews really don't have a effect on it.

EDIT: And yes, Jai Courtney was a highlight.


----------



## Didi (Aug 5, 2016)

Jai goddamn fucking Courtney??? What?!


I can't believe this


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2016)

Suicide Squad - 3/10

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2016)

>Not giving it atleast a 5 for Robbie's cheeks


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2016)

shiiiiid


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2016)

Sounds more like they had to censor the booty for the  more conservative parts of the world .


----------



## Yasha (Aug 5, 2016)

In Malaysia, it becomes like this.



Now _that_ is extensive photo-editing.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2016)

Suicide Squad: C

It's not horrible, but you can see the behind-the-scenes problems in his disjointed the tone is. The action isn't very exciting and the plot is nothing, but the actors playing their characters are fun, even if most of the characters are under-utilized. 

Leto's Joker was good, in my opinion, but his presence here will probably haunt him in the long run. He's both in the movie too much and yet not enough. He has enough screen-time to lose/diminish any sense of mystery surrounding the character, but he's not in it enough for Leto to make the role his own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Aug 6, 2016)

Spending $300+ for a flight to see James Blake, this show better be the fucking shit.


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> Spending $300+ for a flight to see James Blake, this show better be the fucking shit.



Where are you going to see the concert?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2016)

Ip Man 3: B

Definitely the weakest of the trilogy, but it does still excel in the action department and does occasionally pull on those heart strings. The script was definitely sloppy though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 7, 2016)

So much for America being a nation of fatties.

We're winning every Olympic competition I tune in to!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2016)

Not true gesy.  I don't see us with a lot of gold medals on the board.

I have been paying attention.  I have been actively rooting against the Americans.  Let me give you an example.  Swimming Finals.  An American in lane 4; seeded to win in other words.  Not even finishing on the podium.


----------



## Ae (Aug 7, 2016)

Rukia is right, we don't win anymore. We're only #1 in incarceration. That's why Trump will make Amera great again.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2016)

Trump seems like a lunatic.  But give me anyone over Clinton.

I travel quite a bit.  I'm in Portland right now.  And good lord.  The homeless population in the US has skyrocketed in the last year.  Most of these downtown areas are overrun.  We really can't afford another liberal in the White House.


----------



## Ae (Aug 7, 2016)

I hate going to the local grocery store because there's always a homeless guy outside.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> Rukia is right, we don't win anymore. We're only #1 in incarceration. That's why Trump will make Amera great again.





Ae said:


> I hate going to the local grocery store because there's always a homeless guy outside.



Saving

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2016)

Homeless people harass me a few times a week.

I went to this famous donut shop in Portland.  And I waited over 45 minutes to get some donuts.  I'm walking back to my hotel and some homeless guy had the audacity to approach me and ask for a donut.  Piss off loser!


----------



## Ae (Aug 7, 2016)

One time, I told a guy I don't carry cash and HE ASKED ME TO BUY HIM A RICE KRISPY TREAT!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2016)

I told a guy that once and he told me I could go to an ATM.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 7, 2016)

ITT: terrible people

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Aug 7, 2016)

Businesses need to take responsibility and put up "For paying customers only" signs outside


Detective said:


> Where are you going to see the concert?


Stop stalking me creep!


----------



## Yasha (Aug 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Trump seems like a lunatic.  But give me anyone over Clinton.
> 
> I travel quite a bit.  I'm in Portland right now.  And good lord.  The homeless population in the US has skyrocketed in the last year.  Most of these downtown areas are overrun.  We really can't afford another liberal in the White House.



Those homeless people are like modern-day zombies. While I was in LA, I had to think of several ways on how to defend myself if I was attacked by one before I worked up my courage to walk out of my hotel in the middle of the night.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2016)

Exactly Yasha.  Homeless people living downtown are terrible for tourism.  No one wants to be scared on their vacation.  I have a lot of options.  I'm going to go to Vancouver next time.  The homeless people aren't nearly as prevalent there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Those homeless people are like modern-day zombies. While I was in LA, I had to think of several ways on how to defend myself if I was attacked by one before I worked up my courage to walk out of my hotel in the middle of the night.



Maybe they just want to help you lose your virginity...with them!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey Martial, don't flirt with me in the public. We are supposed to keep our secret relationship in the PM.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Those homeless people are like modern-day zombies. While I was in LA, I had to think of several ways on how to defend myself if I was attacked by one before I worked up my courage to walk out of my hotel in the middle of the night.


Smh


----------



## Yasha (Aug 8, 2016)

Can't blame me, Para. You were born in Tijuana and then moved to LA, which might appear to you as a city of angels in comparison. I spent my whole life in a city where the most serious crime was DUI.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Taleran (Aug 8, 2016)

*Universal Soldier: Day of Reckoning*
Still the best modern action movie, accept no substitutes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Hey Martial, don't flirt with me in the public. We are supposed to keep our secret relationship in the PM.


Sorry.



Taleran said:


> *Universal Soldier: Day of Reckoning*
> Still the best modern action movie, accept no substitutes.



That one was surprisingly good. Very unconventional as well.

On another note, does anyone plan on seeing the "Ben-Hur" remake? It's almost out now.


----------



## Ae (Aug 8, 2016)

My time in SF was completely ruined, I couldn't take a selfie at the park without a bum in the background!


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Suicide Squad: C
> 
> It's not horrible, but you can see the behind-the-scenes problems in his disjointed the tone is. The action isn't very exciting and the plot is nothing, but the actors playing their characters are fun, even if most of the characters are under-utilized.
> 
> Leto's Joker was good, in my opinion, but his presence here will probably haunt him in the long run. He's both in the movie too much and yet not enough. He has enough screen-time to lose/diminish any sense of mystery surrounding the character, but he's not in it enough for Leto to make the role his own.


 I agree, he either should have been a more important character or he shouldn't have been used outside of Harley's flashbacks. 


Yasha said:


> In Malaysia, it becomes like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Now _that_ is extensive photo-editing.



Dayyuum tho. Malaysia a shit.

Didn't you spend some time out of Malaysia? How'd that go my baka?


----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> Rukia is right, we don't win anymore. We're only #1 in incarceration. That's why Trump will make Amera great again.



Your education system is also extremely flawed. A lot of Americans cannot spell properly. Case in point, the guy I am quoting didn't even realize his error until he read this particular sentence of mine.


----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Those homeless people are like modern-day zombies. While I was in LA, I had to think of several ways on how to defend myself if I was attacked by one before I worked up my courage to walk out of my hotel in the middle of the night.



Did you often think that there was a remote chance that one of those somewhat lazy, disorganized, and ruffled looking people could be Para himself? I imagine there are a lot of tall, skinny, disinterested-in-making-an-effort-looking individuals out there in LA.


----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> Stop stalking me creep!



Then stop broadcasting your IP address via your horrible, unprotected internet browser!



Violent by Design said:


> Didn't you spend some time out of Malaysia? How'd that go my baka?



A woman played him like a fiddle, and then tossed his ass to the sidewalk, or footpath as they say in New Zealand.


----------



## Ae (Aug 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> Your education system is also extremely flawed. A lot of Americans cannot spell properly. Case in point, the guy I am quoting didn't even realize his error until he read this particular sentence of mine.



I am a victim of racial inequality!


----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> I am a victim of racial inequality!



I am surprised you have not joined #BlackLivesMatter yet, considering your origin story.


----------



## Ae (Aug 8, 2016)

@Detective I can't be involved with that movement because it is a direct conflict of interest with my clan.


----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective I can't be involved with that movement because it is a direct conflict of interest with my clan.



Pretty sure the Wu Tang Clan have no issues on the black empowerment movement.


----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Ae (Aug 8, 2016)

@Parallax


----------



## Yasha (Aug 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> Did you often think that there was a remote chance that one of those somewhat lazy, disorganized, and ruffled looking people could be Para himself? I imagine there are a lot of tall, skinny, disinterested-in-making-an-effort-looking individuals out there in LA.



I imagine Para was controlling the army of zombies as Charles Manson did with his family.
This would explain his shady, seemingly unlimited source of cash, booze, drugs and broads. And music CDs.



Violent by Design said:


> Dayyuum tho. Malaysia a shit.
> 
> Didn't you spend some time out of Malaysia? How'd that go my baka?



I fell for a girl and went as far as reading her diary and touching her freshly laundered bras.

Thought you should know.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Parallax


I wanna be hyped.  But I can't just yet

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2016)

Also, Frank Ocean is just handing out L's to everyone lately. Shame on those who bought into his ruse.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2016)

Yasha said:


> I imagine Para was controlling the army of zombies as Charles Manson did with his family.
> This would explain his shady, seemingly unlimited source of cash, booze, drugs and broads. And music CDs.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah? Did you end up back in Malaysia?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes, back to third world country now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2016)

@Detective midnight madness lineup is out dude.  And it looks pretty outstanding.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2016)

Detective said:


> Also, Frank Ocean is just handing out L's to everyone lately. Shame on those who bought into his ruse.


pisses me the fuck off

fuck this dude


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2016)

what did he do

did he change his mind on releasing his album or something


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2016)

He's been doing that for years


----------



## Jena (Aug 9, 2016)

*Suicide Squad* - 5/10

*Spoiler*: __ 




What I Liked:

The Aesthetics™ (especially Harley and Enchantress' designs)
Margot Robbie
Surprisingly, Will Smith
Batman's in this for like 5 seconds but I liked all his scenes 
The .5 seconds Flash was on screen
Katana (even though she didn't do anything)
That fight scene where Deadshot was on top of car shooting all those henchmen
Harley's flashback scenes
The scene where Captain Boomerang just leaves the bar (even though it was ruined 2 seconds later)
Jared Leto's the-cringe-is-too-strong performance. He's bad, but it's hilarious.
What Didn't Work For Me:

Basically the entire plot
The villain shouldn't have been Enchantress, throwing a guy with a boomerang and a crazy chick against a supernatural villain makes no sense, and even less sense in a universe with other meta-humans
Obvious edits and re-shoots, makes it feel disjointed 
Some of the flashback scenes felt pointless. Movie had a hard time striking a balance between just enough character development and infodump. Also no one gives a shit about Flag and Enchantress' relationship, stop forcing it every 10 seconds.
Someone on staff obviously watched Assault on Arkham but the parts that they replicated didn't make sense in this movie
Forced pop songs every 5 minutes (especially in the first half)
Joker wasn't Joker, he was an angry juggalo 
[/spoilers]

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2016)

I think they should have copied Assault on Arkham shot for shot.  I think people would have been really satisfied with that.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2016)

I decided that I'm going to use my second week of vacation island hopping in the Caribbean.  Can't wait till November.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ae (Aug 9, 2016)

Michael Phelps is on steroid, only time will tell if he's man enough to admit it like Lance Armstrong. Serena and Venus got wrecked before they could own up to juicing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2016)

Ae said:


> Michael Phelps is on steroid, only time will tell if he's man enough to admit it like Lance Armstrong. Serena and Venus got wrecked before they could own up to juicing.


Yeah, I don't like Phelps.  I would love for him to be unmasked as a cheater.


----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh wow.  Is JBL a babyface now?


----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2016)

He's a commentator now, people thinks he's annoying.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2016)

Hard to top Jim Ross and Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2016)

IDK man, a hole is a hole.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2016)

Selma: A

A hilarious comedy- KIDDING. Actually, even though this would usually earn my ire as Oscar Bait (although it's hard to imagine a Martin Luther King Jr that isn't...which becomes ironic when you consider its fate at the Oscars), the movie made me feel everything it wanted me to feel. Its content was infuriating, inspirational, heartwarming, tear jerking, arousing (okay, I won't do it again) and just a very well made and acted film. The only minor complaint I have is the presence of Malcolm X. He shows up for one scene, which looks like its leading somewhere, but then it doesn't and the announcing of his death was almost unceremonious. It seems like a big missed opportunity was not showing King Jr's reaction. But Malcolm X was only there because he's a recognizable figure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2016)

Stop deleting your shitty posts massarace


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Stop deleting your shitty posts massarace


What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Stop deleting your shitty posts massarace


Give me a legitimate reason to stop.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 10, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Yes, back to third world country now.


Why not live in Indonesia or Thailand if you're going to live in a poor country? At least you can get your dick wet in those places.


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2016)

Violent by Design said:


> Why not live in Indonesia or Thailand if you're going to live in a poor country? At least you can get your dick wet in those places.


Yasha is devoted to helping his family. I've tried to talk sense into him, but it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2016)

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/08/oceans-eight-rihanna-anne-hathaway

For those that want to kill themselves today.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2016)

Disgusting


----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2016)

Discuss.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2016)

Ae said:


> Discuss.


Yooo, Someone actually named their kid "Chris Columbus". They're wild as fuck for that .


----------



## Didi (Aug 10, 2016)

Ae said:


> Discuss.




for the most part just a list of directors who play it safe / are nowadays part of the recognized greats of past (but a lot of them were definitely polarizing in their heyday) vs directors who try stuff / have less mainstream appeal (and a couple of people who made a few good things and a lot of garbage as well)


not at all surprising


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm not a big Anne Hathaway fan.  But I would actually be okay with her playing Catwoman again in the Ben Affleck standalone Batman.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> He's been doing that for years




He can't keep getting away with this shit, man


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective midnight madness lineup is out dude.  And it looks pretty outstanding.



Make sure you utilize the P.A.T.H this year to get around underground and out of the heat, dude. It's been the hottest summer on record in the past 75 years, thus far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2016)

Man up, D. You don't even know the heat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2016)

@Detective

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2016)

smh, Gesy, smh

Damn you, Frank

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2016)

Detective, are you going to participate in TIFF this year?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Yasha (Aug 10, 2016)

Violent by Design said:


> Why not live in Indonesia or Thailand if you're going to live in a poor country? At least you can get your dick wet in those places.





Grape said:


> Yasha is devoted to helping his family. I've tried to talk sense into him, but it falls on deaf ears.



Yeah, I probably could have landed a job and extended my stay in NZ if I wanted to, but I have an obligation to my family and also I never really felt at home there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2016)

*Suicide Squad: *Light to Decent 6

I've been reluctant to rate this because you people are either gonna tell me I'm shitposting or have bad taste! This really wasn't any worse than your average Marvel film. The editing is indeed bad, but it wasn't too distracting. I loved the chemistry between the main cast, they made me care about characters I didn't grew up with. This would been better with a smaller budget, typical bloated climax. And finally Leto's Joker, h-he was my favorite character...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2016)

You're shitposting _and _have bad taste

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2016)

@Yasha the Handmaiden looks good dude.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2016)

>Great chemistry between a cast that wasn't even in 80% of the movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2016)

Term Life: C-

Vince Vaughn tries dramatic thriller, but seems kind of miscast. The Father-Daughter conflict was annoying and made me wonder wtf happened to Hailee Steinfeld's career. Didn't she already play this role in "3 days to Kill"? But nothing about it is really horrible and some of the heist stuff was interesting.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2016)

@Ae stop talking shit to @~Gesy~


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Not true gesy.  I don't see us with a lot of gold medals on the board.
> 
> I have been paying attention.  I have been actively rooting against the Americans.  Let me give you an example.  Swimming Finals.  An American in lane 4; seeded to win in other words.  Not even finishing on the podium.


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2016)

>country with a shitton of inhabitants and good infrastructure produces a lot of top competitors

woah stop the presses


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2016)

Didi said:


> >country with a shitton of inhabitants and good infrastructure produces a lot of top competitors
> 
> woah stop the presses


This is registering in my brain as "YEAH, AMERICA IS GREAT BUT WHAT'S YOUR POINT ?!"


Besides what does this have to do with Rukia rooting against the US and saying it  wasn't winning medals ?


----------



## Didi (Aug 11, 2016)

idk I'm just shitposting fam

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2016)

I think that the US has a more advanced drug program than any other country.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think that the US has a more advanced drug program than any other country.



Yeah, because we import it from everywhere else.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ae (Aug 11, 2016)

@MartialHorror
This sounds like something you'd absolutely love



> The show incorporates elements of pulp, sci-fi, and b-movie horror in addition to its acrobatic and highflying lucha libre style. The result is like if someone combined the scripts for _Fight Club_ and _From Dusk Till Dawn_ and filmed the whole thing like a telenovela. It's awesome in the same way something like _The Rocky Horror Picture Show_is awesome. The whole thing is campy, violent, and over-the-top fun.





> What I discovered was not a wrestling show. Not really. _Lucha Underground_ is a telenovela, an action movie and the real-life manifestation of _Mortal Kombat_ all rolled into one. In fact, it _directly_ parallels _Mortal Kombat_ in so many ways, I think it’s the closest we’ll ever get to it in real life. Minus, you know, all the actual dismemberment.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Grape (Aug 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think that the US has a more advanced drug program than any other country.



Michael Phelps eats 24,000 calorie breakfasts laced with dope.

Guy's a fucking freak.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2016)

Guys, watch this if you haven't already:

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2016)

Grape said:


> Michael Phelps eats 24,000 calorie breakfasts laced with dope.
> 
> Guy's a fucking freak.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2016)

Legend has it..Michael Phelps can out swim dolphins


----------



## Ae (Aug 12, 2016)

*Spirited Away: *ah ah ah / 10

Love transcends dimensions of time, space... and magic. It's charming and has good aesthetic, but it shouldn't be on anyones top 10.

/notshitposting

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yasha (Aug 12, 2016)

I have never seen anyone so insecure posting anonymously on the internet. What had you guys done to poor Masterrace that he is all defensive now. 


The Hateful Eight

If I like myself some good dramatic tension, I'd go for Quentin Tarantino's works.

Couldn't help but chuckle a little at the blowjob scene. 

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2016)

Yasha said:


> I have never seen anyone so insecure posting anonymously on the internet. What had you guys done to poor Masterrace that he is all defensive now.
> 
> 
> The Hateful Eight
> ...



And he sucked on that big black dingus!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2016)

Phelps is a cheater.  He should just admit it now.  It will be far more embarrassing 5 years from now when the truth is uncovered.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2016)

Why u a low bottom hater rukia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Aug 12, 2016)

@Parallax You only come here to talk shit now. Fuck off.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2016)

I have learned something that really surprises me.  I might be the biggest Star Wars fan on the board.  I'm ready to advance the Rogue One thread by 5 pages after last nights new trailer.  But I see almost no enthusiasm at all anywhere else on the board.

Guess it isn't comic-booky enough for the people around here.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have learned something that really surprises me.  I might be the biggest Star Wars fan on the board.  I'm ready to advance the Rogue One thread by 5 pages after last nights new trailer.  But I see almost no enthusiasm at all anywhere else on the board.
> 
> Guess it isn't comic-booky enough for the people around here.




No, everyone is just still butt mad about Disney scrapping the EU.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm seeing it, ofcourse; but they have yet to show anything worth losing your shit over.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2016)

It was a nice trailer. I expect it to be better than TFA.


----------



## Krory (Aug 12, 2016)

And now Criminal Minds is ruined forever.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2016)

No medal for USA women's soccer!

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ae (Aug 12, 2016)

Yasha said:


> I have never seen anyone so insecure posting anonymously on the internet. What had you guys done to poor Masterrace that he is all defensive now.



I know I'm a young attractive girl, but we have insecurities too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2016)

I thought the Rogue One trailer was great, but I think the reactions are somewhat minimal due to overexposure of Star Wars at the moment. We're still recovering from the marketing campaign of "The Force Awakens". 

Sausage Party: C+

It's amusing, but relies on the gimmick too much. You can only hear an animated caricature say something raunchy and obscene so many times before the effect wears off. I also thought it went too far during the finale. With that said, after the movie was over I stopped at my Dads place and my sister was watching the ending of "Tangled". The 'Dance Party' finale reminded me of...er, the "Sausage Party" equivalent and then I started laughing pretty hard. I think those who watch more animated films than I do are likely to appreciate the humor, as I had to keep reminded myself of the satirical element. Example: At first I didn't like how serious the movie becomes...until I remembered that most animated films start off more comical and gradually become more dramatic, before reverting to its humorous side. It's simply part of the formula.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2016)

To me it feels like TFA came out 5 years ago!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2016)

Ledecky is another cheater.  Do they even test these athletes?


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2016)

*Night of the Living Dead (1968):* Light 6

I feel like I'd be the jerk in this.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2016)

*Sausage Party - *3/10

Not my cup of tea


----------



## Yasha (Aug 13, 2016)

*Spectre

Bourne trilogy has set such high standard for spy films it makes this Bond movie look like crap.

4/10*


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2016)

I have a couple of sisters; not sure if I have mentioned that or not.  But they called wanting a movie recommendation.  And Lights Out was seriously the best I could come up with.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2016)

Seems like a good batch of Midnight movies this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2016)

I agree Tal.  I'm going to skip Blair though since it goes wide like a week after mm.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2016)

TV spots for Fantastic Beasts!  So fucking good!


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2016)

Yasha said:


> *Spectre
> 
> Bourne trilogy has set such high standard for spy films it makes this Bond movie look like crap.
> 
> 4/10*



Spoiler Alert: Bourne Spectre'd himself in the latest film


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> TV spots for Fantastic Beasts!  So fucking good!



Dude, TIFF is the only saving grace in an otherwise shit-tier year for films overall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have learned something that really surprises me.  I might be the biggest Star Wars fan on the board.  I'm ready to advance the Rogue One thread by 5 pages after last nights new trailer.  But I see almost no enthusiasm at all anywhere else on the board.
> 
> Guess it isn't comic-booky enough for the people around here.



Real talk dude, Vader needs to hunt down all those rebels in the final act, and slaughter them mercilessly like he's fucking Jason Vorhees for this film to have maximum impact in the overall scheme of things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2016)

Detective said:


> Dude, TIFF is the only saving grace in an otherwise shit-tier year for films overall.


Yeah, hopefully TIFF will come through.  I browsed the list and found 37 different films that sounded interesting to me.


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, hopefully TIFF will come through.  I browsed the list and found 37 different films that sounded interesting to me.



lol, make up your damn mind, you know there is no possible way for you to watch them all.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2016)

I need to be prepared for when the schedule comes out man.  You don't always get all of your picks.  I will probably go to about 15.

@Yasha have you heard of Godspeed?  That seems like it could be an interesting movie.  (Playing at TIFF.)


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2016)

Personally, I am counting down the days till John Wick: Chapter 2, which releases in February of 2017.

My body is preparing to be ready


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2016)

@Rukia
I just remembered something important! You need to be careful in the Caribbean man. There's going to be a lot of feral children that'll try to feed your car when it stops. They think it's a wild animal, it's really bizarre.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Yasha have you heard of Godspeed?  That seems like it could be an interesting movie.  (Playing at TIFF.)



This one?



Never heard of it. But I am intrigued to see any films set in Alaska or have aurora in them.


*The Handmaiden
*
After having seen so many bizarre Korean movies, the shock value no longer works for me. Saw the twist coming from miles away. There are a couple of lesbian sex scenes, if you're into that kind of stuff. 

6.5/10

*The Wailing*

Started out looking promising, but then dragged on and on and turned into a mess with tons of loose ends left unresolved at the end.

Also what's up with the thinly veiled anti-Japanese sentiment in Korean films lately? One film portray them as perverts and another as demon/Satan. 

5.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2016)

Risen: B

I was expecting religious propaganda, but it's more of a...Biblical inspired drama? A Roman Soldier investigates the disappearance of Jesus' body and I will admit to finding his investigation interesting. It's actually fairly well produced and acted for this kind of movie as well. For once, Jesus is not a white guy!

The Man With the Iron Fists 2: C+

Did anyone know that this exists??? Only RZA returns (Gemini Killers cameo), but it's watchable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2016)

I knew of its existence but you're the first to ever call it "watchable".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2016)

people are saying Amber played dirty here


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> people are saying Amber played dirty here



Regardless, he acted like a crazy mofo. Both sides are at fault, but he should have known better. And was likely drunk off his ass while doing this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2016)

Yeah ,the fact that she knew when to start filming says this isn't some abnormally occurrence .  Her claiming abuse seems ..believable .

P.S. Ugliest kitchen I've ever seen, and this is coming from  someone who spent early life in the New York slums.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2016)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion (Episode 1): *Is it a bad idea to make your protagonist a bitch?

Yes.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2016)

Man, they really need to let you rate posts as "Dumb" in the theater.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2016)

*Boyhood*
I really liked it. The only thing that truly bothered me was early on a few of the 'time-specific'-things were shoved in your face like REMEMBER THIS???? but later on that was handled much better. 
Patricia Arquette was amazing, and the gimmick worked tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2016)

War Dogs looks like the worst movie of the year to me.


----------



## Ae (Aug 14, 2016)

The last time people were talking about Evangelion here, everyone was saying how much of a wuss Shinji is. They really need to let you rate posts as "salty" in the theatre.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2016)

Ae said:


> *Neon Genesis Evangelion (Episode 1): *Is it a bad idea to make your protagonist a bitch?
> 
> Yes.


Imma enjoy these reviews


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2016)

Ae said:


> The last time people were talking about Evangelion here, everyone was saying how much of a wuss Shinji is. They really need to let you rate posts as "salty" in the theatre.


Saving


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I knew of its existence but you're the first to ever call it "watchable".



Yeah, it was panned but I didn't think it was terrible. Er, I mean, it kind of was terrible but in an intentional 'so bad, it's good' kind of way.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2016)

Continuum is such a good fucking show.  I wish I had watched the show when I could have positively affected the ratings.

I didn't know about it though.  And no one recommended it to me.  I had to learn about it from Netflix!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2016)

@Detective Hey dude.  I have a bone to pick with you.  There is a new Mechanic movie coming out.  And I can't help but feel that you are somewhat responsible.  This seems like something you may have been asking for.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2016)

Whoa, there is a new Mechanic sequel...and Jason Statham is back...I feel like if any of his movies deserved a sequel, it's "Safe". Not that it needed a sequel, but that one was liked by his fanbase whereas "The Mechanic" left everyone feeling indifferent.


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective Hey dude.  I have a bone to pick with you.  There is a new Mechanic movie coming out.  And I can't help but feel that you are somewhat responsible.  This seems like something you may have been asking for.



Fuck you man 

No one was more surprised than me when I randomly saw a trailer for the sequel a couple months ago, and was like WTF WHY!?

I actually found out it leaked online early last week, and fast forwarded through like 30 minutes of it, before I apathetically closed the browser window, and went to get myself a refreshing beverage prior to watching an episode of the 2nd season of Making The Mob - The Chicago Outfit.

BTW, the Mechanic sequel had Jessica Alba and Michelle Yeoh in it. The years have not been kind to their already horribly wooden sense of acting.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 15, 2016)

Massacoon smh


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Massacoon smh


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2016)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion (E2-5):* CRAWLING IN MY SKIN!!!

Do you ever feel that you're completely different from your peers? That you don't belong? That nobody understands you? That no matter how many people you're surrounded by, you feel lonely and empty? That pain is all you feel?


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2016)

@Detective


I got Ottawa. What does this means? I want a serious answer!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2016)

lol, the new Shin Godzilla trailer reveals how crazy the movie apparently is. The new variation of his atomic breath is pretty awesome though.


----------



## Detective (Aug 16, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective
> 
> 
> I got Ottawa. What does this means? I want a serious answer!



Well, looks like you are somewhat patriotic, but live by the rules at the same time. You like a quiet, normal life, doing what you can, with the freedom you are naturally afforded by default by being a Canadian citizen. Because you live in the nation's capital, you are somewhat drawn to the limelight, but not the intensity and showmanship of living in a metropolis like Toronto. You can have the suburban life, yet remain very close to nature at the same time. You also prefer living in an area where white people are the distinct majority, but have enough folks of colour to keep things interesting and not too bland. However you will also live among cultured and educated folk who have an interest in history, politics, and social economics.

You are, the safe option of Canadian cities. 


.... or you can read the official description it provided:



> You got Ottawa! AKA the center of political power — the heart and soul (and brain) of Canada. The most educated city in the country, it’s the ideal place for discovery and learning; the city’s revered cultural and historical institutions are must-visits. For those with aesthetic sensibilities, the scenic Ottawa River is the perfect place to unwind. #TestDriveCanada and book a direct flight to Ottawa with .



 As for me, I randomly answered the questions and got the following result:




> You got Toronto! It’s the largest metropolis in the nation and a paradise for urbanites, complete with trendy food, excellent concerts and shows, diverse cultural institutions, and an impressive skyline. Indulge your inner cosmopolitan and #TestDriveCanada by booking a direct flight to Toronto with .



Did not see that coming at all.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2016)

Lol.  I got Toronto.  It figures.

I do want to change my Bret The Hitman Hart answer though.  10 years ago that answer would have been right.  I would rather hang out with the PM now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Aug 16, 2016)

Detective said:


> Well, looks like you are somewhat patriotic, but live by the rules at the same time. You like a quiet, normal life, doing what you can, with the freedom you are naturally afforded by default by being a Canadian citizen. Because you live in the nation's capital, you are somewhat drawn to the limelight, but not the intensity and showmanship of living in a metropolis like Toronto. You can have the suburban life, yet remain very close to nature at the same time. You also prefer living in an area where white people are the distinct majority, but have enough folks of colour to keep things interesting and not too bland. However you will also live among cultured and educated folk who have an interest in history, politics, and social economics.
> 
> You are, the safe option of Canadian cities.



The person that sent me the link said it meant I'm boring and stuck in the past


----------



## Parallax (Aug 17, 2016)

Ae said:


> The person that sent me the link said it meant I'm boring and stuck in the past



I mean that is kinda what it sounds like


----------



## Ae (Aug 17, 2016)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion (E6-8):*

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ae (Aug 17, 2016)

*Neon Genesis Evangelion (Episode 9):*

Fuck this show...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2016)

these reviews aren't even detailed enough to be so bad they're good smh


----------



## Ae (Aug 17, 2016)

This shitty show isn't giving me any material to work with. What the fuck is it even suppose to be about? The sexual exploration of a growing teenage boy? Who gives a fuck? "You know what's interesting and complex? 14 years olds. So interesting we'll make a show about how 14 years olds are the only one that could save the world" "OH MAN! THAT'S SO DEEP!" I'm not even being hyperbolic, Shinji is the worst anime protagonist I've ever had to suffer through. The mech scenes are absolutely pointless. It's just there and adds nothing to the show (not that the show any much going for it to begin with). If someone edited out every mech scenes, the narrative wouldn't have changed one bit. Is this what you wanted @Stunna!? Go eat shit because that's what your taste enjoys!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2016)

now we're getting somewhere


----------



## Parallax (Aug 17, 2016)

go on

tell us how you really feel


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2016)

Para.  Are you going to watch Kubo?


----------



## Detective (Aug 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Para.  Are you going to watch Kubo?



Dude, Kubo is kicking ass with the crowd response right now. They are saying it is Laika's best. Fucking Academy still owes us one for the grand theft robbery they pulled against Coraline.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 17, 2016)

Also, so I bought myself a Samsung Gear S2 Classic today. Great watch, but something seems off because neither Samsung nor the retailer I purchased it from will offer any extended warranty on it. They told me this particular kind of smart watch does not have it, because the price was over $ 400($485 to be precise with the tax included), but the Samsung Gear S2(the non-classic looking watch which is $ 399, but has the exact same technical features and specs) will have an extended warranty available on it.

Something seems off here, because the Gear S2 Classic version only has a metallic chrome bezzle face, and genuine leather straps as the only difference versus the Gear S2 which is more sporty looking.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2016)

Detective said:


> Dude, Kubo is kicking ass with the crowd response right now. They are saying it is Laika's best. Fucking Academy still owes us one for the grand theft robbery they pulled against Coraline.


I agree man.  Can't believe the Coraline travesty.

I bet even animation King Stunna is a Laika fanboy since they don't make sequels.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ae (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm gonna see how good this "Coraline" is...

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Aug 18, 2016)

*Coraline: *Light to decent 6

That's it? This is what you all are raving about? I don't know if I'm too critical on children films or people are less critical of children films than they are of live action. No, it's definitely the ladder. Well, the obvious stand out of this is the aesthetics. It gave me this _Courage the Cowardly Dog_ middle-of-nowhere vibe to it. However, I thought the visual was just decent. The rest of the movie isn't anything special either, and for a horror it completely lack any suspense. 

Everyone knows the real robbery was _Fantastic Mr. Fox_.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Parallax (Aug 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Para.  Are you going to watch Kubo?


Probably, if u mean in theaters.  I'll watch it at some point either way


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2016)

*Rango: *Light 6

Did you guys liked this?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2016)

*The Long Good Friday*
A perfect movie

Listen to this and try to not want to race to see it


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2016)

@Rukia Since Portman is done with Marvel, which DC would you cast her as? Perhaps, WW's sister Circe? Since Portman and Gadot are both Israelis?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2016)

I liked Rango, Massacoon.


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2016)

*The Plague Dogs: *Light 7

Todd is the fucking MVP!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Rukia Since Portman is done with Marvel, which DC would you cast her as? Perhaps, WW's sister Circe? Since Portman and Gadot are both Israelis?


Someone old.  Like Alfred's sister maybe?  We know she can do the accent since she was in V for Vendetta.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2016)

What's good massarace


----------



## Grape (Aug 19, 2016)

@Ae I got dick for the first time on Tuesday.

It was p fucking wonderful


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2016)

Grape said:


> @Ae I got dick for the first time on Tuesday.
> 
> It was p fucking wonderful



Ikr! 

@Parallax just got his first dick too. He been riding me all week.


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2016)

*Ida*: 8 pinchable cheeks out of 10

Ansel Adams would be jealous of the scenes in this movie. Watch itttt!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2016)

Damn Eddie , Back it again with a movie role !

Too bad the trailer is pretty much a condensed version of the movie and I already went through an emotional rollercoaster just from watching this.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> Ikr!
> 
> @Parallax just got his first dick too. He been riding me all week.


Hmm. Mine was Mexican. 

Did para fuck me?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2016)

Grape said:


> Hmm. Mine was Mexican.
> 
> Did para fuck me?


circumcised or naw?


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> circumcised or naw?


Yes. And wide. And gorgeous.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Jena (Aug 20, 2016)

*The Little Prince* - 6/10

I wanted to enjoy this a lot more then I actually did. I'd been waiting a while to see it so it's disappointing. Some (non spoilery) notes:

-First of all, this is NOT an adaptation of the Little Prince book, instead it's more of a fictionalized retelling of how the author wrote the book. That itself isn't a bad thing per se, but it's worth knowing going in. So if you're expecting "The Little Prince" that's *not* what this is. 
-I'm honestly not sure who this movie is for. It really doesn't have anything that I think would capture a child's interest for more than 5 minutes until like 2/3 into the movie. But the framing narrative is too on the nose for adults, so I'm not sure they would enjoy it.
-I wasn't the biggest fan of the framing narrative - I feel like I've seen this before in a lot of movies and, again it was way too spelled-out. And also - I get what it's trying to say, but near the end of the movie it becomes almost anti-education, which is bizarre.
-Biggest issue: the themes in the framing narrative and overall movie are at odds with the actual "Little Prince" story. It feels really disjointed to me, like they had an idea for an original movie but then crammed the little prince into it. I don't want to be overdramatic but a certain part of the story even kind of ruins the Little Prince story entirely.
-This movie was giving me major flashbacks to when they adapted the Seuss books and tried to stretch them out to a full length movie. In parts this movie is eerily reminiscent of that shitty Lorax movie that came out a few years back.

The reason why I gave it a higher score is *entirely* because of the animation. There are some really gorgeous scenes and they really went all out on the visuals. Too bad the story isn't on the same level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zoro (Aug 20, 2016)

I just watched the Adventures of Baron Munchausen. Great film right up to the ending, which I'm still trying to make sense of even though I know I'm probably not supposed to. It's legitimately making my head ache

Still, 8/10 movie


----------



## Ae (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


>



What's his point exactly? Is he trying to say "Your life sucks. Voting for me won't necessarily make your life better but at least it won't make it worse since you're already at the rock bottom"?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 21, 2016)

pretty much

Has there were ever been a presidential candidate who can say _anything _and still be a serious competitor? I find it very impressive . Either Americans are getting dumber or he's a really charismatic individual .


----------



## Grape (Aug 21, 2016)

I'd wager it's the former.


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2016)

he's not wrong though


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 21, 2016)

As a presidential candidate --yes he is .


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2016)

The Wave (2015): B

A Norwegian disaster film with very impressive special effects, but an annoyingly conventional script that occasionally dips into plot induced stupidity. I did like how they built to the titular wave though and the aftermath was surprisingly haunting, giving the film a very different visual style than most Hollywood disaster flicks.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2016)

I knew they would make another Ring movie eventually.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2016)

Does it look any good?

I liked "The Ring", but wasn't crazy about any of the sequels- American or Japanese.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2016)

A girl said "fuck you" to me. But she didn't say when. 


Gosford Park

Love the atmosphere of this well-done old-school whodunit.

7.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Does it look any good?
> 
> I liked "The Ring", but wasn't crazy about any of the sequels- American or Japanese.


Not really.  It looks like a rental to me.

Don't Breathe is the best new release this weekend.  I might check it out.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 24, 2016)

Looking like an 16 movie* festival for me this year.


The Age of Shadows
Asura: The City of Madness
The Autopsy of Jane Doe
The Bad Batch
BLACK MIRROR: SAN JUNIPERO & NOSEDIVE
Buster's Mal Heart
Dog Eat Dog
Salt and Fire
Godspeed
Headshot
Interchange
Pyromaniac
(re)ASSIGNMENT
Soul on a String
The Untamed
Wasteland

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2016)

Point Break (2016): C+

This wasn't...that bad! The story and characters are very bland, but the stuntwork and accompanying cinematography was excellent. My low expectations may have contributed to my viewing experience though. I actually haven't seen the original...for some reason.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 25, 2016)

That seems like a rather large but easily corrected flaw.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2016)

Looks like a lot of trips to the Ryerson.  Not interested in Raw?


----------



## Ae (Aug 25, 2016)

Check out Nocturnal Animals for me @Rukia. Your boyfriend Jake Gyllenhaal is in it.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 25, 2016)

@Rukia I am going to see Don's Breath as well.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2016)

Ae said:


> Check out Nocturnal Animals for me @Rukia. Your boyfriend Jake Gyllenhaal is in it.


I will try to see it.

Taleran has a good list.  I'm interested in several of the same movies.  I will probably watch 12-13.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2016)

A View to a Kill: C+/B-

The final Roger Moore-as-James Bond flick, which is very uneven. On the plus side, I thought Moore- even though his age is really showing- was able to do a little bit more acting here and it was interesting seeing Bond react to various deaths. He had good chemistry with most of his supporting cast and Christopher Walken was awesome as the villain. This arguably contained some of the most suspenseful action scenes and scenarios. This also had a much steadier pace than most Bond flicks, gradually elevating the stakes and set pieces without burning me out or making me impatient. 

However, the plot is f@cking stupid and the narrative seems sort of disjointed. Why spend an entire hour on the horse subplot, when it is only designed to vaguely set up the origins of the antagonist? Why don't the villains just kill Bond like they keep killing his partners? The tone is all over the place, as "A View to a Kill" wants to be darker and edgier, which leads to some of the films best moments. But it can't let go of the cheesy one-liners (which were so bad this time around) and lame sight or audio gags. 

Random Note: The title sucks and is probably the worst title for a James Bond flick. There's nothing catchy about it, it makes little sense and the dialogue it comes from is super contrived. Even "Quantum of Solace" has a ring to it, even if it sounds like jargon when spoken aloud. 

But once again, maybe it's my low expectations saving the experience for me, but I found this to be reasonably enjoyable, even if very flawed.


----------



## Detective (Aug 25, 2016)

All In

Looks fantastic


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2016)

@Detective looks entertaining:


----------



## Detective (Aug 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective looks entertaining:



I dunno man, the actual film might be good, but the trailer itself seems sloppily put together.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2016)

Detective.  Baller status.  Second year in a row got a cocktails invite from the US ambassador and his wife for TIFF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 27, 2016)

Don't Breathe: B+

While the ending was a little frustrating (she keeps pausing for various reasons instead of escaping), the film was fast paced and intense.


----------



## Detective (Aug 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Baller status.  Second year in a row got a cocktails invite from the US ambassador and his wife for TIFF.



Movin' on up to the west side, dude


----------



## Yasha (Aug 28, 2016)

Basic Instinct

Sharon Stone played la perfect femme fatale.

7.8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2016)

Deadpool: A

I think I liked it more with subtitles, as I noticed more of the lines. 
(my hearing isn't great, so I use subtitles when I can). 

I saw the trailer for "Rings". To be honest, it mostly looked really bland. The only part which intrigued me was the apocalyptic implications, especially with what occurs on the plane.


----------



## Detective (Aug 28, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Basic Instinct
> 
> Sharon Stone played la perfect femme fatale.
> 
> 7.8/10



Yasha, long time no chat brother


----------



## Grape (Aug 28, 2016)

@Ae @Parallax I've made arrangements to be sandwiched between a couple of ebony fellows next weekend. I'm pretty excited.



Going in for first std/HIV test tomorrow.

Not so thrilled about it


----------



## Ae (Aug 28, 2016)

Are these the ebony that tested you?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2016)

Well that's what he gets for being a grapist.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 28, 2016)

Detective said:


> Yasha, long time no chat brother



D, my man. 

PM. I am going to tell you the story of my failed courtship and unrequited love.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2016)

West World looks like it should be fucking great!


----------



## SLB (Aug 29, 2016)

Chronicle 8/10

Only the ending was rushed, the rest was well done.


----------



## Ae (Aug 29, 2016)

*Frances Ha: *Top tier basicness

The movie is basically the hipster equivalent of _Girls_ or _Sex in the City. _These are the second worst type of people.


----------



## TGM (Aug 30, 2016)

So I finally recently got around to watching the *Twilight* movies, and while I'm not about to call them "good" movies, I think they're certainly nowhere _near_ as bad as their reputation makes them out to be, and I was left with quite a number of thoughts on the movies, which I went into full detail in my latest blog, for anyone who might be interested:


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2016)

Yasha said:


> D, my man.
> 
> PM. I am going to tell you the story of my failed courtship and unrequited love.


i wanna read this story


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2016)

So I just saw that on hulu, there is a movie called "The Evil Bong"...and it has four sequels and a cross-over with "The Gingerdead Man"...

I feel...dark cravings right now.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2016)

Parallax said:


> i wanna read this story



You're going to laugh at my pain and put salt on wound, aren't you?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2016)

I would soothe your wounds...with my body.

Inspector Lavardin: A-

A French murder mystery that kept me consistently entertained with its intriguing characters and creative twists.


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2016)

I haven't been here in ages.
I haven't even seen a movie in weeks.

But i see Yasha is back from New Zealand?
How was it? Any places you rate "must see"?

We will go on a 4 week vacation there next march.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2016)

Yasha said:


> You're going to laugh at my pain and put salt on wound, aren't you?


Nah


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 30, 2016)

*Love Exposure*- Quite possibly the weirdest movie I have ever seen.

I watched it on the mistake I made of assuming it was from the director of Confessions, and I remember someone here said it was great. Spent the last two days getting through it, and even if it is overly long(four hours), it is a heartfelt movie...for the most part. 
I am going to be thinking about this fucking movie for the rest of my life.

*My rating: 8.2/10*


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2016)

Is Chris Brown going to get into trouble?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is Chris Brown going to get into trouble?


Let's hope so.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2016)

Our generation's Bobby Brown don't play 

Pistol whipping bitches an' shit

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2016)

> Chris posted a video in which he refers to Black Lives Matter, saying "f*** the police."


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2016)

@Rukia Early Blair Witch reception isn't too good


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2016)

Never seen the original, And It doesn't look like a movie that aged well, so I pretty much pretend it doesn't exist .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2016)

More importantly.  I picked 10 selections for TIFF on Sunday.  (No Blair Witch btw.)

But I have a few notable ones like Nocturnal Animals, La La Land, and Manchester by the Sea.

I'm hoping to pick up a few more when the individual ticket window opens up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Stunna @~Gesy~


Dat jailbait booty tho

Oh...that's not where we're going with this ?

Ok....


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> *Love Exposure*- Quite possibly the weirdest movie I have ever seen.
> 
> I watched it on the mistake I made of assuming it was from the director of Confessions, and I remember someone here said it was great. Spent the last two days getting through it, and even if it is overly long(four hours), it is a heartfelt movie...for the most part.
> I am going to be thinking about this fucking movie for the rest of my life.
> ...



Para is a vocal champion of that film.

Now, watch this.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm not fond of Asian girls, but I understand Yu's need to tap that.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2016)

Love Exposure is da' shit.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey Stunna.  Great image dude.

Is the new Mechanic as hilarious as they say it is?  


Ae said:


> @Rukia Early Blair Witch reception isn't too good


You lied to me!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is the new Mechanic as hilarious as they say it is?


I wouldn't know.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2016)

ActionHorror probably watched it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 1, 2016)

*Stranger Things
*
Good first season, I would have been fine with it being self contained


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You lied to me!


I didn't! It was embargoed at the time, but I saw lukewarm/mixed reactions!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2016)

No I have not seen the Mechanic...yet...

Race: B-

The Jesse Owens movie. Solid, but underwhelming considering that this was about a black man who took 4 gold medals home in the Olympics...which were being hosted by Nazi Germany.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2016)

Blair Witch shouldn't have high expectations.  And most of the people that have seen it seem to think that it is at least decent.

Morgan is the disappointment apparently.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2016)

Like father like son?


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2016)

@Rukia Light Between Oceans isn't getting great reviews either!


----------



## Ae (Sep 2, 2016)

T H E 

A E S T H E T I C S


----------



## Didi (Sep 2, 2016)

Classic


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2016)

I spotted Lily James.  I have been meaning to watch that show.


----------



## Detective (Sep 2, 2016)

Yasha said:


> D, my man.
> 
> PM. I am going to tell you the story of my failed courtship and unrequited love.



I hope it was at least a learning experience for you, old friend


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2016)

Skiptrace: F

One of Jackie Chans' worst movies, in my opinion, primarily because the comedy got on my nerves. It seemed like it was trying to balance Eastern and Western humor, but ended up being too much of one to function as the other, although I can only say that from an American perspective. The film is raping the box office in China, so maybe the Chinese are having a more favorable reaction to it. God, Johnny Knoxville sucks. I've hated pretty much everything he's done and it seemed like his obnoxious mannerisms were on steroids here.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2016)

Detective said:


> I hope it was at least a learning experience for you, old friend



Lesson learned is not to put girls on a pedestal and none of the manipulation tricks up my sleeves (guilt trip, benjamin franklin effect, staging chance encounter, talking about intimate issues to trick her mind into believing we are that close) work to get a strong-willed woman to love me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 3, 2016)

Train to Busan 

10/10

Best zombie movie in the last decade. The characters in the movie were the strong parts in the movies. No cheap tricks, cheap scares and bullshit plot.

A must watch!


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2016)

Don't Breathe

What? You call that a twist? Of course he has a girl in his cellar. Isn't that obvious? I know I would if I had a cellar. And I sure as hell wouldn't be using screwdriver or whatever that is.

Shitty ending. I was rooting for the old man all along.

6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2016)

I didn't like the ending either, even though I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2016)

Film should have ended with the girl being dragged back home.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it would've been fine if it ended with her escaping, only to promptly get caught by the cops, as her attachment to the money should've lead to SOME sort of downfall. If he just dragged her back, then having her cling to that bag is sort of wasted. Then the final shot should be a revelation that he survived the fall, allowing the audience to guess what happens next.

It should NOT have ended so...happily? 




The Dead Pool: B-

The Dirty Harry movie and this is usually regarded as the worst and...it's kinda true? On a technical level, this lacks the sophistication and grace of its predecessors. It really feels like the filmmakers just wanted to get filming over with. But it does have a strong supporting cast (including Liam Neeson; and Jim Carrey has a cameo) who are giving it their all, which seems to have inspired Clint Eastwood to start trying again (he had begun phoning in his performances as Harry a few movies back). The character interactions kept me engaged.

I love how there is this intense car chase involving a...remote control toy car...it's played so seriously too, which makes it so much more hilarious.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Lesson learned is not to put girls on a pedestal and *none of the manipulation tricks up my sleeves (guilt trip, benjamin franklin effect, staging chance encounter, talking about intimate issues to trick her mind into believing we are that close)* work to get a strong-willed woman to love me.



Smfh


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2016)

All's fair in love and war.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm interested in the benjamin franklin effect

Teach me


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 3, 2016)

*The Jungle Book (2016) *- 6/10


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm interested in the benjamin franklin effect
> 
> Teach me



If you want somebody to like you, instead of doing her a favour, ask her to do you a small favour (such as telling her you forget your wallet and if she can lend you some money). Because logic demands that we usually do favours for people we like, our mind will tend to believe we do find the person we help likeable.

Similarly, we don't usually share our private life with strangers or mere acquaintances. But if you can somehow get a girl to talk about her secrets (a glass of wine can work wonder I tell you), it will bring the two of you together real quick and she will feel more at ease sharing anything with you from then onwards.

That's how I got as far as friend zone. Yet no further.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2016)

Also, I find that emotional blackmailing worked less well than I thought it would. Instead of repaying me with love, she began to realize she owed me too much and had no way of repaying me, hence she started turning down my offers to help her, so it backfired.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 3, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Lesson learned is not to put girls on a pedestal and none of the manipulation tricks up my sleeves (guilt trip, benjamin franklin effect, staging chance encounter, talking about intimate issues to trick her mind into believing we are that close) work to get a strong-willed woman to love me.



You poor naive fool. If you wanted to play a game of mental chess, why the fuck didn't you PM me first for advice before hand? I have had great success with love advice for various individuals on this forum whose names shall not be revealed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2016)

Yasha said:


> If you want somebody to like you, instead of doing her a favour, ask her to do you a small favour (such as telling her you forget your wallet and if she can lend you some money). Because logic demands that we usually do favours for people we like, our mind will tend to believe we do find the person we help likeable.



Oh, is that the technical name for it? Because pretending to forget my wallet is kinda a signature move of mine . Some call me a cheapskate for that -- I call it being a cautious investor .


----------



## Detective (Sep 3, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh, is that the technical name for it? Because pretending to forget my wallet is kinda a signature move of mine . Some call me a cheapskate for that -- I call it being a cautious investor .



This cheapass friend, and not knowing the term acceptable risk from a cost-benefit analysis perspective.

If you can analyze the person over the course of an evening with dinner for example, and plan an exit strategy based on the concept that you can have an out as this was just an initial outing, it becomes an acceptable risk for you because you will save yourself a shitload of $$$$ down the road, all for the measley expense of one dinner. 

You are basically handing out bad PR for yourself if you play that horrible wallet tactic as your initial gambit.

Next you will tell me that you didn't even use that UP gambit I handed out to Stunna a couple years ago.


----------



## Detective (Sep 3, 2016)

Yasha said:


> If you want somebody to like you, instead of doing her a favour, ask her to do you a small favour (such as telling her you forget your wallet and if she can lend you some money). Because logic demands that we usually do favours for people we like, our mind will tend to believe we do find the person we help likeable.



Except the favour tactic should never be used for financial assistance. It's meant to be applied in a scenario where you are fully capable of performing or accomplishing a tactic set in front of you, but you ask for the person's assistance, in order to give them the idea that they are making a positive impact on whatever the "favour" resolves around for you. Also, it's never to be applied in a scenario where the favour you are asking is anywhere difficult or too complex, but something completely harmless or otherwise trivial, but plants the seed that YOU happen to find the person approachable, and not whole "likeable" thing you mentioned above.




> Similarly, we don't usually share our private life with strangers or mere acquaintances. But if you can somehow get a girl to talk about her secrets (a glass of wine can work wonder I tell you), it will bring the two of you together real quick and she will feel more at ease sharing anything with you from then onwards.
> 
> That's how I got as far as friend zone. Yet no further.



A lot of dudes make the fucking tragic mistake of sharing too much, way too soon. It comes across as extremely one-sided if you dish out a shitload of personal details about yourself, or expect the other person to do the same, as part of your opening or initial encounter. You might as well go make yourself a Wikipedia page, print it out, laminate it and then hand it out to the person first. 

Why would they be interested in you as a potential suitor if you try to obtain all their mystery and secrets, or reveal all yours, on the first try or very early on?

Yasha, I weep for you brother

You played yourself


----------



## Detective (Sep 3, 2016)

Yasha said:


> I thought I had this, clearly I was wrong.
> 
> I need more subtlety.
> 
> I would hardly call Stunna's love life a success though.



Stunna is obviously not the only one. lol, You would be surprised at who else.




> Society is a hunting ground for mental predators like me who prey on the weak.



Yeah but the mistake here is, you can't be a predator yourself if you haven't given yourself an opportunity to eat well first, before going after the next prey in the vincinity. I mean, if a skinny, malnourished lion tries to sneak up on an elegant gazelle, the lion would get curbstomped because it's running on an empty stomach and has no energy to properly pounce.




> Good job. They may call you a cheapskate, deep down they love you to death.



Except, they will likely call him a cheapskate publicly on their Facebook comment section after the date, and if Gesy is known amongst the woman's FB community and circle of friends, everyone else will know it too. He would have essentially meme'd himself by doing an ill advised and unnecessary tactic in this era of digital transparency.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2016)

Detective said:


> Except the favour tactic should never be used for financial assistance. It's meant to be applied in a scenario where you are fully capable of performing or accomplishing a tactic set in front of you, but you ask for the person's assistance, in order to give them the idea that they are making a positive impact on whatever the "favour" resolves around for you. Also, it's never to be applied in a scenario where the favour you are asking is anywhere difficult or too complex, but something completely harmless or otherwise trivial, but plants the seed that YOU happen to find the person approachable, and not whole "likeable" thing you mentioned above.



Oh, I never used the borrow money tactic. Guess it was a bad example cuz some girls hate cheapskates. I was mostly asking small favours like cooking dinner and then praised her cooking skills.




> A lot of dudes make the fucking tragic mistake of sharing too much, way too soon. It comes across as extremely one-sided if you dish out a shitload of personal details about yourself, or expect the other person to do the same, as part of your opening or initial encounter. You might as well go make yourself a Wikipedia page, print it out, laminate it and then hand it out to the person first.
> 
> Why would they be interested in you as a potential suitor if you try to obtain all their mystery and secrets, or reveal all yours, on the first try or very early on?
> 
> ...



My problem was I opened up too little about myself. But I did get her to share quite a lot of her life with me. Such as how she once almost got expelled from school for dating a guy in junior high.


----------



## Detective (Sep 3, 2016)

ITT: Yasha and Gesy commit relationship seppuku


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Ae (Sep 3, 2016)

@Yasha @Detective 
If you really wanted to play a mental game, you need a charming but sadistic friend who have a high success rate. Get him to date her until she's willing to do BDSM, but make sure her hands are tied and blindfolded. This is when you come in quietly and do as you please. Do this for as long heart desire until she have completely falling in love with him, even if it take years. During this time, you and this girl have to meet and makes sure that she hates you with a passion. Once day, the both of you need to to fly overseas where he fakes a freak accident. This way she can't drive to the hospital to confirm (give a convincing reason not to if she's willing to book a ticket). You inform her that he's lucky to be alive, but need full facial surgery. Also that he would need to wear bandages that would cover his entire head for months and he wouldn't be able to speak. She's probably gonna blame you for it, and resent you even more. During this time you'll be the one under the bandages, getting plenty of pity fuck. After the months of hardship, and you set up an emotional day to remove the bandages, she'll remove them to only see you.


----------



## Detective (Sep 3, 2016)

ITT: Yasha, Gesy and Masterrace learn that not all dogs go to heaven, especially animal heaven, because they ain't gonna find any pussy there


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Yasha @Detective
> If you really wanted to play a mental game, you need a charming but sadistic friend who have a high success rate. Get him to date her until she's willing to do BDSM, but make sure her hands are tied and blindfolded. This is when you come in quietly and do as you please. Do this for as long heart desire until she have completely falling in love with him, even if it take years. During this time, you and this girl have to meet and makes sure that she hates you with a passion. Once day, the both of you need to to fly overseas where he fakes a freak accident. This way she can't drive to the hospital to confirm (give a convincing reason not to if she's willing to book a ticket). You inform her that he's lucky to be alive, but need full facial surgery. Also that he would need to wear bandages that would cover his entire head for months and he wouldn't be able to speak. She's probably gonna blame you for it, and resent you even more. During this time you'll be the one under the bandages, getting plenty of pity fuck. After the months of hardship, and you set up an emotional day to remove the bandages, she'll remove them to only see you.



Sounds like a well-thought out plan. This might work. 



Detective said:


> ITT: Yasha, Gesy and Masterrace learn that not all dogs go to heaven, especially animal heaven, because they ain't gonna find any pussy there



I want more than pussy. 

I want her heart. 

And her pussy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2016)

That's about as romantic as Yasha is gonna get


----------



## Detective (Sep 3, 2016)

You know, after thinking about it for a bit, I must say that Yasha, Mastercoon and yourself aren't that bad with women as some might originally think, though.

I mean, at least none of you ran out screaming of an apartment when the woman you brought over started playing some musical tunes that didn't line up with your own questionable lyrical tastes, while she was merely just trying to set the mood.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2016)

Detective said:


> You know, after thinking about it for a bit, I must say that Yasha, Mastercoon and yourself aren't that bad with women as some might originally think, though.
> 
> I mean, at least none of you ran out screaming of your own apartment when the woman you brought over started playing some musical tunes that didn't line up with your own questionable lyrical tastes, while she was merely just trying to set the mood.


wait who?


----------



## Detective (Sep 3, 2016)

The World said:


> wait who?


----------



## Detective (Sep 3, 2016)

LOL, BUT NOT IN THIS SHAMELESS MANNER

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't homewreck.  Too many fish in the sea  to risk bringing drama, or worse --death to my doorstep .


----------



## Yasha (Sep 4, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's about as romantic as Yasha is gonna get



We slept in tent together, just the two of us. We spent many nights together in twin rooms (not double room, mind) during our journey. We are still in touch with each other from time to time, though I will probably never get the permission to touch her, ever.

Oh well, I will grudgingly take the defeat and consider it a hard lesson learned. But it still hurts like getting hit by a kangaroo.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2016)

I have my complete schedule for the film festival:

Planetarium
The Belko Experiment
Nocturnal Animals
Their Finest
La La Land
Raw
Arrival
The Bad Batch
Manchester by the Sea
(Re)Assignment
The Girl With All The Gifts
Una
The Exception

I hope I chose wisely.


----------



## Ae (Sep 4, 2016)

Handmaiden?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2016)

Nope.  It is scheduled before I am in town.


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have my complete schedule for the film festival:
> 
> Planetarium
> The Belko Experiment
> ...



Nice


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2016)

I can really already that Sully will be this years American Sniper.  A totally overrated mediocre film that finds itself catapulted into the awards season.


----------



## Krory (Sep 4, 2016)

Gone Girl:

/10


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I can really already that Sully will be this years American Sniper.  A totally overrated mediocre film that finds itself catapulted into the awards season.



American Sniper was such a lifeless, dull film, dude. I can't believe some people bought into the hype after watching that trailer. I was in London when it was released, but thankfully a kind soul leaked a BluRay copy of the film onto the net a week before it was to debut in the cinemas over there. I fast forwarded through it, and then frowned hard at the audacity of someone taking the time to make such a useless film.


----------



## TGM (Sep 4, 2016)

So I decided to take a look back at the past 30 years and choose my favorite movie released from each year:


----------



## Didi (Sep 4, 2016)

TGM said:


> So I decided to take a look back at the past 30 years and choose my favorite movie released from each year:





this list has got to be bait

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2016)

Morgan:  C+

It exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2016)

With my upcoming travel schedule, I think I will be holding off on films this month until the remake of the remake of the Magnificent Seven is released.

Fuck this year though, it's been ass for films overall.


----------



## Mercy (Sep 4, 2016)

The Jungle Book 10/10
Finding Dory 10/10
San Andreas 6/10
The Huntsman: Winter's War 8/10


----------



## Yasha (Sep 5, 2016)

Love The Jungle Book. First movie I watched with a girl.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 5, 2016)

There are lots of animations playing in the theater right now. Any of them worth seeing? Kubo? Pete's Dragon? Sausage Party?


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2016)

Yasha said:


> There are lots of animations playing in the theater right now. Any of them worth seeing? Kubo? Pete's Dragon? Sausage Party?



Kubo, definitely Kubo. It needs to be the animated film of the year. If not, somebody better get shot for their outrageous error in judgement.


----------



## TGM (Sep 5, 2016)

Didi said:


> this list has got to be bait


Not at all.


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2016)

TGM said:


> Not at all.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2016)

Momento is Nolan's best film, Anyone who disagrees can meet me on the Rocky steps .


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2016)

Detective said:


> Kubo, definitely Kubo. It needs to be the animated film of the year. If not, somebody better get shot for their outrageous error in judgement.


secret life of pets

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2016)

Detective said:


> From what I heard, she came across as a malevolent force which was the highlight of an otherwise, as Rukia mentioned, C level film.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Eventually she starts killing everyone.  But despite that, I wanted to see her get another chance at life.  That is a testament to the actress.  So to answer Stunna's question.  I would say that she did well with an extremely thin role.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2016)

Aldnoah Zero is on Netflix now.  I wish that show had lived up to its potential.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2016)

@Rukia Can I use your Netflix account?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2016)

Isn't that against the law?


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Yasha (Sep 6, 2016)

Kubo and the Two Strings - 7/10

A Man Called Ove - 7.8/10


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2016)

*Captain America: Civil War: *Light to Decent 7


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Likes*:
The banter (especially Spiderman and Ant-Man)
The action, as someone who finds action scenes boring.
Lack of energy beam in the sky
Black Panther
Bucky
Bucky's face

*Dislikes:*
Spiderman's suit
Spiderman without his suit
We're suppose to believe Elizabeth Olsen is a teenager
Zemo without a costume (like cmon, anyone who's not a comic fan would only see an disgruntled bloke)
All the government shit, like who cares? We paid money for muscular men in costumes!


----------



## TGM (Sep 6, 2016)

The response my list has gotten here reminds me of a blog post I wrote a number of years ago entitled "How DARE you like that movie!!" - 

(Note, my list has been incredibly well received elsewhere, so I don't really understand the "blatant trolling" responses here at all...)


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2016)

Concert tickets in Seattle in 3 weeks.  The music is only alright.  But I expect a hell of a show.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2016)

@Rukia  Who's the girl that made you went with her?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2016)

This was my idea.  The downside is that it is kind of a hassle driving into Seattle during rush hour.  And most of us work on Friday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2016)

@The World is Dark Matter good?


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2016)

yea it's pretty good for a syfy show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2016)

Fucking Jason Mamoa...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah, the first two episodes were pretty good.  One is a bit of a doofus though..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2016)

Rey said:


> Fucking Jason Mamoa...


Aren't these movies cursed or something ?

Poor Mamoa


----------



## Krory (Sep 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Aren't these movies cursed or something ?
> 
> Poor Mamoa



Pretty sure Edward Furlong's career was already dead when he did his.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2016)

Not sure if it's this movie, but I remember watching something about a film series where unfortunate accidents happened on the set of almost each installment.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, the first two episodes were pretty good.  One is a bit of a doofus though..


you're gonna love what happens to him in season 2 then


----------



## Yasha (Sep 7, 2016)

The Nice Guys
6/10

Train to Busan
I hate zombie films with few exceptions, because they are stupid. This is one of the exceptions. Well done.
8.5/10


----------



## Taleran (Sep 7, 2016)

The Schedule of Films I have tickets for.



And There will be some rushing this year let us see if that pays off (specifically for Elle, Personal Shopper and Free Fire)


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2016)

I want to watch Free Fire as well.  But it isn't playing on any days I am in town.  My only hope is that they add another screening.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2016)

Syfy channel does it again.  Dark Matter is pretty damn enjoyable.


----------



## zoro (Sep 7, 2016)

Alright I'm trying to get into cinema and I've been watching a lot of films recently so I guess I'll start posting here

Coppola's Dracula: Solid 7/10, the artistic direction was top notch
The Neon Demon: Exact same as above. Not my favourite Refn but good
Alien: 8/10, I think I expected a bit too much because of its legendary status
Zorba the Greek: Just finished it. Amazing film, will probably stay with me a while. I dare say it'll be a favourite of mine after a few rewatches. Easy 10/10


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2016)

@Rukia Did you get wet today?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2016)

Just found out that "Journey to the West 2" will have a new cast and director, which makes me sad. The director is now Tsui Hark, who is a bit of a has-been. I did like his Detective Dee movies, but I would prefer Stephen Chow in that role. 

Jason Bourne: C+

The movie is technically fine, but it's VERY formulaic, seemingly existing only to hit the same beats as its predecessors. In terms of narrative, did this movie offer anything new or different? Once again, he loses someone close to him. Once again, he finds a female ally who initially is pursuing him. Once again, the antagonist is a crusty old dude. Once again, there is a swerve regarding his past. I find it curious how "Bourne Legacy" is completely ignored, which is a shame as that film seemed to only exist to set up a sequel and I was hoping for a cross-over. Now "Legacy" feels pointless, while Bourne's story has become stale. At times, he felt like a supporting character in his own movie.

On the plus side, the production values are impressive and some of the set pieces are amazing. I wasn't bothered by the slow pacing like many were, nor did I ever become impatient with the shaky camera work. I was reasonably entertained, but this probably was the weakest of the Bourne films, although I'm not sure if it's better or worse than "Legacy". "Legacy" seemed more like an inspired project, whereas this felt a little phoned in, but it also had more problems with the narrative. 

This is going to sound really bad, but is Julia Stiles not aging well? Or did the camera just keep catching her in unflattering angles? I feel horrible for asking that though. I don't feel bad for criticizing her acting though, as her line delivery sounded awkward and wooden.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 8, 2016)

Flying Colors

Uplifting film. I saw immense potential in Kasumi Arimura. 

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2016)

Police Story: Lockdown- B

Why does Jackie Chan keep making "Police Story" movies that aren't really "Police Story" movies? While flawed, I still thought this was a reasonably gripping dramatic thriller.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2016)

*Eat Pray Love*

A wealthy, beautiful, educated white woman with a large social circle, a loving husband, and thriving career decides that none of that is good enough and decides to travel the world to gorge herself on the local cuisines.

Hard pass.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2016)

I applaud Apple's decision to get rid of the ear jack.  Outdated tech, it had to be eliminated at some point.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 8, 2016)

The Menu

Yet another solid film from HK this year. 

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2016)

Ben Hur, the BFG, and Alice in Wonderland are the biggest bombs so far this year.


----------



## Ae (Sep 8, 2016)

*The Goonies*:

You know sometimes when I don't like a movie that others do, I can understand why they enjoyed it. This is not one of those movies. After watching Stranger Things, I was looking for a movie with a group of charming kids and I choose the movie that inspired it all. Now I'm here having watch the movie for the first time and I'm disappointed. I had a few chuckle, but the kind of chuckle when you see someone slip on an icy pavement. The only characters I was invested in was the main kid's brother. The rest of the group brought the movie down every time they're on screen and it got to a point where I pretty much checked out and didn't care anymore.

Light 5


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't remember Goonies tbh.  I haven't seen it in about 20 years.


----------



## Ae (Sep 8, 2016)

@Detective I'm starting to see a trend with my love life. I always go for the smart, cute, kind girl who's too good for this world. Initially, I would intrigue them with my charms and introspective views. She might have thought, "smart & handsome, this guy is something special". But eventually the shitposting asshole side of me leaks and they never talk to me again. Some might say stop being a shitposting asshole, but I think I just need better self control. What do you guys think? 

This may look like a joke post, but I assure you it's not.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 9, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective I'm starting to see a trend with my love life. I always go for the smart, cute, kind girl who's too good for this world. Initially, I would intrigue them with my charms and introspective views. She might have thought, "smart & handsome, this guy is something special". But eventually the shitposting asshole side of me leaks and they never talk to me again. Some might say stop being a shitposting asshole, but I think I just need better self control. What do you guys think?
> 
> This may look like a joke post, but I assure you it's not.



You're something special. Don't let anybody tell you otherwise.

Now, go buy yourself a butt-plug.


----------



## Ae (Sep 9, 2016)

@Rukia Did you see Nocturnal Animals this morning and what shirt were you wearing?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm seeing Nocturnal Animals on Monday.


----------



## Detective (Sep 9, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective I'm starting to see a trend with my love life. I always go for the smart, cute, kind girl who's too good for this world. Initially, I would intrigue them with my charms and introspective views. She might have thought, "smart & handsome, this guy is something special". But eventually the shitposting asshole side of me leaks and they never talk to me again. Some might say stop being a shitposting asshole, *but I think I just need better self control*. What do you guys think?
> 
> This may look like a joke post, but I assure you it's not.



I actually agree with your assessment in the bolded portion above, dude. This looks like it has more to do with an underlying issue of self control, discipline, and possibly lack of continous drive to be consistent or improve upon yourself. I mean, in the vast majority of cases where someone has an initial high opinion of someone else, it comes down to two things basically. The first being that there is a lot of room for error or leeway given because this is the initial phase of introductions, mistakes are allowed, and most people have a similar wavelength of energy being put into the exchange of conversations. The second is the concept, and sometimes false hope, that you may have genuinely encountered a kindred soul, and that sometimes causes our logical minds to filter out early warning signs regarding the other party. And the thing is, often times, it's a combination of the two things mentioned above, rather than one or the other. It's a deadly combination really.

Then reality sets in, because one side either cannot maintain an otherwise false image, cannot keep up with the expectations of the other party, or simply doesn't have the self control or drive to maintain the same level of connection and energy that the opposite side is willing to provide. 

I'll expand on this further, but what do you think of my initial diagnosis of yourself?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok Dr.Phil


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2016)

@Detective 


I think this one looks entertaining.  Wanted to go to the Midnight Madness showing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective
> 
> 
> I think this one looks entertaining.  Wanted to go to the Midnight Madness showing.



Holy shit, this is basically video game-esque death match in a contained space as the entire premise? 

Also, I totally did not recognize Armie Hammer with that beard.


----------



## Ae (Sep 9, 2016)

@Detective
Maybe a combination? In cases where the girl made the initial introduction, I didn't give it any effort (even when I found them attractive) and made dumb mistakes. When all I had to do was be myself. Those usually end up with me asking myself "How could I have possibly fucked that up". I would compare it to a winning lottery ticket falling on my lap and I do nothing with it. When I'm the initiator, it's consistency because I set myself up too high and fail to meet those standards later.


----------



## Detective (Sep 9, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective
> Maybe a combination? In cases where the girl made the initial introduction, I didn't give it any effort (even when I found them attractive) and made dumb mistakes. When all I had to do was be myself. Those usually end up with me asking myself "How could I have possibly fucked that up". I would compare it to a winning lottery ticket falling on my lap and I do nothing with it. When I'm the initiator, it's consistency because I set myself up too high and fail to meet those standards later.



Be yourself always instead of trying to setup a facade, but don't be lazy however and think of that lottery scenario. There are a boat load of other dudes out there who wouldn't squander the opportunity presented to you. Nothing is given, you have to earn shit with a steady work ethic, and then achieve goals with a steady and healthy drive to grasp it.

Also, just because you initiate, doesn't fucking mean you have to continuously overplay your hand, or be the more aggressive party in every aspect. Like I mentioned to Yasha and Gesy as well, over communicating details about yourself, comes across as both one-sided for conversation, and also leaves no mystery to share with more tidbits about yourself as things progress.


----------



## Detective (Sep 9, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ok Dr.Phil



Shut your Pinoy ass up, fool


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective I'm starting to see a trend with my love life. I always go for the smart, cute, kind girl who's too good for this world. Initially, I would intrigue them with my charms and introspective views. She might have thought, "smart & handsome, this guy is something special". But eventually the shitposting asshole side of me leaks and they never talk to me again. Some might say stop being a shitposting asshole, but I think I just need better self control. What do you guys think?
> 
> This may look like a joke post, but I assure you it's not.



Stop being an asshole

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 10, 2016)

My lady friend is coming down to see me.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2016)

@Stunna 
Zooopia is trash. 
Will post rant later.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

I believe that Sully is trash.  The critics have been paid off.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2016)

I prefer the Denzel one , no offense to Tom.


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I believe that Sully is trash.  The critics have been paid off.



It's a Tom Hanks movie, of course they have.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I prefer the Denzel one , no offense to Tom.


Sure.  But I hear it is just a disposable action film.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2016)

*X-Men: Age of Ultron Apocalypse*:

Rose Byrne is hotter than Scarlett Johansson.

There I said it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2016)

Well since it's like 97% drama, I think it's safe to say you heard wrong


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2016)

@Detective @Rukia @~Gesy~
I was bored so I made a list and ranked the hottest actress.
What I learn from making this list is that the higher they are on the list the harder it is.
On a scale of 1-10, what's your thoughts on my taste. Is it questionable?
Am I missing someone? This is a srs business!
And I challenge anyone to make a better one.





I'm gonna make a men one too because I have too much free time.


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective
> I never set up any facade. It's more like if Instead of overplaying my hand, I ate my cards.





Ae said:


> @Detective @Rukia @~Gesy~
> I was bored so I made a list and ranked the hottest actress.
> What I learn from making this list is that the higher they are on the list the harder it is.
> On a scale of 1-10, what's your thoughts on my taste. Is it questionable?
> ...




Honestly, it's somewhat questionable in the sense that you have a shitload of default/current generational safe choices in there. I give you a 6 for old times sake, but realistically likely a 5 or 5.5 at best.

Also, where you fucked up completely is having no eternal Rachel Weisz(her Mummy era Prime was ridiculous), and having Eva Green and Gugu Mbatha-Raw outside of your Top 10.There are quite a few other missing people from your top 50 as well.

u dun goofed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2016)

A lot of  the girls on that list are waaay hotter than the top 2.

EDIT: most of them are


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> Honestly, it's somewhat questionable in the sense that you have a shitload of default/current generational safe choices in there. I give you a 6 for old times sake, but realistically likely a 5 or 5.5 at best.
> 
> Also, where you fucked up completely is having no eternal Rachel Weisz(her Mummy era Prime was ridiculous), and having Eva Green and Gugu Mbatha-Raw outside of your Top 10.There are quite a few other missing people from your top 50 as well.


5!? Get outta here man! I'll literally buy you a gift, if make a good list.
And What the fuck is "generational safe choices"? Explain. 

I can see Gugu being in someone's top 10, just not mine. Rachel Weisz would probably be in the 80s or 90s if I were to make a top 100. Eva Green features are too strong, Olivia Wilde have the same problem.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2016)

Sherlock Holmes: Hound of the Baskervilles (1988)- B-/B

I think this was a made-for-TV English production, probably based on a T.V series. It's a solid adaptation of the story, although it does draw attention to some of the problems with the narrative of the source material (pacing; Holmes' absence). The casting choices are really good though. I love the original story and am partial to most of its adaptations. I actually want to see the Downy Jr. Holmes version of this story.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

You know what Masterpiece.  That is a really strong list.  We enjoy a lot of the same women.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

Ae said:


> 5!? Get outta here man! I'll literally buy you a gift, if make a good list.
> And What the fuck is "generational safe choices"? Explain.
> 
> I can see Gugu being in someone's top 10, just not mine. Rachel Weisz would probably be in the 80s or 90s if I were to make a top 100. Eva Green features are too strong, Olivia Wilde have the same problem.



By generational safe choices, I mean a lot of the people on that list seem to be what you could expect from a cookie-cutter "Who's Hot" list from one of those magazines you find in the super market while waiting in line. It also means that most of the people chosen are based on the last year or two or so. Instead of properly assessing them based on their body(  ) of work over the years, to give a proper calculation on their rankings.



~Gesy~ said:


> A lot of  the girls on that list are waaay hotter than the top 2.
> 
> EDIT: most of them are



See, even fucking Gesy can see this point. I mean, shit, when Gesy can process it, you would think anyone could.


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You know what Masterpiece.  That is a really strong list.  We enjoy a lot of the same women.



Stop trolling him with that false hope, dude. That is unnecessary cruelty.


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

@Rukia 


ALL IN


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

Lily Collins was a pleasant surprise.  That proves that this guy has put in the research.

@Detective, I have an airport question for you.  I'm flying into Calgary.  I have to pick up my bag at baggage claim and go to the ticket counter and check it with a different airline.  Do you know if I have to go through customs to do that?


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Lily Collins was a pleasant surprise.  That proves that this guy has put in the research.
> 
> @Detective, I have an airport question for you.  I'm flying into Calgary.  I have to pick up my bag at baggage claim and go to the ticket counter and check it with a different airline.  Do you know if I have to go through customs to do that?



No, likely not. For example, whenever I fly to the US(which I will be doing again in a couple weeks, after my trip to Montreal next week), we go through US customs before even flying out of Toronto. On the way back, it's just the standard TSA lines, but you have to go through Canadian customs when you land back in Toronto(there is a seperate line for residents and visitors). Since Calgary is not your final destination, you will just go through the normal baggage and drop/security process, before taking your connecting flight to Toronto where you will actually go through Customs. If you have a Nexus card(it's $ 60, good for 5 years on either side of the border), like I do, you can go through Customs and Security even faster. 

BTW Good luck, fucking Pearson International is going to be a God damned madhouse because of the extra travellers coming for TIFF.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2016)

@Rukia I actually considered Lily James, but decided against it. This will be fixed.

@Detective Rukia isn't trolling  It was only a matter of time until spoke up against your nonsense. 

@~Gesy~ You're wrong, as always.


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

Detective Vs. Rukia: Civil War?



tfw, you realize this was all an elaborate ruse between him and I to further decimate the rest of y'all via a cross functional multi-platform Hail Hydra Kansas City Shuffle-esque scheme


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> By generational safe choices, I mean a lot of the people on that list seem to be what you could expect from a cookie-cutter "Who's Hot" list from one of those magazines you find in the super market while waiting in line. It also means that most of the people chosen are based on the last year or two or so. Instead of properly assessing them based on their body(  ) of work over the years, to give a proper calculation on their rankings.


Of course, it's based on the past year or two.
This isn't an all-time list 
That'd be too difficult.
Do I just ranked people based on their prime?
Wouldn't that include the dead?
Too many holes, it's easier to make it current.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

Good one.  Lily James would be on my list too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2016)

If you don't think Rachel McAdams and Jessica Alba aren't astronomically better looking than your top two-- we really don't have anything to discuss on the subject .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

Detective.  Canada has figured out the Sci Fi genre.  Continuum and Dark Matter via Netflix have entertained the shit out of me this summer.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

Jessica Alba has had kids.  And she is older.  The bottom line is that a 25 year old is usually going to be hotter than a 35 year old.  And that is true even for premium specimens.


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Canada has figured out the Sci Fi genre.  Continuum and Dark Matter via Netflix have entertained the shit out of me this summer.



Yo, Dark Matter surprised me when I started watching it last week for the first time. We had the low budget Sci Fi genre on lock since the Stargate days, but I was still pleasantly surprised by Dark Matter. Also, dat ass on No. 2. 

BTW,


This is giving false hope to an entire generation of Stunnas, dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

Don't lock me up bro.  But Five is growing right in front of our eyes.  Even @RAGING BONER noticed.


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Don't lock me up bro.  But Five is growing right in front of our eyes.  Even @RAGING BONER noticed.



It's okay, man. The actress who plays her is 21, so only like a decade younger than us. Also, I have happened to notice that the zero-G and force shields on the ship also extend to maintaining the gravitional pull of the contents of her sweater, but nature is fighting back in every episode she appears in.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2016)

I never for the life of me understood what makes Emma Watson a top prospect . What feature does she have that stands out? Excellent bone structure or something ?


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2016)

@~Gesy~

The top 5 is paper thin close, so Alba I understand.
But McAdams shouldn't even be even contentious for top 10.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

@~Gesy~ Watson is like a young Winona Ryder.  She has an attractive face.  I don't know about you.  But I grew up having body vs. face discussions.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm thinking of subjecting myself to another season of Gotham so I can have more Jessica Lucas in my life.


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

Also, confession time. I don't see the attraction to Cara Delevingne either. In fact, I find that she is a heavy eyeliner variant of Emma Watson's bland ass.



I mean, really, WTF? This is supposed to be a good look? That thick brow game is too much.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2016)

@Detective What!? Weren't you the one thirsty af for Cara when you saw a poster of her in London? Didn't realize she quit modeling, she's no longer disqualify and will be added.

Emma Watson have a rare charm that most women doesn't


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @~Gesy~ Watson is like a young Winona Ryder.  She has an attractive face.  I don't know about you.  But I grew up having body vs. face discussions.



Prime Winona Ryder >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Watson, doe

Also, regarding Jessica Lucas, preach brother....... preach


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm a Cara fan.  For sure.  Not yet excited about her acting career though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> Prime Winona Ryder >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Watson, doe
> 
> Also, regarding Jessica Lucas, preach brother....... preach


Jessica Lucas is a goddess dude.


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

Ae said:


> What!? Weren't you the one thirsty af for Cara when you saw a poster of her in London?



No, you recall that wrong. I was saying that particular Burberry ad was the only time I would find her distracting appearance acceptable, because Kate Moss wearing only a trim trench coat and heels sitting beside her makes everything 1000000000% better, but Kate was fire in that ad, not Cara.


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

@RAGING BONER 



Rukia said:


> Jessica Lucas is a goddess dude.



Google Hannah Simone dude, and then imagine her with Jessica Lucas.

You're welcome


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

Though I must admit, I am thoroughly impressed with Masterrace for knowing and including Naomi Scott in his list.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah, that is why he deserves credit.  That list wasn't half-assed.  He actually took his time and put some serious consideration into crafting it.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2016)

I saw Terra Nova, I'll forget about Naomi.
I forgot about Hannah Simone, she'll be around bottom 40 though. Simone is like the typical hot girl you see at the club or bar.
And young Winona Ryder wouldn't even make top 100 tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @~Gesy~ Watson is like a young Winona Ryder.  She has an attractive face.  I don't know about you.  But I grew up having body vs. face discussions.


young Winona Ryder>>>> Watson 

at least I can pinpoint attractive features on her.

She has a stronger resemblance to keira knightley btw




Rukia said:


> I'm thinking of subjecting myself to another season of Gotham so I can have more Jessica Lucas in my life.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2016)

@~Gesy~ Considering your choice of women to have as an avatar. I think you're going to have to prove your taste to even be part of the conversation.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2016)

Ae said:


> Emma Watson have a rare charm that most women doesn't


Charm? really ?


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

Ae said:


> @~Gesy~ Considering your choice of women to have as an avatar. I think you're going to have to prove your taste to even be part of the conversation.



Okay, I think I can agree here as well with you. And you know, let's make this interesting. Everyone randomly post one picture of a woman who they think embodies a casual example of their assessment skills in the category we are currently discussing, and let's go from there. Only rule is, it cannot be someone who 99% of the world already knows about.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2016)

@Detective Oh shit this gonna be easy af

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

I don't know.  I'm about to board.  Does Jessica Lucas count?  I kind of name dropped her out of no where.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2016)

Ae said:


> @~Gesy~ Considering your choice of women to have as an avatar. I think you're going to have to prove your taste to even be part of the conversation.


This avatar actually gained numerous nods of approval 

Stay mad


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2016)

Is she wearing a wig?  Or is that a dye job?

Either way.  I'm not thrilled by unnatural colors when it comes to hair.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't know.  I'm about to board.  Does Jessica Lucas count?  I kind of name dropped her out of no where.


Take your time, you can post it tomorrow if necessary.

P.S you're gonna have to try harder than Jessica Lucas my friend.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> This avatar actually gained numerous nods of approval
> 
> Stay mad


From where? Sports Section? Gaming section? Hip-hop thread? Those guys don't count

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't know.  I'm about to board.  Does Jessica Lucas count?  I kind of name dropped her out of no where.



No rush. There is no time limit to post per say, but lets all agree that something must be submitted to the council for review prior to the end of this month? And Jessica Lucas, despite being a gem of a gem, is a known person.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2016)

Ae said:


> From where? Sports Section? Gaming section? Hip-hop thread? Those guys don't count


confirmed stalker


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2016)

BTW, the music section has been dead on this forum for almost 5-7 years


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2016)

Regression: B

The Ethan Hawke/Emma Watson thriller. I really liked this, as the film did an excellent job at playing up the paranoia angle. But the general consensus is 'it's a good movie undone by a bad ending'. I thought the ending was fitting, but it was unsatisfying.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 11, 2016)

Practical Magic - ★★★★☆


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2016)

Jessica Lucas is beyond stunning

I just wish her acting were better


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2016)

Her acting isn't good?  I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2016)

When she carved up her face in the Evil Dead.  I totally believed her performance.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 11, 2016)

*Message from the King*
A decent Action/Thriller 
*
The Battle of Algiers*
A classic that is gorgeous in this 4K restoration
*
Interchange*
Supernatural Noir story involving Birds and Vampires and Photographs, really enjoyed this one.
*
Headshot*
A very bloody action packed martial arts film in a style that is not my preference.
*
Pyromaniac*
Gorgeous look at the warped mind of an arsonist set in a very rural town in Finland.
*
Personal Shopper*
I don't want to say much about this other than I loved it, it is Assayas and Kristen Stewart is INCREDIBLE the best one word review I have seen of this movie is ASSAYASSSSSSS


----------



## Didi (Sep 11, 2016)

>no Kirsten Dunst

list discarded


----------



## Yasha (Sep 11, 2016)

Meet Joe Black

Claire Forlani here ranks high up there with Demi Moore in Ghost and Sharon Stone in Basic Instinct. Electrifying.

8.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2016)

Yasha.  I'm about to go watch the latest from your girl Natalie Portman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Sep 11, 2016)

Didi said:


> >no Kirsten Dunst
> 
> list discarded





Kirsten Dunst wouldn't crack 200 even if the list was limited to blondes


----------



## Detective (Sep 11, 2016)

Ae said:


> Kirsten Dunst wouldn't crack 200 even if the list was limited to blondes



To this day, I still rage at the concept of innocent young boys initially associating the being of Hotness that is Mary Jane-Watson, with Dunst's washed up redhead ass, due to that horrible casting in the first Spiderman film. 

They deserved a better class of Mary Jane. We all did


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2016)

I didn't care for Planetarium.  I actually can't remember the last good Natalie Portman movie; this certainly wasn't it.  The story was nonsensical and just downright terrible.  The music choices were grating.  The movie had dream sequences and illusions; I just love those!   

Pass on this one guys.

D+

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2016)

@Detective Grand slam for the Blue Jays dude.


----------



## Ae (Sep 11, 2016)

Lily-Rose won't age well she already looks like she's 27


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2016)

Ugly mole on the eyeball.  And just like with Christian Bale.  I find it very distracting!


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yasha.  I'm about to go watch the latest from your girl Natalie Portman.



Planetarium?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah, and I didn't care for it.  To me her last really solid performance was Black Swan.   So I find myself wondering if having a family has caused her to lose her hunger for acting, just a little bit.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah, none of her works interest me since Black Swan. 

*Our Little Sister
*
Oh Hirokazu, he always makes such beautiful family drama. This is my favourite so far. 

9.5/10


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, and I didn't care for it.  To me her last really solid performance was Black Swan.   So I find myself wondering if having a family has caused her to lose her hunger for acting, just a little bit.


Isn't Jackie getting pretty good reviews?


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Charm? really ?



Being a self-righteous cunt is "charm" to some people.  That's how most white knights work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2016)

Rey said:


> Being a self-righteous cunt is "charm" to some people.  That's how most white knights work.




newfag not knowing I'm been called racist and sexist.

But hey somebody gotta fight the feminist propaganda


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2016)

Now is this the part where you tell me I'm a cuck?


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2016)

Even cucks don't try this hard.


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2016)

@Detective @Rukia @~Gesy~
A new and improved list! I took a big L not having Sarah Gadon originally.
I know D probably wanted Emily Blunt or Hannah Simone, but they didn't make the cut (not even close).


@Jena @Stunna @Wonder Mike
I made a men list too, and it was actually 10x harder.
I even considered making a top 100 because I thought of so many.
Many sexy men had to be cut during the making of this list.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2016)

Ae said:


> A new and improved list! I took a big L not having Sarah Gadon originally.
> I know D probably wanted Emily Blunt or Hannah Simone, but they didn't make the cut (not even close).


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2016)

If you consider Hermione the second hottest woman in Hollywood, please leave me out of this .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2016)

Chris Hemsworth is 8 places lower than some weird looking dude? Have you considered that maybe this isn't your thing?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2016)

Ae said:


> @~Gesy~


Not quite, but It's an improvement over your list at least .

I Lol'd at the undead looking Wendy Williams making the list tho .


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2016)

That just proves you have basic taste, or you like the "safe choices" as @Detective called it.
Hemsworth is extremely handsome, but nothing exceptional.

"Improvement" lol
None of them would even crack top 100 on their best days.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2016)

I'd take a chance on most of them before your top 2_. _Take that however you like .

And if Jason, Chris, and this Douglas  fella were in the same room, you think he would garner the most attention ? I can't even utter Momoa's _name _ out loud because of how these women get.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2016)

10/10 on the Masterrace scale

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2016)

Nocturnal Animals:  B+

This is a really well made well shot film.  Michael Shannon stole every scene he appeared.  Amy Adams was excellent in what I consider an understated performance; she could have easily overacted in this.

Music was well selected and elevated each scene.

The opening will have people talking.  The movie opens with what I guess is considered an art exhibit.  It was shocking and repulsive.  And unfortunately, very unforgettable.  The worst nudity I have ever seen in my life!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2016)

@Detective i also want to add that I think La La Land is a strong contender for the people's choice award.  Long standing ovation.  I had to wait to turn my ticket in; it was a battle to gain access to the bin.  It really was fantastic.

It was bright and fun.

The leads were incredibly likable.

And the music.  My god, the music.  Maybe the Princess of Wales Theatre just has a sensational sound system? But everything sounded great!

*A*


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2016)

Today was a big success.  I also liked Their Finest.  Bill Nighy is absolutely hilarious in this.  And he was hilarious during the Q&A as well.


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2016)

Is Nocturnal Animals better experienced in a theatre?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2016)

Probably.  The guy sitting next to me lost it during the screening.  He kept putting his head in his hands.  And he said things like, "what the fuck?"  Jake G's inaction when it came to protecting his family really bothered this guy!  I just wrote Jake's character off as a pussy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2016)

Two hours until my first Midnight Madness screening this year.  The movie is called Raw.  Apparently a vegetarian student is hazed and becomes a cannibal.  Should be interesting.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2016)

The Shallows: 8/10

Finally, they stick is in the middle of water with someone for an hour and a half that _isn't_ obnoxiously annoying and whiny.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 13, 2016)

*Don't Breathe*- I was told this was nothing but jump scares, but it was just a thriller movie with a little more action. Quite disturbing too.

*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorry guys.  I can't review Raw.  I only caught about 30 minutes.  The 30 minutes were solid.  But I actually had a lot to drink yesterday.  And I started to feel sick when the girl was scratching herself all over and her skin was peeling; after she had consumed meat for the first time.  It was too risky; I'm not going to vomit during a screening.  So I went back to the hotel.

I hope to see the movie at some point though.

-shrug-


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2016)

The new Fifty Shades trailer looks alright.  I'm a Dakota Johnson fan tbh.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2016)

Arrival deserves a B.  It was good, but I was underwhelmed.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



The aliens are gaseous squid looking creatures.  Lmao.

And they are secondary to the plot.

Amy Adams character Louise has a daughter.  That plot drives everything guys.


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2016)

*The Darjeeling Limited: *Decent 6?

First five minutes made me thought it was going to be the best Wes Anderson movie. The rest of the movie made me want to watch something else.
*
Martyrs (2008)*:

Not sure what to even say about this one. I expected it to be messed up, but I was still surprised at what I witness. This wasn't one of those things you can't help but look at. It's nothing stomach-turning, but definitely repulsed me.

I will be watching Raw in theatre if what Rukia saying is accurate and he isn't just being a little wuss.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2016)

I feel like I must have seemed like a wuss.  I was really acting uncomfortable when she removed her comforter and we saw the extent of her rash; and she proceeded to scratch all of the areas vigorously.

Her behavior started to escalate too.  Constantly hungry.  Stealing meat from the cafeteria.  She was almost certainly eating humans by the end of the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2016)

The first thirty minutes were really quite good.  I definitely need to watch it at some point.


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2016)

Just a bad rash? Have you seen Contracted? It's a terrible movie, and I caught half of it over a friend's house. Anyways, there's a scene where it shows a bloody maggot infested vagina and I wasn't too grossed out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2016)

But what were you doing during the latter half ..at your friend's house?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2016)

Well, I think I will be fine on any regular day.  Just drink less and watch it.


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> But what were you doing during the latter half ..at your friend's house?


_I _wasn't doing anything


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Yasha (Sep 13, 2016)

Love Jake in psychotic roles.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2016)

Love Jake period 

I still have to watch Enemy


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2016)

Guys.  Check out the Raw Wikipedia page when you get a chance.


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2016)

*Harakiri (1962) *Strong 8

iirc this is one of @Parallax favorite? It's good, I can't even talk shit. Some of the the scenes are so beautiful, it's distracting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2016)

While I can't speak for him and as great as "Hara-kiri" is, it's not among my personal favorites, but I think Samurai film buffs (or Japanese viewers) will appreciate it more. The way it deconstructed samurai values makes it a very unique example of its genre.

Question, what does iirc mean? I'm so out-of-touch with internet abbreviations, lol. 

On another note, I tried watching my favorite crappy guilty pleasure "Stan Helsing" again, but fell asleep due to my wonky sleep schedule.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 14, 2016)

@Rukia: Do you remember how you got out of the theater?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh, I just walked back to the hotel.  I did take a wrong turn and ended up taking the scenic route; but it was pretty straightforward.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2016)

I watched Bad Batch last night.  I was pretty disappointed.  I feel a lot isn't explained and there was really no story.

The only first act is alright I guess.  There is a decent set-up.  That set up just doesn't go anywhere.

Best thing about the screening is that Suki Waterhouse sat in about 5-6 rows in front of me.


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2016)

If you went to see Limehouse Golem, you'd seen my #1 guy and my #3 girl. Also, it's getting great reviews...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't have tickets to Golem.  Sorry dude.

I just watched Manchester by the Sea though.  Casey Affleck continues to prove that he is Hollywood's most underrated actor.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2016)

Okay, read a bit more about people passing out during Raw and ambulances being called to attend to people.  I'm going to try to get my revenge guys.  I will look at attending Beyond Fest this year.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 14, 2016)

Ae said:


> *
> Martyrs (2008)*:
> 
> Not sure what to even say about this one. I expected it to be messed up, but I was still surprised at what I witness. This wasn't one of those things you can't help but look at. It's nothing stomach-turning, but definitely repulsed me.



Good to know it's not too nasty. It's been on my PC for ages along with Bone Tomahawk. I should be able to take it though after Love Exposure and Confessions.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't quite remember the name of the movie, It was about puppies of a famous dog that play basketball. Wasn't great, but had a lot of feel good moments so the right kind of movie to watch with the family.
rating? 5.5/10 watch once then forget


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2016)

"Martyrs" apparently recently got a U.S remake, but I hear it's a a sanitized re-telling of the original, so I haven't seen it. 


Akatora said:


> I don't quite remember the name of the movie, It was about puppies of a famous dog that play basketball. Wasn't great, but had a lot of feel good moments so the right kind of movie to watch with the family.
> rating? 5.5/10 watch once then forget



Air Bud?


----------



## Ae (Sep 15, 2016)

*Zootopia*: Decent 5

Within the first 10 minutes, I knew I was in for a treat when they had a fox who's obviously is suppose to be a dumb southerner and a old fashioned dad. I wasn't let down later in the movie either with lines about it's not okay to call a bunny cute! Some of the lines are so cringey, I l literally laughed out loud. This movie just relentlessly beat you over the head with their obvious message. If this weren't a Disney film, everyone would be giving it shit for the lack of subtlety. The only reason I'm not giving it a negative score is that it's well produced as with most Disney film and the little details that showed effort, like having rats as white collar workers to reference a rat race. The writing however, unforgivable.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2016)

I watched Una today.  And it was pretty good.  Rooney Mara showed her tits a couple of times, and I still think they are pretty nice considering her lithe frame.

And her performance was excellent like usual.  I have seen her play this character before.  The performance was similar To the one she gave in Side Effects.  Her English accent was serviceable; not great, but serviceable.  Much better than Portman and Hathaway.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2016)

My festival is over.  I have to head back to Seattle now.

The good:

La La Land
Manchester by the Sea
Una
Their Finest
Arrival
Nocturnal Animals

The bad:

Reassignment
The Bad Batch
Planetarium

Too drunk and too passed out in my room to rate:

Raw


----------



## Mercy (Sep 15, 2016)

Captain America: Civil War 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2016)

The Finest Hours: C

There are a few great nail biting moments, but the tendrils of Disney were way too noticeable. Too whimsical and sappy, often to the point of being hokey. The love story was pointless and Casey Affleck's dilemma was far more interesting than Chris Pine's. I also don't like some of these cliches, such as there always has to be that one asshole who challenges our heroes every time they make a decision, even when there is literally nothing else that can be done. 

The Blair Witch Project: A

Even though I understand the hate that is sometimes directed at it, I thought it was scary. For some reason- I think I just solved the mystery*. *
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Josh- the guy who went missing early on- was just possessed/seduced by the witch, much like Barr was before him and he killed the others.


----------



## Didi (Sep 16, 2016)

Oldboy: 8, 8.5 maybe

Definitely a bit overhyped, but nice. Solid movie.


----------



## Roman (Sep 16, 2016)

Kubo and the two strings

I give it a solid 8/10. Pretty compelling story, great character development throughout the whole thing and I liked that the animation was basically like puppets being handled by puppeteers. It's been done before but not often enough, especially not for a movie like this. Some things about the story didn't make a lot of sense to me and the ending was somewhat confusing but still had a very strong message. Definitely worth watching.


----------



## Detective (Sep 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> My festival is over.  I have to head back to Seattle now.
> 
> The good:
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear about your incident during Raw, but I think you made the smart move by executing a tactical retreat there, dude. There may be strangers amongst that crowd, but it's not a good look to hurl in public. Wise choice you made there.

Also, did you happen to check out any of those places I recommended to eat at?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah, the burger joint.  Burgers Priest or something like that.  I actually walked past Patrick Patterson he was walking down Gerard Street, and a couple of fans stopped him and took pictures with him.  Guy really didn't seem that much taller than me tbh.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2016)

Fargo season 3.  Mary Elizabeth Winstead is in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2016)

The Blair Witch: B

It was a solid horror film that detractors of the original will probably prefer, as a lot more happens. I don't understand the 'it's the same thing complaint', as there is a lot more content.

Edit: Oh yeah, and my theory about the ending of the original? It's implied that I was right.


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2016)

> @Jena @Stunna @Wonder Mike
> I made a men list too, and it was actually 10x harder.
> I even considered making a top 100 because I thought of so many.
> Many sexy men had to be cut during the making of this list.



I fundamentally disagree with Douglas Booth, but the rest looks good to me


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2016)

Tremors: A

This movie is awesome.

Edit: My Blair Witch review is up and can be found in sig


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 17, 2016)

Yo this place is still alive lmao


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2016)

Where is the wrestling thread?  I don't really watch anymore.  But I want to complain about the divas division.  And I can't find the thread on my own.


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2016)

/r/squaredcircle is more fun 

but if you insist


----------



## Detective (Sep 17, 2016)

Ae said:


> /r/squaredcircle is more fun
> 
> but if you insist



Yo, just a reminder to you and @Rukia, @~Gesy~ , etc. but don't forget about your submission to the council of KT thread folks, of your example of casual taste in women.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2016)

You set up the challenge, you go first.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2016)

Blair Witch - 5/10

Most of it was tedious imo until the ending, which was the most effective part.

Sully - 5/10

Surprised they held off on verbally referencing 9/11 for a little over an hour. There really wasn't much of a story to tell here, which Eastwood apparently knew since there's a lot of repetitive scenes and flashbacks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2016)

Code of Honor: C+

Wow, a Steven Seagal movie that's OK. It's a surprisingly different story and role for Seagal.


----------



## Detective (Sep 18, 2016)

Ae said:


> You set up the challenge, you go first.



I set up the challenge, I make the rules. And you said this would be a cake walk for you. This is your chance to finally destroy that upstart Gesy once and for all.

Your move, Chief.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2016)

Hey Guys.  Good news.  My Conjuring 2 blu Ray showed up.  Not that it was a great movie or anything.  But I have it down as a pleasant surprise.  And probably one of the better movies of this putrid summer.


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2016)

I knew you were going to say that, but it's not going to work. Either I go last, or this thing will be a failure just like your attempt at getting us to play TF2.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2016)

The Book of Shadows: Blair With 2- F

Ow, this sucked.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> The Book of Shadows: Blair With 2- F
> 
> Ow, this sucked.


I haven't seen it.


----------



## Detective (Sep 18, 2016)

Ae said:


> I knew you were going to say that, but it's not going to work. Either I go last, or this thing will be a failure just like your attempt at getting us to play TF2.



Fuck you man, some wounds never truly heal, and you just had to go and remind me of TF2.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 18, 2016)

Also, here is the order:

Gesy
Rukia
Me
Your flamboyant self

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2016)

Nope

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 18, 2016)

*Blair Witch *- 6/10

I like Wingard and still think he's a very solid director. However, I feel like he was boggled down and tried to make this too similitude to the original without putting his own spin on it or really contributing anything new.


----------



## Detective (Sep 18, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nope



Understood, this was your chance to redeem your shit-tier taste, as you had the most to prove of us all. But alas, it was not meant to be.

I suppose Tianna Gregory was a fluke, and it makes sense somewhat, as you limit yourself to IG models.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2016)

This contest is shoddy as fuck. Who are the judges? Why  take the disadvantage and have everyone else try to 1up me? And for what purpose ? We don't need a contest to know that Masterrace's taste is sus, he exposed himself already .


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2016)

Honestly, I wouldn't even need to submit any aces because that's overkill. If Tianna Gregory is any indication of Gesy would-be choice, than he doesn't stand a chance. The gap between the people above her are so great, she shouldn't even qualify to compete.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2016)

Like Emma Watson, right ?


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2016)

If my taste is so sus then there's no way I could possibly one up anyone even if I tried. Just make sure your submission is the one that can take you to victory and you're positive no one can find anyone better, then the order won't matter. My taste is soo sus, it's only fair if I go last.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2016)

@Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2016)

@Detective i'm not surprised that La La Land won the people's choice award dude.  Like I observed, people were fighting to put their tickets in the ballot box.

And I absolutely loved it.  So I have no problem with it winning.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 19, 2016)

Rounders: A++++++++++++++

It's like the 239082th time I've seen it though, but still a classic.



Rukia said:


> Hey Guys. Good news. My Conjuring 2 blu Ray showed up. Not that it was a great movie or anything. But I have it down as a pleasant surprise. And probably one of the better movies of this putrid summer.


This summer sucked in movies, outside of maybe Jason Bourne and that's it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 19, 2016)

*Bone Tomahawk*- Other than the ending, it really wasn't all that violent. In fact, I thought the most disturbing part of the movie is what the Indians were using to speak. Pretty good story too, if a little disturbing.

*My rating: 7/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2016)

I was housesitting for my Mom and binged off her netflix, so here is what I watched.

Mercenaries: C+

This was the Asylum's knock-off of "The Expendables", starring washed up female action stars such as Brigitte Nielsen, Cynthia Rothrock, Vivia Fox, Kristanna Loken and Zoe Bell. This was bad, but not THAT bad (for the Asylum) and was entertaining. The ladies are all having fun and the dialogue is like: "We're going to go PMS on this bitch". Amazing. 

Legendary: C

Scott Adkins and Dolph Lundgren are trying to catch a monster in China? How was I not aware of this? The locations and cinematography are breathtaking and the cast does good, but the CGI monster effects are bad. 

Welcome to the Jungle: D+

Jean Claude Van Damme takes a group of office workers for a team building work retreat, which goes wrong. It's a comedy and while it has its moments (did Van Damme just tell them to put a finger up a tiger's asshole?), the humor was a bit off-putting.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 20, 2016)

*The Diary of a Teenage Girl 
*
It frightens me how much I can relate to Minnie. Fuck. 

I realize how insecure I have been. I want to become a better me. I will become a better me.

9.5/10


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2016)

My suga mama looking fine


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> My suga mama looking fine



tbh, seems like a composite photoshop of Natalie Portman, with some Emma Watson, but it comes across as strange because it does not seem like a natural combination you would find without a crazy amount of surgery.


----------



## Krory (Sep 20, 2016)

_31_ - 0/10


----------



## Mercy (Sep 20, 2016)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows 9/10


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> tbh, seems like a composite photoshop of Natalie Portman, with some Emma Watson, but it comes across as strange because it does not seem like a natural combination you would find without a crazy amount of surgery.


I don't see Emma at all, but I did thought it was Hathaway at first glance. 

Anyways I'm thinking about getting Tom Ford Black Orchid and YSL La Nuit de l `Homme. I don't know if you're into fragrances, but if you are tell me what you think.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

I saw that poster inside Hudson's Bay.  Are you telling me that isn't Natalie Portman?


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2016)

It is her


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't know if the Magnificent 7 is good or not.  But it should be.  The studio fucked up if they couldn't make this into an entertaining movie.  The potential is definitely there.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2016)

Went to the wrong airport and had to pay $80 to transfer. I should have known better, amateur mistake.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2016)

Why do they always have people who can barely speak English at the gate? I think they to this on purpose because they don't want you asking for shit.


----------



## Grape (Sep 21, 2016)

@Rukia @Detective @Yasha @Stunna @Jena @Parallax @~Gesy~

Status update: I'm still losing weight! I'm down to a 36 waist and large shirt. Started at 3xl shirt and 44 waist!

And I'm dating a 19 year old girl with Anna Kendrick eyes 

Working at a shop across from a university has it's benefits..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm happy for you, bro.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

Good to hear Grape.  Good to hear.  Everyone should have an Anna Kendrick in their life imo.





Ae said:


> Went to the wrong airport and had to pay $80 to transfer. I should have known better, amateur mistake.


I have done that before.  In Florida of course.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2016)

@Grape You didn't tag me, I see how it is...

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2016)

Good looks, Grape.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2016)

Ae said:


> I don't see Emma at all, but I did thought it was Hathaway at first glance.
> 
> Anyways I'm thinking about getting Tom Ford Black Orchid and YSL La Nuit de l `Homme. I don't know if you're into fragrances, but if you are tell me what you think.



Black Orchid is a decent choice, but downside is that because it is a heavier scent based fragrance, it's usage is only meant for evenings, and not for regular day usage. Also, if I recall correctly, you would be dropping a 100 dollar bill plus taxes for it, or close to that price.

Additionally, since I see you as a young internet brother of sorts, who has a misguided racial identity, I should take this time to mention that this particular cologne is actually a perfume for women, but sold at men's counters because of the reverse logic that women would be attracted to it because it was designed actually for a woman. But in actuality, it doesn't always work 100%. And the only way a dude could get away with wearing it is if it is very, very lightly applied. Men are not meant to smell this way.

If it's between these two, go with Yves Saint Laurent La Nuit De L'homme Eau de Toilette instead. It's half the price approximately, comes with a decent amount in the bottle. The scent is alluring, and is very, very pleasing to women, but not too overpowering. Can be applied in general purposes, and has a bright masculine fragrance that also comes across as fresh. This would be the one you want to stand out somewhat, as every dude and their brother these days tries to rock the Armani Acqua di Gio or Code like they swam in it. 





Rukia said:


> I don't know if the Magnificent 7 is good or not.  But it should be.  The studio fucked up if they couldn't make this into an entertaining movie.  The potential is definitely there.



Dude, I was really looking forward to this film. Now I may get the fuck outta dodge by avoiding seeing in theatres because it is more like Mediocre Seven according to early word of mouth. Antoine Fuqua had an opportunity with this film, and somewhat dropped the ball. Apparently the action sets are awesome, but everything else in between is hammed up and a waste of the cast.

The film apparently ends with a voiceover from Haley Bennett saying "They were..... *pan over a CGI looking frontier* .... magnificent. "





Ae said:


> Why do they always have people who can barely speak English at the gate? I think they to this on purpose because they don't want you asking for shit.



Here is some advice from a professional frequent flyer due to business trips to various airports.... always ask for a copy of the travel/flight itinerary from your travel booking source, instead of simply picking up tickets alone. It explains your booking reference number, time of take-off and landing, flight duration, airport location and specific terminal/gate. Then make two additional copies of the flight itinerary for contingency purposes. I usually keep them in a clear see-thru portfolio book.

Also get yourself a solid Air Miles credit card to maximize your points, and combine it with a nice hotel points card like the one the Hilton chain provides at their various different brand lodging locations.



Grape said:


> @Rukia @Detective @Yasha @Stunna @Jena @Parallax @~Gesy~
> 
> Status update: I'm still losing weight! I'm down to a 36 waist and large shirt. Started at 3xl shirt and 44 waist!
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah dude!



Keep at it. It's a tremendous feeling, right? Seeing the hard work pay off, and it becomes somewhat addicting once you consistently are able to shed pounds because you are keeping to a disciplined routine, whether working out, eating right, or both. It doesn't necessarily have to be a combo, but it helps, but sometimes just eating right in combination with naturally movement like walking makes a huge difference. Remember to ensure the belt matches the shoe colour,  or if shoulder seam of the shirt is not exactly at your armpit line, then it's either too big or too small.

Avoid fucking pop like it's no one's  business. Don't have cheat days with carbonated or fizzy drinks like Coke or Pepsi. Water is awesome, but toss in a fruit juice(not too much, i.e. a lot of orange juice or apple juice is actually bad for you) or something with electrolytes once in a while. Water alone is not actually good for you either, although it is the safest option. Avoid coffee. Green tea is okay(my vice is Arizona Green Tea with Ginseng and Honey, but only once a week) but not consistently.



Rukia said:


> I have done that before.  In Florida of course.



That fucking airport in Orlando is a mess. The TSA is in the middle of the aiport, and has like 5-6 entry points for security lines like a big circle, which jams in the middle.

Fucking poorly organized motherfuckers...



Stunna said:


> Good looks, Grape.



Follow his example, Stunna. You can do it, too.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2016)

Also, if you're serious about the cologne to make an impression, get V&R's Spicebomb for afternoon and evening activities or Eros by Versace for the daily usage. There are more recommendation options if you need them, let me know.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> Black Orchid is a decent choice, but downside is that because it is a heavier scent based fragrance, it's usage is only meant for evenings, and not for regular day usage. Also, if I recall correctly, you would be dropping a 100 dollar bill plus taxes for it, or close to that price.
> 
> Additionally, since I see you as a young internet brother of sorts, who has a misguided racial identity, I should take this time to mention that this particular cologne is actually a perfume for women, but sold at men's counters because of the reverse logic that women would be attracted to it because it was designed actually for a woman. But in actuality, it doesn't always work 100%. And the only way a dude could get away with wearing it is if it is very, very lightly applied. Men are not meant to smell this way.
> 
> If it's between these two, go with Yves Saint Laurent La Nuit De L'homme Eau de Toilette instead. It's half the price approximately, comes with a decent amount in the bottle. The scent is alluring, and is very, very pleasing to women, but not too overpowering. Can be applied in general purposes, and has a bright masculine fragrance that also comes across as fresh. This would be the one you want to stand out somewhat, as every dude and their brother these days tries to rock the Armani Acqua di Gio or Code like they swam in kit.



Yeah, it's a very bold smell, totally caught me off guard when I sprayed it. I also tried Noir because I heard great things about it too and I didn't like it as much. Anyways, I'm actually aware that Black Orchid is a perfume. I tend to gravitate towards fragrance that both gender can pull off regardless of its intended user. It's always a good laugh when I'm wearing 1 Million and my buddy ask me if I'm wearing perfume or if I was just with somebody 



Detective said:


> Here is some advice from a professional frequent flyer due to business trips to various airports.... always ask for a copy of the travel/flight itinerary from your travel booking source, instead of simply picking up tickets alone. It explains your booking reference number, time of take-off and landing, flight duration, airport location and specific terminal/gate. Then make two additional copies of the flight itinerary for contingency purposes. I usually keep them in a clear see-thru portfolio book.


I think you misunderstood me, I normally don't have any problems navigating an airport. I was just saying I think the airlines purposely put those people in that position for some ill intention because logically speaking if the job is to communicate with the customers, wouldn't it make more sense who's fluent in English?



Detective said:


> Also get yourself a solid Air Miles credit card to maximize your points, and combine it with a nice hotel points card like the one the Hilton chain provides at their various different brand lodging locations.



Really? I read it's better to just get a all in one rewards card.


----------



## Grape (Sep 21, 2016)

@Ae sorry! I didn't think you'd be interested in my hetero life 

I'm like a real solid 8/10 though, huh?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> Also, if you're serious about the cologne to make an impression, get V&R's Spicebomb for afternoon and evening activities or Eros by Versace for the daily usage. There are more recommendation options if you need them, let me know.



Spicebomb looks like it'll be too "manly", but I'll check your rec next time. I need to check out this Neroli Portofino I keep reading about too. I'm a sucker for nice bottles, its too steep though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm thinking about quitting my job in December and just traveling for a while.  Probably not the smartest choice to make.  But I have really lost interest at work.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm thinking about quitting my job in December and just traveling for a while.  Probably not the smartest choice to make.  But I have really lost interest at work.



Think long, hard and very carefully before you pull the trigger, brother. I know you are an organized and strategic minded person, but that's a huge decision either way. And especially with both the potential political and economic climate change looming for the USA after the elections depending on who wins. Or especially if Trump somehow crazily pulls it off.

I went through the same rut as well, and was considering the same to be honest. I had the money saved up, but would have regretted it if I went ahead and gone through with it. I actually asked Yasha about his experiences because he actually went ahead and quit, then explored for a while, but ultimately decided that wasn't for me.

Try looking for a different position within your organization, or stretch assignments to peak your inspiration again. Otherwise, simply use the job to it's maximum incentive to further fuel your outside interests.



Ae said:


> I think you misunderstood me, I normally don't have any problems navigating an airport. I was just saying I think the airlines purposely put those people in that position for some ill intention because logically speaking if the job is to communicate with the customers, wouldn't it make more sense who's fluent in English?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I read it's better to just get a all in one rewards card.



No, I meant how the fuck did you go to the wrong airport if you had an itinerary that clearly stated which airport to go to for your flight, and still somehow went to the wrong location. Or am I still understanding this wrong? Was it a case of the person telling you to go to the wrong gate within the airport? Because maybe I misread, but it was worded as if you literally had more than one airport to fly out of, and you ended up at the wrong physical airport altogether.

Also, most companies don't put much thought into their replaceable body positions, and whether or not they are fluent or altogether smart enough to relay something, if the rest of their job entails completing some sort of menial task that it's hard to find someone else to assign it to.

And regarding the card, the other ones won't get you as much return on airplane points if you use an all-in one. I have 3 of them. One for transportation travel and hotels which I can get a shitload of free points for personal usage later, because my job's internal travel agency bills all transportation flight, rental car, hotel, etc. costs back to the company itself, but we can attach points plan number into our travel preference profiles, to accumulate benefits. And then I would again use the card for my personal travel costs, which further add on more points. Eventually my goal is to have enough points where I can consistently just book free flights and hotels multiple times throughout the year because of the amount of points I happened to earn due to travelling on the company dime. And then my 2nd card is the All-In-One rewards card used entirely for personal purchases and stuff to help continue to build my credit, and get benefits from. Finally, I have a back-up emergency usage only card for contingency purposes.




Ae said:


> Spicebomb looks like it'll be too "manly", but I'll check your rec next time. I need to check out this Neroli Portofino I keep reading about too. I'm a sucker for nice bottles, its too steep though.



Spicebomb has a great bottle as well, btw. Also, get the stuff from a proper store if possible. Sometimes places like Amazon or other similar services have cheaper quality than the actual in-store ordered product.

I also wanted to tell you to go fuck yourself if you are gonna even think about spending close to $ 250 for less than 100 ml of fragrance if you are seriously considering the Portofino. That's insanity. That's like those fucking insane people who spend hundreds of dollars for a mere God damned scarf or handkerchief.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

I will overspend on plenty of things.  Cologne is not one of them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2016)

Spy Hard: C-

Neither the best spoof, nor the worst. Serviceable.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

As far as travel is concerned.  Lots of cheap flights to California.  I'm thinking I will head on down to Burbank for Christmas.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2016)

Did Detective just hint that  he doesn't drink soda?


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> No, I meant how the fuck did you go to the wrong airport if you had an itinerary that clearly stated which airport to go to for your flight, and still somehow went to the wrong location. Or am I still understanding this wrong? Was it a case of the person telling you to go to the wrong gate within the airport? Because maybe I misread, but it was worded as if you literally had more than one airport to fly out of, and you ended up at the wrong physical airport altogether.
> 
> Also, most companies don't put much thought into their replaceable body positions, and whether or not they are fluent or altogether smart enough to relay something, if the rest of their job entails completing some sort of menial task that it's hard to find someone else to assign it to.
> 
> ...



I'm just an idiot. When I booked the flight I didn't even double check the airports. I just saw a good deal and booked it. I mean I knew the arrival airport because someone had to pick me up. But for some reason, I thought I was flying out of Dulles. I even looked at the phone QR code thing to check the departure time and didn't notice it.

I'm not sure if that'd work for someone who isn't with a company that cover the travel. Obviously I'm not experienced in this topic, but wouldn't I be splitting the points between cards then? Why not just earn rewards on the card that give more points on the dollar? 

The grenade is too gimmicky for me, but then again I bought a goldbar bottle.

Don't worry, I just want to smell it


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2016)

Oh! On my flight, the attendant told me I looked familiar and I almost pretended I was someone famous, but hesitated and didn't do it. They could have looked me up and catch my lie tho.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't drink soda either.

BTW.  I just won the Divas championship.  Beat Eva Marie and Brie Bella in a triple threat match.  Still have those crazy video games skills!


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I will overspend on plenty of things.  Cologne is not one of them.


What kind of things?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Did Detective just hint that  he doesn't drink soda?


He blatantly said he doesn't

Reading comprehension OP


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

Ae said:


> What kind of things?


Art, watches, wallets, belts, shoes, restaurants, drinks, vacations, etc.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2016)

Parallax said:


> He blatantly said he doesn't
> 
> Reading comprehension OP



Ironically he didn't tho


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Art, watches, wallets, belts, shoes, restaurants, drinks, vacations, etc.



I'll never understand the fascination with G-Shocks and sneakers, but I buy clothes from the women section, so to each their own. And it's too bad that all of the belts, wallets, and watches I fancy are leather, but I'm vegan.


----------



## Krory (Sep 21, 2016)

The Conjuring 2 - 10/10

Hilarious, probably the best comedy I've seen in a while.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2016)

Way to go, Grape.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh, well excuse me but I was specifically referring to his post in the last page where he advised Grape on nutrition . I do not (intentionally) keep a mental note  of everyone's food and drinking habits .


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2016)

Zoolander 2: C

I didn't think it was bad, but I'm a sucker for strange, surreal comedy.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2016)

Babette‘s Feast

Way too slow-paced, so I fast-forwarded through it. 

6/10


----------



## Grape (Sep 22, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Way to go, Grape.


Thank you!

Thanks everyone!

@Detective I quit drinking soda. That's literally all I did to lose weight. Now I need to hit the gym. Have extra skin and it'll only get worse if I don't gym out 

Cologne, I get cologne for Christmas so I don't buy it. At the moment I'm down to Dulce & Gabana Light Blue.

It's very, very good. Women love it. Tons of compliments.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2016)

Those Ghost in the Shell clips looked good, surprisingly.


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2016)

One thing I hate about fragrances is some smells so good everyone wear it, and it looses impact. Then you have to get something relatively new that everyone isn't wearing. It's like stooppp I haven't even finished my bottle yet


----------



## Krory (Sep 22, 2016)

The Good Neighbor - 6/10

Decent at first, James Caan was great, but Jesus Christ that ending.


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2016)

You know, maybe it's just me, but I somehow miss those days back in the era of the KT thread where we didn't know the Gesy we do today. Before he was confirmed to be just a regular filipino dude from New York, and before he showcased that he had the time to mindlessly argue with Huey enough for Huey to consider him an arch nemesis.

I mean, damn. Just damn


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2016)

Nah, I like this Gesy more

Much improved but still has a long ways to go.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2016)

I dunno Gesy, you don't know Gesy like we do, man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2016)

I don't go to the gym either. I mostly just do body weight workouts, pilates, and cardio. I don't need to be muscular, I think it makes you look older and shorter. I prefer a slim tone look.

Did I ever mention Pilates is the shit?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2016)

I go to the gym.  But you know what, it isn't necessary.  Pretty easy to just do planks and get a good workout.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2016)

I luckily have a free facility at my disposal . I go every other day, give or take .


----------



## Shiki (Sep 22, 2016)

Ghost in the Shell - Re-watching this masterpiece is always fantastic


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2016)

I love Ghost in the Shell.  I hope this is a success.  A project like this is a million times better than the sequels we received this summer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2016)

haven't seen it , but I may be tempted to soon.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 23, 2016)

2016 heading into the Fall


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2016)

I didn't realize that Jim Carey was in The Bad Batch until I read about it afterwards.  Totally unrecognizable.


----------



## Ae (Sep 23, 2016)

Grape said:


> @Detective I quit drinking soda. That's literally all I did to lose weight. Now I need to hit the gym. Have extra skin and it'll only get worse if I don't gym out


That doesn't surprise me at all. About a month ago I looked at some sodas and they all had more that 25g of sugar per serving. That's  all it took to kill any craving, and back to my soy latte it was.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2016)

Here we go again.  At another airport.  I swear masterpiece and I are the only two people that ever travel around here.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2016)

I got a passport the other day, Rukia.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2016)

Good idea.  Passport is cheap and lasts for 10 years.  Only a fool tries to go without one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ae (Sep 23, 2016)

*Dogtooth*: Decent 7

A great movie for the whole family!


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2016)

*Revanche*: Strong 8

Highly recommended this to anyone's looking for an emotionally heavy film set to beautiful cinematography.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Good idea.  Passport is cheap and lasts for 10 years.  Only a fool tries to go without one.



The ten year passport is also an excellent investment because if you travel for work abroad like I do, you can get your money reimbursed for it. So it's free. 



Stunna said:


> I got a passport the other day, Rukia.



Good job, Stunna. Now you have joined the elite ranks of the very few Americans who actually can and wish to travel the world, rather than just staying grounded within the state they were born in, or move within the country only.

I'm proud of your open mindedness, but I should not have expected otherwise from such a level headed young man. 

*P.S: *This doesn't excuse your other antics, but it wouldn't be fun if it did.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 24, 2016)

I just bought a pistol it got 30 rounds on it


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2016)

The Weeknd said:


> I just bought a pistol it got 30 rounds on it



What? Why?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm alive brehs 

Been busy with work atm working family hotel atm

Just rewatching classic 80's movies and tv series like Californication


----------



## Krory (Sep 24, 2016)

In Fear - 2/10

smfh


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2016)

I watched Magnificent Seven.  It was alright.

C+


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I'm alive brehs
> 
> Been busy with work atm working family hotel atm
> 
> Just rewatching classic 80's movies and tv series like Californication



Speedy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2016)

The Magnificent Seven (remake): B

It was fun, but not as memorable as the originals.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2016)

The Magnificent Seven - C

Fun little action movie.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2016)

Does everyone here live superhero Denzel?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2016)

I live superhero Denzel long time. 

The Thin Man (1934): A

Witty, charming, engaging murder mystery.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2016)

Detective said:


> Speedy


 You bought that new car recently haven't you? Hows your work going buddy?

I'm not sure if it's worth watching Magnificent seven tbh

Gonna watch Repo Man soon


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> You bought that new car recently haven't you? Hows your work going buddy?
> 
> I'm not sure if it's worth watching Magnificent seven tbh
> 
> Gonna watch Repo Man soon



The vehicle has been great as a daily driver, but I am thinking of getting a weekend car for track use/pleasure driving. Still looking into options, but hopefully it all works out for me, mate.

Magnificent Seven was good, but it was also in a sense a wasted opportunity with that cast. As generally, it seemed they were looking for excuses to have an action scene every 10 minutes or so instead of properly developing the chemistry between the characters.

I think I am gonna hold out for a bit before I see my next film in the theatres. It will be Doctor Strange 

Also, I am thinking of heading to London again this year. Not 100% certain, but if I do, we need to meet-up, mate. Is that cell number you gave me last time when you were helping me out with getting around town, still good?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2016)

Detective said:


> The vehicle has been great as a daily driver, but I am thinking of getting a weekend car for track use/pleasure driving. Still looking into options, but hopefully it all works out for me, mate.
> 
> Magnificent Seven was good, but it was also in a sense a wasted opportunity with that cast. As generally, it seemed they were looking for excuses to have an action scene every 10 minutes or so instead of properly developing the chemistry between the characters.
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate, meantime my car broke down again and I have to get a new engine AGAIN.  FML.

Yeah when I watched Double Toasted Korey said similar stuff about the cast characters lacking depth with your typical villain and all the fodder henchman been shit shots while our crew never miss apparently. Not much difficulty or danger pangs if so.

Doctor Strange might be good I guess. But what about Justice League? 

Its an old number. Lemme know when you plan on coming and if I'm around I'll text you mate. I'm in Clacton atm working. It's like a poor man Saint Monica with a pier lol.


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Good stuff mate, meantime my car broke down again and I have to get a new engine AGAIN.  FML.
> 
> Yeah when I watched Double Toasted Korey said similar stuff about the cast characters lacking depth with your typical villain and all the fodder henchman been shit shots while our crew never miss apparently. Not much difficulty or danger pangs if so.
> 
> ...



Seriously mate, I think at this point, it might be actually cheaper for you in the long run to get a new or relatively new daily driver that will save you on warranty issues or just plain petrol due to the better gas mileage these days on newer vehicles. No one is saying you need to get a vehicle that matches your namesake, but there are great options available in the economic daily driver category. And also, it may be wise to secure this before the #Brexit becomes official, because your economy is due for a shitstorm shortly afterwards.

Also, I was using those Lyca Mobility London sim cards the last time, so I will PM you my new number ahead of time if I am confirmed to be heading over again, and then you can text me the new one.

And Clacton is near or in Essex right?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah seaside town in Essex east coast.


----------



## Ae (Sep 25, 2016)

I bought some green tea from the Japanese market. This is too bitter! 

Also, any tips to repel homeless people? I don't think I look that kind and generous


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2016)

Ae said:


> I bought some green tea from the Japanese market. This is too bitter!
> 
> Also, any tips to repel homeless people? I don't think I look that kind and generous



A child loves sweetness. A man knows how to appreciate bitterness. 

Try pepper spray.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2016)

*Sing Street - *8/10

A shoo-in for my favorites list come the end of the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

I agree Stunna.  It is really good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow, there's a new "Phantasm" movie coming out. I wasn't even aware they were still making those.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2016)

Yasha said:


> A child loves sweetness. A man knows how to appreciate bitterness.
> 
> Try pepper spray.



You'd be right if I only enjoyed sweets. I don't eat candy, deserts or put sugar in my coffee. I even eat dark chocolate 
I think you're just denfensive because I didn't like your culture drink of choice 

That's too agrressive!


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2016)

@Parallax @Detective @Slice
The other day I met James Blake after the show and was so starstrucked. I always thought I'd be cool in front of someone's work I enjoyed, but I was a total dork. I always laughed at people fangirling over celebrities, but now I know how it feels. Even though he was basically in front on me on stage, there's still a disconnect. Actually, meeting him was unreal. I couldn't believe I was inches away from him.


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Parallax @Detective @Slice
> The other day I met James Blake after the show and was so starstrucked. I always thought I'd be cool in front of someone's work I enjoyed, but I was a total dork. I always laughed at people fangirling over celebrities, but now I know how it feels. Even though he was basically in front on me on stage, there's still a disconnect. Actually, meeting him was unreal. I couldn't believe I was inches away from him.



Real talk, did you have an uncontrollable boner or something? Seems like you were not in control of your body's reactions.


----------



## Ae (Sep 26, 2016)

Detective said:


> Real talk, did you have an uncontrollable boner or something? Seems like you were not in control of your body's reactions.


No, but I did say "He's so cute" to the person next to me


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 26, 2016)

No-one is going to watch Passenger by Christmas I think.


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> No-one is going to watch Passenger by Christmas I think.



I'll take that bullet for you, mate. As I will for all of the KT family. I am sure @Rukia and @MartialHorror will stand beside me in this sacrifice for the greater good, and betterment of all.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 27, 2016)

It ain't no sacrifice if Martial derives pleasure from it though.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 27, 2016)

Yo Yasha where are you living now you crazy china doll


----------



## Yasha (Sep 27, 2016)

Back in Malaysia.


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2016)

@Grape Skip to 1:40


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2016)

Do you mean "Passengers"? Aren't people expecting that to be good? Why would watching that be a sacrifice?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2016)

> _Passengers_ for Christmas


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2016)

Why is Passengers getting hate? I haven't seen the trailer or read any movie news recently.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2016)

I think the hatred for a lot of people is rooted in the trailer being anything but subtle. I also worry about Pratt and Lawrence as co-leads, but I'm not dreading the movie or anything.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Sep 27, 2016)

@Detective Came across a fragrance store but it had neither Eros or Spicebomb or even Neroli.

I asked some random girls what they thought of some other smells I picked up and one of them said two of it smelled feminine! She even asked if it was for me or some one else


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 27, 2016)

Passengers does give me the Sunshine vibe of two thirds one one sci-fi and one third horror based ending.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2016)

Musical short film prequel to _Turbo Kid_


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective Came across a fragrance store but it had neither Eros or Spicebomb or even Neroli.
> 
> I asked some random girls what they thought of some other smells I picked up and one of them said two of it smelled feminine! She even asked if it was for me or some one else



I fucking told you this would happen


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

@Detective

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 27, 2016)

The girl @1:47 is cool. We can be friends.


----------



## Ae (Sep 28, 2016)

Detective said:


> I fucking told you this would happen


In my defense, this particular store did not separate men and women products. I just thought it smelled different and interesting, didn't even cross my mind it was a women fragrance. It was only after she pointed it out and smelled it again that I went "This does smell like perfume!"


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective



Man what a shit film lmao


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

It's a rare Larry Johnson sighting every time I see it!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2016)

How the black girl not gonna know who Jordan is smfh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2016)

I've already accepted that things I know and care about won't impact younger generations! I used to think these "kids reacts" were to see what stood the test of time , now I think it's to troll old people . But hey, maybe when I'm a bit older I'll yell at a kid for not knowing what's a Twinkie!



Parallax said:


> Man what a shit film lmao



Did you think this even as child tho?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2016)

Nah, but I was eight when it came out


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

I guess I was 13-14?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2016)

I was seven months old.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2016)

5


----------



## Ae (Sep 28, 2016)

I've never seen Space Jam


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2016)

Speaking of childhood movies that everyone but Masterrace has seen,  did everyone give a silent oath to pretend the Jumanji remake doesn't exist ?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2016)

I've never liked _Jumanji _tbh


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2016)

I liked it as a kid, but couldn't even finish it the last time I tried watching it as the CGI has aged so poorly. It's even worse than scyfy productions.

London Has Fallen: B-

Not very well written, but the action scenes are very good.


----------



## Didi (Sep 29, 2016)

Jumanji is probably my favourite childhood movie (maybe tied with first 2 home alones)
Watched it last year and I still loved it tbh

hell no I'm not going to watch some janky remake


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2016)

I've never seen Jumanji in it's entirety. I only remember them talking in a spaceship and that's it. It probably went to comercials, I changed the channel and never switched back.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2016)

Are you sure you weren't watching....Ummmm, that spiritual sequel to Jumanji? I can't remember the name (Zathura? Maybe?), but it had a similar premise except it was sci-fi themed. I don't remember any spaceships in "Jumanji".


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2016)

Jumanji has not aged well.


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Are you sure you weren't watching....Ummmm, that spiritual sequel to Jumanji? I can't remember the name (Zathura? Maybe?), but it had a similar premise except it was sci-fi themed. I don't remember any spaceships in "Jumanji".


I feel like an idiot now. I even checked to see if there's such a scene in Jumanji. The results were literally Zathura, but I just glanced at the title an was like "Yup, it's Jumanji"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 29, 2016)

Can't say I'm surprised when  early 90's CGI adventures don't  age well


----------



## Didi (Sep 29, 2016)

Jumanji is mostly practical effects wtf mates

Some of the animals (mostly the monkeys) have cgi that didn't age well tho


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 29, 2016)

Crank

My reaction > 

Thoroughly entertaining. Can't believe I've never seen this before and it's been out for 10 years lmao

I died when he had to fuck his gf in front of everyone in china town to get his adrenaline shot  

Gonna watch the sequel later


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2016)

Guys...they made another "Left Behind" movie....The world must explode now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2016)

Luke Cage in 3 hours.  Westworld on Sunday.  Should be a solid weekend.


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2016)

If anyone is ever in New York or La make sure you try Van Leeuwen ice cream.


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective



Those fucking kids....  

BTW, I was like 11 when Space Jam was initially released.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2016)

Ae said:


> If anyone is ever in New York or La make sure you try Van Leeuwen ice cream.


Tru


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2016)

I did a video review of "The Magnificent Seven", where I act like my silly self.


----------



## Ae (Sep 30, 2016)

@MartialHorror
I just watched your Poltergeist "review" 

I had a similar incident where instead of calling someone to pick me up or catch an Uber, I took the bus only to get off 5 stops too early. I then walked to my stop (which was a train station) and almost get hit by a car on my way there. Then when I saw the station over the horizon, the train was approaching, so I had to run and barely boarded the train. Only to realize, this train is going the opposite direction of my place! I got off the first stop and by this point, my phone is dead. I tried to find maybe a Starbucks where people might be charging their phone, but they were nowhere to be found, and every place I walked by was closed. Did I mentioned it was January and it was cold af? Eventually, I stumbled upon a car shop that was still opened, but the guy that worked there only had an Android charger! Another guy had an iPhone but didn't have his charger! I thought real had and finally remembered a single number. Unfortunately, they don't live in the same city and I had to ask them for someone else's number. Called her, and she told me that I'm lucky because she never picks up unknown number and she only clicked "accept" by accident. Unfortunately, she just got off work and is 40 minutes away and I just had to wait. Im surprised I didn't die of hypothermia because I was outside in the cold for 6 hours!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2016)

lol. But look at the bright side, that story is significantly more exciting than "Poltergeist (2015)". But you gotta love when the Universe seems to be actively working against you like that. 

Deepwater Horizon: A-/A

Wow, this was surprisingly good. Peter Berg really has improved as a director.


----------



## Ae (Oct 1, 2016)

I've been encountering a lot of twinks lately and I can't tell if they're just friendly, or hitting on me, Or do they think I'm hitting on them!? They were all cuter than me, and I'm not okay with that.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 1, 2016)

The invitation 

3/5


----------



## Detective (Oct 1, 2016)

*Subject: *Starboy by Weeknd feat. Daftpunk
*Rating: *Straight Up Fucking Fire out of *★★★★★*
*Comments: *Toronto musical artists OP


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2016)

Masterpiece, you have a lot of stories like this.  Why do you make so many mistakes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Masterpiece, you have a lot of stories like this.  Why do you make so many mistakes?


When was the last time i told a story like that?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 1, 2016)

Ae said:


> When was the last time i told a story like that?



Dude, almost every other post of yours is like a Livejournal comment feed moment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2016)

It seems like you are always at the wrong airport or onboard a train headed in the wrong direction.


----------



## Ae (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm going to pick up Arrow again for Thea


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2016)

@Detective okay.  I have shifted around the necessary assets.  I am now about to get the M3 that I have always wanted.  I'm a little hesitant because I have to drive so many miles with my current job and I think I will be looking at new jobs in two months.  But if I find the right deal... I may take the plunge.


----------



## Detective (Oct 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective okay.  I have shifted around the necessary assets.  I am now about to get the M3 that I have always wanted.  I'm a little hesitant because I have to drive so many miles with my current job and I think I will be looking at new jobs in two months.  But if I find the right deal... I may take the plunge.



Rukia, 

You made it, homie. You made it.


----------



## Detective (Oct 1, 2016)

Ae said:


> I'm going to pick up Arrow again for Thea



Don't do it man, it's not worth it. Save your soul

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 1, 2016)

God damn, so good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2016)

Detective said:


> Rukia,
> 
> You made it, homie. You made it.


 

WWE True Divas is super addictive dude.  I have been watching episodes all day.


----------



## Detective (Oct 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> WWE True Divas is super addictive dude.  I have been watching episodes all day.



Speaking of addicting, how about the sheer consistency of the quality of the women showcased in Netflix's Luke Cage?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2016)

Female quality is huge for me when it comes to television.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2016)

Just heard about this, it's getting great reviews.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 2, 2016)

Yup, Train to Busan is awesome. Best zombie flick I have ever seen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2016)

Halloween 4: B

Maybe B+ if generous. My favorite of the sequels.

Criminal (2016)- D-

This is that Kevin Costner movie, where his memories are implanted into Ryan Reynolds (didn't Ben Kingsley once do the same thing?). I guess it deserves credit for having the balls to make its "protagonist" a complete monster, willing to kill innocents and potentially rape people. The problem is that I spent most of the movie wanting him to die, not helped by his apparent continued sociopathic attitude even after he starts to 'feel'. Every interaction between every characters seems hostile and/or awkward, so I just found no enjoyment. It's not technically poorly made and Costner plays his role very well, but I really didn't like it.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2016)

Dammit, Massacoon and Yasha. Just watched _Train to Busan_; that ending.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective okay.  I have shifted around the necessary assets.  I am now about to get the M3 that I have always wanted.  I'm a little hesitant because I have to drive so many miles with my current job and I think I will be looking at new jobs in two months.  But if I find the right deal... I may take the plunge.



I recently switched to a Mini and winter is just around the corner, I'm hesitantly excited how it'll handle the snow.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2016)

Zootopia 10/10

That crap was incredible. Props the writers most of all. That dialogue segment @ the DMV was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Dammit, Massacoon and Yasha. Just watched _Train to Busan_; that ending.



It's probably the only zombie film with zero gunshot. That hand-to-hand combat   The baby is going to save the world in the sequel. Calling it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2016)

Ae said:


> If anyone is ever in New York or La make sure you try Van Leeuwen ice cream.


LA.  Hell yeah.  Love that place.  I need to book another trip.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2016)

Blair Witch 2 3/10 

What a waste of a damn opportunity. Smh bruh


----------



## Mercy (Oct 2, 2016)

Central Intelligence 8/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> LA.  Hell yeah.  Love that place.  I need to book another trip.


What do you think of Seattle? I've been looking for a place for awhile now.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> LA.  Hell yeah.  Love that place.  I need to book another trip.



Can't tell if serious. The only good thing about LA for me is that it has a little Japan in it. Even local like Para was so afraid of getting mugged he turned down my offer to buy him a pizza and meet up.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Ae said:


> What do you think of Seattle? I've been looking for a place for awhile now.


Seattle has terrible traffic for a city that really isn't that large.  And there is a lot to do, but it isn't exactly California.  There are cheaper places to live as well.

But if you like doing outdoor activities such as hiking, biking, etc.. You will really like it up here.

Be warned though.  November aka the rainy season is coming.  It is going to rain for like 100 days straight once we get to November.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Can't tell if serious. The only good thing about LA for me is that it has a little Japan in it. Even local like Para was so afraid of getting mugged he turned down my offer to buy him a pizza and meet up.


I say LA.  But I am really talking about the entire metro.  I went to high school in the Huntington Beach area.  That particular area is great.  I would love to move back there.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Seattle has terrible traffic for a city that really isn't that large.  And there is a lot to do, but it isn't exactly California.  There are cheaper places to live as well.
> 
> But if you like doing outdoor activities such as hiking, biking, etc.. You will really like it up here.
> 
> Be warned though.  November aka the rainy season is coming.  It is going to rain for like 100 days straight once we get to November.



I'm comparing it to Chicago atm and here's where I'm at. (In order of importance)

Cost of living, jobs, economic growth, archtiture, nature/scenery, internationalness, culture, locals that doesn't suck, walking/biking, public transport, crime and weathers. There's some small things too that doesn't really matter, but are just the cherry on top like proximity to other cities, nice airport, cool flag, convient timezone.

Now that I write it down, it's not very close. I can't tell if I'm biased or Seattle really only definitively wins on beautiful scenery. What other city would fit what I'm looking for? Most cities that fits are too expensive...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

It is good in some of those top categories.  You would probably like it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2016)

Come to D.C, I'll meet up with you Yasha


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

@Detective 

Are you going to watch Jack Reacher dude?


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2016)

*Kwaidan: *Strong 8

Is it racist that every Japanese film I watch feel like an anime?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 3, 2016)

Ae said:


> I'm comparing it to Chicago atm and here's where I'm at. (In order of importance)
> 
> Cost of living, jobs, economic growth, archtiture, nature/scenery, internationalness, culture, locals that doesn't suck, walking/biking, public transport, crime and weathers. There's some small things too that doesn't really matter, but are just the cherry on top like proximity to other cities, nice airport, cool flag, convient timezone.
> 
> Now that I write it down, it's not very close. I can't tell if I'm biased or Seattle really only definitively wins on beautiful scenery. What other city would fit what I'm looking for? Most cities that fits are too expensive...


Youd enjoy Kyoto. Used to live there and everything is fucking great.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2016)

I watched the "Scream Queens" season 2 pilot. I thought the first season was surprisingly good, but the second season start? It was just OK. It definitely has that 'we're trying, but we used up most of our creativity in Season 1' feel to it, which is strange, because Rotten Tomatoes seems to prefer Season 2.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2016)

Ae said:


> *Kwaidan: *Strong 8
> 
> Is it racist that every Japanese film I watch feel like an anime?


Yes


----------



## Stunna (Oct 4, 2016)

So we got two sci-fi pilots this week: HBO's _Westworld _and NBC's _Timeless. _I recommend keeping an eye out for the former and writing off the latter, but I'll give it two more episodes before I drop it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 4, 2016)

Just watched Videodrome.
Was disappointed by it to be honest. 
Watched Scanners a few months ago and really enjoyed it and it made me extremely interested in checking out more of Cronenberg's. 
However Videodrome felt pretty half baked though in both ideas and imagery. Some of it was pretty cool, but the fact that it came out after Scanners seems backwards. I really wanted to love it, but meh.
Do you guys have a recommendation on what I should watch next from him?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 4, 2016)

Ae said:


> *Kwaidan: *Strong 8
> 
> Is it racist that every Japanese film I watch feel like an anime?



Watch Hausu if you haven't already.
Literally the epitome of live action anime.


----------



## Mercy (Oct 5, 2016)

X-Men: Apocalypse 9/10


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective
> 
> Are you going to watch Jack Reacher dude?



Of course dude, it almost plays like a satire with Cruises' over the top seriousness in the first film, so the 2nd film should be just as entertaining. He's like a mystical power former military man with his effectiveness and one liners.

Also:


This is like basically a movie about Stunna meeting his previous white girlfriend's family for the first time.


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2016)

@Detective can you use your pull to get my username to Dollface? 

@Rukia I think you're going to like the new season of Total Divas. WWE just put out a press release of who's going to be be added in the new season and I'm very pleased.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

Brie and Paige are my favorites.  I'm good as long as they are back.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective can you use your pull to get my username to Dollface?



I'll see what can be done. 

Also, holy shit, I got lucky this week. I was in Florida on Monday, and expected to stay the entire week for business, but this fucking Hurricane Matthew shit occured, and everyone was booking last second flights out of dodge. Thankfully I was able to get out last night, and arrive back in Toronto.

friend is supposed to be the worst Hurricane to hit Florida since Hurricane Andrew back in '92(fun fact, most of y'all weren't even born back then, I was like 7 and Rukia I think was 9/10ish).

It was beautiful weather yesterday when I was leaving, but I'm sure it's all that Calm Before The Storm deception. Bahamas and Haiti got trashed. So did parts of Cuba.

I always joke about Florida needing to be cut off from the rest of the US, but not like this.

Not like this

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2016)

Detective said:


> This is like basically a movie about Stunna meeting his previous white girlfriend's family for the first time.



My roommate and I saw this trailer yesterday and we thought it was fake at first.  We were so convinced that when I found out it was real and messaged her she didn't believe me


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2016)

Parallax said:


> My roommate and I saw this trailer yesterday and we thought it was fake at first.  We were so convinced that when I found out it was real and messaged her she didn't believe me



At first I thought it was supposed to be a comedy film, when I saw Peele was involved, but then I noticed all the horror concepts in it, however I got thought it could be a somewhat realistic comedy because a lot of the stuff the old white people did in it wasn't out of the norm.... although ultimately I became indecisive after the weird mind trip shit happened.

But I do happen to think that this could be legit material ripped straight from one of Stunna's nightmares the day prior to meeting up with his now former girlfriend's parents.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2016)

We both agreed we're gonna watch it just cause we have no idea how its gonna be

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2016)

I only watch 10 seconds of the trailer, I thought it was a romantic comedy!



Rukia said:


> Brie and Paige are my favorites. I'm good as long as they are back.


I'll be surprised if Paige doesn't get fired or leave.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

Then Brie will have to carry the show.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2016)

Here is my "Deepwater Horizon" review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ae (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone podcast fans here can recommend me something?


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2016)

Taken 4: Collateral of John Wick's Black Lives Matter


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2016)

cue harambe jokes


----------



## Ae (Oct 6, 2016)

Think I'm gonna take up gardening to help the bees


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2016)

Ae said:


> Anyone podcast fans here can recommend me something?



i liked Gladwell's revisionist history

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2016)

also that John Oliver one that he only does like once a year now


----------



## Grape (Oct 6, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Grape Skip to 1:40


Ayyy


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2016)

Hands of Stone - 4/10

Performances were fine, but it's p much just another forgettable boxing movie. Pace was pretty bad too (too fast.)

Dat Ana de Armas, though.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2016)

Magnificent Seven (2016) - Magnificent/7


----------



## Ae (Oct 6, 2016)

Stunna said:


> So we got two sci-fi pilots this week: HBO's _Westworld _and NBC's _Timeless. _I recommend keeping an eye out for the former and writing off the latter, but I'll give it two more episodes before I drop it.



Glad to see James Marsden finally in something great.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2016)

Don't forget _Enchanted.

_


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2016)

UGH, "Shin Godzilla" is only playing for 3 days, 1 time each near me and most of the tickets are bought. 

Never Back Down: No Surrender- D+/C-


----------



## The World (Oct 7, 2016)

i have lived it


----------



## Itachі (Oct 7, 2016)

Gone Girl - 8/10

it was such a fucked up movie i couldn't wank afterwards


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Never Back Down: No Surrender


_Another Never Back Down _movie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Oct 7, 2016)

Is there a thread to discuss scenes of a movie? There is this movie I saw when I was younger and I vaguely remember it.

I want to see if anyone else knows it


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2016)

You can ask here or here:


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> _Another Never Back Down _movie?



Yup. It's more of a followup to the 2nd than the 1st though, starring the great Michael Jai White...in a not so great movie. 

On another note, have you guys seen the trailer for "The Monster"? I think it looks really good.


----------



## Ae (Oct 7, 2016)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ties-where-residential-rent-is-rising-fastest

There go my Seattle dreams,
I'd save more money living in Toronto!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2016)

>A24 trailer

I'll give it a watch, yeah.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2016)

Well, I'm going to be quasi-retiring from reviewing after the end of this year. I might post something once or twice a month, but I only want critique movies that I...well, want to critique. But don't worry, I'll still be naked in front of my computer.


----------



## Ae (Oct 7, 2016)

@MartialHorror Have you ever tried to write reviews for a local publication?


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2016)

@Rukia 

Nostalgia time, dude. Remember this?



I remember when it was all fair in the water war tactical combat scene, then some motherfuckers started bring in the SS 100's, and shit just escalated from there. I bet you were that one rich smug asshole kid with the back pack CPS 2000. 

We always used to wait until they went to reload(which took a while) and then sprung a one sided ambush


----------



## Ae (Oct 7, 2016)

@Detective Everyone knows pistol water guns were better. Those big bulky thing were a total drag to mobility. It's all marketing targeted at gulible kids.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective Everyone knows pistol water guns were better. Those big bulky thing were a total drag to mobility. It's all marketing targeted at gulible kids.



Fuck outta here man. Super Soakers were and are the GOAT of strategic water warfare.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2016)

Been re-reading parts of the Greed Island arc and Chimera Ants arc of HxH. Getting more and more impressed by Togashi's ability to create sophisticated yet relatable stories and characters. This man is a genius.

Meruem x Komugi


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm thinking Phoenix or San Diego for my next home.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Been re-reading parts of the Greed Island arc and Chimera Ants arc of HxH. Getting more and more impressed by Togashi's ability to create sophisticated yet relatable stories and characters. This man is a genius.
> 
> Meruem x Komugi



yeah the Chimera ant arc is pretty great.


----------



## Ae (Oct 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm thinking Phoenix or San Diego for my next home.


R.I.P

@Detective
I'm planning to renovate the bathroom (namely the shower). What do you think about something like this?


----------



## Mercy (Oct 7, 2016)

The Visit 0/10

Krampus 6/10


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> R.I.P
> 
> @Detective
> I'm planning to renovate the bathroom (namely the shower). What do you think about something like this?



The walk-in shower is a popular option, but ensure that there is a slight border along the bottom(see first and second image below), to avoid splashback. Also, that tile choice and main center piece clash. Try for a cleaner, minimalistic look.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 8, 2016)

Parallax said:


> yeah the Chimera ant arc is pretty great.


I think Togashi's storytelling surpasses even the likes of Naoki Urasawa and Takehiko Inoue. His villains (not just the King & Royal Guards, but even down to the level of division commanders) have so many layers psychologically it's scary.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

Yeah, didn't like the clash either, just grabbed a random image from google. Anyways, I like the stones, but they require higher maintenance  and more expensive, so I'm probably not going to do that. I actually like the ceramic base you posted. Most of the walk-in showers I've seen are tiles and all of them require sealing annually I believe. My bathroom is small so I'm worried if it's even possible to get it in.


Edit: So apparently "most shower pans will not work well for a walk-in shower without a door." Your first picture doesn't look like it have a door... I guess I'll have to see later.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

@Detective @~Gesy~ WHAT IS THIS!?
@Stunna your people did this.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm going to Portland today.  That city is scary asf.  The homeless population is out of control.  @Yasha Makes LA seem like such a safe city!


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

Portland homeless aren't the same as LA homeless


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

Masterpiece.  No Mercy tomorrow night.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

Are you headed to No Mercy?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

No.  I'm saving all of my vacation days for a cruise that I'm going on in November.  So I can't do it.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm started Scream Queens and it's suprisingly funny. I thought it was just for basic white girls. I went straight to season 2 though, will watch 1 later.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

Emma Robert reminds me of my friend so much


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> Emma Robert reminds me of my friend so much



She plays bitch-type characters so well.

   



Ae said:


> Yeah, didn't like the clash either, just grabbed a random image from google. Anyways, I like the stones, but they require higher maintenance  and more expensive, so I'm probably not going to do that. I actually like the ceramic base you posted. Most of the walk-in showers I've seen are tiles and all of them require sealing annually I believe. My bathroom is small so I'm worried if it's even possible to get it in.
> 
> 
> Edit: So apparently "most shower pans will not work well for a walk-in shower without a door." Your first picture doesn't look like it have a door... I guess I'll have to see later.



It's kind of hard to see due to the transparency of the glass, but there is actually a door panel that slides over.





Ae said:


> @Detective @~Gesy~ WHAT IS THIS!?
> @Stunna your people did this.







Rukia said:


> I'm going to Portland today.  That city is scary asf.  The homeless population is out of control.  @Yasha Makes LA seem like such a safe city!



I dunno man, Skid Row is the epitome of Homeless Population Central for a reason.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2016)

Money Monster: B

Solid hostage thriller starring George Clooney and Sandra Bullock. Oddly, it's directed by Jodie Foster. Kept me engaged, even though the ending was a bit too predictable. 



Rukia said:


> I'm thinking Phoenix or San Diego for my next home.



You should totally go to Phoenix. Or better yet, Chandler. 



Ae said:


> @MartialHorror Have you ever tried to write reviews for a local publication?



Once. It was through some website that actually was a legit media website, although I don't think it ever took off and they were more interested in new releases. I think my Aunt was working for the publisher and even though he was nice, I felt uncomfortable doing it at the time.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> It's kind of hard to see due to the transparency of the glass, but there is actually a door panel that slides over.



Shit you're right... The alternative are these, but the borders take up too much room. It may not look much, but a few inches for a small bathroom is actually a lot. Hopefully there are thinner ones.


Another alternative is something like this. No border, it's basically a wet room, but with a glass to cover the rest of the bathroom.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> Shit you're right... The alternative are these, but the borders take up too much room. It may not look much, but a few inches for a small bathroom is actually a lot. Hopefully there are thinner ones.
> 
> 
> Another alternative is something like this. No border, it's basically a wet room, but with a glass to cover the rest of the bathroom.



The ideal bathroom/washroom is one that is minimalistic in terms of construction. You have your sink/mirror, toilet, and then the shower/tub or shower & seperate tub setup. The extra space that you can create between these items gives off a better look than a cluttered space with little room to maneuver.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

Yeah? T-that's what I'm trying to do... I'm not making more room to add in more.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

As terrible as this year was, @Detective got spared by the fire earlier this year. And they're saying @Stunna and I will be spared by the hurricane.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm thinking that John Wick might be back.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> As terrible as this year was, @Detective got spared by the fire earlier this year. And they're saying @Stunna and I will be spared by the hurricane.



That's great to hear man, I was worried, as although I was able to successfully escape from Florida, turns out they didn't get the main portion of the storm itself, which is actually going to see more action in the Carolinas and Georgia area.

Also, the great fire of Fort McMurray was nowhere near Toronto. It was literally 2 timezones away, out west, north of the Rocky Mountain portion of Canada. But I appreciate your comments in either case.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm thinking that John Wick might be back.



If they fuck with his new dog.... 




Ae said:


> Yeah? T-that's what I'm trying to do... I'm not making more room to add in more.



Good stuff, old chum.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> That's great to hear man, I was worried, as although I was able to successfully escape from Florida, turns out they didn't get the main portion of the storm itself, which is actually going to see more action in the Carolinas and Georgia area.
> 
> Also, the great fire of Fort McMurray was nowhere near Toronto. It was literally 2 timezones away, out west, north of the Rocky Mountain portion of Canada. But I appreciate your comments in either case.


We'll just get some rain and a chance of light flooding.

Oh for some reason I thought Alberta was next to Ontario 
Well I'm glad you escape Florida too!


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

lol, if that were the case, you would have seen a post from me with pictures from London, China or somewhere really far away, as I would have gotten the hell out of dodge, and taken a month long vacation while the fire sorted itself out. 

It's good that the Carolinas may not take max damage, then. I feared Charleston and the other Coastal Carolina towns would have been curbstomped.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

What???  You thought Calgary was near Toronto?


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What???  You thought Calgary was near Toronto?



This was the post my inner soul wanted to make, but witheld itself from doing so, in the hopes of continued diplomatic international relations.

Once again, I feel Rukia is the inner-Canadian, or at least Torontonian, amongst us. A shrewd, sarcastic, and calculated friend with an open mind for new concepts and ideals.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm going to Vancouver in 2 weeks.  Excited about visiting a Tim Hortons.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to Vancouver in 2 weeks.  Excited about visiting a Tim Hortons.



  

Also:



> Donald Trump engaged in crude and demeaning conversations about women over a 17-year-period with radio shock-jock Howard Stern, according to a review by CNN's KFile of hours of newly uncovered audio.
> Among the topics Trump discussed: his daughter Ivanka's physique, having sex with women on their menstrual cycles, threesomes, and checking out of a relationship with women after they turn 35.
> Trump's long track record of making misogynistic comments and engaging in lewd conversations about sex took on a new and much darker tone on Friday night, when the "Washington Post" published audio of Trump, caught on a hot mic in 2005, bragging about how women let him do whatever he wants to them because he's a celebrity.
> While Trump's comments — in which he describes forcing himself upon women — stand apart from anything he has said in the past, Trump has long engaged in sexually explicit banter over the years, particularly on Stern. Trump appeared on Stern's radio program for decades, and while many of his appearances have been reported on, KFile's review has turned up previously unreported examples of Trump engaging in crude conversations.
> ...





YOU CAN'T SCRIPT THIS LEVEL OF COMEDY, HOLY SHIT


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What???  You thought Calgary was near Toronto?


I know... As a geography buff, I'm ashamed.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

Trump was a double agent.  He made so many mistakes.  And I think most of them were deliberate.  He never wanted to be president.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

tbf no one cares about Sacagawea and Manitoba.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> tbf no one cares about Sacagawea and Manitoba.



It's funny because it's true. And funnier because you don't even care to spell Saskatchewan properly.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

I fucking love bitchy Emma Roberts, her mid-2000 emo era was terrible.


----------



## Ae (Oct 8, 2016)

This show is so goood! Rukia didn't even pimp it out


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

Girl on the Train:  B+


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2016)

The Birth of a Nation (2016) - 5/10


----------



## Mercy (Oct 8, 2016)

Alvin and the Chipmunks: The Road Chip 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Ae said:


> This show is so goood! Rukia didn't even pimp it out


The show is okay.  I was active in the thread.  What more can I do?

Chanel #3 for best character.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The show is okay.  I was active in the thread.  What more can I do?
> 
> Chanel #3 for best character.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2016)

Sniper: Special Ops- D

A Steven Seagal movie that I swear began as a Seagal-less movie, but the belly of the beast was inserted in post production, as he seemingly interacts with no one. He just sits around and obvious doubles are used whenever he does 'share the screen' with a co-star. Rob Van Dam is also in it, but he doesn't display his acrobatics.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Haley Bennett looked gorgeous in that Girl on the Train movie.  Damn guys.


----------



## Ae (Oct 9, 2016)

Favorite scene so far 



Chad's the best


----------



## Jena (Oct 9, 2016)

*Krull* - 5/10

I'm torn between putting this in the "so bad it's good" category and the "so bad it's boring" category. It has a lot of cheese and handful of genuinely good special effects mixed with a whole lot of filler nothing. Oh, also Liam Neeson is in this.


----------



## Ae (Oct 9, 2016)

There's this cat that stay around me and neighbors' house, I don't know if it's his cat, but little dude meows a lot at night especially whenever I turn the kitchen light on. I think he's hunry, I'll ask my neighbor next time I see him though if it's his. I'm not going to go over and knock on his door though. He's Russian, and I'm a little scared of him. Hopefully, I see him soon because it's getting chilly and the poor thing won't make it through the winter.


----------



## Ae (Oct 9, 2016)

On the side note, if you have a room that haven't been rearranged in over a year, try switching it up.  I like to change mine from time to time and it's extremely refreshing. I noticed this awhile ago and I looked it up. Sure enough, there have been studies suggesting that it's physiologically good for you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2016)

Went to the Aldo store recently, and bought these on a whim, to add to my shoe arsenal.Word of personal advice, Chelsea dress boots are fucking smooth criminal-esque in terms of swag. I am planning to get a set in black leather, red burgundy, and navy, to go along with the tan one I purchased.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 9, 2016)

I've been wearing Chelsea boot for years. Stop wearing what I wear!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ae (Oct 9, 2016)

Detective said:


> Also, tfw you go to shop for fashionable mens footwear, and there is a female attendant coming over to help you, and she thinks you may be like 99.9% of other dudes who don't know their proper shoe size, or the various different styles of dress footwear, but then you tell her exactly what you want, with the exact technical name for it, and she pauses in shock before smiling at you, now knowing YOU get it. You really do.


Whenever I do that they just think I'm gay.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2016)

Also, I was finally able to successfully track down the exact brown leather jacket Chris Evans wore in Civil War



But fuck that price tag. I could buy myself an entire new wardrobe for that cost. Or at least a proper besoke suit.

Anyone know of a similar style jacket?


----------



## Ae (Oct 9, 2016)

How pricey are you willing to go?


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2016)

Ae said:


> Whenever I do that they just think I'm gay.



Yeah, but, this is the one time where it's totally okay to showcase that you are casually checking them out simultaneously while checking out some custom merchandise, and they are cool with it.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2016)

Ae said:


> How pricey are you willing to go?



$500-650 tops. Ain't no fucking way I am paying more than that for an authentic leather jacket, considering you can get any other authentic hand stitched leather jackets for the same range. The only reason the one above is so expensive, is because it was the one worn in the movie. If it wasn't, it would be in the same $ 500-650 range.


----------



## Ae (Oct 9, 2016)

You want it to look worn and brown too?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2016)

the debate has been lit


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2016)

Ae said:


> You want it to look worn and brown too?



Yes, the weathered look is nice. It actually takes a long ass while to get a new leather garment to have that specific natural grain to it.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2016)

Parallax said:


> the debate has been lit



I'm watching the MLB game, but has it actually been anything other than an outright farce, though?


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> Also, I was finally able to successfully track down the exact brown leather jacket Chris Evans wore in Civil War
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lighting in the picture made it unrealistic. So I looked up Chris Evans actually wearing it and they're much easier to find.

How's this?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Happy Columbus Day guys.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2016)

Tremors 3: D

Pretty big step down from its predecessors.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Shameless on Showtime.  What is it about?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> I'm watching the MLB game, but has it actually been anything other than an outright farce, though?



Hell no lmao


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Hell no lmao



I didn't see it, because it's hard for someone of a properly run country witness such madness, but I keep imagining Hilary with a chair shot tactic, while Trump uses low blows, in a WWF-esque fashion.


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Happy Columbus Day guys.



Happy Thanksgiving, Bro


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

@Parallax @Rukia @Vault @Stunna @RAGING BONER @~Gesy~


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

@Parallax @Rukia @Stunna @Vault @~Gesy~



What a surprising song choice


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

I was audited one year and the IRS sent me a letter informing me that I owed them an additional $12,000.  I resubmitted my taxes with a nasty letter informing them that they actually owed me $40.  A couple of months later I received my check.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I was audited one year and the IRS sent me a letter informing me that I owed them an additional $12,000.  I resubmitted my taxes with a nasty letter informing them that they actually owed me $40.  A couple of months later I received my check.


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

@Rukia 

Not gonna lie dude, I was emotional as fuck while witnessing this


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm hoping for Jays/Indians.


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm hoping for Jays/Indians.



Fuck Boston

Also,

Dear ALCS:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> @Parallax @Rukia @Stunna @Vault @~Gesy~
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprising song choice


Good to see McConaughey in something that isn't Oscarbait. I mean jeez -- I know his career didn't get off to the best of starts so he needed to prove his worth , but it's _okay_ to do a fun film here and there.

With that said --this looks terrible


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

@Vault


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Vault



Video not available for acess


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Is it because you are in Canada?


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is it because you are in Canada?



Quite possibly. Which doesn't make sense, considering we have basically the same channels.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> we have basically the same channels.


Tell that to border patrol


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> Quite possibly. Which doesn't make sense, considering we have basically the same channels.


It was the trailer for season 2 of the Man in the High Castle.  A criminally underrated show.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm hoping for Jays/Indians.


If Cubs win, I'm moving to Chicago.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2016)

Mothra Vs Godzilla: B


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2016)

Speaking of, I really hope I get a chance to see _Shin Godzilla _in theaters this week.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Ae said:


> If Cubs win, I'm moving to Chicago.


Even if Cleveland wins, I'm not moving to Cleveland.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Speaking of, I really hope I get a chance to see _Shin Godzilla _in theaters this week.



Im seeing it tomorrow! In shit seats, but I'm still seeing it.


----------



## Ae (Oct 11, 2016)

@Rukia
This trailer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm looking forward to playing as the boss.


----------



## Jena (Oct 11, 2016)

*Belladonna of Sadness* - 9/10

Did you know this is on Amazon Prime now?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mercy (Oct 11, 2016)

Ghostbusters (new one) 7/10
The Legend of Tarzan (new one) 10/10


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2016)

Watched a trailer from 1973 and saw Christian Bale, and I was like wut

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2016)

christian bale is a time traveler


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2016)

rukia master scout

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2016)

Shin Godzilla: A- 

I loved it! It has a few flaws, but I still loved it...sexually...


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2016)

Coraline - 7.5/10



The World said:


> rukia master scout



Not sure if anyone is with me, but I have been scouting Joey King since she was 3.Glad to know she is finally ripe enough to pick.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2016)

That's...horrifying...I expect this shit from me, not you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2016)

yasha pedo confirmed


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2016)

Yasha OP


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2016)

Er....If I were a p*d*p****, I wouldn't have to wait that long.....

@MartialHorror I was known for being creepy way before you, son.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Yasha OP

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2016)

The World said:


> rukia master scout


Her name is pronounced as "El" and not "Elly", huh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Not sure if anyone is with me, but I have been scouting Joey King since she was 3.Glad to know she is finally ripe enough to pick.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This Jared Fogle friend!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ae (Oct 14, 2016)

Stop liking what I like!


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It was the trailer for season 2 of the Man in the High Castle.  A criminally underrated show.


I remember when I first brought that show up here, and no one listened /smh


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2016)

My written review of Shin Godzilla is up and in my sig.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I remember when I first brought that show up here, and no one listened /smh


Great call dude.  I expected it to be good.  Been wanting to read the book forever.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 14, 2016)

Me too! It's just that I have to read a couple of other books first, and I might read it after. 

And Alexa Davalos is hot asf


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I remember when I first brought that show up here, and no one listened /smh



I wonder why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2016)

Kill Zone 2: B

Best I've seen of Tony Jaa for awhile, even if the movie has problems.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 15, 2016)

Parallax said:


> I wonder why


I don't. It's widely known you've got shit taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

@Liverbird thank god the international break is over.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 15, 2016)

@Rukia yeah. I die a little inside everytime there are these kind of rubbish breaks mid league /smh

The derby should have been before the break tbh. Now we got injured and fatigued players just arrive in England and not a lot of time on their hands to bounce back to fitness for a massive and crucial game like this one.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't know what the answer is.  But I do know that if a club pays a players salary; that club should have the right to say that the player isn't healthy enough to play for his country when international duty calls.

I'm tired of all of these clubs being too scared to lay down the law.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 15, 2016)

I wish it were that simple though. Playing on international level is widely regarderded as the pinnacle of a professional football career(this may have changed through the years). Turning down the "duty" to play for your country, whether it is the player's or the club's decision, would be a bad decision tbh(unless there's a strong reason). It's obvious that managers will abuse the "injured player" card whenever they can, regardless of how minor the injury might be. They can't however lie so easily if the player(s) is/are completely fit. IIRC Bale claimed to be injured a few times, a while ago, to avoid playing for Wales. He got called out and it turned a little dirty. 

I just want for a more appropriate and fitting time window of international breaks.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2016)

_Shin Godzilla_

The bureaucratic mumbo-jumbo between stock politicians was entertaining, if a bit long-winded at times. But Godzilla's carnage was awesome, and Shiro Sagisu's score perfectly complemented it. I also really liked the movie's themes, and how the conflict was ultimately resolved. [7/10]


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2016)

I was surprised how little "Who will know tragedy?" was used, as I can only remember it during the Atomic Breath sequence. 

I just wish they didn't re-use some tracks from the original Godzilla, as the sound quality felt so old. I guess it worked when they play the upbeat theme the Government mounts their counter attack during the finale (it's the same tune they play when they're searching for Godzilla near the end of the original), but the music they use when Godzilla is evolving felt really out of place. They should've just done a new composition of it. 

But lol, the "Neon Genesis Evangelion" music fit so perfectly when they used that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 17, 2016)

@~Gesy~ Do you like my new avatar?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

I bet @~Gesy~ does like it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2016)

It looks nice


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2016)

Gridlocked (2016): C+

Dominic Purcell is a bad-ass SWAT member being temporarily forced to work as a normal cop being forced to do a ridealong with a troubled actor, but the Police training facility is suddenly attacked my mercenaries- lead by the great Stephen Lang and Vinnie Jones. It's OK, but in a hit-or-miss kind of way. Sometimes the action is exciting and the humor is funny, with some performances standing out as being really good. Other times the action kind of sucks and the humor is annoying, with some performances standing out as being really bad. Not a bad time killer for netflix, but not really worth pursuing either.


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2016)

@The World @Yasha I saw this and I thought of you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2016)

Ae said:


> @The World @Yasha I saw this and I thought of you guys


Wtf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Oct 18, 2016)

Rob the Mob on Netflix.  6/10 I'd say.


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Not sure if anyone is with me, but I have been scouting Joey King since she was 3.Glad to know she is finally ripe enough to pick.



I actually looked her up a few months ago, but she looks like Kylie Jenner now.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2016)

Crash (2004)

Most cartoonish movie about race I've seen in a good minute. [3/10]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 18, 2016)

*99 Homes*- This movie was hard to watch at some parts. Not because it was violent or anything, but because the evictions were brutal. And I have some serious respect for Andrew after this too.

*my rating: 8.8/10*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2016)

Yasha is beginning to make me feel uncomfortable ...


Ae said:


> I actually looked her up a few months ago, but she looks like Kylie Jenner now.


Her features are natural tho


----------



## Yasha (Oct 18, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yasha is beginning to make me feel uncomfortable ...



You don't have to worry about me. I'm just messing around.  You people should already know that I'm only interested in girls between 25-30, barring Leon's Natalie Portman.


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2016)

Yasha said:


> You don't have to worry about me. I'm just messing around.  You people should already know that I'm only interested in girls between 25-30, barring Leon's Natalie Portman.


They actually had to tone her down. I mean did you see her audition!?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2016)

Yasha said:


> barring Leon's Natalie Portman.


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2016)

Also Yasha better back off. Natalie is my fucking woman.


----------



## Mercy (Oct 19, 2016)

Alice Through the Looking Glass 10/10
Independence Day: Resurgence 7/10


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2016)

Yasha said:


> You don't have to worry about me. I'm just messing around.  You people should already know that I'm only interested in girls between 25-30, barring Leon's Natalie Portman.




Currently dating a 41 year old


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2016)

@Rukia Do you think the Feds will raise rates by the end of the year?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

No.  I think they will in 2017 though.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2016)

This thread smh


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

I think Doctor Strange looks terrible.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2016)

Grape said:


> Currently dating a 41 year old


41? Is she of  money or something ?


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2016)

> Finally a realistic portrayal of modern American relationships


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2016)

I love the visual used at the end of the trailer. If I get it around here, I'll probably see it. Or just get it online somewhere.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2016)

Lmao Holly is a cool chick. I like how despite her predicament she's like "I'm gonna fuck with this guy" .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2016)

@ this thread


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2016)

Sorry Stunna. Black people churches freak me out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2016)

Black churches are too fucking long..singing a whole album worth of spirituals and shit

White churches simply read a couple passages  and then send you back home in time for Football . So the winner is obvious .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Black churches are too fucking long..singing a whole album worth of spirituals and shit
> 
> White churches simply read a couple passages  and then send you back home in time for Football . So the winner is obvious .


Gesy confirmed for preferring brevity over enrichment and community smh

I'm not hating on white churches, but megachuches feel more like businesses than families imo


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Gesy confirmed for preferring brevity over enrichment and community smh
> 
> I'm not hating on white churches, but megachuches feel more like businesses than families imo



Enrichment of what exactly? Bullshit? And you know what else is a community? The KKK.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2016)

the bait looks tempting, but I'll pass, thanks


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2016)

fork you stunna

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2016)

Stunna said:


> the bait looks tempting, but I'll pass, thanks


Because you can't defending following a sexist and homophobic religion. And if you only follow the good stuff then what's the point of being a devout supporter!? If you're only in it for the moral values then Buddhism does a much better job. Or probably Mormonism, they're all lovely people. It's too bad your parents brainwashed you and now you aren't able to think for yourself.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2016)

Ae said:


> Because you can't defending following a sexist and homophobic religion. And if you only follow the good stuff then what's the point of being a devout supporter!? If you're only in it for the moral values then Buddhism does a much better job. Or probably Mormonism, they're all lovely people. It's too bad your parents brainwashed you and now you aren't able to think for yourself.


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2016)

Stunna:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Gesy confirmed for preferring brevity over enrichment and community smh
> 
> I'm not hating on white churches, but megachuches feel more like businesses than families imo


As someone who has experiences in both types , I agree that Black churches tend to be more lively and tighter nit. But damn, can they ease up a bit during times of summer heat ?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2016)

Ae said:


> Stunna:


Massacoon is really trying to go in


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Massacoon is really *trying* to go in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2016)

@Rukia New York have now joined my top choices despite it being a terrible choice financially


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm hoping to be in Phoenix by early 2017.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2016)

Grape said:


> Currently dating a 41 year old


I like younger than me.  But not too young.  25-30 is perfect.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

Finally watched Straight Outta Compton. Solid 4/5. Loved the casting and acting. All the three main cast were perfect. They looked the part and they acted it out of the fucking park. Loved Keith Stanfield as Snoop, too, and that came out of nowhere. Did not expect that. No real complaints from the movie except they white-washed the characters a bit, especially Dre, but that's understandable. It's a movie covering over a decade of events and produced by the actual guy. You can't put in everything. Though the movie was sorta like a Dre Empire advertisement at times, I really didn't mind it.

I'm stoked for the Tupac biopic now.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2016)

Grape said:


> Currently dating a 41 year old



Out of love or...?



Rukia said:


> I'm hoping to be in Phoenix by early 2017.



I love Arizona. Martial lives in Chandler, you two can probably meet up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Out of love or...?
> 
> 
> 
> I love Arizona. Martial lives in Chandler, you two can probably meet up.



*Slurps*

Sherlock Holmes: The Abominable Bride- B+

I really liked it, but it kinda fell apart with the ending, which was just...over-written. Ambitious for sure, but it got so indulgently cerebral that it almost goes full circle and becomes a little dumb. But otherwise, the direction, cinematography, acting, pacing, dialogue and writing were really good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2016)

I hear Chandler is one of the safest cities in America. No wonder MH didn't even have a second thought before jogging a mile to the convenient store during midnight. I went to Arizona once as a child. All I remember was driving by some cactus and it was hot af.

Stunna and I should meet up. We'd get along really well! But does that guy even have his license yet?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2016)

I have been to Chandler for a week. It had no homeless people. You can imagine the shock I got when I landed in LA after that.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> Stunna and I should meet up.


No. 



> But does that guy even have his license yet?


Yes.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2016)

Would you meet up with me, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2016)

ofc homie


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2016)

Stunna said:


> No.



Fook you too. I hope you get Ferguson"d!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 20, 2016)

May have to give the new Ouija movie a shot.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2016)

Stunna said:


> ofc homie



Bro4life 

Parallax has a lot to learn from Stunna on social interaction. I can't believe that dude turned down my offer to buy him a proper Mexican dinner.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2016)

Stunna would definitely meet up with me.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2016)

Which theatre do you usually visit, Martial? Harkins at Fashion Center?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Which theatre do you usually visit, Martial? Harkins at Fashion Center?



Yup, as long as the movie I want to see is playing there.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2016)

Been there twice, watching Birdman and The Judge. Pretty dirty place and very few viewers during midnight showings. I might have stepped on your leftover tissue paper or something.


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2016)

@Detective

THE POINT AT THE END!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Been there twice, watching Birdman and The Judge. Pretty dirty place and very few viewers during midnight showings. I might have stepped on your leftover tissue paper or something.



And to think, our bottoms may have indirectly touched.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2016)

You're so romantic.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> May have to give the new Ouija movie a shot.


Surprisingly.. I heard that it is good.


----------



## Marco (Oct 21, 2016)

Watch Hunt for the Wilderpeople ASAP. Best movie of 2016. Hilarious. Taika Waititi's the director. One of the best director/writers right now.


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2016)

But this one doesn't have Olivia Cooke!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm hoping that Logan will be the new Terminator 2.


----------



## Marco (Oct 21, 2016)

I want more bromance between Charles and Logan. And Laura Kinney + Logan in _The Last of Us_ looks good, too.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 21, 2016)

Hunt for the Wilderpeople was majestical.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Bro4life
> 
> Parallax has a lot to learn from Stunna on social interaction. I can't believe that dude turned down my offer to buy him a proper Mexican dinner.



This isn't what happened smh


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2016)

Ae said:


> But this one doesn't have Olivia Cooke!


Looking forward to seeing her in the next Spielberg movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a lot of stock in Olivia, she's going to be a big star.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2016)

Parallax said:


> This isn't what happened smh



Vault-level betrayal


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2016)

I can already tell that "San Junipero" is about to be the highlight of _Black Mirror's _third series.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank god Logan is coming to save the super hero genre.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2016)

What do you guys think about Westworld? I think it's underwhelming so far.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2016)

Yasha said:


> What do you guys think about Westworld? I think it's underwhelming so far.


Couldn't disagree more, b. I think it's been dope.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2016)

I agree with @Stunna on westworld.  I really consider this to be a game changing television series.


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2016)

Yasha confirmed basic af


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2016)

Ae said:


> I hear Chandler is one of the safest cities in America. No wonder MH didn't even have a second thought before jogging a mile to the convenient store during midnight. I went to Arizona once as a child. All I remember was driving by some cactus and it was hot af.
> 
> Stunna and I should meet up. We'd get along really well! But does that guy even have his license yet?


Chandler, AZ is safe?  In Sicario, Emily Blunt and the FBI took down a house full of Mexican gangsters.  I'm pretty sure that took place in Chandler.  The city didn't look safe.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2016)

I guess my expectation is set too high then.



Rukia said:


> Chandler, AZ is safe?  In Sicario, Emily Blunt and the FBI took down a house full of Mexican gangsters.  I'm pretty sure that took place in Chandler.  The city didn't look safe.





Yeah, that's set in Chandler. Them Mexican cartels robbing America of its last safe heaven smh. But worry not, Donald Trump will make America great again.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2016)

I mean, what do you dislike about it?


----------



## Ae (Oct 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Chandler, AZ is safe?  In Sicario, Emily Blunt and the FBI took down a house full of Mexican gangsters.  I'm pretty sure that took place in Chandler.  The city didn't look safe.


I meant to add relative to it's population, but if you're looking at Arizona. Look into Scottsdale instead. @MartialHorror would agree.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 21, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I can already tell that "San Junipero" is about to be the highlight of _Black Mirror's _third series.


I've only finished the first episode of the new season, and it was great. I'm eager to see if any of the new episodes will surpass White Christmas(my personal favorite episode), as Brooker has spent three freaking years writing this new season.



Yasha said:


> What do you guys think about Westworld? I think it's underwhelming so far.


It's pretty good. It has some great moments, but I'm waiting for that little push that will put it into greatness.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I've only finished the first episode of the new season, and it was great.


I just binged the first five episodes; all varying degrees of good imo. Saving the last one for tomorrow since it's the longest episode in the series so far.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 21, 2016)

Would you say they are better than "Be Right Back"?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2016)

I'd have to rewatch "Be Right Back" to be certain, but I think "San Junipero" is the only one I'd _confidently _say is superior.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 21, 2016)

For me, "Be Right Back" was the only dud of the series. Every other episode I've loved.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2016)

Disregard that post then; I think highly of that episode.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I mean, what do you dislike about it?



I based my expectation on GoT, which is on an entirely different level in terms of scale and budget, which is probably why I felt underwhelmed.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2016)

I need to get on Black Mirror.  Even the 'rents mentioned it to me earlier in the week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I need to get on Black Mirror.  Even the 'rents mentioned it to me earlier in the week.


You should. It's great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2016)

Jack Reacher: Never Go Back- C

Competent, but phoned in. The only thing I thought was 'bad' is that a girl who might be Jack Reachers' daughter is tagging along because she's a potential target. The dynamic is he's gruff and exasperated, she's whiny and is constantly doing stupid things to accidentally lead the villains. It's such an annoying cliche. 

But otherwise, the action and acting is fine. I'd say it's worth a netflix, if you liked the first one.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I can already tell that "San Junipero" is about to be the highlight of _Black Mirror's _third series.


Leah and I have been talking about seeing this, is it good


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 22, 2016)

Swiss Army Man seems to be getting quite some praise. Anyone here seent it?


----------



## Didi (Oct 22, 2016)

The Entire History of You
Fifteen Million Merits
White Christmas
White Bear
Be Right Back
The National Anthem
The Waldo Moment


imo
but the only I didn't really like was Waldo, and first ep is kinda mediocre compared to the rest, rest is all great


Didn't know the new season was out so thx


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Leah and I have been talking about seeing this, is it good


ofc


----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Detective (Oct 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> ofc



Maybe because I have been traveling a lot recently, but since when did Para de-mod himself back to an Advisor role? And who the fuck is Leah? I am assuming his roommate based on logical reasoning, but I don't have enough data collected to properly assess.

Assist me here, Tyler.


----------



## Detective (Oct 22, 2016)

Ae said:


>



tfw I initially confused this for a horrible example of modern Stunna generation music.... then realized it was a fucking awkward Pro-Hilary video once they referenced that dumbass Trump.

ngl, a lot of people would be forced to vote Trump based on common principle for how horrible this video is

Bad PR move Team "I'm With Her"


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm in Canada again.  They sort of hassled me at the border, but I made it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2016)

I received my mail-in ballot the other day.  My vote doesn't really count since I am in liberal Washington state.  But I plan on voting Republican and Libertarian down the ballot.  And I will also vote no on any initiatives.


----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2016)

I can't say it's for because I'm sworn to secrecy, but I'm disappointed I didn't get the gift basket of coffee I was promised


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2016)

@Detective 

Finally bought a coat from Hudson's Bay.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I received my mail-in ballot the other day.  My vote doesn't really count since I am in liberal Washington state.  But I plan on voting Republican and Libertarian down the ballot.  And I will also vote no on any initiatives.



Same, except that all the mayor running are independent. Not sure if that's common. 
Also, I know it's a long shot, but if the stars line up and the senate want to commit some fuckery, I wouldn't mind Paul Ryan either.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2016)

Jack Reacher is the best!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2016)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows- C+

I thought it was better than the first one and it captured the tone of the show a lot more. It embraced the absurdity of the concept, which lead to a lot of strange and memorable moments. But it's still kinda bad, with some terrible exposition, questionable acting (I thought Amell sucked as Casey Jones, Megan Fox was phoning it in and whoever played Shredder could not emote anger at all) and an overcrowded storyline. Maybe they shouldn't have had Shredders escape, the inclusion of Baxter, Rocksteady, Bebop, Krang and Casey Jones in one single movie?

I liked the colorful effects and the more martial arts centric action scenes though. TMNT 2 also stimulated my nostalgia boner, so there's that. Not a good movie at all, but much more fun than the 2014 flick.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective
> 
> Finally bought a coat from Hudson's Bay.



What kind?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2016)

A Bride for Rip Van Winkle - 6.5/10

Like Shion Sono and Kim Ki Duk, Shunji Iwai seems to have lost his touch too. The film feels dragged and the characters bland. The only Asian director I can still rely on for quality outputs is Hirokazu Koreeda whose recent works _Like Father, Like Son _and_ Our Little Sisters_ are outstanding, and I am looking forward to seeing his latest film, _After the Storm.
_


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2016)

I have a brilliant idea for an app called Voice Sexometer. On a scale of 0 to 100, with 100 being Morgan Freeman's voice and 0 being Stephen Hawking's, it will tell you how sexy is your voice.

Now I have to figure out the technical details of how to quantify sexiness of a voice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 23, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows- C+
> 
> I thought it was better than the first one and it captured the tone of the show a lot more. It embraced the absurdity of the concept, which lead to a lot of strange and memorable moments. But it's still kinda bad, with some terrible exposition, questionable acting (I thought Amell sucked as Casey Jones, Megan Fox was phoning it in and whoever played Shredder could not emote anger at all) and an overcrowded storyline. Maybe they shouldn't have had Shredders escape, the inclusion of Baxter, Rocksteady, Bebop, Krang and Casey Jones in one single movie?
> 
> I liked the colorful effects and the more martial arts centric action scenes though. TMNT 2 also stimulated my nostalgia boner, so there's that. Not a good movie at all, but much more fun than the 2014 flick.


>Not a good movie at all 
>almost gets a B


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Not a good movie at all
> >almost gets a B


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2016)

*The Big Blue - 7.5/10
*
Luc Besson/Jean Reno is my favourite director/actor combo.


----------



## Marco (Oct 23, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Jack Reacher: Never Go Back- C
> 
> Competent, but phoned in. The only thing I thought was 'bad' is that a girl who might be Jack Reachers' daughter is tagging along because she's a potential target. The dynamic is he's gruff and exasperated, she's whiny and is constantly doing stupid things to accidentally lead the villains. It's such an annoying cliche.
> 
> But otherwise, the action and acting is fine. I'd say it's worth a netflix, if you liked the first one.


I loved the first Jack Reacher movie. But I generally have a lower threshold of enjoyment than most. The C disappoints me, so I just want to know how you'd rate the first one.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2016)

Speaking of quantifying sexiness, I need a new haircut. I haven't been on my A level.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2016)

Ae said:


> Speaking of quantifying sexiness, I need a new haircut. I haven't been on my A level.



Traditional deep parted faux hawk, or a layered faux hawk.

The wild style goes fucking amazing with a business-esque look of wardrobe.

Also thank you, this reminded me that I need a haircut as well. I only cut mine like 3.5 weeks ago, but my fucking hair grows so fast.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2016)

Detective said:


> Traditional deep parted faux hawk, or a layered faux hawk.
> 
> The wild style goes fucking amazing with a business-esque look of wardrobe.
> 
> Also thank you, this reminded me that I need a haircut as well. I only cut mine like 3.5 weeks ago, but my fucking hair grows so fast.


A  faux hawk? What is this 2007?
It's suggested that you get your hair cut every 2-3 weeks if you want to maintain the look.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2016)

Detective said:


> What kind?


Strellson.


----------



## Jena (Oct 23, 2016)

*Kubo and the Two Strings* - 9/10
I know this had plot issues, but the visuals were so amazing that I loved it anyway.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2016)

Marco said:


> I loved the first Jack Reacher movie. But I generally have a lower threshold of enjoyment than most. The C disappoints me, so I just want to know how you'd rate the first one.



I don't want to insult you or anything bro, but I can't tell the difference between your posts and Stunna's anymore, unless I take the time to look at the username specifically.

I am not sure why this sudden confusion has occured.But it has something to do with the choice of Avy(not the content, but more the style/size) and set.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2016)

Ae said:


> A  faux hawk? What is this 2007?
> It's suggested that you get your hair cut every 2-3 weeks if you want to maintain the look.



Then you have not gotten a proper faux hawk then.

Also, my hair's style is easy to maintain, it's the speed of the growth that is ridiculous.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2016)

Detective said:


> Then you have not gotten a proper faux hawk then.
> 
> Also, my hair's style is easy to maintain, it's the speed of the growth that is ridiculous.


I don't think you know what a faux hawk is...


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2016)

Ae said:


> I don't think you know what a faux hawk is...



No, actually I don't think you do. It was only called the faux hawk recently. It was originally a Hoxton fin, for the district of London it originated from in terms of popularity in the mid to late 90's. There are many proper variants of it.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2016)

Also, @Rukia , @Stunna @~Gesy~ @Vault 


That LSD trip action theme from 3: 36 onwards


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2016)

Detective said:


> No, actually I don't think you do. It was only called the faux hawk recently. It was originally a Hoxton fin, for the district of London it originated from in terms of popularity in the mid to late 90's. There are many proper variants of it.



fuck outta here dude


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2016)

Ae said:


> fuck outta here dude



Were you born in the last 7 years or something? It wasn't called a faux hawk originally.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2016)

You wikipedia that shit stfu


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2016)

Ae said:


> You wikipedia that shit stfu



Kiss my ass, anyone who watches European football knows about it, because Beckham in his prime rocked multiple variations of it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Not a good movie at all
> >almost gets a B



The rating is based on the overall experience and TMNT 2 was nostalgic. Although there are other movies that are objectively bad, but are so entertaining that I'd give them similar ratings. 



Marco said:


> I loved the first Jack Reacher movie. But I generally have a lower threshold of enjoyment than most. The C disappoints me, so I just want to know how you'd rate the first one.



Probably a B.


----------



## Ae (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Black Mirror is pretty fun.  Good recommendation from you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2016)

"YOU DAT ACTOR!"

People so fucking


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Hacksaw Ridge looks fucking stupid.  I hope that movie flops.


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2016)

Detective said:


> I don't want to insult you or anything bro, but I can't tell the difference between your posts and Stunna's anymore, unless I take the time to look at the username specifically.
> 
> I am not sure why this sudden confusion has occured.But it has something to do with the choice of Avy(not the content, but more the style/size) and set.



Hey, it happens. I confuse Dream and Atlantic Storm all the time because both have black names (admins) and their avis look similar when browsing on phone.



MartialHorror said:


> Probably a B.



Thanks. About what I expected, then.



Rukia said:


> Black Mirror is pretty fun.  Good recommendation from you guys.


As long as we're talking TV recommendations, make sure to watch Atlanta, if you haven't already.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Television quality is way up in the last 5 years.  Hard to keep up on all the good shows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2016)

So true. As we keep seeing better distribution practices and lower production costs, we're only going to get more and more high-quality content. Of course, the overall volume (including shit-quality content) will increase, too, but it's also getting easier and easier to find and discover content that you would enjoy.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 24, 2016)

Every show network needs to follow Netflix on the entire season release aspect. I just love binge watching a show. Releasing episodes weekly tends to weaken the show, and make it forgettable to some extent imo.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2016)

Detective said:


> I am not sure why this sudden confusion has occured.But it has something to do with the choice of Avy(not the content, but more the style/size) and set.


tbf I decided to use these borders again because I thought @Marco's set looked nice lol


----------



## Yasha (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice sig recycling, Stunna.

*The Princess Bride - 7/10
*
It is cute, but I don't think it should be in the Top 250 of all time.

Young Mandy Patinkin.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Nice sig recycling, Stunna.


It happens more often than people think.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 24, 2016)

It wasn't a sarcasm. I just meant the girl is beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Every show network needs to follow Netflix on the entire season release aspect. I just love binge watching a show. Releasing episodes weekly tends to weaken the show, and make it forgettable to some extent imo.


I think I agree with you.  It has certainly changed the way I watch television.  I'm almost at the point where I want to wait to watch a weekly show until about ten episodes are available, and then I will start watching it.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 24, 2016)

Same here, and not a lot of people have that kind of a patience. On top of that, weekly episode releases are simply a pain in the ass.


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2016)

It's not possible for all networks to do it. 

Netflix doesn't rely on individual episodes' ratings and viewer numbers. They don't care as long as they have the subscribers. 

Network shows that are aired weekly also have to pander to advertisers much, much more. 

Lastly, a lot of shows are still undergoing production even after they premiere the season.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 24, 2016)

I understand, but the show industry is advancing by the day. There has to be a solution to it, make them daily or smth. You have to keep up with your competition or Netflix will end up being the dominator in the field by both quality and service.


----------



## Ae (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think I agree with you.  It has certainly changed the way I watch television.  I'm almost at the point where I want to wait to watch a weekly show until about ten episodes are available, and then I will start watching it.


And then the show gets cancelled


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I understand, but the show industry is advancing by the day. There has to be a solution to it, make them daily or smth. You have to keep up with your competition or Netflix will end up being the dominator in the field by both quality and service.



No, bro. You're thinking they just hold episodes back. It's not as simple as that. 

On TV, shows get slots for different days and times according to their popularity and demographics. This can't work with daily release. 

Secondly, like I said, most shows are still in the production stage when the season starts, and a daily release schedule would not give them enough time to finish the later episodes. 

Thirdly, some shows actually want the week-long hype between episodes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2016)

Ae said:


>


White people are happy as hell that we gave baseball back


----------



## Yasha (Oct 24, 2016)

*As The Gods Will - 8/10
*
Haha, @MartialHorror, you will find this one amusing. It's Gantz meet The Maze Runner.


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2016)

Marco said:


> Hey, it happens. I confuse Dream and Atlantic Storm all the time because both have black names (admins) and their avis look similar when browsing on phone.



Yeah, but they are both questionable as fuck individuals, so it feels right to confuse them as one potentially basic entity. You're good peoples, and don't deserve to be associated with Stunna's bandwagoning uppity ass. It's not right man. Not right at all.



Stunna said:


> tbf I decided to use these borders again because I thought @Marco's set looked nice lol



Damn your sheep following a sheperd-like ways, Stunna!


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2016)

Being mistaken for Preet is the highest honor you can achieve on these boards.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

I thought about Preet the other day.  I was watching Westworld.  And I remember how mad he got when Ava left the human to die in Ex Machina.  Preet took it personally.  He was furious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2016)

That was a...bizarre...trailer.

And f@cking amazing.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2016)

None of the bikini scenes is in the movie btw, so don't get your dick...I mean hope up. 

It's Takashi Miike's film.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2016)

Another trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Logan; the best American trailer in a long time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2016)

Marco said:


> No, bro. You're thinking they just hold episodes back. It's not as simple as that.
> 
> On TV, shows get slots for different days and times according to their popularity and demographics. This can't work with daily release.
> 
> ...


Week one hype can still exist, look at season one of true detective


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2016)

Yasha said:


> None of the bikini scenes is in the movie btw, so don't get your dick...I mean hope up.
> 
> It's Takashi Miike's film.


Noooooooo


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2016)

Um... for plenty of fanservice and if you don't mind senseless plot...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2016)

lol, so the scene that gets the most attention in the trailer is not even in the movie? Still, if it's Takashi Miike, I still gotta watch it. 

The Living Daylights: B/B+

The first James Bond flick starring Timothy Dalton and I believe this is my first time seeing Dalton in the role. It's good, even if the plot is average and the villains are mostly underused. But the action is exciting, with some of the set pieces being so crazy that I'm curious to know how they pulled them off in real life. I also found myself really liking Dalton, whose performance foreshadows the more grim portrayal popularized by Daniel Craig. He's also the only Bond who can be outright terrifying when he wants to be, which makes sense considering that Dalton is more famous for his villainous roles these days. Yet he's still charming and charismatic. Plus, he's one of the only Bonds who seems emotionally invested in the people around him. He has believable chemistry with his love interest and I like how he reacts to the death of a certain character who spent the majority of the movie being annoying. He seems genuinely furious. Dalton is probably the reason why I'd elevate the rating to a B+, not because I think he's the best Bond, but because he's a lot different than the others, while still being Bond.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Logan; the best American trailer in a long time.


nah


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2016)

I wasn't amazed by the "Logan" trailer, but I'm a lot more interested in this project, as the trailer presents the movie as an entirely new experience- completely unlike the previous X-Men related flicks.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, so the scene that gets the most attention in the trailer is not even in the movie? Still, if it's Takashi Miike, I still gotta watch it.



It's a parody of the film's opening scene. I am looking forward to its sequel already.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2016)

I still need to see "A Lesson in the Evil". Actually, I can't remember the last time I saw a Miike flick. 

I guess it was "Hara-Kiri", which wasn't one of his better efforts.


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2016)

This is the best trend of 2016


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

@~Gesy~ 

Logan!!!!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2016)

@Rukia 

MOVIE OF THE YEAR ?!?!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2016)

Ae said:


> This is the best trend of 2016



it's like it's 1996 all over again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm thinking of teaching English in Japan. :33


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

I don't want you teaching people Yasha.  You are better off as an engineer.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2016)

But engineers only get to tinker with machines. I prefer tinkering with people.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 26, 2016)

Yasha said:


> I'm thinking of teaching English in Japan. :33


I've seen some bad Asian pornos in my day ..but this one takes the cake


----------



## Ae (Oct 26, 2016)

inb4 Yasha get arrested for inappropriately touching students


----------



## Krory (Oct 27, 2016)

Must feel really shitty to only be known to people as "the guy that killed Brandon Lee."

Really, fuck the publications that reduce Michael Massee to that one event in the wake of his death.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2016)

I saw the yahoo article on that. Seriously. 

I saw a few movies today, abusing my Moms' netflix account.

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back: B-

It gets a bit too silly at times for my tastes, but it has some really funny moments. 

Stage Fright: C+

A slasher-musical. Has its moments. 

Zombeavers: B

Yes...Zombie Beavers.

Also, here is my review of Jack Reacher 2.


----------



## Ae (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2016)

Now You See Me 2: C

It has its moments, but I was often confused because I couldn't remember a lot of the original. I had to wikipedia it afterwards, but now the big twist surrounding 'The Eye' makes less sense. Some of the acting was too broad, some scenes were too silly and it ran a bit too long. Not a bad sequel, but pretty mediocre.

Also, there was a HUGE plot hole involving the whereabouts of Dave Franco's character, as he appears to be in two locations at once.


----------



## Ae (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm not a terrible person.. am it?

Most saved was a male doctor and most killed were pets (surprised it wasn't a large woman!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2016)

Oh my god.  They are making a movie out of that VHS skit?


Probably my fault for using the GIF too much.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 28, 2016)

That remind me that I haven't watched VHS 2. I've been planning to have my own horror movie marathon this weekend


----------



## Ae (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been watching a lot of Jeffrey Dean Morgan interviews and now I have a huge crush on him! His smile make my dingleberries tingle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> That remind me that I haven't watched VHS 2. I've been planning to have my own horror movie marathon this weekend


Trick R Treat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 28, 2016)

Seen it 

Good; but maybe a little overrated?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 28, 2016)

*Dark City
*
This movie is dope as hell


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Seen it
> 
> Good; but maybe a little overrated?





Parallax said:


> *Dark City
> *
> This movie is dope as hell


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2016)

Blood Father: A-

This movie was awesome.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2016)

*The Mission - 9/10
*
My all-time favourite HK gangster film.  

Rukia, have you seen this?


----------



## Marco (Oct 29, 2016)

Ae said:


> I've been watching a lot of Jeffrey Dean Morgan interviews and now I have a huge crush on him! His smile make my dingleberries tingle.



It's unfair how attractive that dude is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The World (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## The World (Oct 29, 2016)

hey para


----------



## Marco (Oct 29, 2016)

Pure physical, bro. Ain't nothing to do with psychology.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 29, 2016)

I watched Everybody Wants Some! and it turned out to be quite decent.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2016)

Yup. I was pleasantly surprised since the trailer was so bad.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

Of course it was going to be good.  It had the right pedigree.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2016)

uh, yeah, if you say so.


----------



## Ae (Oct 29, 2016)

You guys should check this out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2016)

Guys, Doctor Strange next week. Day 1 must see for me. I already have my VIP IMAX experience tickets

ALL IN


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't have a movie that I definitely need to see until Fantastic Beasts.


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2016)

Doctor Strange
Fantastic Beasts
Rogue One
Passengers

That's my lineup to end off the year. Then I likely won't see anything in North America until John Wick 2, because I am close to finalizing a 2-3 week vacation trip to Japan after the holidays.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

What about award contenders?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Doctor Strange
> Fantastic Beasts
> Rogue One
> Passengers
> ...


Can't say i'm excited for any of these films

But I'll watch Strange and One due to fanboyism


----------



## Marco (Oct 29, 2016)

Ae said:


> You guys should check this out



Aww shi-- I didn't know they were making this.

You animal. Couldn't you have waited a few weeks before telling us, so I'd have a few episodes to watch at once?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2016)

btw @Rukia, Have you caught the Logan trailer yet?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2016)

_Elle
_
Paul Verhoeven's first French film; it's about a businesswoman who's raped, and her... interesting response to it. Definitely recommend this; I'm surprised it hasn't stirred up a lot of controversy (that I'm aware of, anyway.)

[8/10]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I just overheard at the bar that trick or treating will take place tonight apparently.  This is the second area I have lived in that does the shit when Halloween falls on a school night.  Our society is fucking hopeless.  They can't get anything right.  Even determined to screw up holidays now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 29, 2016)

The Magicians S1E1:

Not sure how I feel yet, it could be interesting. But some characters are so cringey it hurts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I liked the Magicians.  Julia started out as a terrible character and became the best; it was a crazy reversal!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

Also.  I may have been roofied.  I went to a Halloween party and had some punch and feel really out of it now.


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I liked the Magicians.  Julia started out as a terrible character and became the best; it was a crazy reversal!



Let's not forget Alice, and all those important character assets..... aspects she brought to the show.





Rukia said:


> Also.  I may have been roofied.  I went to a Halloween party and had some punch and feel really out of it now.



Stay safe, dude! Beware of any woman who looks like a solid 9 or 10, due to your impaired sense of perception, they are likely 1 or 2's.

Uber yourself home, ASAP


----------



## Ae (Oct 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Let's not forget Alice, and all those important character assets..... aspects she brought to the show.


Alice got Stunna's chin


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I was patting myself on the back a few hours ago; remembering the time I brought Ginger Snaps to film club.  I hope you cretins are thankful.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

And Crash, and Carrie, and Evil Dead 2, and Predator.  Film Club was fucking automatic when I made the selections.


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> And Crash, and Carrie, and Evil Dead 2, and Predator.  Film Club was fucking automatic when I made the selections.



To this day, we still hold the record for most Film Club viewers. 31 people showed up that first night man.

I also remember how only you and I continued to show up to watch Crash and chat, for like 5 weeks in a row, when fucking Enno(God rest his soul, wherever he is) forgot to queue up a new film, and Crash kept looping.

Also, remember when we watched Spring Breakers, and Stunna was present all throughout the film, except for when he silently peaced out once he realized a threesome scene was about to happen when they were all in that pool together


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I think @Stunna was traumatized during some of those film club encounters.  He didn't sign up for that sort of content!


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think @Stunna was traumatized during some of those film club encounters.  He didn't sign up for that sort of content!



Technically at the time, I don't think he was old enough to see any of them either, so it must have been quite a shock of content


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

That's a good point.  Stunna might be in his twenties now.  But he was like 15 when film club started.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Stay safe, dude! Beware of any woman who looks like a solid 9 or 10, due to your impaired sense of perception, they are likely 1 or 2's.



Where I usually go, that isn't the worst case. Worst is they have what I have.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

@Yasha i remember that you wanted subtitles for every movie.


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Yasha i remember that you wanted subtitles for every movie.



Oh yeah! That was the best


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2016)

I still do. 

I watched The Revenant in NZ. Tom Hardy's accent was so thick I couldn't understand more than half of what he said.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2016)

Goddamn, Canada is dope as fuck.

Too bad they don't offer working holiday visa to Malaysians.


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Goddamn, Canada is dope as fuck.
> 
> Too bad they don't offer working holiday visa to Malaysians.



Any current advice you can offer me for travelling through Japan for about 2-3 weeks?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2016)

I think it's really really cool that some dude from Malaysia says things like "dope as fuck"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I have actually had discussions about going to Tokyo for the 2020 Olympics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2016)

I blame Stunna's blackness for that.



Detective said:


> Any current advice you can offer me for travelling through Japan for about 2-3 weeks?



Which cities do you plan to visit? I just happen to have read a travel guide on Japan yesterday.


----------



## Detective (Oct 30, 2016)

Yasha said:


> I blame Stunna's blackness for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Which cities do you plan to visit? I just happen to have read a travel guide on Japan yesterday.



Well, pretty sure Stunna is still the least black person in here. If anything, he's progressed to a solid light tan, in terms of black street cred.

Well, Tokyo obviously, but I also have Kyoto, and possibly Osaka as well if we can manage it within the schedule. I don't want to breeze by areas, so that is why I am thinking 2-3 weeks at the minimum should be a good timeframe.

I will obviously purchase a couple Japan Rail passes. 



~Gesy~ said:


> I think it's really really cool that some dude from Malaysia says things like "dope as fuck"



I know, right?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

@~Gesy~ how is that horror movie marathon going?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2016)

Detective said:


> I know, right?


Like, imagine going to Malaysia and asking about tourist spots and some guy says in a thick accent "go see Manukan Island, _it's dope as fuck"
_
I would lose my mind 



Rukia said:


> @~Gesy~ how is that horror movie marathon going?


Pretty good , So far I've watched "Conjuring 2", "The Loved Ones" and now I'm currently watching "We Are What We Are"


----------



## Detective (Oct 30, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Like, imagine going to Malaysia and asking about tourist spots and some guy says in a thick accent "go see Manukan Island, _it's dope as fuck"
> _
> I would lose my mind



Real talk, we would both react like the dudes in the following pic:



Yasha confirmed for mad man


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Like, imagine going to Malaysia and asking about tourist spots and some guy says in a thick accent "go see Manukan Island, _it's dope as fuck"
> _
> I would lose my mind
> 
> ...


What about Hush and I Am The Pretty Thing That Lives in the House?  Those are somewhat new movies that are apparently pretty good.  I will try to get around to seeing them.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2016)

@Detective, to have an unforgettable trip, be adventurous and try something different/weird.

Spend a night in a capsule hotel & a love motel
Take a bath in a public bath house
Visit Aokigahara, the Suicide Forest
Experience the otaku culture at Akihabara
Go to at least one of 
Try wagyu, uni, fugu，mochi, okonomiyaki，matcha desserts
Buy tenga for souvenir


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2016)

Nerve: C-

The last act was interesting, but some of the character writing was VERY flawed. The male friend of Emma Roberts seems to think he's entitled to her and comes across as a smug prick to others who are around her and I love how he lets her Mom believe 
*Spoiler*: __ 



She just watched her daughter die. Couldn't he have warned her that it's an act?


. Really, every characterization was dominated by annoying character flaws, even though I could tell the writer was just trying to make them nuanced. I also thought Emma Roberts was miscast.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2016)

*Arlington Road - 9/10
*
Damn, film was dope as fuck and intense as hell. Top-notch acting by Jeff Bridges and Tim Robbins. I hope we get to see more of this kind of good "bad endings".


----------



## Ae (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What about Hush and I Am The Pretty Thing That Lives in the House?  Those are somewhat new movies that are apparently pretty good.  I will try to get around to seeing them.



I thought Hush was really average


----------



## Ae (Oct 30, 2016)

Italy can't catch a break


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2016)

_Little Sister
_
Addison Timlin as a ex-goth nun. 

[7/10]


----------



## Ae (Oct 30, 2016)

Dirk Gently S1E2:

Still recommending if you love surreal absurdist humor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I liked the Magicians.  Julia started out as a terrible character and became the best; it was a crazy reversal!


I believe you, but I don't think I can continue. The enchantments are laughable. Kady and Margo's are what I'd call channel switchers. The only character I actually like it Eliot.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

The show does get better.  Give it a few episodes.

I wouldn't blame you for quitting though. There is just so much good television now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Also.  PPV tonight.


----------



## Ae (Oct 30, 2016)

@Detective 
Okay I caved! Before I snubbed at the thought of an activity tracker because it's unnecessary and ugly. But now there's some really slick designed trackers and they've proven to be useful.


----------



## Detective (Oct 30, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective
> Okay I caved! Before I snubbed at the thought of an activity tracker because it's unnecessary and ugly. But now there's some really slick designed trackers and they've proven to be useful.



Welcome to the future of efficieny, bro


----------



## Yasha (Oct 31, 2016)

*Hunt For The Wilderpeople
*
Oh haha, the accents, the slangs, the scenery, the snacks, they all bring back good memories in NZ.

8/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes, I've been recommending that flick for a month now. 

Also watch Taika Waititi's other movies. 

Start with _What we do in the Shadows_. Total masterpiece. Then watch _Boy_. And yarn _Eagle v Shark_. 

And then get hyped for _Thor - Ragnarok. _


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2016)

He's tricky like that, Jesus.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 31, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yes, I've been recommending that flick for a month now.
> 
> Also watch Taika Waititi's other movies.
> 
> ...



Just curious, are you a kiwi or do you live in NZ?


----------



## Marco (Oct 31, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Just curious, are you a kiwi or do you live in NZ?


Nope, but I can understand that question, considering my fanboyism for Waititi.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Yasha (Oct 31, 2016)

@Rukia The latest Fairytail chapter, mashima is such a troll


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2016)

People still read Fairytail!? wtf


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Honestly I kind of like anything that gives me an opportunity to bitch and moan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2016)

Really? This oughta be a good year for you so far


----------



## Ae (Oct 31, 2016)

You're on a Naruto message board, no one here is in the position to talk about shitty anime taste.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2016)

Well yeah, but still. Fairytail is on another level. I wasn't even trying to judge, I'm genuinely surprised. It's been years since I've seen FT mentioned, and this thread is pretty much the last place I'd expect that to happen.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't know if scrolling through something for 20 seconds once a week makes you an avid fan though.  I did that with Naruto in the end as well.  I'm not that into manga or anime anymore tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 31, 2016)

Neither am I. I don't watch anime at all, and haven't for a few years now. I only read OP now, after Naruto and Bleach finished.


----------



## Jena (Oct 31, 2016)

*Batman: Return of the Caped Crusaders* - 8/10
Ok, so I loved this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

I enjoyed the Halloween marathon on AMC last night.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2016)

Cold Prey: B-

Norwegian slasher film. Solid for what it is, but other than the snow glazed locale, very little stands out.

Plan 9 From Outer Space: C-

The rating is based on its entertainment value, as it's horrible from any perspective that isn't 'so bad, it's fun'. Fascinatingly terrible.


----------



## Ae (Nov 1, 2016)

*Black Mirror S3S1:*

Lets be honest, none of us would be above 4.0.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

Glad the world isn't like that just yet.  I would be like her brother mid 3's playing video games.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

@Parallax i managed to get a couple of tickets for AFI Fest dude.


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2016)

Also watching new Black Mirror season, halfway through now
Third episode was fucking lit holy shit


Also helped that they perfectly used one of my fav songs at the ending of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

Third episode of which season?


----------



## Didi (Nov 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Third episode of which season?





Didi said:


> new Black Mirror season


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Parallax i managed to get a couple of tickets for AFI Fest dude.



oh snap that's dope


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2016)

License to Kill: A-

Another really good Bond film, with amazing stunts, a unique plot (for this franchise) and a much darker tone than...all of the other Bond movies. Was it maybe a bit convoluted and rough in some areas? Sure, but I thought it was compelling.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2016)

@Stunna i'm going to check out the Wizarding World of Harry Potter at Universal Studios next Friday.  Have you been to it yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2016)

Yeah,  is one of my favorite rides in the park.


----------



## Ae (Nov 2, 2016)

Is La La Land worth an hour drive to see it early?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2016)

Ae said:


> Is La La Land worth an hour drive to see it early?


How early?

And for the record, I like driving.


----------



## Ae (Nov 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> How early?
> 
> And for the record, I like driving.



This Sunday


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2016)

Sure, go for it.  At least for me, Sunday's are typically a loss.

I have a gala ticket for Rules Don't Apply at AFI Fest next Thursday.  But my flight right now isn't until Friday.  And I don't have the vacation I need to go a day earlier.  Major bummer atm.


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2016)

are you fucking kidding me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2016)

Looks fantastic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm definitely interested.  I love Trainspotting.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2016)

Seriously, Q1 is stacked.  John Wick 2, Trainspotting 2, and Logan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2016)

The Boss: C

Typical Melissa McCarthy movie, but it has some funny moments. My problem with her is that she'll occasionally say something funny, but then she won't let the joke go.


----------



## Ae (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm tired of this weather! If it wanna be chilly then stay chilly. Why you going hot and cold on me smh


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

I think I'm going to finally give Ouija a try this weekend.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 4, 2016)

I wish I had as much self loathing as rukia


----------



## Ae (Nov 4, 2016)

My girl Natalie is going to win best actress for Jackie.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

Ae said:


> My girl Natalie is going to win best actress for Jackie.


I doubt it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 4, 2016)

Wouldn't surprise me tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

She hasn't been racking up the wins on the festival circuit.


----------



## Jena (Nov 4, 2016)

*Mascots* - 4/10
Normally I like dry humor and I love Spinal Tap but this...I don't know, it just didn't do it for me. 

*Neon Demon* - 7/10
If ever there was a movie that's all style and no substance: this is it. I can't even begin to talk about how beautiful this movie is, literally every shot is stunning. Unfortunately, the acting, plot and pacing are seriously lacking. I had similar feelings about Only God Forgives, so maybe I just need to accept that Nicolas Winding Refn is a fantastic director but a terrible writer. I gave this a _much_ higher rating solely for the aesthetics.


----------



## Ae (Nov 4, 2016)

_If “neither” could make it onto the November ballot, maybe we’d reconsider our longstanding editorial policy of not endorsing candidates._ -WSJ


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2016)

*Doctor Strange -  7/10*
The time and matter warping effects were glorious but this film is somewhat lacking and i cant pin point what exactly is missing... Cumberbatch gave a wonderful performance to his role as well as McAdams and Tilda Swinton. Both of the villains were wasted as expected. The action sequences were generic and i felt like i've already seen those in 'The Magicians' tv series. Plot seems rushed as well giving off the vibes that Strange has become the Sorcerer Supreme.


*Neon Demon - 4/10*
I have to agree that the cinematography was decent however the plot, characters and acting were annoyingly terrible. If it weren't for that necrophilia scene i would've given this a 1/10. if you want to waste time or piss someone off, just tell them to watch this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 4, 2016)

Lol, it's Only God Forgives all over again. I still remember Vault and I were the only one who liked it when it came out. Para was like  at first, but then brainwashed himself into publicly declaring he liked it too because his ego couldn't accept him not liking a pretentious film.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2016)

Yasha with that low-tier bait smh

btw good timing: what'd you think of Park Chan-wook's _The Handmaiden_?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 4, 2016)

*Doctor Strange*
The most paint by numbers myth making story combined with a Lichtenstein take on some Ditko art blown up for Cinema for a short while.

A couple good moments does not save this.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 4, 2016)

Stunna said:


> btw good timing: what'd you think of Park Chan-wook's _The Handmaiden_?



Despite the hype, personally I wasn't impressed. But knowing you, you will probably like it more than I do. 

Train to Busan is the best Korean film of the year and lives up to every bit of its hype.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2016)

Lol i mentioned Train to Busan in these forums a few times and i think Yasha is the only one who has seen it.

It was the most epic non hollywood movie this year thats for sure. its a masterpiece.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Despite the hype, personally I wasn't impressed. But knowing you, you will probably like it more than I do.


You're right; I enjoyed it a lot.

I can't fairly say there wasn't any bias though, if you know what I mean. 



> Train to Busan is the best Korean film of the year and lives up to every bit of its hype.


I think I already said this, but I checked this out after you and someone else mentioned it a while back; it was good too. I preferred _Handmaiden_, though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

Parallax said:


> I wish I had as much self loathing as rukia


What's wrong?  I hear that it is above average horror that doesn't rely on jump scares.  Seems like an okay time to me.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 4, 2016)

You and Rukia always like films with lesbian scenes. Like Mulholland Dr. or Black Swan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 4, 2016)

But I don't like those movies just _because _of the lesbian scenes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 4, 2016)

The lez scene in Black Swan is still the GOAT 

Funny how that film can be considered Natalie's _Swan Song _as a respected actress


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2016)

Another noteworthy Korean film this year is The Wailing. It leaves a lot up to interpretation and therefore the reviews have been polarized, but more positive than negative I think.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 5, 2016)

Damn, I'm still to see Train to Busan, Handmaiden and The Wailing.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 5, 2016)

Yasha said:


> You and Rukia always like films with lesbian scenes. Like Mulholland Dr. or Black Swan.


I also like both of those movies, but that's hardly why. A movie with two lead female actresses is bound to have a scene like that. I have to admit though, it might form a pattern.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Another noteworthy Korean film this year is The Wailing. It leaves a lot up to interpretation and therefore the reviews have been polarized, but more positive than negative I think.




I loved The Wailing's open endedness. It felt like a Nolan movie. It makes you think who really was telling the truth and who's screwing around. I've seen it twice and it was really good.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I loved The Wailing's open endedness. It felt like a Nolan movie. It makes you think who really was telling the truth and who's screwing around. I've seen it twice and it was really good.



It has many hidden details which I didn't notice and only realised after reading other people's reviews. For example, there is one scene that showed the shaman wearing the same type of loincloth as the Japanese. And the girl throwing stones is a biblical reference.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 5, 2016)

Is it close to Memories of Murder? BC I absolutely loved that one, and it will most likely remain my favorite korean movie ever.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2016)

Thats right Yasha. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I really thought at first that the white lady was the main antagonist but the twist at the end was confusing so i watched it again and did some research online. Apparently the white lady was also a shaman but she's the most powerful one and got lost and was tracking and hunting down the japanese shaman/wanderer who got possessed and turned into the devil. I think the japanese wanderer got possessed by a tengu hence the numerous references throughout the movie. That same japanese wanderer also grab a hold of the local korean shaman thats why when he was about to visit the protagonist's child, he was spewing blood since the white lady was too powerful for him and he wasnt really the target but the japanese wanderer. She even laid a trap for him and that was the flower hanging by the entrance gate


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Is it close to Memories of Murder? BC I absolutely loved that one, and it will most likely remain my favorite korean movie ever.



The Wailing is a supernatural thriller so its a different genre so its kind of hard to compare but quality wise, i could say they're the same.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2016)

You people should also see "The Priests" its also a korean movie released last year and it tackles possessions and exorcism.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Thats right Yasha.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Some said the lady is not a human but something like a guardian angel trying to stop the Japanese shaman from absorbing people's souls (with camera and ritual) to turn into a devil himself. The Korean shaman is his sidekick.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

You guys are talking about Mulholland Drive?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

Season 2 of Man in the High Castle is coming out soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 5, 2016)

Ae said:


> I woke up too early now I'm sleepy again


Often happens to me, pain in the ass.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You guys are talking about Mulholland Drive?


In a way. Do you love that movie as much as I do?


Rukia said:


> Season 2 of Man in the High Castle is coming out soon!


Excited. I'm also waiting for the next season of Homeland. Can't get enough of Claire Daines.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 5, 2016)

Dr. Strange- A-

I liked it, although the high rating is probably due to it translating very well onto IMAX 3D. Probably a B/B+ on its own, as marvel has settled on a comfortable formula, even if it still works.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2016)

Has anyone checked out Netflix's _The Crown_? First episode was really good.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 5, 2016)

@Stunna Never heard of it. What is it about? I'm kinda out of the loop with a lot of stuff atm

@MartialHorror Really dislike Marvel for making all their movies so damn generic and "soul-less". Wish more effort was put into them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 5, 2016)

It's about the rise and life of Queen Elizabeth II. It's planned to be six seasons (60 episodes) long.


----------



## Ae (Nov 5, 2016)

Also a reminder for people to watch...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> @Stunna Never heard of it. What is it about? I'm kinda out of the loop with a lot of stuff atm
> 
> @MartialHorror Really dislike Marvel for making all their movies so damn generic and "soul-less". Wish more effort was put into them.


Marvel needs to be called out for playing it so safe all the time.

Actually the fans need to be called out for supporting the movie.  This was a chance to send Marvel a message, and they haven't taken it!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm the only person in the theatre for Ouija.  I thought about Inferno, but the 2 and a half hour runtime spooked me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2016)

MCU's biggest shortcoming is their scores. 90% of their characters don't even have a theme. They just go with generic music every movie. Playing it safe.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah, the music in Dr. Strange was kinda average. At one point, I was like "This is reminding me of the theme for the Star Trek reboots" and I recognized the composers name (Michael Giaccciano or something like that) in the end credits.  

But for me, the MCU excels when it comes to the tone (love the humor), characterizations and visuals. I think they should take a risk for a future MCU movie, maybe make a darker film? Or a full blown comedy? Grounded in reality? Completely fantastical? Gay porn? The MCU needs its equivalent of Batman. A new kind of hero that doesn't share the 'gifted person who needs to be taken down a few pegs' or the 'scrappy underdog who needs to step up' character arc that most MCU heroes seem to have.

Part of me now almost wants to see a Black Widow or Hawkeye movie, because at least they'd be different. 

Although I'm still cool with the formula right now. I just know that eventually it will grow stale. I'd rather the franchise avoid that.


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2016)

It probably sounded familiar because it was supposed to. 

MCU movies are notorious for "copying" other music. Though, to be fair, almost everyone does it. 

Basically, while editing, the directors use music they know for the scenes. Then they just ask the composer to do something similar. 


That's why Nolan had Zimmer compose the main OST for Interstellar without even telling him the movie was about space exploration.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

@Parallax 

I just watched Ouija 2.  And it was pretty good man.  Solid B.  Set in 60's Los Angeles.  I think you would really appreciate the lengths the filmmakers went to to age the film; to make it appear as if it was actually shot in the 60's.

Give it a chance.


----------



## Ae (Nov 5, 2016)

HOLY FUCK YOU GUYS!
You can basically get any famous person to read you a book or set up your mortal enemy for a crime!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

@masterpiece

Doctor StrAnge fucking sucks!  I refuse to see it!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

Guys, I really regret walking out on Raw at the Toronto Film Festival.  I definitely felt like I was going to puke.  And I had a lot to drink that night.  But I wanted to see the movie.  And I still haven't.  The first 30 minutes are outstanding.  The rest?  I can't tell you.


----------



## Detective (Nov 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @masterpiece
> 
> Doctor StrAnge fucking sucks!  I refuse to see it!!



For real, the use of the graphics of interdimensional shenanigans translated extremely well into IMAX 3D, and it is the only format this film must be viewed in. Aside from that, the story itself is extremely rushed, and plays it safe the entire way. The highlights of the film are the world manipulation, the cloak of levitation, the originality of the final confrontration, and the theme played during the end titles sequence.

Straight up 7/10, but not Iron Man I levels of origin story films.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

Good info Detective.  People like @Stunna and @MartialHorror are a little too into Marvel.  Good to get some objective analysis.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

I just bought a mocha at a new coffee place.  And I thanked the barista for making the drink.  And her reply was, "thanks for leaving!"

What the hell does that mean??


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2016)

That means she's not into you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 5, 2016)

Normally I say "Y-you too"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

Ae said:


> Normally I say "Y-you too"


I have used that embarrassing line so many times!  "Enjoy the movie."  That is a good example.  I almost always counter with"you too."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2016)

Ae said:


> HOLY FUCK YOU GUYS!
> You can basically get any famous person to read you a book or set up your mortal enemy for a crime!




Fuck this shit. This is going to be the catalyst of the Apocalypse. The end is nigh. This vanilla midget satanist chinese must be gagged and let this project be stopped!!


----------



## Detective (Nov 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I just bought a mocha at a new coffee place.  And I thanked the barista for making the drink.  And her reply was, "thanks for leaving!"
> 
> What the hell does that mean??



She is a barista in a coffee shop, dude. She's a hipster. She was just trying to be unusually edgy


----------



## Detective (Nov 5, 2016)

Speaking of which, I wonder what sort of original and creative comments women say when concluding a conversation with Gesy?

I'm sure he has some legendary exit interview stories to tell us.


----------



## Ae (Nov 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Good info Detective.  People like @Stunna and @MartialHorror are a little too into Marvel.  Good to get some objective analysis.


@Stunna taste in a nutshell

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Detective (Nov 5, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Stunna taste in a nutshell



Holy Shit



...... _HOLY SHIT.
_
You have truly outdone yourself.

God damn


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2016)

*He Got Game *

I'm beginning to believe that Spike Lee doesn't make films with the enjoyment of his viewers in mind . These movies feel more like social rants or a display of how "woke" he is . From the premise, you'd expect this to be a retribution story about father who is given a second chance to bring closure to a life that was taken from him so abruptly -- But nah, that's too Hollywood for ol' Lee, he likes to keep it real !

And it's interesting that a director known for displaying grit and realism on screen becomes guilty of being a tad too overindulgent when it comes to the events that took place. But that aside, I wouldn't  exactly say  this was poorly made/written . Here  Lee excels in themes and character portrayal, while giving a window display of early 90's inner city life.

*B*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2016)

Detective said:


> Speaking of which, I wonder what sort of original and creative comments women say when concluding a conversation with Gesy?
> 
> I'm sure he has some legendary exit interview stories to tell us.


Yeah, i'm no stranger to the sting of rejection 

Not even Steph Curry can make every shot he takes


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

Golden State stinks this year!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

And guys.  I know everyone is talking about the Walking Dead.  But I actually don't watch that show. Tbh, it is boring asf and there are much better shows out there!


----------



## Detective (Nov 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Golden State stinks this year!



tfw Golden State makes everyone think Lebron is a face, instead of a heel in terms of perception



~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, i'm no stranger to the sting of rejection
> 
> Not even Steph Curry can make every shot he takes



Fuck them. Their loss. A lot of people have this perception that there is something wrong with them if someone else turns them down. It's not the person being rejected, it's actually the one doing it. The stars didn't align or the timing was wrong, etc. Whatever it is, it's no big deal. Can't score a goal on the pitch if you don't try to aim first. Live, learn, adapt, Wile E. Coyote yourself drawing board style... and then on to the next one. 

Be like like a shark, always moving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Golden State stinks this year!


More like the whole NBA Stink

What's the point of watching the regular season if there is only 3 or 4 competitive teams in the whole organization ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

Everyone switched sides and started rooting for the Cavs in the NBA finals last year.


----------



## Detective (Nov 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Everyone switched sides and started rooting for the Cavs in the NBA finals last year.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> More like the whole NBA Stink
> 
> What's the point of watching the regular season if there is only 3 or 4 competitive teams in the whole organization ?


It's always been like this smfh

Get out of here eagles fan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 5, 2016)

I mean, I am pretty sure even a casual fan like Gesy can recall that only  a handful of teams have ever won the NBA championship.

We don't fucking have any parity


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2016)

I know this isn't unprecedented territory

But to have most of the league unable to stand a snowball's chance of getting to the finals... 

Maybe new rules need to be put in place that helps spread talent .


----------



## Didi (Nov 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Golden State stinks this year!



Sad!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2016)

After they signed Kevin Durant, I hope they will never win the championship. Hate how the rich teams stealing All-star traitors from other team to build a superteam.

Spurs chooses the right way to build a solid and consistently successful team. 

#Magicfanremembers #FuckLA #FuckShaq #Fucksuperman


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

I know guys.  The league is a disaster now that all of the top players collude every summer.  Adam Silver needs to get off his ass and do something about it!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2016)

It started with Boston and they managed to steal one champ and everyone has been copying their "success model" ever since. It's getting unhealthy.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

Good job Yasha.  I'm impressed that you were able to pick Boston as the culprit.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I know this isn't unprecedented territory
> 
> But to have most of the league unable to stand a snowball's chance of getting to the finals...
> 
> Maybe new rules need to be put in place that helps spread talent .


Do you not remember the 80s, or the 90s, or the early 2000s

u dumb as hell


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2016)

Yasha said:


> After they signed Kevin Durant, I hope they will never win the championship. Hate how the rich teams stealing All-star traitors from other team to build a superteam.
> 
> Spurs chooses the right way to build a solid and consistently successful team.
> 
> #Magicfanremembers #FuckLA #FuckShaq #Fucksuperman



this is dumb because those Spurs team were full of Hall of Famers, I guess the right way is to strip away player autonomy and just let the old white guy build the team.

This mentality is also basically why the NCAA(and a particular brand of American) hated the 80s Miami Hurricanes teams since it was basically a student run program.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2016)

They worked their way up to All-star level while playing for Spurs, not signed as one.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 5, 2016)

does that change the fact that they're hall of famers?  I mean the Spurs intentionally tanked to get Duncan, I don't see how that's more noble or "right" over a player choosing wherever they wanna live and work.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2016)

Parallax said:


> does that change the fact that they're hall of famers?  I mean the Spurs intentionally tanked to get Duncan, I don't see how that's more noble or "right" over a player choosing wherever they wanna live and work.



When Spurs signed Duncan, they didn't know for sure he would eventually become an All-star or Hall of Famer. It is a gamble signing a rookie who has yet to proved himself in pro sports and it takes a hell lot of time and efforts to develop him. And there is always a risk of getting a false positive like Greg Oden. So it's a mix of talent-spotting skill and luck, which makes it fun.

Signing a bunch of All-star players who already made a name for themselves is cheating and just a matter of who can make a more attractive offer （which is far from fair because some teams have way more resources than others）with minimal efforts required to develop the player. It's the sports equivalent of get rich quick scheme.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2016)

How is it a get rich quick scheme for someone to choose where they want to go and work, they're the ones who put in all the hours and effort and actually go out and perform.  The idea that they should be punished for deciding what they want out of their work experience, short as it is, is absurd.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

One thing I agree on is that company loyalty is a foolish thing.  At the end of the day, people inside the NBA and out need to do what is best for them.

Another thing though.  Durant comes off as incredibly weak to join a 70 win team.  A team he should have beaten with his previous team. 

I also have a unique perspective as someone that lived in Oklahoma City.  It isn't a terrible city.  But there are better places to live.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Do you not remember the 80s, or the 90s, or the early 2000s
> 
> u dumb as hell


So the NBA has always sucked when it comes to this issue ?

No wonder I chose to be more of a Football guy


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

I have definitely fallen out of love with the NBA.  I just don't sit down and watch games from start-to-finish anymore.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Another thing though. Durant comes off as incredibly weak to join a 70 win team. A team he should have beaten on his current team.


Yeah Durant is a snake for that , I hear he didn't even give Westbrook the heads up !

Golden state are a fun team to watch, but I hope they don't get any trophies in the foreseeable future .


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2016)

@Parallax You are seeing it from the players' standpoint while I am seeing it from an oldskool NBA fan's standpoint. When a rich team can pretty much buy their way to the championship in just 1-2 years as it is today, it really depreciates the value of the Larry O'brien trophy which many Hall of Famers who were loyal to their teams spent years chasing to no avail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah Durant is a snake for that , I hear he didn't even give Westbrook the heads up !
> 
> Golden state are a fun team to watch, but I hope they don't get any trophies in the foreseeable future .


I have actually started to root for the Cavs.  Blocking Golden State from achieving success is the most important thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 6, 2016)

blocked me on Twitter

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2016)

Doesn't everyone once they get to know you ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2016)

Yasha said:


> @Parallax You are seeing it from the players' standpoint while I am seeing it from an oldskool NBA fan's standpoint. When a rich team can pretty much buy their way to the championship in just 1-2 years as it is today, it really depreciates the value of the Larry O'brien trophy which many Hall of Famers who were loyal to their teams spent years chasing to no avail.



I don't care about the fans, they've shown to be stupid and short sighted.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2016)

Yeah right, Mark Manson.


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have definitely fallen out of love with the NBA.  I just don't sit down and watch games from start-to-finish anymore.



Except Raptor games, right? 



..... right?


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 6, 2016)

spending your whole life with a bum team who never win a championship is your dumb decision and good players who want to win championships aren't obligated to not exercise their common sense because their shit-for-brains predecessors thought the corporate capitalist trap of sports franchise loyalty meant something

whichever team you go to, there'll be fans to lick your balls


----------



## Stunna (Nov 6, 2016)

You guys ready for N7 Day?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> spending your whole life with a bum team who never win a championship is your dumb decision and good players who want to win championships aren't obligated to not exercise their common sense because their shit-for-brains predecessors thought the corporate capitalist trap of sports franchise loyalty meant something
> 
> whichever team you go to, there'll be fans to lick your balls



Championship, fame and money aren't everything. Loyalty and comradeship still mean a lot. So fuck you, millennials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2016)

It's not even like the Thunder weren't a championship caliber team (they probably aren't now) . Weren't they one game away from beating GSW?

Durant gave up on his team and chose the opposition just because he has too weak of a competitive spirit .



Yasha said:


> Championship, fame and money aren't everything. Loyalty and comradeship still mean a lot. So fuck you, millennials.


 

I do know one thing , getting the ring as a Thunder sounds much more rewarding than getting it with the team that beat you last year

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2016)

NBA has been rigged since 2001


Nothing is sacred anymore


----------



## Ae (Nov 6, 2016)

Got excited when I heard Mbatha-Raw and Chris Pine was going to be in the movie together, but then I found out it was a family film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2016)

So I was filming my video review for "Doctor Strange" and...I got shirtless...it's what happens when I deviate from the script. But rest assured, I'm always pantsless.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2016)

Rest assured if any mutilated child body turns up anywhere near Chandler I will report your ass.

I know you can't control your impulses and are internally yearning for someone to stop you. I will be that someone.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2016)

Sometimes I want to quit my job and become a hobo. I will spend my time looking for you guys and stalking you "It Follows" style. 

Yasha will be come out of his house and see me, standing naked on his roof...watching...


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Lol, it's Only God Forgives all over again. I still remember Vault and I were the only one who liked it when it came out. Para was like  at first, but then brainwashed himself into publicly declaring he liked it too because his ego couldn't accept him not liking a pretentious film.



At least we can all agree that Brad Pitt is a good actor.

*Doctor Strange* - 4/10
My review doesn't contain spoilers, but popping it under a spoiler tag for length. tl;dr version movie looks good and has funny moments, but the writing and plot are meh


*Spoiler*: __ 




*What worked for me*
-The movie used magic as an excuse to get really creative with the visuals. There are a lot of fight scenes in particular that warp the environment around the characters in interesting ways.
-Bumberbee Cumonmytits does a good job (other than the 9000billion close-ups of his face, which isn't his fault he looks that way)
-The movie looked good
-Dr. Strange's cape is my favorite character in this movie

*What didn't*
-The characters may be different, but this follows the Marvel origin movie formula to a T
-Really obvious plot twists, even by superhero movie standards
-Bland, underdeveloped villains
-Once you establish that all your characters can do magic, it adds just another level to the fight scenes that you have to work against _("If these guys can do XYZ, why can't they dodge that?")_. There were also some fight scenes where the strategy made zero sense to me*. No spoilers but the resolution to dealing with the big bad also made no sense, even within the rules the movie already established.

*Observations*
-Tilda Swinton looked like an evil penis

**KIND OF A SPOILER* there's a fight scene between Strange and Random Henchman #5 where their astral projections are punching each other, and the entire time I couldn't help but wonder what the fucking point of it was. Can you even hurt someone by punching their spirit?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Sometimes I want to quit my job and become a hobo. I will spend my time looking for you guys and stalking you "It Follows" style.
> 
> Yasha will be come out of his house and see me, standing naked on his roof...watching...



What's your job?

I'm cool with that, and will invite you in for a cup of hot cocoa.




Jena said:


> At least we can all agree that Brad Pitt is a good actor.



And Angelina Jolie is a bitch for what she did to him.


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Sometimes I want to quit my job and become a hobo. I will spend my time looking for you guys and stalking you "It Follows" style.
> 
> Yasha will be come out of his house and see me, standing naked on his roof...watching...


You don't have to stalk me
Slide in my DMs and I'll invite you over


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2016)

On a side note, my Black Mirror anxiety have finally settled in for me, 

It's not easy being woke.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2016)

Yasha said:


> What's your job?
> 
> I'm cool with that, and will invite you in for a cup of hot cocoa.
> 
> ...



Grocery stocker. It sucks.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2016)

So you want to quit being a stocker and .....become a stalker?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Championship, fame and money aren't everything. Loyalty and comradeship still mean a lot. So fuck you, millennials.


Yes but player to franchise loyalty is a suckers game and always has been, look at Garnett.  Get out of here with your romanticised notions


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's not even like the Thunder weren't a championship caliber team (they probably aren't now) .



Actually yeah they never were so what's your point?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2016)

What happened to Para during my hiatus? Why has the que sera sera Mexican turned into this salty life sucks version?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2016)

*Cafe Society
*
I love this very much. Jesse Eisenberg played perfectly the lovestruck guy who tried to sweep away this girl he had a crush on. I'm glad that Kristen Stewart is finally getting cast for some decent role. I'm not saying she is an excellent actress, but she has more talent than credited for. And I'm happy with the ending which beats all those living happily ever after fairy-tales. Sometimes you made a choice and you're stuck with it although from time to time you would wonder what the alternative path would look like and that's life.

9/10


*Triangle
*
This thriller is quite underrated. I don't recall seeing anyone talk about it here. Good suspense and some nice twists.

8/10


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2016)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> **KIND OF A SPOILER* there's a fight scene between Strange and Random Henchman #5 where their astral projections are punching each other, and the entire time I couldn't help but wonder what the fucking point of it was. Can you even hurt someone by punching their spirit?



*Spoiler*: __ 



tbf I don't think the point was to hurt one another; the henchman was trying to stop Strange's surgery from reviving him, and Strange was trying to hold off the henchman until his body was okay. 

Though also tbf, I didn't really understand how shocking his body supercharged his spirit


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Doctor Strange sounds like a mess.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2016)

Yasha said:


> So you want to quit being a stocker and .....become a stalker?



His movie should be "It Rhymes" instead of "It Follows"


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

I loved It Follows.  Great movie.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh I saw a trailer for some movie coming out called the Bye Bye Man.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2016)

Yasha said:


> So you want to quit being a stocker and .....become a stalker?



YES!



Yasha said:


> *Triangle
> *
> This thriller is quite underrated. I don't recall seeing anyone talk about it here. Good suspense and some nice twists.
> 
> 8/10



Is this the one one the ship? If so, that was good.

And here is my review of "Doctor Strange"!


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2016)

Every websites is trying get me to vote


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2016)

Then vote, bitch!


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Grape (Nov 7, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Out of love or..



Yes and no.

Dating really isn't the best word to describe my relationships with anyone.

I just find women to lick'n'dick.

But I love everyone so.. idk


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Too many people vote in this country.  I voted.  But I'm willing to admit that I probably shouldn't have.  I'm not knowledgeable enough about the candidates or the issues.  And at least half of the country is probably even at a lower knowledge level than me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2016)

It's hard to be knowledgeable when both candidates are rather vague in their intentions.

All I know is--  Trump making it this far while  saying and doing   whatever he wants made for possibly the most entertaining election year in American history .


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> Economic policy and tax plans? Fuck it. If the candidate isn't a white guy, supports gay marriage, pro-choice that's all it takes to win over most people these days.



Stop deleting your bad posts


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Stop deleting your bad posts


I still stand by it, I just didn't want to trigger your sensitive ass.



Yasha said:


> What happened to Para during my hiatus? Why has the que sera sera Mexican turned into this salty life sucks version?


^^^^^^^


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2016)

Personally , I believe improving the rights of the nation's citizens is a more important pursuit  than "tax plans".


----------



## Ae (Nov 7, 2016)

But I'm happy that Para will be able to legally buy pot now


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> YES!
> Is this the one one the ship? If so, that was good.



That's the one. 



Grape said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Dating really isn't the best word to describe my relationships with anyone.
> 
> ...



I have commitment issue as well. Mainly because my life value is centered around freedom and I have gloomy opinion about marriage in general and I am usually too nice to girls and end up getting heartbroken/friendzoned.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

@Jena Young Justice is coming back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> Every websites is trying get me to vote



You can make a difference!

You can change the course of American history!

It's your patriotic duty to vo----


Nah, America is fucked. This road wasn't a sudden turn that came out of nowhere, but a long man-made detour that has no exit. Hopefully Hillary wins, so you can stop by temporarily to take a restroom break for a limited amount of years, before getting back on that freeway to hell.

P.S: I will pray for you


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2016)

lol

I wish I am in Canada or some Scandinavian country where I can adopt a holier-than-thou attitude and badmouth everyone else like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2016)

*Arrival* - 5/10
Interstellar 2.0 



Rukia said:


> @Jena Young Justice is coming back!


I saw! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2016)

Jena said:


> *Arrival* - 5/10


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

@Stunna


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2016)

When Jena says a film is great, I might not believe her because some of them are cheesy chick flicks that appeal to her girly side. But when Jena says a film sucks, she is almost always right.


----------



## Jena (Nov 8, 2016)

Stunna said:


>


Deal with it.



Yasha said:


> When Jena says a film is great, I might not believe her because some of them are cheesy chick flicks that appeal to her girly side. But when Jena says a film sucks, she is almost always right.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2016)

Jena said:


> Deal with it.


Nah, you and Rukia are buggin'. _Arrival _is gonna be dope.


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't believe Jena because she's a woman

and women are irrational


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2016)

But Jena is a girl and we all know that girls have cuties, which affects their judgment when it comes to film- which is why Twilight got so huge.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

women dont hate any movies. every movie to them is a masterpiece


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Jena (Nov 8, 2016)

Reported, reported, reported. All of you have been reported for your hateful speech against strong womyn.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2016)

Noted.


----------



## Jena (Nov 8, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Nah, you and Rukia are buggin'. _Arrival _is gonna be dope.



I'll remember this statement so I can rub it in your face after you see the movie.

This is what will happen. You'll get into the theater. For the first 30 minutes you'll be filled with excitement. By 60 minutes in, you'll be thinking, "I WAS RIGHT! This movie is amazing." This feeling will continue for 30 more minutes. Don't trust it: your mind is trying to trick you. Then you'll get into the last half hour and the doubt starts to creep in. "Well...ok. That's...alright. At least it's...but wait how can...what...the kid...but...why." By the end of the movie you'll be frowning so hard your eyebrows hurt and all you can hear is the ghost of Anne Hathaway whispering that love is the strongest force in the universe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm going to be in Cambridge next week, pray that Boston drivers don't kill me.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm going to drive to Santa Barbara on Saturday, at least that is my plan.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm going to be home on Friday, at least that is my plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

I was thinking I would grab some brunch.  And I have some wine tastings reserved.  Should be a good little weekend.


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2016)

@Yasha @The World


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2016)

@Jena
The people that liked Arrival also like Interstellar


----------



## Jena (Nov 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Jena
> The people that liked Arrival also like Interstellar



The nonbelievers in here...we'll see who's right in the end


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2016)

Jena said:


> Reported, reported, reported. All of you have been reported for your hateful speech against strong womyn.



 Nobody has more respect for strong womyn than I do.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2016)

Horrific


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm saying there's _a chance _you could be right, considering I didn't like Interstellar either.
*
Sing Street*: Decent 7

It's really cute. the main kid was too much of a fucboi so I couldn't root for him.


----------



## The World (Nov 8, 2016)

haw

indumbpendence day

it's the small things in lyfe


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Yasha @The World


this was too good to be deleted


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

I haven't seen Resurgence.  And it isn't on my list either.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2016)

Trump is winning ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2016)

Shit is getting real spooky man


----------



## Stunna (Nov 8, 2016)

fuck this country


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2016)

Stunna said:


> fuck this country



Remember what I told you years ago. You need to come to Toronto.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2016)

Gesy, if Trump wins, will Pinoys get deported?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2016)

Now I know how the cubans felt when fleeing Castro

 I gotta move to canada and pretend to enjoy Hockey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

It actually isn't very easy to move to Canada, not legally anyway.  If you have money, sure.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

you better get an eye improvement surgery  and pretend to be chinese instead


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2016)

Tomorrow Stunna's gonna be like:


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2016)

Trump could be the desperate measure US needs to solve some of its desperate crises, you never know.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Gesy, if Trump wins, will Pinoys get deported?


You think this is a laughing matter ? Para's family being ripped apart before his eyes ?!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

You know what.  The next president will be sworn in.  And you will wake up in the morning and things will basically be exactly the same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2016)

CNN analysts are stuttering while attempting to maintain composure . I'm not buying it though . I'm outta here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 8, 2016)

Trump is now 38 points away from presidency ...


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2016)

Rukia is right



> Well, I really believe that the President isn’t as significant as we imagine him or her to be. We think of the President as having great power to fix the economy for example, or fix international conflicts, and to some extent the President has persuasive authority to do things like that. But the President really can’t just turn around and fix the economy within two years for example.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2016)

It depends on how bold is the President in taking actions rather than just resorting to rhetorics. Look at Philippines. The new President is making quite an impact there with his iron fist.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Yasha (Nov 9, 2016)

Yasha said:


> lol
> 
> I wish I am in Canada or some Scandinavian country where I can adopt a holier-than-thou attitude and badmouth everyone else like that.



Scratch that. I can do that to Americans' face now regardless of where I live.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 9, 2016)

*Everybody Wants Some 
*
Absolutely hilarious, especially Finnegan. And Mac, and Dale. And Jake is dashing. Good casting.

I felt like I wanted to know more about what happened in their college life for the rest of the year when the film ended. If it were 10-hour long, I would sit there and watch for 10 whole hours.

8.5/10


----------



## Didi (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice, was already planning on watching that next week cuz I really liked Dazed and Confused


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2016)

Yup, it's a good one.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

I hope the next Mass Effect is good.  We have both Persona V and Mass Effect Andromeda coming out early 2017.  So I definitely expect to be busy with video games early next year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2016)

Mass Effect will probably have dozens of micro dlcs


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 9, 2016)

well, I am depressed. Can't believe Trump won. 

The only thing we can hope for is that Congress can filter out all of Donalds' destructive, self serving and idiotic policies the best they can.


----------



## Ae (Nov 9, 2016)

Blame @Stunna!

I believe he's the only person here that resides in a state that voted Trump.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey man, I voted HRC.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

When are we going to get an official trailer for Ghost in the Shell?  I want to see how this film looks.


----------



## Ae (Nov 9, 2016)

@Jena Oh my...


----------



## Ae (Nov 9, 2016)

Me


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I hope the next Mass Effect is good.  We have both Persona V and Mass Effect Andromeda coming out early 2017.  So I definitely expect to be busy with video games early next year.


i was going to reserve these games today.  But it looks like Mass Effect has been pushed back to December of next year??  Is that right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> The only thing we can hope for is that Congress can filter out all of Donalds' destructive, self serving and idiotic policies the best they can.



Not When :


----------



## Yasha (Nov 9, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective Where's mastercoon when you need him?



Why did 29% Latino vote for someone who called them drug dealers and rapists?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

@Detective


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 9, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not When :



Yes but Trump wasn't exactly enthusiastically embraced by the Republican party (who if memory serves, primarily wanted Jeb) and one of my biggest fears is that Trump is going to abuse his power for self serving reasons (this is the man who doesn't pay taxes, exploits Government loopholes, sues people for making fun of him). The republicans are hopefully going to try to restrict everything he does. 

Of course, I have to imagine that Obamacare will be repealed and abortion and gay marriage laws will be overturned though. Ugh, the funny thing is that for years, I identified as a Republican before becoming an independent. If they just reverse everything Obama did, I don't think I'd ever vote Republican again because is this how Government will work from now on? Gays will only be allowed to marry nation wide when a democrat is in office? I believe these kinds of laws should just stay in place and we should move forward. Instead, Trump-Pence is just going to take us back 8 years. I'm not even a huge Obama fan either. I'd rather see his policies mostly fixed or perfected than erased though.

I've focused my ire on Trump, but in some ways, Pence is a lot worse. Trumps' policies might favor pro-life and anti-LGBT, but you do get the impression that he's only sucking up to the right and he doesn't really care that much. Pence is almost fanatical in his beliefs. Sure, he has ideals and I try not to look down on those who disagree with me on such things, but he's also a hypocrite for supporting Trump. If you look down upon homosexuality because of the bible, fine. But the Bible also opposes pre-marital sex, divorce and adultery- things Trump nearly embodies, not that Trump would know this, as it's obvious he hasn't read the Bible. 

Ugh, I'm still angry about this shit. lol.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

I think Republicans have started to come around on same sex couples.  I believe that Trump is going to leave them alone as President.


----------



## Jena (Nov 9, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Jena Oh my...



It was nice to go this long with my pussy ungrabbed



Rukia said:


> i was going to reserve these games today.  But it looks like Mass Effect has been pushed back to December of next year??  Is that right?



Nothing confirmed yet, basically EA just said that they would let Bioware delay the game again if they had to, not that it is delayed: 


*Spoiler*: _I'm gonna rant about politics now_ 







MartialHorror said:


> Of course, I have to imagine that Obamacare will be repealed and abortion and gay marriage laws will be overturned though. Ugh, the funny thing is that for years, I identified as a Republican before becoming an independent. If they just reverse everything Obama did, I don't think I'd ever vote Republican again because is this how Government will work from now on? Gays will only be allowed to marry nation wide when a democrat is in office? I believe these kinds of laws should just stay in place and we should move forward. Instead, Trump-Pence is just going to take us back 8 years. I'm not even a huge Obama fan either. I'd rather see his policies mostly fixed or perfected than erased though.


This election prayed on the fear of change - I mean his fucking slogan was "Make America Great Again." Instead of just accepting that people want certain things (like basic human rights), it's easier to just want to go back to a time when they weren't confronted with things they don't like. As far as health care goes, Obamacare needs work but ripping the rug out isn't going to solve anything. It's just going to create chaos. But it doesn't matter to Trump supporters, literally every policy of his is completely based on emotion with no thought to the consequences. Mexicans coming in?? Build a wall! And make Mexico pay for it! Because a physical wall is definitely going to stop illegal immigration, and Mexico will easily foot the bill. Jobs leaving the US?? Kickstart the coal industry! That'll bring jobs back! Except, you know, all the reasons why we stopped using coal in the first place. Stupid health care fees? Get rid of Obamacare! Make it private again! Except now all those people who were denied coverage for medical conditions won't have healthcare and the thousands of people relying on government healthcare will be fucked. It's like if that obnoxious kid in my 9th grade Civics class ran for president. 



> I've focused my ire on Trump, but in some ways, Pence is a lot worse. Trumps' policies might favor pro-life and anti-LGBT, but you do get the impression that he's only sucking up to the right and he doesn't really care that much. Pence is almost fanatical in his beliefs. Sure, he has ideals and I try not to look down on those who disagree with me on such things, but he's also a hypocrite for supporting Trump. If you look down upon homosexuality because of the bible, fine. But the Bible also opposes pre-marital sex, divorce and adultery- things Trump nearly embodies, not that Trump would know this, as it's obvious he hasn't read the Bible.
> 
> Ugh, I'm still angry about this shit. lol.



Seriously, Mike Pence is sub-human pond scum, and the only reason he's been overshadowed is because Trump is so obnoxious. This is the dingus that fucked over Indiana so those filthy queers would stop buying things, and wanted to use taxpayer money to fund conversion therapy so he could get rid of them once and for all. If you were asked to draw a stereotype of an anti-gay, anti-abortion, up-their-own-ass, frothing-at-the-mouth Christian nut, you'd have Pence.


----------



## Detective (Nov 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think Republicans have started to come around on same sex couples.  I believe that Trump is going to leave them alone as President.



No, pretty sure Pence declared that Trump is officially in Anti-LGBT stance?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

Trump is from New York.  And he wasn't even willing to say that men should use the men's restroom and that women should use the women's restroom.  I don't see any signs that he is anti-LGBT.  Ivanka certainly isn't anti-LGBT.


----------



## Ae (Nov 9, 2016)

*Lights Out*: Light 6

I been sleeping on Teresa Palmer


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 10, 2016)

The fact that anyone thinks Gay Conversion Therapy works in 2016 is disturbing. 

The Nice Guys: A

I thought this was a funny and clever movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 10, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes but Trump wasn't exactly enthusiastically embraced by the Republican party (who if memory serves, primarily wanted Jeb) and one of my biggest fears is that Trump is going to abuse his power for self serving reasons (this is the man who doesn't pay taxes, exploits Government loopholes, sues people for making fun of him). The republicans are hopefully going to try to restrict everything he does.
> 
> Of course, I have to imagine that Obamacare will be repealed and abortion and gay marriage laws will be overturned though. Ugh, the funny thing is that for years, I identified as a Republican before becoming an independent. If they just reverse everything Obama did, I don't think I'd ever vote Republican again because is this how Government will work from now on? Gays will only be allowed to marry nation wide when a democrat is in office? I believe these kinds of laws should just stay in place and we should move forward. Instead, Trump-Pence is just going to take us back 8 years. I'm not even a huge Obama fan either. I'd rather see his policies mostly fixed or perfected than erased though.
> 
> ...


Yeah i'm sure the usual stuff like Gay rights , women rights and government handouts will now be off the table. And I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of troops are forced to return to war since Trump consider Obama a passive pussy for wanting to reach  peaceful solutions. And something tell me unlike the wall--  war will not be paid for in pesos.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 10, 2016)

*War Dogs*_(2016) - _7/10

Really enjoyed this one. Loved the funny side of it and it kept me interested the whole time. Also Albania featuring in this friend


----------



## Ae (Nov 10, 2016)

-sigh-


----------



## Yasha (Nov 11, 2016)

Guys, take this



I have seen 163/250. Most of the films I haven't seen are old ones from pre-1980s.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2016)

150/250 

I was surprised to see some movies there tbh


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 11, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Guys, take this
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen 163/250. Most of the films I haven't seen are old ones from pre-1980s.



LOL! I got 163/250 as well. 
That must mean we're soul-mates!

Tremors 4: C/C+

Wow, this was surprisingly...OK.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

About to fly to Hollywood.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2016)

For what purpose?



MartialHorror said:


> LOL! I got 163/250 as well.
> That must mean we're soul-mates!
> 
> Tremors 4: C/C+
> ...


I dropped it halway through.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

Just a long weekend, excuse to get out of the rain.  I was going to go to a film fest, but I didn't get the tickets I wanted; so I think I will skip that.  Spend today at Universal Studios.  Spend tomorrow in Santa Barbara.  I think I have a solid plan.

I hope to be looking at wands in 5 hours.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2016)

Sounds like you'll be having a great time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 11, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> For what purpose?
> 
> 
> I dropped it halway through.



Tremors 4? Too bad, because that's where all the action is.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2016)

No. I didn't notice the 4. I meant the original Tremors.

And wait, why is there a fourth tremors?! or am I missing something


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

I pulled up to Universal Studios in style.  Driving some type of Magenta Kia.

And I headed right for the park of course, right?  Wrong.  Holed up at the Tony Roma's bar.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

Kia Forte apparently.  At least it is new.

And tbh.  The interior isn't terrible.  Not quite as plastic and cheap as a Nissan Sentra fe.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

Just bought a Flaming Moe from Moe's bar at Universal Studios.

It tastes awful.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 11, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> LOL! I got 163/250 as well.
> That must mean we're soul-mates!



Or I'm an account made by your alter-ego, like Stunna made up by Jena.

I remember Tremor was thrilling when I watched it as a kid. Even Tremor 2 was fun.

Has anyone seen 1408 or The Strangers? Any good?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2016)

@Jena @Rukia

I saw _Arrival. _I was right; 8/10. Villeneuve is a beast.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

I think I indicated in my review specifically that I knew I was being too hard on it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2016)

I don't remember ever reading your review.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

Go see Nocturnal Animals next and tell me which Amy Adams performance is better.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2016)

Okay, I finished _The Crown.
_
Requires a high tolerance of rich white people problems, and it spins its wheels on some of its themes and character arcs, but the performances and production value were damn solid.


----------



## Ae (Nov 11, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Okay, I finished _The Crown.
> _
> Requires a high tolerance of rich white people problems, and it spins its wheels on some of its themes and character arcs, but the performances and production value were damn solid.


Does The Wire require a high tolerance for poor black people problems?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2016)

Well, seeing as how one group's problems are easier to sympathize with than the other's...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm reporting Stuner for this offensive ass set, bruh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 11, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm reporting Stuner for this offensive ass set, bruh


took the words outta my mouf bruv


----------



## Ae (Nov 12, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Well, seeing as how one group's problems are easier to sympathize with than the other's...


That's relative

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2016)

Arrival: A-



Yasha said:


> Or I'm an account made by your alter-ego, like Stunna made up by Jena.
> 
> I remember Tremor was thrilling when I watched it as a kid. Even Tremor 2 was fun.
> 
> Has anyone seen 1408 or The Strangers? Any good?



"1408" was fun and is the better of the two. "The Strangers" was OK, having some spooky moments, but suffering from a cliched script. 



Liverbird said:


> No. I didn't notice the 4. I meant the original Tremors.
> 
> And wait, why is there a fourth tremors?! or am I missing something



There are 5 Tremors movies and a TV show that lasted a season. A 6th is apparently in production and Kevin Bacon says they might do a new mini-series. As for why, this franchise apparently does very well on video/DVD/TV.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 12, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I saw _Arrival. _I was right; 8/10. Villeneuve is a beast.


Can't wait for Blade Runner; 2049. Probably the most anticipated movie for me atm.


MartialHorror said:


> There are 5 Tremors movies and a TV show that lasted a season. A 6th is apparently in production and Kevin Bacon says they might do a new mini-series. As for why, this franchise apparently does very well on video/DVD/TV.


Unbelievable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2016)

Dude, the "Puppet Master" franchise has like...10 sequels, with an 11th on the way and the first one wasn't very good to begin with. Anything can get a franchise. Anything. 

On hulu, there is an "Evil Bong" franchise, which apparently crosses over with...the Gingerdead Man trilogy- Gary Busy voices a killer Gingerbread Man- at some point.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 12, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> "1408" was fun and is the better of the two. "The Strangers" was OK, having some spooky moments, but suffering from a cliched script.



Thanks. Will see 1408.

*Dirty Pretty Things - 7/10
*
Chiwetel Ejiofor was brilliant. Audrey Tautou was a bit awkward though.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 12, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Dude, the "Puppet Master" franchise has like...10 sequels, with an 11th on the way and the first one wasn't very good to begin with. Anything can get a franchise. Anything.
> 
> On hulu, there is an "Evil Bong" franchise, which apparently crosses over with...the Gingerdead Man trilogy- Gary Busy voices a killer Gingerbread Man- at some point.


I think I was better off without knowing all this information. It just makes me.. sad 

Btw I just remembered Gold is coming out what, next month? Can't wait to see that one


----------



## Ae (Nov 12, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Dude, the "Puppet Master" franchise has like...10 sequels, with an 11th on the way and the first one wasn't very good to begin with. Anything can get a franchise. Anything.
> 
> On hulu, there is an "Evil Bong" franchise, which apparently crosses over with...the Gingerdead Man trilogy- Gary Busy voices a killer Gingerbread Man- at some point.


Why are you doing this again? Is there voluptuous woman that give you head for this?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2016)

Ae said:


> Why are you doing this again? Is there voluptuous woman that give you head for this?



I haven't seen the Evil Bong movies, nor Gingerdead 2 and 3. Watching bad franchises is actually pretty fun, when you're in the mood for it, lol.

There are 31 Godzilla movies and 30 Zatoichi movies. I think they're the longest franchises. Even James Bond is at 26.

Speaking of which-

Goldeneye: B

There are some awesome moments, but the narrative has some problems and I got burned out before the finale began. Love the N64 game though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

Drinking mimosas in Santa Barbara today.  Wine tastings scheduled for later in the day.


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2016)

I watched the first 3 Tremors. Loved the first one, I remember. The others were meh. 3rd one had these small land creatures that the big tremors spawn, or some shit.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 12, 2016)

Ae said:


> That's relative


You my favorite sell out massarace


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2016)

I've been having serious Firefly nostalgia for the past couple hours. Internet-ing and stuff and I come across Con Man.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2016)

Marco said:


> I watched the first 3 Tremors. Loved the first one, I remember. The others were meh. 3rd one had these small land creatures that the big tremors spawn, or some shit.



Second one had the small land creatures. The third had said small land creatures evolve into a flying species. Fourth was a prequel. Fifth had...Jamie Kennedy? I haven't seen that yet, lol.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2016)

Ah, yes. You're exactly right. I remember it now. Tremors 1 was a legit good movie, though.


----------



## Ae (Nov 12, 2016)

*Kubo and the Two Strings*: String 7

I wish the rest of the movie was anywhere near the quality of the animation.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

I haven't watched Kubo.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2016)

You should.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

As an adult, somethings you are reluctant to go see an animated film at the cinema.  Being the only adult in a sea of children; simply not a good look.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

And guys.  I am definitely going to see the Love Witch.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

You guys should be locked in on the Love Witch.  Believe me.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh I'm definitely looking forward to it


----------



## Yasha (Nov 12, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Second one had the small land creatures. The third had said small land creatures evolve into a flying species. Fourth was a prequel. Fifth had...Jamie Kennedy? I haven't seen that yet, lol.



I remember a game that gave many hours of pleasure called Zombies Ate My Neighbors had the original Tremor monsters in it that are elusive and hard to kill but you have to find and kill them to get a skull key in order to proceed. It also had zombies, werewolves, vampires, mummies, Jason, killer dolls, doppelgangers, giant baby, giant spider, and many other classic monsters. Good o' time.


----------



## Jena (Nov 13, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Has anyone seen 1408 or The Strangers? Any good?



Seen both. I enjoyed 1408, hated The Strangers.



Stunna said:


> @Jena @Rukia
> 
> I saw _Arrival. _I was right; 8/10. Villeneuve is a beast.


----------



## Ae (Nov 13, 2016)

Just know that you're on the same side as this guy...


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 13, 2016)

*War Dogs
*
Entertaining, but maybe a tad too formulaic .  well shot with good pacing . I don't think Jonah is viewed  as great actor, but he should be.
*
B+*

*Kubo and the Two Strings*

Beautifully animated w/ a bevy of heartfelt characters--this was an interesting experience    from beginning to end.  it's uncommon for a children's movie with magical elements  to tackle life, death  (and life after death ) so maturely


*Spoiler*: __ 



tfw you wanted kubo to have a happy family but you understand why he didn't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Please don't fuck up Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2016)

This leaked footage looks really good.


EDIT: Original, for comparison.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Please don't fuck up Ghost in the Shell.


It will at least be visually beautiful


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> This leaked footage looks really good.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Original, for comparison.


There is an actual theatrical trailer out now.  You have seen it, yes?!


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2016)

Yep. But this sequence hasn't been released yet to the general public.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

I watched Mortal Instruments last night.  And sorry Detective.  I really didn't think it was that awful.  Maybe you just did an excellent job lowering my expectations?  Also, I know that I am not the target audience.  So I can overlook some things.

C+

I thought some of the special effects were quite good.  I like Lily Collins.  There was some bad romance stuff, but I almost feel like they had to throw that stuff in.  Obviously, unlike Divergent they didn't make a dozen movies for this franchise.  But they saw something here, that is why Shadowhunters in on TV.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yep. But this sequence hasn't been released yet to the general public.


That's reason enough to have faith


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2016)

Been a good while since I have been in. Honestly just haven't caught too many movies this year and when I did I was too lazy to review. Here is my list:

*13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi* - I liked this movie but it has been awhile so I can't remember fully how much. Don't think I was blown away by it or anything, but it was good. 

*Ride Along 2* - Like anything Kevin Hart has been in this wasn't very good. I don't know why I continue to check out his movies. Might have been good for a laugh or 2 but don't remember.

*Deadpool* - I actually think I reviewed this in here but if not, I liked it. Reynolds/Deadpool brand of comedy is sometimes annoying but overall it was good.

*Zootopia *- Good but slightly disappointing for me.

*Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice *- Not very good and I especially don't like Aflec but the last 20 minutes are so were really good IIRC. Liked how they introduced Aquaman and all them too. 

*The Jungle Book *- Meh. 

*Captain America: Civil War *- Not quite as good as Winter Soldier but still an enjoyable watch. I think I would put Deadpool slightly over this one. Needs a re-watch.

*X-Men: Apocalypse *- Just finished this today actually. Had very little interest in it given that the last one was shit but this one I liked. Some shitty actor choices for certain characters but in general I thought it was enjoyable throughout. It was nice they didn't give us a bunch of Wolverine and laid off of Mystique as well. 

*TMNT: Out of the Shadows * - Just fucking awful. Not sure how you could add Bebop and Rocksteady and still fuck it up so bad but they did. Worst movie I watched this year.

*Central Intelligence *- See Ride Along 2 review

*Star Trek Beyond *: Been a big fan of the trilogy but this one I didn't like much. RIP Chekov. I liked that dude.



Still to watch:

The Revenant
London Has Fallen
The Huntsman: Winter's War (this will be a wife choice)
Now You See Me 2 (maybe)
The Legend of Tarzan
The Purge: Election Year
Mike and Dave Need Wedding Dates
The Secret Life of Pets
Jason Bourne
Suicide Squad
Kubo and the 2 Strings
The Magnificent 7


Will probably add more but have been too lazy to check. IMO not a great year for movies and not really even a lot on my still to watch list I am that excited about. Kubo tops the list followed by Magnificent 7 more because of the actors than anything in the trailer. 

I am sure there are some other good ones I don't know I still have to watch.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 14, 2016)

Cyphon, you live?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Cyphon, you live?



Proof is in the pudding as they say.

Hows it going?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

seems like the election brought cyphon back.


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> seems like the election brought cyphon back.


Just when you thought 2016 couldn't get any worst.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2016)

Ae said:


> Just when you thought 2016 couldn't get any worst.



Worse*

Hopefully 2017 is better for your spelling/grammar.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 14, 2016)

It's going just fine.

How have you been?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

2017 is going to be better for films.  That year looks stacked to me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> It's going just fine.
> 
> How have you been?



Same old mostly. Moved into a new house. Less house, more yard. My kind of place.


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2016)

Cypher! What a surprise. What's up, man?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Cypher! What a surprise. What's up, man?



I......don't know who you are lol. Name change I guess? 

Anyway, not shit. Winter time means more free time, means more likelihood of me posting more often. Whats up with you?


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2016)

Sad form, Cyphon. We played in KC together and took part in loads of Jiraiya wanking. Remember The Greatest Debate?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2016)

Marco said:


> Sad form, Cyphon. We played in KC together and took part in loads of Jiraiya wanking. Remember The Greatest Debate?



Of course, but were you Marco then? 

Now I feel bad but I am really struggling to remember.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 14, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Same old mostly. Moved into a new house. Less house, more yard. My kind of place.


Sounds nice! Happy for you man, hope everything keeps going well for you.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 14, 2016)

Appreciate it. 

I watched Hell or High Water last night, and I can easily say it's one of the better movies I've seen all year. Very solid on all aspects


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2016)

I was always Marco, fool.

There were like just 3 of us who even used Jiraiya in the matches. And we argued in favor of Jiraiya in Jman v itachi greatest debate.


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2016)

You, me, and turrin.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2016)

Agree with Rukia. This is getting awkward as fuck.

Most would simply  _pretend_ to remember the person in order to avoid this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2016)

At least, during sex-- her guy will  always have a reminder on what the real issues are

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2016)

Now I feel like Marcos avatar is actually Marco looking at me in judgement like I am suspect as fuck. 

So much for a triumphant return to the Theatre

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2016)

It's good. You should feel ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 14, 2016)

yeah


----------



## Yasha (Nov 14, 2016)

Hey Cyphon. Hope I still occupy a tiny space in your memory?

Himeanole - 6/10

The opening scene was funny and well-paced but then quickly devolved into a senseless killing spree which I didn't care about.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2016)

*Concussion
*
Been awhile since I thought about Will Smith but the dude really is a good actor. Underrated methinks. And with that said, he was really good here and I thought this movie was pretty intense at times as far as really connecting me to the subject matter. Truthfully even as a football fan I have never given a lot of consideration to concussions and what it means to the player but this movie made it real for me. Odd to say that a movie instead of real life made it real but it did. 

It is sad to see cognizant dudes losing their minds and knowing it happens while it does. 

4/5


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2016)

Ae said:


> So I hear exams are postponed because students are salty.



These fools are inventing a whole new level of soft.


----------



## Detective (Nov 14, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> *Concussion
> *
> Been awhile since I thought about Will Smith but the dude really is a good actor. Underrated methinks. And with that said, he was really good here and I thought this movie was pretty intense at times as far as really connecting me to the subject matter. Truthfully even as a football fan I have never given a lot of consideration to concussions and what it means to the player but this movie made it real for me. Odd to say that a movie instead of real life made it real but it did.
> 
> ...



Err Hello C..... do you remember me? You used to call me, D.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 14, 2016)

Detective said:


> Err Hello C..... do you remember me? You used to call me, D.



Not ringing a bell.....

Kidding man, you guys were much more recent than the KC. How have you been?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2016)

The "Ghost in a Shell" trailer was really well done and actually made me excited for the movie, but I think Scarlett Johansson is miscast. I'm not going to complain about the white washing, but I don't think she's all that interesting when playing the aloof, serious girl. Or more specifically, I'm tired of her in this role. At least Black Widow had a humorous side and she became interesting over the course of a few films, because they developed her. 

But the way she delivers her lines in this trailer are too...ugh, sorry about this...robotic and I don't think she's nuanced enough to carry an entire movie like this. Hopefully I'm wrong. 

But yikes, the visuals were crazy. The only effect I'm not crazy enough is the naked body double. There are a few shots when it looks like Scar Jo's head was CGI'd onto the naked body. Weird. 

I also watched the Beauty and the Beast trailer, which looks too much like a carbon copy to interest me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 14, 2016)

Can Emma Watson even sing? I'm gonna be real disappointed if they dub over their voices.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2016)

I have to imagine so, as it's not very trendy to dub over live action actors' voices in musicals.


----------



## Detective (Nov 14, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Not ringing a bell.....
> 
> Kidding man, you guys were much more recent than the KC. How have you been?



  

I knew you wouldn't forget me, but I wanted to respond in a similar fashion to make a joke out of the whole thing.

I am doing well, brother. Health is much better, but taking life a day at a time. Been busy as fuck with work, but it's just making the days go faster till Christmas. Hoping to finalize another big trip shortly, this time to Japan. 

How are you and the wifey doing? Hope you are well. Congrats on the new house, with the more manageable size, but much larger yard. 

I missed our convos, to be honest. As users of the same age, we understood each other well, and often had a common theme of wondering what the fuck was going on with people of Stunna's generation.





.... your film rating system was suspect as fuck, doe.


----------



## Detective (Nov 14, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> These fools are inventing a whole new level of soft.



See this is what I mean? This new young generation complains about everything, but doesn't really do shit to provide an actionable solution.

And the generations before my own would either make a solution to one problem, that just started another problem, which they would ignore in thought process that they wouldn't live long enough to deal with the consequences.




Man, the people born in the 1980-1995 timeframe really are the GOAT generation.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 14, 2016)

Stunna is way better than others of his generation tbh tbf.


----------



## Detective (Nov 14, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Stunna is way better than others of his generation tbh tbf.



I like to give him grief, for humourous reasons, and he plays up his reactions perfectly to it. But really, Stunna is an older soul of a bygone era trapped in the body of a white Disney Leave-It-To-Beaver type person, who is also somehow trapped in the skin of a black previously chisel jawwed but now chubby jawwed youth.

Stunna is like a cartoon version of one of those Russian Nesting dolls.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Beauty and the Beast doesn't look good.  And it is a boring role for Watson.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Zombieland is on the USA channel right now.  I'm watching it.


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2016)

Detective said:


> what the fuck was going on with people of Stunna's generation.



It's not a generational thing, foolishness just peak around 15-25. But don't let Stunna's taste in film fool you, he's a lot more like his peers than you think. You'd much rather grab a beer with me, D. (Even though I don't drink, but that's not the point!)


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2016)

man some of you sound embarrassingly old


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2016)

I've been watching "Twin Peaks", currently have 4 episodes left to go through of the second season. I agree with the general consensus that the show dropped in quality around the half way point. Admittedly most of its flaws could be found during Season 1, but at least back then, everything seem to connect to Laura Palmer in some way. There was a feeling that any of these storythreads could be relevant, or at least were leading somewhere. 

But after the murder is solved, everything just falls apart and none of the subplots really work together anymore. We did NOT need Nadine thinking she was a teenager. We don't need these new love interests for Audrey and Cooper. James is probably the worst character in the show, as he's not only an idiot, but he's made of flimsy stuff. He's supposed to be in love with Donna, but he keeps 'falling for' other women, suggesting he's more in love with the idea of love than her. But he's NEVER CALLED OUT ON THIS SHIT. In fact, he doesn't even develop, as he chooses to leave Twin Peaks like a coward and she's perfectly OK with this. Bobby might've been a bigger asshole, but at least there is no pretenses with him and you get the impression that he's trying to change a little bit. 

The first half of Season 2 was still good though and maybe in some ways, even improved upon parts of the first. One of my problems with Season 1 was how hammy some of the acting was. When everyone is reacting to Laura's death, it's so over-the-top that I started to laugh. Someone important dies in Season 2 and the following scene takes place at a club. While no one is aware of this death, it's as if deep down, they know something terrible just happened. The music and the more subtle reactions of the cast was really effective. 

"Twin Peaks" is sort of like the "Neon Genesis Evangelion" of TV Soap Operas though. Besides being so surreal and weird, they're fascinating because of their strengths AND flaws.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 15, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Hey Cyphon. Hope I still occupy a tiny space in your memory?



A very tiny space, yes. 



Detective said:


> I am doing well, brother. Health is much better, but taking life a day at a time. Been busy as fuck with work, but it's just making the days go faster till Christmas. Hoping to finalize another big trip shortly, this time to Japan.



Glad to hear man. You ever been before? I always thought it would be interesting to see Japan but at the same time I hate crowds and am not a big city person. 



> How are you and the wifey doing? Hope you are well. Congrats on the new house, with the more manageable size, but much larger yard.



We are doing well and thanks. Yeah, much less cleaning so she doesn't bitch at me about helping with chores too much now so that is a plus. 



> I missed our convos, to be honest. As users of the same age, we understood each other well, and often had a common theme of wondering what the fuck was going on with people of Stunna's generation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a case of real recognizing real I think. 

And come on now, my system has always been the best. I judge entertainment on its entertainment value. I don't need to get into a bunch of technical shit.


----------



## Grape (Nov 15, 2016)

Parallax said:


> man some of you sound embarrassingly old



That's what happens when you stay on a forum for a decade, Pepe.


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> "Twin Peaks" is sort of like the "Neon Genesis Evangelion" of TV Soap Operas though. Besides being so surreal and weird, they're fascinating because of their strengths AND flaws.



Except Twin Peaks was actually watchable. Neon Genesis wanted to make me rip out my hair!


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2016)

Parallax said:


> man some of you sound embarrassingly old


Yeah. Unlike D, some of us still value fun! I'd be the best for person to smoke with.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2016)

Tomorrow Never Dies: B+

Fun Bond film. In fact, I think I prefer this over "Goldeneye", even though this one is definitely a lot more shallow than its predecessor. But the set pieces are awesome, the pacing is swift, the banter was amusing.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2016)

_Tomorrow Never Dies _over _GoldenEye_? 

Actually, I rewatched _The Living Daylights _the other day. Dalton the GOAT Bond.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2016)

Also, still upset they went with that shitty Sheryl Crow song over k.d. lang's "Surrender." Great Bond theme.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

That was awful.


----------



## Six (Nov 15, 2016)

Arrival
10/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Final Fantasy XV got trashed by Conan!


----------



## Ae (Nov 15, 2016)

*Wild (*2014*)*: Decent 6

I payed to watch this! The critics have betrayed me.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That was awful.




Also, a plus for that movie, Martial; it has a really good Bond Girl.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 15, 2016)

Been seeing talk or Arrival pop up and was thinking it was probably your typical bullshit hype movie where everyone wants to circle jerk each other and love the same movie but, the trailer actually looks kind of legit. That being said, I do worry it could end up being a snoozer as well. I am optimistic though. Might actually go see it.


----------



## Six (Nov 15, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Been seeing talk or Arrival pop up and was thinking it was probably your typical bullshit hype movie where everyone wants to circle jerk each other and love the same movie but, the trailer actually looks kind of legit. That being said, I do worry it could end up being a snoozer as well. I am optimistic though. Might actually go see it.


It is now my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2016)

Cyphon's review is gonna be dope


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2016)

It has been a really good year and still a bunch I need to catch up with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 16, 2016)

Stunna said:


> _Tomorrow Never Dies _over _GoldenEye_?
> 
> Actually, I rewatched _The Living Daylights _the other day. Dalton the GOAT Bond.



Expectations might've worked against "Goldeneye", but I took issues with the narrative, even though I will admit that it had stronger writing. 

What does GOAT mean again? 


Stunna said:


> Also, a plus for that movie, Martial; it has a really good Bond Girl.



Yeah, Michelle Yeoh was really good. 

On another note, here is my sexual review of "Arrival"!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2016)

Taleran is always exposing gems I didn't even know existed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

Personal Shopper is a real surprise.


----------



## zoro (Nov 16, 2016)

Enemy: Top Jake performance but I thought the story would be a bit crazier. Had to look at interpretations online and what looks like the correct answer is a bit lackluster. Still, 8/10 with lower expectations

Locke: 10/10, Hardy's a great actor and what looked like a risky premise turned out amazingly well


----------



## Mercy (Nov 16, 2016)

Finding Dory 10/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

@Stunna 

Fantastic Beasts dude.  

I'm just going to go into this and enjoy it.  I won't allow myself to care about the terrible decision to cast Johnny Depp.


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Been seeing talk or Arrival pop up and was thinking it was probably your typical bullshit hype movie where everyone wants to circle jerk each other and love the same movie but, the trailer actually looks kind of legit. That being said, I do worry it could end up being a snoozer as well. I am optimistic though. Might actually go see it.



My body is ready to react to your review, bro.

We have gone far too long without one of your in-depth film overviews.

Dazzle us


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

Good point.  What is Para's career right now?  A lot of time has passed.  Para was kind of old when I was first a member here.  What did he end up doing for a living??


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2016)

@Rukia @Stunna @~Gesy~ 

Guess what I just put in an order for? Gonna get it framed with my other collection. 

10/10 quality


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

I love movie posters.  But I'm out of walls dude.

But it is a solid poster.  Much better than those repetitive posters that Warner Bros always puts out for their new movies.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2016)

It's a dope design, but buying a poster before you see the movie isn't a good look.


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2016)

Stunna said:


> It's a dope design, but buying a poster before you see the movie isn't a good look.



Hey, it's a form of artwork. I'd rather put up that aesthetic piece of imagery, than some stupidly expensive painting that looks like a 2 year old did it, but foolish people still buy it.

Also, you are the last person in here to state what or what isn't a good look, dude.


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I love movie posters.  But I'm out of walls dude.
> 
> But it is a solid poster.  Much better than those repetitive posters that Warner Bros always puts out for their new movies.



I have this sort of catalogue of posters that I keep(I get them sealed properly so they don't wrinkle), which I switch out every once in a while to keep things fresh on the walls.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

Detective.  New Harry Potter.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2016)

Detective said:


> I'd rather put up that aesthetic piece of imagery, than some stupidly expensive painting that looks like a 2 year old did it, but foolish people still buy it.


what does that have to do with that I said lol



> Also, you are the last person in here to state what or what isn't a good look, dude.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2016)

Rukia

When you see it...


----------



## Yasha (Nov 16, 2016)

Para still hasn't graduated? He has been in college since he joined. It reminds me of the guy who got busted in Everybody Wants Some!!


----------



## Detective (Nov 16, 2016)

tfw Para is like a hipster version of Van Wilder, except he runs away from intimate situations with co-ed women, if they happen to play music from the current American Top 40 Charts


----------



## Yasha (Nov 16, 2016)

Isn't tuition fee quite expensive in US? How does he pay for it? Para's life is shady as hell.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2016)

*Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them - 8/10
*
It is actually fun to watch and doesn't feel like a money-grab (although squeezing 5 films out of it definitely is). The cast has pretty good chemistry, and the magical beasts are kind of interesting. I am one of those who bought the book when it first came out and am glad to see Erumpent and Occamy, two of the XXXX-classified creatures on screen. Perhaps we will get to see Nundu (a leopard-like XXXXX beast considered by some as the most dangerous creature alive) in future? Anyhow, looks like we will get to see Ilvermorny, the American school of wizardry, and the famous duel between Dumbledore and Grindelwald in the coming installments.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending is such a major BS though. How does the potion determine which memories to erase? What about the people who stayed indoor and didn't get rained on? Why it doesn't affect the Aurors casting the repairo?

Obscurus is a borderline retcon.
Ezra Miller mah boi. Nobody loves you because your haircut is ugly. 

And Depp oh Depp, you're making Grindelwald look bad already.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm curious how this series is supposed to transition from Newt Scamander's story to Dumbledore's.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2016)

Tremors 5: C+/B-

It was fun.

I saw the new Skull Island trailer. I liked the more mysterious, menacing tone of the first more than this more upbeat, comical trailer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2016)

Dumbledore ? Fantastic Beasts is a prequel ?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dumbledore ? Fantastic Beasts is a prequel ?


lol yes

it takes place in the 1920's, and we've been told that both Grindelwald and Dumbledore will be in the series, so the series will at least make it to 1945.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

I enjoyed myself last weekend.  So I'm thinking I will also spend New Years in Santa Barbara.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dumbledore ? Fantastic Beasts is a prequel ?


Too bad we didn't get a young Bellatrix.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> lol yes
> 
> it takes place in the 1920's, and we've been told that both Grindelwald and Dumbledore will be in the series, so the series will at least make it to 1945.


Oh, well that could be interesting . Hopefully their battle doesn't just come down to the two most powerful wizards connecting streams.



Rukia said:


> Too bad we didn't get a young Bellatrix.


Old Bellatrix is still plenty woman for me


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

Edge of Seventeen also comes out this weekend guys!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'm curious how this series is supposed to transition from Newt Scamander's story to Dumbledore's.



The Deathly Hallows symbol made a short appearance. I think they will show how Grindelwald came into the possession of the Elder Wand. 

Though with Johnny Depp portraying Grindelwald, he looks weak and annoying.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

Depp is unfortunate.  I think WB will realize their mistake when this movie makes a killing this weekend.  They bought into the 80m opening weekend projections and panicked by hiring Depp.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

Movie going gets really busy this time of the year.  I cheat and go to film festivals, but things still look fairly busy.

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them
Edge of Seventeen
Halftime Walk
Rules Don't Apply

(My list for the next week!  Hour away from Fantastic Beasts)


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 17, 2016)

*Batman: The Killing Joke
*
DC is typically pretty solid with their animated work but this wasn't one of them. Didn't care for the batgirl storyline much at all and by the time it became more Joker oriented I was already uninvested. Joker was voiced well and this was the first time I have ever actually seen anything about his past or even considered it for that matter. It was an interesting way to go but his past was pretty cliche and uninspired. I think he prefer him to just be a mad man. 

Best part of the movie for me was the ending. Not making a joke about the movie ending, I genuinely enjoyed how they finished it.

2/5


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

I think the Killing Joke was treated unfairly.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2016)

They gave Grindelwald white hair probably because Johnny Depp looks ugly with golden hair. It's a fucking joke. 

And Newt Scamander looks like he still got the Lou Gehrig's contracted from The Theory of Everything.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Then:  B-

I thought the movie was entertaining.  It was a little cheesy and tried too hard for humor.  But it was still fun.

I was right about Depp though.  He was incredibly fucking distracting during his cameo.  And what should have been a cool moment didn't work because he was cast.  Depp looks like he is playing his Mortdecai character again!  Grindelwald is a fucking joke right now!!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 18, 2016)

Ikr 

They should have casted Ezra Miller for Grindelwald instead!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Ikr
> 
> They should have casted Ezra Miller for Grindelwald instead!


Real talk.  Colin Farrell was good in the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2016)

Johnny Depp should just redo his Mortdecai persona in every single movie he does from now on. lol. 

So remake "Black Mass", but have Depp play the role like he would Mortdecai.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

I would also like to add that the reaction of my theatre to the Ghost in the Shell trailer wasn't great.  The audience seemed confused.  The trailer was different than the one we saw online earlier this week.  A couple of things were cut to make the trailer shorter.  And it just makes all of the footage hard to follow.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

He was rewarded too.  He got rich.  And he probably got laid at the end of the movie.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 18, 2016)

*1408 - 9/10
*
The first hour scared the shit outta me. Literally.


On a related note, share a story with you guys. So I was in this hotel in Bangkok. Alone. 10pm-ish. There was someone knocking at my door. 3 times. Knock, knock, knock. Then there was the sound of key rattling, someone trying to open my door.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I knew somebody got the wrong room. So being the evil man that I was, I went to the door and knock back. 3 times. Knock, knock, knock. Then I could hear someone on the other side of the door let out a scream, obviously in shock.

Needless to say, I slept like a baby that night, knowing I had just given someone something to remember possibly for the rest of his/her life.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 18, 2016)

1408 is very unsettling.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 18, 2016)

The first hour is arguably scarier than The Shining or It.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 18, 2016)

I wouldn't really compare them tbh. The Visit scared the shit out of me too, and I don't get frightened so easily.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

The Visit was much better than I expected.  Just a fun way to spend 90 minutes.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 18, 2016)

I couldn't watch it in one go. Took me a total of 3 views to finish it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2016)

Funny fact Yasha, the guy who attacked Cusack from behind is Benny the Jet Urquidez, who used to be a martial arts star. He fought Jackie Chan a few times, with "Wheels on Meals" being considered by many to be Jackie's best fight scene. The first time I saw "1408", it threw me off guard because I recognized him, but didn't know what he was doing cameo'ing in a horror movie (turns out he's Cusack's buddy and rl trainer). I kept wondering about that all throughout the movie.

And then I got naked. 



Rukia said:


> I would also like to add that the reaction of my theatre to the Ghost in the Shell trailer wasn't great.  The audience seemed confused.  The trailer was different than the one we saw online earlier this week.  A couple of things were cut to make the trailer shorter.  And it just makes all of the footage hard to follow.



They did that shit with the first Wonder Woman trailer as well.

Did they cut out the nude shots of ScarJo? When I saw the trailer, I did a spit take because of that.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 18, 2016)

*Now You See Me 2
*
You know what, I actually enjoyed this. Not that it was a good movie or anything. I went in with low expectations and ready to suspend belief after the first one so I was prepared for the outlandish plot and things like that. But the cast was still good and they are fun to watch together even if it is in a bad movie. The one person I didn't like was the chick they added. She reminds me of the chick with huge tits from Thor. They try to beat us over the head with them being funny and they just aren't. To the movies credit, after her introduction they definitely tuned her down. 

I dunno, I think if you aren't going into this ready to be a dick it is a fun enough watch.

3/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> She reminds me of the chick with huge tits from Thor.


How dare you disrespect the glorious Kat Dennings


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 18, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> How dare you disrespect the glorious Kat Dennings



Her tits are the only thing glorious about her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2016)

I try to think of her flaws, but my mind keep stalling on "perfect boobs". But hey-- I'll take your word for it.


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2016)

Lizzy Caplan > Kat Dennings


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2016)

I loved loved loved this movie as a child .

But I dunno...trying too outwacky Jim Carrey is a fools errand .  So minus points for thinking NPH even come close to filling his shoes but additional points for not using Johnny Depp.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 18, 2016)

did DC handle the colour scheme on this show


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 18, 2016)

they should make a documentary about madlib

fantastic beats and where to find them

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2016)

The World said:


> Lizzy Caplan > Kat Dennings


cute girl , but not exactly a "hard to find" commodity .

I believe Alexandria Daddario >>>>> both though


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 18, 2016)

Titanic 10/10


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> cute girl , but not exactly a "hard to find" commodity .
> 
> I believe Alexandria Daddario >>>>> both though


I meant acting wise and overall worth


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 18, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> cute girl , but not exactly a "hard to find" commodity .
> 
> I believe Alexandria Daddario >>>>> both though



100 on all of it. 

Shouldn't none of them be doing comedy.


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I loved loved loved this movie as a child .
> 
> But I dunno...trying too outwacky Jim Carrey is a fools errand .  So minus points for thinking NPH even come close to filling his shoes but additional points for not using Johnny Depp.


my question is why're they even doing this?

hasn't it only been 10 years since the film?

Hollywood running out of ideas so fast, soon live action movies will get 2D animated remakes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2016)

The World said:


> I meant acting wise and overall worth


Oh, agreed 


Cyphon said:


> 100 on all of it.
> 
> Shouldn't none of them be doing comedy.


Well, I think Lizzy is good at showing sarcastic wit. She's the funniest of the three .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

You know what.  I agree gesy.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 18, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well, I think Lizzy is good at showing sarcastic wit. She's the funniest of the three .



You may be right. I believe this was my first exposure to her. But she wasn't funny at all in this. And tits wasn't funny in either of the Thor movies or 40 year old virgin.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

2016 - The Year of Gesy is coming to an end.

(Gesy started the year strong, but he started to flounder during the dog days of summer.)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2016)

Fantastic Beasts: C+

Meh. It was fine, but underwhelming.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Don't worry.  Rules Don't Apply and Allied coming to save the day next week.

And 2017 looks like it could be excellent.


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry.  Rules Don't Apply and Allied coming to save the day next week.
> 
> And 2017 looks like it could be excellent.



John Wick 2, dude.

I'm thinking he's back.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Funny fact Yasha, the guy who attacked Cusack from behind is Benny the Jet Urquidez, who used to be a martial arts star. He fought Jackie Chan a few times, with "Wheels on Meals" being considered by many to be Jackie's best fight scene. The first time I saw "1408", it threw me off guard because I recognized him, but didn't know what he was doing cameo'ing in a horror movie (turns out he's Cusack's buddy and rl trainer). I kept wondering about that all throughout the movie.
> 
> And then I got naked.



Cute story, Martial. Sharing another story of me and hotel.

So I was staying in this cheap budget hotel in Bangkok, near a shady red light district. Next door was an old couple who I guessed from their accent were from England and I happened to overhear the old lady calling the old man Albert. I found a card with phone number for call girls service on the desk in my room. Being the evil man that I was, I called and asked for a shemale and gave them the hotel name and the room number of the old couple and told them my name was Albert. Barely half an hour later, I heard a furious argument coming from next door, and I couldn't help but grinned to myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Cute story, Martial. Sharing another story of me and hotel.
> 
> So I was staying in this cheap budget hotel in Bangkok, near a shady red light district. Next door was an old couple who I guessed from their accent were from England and I happened to overhear the old lady calling the old man Albert. I found a card with phone number for call girls service on the desk in my room. Being the evil man that I was, I called and asked for a shemale and gave them the hotel name and the room number of the old couple and told them my name was Albert. Barely half an hour later, I heard a furious argument coming from next door, and I couldn't help but grinned to myself.



you sunnovabitch


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Hopefully true.

Or you just watched Joy Ride.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2016)

Never seen Joy Ride.

Hell or High Water

This was alright. There are a few genres that I notice I usually enjoy much less than you guys do: war, heist, zombies. I guess I never get the kick out of seeing people shoot. Gun has never been part of my culture. But then serial murder has never been part of my culture either, but the psychology of serial killer fascinates me so I guess it's more of a personal preference thing. I would rather see people die in freakish ways than being shot to death.

7/10


----------



## Ae (Nov 19, 2016)

We just received Godiva chocolate as gifts and even though I'm vegan I accepted it anyways.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Welp, you guys are going to have to get by without me for a little while.  Flying to Puerto Rico for a week long luxury (not Carnival) cruise right after Thanksgiving.  Drawbacks to being a baller.  Doubt I will be online much.


----------



## Grape (Nov 19, 2016)

I was thinking about going to Fantastic Beasts, but then I realized what a money grab it is, and so desperate..

Six movies? What?

If they really wanted to do dope shit and make money, they would reboot Harry Potter itself. They can do much better now than the original series. Cast could be picked and age as the characters did.
So we don't have fucking 21 year olds playing 17 year olds. 

Also learn what didn't work from the original series... 

They could do way better.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

I want a tv reboot Grape.  But they also need to deviate from the books.  Rowling has admitted that she pandered to the fans.  And Deathly Hallows ended up being an unmitigated disaster.

Do it right this time!


----------



## Ae (Nov 19, 2016)

*Poetry* (2009):

Jesus Christ, can I just die before I turn 70 please?

8


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Welp, you guys are going to have to get by without me for a little while.  Flying to Puerto Rico for a week long luxury (not Carnival) cruise right after Thanksgiving.  Drawbacks to being a baller.  Doubt I will be online much.



Godspeed, dude


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Honestly it doesn't really matter to me who the president is.  I'm good.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

The Edge of Seventeen:  B.

The coming of age genre will always be my favorite.  Good for Steinfeld.  This was her first good performance in a while.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

#nxttakeovertoronto

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2016)

Have fun and enjoy life, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks Yasha.

My advice to you guys is to constantly travel.  Explore this planet.  You won't regret it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 19, 2016)

Does anyone watches The Good Wife?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> My advice to you guys is to constantly travel.  Explore this planet.  You won't regret it.


Would if I could.

Drawbacks to being broke.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2016)

Hopefully I will get to see aurora in Alaska before my US visa expires.

The Conjuring 2

Umm...so a powerful demon will tell you its name if you ask even though it can be used as a weapon against it. And it will obediently go back to hell too if you ask it to.

6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Hopefully I will get to see aurora in Alaska before my US visa expires.
> 
> The Conjuring 2
> 
> ...



From what I recall, part of that actually comes from Catholic mythology, although only a person of faith can do it. The idea is that the power of Christ forces the demon to give his name and a trained exorcist would use this knowledge to defeat it- as every demon has their own weakness. 

The World is Not Enough: B-

Not one of the better Bond flicks, although the opening action sequence is awesome and there is enough good stuff to make it watchable. But it runs out of steam 40 minutes prior to the conclusion and holly hell, Denise Richards is the worst Bond girl. She's a weak plot device character who only exists because of a quota, Richards is a bad actress and she has no chemistry with Brosnan. It doesn't help that Elekra King is a great character, played by a good actress who shared chemistry with Brosnan. But she's the villain, so the final scene cannot be based around her. I did think she was underused though. The first female Bond villain should be more memorable, but because her villainy is supposed to be a twist, they never can do a lot with her.


----------



## Jena (Nov 20, 2016)

I rewatched Fellowship of the Ring last night and I forgot how boring that first movie was


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

They are all pretty boring for me.  I can't even feign interest in ever watching the Hobbit.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Ugh theatre was sold out, it's Sunday shouldn't these people be in church!?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2016)

*Shin Godzilla* - Dug it a lot, enjoyed the stuff with the humans way more than I expected.  Godzilla scenes were great when juxtaposed with the bureaucracy nonsense but when it got going, it got GOING.  The scene where Godzilla uses his atomic breath for the first time is fuckign *PERFECT*, it's so good that the ending is an automatic anti-climax in comparison.

Was worried initially after I read a lot of reviews calling it Nationalist and Anti-American, but I didnt get that vibe entirely.  Maybe its because of the reviews I read painting it to be Godzilla vs King Ghidorah levels of 'rah nippon is the master race', but it seemed generally even handed with everyone acting more in line with how the foreign powers act i nthe original cut of Return of Godzilla.

*Suicide Squad (Extended Cut)* - Skipped out on seeing this in theaters to wait for this since it was obvious this was coming.  I dug it, 7/10.  Not a perfect movie by any means, but I had fun with it.  I saw it wit ha guy who saw the theatrical cut and every oncei n a while he'd go 'what the fuck this wasnt in the movie' to scenes that actually gave character development or set up later scenes.  Brilliant work, WB.

I liked most of the characters, not really hating anyone (I was mostly indifferent to Florida Joker) but my MVP has to be El Diablo.  Liked his bits, and his story in the bar was heavier stuff than I was expecting and I really liked his role in the final confrontation.

*Zootopia* - Finally saw this, dug it a lot.  Dug the plot and characters a lot, and there were some really great jokes I loved.  After a year of Hot Takes of how the ~metaphor~ breaks down, having seen it I just went 'yeah of course, it's a disney movie' and rolled my eyes at the year of wasted effort.

*The Strain* season 3 - Same as always, a mess but you can tell the people involved are having a ball.  Lot of great moments and neat character bits.  Special mention to the out of nowhere flashback to Fet's grandfather in WW2 showing th circumstances that led to him being a collaborator in the Holocaust.  Was extremely unexpectedly heavy and ended in a way I dont think anyway was expecting.  

As for negatives, I was very disappointed with how the plot of Police Resistance to the vampires ended, made the whole two season diversion seem like a complete waste of time.  Same goes with the subplot about trying to seal away The Master, when all was said and done that came off like filler.

Also how they turns Fet into a fucking whiny baby and supreme fedora shitlord, not even Kevin Durand's natural charm could salvage that SHIT.

Also I'm not usually a 'this sucks because the book didi t better', but the entire ending felt like they were too afraid to even attempt an adaptation of how book 2 ended. That such an ending would take 2 very popular characters off the board and force everyone to radically change with the situation and they were afraid that that would alienate people so they stuck with a very watered down version of the ending as a weak compromise.  Fucking wasted the entire character of The Silver Angel as a result.  Lame.


*Gotham* Season 2 - This show is hilarious horseshit, had a lot of fun.  There were moments here and there where it approached being actually good which surprised me a lot, wasn't enough to make it an overall Legit Good season but it made it somethign I didn't regret sitting through.  The plot with the guy trying to take over Gotham was pretty good and filled with nonsense and then they say fuck it and it turns ito a mad scientist plot with zombie ninjas.  

Big saving grace as always is the acting, particularly the guy who plays Penguin.  There arer a million ways his character could completely fall apart, but it works because of the effort he puts into it.  BD Wong also made a surprisignly good Hugo Strange

*Agents of SHIELD* season 3 - Well this was a step down from last season.  I dug a lot of it conceptually, but in execution is left a LOT to be desired.  

*The Blacklist* season 3 - Eh, about the same as it ever was, fugitive plot was kind of interesting and seeing Tom off the leash led to some interesting stuff but show wasn't particularly better than the last 2 seasons.  It surprised me with a shocking character death that led to a really interesting status quo but then they undid it for the finale and it was like someone sitting on a whoopie cushion.

As always the big draw is James Spader, I'm still not sick of his schtick.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Castiel said:


> *The Strain
> Gotham
> Agents of SHIELD*



Do you not have anyone in your life that cares about you? We wouldn't have let you do this to yourself around here.


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They are all pretty boring for me.  I can't even feign interest in ever watching the Hobbit.



Man, fuck the Hobbit series. When I was in London, in January of 2015, I was feeling lazy one day and didn't want to explore too far into the city(and besides, since I was staying for a little over a month, I could make up for it later) so I decided to go see a film at their BFI IMAX.

It was January so the film choices were limited as fuck. I had already had an unpleasant experience watching Taken 3, so I thought maybe watch a Hobbit film for the first time(I didn't watch any other films outside the LOTR trilogy) might change my negative perception of them as needless money grabs. And besides, it was in IMAX, so it should be automatically better.



.... fuck that, never again.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2016)

Hobbit 1 and 2 were good though

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2016)

Jena said:


> I rewatched Fellowship of the Ring last night and I forgot how boring that first movie was

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

@Rukia 

Sell me on a cruise line vacation dude. I am using 3 business weeks worth of vacation days to basically get a month off to try and do this overseas trip.

But I will have another 2 weeks left after that to ponder on either using for extended long weekends, or another trip.

I have heard all the horror stories already, so know that you need to pimp the fuck outta this type of vacation to gain my interest.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I just think it is a good quick easy way to see a lot of countries.  My family trip to Germany, Austria, and Switzerland a few years ago was a lot of fun.  But it required a lot of effort to figure out methods of transportation, hotels, events, etc.

And there have been a lot of cruise problems recently.  You get what you pay for.  Cheap cruise liners like Carnival tend to have all of the problems.

Cruises also have a lot of old people.  and sometimes the old people get sick.  I'm fine with it.  The boat becomes less crowded for the cool younger people like myself.

This will be my like 9th or 10th cruise.  I really enjoy them.  But I enjoy weekend getaways to California as well.  So there are just a lot of options dude.

Go somewhere warm.  Get out of that Toronto cold for a few weeks.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I just think it is a good quick easy way to see a lot of countries.  My family trip to Germany, Austria, and Switzerland a few years ago was a lot of fun.  But it required a lot of effort to figure out methods of transportation, hotels, events, etc.
> 
> And there have been a lot of cruise problems recently.  You get what you pay for.  Cheap cruise liners like Carnival tend to have all of the problems.
> 
> ...


take me on a cruise Rukia

you can brag to your friends how you're doing charity work for the poor and autistic

ill dress the part


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> Do you not have anyone in your life that cares about you? We wouldn't have let you do this to yourself around here.


I should post here more often then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

I am just imagining all of us stuck on a cruise liner for 3 weeks, and the hijinx that would ensue


----------



## Jena (Nov 20, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I do like the LOTR movies though

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 20, 2016)

I liked the first Hobbit movie, the other 2 no. 

LotR movies were decent. Really good if you consider the boring material they spawned from.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Detective said:


> I am just imagining all of us stuck on a cruise liner for 3 weeks, and the hijinx that would ensue


Narutoforums cruise.


----------



## Jena (Nov 20, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> I liked the first Hobbit movie, the other 2 no.
> 
> LotR movies were decent. Really good if you consider the boring material they spawned from.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2016)

*Don't Breathe*

One of my favorite movies this year and one of the  top horror film I've seen in a couple years ."Don't Breathe"' doesn't let up at all  . I love films that attempts to confuse you as to who antagonizers are-- if I had to take a side, I'd  root for the old man. I will say some elements didn't make a lick of sense, but the tension that was held on to for most of the movie's length makes up for it  .

*A-*

*Turbo Kid*

A ridiculous, goretastic, nostalgia-laced acid trip for Detective aged individuals to kickback  and reminisce on how it felt to be young again . With 80's synths playing in the background of a film that looked to be paid for in pocket lint, this was  surprisingly thrilling.
*
B+*


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Detective said:


> I am just imagining all of us stuck on a cruise liner for 3 weeks, and the hijinx that would ensue


Let be honest, half of the people here would be the guy holding a cup and not contribute anything to the group.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Masterpiece.  Survivor Series starts soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Besides @Detective would never meet up with anyone because he would never give up his anonymity.


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> Besides @Detective would never meet up with anyone because he would never give up his anonymity.



Fuck you, not my damn fault like 99.9% of you guys assumed that I was a life size version of my original avatar/set, that roams the world and solves crimes by dinner time.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Don't Breathe*
> 
> One of my favorite movies this year and one of the  top horror film I've seen in a couple years ."Don't Breathe"' doesn't let up at all  . I love films that attempts to confuse you as to who antagonizers are-- if I had to take a side, I'd  root for the old man. I will say some elements didn't make a lick of sense, but the tension that was held on to for most of the movie's length makes up for it  .
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one who liked Don't Breathe, my brother hated it for some reason 

I'd give it more like a B however

and yeah Turbo Kid was an underrated sleeper hit that took me by surprise


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2016)

Really ? The reviews I've seen I looked into were highly positive .


*Spoiler*: __ 



My Mother walked into the birthing scene ...so that was fun


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

ITT: Gesy discusses supposedly fantastic reviews and where to find them

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Really ? The reviews I've seen I looked into were highly positive .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




did she tell you stop watching creepy porn? 

Usually it's whenever I'm watching HBO shows and the bitches are howling during the softcore sex that things get awkward for my family

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Can't be any worst than watching _A Clockwork Orange_ with your parents.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2016)

"_is this the kind of thing you're into?"_

I watch premium channel shows with a closed door.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Not that it is a graphic movie or anything.  But I went and saw The movie Chloe.  And there are some lesbian scenes in the movie.  And there was a girl sitting a few seats away from me.  We were the only two people in the theatre.  And I thought it was kind of awkward.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Not that it is a graphic movie or anything.  But I went and saw The movie Chloe.  And there are some lesbian scenes in the movie.  And there was a girl sitting a few seats away from me.  We were the only two people in the theatre.  And I thought it was kind of awkward.



She was signalling you to grab her by pussy


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

This has been a few years, so I'm not sure about the memory.  But I'm pretty sure that she was fairly attractive.


----------



## Didi (Nov 20, 2016)

Jena said:


> I rewatched Fellowship of the Ring last night and I forgot how boring that first movie was


----------



## Didi (Nov 20, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> I liked the first Hobbit movie, the other 2 no.
> 
> LotR movies were decent. Really good if you consider the boring material they spawned from.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2016)

Turbo Kid is dope, Gesy. Can't wait for the sequel.

And Fellowship > the other two LotR movies >>>>>>> those shitty Hobbit ones


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

The World said:


> did she tell you stop watching creepy porn?
> 
> Usually it's whenever I'm watching HBO shows and the bitches are howling during the softcore sex that things get awkward for my family



lol

I imagine for many of the teen generation these days, with the latest technology that includes noise reduction headphones...their worst nighmare would be a scenario where they are watching really loud porn in their room but cannot be heard with the headset plugged in, but ultimately they accidentally pull the cord out of it's PC socket during an erratic movement.... and then the noise automatically goes full blast through the PC speakers.

Imagine the convo between Gesy and his mom in that scenario

Or worse.... Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2016)

oh, and _Moonlight_ gets an 8, maybe a 9, in my book. 

MOTY candidate.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2016)

Detective said:


> lol
> 
> I imagine for many of the teen generation these days, with the latest technology that includes noise reduction headphones...their worst nighmare would be a scenario where they are watching really loud porn in their room but cannot be heard with the headset plugged in, but ultimately they accidentally pull the cord out of it's PC socket during an erratic movement.... and then the noise automatically goes full blast through the PC speakers.
> 
> ...


I actually did that last week but it was because I accidentally wanted to watch porn on my big screen TV rather than my monitor

and when I turned on the TV it was at  100% volume at 3am in the morning and I have 2 women living beneath me as tenants 

this was what I was watching


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

FUCKING WARUDO AND ANOTHER LAPSE OF JUDGEMENT


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2016)

Stunna would panic and smash his fist through the computer screen.


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2016)

hey we've all been there


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Stunna would panic and smash his fist through the computer screen.



FUCK THAT, YOU KNOW HE WOULD COMPLETELY FREEZE UP LIKE A HAMSTER OUT OF THE FEAR OF GETTING CHOKED THE FUCK OUT BY HIS DAD


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2016)

Stunna's dad, sculptor of jawline


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

The World said:


> hey we've all been there



I just want to take this opportunity to say that I took great pride in never being caught out.

Even before I got my own PC with internet in my room(1997 - previously we only had a family PC that was in the den), and had to sneak downstairs, while evading the creaking steps on the stairs by knowing exactly how to distribute my weight, and watching softcore porn films knowing the risk that would occur if my parents randomly decided to wake up and come downstairs.... but having a contingency plan with the "previous channel button" of the remote.... all while there was a realistic looking clump of clothes under my covers upstairs, and enough exit routes back upstairs through the kitchen stairs.

So many close calls, where I had to evade into one of the washrooms, and stay quiet behind the shower curtain, while my dad got up to take a piss. Then sneak my way back into my bedroom, knowing the alarm system that was my sisters were just across the hall, and they would get suspicious if I woke them up accidentally, and rat me out. But I had mastered the art of slowly opening and turning the round door knobs, and using cloth to cushin the noise.

Man, what great life lessons those were. I had years prior learned the importance of patience and suspense from playing GoldenEye 64, then mastered the art of stealth even before getting my first opportunity to play Metal Gear Solid on a PS1.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Detective said:


> lol
> 
> I imagine for many of the teen generation these days, with the latest technology that includes noise reduction headphones...their worst nighmare would be a scenario where they are watching really loud porn in their room but cannot be heard with the headset plugged in, but ultimately they accidentally pull the cord out of it's PC socket during an erratic movement.... and then the noise automatically goes full blast through the PC speakers.
> 
> ...



I watch my porn on mute.


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

tfw even to this day, there are people in the various corporate offices that I travel to, who relay they get scared as fuck when they suddenly notice I am in a room with them, but never heard any indication of my arrival

Urban Ninja Skills FTW


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> I watch my porn on mute.



You heathen!

You have to watch porn with minimal sound, it's useless otherwise to watch it on mute.

It's part of the risk, but reward to have both visual and audible sources of adolescent entertainment.

Sometimes you can get creative and have one side of the headphone on your left air, while the ride side is still open to detect any signs of oncoming parental danger.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Detective said:


> I just want to take this opportunity to say that I took great pride in never being caught out.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh trust me, they fucking knew. Do you think it's any less awkward for them? What do think they would do? 

"Son, we know that you been watching porn...."


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2016)

Trust me, parents know. They just don't wanna talk about it because they don't wanna deal with the awkwardness. If I have a teenage son who locks himself up in the room, I know what's up. Cuz I've been there myself.

Edit: Got ninja'ed by Masterrace. What the heck?


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> Oh trust me, they fucking knew. Do you think it's any less awkward for them? What do think they would do?
> 
> "Son, we know that you been watching porn...."



lol, I don't have white parents, though.

My ass would have been kicked by my dad or mom if they ever caught me watching porn as a young teen. Thus, I had a clean incident record.

Of course your parents would have known, not because of any direct sign due to your Charlie Chaplin silent porn watching techniques, but via your no doubt crusty as fuck boxers when your mom collected the laundry.

This is also why I also volunteered to do my own laundry as a teen. My parents though I was extremely mature for my age, and thoughtful to learning about responsibility.

 


*P.S:* I imagine Gesy is reading this right now, and suddenly makes the connection regarding the crusty underwear comment. I wonder if all those looks his mom gives him now makes more sense?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2016)

Detective said:


> tfw even to this day, there are people in the various corporate offices that I travel to, who relay they get scared as fuck when they suddenly notice I am in a room with them, but never heard any indication of my arrival
> 
> Urban Ninja Skills FTW



Dark skinned people's problem. The anxiety level is higher when people are alone with dark skinned stranger. It's been scientifically proven.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Detective said:


> lol, I don't have white parents, though.
> 
> My ass would have been kicked by my dad or mom if they ever caught me watching porn as a young teen. Thus, I had a clean incident record.
> 
> Of course your parents would have known, not because of any direct sign due to your Charlie Chaplin silent porn watching techniques, but via your no doubt crusty as fuck boxers when your mom collected the laundry.



That's all fear. You just assumed that because of stereotypes. You're an adult now, call your parents and asked if they knew.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2016)

You're never adult in front of Asian parents.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2016)

Detective said:


> lol
> 
> I imagine for many of the teen generation these days, with the latest technology that includes noise reduction headphones...their worst nighmare would be a scenario where they are watching really loud porn in their room but cannot be heard with the headset plugged in,


Yeah...........those headphones has costed me an L before 



Stunna said:


> oh, and _Moonlight_ gets an 8, maybe a 9, in my book.
> 
> MOTY candidate.



O'happy day, Moonlight was a movie I had my eye on.



Detective said:


> lol, I don't have white parents, though.
> 
> My ass would have been kicked by my dad or mom if they ever caught me watching porn as a young teen. Thus, I had a clean incident record.
> 
> ...



Lmao, My mom's a nurse. I'm sure she has heard it all when it comes to masturbation stories ...

That said , i'm sure I'd have to commit seppuku to relieve the shame of having another talk on  masturbation etiquette .


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lmao, My mom's a nurse. I'm sure she has heard it all when it comes to masturbation stories ...
> 
> That said , i'm sure I'd have to commit seppuku to relieve the shame of having another talk on  masturbation etiquette .



LOLOLOLOLOL, Wait, you got an actual talk on this?

Holy shit


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2016)

Masturbation etiquette. 

Stunna's dad probably has a masturbation ten commandments.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

At least we can all go to bed at night knowing we're not this guy


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2016)

Thou shalt not fappeth in a cup.


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> At least we can all go to bed at night knowing we're not this guy



..... kids these days literally have no sense of strategic planning. Everything is such a panic move


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2016)

Yasha said:


> You're never adult in front of Asian parents.



Maybe because they look 15 until their 30's!


Detective said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL, Wait, you got an actual talk on this?
> 
> Holy shit


Yeah ...


Ae said:


> At least we can all go to bed at night knowing we're not this guy


This story sounds fake as fuck. But yeah , I'll be drinking from paper cups for a while .


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn Gesy, didn't know you grew up with L's of a Sesame Street educational magnitude like that


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2016)

We talking about masturbation etiquette? As long as you're not jerking it in the theater that's showing "Ice Age 4", you're good. 

and lol, the Lesnar Vs Goldberg match was WWE at its trolling finest.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2016)

you wonder how girls that are squirters deal with their parents


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2016)

Ae said:


> Let be honest, half of the people here would be the guy holding a cup and not contribute anything to the group.


Tru I probably wouldn't meet up with many of you


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2016)

hey para


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey warudo


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2016)

Die Another Day: C

Definitely one of the weakest Bond films and its a shame this closed off Brosnan's tenure in the role. I actually liked the first half of the movie, as it seemed like it was striving to be a throwback in all the right ways- exotic locations, quirky locals, breezy pacing, crazy sets and over-the-top villains. But the 2nd half gets ruined by

- Bad CGI and green screen work, which unfortunately drive the majority of the action scenes. 
- Halle Berry isn't a very good Bond girl, although I don't really blame the actress. She's not very convincing when trying to be witty or bad-ass, but her dialogue is so lame that it would've been a difficult sell anyway. At least she's better than Denise Richards. 
- It emulates the formula of "The World is Not Enough", especially in regards to a twist, but it's not as good.
- The one-liners are just bad all around. "The World is Not Enough" underwhelmed in this area, but at least the "and I thought Christmas only came once a year" line was hilariously terrible. But these lines just all suck.
- It wastes the Rogue-Bond idea so much that I found myself wondering why they bothered in the first place. Also, why is Michael Madsen even here? So underused. 

So yeah, this hasn't aged well, but I still feel like even the lesser Bonds are watchable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2016)

Obama's an interesting guy, but isn't it a bit too early to be bringing the biopics out the woodwork ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2016)

My "Fantastic Beasts" review is up! 


Well, "Allied" isn't wowing the critics. Might be taking the next 2 weeks off...naked.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> My "Fantastic Beasts" review is up!
> 
> 
> Well, "Allied" isn't wowing the critics. Might be taking the next 2 weeks off...naked.


Check out Rules Don't Apply instead.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 21, 2016)

Victoria - 5.5/10

Can't stand the shaky cam.


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2016)

*Arrival: *Light 8

I understand why some did not love this movie. Probably because they were a woman and needed to shut the fuck up and know their place. I too was slightly let down, but I still appreciate it. Within recent years, I would probably rank it favorably against most other notable alien/space films. It's definitely better than Interstellar though.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Victoria - 5.5/10
> 
> Can't stand the shaky cam.


----------



## Marco (Nov 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Obama's an interesting guy, but isn't it a bit too early to be bringing the biopics out the woodwork ?


Neat. Didn't know this was happening.

He achieved something no one had done before. That's worth a movie, at least. And he's always been a very likable personality.

Then there's a fact that so many people will be in nostalgia mode for Obama after 2016 elections.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 21, 2016)

Stunna said:


>


I have motion sickness. I threw up on a little girl's scalp watching REC.


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2016)

I thought Victoria was boring. I hated all the characters. They were annoying and weren't that bright so I couldn't care for them. And considering the situations that they got into, it would help to have characters you could root for.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2016)

Marco said:


> Neat. Didn't know this was happening.
> 
> He achieved something no one had done before. That's worth a movie, at least. And he's always been a very likable personality.
> 
> Then there's a fact that so many people will be in nostalgia mode for Obama after 2016 elections.


Yeah, I knew movies would happen , it's just sooner than expected is all I'm saying.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 21, 2016)

*Son of Saul
*
Couldn't finish. Really boring. Plus, shaky cam again.

1/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2016)

I think it's too soon to make an Obama movie, but yes, it was eventually bound to happen and we will all probably miss him in the next 4 years. Hell, I'm already missing him and I didn't even vote for him...and he hasn't even left yet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 22, 2016)

Did anybody else witness that Cars 3 trailer?


----------



## Marco (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh, God. The first one was actually decent.


----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2016)

The Bush movie was released at near the end of his administration too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> I think it's too soon to make an Obama movie, but yes, it was eventually bound to happen and we will all probably miss him in the next 4 years. Hell, I'm already missing him and I didn't even vote for him...and he hasn't even left yet!


Right dude , rather you're satisfied with his presidential run or not, most can admit his personality and charisma isn't easily emulated.

I think his place in history being smacked between 2 of the 3 stooges is one of life's funniest jokes .


----------



## Yasha (Nov 22, 2016)

*R100 - 3/10
*
One of those weird movies Japanese churns out a dozen every year. Unfortunately, good ones are extremely rare. 

In fact, I can count them all with one hand:
Audition
Survive Style 5+
Funuke Show Some Love, You Losers
Cold Fish
Ichi the Killer


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2016)

Bluebeard said:


> Did anybody else witness that Cars 3 trailer?


Can't be worse than _Cars 2._


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 22, 2016)

Cars 2 > Cars 1.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Cars 2 > Cars 1.


You're wrong;

but that's okay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2016)

Ae said:


> The Bush movie was released at near the end of his administration too.



That's a good point, but I interpreted the existence of "W" as an attempt to understand Bush, or maybe just to come to terms with his administration- which had an unusual impact on all of our lives. The Obama movie might be good, but right now, it just feels...exploitive? I guess?


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> You're wrong;
> 
> but that's okay.



Spy car movie > redneck car movie


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 22, 2016)

I only saw the first, and this was waay back. I have absolutely no idea what the 2nd is about.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Haven't seen either.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 22, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I only saw the first, and this was waay back. I have absolutely no idea what the 2nd is about.



It is Bond-ish but with Cars.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I only saw the first, and this was waay back. I have absolutely no idea what the 2nd is about.


The tow truck going to japan or some shit. I honestly can't stand those films.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2016)

Wait........Did we_ really_ get 3 Cars movies before an Incredible 2?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> You're wrong;
> 
> but that's okay.


Toy Story > Toy Story 2


----------



## Yasha (Nov 22, 2016)

Wrong. Toy Story is one of the rare exceptions that gets better with each sequel.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Toy Story > Toy Story 2





Yasha said:


> Wrong. Toy Story is one of the rare exceptions that gets better with each sequel.


You're wrong;

but that's okay.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 22, 2016)

Shut up stunna


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2016)

I would if I were wrong.

But I'm not.

So I won't.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 22, 2016)

Story time:

There was this rotund boy sitting next to me during the Fantastic Beasts showing. He kept talking, explaining to his Muggle friend who obviously had not seen nor read the Harry Potter series stuffs like why wizards can teleport ("It's not teleportation! It's called disapparition, and you need to take an exam to be allowed to do it. It's super hard and you have to master the 3D - Destination, Determination and Deliberation, to be able to do it") or what is the difference between a Muggle and a Squib. ("Squib is like a retard in a magical family who can't use any magic, and Muggle is just normal retard. Ha ha ha") I was fairly annoyed because it distracted me from enjoying the film. Then suddenly he stood up and wanted to squeeze his way through the row to go to the toilet. It was during one of the tense scenes (Newt and Jacob trying to capture the Erumpert) and all I saw was this Erumpert ass wiggling in front of my face. So I decided to teach him a lesson. I put a chunk of chocolate bar I was munching on his seat, and when he returned he didn't notice it and sat right on top of it. He continued to chat with his friend til the end of the film. When we left, I heard his friend teasing him about having crapped in his pants, and I left the scene as quickly as I could.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 23, 2016)

*Open Your Eyes
*
Aha, found a hidden gem. Haven't come across a mystery thriller with a novel premise in a while.

8/10


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2016)

Abre los Ojos is great yeah

much better than Vanilla Sky imo


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 23, 2016)

Yasha said:


> *Son of Saul
> *
> Couldn't finish. Really boring. Plus, shaky cam again.
> 
> 1/10


Harsh


Stunna said:


>


Harsh


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 23, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> It is Bond-ish but with Cars.


This makes little to no sense. I guess I'd have to watch it, but I doubt I will.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 23, 2016)

Since you mentioned Open Your Eyes and Vanilla Sky, Am I the only one here who doesn't find Penelope Cruz attractive? I never got the hype about her. She's a decent actress, but I really dislike her for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

I was never a big fan.  But I also think it is worth noting that she hasn't aged well.  She made me long for Keira Knightly in that last PotC.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 23, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> This makes little to no sense. I guess I'd have to watch it, but I doubt I will.


----------



## Ae (Nov 23, 2016)

Ayeee watch this!


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2016)

disney keep fucking up deez child stars


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2016)

Crack is wack


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 23, 2016)

Raven Symone in her prime could definitely get it. IIRC it was around Dr. Dolittle 2 timeframe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2016)

boy is It funny  when people start talking about your prime years when you're only around your late 20's.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> boy is It funny  when people start talking about your prime years when you're only around your late 20's.



I feel like I am still getting into my prime. I was talking about her looks specifically. She started getting fat at some point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> I feel like I am still getting into my prime. I was talking about her looks specifically. She started getting fat at some point.


Well guys have an easier battle with Father Time than women . I was speaking generally . If you can't even last your 20's , it can only go downhill from there .


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well guys have an easier battle with Father Time than women . I was speaking generally . If you can't even last your 20's , it can only go downhill from there .



I hear that man. I am 30 and feel like I am just getting into my prime.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 23, 2016)

You're married. Your prime is meaningless.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 23, 2016)

Yasha said:


> You're married. Your prime is meaningless.



I am not talking about looks. I am talking about physically and mentally. Was only talking about Ravens looks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2016)

Yasha said:


> You're married. Your prime is meaningless.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

Enjoy your Thanksgiving @~Gesy~


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2016)

You too, @Rukia . Doing anything special ?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

Well, I'm going on a Caribbean cruise this weekend.  On the actual day?  Not at all.  I will probably go to a movie and try to find an open restaurant.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm hyped for the new Fifty Shades.  More naked Dakota Johnson is something I will definitely welcome enthusiastically.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

20th Century Women trailer. Elle Fanning smoking turns me on.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 24, 2016)

I watched the first two episodes of Game of Thrones, Season 6. Both were solid, earning a B from me, even though the only parts that stood out annoyed me (Dorne, Bolton's death, DORNE). The pacing was swift though and there was some great cinematography.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Rules Don't Apply:  C.

I loved Lily Collins in this.  Her drunk singing scene was great.  Overall though, I was a tad bored.  I even thought about leaving early since it was so late.

And the Warren Beatty Howard Hughes was totally insufferable.

But if you love Lily Collins, it is at least worth a rental.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh I like her alright.Will have to check that out.

Rewatched No Country for Old Men for the third time last night. And holy shit is it a brilliant movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Yeah, one of my favorites.


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Feastforfatties Day guys


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2016)

Les celebrate whitey giving dem Native Americans the biggest "Gotcha!" in history by stuffing ourselves and starting fights in Walmarts for  that plasma that's 70% off !


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2016)

ayo fuck yo cynicism

I'm finna eat today and cop this 3DS tomorrow


----------



## Jena (Nov 24, 2016)

*The Hateful Eight* - 6/10

Reservoir Dogs + Django Unchained = The Hateful Eight. Since I'm so brilliant and original, I'm sure I'm the only one who has made this comparison.

Anyway, didn't live up the glowing reviews, but it's also not _that_ bad. I mean, it's not good but it's not the worst. It also didn't need to be 4 and a half hours long but that's just my opinion


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Gluttony Day, another holiday to  excuse Americans to be terrible people.


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2016)

Stunna said:


> ayo fuck yo cynicism
> 
> I'm finna eat today and cop this 3DS tomorrow



Meanwhile, Natives are being tear-gassed in North Dakota. Yeah, I can really feel the black oppression and struggle.


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2016)

And I'm thankful for everyone here except for Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2016)

Ae said:


> Meanwhile, Natives are being tear-gassed in North Dakota. Yeah, I can really feel the black oppression and struggle.





Ae said:


> And I'm thankful for everyone here except for Stunna


I know it's Thanksgiving, but I think I'll pass up on the bait at the table.


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2016)

Jena said:


> *The Hateful Eight* - 6/10
> 
> Reservoir Dogs + Django Unchained = The Hateful Eight. Since I'm so brilliant and original, I'm sure I'm the only one who has made this comparison.
> 
> Anyway, didn't live up the glowing reviews, but it's also not _that_ bad. I mean, it's not good but it's not the worst. It also didn't need to be 4 and a half hours long but that's just my opinion


4 and a half hours? What movie did you watch?

Or are you like Annie, popping pills when you got bored?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2016)

tbf the movie does drag


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, one of my favorites.


Chigurh has to be one of the creepiest and most frightening movie characters ever. The way he looks, behaves, speaks and pretty much everything about him is so unsettling. Hell, his presence alone is enough to make you very uncomfortable. And then there's the oxygen tank weapon, so fucking effective and so damn scary. Flawless performance by J.Bardem, and fantastic directing by the Coens. Never get enough of this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Having Indian blood in the 21st century is a great thing.  There really are quite a lot of benefits imo.  But unrelated to that.. this project is going to happen.  And if you try to thwart it.  They have a right to remove you no matter what your ethnicity is.


Ae said:


> Meanwhile, Natives are being tear-gassed in North Dakota. Yeah, I can really feel the black oppression and struggle.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 24, 2016)

Jena said:


> *The Hateful Eight* - 6/10
> 
> Reservoir Dogs + Django Unchained = The Hateful Eight. Since I'm so brilliant and original, I'm sure I'm the only one who has made this comparison.
> 
> Anyway, didn't live up the glowing reviews, but it's also not _that_ bad. I mean, it's not good but it's not the worst. It also didn't need to be 4 and a half hours long but that's just my opinion


I know I might be a little biased towards it, it was my favorite movie of 2015 afterall, but I think that's a little harsh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

btw, I'm about to bite the bullet and check out Allied.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2016)

I more or less agree with Jena; _The Hateful Eight _is one of Tarantino's lesser works.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Hateful Eight doesn't rate for me at all.  I honestly confused it with the Magnificent Seven when I read that.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 24, 2016)

I must admit I'm surprised. Is there anyone else here who enjoyed it as much as I did?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Assassins Creed is going to be a huge flop!  No one is talking about it.  No one even remembers that it is coming out!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I more or less agree with Jena; _The Hateful Eight _is one of Tarantino's lesser works.


I agree that it's one of his lesser works; But his work is so great overall that it doesn't matter .


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 24, 2016)

I think the marketing behind that movie wasn't the best. The background music on the trailers was abysmal, very out of place. 

However, quality-wise, I don't think it will be a 'bad' movie. It was showing some promise from what I've seen so far. I reckon it will be decent at best.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Assassins Creed is going to be a huge flop!  No one is talking about it.  No one even remembers that it is coming out!


Besides the two trailers that were released lowkey , marketing has been shit.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 24, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I agree that it's one of his lesser works; But his work is so great overall that it doesn't matter .


Exactly. I wouldn't agree that it's one of his lesser works(the opposite actually), but even if we all agreed on it, I don't see how a Tarantino movie could be a rated a mere 6 out of 10(bar Death Proof), 

He's a great director(duh) and he's been very consistent with his work and at a really high level.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I think the marketing behind that movie wasn't the best. The background music on the trailers was abysmal, very out of place.
> 
> However, quality-wise, I don't think it will be a 'bad' movie. It was showing some promise from what I've seen so far. I reckon it will be decent at best.



It's gonna be average at best, bruh


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 24, 2016)

That's what I'd bet my money on. I was trying to be optimistic.


----------



## Jena (Nov 24, 2016)

The World said:


> 4 and a half hours? What movie did you watch?
> 
> Or are you like Annie, popping pills when you got bored?



hy·per·bo·le
hīˈpərbəlē/
_noun_

exaggerated statements or claims not meant to be taken literally.
synonyms: , , , , , , ,; More



Liverbird said:


> I know I might be a little biased towards it, it was my favorite movie of 2015 afterall, but I think that's a little harsh.



My biggest issue with it is just that it does feel too much like his other movies, so it doesn't feel different enough to me to be memorable. That being said everything in the movie is pretty good - acting, pacing, set design, etc.


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2016)

hyperbolic time chamber what?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 24, 2016)

Jena said:


> My biggest issue with it is just that it does feel too much like his other movies, so it doesn't feel different enough to me to be memorable. That being said everything in the movie is pretty good - acting, pacing, set design, etc.



I completely understand, because honestly so did I and I'm sure, everyone else who watched it and is familiar with Tarantino's work. The reason behind this, if you're not aware, is that it was originally intended to be a sequel to Django Unchained. Tarantino changed his mind on that(I can't recall the reasons behind the decision).

If you rid yourself from linking it with his previous work, and judge it as the standalone movie that it is, I'm sure you'll be able to see that it's absolutely fantastic on every aspect. What I'd like to emphasize, among other things, are the stunning cinematography that captures that wild winter brilliantly, and the perfect setting that makes the whole movie feel so alive. It has a very strong first, second and third act.


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2016)

I've said it before Tarantino just remake his movies in another setting. Hateful Eight is just Resevior Dogs in a cabin and Django is just Basterds with white people.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone else think the Hamilton Mixtape tracks have been disappointments so far?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Allied:  B.

I thought this was pretty good.  And I felt like the movie kept me guessing the entire way.  Brad and Marion had believable chemistry; in that regard this really did feel like another Mr and Mrs Smith.

The gowns Marion wore were form fitting and absolutely stunning.  So I don't blame Brad at all for losing his damn mind trying to prove the allegations wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Ae said:


> I've said it before Tarantino just remake his movies in another setting. Hateful Eight is just Resevior Dogs in a cabin and Django is just Basterds with white people.


In that regard, maybe we should respect Death Proof a little more?


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I must admit I'm surprised. Is there anyone else here who enjoyed it as much as I did?





I liked it
Long runtime but I was never bored, and the 70mm was gorgeous


it did have some issues but it was okay

it's middle of the pack tarantino-wise for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2016)

RD > KB > PF > JB > H8 > IB > DU > DP


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

I went to the roadshow edition.  And I have to admit that it was really cool.  There were intermissions.  There was sort of a light show and an opening presentation of the theme.  No trailers.  I also had an enthusiastic audience.  It was great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2016)

I went to the roadshow too. The audience's reaction to the Samuel L. Jackson flashback scene plus the ensuing intermission was great.


----------



## Detective (Nov 24, 2016)

Well, I decided to call off the Japan trip. To be frank, I ain't fucking taking a chance with all this earthquake activity going on.... not right now. If I do it, it will be during the summer time next year.

Thankfully because of planning ahead, I was able to get my refund on my tickets(which I can re-use as well) and hotel arrangements since I am a frequent flyer/traveler.

But I have a back up plan.

Europe! Here I come..... again, for another journey of further exploration. I am heading to London, and will travel to within the Eurozone in the midst of my stay.


----------



## Detective (Nov 24, 2016)

@Speedy Jag. 

Mate, is that phone number of yours still active? I have it saved on my phone's memory. 

If the dates line-up if you can travel down, I will text you. I'm gonna try to do some more travel outside the city this time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm going to be in Puerto Rico in about 30 hours.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2016)

Didi said:


> RD > KB > PF > JB > H8 > IB > DU > DP


PF >RD>KB>H8>JB>IB>DU>DP


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Jackie Brown has grown on me.


----------



## Detective (Nov 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to be in Puerto Rico in about 30 hours.



Sometimes I feel we need more members in our Travel Club dude, but then I think, that if we allowed more recruitment, it wouldn't be the same. Just imagine Stunna's posts if he went to London, and visited the set of the Harry Potter studios.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Yeah, I don't understand people that don't travel.

I was in Long Beach, CA earlier this year.  And I was telling someone that I was spending the weekend on Catalina Island.  This person apparently has spent their entire life in California, but has never been there!  It is like a forty minute ride by boat!  Pretty inexcusable imo.


----------



## Detective (Nov 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, I don't understand people that don't travel.
> 
> I was in Long Beach, CA earlier this year.  And I was telling someone that I was spending the weekend on Catalina Island.  This person apparently has spent their entire life in California, but has never been there!  It is like a forty minute ride by boat!  Pretty inexcusable imo.



Heathens, comfortable within their own little mini-universe, not realizing they exist in a pond, and there is a whole ocean literally out there to explore.

This reminds me of Para and his fascination with staying within the LA city limits.


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2016)

LA culture is the fucking worst

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 24, 2016)

Ae said:


> LA culture is the fucking worst



Can't believe they also did Yasha dirty like that, too.


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2016)

Detective said:


> Can't believe they also did Yasha dirty like that, too.



There's a reason why they're so stuck up and entitled. They never had to deal with real adversities. They don't even experience real weather! If they experience real weather like we do, they would know what it's like to help one another, to help get someone's car out of the snow. There's a reason why Hollywood is in LA, everyone there lives in a fake reality.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Detective (Nov 24, 2016)

ITT: Masterrace goes hard in the paint


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2016)

*LA:* fake wannabes who'll never make it
*Every else*: real people with actual talents


----------



## Ae (Nov 24, 2016)

@Detective @Rukia

Yo you guys need to check out Incorporated. It takes places in a future where Canada is building a wall because of mass illegal immigrants from America!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Jackie Brown has grown on me.


I don't care what Vault says; that's his best movie!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2016)

LA with them bling bling culture smh*

Marvel Doctor Strange 
*
So I succumbed to curiosity and went to see this despite having been disillusioned with Marvel for some time. 

Solid cast. Tilda Swinton and Benedict Cumberbatch delivered as usual. Rachel McAdams <3

Overall, the film is alright, better than Guardians of the Galaxy and Captain America.

*7.5/10
*
PS: Before the film, they showed the new Star Wars trailer. It looks like a disaster. No wonder nobody talks about it. 
*
*


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Before the film, they showed the new Star Wars trailer. It looks like a disaster. No wonder nobody talks about it.




Also, I finally watched the Ebert movie, _Life itself. _Hard watch, good movie.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2016)

Really, Stunna? _You_, who complained incessantly about the flaws of Star Wars prequel, are excited for the sequel?


----------



## Detective (Nov 24, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective @Rukia
> 
> Yo you guys need to check out Incorporated. It takes places in a future where Canada is building a wall because of mass illegal immigrants from America!



lol, I watched the pilot episode. Then laughed when I saw that little bit about Canada's new laser fence plan by the future Prime Minister because of the 10 million or so illegal US immigrants who crossed over in the past year.


----------



## Detective (Nov 24, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Really, Stunna? _You_, who complained incessantly about the flaws of Star Wars prequel, are excited for the sequel?



Well, Stunna's consistency about certain things is like a woman's feelings, which is like the autumn sky, as they once said in a certain anime.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2016)

@Rukia, IIRC, you had spent some time in Alaska. I read somewhere that people get paid to stay in Alaska. Is it true?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 24, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Really, Stunna? _You_, who complained incessantly about the flaws of Star Wars prequel, are excited for the sequel?


wtf are you talking about?

1) _Everyone _complains about the Star Wars prequels

2) _Rogue One _isn't a sequel, it's an _Episode IV _prequel

3) _Rogue One _looks like the best SW movie in a long while


----------



## Detective (Nov 24, 2016)

Yasha said:


> @Rukia, IIRC, you had spent some time in Alaska. I read somewhere that people get paid to stay in Alaska. Is it true?



It's called geographical differential. You get it either for working in a place where the cost of living is higher(New York, San Fran, Toronto, etc) or places where you need to balance the fact you have to live in a certain location that may have downsides for the fact that it is the location where you happen to work. Alaska is a nice place, but has some downsides due to the access of some resources others would gain by easier means. But because of that, there are certain companies that pay 20-25% extra on top of a similar salary for a similar job in any other normal location, to entice someone to stay there for an extended period of time.

There are a lot of engineers who take jobs in places like Alaska, or the Northwest Territories because they can make a shitload of money over the course of a smaller term, obviously by making some sacrifice due to the fact this is where their short term habitat is, but end up retiring very early as a result, then moving to wherever they want to go.



> Geographical differentials are differences in pay for similar or identical jobs that are based on variations in costs of living and labour markets in particular geographic regions. Large cities, notably London, often include a ‘weighted’ portion of the salary, typically a percentage of the basic salary, as a supplement to cover the increased costs of living in that city.
> 
> Geographical differentials are a subset of wage differentials, which attempt to analyse the link between salary and the negative aspects of a job. Compensation differentials are offered to entice a worker to take a more unpleasant job over more pleasant options.



iirc, I believe Rukia's parents did a similar thing when he was growing up, as a way of further solidifying their finances many years ahead of where a normal career would otherwise be.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Yasha said:


> @Rukia, IIRC, you had spent some time in Alaska. I read somewhere that people get paid to stay in Alaska. Is it true?


I don't know if it is still the same. But when I lived there the state paid every person in the state including children about $1000 a year.  It was considered a dividend payment.  The state was sharing it's oil wealth.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

My parents never wanted to live in Alaska.  But we were there for almost 8 years.  They definitely did it for the money.  And it worked.  My dad was in his 40's when he retired.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

Guys.  Get caught up on the Man in the High Castle before season 2 starts!


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  Get caught up on the Man in the High Castle before season 2 starts!



The color palette is too distracting.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

Don't understand the Black Friday phenomenon.  Why would anyone want to go out and deal with these type of crowds?

To me this is the one day of the year that you definitely stay away from the mall.


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Don't understand the Black Friday phenomenon.  Why would anyone want to go out and deal with these type of crowds?
> 
> To me this is the one day of the year that you definitely stay away from the mall.


Real people like us will never understand basicness


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 25, 2016)

*Edge of Seventeen*- It's been a long time since I've seen Hailee Steinfeld in a movie. She's grown up nicely since True Grit's remake, and pulls off some great acting here. The only problems with the movie are the cringey teenage bits, but other than that, it's a damn good movie. You should go see it.

*My rating: 8/10*


Rukia said:


> Don't understand the Black Friday phenomenon.  Why would anyone want to go out and deal with these type of crowds?
> 
> To me this is the one day of the year that you definitely stay away from the mall.


I live in a small town. Really the only place you have to prepare for dealing with crowds is Wal-Mart. I went by Gamestop today to pick up Rise of the Tomb Raider for my brother for 40 bucks. Barely anyone in the store at 8 a.m.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 25, 2016)

Crowds surprisingly wasn't  a problem this year .I was able to go in and out my local walmart rather quickly . I got 600 dollars worth of stuff for only 270.


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Don't understand the Black Friday phenomenon.  Why would anyone want to go out and deal with these type of crowds?
> 
> To me this is the one day of the year that you definitely stay away from the mall.


rich bastards like you wouldn't understand

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

Well, I'm hoping to be in Boston in 6 hours and Puerto Rico in 12.  Wish me luck guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

I guess if BMWs were like 30% off on Black Friday, a sale like that would get my attention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2016)

we made it guys

now drop the prices on Jordan's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 25, 2016)

The World said:


> we made it guys
> 
> now drop the prices on Jordan's


gonna miss moments like this


Rukia said:


> I guess if BMWs were like 30% off on Black Friday, a sale like that would get my attention.


It takes the worst luxury car on the market to get your attention ?


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Don't understand the Black Friday phenomenon.  Why would anyone want to go out and deal with these type of crowds?
> 
> To me this is the one day of the year that you definitely stay away from the mall.


I don't live in the states but I guess it's bc broke people can't buy expensive stuff and this is their chance to afford some of that at like 1/3 of the price? that's my opinion on it at least.


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2016)

I'll never understand buying $600 shoes that cost $5 to manufacture.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

It's not the worst.  It's only weak when it comes to reliability.  So if you don't care about reliability.. It can be a good fit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I don't live in the states but I guess it's bc broke people can't buy expensive stuff and this is their chance to afford some of that at like 1/3 of the price? that's my opinion on it at least.


I heard that around 40% of the country don't even have $1000 in savings.  Maybe they shouldn't buy some of this crap even if they can get it at a more reasonable price?

(Americans aren't planning for retirement anymore.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> if you don't care about reliability.......


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2016)

Rukia drunk as hell right now laughing at poor people


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I heard that around 40% of the country don't even have $1000 in savings.  Maybe they shouldn't buy some of this crap even if they can get it at a more reasonable price?
> 
> (Americans aren't planning for retirement anymore.)



Well yes you're right, I completely agree it's a dumb move. Just because something is on sale doesn't mean you have to buy it. Seems like a lot of people think they're saving on great deals, when you could really save by not buying that useless stuff at all. Poor money management tbh.


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Rukia drunk as hell right now laughing at poor people


He's laughing at their their poor financial decision


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2016)

Don't talk to me

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Rukia drunk as hell right now laughing at poor people


Not drunk, it is still kind of early for that.

But here's something interesting.  This post is coming from 40,000 ft or whatever our cruising altitude is..


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2016)

Para's salty because I called out LA and now he's personally offended because he's currently dealing with the consequences of his poor financial decisions.


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2016)

I didn't mean that. I love you Para!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

I love LA.  Great vacation destination if you are an American.


----------



## Detective (Nov 25, 2016)

The World said:


> rich bastards like you wouldn't understand



Rather than inefficiently try to get a bargain on a sales item during a time where it publically known other folk will be doing the same, which in return drastically reduces your odds of obtaining such an item, it would be wiser to investigate the times of the year where a retailer needs to clear stock outside of the typical advertised sales dates.

Then go clean house while the stupid motherfuckers are waiting like fools for the marketed sales date.


----------



## Detective (Nov 25, 2016)

Ae said:


> I'll never understand buying $600 shoes that cost $5 to manufacture.



Exactly. It's all a fucking marketing scheme, and issue of ego, when people stupidly spend $$$ for technically low cost manufactured items, that are purposely created to only last for a certain period of time. This isn't the 90's era or prior, when merchandise had a reputation of being built to last.

If you want those same shoes, you determine the stock renewal timeline for the retailer, and network a relationship with a sales person working there. Then they give you a heads up when actually to come and purchase stuff. That's what I do with my business wear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

Billy Madison is stupid as hell.  All of these characters randomly started kissing after Billy graduated.  Chris Farley started making out with a giant penguin!


----------



## TGM (Nov 25, 2016)

Decided to flesh out my thoughts on *Moana* and post a full review on the blog:


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

Are you guys ready for Martryn's top 10 list for 2015?

It should be coming up pretty soon.


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2016)

I was going to make a mock list, but I can't even pretend to have bad taste. Civil War and Deadpool will probably be on there though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

No, not a 2016 list.  2015.  Martryn is always over a year late with his list.  He shows up out of nowhere and drops it.  I think it is really funny tbh.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> I must admit I'm surprised. Is there anyone else here who enjoyed it as much as I did?



I loved it!

"And he sucked on that warm black dingus!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> I loved it!
> 
> "And he sucked on that warm black dingus!"


How warm is Stunna's dingus?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I heard that around 40% of the country don't even have $1000 in savings.  Maybe they shouldn't buy some of this crap even if they can get it at a more reasonable price?
> 
> (Americans aren't planning for retirement anymore.)



If those 40% include infants and children, it's not as bad as it seems. But if not, well....good luck.

And I totally agree that it's a poor financial decision to spend on things you can live without even if they're on major sale. I experienced the same on Boxing Day in NZ. Everyone was rushing to the nearest Kathmandu, the local branded sportswear shop, and seemed entirely pleased with themselves for having "saved" a few hundred dollars with the bargain purchase. People sure have a funny definition of "money-saving" these days.


----------



## Detective (Nov 25, 2016)

Ae said:


> How warm is Stunna's dingus?



Actually, it may be more accurate to ask Stunna this question about Martial, as clearly we should be able to determine who the pants wearer in that relationship is.


----------



## Detective (Nov 25, 2016)

Yasha said:


> If those 40% include infants and children, it's not as bad as it seems. But if not, well....good luck.
> 
> And I totally agree that it's a poor financial decision to spend on things you can live without even if they're on major sale. I experienced the same on Boxing Day in NZ. Everyone was rushing to the nearest Kathmandu, the local branded sportswear shop, and seemed entirely pleased with themselves for having "saved" a few hundred dollars with the bargain purchase. People sure have a funny definition of "money-saving" these days.



1. Only buy what you must.
2. Ensure the item is treated with care, so you can maximize your investment on it.
3. If you are to get yourself a luxury item, do so in a way that thoroughly pisses on the manufacturer who would otherwise assume you would get it at the 982398239829839283982x mark up value, rather than the thoroughly discounted to fuck price you actually got it at, and then proudly did not share with others who assumed you purchased at full value.
4. Carefully store the shitload of $$$ you saved by being both smart and frugal as fuck, for additional items for the future.
5. Rinse and repeat


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm in Boston.


----------



## Detective (Nov 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm in Boston.



Good stuff dude!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 25, 2016)

Detective said:


> 1. Only buy what you must.
> 2. Ensure the item is treated with care, so you can maximize your investment on it.
> 3. If you are to get yourself a luxury item, do so in a way that thoroughly pisses on the manufacturer who would otherwise assume you would get it at the 982398239829839283982x mark up value, rather than the thoroughly discounted to fuck price you actually got it at, and then proudly did not share with others who assumed you purchased at full value.
> 4. Carefully store the shitload of $$$ you saved by being both smart and frugal as fuck, for additional items for the future.
> 5. Rinse and repeat



Haha D, I know your type. You derive pleasure out of getting the most out of your resources. You're frugal not because you're a cheapskate but because you enjoy the thrill of doing your research on how to get what you want at the lowest cost possible. I have some friends who are like that.

But I don't entirely object to occasionally splashing your cash on things you don't need but which give you temporary high. After all, money has no value until you spend it. But the key is to make the decision consciously that you're paying for the dopamine-filled experience and not become addicted or enslaved to the pleasure of spending.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2016)

it'd be p funny if we robbed Rukia tbh


----------



## Yasha (Nov 25, 2016)

How is robbing funny? You think just because you're posting anonymously, you can say whatever you want without retribution?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2016)

yes


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2016)

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them

5/10


----------



## Ae (Nov 25, 2016)

Stunna said:


> yes


Except we know what you look like, and we know where you live.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2016)

Fantastic Beats is the movie that doesnt make sense ever. 

theyre just cashing the Harry Potter name. what a waste of time.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 25, 2016)

TV recs. Let's go


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2016)

Bluebeard said:


> TV recs. Let's go


 Yo mama got a fat pussy and a gapey asshole


----------



## Yasha (Nov 25, 2016)

You think that is funny, Warudo? You think just because you're posting anonymously, you can say whatever you want without retribution?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2016)

yes

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 26, 2016)

Storytime:

Yesterday, my crush visited me. We were flirting and having a good time. Then, I felt thirsty (in the conventional sense, you gutter mind) so I poured 2 glasses of cranberry juice and put one in front of her and one in front of my seat. Then I went to kitchen to see if there was any snack left. When I returned to the table, my crush switched our glasses and then looked at me with a knowing smile. I was like, what is that about? Do I look like someone who spikes your drink? Is that how you think of me - a pervert, or worse, a rapist? But I didn't let the indignation show on my face. We proceeded the conversation and I gulped down my drink in one shot to show that I'm innocent.

10 minutes later, I felt really dizzy and I was like SHIT!!! That cunning woman saw through my shenanigan and switched the drink twice! I initially spiked my own drink, fully expecting her to switch the drink having known me for that long. If she didn't, I would just pretend I wasn't thirsty and leave my drink untouched. But I miscalculated how well she knew me....

When I woke up, she was already gone and there was a note on the table "Try again next time". Damn, I love that woman.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 26, 2016)

You been watching too much of The Princess Bride


----------



## Stunna (Nov 26, 2016)

Yasha OP


----------



## Yasha (Nov 26, 2016)

Truly she has a dizzying intellect.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 26, 2016)

Having seen most of the mainstream films out there, so I have been searching for underrated films recently and came up with 5 films.

The Red Violin
The Station Agent
The Fall
Brick
Once Were Warriors

Has any of you seen any of these? Any real gems in there?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Storytime:
> 
> Yesterday, my crush visited me. We were flirting and having a good time. Then, I felt thirsty (in the conventional sense, you gutter mind) so I poured 2 glasses of cranberry juice and put one in front of her and one in front of my seat. Then I went to kitchen to see if there was any snack left. When I returned to the table, my crush switched our glasses and then looked at me with a knowing smile. I was like, what is that about? Do I look like someone who spikes your drink? Is that how you think of me - a pervert, or worse, a rapist? But I didn't let the indignation show on my face. We proceeded the conversation and I gulped down my drink in one shot to show that I'm innocent.
> 
> ...


This is the realest


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Having seen most of the mainstream films out there, so I have been searching for underrated films recently and came up with 5 films.
> 
> The Red Violin
> The Station Agent
> ...


Red violin is solid

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 26, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Having seen most of the mainstream films out there, so I have been searching for underrated films recently and came up with 5 films.
> 
> The Red Violin
> The Station Agent
> ...


Seen Red Violin and The Fall. Red Violin is decent and The Fall is visually stunning.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks, mates.



Parallax said:


> This is the realest



She is a keeper.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2016)

Watched the first two episodes of Luke Cage. It was good, but it almost seems like it's more interested in the villains- particularly Stokes (Cottonmouth) and Mariah than the titular hero...Furthermore, I swear all of their conversations have been the same. 

Mariah: Don't you ever get tired of being a criminal?
Stokes: We've got have...money.

With that said, the cast is great and I love the old school blaxploitation aesthetics and styles, even though I wouldn't call this blaxsploitation.


----------



## Detective (Nov 26, 2016)

Yash, truly you are one of a kind.


----------



## Ae (Nov 26, 2016)

Fidel Castro survived over 100 assassination attempts but not even he could survive against the wrath of 2016.


----------



## Detective (Nov 26, 2016)

2016's greatest feat of villainy was killing America on election night, doe.


----------



## Detective (Nov 26, 2016)

@Rukia @The World @Cyphon @~Gesy~ @Stunna



Soon


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 26, 2016)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @The World @Cyphon @~Gesy~ @Stunna
> 
> 
> 
> Soon



I actually managed to snag my brother the NES Classic for Christmas. Going to buy him an extra controller so I can play too lol.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2016)

My super Nintendo still works


----------



## Detective (Nov 26, 2016)

Parallax said:


> My super Nintendo still works



Is there really anyone's who doesn't? Those things were made well, and only an asshole would have found a way to damage them.

I still have the OG Orange gun for the OG NES as well.

And speaking of SNES, Super Mario World + All-Stars Da GOATBOAT. And it's kind of funny that they sort of did what they are doing now with the NES Classic, because back then they had remastered games on SNES with Super Mario All-Stars.

Also, dat Starfox and Donkey Kong

So many memories and so many games.


----------



## Ae (Nov 26, 2016)

Being back the Nostalgia is cancer tag


----------



## Detective (Nov 26, 2016)

NOSTALGIA IS STILL THE PUREST ENERGY SOURCE


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 26, 2016)

Detective said:


> Is there really anyone's who doesn't? Those things were made well, and only an asshole would have found a way to damage them.
> 
> I still have the OG Orange gun for the OG NES as well.
> 
> ...



As much as I love the old systems I don't get too hyped about this stuff because I have played emulators and roms of all of my favorites so many times. Still, nice to have the real thing in hand though.


----------



## Detective (Nov 26, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> As much as I love the old systems I don't get too hyped about this stuff because I have played emulators and roms of all of my favorites so many times. Still, nice to have the real thing in hand though.



Apparently the NES Classic is really fucking tiny. I mean, I knew it would be compact, but you can grip it with a single hand.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2016)

Hyena Road: C

There are some excellent visuals, but the testosterone fueled dialogue was laughable and the pacing was uneven. 

I also finished Twin Peaks (Season 2), which had already begun to suck around half-way through the season, but the ending really pissed me off. Yeah, some of the ideas were cool and there is some chilling imagery (love the strobe lights), but it's just so...unsatisfying. The final shot should be haunting, but they built up to it the wrong way. I also didn't like how Earle was removed from the story, as it was too anti-climactic. Season 1 and the first half of Season 2 were exceptional, but the second half of S2 only had a few exceptional moments trapped in a sea of suckitude.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2016)

Allied

Fun watch. Some plot things bothered me, but dat Cotillard.

6/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 27, 2016)

Never had one . Playstation was my first  home console. I did own a Sega Genesis due to my huge admiration of Sonic the Hedgehog ,however.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I did own a Sega Genesis due to my huge admiration of Sonic the Hedgehog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Nov 27, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Never had one . Playstation was my first  home console. I did own a Sega Genesis due to my huge admiration of Sonic the Hedgehog ,however.



Imma say what we all thinking

U gay


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2016)

Oona Chaplin low key cute as fuck.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2016)

>low key

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 27, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Imma say what we all thinking
> 
> U gay


Take a nap old timer


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't know what youre trying to say


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2016)

Me? Just saying that there's nothin' low key about how fine she is, is all.


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh. I've only ever seen her in the White Christmas special and the first time I saw it she didn't leave an impression on me. But I rewatched it yesterday and though "Heyyy, she's pretty cute."


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2016)

Check out some of her _Game of Thrones _scenes.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 27, 2016)

Raging Boner was right. Stunna's character change is due to his discovering the art of masturbation.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 27, 2016)

What character change?


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Check out some of her _Game of Thrones _scenes.



I have, disappointed it's not as explicit as Emilia's.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 27, 2016)

Stunna said:


> What character change?



From an angsty teen who was fun to tease to a zen master who laughs off any insults.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 27, 2016)

Someone should being back film club. I think Yasha pretended to be me once because someone
mentioned me about the previous day and I wasn't even there!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 27, 2016)

What makes you think it's me?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 27, 2016)

Storytime:

I was bored, so I went to a playground to play swing. A girl was sitting on the swing next to me, looking bored as well. Being a nice guy, I offered to push her. I put my hands on her chest and pushed her backwards as high as I can. Then a middle-age woman, apparently her mom, looked flustered and ran towards us. She quickly grabbed her off the swing and glared at me with suspicious eyes. I just shrugged and walked away.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 28, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Storytime:
> 
> I was bored, so I went to a playground to play swing. A girl was sitting on the swing next to me, looking bored as well. Being a nice guy, I offered to push her. I put my hands on her chest and pushed her backwards as high as I can. Then a middle-age woman, apparently her mom, looked flustered and ran towards us. She quickly grabbed her off the swing and glared at me with suspicious eyes. I just shrugged and walked away.


Sometimes, I don't know if you're joking


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2016)

Yasha said:


> I put my hands on her chest and pushed her backwards as high as I can.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2016)

Yasha OP


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2016)

I swear some asshole is buyer up all the vegan "meat" at my fucking grocery store. Every time for the last two weeks there's only one fucking bag left when I get there!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2016)

Then stop eating vegan meat.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm going to see Arrival next week. Hope I'm in for a treat.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2016)

Vegan..meat?

That makes about as much sense  as a lesbian's dildo collection


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2016)

What an ignoramus


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Then stop eating vegan meat.


I'll give up veganism, but only for _your_ meat


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2016)

Pause.


----------



## Didi (Nov 28, 2016)

Sing Street was lovely, I love feelgoodmovies that understand you need sadness to balance out the happiness and make it feel extra good at the end


Plus the music was great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2016)

It was. One of 2016's best. I still rock to the tracks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 28, 2016)

I wish the other kids had more screentime and interaction. The main boy was the least interesting of them tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2016)

Ae said:


> I wish the other kids had more screentime and interaction. The main boy was the least interesting of them tbh.


I agree, though I didn't really feel this was a _problem _with the movie as is.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Vegan..meat?
> 
> That makes about as much sense  as a lesbian's dildo collection



Gesy dense or ignant as fuck

Or low key misogynistic iono

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2016)

The Monkey King (2014): C

An adaptation of "Journey to the West", with Donnie Yen playing the titular Monkey King. This is one of those rare instances where I felt the pacing was too fast, as I had difficulty keeping up at times. The visuals are hit-or-miss. It's a closer adaptation than Stephen Chow's "Journey to the West: Conquering the Demons" was, but there are still some bizarre changes (he gets a love interest) and I think it's the inferior movie. 

Looking forward to Monkey King 2 though.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 29, 2016)

*Warcraft
*
I have no history with the games or anything and thought early on this movie was a little confusing. Not because it was a difficult script to follow or anything, but because there really wasn't much background or introduction into anything. Once it hit the more cliched and standard plot it became more enjoyable. The sounds bad I know, because the plot was meh, but I was in this for some cool cgi and action so anything else would have just been a bonus.

Anyway, I thought most of the actors were weak and as I said, the plot wasn't anything to talk about either but despite all that I still thought it was a fairly fun ride. The action was engaging and I thought the magic looked good. It definitely would have benefited from a cut down runtime that just focused on the cool shit. 

3/5 (not for cinematic merit but for simple entertainment)


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

@Vault @Lucaniel @Speedy Jag. @Viper

England Bros, tell me if I need to get anything more than a Zone 1-3 Travel/Oyster Card for my 3 week trip? iirc, they were like 35-38 pounds per week, for a 7 day unlimited usage pass. I plan to go out into the countryside if possible, but I believe I would need to get a seperate pass for the Northern Line correct?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

You staying in North London, @Detective?

Oyster will save you money as long as you  stay in zone and get a travelcard on it as you say. Depends if you are getting a hire car as well tho...

Just got me some cheap movies on Google Play. Captain Phillips, Dawn of the Planet of the Apes, Deadpool, Ex Machina, The Machine and Inside Out.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> @Vault @Lucaniel @Speedy Jag. @Viper
> 
> England Bros, tell me if I need to get anything more than a Zone 1-3 Travel/Oyster Card for my 3 week trip? iirc, they were like 35-38 pounds per week, for a 7 day unlimited usage pass. I plan to go out into the countryside if possible, but I believe I would need to get a seperate pass for the Northern Line correct?


no, northern line is covered by travelcards. everything worth seeing is inside zone 1-3 and if you want to go into the countryside you might want to just get a separate ticket for that unless it's going to happen often enough that you might as well stretch to zones 1-8 or whatever


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2016)

the fuck is zone 1-3

you gives live in Jurassic Park?

thanks BRexit


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2016)

The World said:


> the fuck is zone 1-3
> 
> you gives live in Jurassic Park?
> 
> thanks BRexit


whats google

thanks trump

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> whats google
> 
> thanks trump


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


>


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> no, northern line is covered by travelcards. everything worth seeing is inside zone 1-3 and if you want to go into the countryside you might want to just get a separate ticket for that unless it's going to happen often enough that you might as well stretch to zones 1-8 or whatever



Cool, thanks for the clarification. I had Zone 1-3 last time for a month, but I never tried that Northern Line from Waterloo or Charing Cross. It will be good to know that it's all inclusive. And no, the countryside thing will just be a day trip or two, so I think I'll just get the seperate ticket. Fuck me, it's like over 100 pounds for the 1 thru 9 zone coverage travel card, for just a week. I will be busy, but it's not worth justifying spending that much cash, even if I can absorb it into my budget.

Also, what are your thoughts on Honest Burgers? I didn't get a chance to try them last time, to see if British burger joints are as on point as ours, but I will definitely give them a try and write a review this time.

BTW, someone told me to stay the fuck away from Peckham? Is it really that bad? Some people made comparisons to 90's Brixton.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2016)

never tried honest burgers and never went to peckham, though tbh i don't think there's any place in london which is actually dangerous to go to in the daytime. threat level wise it's a relatively lowkey city. no chiraq stuff going on.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

Even Hackney and Stockwell ain't that rough anymore.

Thanks Labour.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> You staying in North London, @Detective?
> 
> Oyster will save you money as long as you  stay in zone and get a travelcard on it as you say. Depends if you are getting a hire car as well tho...
> 
> Just got me some cheap movies on Google Play. Captain Phillips, Dawn of the Planet of the Apes, Deadpool, Ex Machina, The Machine and Inside Out.



Well, actually I'm staying with a relative in the west end of London. But I will be travelling all over the city again like last time, but this time for more of the smaller, lesser known shit amongst the larger attractions. 

BTW, nice haul.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Even Hackney and Stockwell ain't that rough anymore.
> 
> Thanks Labour.





Lucaniel said:


> never tried honest burgers and never went to peckham, though tbh i don't think there's any place in london which is actually dangerous to go to in the daytime. threat level wise it's a relatively lowkey city. no chiraq stuff going on.



How has the whole mood with people been since the fucking Brexit though? I know Theresa May is a cunt, but aside from these stupid as fuck rules they are passing, have people been riled up or anything in a demonstrative way? Or just passively taking it, and then express disgust when no one is looking?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

@Detective Good stuff mate, it's always good to discover the smaller hidden bits in Big Cities, always find a gem somewhere. 

Need a new car soon man. :-/ 

All 6 cost me about £13, so £2.17 each. Bargain mate.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> How has the whole mood with people been since the fucking Brexit though? I know Theresa May is a cunt, but aside from these stupid as fuck rules they are passing, have people been riled up or anything in a demonstrative way? Or just passively taking it, and then express disgust when no one is looking?


polls consistently show the conservatives well in the lead among the public, with huge vote shares like 42% (this is huge in our system)

i don't know what to think of that, besides that the british public is very fucking stupid


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> @Detective Good stuff mate, it's always good to discover the smaller hidden bits in Big Cities, always find a gem somewhere.
> 
> Need a new car soon man. :-/
> 
> All 6 cost me about £13, so £2.17 each. Bargain mate.



I think the last time we spoke on the car mate, we discussed that in terms of how much you might pay in maintenance fees for a used vehicle, one of those standard newer Fords might be much, much cheaper in the long run. That new England only Ford KA+ is about 8k in pounds, but will likely be discounted further due to next year's models already being available.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> How has the whole mood with people been since the fucking Brexit though? I know Theresa May is a cunt, but aside from these stupid as fuck rules they are passing, have people been riled up or anything in a demonstrative way? Or just passively taking it, and then express disgust when no one is looking?



British attitude. Take it with a stiff upper lip (Shrug your shoulders, moan a bit then get on with it...)

Trust me mate, it will take ages before it even goes through, cos May has no clue what to do yet. Watch this space.

Btw considering Trump will screw America next year and probably instigate a World War, How's Trudeau?

I know nothing of him bar he looks like a movie star. Forget to ask my cousin about him when she was on Facebook earlier.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> polls consistently show the conservatives well in the lead among the public, with huge vote shares like 42% (this is huge in our system)
> 
> i don't know what to think of that, besides that the british public is very fucking stupid



I still don't understand why someone from the Food standards agency will need to see your fucking browser history after this new ISP access law passes, Luc.

Here is the full list. I swear every UK related news release looks like an Onion article these days, except it's 100% fact based.

Y'all are fucked. Why do these villains continue to be voted into government!?  


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Metropolitan police force
> City of London police force
> Police forces maintained under section 2 of the Police Act 1996
> Police Service of Scotland
> ...


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> I still don't understand why someone from the Food standards agency will need to see your fucking browser history after this new ISP access law passes, Luc.
> 
> Here is the full list. I swear every UK related news release looks like an Onion article these days, except it's 100% fact based.
> 
> ...


airstrip one, here we come

we have always been at war with eastasia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

Adding to Luca's point, Brexit was likely accumulation of factors. Peak xenophobia, Populism (to lesser affect), growing need rein in globalisation and a vote against the ruling classes who the working men and women feel have let them down. 

A bad gamble for Cameron...


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> British attitude. Take it with a stiff upper lip (Shrug your shoulders, moan a bit then get on with it...)
> 
> Trust me mate, it will take ages before it even goes through, cos May has no clue what to do yet. Watch this space.
> 
> ...



Trudeau is a fucking rockstar compared to these idiots and madmen(women in the case of your leader).

They are looking at starting a guaranteed basic income for all project next spring, in the hopes that it leads to a universal income for all initiative.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> I think the last time we spoke on the car mate, we discussed that in terms of how much you might pay in maintenance fees for a used vehicle, one of those standard newer Fords might be much, much cheaper in the long run. That new England only Ford KA+ is about 8k in pounds, but will likely be discounted further due to next year's models already being available.



Just took a gamble to get a Nexus 6p so my car buying needs will take a hit for now mate. :-/

2-3k will be the budget. 2 years NCB should be worth something now.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

For fuck's sake, this is what people complain about when there are more important shenanigans going on?


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Just took a gamble to get a Nexus 6p so my car buying needs will take a hit for now mate. :-/
> 
> 2-3k will be the budget. 2 years NCB should be worth something now.



Word of advice, from what I learned to my absolute horror last time when I was helping my cousin do some shopping for her flat. Electronic items and their prices in the UK = ass


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

@Detective Is Trudeau basically offering a minimum income to citizens even if they don't work?

Sounds good for natives if true.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> For fuck's sake, this is what people complain about when there are more important shenanigans going on?


the tories are absolute masters of bait and switch

losing your benefits, less houses in your area? it's not our austerity cuts, no, it's the EU! look! immigrants! 
what's our brexit plan? never mind that, we're bringing back grammar schools! go fight about it!
nhs budget deficits and service cuts that we need to reverse? wait, did you know DIRTY FOREIGNERS _STEAL _from our NHS and the 0.1% of the budget that takes up is actually the whole story? we're going to get doctors to be immigration police and stop them! p.s. any doctors who don't do this are unpatriotic scum, so cheer when jeremy hunt oppresses them


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

@Detective Fuck Vegans and their shit. :-/

Just saw that news I was wtf.

Btw the phone in question? 

£453 for a 128gb Nexus 6p from Amazon.

Crossing my fingers it comes in one piece.

Nigerian smartphones seem more expensive in comparison tho...


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> the tories are absolute masters of bait and switch
> 
> losing your benefits, less houses in your area? it's not our austerity cuts, no, it's the EU! look! immigrants!
> what's our brexit plan? never mind that, we're bringing back grammar schools! go fight about it!
> nhs budget deficits and service cuts that we need to reverse? wait, did you know DIRTY FOREIGNERS _STEAL _from our NHS and the 0.1% of the budget that takes up is actually the whole story? we're going to get doctors to be immigration police and stop them! p.s. any doctors who don't do this are unpatriotic scum, so cheer when jeremy hunt oppresses them



The relative I referenced above, who I will be staying with, is in the latter portion of her Junior Doctorship(iirc, thats what you call it in the UK), but she was also explaining to me how fucked over they are. And what's the icing on the cake is that now the government wants to kick out the foreign doctors, but don't have enough Junior Doctors available, because of the aforementioned fuckery they are administering to them.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2016)

#O'Leary4PM


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

As bad as it can get in the UK, At least we don't have Trump or Yeezy mad rants to contend with.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> @Detective Fuck Vegans and their shit. :-/
> 
> Just saw that news I was wtf.
> 
> ...



Mate, be careful. The recent Nexus phones have had hardware issues. Not of the kind that the Note 7 experienced, but they are refunding or replacing a lot of them that were shipped out. Make sure you have a warranty included in that price. At least one year factory warranty minimum. 

If I were you, a Note 4, or similar ilk would suffice at a lower price availability until the next gen of phones come out.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> As bad as it can get in the UK, At least we don't have Trump or Yeezy mad rants to contend with.



I dunno, as fucked as America is going to be with Trump, some people are still on the fence on whose long term future is worse. The full impact of the Brexit won't even happen for a little while. 

As a Canadian, it bothers me somewhat to see the two older relatives in our allied country family, literally drink and shit themselves to death.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Mate, be careful. The recent Nexus phones have had hardware issues. Not of the kind that the Note 7 experienced, but they are refunding or replacing a lot of them that were shipped out. Make sure you have a warranty included in that price. At least one year factory warranty minimum.
> 
> If I were you, a Note 4, or similar ilk would suffice at a lower price availability until the next gen of phones come out.



Amazon got my back breh. I had a Chinese seller fail to send me a drone and they refunded me so I expect the same if it all goes Pete tong. Says it still has warranty and screen protector and case so will see.

The problems you saw have been on the Nexus 5x side iirc. 6P will officially get Google Assistant and all the Android Nougat updates afaik.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Ae said:


> #O'Leary4PM



Yo, what do you think of this men's wool blend peacoat? I don't need a heavy wintercoat while in London, so I thought this would suffice? 



Got it for $ 45 after discount at Old Navy. Also have a Columbia rain resistant jacket as well, for $ 80.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> The relative I referenced above, who I will be staying with, is in the latter portion of her Junior Doctorship(iirc, thats what you call it in the UK), but she was also explaining to me how fucked over they are. And what's the icing on the cake is that now the government wants to kick out the foreign doctors, but don't have enough Junior Doctors available, because of the aforementioned fuckery they are administering to them.


in a truly decent, rational country, our doctors would be prized above virtually all other professions and any politician attempting to strong-arm them the way hunt is would be out of a job in a week


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> I dunno, as fucked as America is going to be with Trump, some people are still on the fence on whose long term future is worse. The full impact of the Brexit won't even happen for a little while.
> 
> As a Canadian, it bothers me somewhat to see the two older relatives in our allied country family, literally drink and shit themselves to death.



Brexit long term will screw businesses with strong EU ties. But oddly, it may improve our manufacturing woes of late and lower costs so I guess there are positives. 

Plus we'll save money not been in the EU.

World class cutting by the Tories.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

@Detective Get Trudeau to get a NHS style system in and I might join your master race. 

Wait your medicine is relatively cheap isn't it? Maybe you're closer than I thought...


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Yo, what do you think of this men's wool blend peacoat? I don't need a heavy wintercoat while in London, so I thought this would suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> Got it for $ 45 after discount at Old Navy. Also have a Columbia rain resistant jacket as well, for $ 80.



It's boring, definitely won't be turning any heads. And besides being vegan, I don't really like the looks and feel of wool.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Yo, what do you think of this men's wool blend peacoat? I don't need a heavy wintercoat while in London, so I thought this would suffice?
> 
> 
> 
> Got it for $ 45 after discount at Old Navy. Also have a Columbia rain resistant jacket as well, for $ 80.



I actually need to a new coat and hat soon (pip pip)

Might get a new look by shopping in that store, since my bank is offering cashback on it.

Need ideas.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

We don't pay for our medication if you are a citizen, unless it's something extremely, extremely rare(which like never happens) or cosmetic related that has nothing to do with health.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Ae said:


> It's boring, definitely won't be turning any heads. And besides being vegan, I don't really like the looks and feel of wool.



I'm not fucking buying clothing for a business meeting, you fool. I need something comfortable, warm and casual. And it's not overly lengthy either, finishes off a little bit by the upper thigh area.

And it's a bargain at $ 45 dollars, considering the same one is £99.95 in the UK right now.


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> I'm not fucking buying clothing for a business meeting, you fool. I need something comfortable, warm and casual. And it's not overly lengthy either, finishes off a little bit by the upper thigh area.
> 
> And it's a bargain at $ 45 dollars, considering the same one is £99.95 in the UK right now.



I'm not trying to rag on your decision, but even as something casual, I wouldn't have bought it for $25. That peacoat says "I'm married and probably a dad". This would have looked a lot better on you, it shows people that "I'm matured, but still young and active".


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Ae said:


> I'm not trying to rag on your decision, but even as something casual, I wouldn't have bought it for $25. That peacoat says "I'm married and probably a dad". This would have looked a lot better on you, it shows people that "I'm matured, but still young and active".



That looks bulky as fuck, though. I want a more slim in style.

Also, in terms of business wear. I usually prefer the double breasted winter topcoat. I got a couple of the following, in various colours(black, navy, light grey, and tan):


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm not saying get that exact coat, I'm just giving you a general idea fool. Personally, I'm against any double breasted. Including women! You might as well join a "gentleman club", wear a top hat, and say m'lady while holding the door.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

How's things, Gesy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2016)

Can't complain, speedy; and you ?


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Ae said:


> I'm not saying get that exact coat, I'm just giving you a general idea fool. Personally, I'm against any double breasted. Including women! You might as well join a "gentleman club", wear a top hat, and say m'lady while holding the door.



Don't knock bespoke stuff until you try it, dawg


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2016)

Gung Ho

It's as dumb as its characters.

3/10

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 29, 2016)

Detective said:


> Don't knock bespoke stuff until you try it, dawg



No, but at least it's not bad as streetwear.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

Not bad Gesy, just got back from Africa yesterday after a month.


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Ae said:


> No, but at least it's not bad as streetwear.



Well there is Warudo type streetwear circa the early 2000's, and there is casual but fitting clothing that one might see often while travelling in the streets of a city.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 29, 2016)

Is shopping at Gap in or out?


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Is shopping at Gap in or out?



There is nothing wrong with it mate, if you can get what you want, and at a good price.

We only take shots at Masterrace because he prefers to get clothes or specifically pants that cause his balls to be compressed into extinction due to the tightness of the skinny jeans he prefers. But then again, its likely a good thing that he can no longer pass down his genes.


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2016)

savage


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 30, 2016)

*Boyhood*-I am so glad I watched this. Been putting it off since it came out, but I finally watched it. And oh boy, it is one of the best movies I've ever seen. Even if there were some slow parts, it's well written. At first I just thought that maybe it's the filming feat this movie is famous for but nope; it's actually got a damn good story. As a boy growing up in the early 2000s, I could relate to it.

*My rating: 9.5/10*


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 30, 2016)

So uhm, Arrival isn't screening here until 8th of December. I am going to the theatre next week though. Should I watch Fantastic Beasts or Dr. Strange?


----------



## Ae (Nov 30, 2016)

@Detective @Grape

I looking for a new job and I need a resume objective that'd guarantee employment, preferably one that gears toward the creative field!


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 30, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> So uhm, Arrival isn't screening here until 8th of December. I am going to the theatre next week though. Should I watch Fantastic Beasts or Dr. Strange?



I am interested in both but oddly can't find the motivation to watch either. I'd lean towards Strange because I am not a big fan of the Harry Potter movies. Beasts does look intriguing though.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 30, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> I am interested in both but oddly can't find the motivation to watch either. I'd lean towards Strange because I am not a big fan of the Harry Potter movies. Beasts does look intriguing though.


Yeah thats exactly how I feel too! Thanks for your two cents. I feel like Fantastic Beasts is the better movie, but Dr Strange on the other hand might prove to be a better cinematic experience.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2016)

I'd go with _Dr. Strange _unless you're a big HP fan.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 30, 2016)

The World said:


>


What?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2016)

Your reaction to Doctor Strange will depend on your opinion towards the MCU formula, because the script plays it very safe by emulating the templates of Iron Man, Thor, etc. It executes the formula well, but if you're not really crazy about said formula to begin with, you might not care for it. 

"Fantastic Beasts" was sloppily written, in my opinion, but to its credit I wouldn't call it formulaic. If you see one or the other, you might as well base your decision on whether you prefer the MCU or Harry Potter. 

Or just watch me naked.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2016)

How's the pacing between movies ?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2016)

Ae said:


> I'm not trying to rag on your decision, but even as something casual, I wouldn't have bought it for $25. That peacoat says "I'm married and probably a dad". This would have looked a lot better on you, it shows people that "I'm matured, but still young and active".


Gay

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2016)

Saw the first episode of Westworld this week and thought it was dope.  I'm gonna catch up before the finale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 30, 2016)

Don't listen to any podcast or read any theories about it, even after you finish it.


----------



## Ae (Nov 30, 2016)

*Don't Breath*: Light 6

Am I suppose to feel for the "protagonists"? Last 15 minutes was fucking awful. I was warming up to the horror genre too. Now I'm left with a sour taste in my mouth!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2016)

Ae said:


> I was warming up to the horror genre too. Now I'm left with a sour taste in my mouth!


You could always try watching good horror movies?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2016)

I agree with the ending of Don't Breathe, even though I liked the movie more than you did. But the last 15 minutes felt tacked on and the ending was obnoxiously out-of-place. 

I saw Game of Thrones ep 3 and 4. Both were good, with the ending of 4 being epic. And naked. 




~Gesy~ said:


> How's the pacing between movies ?



Dr. Strange is the faster paced of the two, although that might also be because it's shorter. Fantastic Beasts was still pretty smoothly paced though, considering it's a little long. But it comes down to what you want out of them.

Strange emphasizes excitement and humor, like most of the MCU.  
Beasts is more laid back, being whimsical and charming.


----------



## Ae (Dec 1, 2016)

I actually thought it was above decent, and would have probably gave it a light 7 if it weren't for the 3rd act.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel like it should have ended after she got captured. I knew the ending was going to suck with the fake out of the guy being alive.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2016)

Ae said:


> I actually thought it was above decent, and would have probably gave it a light 7 if it weren't for the 3rd act.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I think 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it should've ended with her leaving with the money, only to get arrested by the Police. It would then be ambiguous what would happen next. I think it ending with her being captured would be too mean spirited and anti-climactic. But on the other hand, the only way she should escape unscathed is if she chose to leave the money behind in order to save her friend or something. It rubbed me the wrong way, seeing her prioritize it and getting away with everything she wanted. We're supposed to be creeped out with the reveal that he's alive, but seriously, what can he do? He might be a bad-ass blind guy, but I highly doubt he can track her down.

"The Collector" had a similar motif going on, where a thief breaks into a house that's currently being terrorized by a serial killer. It worked this angle a lot better because the thief does develop and start risking his life to save the family. I decided I wanted him to escape once he went back into the house to rescue the little girl. The heroine in "Don't Breathe" never earned it. Although I wasn't really rooting for the blind guy to survive either.


----------



## Ae (Dec 1, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I mean they gave her a sad back story so you could sympathize for her poor life choices, but I didn't really. And they added in the girl in the basement so you would hate the villain, but since I'm sadistic, I was still rooting for him.

Correction: I didn't mean end it after she got captured the first time. I mean after she got captured the second time and the movie fades to black after showing locked in the basement again. Sometimes, the heroine don't get their comeuppance.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 1, 2016)

Babadook - 7/10

> tfw you were the only one who understood the movie


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 1, 2016)

*Kubo and the Two Strings
*
Stylistically I thought the movie really nailed it between the visuals, music, and tone. Unfortunately, the plot was bland and predictable and didn't really offer up much to get excited about. You could see the twists coming a mile away if you even want to call them twists and it all felt very safe. As far as voicework I thought it was solid with no real standouts. While MM has grown on me as an actor I didn't really care for him here doing voices. 

So yeah, ultimately a disappointing experience for me since I had set the bar really high for this one. Like I said, it nailed everything I imagined from the trailer as far as style goes and if the plot had been up to par this movie would have been fantastic and maybe one of the best animated we have seen in quite a long time. Sad to see the ball dropped though.

3/5

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 1, 2016)

Is Moana really that good?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2016)

+ Fun characters
+ Good action
+ Visually beautiful
- Some terrible comedy
- Third act kind of drops the ball
- Requires patience for familiar Disney tropes

Also, I thought the songs were generally _okay_. I liked most of the tracks, and "How Far I'll Go" was used wonderfully throughout the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2016)

Greetings from Aruba!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 1, 2016)

Rukia you need to give me your WhatsApp so we can chat buddy! How is Aruba? Just come back from Nigeria this week.

Did you see the double toasted verdict, Stunna? They gave it criticism more strongly than you yet gave high ratings at the end...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 1, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Babadook - 7/10
> 
> > tfw you were the only one who understood the movie


My friend explained it to me the other day. I should've never underestimated Australians about horror since they have to deal with big ass poisonous spiders on a daily basis.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Did you see the double toasted verdict, Stunna? They gave it criticism more strongly than you yet gave high ratings at the end...


No, I haven't lol; lemme see this


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2016)

@Speedy Jag. 

Okay, I watched it. 

Nah, I don't think they were harder on it than I was; I touched on the same criticisms they did. They even liked it _more _than I did.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 1, 2016)

@Stunna Ok fair enough. But you know Disney are gonna fuck up an African Princess adventure tho 
At least Moana presented the girl leading her people and not looking for a husband to rescue her.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 1, 2016)

Stunna which animated movie is your favorite this year?

I still have a few to watch but none of them I have seen so far are a must re-watch for me. Zootopia, KP3, and Kubo were all underwhelming for me. Probably won't watch Storks, Trolls, or Dory. So that leaves Secret Life of Pets and Moana for me to check out.


----------



## Ae (Dec 1, 2016)

*The Nightmare Before Christmas: *Decent 6

It's not a bad movie, it just didn't do anything for me. Don't tell Jena and yes it's my first viewing!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Stunna which animated movie is your favorite this year?


I'm inclined to say either Moana or Kubo, if only because they were both so wonderfully animated. I have a stop-motion bias, but certain moments in Moana were tops.



> I still have a few to watch but none of them I have seen so far are a must re-watch for me. Zootopia, KP3, and Kubo were all underwhelming for me. Probably won't watch Storks, Trolls, or Dory. So that leaves Secret Life of Pets and Moana for me to check out.


Animated movies I've seen this year are:

Batman: The Killing Joke
Kung Fu Panda 3*
Finding Dory
Zootopia
Moana*
Kubo*

Starred movies were ones I was actively anticipating, and they all disappointed me in one way or another, honestly; not the best year for animation. Still, the only one among those that I thought was terrible was Killing Joke.

Also, I don't care much for that movie much either, Massacoon.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 1, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> My friend explained it to me the other day. I should've never underestimated Australians about horror since they have to deal with big ass poisonous spiders on a daily basis.



Dunno why but I felt a bit triggered when Babadook was kept in the shed. It's the message the director was trying to give in the film but...shit, still triggered me for some reason.

I started to get what was happening when she went to the police station and she had charred hands, that's when I figured it's actually her writing the book!

The best line of the film was when she screamed at her son and told her to eat shit...yooooooooo that delivery was perfect


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2016)

Stunna said:


> You could always try watching good horror movies?


What are some good horror movies you've seen?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> What are some good horror movies you've seen?


This year or in general?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 1, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'm inclined to say either Moana or Kubo, if only because they were both so wonderfully animated. I have a stop-motion bias, but certain moments in Moana were tops.
> 
> 
> Animated movies I've seen this year are:
> ...



Damn, I think we are almost 100% on the same page. The one change is my third star for anticipation would go to Zootopia and not Moana. Outside of that, I was letdown by all and Killing Joke wasn't good. We even agree on Nightmare. 

I probably lean towards Kubo as tops as well if for nothing else than stylistically it was fantastic. The visuals and music particularly. 

KP3 was the biggest offender though. After loving the first 2, 3 was a big letdown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm so bored.

Any TV series new this year worth watching? HBO's Westworld is getting attention. Any good? Anything else?

Any new movies worth watching?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 1, 2016)

Stunna said:


> This year or in general?


general


----------



## Detective (Dec 1, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Detective @Grape
> 
> I looking for a new job and I need a resume objective that'd guarantee employment, preferably one that gears toward the creative field!



Put down building relationships through volunteer work in the communities, and especially with visibility minority groups.


----------



## Detective (Dec 1, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> *Kubo and the Two Strings
> *
> Stylistically I thought the movie really nailed it between the visuals, music, and tone. Unfortunately, the plot was bland and predictable and didn't really offer up much to get excited about. You could see the twists coming a mile away if you even want to call them twists and it all felt very safe. As far as voicework I thought it was solid with no real standouts. While MM has grown on me as an actor I didn't really care for him here doing voices.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't even know why @Ae would ask me about resumes. Though I'm flattered. 

I've contemplated putting "Chilling, smoking, and all types of other ill shit." on my resume.


----------



## Ae (Dec 1, 2016)

Detective said:


> Put down building relationships through volunteer work in the communities, and especially with visibility minority groups.


I'm not applying to a charity mate



Grape said:


> I don't even know why @Ae would ask me about resumes. Though I'm flattered.


whoops I meant @Rukia


----------



## Detective (Dec 1, 2016)

Ae said:


> I'm not applying to a charity mate



I see the actual gist of my comment flew over your head.






> whoops I meant @Rukia









That was cold blooded, though.


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2016)

Not really. I sell bongs for a living.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2016)

Mein brethren, I have discovered the ultimate back-to-back movie combination.

Step one: No Country for Old Men

Step two: Sicario

Boom.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 1, 2016)

Grape said:


> Mein brethren, I have discovered the ultimate back-to-back movie combination.
> 
> Step one: No Country for Old Men
> 
> ...



Can't wait until Soldado, but it's not the same director, though.


----------



## Ae (Dec 1, 2016)

*Back To The Future*: Strong 5 to Light 6

I see people giving this a near perfect score, there's some humorous moments, but this was way too cheesy for me.


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2016)

Low effort, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2016)

What gave that away


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Yasha (Dec 2, 2016)

Just came back from seeing a psychiatrist. I have been diagnosed as a sexual deviant.


----------



## The World (Dec 2, 2016)

YASha the panty sniffer


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> *Kubo and the Two Strings
> *
> Stylistically I thought the movie really nailed it between the visuals, music, and tone. Unfortunately, the plot was bland and predictable and didn't really offer up much to get excited about. You could see the twists coming a mile away if you even want to call them twists and it all felt very safe. As far as voicework I thought it was solid with no real standouts. While MM has grown on me as an actor I didn't really care for him here doing voices.
> 
> ...


Saw this last night, and unfortunately I have to agree. Still a good watch though, visuals and music were stunning as you said.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2016)

Amazon Prime is my only streaming service at the moment. I looked under the comedies genre and the film Secretary is on the first page.

What in the fuck? Why do all streaming services have such garbage categorization?



Stunna said:


> What gave that away



The username next to the post.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Just came back from seeing a psychiatrist. I have been diagnosed as a sexual deviant.



Oh? For what reasons?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 2, 2016)

Holidays (2016): D

An Anthology horror-comedy film set around various Holidays (Valentines/St. Patricks/Mothers/Fathers Day, Halloween, Christmas, New Years Eve), the big draw is Kevin Smith as the director of "Halloween". It kind of sucks, but so do most of these shorts, which don't go well together and barely have anything to do with their chosen holidays. The only good one is "Father's Day", although "Easter" does have a monstrosity that is best described as a combination of the Easter bunny and...Jesus...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 2, 2016)

@Detective Got the Nexus 6p now.  Pretty slick atm for android.

Likely watch a Google Play/Amazon prime movie tonight but not sure what.

I should watch Birdman.


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2016)

Birdman overrated.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah, I don't think so


----------



## Detective (Dec 2, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> @Detective Got the Nexus 6p now.  Pretty slick atm for android.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 2, 2016)

*E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial: *Decent 6

Ahh I loved the wonder of this film, the magic that radiate throughout this film never burns out. Is what I would have said if I loved this film. It's cute, but that's about it. Elliot and his sister can get really annoying.


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2016)

*Hell or High Water - 7.5/10
No Country for Old Men 9/10
Sicario 9.5/10*


----------



## Detective (Dec 2, 2016)

Ae said:


> *E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial: *Decent 6
> 
> Ahh I loved the wonder of this film, the magic that radiate throughout this film never burns out. Is what I would have said if I loved this film. It's cute, but that's about it. Elliot and his sister can get really annoying.



If you don't mind, can you summarize each of your numerical rankings with the wording that you put in front of them?

Just curious to see each of the words you associate with the 1 to 10 scale.


----------



## Grape (Dec 2, 2016)

God, yes.


----------



## Detective (Dec 2, 2016)

Netflix does it again


----------



## Ae (Dec 3, 2016)

Detective said:


> If you don't mind, can you summarize each of your numerical rankings with the wording that you put in front of them?


The strong, decent, and light is just an alternative to decimals because it would be too much effort to stay consistent with the scale. The scores are also both objective and subjective. If I had to give it a percentage it's probably 70-80% subjective. (i.e Birdman and Fury Road are movies I got little from, but I still gave it a 6 or 7. Frances Ha is a good movie, but I absolutely hated it so I gave it a 5.)

10 - As close to perfect as possible. If there are any issues, it's very minor.
9 - It would have been a 10 if it weren't for something or missing something that held it back.
8 - It would have been a 9 if it weren't for something or missing something that held it back.
7 - It would have been a 8 if it weren't for something or missing something that held it back.
6 - Decent or even good, but I wasn't crazy about it because of whatever.
5 - Average or a movie that probably deserves a positive score, but I just cannot.
4 - Not very good, but it doesn't bother me.
3 - It's bad, but I found some enjoyment out of it. 
2 - I didn't get much (if any) enjoyment out of it, but it's not a blasphemy like the ones I've given a 1 too.
1 - This movie does nothing right, I _literally _cannot say anything positive about it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2016)

Ae said:


> 9 - It would have been a 10 if it weren't for something or missing something that held it back.
> 8 - It would have been a 9 if it weren't for something or missing something that held it back.
> 7 - It would have been a 8 if it weren't for something or missing something that held it back.





So, correct me if I'm wrong, 7 would have been a 10 if it weren't for 3 somethings, or the lack thereof, that held it back.

Ok, makes sense.


----------



## Ae (Dec 3, 2016)

Sorry. I just got lazy for 7 and 8, but I can see why you'd think that. I didn't mean the issues I had to be singular. Basically, 8 is a great movie, but it just not as good as my 9s.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2016)

*Mike and Dave Need Wedding Dates*

A typical comedy that is --well nothing but comedy .There's no story to be told, no serious  character depth, just one joke after another until the credits roll. Luckily, the jokes hit more often than not-- helping this from being a complete travesty .

*C-*


*Hell or High Water
*
When witnessing the mass amount of hype generated from this film-- I expected another "No Country " , but this turns out being pretty much everything  you'd expect from a heist film. I mean, tell me if you heard this before "group of thieves plans a short stint of robberies, the group consist of one individual who's cool, calm, and forward thinking ; the other is rash, outlandish , and easily prone to aggression (the aggressor usually ruins the last heist ), and all that stands in their way is an experienced officer-- days from retirement "*sigh*... I will say this is well shot and acted, but by no means a staple in the genre.

*B-*


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 3, 2016)

Warudo always the gentleman


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2016)

Warcraft: C+

I liked the visuals and was sometimes engaged, but it was trying to cram in too much lore in too little time. Also, the human characters were WAY too nice. The orcs had more interesting conflicts.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 3, 2016)

Got one of the last three copies of Confessions' Blu-Ray on Amazon. Been waiting to on it since I saw it earlier this year.


----------



## Dayscanor (Dec 3, 2016)

*Doctor Strange- 7.5/10*

Found it to be an ok movie, entertaining but nothing more. It felt pretty short for some reason. The CG effects are pretty cool, the cast is rather solid, all are seasoned actors. But overall the plot is too simple, and there isn't much to the movie, other than the effects. Kaecilius is an ok villain, we know Marvel aren't really good with coming up with good villains. I would have given it an 8 if the plot wasn't so simple.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 3, 2016)

*How To Get Away With Murder season 3
*
When this show first aired back whenever my wife was into it and I just couldn't be bothered. Especially didn't care for the main actress who just seemed like too much. Eventually I got roped into watching it and I have to say, it is pretty enticing television. Too overdramatic at times for my liking, but the plot is engaging and I like most of the actors. Another issue I have is how much sex they throw at us. Not that I mind sex, but it seems like everyone is fucking everyone in this show and they particularly like showing a lot of gay stuff. And yeah I know, it ain't PC to be anti-gay and truthfully I am not, but I still cringe watching 2 dudes make out. It is what it is. But that is besides the point. I don't even mind a little if they want to have a gay relationship in there but at times it feels like they are beating us over the head with it. Same with the straight sex for that matter, as I pointed out.

Anyway, fun tv and looking forward to the next season. Especially seeing more of one of my new favorite actresses. She is fine.


----------



## Ae (Dec 3, 2016)

*Ferris Bueller's Day Off:* Decent 6

These 80's classics aren't that great. Breakfast Club was good though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2016)

Man...fuck you


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 3, 2016)

Eh, how can you like Breakfast Club but not like Ferris Bueller?

Suspect as


----------



## Grape (Dec 3, 2016)

Ferris is a p bad movie.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2016)

Yeah it isn't very good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2016)

Ferris had a hot girlfriend though.  And she had money.  Damn.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 3, 2016)

I was p biased when I saw Ferris Bueller. I was constantly distracted by how obnoxious he was as a character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2016)

Ferris B definitely works better as a movie when you are 15.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2016)

Only on Naruto Forums


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 4, 2016)

Don't Breathe.

Fucking dope.

Alvarez and Levy make for a great combination.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Only on Naruto Forums


Yeah how dare we have taste


----------



## Ae (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Ferris B definitely works better as a movie when you are 15.


Makes sense that the only person defending it has the mentality of a 15 year old.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2016)

Ae said:


> Makes sense that the only person defending it has the mentality of a 15 year old.


" only person defending it?" Am I alone responsible  for  the rave reception it got upon its release and the many homages and parodies it spawned forward in the past 30+ years and  its staple as an American classic ?

Speaking of maturity, aren't we getting a little too old for this "disagreeing with me means your opinions are bad" mentality ? Especially since no one has even given me a proper critique on the film  yet? Just asking .


----------



## Grape (Dec 4, 2016)

Listen, Gesy... it's not your fault. The movie is just bad. Bringing up the parodies and shit it spawned only serves to reflect even more negatively on it. 

Let it go.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2016)

Grape said:


> Bringing up the parodies and shit it spawned only serves to reflect even more negatively on it.


lmao, then I guess Star Wars is the worst franchise in the history of film .

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 4, 2016)

ferris bueller is one of the movie-est movies ever 

its pure fun 

i love that shit


----------



## Grape (Dec 4, 2016)

It's shit alright.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 4, 2016)

*The Neon Demon*_(2016) _- 6/10

idk, it was kinda strange(NWR duh). I totally get what it was trying to portray, but it just tries too hard!
It had a lot of positive things going, but it gets kinda extreme for little to no reason and I feel like this ruins what could have been, and I can't help but feel a little disappointed. In some aspects it's very well executed, brilliant even! and in some others it just fails miserably.


----------



## Jena (Dec 4, 2016)

*Moana* - 8/10
Super cute, loved it.


*Spoiler*: _spoilers ahoy_ 




Good:

Setting
Visuals
Songs
Pacing
Characters
Voice acting
Crazy Gramma
Bad:

Uninteresting villains
Generic Disney plot

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## John Wick (Dec 4, 2016)

The accountant 

5.5/10


----------



## Grape (Dec 4, 2016)

I miss old Disney animation. Hand drawn and gorgeous with little porcelain princesses.


----------



## Ae (Dec 4, 2016)

*Gremlins*: light to decent 4

At least we can all agree this movie is pretty bad


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2016)

@Rukia @~Gesy~ @Stunna @Lucaniel @Speedy Jag. @Cyphon @Moody @ted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2016)

He didn't want any problems after feeling that blow


----------



## Yasha (Dec 4, 2016)

Kangaroo was choking his bitch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> He didn't want any problems after feeling that blow



The way they both squared up on each other and went into a fighting stance before the punch killed me.

Also, the dude reminded me of that male character from Gilmore Girls


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Kangaroo was choking his bitch.



The fact that Kangaroos know how to apply a headlock sleeper hold always gets me


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2016)

We have to wait until 2018 for S2 of both Westworld and Atlanta.

GG.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2016)

At least we get Twin Peaks next year.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 4, 2016)

Funny Question: If each of the six continents sends a rep for a battle royale ala The Hunger Games, how do you think the contestants will fare?

I think the Asian contestant will be the first to go, probably has his throat ripped out or die in some other humiliating manner, unless they send a Russian, in which case, he will probably be a victor. North American will be too fat to run and get killed next. African contestant will be good at running/hiding/tracking, so he will most likely go deep into the game and have a shot at this. Aussie stands a pretty good chance too, since they have to deal with the world's most dangerous animals on a regular basis and boomerang is an effective long-distance weapon. If Europe sends a German, they will have a shot too. Otherwise, he will probably get drunk and murdered in his sleep. South American is a wild card. He might have Conquistador/Mayan blood in his veins, which makes him a fearsome warrior. He can probably win if the tournament takes place on a mountainous arena.


----------



## Ae (Dec 4, 2016)

That's a lot of effort put into a shit post


----------



## Yasha (Dec 4, 2016)

Better than a lot of effort that went into a deleted post.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 4, 2016)

#got'em


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2016)

Stunna said:


> We have to wait until 2018 for S2 of both Westworld and Atlanta.
> 
> GG.


I love Westworld, but I just don't care for Dolores storyline.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2016)

*Once Were Warriors
*
The darker side of New Zealand that outsiders don't know about. I have heard that NZ has got one of the highest domestic violence rates in the world despite its low overall crime rate. 


*The Red Violin - 6/10*


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 5, 2016)

OK gonna enjoy Neighbours 2 later on. Just got it on rental.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 5, 2016)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @~Gesy~ @Stunna @Lucaniel @Speedy Jag. @Cyphon @Moody @ted.



Lmao. Definitely looks like something I would do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Dec 5, 2016)

I sa the next big circle jerk movie for a couple of guys here. It has everything they love to jerk off over.

Tom Cruise
Hot women far out their league
Mythology
Action
Airplanes
Princesses

Tom fucking Cruise

Step right up @Detective @Rukia

Shit looks super fucking bad. But since it's mission impossible with some distant concept of mummies, you two fucks will love it.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2016)

Doesn't look as bad as Rogue One.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Grape (Dec 5, 2016)

Still better than Ferris Bueller's Day Off.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

What?  I'm not hyped for the Mummy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2016)

Looks boring as fuck


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2016)

Grape said:


> I sa the next big circle jerk movie for a couple of guys here. It has everything they love to jerk off over.
> 
> Tom Cruise
> Hot women far out their league
> ...



*Cyphon*: Wow that movie looks really fun and entertaining!
*Martyr: *Yearend list contender!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh, and that kangaroo looks like a monster.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 5, 2016)

Jack Reacher 2 

7/10 was actually quite neat.

"Villain" was meh but rest was pretty good.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 5, 2016)

Ae said:


> *Cyphon*: Wow that movie looks really fun and entertaining!



I ain't never seen any version of The Mummy and am on record multiple times saying I am not a Tom Cruise fan. I barely had the desire to click on the trailer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> I ain't never seen any version of The Mummy


It's never too late to repent for your sins....

Do it for Rachel Weisz


----------



## Jena (Dec 5, 2016)

Get hype for the Universal™ Monster Movie Shared Universe™ here to take the world by storm and snatch all you bitches bald

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 5, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Add me on that list bruh



@~Gesy~




You think you guys would learn to utilize all those amazing research skills I have displayed over the years.

The answer was sitting right in front of you all long.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2016)

Someone posted a Flight Club clip and reminded me of how euphoric prime Brad Pitt was.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Cyphon is going to stake his rep on the Mummy?


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm not that gay, but I had to fuck a guy it'd be young Brad Pitt.


----------



## Detective (Dec 5, 2016)

And we all thought this conversation died about 25 threads ago....


----------



## Detective (Dec 5, 2016)

Just a reminder that this releases on Netflix this Friday.


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2016)

Looks shit tbh like something that would have been on the Syfy channel back in 2010


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2016)

Detective said:


> @~Gesy~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, funny how news of this broke the  day before I complained. I'm gonna take credit for this .


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 5, 2016)

I'll give The Mummy movie a chance


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

I do like that the girl from Kingsman is the Mummy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2016)

I find it funny how Dracula Untold has been rendered non-canon for the Universal Monster Shared Universe. 

Personally, I'd rather these movies be a little more subtle and horror oriented than Dracula Untold anyway, although this new Mummy trailer looked...fine? I was underwhelmed, but it is only a teaser.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2016)

pls dont tell me they dragged poor Anthony Hopkins into narrating this abortion?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2016)

Lol Hopkins is no stranger to the abortion clinic.

dude  has racked up enough abortion   points in his career  to make the next one  free


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2016)

"He has been in a lot of shit films" is what I'm saying


----------



## Ae (Dec 6, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> I find it funny how Dracula Untold has been rendered non-canon for the Universal Monster Shared Universe.



Wait. THATS A REAL THING? I thought Jena was just posting some random nonsense.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol Hopkins is no stranger to the abortion clinic.
> 
> dude  has racked up enough abortion   points in his career  to make the next one  free



Is that a poke at Warudo for his confusion with the words abortion/abomination.?

/feeling unsure about my English proficiency


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2016)

gesy tried to poke me guys


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2016)

The Wailing: A

Holy shit, this movie was pretty scary and fascinating. Confusing, but it makes more sense if you read in between the lines. Apparently the original cut clarified a lot more, but the director decided that we should share the confusion of its protagonist...and for me, it worked. Great stuff, although it's not for everyone because of its vagueness and long running time (2 and a half hours). 



Ae said:


> Wait. THATS A REAL THING? I thought Jena was just posting some random nonsense.



Yup. Although honestly, it's not the novelty that The Avengers was, as the old Universal Monsters were crossing over back in the 1940's.

It was supposed to begin with "Dracula Untold" and "The Mummy" would follow it, but after "Dracula Untold" flopped, they decided to pretend like that didn't happen and hope that "The Mummy" is their foundation. 

Even though I'm open minded to the idea, I don't think it will work out. "The Wolfman", "Victor Frankenstein" and "Dracula Untold" were all bombs, so I don't think modern audiences are all that interested in the classics. I'd be more interested in "Creature from the Black Lagoon", as that hasn't been remade so much.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 6, 2016)

Detective said:


> You think you guys would learn to utilize all those amazing research skills I have displayed over the years.
> 
> The answer was sitting right in front of you all long.


Wait, what? How did I not know this?!


----------



## Rai (Dec 6, 2016)

Underworld: Blood Wars was meh.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 6, 2016)

But Kate still looks good in leather.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2016)

I don't get why the Underworld franchise is still going. It was never that good to begin with and everyone involved seems so bored at this point. "Awakening" in particular felt so phoned in, like the writers just cobbled together discarded ideas together from the previous flicks. 

The Resident Evil franchise isn't good either, but at least you feel like the cast and crew are enjoying themselves.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

I would rather watch another Underworld than Assassin's Creed.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't get why the Underworld franchise is still going. It was never that good to begin with and everyone involved seems so bored at this point. "Awakening" in particular felt so phoned in, like the writers just cobbled together discarded ideas together from the previous flicks.
> 
> The Resident Evil franchise isn't good either, but at least you feel like the cast and crew are enjoying themselves.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Come on.  Underworld is barely turning a profit at this point.  A new film could easily lose money.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm sure it makes enough to keep the lights on. This is pretty much all Katie has these days.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

That's true.  Why is that?  She isn't the greatest actress in the world, but she is at least competent.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2016)

I'd rather watch an Underworld movie over a Resident Evil shitfest

except that last one with the kid

that shit was horrible


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 6, 2016)

Bruno Mars - Chunky

My song of the year.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 6, 2016)

That's a fun album.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm wondering how much people get paid to write those fake positive reviews for Rogue One


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 6, 2016)

Stunna said:


> That's a fun album.



I love the direction of Bruno Mars since he first came in up until now. Anyone who can make older styles of music fresh and new I probably get into. You ever listen to Mayer Hawthorne?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh and speaking of long running series that need to go away, I see they are making another Fast movie. Last 2 were shit and I can't remember/differentiate the 2 before those.


----------



## Ae (Dec 6, 2016)

*Eddie the Eagle*: Light to Decent 7

I'm basically dead inside, but I'll be lying if I said it didn't make me smile. Very enjoyable!

ALSO! This guy is so fucking pretty!




swooonn


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Yasha (Dec 7, 2016)

What happened? I dropped after the first 3 episodes. Not a fan of rape and plunder.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2016)

Haven't even started it, but from what I hear, it's apparently pretentious in its efforts to appear mysterious and deep .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Not a fan of rape and plunder.


Ahuh.......


----------



## Yasha (Dec 7, 2016)

Not sure if pretentious is the word to describe it, but the AI awakening trope has been done to death and I didn't see The Westworld bringing anything new to the table. I couldn't see why people have been raving about it. Unless a game-changing plot twist happened after ep 3 which I am unaware of. I don't normally watch film or TV for the violence/sex. I like GoT _despite_ the violence/sex because the political turmoil is fun to watch.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 7, 2016)

Westworld is amaze balls


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2016)

Westworld is great and you should watch it

that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who compared it to TDS2 needs to gargle bleach and chop his balls off with a rusty knife


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2016)

what are your movies for 2017 ? 

- John Wick 2
- Kong: Skull Island
- Logan
- Ghost in the Shell
- Fast & Furious 8
- Baywatch 2017
- King Arthur: Legend of the Sword
- Alien: Covenant
- Pirates of the Caribbean 5
- Guardians of the Galaxy 2
- Wonder Woman
- The Mummy
- Cars 3
- Despicable Me 3
- Transformers 5: The Last Knight
- Spider-Man: Homecoming
- The Dark Tower
- Blade Runner 2049
- Kingsman 2
- Thor 3
- Justice League
- Star Wars: Episode VIII
- Jumanji


tried listing all the mainstream/AAA shit


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2016)

Yasha said:


> What happened? I dropped after the first 3 episodes. Not a fan of rape and plunder.


there's, what, the one implied rape scene in the first episode? why are you acting like it has even 2% of the rape that's in GoT lol

I mean, obviously there's rapes that happen in the world of Westworld, but they aren't shown, they're just stated to be a part of the violent, hedonistic environment



~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't even started it, but from what I hear, it's apparently pretentious in its efforts to appear mysterious and deep .


nawp


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

Westworld is the most iconic show of 2016.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 7, 2016)

Stunna said:


> there's, what, the one implied rape scene in the first episode? why are you acting like it has even 2% of the rape that's in GoT lol
> 
> I mean, obviously there's rapes that happen in the world of Westworld, but they aren't shown, they're just stated to be a part of the violent, hedonistic environment



Not just about explicit rape scene, but the whole concept of men paying to rape and kill turns me off. 


*After the Storm*

I love Kirin Kiki. She's like Miss Maple of Japanese films. Always so shrewd. 

If I were to name one Japanese director who consistently produced films of high quality, it would be Koreeda. His family dramas are the absolute best. 

8/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> Every good show needs a good rape.
> 
> Stop this basicness. Westworld is without a doubt the best show rn



It's really sad if Westworld is the best show right now. I miss the time when Lost was the best.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Not just about explicit rape scene, but the whole concept of men paying to rape and kill turns me off.


yeah but that's not even a big part of the show; it's a minor element that's condemned by the characters and the premise of the program


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

What are some of the other top shows this year?  I know I have really enjoyed Dark Matter, The Man in The High Castle, and the Magicians.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2016)

The People v. O.J. Simpson: American Crime Story


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What are some of the other top shows this year?  I know I have really enjoyed Dark Matter, The Man in The High Castle, and the Magicians.




I haven't watched it (yet) but everyone was raving about Stranger Things


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

It was p good.  Same with Black Mirror.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 7, 2016)

Young Pope


> Like Don Draper or Tony Soprano, the hero of Paolo Sorrentino’s new Sky TV series is a man who finds himself promoted within a prestigious organisation. He is beset by personal doubts and distracted and seduced by vulgar office politics. The opening episodes of The Young Pope premiered here at Venice: it’s all very strange, anxious, whimsical and surreal; Jude Law is on top form as the cunning, troubled young Pontiff. Actually, this might yet turn out to be Sorrentino’s Twin Peaks.



Give_ The Night Manager_ and War & Peace some love too.


----------



## Ae (Dec 7, 2016)

If you haven't seen _The Great Beauty,_ than you're doing yourself a disservice. Watch it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2016)

Ugh, why do I have Yoga Hosers on my netflix? I know I'll be burned. I know why I'll be burned. And yet there it sits, safe in my queue.


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2016)

Wait, that young pope series I've been seeing around a bit is made by fucking Sorrentino?

holy shit, I need to watch that then


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

We like talking about women in this thread.  And I haven't talked about Prince Harry's new girlfriend yet; the chick from Suits.  I think she is stunning.  A definite 9 or 10 for someone like me.  But for Prince Harry, she is a really boring choice.  He should aim higher.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 7, 2016)

Whaddup


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> We like talking about women in this thread.  And I haven't talked about Prince Harry's new girlfriend yet; the chick from Suits.  I think she is stunning.  A definite 9 or 10 for someone like me.  But for Prince Harry, she is a really boring choice.  He should aim higher.


Now I remember where I know her from: she was in a really shitty Hallmark movie this year, _Dater's Handbook _


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah his girl is attractive. Looks like she might still look good without makeup which is the biggest plus. I try not to buy too much into celebs because you rarely catch them looking normal. But she looks like she would def look cute chillin in the couch in some sweats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 7, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah his girl is attractive. Looks like she might still look good without makeup which is the biggest plus. *I try not to buy too much into celebs because you rarely catch them looking normal*. But she looks like she would def look cute chillin in the couch in some sweats.


I remember you saying you have a thing for Kim Kardashian though.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> I remember you saying you have a thing for Kim Kardashian though.



Yeah, I did. Saw her in the sextape more or less without makeup and she could still get it. Doesn't hurt that her body is on point either. 

Don't get me wrong, I will talk about celebs being hot or not, but I don't actually think they are above just your average hot chick you can find at the gym or whatever. In fact, money aside I take the gym chick any day of the week because you see them sweaty and sans makeup and they might still look fine as hell.


----------



## Ae (Dec 7, 2016)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah, I did. Saw her in the sextape more or less without makeup and she could still get it. Doesn't hurt that her body is on point either.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I will talk about celebs being hot or not, but I don't actually think they are above just your average hot chick you can find at the gym or whatever. In fact, money aside I take the gym chick any day of the week because you see them sweaty and sans makeup and they might still look fine as hell.


I'm not one of those "I like real girls" type of guys, but those gym girls look like your typical "Instagram models" type. Maybe because I'm more of a face guy, but I'm not into women who thighs are bigger than my chest. I'm sure they worked hard to get that body, but there's something inauthentic about it that's off-putting to me.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What are some of the other top shows this year?  I know I have really enjoyed Dark Matter, The Man in The High Castle, and the Magicians.


Atlanta, The Night Of, Stranger Things


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> I'm not one of those "I like real girls" type of guys, but those gym girls look like your typical "Instagram models" type. Maybe because I'm more of a face guy, but I'm not into women who thighs are bigger than my chest. I'm sure they worked hard to get that body, but there's something inauthentic about it that's off-putting to me.



I am not talking about body builder girls. Just your average girl that goes to the gym to stay fit. I am not into "built" girls. My point was, I would take your average girl in the mall, gym, etc...Over a celeb.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 7, 2016)

They aren't top tier, but I also enjoyed 11.22.63 and The Path, this year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

The next Fifty Shades movie looks a lot like the last Fifty Shades movie.  Must see for people like me that find Dakota Johnson attractive.  But not must see enough for me to overcome my shame at seeing it at the theatre.  I will wait for it to come out on digital and dvd.


----------



## Ae (Dec 7, 2016)

Damn. I was going to gift Rukia some airline miles for the holidays, but apparently, there's a transferring fee.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

Still have 5 more flights to make before the year ends.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 7, 2016)

*Hell or High Water
*
Plot was nothing new and completely predictable but the actors and their performances made this a worthwhile movie even if it is nothing amazing. That Bridges/Pine showdown at the end was someting to see. 2 actors I rate highly.

3.5/5


----------



## Ae (Dec 7, 2016)

@Parallax Should I see PJ Harvey?

Y/N?


----------



## Ae (Dec 7, 2016)

*Up in the Air*: light to decent 6

Anna Kendrick single-handedly ruined this movie.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> @Parallax Should I see PJ Harvey?
> 
> Y/N?


Iono


----------



## Yasha (Dec 7, 2016)

I like Stranger Thing enough to stay tuned for a second season.



Ae said:


> *Up in the Air*: light to decent 6
> 
> Anna Kendrick single-handedly ruined this movie.



.........


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2016)

Rise of the Legend: B

Story about Wong Fei Hung...although something tells me the real person didn't have a kung fu battle to the death in a burning building with a gang leader. It was fun.


----------



## Detective (Dec 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The next Fifty Shades movie looks a lot like the last Fifty Shades movie.  Must see for people like me that find Dakota Johnson attractive.  But not must see enough for me to overcome my shame at seeing it at the theatre.  I will wait for it to come out on digital and dvd.



"Only because..... I'm hungry."


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2016)

My cousin once asked me to babysit her 6-year-old daughter and I read her passages from Fifty Shades of Grey as bedtime story. Good thing that she didn't understand English.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2016)

Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me- C

This is hard to judge because there are some good parts and some bad parts, circling a disjointed whole. The first act surrounds an FBI Agent who mysteriously vanishes, but they never explain what happened to him. I'm aware that Dale Cooper was originally supposed to fill his role, but because the actor didn't want to do more than a cameo, they had to write in this new character in his place. But they should've found a better way to tie up that loose end. Hell, why not combine his role with the David Bowie character, as that is also an unnecessary addition. 

But at least the actress who plays Laura Palmer is excellent and the ending was genuinely moving.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2016)

Rainbow Song

Watching this broke my heart.

If only Tomoya weren't so slow...
If only Tomoya had asked her to stay...
If only Tomoya had raised his hand in the speed date scene...
If only...

It's slow boiling and builds up nicely to the powerful last scene. Both lead actors were superb. Especially Juri Ueno. She is such a gifted actress. Love her so much.

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2016)

Baywatch looks like Neighbors at the Beach.  So yeah.  I will probably check it out.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Baywatch looks like Neighbors at the Beach.  So yeah.  I will probably check it out.



Didn't like Neighbors but I did think Baywatch looked like it could be fun. Doesn't hurt to have Daddario as the main eye candy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2016)

Should have had more Of that Quantico girl in the trailer!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2016)

It needs more of me in a bikini.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2016)

Killer Virgin Road

I begin to think good quirky film like Survive Style 5+ is a product of serendipity. You have to strike the right balance to appear funny but not silly, ridiculous but not moronic, haphazard but not messy, symbolic but not preachy.

2/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

Less than a week till Rogue One.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

About the Spider-man trailer.

Michael Keaton brings a ton of credibility to that movie.


----------



## Grape (Dec 9, 2016)

Guys, I'm thinking about kicking up my kinky time. Would you piss on a chick? What's the most extreme that you guys would get?


----------



## Ae (Dec 9, 2016)

Grape said:


> Guys, I'm thinking about kicking up my kinky time. Would you piss on a chick? What's the most extreme that you guys would get?


I'd stuff a bitch and put her in the oven


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> About the Spider-man trailer.
> 
> Michael Keaton brings a ton of credibility to that movie.


Yeah, I just can't seem to buy him as the villain.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

Decided to go to Palm Springs this weekend.


----------



## Grape (Dec 9, 2016)

Can't believe I'm going to say this, but that Spider-Man trailer was disappointing.


----------



## Ae (Dec 9, 2016)

*My Neighbor Totoro*: Light 7

Totoro doesn't even show up for half of the movie! If it weren't for the aesthetics it would have been a 6. I may be bias because I thought the little girl was super annoying.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2016)

Grape said:


> Guys, I'm thinking about kicking up my kinky time. Would you piss on a chick? What's the most extreme that you guys would get?



Don't go there. It's a step away from domestic violence. You don't need that to reinforce your dominance/masculinity.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2016)

Can't wait for this to become a reality!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2016)

Office Christmas Party: C/C+

Pretty average comedy. I say wait till it comes out on netflix. The cast is good, but they're all taking it easy in roles that fit their comfort zones. T.J Miller is the best part.


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2016)

Dogtooth
Well that was certainly... something


best stallone impression ever tho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Here we go!

Palm Springs!!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Can't beat Palm Springs.  Airport is basically an outdoors airport.  Already trying to convince my dad to buy a house out here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 10, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


>





~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't even started it, but from what I hear, it's apparently pretentious in its efforts to appear mysterious and deep .


man i was disappointed by a lot of the season finale of westworld but seeing this half-brained ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) try to attack it without having seen it after defending the vastly inferior luke cage is sickening


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 10, 2016)

Is anyone building up their digital movie collections? I see a few cheap deals but miss the extras I'd get with DVD's. 

I have my 'new car' delivered next week Detective my man.  

2010 Ford Focus zetec with 59 plate. Got it at a good price too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

I don't like buying digital.  Because what you are actually buying is the license.  I will always prefer owning a hard copy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> man i was disappointed by a lot of the season finale of westworld but seeing this half-brained ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) try to attack it without having seen it after defending the vastly inferior luke cage is sickening


I'm not trying to attack it though . I'm actually  interested in seeing it eventually ....


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 10, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm not trying to attack it though


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 10, 2016)

Yasha said:


> What happened? I dropped after the first 3 episodes. Not a fan of rape and plunder.


that is literally what you do for fun, with children, in real life


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2016)

Guys, I had a great moments of hookup history moment last night.

So there we were in the hotel room, she's on her back and I'm straddling her head. She starts licking my balls/taint, and in a moment of pure genius, I slid back a couple of inches and ordered her to lick my ass.


successbaby.jpg



Yasha said:


> Don't go there. It's a step away from domestic violence. You don't need that to reinforce your dominance/masculinity.


Wait what?


----------



## Grape (Dec 10, 2016)

Now I need to arrange for one in the front and back at same time


----------



## Yasha (Dec 10, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> that is literally what you do for fun, with children, in real life



You think that's funny? You think just because you're posting anonymously, you can say whatever you want without repercussion?


----------



## MO (Dec 10, 2016)

DR strange was a great movie!!


----------



## Ae (Dec 10, 2016)

*The Evil Dead* (1981): Decent 7?

This shit is fucking gross dude


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

I like Evil Dead 2.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

Damn.  I was just on the Daily Mail.  Sia does not look good in a bathing suit.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 11, 2016)

Went to see Fantastic Beasts. Must say pretty disappointing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2016)

If you got a $50 Amazon gift card what would you spend it on?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

I had a $100 Amazon gift card pretty recently.  I spent a portion of it pre-ordering the next Persona game.


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I had a $100 Amazon gift card pretty recently.  I spent a portion of it pre-ordering the next Persona game.


Eww no thanks


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm not a big fan of Amazon gift cards.  Usually go out and buy Blu Rays I otherwise wouldn't have purchased.

Just give me cash.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2016)

I'd grab a couple things off my Amazon cart.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 11, 2016)

Bought Amazon top up for £100 and I've used it for variety of things like car safety equipment for my new car, new case for my new phone, Bluetooth headphones and a Bluetooth speaker.


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm not a big fan of Amazon gift cards.  Usually go out and buy Blu Rays I otherwise wouldn't have purchased.
> 
> Just give me cash.


You lucky you got anything at you ungrateful shit give me the codes if you don't want it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

Well I definitely want the next Mass Effect.


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm still on the fence with buying blu rays, they're not like music with vinyls. I'd rather get some sort of steel book or a limited edition.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 11, 2016)

Games are for big kids with little time on their hands.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

I have a bad collecting problem.  I collect just to collect.  I used to buy two copies of every video game that I purchased.


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2016)

I can't wait to get the Before Trilogy boxset on Criterion


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2016)

I've unintentionally watched 6 Michael Shannon this year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

Dragonball Super is even worse than I thought.  The characters are playing baseball now??


----------



## Jena (Dec 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have a bad collecting problem.  I collect just to collect.  I used to buy two copies of every video game that I purchased.


One to play and then one to dangle in the face of a poor child?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 11, 2016)

Jena has such a wicked mind


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2016)

If I get to see 1 movie in theater - Moana or Rogue One?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Damn.  Deadpool got a Best Picture nomination from the Golden Globes?  Good for them.  But still p surprising.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2016)

Yasha said:


> If I get to see 1 movie in theater - Moana or Rogue One?


I haven't seen it yet, but seeing as how Moana was disappointing, I'd wager Rogue One.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2016)

Moana is disappointing? I thought the reviews are fairly positive, and Jena liked it (although that woman's taste is sometimes fallible when it comes to cutesy stuff)


----------



## Grape (Dec 12, 2016)

"sometimes fallible"

lol


----------



## Yasha (Dec 12, 2016)

I was being nice...

because Jena is scary...

sometimes...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2016)

> *Best Motion Picture - Musical or Comedy*



Deadpool is the only movie I've seen on this list. But why does Comedy and Musicals share categories ?


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Iono


Okay how about Deafheaven?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Moana is disappointing? I thought the reviews are fairly positive, and Jena liked it


I guess I'm just in the minority, then. I enjoyed it, but it wasn't anything special outside of key moments.



~Gesy~ said:


> But why does Comedy and Musicals share categories ?


Because comedy isn't taken seriously as a genre, and musicals aren't as big as they used to be.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 12, 2016)

memoirs of an international assassin

6.5/10 

watchable but nothing special


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I guess I'm just in the minority, then. I enjoyed it, but it wasn't anything special outside of key moments.


From my perspective, it's pretty split. Some love it more than Zootopia and some think it's stale. Maybe you just watched too many Disney movies and now the "magic" wore off?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2016)

Musicals I figured out, but the fact that there aren't enough snobbish comedies for old white people to watch while drinking wine and eating exotic cheeses surprises me.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2016)

Ae said:


> From my perspective, it's pretty split. Some love it more than Zootopia and some think it's stale.


Zootopia is better.



> Maybe you just watched too many Disney movies and now the "magic" wore off?


Don't say that. 

Nah but forreal, this isn't the case. It's not like this is the first Disney movie that I've been critical about or anything.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

I talked to Stunna this morning.  He wanted me to relay the message that he is happy with the golden globe selections for best animated film.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I talked to Stunna this morning.  He wanted me to relay the message that he is happy with the golden globe selections for best animated film.


pls

I haven't seen Sing or Zucchini; the former looks like shit, might check out the latter.


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2016)

Stunna said:


> pls
> 
> I haven't seen Sing or Zucchini; the former looks like shit, might check out the latter.


I hear Red Turtle is really good


----------



## Jena (Dec 12, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Moana is disappointing? I thought the reviews are fairly positive, and Jena liked it (although that woman's taste is sometimes fallible when it comes to cutesy stuff)



I'll allow it.



Stunna said:


> I guess I'm just in the minority, then. I enjoyed it, but it wasn't anything special outside of key moments.
> 
> 
> Because comedy isn't taken seriously as a genre, and musicals aren't as big as they used to be.



I think I liked Moana more than you did, but I agree it's not a game changer or anything. I think in terms of enjoyment it's probably close to Hercules, Princess and the Frog or Bolt - movies where one or two elements were really strong but everything else was meh. I think in Moana's case the plot is the weakest part but the visuals & songs were good enough that I could overlook that. The setting itself is also unique enough to stand out - not too many movies about Polynesians in general, let alone animated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2016)

Bolt is the best Miley Cyrus movie.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 12, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Bolt is the best Miley Cyrus movie.


Not _Big Fish_?


----------



## Detective (Dec 12, 2016)

@Rukia @Stunna @~Gesy~ @Jena @Yasha @Taleran @Parallax @The World @Speedy Jag. 

It's that time of the year, KT fam. The Blacklist of 2016 impending scripts/ideas.

won't end the same way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nekochako (Dec 13, 2016)

Fantastic Beats And Where To Find Them: 8/10


----------



## Taleran (Dec 13, 2016)

One of the best movies of the year.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2016)

Jena said:


> I'll allow it.



You're welcome.

You're my favourite poster born in the 90s not named Stunna.



> I think I liked Moana more than you did, but I agree it's not a game changer or anything. I think in terms of enjoyment it's probably close to Hercules, Princess and the Frog or Bolt - movies where one or two elements were really strong but everything else was meh. I think in Moana's case the plot is the weakest part but the visuals & songs were good enough that I could overlook that. The setting itself is also unique enough to stand out - not too many movies about Polynesians in general, let alone animated.



The Polynesian setting is what interests me. I like Maori culture and the guy in Moana looks like a Maori.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Good column on Collider about why it is now the time to quit watching the Walking Dead.


----------



## Ae (Dec 13, 2016)

I dropped Scream Queens, Dirk Gently and Flash


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Good column on Collider about why it is now the time to quit watching the Walking Dead.


Where's the link?


----------



## Detective (Dec 13, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Where's the link?



So lazy


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2016)

The great time to stop watching TWD was after season two.

Stopping now should be painfully obvious.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

I agree.  But I want viewership down to ZERO!

I just convinced gesy to stop watching.  So this has been a success.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  But I want viewership down to ZERO!
> 
> I just convinced gesy to stop watching.  So this has been a success.



Your long term gambit paid off.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm over the golden age of television hype. Now I'm just going to wait for the season (or even the show) to end until I start watching. It's a waste of time to just stop half way because the show went downhill.


----------



## Ae (Dec 13, 2016)

Is the Nest thermostat legit or just hype? Thinking about getting one for my parents.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  But I want viewership down to ZERO!
> 
> I just convinced gesy to stop watching.  So this has been a success.


Nah, not really since I don't agree with the writer's criticisms.


----------



## Detective (Dec 13, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah, not really since I don't agree with the writer's criticisms.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Detective (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2016)

I remember when Gesy was still meek as a lamb. You guys had trained him well in my absence. I like this throat-cutting, back-stabbing turncloak Gesy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

I actually went to Plano Sr High for 11th grade.  Small world.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2016)

Yasha said:


> I remember when Gesy was still meek as a lamb. You guys had trained him well in my absence. I like this throat-cutting, back-stabbing turncloak Gesy.


Whatever stories Stunna has told you about me  are untrue .


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2016)

Stunna never told me any stories. What are you trying to hide, Gesy?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2016)

*Hillary's America: The Secret History of the Democratic Party* (by Dinesh D'Souza) - Negative 8000/10 - This is the worst thing ever made by a human, I want to die. This was so bad, I wish Dinesh was back in prison, not for his political views, but because he made such a bad movie. Dinesh tried to do this bizarre Michael Moore/Morgan Spurlock thing and it was just baffling and infuriating.


*Fantastic Beast and Where to Find Them* - This was alright, I liked it. I feel like JK Rowling definitely needed a co-writer to tighten stuff up, but I imagine a lot of scenes were cut for time (like the stuff with the newspaper guy), but as it stands the movie was comprehensible enough and I dug it. The titular beasts were really cool and the definite highlight for me. 

This is the only movie with Eddie Redmayne in it that I've seen and I thought he was ok, he didn't push my tolerance level. I mean I can totally see how if you don't like him or his character, this movie will be a slog, but I thought he was fine, not great. I liked every other character more, but I felt they played off him well.

*Moana - *loved it. Dug the songs and I liked Maui more than I expected going in, but I really, really dug Moana herself and the ending was really sweet. 

Least favorite song had to be Jemaine Clement's song, but I still dug it, which is a step up from frozen where I wanted to kill something during the song with the fucking gnomes


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2016)

*Wicker Park - 6.5/10
*
Man, life of a good-looking white guy sure is tough. You can't help but have to break a couple of beautiful girls' hearts just to be with the one you love.

Although I bet if Matt knew Rose Byrne was going to mature into this woman right here, he was gonna think twice, creepy stalker or not.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2016)

*Koto no Ha no Niwa
*
Makoto Shinkai's short. About a 15-y/o podophile with Oedipus' Complex who fell in love with a 27-y/o woman with numb tongue and stinky feet.

Makoto Shinkai, you will hear this name thrown around A LOT in future, so you'd better remember it now if you wanna be a hipster. Yeah, I'm talking to you @Stunna @Parallax @Jena


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2016)

I already saw it years ago.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 14, 2016)

Hipster 

What about 50cm/s?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Castiel said:


> *Hillary's America: The Secret History of the Democratic Party* (by Dinesh D'Souza) - Negative 8000/10 - This is the worst thing ever made by a human, I want to die. This was so bad, I wish Dinesh was back in prison, not for his political views, but because he made such a bad movie. Dinesh tried to do this bizarre Michael Moore/Morgan Spurlock thing and it was just baffling and infuriating.
> 
> 
> *Fantastic Beast and Where to Find Them* - This was alright, I liked it. I feel like JK Rowling definitely needed a co-writer to tighten stuff up, but I imagine a lot of scenes were cut for time (like the stuff with the newspaper guy), but as it stands the movie was comprehensible enough and I dug it. The titular beasts were really cool and the definite highlight for me.
> ...


The only Eddie Redmayne movie that I had seen before FB was Jupiter Ascending.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2016)

Here is my review of "Office Christmas Party"!


----------



## Ae (Dec 14, 2016)

I hope _Manchester by the Sea_ takes home all the best picture awards

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 14, 2016)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @Stunna @~Gesy~ @Jena @Yasha @Taleran @Parallax @The World @Speedy Jag.
> 
> It's that time of the year, KT fam. The Blacklist of 2016 impending scripts/ideas.
> 
> won't end the same way.


Funnily enough I need pointers on writing movie scripts in future. I had a couple ideas that I never followed through on so I kinda need some help in the process if you guys know good places to start.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Funnily enough I need pointers on writing movie scripts in future. I had a couple ideas that I never followed through on so I kinda need some help in the process if you guys know good places to start.



I'm kicking myself in the ass to start screen-writing consistently again. I recommend you get a reputed book on the subject and purchase a screenwriting software if you want a shot at your work getting produced. I have Final Draft, which is a bit pricey, but my first software was only $20 (can't remember what it's called though). The good thing about screenplay books is that they teach you the formatting and such. Spec Scripts are usually between 90-110 pages long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Ae said:


> I hope _Manchester by the Sea_ takes home all the best picture awards


Manchester by the Sea was really good.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2016)

The guy who wrote _To Sir, With Love_, ER Braithwaite, died; he was 104. Never read the book, but I like the movie. RIP.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2016)

12 days until the overseas trip


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Terminator is on!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2016)

13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi- B

This is probably one of Michael Bays' better films, even if it does suffer from those Bay-isms. Honestly, I thought it shined the most when building up to the attacks. The cinematography, set design and music had an eerie feel that got me both excited and nervous for the actual showdown.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2016)

*Rogue One

To my disappointment, this turns out to be pretty good. Felicity Jones is likeable. I wish they had casted her for the new female Jedi in Force Awakens. Ironically, Donnie Yen's role is my least favorite, despite him being casted to please chinese audience like me. I feel that he's out of place and his humour is dry. Also, I have a couple of bones to pick.


Spoiler:  



Why did Jyn have to be a big mouth and tell Krennik about the built-in flaw of Death Star? It's the top secret upon which the Rebellion's success was hinged. I blame the writer for dumbing her down.

And the last scene with the Darth Vader is kind of ruining his reputation. Merely feet away and he couldn't even take care of those fodders and grab hold of the disk. How incompetent was he? Couldn't he just use the force to summon it? Btw, why the fuck are they still using hard disk when they live in an era with hyperdrive and such? Again, I blame the writer's sacrificing logic for fanservice.




Overall, I give this a 8.5/10.


*


----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## The World (Dec 15, 2016)

Yasha said:


> *Rogue One
> 
> To my disappointment, this turns out to be pretty good. Felicity Jones is likeable. I wish they had casted her for the new female Jedi in Force Awakens. Ironically, Donnie Yen's role is my least favorite, despite him being casted to please chinese audience like me. I feel that he's out of place and his humour is dry. Also, I have a couple of bones to pick.
> 
> ...



Did you like TFA? Because that movie was a steaming turd wrapped in expensive gift wrap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 15, 2016)

Detective said:


> 12 days until the overseas trip


After Christmas? For shame, mate.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2016)

The World said:


> Did you like TFA? Because that movie was a steaming turd wrapped in expensive gift wrap



I think it was a snorefest, recycling old ideas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

I like Felicity Jones.  I'm glad that she is finally in a movie that people will watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2016)

Dead Rising: Watchtower: D-

I haven't played the video games, but as a movie, this was just boring. And yet...sigh...I'm going to watch the sequel too.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I like Felicity Jones.  I'm glad that she is finally in a movie that people will watch.



I have seen The Theory of Everything yet for some reason I can't recall seeing Felicity Jones in it. Either because Eddie occupied all my attention or her face was forgettable, or a bit of both. Now though, I think I will remember Jyn Erso. Her smile is kind of cute, in an Ellen Pagey way.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

Palm Springs Film Festival sounds like it will be good this year.  I can't make it though.

Going to be in Santa Barbara for New Years.  And then I need to get back to work.  My job requires me to be there; so I have to coordinate with other employees to make sure that our contract is covered.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2016)

Rogue One: A-

I loved it. My only issues were
- Darth Vaders' costume looked like it was purchased at Walmart at times. Some shots just made it look so much like plastic. 
Epic intro though. 

- Jyn was a little underwhelming. The actress does good, but I'm tired of the whole 'This isn't my war' protagonist angle. I've seen her story done too many times and it seemed like the film itself was more interesting in the supporting cast. She's also not relateable enough to be an audience avatar. Even Rei fit that role better, because we want to be in her shoes. Nobody is going to want to be Jyn. I also agreed with Diego Luna's verbal assault on her, so was annoyed when she took the piss out of it. I actually think Diego Luna's character would've been a better lead, as his arc was more unique to the Star Wars universe, while being just as profound. 

But everything else...damn! The visuals were amazing, the humor mostly worked on me, there is a lot more tension because people do die and it perfectly combines the Star Wars style with a gritty war actioner. I'd say it's better than "The Force Awakens" and "Return of the Jedi". Not sure if it's as good as "Empire Strikes Back" or the original...only another viewing will clear that up (for me). The nostalgia worked its magic on me too. I loved how certain characters from the original would appear. That facial CGI was great, with only a few uncanny moments.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

I liked Rogue One.  Definitely thought it was better than TFA.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm honestly surprised that so many people like TFA. I fell asleep in the theatre watching it  partly due to its not having subtitles

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2016)

History might not take TFA's side, as people liked the prequels at first too. But I think for the most part, it's just a nostalgia trip for Star Wars fans. How people will remember it from now will probably depend on the sequels.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grape (Dec 16, 2016)

The characters in TFA are weak. Ray is overpowered as fuck.

They could have done a number of things, but they chose to rush the character's development instead of letting viewers watch them develop over time.

Mistakes like this will be the Jar-Jar Binks of this movie series.


----------



## Grape (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh look, tomorrow is my ten year NF anniversary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2016)

Are you guys serious...?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2016)

About what?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2016)

> Russia can not effect us..they're smaller and weaker....





> A third of republicans are in support of Vladimir who is a former KGB....Ronald Reagan would roll over in his grave



Obama doesn't give a darn anymore


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Rogue One - 9/10

Not quite as good as TFA but almost. 

Also hail Mother Russia.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

I saw the trailer for Power Rangers before RO.  And was surprised.  Definitely thought I was watching a trailer for Chronicle 2 prior to the title reveal.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> After Christmas? For shame, mate.



My flight for Christmas Eve was cancelled altogether by the fucking airline because they overbooked by a ton. The next flight available was 2 days later. But I am still in London for 3 weeks, though.


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2016)

Detective said:


> My flight for Christmas Eve was cancelled altogether by the fucking airline because they overbooked by a ton. The next flight available was 2 days later. But I am still in London for 3 weeks, though.


Awww did our Detective didn't receive high priority privileges?

Poor you.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2016)

Ae said:


> Awww did our Detective didn't receive high priority privileges?
> 
> Poor you.



Well, they offered me a free round trip for a similar distance on a future trip due to their fuck up, and still gave me the same air miles I would have gotten on the initial flight(and I'll get a seperate set for the upcoming flight), as well as ultimately making arrangements with another alliance carrier for my changed flight, without any extra cost.

Don't get me wrong, I am still annoyed though because my altered flight is a connecting(1.5 hour layover in the US) before heading to London, versus my initial 7 hour direct that I paid for.


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2016)

Detective said:


> Well, they offered me a free round trip for a similar distance on a future trip due to their fuck up, and still gave me the same air miles I would have gotten on the initial flight(and I'll get a seperate set for the upcoming flight), as well as ultimately making arrangements with another alliance carrier for my changed flight, without any extra cost.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am still annoyed though because my altered flight is a connecting(1.5 hour layover in the US) before heading to London, versus my initial 7 hour direct that I paid for.


You didn't have to explain I'm just teasing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2016)

As if Detective would ever miss an opportunity to talk about himself


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2016)

Ae said:


> You didn't have to explain I'm just teasing



Oh I know because of how long we've known each other, but you know how OCD I am about details, and such.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> As if Detective would ever miss an opportunity to talk about himself



Fuck you Gesy, not my fault no one wants to hear about your suspicious pedo tales, and overall questionable taste.


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I saw the trailer for Power Rangers before RO.  And was surprised.  Definitely thought I was watching a trailer for Chronicle 2 prior to the title reveal.



To think... it wasn't even the worst trailer I saw there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2016)

@Detective , like my avatar ?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Detective , like my avatar ?



iirc, I believe you have Stunna'd me and used an avatar concept I originally utilized first on NF, and then subsequently bandwagoned it as your own

Also, it looks like it acurately captures the general KT users' reaction upon seeing a new post in this thread, only to ultimately realize it's just you.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2016)

BTW I just realized that with the lower GBP, 38 pounds is like $ 63 CAD. So basically spending $ 189 for a 3 week unlimited usage set of passes is not bad. I am saving about $ 115 dollars overall, as it was a total of about $ 300 when I was in London two years ago.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2016)

Detective said:


> iirc, I believe you have Stunna'd me and used an avatar concept I originally utilized first on NF, and then subsequently bandwagoned it as your own
> 
> Also, it looks like it acurately captures the general KT users' reaction upon seeing a new post in this thread, only to ultimately realize it's just you.


You got me, dude.

I unfortunately do not have any plane stories to share to keep these KT users entertained . If only there were _more_ post about what you and Rukia spend money on --maybe then this section would be rejuvenated to its former glory .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm going to go to Sundance Film Festival this year.  There are a couple of movies I want to see.  And I think this is my second chance to see Raw; I won't get sick this time!


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to go to Sundance Film Festival this year.  There are a couple of movies I want to see.  And I think this is my second chance to see Raw; I won't get sick this time!



Don't miss Golden Exits mate and The Bye Bye Man if they're playing.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

Masterpiece, I have some stuff lined up for January.  Also have tickets for Takeover and the Royal Rumble in San Antonio.


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Masterpiece, I have some stuff lined up for January.  Also have tickets for Takeover and the Royal Rumble in San Antonio.


Bro I'll be in Houston around that time if there's still tickets for RR I could totally make it!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

There are definitely still tickets.  You should consider going.  The Royal Rumble is special bro.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2016)

Austin is the best city in Texas


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> There are definitely still tickets.  You should consider going.  The Royal Rumble is special bro.


What section are you at? We should meet and trash talk everyone here lol.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

Somewhere on the floor.  Don't know if I want to meet someone from an anime/manga forum though.  That sounds pretty risky to me dude.

I agree about the trash talk.  I think any time anyone from the theatre meets there will be a lot of mocking Stunna.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2016)

We're gonna be in an arena surrounded by thousands of people, not a dark alley


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

Fair point.  





Detective said:


> Austin is the best city in Texas


Probably true.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

Smart decision, Rukia. If I were going to put my life at risk to meet someone from an manga board, it'd be someone like Stunna or Jena and not Masterrace. Too much risk, too little reward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2016)

Jena would rather shove a Juicy Lucy up her anus than meet you, Yasha.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

And that'd be a smart decision on her part.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2016)

Snake Eyes: B

Solid Brian De Palma thriller, although yes, the narrative loses some of its interest once the twist is revealed...fairly early on...I did have a blast with Nic Cage though and liked his eventual character development. The ending is a mess, apparently because of re-shoots. They set up someone getting crushed by this giant ball that has gotten loose thanks to a hurricane, only for it to start rolling...and get knocked to the side by a wave...Originally, the villain was supposed to have a chase scene in a flooded, underground tunnel before eventually meeting his fate at the weight of the ball. But it scored poorly with test audiences, leading to the re-shoots. This is odd, because Cage mentions the flooded tunnels that got cut out at the very end. But the film is entertaining and that is what matters. 



Yasha said:


> Smart decision, Rukia. If I were going to put my life at risk to meet someone from an manga board, it'd be someone like Stunna or Jena and not Masterrace. Too much risk, too little reward.



What about me? 



Ae said:


> Jena would rather shove a Juicy Lucy up her anus than meet you, Yasha.



To be fair, who wouldn't want a juicy lucy shoved up their anus?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

You seem like a weird dude Martial.  You might be the most normal and harmless person on the board.  But you have made too many gay rape jokes over the years to be given the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> What about me?



What about you?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 16, 2016)

Detective said:


> Austin is the best city in Texas



If I ever go I'm going to look up Double Toasted studio for a show down there.


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2016)

I like Martial sense of humor, I'd meet him. 
But we wouldn't have much in common though.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 16, 2016)

Detective said:


> Fuck that, mate. Your streets are like needles, no way to properly enjoy a vehicle in and around London. Especially when people park half on the curb, and half on the street, which forces a game of moving to the side each time a vehicle enters a street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't chicken out now you pussy. 
It's not as bad in suburbs where I am. Essex tends to be a riot esp. on the country lanes. My travelcard is now unused as I'm back on the road. Don't know why but just can't trust ubers man.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 16, 2016)

Yasha is too scared and racist to meet me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

Good call Detective.  There are no-go zones in London.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You seem like a weird dude Martial.  You might be the most normal and harmless person on the board.  But you have made too many gay rape jokes over the years to be given the benefit of the doubt.



All of us are harmless. Mama says manga readers are kind souls who couldn't hurt a butterfly.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha is too scared and racist to meet me.



lol nah, as long as you don't try to bump my fist or rap every other minute, I'm fine with befriending black people.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

I remember when I was walking in the long tunnel in LA Union Station, a stout African American approached me and called me bro and tried to brofist me. I just rolled my eyes, shook my head and walked away. He stood there, looking a little hurt.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

LA baby.  Flying into Burbank in two weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

@Yasha i really enjoyed your Rogue One review dude.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

You working in Cali?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

No.  But now that I live on the west coast, it is really easy to catch like a 5 AM flight and be in California by 7 AM.  I have spent like 3 out of the last four weekends in California.  

I'm going to Santa Barbara for New Years.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

Awesome. Not sure if you're a National Park guy, but Yosemite is arguably the best place I know on Earth. New Zealand is breathtakingly beautiful, yes, but it lacks the excitement Yosemite gave me due to the absence of large carnivorous mammals. I rented a bike in Yosemite and rode around the park when I almost crossed path with a mother bear and her two cubs. A lady walking her dog stopped me in time, and told me there were bears ahead. I didn't really see them but it's one of the memorable moments of my life. Camping in the park was also a fun experience. Apparently, bears do wander around the camping area at night in search of food and they have enough strength to tear down the canvas cabins we stayed. I suppose grizzly bear is a fairly common sight in America and most Americans have seen them in the wild? Although there are bears in Malaysia, they are relatively small sun bears and very few in number that most people have never seen a bear in the wild.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't know about that.  I have seen a bear in the wild, but only because I lived in Alaska.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah, I have seen Grizzly Man which was shot in Katmai National ParkAlaska. If I were born in US, I would probably apply to be a park ranger.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You seem like a weird dude Martial.  You might be the most normal and harmless person on the board.  But you have made too many gay rape jokes over the years to be given the benefit of the doubt.



Well, I am a colossal, provocative troll...So you should totally let me under your bridge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2016)

*Rogue One: *8/10


----------



## Ae (Dec 17, 2016)

Watch out for your pets if Yasha is visiting your city.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2016)

Yasha said:


> *Rogue One
> 
> To my disappointment, this turns out to be pretty good. Felicity Jones is likeable. I wish they had casted her for the new female Jedi in Force Awakens. Ironically, Donnie Yen's role is my least favorite, despite him being casted to please chinese audience like me. I feel that he's out of place and his humour is dry. Also, I have a couple of bones to pick.
> 
> ...


answer to that last one is because the original movie was madei n the 70s and bringing up the concept of The Cloud would get you thrown into the crazy bin.  The very nature of hte movie forces them to have to stay consistent with that.

Think of it as a period piece.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2016)

Castiel said:


> answer to that last one is because the original movie was madei n the 70s and *bringing up the concept of The Cloud would get you thrown into the crazy bin*.  The very nature of hte movie forces them to have to stay consistent with that.
> 
> Think of it as a period piece.



They have hologram in the movie, so I very much doubt that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2016)

That doesnt mean anything, back then holograms was just something they did to be fancy.

I meant like, the very concept of the way we share information would be difficult to come up with.  They were still sticking things into things in the original movies. Like clunky things, R2's tech dick that he kept using was way too thick to be something that'd make sense for a similar purpose if that movie was made today.  I imagine if this wasn't set literally 20 seconds before the first movie they'd have made changes, so they went with 'how would they have done this in the 70s'

You CAN make the argument if they went too far with that, _that's_ a valid point to bring up.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Don't chicken out now you pussy.
> It's not as bad in suburbs where I am. Essex tends to be a riot esp. on the country lanes. My travelcard is now unused as I'm back on the road. Don't know why but just can't trust ubers man.



I dunno mate, I would take an Uber X driver over those fucking Black Taxis and their shady fair system.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Good call Detective.  There are no-go zones in London.



I also want to wander around. I mean, I did it the last time too, but this time into the smaller, lesser known areas of London.

Also, dude, do you have any recommendations on a pair of thin black leather gloves? I have been looking around for the perfect pair to go along with my new winter business overcoat, but I can't seem to find anything that isn't somewhat bulky.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 17, 2016)

*Sully
*
Decent, but not exceptional. 6/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Don't know about gloves.  Mulberry sells some decent gloves I guess.  Bit pricey.  But worth it.  I like to buy quality that I can actually use for 5-10 years.


----------



## Ae (Dec 17, 2016)

Detective said:


> Also, dude, do you have any recommendations on a pair of thin black leather gloves? I have been looking around for the perfect pair to go along with my new winter business overcoat, but I can't seem to find anything that isn't somewhat bulky.



Try searching biking gloves instead. Here's just one that's on the first page on Google.

won't end the same way.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2016)

Ae said:


> Try searching biking gloves instead. Here's just one that's on the first page on Google.
> 
> won't end the same way.



Oh wow, never thought of the biking glove angle before. And they are thin, and come with black on black leather. The one you listed is also touchscreen sensitive. 

Nice! Thanks dude


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Looking at my phone.  I have some good videos from Q&A's that I attended.  I won't upload the videos, but here are some pics:




*Spoiler*: _Rules Don't Apply - Lily Collins_


----------



## Ae (Dec 17, 2016)

What did you wear to TIFF, Rikia?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

I don't remember.  Jeans, maybe a polo shirt?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 17, 2016)

You trust does autonomous Ubers in San Fran Detective? 

Not sure they'll ever have them here.


----------



## Detective (Dec 17, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> You trust does autonomous Ubers in San Fran Detective?
> 
> Not sure they'll ever have them here.



Fuck no, Uber is ruining that segment for the actual thing when Tesla releases it.

Also, I've seen how people in England drive in tight spaces, the CPU will basically explode trying to figure out how to compensate for some people's stupidity behind the wheel.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

La la land is still the champ!  Best movie of 2016!  Two weeks to go.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2016)

Rogue 1   9/10

Cafe society 7/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Gabe said:


> Rogue 1   9/10
> 
> Cafe society 7/10


I like both of those movies.  Good movie day for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2016)

"Sing" looks like the worst fucking thing ever.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Masterpiece.  Roadblock pre-show, 30 minutes.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 18, 2016)

Is La La Land a 'true' musical or a wannabe? 

I'm interested in watching it after seeing the trailer even if Gosling and Stone look kinda like a Hollywood perfect couple in movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Is La La Land a 'true' musical or a wannabe?
> 
> I'm interested in watching it after seeing the trailer even if Gosling and Stone look kinda like a Hollywood perfect couple in movies.



Because both are overrated and overpaid?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 18, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Because both are overrated and overpaid?



Or 'Dont believe the hype'. 

They're a million miles from George Clooney and Julia Roberts that's for sure.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2016)

But I love Clooney.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 18, 2016)

Clooney is good in the old school acting kinda way.

He's one of the few modern actors that would not look out of place if he starred alongside peak Marlon Brando or James Dean.

Or even River Phoenix.


----------



## Rai (Dec 18, 2016)

Rogue One: 7/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 19, 2016)

*Westworld season 1
*
Decided to pick it back up due to the good words-of-mouth. It does get increasingly better towards the end. Especially the season finale definitely deserved applause. Great execution. I had suspected there were multiple timeline, but didn't see the William twist coming. The ending is fitting when 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the hunters become the hunted. Happy death, William.




Overall, 8/10. A couple of nice twists, but still none of the kind I have seen in LOST that had blown my mind away.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 19, 2016)

Yo Para I see your Bengals were complaining about the refs after yesterdays game. 

I am not sure the Steelers are going far but this is why the Bengals will never be good with Lewis at the helm and this roster he has let run wild. No accountability and nothing but excuses from them. They still make excuses for Burfict and act like he isn't the dirtiest player in the game. I heard a number the other day that between fines and suspension from his behavior he has lost almost 1 million dollars. 

I feel for you dude. You aren't one of those douchebag fans and are pretty reasonable with it so it sucks you have to watch your team continue to be a joke.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I'm interested in watching it after seeing the trailer even if Gosling and Stone look kinda like a Hollywood perfect couple in movies.


Remember Gangster Squad?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2016)

Just saw the that a few minutes ago. Had to skip around because I didn't want to see to much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2016)

Nobody remembers "Gangster Squad". 

My video review of "Rogue One" is up!


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2016)

They should have kept in the theatre shootout scene. American ruins everything!


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2016)

Why can't anyone come up with new Cyberpunk..

Besides Blade Runner is such a singular thing that denies continuation and very few movies will ever be made with the drive and intensity of that film.

Pass.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 19, 2016)

It looks like Villeneuve is shaping to be the director of a generation. Hasn't put a foot wrong so far. Unbelievable.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I can't believe it.  I never seriously thought they would make it.  I thought for sure that the new Blade Runner would be cancelled.


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe it.  I never seriously thought they would make it.  I thought for sure that the new Blade Runner would be cancelled.


It's gonna be the best movie of the year, you grinch!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I do expect it to be a good year though.  For movies and otherwise..


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2016)

The better trailer that came out today


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 19, 2016)

Had earlier completely written off the idea of a new Blade Runner but it's worth a shot if Denis Villeneuve is involved.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2016)

mfw this trailer



mfw dennis villeneuve


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2016)

Taleran said:


> The better trailer that came out today



SPOILER FOR MASTERRACE

THE DOG IS CONFIRMED TO BE ALIVE AT 0: 28 INTO THE TRAILER

PHEW


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> mfw this trailer
> 
> 
> 
> mfw dennis villeneuve



*+ Roger Deakins*

* *


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2016)

tfw you realize we have been posting in the same version of this thread since February of this year


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2016)

Remember when we had a new thread every month?


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2016)

This is what I imagine Stunna's squad looks like

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2016)

Ae said:


> This is what I imagine Stunna's squad looks like



I agree, but nobody is wearing a wizard's cloak, though? Must be a casual night out.


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2016)

Ae said:


> Remember when we had a new thread every month?



h is going to attract a lot more people then Ant man

What do you think?

Copped myself a set of these for my upcoming trip in a week. Because the weather is warmer during a winter in England, compared to here, I plan to do some running. Or at least walk 10-15k every day while exploring the city some more.


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm the wrong guy to ask about sneakers. Just make sure they fit well so you don't get calluses.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

@Speedy Jag.

Liverpool won again.  They have been really solid all year.  Unfortunately for them Chelsea hasn't even had to settle for ties; they are just getting the perfect result every time out right now.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks 


Rukia said:


> @Speedy Jag.
> 
> Liverpool won again.  They have been really solid all year.  Unfortunately for them Chelsea hasn't even had to settle for ties; they are just getting the perfect result every time out right now.


like theyre gonna 1-0 their way to the title smh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Speedy Jag.
> 
> Liverpool won again.  They have been really solid all year.  Unfortunately for them Chelsea hasn't even had to settle for ties; they are just getting the perfect result every time out right now.



Had a feeling a 0-1 away win with a late goal as well. Should have put a bet in.  We will push Chelsea but there's a long way to go yet. Man City and Arsenal will be close, Spurs too.

QPR lost again tho. How'd your chances Rukia?


----------



## Detective (Dec 19, 2016)

Queens Park Rangers 4 Lyfe!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

The goal this season is to not go down.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2016)

What's the basis for that being my squad?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

That's a bad squad.  I would rather go it alone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 19, 2016)

Stunna, what are your favorite non-animated jap movies besides Love Exposure?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Stunna, what are your favorite non-animated jap movies besides Love Exposure?


Can't say I've seen too many aside from a handful of Kurosawa essentials and a few classic samurai movies. Movies like Tokyo Drifter and The Face of Another are great too.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 19, 2016)

Then there is still a whole new world of guilty pleasure waiting for you to discover. Yoji Yamada makes great modern samurai films. Hirokazu Koreeda is known for his family drama and my personal favourite. Takashi Miike is a prolific director with diverse cinematography but is most well-known for his horror films such as Audition. Shion Sono, the guy who made Love Exposure, also made a lot of controversial films such as Suicide Club, Cold Fish, Strange Circus, etc. He likes casting his wife in his own films and having other actors play with her breasts. In other words, he is a sick guy and @Ennoea adored him.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> This is what I imagine Stunna's squad looks like



Ain't Stunna the third one from the left?


@MartialHorror why are you retiring from reviewing?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2016)

From the right.

Martial retiring? What the hell?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2016)

I just don't enjoy it as much, yet it seems like it takes way too much time. If I feel inspired to do one though, I will. I just don't want to feel obligated to do so. 

My dream is to be a screen-writer, so I want to dedicate most of my time to pursuing that. In the nude.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2016)

So Assassin Creed sucked. It's all on you now, Alicia Vikander! Do Tomb Raider justice!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

What about Resident Evil?  This is the last one!  Maybe they finally found the formula to make a good one??

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> I just don't enjoy it as much, yet it seems like it takes way too much time. If I feel inspired to do one though, I will. I just don't want to feel obligated to do so.
> 
> My dream is to be a screen-writer, so I want to dedicate most of my time to pursuing that. In the nude.



Yup, just do things when you feel like doing them. Fuck obligation. Everyone should live like Hisoka or Ging.

Man, I'm watching some fan-made videos of Shohoku vs Shannoh on youtube and I'm on the brink of tears. Best manga arc ever to never be animated.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2016)

Did anyone ever watch the "Ring Vs The Grudge" movie? I was curious about that....

Strangely, netflix is releasing those Rurouni Kenshin live action movies out of order? They start with the 2nd, then the 3rd, then the 1st is given a prequel title. Oi.


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2016)

Is it gay if a girl ties her hair up and she looks like a dude, but you still think she's a cute dude?


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 20, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> I just don't enjoy it as much, yet it seems like it takes way too much time. If I feel inspired to do one though, I will. I just don't want to feel obligated to do so.
> 
> My dream is to be a screen-writer, so I want to dedicate most of my time to pursuing that. *In the nude*.



Is there even another way to do it?

And I hear ya. When things start feeling like an obligation more so than a hobby or whatever it is time to call it quits. Take a break, grow out your hair, and maybe you will get the itch to start doing it again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey Yasha, you like Korean movies, right? Have you seen "The Wailing" yet? I can't have been the only person to see that.



Cyphon said:


> Is there even another way to do it?
> 
> And I hear ya. When things start feeling like an obligation more so than a hobby or whatever it is time to call it quits. Take a break, grow out your hair, and maybe you will get the itch to start doing it again.



BUT MY HAIR WON'T GROW!!!!

Legend of 7 Monks: D-

....Why did I watch this? Oh yeah, it's about monks fighting demons...and Sonny Chiba is the lead...or at least, that's what the marketing wants you to think. He's only in it about 15 minutes. The fight scenes are nicely choreographed and shot, but they actually needed to be edited down as I began to feel like I was watching the same moves over and over again. The film has this J-pop vibe and I wouldn't be surprised if at least some of the actors are J-Pop artists. I'm not really a fan and the comedic tone was annoying to me, so...yeah, shit experience. I'm not even going to get into the crappy script, which is so sloppy and stupid that I am incapable of describing it. At least the cast seems to be having fun...

Oh yeah, there is a black guy and his characterization is so offensively idiotic that he kind of makes Jar Jar Binks look...cool...yeah...


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah, I have. I remember discussing about its symbolisms with someone on this thread.


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2016)

I've seen The Wailing


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2016)

I legally bought it


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2016)

I watched it on netflix stream...

Just got done compiling my best/worst of list (so far). Looks like I have 9 of each. Not sure if I'll do a video or written version.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> I legally bought it


You want a cookie?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2016)

"The Wailing" was odd for me, because while I loved it, I had no desire to review it. I did do a mini one (not yet posted), but I had fun trying to analyze it and determine what actually went down.


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2016)

Stunna said:


> You want a cookie?


I want your thicc chocolate cake.



MartialHorror said:


> "The Wailing" was odd for me, because while I loved it, I had no desire to review it. I did do a mini one (not yet posted), but I had fun trying to analyze it and determine what actually went down.


I wanted to like it a lot more than I did, but it kept dragging on and I felt like it was an hour longer than the already long runtime.


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> I legally bought it



But why?


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> I want your thicc chocolate cake.



I am not sure if you could handle that particular brand of chocolate cake, but then again, maybe we are understimating you due to forgetting what your username name initials stand for.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

@Detective Got any good holiday plans dude?


----------



## whatsausername (Dec 20, 2016)

Watched full metal jacket after watching the opening scene several times on youtube. I liked the movie but didn't imagine it to be so dark, thought it was more of a comedy.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> "The Wailing" was odd for me, because while I loved it, I had no desire to review it. I did do a mini one (not yet posted), but I had fun trying to analyze it and determine what actually went down.



I have read some threads that analyzed the film scene by scene. I honestly think people overanalyzed the film.



Detective said:


> But why?



If we can steal, we don't buy. If we can't steal, we borrow from friends and never return. Because that's what makes us Asian.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 20, 2016)

Remind me to never borrow you that box set of the sopranos, Yasha.


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2016)

Detective said:


> But why?


Because I'm not selfish


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Remind me to never borrow you that box set of the sopranos, Yasha.



Lend, mate. Brits should use proper English. 

How ya doin' my old friend?

Man, I miss Enno. Help me track him down, will ya?


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2016)

You're forgetting I'm actually a decent person just because I occasionally shitpost.

I'm not Yasha

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2016)

*Rogue One*
This movie to me was an amplification of my main problem with TFA (The new getting hold back by reverence of the old)

Not to mention the tasteless insult to the memory of Peter Cushing.

Bad Taste in mouth leaving that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 21, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Lend, mate. Brits should use proper English.
> 
> How ya doin' my old friend?
> 
> Man, I miss Enno. Help me track him down, will ya?



I'm doing splendidly, old chap.
No idea where that Asian dude is or who could be possibly stalking/assaulting/killing him like last time.

Anyone reviewed Pete's Dragon? Gonna watch it later.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2016)

Dropping off ratings for 2016 movies I watched recently:

Captain Fantastic - 6/10

The Red Turtle - 8/10

Loving - 5/10

Tickled - 7/10

Your Name - 8/10

White Girl - 5/10

Rogue One - 7/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2016)

*American Honey*

White trash at its finest. Realest movie I've seen this year.  It didn't have to be almost 3 hours tho.

*B*


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2016)

Do I get an IMDb credit?


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2016)

Ae said:


> Because I am not very strategic and of sound logical mind when it comes to maximizing the resources available to me.



Fixed

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2016)

Yasha said:


> If we can steal, we don't buy. If we can't steal, we borrow from friends and never return. Because that's what makes us Asian.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm ready to enjoy the AC flop!


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective Got any good holiday plans dude?



Nothing that unusual aside from a trip to another city for about 3 weeks, dude.

How about you? A weekend getaway to Santa Barbara or somewhere else in California?

BTW, how was the cruise?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm going to Oklahoma City for Christmas.  Santa Barbara for New Years.  Should be good.

I really enjoyed the cruise.  Royal Caribbean seems like a decent cruise company.  The lesser Antilles is a beautiful area.  You should check it out some time.  Especially Curaçao.


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> Fixed


If you found a room of women that's is chained up would you rape them
because they're available resources?


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to Oklahoma City for Christmas.  Santa Barbara for New Years.  Should be good.
> 
> I really enjoyed the cruise.  Royal Caribbean seems like a decent cruise company.  The lesser Antilles is a beautiful area.  You should check it out some time.  Especially Curaçao.



I think I'll get over my hesitation regarding cruise lines eventually. Hopefully sometime in the next 5 years or so. But I will definitely add it to my to-do list of things to accomplish.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2016)

Ae said:


> If you found a room of women that's is chained up would you rape them
> because they're available resources?



Quoting forever because I am appalled that you would even think to make this comparison, of all the possible comparisons you could try to stupidly come up with.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2016)

Ae said:


> If you found a room of women that's is chained up would you rape them
> because they're available resources?


Don't think you'll get away with deleting this.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2016)

Detective said:


> Quoting forever because I am apalled that you would even think to make this comparison, of all the possible comparisons you could try to stupidly come up with.


Synergy.


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Don't think you'll get away with deleting this.


No point. You would have restore the post anyways.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Synergy.


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with the comparison. Both are immoral act without repercussions. If you're willing to do one, chances are you'd do the other.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2016)

Ae said:


> There's nothing wrong with the comparison. Both are immoral act without repercussions. If you're willing to do one, chances are you'd do the other.



Brother, seriously stop. All y'all in this thread are homies at the end of the day, but why are you going down this road? This is not a good look, no matter how you try to fucking explain it.

There are some things that cannot be justified.

This is not about taking L's or anything like that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Don't share a hotel room with Masterpiece.


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2016)

What if I had said "If you could get away with murder, would you do it?" Is that less appalling?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2016)

Just because something is social acceptable doesn't mean you should accept it's normalization. It was once socially acceptable it be openly be racist toward blacks.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thoughts on "The Pacific"? (Band of Brothers sequel mini-series) Worth a bargain purchase?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 21, 2016)

Carpe Diem guys, Carpe Diem.


----------



## Ae (Dec 22, 2016)

@Rukia Have you ever been to New Hamshire? I'm thinking about taking a trip to Manchester.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't think so.  I may have gone on a day trip from Massachusetts, but I can't say definitively.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 22, 2016)

*The Autopsy of Jane Doe: *7/10

Solid horror with a cool premise. Effectively builds up the horror, ends too quickly though. Liked it more than The Witch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2016)

The Avenging Fist: D

This was supposed to be the first live-action Tekken movie, even though it's a Hong Kong production, but they apparently forgot to secure the rights and outside of a few character designs, very little of its source material remains. It's bad, but at least it's enthusiastically bad. 

I'd take this any day over the previous two live-action Tekken movies.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 22, 2016)

Just came back from Arrival. It was an amazing experience


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bone Tomahawk: the gulliest Western you've ever seen. Barely a mis-step in the whole thing. Wanted it to go on for another hour. 9/10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Just came back from Arrival. It was an amazing experience



Won't get Arrival and La la land here till next month, and probably won't get Nocturnal Animal at all. Urgh.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Won't get Arrival and La la land here till next month, and probably won't get Nocturnal Animal at all. Urgh.



But at least you got a mental image of me posing like the chick in your signature, dressed in the same lingerie, thanks to this post.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2016)

Now I have a mental image of a lingerie-wearing godzilla


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2016)

And we are privileged with that, Yasha. Privileged. 

So now we can think of a homoerotic wrestling match between lingerie wearing Godzilla and bikini wearing Kong.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

*Kimi no Na wa
*
This is going to rank alongside Princess Mononoke as my favourite anime movies. 

Although I would have preferred it to end with the bridge scene, due to my penchant for bittersweet endings, I guess their fates are too entangled for them not to meet each other again, so this ending does make more sense.

10/10

It's trending to overtake Spirited Away as the highest-grossing anime of all time worldwide either this week or next. You guys should see it.


----------



## Didi (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah, also saw Arrival yesterday, was pretty great


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

330 AM and there is an hour long line to get through security.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 23, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Won't get Arrival and La la land here till next month, and probably won't get Nocturnal Animal at all. Urgh.


Why? La la land isn't screening here either, but Arrival has been playing in theatre for a couple of weeks now.


Rukia said:


> 330 AM and there is an hour long line to get through security.



Ugh that sucks


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Enjoy your holiday, Rukia.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Liverbird said:


> Why? La la land isn't screening here either, but Arrival has been playing in theatre for a couple of weeks now.
> 
> 
> Ugh that sucks



No idea why it's taking so long. It's coming out on 12 January. La la land and A Monster Calls on 5 January. Busy month ahead.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

Yasha, you will like La La Land.  Probably even without subtitles.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

You put up a solid top 10 list this year, Rukia. I really enjoyed Cafe Society.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 23, 2016)

quick, what was the Sinbad genie movie?


----------



## Didi (Dec 23, 2016)

Man I'm dying to see La La Land, trailers made it look like exactly my thing
only been out since a few days here though so haven't had a chance yet


OT, just saw The Neon Demon, pretty lit, think it might be my favourite Refn


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2016)

Passengers - 4/10

Every change this movie had to do something exciting or remotely original was passed up on. Chris Pratt should have been the villain of this movie. Watch it and you'll understand.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Passengers - 4/10
> 
> Every change this movie had to do something exciting or remotely original was passed up on. Chris Pratt should have been the villain of this movie. Watch it and you'll understand.



I think we kind of understood something was off from the trailer portion where he mentioned that he needed to tell her something. Lowkey super creep in a way.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2016)

Detective said:


> Lowkey super creep in a way.



*Spoiler*: __ 



That "something" is that he actually wakes up a year before her. He wakes her up and convinces her that it was an accident for a whole year. In actuality, he saw how hot she was while sleeping, fell in love, and wanted to get laid. She gets mad at him, but only for awhile. They still end up together in the end.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That "something" is that he actually wakes up a year before her. He wakes her up and convinces her that it was an accident for a whole year. In actuality, he saw how hot she was while sleeping, fell in love, and wanted to get laid. She gets mad at him, but only for awhile. They still end up together in the end.


Sounds like a Disney classic 

Doesn't sound all that villainous to me, though . Maybe I'll understand when I watch it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Doesn't sound all that villainous to me, though


That's 'cause you're a deviant.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They're stuck on a spaceship and there's 90 years left until their destination. They can't go back to sleep; they're trapped in solitude. He wakes her up, obviously without her consent, dooming her. Then he lies about it, and courts her for a year before she finds out the truth.

He's practically a murderer. It's easy to sympathize since he was alone for so long, but it's still fucked lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2016)

I didn't say I would do it! I just expected more villainy 


And yeah I remembered that tidbit right after I post, but I thought "Hey, maybe their love will find  a way to solve their issues  ". I Can't take romantic stories too seriously. Creepy shit like that tends to be easily overlooked when the guy is "oh so dreamy".


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That "something" is that he actually wakes up a year before her. He wakes her up and convinces her that it was an accident for a whole year. In actuality, he saw how hot she was while sleeping, fell in love, and wanted to get laid. She gets mad at him, but only for awhile. They still end up together in the end.





Stunna said:


> That's 'cause you're a deviant.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sounds like something I'd do to be honest. And I'm pretty sure it wouldn't take me a year. I disagree with you calling him a murderer, especially if they have enough necessities to last for the rest of their lives. Self-serving yes, murderer no.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Yasha OP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

OMG, just imagine if Passengers starred Yasha and Jena in the lead roles, in the exact same scenario that Stunna just explained.

Jena would fucking murder him when she found out, and then vent out his corpse into space


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

And this is if she didn't already try to kill him once she found video surveillance of him watching her sleep for a year


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Also, the ending is oh-so-American. If it were a Korean film, you know the ending is going to be something like this.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jennifer will wake another guy up and fuck him and they become couple while Chris is stuck with them, forever alone. Or it finally drives him crazy and he kills himself.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Detective said:


> OMG, just imagine if Passengers starred Yasha and Jena in the lead roles, in the exact same scenario that Stunna just explained.
> 
> Jena would fucking murder him when she found out, and then vent out his corpse into space



Jena would do the korean version. Anything less, she would disappoint me.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Yasha OP


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Which version is less painful for you guys?

I'm kind of a nihilist, so death is no big deal for me. If compared with the alternative outcome, it's actually a blessing.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> And shit, I might do it too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Fucked up ending is often very cartoonish/silly though. Bittersweet ending is the best imo. Make the audience care for the main characters and root for them only to deprive them of the final carthasis. Then you remember real life is often just like that. Why do you think Titanic is so popular? It's because of the heart-breaking ending.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

What would you do in Chris Pratt's position, D?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2016)

Yasha said:


> What would you do in Chris Pratt's position, D?


He'd wake up J Law, he just won't admit it.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> He'd wake up J Law, he just won't admit it.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Another possible Korean version would be


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chris Pratt is gay and he wakes up a heterosexual guy whom he has a crush on and spends a year wooing him. 




....

I think I watched too many Korean films.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2016)

I thought up a handful of super morbid ways this movie should have played out. The premise was begging for a dark story over a romantic one.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Yasha said:


> What would you do in Chris Pratt's position, D?



I'm not gonna fucking take the choice of someone's eventual future away from them, knowing that my own needs will be the ultimate deciding factor in the course of how their life otherwise plays out.

Hell, I understand that it would depressing as fuck, and utterly lonely being the only person on a ship of countless others stuck in a 90 year sleep. But I would have food, water, life support and other resources available to me.

Taking a chance of waking up the most attractive female onboard, in the hopes of eventually having her justify a relationship due to the scenario we are in(and deceiving her on why she woke up), is a high risk/low reward gamble. 

If I woke up in error, that is my cause to rage at life/luck/whatever you want to call it. If I woke up someone else, and fucked over their life, that is.... plain wrong. 

*P.S:* In a future like that, VR Porn would likely be evolved to the point of OPness, so there would be other ways to pass the time in between doing other activities on the ship.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> He'd wake up J Law, he just won't admit it.



How dare you besmirch my moral character like this!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

If things go according to plan and the girl does fall for you, it's not really a bad deal for her. You two will live an Adam-and-Eve-ish life in the spaceship. If not, the worst case scenario is she will hate you and you will hate yourself, and that's ok too. I'm willing to take the risk.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Does morality still hold weight in space?

Pun intended.


5 Centimeters Per Second - 6/10

The Garden of Words is about love separated by age difference. This one is about love separated by long distance. In a sense, Your Name is a combination of the two themes, sort of. But the two earlier works are a bit too emo for my taste.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Does morality still hold weight in space?
> 
> Pun intended.



I think the problem here is that you are equating temptation to the same scale as eating an extra piece of chocolate cake in the fridge after you said you wouldn't, to actively choosing to wake up an otherwise unsuspecting woman, all because you didn't know what else to do with yourself.

These are two entirely different scenarios with two seperate levels of self-control and discipline.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> He's practically a murderer.





Stunna said:


> And shit, I might do it too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


>



I lol'd when I read that backtrack by Stunna.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Detective said:


> I wouldn't do it, though. Maybe that sounds strange to you, but I couldn't live with myself by making that sort of call. Maybe because of the way I was raised, or the kind of person I am(black & white, not a grey type), but I'm dedicated to a certain set of rules I will never cross.



I would go so far as to argue that the colour grey makes us human.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2016)

Detective said:


> I lol'd when I read that backtrack by Stunna.


Don't be dumb, b.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Don't be dumb, b.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Detective said:


> I think the problem here is that you are equating temptation to the same scale as eating an extra piece of chocolate cake in the fridge after you said you wouldn't, to actively choosing to wake up an otherwise unsuspecting woman, all because you didn't know what else to do with yourself.
> 
> These are two entirely different scenarios with two seperate levels of self-control and discipline.



Maybe it's just the way I was raised, but I would wake her just for lol.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2016)

Again.

Waking up another person is the wrong thing to do. No one has said otherwise.

I'm arguing that it's most likely that any person would do it anyway, under the right circumstances--myself included.

This in no way contradicts my criticism of how Pratt's character was handled in the movie.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Well, yeah, it's not about thirst. It's about the basic human need for companionship.



It is human to eventually want a companion, but we have evolved quite a bit as well. And in this scenario, the technology and resources that we would otherwise want but couldn't have, would also be available to somewhat lessen the strain on us. So we don't need to ruin someone elses' life to begin with.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2016)

Detective said:


> I wouldn't do it, though. Maybe that sounds strange to you, but I couldn't live with myself by making that sort of call. Maybe because of the way I was raised, or the kind of person I am(black & white, not a grey type), but I'm dedicated to a certain set of rules I will never cross.


I don't believe you . Sure , I trust that you're a righteous man and you may even be above this but I don't think you don't have a single occasion where you would break your set of rules.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2016)

You're optimistic about man's resilience and technology's capability to satisfy man's needs.

I hope you're right. I don't think you are, but I'd rather be wrong.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Again.
> 
> Waking up another person is the wrong thing to do. No one has said otherwise.
> 
> ...



And I am saying that there are likely other people like me who wouldn't do it at all, and leave the person be. Yeah life or bad luck basically fucked a person over by awakening them into such a scenario, but the other person has nothing to do with you. And you will find a way to carry on your own.

But if you can't deal, sure go ahead and live with the consequences of your actions. 

Ultimately I am just trying to say that it would be okay for you and Yasha to do what you said you would because that is your choice, as along as I can do things my way as well, and carry on my own.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Morality and ethics have never been black and white. There are plenty of scenario such as the trolley problem that makes you question what is moral. What we think is black and white is just the way of thinking that has been programmed in us since our birth. And as a conscious being, I'm not against transcending our pre-programmed moral code and tweak it a little under certain circumstances, perhaps for self-serving purpose.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't believe you . Sure , I trust that you're a righteous man and you may even be above this but I don't think you don't have a single occasion where you wouldn't break your set of rules.



I think I kind of implied it earlier with the chocolate cake example. That is a matter of self control and discipline, and ultimately choice which may or may not change.

There are other things however of a different scale, that won't. A more serious example of this, is alcohol, recreational drugs, and things of a similar nature.

I don't look down on people for partaking in them, but I feel absolutely no reason or temptation towards doing so myself. No matter the enticement, because I made  a choice about it a long time ago as a kid(and locked into that logic), and stuck to it.

I think I am strange that way. Some people may call it an extremely aggravating version of stubbornness, but although I am open minded to a lot of things and can adapt to my surroundings, there are a certain set of conditions, rules, or concepts that I will not break, no matter what.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't believe you.

But 'aight.


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Also holy shit, this has been an awesome discussion. We kept mixing it with some humour, but also some real talk as well.

Been a while since we went in like this.

#KTPrimeNostalgia


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I don't believe you.
> 
> But 'aight.



And that's cool. Because I can live with knowing at least within myself, that I wouldn't compromise myself in a similar scenario to the one within the film. And that's enough for me.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm not saying you're contradicting yourself .
> 
> But you technically admitting you're capable of "murder " has me thinking about the strengths of one's moral fortitude .


I'm 100% convinced that every single human in the history of creation has or had the capability to murder someone. I'm not special. I believe myself to be a man of conviction--more than the average person, dare I say so. But I also believe that every mortal man has their limit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

I probably won't do it if it's Jennifer Lawrence. She seems like a handful to live with for the rest of your life. 

I'm not sure who would be the threshold that will tip me over.

Ellen Page perhaps?

Yumi Sugimoto is a definite yes, though.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'm 100% convinced that every single human in the history of creation has or had the capability to murder someone. I'm not special. I believe myself to be a man of conviction--more than the average person, dare I say so. But I also believe that every mortal man has their limit.



This. Anyone who thinks otherwise just lacks imagination of the possible scenarios he or she could be in.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2016)

Detective said:


> I think I am strange that way. Some people may call it an extremely aggravating version of stubbornness, but although I am open minded to a lot of things and can adapt to my surroundings, there are a certain set of conditions, rules, or concepts that I will not break, no matter what.


Sheesh, then I would hate for the life of another to depend on you breaking one


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sheesh, then I would hate for the life of another to depend on you breaking one



Yeah, I've been called a straight up double edged sword IRL sometimes in my line of work, and I know it's rubbed certain older people the wrong way because they are used to being more of a grey politician. I won't fucking budge when it comes down to a matter of business ethnics, and the like, based on my own principles. 

A lot of people come to me because I am knowledgeable, but they know that they may not receive the answer they were looking for. Being a friend with someone, or having an issue with someone is a fact of life, but another condition I have is that I won't favour ruling for one, if I know the other is right. Bridges have been burned this way, but IDGAF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Are you an atheist or do you have a religion?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'm 100% convinced that every single human in the history of creation has or had the capability to murder someone. I'm not special. I believe myself to be a man of conviction--more than the average person, dare I say so. But I also believe that every mortal man has their limit.


I wasn't calling you the next messiah or anything . I was just wondering if there's a separation between "morals and ethics" and being a "good or bad" person . Like how strong are morals if there are occasions when they can be understandably broken and what does that make the person for breaking them?

I understand good people are capable of bad and vise versa, but in the end will there be a scale that dictates how one is ultimately deemed? Fidel Castro is a good example where his character is polarized to the extreme by the public .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2016)

Detective said:


> Yeah, I've been called a straight up double edged sword IRL sometimes in my line of work, and I know it's rubbed certain older people the wrong way because they are used to being more of a grey politician. I won't fucking budge when it comes down to a matter of business ethnics, and the like, based on my own principles.
> 
> A lot of people come to me because I am knowledgeable, but they know that they may not receive the answer they were looking for. Being a friend with someone, or having an issue with someone is a fact of life, but another condition I have is that I won't favour ruling for one, if I know the other is right. Bridges have been burned this way, but IDGAF.


business ethics I understand since breaking them tend to involve screwing someone else for self-indulgence .


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Are you an atheist or do you have a religion?



I'm Christian.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2016)

Do you believe in the Christian concept of afterlife or does that have any influence on your morality?


----------



## Detective (Dec 23, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Do you believe in the Christian concept of afterlife or does that have any influence on your morality?



To the former question, yes somewhat, but I find myself still continuing to contemplate the concept of it often throughout my life. And regarding the latter question, partially, but the majority of my morality is based on my code of ethics. Whether or not I am looked kindly upon in the afterlife for my good deeds doesn't matter to me, because I would have lived never having to look back on myself for screwing someone over, or doing something I know would have broken my personal beliefs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 23, 2016)

*Home Alone: *Decent 4

kill mi pls


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2016)

Assassins Creed: F

Holy hell this sucked. I couldn;t believe how slow paced it was. It felt like the director was trying to make an independent film, sort of like "Drive", but poorly. Characters would spend seemingly forever silently staring at their reflection, or would converse in hushed tones, with long pauses between sentences. The dialogue is trying way too hard to sound poetic. There isn't even that much action and while the choreography and stuntwork are good, there is always something obscuring the visual- usually dust or smoke. It's f@cking everywhere. 

The games focused on two things, the high octane parkour and the vibrant art design. But you only get like two scenes of parkour and the art design is underwhelming because of the gloomy cinematography.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2016)

An F from Martial. Well done. Rukia will be pleased.


----------



## Krory (Dec 24, 2016)

So that sounds like a solid B+.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2016)

You had him mistaken with Cyphon. An F from Martial means someone has to build a time machine to travel back to shoot the whole cast and crew before they make the film.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2016)

Yasha said:


> An F from Martial. Well done. Rukia will be pleased.


I wanted it to be good.  But the word is out.  It isn't.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 24, 2016)

Why am I not surprised lol

I was expecting, no, hoping.. that it would be at least average or decent.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2016)

Recommend me some Christmas movies


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I'm 100% convinced that every single human in the history of creation has or had the capability to murder someone. I'm not special. I believe myself to be a man of conviction--more than the average person, dare I say so. But I also believe that every mortal man has their limit.


i like that you said every mortal man so you could wriggle when i asked you if that applied to jesus

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2016)

Well, I didn't expect _you _to ask me about Jesus, but yes. Anyone here that knows me knows that Jesus was my intended exception; that goes without saying.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 24, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Well, I didn't expect _you _to ask me about Jesus, but yes. Anyone here that knows me knows that Jesus was my intended exception; that goes without saying.


ur mom goes without saying 
goes to slob on my knob that is

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2016)

Passengers: C+


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2016)

You know what else is being destroyed by negative reviews? The Great Wall.

It's directed by zhang yi mou, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Ae (Dec 24, 2016)

My dream is to have a Christmas like the Last Christmas music video.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Recommend me some Christmas movies


Have you seen "It's a Wonderful Life"?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Have you seen "It's a Wonderful Life"?


No, but thanks I'll try to look into it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2016)

Whatever happen, we love you Gesy. Merry Xmas.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 24, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Recommend me some Christmas movies



Die Hard


Also,

Merry Christmas KT, fam


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2016)

Christmas is a made up holiday


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2016)

Yasha said:


> You know what else is being destroyed by negative reviews? The Great Wall.
> 
> It's directed by zhang yi mou, so I'm not surprised.


'Huh? Don't critics usually fellate Zhang Yimou? As in 'slurp slurp'?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> 'Huh? Don't critics usually fellate Zhang Yimou? As in 'slurp slurp'?



Reviews from general audience. 

The latest film produced by Wong Kar Wai has been shot down as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Reviews from general audience.
> 
> The latest film produced by Wong Kar Wai has been shot down as well.



But he made "Hero", "Curse of the Golden Flower" and...Um, "A Woman, A Gun in a Noodle Shop" was just OK...and "House of the Flying Daggers" kind of sucked, but Chinese Audiences apparently liked it...Okay, it turns out I'm not as familiar with Zhang Yimou as I thought I was. 

Oh well, it can't be any worse than the other recent Hollywood-China co-productions like "Dragon Blade" and especially "Skiptrace". Fuck "Skiptrace".


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2016)

*Office Christmas Party* - 3/10
Not really much to say here, middle of the road bad comedy. Tries to go the Hangover route but fails to commit.

*Passengers* - 5/10
I'll keep it short: this movie can't decide if it wants to be a psychological thriller or an action-romance so it does both. Poorly. Visuals are fantastic, story is....complicated in its awfulness.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2016)

I am not familiar with his works either, but I know opinions about him are highly polarized. And I can see where his detractors are coming from. He has always been style over substance. Fans of Lynch and Malick will like him.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2016)

Jena said:


> *Passengers* - 5/10
> I'll keep it short: this movie can't decide if it wants to be a psychological thriller or an action-romance so it does both. Poorly. Visuals are fantastic, story is....complicated in its awfulness.



We had a lengthy discussion about it yesterday, and your name sort of came up.


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2016)

I show up fashionably late, as always


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2016)

Jena said:


> I show up fashionably late, as always



Please go back and re-read the discussion, and let me know if you agree with my assessment of your proposed actions in the aforementioned scenario that was discussed. I feel I captured your response accurately.


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2016)

Detective said:


> OMG, just imagine if Passengers starred Yasha and Jena in the lead roles, in the exact same scenario that Stunna just explained.
> 
> Jena would fucking murder him when she found out, and then vent out his corpse into space



You're not wrong.

Let's just say it's really good for Chris Pratt that he's attractive and can't convey complex emotions well on film. I think that helped J-Law's Stockholm Syndrome. Imagine if he looked like Dany Devito instead.

Also is it racist that the only black character wakes up only to serve the whites, then immediately dies?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Why is there only one Docbot for a ship of 5,000+ people?

Why can random passengers travel outside the ship and access critical areas like the external vent control?

For that matter, why isn't there a failsafe so random passengers can't open the airlock unless in a space suit?

Why is there only one android and every other robot looks like Rosie the robot?

Why isn't there a failsafe that, in the event of ship-wide failure, some members of the crew awake? I mean really the fixer robots should've been able to flag and repair a hole but let's pretend that they couldn't, you're really willing to risk the money and bad publicity by not having a backup plan if the ship gets fucked beyond the point where robots can fix it?

I know these can all be answered with "because movie." Also this movie is about rape but i missed that convo so I needed to chime in some other way.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2016)

On that last sentence, did it happen before or after Jennifer Lawrence woke up?

Just curious.


----------



## Ae (Dec 25, 2016)

@Yasha What if Yasha was Pratt tier? Of course that's no where near Fassender tier, but moderately attractive. Would you still murder him?


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2016)

Yasha said:


> On that last sentence, did it happen before or after Jennifer Lawrence woke up?
> 
> Just curious.



After, just being a creep before. But a man's gotta have _something_ to fap to, trapped all alone. It only becomes irredeemably creepy when you doom her to die with you and then get her into bed under false pretenses.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2016)

Also, @Jena if you are in Chris Pratt's position, would you wake up another bishie or you will suffer the lifelong solitude on your own, as Detective claimed he would?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Whatever happen, we love you Gesy. Merry Xmas.


Merry Christmas Yasha


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2016)

Jena said:


> After, just being a creep before. But a man's gotta have _something_ to fap to, trapped all alone. It only becomes irredeemably creepy when you doom her to die with you and then get her into bed under false pretenses.



I assume they have artificial gravity in the spaceship? (I have not seen the trailer) Having sex in the absence of gravity is somewhat hot. I am surprised no sci-fi  movie has shown that yet. (as far as I know)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2016)

I don't blame Chris Pratt. I blame the fact that they  didn't think to put sexbots on the shuttle (we all know the japanese are only a couple decades away from perfecting this. there's no excuse for a lack of them in movies that take place in the future )

or better yet ...I don't know ....accounting for the possibility of this happening ?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't blame Chris Pratt. I blame the fact that didn't think to put sexbots on the shuttle (we all know the japanese are only a couple decades away from perfecting this. there's no excuse for a lack of them in movies that take place in the future )
> 
> or better yet ...I don't know ....accounting for the possibility of this happening ?



Japanese might have gone extinct due to their perfection of said sexbot, hence a worldwide ban ensued.

If there is a Japanese take on this film, JLaw would be revealed to be a robot at the end.


----------



## Jena (Dec 25, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Also, @Jena if you are in Chris Pratt's position, would you wake up another bishie or you will suffer the lifelong solitude on your own, as Detective claimed he would?



Honestly, I probably would've blasted my ass out into space and the sweet embrace of death like 3 months in.



Yasha said:


> I assume they have artificial gravity in the spaceship? (I have not seen the trailer) Having sex in the absence of gravity is somewhat hot. I am surprised no sci-fi  movie has shown that yet. (as far as I know)



They did in the Expanse tv show


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2016)

3 weeks max, and dying of asphyxia and/or dehydration wouldn't be that sweet.


----------



## Ae (Dec 25, 2016)

Someone edited my post


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2016)

Jena said:


> Honestly, I probably would've blasted my ass out into space and the sweet embrace of death like 3 months in.



Fuck yeah, another person who can actively choose not to fuck up someone elses' life based on their own needs. And I agree with you. Either you learn to deal on your own, get by with the technology available to you, or peace out after making a decision that you live any longer in solitude amongst the stars for the remainder of the ship's extended journey.


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2016)

Yasha said:


> 3 weeks max, and dying of asphyxia and/or dehydration wouldn't be that sweet.



I believe I would go on for a long while, and then peace out when I became extremely old, and didn't want to have to make the extra effort to sustain myself due to age.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2016)

I am not one to feel loneliness easily. Pretty sure I can last years if not decades without human interaction. But I would definitely wake up someone I have a crush on because I know I can't resist the temptation (have always been the instant gratification type vs delayed gratification). If there is no one interesting in the ship, I might as well spend an eternity alone. I am rather choosy when it comes to companion.


----------



## The World (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2016)

Dead Rising 2: C

It's better than the first one, primarily because it's shorter, faster paced and has a more consistent tone, but you won't give a shit unless you liked the first one. This was more tolerable than enjoyable. Still, easy enough of a watch I guess.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 25, 2016)

Bluebeard said:


> *Rogue One: *8/10






Hyped


----------



## Ae (Dec 25, 2016)

*La La Land: *Decent 9

This movie is literally magic. I'm seeing it again today.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2016)

Best film of the year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2016)

Yeah, Passengers.  I watched it.  Chris Pratt came off as a creep in that film.

I think he should have knocked Jennifer Lawrence out at the end and put her in the medical pod; whether she wanted it or not.

Additionally, it is so weak that he survived the nuclear reactor blast.  The movie was determined to trot out a generic Hollywood ending.


----------



## Ae (Dec 25, 2016)

Ae said:


> My dream is to have a Christmas like the Last Christmas music video.


RIP George Michael

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2016)

Alright people, heading off to sleep before my morning flight overseas.

Be good, and I shall check-in again during my travels.

Good night, and once again, I hope you all had a very Merry Christmas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2016)

So anyone get anything interesting for Christmas? I got

A PS4: I kept jokingly pestering my Mom for one, not thinking she would actually get it. 
The Gamera Blu-Ray collection. 
Star Wars Prequel trilogy: Um, Dad, I asked for the original trilogy.
A few Godzilla movies, including G Vs Gigan, a collection, Against Mechagodzilla and Tokyo SOS. 
Cotton Gloves- my hands require them at work. 
Clothing
The DaiMajin Trilogy. 
The Best Worst Movies ever collection, which includes "Manos: The Hand of Fate"

Yes, most of these were on my list. My tastes are strange.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2016)

Best worst movies collection 

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation - 4/10

The Huntsman: Winter War - 3/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

All in on Okja.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> So anyone get anything interesting for Christmas? I got
> 
> A PS4: I kept jokingly pestering my Mom for one, not thinking she would actually get it.
> The Gamera Blu-Ray collection.
> ...


Cash.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Cash.



I understand it's generally considered inappropriate to give away cash as gifts in the western society? (Although cash voucher is a loophole-ish exception) Even though giving cash is the most economically efficient.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

I don't know about that.  Is it inappropriate?  I think we are a modern family.

It's impossible to gift anyone in this family.  If someone wants something then they go out and buy it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2016)

I've given cash and received it, only as an adult though. It generally comes down to if the receiver asks for it specifically or if it's the last option. My grandparents, for example, no longer have any idea what to give me. So they give cash. 

Ugh, after posting my list, I came down hard with the flu. I've never had it before and looking at the symptoms, I probably should've gone to the hospital. Might still go to the doctor though. Oddly, my left ear is clogged up now, although my fever has gone down and I feel better...still sick, but better than I was.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2016)

*Birth of a Nation 
*
if you planned to use this film as an intermission towards Tarantino's next "Kill white people" film,  you're gonna leave disappointed. The actual revolt took about 15 minutes of this film's 2 hour length and the rest dealt with ..ugh..._character development _. Fingers crossed for Django 2!

*B-

The Shallows
*
Jaws meets a Gopro Commercial! Pretty good disposable film, I guess. Hard to complain about  a whole movie of Blake Lively all wet and grimey. One major complaint I've heard about this film is how much bullshit happened in the last act-- almost as if _the whole film wasn't bullshit_.  It's Hot Blonde vs. Super Shark-- I accepted it for just that .

*C

Room*

Now I understand the Brie Larson fanboyism! She was amazing here, and this was a beautiful film. I don't have any complaints besides missing how she got into that shed but I guess it was effective in causing confusion to the viewer. kudos to not having the whole movie taking place in that shed-- lately, I've watched a few too many films that takes place in a single area.

*A-*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Cotton Gloves- my hands require them at work.


are you mr anal?

also your dad sounds like a prick


----------



## Ae (Dec 27, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> IUgh, after posting my list, I came down hard with the flu. I've never had it before and looking at the symptoms, I probably should've gone to the hospital. Might still go to the doctor though. Oddly, my left ear is clogged up now, although my fever has gone down and I feel better...still sick, but better than I was.


Give it a week. Don't need to go to the hospital for that minor stuff. Just drink a lot of water, maybe some Airborne and you'll be alright.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2016)

Take care and get well soon, Martial.

Moana

It just hit all the right spots for me. The Polynesian symbols spoke to me like old friends and brought back nice memories from my time spent in New Zealand. The songs are wonderful, so are the visuals. The environmental messages, the themes about finding who you are, getting out of your comfort zone and being on an adventure, they all struck a chord in me. You will have to be a really sulky person to not love this film.

9.8/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Room*
> 
> Now I understand the Brie Larson fanboyism! She was amazing here, and this was a beautiful film. I don't have any complaints besides missing how she got into that shed but I guess it was effective in causing confusion to the viewer. kudos to not having the whole movie taking place in that shed-- lately, I've watched a few too many films that takes place in a single area.
> 
> *A-*



Have you seen Short Term 12?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2016)

_Fences _was dope. Not the smoothest transition from the stage to the screen, but the performances were powerful. Both Denzel and Viola deserve Oscar noms.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2016)

Yasha said:


> You will have to be a really sulky person to not love this film.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 27, 2016)

Finally got around to watching the Mad Max films for the first time.

Mad Max - 7/10: has a lot of heart and a lot of style. Very unpolished — as it must necessarily be with so much ambition and so few dollars backing it. Doesn't fail to impress despite this, but is necessarily limited by it.

Mad Max 2 - 9/10: absolutely spectacular. If the first one was a diamond in the rough, this is almost as polished as it gets. A groundbreaking classic melding comedy into action & sci-fi seamlessly; it fathered a style that inspired many imitations in subsequent Hollywood cinema & Western television, including some great ones.

Mad Max 3 - 4/10: of the Mad Max series this one is the clear miss. From the start it takes its cue from the 2nd film but it quickly becomes apparent it is only a superficial resemblance. It's still got style, and even this one inspired other works, but this isn't one I'd go back to.

Mad Max 4 - 8/10 - strong comeback for the series. I've given it a higher objective rating at 8/10 than I am inclined to do subjectively, because I was frankly very bothered by the re-imagination of Max's character as a sort of humourless half-wit.  totally unnecessary (and why wasn't he Australian?). Fortunately other characters make up for it, Charlize Theron's character in particular, and the film still succeeds. Thankfully carries on the tradition of the originals with regards to wedding a simple narrative to top-class action and style. Although I'd imagine it would be a superior experience watching this one without having seen the originals because of its flawed portrayal of Max.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2016)

Stunna said:


>



I can't believe you didn't enjoy it, Stunna. Cynical Luca I can understand, but not you.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2016)

Yasha said:


> I can't believe you didn't enjoy it, Stunna. Cynical Luca I can understand, but not you.


I did enjoy it. But I didn't love it, and I found it flawed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2016)

Gamera (1965): B

The original...it's no "Godzilla", but it a lot more of a respectable monster movie than its sequels would become. 




The World said:


> are you mr anal?
> 
> also your dad sounds like a prick



I have a re-occurring problem with eczema and at work requires me to handle heavy boxes, which can aggravate my delicate skin.  So I require the cotton gloves, but they tear rather easily, so I often ask for replacements about Christmas/Birthday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Have you seen Short Term 12?


I have not . Looks really good, however .


----------



## Ae (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP Carrie Fisher


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 27, 2016)

2016 is seriously shitting the bed again.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

How so?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 27, 2016)

George Michael seems suspect as fuck to me

Like they're hiding it's more than just a heart attack.


----------



## Ae (Dec 27, 2016)

I hate the holidays. Theatre is always packed as fuck.


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> So anyone get anything interesting for Christmas? I got
> 
> A PS4: I kept jokingly pestering my Mom for one, not thinking she would actually get it.
> The Gamera Blu-Ray collection.
> ...



I need that Best Worst Movies ever collection.

This was my favorite gift:


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2016)

I got money that I'm prolly' gonna spend on groceries.

Or put towards a PS4.

We'll see.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Ae said:


> I hate the holidays. Theatre is always packed as fuck.


Not just the theatres.  Busy roads, busy restaurants, busy airports, busy stores.  I don't want to hear anyone complain about how broke they are if they have this much spending money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Since I will be down in Santa Barbara.  I'm going to buy myself a nice watch on either New Years Eve or New Years Day.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 27, 2016)

Jena got a fireplace

confirmed rich af


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2016)

Ae said:


> Jena got a fireplace
> 
> confirmed rich af


Fuck, I wish. That was my parent's house.

All I have are old newspapers and a gas oven.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 27, 2016)

Does my new car best your crappy peasant gifts?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2016)

So it turns out I don't have the flu. I have Strep Throat. And holy hell my temp-Doctor was hot.

The testing was uncomfortable though, as they forced these big-ass swabs up my nose and down my throat.

Edit: Really sucks about Carrie Fisher though. Now I really wish I got the original trilogy instead of the prequels, so that I might remember her the proper way. Now I can only pay tribute by watching..."The Star Wars Holiday special".


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2016)

Jena said:


> I need that Best Worst Movies ever collection.
> 
> This was my favorite gift:


jesus

i should send you some cash so you can get yourself a manicure

you're not living up to my fantasy that you're a real world Annie, who would be manic over her appearance.

this looks like it might be the worst timeline


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2016)

Holy shit I just saw one of you guys got the Star Wars prequels as a Christmas gift, you poor fucker

smfh


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2016)

Also, I got nothing movie related.  Two vidya statues/figurines and a Funko Pop.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Does my new car best your crappy peasant gifts?


no because I already stole it


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2016)

I bought _Sideways_, _Amelie_, and _Kiss Kiss Bang Bang _on DVD.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I bought _Sideways_, _Amelie_, and _Kiss Kiss Bang Bang _on DVD.


I Sideways Kiss Kiss Bang Banged your mum


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2016)

Luca-tier joke


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2016)

happy holidays 2 u 2 stun stun

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2016)

Casey Affleck was really good in _Manchester by the Sea._


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2016)

yall hear about this ?


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> yall hear about this ?



Dumb as shit tbh tbf


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2016)

Trollhunter: A-

I really liked this movie. It's found footage, but this is a lot more satirical than most of its kind and the deadpan humor really worked on me. The CGI also happens to be really good, although the scariest parts tend to be when we aren't seeing the trolls. The build up was excellent. My only problem was with the ending, which was too abrupt and too unresolved for my liking. Part of me wondered if it was satirizing "The Blair Witch Project", but even if that was the case, it was an unsatisfying conclusion. Although the final 'scene' did make me laugh.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Luca-tier joke


dont bestow such compliments without due cause


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2016)

Rey said:


> Dumb as shit tbh tbf


Yeah, I'm fine if they shorten vertical signatures.... but doing away with it all together ? 

Funny enough, most of the images in my signature folder are vertical .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

You guys hyped for the new Underworld?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, I'm fine if they shorten vertical signatures.... but doing away with it all together ?
> 
> Funny enough, most of the images in my signature folder are vertical .



Yeah I mean, if you look at my posts there you can see how big of a difference 300 and 500 pixels make for vertical sigs. Just looks dumb. And I found some great stuff for Clementine from TWD and Wrench from WD2 to use and now it's all ruined.


----------



## Jena (Dec 28, 2016)

The World said:


> jesus
> 
> i should send you some cash so you can get yourself a manicure
> 
> ...



Sorry, they were a little dirty from scratching my ass then sniffing it. That's how I check for illnesses. 



~Gesy~ said:


> yall hear about this ?



What is the point of this? NF already has absurdly large icons and sigs, just let it be. People who don't want to see the giant sigs already just block them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You guys hyped for the new Underworld?


Aye....
>New director
>New Writers
>kate beckinsale in skintights

"Hype" isn't the word I'd use , but it could be good . 

When is Wesley coming back for Blade tho



Rey said:


> Yeah I mean, if you look at my posts there you can see how big of a difference 300 and 500 pixels make for vertical sigs. Just looks dumb. And I found some great stuff for Clementine from TWD and Wrench from WD2 to use and now it's all ruined.


Hopefully we can compromise to x400 in length . I know a lot of forums have it much worse.......but I'm already spoiled!


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Aye....
> >New director
> >New Writers
> >kate beckinsale in skintights
> ...



I don't know fam... were Machete Kills and The Last Witch Hunter really that good? 




> Hopefully we can compromise to x400 in length . I know a lot of forums have it much worse.......but I'm already spoiled!



It's just stupid tbh tbf. Like, gonna increase width AND filesize but oh no, length bothers people too much? smfh


----------



## Jena (Dec 28, 2016)

Rey said:


> It's just stupid tbh tbf. Like, gonna increase width AND filesize but oh no, length bothers people too much? smfh


I'm guilty of this so take it with a grain of salt but the giant, super-wide gifs are way more distracting and annoying than vertical sigs


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2016)

Jena said:


> I'm guilty of this so take it with a grain of salt but the giant, super-wide gifs are way more distracting and annoying than vertical sigs



Like you said, 98% of people have sigs blocked or disabled anyway.

All mad ridiculous.

But vertical sigs that are just nice renders have always been a good thing to have on here tbh tbf

But nope. No more. Fuck da police.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2016)

of course jena wants the phallic sig size


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2016)

that was me channeling yasha again


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You guys hyped for the new Underworld?



The critics apparently love it.

But seriously, nobody involved with the Underworld movies seems all that interested in them anymore. They're so phoned in that I'm surprised they haven't resorted to using stock footage yet. 

Ugh, my throat is so swollen! Can't speak!


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2016)

first 2 Underworld movies were good 3rd was decent

after that welp

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2016)

Jena said:


> Sorry, they were a little dirty from scratching my ass then sniffing it. That's how I check for illnesses.



When I was 12 or 13 I remember loving scratching my ass at night before falling asleep. One time I forgot and woke up with my hand in my pants and my sister asked me "Why did you fall asleep with your hand in your pants?"


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm gonna watch La La Land because Rukia recommended it and no one else did

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2016)

The World said:


> first 2 Underworld movies were good 3rd was decent
> 
> after that welp


son cmon you know they all garbage


----------



## Ae (Dec 28, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, my throat is so swollen! Can't speak!



Try gargling warm salt water! Do it multiple times throughout the day. Hope you feel better soon Martialboo!


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2016)

Because one wasn't enough, looks like Debbie Reynolds is next on Death's list.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2016)

Jena said:


> Sorry, they were a little dirty from scratching my ass then sniffing it. That's how I check for illnesses.
> 
> .


clean yo booty

otherwise they can't be used as groceries


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2016)

Seen *Star Wars: Rogue One *a little later than usual to avoid the ubernerds......it was good I guess .


Orson Krennic was the most well done character in the film; everyone else was too hollow for me to cling to. I may get some shit for this-- but Felicity Jones was uncharismatic and a miscast in my opinion . That weak speech she gave in the end didn't make dying for the cause feel any better, b.

Sarcasticbot was fun. Darth Vader being the executioner he's known to be was joyous gift . The two CGI characters didn't bother me as much as  I expected . The budget must have went down the crapper by the time Leia had to be put in tho .

About 70% of it is typical bubblewrap that is used to help get things going (slowly), but once it reaches its destination-- it offers the best squadron battle this film franchise ever had; keeping the stakes at equal importance on both land and air, all while beautifully shot throughout.

So yea, that's my structureless, spontaneous , and probably bad opinions on this matter 

C+

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Seen *Star Wars: Rogue One *a little later than usual to avoid the ubernerds......it was good I guess .
> 
> 
> Orson Krennic was the most well done character in the film; everyone else was too hollow for me to cling to. I may get some shit for this-- but Felicity Jones was uncharismatic and a miscast in my opinion . That weak speech she gave in the end didn't make dying for the cause feel any better, b.
> ...



Pretty sure Gareth Edwards said he doesn't foresee them doing it anymore like they did here because it was so absurdly expensive, and the only reason they agreed was because most people felt that Tarkin just _had_ to be in the movie.

I guess Leia was just pure fluff.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2016)

Jeez, Warudo and Ae are such creeps.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 28, 2016)

@Yasha


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> @Yasha



I know right? Their demeanors made me speechless, too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Jeez, Warudo and Ae are such creeps.


Warudo's new avatar is perfect for him.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2016)

Don't know who that is, but doesn't look like something a 29-year-old man should wear.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

Just some random Gundam Wing character laughing.  An excellent choice for a poster that wants to antagonize.  I could pull it off too tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2016)

man yasha is trying to come after me like suge came after biggie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

The World said:


> I'm gonna watch La La Land because Rukia recommended it and no one else did


It's really good.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Just some random Gundam Wing character laughing.  An excellent choice for a poster that wants to antagonize.  I could pull it off too tbh.



Troll wannabe should start with easy picks like Stunna or Para.

Jena is at Level 97 when it comes to mental toughness. She is confident enough to make self-deprecating jokes and smart enough to eat the bait and swim away. Little dickheads can never ever get to her.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Troll wannabe should start with easy picks like Stunna or Para.
> 
> Jena is at Level 97 when it comes to mental toughness. She is confident enough to make self-deprecating jokes and smart enough to eat the bait and swim away. Little dickheads can never ever get to her.


----------



## Krory (Dec 29, 2016)

The World said:


> man yasha is trying to come after me like suge came after biggie



why'd you change it, fggt?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2016)

Videos like this inspire me to keep on travelling. Never knew the Moai statues on the Easter Island have bodies. The world keeps surprising me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Troll wannabe should start with easy picks like Stunna or Para.
> 
> Jena is at Level 97 when it comes to mental toughness. She is confident enough to make self-deprecating jokes and smart enough to eat the bait and swim away. Little dickheads can never ever get to her.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2016)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2016)

So...who wants to give Martial a spongebath? He's sick and smells of it, but is too weak to do it himself. 

Yasha, you do like to travel and my nether regions is a mysterious place....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2016)

Ask Stunna. I'm busy.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 29, 2016)

Arrested Development is the best TV show ever.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2016)

Gamera Vs Borugon: C-

It has its attributes, but is pretty...not good...and this is supposed to be the best sequel of the Showa Era.


----------



## Ae (Dec 29, 2016)

@MartialHorror Have you seen Society? I think you'd like it a lot! The IMDb page shows the ending so don't look it up. Just watch it!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2016)

*Passengers*

5/10

Chris Pratt and the Director expect me to believe out of the entire 4999 passengers in hibernation on that ship that Jlaw was the most beautiful and interesting?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2016)

Ano toki no inochi (Life back then)

Two broken adolescents - a girl who was raped, had miscarriage and attempted suicides, a guy who was bullied at school and saw his friend commit suicide right in front of him - encountered each other in a company that helps sort out the belongings of the deceased and realized that despite their tragic lives back then, their paths led them to find each other.

6/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2016)

Shocked that Rogue One was so good!  Remember all of the problems swirling around that production?  Somehow the movie overcame those problems.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2016)

I was disappointed by how good it turned out to be. It is only going to encourage more shameless spin-offs and remakes based on successful franchise.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2016)

This song is stuck in my head. I am ready for La la land.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2016)

Ae said:


> @MartialHorror Have you seen Society? I think you'd like it a lot! The IMDb page shows the ending so don't look it up. Just watch it!



The 1980's Brian Yuzna one? No, but it's been in the saved section of my netflix for awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2016)

Only thing that's dead is her stock as an athlete .  All Self confidence is depleted  because of 1 lost. I both respect and pity her.


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2016)

man Nunes looks like a man doe fo real

like she was taking steroids and wanted to compete with men


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2016)

ronda destroyed the previous champion doe


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2016)

Why are you guys watching women UFC? Is that a fetish?


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2016)

my fetish is emasculating yasha


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2016)

yasha is the second guy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2016)

The World said:


> man Nunes looks like a man doe fo real
> 
> like she was taking steroids and wanted to compete with men


 


Yasha said:


> Why are you guys watching women UFC? Is that a fetish?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Didi (Dec 31, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Who?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2016)

The title and piece says "who", so go shitpost somewhere else.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Come on.  You are the one shitposting.  No one knows who that person is.  That was a total filler post by you.

(Oh!  This person contributed to a successful film 70 years ago.  I'm going to link everyone to their obituary.  Look at me!!!)

Is that what we do now?  Come on Stunna.  Smh.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2016)

I think I'mma pass on the b8 right now... thanks tho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 31, 2016)

Damn. Stunna's so sterile now not even a master baiter like Rukia couldn't get him to come.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 31, 2016)

What's everyone's best movie of 2016?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Live by Night: A-

Very entertaining.  Ben continues to be a solid director.  This is going to be a good way to start 2017.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2016)

Ae said:


> Damn. Stunna's so sterile now not even a master baiter like Rukia couldn't get him to come.


Hopefully you'll tell better jokes in the new year

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> What's everyone's best movie of 2016?


La La Land.

I was just at a theatre in LA called the Landmark and they had all of Emma's La La Land dresses on display.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2016)

I tend to look pass musicals, but praise for LLL has been outrageous, guess I won't be able to ignore this one .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Dunno.  Maybe it isn't for everyone?  It was great for me after 10 depressing films in a row.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Live by Night: A-
> 
> Very entertaining.  Ben continues to be a solid director.  This is going to be a good way to start 2017.


@Stunna elle fanning is starting to get adult roles dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2016)

Elle

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Dec 31, 2016)

Definitely going to check out 20th Century Women

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Elle is smoking cigarettes in movies now!  I have been waiting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2016)

I asked myself "Why is Rukia lusting so hard?"

Come to find out she turned 18 this year 

smh


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2016)

Bruh, she's been in Rukia's sights since she was 13, at least.

Stay in your lane, bruh. 

I'm in the clear tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

No one holds a candle to Lily Collins though.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ae (Dec 31, 2016)

Rukia just made me realize Lily Collins is solid 9 and not an 8.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Rare celebrity that looks even better in person dude.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2016)

What about Ellen Page? She is not your typical pheromone-reeking girl, but wittiness is the new sexy and she is full of it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Pheromone reeking?  Wittiness?  What??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

More importantly.  New Years Day.  Is anything open on New Years Day??


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2016)

Ellen is the shiniest star in almost every movie she is in.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

I never watched that super hero movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2016)

The fact that  I hate being around drunk crowds leave me with little options for how to spend my  night


Yasha said:


> What about Ellen Page? She is not your typical pheromone-reeking girl, but wittiness is the new sexy and she is full of it.


Isn't she gay?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't know what to do for fun tomorrow.  I will try to go to Patriots Day.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2016)

She is a lesbian, yet it doesn't stop her being attractive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> The fact that  I hate being around drunk crowds leave me with little options for how to spend my  night



Church?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2016)

I plan to see both La la land and A Monster Calls on 5/1, but haven't decided the order yet. Perhaps I should see the depressing one first?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm not going to make it to midnight. Started drinking beer way too early.  Also I'm in Santa Barbara.  All of the businesses near my hotel seem like they are closing early.


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2017)

You guys I've completely lost control of my life. I just subscribed to a channel even I'm too ashamed to say.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2017)

Strangely, I'm not normally attracted to lesbians. I mean, there are certainly 'attractive' lesbians, but I view them with the same indifferent objectivity that I do with attractive men (believe it or not, I am straight). I acknowledge their good looks, etc, but I don't feel the attraction, presumably because I need the delusion that they can potentially be attracted to me? 

Here is my review of "Assassin's Creed", by the way, filmed before I came down with strep.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new years my bakas


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year, Para. Graduation soon?



Some movies need to be watched with the heart of a shoujo and this is one of them. If you start questioning the plot, this film is not for you.

A movie made for both Ueno Juri and cat lovers alike. I am both. 7 years since Nodame Cantabile and Juri seemed to have hardly aged a day.

7/10


----------



## Jena (Jan 1, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> What's everyone's best movie of 2016?


I didn't see that many movies this year so the pool I have to choose from is pretty low, but I think Deadpool was my favorite.



Yasha said:


> What about Ellen Page? She is not your typical pheromone-reeking girl, but wittiness is the new sexy and she is full of it.





Ae said:


> You guys I've completely lost control of my life. I just subscribed to a channel even I'm too ashamed to say.


leafyishere

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Happy new years my bakas


Much nicer day today!

I'm about to see Patriots Day.  Have the theatre all to myself.

I hate that this assigned seating thing from AMC has been catching on.  Pretty soon every theatre in America will be doing this.


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Happy new years my bakas


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

Patriots Day:  B+

A really attractive character had to get her leg amputated.  Once that happened.. I hated the two brothers. I raged really fucking hard.  Need to look up the actress.  She was a cutie.


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2017)

Early 2017 hottest actress contender?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

Probably not.  It was a small part.  But she will at least be on my radar now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

New XXX looks stupid asf.  But I will definitely watch it!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2017)

Vin Diesel films in a nutshell


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

He was in Saving Private Ryan!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

Hard Candy is still her best performance.


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hard Candy is still her best performance.


What!? Her performance was laughable in Hard Candy.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

No, I like that.  That movie really resonates with me.  I want a girl to treat me like I am the guy from Hard Candy someday.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hard Candy is still her best performance.



It's hard for me to choose between Juno and Hard Candy. Super is really funny too, in a twisted way.

She's one of the few actors/actresses who intrigued me enough that I went through their filmography and watched most of it. The others being JGL and Jake Gyllenhaal.


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, I like that.  That movie really resonates with me.  I want a girl to treat me like I am the guy from Hard Candy someday.




Who ever wrote the dialogue should be blacklisted from Hollywood. Ellen Page line delivery in Hard Candy would have ruin many actresses career,


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 1, 2017)

Still think Ellen Page's best performance is in Whip it.

Juno is a close second.


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2017)

Ae said:


> Who ever wrote the dialogue should be blacklisted from Hollywood. Ellen Page line delivery in Hard Candy would have ruin many actresses career,



"Is this some kind of teenage joke?"
"Teenage? Yeah. Joke? No."


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

Ae said:


> Who ever wrote the dialogue should be blacklisted from Hollywood. Ellen Page line delivery in Hard Candy would have ruin many actresses career,


Honestly, I'm amazed that Portman has turned things around from the prequels.  I feel like she was sort of blacklisted for a few years after those movies came out.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm hoping a good job in California pops up.  I guess Vegas, Arizona, and Texas are options too.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Honestly, I'm amazed that Portman has turned things around from the prequels.  I feel like she was sort of blacklisted for a few years after those movies came out.


Black Swan saved her career

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2017)

Guys, in late November I discovered I'm a sadist. On New Year's Eve I went to a BDSM camp/party.

It's been rather confusing, but I'm happy.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

It's a new year guys.  Start off the year right with Everybody Wants Some!!  It's just a lot of fun.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm at Burbank airport right now.  And they are killing me.  They are playing nothing but Christmas music over the PA.

Edit:  man.  Over an hour of Christmas music already!!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2017)

man that's fucking real

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I would like to go to the Golden Globes this year.  At least get a bleacher seat for the red carpet show.  But it seems like it takes more than money to pull it off.  The Beverly Hills Hilton offers a golden globes package, but those sold out like 11 months ago.

Maybe it won't work out this year..


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2017)

Everyone should spend the new year camp/party!

The Innocents (1961): A

This was a moody little...ghost?...story. Loved the use of lighting and sound, but it's the performances that sold me. The Kids have that perfect combination of sweet and unsettling, so you can either buy that they are being possessed, or evil, murderous children...or maybe they're just playing a prank. But you also find yourself wary of the Governess, who might be unhinged and hallucinating. Maybe she's the real danger. The film uses all possibilities to build suspense and it comes together wonderfully.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Stunna, how is college going?  Have you chosen a major yet?  Being undecided after three years isn't the wisest decision dude.


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's a new year guys.  Start off the year right with Everybody Wants Some!!  It's just a lot of fun.



I started the new years by creating a nipple clamp from bamboo skewers and rubber bands. Two skewers, two rubber bands, two nipples, but only one clamp. Awesome bra.



MartialHorror said:


> Everyone should spend the new year camp/party!



It was great. Way south of the city's lights, the stars were super bright.


----------



## Jena (Jan 2, 2017)

Also Civil War is now on Netflix so I finally got around to watching it. 7/10, but enjoyed more than Age of Ultron for sure. I also really liked the new Spider-Man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm going to try to skip every Disney Marvel movie that comes out this year.  Logan is the only super hero movie I want to watch.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2017)

Jena said:


> Also Civil War is now on Netflix so I finally got around to watching it. 7/10, but enjoyed more than Age of Ultron for sure. I also really liked the new Spider-Man.


bitch u late. I already posted this in the MCU thread months ago


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm going to try to watch over 200 movies this year


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2017)

That's hard? I watch about 4 to 6 films a weekend .


----------



## Grape (Jan 2, 2017)

Jena said:


> Also Civil War is now on Netflix so I finally got around to watching it. 7/10, but enjoyed more than Age of Ultron for sure. I also really liked the new Spider-Man.



That @Parallax level of waiting.


----------



## Jena (Jan 2, 2017)

The World said:


> bitch u late. I already posted this in the MCU thread months ago



Is this the MCU thread tho

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2017)

gaiz do i win a prize if i trigger gina?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Stunna, how is college going?  Have you chosen a major yet?  Being undecided after three years isn't the wisest decision dude.



I would like to imagine Stunna major in philosophy, Jena in English Literature and Para in Spanish.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I think Stunna probably studies Theology.  The rest of those guesses seem dead on to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

And Ima go see the new Power Rangers.  Why not?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 2, 2017)

Para will be able to speak perfect Spanish by the end of his study.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2017)

Ban me if Power Rangers turn out to be good.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I would be really surprised too tbh.  I'm hoping it turns out to be watchable.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 3, 2017)

*Luke Cage Episodes 1-6
*
Been on a bit of a hiatus from watching anything. Decided to pick up Luke Cage. 6 episodes in I am mostly meh on it. I think my biggest issue is that I just find the Luke Cage character to be incredibly bland. Whether it be his backstory or fighting style. The guy playing him is solid though. Quite possibly the worst character/acting I can recall seeing on tv is Shades. He is damn near repulsive. Not a fan of Cottonmouth either. 

Despite all of the bad though, this show still has a bit of swag and I think a lot of that can be attributed to incredible music throughout. Some of the best work I can remember from anything period be it tv or movie. To this point in the show I like it better than Jessica Jones but nowhere near as much as season 1 of DD. 

I do like the potential Netflix has shown with these projects.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 3, 2017)

Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring - 8/10

Long but good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Guys, that Mariah Carey New Years performance was very entertaining!


----------



## Grape (Jan 3, 2017)

Cyphon said:


> *Luke Cage Episodes 1-6
> *
> Been on a bit of a hiatus from watching anything. Decided to pick up Luke Cage. 6 episodes in I am mostly meh on it. I think my biggest issue is that I just find the Luke Cage character to be incredibly bland. Whether it be his backstory or fighting style. The guy playing him is solid though. Quite possibly the worst character/acting I can recall seeing on tv is Shades. He is damn near repulsive. Not a fan of Cottonmouth either.
> 
> ...



Daredevil + Iron Fist will be the winners.

I enjoyed most of Jessica Jones, but I remember being slightly let down. Which isn't really the show's fault, as much as it is Daredevil's fault for it's first season being the greatest Marvel/superhero show or movie ever made.

DD S1 was just very, very good. Perfect I would say. S2 was even better if memory serves.

I knew Luke Cage would be slow when he was introduced in JJ. I kind of decided I couldn't get attached to him as a main character way back then. Which sucks, because a black superhero who can't get shot by the police seems really fun.


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I would like to imagine Stunna major in philosophy, Jena in English Literature and Para in Spanish.



Spanish must be hard as fuck to learn if Para has been trying to acquire a certificate of knowledge in it for the last 10 years.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Zero percent chance Ironfist will be good.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2017)

Inb4 Rukia says he believed in Iron fist the whole time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Inb4 Rukia says he believed in Iron fist the whole time



Dat feeling when you fools get Inception'd by Rukia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2017)

When I was driving home, there was this guy jaywalking. But while he was running across, his pants nearly fell off and he tripped because he was sagging his pants!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Sounds like a YouTube video Masterpiece.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2017)

I want a dashcam now


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 3, 2017)

Grape said:


> I enjoyed most of Jessica Jones, but I remember being slightly let down.



I thought it was just kind of okay. She is a boring character to me as well and it doesn't help that they picked an ugly actress to play the part. It wasn't bad or anything, but unless I am extremely hurt for options I wouldn't pursue a 2nd season.



> DD S1 was just very, very good. Perfect I would say. S2 was even better if memory serves.



I started season 2 awhile back and didn't think it was very good for the few episodes I watched. Once I finish Cage I am going to pick it back up.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2017)

Detective said:


> Spanish must be hard as fuck to learn if Para has been trying to acquire a certificate of knowledge in it for the last 10 years.





Have you watched any japanese doramas since Legal High? I am teaching myself Japanese so I recently picked up a few. One of them is Gakki's new show called NigeHaji. She is charming as ever.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

JJ > D1 > LC > D2

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2017)

Does Jessica Jones the character get better? 2-3 episodes of her being drunk is enough for me.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2017)

I have decided for my next vacation I am going to Okinawa, Gakki's hometown, to locate her parents' house.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 3, 2017)

Yasha stalking prowess goes to new heights!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> Does Jessica Jones the character get better? 2-3 episodes of her being drunk is enough for me.


Yeah.  Episodes 4-13 she is like a totally different character.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha stalking prowess goes to new heights!


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

What's going on here?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Don't know what you guys are doing.  But this is what it makes me think of:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2017)

Every once in a while, this thread goes through a strange phase. @Detective would understand this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2017)

who that be


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2017)

Everyone thinks Silicon Valley is in California. It's actually in Seoul. Visiting South Korea is like watching Attack of the Clones.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I have decided for my next vacation I am going to Okinawa, Gakki's hometown, to locate her parents' house.



Come to San Antonio and we'll hurt a woman together.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

Grape, if you ever need a character witness.. Let me know.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Grape, if you ever need a character witness.. Let me know.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2017)

Grape said:


> Come to San Antonio and we'll hurt a woman together.



Don't go there. It's a path of no return.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2017)

Actually, I suppose Detective would be the Spider and you Littlefinger 

But on the cool, I won't be giving any non-consensual. I'm going to be a responsible Tickler


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Don't go there. It's a path of no return.


San Antonio isn't a bad city.

It's the east coast that sucks.


----------



## Grape (Jan 4, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Don't go there. It's a path of no return.



Too late. I surmise it's from actively suppressing anger for years as a means of conflict resolution as well as projecting onto women for years, being the nice guy.

On the plus side though, I am for the first time looking for mates based on a set of mutual interests, can begin figuring out my "unicorn", am joining a close knit community, and have several new mediums for art. I'm stoked. I'm just being very, very cautious, because you're right in that it's potentially Pandora's Box, but the secret I'm finding is to think of the person you're hurting as the box.

Also, we both know the real danger would be suppressing it now that it's shown up.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2017)

Letting it out on women is not the answer, my friend. It will only aggravate your rage and hurt you more deeply. Have regular conversations with your inner self and directly face the root of your problems and learn to let go.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2017)

Children of the Corn (1984)- D-

Wow...this has not aged well at all. Is this really considered to be a cult classic? How in the hell did it spawn 8 sequels?


----------



## Detective (Jan 4, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Have you watched any japanese doramas since Legal High? I am teaching myself Japanese so I recently picked up a few. One of them is Gakki's new show called NigeHaji. She is charming as ever.



No, unfortunately not. I need to remedy that this year, and catch up on Japanese dramas that I missed, and try to watch new ones as they air. The last one I watched through to the end was that delightful father-son buddy cop drama called Bitter Blood.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

Detective said:


> PREACH!


Detective.  We aren't talking about Montreal, Quebec City, Toronto, etc.  we are talking about the east coast shitholes in the US.  West coast all day.


----------



## Detective (Jan 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  We aren't talking about Montreal, Quebec City, Toronto, etc.  we are talking about the east coast shitholes in the US.  West coast all day.



Toronto and NYC solo the west coast, doe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm not a New York guy.  I think that city is mostly terrible.

-shrug-

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  We aren't talking about Montreal, Quebec City, Toronto, etc.  we are talking about the east coast shitholes in the US.  West coast all day.


Lol Montreal


----------



## Ae (Jan 4, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Lol Montreal


lol LA


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 4, 2017)

New York is the most American city in the states . Such a diverse and seamless blend of cultures and people . You can be in Chinatown and in a few blocks enter Jew territory; Jamaican and Indian restaurants are on the same block, and there's like a million activities happening simultaneously.

My only cons are you can't show weakness or act timid-- cause people will not hesitate to take advantage of you, and you'll have to pay 2k monthly to live in a closet.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 4, 2017)

I've never met anyone so basic and smart as Rukia.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2017)

Detective said:


> No, unfortunately not. I need to remedy that this year, and catch up on Japanese dramas that I missed, and try to watch new ones as they air. The last one I watched through to the end was that delightful father-son buddy cop drama called Bitter Blood.



My favourites are Nodame Cantabile, Yasha, LIFE, Tokyo Love Story, Sekai no Chuushin, Legal High, and Solitary Gourmet.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2017)

Zatoichi and the Fugitives: A-/A

One of the better ones, imo. I really couldn't wait until Ichi diced those fugitives up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2017)

*The Accountant 
*
A bit heavy on the clichés and storylines but an overall entertaining time.

*B+*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

New show on Netflix.  Travelers.  Is it any good?  Is it worth my time?  Have you guys heard anything?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2017)

Ugh, I've made the reluctant decision to watch the new Underworld movie. Hopefully it's probable badness won't rip me out of reviewtirement after 1 week...


----------



## Ae (Jan 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> New show on Netflix.  Travelers.  Is it any good?  Is it worth my time?  Have you guys heard anything?


I hear it's only decent, nothing spectacular.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, I've made the reluctant decision to watch the new Underworld movie. Hopefully it's probable badness won't rip me out of reviewtirement after 1 week...


Don't worry dude.  You won't suffer alone.  I'm going to check it out too.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, I've made the reluctant decision to watch the new Underworld movie. Hopefully it's probable badness won't rip me out of reviewtirement after 1 week...





Rukia said:


> Don't worry dude.  You won't suffer alone.  I'm going to check it out too.



You both can count on my axe as well.

> 2017
> Rukia, MH and I still taking bullets for the rest of the KT team.
> FML

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Detective said:


> You both can count on my axe as well.
> 
> > 2017
> > Rukia, MH and I still taking bullets for the rest of the KT team.
> > FML


It sounds a lot like 2016 and 2015 and 2014 and 2013...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It sounds a lot like 2016 and 2015 and 2014 and 2013...



This thread unfortunately contains only 3 humanitarian givers, and a lot of selfish takers, dude.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

Why would you take a bullet everyone is gonna svoid anyways?


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

I miss fat Grape. Weight loss Grape is a weirdo.


----------



## Detective (Jan 6, 2017)

@Grape


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

RIP Stunna

He's going to be experiencing snow for the first time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2017)

So I hear Split is pretty good

Does this mean Shamallamalan is back?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> So I hear Split is pretty good
> 
> Does this mean Shamallamalan is back?


i split yo momma and made her say shamallamallama

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2017)

*The Jungle Book (2016)* - 6/10
Better than I expected, but not as incredible as all the glowing reviews implied. The CGI by far was the most jarring thing, I know this movie just came out and I can tell it's already going to be obsolete in a few years. That being said, the voice acting was top-notch and the overall plot was...fine.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> My only cons are you can't show weakness or act timid-- cause people will not hesitate to take advantage of you, and you'll have to pay 2k monthly to live in a closet.


The women are also terrible. They don't look terrible, they're terrible people.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2017)

Jena said:


> *The Jungle Book (2016)* - 6/10
> Better than I expected, but not as incredible as all the glowing reviews implied. The CGI by far was the most jarring thing, I know this movie just came out and I can tell it's already going to be obsolete in a few years. That being said, the voice acting was top-notch and the overall plot was...fine.



You must have seen it alone. I watched it with my crush and it was one of the best films of 2016.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2017)

Ae said:


> The women are also terrible. They don't look terrible, they're terrible people.


Manhattan girls can be stuck up
Queens and Bronx girls are generally quite annoying/dumb
Brooklyn girls are fine

And I have no experience with Staten island girls, but you should assume that _everyone_ is terrible until they prove otherwise .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2017)

Just saw _La La Land_. I'd bet money that it'll win Best Picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Manhattan girls can be stuck up
> Queens and Bronx girls are generally quite annoying/dumb
> Brooklyn girls are fine
> 
> And I have no experience with Staten island girls, but you should assume that _everyone_ is terrible until they prove otherwise .


East Village is where its at tho



Stunna said:


> Just saw _La La Land_. I'd bet money that it'll win Best Picture.


I hope it does but Moonlight is gonna win.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 6, 2017)

Well, _Moonlight _was great, so I wouldn't complain about it winning. As much as I enjoyed _La La Land_, I had more issues with it than _Moonlight_. I just think it has a high chance of winning.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2017)

Underworld: Blood Wars- D-/D

The action was fine and the actors are trying their hardest to make it work. I was surprised how good the cast was. But the movie isn't interested in its own story, as they rush through exposition- and seriously, the actors are delivering their lines unnaturally fast at times- to get to the next OK action scene. At least this time it doesn't feel like the narrative was comprised of discarded ideas that couldn't fit into any of its predecessors (*ahem* Awakening *ahem*). But it still underdevelops everything. You find out that a past character was killed off-screen and they brush it off like it's not a big deal, even though the FIRST TWO FUCKING MOVIES WERE BUILT AROUND THIS GUY. Whoops, did I just sort of spoil that? Oh well, you'll see it coming a mile away anyway. 

The movie doesn't make much sense at times, like how they build up this claim that the fortress is impenetrable, only for it to get 'penetrated' in like 2 seconds. How? The lycans just sort of barge in. Also- Selene gets her ass kicked by the main villain in humanoid form, but when he transforms into a hybrid werewolf (remember how this used to be the strongest transformation EVER?!), it's a much more even fight. 

Actually, Selene gets beaten quite a bit in this movie, even though she had her upgrade which elevated her to elder status...But don't worry, she gets an even more broken power-up near the end, which is supposed to be a major twist...THAT THEY BUILT THE ENTIRE MARKETING CAMPAIGN AROUND. Ugh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2017)

That is too bad, Michael was always much more interesting than Selene. Did you actually _see_ him dead or is it a "dead until writers need him " thing ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> That is too bad, Michael was always much more interesting than Selene. Did you actually _see_ him dead or is it a "dead until writers need him " thing ?



He's dead. At one point, Selene accidentally tastes the blood of the villain, which gives her his memories. We see Michael (not the original actor, but a lookalike), being discovered, having his throat slit and his blood being stored in vials to the villain can steal his transformation. I guess they could always bring him back since he technically came back after being killed in "Evolution", but it's indicated that the baddie took all of his blood. 

Furthermore, the daughter is also a hybrid and she is apparently returning in the next sequel and Selene has a new (implied) love interest in the form of...some bland vampire guy who was also in "Awakening", so Michael almost would seem redundant...but I agree. His relationship with Selene should've been the arc of his franchise.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Moonlight will probably win for political reasons.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> He's dead. At one point, Selene accidentally tastes the blood of the villain, which gives her his memories. We see Michael (not the original actor, but a lookalike), being discovered, having his throat slit and his blood being stored in vials to the villain can steal his transformation. I guess they could always bring him back since he technically came back after being killed in "Evolution", but it's indicated that the baddie took all of his blood.
> 
> Furthermore, the daughter is also a hybrid and she is apparently returning in the next sequel and Selene has a new (implied) love interest in the form of...some bland vampire guy who was also in "Awakening", so Michael almost would seem redundant...but I agree. His relationship with Selene should've been the arc of his franchise.


Especially since the old Lycan leader was all "I won because these 2 are the future! " during his dying moment ....

It's quite obvious that this was never meant to go pass the first film but damn ...I figured it at least  had the framework for some interesting ideas (the first 2 anyway )


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2017)

they've become a cash grab like the RE films at this point


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Just saw _La La Land_. I'd bet money that it'll win Best Picture.




yeah, I agree
even if Moonlight is superb Oscar-bait in its topics

La La Land has the 'is about hollywood'-buff AND the 'musical'-buff


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2017)

I feel the need to drop in here and wish everyone a happy new year (even though i am a week late)

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 7, 2017)

Didi said:


> yeah, I agree
> even if Moonlight is superb Oscar-bait in its topics
> 
> La La Land has the 'is about hollywood'-buff AND the* 'musical'-buff*


is that really a buff anymore


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 7, 2017)

Slice said:


> I feel the need to drop in here and wish everyone a happy new year (even though i am a week late)



Hey man happy new year

How's life with you?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2017)

The World said:


> they've become a cash grab like the RE films at this point



At least Resident Evil seems to have an enthusiasm about itself, as if everyone involved genuinely enjoys making those (admittedly kinda crappy) movies. Underworld has been running on fumes since...Underworld 3? 




~Gesy~ said:


> Especially since the old Lycan leader was all "I won because these 2 are the future! " during his dying moment ....
> 
> It's quite obvious that this was never meant to go pass the first film but damn ...I figured it at least  had the framework for some interesting ideas (the first 2 anyway )



But technically, 'the future' could be argued as the daughter...too bad the filmmakers already lost interest in that angle, lol. 

I would've been fine with his death if it was built up to a lot more. Maybe he returns during the beginning of a movie and is killed in the climax. I find myself wondering if the actor had a falling out with the director. I can't imagine Scott Speedman is that busy or expensive right now. But it's cheap to keep teasing a possible return only to kill him off-screen. 

Somehow- as someone who never really cared for the franchise in the first place- this is really pissing me off. lol.


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2017)

Slice said:


> I feel the need to drop in here and wish everyone a happy new year (even though i am a week late)


I like to text people "happy new year" on the first for February.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> How's life with you?



Pretty good.

But us moving, the laptop breaking down and the new job not allowing private internet usage pretty much killed all my online time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2017)

man fuck yo job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2017)

Slice said:


> Pretty good.
> 
> But us moving, the laptop breaking down and the new job not allowing private internet usage pretty much killed all my online time.



No internet pornography? How can you live?

Don't worry though. Next time you want to look it up, just think of ole naked me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

The World said:


> man fuck yo job


I'm about five years away from retiring and getting a part time job at a comic book store.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 7, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> No internet pornography? How can you live?
> 
> Don't worry though. Next time you want to look it up, just think of ole naked me.



What a horrid thought.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Just saw La La Land for the third time.  What a fucking awesome film!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2017)

_Monster Trucks_ is this generation's _Airplane!_


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm going to watch the Golden Globes tomorrow night.  Hyped!


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2017)

Not so bold predictions
*
Film*
Should: Manchester|Will: Moonlight
S/W: La La Land
*
Director*:
S: Tom Ford|W: Chazelle
*
Actress*:
S: Portman|W: Adams
S: Stone|W: Streep
S/W: Harris
*
Actor*:
S/W: Affleck
S/W: Bridges
S/W: Gosling


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Streep for that Foster Jenkins movie?  No way dude.  Not going to happen.


----------



## Ae (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm trying to start a production this year. Wish me luck!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm about five years away from retiring and getting a part time job at a comic book store.


It might not be a comic book store.  But it will be a part time job.  It won't be as stressful.  I will be able to choose my shifts more, I can easily travel whenever I want.  My shifts will be shorter.  It will be great.  I have already discussed my plans with my financial adviser at fidelity and he acted like it was very feasible.


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2017)

sometimes i really do believe Rukia is an alien that has learned to acclimate very well to this world


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It might not be a comic book store.  But it was be a part time job.  It won't be as stressful.  I will be able to choose my shifts more, I can easily travel whenever I want.  My shifts will be shorter.  It will be great.  I have already discussed my plans with my financial adviser at fidelity and he acted like it was very feasible.



Freelance online work.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Freelance online work.


Maybe there is something I can do online?  I could probably troll products pretty well.


----------



## The World (Jan 7, 2017)

you can get free shit from amazon by writing reviews for certain products


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Maybe there is something I can do online?  I could probably troll products pretty well.



Make use of your skills and talents. There are plenty of jobs online.

Staying in less developed countries is another popular option for retiring early nowadays. There are many Asian and South American countries where you can live a relatively comfortable life with much lower expense.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2017)

Saw _Jackie _earlier. Mica Levi is an OP composer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 8, 2017)

The World said:


> you can get free shit from amazon by writing reviews for certain products


Nah it's because you get good rep when reviewing products and then they offer you an invitation to review products you can keep.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2017)

Arrival 7/10

Slightly overrated.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2017)

I thought Arrival was pretty amazing. Easily my favorite move of the second half of 2016

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Jan 8, 2017)

Rogue one again 

9/10


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Who are these uncultured people!?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

That Asian girl didn't know shit.  Or she was faking.  I don't think it is possible to know Arnold as a governor and not as an actor.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2017)

how do these dumb fucks not know Lethal Weapon or Die Hard?

have their parents been keeping them in a basement for 20 years?

wow and 2 people didn't know the Terminator? 

Idiocrasy is already here Rukia


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That Asian girl didn't know shit.  Or she was faking.  I don't think it is possible to know Arnold as a governor and not as an actor.


nah I've seen past videos

she is dumb as bricks

literally a giant disappointment to her stereotype


----------



## Stringer (Jan 8, 2017)

she's so cringe too, how can you not know about the terminator smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm leaning towards this being fake..

These people look about my age and I've never  met someone who didn't know about Lethal Weapon , Terminator, etc.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2017)

it's not that surprising that people wouldn't know about Lethal Weapon calm down everyone lmao

Terminator is a bit of a curious one but hey, we gotta stop and realize that it's 25 years old now, shit is old.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

I mean it is a react channel.  Theoretically if you go in with a surprising reaction.. You may be asked to react more frequently.  They choose about 7-8 reactors for every show and they probably have a pool of like 30 to choose from.  If you aren't an attractive girl... You have a disadvantage.  A surprising fake reaction might be the best way to level the playing field.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

She been around since teens react and she always give shitty reactions. I think they just keep her around for loyalty sake. TBH I think some of the teens would have done better!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

They know that they need diversity on the show.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

They already got that skinny Asian girl tho and I like her a lot better


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> Who are these uncultured people!?



letthemallburn.gif


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2017)

Parallax said:


> it's not that surprising that people wouldn't know about Lethal Weapon calm down everyone lmao
> 
> Terminator is a bit of a curious one but hey, we gotta stop and realize that it's 25 years old now, shit is old.



Fuck you Para! Lethal Weapon may not mean much to you film wise, but I'd bet you be rustled as fuck if these stupid members of Stunna's generation goofed and mentioned they didn't know the cultural significance of Desperado


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Trump is going to be president soon.  I'm not sure what Bernie is waiting for.  He needs to cash in his MITB contract ASAP!


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Yo I been cleaning out the snow and now I can't feel my ear 

Para would have probably drop dead if he had this snow.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

I just got my ticket notification email for the Sundance film festival.  I'm hyped.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Panorama advance tickets sold out before I could cop one


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> Yo I been cleaning out the snow and now I can't feel my ear
> 
> Para would have probably drop dead if he had this snow.



yeah none of that sounds good

I'm enjoying this beautiful sun with 70 degree weather, enjoy your hearing loss for the day b


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Parallax said:


> yeah none of that sounds good
> 
> I'm enjoying this beautiful sun with 70 degree weather, enjoy your hearing loss for the day b


That's cuz you bitch made fam


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2017)

and warm


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Yesterday, I got called a hipster, and when I told him I don't live that life. He said "You make shitty hot takes on a regular basis, don't tell me you're not a hipster.". Fucking destroyed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

Cold weather can be a bitch, but if I had to stay somewhere that was warm throughout the year   that would annoy me even  more.

4 season states ftw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

> *“Ass is the new p*ssy”: Why anilingus is on the rise*
> 
> *Marnie is hardly the only girl into butt play. America's sexual appetite is evolving, and anal is now on the menu*



@Detective @~Gesy~


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

@Rukia
Stallone's daughter > Jamie Foxx's daughter

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2017)

Bitch, you thought.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> @Detective @~Gesy~


I'm committing misogyny if I don't want my ass ate?

Article was dumb as fuck


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2017)

I just realized this section has made stunna hard

well, hard for a nerd on a filipino fingerpainting forum


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm committing misogyny if I don't want my ass ate?
> 
> Article was dumb as fuck


people actually think dudes who don't like getting their buttholes licked or pegged are homophobes nowadays

the only positive about millennials nowadays is that more hoes wanna try anal


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 8, 2017)

The World said:


> people actually think dudes who don't like getting their buttholes licked or pegged are homophobes nowadays
> 
> the only positive about millennials nowadays is that more hoes wanna try anal


warudo been reading so much trash on reddit that self-hate of his own generation got inside him
rip


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Bitch, you thought.


It's not even close


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

kinda weird to be looking all seductive with a picture of your father on the wall, no?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> kinda weird to be looking all seductive with a picture of your father on the wall, no?


you lame as fuck sometimes you know that? like, who even think about that shit?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

The guy who has to look up to see Father Sly looking back at 'em as he's porking his daughter ..I guess


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

There's no straight guy that would be hesitant to nut inside a girl because there's a photo of her dad on the wall.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

I see Jessica Biel.  She is basically a mom at this point.  I don't consider her an actress right now.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

@~Gesy~


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I see Jessica Biel.  She is basically a mom at this point.  I don't consider her an actress right now.



Lily Collins looks 5 years younger than she is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Are the Golden Globes going to be about Donald Trump?  Good lord I hope not.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> Lily Collins looks 5 years younger than she is


Yeah, really surprised that she is closing in on 30.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I see Jessica Biel.  She is basically a mom at this point.  I don't consider her an actress right now.


Feels like a decade since I last seen her in a movie ...

JT made a good choice locking her up tho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

It was a good choic at the time.  10 years from now, there will be plenty of much younger women that are in their prime that he can consider.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

JT doesn't have to stay with Biel. Mick Jagger put a baby in someone 40 years younger than him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> warudo been reading so much trash on reddit that self-hate of his own generation got inside him
> rip


i had to take a shit just now but yeah I wanted to add I despise my contemporaries


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2017)

Talking about actors who disappeared, what happened to Jennifer Garner?


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2017)

shes not an actor


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Talking about actors who disappeared, what happened to Jennifer Garner?


Credit card commercials.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

These red carpet interviews don't seem very authentic to me.  There is a scripted feel to them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 8, 2017)

im pretty sure ur the bitch in the situation for not being willing to nut in a bitch cuz u see a pic of her dad

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> im pretty sure ur the bitch in the situation for not being willing to nut in a bitch cuz u see a pic of her dad



Gesy's dick game weak af that's why


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

Where did I say I wouldn't nut in a girl because of a pic of their dad?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Good idea to parody La La Land.  I hate Jimmy Fallon though.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2017)

Remember, you're the cool guy of KT, Gesy. Don't fall for Luca's bait so easily.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Remember, you're the cool guy of KT, Gesy.


Since when?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

I hate Barb!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hate Jimmy Fallon though.


Normally when you're a known alcoholic shouldnt be allow to host


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Jimmy is choking.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Remember, you're the cool guy of KT, Gesy. Don't fall for Luca's bait so easily.


You're absolutely right . Being the cool guy of KT comes with responsibilities ....I'll do a better job for now on.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Trump joke counter: 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

That was a good joke on Batman v Superman.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Since when?



Watch your mouth, kiddo. Gesy is one of the MVPs of this section now.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Was that a Chris Rock impression?


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2017)

wat r u even watching ruk


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> Was that a Chris Rock impression?


I guess so.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

The World said:


> wat r u even watching ruk


The golden globes.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

WHAT!?!?

0-1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Chopra is hot.  Her makeup tonight is too much for me though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> WHAT!?!?


Nocturnal Animals won best supporting actor.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

Drew Berrymore has seen better days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nocturnal Animals won best supporting actor.


Michael Shannon should have gotten the nod instead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Atlanta won Best Comedy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Atlanta won Best Comedy.


Good.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Donald Glover needs to fire whoever dressed him


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2017)

I loved Mahershala Ali in _Moonlight_, but Aaron Taylor-Johnson was great in _Nocturnal Animals. _Haven't hated a movie character that much in a good minute.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank OJ for the material!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

OJ Simpson cleaning up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Chopra is hot.  Her makeup tonight is too much for me though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Her makeup tonight.  Normally it is perfect.  But it is really caked on tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

The seating for the Golden Globes is a big fuck you to Jake Gyllenhaal.  He is literally at the foot of the stage.  So he can watch everyone win I guess.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

NBC is such a shit network.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Michael Keaton is a big star.  Good choice to present this award.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

The fuck was that ? :S


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> The fuck was that ? :S


What happened?  Are you talking about Fallon?


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> NBC is such a shit network.


they cancelled Hannibal

they can never be forgiven


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What happened?  Are you talking about Fallon?


Yeah, I don't get the joke he made when presenting Keaton..


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Fallon sucks.  He has had a really bad night so far.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 8, 2017)

so I just found out Anthony Hopkins wasn't nominated for his work on Westworld, wtf 

biggest snub imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

It's competitive.  -shrug-


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

How many times am I going to wince watching this


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

@masterpiece Ryan Gosling was charming asf accepting his award dude.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

Gosling is someone else who made a really good choice .


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

I should have known Viola Davis was a shoe-in
1-2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

I see Cheerios promoting unprotected sex smh


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

How about someone that made a bad choice?  George Clooney.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

I ranked Felicity Jones too high in my list

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 8, 2017)

yeah even though I'm not a Gosling fan I gotta admit, that acceptance speech was class

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

La la Land trying to sweep.





Ae said:


> I ranked Felicity Jones too high in my list


I think it is an unflattering dress.  I hope that is the case anyway.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How about someone that made a bad choice?  George Clooney.


I think Clooney prefers someone who can intellectually challenge him, he's bored of the arm candies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Despicable Me 3???


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Kubo or Moana.  Zootopia, meh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

I got choked up yall


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

I've used L'Oreal, my was never that glossy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

i don't care about Thor Ragnarok.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

I thought _Toni Erdmann_ was the popular choice among press.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Elle is up there too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Hmm, Beauty and the Beast actually looks okay?  I'm not 10 though, so it isn't exactly for me.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hmm, Beauty and the Beast actually looks okay?  I'm not 10 though, so it isn't exactly for me.


I'm keeping an eye out for this tbh


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hmm, Beauty and the Beast actually looks okay?  I'm not 10 though, so it isn't exactly for me.



At least 90% of the male viewers watch it because of Emma Watson.

The remaining percentage has gender dysphoria.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

@Parallax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

Take that Trump!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm hoping that this will be over soon.  It's making me uncomfortable.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

2-4

Emma looking good in that dress


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm actually surprised that Brad Pitt was allowed to present.

(I bet he has more friends in the room than Angelina.)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Chastain is wearing a weird dress.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2017)

I am kind of disillusioned with Emma Watson to be honest.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

La La Land officially sweeps.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

3-4

I'm only getting the obvious ones lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I am kind of disillusioned with Emma Watson to be honest.


Is her prime over?  Or does she just have a lousy hairstyle in Beauty and the Beast?


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

Someone was arguing with me about the Popular Vote and I told them "If he had the popular vote Obama wouldn't have gotten the nod in 2008 and we would have never gotten a black president. Do you want to take that away from black people" She just said "Fuck you"



4-4


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is her prime over?  Or does she just have a lousy hairstyle in Beauty and the Beast?



She is coasting with her good looks. She needs to take on more challenging roles, like Natalie and Anne.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Best joke of the night was when Fallon said that Matt Damon pulled off the best acting performance of his career when he told Ben Affleck he liked Batman vs Superman.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

At least the better Jimmy is hosting the Oscars


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2017)

Tomi Lahren wasn't feeling all this togetherness and immigrant worship


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2017)

idgaf Tomi Lahren can get it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2017)

Is "snowflake" the white equivalent for Uncle Toms?

"How dare you not spread words of racism and xenophobia. You're a disappointment to your race! "


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2017)

Ae said:


> Someone was arguing with me about the Popular Vote and I told them "If he had the popular vote Obama wouldn't have gotten the nod in 2008 and we would have never gotten a black president. Do you want to take that away from black people" She just said "Fuck you"
> 
> 
> 
> 4-4



Uh

Obama won that too by over 10 million votes


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tomi Lahren wasn't feeling all this togetherness and immigrant worship



lmao


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Uh
> 
> Obama won that too by over 10 million votes



I think what he meant was if even a white supremist as Donald Trump can win the popular vote, there wouldn't have been a black President.

Btw, how is your Spanish study?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2017)

Parallax said:


> lmao


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> kinda weird to be looking all seductive with a picture of your father on the wall, no?





Ae said:


> you lame as fuck sometimes you know that? like, who even think about that shit?





~Gesy~ said:


> The guy who has to look up to see Father Sly looking back at 'em as he's porking his daughter ..I guess





Ae said:


> There's no straight guy that would be hesitant to nut inside a girl because there's a photo of her dad on the wall.



here


~Gesy~ said:


> Where did I say I wouldn't nut in a girl because of a pic of their dad?


inb4 gesy goes full stunna and tries to lawyer his way out of this cuz of phrasing and implication 
"i would do it, i'd just be hesitant to do it!!"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tomi Lahren wasn't feeling all this togetherness and immigrant worship


lol that cunt is the biggest snowflake of all


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 9, 2017)

Slice said:


> I thought Arrival was pretty amazing. Easily my favorite move of the second half of 2016


Slice mein bruder, long time. How you been?


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2017)

Moana - 5/5

Not a perfect movie but subjectively i was entertained so much i have to pull the 5/5 here.
Great visuals, great songs, great main character. Quality animatied movie. Time will tell if its going to be a classic.


edited because i accidently used the german title first


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Slice mein bruder, long time. How you been?





Pretty good.
New flat in a new city (althought not really that far away from before) and a new job which has been keeping me busy a lot.
As i said earlier the new job doesnt allow private internet usage (because some idiots abused that privilege massively in the past i was told) so im not online nearly as often - but i'll drop in here from time to time.


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2017)

La La Land taking the record of most Golden Globes won by a single movie, wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 9, 2017)

Saw Captain Fantastic a couple o'nights ago. It was quite a good movie, refreshing to say the least. I thoroughly enjoyed it. In a time full of remakes and sequels, we're in dire need of original movies like this one. 7/10



Slice said:


> Pretty good.
> New flat in a new city (althought not really that far away from before) and a new job which has been keeping me busy a lot.
> As i said earlier the new job doesnt allow private internet usage (because some idiots abused that privilege massively in the past i was told) so im not online nearly as often - but i'll drop in here from time to time.


Meh I'm sure it's better that way. This place is not the best distraction, especially if you're working. 

Glad to hear you're doing well


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> here
> 
> inb4 gesy goes full stunna and tries to lawyer his way out of this cuz of phrasing and implication
> "i would do it, i'd just be hesitant to do it!!"


All I said is it's weird to take seductive pictures near a photo of your father . To those who find that hard  to believe, I challenge them to take a photo near a large  photo of their  momma and see what will be the first comments to pop up.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Is the NSFW Baywatch trailer good?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2017)

there's a nsfw baywatch trailer? o.O

i actually forgot about this remake


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2017)

Here is my more official review of "Underworld: Blood Wars". The turd forced me into postponing my reviewtirement!

Tonight I'm going to watch "The Monkey King 2" though and I want to actually see that...naked.


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2017)

Mike Pence has a bunny named, Marlon Bundo.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2017)

Does he know that Brando liked to take men in a biblical fashion?


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2017)

Brando also liked anal


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Does he know that Brando liked to take men in a biblical fashion?


It's just a cute name

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Does he know that Brando liked to take men in a biblical fashion?



What is the meaning of "take" used in this context?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2017)

He enjoyed partaking in homosexual sexual relations.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Disappointing.  I don't think of bad language when I think of NSFW.  I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2017)

Daddario is an eugenics enthusiast's wet dream


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia came back to that joke that everyone forgotten he was trying to make

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Legit let me know if she is ever going in to see her gynecologist.  I can easily put together a disguise and come up with a family emergency story for her regular doctor!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Legit let me know if she is ever going in to see her gynecologist.  I can easily put together a disguise and come up with a family emergency story for her regular doctor!


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2017)

Stunna said:


> He enjoyed partaking in homosexual sexual relations.



Is he a bisexual? I recall reading not long ago that he raped an actress on scene to get a genuine reaction out of her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Is he a bisexual? I recall reading not long ago that he raped an actress on scene to get a genuine reaction out of her.


You did not !


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2017)

Man, Brando stories never disappoint.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2017)

that's why i brought up anal

the director forced the 2 actors to have real anal sex

crazy euros


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2017)

Sounds like a certain two members on this forum that we all know of...*wink wink*. I of course refer to that Grapist and Cyphon. 

The Monkey King 2: B-

The special effects aren't very good, but it is more faithful to the source material and I actually liked a lot of the changes and expansions.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2017)

The World said:


> that's why i brought up anal
> 
> the director forced the 2 actors to have real anal sex
> 
> crazy euros



Source?

It's butter (used as lubricant), not butt.


----------



## Detective (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Legit let me know if she is ever going in to see her gynecologist.  I can easily put together a disguise and come up with a family emergency story for her regular doctor!









.....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

After a two hour wait in the queue, I finally get to make some Sundance film festival choices.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2017)

savage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2017)

Affleck went in


----------



## John Wick (Jan 10, 2017)

The World said:


> nah I've seen past videos
> 
> she is dumb as bricks
> 
> literally a giant disappointment to her stereotype


she's not one of us fam she's got a white person name she's a reject.

also that guy ethan james what a cuntish name

just realised you made this post ages ago but like it had to be said bruv that she aint one of us


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2017)

@Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2017)

That means nothing to me.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2017)

@~Gesy~ @Detective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2017)

That one does, and you didn't tag me smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2017)

The real ones know that it was always about dem Disney channel girls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2017)

Justice League Action

First off I gave this show a shot and it blew me away. It's the perfect blend of kid friendly and Young Adult action hero animation. 
It's on the short side but it's brilliant.

Think of it like this as JLU/TT and BtBatB love child.

9/10


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> The real ones know that it was always about dem Disney channel girls



without context this low key sounds mad creepy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2017)

I like how para's only contributions to this thread anymore are just insults and passive aggressive insults


----------



## Yasha (Jan 11, 2017)

Para might have died in some freaky accident and his hatred has come back to haunt us.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2017)

Parallax said:


> without context this low key sounds mad creepy


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2017)

Props to Obama for calling out liberals, to bad it'll be forgotten and disregarded by them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2017)

If by "calling out liberals" you mean  telling them to try to work with and understand the other side (It's not like they now have a choice  ) then sure .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

Free tickets for Split on Friday:



I got mine.


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2017)

Can't wait till Daddy deport this shitposter and take away his internet.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm a citizen b

and don't talk about me u uncle tom

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

Ae said:


> Props to Obama for calling out liberals, to bad it'll be forgotten and disregarded by them.





~Gesy~ said:


> If by "calling out liberals" you mean  telling them to try to work with and understand the other side (It's not like they now have a choice  ) then sure .


Obama certainly didn't want to work with them when he was president.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2017)

I get called out because my post was _almost _creepy

But Frank N. Furter ova heeya gets to call Trump "Daddy"


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

@~Gesy~ delete your post before Huey reads it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @~Gesy~ delete your post before Huey reads it.


Who?


----------



## Ae (Jan 11, 2017)

Is it me or does Cara Delevingne kinda look like a cute boy. I guess that's why I'm attracted to her.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2017)

End of a Gun: F

One of the shittier Steven Seagal movies I've seen recently. The dialogue was the worst, but the music was the most annoying. It was also boring, even though it's like an hour and 27 minutes long. Yawn. Meow.


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2017)

1 year into women studies


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2017)

isn't para taking women's studies?


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2017)

The World said:


> isn't para taking women's studies?


Yeah, it's a mandatory prerequisites in LA. Feminists would block the entrance to the school if the school doesn't comply to their demands.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2017)

The World said:


> isn't para taking women's studies?



Para's hunger for knowledge keeps surprising us.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2017)

Don't, _Passengers _sucks.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2017)

Slice said:


> Hows the word on Passengers?
> Thinking about watching it because i like the two leads (and scifi in general).
> 
> 
> ...



Stunna thinks it is creepy, but we had fun discussing it.


-------


----------



## Stunna (Jan 12, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Stunna thinks it is creepy, but we had fun discussing it.


Well, I thought it wasn't creepy _enough. _


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2017)

@Rukia 

Dude, time for some heavy hitter discussion in this thread. A hot topic of debate should be whether or not the following will likely end up as Stunna's Halloween costume for later this year?



Your thoughts?


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2017)

Ae said:


> Is it me or does Cara Delevingne kinda look like a cute boy. I guess that's why I'm attracted to her.



Mastertasteless


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2017)

The World said:


> isn't para taking women's studies?



He should. Especially since we all recall the shameless way he ran away from that one girl who tried to get intimate with him. Maybe he can learn something from the women's studies lessons.  That being said, maybe he should take a course in Sexual Education and Modern Romance as well.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Rukia
> 
> Dude, time for some heavy hitter discussion in this thread. A hot topic of debate should be whether or not the following will likely end up as Stunna's Halloween costume for later this year?
> 
> ...


What the hell is that??

You might be on to something though as far as cosplay is concerned.  I think Stunna has wised up and he just doesn't post those sort of pics anymore.


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What the hell is that??
> 
> You might be on to something though as far as cosplay is concerned.  I think Stunna has wised up and he just doesn't post those sort of pics anymore.



Apparently its a picture of Galactic Stunna doing some stunt practice before they add CGI, for Pacific Rim 2.

And while Stunna may have learned a bit of a lesson from his blatant cosplay posting days, the damage is already done. Most of us have those pictures saved in our archives, for future usage during an opportunity to humble Stunna and his uppity ways.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

I don't know that we needed Pacific Rim 2.  The first movie is not terrible, it falls somewhere in the mediocre realm.  But the movie had some hype and expectations; so I considered it to be one of the most disappointing films of the year when it came out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Detective (Jan 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't know that we needed Pacific Rim 2.  The first movie is not terrible, it falls somewhere in the mediocre realm.  But the movie had some hype and expectations; so I considered it to be one of the most disappointing films of the year when it came out.



Fuck that noise, the world will always need giant robots fighting against giant monsters.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

Don't worry Detective.  Logan is coming out soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2017)

Detective said:


> Mastertasteless


You're just jealous you weren't a cute boy


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Ae (Jan 12, 2017)

@Parallax


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2017)

vegans have gone too far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

The World said:


> vegans have gone too far


i saw the first forty five minutes of the movie.  And it definitely made me feel uncomfortable, in a good way.  I'm hoping to see it in two weeks.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 12, 2017)

First song of a 80s hit on my Echo? 

Fooking Journey Don't stop believing brehs.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2017)

Why does US President Trump always seem to be twisting some invisible nipples when he is talking?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 12, 2017)

Because you touch yourself at night Yasha.

Don't do it man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Why does US President Trump always seem to be twisting some invisible nipples when he is talking?


He's trying to be funny.  And he often is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2017)

Usually not in the way he intends to be


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He's trying to be funny.  And he often is.



Maybe he's just trying to do an okay hand gesture, I don't know, but it looks really funny to me. 

And my nipples feel itchy seeing him do that.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Because you touch yourself at night Yasha.
> 
> Don't do it man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2017)

Small hands creeps me out


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

Basically Trump's speech every week.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Basically Trump's speech every week.





@Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

@Stunna can you believe the ungrateful Japanese kids get to play redone 5 right now and we still have to wait three more months?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

@Detective go on YouTube if you don't believe me dude.  But I am amazed to report that Batman the Animated Series is still very watchable.  These episodes are pretty entertaining.  Wow, it has been 20 years.


----------



## The World (Jan 13, 2017)

I agree with everything you've said


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2017)

Warudo is too gullible.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2017)

It's saddening, albeit unsurprising, that there are people who take that McMahon speech as something to live by instead of just something to be entertained by.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 13, 2017)

Entertainment? Wrestling is real life brehs.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

Trump did win the battle of the billionaires though..


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Detective go on YouTube if you don't believe me dude.  But I am amazed to report that Batman the Animated Series is still very watchable.  These episodes are pretty entertaining.  Wow, it has been 20 years.



Dude, there is no need to go that far. I believe you. In fact, before even reading the beginning of your post, my eyes had already noticed the words Batman and also Animated Series, and was sold.

Good looking out, brother


----------



## Detective (Jan 13, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Entertainment? Wrestling is real life brehs.



Speedy mate, I am laughing at these locals freaking out over some temporary snowfall


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 13, 2017)

Detective said:


> Speedy mate, I am laughing at these locals freaking out over some temporary snowfall



Canada snowstorms would kill these fools. 

I like snow personally but UK just ain't used to it that often.

I'm sad it left so quickly bro.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

I spent the first 13 years of my life in Colorado and then Alaska.  I know all about cold weather and snow fall.  And I enjoyed it as a kid.  But now?  It's not for me.  Arizona, California, Nevada, or southern Texas will be my next home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 13, 2017)

Rukia.

Cold is much better than heat my man.

Less mosquitoes and insect bites for one.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2017)

moderate seaclimate a best
no extreme heat
no extreme cold


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

Didi said:


> moderate seaclimate a best
> no extreme heat
> no extreme cold


I agree.  But dude.  It rains here all the time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm still mad that Charlize Theron didn't think to run at any other angle than straight to avoid the rolling ship


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey Stunna, can you or another mod please look into why the Floor 2 convo thread is giving me a 404? Every other thread is fine, but that one.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2017)

I'd hit up Xelloss and/or make a thread in the Questions and Complaints section. Link doesn't work for me, either.


----------



## Ae (Jan 13, 2017)

Why am I so attracted to Tomi Lahren?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 13, 2017)

*Manchester By the Sea
*
i would write a review for this, but it's good enough and unique enough and profound enough that i don't really feel like i'd do it justice, so i'm just gonna quote the bits of this review that best explain why this is a great movie





> Somewhere around the midway mark of his magnificent new movie, _Manchester By The Sea_, writer-director Kenneth Lonergan stages a small moment of wordless frustration that speaks volumes. A woman, coughing and sobbing, is being wheeled into an ambulance on a gurney. Her whole world has been shattered; this is, without question, the worst thing that’s ever happened to her. But on top of all she’s going through, a petty inconvenience asserts itself: The paramedics can’t seem to get the gurney to cooperate—it keeps getting stuck as they try to safely, gently lift it into the vehicle. The universe, Lonergan slyly suggests, will not accommodate your personal crisis. At your lowest point, it will still hit you with ordinary irritations, the small stuff you sweat when you’re not coping with the big stuff. Furthermore, the people available in your darkest hour to help you through it may not be perfect at the job. Literally or figuratively, they may have trouble with the gurney.





> Lonergan, ever fascinated with the vagaries of social interaction, lets the hospital conversation play out in its awkward entirety, soaking in both the sadness and the sign-here formality.
> 
> Lonergan applies a sophisticated flashback structure, fleshing out his characters’ relationships and slowly meting out crucial information about their backstories. The film opens on Massachusetts water, watching from a safe distance as a younger, happier Lee and a pint-sized Patrick josh around on a fishing boat. It’s a poignant image the writer-director will return to again and again, like waves crashing into land. We also meet Lee’s ex-wife, Randi (Michelle Williams, typically lacerating in a small number of scenes), as well as Joe’s wife, Elise (Gretchen Mol). A great tragedy lurks in this family’s past, one Lonergan treats as worthy of The Met—note the sweeping classical compositions of George Frideric Handel—but with the same accumulation of piercing, mundane detail that defines the present-day material.





> Better than most Hollywood stars at evincing a genuine just-one-of-the-boys quality, Affleck has been terrific before, playing the craven turncoat of  or the Dorchester sleuth of his older brother’s directorial debut, . But the actor has never burrowed as deep as he does in _Manchester By The Sea_, a drama that entrusts him with the herculean task of making perpetual numbness compelling. The flashbacks help, allowing Affleck to layer his performance, showing us the gregarious knucklehead Lee once was, before mistakes hollowed him out into a shell of his former self. But even with Lonergan supplying whip-smart dialogue, this is a movie that could only work with a leading man capable of creating emotional walls _and_ giving us peeks of what’s on the other side of them. Affleck comes through, like the slivers of personality—of warmth, of anguish, of sarcasm—streaming out of the cracks in Lee’s emotional armor.





> Are there experiences so crushing that they ruin you forever? That’s the big question Lonergan asks, and we wait hopefully for a charitable answer. The filmmaker doesn’t need manipulative tricks to wring us dry. Heartache rips through his movie like a stiff coastal breeze, and there are moments—such as a reunion of unexpected vulnerability between Lee and Randi—that quake with feelings so intense they could destroy just about any viewer’s composure. But _Manchester By The Sea_ is also alive with character, with the rich, funny, and complex people Lonergan puts up on screen and the pages of prickly, combative conversation he gifts them. Watching feels like nothing less than being pulled into the lives of this damaged family, grappling with the big stuff, the small stuff, and everything in between. It’s why we go to movies. Or it should be, anyway.



this is one of the most realistic, naturalistic, and finely-observed movies i've ever seen. it feels like real life in a way i can barely recall from anything else. currently def my #1 of 2016

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm about to see Split.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

Patriots Day and Live By Night are good guys.  Don't miss them.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2017)

Mark Wahlberg is basically monopolizing all the real story-based disaster films.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't plan on spending money on either of those tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2017)

Why not?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2017)

Because _Patriots Day _doesn't interest me at all, and _Live by Night _has had a lukewarm reception.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh I thought you were referring to Yasha's post .

I just finished _Deep Water Horizon _. It was ok; watchable yet forgettable . _Patriots Day _seems to have more to work with and I hear that Marky Mark gave an Oscar winning performance .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2017)

Legend has it that _Live by Night _would've been much better had not Ben have to hear "Where's my Batman! " where ever he went.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Split has a big fucking twist.  I did not see that shit coming.  I don't know how I feel about it.  Need to sleep on it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

And @~Gesy~ i got you.  I provided feedback to the universal rep after the show.  I praised Anya's performance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2017)

William Peter Blatty died. He wrote "The Exorcist", but directed "The Exorcist 3"- which I think is underrated. 

Silence: A-

It was really good, but the long running time and bleak content meant that it wasn't an enjoyable experience. Depressing, moving and even a little uplifting, but not an easy watch. It's not as vicious as I was expecting though and despite the subject matter, it's not Christian propaganda. Scorsese just has an obsession with faith and the film is about challenging said faith.


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh I thought you were referring to Yasha's post .
> 
> I just finished _Deep Water Horizon _. It was ok; watchable yet forgettable . _Patriots Day _seems to have more to work with and I hear that Marky Mark gave an Oscar winning performance .


that whole second act was far from forgettable


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Split has a big fucking twist.  I did not see that shit coming.  I don't know how I feel about it.  Need to sleep on it.



Is it true that it's the best shyamalalala's work since Sixth Sense?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 14, 2017)

*Max Steel* _3/10  - 
_
When the villain is so predictable in first half hour of a movie expectations are already at a low, but the movie did not fail to crush even the low expectations I had. From awkward as hell interactions between the characters, to me questioning why some characters even existed in the movie when they could be side characters to the side character of a side character in a Bollywood D grade movie, to just overall boring moments... the movie was a hot pile of garbage.   Granted it had a couple very minor "fun" scenes that in no way made the movie worthwhile seeing, but it was something... at the very least.

Were they trying to set it up as a franchise with so many random loose ends? Were they just desperate to not  lose the rights? How did they even get the plot out of a Toy franchise?  So many questions from such a bad movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Is it true that it's the best shyamalalala's work since Sixth Sense?


Probably not.


----------



## Ae (Jan 14, 2017)

What a goof. I'm glad Age of Ultron sucked.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Whedon is a baby with a narrow world view.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 14, 2017)

Page 115 and counting? That means either Reznor is dead or he's given up on this thread.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 14, 2017)

Ya'll need to watch War on Everyone. Really entertaining watch tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2017)

They aren't  doing that anymore


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh, thank god then. Hated that shit


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2017)

_Sing _looks like this; it's a no for me.


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2017)

Also, for Stunna:


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2017)

Stunna said:


> _Sing _looks like this; it's a no for me.



Sorry dude, I can't see anything in your post other than the text. Were you trying to share a picture?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2017)

Detective said:


> EDIT: Oh man, it's already out? Must be because I have been in London for a month, but it releases here on 01/27.


Dat subtle flex tho


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2017)

No.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dat subtle flex tho



Not sure how this is a subtle flex or any kind of flex as I had previously communicated to everyone I would be overseas on vacation for about a month, and have previously done the same in London back in 2015. This is not a big deal. 

Besides, my edit was more to highlight that I have been absorbed into the time difference/scheduling difference here, so I didn't realize the film had already been released back in North America.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm messing with you .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 14, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm messing with you .



Sorry Gesy, I didn't realize. Most of the time you come across as someone without guile or alternative agenda in their intentions, so I  take your comments for what they look like. 

Now Rukia on the other hand, is someone with a intricacy or multiple levels to their posts, that may require further analysis.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 14, 2017)

Gotta switch it up to keep people guessing, D.

How's your trip?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2017)

I FINALLY got my Top movies of 2016 list up! 

Jesus, that was difficult.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Page 115 and counting? That means either Reznor is dead or he's given up on this thread.



Not sure about Rez, but we are pretty sure Para is already dead.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

There are a couple of members that seem like they have died.  And their brother or sister stepped in to continue their account.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2017)

The real MartialHorror died years ago. I've been Stunna this entire time.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2017)

Detective said:


> Also, for Stunna:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's the only Potterverse book I don't own. Heard it's shitty. Need someone to confirm.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm still Chee.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

I would definitely go to that play.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> There are a couple of members that seem like they have died.  And their brother or sister stepped in to continue their account.



I wish VCD could have handed me his account password before he died. I would have made it count.

Enno, on the other hand, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed he will return one day, before this place crumbles.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Ennoea left as soon as Stunna became a mod.  Guess that was the last straw for him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I'm still Chee.



Chee promised MH to make him a website but then ran away. No wonder MH is after your ass. Always keep your promise, you bastard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ennoea left as soon as Stunna became a mod.  Guess that was the last straw for him.



Para's promotion before his sort of cushioned that shock for me, so I was ok with it.

Accio @Ennoea

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Chee promised MH to make him a website but then ran away. No wonder MH is after your ass. Always keep your promise, you bastard.


I remember that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2017)

Chee didn't promise to make me a new website. She helped me revamp my old one, but vanished before teaching me the proper way to update it, so I eventually screwed up the coding. But she did technically complete it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2017)

Sup guys. 

Still alive you fucks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Sup guys.
> 
> Still alive you fucks


Hey dude.  Hope things are going well.

Let's grab your favorite movies of 2016 list while we can?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2017)

Yasha's a wizard


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2017)

Blood thicker than water thicker than Nolan's plot


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2017)

The Secret of the Urn: A

An old Hideo Gosha 'samurai' movie. Great stuff.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Not sure about Rez, but we are pretty sure Para is already dead.


Jokes on you. Para was dead the whole time, inside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Jokes on you. Para was dead the whole time, inside.



Para is like the mother in Only God Forgives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2017)

*Underworld: Blood Wars* - 2/10
It's bad. I admit that I have a fondness for the Underworld series because my emo self in high school was obsessed with them. Even by the very low standards of Underworld, this was bad. The movies usually bypass the plot with ridiculous action scenes (which I'm on board for) but this one does the opposite - it tries to give us a plot, with 1-2 action scenes on the side. It's a little late to pretend this series is anything more than an excuse to watch Kate Beckinsale in tight black pants shoot up werewolves and cut Bill Nighy in half. Nobody wants to watch a bunch of vampires in bondage gear discuss politics.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Para is like the mother in Only God Forgives


lol that's brilliant


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 15, 2017)

Jena said:


> *Underworld: Blood Wars* - 2/10
> It's bad. I admit that I have a fondness for the Underworld series because my emo self in high school was obsessed with them. Even by the very low standards of Underworld, this was bad. The movies usually bypass the plot with ridiculous action scenes (which I'm on board for) but this one does the opposite - it tries to give us a plot, with 1-2 action scenes on the side. It's a little late to pretend this series is anything more than an excuse to watch Kate Beckinsale in tight black pants shoot up werewolves and cut Bill Nighy in half. Nobody wants to watch a bunch of vampires in bondage gear discuss politics.


Still watching it for latex beckinsale.


----------



## Detective (Jan 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> It's the only Potterverse book I don't own. Heard it's shitty. Need someone to confirm.



Stageplay >>>>>>>> Book


----------



## Detective (Jan 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Gotta switch it up to keep people guessing, D.
> 
> How's your trip?



Was great, dude. I just explored the tiny places this time, since I mastered all the tourist and large attractions the previous time. Went into the countryside to visit some older family relatives in Peterborough/Cambridge. Chatted up some British birds, and generally received a great reaction from everyone after discovering I was a Canadian. Everyone here thinks America will be more fucked than the UK. lol, this one girl basically said they were all embarrassed as fuck after the Brexit vote, but the Yanks saved them by taking the attention away with a larger bed wetting. 

Fuck timezone travel, though. It's easier to go east, than it is travel west, or in my case, return west. 

Gonna take a couple days to adjust again.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 15, 2017)

Detective tell me you watched W1A mate.


----------



## Ae (Jan 15, 2017)

@Ennoea Thanks for killing the film club


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2017)

That's a really clever avatar, Massacoon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2017)

it ain't _that _clever


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)

It's pretty good.  Someone else was using it on another board.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> it ain't _that _clever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 15, 2017)

I stole it from someone who posted here.


----------



## Ae (Jan 15, 2017)

Oona Chaplin is extra fine in Taboo


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2017)

I had a dream last night that Enno came back and told us he's alive.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2017)

Btw, why is Stunna wearing the same avatar as Masterrace? Be original, dude.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2017)

Suicide Squad - 1/5

Borrowed the Bluray from a friend since i refused to watch it in theatres. Was told to watch the extended cut because it is "much better". Turns out the movie is pretty shit anyways. I can only imagine how terrible Independance Day 2 must be if Will smith opted to do this instead.

While not thechnically utter dogshit the movie fails in one very important aspect: It does not entertain. its slow, boring, there is no one at to root for and its the same old "faceless PG13 army of mindless goons"

A waste of time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 16, 2017)

^ Slice I decided to spend money to rent this. 

Fortunately it was only 9p. 

Still seems like a waste of money to me...


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2017)

You both are too old to enjoy fun film. 

*A Monster Calls - 8.5/10
*
The Bridge to Terabithia of 2017.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2017)

Yasha said:


> The Bridge to Terabithia of 2017.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2017)

What? Have you seen it yet?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2017)

League of Gods: 9/10

Best Chinese mother fucker adventure movie i've seen. Can't wait for the sequel. Alpha Rings!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> League of Gods: 9/10
> 
> Best Chinese mother fucker adventure movie i've seen. Can't wait for the sequel. Alpha Rings!



Isn't that the one with Jet Li and that kung fu baby? Because that looked pretty awful...


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *A Monster Calls - 8.5/10*



The trailer looked like it borrows heavily from the concept of the 'I Kill Giants' graphic novel.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 16, 2017)

*Atlanta: *7/10

Glad I got around to watching this. Reminds me of a live action Boondocks that's obviously less absurd.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2017)

I didn't get the hate for Suicide Squad. It should have been better but it'd was fine. I enjoyed it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2017)

Bluebeard said:


> *Atlanta: *7/10
> 
> Glad I got around to watching this. Reminds me of a live action Boondocks that's obviously less absurd.


I made this same comparison and Stunna got all pissy about it 


Ennoea said:


> I didn't get the hate for Suicide Squad. It should have been better but it'd was fine. I enjoyed it.



Characters were trash 
Story was trash
The movie was trash


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> I didn't get the hate for Suicide Squad. It should have been better but it'd was fine. I enjoyed it.


It might be better than X-Men Apocalypse.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 16, 2017)

The animated DC movie was a lot better imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2017)

When you're watching a foreign film that you understand, but you still look at the subtitles...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Which animated DC movie?

The Killing Joke?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2017)

Yasha said:


> What? Have you seen it yet?


No.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Which animated DC movie?
> 
> The Killing Joke?



No I mean Suicide Squad.

Can't wait to see Justice League Dark with John Constantine.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 17, 2017)

Damn, Bear Grylls is hardcore. Now I know where The Revenant got the skin shelter idea from.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 17, 2017)

*La La Land
*
I'm glad that they casted Emma Stone instead of Emma Watson. She fits the role better with her flawed complexion, her creepily big eyes, her freckled cheeks, her sausage lips, and her less-than-elegant body movements. 

Perhaps I expected too much? But dare I say, it's overrated. I actually think Cafe Society is better. 

With that said, I enjoyed it nonetheless.

7/10

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm scared.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2017)

*The Girl on the Train*_(2016) _- 2/10

An awful adaptation of an awful book.


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2017)

Hold me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 17, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Isn't that the one with Jet Li and that kung fu baby? Because that looked pretty awful...



Yes thats right. You should see it first before judging. The graphics and fight scenes were top notch. I actually cried when they showed the end credits and i was like "shit theres a sequel!??"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2017)

Don't listen


----------



## Yasha (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> I didn't get the hate for Suicide Squad. It should have been better but it'd was fine. I enjoyed it.






~Gesy~ said:


> I made this same comparison and Stunna got all pissy about it


You're both wrong.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 17, 2017)

Everybody is wrong except you, Stunna. Perhaps you should consider migrating to another planet where people with comparable intelligence as yours are the norm. We don't deserve your presence.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2017)

Stunna said:


> You're both wrong.


Shutcho bitch ass up


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Everybody is wrong except you, Stunna... We don't deserve your presence.


It's about time you admitted it.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2017)

Just because your race has an above-average genitalia length and girth doesn't make you a superior race, and for sure doesn't make your word a gospel, you bonobo.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 18, 2017)

Yasha, that's a warning.


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2017)

I almost broke down crying as it was raining while I was driving home from the movies.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2017)

What movies?



Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha, that's a warning.



Oh come here, you half-ape.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2017)

Yasha's racist as hell for no reason smdh


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2017)

Forgive my rudeness. Racism is wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Yasha's racist as hell for no reason smdh


Acting like this is the first time Yasha said racist shit


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2017)

Yasha, as punishment, you are required to watch the Carnosaur trilogy and post an in-depth review and analysis.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2017)

The phrase in-depth analysis spooks me a little.


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2017)

Watson fucked up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2017)

Fine, I'll accept a paragraph. 

You should also watch "Raptor", the unofficial fourth entry, as extra credit to your atonement.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> Watson fucked up.



No, she didn't. Had Watson been casted, La La Land wouldn't be as good as it is. See my review above.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2017)

Yasha...that post does not look like a review of the "Carnosaur" trilogy...am I going to have to give you spankings?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2017)

Carnosaur only exists in your mind. It has never been made and never will be.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2017)

Guess again!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> Acting like this is the first time Yasha said racist shit


I'm not tho?


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Yasha's racist as hell for no reason smdh





Stunna said:


> I'm not tho?



You are tho


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2017)

Making a remark about it =/= claiming that it's the first time its happened

but ok


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2017)

Stunna...are you being racist? Cause you can watch "Carnosaur" too!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Making a remark about it =/= claiming that it's the first time its happened
> 
> but ok


"No reason" implies you're surprised.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> "No reason" implies you're surprised.


No it doesn't lol

Something can happen 1,000 times and never have a known reason.


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes it does boy


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2017)

This thread is strange.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2017)

That's it. "Carnosaur 3: Primal Species" for everybody! 

Especially you, Grape.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> Yes it does *boy*


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2017)

I mean it in an endearing way like "you mah boi"


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2017)

Would you have sexual fantasies about your step mom if she was Kate Backinsale?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2017)

Speaking of Beckinsale, I put my Underworld: Blood Wars in my sig. 

And on a random note involving "Silence", the new Martin Scorsese movie. I thought it was good, but I couldn't pinpoint what kept it from achieving greatness- as it had all the elements to be a classic. The narrative is dealing with a somewhat outdated conflict. In essence, the Priest has to apostatize, otherwise Japanese Christians will be tortured and/or killed. This might be alienating for those who aren't familiar with Catholicism, but that's not my problem. My problem is that the conflict can be summed up as a psychological and theological one-sided beatdown. The Samurai (who are persecuting the Christians) are always in control of the situation. At no point does Andrew Garfields' priest character ever come out on top in any of their conversations and debates. Even when it almost seems like he will, they will suddenly take the piss out of him. 

In most conflicts, whether they're verbal or psychological, there will be a feeling that either side can win. This is what creates suspense. The Priest isn't granted any victory throughout the entire movie, so you never really feel like he's going to get anywhere. They arrive in Japan and immediately come across a village of Japanese Christians, who take care of them and everything is happy because this is supposed to be the part within the narrative where everything is going well. But since they were already Christian, our heroes ultimately accomplished nothing. It would've been better if the protagonist converted them himself, showing his charisma, passion and power of persuasion. So when the Japanese interpreter and inquisitor start giving him verbal beatdowns, it means something. 

I also think it would've been better if he was tortured himself for awhile, so we see his resolve when he refuses to break. The Japanese persecutors are then completely stumped, as he's showing attributes they'd normally admire (bravery, will power). Maybe he even starts using this against them, in essence, out-samurai'ing the samurai. But then the inquisitor decides to adapt to this strategy and think like a Christian. Maybe the Priest thinks he's converted them, giving us a ray of hope, only for the inquisitor to reveal the dreaded 'pit'. He's not going to torture the Priest until he apostatizes. He's going to torture his flock and now the Priests resolve is shaken, so when he breaks, it means something. This, to me, would've been more profound. Plus, at times it felt like Scorsese is dumbing it down for us. The Priest has a persecution/messiah complex. He wants to be Jesus. How does Scorsese show this? By having him stare at his reflection, and then the Jesus painting is superimposed over his face...a bit too on the nose. This would've been more effective if we had seen the Priest actually go through trials like Jesus did, instead of just watching. 

Finally, the ending 
*Spoiler*: __ 



has the final shot be of the Priest holding a crucifix at his funeral, revealing that he kept the faith all along. It's a great shot, but was this supposed to be a surprise? The final scene with his Japanese friend showed he hadn't actually abandoned the faith and this cathartic success is undermined by the fact that the persecutors said it was perfectly OK to be a Christian. They consider the apostatizing to be a formality, because they don't want Christianity to become a political threat. It would've been better if they attempted to squash that fire or even better, maybe have him sneak some Christian artifacts through Japan. After publicly renouncing Jesus, he's forced to filter out every Christian artifact or symbol that enters Japan. But if he secretly smuggled some in, it would show he's still technically 'fighting the good fight'. "Silence" needed some kind of catharsis, but instead it's just a 2 and a half hour long flogging...an admittedly well made flogging that still left an impact. But it could've been more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2017)

Thom Yorke go to D.C. or Boston you fucking fuck.

@Detective yo this girl in front of me is mad cute but I'm with my mom rn!

This isn't the first time my mom cockblocked me

Yo her sister is cute toooo


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 18, 2017)

Make a move dude smh


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 18, 2017)

@Rukia You started on Homeland yet?


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> @Detective yo this girl in front of me is mad cute but I'm with my mom rn!



Were you on a fucking bus or something? Where your options to break away from your mom were practically nil?

If not, then you could have easily made an excuse to check something out, and actually go and check out the girl and speak to her

All the while, your mom is none the wiser

SMFH


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2017)

No we're at the airport and our seats are facing each other. Based on my strategic calculation they're either going to Trump inauguration or the protest.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> No we're at the airport and our seats are facing each other. Based on my strategic calculation they're either going to Trump inauguration or the protest.



Do you have an iPad with you or something? Pull up a random Trump related article, and utilize your mom in a way to ask her a question of what she thinks about it from a neutral standpoint? Watch their reaction. Based on if they react negatively to whatever your mom says in response, then you answer back with the exact opposite standpoint vehemently.

$$$$$


----------



## Ae (Jan 18, 2017)

My mom doesn't follow politics. Anyways it's too late I'm about to board and we're not even on the same flight. That's too bad, our flight is open seating and I could have broke away from my mom on the plane.


----------



## Detective (Jan 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> My mom doesn't follow politics. Anyways it's too late I'm about to board and we're not even on the same flight. That's too bad, our flight is open seating and I could have broke away from my mom on the plane.



Live to chat up another day, old chum

Hope you have a safe flight

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> Would you have sexual fantasies about your step mom if she was Kate Backinsale?


Depends on how old I was when she became my stepmom.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 18, 2017)

Get him Stunna.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 18, 2017)

Magnetic USB cables are useful yo.

Stunna you played Life is Strange series? I'm on Episode 2 atm and hearing they're releasing a TV series on it soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm feeling good about my 2017 pick guys.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Stunna you played Life is Strange series? I'm on Episode 2 atm and hearing they're releasing a TV series on it soon.


Nah. I wanted to, but then I watched a playthrough of it and the hosts made it look really terrible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> Thom Yorke go to D.C. or Boston you fucking fuck.
> 
> @Detective yo this girl in front of me is mad cute but I'm with my mom rn!
> 
> ...



You're going to have to seduce your Mother to get to her then. I recommend using Steven Seagal movies to get her in the mood. Women find him hot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2017)

_White Men Can't Jump_ is getting a remake !

Fingers crossed that Miles Teller and Michael B. Jordan are cast for the lead roles


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2017)

Denzel giving out Oscar worthy performances in his old age to make Vin feel better

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2017)

Wait, what?  XXX is racking up positive reviews?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2017)

@Rukia 50 Shades Darker is right around the corner, dude...excited?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Rukia 50 Shades Darker is right around the corner, dude...excited?


Absolutely.  Dakota Johnson hype.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2017)

Cold in July: B+

It feels like it almost becomes great, but there is something unsatisfying about the ending. Too many loose ends, too much momentum lost, even though the given finale was still well done. Leading up to that is a very suspenseful thriller that takes a complete left turn with its story, so I wasn't sure what to expect.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2017)

Split

I was expecting the Casey=Kevin twist because I felt that a lot of clues had been laid that point towards it. Such as Casey's history, Hedwig's saying two girls instead of three, the significance of Kevin's name, etc. Turned out to be just red herrings. 

Anyway, decent popcorn thriller. Better than Don't Breathe.

McAvoy is great.

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2017)

Underworld: B-

I respect it a lot more than the latter sequels, as it's scarier and...well, a real f@cking movie...and the special effects are mostly superior to what we got in "Blood Wars". But it isn't very well edited and is all build up with little pay-off.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Underworld: B-
> 
> I respect it a lot more than the latter sequels, as it's scarier and...well, a real f@cking movie...and the special effects are mostly superior to what we got in "Blood Wars". But it isn't very well edited and is all build up with little pay-off.


your penis has very little pay off.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Split
> 
> I was expecting the Casey=Kevin twist because I felt that a lot of clues had been laid that point towards it. Such as Casey's history, Hedwig's saying two girls instead of three, the significance of Kevin's name, etc. Turned out to be just red herrings.
> 
> ...


Really surprising twist.  I just wonder if directors have gotten too obsessed with the whole shared universe gimmick though..


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2017)

fucking youtube pulled the original video!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

Masterpiece, Nina Dobrev is in the new XXX.  That automatically puts XXX above Fast and the Furious imo.


----------



## Ae (Jan 19, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Depends on how old I was when she became my stepmom.



So if it's right now, you would?



MartialHorror said:


> I recommend using Steven Seagal movies to get her in the mood. Women find him hot.


This is true, can confirm. But maybe not if they knew he shit his pants when Gene LeBell tapped him out.



Rukia said:


> Masterpiece, Nina Dobrev is in the new XXX.  That automatically puts XXX above Fast and the Furious imo.



She was never top tier for me tbh


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2017)

The World said:


> your penis has very little pay off.



Indeed. 

But to elaborate my point, the movie is prone to setting up awesome confrontations and failing to deliver. 
- Vampires Vs Werewolves: More like Vampires bickering amongst themselves, with the werewolves occasionally showing up.
- Viktor Vs Raze: Oh yeah, this is going to be aweso- oh, he just snapped his neck
- Lucian is a total badass, I wonder who he will fi- oh, he was shot from behind. 
- I can't wait to see Selene kill Kraven- oh, Kraven just...leaves...I guess.
- Were Michael and Selene supposed to be a couple? They don't even get a final victory kiss...
- They kill a vampire elder, drain her blood and then...never use it...Why didn't Raze even try to use it on Lucian?
- Viktor Vs Michael: Better, but considering Michael is freaking teleporting for the first part of the fight, it mostly plays out as a conventional fist fight. Furthermore, there isn't much drama as Michael is underdeveloped as a character.

So yeah, lots of stroking the shaft, but little in the way of ejaculation...Still a more orgasmic experience than Underworld 4 and 5 though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Really surprising twist.  I just wonder if directors have gotten too obsessed with the whole shared universe gimmick though..



It definitely looks inspired by Marvel lol


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2017)

Ae said:


> So if it's right now, you would?


Yes, definitely.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2017)

Also, RIP Miguel Ferrer:


----------



## Yasha (Jan 19, 2017)

Can you guys stop talking about hypothetical scenario to have sex with your stepmom? There may be little boys and girls reading this thread.

Geez.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2017)

No one is talking about having sex with their stepmom.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2017)

On that subject , I gotta say that it's pretty funny that in mere hours the leader of my nation is gonna be the guy that who once said on national television that he's kinda interested in  fucking his daughter


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

I was going to go to Sundance this weekend.  But tickets were impossible.  So I changed my airline tickets and my hotel reservations.  Why would I want to spend the weekend in a cold city?  Long story short I'm flying to California tomorrow night.


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> On that subject , I gotta say that it's pretty funny that in mere hours the leader of my nation is gonna be the guy that who once said on national television that he's kinda interested in  fucking his daughter



i feel really sorry for you my american friends.


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2017)

Also Rukia is the "twist" spoiler for Split

*Spoiler*: __ 




You know who commenting on the news broadcast




correct?

Because i think it is a neat little easter egg idea.


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2017)

Found the official meme for this thread. Okay, back to vanishing I go.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grape (Jan 20, 2017)

Rememed for accuracy.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

Slice said:


> Also Rukia is the "twist" spoiler for Split
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 The twist I was talking about was that Split shares the same universe as Unbreakable.  And is sort of a sequel.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

I would love it if as part of his inauguration speech Trump said, "you're fired Barack."

That would really make this thing worthwhile.


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2017)

stunna

para

you've been terrible mods

ya fired


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2017)

@Yasha


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2017)

Why you make me cry early in the morning, you asshole? That's why I hate children in general.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

The World said:


> stunna
> 
> para
> 
> ...


I think it should be on television.  Trump could call Rick Perry to the White House and tell him that he is fired.  It would be way better than the new Apprentice.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

And I'm at the airport right now.  Flying into Burbank for the weekend.  I don't know what I will do.  I think I'm going to buy myself a nice watch to celebrate the new year.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2017)

Rukia just keeps winning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm holding off on buying the new car.  I have been talking about getting an M3 for a while now.  But I also want to find a new job before I pull the trigger; don't want to put an extra two thousand miles on the vehicle when I don't have to.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2017)

I am a practicer of minimalistic life. I actively avoid obligation such as stable relationship, family and mortgage, and I have a pretty low desire for luxury items. I spend most of my money on travelling and food, both of which give me spiritual satisfaction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2017)

xXx 3: The Return of Xander Cage: D

This was dumb...The action set pieces are fine, but they're not as memorable as the ones from the first movie and because a lot more chroma key and CGI are used, they're not as exciting. Still, I could've had fun with them if the movie wasn't distracting me with horrendous dialogue. There are so many lines that are either trying to be funny or cool in a VERY juvenile way (makes "Transformers" look mature at times), but they came across as really lame. The cast often looks like they're enjoying themselves too much, as if they're treating the production like a joke. Vin does fine and Donnie Yen is really good and charismatic in his somewhat limited screen-time, but that girl with the glasses...or even the blind woman who puts everything together...horrible and annoying. Tony Jaa was bad, but in an admittedly amusing kind of way. But why put Tony Jaa and Donnie Yen in the same movie and not have them fight each-other at least once? If they're on the same side, give them a friendly sparring session? I NEED TO SEE THIS! Samuel Jackson was a mixed bag, as his hammy antics did amuse me, but it didn't seem like he was playing the same character. I did enjoy the Avengers reference though. 

The plot becomes increasingly convoluted and I began to get confused as to who was supposed to be good and who was supposed to be bad. This becomes very problematic when the finale surrounds our 'heroes' fighting Government Agents, who might just be decent people doing their jobs, believing that they're fighting terrorists. The aforementioned glasses chick finally picks up a gun for the first time (she's supposed to be afraid of combat) and starts killing people, discovering how...fun it is? Huh? Seriously, she takes a sadistic glee in death. We're supposed to like her too. Then again, another female supporting character is introduced by wounding some tourists who are trying to kill a lion using bows and arrows. Look, I am against poaching, especially that kind. But it's strongly implied that they were subsequently mauled to death and we are supposed to find this endearing. 

I thought the first 15-20 minutes were fun enough, I liked Donnie Yen and there is a cameo that was a pleasant surprise. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ice Cube returns; although I find it funny how star struck he is with Cage. Wasn't he supposed to be a more bad-ass version of Cage? But it's cool that they didn't just write off xXx 2.


 But the movie was bad and was more annoying than fun.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

Why are you taking it so seriously Martial??


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2017)

I didn't want to, but this was annoying in the same way that "Batman and Robin" was annoying.

I think part of the problem is that this lacked a straight man (or woman) to offset the goofiness of everyone else. As it is, it's overpowering in its annoyingness.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

@MartialHorror @~Gesy~ did you guys like Split?

Good news.  I did some research after I watched the movie.  Anya is in her 20's.  So if you guys are sexually attracted to her.. It is totally okay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm seeing "Split" tomorrow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @MartialHorror @~Gesy~ did you guys like Split?
> 
> Good news.  I did some research after I watched the movie.  Anya is in her 20's.  So if you guys are sexually attracted to her.. It is totally okay.


lol I plan to watch it Monday..maybe


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm seeing "Split" tomorrow.


I'm surprised you didn't make it more of a priority.  You have been posting here a long time.  And sure... Usually no one reads your posts.  But we have glanced at them enough over the years to know that you will like Split more than you would like the new XXX.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I made this same comparison and Stunna got all pissy about it


can you expand on how atlanta is like a live action boondocks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> can you expand on how atlanta is like a live action boondocks





~Gesy~ said:


> both shows give perspective on social class, culture, stereotypes, etc in a satirical or comedic manner.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> both shows give perspective on social class, culture, stereotypes, etc in a satirical or comedic manner.


shit, curb your enthusiasm is a live action boondocks


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> shit, curb your enthusiasm is a live action boondocks


It doesn't have the same mood or style of satire


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> It doesn't have the same mood or style of satire


boondocks and atlanta don't have anywhere near the same mood or the same style of satire either


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm surprised you didn't make it more of a priority.  You have been posting here a long time.  And sure... Usually no one reads your posts.  But we have glanced at them enough over the years to know that you will like Split more than you would like the new XXX.



lol, I was going to, but xxx was playing at a more convenient time for Friday.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> boondocks and atlanta don't have anywhere near the same mood or the same style of satire either


I disagree, I find Boondocks to be more outrageous and comedy oriented , but the subject matter and serious moments it had can go toe to toe with this show .

Paper Boi's television appearance could've been written as a Boondocks episode and not feel out of place-- as would the episode where Huey contemplates turning to religion when someone he cared for was close to being unjustly executed .


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I disagree, I find Boondocks to be more outrageous and comedy oriented , but the subject matter and serious moments it had can go toe to toe with this show .
> 
> Paper Boi's television appearance could've been written as a Boondocks episode and not feel out of place-- as would the episode where Huey contemplates turning to religion when someone he cared for was close to being unjustly executed .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I disagree, I find Boondocks to be more outrageous and comedy oriented , but the subject matter and serious moments it had can go toe to toe with this show .
> 
> Paper Boi's television appearance could've been written as a Boondocks episode and not feel out of place-- as would the episode where Huey contemplates turning to religion when someone he cared for was close to being unjustly executed .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey, I'm quite ok with being wrong about this , it's not like I'm gambling a mortgage or anything . It's just too bad no one has given me a better argument than simply "No it's not..."


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2017)

gesy's right  to a degree

they do share similarities with their satire


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2017)

The Paper Boi interview episode is the _closest _to _The Boondocks_, but I still think it's a stretch, mah boi.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2017)

The World said:


> gesy's right  to a degree
> 
> they do share similarities with their satire


atlanta is understated and it's about social awkwardness, fake people, and real people trying to keep it lowkey in ridiculous/pretentious company like that juneteenth party 90% of the time when it's doing satire

boondocks definitely satirises social behaviour, but it does that by dialling everything up to 11 and totally leaving groundedness behind. atlanta is generally pretty grounded with one or two moments of absurdity per ep which stick out precisely because of how normal everything else is


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> atlanta is understated and it's about social awkwardness, fake people, and real people trying to keep it lowkey in ridiculous/pretentious company like that juneteenth party 90% of the time when it's doing satire
> 
> boondocks definitely satirises social behaviour, but it does that by dialling everything up to 11 and totally leaving groundedness behind. atlanta is generally pretty grounded with one or two moments of absurdity per ep which stick out precisely because of how normal everything else is


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2017)

ok
so gesy isnt actually right then is he
things arent like different-medium "versions" of each other just cuz they share some subject matter
boondocks and atlanta are presented in an almost completely different way and they also have totally different tones

the six-minute conversation between van and her old friend at the beginning of van's ep is basically an escalating exercise in passive-aggression and snobbery, observed on a very specific and lowkey comedy-of-manners level, which is a million miles from anything boondocks would do


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> boondocks definitely satirises social behaviour, but it does that by dialling everything up to 11 and totally leaving groundedness


It doesn't always --especially in first season .

I mean...I've see every episode of the first 3 seasons like a hundred times over  . If I say something has a similar feeling to it, I'm quite confidant in this stance.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> It doesn't always --especially in first season .
> 
> I mean...I've see every episode of the first 3 seasons like a hundred times over  . If I say something has a similar feeling to it, I'm quite confidant in this stance.


i dont know what to tell you, man, you're comparing atlanta which is - outside of occasional and deliberate moments of absurdity like the invisible car and that creepy dude on the bus - about as real and naturalistic as any show i've ever seen, to boondocks, where a genius level 10 year old fights an evil spirit called colonel stinkmeaner who was sent back from hell by the devil, with nunchucks 

i mean...you're gesy. you shouldn't be confident about any of your stances


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2017)

I've already mentioned the outrageousness of boondocks . And the episode I've already mentioned above topped with episodes like when Grandad visit his hometown to make peace with an old friend who died,  or the one where Riley paints murals to honor his parents felt just as "real and naturalistic".

And how can I not feel confident when your counterarguments has been  so far-- quite weak.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 21, 2017)

The thing about Atlanta even at its most surreal or bizarre the events all could plausibly happen whereas in Boondocks this is not the case (I mean Stinkmeaner got kicked out of hell)


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2017)

Parallax said:


> The thing about Atlanta even at its most surreal or bizarre the events all could plausibly happen whereas in Boondocks this is not the case (I mean Stinkmeaner got kicked out of hell)


well the invisible car couldn't happen
tru tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've already mentioned the outrageousness of boondocks . And the episode I've already mentioned above topped with episodes like when Grandad visit his hometown to make peace with an old friend who died,  or the one where Riley paints murals to honor his parents felt just as "real and naturalistic".
> 
> And how can I not feel confident when your counterarguments has been  so far-- quite weak.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 21, 2017)

*The Good Place, season 1*

ten out of fucking ten, one of the best sitcom seasons of all time, and it had a more intellectually coherent mythos and a more satisfying reveal than westworld


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2017)

La La Land

Really beautifully executed. Was surprised by how much I enjoyed this. The acting for the most part was great. I like how it wasn't shallow like most musicals, but on the other hand didn't go full blown melodramatic. A great musical with art house sensibilities. Great film.

A

Split

A little too serious for my liking. It wasn't bad but wasn't as tense as it should have been. It's not bad but reminds me of a mediocre 00s horror film.

The beast!!

C

Sausage Party

Fuck Moana or whatever. This should win an Oscar.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2017)

Sausage Party was funny at times but it was way too much

no thanks


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

20th Century Women:  B.

Really resonated with me.

The mother is meant to represent her generation.  And she did so flawlessly.  Really reminded me of my grandparents.  They never talked about their lives of their feelings.  So my parents and I don't even know basic things about them.  Where was my grandmother born?  I don't have a clue.  We learned after he was dead that my grandfather was in the army.  And the mother is really like this.  The son doesn't understand her at all and is never able to really connect with her.

The Elle Fanning character also was relatable.  She reminded me of a girl I met in the Air Force.  We were best friends.  One day she cut her hair and started to look cute to me.  She had a lot of casual flings with people in the service, but never with me.  "We were too good of friends to have sex."  And Elle Fanning did that to the poor bastard here.  

There is some anti man sentiment in the movie.  Which doesn't bother me.  But it may bother some of the lightweights we have running around today.  Still a good movie for an intellectual, it gave me a lot to ponder.


----------



## The World (Jan 21, 2017)

rukia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Elle Fanning character also was relatable. She reminded me of a girl I met in the Air Force. We were best friends. One day she cut her hair and started to look cute to me. She had a lot of casual flings with people in the service, but never with me. "We were too good of friends to have sex." And Elle Fanning did that to the poor bastard here.


-Rukia Circa 2017​


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

One thing that comforts me is that most of the women that I dated and ended up married... They really let themselves go and haven't aged well.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

750,000 person march in LA today.  I believe it.  The fastest route for an 8 mile trip today was a 30 mile route.

Also heard a lot of "there is an accident ahead, you are still on the fastest route" from my GPS.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 21, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> La La Land
> 
> Really beautifully executed. Was surprised by how much I enjoyed this. The acting for the most part was great. I like how it wasn't shallow like most musicals, but on the other hand didn't go full blown melodramatic. A great musical with art house sensibilities. Great film.



Can you imagine if they had casted Emma Watson? The whole film would turn into Beauty & the Beast.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

I saw XXX.  I would give it a D.  It wasn't unexpected or anything.  And it isn't painful to watch.  It is just very forgettable.  A completely disposable movie that I won't remember two months from now.

There were some attractive women in the film.  At least four that stand out in my mind.  But it isn't like they did anything sexy.

Ice Cube.  I have to admit.  I had a big smile on my face when he showed up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2017)

Why did you take it so seriously, Rukia? 

Well, "Split" was sold out so I couldn't see it. I'll try again tomorrow. Instead, I watched...

Green Room: B

Good, solid thriller that was intense, brutal and I liked the color scheme (the director seems to favor this style), but I did feel like it has been overrated. I've seen too many similar movies, I guess, and this didn't really rise above them like I thought it would. Even more-or-less got the order of deaths correct, as it's kind of predictable.  I felt like it would've been a better experience for the theater, as the cropped screen and murky lighting sometimes had a negative impact on the kills. But it's fast paced and well made, worth watching as long as you can take the violence and appreciate thrillers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2017)

Saw the colossal trailer looks fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Can you imagine if they had casted Emma Watson? The whole film would turn into Beauty & the Beast.


I like Emma Watson but she'd look like a child compared to Ryan Gosling. Probably for the best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2017)

Emma wouldn't have worked.  And she knows it.  That's why she went with the safer choice.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2017)

Okay, flying back to Seattle.  Next weekend I will be in San Antonio.  Really would like to know how many flights I have been on.  And how many miles I have traveled.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm enjoying Trump as president.  The jokes really write themselves.   I was hilarious at work on Friday.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 22, 2017)

@Ennoea 

E-E-E-E-ENNO!?


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2017)

Detective is so surprised enno returned he went full weeb

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm enjoying Trump as president.  The jokes really write themselves.   I was hilarious at work on Friday.



By the end of the year, if the Trump Administration lasts that long, the only relevant news website will be The Onion, whose article content has basically already turned from fiction into facts.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2017)

Split: B/B+

It was good. The slow burn suspense mostly worked (it did occasionally drag though) and McAvoy is incredible, although the remainder of the cast did really good too...The only exception was the darker skinned girl, who had some really awkward moments where it didn't seem like she was emoting at all. The cinematography was good and Shyamalan is definitely more comfortable making lower budgeted films. 

There's a cameo that everyone is talking about, but I thought it was more distracting than awesome...even though in hindsight, it actually was foreshadowed quite a bit. Maybe I'll change my mind on that in the future,.

Still, it was good. Watch it instead of "xXx", unless it's the pornographic kind.


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2017)

I personally like the milk shake enema series MH

yum


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2017)

Detective said:


> By the end of the year, if the Trump Administration lasts that long, the only relevant news website will be The Onion, whose article content has basically already turned from fiction into facts.


We're the laughing stock of the world, dude . I keep seeing international  peeps saying "Why are you talking ? Trump is your president now!" to back out of arguments .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm not a democrat, but I do sincerely believe this country failed when Trump was elected. Even if he catches everyone off guard and turns out to be a good President, we more-or-less told the world that everything Trump did and said was OK- only because he had a good sales pitch. I'm reminded of that time in film school when Polanski had been arrested and was possibly facing deportation to the United States and how the majority of my fellow students (and teacher) were arguing that he should be let go because 'he makes good movies'. Admittedly, Trump hasn't raped anybody, so the comparison might be extreme, but he said too many racist, misogynistic and hurtful things to the people he's supposed to be representing. Fuck him.

It's even worse how he more-or-less conned everyone who voted for him. He clearly does not share Conservative values and it was obvious he didn't based on his vague support of them ("I'm thinking about" or "I might" began nearly every sentence where he spoke of gay marriage or abortion, so he could easily back out of those claims if he wants to). He might be wealthy, but he's not the financial wizard everyone thinks he is. The bank would've reclaimed everything during his multiple bankruptcies if it wasn't for them deciding his name value was worth something. In essence, he's only still rich because his last name is 'Trump'. He still hasn't even released his taxes, probably because he doesn't donate as much as he claims he does. 

I'm still embarrassed and annoyed over him winning, even if I'm too wary of group protests to join. That kinda stuff can turn violent rather quickly. I didn't feel anything over Bush or Obama winning, nor would I have felt anything if Kerry, McCain or Romney would've won regardless of who I voted for. Most of those who get that far in a Presidential race usually are qualified and it comes down to who shares your opinions. But Trump getting as far as he did and winning shows that America is easily swayed by celebrity status.

Whoops, I went on another Political rant. I must purge myself with "Carnosaur". Or making Gesy purge himself with Carnosaur 3: Primal Species.


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2017)

La La Land 4/5

A pleasant surprise that it turned out to be this good.


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm not a democrat, but I do sincerely believe this country failed when Trump was elected. Even if he catches everyone off guard and turns out to be a good President, we more-or-less told the world that everything Trump did and said was OK- only because he had a good sales pitch. I'm reminded of that time in film school when Polanski had been arrested and was possibly facing deportation to the United States and how the majority of my fellow students (and teacher) were arguing that he should be let go because 'he makes good movies'. Admittedly, Trump hasn't raped anybody, so the comparison might be extreme, but he said too many racist, misogynistic and hurtful things to the people he's supposed to be representing. Fuck him.
> 
> It's even worse how he more-or-less conned everyone who voted for him. He clearly does not share Conservative values and it was obvious he didn't based on his vague support of them ("I'm thinking about" or "I might" began nearly every sentence where he spoke of gay marriage or abortion, so he could easily back out of those claims if he wants to). He might be wealthy, but he's not the financial wizard everyone thinks he is. The bank would've reclaimed everything during his multiple bankruptcies if it wasn't for them deciding his name value was worth something. In essence, he's only still rich because his last name is 'Trump'. He still hasn't even released his taxes, probably because he doesn't donate as much as he claims he does.
> 
> ...



tbf the pianist was a great movie 

should have had someone else accept the award doe


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> We're the laughing stock of the world, dude . I keep seeing international  peeps saying "Why are you talking ? Trump is your president now!" to back out of arguments .


Put on your big boy pants and fire back.  Geez.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow, Harrison Ford looks both disgusted and awkward.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2017)

What's embarrassing about Trump and his supporters is how they claim he's an Anti Establishment figure. It's so ridiculous that they belive that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah, I don't get that at all. Trump embodies 'the man' and will only do so further as president.

So I watched the first episode of Gotham for this...season? Second half of a reason? Last weeks episode. I'm so tired of this show. It's become a parody of 'how to make Gordon suffer more?'. I'm beginning to find his torment comical.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2017)

xXx Return of Xander Cage:  *9/10*

its a mindless popcorn action flick but it was really well done. all the action set pieces were glorious to watch. Donnie Yen and Tony Jaa kicked ass as usual. the best thing about this movie are the ladies. they fucking casted 4 of the most beautiful women i've seen in recent years.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 24, 2017)

Now that's it's screener season, been seeing a lot of shit. Mostly oscar bait.

My favorite movie of the year so far has been Arrival. I've seen it twice, and loved it both times. Nothing like smart sci-fi. Amy adams got robbed at the oscar noms today imo, since her performance here and in nocturnal animals were worthy. Also saw La La Land and Moonlight and enjoyed both quite a lot. LaLa Land was overhyped, but i still liked it a lot of despite that. Moonlight was excellent. Saw manchester by the sea and really enjoyed that one too, Also saw Nocturnal Animals and Silence, and earlier on i saw Love and Friendship. Nocturnal Animals is really wroth a watch, Silence though meticulously made sure took its time to get going, though by the end i liked it well enough. Love and Friendship was hilarious. Still got catch up on a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

La La Land dominating the Oscar nominations.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2017)

Underworld: Evolution- B

My favorite of the Underworld sequels, as it primarily just focuses on cool action scenes and monsters. Not really a good movie, but it's the only one of this franchise that consistently entertained me.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2017)

Calling it: _Hidden Figure's _Best Picture nom was a political move.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 24, 2017)

Detective my man; Psych or The Mentalist? I'm conflicted bro.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2017)

what do you guys think?


----------



## Slice (Jan 24, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Detective my man; Psych or The Mentalist? I'm conflicted bro.



Detective would answer Psych.


----------



## Detective (Jan 24, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> We're the laughing stock of the world, dude . I keep seeing international  peeps saying "Why are you talking ? Trump is your president now!" to back out of arguments .



Did you hear he fucking named the day he became President as the National Day of Patriotic Devotion?

FOH Trump

I am praying for you guys Gesy, but I also realistically think y'all are all getting assed fucked without any crisco or butter to reduce the raw pain by this fucking monster of a manchild.


----------



## Detective (Jan 24, 2017)

Slice said:


> Detective would answer Psych.



You know that's right, Gus.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2017)

Detective said:


> Did you hear he fucking named the day he became President as the National Day of Patriotic Devotion?
> 
> FOH Trump
> 
> I am praying for you guys Gesy, but I also realistically think y'all are all getting assed fucked without any crisco or butter to reduce the raw pain by this fucking monster of a manchild.


His ego knows no bounds 

America can handle another bad president . Lets just hope he doesn't start another  world war . He's already called Obama bitchmade for not being aggressive enough in the middle east . He's already changing officials connected to nukes (decimating a city is only a phone call away!), and his inauguration speech wasn't exactly "friendly ".

A major conflict under Trump is practically a given.


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2017)

libtards, prostrate yourself for your allah


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2017)

You want to do what to our prostates?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 25, 2017)

Detective said:


> You know that's right, Gus.



You heard about Pluto?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 25, 2017)

Slice said:


> Detective would answer Psych.



So no-one can vouch for The Mentalist?


----------



## TGM (Jan 25, 2017)

In my latest blog, I discuss the effectiveness of music in movies:


----------



## Detective (Jan 25, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> You heard about Pluto?



Thats messed up, right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 25, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> So no-one can vouch for The Mentalist?



The earlier seasons of The Mentalist were great, then the quality started to drag down considerably.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 25, 2017)

@The World


----------



## Stringer (Jan 25, 2017)

the guy's a bit of a weirdo but he certainly makes good points

most asians girls I've met were pretty cool, generally if you're a descent human being girls will be open to you regardless of your race

and my latest visits on pornub for research purposes shows the asian girls' ever increasing interest for black cock


----------



## Yasha (Jan 25, 2017)

I can't tell if he's aggressive or just really enthusiastic about the topic. 

Anyway, girls you met in the states have most likely been americanized. Girls in Japan are different story altogether. Japanese, particularly, like to keep to themselves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2017)

Yasha said:


> @The World


such passion ..


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

I keep seeing a trailer for Great Wall every time I visit YouTube.  Matt Damon seems to be really mailing it in with his performance.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2017)

The Chinese producers invested a lot of money in promoting it. Though the early negative reviews put a huge dent in their efforts, words are it's not really that bad, and might even be semi-decent, whatever that means.

But I just enjoy thrashing Zhang Yi Mou's films.


----------



## Detective (Jan 26, 2017)

ITT: Gesy admitting to simultaneously fapping at the same time as another man, and both of them giving each other further encouragement to continue to do so together


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2017)

Yasha said:


> The Chinese producers invested a lot of money in promoting it. Though the early negative reviews put a huge dent in their efforts, words are it's not really that bad, and might even be semi-decent, whatever that means.
> 
> But I just enjoy thrashing Zhang Yi Mou's films.



I'm assuming it's just going to be another big dumb blockbuster, with stunning visuals, but a subpar script. 

Train to Busan: A-

My zombie boner was satisfied. Very well made, with intense and epic action set pieces. In a lot of ways, this is what happens when "Snowpeirrcer" and "World War Z" have raunchy sex with each-other, except it's a lot better than "World War Z". The only reason I make that comparison is all those zombie pile-ups and simple-yet-unique ways of combating the zombies. It also has a pretty strong emotional core. It even made me care about minor characters. I prefer "The Wailing", but this is a much different kind of South Korean beast.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2017)

Detective said:


> ITT: Gesy admitting to simultaneously fapping at the same time as another man, and both of them giving each other further encouragement to continue to do so together


Jealous ? 

That's not even what's going on . We're talking research...from one scientists to another .



Yasha said:


> Anyway, girls you met in the states have most likely been americanized. Girls in Japan are different story altogether. Japanese, particularly, like to keep to themselves.


I'd like to ask how does the parents or the previous generation   feel about interracial relationships.....that isn't with a white guy. My guess is --they're not as open .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

And Matt Damon in Great Wall isn't some heroic character.  Pretty obvious he sticks around because he just wants to bang the chick in the blue armor.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2017)

When I went to NZ, my mom threatened that she would disown me if I bring home a Maori girl.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And Matt Damon in Great Wall isn't some heroic character.  Pretty obvious he sticks around because he just wants to bang the chick in the blue armor.



Not many people in China knows who she is, yet she somehow not only got casted as the female lead, but apparently has more screentime than many of the big shots sharing the screen with her. Rumours are she slept with the producer and/or the director of the film.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Calling it: _Hidden Figure's _Best Picture nom was a political move.



You saw Double Toasted as well


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2017)

*Captain Fantastic
*
Perfect kind of film for the Film Club.

So much to ponder over and debate about. It exposes how much of a fraud and hypocrite we as a society are and how good we are at lying to ourselves.

I have always wanted to live off the land like that and I have been reading books and watching shows on bushcrafts and wilderness survival, but I know very well that I don't stand a chance out there. I lack all basic survival skills and have grown too dependent on technology and economy. Put me in a hunter-gatherer or even an agricultural society and I am a total failure.

Also, there are too many things conveniently labelled as taboos that we avoid talking about with each other or with our children. But issues don't cease to exist just by sweeping them under the rug. Quite on the contrary, it often leads to other more serious problems. And it is too damn hard to go against the mainstream. You get ridiculed and ostracized to the point you can't help but start questioning yourself, and once you do that, your life will spin out of your control.

New worlds are created by dreamers and idealists, and yet the world has so little room for them.

Good film.

8.8/10

PS: Meh, Viggo Mortensen's penis looks average at best.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> You saw Double Toasted as well


No, I haven't.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2017)

Especially since I made my post on the 24th and they posted their video on the 25th.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

@~Gesy~ so, what did you think of Trump's first week in office?

Only 200/400 more of these to go.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2017)

Will Trump get reelected?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm honestly surprised at how quickly he made his presence felt . Every hour there seemed to have been a new article of something he said or done; favorite being getting into a twitter beef with the president of mexico.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2017)

Para vs Wall

Make it happen, Trump.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Will Trump get reelected?


Probably not.  You never know though.  The incumbent always has the advantage.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2017)

News report that Trump plans to impose 20% tariff on imported goods from Mexico. Eventually, it will be the US consumers who pay for those extra 20%. And if Mexico's economy takes a hit because of this, more aliens will be crossing the border. For a billionaire businessman, Trump is surprisingly more clueless about how the economy works than expected. But then, he did bankrupt six times...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

Has a nice black alligator strap.  Been meaning to pick up one like this for a while.  There were some better watches available, but they all had functions that I don't really need.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 27, 2017)

it's class, how much did it cost you?

I usually go for those with metal straps but I've considered getting one with leather a few times

especially LEHFT watches


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

I usually go with metal straps myself. I have a gold watch for example.  But I really don't wear it.  It is just too fancy for most situations.

I have actually started to buy manual watches.  They just seem better to me.  You have to wind them every two days, but that is a really quick process.  And you have more of a connection to your watches.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 27, 2017)

send me that gold watch rukia, I'll wear it for you 

and yeah I get you mean, didn't know there was a philosophical side to you lol


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2017)

Just finished psycho.

7/10, very poignant.


----------



## Detective (Jan 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Has a nice black alligator strap.  Been meaning to pick up one like this for a while.  There were some better watches available, but they all had functions that I don't really need.



Very nice.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2017)

Big Bad Wolves: A

An Israeli thriller about a disgruntled, violent cop and a psychotic, grieving Father (sort of) teaming up to torture a confession out of a man who might be a serial killer who preys on little girls (including said Fathers' daughter). This was brutal, intense and...disarmingly funny...I loved it, but that ending 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 is so effective that you almost hate it, because it really does ruin your day


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 27, 2017)

_Snowden_;    6/10, I liked the cast, it was enjoyable enough for what it is, nothing I'd rate spectacularly, but it was a decent movie nonetheless. Plus I learned Nic Cage is still alive! 

_Death Race 2050_;  8/10, a movie so bad that it becomes enjoyably good, I can appreciate when a bad movie knows it's a bad movie and doesn't try hard into thinking they're a good movie, so this was a fun watch, only saw it since I saw Manu Bennett and I don't regret it one bit. 
Overall the characters are enjoyable, good diversity of tropes and stereotypes, the effects are god awful but that's definitely what they were aiming for. The movie is also a great extension of society itself and nicely metaphoric, so there's that too.


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2017)

The funniest thing about the great wall is that the chinese made a movie where the white man saves the day because they cant do it alone.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 27, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Para vs Wall
> 
> Make it happen, Trump.



could you please stop talking about me

thank you


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 27, 2017)

Yasha racism strikes again 

Yo Detective I'm on season 4 of Psych now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Has a nice black alligator strap.  Been meaning to pick up one like this for a while.  There were some better watches available, but they all had functions that I don't really need.


It's 2017......all watches has functions you don't need


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2017)

@Stringer 

I can't seem to remember the name of the girl in your set


----------



## Detective (Jan 27, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha racism strikes again
> 
> Yo Detective I'm on season 4 of Psych now.



YOU DA CAPTAIN NOW, GUS





Slice said:


> The funniest thing about the great wall is that the chinese made a movie where the white man saves the day because they cant do it alone.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 27, 2017)

God said:


> Just finished psycho.
> 
> 7/10, very poignant.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 27, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Stringer
> 
> I can't seem to remember the name of the girl in your set


kailin curran niggy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 27, 2017)

*Silence*

for a period film that was mostly directed in a traditional don't-notice-the-camera-too-much kind of way, this sure had a weird amount of snap zooms and showy camera moves where the viewpoint travelled through wood and stone and shit

then again, for a totally grim and solemn movie about the torture and persecution of christians and the destruction of a priest's faith, this also sure had a weird amount of hopefully unintentional comedy

which was good cuz it was largely boring as hell

maybe someone who happens to be religious might get more out of it but to me it was just this:

- priests go to japan and meet some secret christian villagers. they do all the devotional baptism and confession and mass stuff and there's a montage of how the japanese peasants have their simple lives enriched by communion with the men of god and whatever
- predictably, the priests get cabin fever and start pushing the bounds of their secrecy by walking around outside and going to other villages, and the christian-hunters from the gubmint notice them
- torture and imprisonment and attempts to make christians recant their faith and betray god ensue
- this monotony is not really broken up by equally-boring scenes where a bunch of japanese aristos tell father spiderman off for being all imperialist and shit and bringing his religion into japan where it's not wanted
- every time father spiderman points out the religion was thriving before they started KILLING ALL ITS FOLLOWERS they're like harrumph well that is just some white nonsense and they lock him up again
- the INQUISITOR and his talkative chief torturer act like cartoon villains the whole time and find a bunch of ways to mentally break father spiderman
- father qui gon shows up and briefly accomplishes a scene that is at least slightly interesting and has dialogue that isn't thuddingly obvious and dull and features a clash of perspectives. bravo
- more torture
- won't spoil the ending but its a total who gives a shit

ALSO the whole time, father spiderman is dogged by this dumb motherfucking fisherman who's all PTSD cuz he betrayed his faith when asked to recant but his family didn't so they got burned alive. and he sobs and asks for confession and shit. you would think this would make him stick to his faith extra hard but lol no he instantly betrays father spiderman, who gets locked up. then guess what? japanese judas SHOWS UP AGAIN and asks for confession AGAIN! then he betrays spiderman AGAIN! and then later when spiderman is about to face the biggest torture...HE ONCE AGAIN SHOWS UP AND ASKS FOR CONFESSION. THIS DUDE IS AT 2 BETRAYALS AND 3 CONFESSIONS AND HE'S STILL GOING

seriously, i was probably one of the least interested people in my screening, but literally all of us startling tittering when this fucking weird comic relief constant betrayal japanese judas friend showed up for the last time

ultimately virtually no-one in this movie except maybe liam neeson was a real character, everyone else was one note as fuck and this made it impossible to feel more than cursory sympathy for them. also spiderman was a little bitch. if he was a real christian who could take his faith to its logical conclusion then he'd be like "though these people may suffer, they have kept faith with god and will be united with him in heaven, you condemn only yourself by doing evil against them". but actually he was just "god i pray and nothing happens!" yeah guess what, you went into a country where you _know_ that you are a hunted target and there was an enormous likelihood of this happening. what, you think god is going to loose a couple of lightning bolts to save you from the entirety of the japanese government? you fucking idiot.

this is how i felt about spiderman cuz despite the objectively terrible situation he was in, he was such a boring one-note turd that i just did not have any sympathy for him. i legitimately just felt mild amusement at the way the japanese govt kept fucking with him

i'm amazed scorsese directed this movie because it's _boring_
scorsese has made a lot of different stuff but i have never seen a boring scorsese movie. till now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah, "boring " is a consistent description of this film

skip!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 27, 2017)

Parallax said:


> could you please stop talking about me
> 
> thank you


 
Sorry

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2017)

Resident Evil: The Final Chapter- F

Wow, this was shit. I'm used to the crappy scripts in this franchise, but even the action scenes were really badly shot and edited. It also retcons A LOT of the previous movies. Does Wesker no longer have any powers? At one point, it's implied that Dr. Isaacs can do the same transformation he did in RE3 (his victims are bleeding from their ears and eyes), but he doesn't...even when he really should. And now Wesker is working for Isaacs, presumably because the actor playing Isaacs is popular thanks to him playing Jorah in Game of Thrones, while the actor who plays Wesker is just bad. I also love how they dismiss the ending of the previous movie, where they say "he made you think you got your powers back, and then he betrayed you". That's even lamer than how they overrode the ending of RE3 in the fourth film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

i'm flying into San Antonio tomorrow.  Decided to check out the Royal Rumble this year.  (And eat and drink on the river walk.)


----------



## Detective (Jan 27, 2017)

Man, January is such a shit month for films/tv

.... the wait until John Wick 2 is killing me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2017)

Actually, this January hasn't been...the worst. "Silence" isn't for everyone, but it is a Scorsese movie, so the majority of viewers will at least concede it's well made. "Split" turned out surprisingly well too. 

"Underworld 5" sucked and "Resident Evil 6" sucked harder though. "Rings" is next week and all evidence points to that sucking as well. The movie was apparently made like 2-3 years ago and was constantly being pushed back. Hell, remember seeing the trailer last year? Where everyone in the plane is in peril? That was promoting an October release date. They pulled it again and made a new trailer for the upcoming release. Not a good sign. 

I need to go back and watch all of those movies though, as I wasn't aware they were still making them in Japan. I was aware of of the Grudge cross-over, but I haven't heard if they're going to release that over here.


----------



## Detective (Jan 27, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, this January hasn't been...the worst. "Silence" isn't for everyone, but it is a Scorsese movie, so the majority of viewers will at least concede it's well made. "Split" turned out surprisingly well too.
> 
> "Underworld 5" sucked and "Resident Evil 6" sucked harder though. "Rings" is next week and all evidence points to that sucking as well. The movie was apparently made like 2-3 years ago and was constantly being pushed back. Hell, remember seeing the trailer last year? Where everyone in the plane is in peril? That was promoting an October release date. They pulled it again and made a new trailer for the upcoming release. Not a good sign.
> 
> I need to go back and watch all of those movies though, as I wasn't aware they were still making them in Japan. I was aware of of the Grudge cross-over, but I haven't heard if they're going to release that over here.



Martial, stahp! 

You can't continue to take these bullets for us, man


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2017)

I like the smell of shit, apparently. lol.

I'd bet money that "Rings" will end on that f@cking plane and that the last shot of the first trailer (where it appears the ghost girl- Samara?- emerges from the cockpit) is the final shot of the movie.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 28, 2017)

Was Blaine a really great magician or just Margot was a really good actress?


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Was Blaine a really great magician or just Margot was a really good actress?



das pretty cool


----------



## Yasha (Jan 28, 2017)

I used to watch his street magic shows on TV. He's great.


*Swiss Army Man
*
I really think this gives Daniel Radcliffe the right to tell Emma Watson in her face how much she sucks at picking the right film. Beauty and the Beast, really?

8.5/10


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 28, 2017)

_Mike and Dave Need Wedding Dates_; 6.5/10 .   It's hard to call it a good movie, just the standard trashy comedy from Zac Efron,  but nonetheless I have the inner mentality of a teenage girl so I always enjoy them, which if you're in the same boat then it's a great movie.  Had a lot of funny enjoyable moments, the chemistry between Zac Efron and Adam Devine is great on screen.  It also helps that I'm thirsty as hell and Aubrey Plaza is fine af.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> i'm flying into San Antonio tomorrow.  Decided to check out the Royal Rumble this year.  (And eat and drink on the river walk.)


Not a WWE fan, but I still envy you Rukia. You've been traveling plenty


----------



## God (Jan 28, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, this January hasn't been...the worst. "Silence" isn't for everyone, but it is a Scorsese movie, so the majority of viewers will at least concede it's well made. "Split" turned out surprisingly well too.
> 
> "Underworld 5" sucked and "Resident Evil 6" sucked harder though. "Rings" is next week and all evidence points to that sucking as well. The movie was apparently made like 2-3 years ago and was constantly being pushed back. Hell, remember seeing the trailer last year? Where everyone in the plane is in peril? That was promoting an October release date. They pulled it again and made a new trailer for the upcoming release. Not a good sign.
> 
> I need to go back and watch all of those movies though, as I wasn't aware they were still making them in Japan. I was aware of of the Grudge cross-over, but I haven't heard if they're going to release that over here.



Tragic, really. The original ring was awesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2017)

Yup. The Japanese sequel ("Ringu 2", NOT "Rasen") was solid too. I haven't seen the newer "Sadako" movies. I guess a franchise binge is in my future.


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2017)

Riings is just a remake of the third japanese ring movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't see how, as that as a prequel. It ended with the girl becoming the monster. 

My 'worst movies of 2016' list is FINALLY finished. Yikes, this was a bitch.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

What's up guys?  Anyone see A Dog's Porpoise yet?


----------



## The World (Jan 28, 2017)

I might be thinking of another movie

like REC or the game FEAR where the creepy women try to take over the world


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2017)

You need to watch the Carnosaur trilogy as penance!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 28, 2017)

I know you fucks aren't watching Taboo when you really should be

but don't worry, I'm not mad

just...disappointed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Is it good?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

So Split is definitely a hit now.  And M Night is a hot commodity again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2017)

Army of One: F

I actually like Nic Cage when he goes crazy in his roles, but he's oppressively annoying here. The narrative has little going for it, so they just let Cage ramble for 90 minutes, but it just failed badly.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2017)

_Split _was actually pretty good, yeah.

And _Taboo _is on my radar.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2017)

@Rukia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So Split is definitely a hit now.  And M Night is a hot commodity again.


He should stick to low budget indie flicks  .


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2017)

White girls need to chill out with the protests


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Royal Rumble tonight dude.


Ae said:


> White girls need to chill out with the protests


Fake media coverage.  These are primarily professional protesters.  99.5% of Americans continue to just go to work and live their lives.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2017)

Stunna: Yo I lost my virginity last week, I hugged that girl so hard


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2017)

The World said:


> HOMIE DON'T PLAY THAT



I understood this reference


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2017)

Ae said:


> White girls need to chill out with the protests



Not sure if you are saying they are protesting against your creepy flirting with them, or just protesting about the civil liberties being thrown out the window in the US due to Trump


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't have anything to explain, and I don't really see what Luc sought to gain from misconstruing what I said and then posting an excerpt to this thread.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 29, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I don't have anything to explain, and I don't really see what Luc sought to gain from misconstruing what I said and then posting an excerpt to this thread.


amusement

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2017)

*after hearing Stunna's story*

"yo what the fuck is that"

best part


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2017)

Detective said:


> Not sure if you are saying they are protesting against your creepy flirting with them, or just protesting about the civil liberties being thrown out the window in the US due to Trump



Why you gotta be like that. I got with a tall white girl on my trip and she was finer than the one at the airport.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2017)

Speaking of Trump, I'm 60% sure Trump isn't going to last 4 years.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2017)

White people really fucked up this time .


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2017)

Ae said:


> Why you gotta be like that. I got with a tall white girl on my trip and she was finer than the one at the airport.



#Respect


----------



## Stringer (Jan 30, 2017)

_Train to Busan 8/10_

this was rec'd to me, dove in without watching a trailer or reading the synopsis to preserve the element of surprise -- which was a good decision because had I known it was a zombie flick I probably would've had second thoughts about watching it

not sure all the hype was warranted but I certainly enjoyed it, the buff asian guy was a bro


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2017)

*Soulmate 
*


An emotional ride. Perfect. Not one redundant scene.

Best film of 2016.

10/10


----------



## Stringer (Jan 30, 2017)

ok so I logged into my bank account and it seems they mistakenly added 1392$ to my balance

like, I have absolutely no idea where this coming from _(and frankly I don't want to ask)_

and they're closed right now anyway

I honestly feel like rushing to the bank first thing tomorrow and take out all my money before they take this away from me 

my mind is literally blown atm


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2017)

Stringer tryna get locked up.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 30, 2017)

they can't penalize me for it, can they? 

I'll do some research before I go through with it ofc

this isn't very _''canadian''_ of me, but hey screw it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know any laws that says to turn down free money gained from someone's fuckup, but hey -- wait a week to be safe.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2017)

I know it's illegal, tantamount to stealing, in some countries. Not sure about Canada.

Also in before Detective giving a lecture on conscience and proper Canadian ethics.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2017)

Stringer said:


> ok so I logged into my bank account and it seems they mistakenly added 1392$ to my balance
> 
> like, I have absolutely no idea where this coming from _(and frankly I don't want to ask)_
> 
> ...



If you don't want to be honest with them, just let it sit for a few months and wait to see what happens. If you just take it out now and they realize their mistake, they will get it back somehow. If they don't take you to court, they will find a way. You should never be too trusting of a bank. They know all the ways to legally increase your taxes, without you really noticing. They're also prone to tricking you into watching all the "Twilight" movies,

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 30, 2017)

If you checked your account through a phone app, you should check to make sure it's not just a slight hiccup .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 31, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't know any laws that says to turn down free money gained from someone's fuckup, but hey -- wait a week to be safe.





MartialHorror said:


> If you don't want to be honest with them, just let it sit for a few months and wait to see what happens. If you just take it out now and they realize their mistake, they will get it back somehow. If they don't take you to court, they will find a way. You should never be too trusting of a bank. They know all the ways to legally increase your taxes, without you really noticing.


yeah it'd be wiser to lay low and just keep using the account as if nothing happened, my head was on cloud nine for a bit

I never had that much free money dropped on my laps tbh



MartialHorror said:


> They're also prone to tricking you into watching all the "Twilight" movies,


wait did this happen to you? how did they tricked you into watching the Twilight films

I mean is that also why you made that thread dedicated to movies people don't see, is this the secret pain you've been hiding all this time? no one deserves that kind of punishment 




Yasha said:


> I know it's illegal, tantamount to stealing, in some countries. Not sure about Canada.
> 
> Also in before Detective giving a lecture on conscience and proper Canadian ethics.


inb4 he tries to contact my bank 



~Gesy~ said:


> If you checked your account through a phone app, you should check to make sure it's not just a slight hiccup .


yep I saw it through their phone app, logged in through my pc to make sure and thankfully it's still there


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2017)

I would say you should report it and you'll be rewarded ten folds, but you wouldn't listen anyways.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2017)

Ae said:


> you'll be rewarded ten folds


By who? Jesus ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2017)

Stringer said:


> yeah it'd be wiser to lay low and just keep using the account as if nothing happened, my head was on cloud nine for a bit
> 
> I never had that much free money dropped on my laps tbh
> 
> ...



Yes, it is true. I got Clockwork Oranged into it. 

Another idea is that you give me the money, where I shall dump it in my bed and roll over it naked, while covered in MH juices. Then even if they realize their mistake, they won't want it back. Granted, nor would you and I wouldn't return it anyway, but that is probably your best option.

OR maybe you're now Shia from "Eagle Eye".


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2017)

The atomic clock is ticking guys


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2017)

*Demolition
*
Sloppy writing. 

6/10




Speedy Jag. said:


> The atomic clock is ticking guys



You mean the doomsday clock?


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2017)

Nah he means his biological clock.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2017)

Underworld: Rise of the Lycans: C

Pretty mediocre. 

Here is my review of the new Resident Evil movie. I'll put it in my sig tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

I wouldn't notice extra money in my account.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I wouldn't notice extra money in my account.



*Aims gun to head*

This is a stick up. Give me all your money you rich hick.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I wouldn't notice extra money in my account.


lol show off

that means you wouldn't mind transfering me some of that cash, right? share the wealth why dontcha

mail me your gold watch too while we're at it



MartialHorror said:


> Yes, it is true. I got Clockwork Oranged into it.
> 
> Another idea is that you give me the money, where I shall dump it in my bed and roll over it naked, while covered in MH juices. Then even if they realize their mistake, they won't want it back. Granted, nor would you and I wouldn't return it anyway, but that is probably your best option.
> 
> OR maybe you're now Shia from "Eagle Eye".




I thought about giving you the money just for what the banks did to you

too bad I'm not generous unlike rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Well, I guess bill pay is pretty much all done online now.  So I log into my account every once in a while.  If the increase/decrease were enough... I would probably notice it.  I just wouldn't notice +/-1200.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

And even though I don't wear my really nice watch.  I like having it.  I open the case and look at it every once in a while.  I smile and close the case and put it up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2017)

Stringer said:


> inb4 he tries to contact my bank



I've put up an advertisment in the Toronto Star, asking if any banks specifically lost $ 1392 CAD recently.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And even though I don't wear my really nice watch.  I like having it.  I open the case and look at it every once in a while.  I smile and close the case and put it up.


I rarely wear short sleeves out so having a watch is next to pointless.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 31, 2017)

Stringer it's not luck.

Think Occam's razor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2017)

Alrighty, my Resident Evil: Final Chapter review is up and in sig...although it's more of a rant than a formal review. lol.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2017)

Ae said:


> I rarely wear short sleeves out so having a watch is next to pointless.



..... but watches are not just meant to be worn with short sleeves, though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2017)

Detective said:


> ..... but watches are not just meant to be worn with short sleeves, though.


Maybe if you're one of those asshole that punch the air to raise your sleeves and check the time because you think it make you look cool.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2017)

I laugh at how easily Rukia's look-how-rich-i-am comments rankle people.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I laugh at how easily Rukia's look-how-rich-i-am comments rankle people.



Well to be honest, all it rustled was the low level street mooks in here, though.

You know who we're speaking of.... i.e. Gesy, his mutual masturbator buddy, etc, etc.

So like two people.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2017)

Ae said:


> Maybe if you're one of those asshole that punch the air to raise your sleeves and check the time because you think it make you look cool.



But that's not doing it right. If you have to raise your arm to pull back your sleeve, that means your shirt arm length is fucked up.

The order of operations is that you must be able to see the hand from the wrist upwards, then the watch that you wear, and then the beginning of the shirt arm end, slightly covering the bottom side of the wristwatch.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2017)

Detective said:


> But that's not doing it right. If you have to raise your arm to pull back your sleeve, that means your shirt arm length is fucked up.
> 
> The order of operations is that you must be able to see the hand from the wrist upwards, then the watch that you wear, and then the beginning of the shirt arm end, slightly covering the bottom side of the wristwatch.


what the fuck are you talking about? is this shit even english?


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2017)

Detective said:


> But that's not doing it right. If you have to raise your arm to pull back your sleeve, that means your shirt arm length is fucked up.
> 
> The order of operations is that you must be able to see the hand from the wrist upwards, then the watch that you wear, and then the beginning of the shirt arm end, slightly covering the bottom side of the wristwatch.



It really is an artform.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2017)

Detective said:


> Well to be honest, all it rustled was the low level street mooks in here, though.
> 
> You know who we're speaking of.... i.e. Gesy, his mutual masturbator buddy, etc, etc.
> 
> So like two people.


"Low level street mooks"?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2017)

yeeeah...that's why


----------



## Stringer (Jan 31, 2017)

Ae said:


> I rarely wear short sleeves out so having a watch is next to pointless.


I do too but I usually raise them up my forearm, like so:



works pretty well imo



Detective said:


> Well to be honest, all it rustled was the low level street mooks in here, though.
> 
> You know who we're speaking of.... i.e. Gesy, his mutual masturbator buddy, etc, etc.
> 
> So like two people.


lol nah I can never hate on another man for their riches, I only take inspiration from it

it's the only way to level up


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2017)

Ae said:


> what the fuck are you talking about? is this shit even english?




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2017)

Stringer said:


> lol nah I can never hate on another man for their riches, I only take inspiration from it
> 
> it's the only way to level up



You're cool dude, but I apologize for using you as bait for Gesy to respond to the fact he was rustled.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2017)

You're an anime character, D.


----------



## Detective (Jan 31, 2017)

Ae said:


> You're an anime character, D.



I would call you a cunt, dude, but you have neither the depth nor the warmth.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TGM (Feb 1, 2017)

TGM said:


> In my latest blog, I discuss the effectiveness of music in movies:


And as a direct follow-up to this post, I take a look at the effectiveness of the music in La La Land, pretty much going down the line and breaking down in-depth why each piece of music in La La Land is absolutely brilliant in its inclusion and execution, and what it all brings to the full package as a whole for the film, for those interested.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 1, 2017)

Detective said:


> Well to be honest, all it rustled was the low level street mooks in here, though.
> 
> You know who we're speaking of.... i.e. Gesy, his mutual masturbator buddy, etc, etc.
> 
> So like two people.



Stunna looks pretty rustled, too.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 1, 2017)

*Legend
*
You have seen one mob film, you have seen them all.

5.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2017)

Gamera VS Gyaos: C/C+

Even though it's bad from an objective perspective, I still had some fun with it.


----------



## Slice (Feb 2, 2017)

Watched the first episode of Netflix' "A series of unfortunate events" and all i could think about ist how much it tries to look like a Wes Anderson movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2017)

The Infiltrator (2016)- C+

Great cast, but I had difficulty following the story, which sometimes felt unfocused.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2017)

@Rukia 

We can be roommates together


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 2, 2017)

Gustor is the stealthy jackal.


I'm presuming me and Detective doing tonnes of references like this in future.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Gustor is the stealthy jackal.
> 
> 
> I'm presuming me and Detective doing tonnes of references like this in future.



Agree to agree. But I've heard it both ways.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, it doesn't look like they've screen "Rings" for critics yet, a day before its release. I am so excited that I am watching it tomorrow.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 2, 2017)

Slice said:


> Watched the first episode of Netflix' "A series of unfortunate events" and all i could think about ist how much it tries to look like a Wes Anderson movie


Is it as good as I'm hearing? I plan to watch it once I finish with Misfits.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Is it as good as I'm hearing? I plan to watch it once I finish with Misfits.



I approve of your avy choice.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 2, 2017)

I only use the finest avys.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2017)

@Stunna , the more I watch the Beauty and the Beast trailers, the more I realize I was fooling myself!


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Stunna , the more I watch the Beauty and the Beast trailers, the more I realize I was fooling myself!


hot gabage


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2017)

a lesbian that sounds like a dude, playing a straight dude turned into a woman forced into being a lesbian.

sounds like a movie MH would give 5/5


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

It looks like I might have called my shot again.  Legion critical reviews have been extremely positive!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

@The World I have actually seen that movie dude.  And it was terrible.  One of the worst movies of 2016.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2017)

Hmmm.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

Split dominant.  About to win another weekend.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2017)

The World said:


> hot gabage


I know, I know, but this is one of the few cases I'll let that slide


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2017)

Gesy you sentimental fool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2017)

This statistic proves that liberal millennials are the most basic people on the planet


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2017)

@The World


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> This statistic proves that liberal millennials are the most basic people on the planet



Watched a couple of episodes when I was bored. Those are 1 hour+ I'll never get back again. I've seen friendlier torture methods than watching that tripe.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

Trump 2020 baby!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Trump 2020 baby!



Escape to Vancouver, dude.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

Vancouver is pretty nice.  But Canada doesn't hire Americans.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2017)

Rings: F

It's even worse than I thought. The story focuses on a mystery that both
-covers the same territory as before.
- expands on information that adds nothing to the overarching lore. 

And there aren't many big scares, with most being cliched dream sequences or cheap jumps. I was wrong about the plane scene ending the movie, as it's actually the opening scene. But the scene ends just as the trailer does and they go through it too quickly, as if they want the scene to be over with. When Samara reveals herself, there's no fanfare or build up. She just suddenly emerges into the shot.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

2017 Best movies of the year:

1 - Patriots Day
2 - Split
3 - Live by Night


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 2017 Best movies of the year:
> 
> 1 - Patriots Day
> 2 - Split
> 3 - Live by Night


Good start so far


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

Pretty good for January.


----------



## Ae (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2017)

This year has been strange so far, as nearly everything I've seen would either end up on my 'best of' or 'worst of' list.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Split dominant.  About to win another weekend.


Is it really that good though? I only saw the trailer and it was not that promising. I know it's not enough to judge by, especially bc shyamalan, which is why I'm asking.


----------



## The World (Feb 4, 2017)

i miss thee


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 4, 2017)

Detective said:


> Agree to agree. But I've heard it both ways.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2017)

I thought it was good, although it does suffer some backlash for a few plot twists near the end. 

Fists of Fury: A-

Also known as "The Chinese Connection". Bruce Lee is scary as hell here at times. His murder face is something to behold.


----------



## The World (Feb 4, 2017)

Anya used a body double in the witch

she doesn't have a fat ass!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

No!  I don't believe it.  I need more than your word on this one!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2017)

It's true Rukia. I'd know cause I was the double and my ass happens to look very feminine.


----------



## The World (Feb 4, 2017)

it's tru


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

Shut up Martial.  This is a pretty serious topic.  Not looking for jokes right now.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2017)

The World said:


> Anya used a body double in the witch
> 
> she doesn't have a fat ass!


Would still smash, no question.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2017)

The World said:


> i miss thee


Why is he focusing so much on the 80's and 90's? Cartoons were fine up until the end of the 00's.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Would still smash, no question.


I just got back from the theatre.  Due to the schedule, I watched Split again.  Anya's character is just such a smart lead.  Really impressed by her performance.

At this particular moment, Anya truly is the queen of the horror genre.  Let's see how long her reign lasts.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why is he focusing so much on the 80's and 90's? Cartoons were fine up until the end of the 00's.


Cartoons are still doing well today what are you talking about

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Cartoons are still doing well today what are you talking about


Well the video is talking about Saturday morning cartoons on network television, which I believe is almost nonexistent these days .


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2017)

@The World @~Gesy~ @Rukia @afgpride @Speedy Jag. @Vault @ted. @Flow @Kuya @Viper




Miss Netherlands caught dancing to Beyonce between a commercial break.

GOD DAMN

Would invaide those Nether...lands agressively, 10 out of 10 times

And put a ring on it, too

I SAID GOD DAMN


*Spoiler*: __ 








Also, do yourselves a favour, and continue to scroll down on the following link:

Link removed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2017)

Damn, I expected Miss Anywhere to be bone dry; but that girl is fit!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

Detective said:


> @The World @~Gesy~ @Rukia @afgpride @Speedy Jag. @Vault @ted. @Flow @Kuya @Viper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes the other girls look really fucking boring.

Also a good way to get the audience on your side.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah , I wouldn't wife someone who can resist Beyonce tbh


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2017)

Detective said:


> @The World @~Gesy~ @Rukia @afgpride @Speedy Jag. @Vault @ted. @Flow @Kuya @Viper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks fine as hell.

Would let her tie me up and take me to the promise land.

Hit that ass hard and see if it's real if it bounced back.

Blow smoke in my fucking mouth.

Do the freaky shit with her.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

Btw, saw a promo for Lego Batman.  Dude is chilling at the theatre in his mansion and of course he is wearing his Batman suit while he watches movies!  

When does Lego Batman come out?  It looks really fucking enjoyable to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2017)

The Monster (2016)- B

A little disappointing, considering how it boasted one of my favorite trailers ever, but still a decent monster movie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

Guys, I totally predicted the fresh batch of hotties on Riverdale.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Btw, saw a promo for Lego Batman.  Dude is chilling at the theatre in his mansion and of course he is wearing his Batman suit while he watches movies!
> 
> When does Lego Batman come out?  It looks really fucking enjoyable to me.



lol, Lego Batman is best Batman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

I love the idea of batman doing everyday activities in the bat suit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I love the idea of batman doing everyday activities in the bat suit.



Day 1 viewing, dude, Day 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

Things are about to improve.  Good movies are coming.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Things are about to improve.  Good movies are coming.



Agreed. Last year was ass-tier in terms of quantity of quality selections


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2017)

*Midnight Specials - 6/10

Room - 7/10
*
There is a Japanese film series called _The Perfect Education, _which is also about woman being locked up as sex slave. But the endings can't be more different. Being an American film, of course the woman gained freedom in the end. But in the Japanese counterparts, all the women ended up marrying the captors. Films are really a mirror of the mindsets of the society from which they are born.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2017)

Is there any Hollywood film in the top ten last year you actually really liked, Yasha?


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 5, 2017)

*xXx: Return of Xander Cage* - 4/10

That acting **
but I did enjoy it since it was like a guilty pleasure. The acting was never stellar in this franchise but now it was like: "they *must *be doing this on purpose."


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Is there any Hollywood film in the top ten last year you actually really liked, Yasha?



Moana, Everybody Wants Some!, Cafe Society, Captain Fantastic.

I am going to see Hacksaw Ridge in theatre this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Feb 5, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Midnight Specials - 6/10
> 
> Room - 7/10
> *
> There is a Japanese film series called _The Perfect Education, _which is also about woman being locked up as sex slave. But the endings can't be more different. Being an American film, of course the woman gained freedom in the end. But in the Japanese counterparts, all the women ended up marrying the captors. Films are really a mirror of the mindsets of the society from which they are born.


you're the worst


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2017)

Warudo its just a cultural aspect Yasha takes into account of his opinion on the movie, leave him be.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 5, 2017)

*Arrival*- I had expected to really not like this since it was from the director of Sicario, but it was a good movie. The twist with the language is probably one of the best I've seen for a sci-fi movie. I'm glad that the movie actually took the entire run time to learn how to communicate with the hectopods, instead of rushing everything to a ridiculous war.

*My rating: 7.8/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Midnight Specials - 6/10
> 
> Room - 7/10
> *
> There is a Japanese film series called _The Perfect Education, _which is also about woman being locked up as sex slave. But the endings can't be more different. Being an American film, of course the woman gained freedom in the end. But in the Japanese counterparts, all the women ended up marrying the captors. Films are really a mirror of the mindsets of the society from which they are born.



This gives me ideas....


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2017)

The World said:


> you're the worst



I never watched them. Neither do I approve of kidnapping of women for any purpose. I was merely stating a cultural difference I noticed between American and Japanese.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey Yasha, why don't you come and visit my rape dunge- I mean...dog cage? Yes, I want to show you my dog cage that I won't use to abduct you and force you into marriage. I promise. 

Random note, I just thought of something in regards to "Rings". 
*Spoiler*: __ 



At the end, it looks like Samara is invading facebook...but is that really going to cause the ringpocalypse? Because most of those facebook freaks share shit, negating the twist.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Midnight Specials - 6/10
> 
> Room - 7/10
> *
> There is a Japanese film series called _The Perfect Education, _which is also about woman being locked up as sex slave. But the endings can't be more different. Being an American film, of course the woman gained freedom in the end. But in the Japanese counterparts, all the women ended up marrying the captors. Films are really a mirror of the mindsets of the society from which they are born.


Not surprised that  the mindset of the Japs would be to rape a woman into submission given their incompetency in courting them by conventional means.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not surprised that  the mindset of the Japs would be to rape a woman into submission given their incompetency in courting them by conventional means.



I don't agree with the mindset of the aforementioned people, but I just wanted to point out that you should also be the last person, possibly tied with Stunna, to speak of courting women, given your own incompetency itself.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2017)

I do ok


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2017)

Gesy getting thrown under the bus brehs


----------



## God (Feb 5, 2017)

Flow said:


> She looks fine as hell.
> 
> Would let her tie me up and take me to the promise land.
> 
> ...



Is that a dance? Why is she spazzing like that?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

Someone really needs to explain to me why I should be excited about Justice League.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Someone really needs to explain to me why I should be excited about Justice League.



If you don't care about it, you don't care about it, why do anyone of us need to explain anything.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

I have influence.  I move the needle buddy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Feb 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have influence.  I move the needle buddy.


that's further reason why you shouldn't be persuaded actually

the DCEU must burn


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah, I'm ready for Warner Bros to give up.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2017)

Detective said:


> I don't agree with the mindset of the aforementioned people, but I just wanted to point out that you should also be the last person, possibly tied with Stunna, to speak of courting women, given your own incompetency itself.



Nah, Gesy is a player.



Martial, I understand you want to write script for horror movie? Here is a random idea. Don't give me credit in your Oscar speech.

A mentally twisted man (played by the actor from human centipede 2) one day comes up with an idea for a game called racetadpole. He and his close circle of 11 sick friends each contributes a shot of their semen which are then merged into a _cock_tail of sort, which is in turn injected into the womb of a girl they kidnap and detain in basement for the game. Then they bet on whose sperm will win the swimming race and fertilize the ovum of the poor girl. When the baby is born, they name him Jesus. The End.

Or if you want, you can throw in a twist where the girl gives birth to a fraternal twin with different fathers, and they name them Adam and Eve.

Critics will dissect and analyze the film to death.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Nah, Gesy is a player.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....They probably would analyze the film death...The movie would be called "Racetadpole"! But don't worry, I'll give you all the credit! 

Oddly, despite horror being my favorite genre and I've written 4 scripts, none of said scripts are horror...hmmmm....

Anyway, my "Rings" rant/review is up and can be found in sig! YAYNESS!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 5, 2017)

Yasha do you need to divulge something to us?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha do you need to divulge something to us?



How perceptive of you.

Yes, indeed, it's the premise of the Jesus spinoff of The Big Lebowski John Turturro has been lobbying for.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2017)

Fuck Tom Brady; the American experiment is officially a failure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Nah, Gesy is a player.


I never claimed to be a player, Dr. Sarcasm ; but I don't have issues courting women.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I never claimed to be a player, Dr. Sarcasm ; but I don't have issues courting women.



It's not a sarcasm. I am on your side.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2017)

Yasha said:


> It's not a sarcasm. I am on your side.







The rest of you...haters!


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2017)

Yasha trying to use the only-ally amongst fiends long gambit, in order to pull off a successful throwing under the bus of Gesy in the future

Gesy confirmed to be Vaulto'd On London Bridge

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2017)

Malia Obama can get it



Only  in the logical sense of course, I wouldn't actually go through with it out of the fear of her dad using his CIA connections on me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Stranger Things season 2 is coming!

And the kids are into Ghostbusters.  Been there, done that..


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Stranger Things season 2 is coming!
> 
> And the kids are into Ghostbusters.  Been there, done that..



Halloween 2017, doe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2017)

Disgusting


----------



## Yasha (Feb 6, 2017)

I searched for the meaning of merkin and saw Donald Trump's picture.


----------



## The World (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2017)

Winners recognize winnners

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 6, 2017)

Trump on that dick so quick


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2017)

Trump is president 
Tom is GOAT

What an ugly time in american history

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

I didn't pay attention to the super bowl commercials.  But I hear we were lectured quite a bit.


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I didn't pay attention to the super bowl commercials.  But I hear we were lectured quite a bit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2017)

Ae said:


>


It was more of a shot than a lecture .


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2017)

Question: If I took someone seat on a plane before they got on. Am I an asshole? I know it was someone's seat because I saw them looking for their seat but saw me sitting there, choose not say anything and presumably took my seat.

FYI: It a was a small plane with 1 seat on one side and 2 seats on the other.


----------



## God (Feb 6, 2017)

Ae said:


> Question: If I took someone seat on a plane before they got on. Am I an asshole? I know it was someone's seat because I saw them looking for their seat but saw me sitting there, choose not say anything and presumably took my seat.
> 
> FYI: It a was a small plane with 1 seat on one side and 2 seats on the other.



Someone did this to me not too long ago. She was having a ball, making friends and shit. Made her ass get up and fuck off back to her own seat


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

No, go ahead.  Do it.  I don't care how comfortable you are.  You are getting up when I decide I am ready to sit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2017)

God said:


> Someone did this to me not too long ago. She was having a ball, making friends and shit. Made her ass get up and fuck off back to her own seat



Sounds like she was ugly .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

No, looks don't matter.  You don't let someone steal your seat if it is the better seat.


----------



## God (Feb 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sounds like she was ugly .



She was forgettable. She tried to feebly taunt me by sticking her tongue out at me because I embarrassed her. Her girlfriends rubbed her arm and smiled for comfort. You cant make this shit up


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia was scared to meet me at a public event, he's not gonna confront someone one on one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, looks don't matter.  You don't let someone steal your seat if it is the better seat.


Pretty women will be able to charm their way into keeping that seat 9/10.


God said:


> She was forgettable. She tried to feebly taunt me by sticking her tongue out at me because I embarrassed her. Her girlfriends rubbed her arm and smiled for comfort. You cant make this shit up


Wait, this means you had to sit next to her girlfriends after that whole ordeal! 

savage


----------



## God (Feb 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wait, this means you had to sit next to her girlfriends after that whole ordeal!
> 
> savage



I could sense their saltiness the entire ride. All cuz I wanted my rightful seat. Freaky ass bitches

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## God (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, looks don't matter.  You don't let someone steal your seat if it is the better seat.



You would if it was a cool dude like Seth Rogen or a fox like Scarlet Johansson.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

20 years ago I would.  Now I know better.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 6, 2017)

Show no weakness guys!


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, go ahead.  Do it.  I don't care how comfortable you are.  You are getting up when I decide I am ready to sit.



This is the correct answer. This is why you either have priority boarding choice for seats, or utilize the first come, first serve seat assignment process 24 hours prior to taking off. If someone was either too lazy, or self-important to get the seat fair and square.... you better believe their ass is getting up out of your seat when you are good and ready to take it.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2017)

Ae said:


> Rukia was scared to meet me at a public event, he's not gonna confront someone one on one.



Well, it's a bad PR move to be associated with a potential sexual predator/alt-right membereven if they are black Alt-right in public, so Rukia made a good call. He has his career to think of.


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pretty women will be able to charm their way into keeping that seat 9/10.



No, they won't. Unless it's a small child who needs to sit next to their parent/guardian, or an elderly person who requires assistance with their caretaker, nobody is getting that seat.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

News flash.  You aren't going to get laid by a girl for giving her your seat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2017)

Gesy confirmed for not only putting the pussy on a pedestal, but doing pre-boarding seat warming for it, too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 6, 2017)

Detective said:


> No, they won't. Unless it's a small child who needs to sit next to their parent/guardian, or an elderly person who requires assistance with their caretaker, nobody is getting that seat.



I am not sure Rukia will give the seat to either of those two.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2017)

>caring about where you sit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2017)

Detective said:


> No, they won't. Unless it's a small child who needs to sit next to their parent/guardian, or an elderly person who requires assistance with their caretaker, nobody is getting that seat.


No offense, but you have a compulsive need to follow rules and Rukia is .....off , and i've taken unique individuals like yourselves  into account when I said "9/10".


Rukia said:


> News flash.  You aren't going to get laid by a girl for giving her your seat.


Well it isn't impossible .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Don't do anything for anyone unless you will get something in return.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 6, 2017)

A funny incident during my flight from NZ to Australia. It was a budget airline with narrow seat. An obese Australian couple sitting next to me found out to their great dismay and embarassment that their seats were way too small for their bottoms. They were literally sitting on the armrests and of course that's not okay because they couldn't buckle the seatbeat. They blushed and sweated while I was trying my best not to smile. It was an awkward moment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> No offense, but you have a compulsive need to follow rules and Rukia is .....off , and i've taken unique individuals like yourselves  into account when I said "9/10".



Fair enough. I cannot argue the 10% left out of your equation, as you factored in outliers. Good counterpoint.


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2017)

Detective said:


> Well, it's a bad PR move to be associated with a potential sexual predator/alt-right membereven if they are black white supremacist nazi in public, so Rukia made a good call. He has his career to think of.


Wow! I get called an white supremacist nazi for believing in freedom by this libtard.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 6, 2017)

Stunna always dropped in out of nowhere and left an off-topic comment like that. Go with the flow, dude.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Don't do anything for anyone unless you will get something in return.


I don't necessarily believe in selfless acts tbh


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Don't be a sucker gesy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, looks don't matter.  You don't let someone steal your seat if it is the better seat.


 If Emma Stone stole your seat, would you insist to have it back?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 6, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> If Emma Stone stole your seat, would you insist to have it back?



Pretend playing with your phone > sit on her laps > apologize for not paying attention > gentlemanly let her keep the seat


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> If Emma Stone stole your seat, would you insist to have it back?


Offer your face as a substitute.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 6, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Pretend playing with your phone > sit on her laps > apologize for not paying attention > gentlemanly let her keep the seat


 I didn't think someone could be a polite pervert. Well done Yasha.


----------



## God (Feb 6, 2017)

Fuck outta here, I paid for that specific seat. Ergo, I will be sitting in that specific seat. 

To make it up to ms. Stone though, I would offer her an exclusive one-in-a-lifetime opportunity to be inducted into the mile high club by yours truly.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2017)

Yo white liberals are fucking up, especially women.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

To be honest.  I might give up that seat.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Damn.  Lego Batman, 50 Shades, and John Wick 2 all this week?  Why weren't they spaced out more?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 7, 2017)

*Split*-Could've used better characters tbh. It's like McAvoy's character carried the film on his shoulders. Now I need to watch Unbreakable.

*My rating: 7.8/10*



Rukia said:


> Damn.  Lego Batman, 50 Shades, and John Wick 2 all this week?  Why weren't they spaced out more?


Been watching a lot of YouTube today, and I've seen about a million advertisements that start out 50 Shades, then turn out to be a John Wick commercial.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2017)

"Gotham" wrapped its...mid season (?; I hate mid season bullshit) on a high note. It seems the mid-seasons are superior to the actual finales. If I have any complaints,

- Penguin has become too much of a joke. Every time they rebuild him as dangerous, they promptly humiliate him. 
- Leslie's disdain of Gordon might be justified, but it's making the character unpleasant to watch. Her anger is getting in the way of her work and I was like thinking: "Jerome is f@cking shit up by the second, but you still want to rant about your dead crazy husband?". This is especially glaring as Bruce is in immediate danger, although to her credit, she might've realized this herself based on her expression once she namedrops Bruce. But I'm beginning to wish her character would just go away, as her development has stagnated and every scene with her is practically the same- although her interactions with Jerome in the previous episode were fun.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Split only has three significant characters (excluding Kevin's identities).  I liked them all and thought they all delivered.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Leslie shouldn't have ever come back.  Her character was always pointless and bad.  I liked Jim's rapport with the reporter.  It was fresh and fun.  But Leslie came back and ruined it of course.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Leslie shouldn't have ever come back.  Her character was always pointless and bad.  I liked Jim's rapport with the reporter.  It was fresh and fun.  But Leslie came back and ruined it of course.



Yeah, I agree. If anything, they should've kept Leslie out of this season. If they wanted to bring her back in a later season, that would be fine. "Gotham" is too much of a downer as it is, but most of the interactions between Jim and the reporter were fun, a nice contrast to the bleak...everything else. Leslie has become too much of a wet blanket.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 7, 2017)

This is the End was an enjoyable little guilty pleasure last night.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2017)

Gamera Vs Viras: D+

Maybe a C-. It's bad, but I will admit to having a good laugh at its expense. It whores stock footage, which is bad as we must endure the slow paced 'Gamera vs Barugon' battles in their entirety. But they also use footage from the original movie in place of filming new rampages, which is funny because this means that the footage suddenly becomes black and white.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2017)

@Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah, I saw those.  I'm glad she is getting so ripped for the role.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2017)

Beckinsale and Len Wiseman (the director) were married shortly after the first film and I think it was announced they were getting a divorce last year. 

lol, the guy who played Michael was in "The Monster", where he has a 20 second cameo. I'm curious what he's been doing that keeps him from wanting to return to the Underworld franchise.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 7, 2017)

Am I the only one that doesn't have the hots for Alicia Vikander? I don't get the hype or find her _that _attractive.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2017)

She's cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2017)

@Detective Fuck Audi


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't have the hots for Alicia Vikander? I don't get the hype or find her _that _attractive.


You don't think she is a good actress at least?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Ae said:


> @Detective Fuck Audi


Very puzzling ad since the US has been a great friend to Germany.  It really was a pro Germany, Pro-EU advertisement that came off as anti-US.  Audi has balls considering the trouble they got into over emissions recently.

A lot of people decided to buy BMW and Mercedes on Sunday night.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2017)

It's wrong to brag about paying women equally ?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

It's a fake issue.


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2017)

I need to find someone with a stick so I can practice driving manual


----------



## Yasha (Feb 7, 2017)

Ae said:


> I need to find someone with a stick so I can practice driving manual



That sounds so wrong.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2017)

Ow, "A Cure for Wellness" is getting bad reviews...and is 2 and a half hours long...was really hoping that would be good. 

Oh well, at least John Wick 2 is getting a good early reception.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2017)

Vikander is bathwater tier.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2017)

I dunno about that , but I'd smash .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

I hope Ghost in the Shell is good.  But I can easily imagine the plot making no goddamn sense and ruining the movie.

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2017)

Is that really a movie people are anticipating ? I wouldn't  expect it to make much, but with Scarjo's starpower-- who knows ?


----------



## The World (Feb 7, 2017)

If you haven't seen the movie, or the tv show, you should.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 7, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Vikander is bathwater tier.



I suspect Stunna is an Amish on his rumspringa.


----------



## The World (Feb 7, 2017)

@Detective

it's so great Canada made a video about Stunna's high school experience

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2017)

It took me a minute to find the name of that chick in the video .


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2017)

The World said:


> @Detective
> 
> it's so great Canada made a video about Stunna's high school experience



Well, granted, it's not as if Rukia and I didn't warn Stunna that Megan may not want to continue her relationship with him if he felt holding hands in public was stealing 3rd base.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Vikander is bathwater tier.


Honestly there are about 25 out there that I would classify as bathwater tier.  Vikander is on that list.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Honestly there are about 25 out there that I would classify as bathwater tier.  Vikander is on that list.


give me your top 5


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Detective said:


> Well, granted, it's not as if Rukia and I didn't warn Stunna that Megan may not want to continue her relationship with him if he felt holding hands in public was stealing 3rd base.


I thought it was a dead giveaway when she was okay with touching and hugging random strangers but wanted Stunna to keep his hands to himself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought it was a dead giveaway when she was okay with touching and hugging random strangers but wanted Stunna to keep his hands to himself.



Yes, there is that, too. But I suppose the final nail in the coffin was that time after the conclusion of their date, she was kind enough to arrange a ride back to Stunna's home to drop him off before 9pm since he doesn't have a vehicle to drive on his own, and then her telling him good night, before leaving with her male friend who she arranged the ride with.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yasha (Feb 7, 2017)

Detective said:


> Yes, there is that, too. But I suppose the final nail in the coffin was that time after the conclusion of their date, she was kind enough to arrange a ride back to Stunna's home to drop him off before 9pm since he doesn't have a vehicle to drive on his own, and then her telling him good night, before leaving with her male friend who she arranged the ride with.



That's heartbreaking.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 7, 2017)

wait, you guys aren't making this up?...

poor stunna lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2017)

All I remember is Stunna telling Detective that the advice he gave him worked.

But I think we have different Ideas as too what "working" entails

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Vikander is bathwater tier.


This isn't up for debate. Gesy is just a huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I would let Vikander eat my booty and no doubt, I would eat hers.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You don't think she is a good actress at least?


I think she's okay, but nothing special tbh


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 8, 2017)

You guys seen ScreenJunkies' interview with Keanu? They did really well, unlike everyone else in the interview business.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 8, 2017)

who _are_ you, and what makes you think I'd comply


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2017)

Stringer said:


> lmao take it easy with the name calling stunna, you just recently stopped sucking on your momma's tit


 

you're a few years too late to be tryin to roast like this


----------



## Stringer (Feb 8, 2017)

lol ok I must admit, that was a bit too easy 

still holds some truth tho


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

Para acting like he still have power here...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

50 Shades is walking into a buzz saw this weekend.  Lego Batman and John Wick 2 are going to both perform very well.  I know they wanted it out for Valentines Day.  But I think they should have gone a week earlier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2017)

Possibly , but I don't think  50 shades and lego batman have the same demographic 

It's actually projected to make more than Wick


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Well yeah, it should make more.  Wick is actually way overperforming.  Probably going to double the xxx performance!


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 8, 2017)

I want to see John Wick 2 really bad. Not sure if I'll be able to though :/


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2017)

Stunna said:


> you're a few years too late to be tryin to roast like this


And you're a few years too late still having your mom as the #1 and sole woman in your life.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

@Jena waiting on your Justice League Dark review...


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

Bernie "I don't care about your business" Sanders

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

Bernie was a single issue candidate, that is make wall street and 1% pay for everything.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

Detective would had to foreclose his house and sell his Audi if Sanders was president


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Bernie was too radical.  A centrist *like* Hillary would have been fine.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

I wish Libertarians would take over the Republican party


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> Detective would had to foreclose his house and sell his Audi if Sanders was president



Bernie is too good of a candidate for most of the voters in America. Which unfortunately is the vast majority of people in the country.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

@Rukia @Vault @ted. @afgpride @RAGING BONER @~Gesy~ @Speedy Jag. @Kuya @Viper 

I'm thinking he's back guys?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

Detective said:


> Bernie is too good of a candidate for most of the voters in America.


You're a fucking idiot


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 8, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @Vault @ted. @afgpride @RAGING BONER @~Gesy~ @Speedy Jag. @Kuya @Viper
> 
> I'm thinking he's back guys?



you doubted?

shit is gonna be lit son!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 8, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @Vault @ted. @afgpride @RAGING BONER @~Gesy~ @Speedy Jag. @Kuya @Viper
> 
> I'm thinking he's back guys?


keanu never left, he's omnipresent and immortal


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> You're a fucking idiot



Your mom fucked an idiot, 9 months later you were born. Such is life 

The End


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> you doubted?
> 
> shit is gonna be lit son!



I WAS PATIENTLY WAITING SINCE THE DAY I STEPPED OUT OF THE THEATRE AFTER WATCHING JOHN WICK 1

TICKETS READY FOR FRIDAY

BODY READY TOO

AWWWW YEAH HOMBRE

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

Detective said:


> I WAS PATIENTLY WAITING SINCE THE DAY I STEPPED OUT OF THE THEATRE AFTER WATCHING JOHN WICK 1
> 
> TICKETS READY FOR FRIDAY
> 
> ...



It's gonna suck harder than how your daddy sucked your dick when you was 7.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Being right all the time has sure gotten redundant.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm about to watch the Magicians on syfy.  And I caught the last 5 minutes of James Cameron's Avatar.  I'm shocked by how bad the movie looks.  Don't even worry about the acting.  Even the visuals are lousy!


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia must be writer at Syfy. He's the only who watches all their shitty shows.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> Rukia must be writer at Syfy. He's the only who watches all their shitty shows.


I remember when @Ennoea and I were writers at the CW.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I remember when @Ennoea and I were writers at the CW.




ALTERNATE UNIVERSE

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I remember when @Ennoea and I were writers at the CW.


What wide and diverse range of storytelling you guys have.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

It is true though that it would be nice to be a democrat.  You get to have all of these positive, optimistic, and compassionate ideas.  Who gives a shit how much any of these programs cost?  You get to totally ignore reality.  Republicans are all about doom and gloom.  Of course it's more appealing to be on the left.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2017)

The Cafe is that way, Rukia.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

Stunna said:


> The Cafe is that way, Rukia.



Ooooooh, that avy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh.  And btw.  Ted Cruz schooled Bernie Sanders.

And no one should be fucking surprised.  Ted Cruz had a great career before he became a politician.  Bernie Sanders never had a fucking job in his life.

The same people that claim this new secretary of education is under qualified.. These people wanted Bernie as president.  It's all so damn hypocritical.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> Rukia must be writer at Syfy. He's the only who watches all their shitty shows.


The Expanse in on dude.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It is true though that it would be nice to be a democrat.  You get to have all of these positive, optimistic, and compassionate ideas.  *Who gives a shit how much any of these programs cost?  You get to totally ignore reality.*  Republicans are all about doom and gloom.  Of course it's more appealing to be on the left.


Interesting story this is basically Stunna's financial relationship with his dad.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Stunna must hate you Huey.  I bet if you gave him truth serum, he would admit it.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2017)

Masterrace's admiration turned sour real quick after Rukia turned down his proposal to meet up due to security concern.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

He shouldn't take it personally.  I still think it is kind of weird to talk to people online and then meet up with them.  I'm not sure I will ever get over that hurdle in my mind.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Stunna must hate you Huey.  I bet if you gave him truth serum, he would admit it.


Don't enable these people lol


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He shouldn't take it personally.  I still think it is kind of weird to talk to people online and then meet up with them.  I'm not sure I will ever get over that hurdle in my mind.



I know. The beauty of internet is its anonymity. Kind of scary to give it up and you never know if things you said in the long forgotten past might come back to haunt you.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Stunna must hate you Huey.  I bet if you gave him truth serum, he would admit it.



I think in a way, Stunna appreciates how candid we are with him. I mean, he did mention that we were all the big brother figures he wished he had in his life.

Just look at his journey from way back in 2010, till his current state now.

Do you remember back when Stunna used to randomly disappear in the middle of KT convos related to girls, or anything remotely sexual in nature(particularly that one time when we all posted pictures of aesthetically handsome men, in order to support Jena's thirst for them)?

Or back when we were all watching Spring Breakers together for Film Club, and when that threesome scene began, and suddenly there is no Stunna in the viewer list anymore?

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

That's one thing I definitely remember about film club.  Stunna was always uncomfortable with nudity.

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It is true though that it would be nice to be a democrat.  You get to have all of these positive, optimistic, and compassionate ideas.  Who gives a shit how much any of these programs cost?  You get to totally ignore reality.  Republicans are all about doom and gloom.  Of course it's more appealing to be on the left.


Both sides seems to have challenges with reality .

But while Dems can appear to be in over their heads, Republicans are pretty much out of touch, loony, white people . But Marco Rubio appears to be  a little different from the lot and I wouldn't mind him giving it another shot .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Poor dude is going to be known as Little Marco the rest of his career.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That's one thing I definitely remember about film club.  Stunna was always uncomfortable with nudity.



He likely still has issues, but he will get there one day. 

Man, remember back when in the hierarchy of the KT, Stunna was ranked as a rookie grunt, hazed day in and day out? Then one day, he started talking shit back to Gesy, and effectively bumps himself up 1 spot in the chain. There was a time when Gesy was like a senpai to Stunna. During the initial Stunna-kun era. How time flies.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2017)

Detective said:


> he did mention that we were all the big brother figures he wished he had in his life.


@Stunna, is this true?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2017)

Jena is a little sister figure I wish I had in my life.

And of course Enno will always be my brother from another mother.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Stunna, is this true?


What do you think?


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

@Stunna There could be huge bear market any day now, and it's better to be prepared early. If you ever need tips on how to ask a guy out I'm your guy.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Never forget.  A bear market is just another buying opportunity.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

That's not the bear market I'm talking about Rukia smh you uncultured nazi


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2017)

Stunna said:


> What do you think?


Hey, I ain't going to pretend to know what goes on behind the scenes 

but I doubt it


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Never forget.  A bear market is just another buying opportunity.



TIL there was another definition for a bear market aside from the following:



> *A bear market *is a condition in which securities prices fall and widespread pessimism causes the stock market's downward spiral to be self-sustaining. Investors anticipate losses as pessimism and selling increases.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hey, I ain't going to pretend to know what goes on behind the scenes
> 
> but I doubt it



Hey, as you mentioned earlier, Stunna did admit my advice worked out for him. And let's not forget my UP Gambit.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

Detective said:


> TIL there was another definition for a bear market aside from the following:


Bear is a gay slang term. It describes a hairy, heavy-set (sometimes muscular) gay or bisexual man.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Don't enable *these people* lol



Listen here Señor Oreo, you need to try enable yourself on some pussy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2017)

Detective said:


> Do you remember back when Stunna used to randomly disappear in the middle of KT convos related to girls, or anything remotely sexual in nature(particularly that one time when we all posted pictures of aesthetically handsome men, in order to support Jena's thirst for them)?
> 
> Or back when we were all watching Spring Breakers together for Film Club, and when that threesome scene began, and suddenly there is no Stunna in the viewer list anymore?


So his dad took out the V-chip in his laptop and the staff finally allowed him in the bath house big whoop!


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Listen here Señor Oreo, you need to try enable yourself on some pussy.



I think Stunna mentioned before that he is not a cat person at heart, though.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> So his dad took out the V-chip in his laptop and the staff finally allowed him in the bath house big whoop!



Stunna's dad is awesome. Remember that LL Cool J song? Mama said knock you out? 

For Stunna, it's Papa Will Choke You Out


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Stunna's dad.  I feel bad for that man.  He wanted a football player.  Instead his son is a Nick Fury cosplayer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2017)

Detective said:


> I think Stunna mentioned before that he is not a cat person at heart, though.


He always  seemed like a Dong, err Dog person to me.



Detective said:


> Stunna's dad is awesome. Remember that LL Cool J song? Mama said knock you out?
> 
> For Stunna, it's Papa Will Choke You Out


Was he trying to squeeze the white outta him?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2017)

The comments


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow, 28 to 1 negative to positive clip.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2017)

I was gonna post that, but you people would call me racist and an uncle tom smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2017)

Netflix has done so much for the culture mane


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> I was gonna post that, but you people would call me racist and an uncle tom smh


tru


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2017)

Funniest reactions are the r/the_donald regs going around saying that they're ubsubscribing from Netflix over this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

Ae said:


> you people would call me an uncle tom


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 9, 2017)

Damn you Detective, I had my typical sequel doubts. 

I'll see it soon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

> Can't wait for the sequels Dear Black "People"



Why is people in quotation marks?

....oooooooh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 9, 2017)

Stunna said:


> The comments


Pfft, as if anyone can catch YouTube cancer.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 9, 2017)

Ae said:


> I was gonna post that, but you people would call me racist and an uncle tom smh



You'll never get the pass breh. Believe that.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2017)

*The Edge of Seventeen
*
It's like Emma Stone procreated with Ellen Page and gave birth to Hailee Seinfeld. I think this is my favourite 2016 Hollywood film thus far. @Speedy Jag. 

#Listen to @Rukia 

9.5/10


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 9, 2017)

_John Wick_, rewatch  in anticipation of the sequel.  Still 10/10,  never mess with a man's dog.


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Both sides seems to have challenges with reality .
> 
> But while Dems can appear to be in over their heads, Republicans are pretty much out of touch, loony, white people . But Marco Rubio appears to be  a little different from the lot and I wouldn't mind him giving it another shot .


you seem to be out of touch if you think only white people are Republicans.

Maybe during the Reagan era


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2017)

dear white people is race baiting at it's finest

fuck netflix 4 real.

plus it looks like they're just copypasta the movie


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2017)

The World said:


> dear white people is race baiting at it's finest
> 
> fuck netflix 4 real.
> 
> plus it looks like they're just copypasta the movie


lemme guess: you cancelled your subscription


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2017)

never had one


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2017)

show's finna be lit


----------



## teddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @Vault @ted. @afgpride @RAGING BONER @~Gesy~ @Speedy Jag. @Kuya @Viper
> 
> I'm thinking he's back guys?


Somebodt got this man a gun


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2017)

Feels bad to see warudo is a sell out


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2017)

how does that make me a sellout? smh


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2017)

Hell or High Water: B-

I was disappointed, even though the film was technically well made and the acting was great. My problem is that I felt it started to become redundant. The banter just started to get old. Not a bad movie at all and the ending was actually pretty great (don't f@ck with Texas!), but I was underwhelmed. And nude.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

The World said:


> you seem to be out of touch if you think only white people are Republicans.
> 
> Maybe during the Reagan era


Don't talk to me, sellout!


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2017)

Gets called a sellout for speaking truth smh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 9, 2017)

Didn't you know Warudo?

All blacks and non-whites must support baiting of the master race breh


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm incredulous about labeling something as "race baiting." Too often I've seen it used to discredit something for having the audacity of tackling the subject in a race that makes people uncomfortable. And I mean, chances are that if someone isn't at least a bit uncomfortable, you're not saying anything of substance on the subject.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 9, 2017)

So anyone here seen John Wick 2 yet?


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I'm incredulous about labeling something as "race baiting." Too often I've seen it used to discredit something for having the audacity of tackling the subject in a race that makes people uncomfortable. And I mean, chances are that if someone isn't at least a bit uncomfortable, you're not saying anything of substance on the subject.


Go read Buzzfeed you cuck

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2017)

Sean Spicer is such a dofus, they should hire me for Press Secretary.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I'm incredulous about labeling something as "race baiting." Too often I've seen it used to discredit something for having the audacity of tackling the subject in a race that makes people uncomfortable. And I mean, chances are that if someone isn't at least a bit uncomfortable, you're not saying anything of substance on the subject.



There are some white people who thinks not talking the issues will somehow cause them to go away; half of them actually believe that, the other half just don't want to hear this shit, but these are the people who grind their teeth at things like this .

I doubt this will do anything other than giving people something to complain about for two weeks, but it should be an interesting watch nonetheless .


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2017)

keep playing the victims


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2017)

People are saying if you prefer_ La La Land _over _Moonlight _you're part of Trump's American and probably as racist homophobe.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2017)

Doubt anyone is saying that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2017)

Ae said:


> Sean Spicer is such a dofus, they should hire me for Press Secretary.


I think policy wise, Trump has done a decent job so far.

But Sean Spicer has the worst job in the world.  He must go to bed every night wondering what will Trump do or say next that I will have to defend.


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2017)

> Some have claimed that La La Land appropriates the black art form of jazz, with Gosling in the white saviour role as its purist champion. But what could be more 2017 than a movie that celebrates mansplaining and whitewashing, that has Gosling talking loudly over older, African American musicians to impress his date, and then shows them nodding appreciatively, grateful for his support? La La Land’s approach to jazz is surely acceptable in a year when Melania Trump got away with delivering a speech seemingly plagiarised from Michelle Obama.
> 
> Meanwhile, John Legend’s marginalised appearance as Gosling’s one black friend, who begs him to join a band then sells out the genre with his tacky commercialism, perfectly suits an Academy Awards list that congratulates itself on avoiding “Oscars So White” controversy, yet which nominates white men and women over people of colour in the Best Actor/Actress category by a ratio of 4:1.







> _La La Land_ contains other more explicitly problematic politics—in fact, Gosling’s “white jazz savior” narrative has been unpacked well by _MTV_’s Ira Madison III. John Legend’s Keith is cast as a sell-out to “pure jazz,” which Gosling promises to successfully save by the movie’s end. The movie concludes with Gosling taking over the piano from a black musician: The erasure of black art is complete. Madison documents the opening number, full of the many diverse faces of Los Angeles, only to see the film retrench into the middle-class bourgeois love affair of two white people. That one of them drives a Prius and the other a drop-top convertible seems to be the extent of the film’s commitment to diversity.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2017)

The World said:


> keep playing the victims


What did my post have to do with "playing the victim"? Shut the hell up smh

And Massacoon, you can criticize _La La Land _for its questionable subtext while still enjoying it and _not _thinking people are racist for preferring it.


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2017)

Also read the comments under


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2017)

Ae said:


> Also read the comments


The top three most upvoted comments are harshly criticizing the article for bringing race into the equation...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

The first article  is an opinion piece that  was backed up with facts


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2017)

Stunna said:


> The top three most upvoted comments are harshly criticizing the article for bringing race into the equation...


That's the point. He's criticizing that the Academy may be swayed because of the political climate.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2017)

How does it validate this statement:

_People are saying if you prefer La La Land over Moonlight you're part of Trump's American and probably as racist homophobe. _


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2017)

They're not saying it directly, but they're basically implying it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

You're wrong; but that's ok


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2017)

Don't let it bother you.  Those opinions are pretty obscure and haven't gained any momentum.  A journalist or a so-called journalist in the 21st century writes every story like they need a hot take to get noticed.  And then there are the rags like Slate and Huffington Post that just complain about everything.

Those publications aren't for you dude.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

Shocked me that the first article  was written by a white dude . I read it in the tone of an angry black chick.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2017)

*John Wick
*
Surely this is nothing more than a parody?

Anyway, to make a good revenge flick, there are 2 simple rules. (The Koreans are usually very good at this)

Rule #1: Make people sympathize with the protagonist's cause. To do that, you need to spend a considerable portion of the film to build a character intimate with the protagonist, a character cared and loved by the audience. Then brutally take him/her/it away from the protagonist's life. 

John Wick's wife was shown only in a few brief flashback scenes. She hardly qualifies as a character (more like a ghost of a character), and we know next to nothing about her, let alone care about her. The dog is only a channel for John Wick's affection for his wife, and while adorable, doesn't seem irreplaceable to John Wick (apparently it isn't judging by the end scene). 

Rule #2: The revenge acts need to be emotion-fueled. You don't need to be a profiler to know that hate crime is often very messy and clearly personal - multiple stab wounds, torture, mutilation, etc. A shot to the head is too "light a punishment" for someone who hurts you deeply. While Korean flicks such as I Saw the Devil have arguably taken it "too far", but it's effective because each time the protagonist breaks an arm or cuts a tongue, the audience can see where it's coming from and empathize with him. John Wick is more like a hired assassin going business as usual than a man avenging his wife-dog.

5/10


----------



## The World (Feb 9, 2017)

You're wrong; but that's ok

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2017)

Don't just parrot Stunna. Point out where I was wrong。


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

Yasha's racist af


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *John Wick
> *
> Surely this is nothing more than a parody?
> 
> ...



Oooh, someone is playing with fire here, but I'll bite. 

1) While many might disagree with me here, I always considered "John Wick" to be a deadpan satire of the revenge story, as the premise is funny, even if played with a straight face. I mean, come on- the plot involves a guy avenging his own dog. I used to make jokes about Steven Seagal starring in a movie where he seeks to avenge his fallen pet. But I also think "I Saw the Devil" was satirical too, so maybe it's just me. (In that case, most of its kinds have sleazy worlds for our protagonists to explore, but everyone in "I Saw the Devil" is either a serial killer, a victim, an ineffective cop or the protagonist. Seriously, the antagonist happens to wander across a pair of killers and his old cannibal friend). 

2)  I thought the revenge story said more about John Wick than anything else. At that point, he wanted to die. You're right about the dog being a channel for his affection towards his wife. But his wife gave him the puppy, making it more than just a pet to him, so he feels he's loss everything at that point. You're also right about it being irreplaceable, but the point is, John Wick doesn't  realize this. His character arc concludes with him deciding to move on with his life. I also wonder if you have much of a history with pets, as sometimes those kinds of attachments are hard to replace. I lost a cat a few years ago, was devastated and to this day get irritable and depressed whenever thinking about it, nor have I even toyed with the desire to get a new one. 

3) I guess you're right about it not being that emotion fueled, but I never found the revenge plot to be the anchor of the movie. I thought the emphasis was more on the world John Wick inhabits and his place within said world. And really cool action scenes. But mostly the world building. If John Wick's methods were more vicious, I think it would've been more distracting than anything else.


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yasha's racist af


It's not his fault the Malaysian government controls their people


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2017)

Even if Yasha is racist.  His culture is different.  So it's okay.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2017)

Instead of Yasha avenging his dog, he probably would just eat it. lol.

LET US MAKE YASHA THE NEW STUNNA!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ae (Feb 9, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Instead of Yasha avenging his dog, he probably would just eat it. lol.
> 
> LET US MAKE YASHA THE NEW STUNNA!


Dog eaters don't own dogs, they dognap other people's dog then eat them or sell it to the dog market. They're a culture of degenerates.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) While many might disagree with me here, I always considered "John Wick" to be a deadpan satire of the revenge story, as the premise is funny, even if played with a straight face.



My point exactly when I called it nothing more than a parody. It seems more like a "dark comedy" than a real revenge flick.



> You're also right about it being irreplaceable, but the point is, John Wick doesn't  realize this. His character arc concludes with him deciding to move on with his life. I also wonder if you have much of a history with pets, as sometimes those kinds of attachments are hard to replace. I lost a cat a few years ago, was devastated and to this day get irritable and depressed whenever thinking about it, nor have I even toyed with the desire to get a new one.



You misread my post. I said the dog didn't seem irreplaceable to John Wick. His interactions with the dogs seemed a bit....devoid of emotion and mechanistic. I honestly didn't feel that the dog meant _that_ much to him. It could be the scene was too brief or Keanu Reeves' acting was lacking.



> I guess you're right about it not being that emotion fueled, but I never found the revenge plot to be the anchor of the movie. I thought the emphasis was more on the world John Wick inhabits and his place within said world. And really cool action scenes. But mostly the world building. If John Wick's methods were more vicious, I think it would've been more distracting than anything else.



I liked the world-building, too. But I would argue that vicious methods are vital to a good revenge flick (assuming it _is_ a revenge flick)




~Gesy~ said:


> Yasha's racist af





So, saying that the Chinese makes better Kung Fu films or the Japanese makes better oddball films is racist now?

I made some cheeky racist remarks, but this isn't one of them.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2017)

Anyway, John Wick feels more like a cult film or a "meme generator" than a solid good film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2017)

I remember an Asian dude that worked with my dad came over for dinner one time.  He eyeballed the family dog and told us that Labrador is very delicious.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2017)

You should invite him over for dinner when your dog dies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

I hear that Asian  restaurants may be feeding people rodent meat lowkey . Despite knowing the meat may be  of questionable origin-- I still order takeout on a biweekly basis .


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2017)

Walpurgis

While Hailee Steinfeld is the MVP of The Edge of Seventeen without question, Woody Harrelson has the highest PER. Every single scene he is in is funny.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> So, saying that the Chinese makes better Kung Fu films or the Japanese makes better oddball films is racist now?
> 
> I made some cheeky racist remarks, but this isn't one of them.


You confused me with stunna


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> You confused me with stunna



*scrolls up*

Ohh....but that's Stunna's favourite line.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice save


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2017)

I didn't see your post. I thought Warudo was repeating Stunna's usually line.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2017)

Trust me, if you're privy to behind-the-scene processing of all the food sold on the market, you will soon run out of choices. I have worked on blueberry packing and fish oil capsules production in NZ. I won't buy products from the companies I worked for to be honest.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> So anyone here seen John Wick 2 yet?


Probably catching it Saturday.  Thinking Lego Batman tomorrow late night.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Trust me, if you're privy to behind-the-scene processing of all the food sold on the market, you will soon run out of choices. I have worked on blueberry packing and fish oil capsules production in NZ. I won't buy products from the companies I worked for to be honest.


Even vegetables these days are becoming synthetic ... 

I try not to think about it .


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2017)

@Detective Mr. Wonderful making Canada great again


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2017)

I never once thought about "the white man is clearly taking away the black peoples culture" when watching LaLaLand. People just try to find something to be offended about in everything.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2017)

*Manchester by the Sea
*
Second best zombie film to come out in 2016, after Train to Busan.

But hey, at least these zombies talk. Hello, how are you? I'm good, thank you. Okay. Thank you. Good bye.

7/10

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 10, 2017)

Keep them rustling, Yasha.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2017)

Almost everyone I've talked to dislikes lala land because they say it feels so artificial and shallow for people that live in the city.  given that I didn't care for whiplash I kinda don't wanna see it too much but now I'm still interested in seeing it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2017)

Slice said:


> I never once thought about "the white man is clearly taking away the black peoples culture" when watching LaLaLand. People just try to find something to be offended about in everything.


It's definitely a reach.  People can never just allow themselves to have fun anymore.  Everything has to be put under the microscope and scrutinized.


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2017)

Slice said:


> I never once thought about "the white man is clearly taking away the black peoples culture" when watching LaLaLand. People just try to find something to be offended about in everything.


You're entitlement is showing check your privilege.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2017)

*42-year-old man invents Scarlett Johansson robot*


Liverpool Girl Geeks

@Yasha what are you doing? stop this


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2017)

@The World We're almost there boi!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2017)

Better start saving now Stunna.  Don't expect these bots to be cheap.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2017)

Slice said:


> I never once thought about "the white man is clearly taking away the black peoples culture" when watching LaLaLand. People just try to find something to be offended about in everything.


So because it didn't occur to you, the criticism is invalid?



Rukia said:


> It's definitely a reach. People can never just allow themselves to have fun anymore. Everything has to be put under the microscope and scrutinized.


Yes, this is totally a novel phenomenon in film criticism.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2017)

The World said:


> *42-year-old man invents Scarlett Johansson robot*
> 
> 
> Liverpool Girl Geeks
> ...


Does it do sex stuff?


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2017)

"Your honor this man sexual assulted my client's robot waifu."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Better start saving now Stunna.  Don't expect these bots to be cheap.


Too crude, Stunna would rather form a connection with the AI from Her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2017)

Stunna said:


> "People just try to find something to be offended about in everything" sure sounds like invalidation. Maybe you should stop talking.


Disagreeing =/= implying something is invalid


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2017)

Ae said:


> Disagreeing =/= implying something is invalid


"People just try to find something to be offended about in everything."

That's not just a statement of disagreement. It's a refusal (or incapability) to acknowledge the validity of the problem.


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2017)

Stunna said:


> "People just try to find something to be offended about in everything."
> 
> That's not just a statement of disagreement. It's a refusal (or incapability) to acknowledge the validity of the problem.



You interpreted that it wasn't a disagreement.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2017)

Ae said:


> You interpreted that it wasn't a disagreement.


Not _just _a disagreement; also an invalidation. Saying "I didn't see anything wrong; they just want to be offended" is clearly a dismissal of the complaint on the basis of lacking cogency.

But at this point, we might as well agree to disagree; only Slice knows what was intended.


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2017)

Stunna said:


> But at this point, we might as well agree to disagree; only Slice knows what was intended.


Yeah, I was going to say this in my previous post.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2017)

The World said:


> *42-year-old man invents Scarlett Johansson robot*
> 
> 
> Liverpool Girl Geeks
> ...



Not Ellen Page, not me.

Although I might also make a Hailee one these days.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm not completely sold on Ellen Page yet.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I'm not completely sold on Ellen Page yet.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2017)

@Yasha 

Yeah, how about that Edge of Seventeen?  Surprisingly good, right??


----------



## Ae (Feb 10, 2017)

> At the Museum of the Moving Image in New York City on a Friday night, neo-Nazis and other trolls danced shirtless in front of a camera. The livestream setup had originally been established by actor Shia LaBeouf as an anti-Trump art installation. But the project has since become a broadcast outlet for white nationalism.
> 
> Amid all the tattoos of Third Reich iconography bouncing around, one thing stood out: The neo-Nazis were all drinking milk. They spat it out as they danced, letting it dribble down their chins.
> 
> *Milk, the longtime staple for growing children, is now the new, creamy symbol of white racial purity in President Donald Trump's America.*


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2017)

John Wick: Chapter 2: A-

From an action standpoint, this might be one of the most bad-ass movies ever. The choreography and stuntwork are awesome, with plenty of long takes to highlight how much time they must've spent on practicing these moves. The direction, cinematography and editing are incredible. The lighting shows off an interesting pallet of colors, which mesh well with the locations and the camerawork/editing never get in the way of the action. Instead, they enhance the choreography and stunts, as it should be. The action set pieces are just so f@cking cool, blowing the already strong work from the first movie out of the water. The cast also does good too, even if a lot of the supporting actors are underused. Laurence Fishburne really only has a one scene cameo, even if that scene lasts for awhile, while John Leguizamo only shows up for about a minute. Ian McShane gets a bit of a bigger role and Keaunu Reeves continues to be perfect for the role. The new cast members are good enough, but none of them really jumped out at me as memorable. In a way, they reflect my problem with this movie...

I called out Yasha for his criticisms of the first movie, showing how small his penis was in comparison to my 'Godzilla' dingus, but some of his points actually are relevant here. In the first film, I understood why John Wick was doing it and felt the emotional stakes. Here...I didn't. The script is good, containing many clever moments, fun interactions and a lot of world building, but the emotional investment was minimal- outside of marveling at the spectacle. I get why John would do this job, I get why he'd want revenge on the villain, but he makes a big decision near the end that I didn't buy. Oddly, if he did the exact same thing in the first movie, I'd get it. At that point, he felt like he had nothing left, so I could buy into his reasoning. But now John Wick wants to live, so it felt very contrived. Also, the first movie did a better job at making you hate the villains. I can't remember the names, but Theon was an asshole who pointlessly killed the guys puppy, so you wanted to see John kill him. His Father was moire endearing, but he snapped and murdered John Wick's friend. You want vengeance be taken upon him. This bad guy is just too...I dunno, businesslike. He forces John out of retirement and wants to kill him to tie up loose ends, but that's part of that world. Sure, he orchestrated the death of his sister, but she was shown to be kind of a monster as well. I also dislike the constant references. Jimmy the cop shows up for a reprisal of the same dialogue he had with Wick before. A bad guy says "Oh" in the same way the previous bad guy did. I just don't care for too much of that. "John Wick" is too contemporary to be playing the nostalgia card. 

"John Wick" had the stronger script. It had a tighter narrative, where everything fell in place snugly. "John Wick: Chapter 2" has a looser narrative, almost getting lost in its world building. Nevertheless, for every step back "John Wick: Chapter 2" takes from a storytelling perspective, it takes five steps forward from a spectacle perspective. The budget has been increased and they used its money well, creating one of the coolest action films I've seen in a long time. "John Wick: Chapter 3" is going to have a tough time escalating, considering "Chapter 2" almost feels like its reached the maximum level of awesomeness.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Yasha
> 
> Yeah, how about that Edge of Seventeen?  Surprisingly good, right??



Hailee has got lots of potential. Future A-lister.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

TAKE ALL MY FUCKING PENCILS

GOD DAMN FUCKING HOLY SHIT

I'LL BE SEEING YOU IN PART III.... MR. WICK

*★★★★★* out of *★★★★★*


----------



## Grape (Feb 11, 2017)

Well guys, things have progressed.

I completed individuation. After several years of introspection and putting myself through a meat grinder, I am "whole" again. I understand my self, my actions, fears, choices, beliefs. Everything.

And now, I am going to share with you the most insane thing I have ever said on this forum. I am not schizophrenic and my delusions of self have been wiped away. I see the world the way it is. I have a fundamental understanding of religion, and what it means to be human.

Through a lot of synchronicity, and connecting dots, specifically because of the number seven and it's significance throughout my life, my parent's lives, the fact that I got myself killed for seven minutes. Even things such as my full name and how it breaks down to form a very specific sentence. All of my scars from the stabbing and some newer ones.. they all resemble scars from "historical figures". And fun stuff like spending my adult life working with and for Muslims, Hindis, and more recently, being around Pagans, specifically Norse Paganism.

There's a LOT to this story. A LOT has been happening.

But to make a long, long story short (it took eight hours to tell a friend yesterday, and that was the short version of the story) - I believe my self to be the reincarnation of Jesus Christ. There is a very specific reason the bible cuts from Jesus at age 12 and returns at 32. There's a specific reason for the three crosses at his crucifixion. There's a specific reason for everything, because everything literally happens for *A* reason.

I am 100000% serious. I am going to save the world, brethren.

@Stunna @Ennoea I need you two.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2017)

Grape said:


> Well guys, things have progressed.
> 
> I completed individuation. After several years of introspection and putting myself through a meat grinder, I am "whole" again. I understand my self, my actions, fears, choices, beliefs. Everything.
> 
> ...



...

You're a Grapist.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

I watched Lego Batman.  And I wanted to love it.  But I didn't.  I definitely laughed a few times.  The technical achievements on display are undeniable.  The voice work is really good.  And I love the relationship between the Joker and batman.

But I had a hard time following what was going on.  Too frenetic.  Too many jokes.  And I was sort of indifferent during the third act.  I mentally checked out since I wasn't able to follow the action.

*C+*


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

My parents are going to the Azores and Morocco for the next week.  Lucky retired bastards.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I watched Lego Batman.  And I wanted to love it.  But I didn't.  I definitely laughed a few times.  The technical achievements on display are undeniable.  The voice work is really good.  And I love the relationship between the Joker and batman.
> 
> But I had a hard time following what was going on.  Too frenetic.  Too many jokes.  And I was sort of indifferent during the third act.  I mentally checked out since I wasn't able to follow the action.
> 
> *C+*



Should have seen John Wick Chapter 2, dude.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Almost everyone I've talked to dislikes lala land because they say it feels so artificial and shallow for people that live in the city.  given that I didn't care for whiplash I kinda don't wanna see it too much but now I'm still interested in seeing it.



I don't live in LA so can't argue that but it's a pretty well made film. Sure some of it is done for the sake of the narrative but so what. I'm glad some good films are getting recognition and making money rather than another pile of crap. Just enjoy it for what it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2017)

Why do you need me grape??


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

I hear the new Resident Evil game is really good guys.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Why do you need me grape??



Well, I suppose it's because you have a lot of experience dealing with various kinds of crazy people, who happen to be white, and specifically in your case, white females. But I suppose Grape is hoping to leverage the crazy and white aspect of your experiences, to fact check whether he would fit into any of the early signs of mental instability.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

There is going to be a Taken tv series?


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> There is going to be a Taken tv series?


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> My parents are going to the Azores and Morocco for the next week.  Lucky retired bastards.


I was going to book a flight to Paris for $550 literally this morning, but my CPA said I should cut back on expenses this year.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Ae said:


> I was going to book a flight to Paris for $550 literally this morning, but my CPA said I should cut back on expenses this year.



Translation: Mom said she ain't fucking raising my allowance

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

sit the fuck down Toronto


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 11, 2017)

Best interview 2016?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2017)

The fuck you posting spoilers for, though? 

smh


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Thanks for taking down two Iraqis.  In the future, we would prefer for you to take down white Americans.



I knew Rukia was a closet coalburner


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

I love it when I'm watching Shark Tank, and the person is like I want 1 million dollars for 2% of my business.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

@Rukia




Dude, I am so gonna be emotionally compromised by the end of this fucking film.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Rukia
> Dude, I am so gonna be emotionally compromised by the end of this fucking film.



X-23 isn't 16, and for that reason I'm out.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

Good job Detective.  Your posts have been outstanding this weekend.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2017)

_John Wick: Chapter 2 _is 2017's _Fury Road._

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

Stunna said:


> _John Wick: Chapter 2 _is 2017's _Fury Road._


So it's the biggest circle jerk of this year?


----------



## Dayscanor (Feb 11, 2017)

The Door with Mads Mikkelsen- 8/10.

Good movie overall. Not boring or anything, it stays fairly interesting, although the ending was a bit predictable.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2017)

Ae said:


> So it's the biggest circle jerk of this year?


If that's how you want to interpret that post.


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

Stunna said:


> If that's how you want to interpret that post.


No. That's an alternative fact.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2017)

Well, _Fury Road _is an absolutely exceptional movie, so the reaction was understandable.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

I know it may come off as I'm trying to be a contrarian just because everyone love it or just shitposting. But Fury Road only redeeming quality was that it's a visual spectacle (Like Gravity). The action wasn't even good. There was virtually no plot. You can't even say I didn't get it because there was nothing to get. The most memorable thing about the movie was the guitar guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

Fucking love Fury Road!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

They're both basically "Bro movies"


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2017)

Ae said:


> I know it may come off as I'm trying to be a contrarian just because everyone love it or just shitposting. But Fury Road only redeeming quality was that it's a visual spectacle (Like Gravity). The action wasn't even good. There was virtually no plot. You can't even say I didn't get it because there was nothing to get. The most memorable thing about the movie was the guitar guy.


It's okay to be wrong, sometimes.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

@Stunna

Stunna's not stating anything that isn't true here.

John Wick: Chapter II had the same impact as Fury Road upon my viewing of it. I came to the same conclusion as Stunna.

We have not see this level of action choreography combined with long takes, in a long time. This is some revolutionary old Hong Kong action film era shit, for a modern audience.

It was magnificent.

And is leaving us emotionally begging for Chapter III.


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

I would put Fight Club in that category too, but Fight Club is actually good.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Stunna said:


> It's okay to be wrong, sometimes.



He's wrong 100% of the time, though.


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

Stunna said:


> It's okay to be wrong, sometimes.


I'm wrong about a lot of things, but this isn't one of them. It is everyone else that is wrong.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2017)

Ae said:


> I know it may come off as I'm trying to be a contrarian just because everyone love it or just shitposting. But Fury Road only redeeming quality was that it's a visual spectacle (Like Gravity). The action wasn't even good. There was virtually no plot. You can't even say I didn't get it because there was nothing to get. The most memorable thing about the movie was the guitar guy.


You're dumb as hell


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

Parallax said:


> You're dumb as hell


Yeah, Trump is gonna deport you who cares what you have to say.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Ae said:


> I'm wrong about a lot of things, but this isn't one of them. It is everyone else that is wrong.



You're just stating an alternative opinion, which happens to be the opposite of right.


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

You also payed to see Mortal Instruments, if that's the type of calculated risk with your company they would have sent your ass back to eating sand.


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

Detective said:


> What? No I didn't. I thought it was a 5/5 film for what it accomplished, though.
> 
> Gone Girl/Nightcrawler/Winter Soldier/Raid 2/Birdman/John Wick/Whiplash were other 5/5 films of 2014.





Detective said:


> 1. Boyhood
> 2. Gone Girl
> 3. Interstellar
> 4. Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> ...


fuck outta here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Ae said:


> You also payed to see Mortal Instruments, if that's the type of calculated risk with your company they would have sent your ass back to eating sand.



I told people I would watch and review that horrible piece of shit film, and I did. I kept my end of the bargain. Then Rukia broke me with that Vampire Academy disaster.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

I bought Mortal Instruments on blu ray.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Ae said:


> fuck outta here



I had yet to watch Birdman, Whiplash and a few other films at that point, and did mention that my list may change

Your point is defeated, as you chose a post that specifically stated rankings may change

Try again


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I bought Mortal Instruments on blu ray.


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

Detective said:


> I had yet to watch Birdman, Whiplash and a few other films at that point, and did mention that my list may change
> 
> Your point is defeated, as you chose a post that specifically stated rankings may change
> 
> Try again


You only say that now because I expose your blatant lie


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Ae said:


> You only say that now because I expose your blatant lie



I make reference to certain films that appear in the list you quoted, and also make reference to my overall rankings being subject to change after upcoming viewings of other films not yet watched. And furthermore did not make any additional posts contradicting that my ratings may change, or a secondary post reaffirming my previous position, which was mentioned to be fluid at the time due to future viewings.

Both my past and present self checkmated your point, and tossed it aside


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

Detective said:


> I make reference to certain films that appear in the list you quoted, and also make reference to my overall rankings being subject to change after upcoming viewings of other films not yet watched. And furthermore did not make any additional posts contradicting that my ratings may change, or a secondary post reaffirming my previous position, which was mentioned to be fluid at the time due to future viewings.
> 
> Both my past and present self checkmated your point, and tossed it aside


You never updated your post or even post a new list hence you didn't think it was top 10 worthy. You obviously are saying Whiplash & Birdman now because it's critically acclaimed.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Ae said:


> You never updated your post or even post a new list hence you didn't think it was top 10 worthy.



No, and this is where you lose, as the burden of proof lays with you since you were the one who initiated the argument, and my implication leaves the statement in a period of flux

Do you work as an unpaid intern for the Trump DOJ legal team? You are picking up their losing ways.


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

@Detective

These are the liberals you're siding with.


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

They also think your precious video games are sexist


----------



## Ae (Feb 11, 2017)

If they had it their way they would probably ban The Witcher franchise.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2017)

Daimajin: B+

Kind of a boring samurai/chambara period piece...until the last 20 minutes, where it becomes a f@cking awesome kaiju flick.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2017)

Lame argument anyway but in what way is John Wick 2 the fury road of this year? Elaborate that at least.


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't even see that as an insult


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 12, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Lame argument anyway but in what way is John Wick 2 the fury road of this year? Elaborate that at least.



I guess it's just that one definitive action movie that everyone goes crazy for, as it transcends the genre in its own bad-ass way. I'm not sure I agree with the comparison though, even though I loved both films.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Lame argument anyway but in what way is John Wick 2 the fury road of this year? Elaborate that at least.


It wasn't even an argument.

And the comparison begins and ends with them both being excellent, exhilarating action movies that swoop in early and own the year in the action department. It isn't that deep.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 12, 2017)

john wick 2 is the fury road of the year in that they're both LIBCUCK FEMINAZI PROPAGANDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Lol, Love Witch is finally available on the I-tunes store.  The preview was absolutely fucking insane.  I have been meaning to check this out..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2017)

Manchester by the Sea is 2016s Titanic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2017)

Detective said:


> I made reference last week to the time he was cockblocked by his mother, and the statement was viewed by the large group of users in the Super Bowl thread.



It was a funny story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

@Ennoea finally people have figured out that Casey Affleck is really good.  I remember a few years ago you and I were hyping him up after the Assassination of Jesse James.  Like usual.  The geniuses lead the way.


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't roleplay as a faceless detective on a anime forum


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Ennoea finally people have figured out that Casey Affleck is really good.  I remember a few years ago you and I were hyping him up after the Assassination of Jesse James.  Like usual.  The geniuses lead the way.


I think you forgot myself and Luc


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2017)

The World said:


> I think you forgot myself and Luc



No, I'm pretty sure Rukia didn't include you guys as a way of giving you the middle finger, similar to Casey Affleck when he didn't mention Ben in his awards speech.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

The World said:


> I think you forgot myself and Luc


My bad.  It's been like seven years.

I know you and I discovered Brie Larson.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 12, 2017)

Lol Detective 2016 was a great year for Casey to get one over Ben. I'd love to see how both of them where during Thanksgiving.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2017)

*John Wick Chapter 2*-Not as good as the first movie. The initial opening scene seems promising enough, but until the assassination Wick has to carry out in Italy is complete, it's a snooze fest. After that it's better than the first movie by miles.

And that pencil scene made my month.

*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## Stunna (Feb 12, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Manchester by the Sea is 2016s Titanic


tru


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Manchester by the Sea is 2016s Titanic


If we're talking about 1997 films, it's 2016's _Good Will Hunting._


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Lol Detective 2016 was a great year for Casey to get one over Ben. I'd love to see how both of them where during Thanksgiving.



It must be like what Thanksgiving was like for Eli and Peyton Manning until Peyton finally got that 2nd Super Bowl ring.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Manchester by the Sea is 2016s Titanic



Manchester by the  Sea is 2016's The Road.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> *John Wick Chapter 2*-Not as good as the first movie. The initial opening scene seems promising enough, but until the assassination Wick has to carry out in Italy is complete, it's a snooze fest. After that it's better than the first movie by miles.
> 
> And that pencil scene made my month.
> 
> *My rating: 8/10*


I actually really liked when Wick visited the tailor, historian, and weapons dealer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2017)

Adele beat out Beyoncé for the Grammys.

White supremacy OP!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2017)

I do find it amusing how the first act of John Wick 2 is based around him retrieving his car, which is then so badly damaged that it has to sit the remainder of the movie out...rendering that segment kind of pointless...and still f@cking awesome.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2017)

Will someone who dislikes the first movie enjoy the sequel?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2017)

Damn Stunna you sold out....

das ah shame


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2017)

Gesy wants to black more than I want to be white smh


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2017)

Ae said:


> I know it may come off as I'm trying to be a contrarian just because everyone love it or just shitposting. But Fury Road only redeeming quality was that it's a visual spectacle (Like Gravity). The action wasn't even good. There was virtually no plot. You can't even say I didn't get it because there was nothing to get. The most memorable thing about the movie was the guitar guy.


I agree with you. Fury Road is very good, but it's still overrated.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 13, 2017)

It's not about taste. I like Fury Road, I loved it when it came out. I have seen it at least 3 times by now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

*John Wick 2: 10/10*   just let the man retire in peace ffs 


*Cold Eyes:  8/10*   the female lead looks really hot. the cameo in the end was a well done homage to the original film


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2017)

Yasha, you're a sadist, so maybe. _John Wick: Chapter 2 _is a lot more action-packed, violent, and bloody. Much more explicit kills.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Will someone who dislikes the first movie enjoy the sequel?



Probably not, as it has all the problems you disliked about the first one, although the action is a lot cooler.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2017)

I guess so. 



Stunna said:


> Yasha, you're a sadist, so maybe. _John Wick: Chapter 2 _is a lot more action-packed, violent, and bloody. Much more explicit kills.



I can't stand mindless, gratuitous violence (which is the reason I disliked Kill Bill, Snowpiercer, and zombie films in general). I need a context and a decent storyline.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

You won't like it Yasha.  Watch Patriots Day.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2017)

Yasha should watch "Carnosaur" instead. Everybody should watch "Carnosaur".


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 13, 2017)

Yasha I'm surprised you can even get out bed without killing yourself with that attitude.



























































Good on you man.


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You won't like it Yasha.  Watch Patriots Day.


Yasha wouldn't like that either, it's too Merica. Knowing Yasha's taste he would like Wiener-Dog.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha I'm surprised you can even get out bed without killing yourself with that attitude.



My life has context and a decent storyline.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2017)

CNN finally have proof of Trump grabbing a pussy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2017)

Been a while, I watched some shit.

*Vampire Academy* - 2/10
I honestly don't know why I even watched this. My friend convinced me after 2 glasses of riesling that it might be so bad it's good and we should riff on it. Failed even at that level, basically just extremely boring high school drama punctuated by the occasional cringey dialogue. The only thing saving this from a 1 is the scene where the russian guy falls under a love spell and throws her dress into the fire. It could've been because there was absolutely nothing of value that came before it, but something about the shitty acting in that scene made me lose it. 

*It Follows* - 10/10
Yep. I'm way behind the curve and only just _now_ got around to seeing this. I know, I know. Remember that I rate my movies based on enjoyment, and if someone were to create a horror movie specifically for me, this is just about what it would be. Absolutely loved the suspense, the premise, the visuals and the soundtrack. Also loving the Nightmare on Elm Street vibe. Hate that I waited so long to watch this.

*Justice League Dark* - 8/10
Loved this! A lot better than most of the recent DC animated offerings (don't even talk to me about Killing Joke). Easily the best part of the movie is the dialogue and character interactions, everyone was really on-point here and the banter felt very natural. I always love Constantine and Zatanna and they were great here. Batman was basically pointless but I guess DC feels like he has to be in every movie now.


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2017)

Rikia ruined *It Follows*


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2017)

Ae said:


> CNN finally have proof of Trump grabbing a pussy.



Just because he shakes his hand, doesn't mean that Trump somehow vicariously gets as much pussy as Trudeau willingly did.


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2017)

D's too slow to even catch a basic tier joke.


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2017)

Ae said:


> Rikia ruined *It Follows*



What did he do this time?


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2017)

Jena said:


> What did he do this time?


He hyped it up too much and I was disappointed when I saw it!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2017)

Ae said:


> D's too slow to even catch a basic tier joke.



You ask for wall war, you will get one.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2017)

Ae said:


> He hyped it up too much and I was disappointed when I saw it!


It's still a good movie tho.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2017)

Jena said:


> Been a while, I watched some shit.
> 
> *Vampire Academy* - 2/10
> I honestly don't know why I even watched this. My friend convinced me after 2 glasses of riesling that it might be so bad it's good and we should riff on it. Failed even at that level, basically just extremely boring high school drama punctuated by the occasional cringey dialogue. The only thing saving this from a 1 is the scene where the russian guy falls under a love spell and throws her dress into the fire. It could've been because there was absolutely nothing of value that came before it, but something about the shitty acting in that scene made me lose it.
> ...


Batman being pointless was the point. He was the straight man outside observer to the crazy supernatural magic shit going on.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 14, 2017)

*John Wick 2
*
Like I said, the original John Wick didn't feel right because it was an assassin film mispackaged as a revenge film. The sequel didn't make the same mistake. And this time they went full throttle with the world building, which is the series' unique selling point. But John Wick is not Rama from The Raid. His hand-to-hand combat skills and reflex are serviceable, but not that great. The plot armor is so strong it takes a lot of suspense of disbelief to....believe. It's almost like John Wick's head is either invisible to other characters, permeable, bulletproof or too small to aim at. All in all, with the revenge theme out of the equation, the sequel is considerably less awkward than the original.

8.2/10


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2017)

Yo wtf!?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2017)

>wypipo


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2017)

Frankenstein's Army: C+

A found footage flick that boasts cool creature designs/effects, a fun premise and an unusually fast pace...but also suffers from an unlikable cast of characters and the inability to hold the camera steady long enough to let us get a good look at the creatures.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

It Follows was great!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2017)

*Dr. Strange 
*
Pretty much follows the usual story structure most people expect from a Marvel origin story; this time by again telling the story of an arrogantly witty savant who is humbled due to an unfortunate circumstance. But with sick visuals  and  a more technical hero than what's usually showcased -- It doesn't come off cheap.

B+
*
The Founder
*
A pretty a good biopic all things considered .  I appreciate the fact that it wasn't an overly dramatic Oscar bait movie . I feel that biopics today  focus more on the drama than the actual story their telling; this biopic however didn't clue you in on how to feel, and thus gave the film a more realistic  feel.

B+

*Kevin Hart: What Now?*

Trash tbh; kys fam

D-


----------



## Didi (Feb 14, 2017)

Jesus fuck, *Manchester by the Sea* was gutwrenching
I knew to expect that but still, damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

One thing about Lego Batman.  I never expected to see the Condiment King in a Batman movie.


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2017)

@Detective


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2017)

@Didi

I'm pretty confident that Affleck has Best Lead Actor on lock.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yasha (Feb 14, 2017)

Random question: There are various designs of coffins/caskets, but as far as I know, no one has come up with a design with lock yet. If I open a company that makes locked coffins with keys to be kept by the family members, do you think any people would buy?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2017)

Probably only super paranoid/dumb people.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 14, 2017)

The omen great classic 8.5/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2017)

What's the point of  locked coffins?

Zombie insurance ?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2017)

Zombie insurance. Hence, paranoid or dumb.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2017)

Aye man, someone sold a Cheeto for $100,000 because it looked liked Harambe.....It's time we started profiting off of dumb .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Aye man, someone sold a Cheeto for $100,000 because it looked liked Harambe.....It's time we started profiting off of dumb .


You can easily rescind the "purchase"


----------



## Yasha (Feb 14, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> What's the point of  locked coffins?
> 
> Zombie insurance ?



Defense against body snatching. Or simply to provide a keepsake or a feeling of connectedness to the family of the deceased by holding the key .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2017)

Ae said:


> You can easily rescind the "purchase"


Yeah, my optimism in humanity makes me think that's what transpired . But I'm sure he made at least 20 bucks off that Cheeto.


Yasha said:


> Defense against body snatching. Or simply to provide a keepsake or a feeling of connectedness to the family of the deceased by holding the key .


Grave robbing isn't a big enough issue and people already have ways to connect with the dead like past belongings or religion. Doesn't sound like a thriving business idea , Yasha .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2017)

Phone apps is where the money's at. An influx of 20 year old billionaires are popping out the woodwork  due to apps and the idea doesn't even need to be revolutionary . The stupidest thing can catch on.


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Phone apps is where the money's at. An influx of 20 year old billionaires are popping out the woodwork  due to apps and the idea doesn't even need to be revolutionary . The stupidest thing can catch on.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2017)

WHERE IS DA LIIIIIIIE!?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2017)

I saw a TV spot for "Kong: Skull Island" and John Goodman says something like: "They (nuclear bomb) weren't tests, they were trying to kill something"- which might be a reference to Godzilla, whose origins were based around the atomic bomb. It's also a very similar line from "Godzilla (2014)". 

Speaking of whom, I'm not crazy about the upcoming title for the Godzilla sequel, "Godzilla: King of the Monsters". It's just too similar to the Americanized original for my tastes.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2017)

@~Gesy~

That's not how you use that meme smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2017)

True, but I didn't think people would pick up on that

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 15, 2017)

Split

The trailer looked pretty good but the movie itself was underwhelming (had prisoners in mind and this def was nowhere near as good a thriller). Details on hows/whys are kind of skipped over from the very first scene where the girls are abducted, all the way to the end where an unnecessary teaser is inserted into the movie. i thought mcavoy's performance was great despite the holes in the storyline.

6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2017)

Late Phases: B/B+

A werewolf drama/horror. While a bit slow, the acting is good and the explosive scenes are awesome. Love the old school practical effects.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2017)

Yasha your idea needs more tech to take off. You create some shiny lock with blue lights on it that comes with an app then slap together a 30 second video for Facebook and you can sell anything. Make sure to end it with a slide that says "tag someone who could use this."


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 15, 2017)

Stunna said:


> @Didi
> 
> I'm pretty confident that Affleck has Best Lead Actor on lock.


i wouldnt be too confident about the academy rewarding a more subtle, inward performance, no matter how good it was, when they can just give it to denzel or ww2 spiderman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> that seems pretty fucking premature considering about 64 million people voted for the "mexicans are mostly rapists and drug dealers but some are good people" candidate a few months ago


I'm not saying we're now a hivemind . I'm just saying I like what i'm seeing . People who never cared about politics before are now getting involved and filling city hall rooms. The Mexicans are rapist guy may ironically  help change things for the better .


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2017)

I like your optimistic view but my pessimistic one is that all this is just widening the "us vs them" mentality that got us all in this situation in the first place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2017)

Jena said:


> I like your optimistic view but my pessimistic one is that all this is just widening the "us vs them" mentality that got us all in this situation in the first place.



Being apathetic about most thing, I've been vary of the tribalism mentality for many years, but now it's worst than ever.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm not saying we're now a hivemind . I'm just saying I like what i'm seeing . People who never cared about politics before are now getting involved and filling city hall rooms. The Mexicans are rapist guy may ironically  help change things for the better .


would've been nice if they'd just come out and voted when it mattered
well, midterms, i guess
of course that gives trump and co. 2 years to fuck everything up horribly and given what a start he's made less than a month into his tenure...yeah

already missed that once-in-a-decade chance to rebalance the supreme court so it actually starts handing out decisions that benefit most people cuz hrc didn't get to pick her nominee so, welp


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2017)

Jena said:


> I like your optimistic view but my pessimistic one is that all this is just widening the "us vs them" mentality that got us all in this situation in the first place.



We'll see once this is over. So far Trump's approval ratings _are _plummeting (lowest its been for a new President ) and some voters _have _expressed regret in voting for him. My optimistic view is showing  that things are so far going according to plan.


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2017)

Why are kitchen utilities so expensive? $60 for a fucking cutting board!?


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> that seems pretty fucking premature considering about 64 million people voted for the "mexicans are mostly rapists and drug dealers but some are good people" candidate a few months ago


you say that like it's not true


----------



## Yasha (Feb 15, 2017)

Jena said:


> Yasha your idea needs more tech to take off. You create some shiny lock with blue lights on it that comes with an app then slap together a 30 second video for Facebook and you can sell anything. Make sure to end it with a slide that says "tag someone who could use this."



I'm thinking of customizing the key. Say, a heart-shaped pendant/key with the deceased's named engraved on it. When someone asks, the man wearing it can reply, "Oh this? It's the key to my dead beloved wife's coffin."


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2017)

The Mechanic: Resurrection- C-

Yeah, I don't get why they made a sequel to "The Mechanic" (with Jason Statham) either. In its defense though, it was better than I was expecting. There were a few cool action scenes, excellent (almost smugly so) cinematography and Jason Statham is Jason Statham. Unfortunately, Jessica Alba is also Jessica Alba and this is one of her weaker performances, in a career that is almost entirely comprised of weak performances. Why are Tommy Lee Jones and Michelle Yeoh here again? They're completely wasted. The script is pretty bad, with some plot holes, bizarre character choices and a love story that's impossible to swallow. Not terrible, but not good enough to watch either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 15, 2017)

Split 10/10
I love m night shamamalama


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I'm thinking of customizing the key. Say, a heart-shaped pendant/key with the deceased's named engraved on it. When someone asks, the man wearing it can reply, "Oh this? It's the key to my dead beloved wife's coffin."


I hear you can cremate people and turn them into diamonds.  I want to do that to all of my family members when they pass away.  And I will just periodically wear the different diamonds to honor them.  And it is a good way to make them useful even when they are gone.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2017)

M. night shamallamalan is back!

Lets just call After Earth and Avatar "hard times " and forgive this man!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hear you can cremate people and turn them into diamonds.  I want to do that to all of my family members when they pass away.  And I will just periodically wear the different diamonds to honor them.  And it is a good way to make them useful even when they are gone.



That's one of the appealing options to me. Another is green burial, where a tree is planted above the buried corpse which serves as fertilizer.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't know how many of you have read the brilliant Mary Roach's Stiff (or how many of you read, for that matter). Her morbid sense of humour are really to my taste.

Let me quote:



> In the grand bazaars of twelfth-century Arabia, it was occasionally possible, if you knew where to look and you had a lot of cash and a tote bag you didn't care about, to procure an item known as mellified man. The verb "to mellify" comes from the Latin for honey, mel. Mellified man was dead human remains steeped in honey. Its other name was "human mummy confection," though this is misleading, for, unlike other honey-steeped Middle Eastern confections, this one did not get served for dessert. One administered it topically and, I am sorry to say, orally as
> medicine.
> 
> The preparation represented an extraordinary effort, both on the part of the confectioners and, more notably, on the part of the ingredients:
> ...



There are many colourful anecdotes like this throughout the book, which makes a fascinating weekend read.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2017)

And she gave a TED talk before. Man, I love TED.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

When does the Rogue One Blu Ray come out?


----------



## Ae (Feb 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> When does the Rogue One Blu Ray come out?



Whenever Disney feel they need to take your money


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

Sounds like a pre-order.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

Free tickets to a Ghost in the Shell IMAX event:


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2017)

Stringer said:


> a fascinating read you say? your neighbours should be very wary of you my friend



Let me quote another:



> The human head is of the same approximate size and weight as a roaster
> chicken. I have never before had occasion to make the comparison, for
> never before today have I seen a head in a roasting pan. But here are forty
> of them, one per pan, resting faceup on what looks to be a small pet-food
> ...


----------



## Stringer (Feb 16, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Let me quote another:


be honest Yasha, what happened to your last roomate(s) 

EDIT: I think we should send Detective in your neck of the woods to get some real answers


----------



## Yasha (Feb 17, 2017)

*Hacksaw Ridge
*
I detest war films. Out of the 140 films I like, only a handful of them are war-related. One of them is Braveheart. I have always thought that Mel Gibson is one of the best storytellers amongst the living directors. He manages to strike a perfect balance between narrative and aesthetics. His films are passionate and moving. But I can't relate to nationalism. I can't understand fighting for your country, or religion, or ethnics. If my country gets into war, I will just pack my luggage and leave, fellow Malaysians be damned. Only reason I can see myself fighting for is my family. If you fuck with my family, you will pay for it. That, I can understand. But not some quarrel over invisible line called national border.

And because I can't emotionally relate to this film, I'll only give this a 7.5/10.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 17, 2017)

hiiii @Stringer


----------



## Stringer (Feb 17, 2017)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> hiiii @Stringer


yo 

tell you what, I could use Dubai's desert sun right about now

shoveled snow like crazy these last few days lmao

what's your fav things to do when you're over there btw?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 17, 2017)

Stringer said:


> yo
> 
> tell you what, I could use Dubai's desert sun right about now
> 
> ...



It's cold and windy here :< 

But I can't complain really lol. Still tshirt weather. And my gosh my friend sent me pics of her front yard- I don't envy you all

Fav thing to do in Dubai? I don't know- shopping? >.> 

Everything is tied to good company like in most places. Right now I am just taking advantage of going swimming every day. What's your fav thing to do in Montreal? It was Montreal right lol


----------



## Stringer (Feb 17, 2017)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> It's cold and windy here :<
> 
> But I can't complain really lol. Still tshirt weather. And my gosh my friend sent me pics of her front yard- I don't envy you all
> 
> ...


eating away at daddy's bank account in shopping sprees are ya, how dare you 

how's their public transportation compared to Toronto?

swimming's a good way go stay in shape, went learning how to swim once but my teacher tried to drown me so I never returned 

atm I'm knee deep into martial arts, actually heading to my boxing gym in about two hours _(followed by jiu-jitsu classes)
_
in winter there isn't much else for me to do in Montreal apart from chilling with family and friends, and as you put so well, good company is all you can really ask for, but the city's really fun in summer


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 17, 2017)

Stringer said:


> eating away at daddy's bank account in shopping sprees are ya, how dare you
> 
> how's their public transportation compared to Toronto?
> 
> ...



i dont take public transportation but it's pretty nice. we've got air-conditioned bus stops:



and there's a skytrain. i think it's a little more challenging when traveling between emirates. there are shuttle buses but getting to the bus stops- idk how that happens since there's no buses running through neighbourhoods/residential areas.

and lol, my dad regularly tried to drown me as a toddler so i wouldn't be scared of the water. it didnt work. my mom took us to lessons between KG and the 4th grade. i would always swim close to the rails. but then i saw my little sister doing it and thought "i would rather drown than be a loser big sister". it was exactly the motivation i needed. so i guess what I'm saying is, next time you're going out on a  date or with people you want to impress- suggest swimming 

kudos on boxing. went to a boxing class once. i was pissed when i found out i had to train to even step into a ring. haven't been back since lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 17, 2017)

i saw john wick 2

it made me think about why i liked john wick in the first place cuz this one was more visually and technically ambitious but i liked it less

ultimately "mob boss calls in blood debt then double crosses wick who has to fight off assassins and kill boss to survive" may seem like a more complicated plot than "wick hunts down and kills mobsters who killed his dog" but it's still not actually interesting by any means

there was a weirdly appealing childishness to the premise of the original john wick. plus you could really hate anyone who would kill a pupper. i didn't give a shit about this d'antonio dude tho. or his weirdly hot mute fem bieber bodyguard

also john wick going through the russians like a hot knife thru butter in the original made sense cuz he was on the attack and they didn't know where to look and couldn't see him coming. this time around it's john who's constantly on the defensive and he takes almost no precautions for like 30 minutes of runtime which lead to him getting for-real shot and stabbed in the abdomen multiple times, which in term stretches credulity to breaking point that he's still walking around and fighting. plus the catacombs shootout was like a bad remake of the club shootout. it wasn't visually clear and flowing cuz it was fought in almost total darkness and it had too much rapid cutting

that said the extended fight between wick and common had really great action choreo and was generally good eeeexcept for the very laughable and completely ridiculous bit where they are WALKING THROUGH A STATION and they're each holding a silenced pistol to the side and SHOOTING AT EACH OTHER but in like a surreptitious way. so it's like them taking potshots at each other while they walk and they keep missing cuz convenience (oh and also it makes the whole thing feel dumb and consequence-free which is not good). also they're...constantly surrounded by civilians...but they're still shooting at each other. they do that shit in a public square too. it's pretty fucking weird unless they're both total psychopaths or something and they're not

there's actually a shit ton of seemingly intentional comedy mixed into this movie which i found kind of weird. i didn't actually dislike it cuz i did laugh but it definitely subtracted from the tension and the atmosphere that there was constantly something giggle worthy.

anyway it does what it's supposed to do as an action movie and i guess it's pretty good but outside of the visuals and the above-average choreo (and stuntwork i guess, there's some good car stuff, although the amount of times wick gets hit by a car full-on and is totally fine also really makes the action feel weightless and meaningless), there's really nothing to it

john wick kinda came out of nowhere cuz it was this extremely professionally-made and surprisingly pretty b-movie with a ridiculous plot dreamed up by a kid about a hitman who goes after the mob cuz they killed his dog, it felt unique. this doesn't really feel that way to me, it feels like a product


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2017)

@~Gesy~ and I appear to have picked up a big win.  Logan reviews are starting to come in.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 17, 2017)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i dont take public transportation but it's pretty nice. we've got air-conditioned bus stops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's rad... 'kay I'm sold, I'll place Dubai on my list of cities to make a stop to

wow you too, folks always trying to drown beginners  such a effed up training method, don't know a single person for whom this worked

giving me dating tips now uh? couldn't ask for a better wing girl 

I assume you just wanted to get a feel of the ring? if so they should have let you step into it, next time don't even ask, just step in

but if you actually wanted to throw hands in the ring then they def did you a favor, some peeps don't know how to take it easy in there, you finna get wrecked


----------



## Ae (Feb 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @~Gesy~ and I appear to have picked up a big win.  Logan reviews are starting to come in.


I write your review for you

*Rukia*: "I got my sight on Dafne Keen, she's gonna be fire in 10 years. 10/10

"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2017)

Well maybe.  I'm known as one of the top scouts on the board after all.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 17, 2017)

Ae said:


> *I got my sight on Dafne Keen*


----------



## Yasha (Feb 17, 2017)

@Rukia I saw 3 trailers in theater yesterday - Hidden Figures, Collide, A Dog’s Purpose - and they all made me cringe for different reasons.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2017)

I don't want to see any of those movies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @~Gesy~ and I appear to have picked up a big win.  Logan reviews are starting to come in.


At this point pretty much everyone expected Logan to be a good movie dude..


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2017)

Did Malick finally get one right?  Song to Song actually looks good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2017)

The Great Wall: B-/B

I was worried about this one, but while it's definitely one of Zhang Yimou's weaker outings, I still enjoyed it. I'm a sucker for elaborate set designs and vibrant colors, and Zhang Yimou is a master when it comes to visuals. The costumes and landscapes are gorgeous to behold, with so many unique contrasts and epic shots. The CGI isn't always on the money, but it's good most of the time, with the creatures looking pretty cool as well. The acting is good too, although Damon sometimes struggles with his accent and you can tell Andy Lau's english isn't very good. In the case of Lau, this didn't bother me, as it's not supposed to be his characters first language. At one point though, someone was clearly dubbed over and it sounded awkward. I couldn't tell if it was Lau or the General who said something like "we can only prepare" (the camera is focused on Damon, but the exchange is between him and the General, so I assumed it was him- even though he never speaks English at any other point, so it might be Lau), but the audio didn't sound in sync with the rest. 

The action scenes are mostly good, if a bit derivative at times. The problem is just that...thin story, bland characters, no substance. Zhang Yimou's films might grab your attention for their visuals- whether it's "Hero" or "Curse of the Golden Flower"- but they also do have substance. His characters are usually interesting and are faced with interesting dilemmas, but "The Great Wall" is pretty basic in its desire to be popcorn entertainment. I guess there is nothing wrong with this, but at times, I found myself wondering if a lot of the meat of the narrative was left on the editing room floor. At times, the plot will transition without any warning and it almost felt like scenes were missing. At one point, they capture a monster and an imperial agent suddenly announces his presence and takes custody of the monster for the Emperor's amusement. It felt so random, as if they removed a scene where he first arrives at the wall or something. "The Great Wall" might be too fast paced for its own good. 

I've heard complaints that it's Chinese propaganda or a white savior flick, but if so, it's the most harmless kind. Yeah, the white dude is awesome and important, but the story wouldn't have made sense if the character wasn't foreign. But the Chinese characters are just as pivotal as he is, so it's a pointless complaint. As for Chinese propaganda, I don't mind propaganda to a point and nothing about this material struck me as offensive. Sometimes China can make movies that come across as racist in their portrayal of their country and it's relationship to the rest of the world (even "Ip Man" is sort of guilty of this), but this isn't one of those kinds of movies. It's just designed to be shallow entertainment.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2017)

I see what China is doing.  Buying a piece of all of these Hollywood studios.  Buying all of the historic homes in Los Angeles.  This is just the next step of their takeover.  They are going to put more and more Chinese characters in our films if we let them.

I'm going to do my part to reject their vision.  And I can only do that by staying at home.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 17, 2017)

I might go see Hidden Figures because it stars Sheldon Cooper from Big Bang Theory, but do we need more movies like this where black people play victim?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2017)

Telling a true story is playing victim ?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2017)

It's not a true story.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2017)

One thing I have noticed...although I'm not sure it's intentional, is that these Chinese-American co-productions seem afraid of actual interracial relationships. "The Great Wall" has a lot of sexual tension between Damon and the lead Chinese actress, but it never goes anywhere and in a production that was either entirely Chinese or Hollywood, there probably would've been a kiss scene (and maybe more). Hell, most of Zhang Yimou's movies (that I've seen) get pretty steamy. "Skiptrace" ends with the white guy and chinese girl hooking up, but it's so distractedly chaste that I have to imagine the filmmakers don't want to piss off the Chinese censorship committee.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2017)

Good job figuring out something obvious Martial.


----------



## Ae (Feb 17, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> One thing I have noticed...although I'm not sure it's intentional, is that these Chinese-American co-productions seem afraid of actual interracial relationships. "The Great Wall" has a lot of sexual tension between Damon and the lead Chinese actress, but it never goes anywhere and in a production that was either entirely Chinese or Hollywood, there probably would've been a kiss scene (and maybe more). Hell, most of Zhang Yimou's movies (that I've seen) get pretty steamy. "Skiptrace" ends with the white guy and chinese girl hooking up, but it's so distractedly chaste that I have to imagine the filmmakers don't want to piss off the Chinese censorship committee.


You should watch _The Man in the High Castle_!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 17, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> One thing I have noticed...although I'm not sure it's intentional, is that these Chinese-American co-productions seem afraid of actual interracial relationships. "The Great Wall" has a lot of sexual tension between Damon and the lead Chinese actress, but it never goes anywhere and in a production that was either entirely Chinese or Hollywood, there probably would've been a kiss scene (and maybe more). Hell, most of Zhang Yimou's movies (that I've seen) get pretty steamy. "Skiptrace" ends with the white guy and chinese girl hooking up, but it's so distractedly chaste that I have to imagine the filmmakers don't want to piss off the Chinese censorship committee.



White guy x chinese girl pairing is okay I guess (for example Harry x Cho Chang). But chinese guy x white girl usually looks awkward.



~Gesy~ said:


> Telling a true story is playing victim ?



What I mean is do we need another film that screams "black people have been discriminated against“? Everyone knows that and we don't need another reminder to increase the awareness.

It's like when a fragile little boy always gets picked on by his older brother, maybe we can sympathize and side with him. But if he is portrayed as a crybaby who keeps running to his parents telling on his brother, I think it's natural that people feels a little annoyed with his weak performance.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> What I mean is do we need another film that screams "black people have been discriminated against“? Everyone knows that and we don't need another reminder to increase the awareness.
> 
> It's like when a fragile little boy always gets picked on by his older brother, maybe we can sympathize and side with him. But if he is portrayed as a crybaby who keeps running to his parents telling on his brother, I think it's natural that people feels a little annoyed with his weak performance.


your narrative is skewed, that flick isn't so much about complaining or _''playing victim'' _as it is about sharing an account of peeps who made a substential contribution without receiving proper credit in history books

ain't nothing wrong with making their stories known to a wider audiance


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2017)

Stringer said:


> your narrative is skewed, that flick isn't so much about complaining or _''playing victim'' _as it is about sharing an account of peeps who made a substential contribution without receiving proper credit in history books
> 
> ain't nothing wrong with making their stories known to a wider audiance



My post was purely based on this trailer. I plan to see it because I am a sucker for inspiring underdog stories like this, but I hope the movie doesn't carry too much of a racial undertone as the trailer seems to imply.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2017)

in truth you should actually love movies like this because black folks in a positive light, it has a trickle-down effect in ghettos who see themselves painted negatively more often than not

@~Gesy~ they can't keep the black man down, the takeover is incoming


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> My post was purely based on this trailer. I plan to see it because I am a sucker for inspiring underdog stories like this, but I hope the movie doesn't carry too much of a racial undertone as the trailer seems to imply.


fair enough 

I myself don't like when it's too on the nose


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2017)

*Moonlight *

A beautiful film and quite possibly my favorite of 2016. Highly recommended.

A++


Stringer said:


> your narrative is skewed, that flick isn't so much about complaining or _''playing victim'' _as it is about sharing an account of peeps who made a substential contribution without receiving proper credit in history books
> 
> ain't nothing wrong with making their stories known to a wider audiance


Agreed,  I don't think the film is attempting to lecture . Seems more    celebratory imo.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2017)

My main beef with this sort of films is that they tend to "overcorrect" things and end up equally biased but on the other extreme. I can understand people wanting to give credit where credit is due, but if the film ends up portraying the 3 women "saving a doomed space mission" I would take it with a grain of salt. Space mission is a coordinated team effort and skin colour should have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> but I hope the movie doesn't carry too much of a racial undertone as the trailer seems to imply.


You hope that the movie about breaking racial barriers in NASA doesn't carry too much of a racial undertone...?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2017)

Stunna said:


> You hope that the movie about breaking racial barriers in NASA doesn't carry too much of a racial undertone...?



I knew you were going to pick on that line. I elaborated in my last post.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I knew you were going to pick on that line. I elaborated in my last post.


Why wouldn't I? It didn't make sense.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2017)

My English proficiency is equivalent to US 5th grade. Cut me some slack.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

I can't get interested in Hidden Figures.  The premise is too fucking absurd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2017)

@Stunna,  Janelle Monae was fine as hell in Moonlight. Why isn't she wifed up yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2017)

I like how Stunna is debating me about the lack of black representation in Hollywood while using an avatar with a white girl playing a mulato.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

Zoe Kravitz was Catwoman in Lego Batman?  Damn, I want her to reprise now in a live action.. Too bad DC has pretty much failed at this point.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> I like how Stunna is debating me about the lack of black representation in Hollywood while using an avatar with a white girl playing a mulato.


 

Also, Cosima isn't biracial. She's just a white girl with dreads.


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Also, Cosima isn't biracial. She's just a white girl with dreads.


So you're supporting cultural appropriation now?

What a fucking sellout.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2017)

I didn't know black people were a monolith who all had to feel the same way about what qualifies as cultural appropriation/is offensive.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Zoe Kravitz was Catwoman in Lego Batman?  Damn, I want her to reprise now in a live action.. Too bad DC has pretty much failed at this point.


Zoe is okay, doesn't hold a candle to her mother (Lisa Bonet) when she was in her prime tbh

gimme a time machine and I'll impregnate her

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2017)

That's a good mentality, black people already disowned you a long time ago though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

Stunna is kind of like Sam Jackson in Django Unchained.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2017)

Stunna is more like the photographer kid in City of God.

Except Stunna wouldn't make it in the hood.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2017)

I honestly don't know how to feel about the whole "white people w/ dreads thing" knowing the fact that black women will literally attach other people's hair on their heads. And the hours they'll spend straightening what shouldn't be.

Personally,I never seen a white person effectively  pull off the style anyway .


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2017)

inb4 "He's already handsome, he would have look good in pretty much anything"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2017)

Just looks like he hasn't washed in a while .

I was almost afraid to inhale through my nose despite this being just a picture .


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2017)

He still get more bitches than you doe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2017)

to be fair only black peeps born in america care about that, and at this point they should be aware that cultural appropriation is the white man's most intrinsic trait

in africa we don't actually care about trivial stuff like that


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2017)

Stringer said:


> to be fair only black peeps born in america care about that, and at this point they should be aware that cultural appropriation is the white man's most intrinsic trait
> 
> in africa we don't actually care about trivial stuff like that


Half of it is white people virtue signalling by standing up to those poor little black people they feel so bad for.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> Half of it is white people virtue signalling by standing up to those poor little black people they feel so bad for.


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm saying that's their mindset, not personal views.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> What I mean is do we need another film that screams "black people have been discriminated against“? Everyone knows that and we don't need another reminder to increase the awareness.
> 
> It's like when a fragile little boy always gets picked on by his older brother, maybe we can sympathize and side with him. But if he is portrayed as a crybaby who keeps running to his parents telling on his brother, I think it's natural that people feels a little annoyed with his weak performance.


everyone clearly knows that, that must be why 64 million people voted for the candidate who wants to bring back stop & frisk

i think it's naturally that people feel annoyed that this autistic pedo is tryna denigrate movies about historical truths cuz hearing about them makes him feel uncomfortable and exposes his sociopathic lack of empathy for the continued racial inequalities in america


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2017)

I must have said something that hurt Luca's feelings so deeply it can't heal. 

But I can't remember what.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 18, 2017)

believe me, i'd have pretty much the same response ready, swapping out descriptions as appropriate (it wouldn't be appropriate to call masterrace an autistic pedo, maybe a gay clayton bigsby) for whoever said something that fucking stupid

it just happened to be you who stepped up to the plate and ate my 100mph fastball, bitch


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2017)

What do autism and pedophilia have anything to do with what I said though, besides make you sound like a bigot that discriminates against the two said demographic groups? It's not that I lack empathy about the black struggle in US. But I don't think film like this will achieve anything at all to change the racists' mind. They won't even watch the film. Only people who will watch it are those who are already empathic about the inequality and this amounts to nothing more than self-comforting. But overdoing it may make it seem like a propaganda.


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2017)

Guys, it's shockingly difficult to be taken seriously as Jesus 2.0


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2017)

Try Muhammad 2.0


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2017)

There is one. There are three of us. Two male, one female.

One male and one female down. Last male is known, but not personally.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2017)

I guess Hollywood's just not allowed to make movies that deal with race anymore.


----------



## Grape (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm going to end racism, Stunna.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you, Grape.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

Okay, we did our job.  We turned Great Wall into a flop.  Well done everyone!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2017)

The Great Wall was always going to be a difficult sell in America, as Matt Damon is not really THAT marketable and the concept might be a little too foreign for American minds. Plus, the lukewarm reception was not going to help things.

But I'm sure the movie will do good internationally. Didn't it gross like $250,000,000 in China?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2017)

I wouldn't say it's "too foreign ";  it does however appears generic and uninteresting .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

It's probably a movie that needs to make around 500 million before it starts to turn a profit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2017)

Yo, the cash me ousside girl is actually finding Hollywood success just because someone decided to ridicule her by creating a meme.

Life is crazy


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

The American Dream baby.  Still a million ways to find success in this country.  Lots of pussy sjw types out there running around.  But they are lucky to be here.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2017)

just watched doctor strange. visuals pretty much carried the movie.
I wish it were longer, and the characters expanded upon, but it falls within the same trappings as most of these marvel films.
why did they feel the need to change Dormmamu? I mean it wasn't as bad as gas cloud Galactus but come on now!


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I guess Hollywood's just not allowed to make movies that deal with race anymore.


why are the only black movies nominated for oscars deal with slavery or race bait?

we can do better than this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 18, 2017)

The World said:


> why are the only black movies nominated for oscars deal with slavery or race bait?
> 
> we can do better than this.


moonlight is race bait? fences is race bait?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2017)

nocturnal animals: 2/10

the intro scarred me for life  cannot unsee those hippos

amy adams is everywhere. i knew she's the new jennifer lawrence. she's pretty awful in this movie just like the rest of her movies last year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2017)

That fat naked lady sure had a lotta titties on her....

I wonder why most of them didn't have nipples


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

Apparently a model like that leads to a successful art exhibition.


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2017)

This is the best dog to owner match I've ever seen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't mind these racially themed movies, but I do wish Hollywood would remember that other minorities exist beyond African Americans. You never see the equivalent with Native Americans, Asian Americans, Latino Americans, Middle Eastern Americans, etc...It's always the blacks, if any ethnic group is going to be focused on. Although I have noticed that a lot of these African Amrican-themed movies are really about the white savior archetype and how the white person helped the black person/people become legendary ("Race", "47", "The Help", "The Blind Side", "Glory", etc). To a point, I wonder if it's still just exploitation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

Love me some Rooney Mara.  Shame she hasn't done anything with Fincher in a while.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Okay, we did our job.  We turned Great Wall into a flop.  Well done everyone!



Well done.

China has brought down the Hong Kong filming industry. Don't let them do the same to Hollywood.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> You are not in a highschool drama, mister. You do know that is childish, right?


classic demondragonj


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2017)

_Doctor Strange_  7.5/10,  nice soundtrack, cool visuals,  overall fairly enjoyable, Bendinglebooger Cumbigglesnitch was a pretty nice casting choice for Doctor Strange. Everything flowed relatively well.  Some moments felt bland or just out of place, but nonetheless a fun movie. Looking forward to his future appearances in the multiverse.   

_Kubo and the Two Strings_  6/10, gf wanted to watch it, had no real expectation of it but was pretty cute and cheesy,  weird animation style though.  A lot of things were kinda predictable, but for the most part it was a nice film to pass some time.


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> believe me, i'd have pretty much the same response ready, swapping out descriptions as appropriate (it wouldn't be appropriate to call masterrace an autistic pedo, maybe a gay clayton bigsby) for whoever said something that fucking stupid
> 
> it just happened to be you who stepped up to the plate and ate my 100mph fastball, bitch


For a second, I did thought you were talking about me. But then realized, I ain't no fucking pedo.



Lucaniel said:


> everyone clearly knows that, that must be why 64 million people voted for the candidate who wants to bring back stop & frisk



You're not even American you fanny


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2017)

My neighbor is from India and he voted Trump......His inlaws are currently living in his home   illegally .  Every time I see him I can't help but chuckle at the irony .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

Well what else was he going to do?  Vote for a woman?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2017)

I actually never thought of that, but yeah -- that might have been a contributing factor .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2017)

@Rukia Legion is really good so far; are you watching ?


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2017)

Frank deserves death


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2017)

Deepwater Horizon: A

Holds up as an exceptional movie!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

You know it dude.

I admit it though.  I'm confused asf right now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2017)

Moana: 4/5

the fucking graphics is the best i've seen even better than Kubo & the two strings. The Rock can finally sing too! shit is glorious on 1080p can't wait for them to release this on 4k after 2yrs


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2017)

Also fuck the resistance 

Heil Hitler


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah I don't care much for the resistance.  The Nazis and to a lesser extent the Japanese make the show.


----------



## Slice (Feb 19, 2017)

John Wick 2   4/5

I liked the first more but its still very good. And its always a pleasure to see John working.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah I don't care much for the resistance.  The Nazis and to a lesser extent the Japanese make the show.


John Smith, Chief Inspector, and the Trade minister carries that show, but Joe the homie too tho.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 19, 2017)

*Green Room*- A simple idea that was well executed. Also the film gets major points for making Checkoff from the Star Trek reboots a badass, as well as making Professor X a Nazi.

*My rating: 7.8/10*


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

Finally got caught up on Ms. Marvel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2017)

Ae said:


> I ain't no fucking pedo.



This is fake news

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

The Expanse is fucking awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Expanse is fucking awesome.



We invested in Syfy at the right time. Good call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

The Belt vs Earth vs Mars!


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2017)

Dude, I'm also glad we stood our ground with Logan, after everyone else bailed like motherfuckers after watching that Apocalypse nonsense.

They are comparing Logan with the Dark Knight and Unbreakable.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

Damn.  People around here should subscribe to us.  Missing anything we write is a huge fucking risk!


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Expanse is fucking awesome.



Now this is #fakenews  #CrookedRukia #PaidBySoros


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  People around here should subscribe to us.  Missing anything we write is a huge fucking risk!



The Rukia and Detective Rate The Next Movie You Should See Thread


----------



## Didi (Feb 19, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> moonlight is race bait?




moonlight isn't race bait
but the sheer combination of black poverty drugs homosexual sure seems like oscar bait


it's still a marvelous film though, that's much more than just that
but you have to acknowledge how much it seems like the most blatant oscar bait in years

and being a year after the #Oscarssowhite controversy definitely helps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't trust anyone who calls John Wick 1 a great movie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

Oscars so white was a fake controversy.  There are dozens of award shows prior to the Oscars.  The Oscar nominees merely mirrored those other shows.

What a fucking joke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2017)

Losers want white people to fail so bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

Oscars are wack

Hopefully someday Blacks_ won't need_ to use the  acknowledgement of a bunch of old white dudes as a measuring stick of their own prowess .


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  People around here should subscribe to us.  Missing anything we write is a huge fucking risk!



Your films recommendation last year had been spot on. The Edge of Seventeen, Cafe Society, Everybody Wants Some!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2017)

'Arrival'

Great film. 

Bradford Young is one of the best, young DOPs working today.

Jóhann Jóhannsson's score was amazing.

And one hell of a great screenplay to boot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> moonlight isn't race bait
> but the sheer combination of black poverty drugs homosexual sure seems like oscar bait
> it's still a marvelous film though, that's much more than just that
> but you have to acknowledge how much it seems like the most blatant oscar bait in years


ok geert wilders


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oscars are wack
> 
> Hopefully someday Blacks_ won't need_ to use the  acknowledgement of a bunch of old white dudes as a measuring stick of their own prowess .


yea they'll have the BET awards and Madea to do that

#martinlutherkingrollininhisgrave


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> moonlight isn't race bait
> but the sheer combination of black poverty drugs homosexual sure seems like oscar bait
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you say Lala land was the best film of the year and here u talking about other films as Oscar bait


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

Moonlight didn't come off overdramatic to me. I tend to be taken out of movies that cheaply attempts to tell the audience how to feel but I didn't get that here.

I personally do not consider Moonlight Oscar bait


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

_Moonlight _is this year's _Dallas Buyers Club_, and no not because it both involve gays. So I would say it is something the Academy normally praise.


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Didn't you say Lala land was the best film of the year and here u talking about other films as Oscar bait




Pretty sure I've called La La Land oscarbait as wel though


I'm not using it in the normal derogatory way
more in a "you'd have to be stupid not to realize this is something that heavily appeals to the Academy's checklists"


But yeah, nice bait pasta, now fuck off again so you can come back another day with 1 dumb post


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> Pretty sure I've called La La Land oscarbait as wel though
> 
> 
> I'm not using it in the normal derogatory way
> ...




Soon he won't be able to post at all


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2017)

God bless America


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

have you guys seen the pilot episode of SS-GB? is it any good? the plot sounds interesting lol. might give it a try later.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2017)

Ae said:


> Soon he won't be able to post at all


You know I thought this would be another racist article for the right.

but they actually arrested mostly illegal criminals


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't understand how someone could commit a crime and then not be asked to provide identification.

I'm actually someone looking for some type of amnesty agreement for illegal immigrants.  But criminals are the exception and should immediately be deported.  It's a no brainer.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

i'm an illegal immigrant too but these cops ain't touching me


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2017)

Didi said:


> Pretty sure I've called La La Land oscarbait as wel though
> 
> 
> I'm not using it in the normal derogatory way
> ...


You're only using it to downplay the quality of film, but it's coo.  I c u didi


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2017)

Massarace mad as fuck I'm more American than he is.


Well he's an uncle Tom so maybe not now that I think on it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i'm an illegal immigrant too but these cops ain't touching me


reported


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

please don't. i love it here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i'm an illegal immigrant too but these cops ain't touching me



Hopefully they don't utilize a corrupt NF mod to provide them with your IP address.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

My dad is in Morocco right now riding a camel.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

If you know a girl whos family is illegal, take advantage of that and blackmail her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2017)

Ae said:


> If you know a girl whos family is illegal, take advantage of that and blackmail her.



Quoting for future reference. You creep.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

I love how D pretends to be surprised that I'm a degenerate.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Stunna, Masterpiece, and Yasha really have no lines that they won't cross.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

Don't group me with the likes of them. I have morals, unlike those heathen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice avatar, Massacoon


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2017)

Ae said:


> I love how D pretends to be surprised that I'm a degenerate.



I am just surprised at the fact that just when I think you've hit your rock bottom of creepiness, you find yet another gear to switch to, and continue drilling down while doubling down.


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Stunna, Masterpiece, and Yasha really have no lines that they won't cross.



Gesy is sort of in this group, but he's on the borderline for now. Mostly because he has no drive or ambition to commit to anything, and just survives day to day with minimal effort.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

You don't know me!


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2017)

Stunna's way too beta to be a real degenerate, he's the odd one out there 


@ pasta: yeah that's why it's so good that I'm seeing it again tomorrow 
I really just meant, themewise, it's the ultimate oscarbait
moviewise it's definitely not oscarbait.
but it could've turned out that way with those themes


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

Detective said:


> I am just surprised at the fact that just when I think you've hit your rock bottom of creepiness, you find yet another gear to switch to, and continue drilling down while doubling down.


Nothing I've ever said is worst than you condoning and encouraging Martial's rape of underage Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2017)

Thematically, _La La Land _is da' GOAT Oscar bait.

You want a good example of a shitty Oscar bait race film? _Crash_ ofc.


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> You don't know me!



You're a broke ass student of Filipino descent, who lives in NYC. There is nothing complex about your backstory, dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2017)

Ae said:


> Nothing I've ever said is worst than you condoning and encouraging Martial's rape of underage Stunna.



Stunna is a 20 year old male, with the eternal mentality of a 14 year old genki anime fan. What he and Martial get up to in Martial's suspect as fuck Scooby Doo-esque van, is none of our business.


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2017)

Stunna said:


> You want a good example of a shitty Oscar bait race film? _Crash_ ofc.



You shut your mouth, Stunna! Nobody talks about Spader like that!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

Detective said:


> You're a broke ass student of Filipino descent, who lives in NYC. There is nothing complex about your backstory, dude.


I'm honestly contemplating dropping out, dude . Every time I try a semester of school  I'm like "Why the fuck am I here? lol". I guess now that I'm closer to the home stretch, I may as well get the degree . But college hasn't yet provided me the direction I was seeking .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

Detective said:


> You're a broke ass student of Filipino descent, who lives in NYC. There is nothing complex about your backstory, dude.



Nobody here have a better bio than me.

A self hating gay Uncle Tom/neo-nazi, who occasionally wear women's clothes with sociopathic tendencies.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2017)

Detective said:


> Gesy is sort of in this group, but he's on the borderline for now. Mostly because he has no drive or ambition to commit to anything, and just survives day to day with minimal effort.



Please give him more time. I'm training him.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm honestly contemplating dropping out, dude . Every time I try a semester of school  I'm like "Why the fuck am I here? lol". I guess now that I'm closer to the home stretch, I may as well get the degree . But college hasn't yet provided me the direction I was seeking .



What are you studying?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

Ae said:


> Nobody here have a better bio than me.
> 
> A self hating gay Uncle Tom/neo-nazi, who occasionally wear women's clothes with sociopathic tendencies.


I thought Stunna said this at first 

I was gonna say "I knew it !"


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Please give him more time. I'm training him.



Of course. Extension has been granted. But only because it's you, Yasha-sensei


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm honestly contemplating dropping out, dude . Every time I try a semester of school  I'm like "Why the fuck am I here? lol". I guess now that I'm closer to the home stretch, I may as well get the degree . But college hasn't yet provided me the direction I was seeking .



Actual work experience is more valuable than theoretical lessons, IMO. Finish the degree though, brother. Don't let the money that you invested into it, be wasted. And if anything, you can utilize it as a bridge on paper, to get into another field down the road.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> What are you studying?


Psychology

I've been thinking about becoming a social worker as I enter graduate school but lately I've been unsure if even _more_ school is the answer . It's certainly the most lucrative path I have available but I fear the passion may no longer be present .


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Psychology
> 
> I've been thinking about becoming a social worker as I enter graduate school but lately I've been unsure if even _more_ school is the answer . It's certainly the most lucrative path I have available but I fear the passion may no longer be present .



You're 26, right?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

I recommend a medical career to anyone that will listen.


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Psychology
> 
> I've been thinking about becoming a social worker as I enter graduate school but lately I've been unsure if even _more_ school is the answer . It's certainly the most lucrative path I have available but I fear the passion may no longer be present .



For what it's worth, most people who pursue the Psych route, don't usually get established until their late 20's anyways. You could easily combine it with an 2 year course, and then try your luck at the job market.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Psychology
> 
> I've been thinking about becoming a social worker as I enter graduate school but lately I've been unsure if even _more_ school is the answer . It's certainly the most lucrative path I have available but I fear the passion may no longer be present .



Even if you end up not pursuing a career in that field, it's still a useful course to have. Passion is a fickle thing, but will power is the key to success.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I recommend a medical career to anyone that will listen.



If I live in US or western Europe, I would probably be a theoretical physicist or rocket scientist by now, instead of an engineer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

Ae said:


> You're 26, right?


I will be towards the end of the year


Detective said:


> For what it's worth, most people who pursue the Psych route, don't usually get established until their late 20's anyways. You could easily combine it with an 2 year course, and then try your luck at the job market.





Yasha said:


> Even if you end up not pursuing a career in that field, it's still a useful course to have. Passion is a fickle thing, but will power is the key to success.


Yeah at least I still  have time and nest to fall back on .

I'd be foolish to go through  student debt for nothing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> If I live in US or western Europe, I would probably be a theoretical physicist or rocket scientist by now, instead of an engineer.


I could have done more and achieved more myself.  But what's the point?  I have a pretty damn easy life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2017)

Agree. At some point you just gotta stop giving and start taking.


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I could have done more and achieved more myself.  But what's the point?  I have a pretty damn easy life.



See, that's the same thing with me. My job is steady, the pay is great(and will continue to scale up), and I have the freedom to travel whilst doing it. Some people get into medicine, law, etc. and while they may become good at it, in combination with their pay, they still have a shitload of responsibility and pressure on them to perform. They also are kind of chained to it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

I blame my parents for my lack of ambition.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm promoting Oona Chaplin _in_ Taboo to bath water tier.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

ITT: Old people who want to get their Eat.Pray.Love on


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Bath water tier only belongs to a select few.  Don't be hasty with your promotions to that rank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bath water tier only belongs to a select few.  Don't be hasty with your promotions to that rank.


Tell that to Stunna

Bath water tier should only have 5 slots maximum


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

5 seems about right.


----------



## Ae (Feb 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bath water tier only belongs to a select few.  Don't be hasty with your promotions to that rank.



Bath water tier isn't my Holy Grail tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2017)

Ae said:


> Bath water tier isn't my Holy Grail tho.


What's next? You'd eat her poop?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> What's next? You'd eat her poop?



The next tier is marry her.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 21, 2017)

The quickest way to be disillusioned with a woman's charm is to live in the same house as her. If you still love her after cohabitation for some time, then she is a keeper. Else, it's just infatuation.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> What's next? You'd eat her poop?


fill her ass with whip cream

milkshake farts


----------



## Ae (Feb 21, 2017)

*Polytechnique: *light 8

This is what happen when you try to end the patriarchy women!


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2017)

there is no patriarchy

only the MEtriarchy


----------



## Yasha (Feb 21, 2017)

*Moonlight
*
Who's top, who's bottom?

7/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Trump is about to put out a new travel ban!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2017)

Yasha said:


> The quickest way to be disillusioned with a woman's charm is to live in the same house as her. If you still love her after cohabitation for some time, then she is a keeper. Else, it's just infatuation.


This is actually true



The World said:


> fill her ass with whip cream
> 
> milkshake farts


That's my fetish tbh


Rukia said:


> Trump is about to put out a new travel ban!


I have a theory that Trump hates those with excessive melanin because they don't have to go through his tanning regiment .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2017)

hollywood handjob

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 21, 2017)

Highest tier is if you're willing to eat her maggot infested pussy.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 21, 2017)

*Unbreakable*-Decent movie up till the end, where it just gave me an arcade fighting game ending.

*my rating: 5/10*


----------



## Ae (Feb 21, 2017)

*Christine*: light 6

I just watched another feminist movie, better watch some gore before I turn into a cuck.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I have a theory that Trump hates those with excessive melanin because they don't have to go through his tanning regiment .



I have a theory that people are scared of black people because you can't see them at night and they might sneak up on you from behind.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I have a theory that people are scared of black people because you can't see them at night and they might sneak up on you from behind.


You want to know the real reason ?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2017)

Nikkatsu are reporting Seijun Suzuki passed away last week at 93



Rest in Peace to a master filmmaker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

Busy gas station.  Early in the morning.  I hate the assholes that think this is an appropriate time to buy lottery tickets.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2017)

Netflix bought the rights to Scorsese's new film. Something about seeing a new Scorsese film at home feels wrong.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 22, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Thematically, _La La Land _is da' GOAT Oscar bait.


you mean in terms of effectiveness or stereotypicality

cuz historical movies are the goat oscar bait


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 22, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tell that to Stunna
> 
> Bath water tier should only have 5 slots maximum


thats dumb
theres more than 5 perfect looking women in a population of like 3.4 billion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 22, 2017)

@Lucaniel arrival, Manchester or moonlight first?


Ae said:


> Ass eating/sit on my face tier
> 
> Toes sucking tier


1. you should eat ass in general, it's gr8
2. if you're even a tiny bit into feet or would do it out of some retarded devotion to a woman you should kill yourself.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 22, 2017)

Ae said:


> Nobody here have a better bio than me.
> 
> A self hating gay Uncle Tom/neo-nazi, who occasionally wear women's clothes with sociopathic tendencies.


you saying that has just made me realise you're basically a more racist rica_patin 

we should turf you out like we turfed him out


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 22, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> @Lucaniel arrival, Manchester or moonlight first?


i think manchester by the sea, then moonlight, then arrival
for me its like manchester by the sea >/= moonlight > arrival, but more importantly arrival will have a longer period of showings in cinema than the other two, and moonlight will get more showings than mbts


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> i think manchester by the sea, then moonlight, then arrival
> for me its like manchester by the sea >/= moonlight > arrival, but more importantly arrival will have a longer period of showings in cinema than the other two, and moonlight will get more showings than mbts


I have them all on plex habibi


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> you saying that has just made me realise you're basically a more racist rica_patin
> 
> we should turf you out like we turfed him out


Nothing in that post explicitly states that I'm a racist. Also, I was the first one who called the Rica racist. Try again.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2017)

we booted rica not cause of his racism but his anti autism sentiments


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 22, 2017)

Parallax said:


> we booted rica not cause of his racism but his anti autism sentiments


we booted rica for a wide variety of reasons, the anti-autism sentiments were not even necessarily decisive on their own terms, there was a more visceral reaction to his comments when kt regs were discussing how to commemorate the death of cmx

the anti-autism thing was more like the straw that broke the camel's back


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 22, 2017)

Ae said:


> Nothing in that post explicitly states that I'm a racist. Also, I was the first one who called the Rica racist. Try again.


yes, describing yourself as a neo-nazi doesn't explicitly state that you're a racist, and noticing that someone else is a racist certainly negates the possibility that you yourself are a racist. i see you also have rica_patin's mental abilities


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> yes, describing yourself as a neo-nazi doesn't explicitly state that you're a racist, and noticing that someone else is a racist certainly negates the possibility that you yourself are a racist. i see you also have rica_patin's mental abilities



I was describing myself by how people here perceives me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 22, 2017)

Ae said:


> I was describing myself by how people here perceives me.


your custom title is literally an officer rank in the SS. but it's all for edgy coolness, right, milo?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> your custom title is literally an officer rank in the SS. but it's all for edgy coolness, right, milo?



I've been watching _Man in the High Castle, _and the Obergruppenführer is by far the best character.
_

_


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2017)

tru that's fair, at that point we had had enough of Rica


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2017)

I just remember Jove stepping in and shit got real.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 22, 2017)

Ae said:


> I've been watching _Man in the High Castle, _and the Obergruppenführer is by far the best character.
> _
> _


then why does it say obersturmfuhrer instead of obergruppenfuhrer

man this is like interrogating kato kaelin


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> then why does it say obersturmfuhrer instead of obergruppenfuhrer
> 
> man this is like interrogating kato kaelin



Because I'm humble and Obergruppenführer is a much higher ranking.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2017)

ribs Jove


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 22, 2017)

Ae said:


> Because I'm humble and Obergruppenführer is a much higher ranking.


and if anyone believes that i've got a bullet to sell to you


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> and if anyone believes that i've got a bullet to sell to you



Translation
"I ran out of responses, so I'll just say you're lying"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> thats dumb
> theres more than 5 perfect looking women in a population of like 3.4 billion


Well the context was toward movie/tv stars who are at best in the thousands (The ones we know anyway ). We were well aware of the abundance of women on the planet.

But now that I think of it. I don't think I've met a "Perfect looking woman" yet. Personally, I thought because of how disgusting it is to drink tub water, "Bathwater tier" meant "a rare, one-of-a-kind beauty . I'm not about drinking the muck of any great looking chick.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well the context was toward movie/tv stars who are at best in the thousands (The ones we know anyway ). We were well aware of the abundance of women on the planet.
> 
> But now that I think of it. I don't think I've met a "Perfect looking woman" yet. Personally, I thought because of how disgusting it is to drink tub water, "Bathwater tier" meant "a rare, one-of-a-kind beauty . I'm not about drinking the muck of any great looking chick.



Would you eat ass before your drink bathwater? I think your mind makes you perceive bathwater nastier than it really is, the same way that unphotogenic foods are perceived to be disgusting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes massacoon, I'd rather give a rimjob than drink a pee and skinflakes cocktail


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

The two top prospects at work both have major negatives.  One has a pretty annoying grating voice.  The other casually started talking to me about her daughter today.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 22, 2017)

@Stringer 

So whatever happened to the extra cash you came across ? Please don't tell me you allowed _the man _to win.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2017)

> Jimmy Kimmel has been hosting the long-running _Jimmy Kimmel Live! _on ABC for the past 14 years, but if he has his way, it’s possible that his late-night tenure will come to an end relatively soon. In a new interview with _Variety, _the host revealed that when his contract with the network expires in the fall of 2019, he’s seriously considering moving on to a different career path. “I know I will do the show for another three years,” Kimmel explained. “It’s possible that will be it. My wife’s pregnant. At a certain point, I’d like to have a little more free time. I have very little free time as it is.” As the executive producer of _Live!, _Kimmel often works 70-plus hours every week for the show. “I think this job is a grind, and best-cast scenario, a marathon,” he continued. “I want to go out on my own terms. If I ever feel like we’re repeating ourselves, I think it’s a good indication that it’s time. I will miss it when I go. Television is changing quickly. I get a lot of offers to do a lot of different things.



I'm not a big on late night shows, but Kimmel is basically the shitposter of late night, would be sad to see him go.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The two top prospects at work both have major negatives.  One has a pretty annoying grating voice.  The other casually started talking to me about her daughter today.



Dating colleague is unwise. As saying goes, don't eat where you poop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

I agree.  But hospitals are different.  There are thousands of employees.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  But hospitals are different.  There are thousands of employees.


You can always poison that bitch and make it look accidental if she do you dirty.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 22, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Stringer
> 
> So whatever happened to the extra cash you came across ? Please don't tell me you allowed _the man _to win.


no way mah man, them fools haven't noticed squat, it's still sitting warm in my account

opening a clothing business with my brother in june so the extra will def help

I'll sell you guys some shirts, help a brother on his way to financial freedom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2017)

Send me some bras.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 22, 2017)

eww, that's just creepy Yasha

I don't even wanna know what you're gonna do with that 

I'd send you a bible if I believed in god


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2017)

Nothing. Just room decor.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 22, 2017)

somehow that sounds even worse lol


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2017)

We banned Rica, but we allow Yasha's open racism/pedo.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2017)

Mauritius or Okinawa, where should I go next? 

Okinawa is intriguing to me partly because it's the hometown of Yui Aragaki, Hikari Mitsushima and Yukie Nakama.

But if I go to Mauritius, I will have the stamps of 4 out of 7 continents on my passport.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2017)

so, anyone of you here tried binary options?


----------



## Ae (Feb 23, 2017)

*The Secret Life of Pets:* Decent 4

That hawk carried the movie


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

You have to turn in your passport when it expires here.  So I have lost like 40-50 stamps.

And this stupid ass European Union thing hasn't helped me accumulate stamps either.  I was doing much better in the 90's!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2017)

Return of DaiMajin: B/B+


----------



## Yasha (Feb 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You have to turn in your passport when it expires here.  So I have lost like 40-50 stamps.
> 
> And this stupid ass European Union thing hasn't helped me accumulate stamps either.  I was doing much better in the 90's!



That sucks. Though one can be hopeful that EU may break up one of these days. 

A trip to Southeast Asia, Africa or South America are among the easiest ways to collect a decent amount of entry stamps.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2017)

Death Race 2000: B

It was pretty funny and the violence was great. I found this to be a lot more entertaining than the Jason Statham remake, although this does start to run out of momentum near the end. It's strange how bad the fight scene is between David Carradine and Sylvester Stallone (who is playing a villain), considering we're witnessing "Rocky" take on "Kung Fu". They released a sequel to this recently, but I hear it sucks, so am not sure if I want to watch it.


----------



## Ae (Feb 23, 2017)

Winter's just over and it's already too fucking hot.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm definitely going to Lion on Saturday.  Last chance to see it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 23, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well the context was toward movie/tv stars who are at best in the thousands (The ones we know anyway ). We were well aware of the abundance of women on the planet.
> 
> But now that I think of it. I don't think I've met a "Perfect looking woman" yet. Personally, I thought because of how disgusting it is to drink tub water, "Bathwater tier" meant "a rare, one-of-a-kind beauty . I'm not about drinking the muck of any great looking chick.


if you have those qualms then you shouldn't be drinking anyone's tub water no matter how they look
beauty is no indicator of great hygiene or total freedom from harmful microbes


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm starting a new critique format called 'Compulsive Franchise Disorder', where I cover movie franchises. My first one is "Underworld". I still consider myself retired, so these won't come out very often (my next one probably won't be until at least April). 



Ae said:


> Winter's just over and it's already too fucking hot.



Yeah. I'm in Arizona and I actually had to turn my air conditioning on again because it was beginning to get too hot. It's kind of spooky really, as it seems like it usually doesn't get warmer until late March. Global Warming FTW!?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2017)

If you would like some genuinely fantastic laughs mixed with a cutting message I suggest you give this a watch.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 24, 2017)

*Hidden Figures
*
Too much dramatization and fiction. According to real-life Katherine, she didn't feel segregated while she was working at NASA. Many major characters (Jim Parson's, Kirsten Dunst's, Kevin Costner's) were made up.

7/10


----------



## Yasha (Feb 24, 2017)

*Lion
*
The childhood scene shot in India was excellent with amazing imagery and great acting. But the Australia part was choppy, badly edited, almost like looking into a schizophrenic mind. They showed like 3 separate scenes of Saroo and Rooney Mara (can't remember her character's name) on the bed, while any of them could be cut out without affecting the story at all. The ending credit scene was touching.

8/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 24, 2017)

*Wall-E*- Had to watch this for my Tech and Society class. One of the best looking films I've seen, and one of the few movies I've seen where i actually enjoyed the visual story telling aspect.

*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2017)

Death Race 2050 (2017): C+

This is the newest remake of "Death Race 2000" and describing my feelings is difficult, as I do think it's inferior to the original and probably even the Jason Statham remake. It's designed to be entertainingly bad, with intentionally terrible performances, absurd dialogue and kitschy special effects, but sometimes it's just really noisy. Sometimes it's clever and it's often amusing, but it seemed like every scene was hit-or-miss. Sometimes it would be funny, but then take the joke too far, or just won't let it go. The villain (who's more-or-less playing Stallone's role from the first movie) is a closeted homosexual and for awhile, I was laughing at his bizarre homoerotic interactions with Frankenstein, but it eventually started to get old. The production values are actually a lot better than I was anticipating, even if they use more digital effects and less actual stuntwork. For a modern day Roger Corman flick though, I was pleasantly surprised by the films visual style. The editing sometimes is too abrupt though, with certain characters fates being resolved so quickly that you don't even have time to process what just happened. Some scenes from the original are replicated, but aren't paced as well. 

If this beat the original in any area, it's the ending. "Death Race 2000" was a blast, but it sort of ran out of steam by the conclusion and I didn't think the resolution was as clever as the filmmakers thought it was. This ending is so batshit insane that I kind of think they're parodying the idea of the social satire, by just having everyone snap and go on a collective rampage. It's supposed to be uplifting too, making it even stranger. I can't really compare this to the Jason Statham remake, or any of its non-Jason Statham sequels, as they're too different in terms of style, tone and even story. The Statham one will probably be a lot easier for the masses to process, even if it doesn't really excel in any area. The original and this new remake are definitely acquired tastes and are not for everyone. But I had some fun with this and I had a lot more fun with "Death Race 2,000".


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 24, 2017)

@Stunna @Nighty the Mighty


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> @Stunna @Nighty the Mighty



what the fuck 



this is a gr8 picture tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 24, 2017)

it is

mike was so handsome before he got fat

well ok not so handsome

but he was kinda offbeat handsome

meanwhile jay went from the ultradork in that pic to leo dicaprio


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 24, 2017)

is this site where zyrax learnt about europe from?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 24, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> it is
> 
> mike was so handsome before he got fat
> 
> ...



tfw no old mike+new jay nude calendar


----------



## Stringer (Feb 24, 2017)

*Trainspotting* 7.5/10

it was mandatory that I see this before I decide whether I'll go watch the sequel or not, kinda late to the party on this one but whatevs

top-notch editing but while it had colorful characters they were mostly charicatures, Begbie in particular. the most memorable thing I found about it was the soundtrack, it kept me immersed throughout even when the plot was at its weakest, I'll dowload some of those tracks and add them to my playlist(s)

EDIT: on second thought I'll give this a solid 8 out of 10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2017)

Get Out (2017): B+

I'd say the movie is more good than it is great, but it's very well done. The film does an excellent job at making you uneasy, primarily based around the cast and their expressions, body language and choice of words- which are all interpretive. Maybe there is something sinister or condescending about how they said something, or maybe it was innocent and the character/audience is reading into it the wrong way. Case in point, the first confrontation is with a cop who may or may not be racist. He could be trying to start something with our protagonist, or he could just be mechanically going through the normal routine and was taken aback by the accusations of racism. They could've easily made him a walking cartoon, but the ambiguity makes those kinds of interactions a lot more unsettling. The music and cinematography also put you on edge and the direction is surprisingly sophisticated for a first-time director, but I think the performances carry the film.

I found the ending to be a little underwhelming though. In fact, you see the majority of the finale within the trailers, so be prepared for that. It's not necessarily a bad or even mediocre ending, but it wasn't as effective or as satisfying as it should've been. There are also some issues with the tone, but at least the comedic interludes were pretty funny. I was also VERY unhappy that the most interesting visual in the trailer- the skeletal deer coming to life, presumably as part of a dream sequence- was absent in the actual film. It almost seemed like that shot was the selling point of the movie, so I wish the marketing campaign either relied on it a lot less or it was reinstated in the film.

Nevertheless, I was mostly happy with the movie and hope it does well financially. Horror films that take some risks deserve more attention.

Edit: The foreshadowing surrounding the 'twist' was really good too and I think this will be even better upon the second viewing.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 25, 2017)

*Passengers
*
I wish I had seen this in the theatre. Deep and beautiful film. Jim is as realistic and human as a movie character can be. Those of you who said he took away or derailed Aurora's life, had missed the point of the film entirely. What is the chance that a larger-than-average-sized asteroid managed to surpass the protective shield, hit the ship at exactly the right spot which caused a cascade reaction that culminated in the failure of 1 out of 5258 hibernation pods, and it happened to be the one you resided in? Must be infinitesimal, huh? Does that make it easier to deal with because your misfortune was caused by a so-called "accident" and not due to the conscious decision of another human being? Not at all. Only difference is in the case of an "accident", you have no specific tangible target to vent your anger and frustration. But that doesn't make it easier. That makes it harder emotionally, if anything.

Life is not set on a predetermined path. You set out to do something but it didn't turn out as you plan, tough luck, but deal with it. Be it caused by an accident or another person. Whatever happens, happens. Que sera sera. Sounds cheesy but true. Of course Jim had no way of knowing how his decision was going to affect Aurora's life - whether it was going to ruin her or somehow it would end up with a happy ending. Of course he did it for his own selfish agenda and out of loneliness. But neither do we know how any of our decisions - no matter how big or how small, and many of them have effects on other people's lives as well - will turn out before we make those decisions. And aren't most, if not all of our decisions emotion-driven and self-serving? And yet, we make those decisions all the time and live with whatever consequences that ensue.

Aurora didn't get to Homestead II as she set out to be. Well, that's just the way it is. Her life goes on. Nobody took away or derailed anybody's life. Because there is no rail.

9/10

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2017)

it would have been better if jim died giving a more darker ending 

like they end it at the nadir of her despair with her continuing the cycle of waking up another to stave off the hopeless loneliness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2017)

I think the best ending would've been if Aurora became pregnant, but to her horror, she ends up giving birth to a dinosaur- and she dies from the stress. It turns out that Jim has spread a contagion that causes the women to give birth to dinosaurs, because he's decided he wants to end humanity and that is the way he's going to do it. Granted, I think every movie should be a little more like "Carnosaur" and I have not seen "Passengers", but if "Passengers" was more like "Carnosaur", I would watch it. Naked.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 25, 2017)

The World said:


> it would have been better if jim died giving a more darker ending
> 
> like they end it at the nadir of her despair with her continuing the cycle of waking up another to stave off the hopeless loneliness



I agree. Jim being brought back to life without brain damage is probably the only scene I disliked in the entire film. Call me bitter, but I think all powerful or memorable films need a sad ending, or at least a bittersweet one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I think the best ending would've been if Aurora became pregnant, but to her horror, she ends up giving birth to a dinosaur- and she dies from the stress. It turns out that Jim has spread a contagion that causes the women to give birth to dinosaurs, because he's decided he wants to end humanity and that is the way he's going to do it. Granted, I think every movie should be a little more like "Carnosaur" and I have not seen "Passengers", but if "Passengers" was more like "Carnosaur", I would watch it. Naked.


or better yet, snakes.

snakes on a spaceship

and then they mutate, like Yawn from RE1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

The white girl in Get Out is horse faced.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

Lion:  B+

Well acted.  Beautiful to look at.  Excellent score.  Maybe it was a little slow at some points?  Maybe conducting an investigation entirely with Google earth will bug some people?

One thing that didn't work for me.  Adult Saroo looks nothing like young Saroo.  So I rolled my eyes when the mom recognized him on sight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

Lol, I'm such a snob.  At a bar talking to my parents about cruises and Ferraris.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The white girl in Get Out is horse faced.


Fuck you, Rukia ! She's off limits .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

I agree.  Laying with animals is off limits.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2017)

oh shes the bitch from Girls.

I despise that show and all the farm animals on it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2017)

I watched an episode of Girls to humor a female  friend of mine....

Ended up watching all 5 seasons

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2017)

how the hell did that even happen?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't know


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't know



Because you've said you enjoyed the show


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fuck you, Rukia ! She's off limits .


I just watched get out.  And I retract.

Her face is fine.  She isn't gorgeous or anything.  But she is all right.  Good hair.  Good teeth.  6 or 7 out of 10.

I was out of line earlier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

Get Out:  B.

Not much to say.  An entertaining February release.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2017)

Ae said:


> Because you've said you enjoyed the show



The first season was ok...the rest tho is eh. 



Rukia said:


> Get Out:  B.
> 
> Not much to say.  An entertaining February release.



March is gonna be crazy dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

March looks stacked.


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I just watched get out.  And I retract.
> 
> Her face is fine.  She isn't gorgeous or anything.  But she is all right.  Good hair.  Good teeth.  6 or 7 out of 10.
> 
> I was out of line earlier.


Since when did the Rikia became so soft? Have some conviction and stick to your gut man. She's a dollar store version of Alessandra Ambrosio.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> March looks stacked.



Yeah, feels like I'm gonna have to hit the theater twice a week and your favorite show _Iron Fist_ is releasing as well .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2017)

Ae said:


> Since when did the Rikia became so soft? Have some conviction and stick to your gut man. She's a dollar store version of Alessandra Ambrosio.


Lol yeah they do look similar, huh?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2017)

Only reason Rukia's calling Allison Williams an animal is because she went black.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jena (Feb 25, 2017)

*Death Race 2050* - Frankenstein/Frankenstein

I failed my god-king Corman by taking so long to watch this, but I finally got around to it. Picks right up where the last one left off with the same energy. And this time around there's a Manu Bennett.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2017)

@Rukia How hot is your sister btw? Depending on your answer you may soon be dealing with a similar situation .


----------



## Yasha (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lion:  B+
> 
> Well acted.  Beautiful to look at.  Excellent score.  Maybe it was a little slow at some points?  Maybe conducting an investigation entirely with Google earth will bug some people?
> 
> One thing that didn't work for me.  Adult Saroo looks nothing like young Saroo.  So I rolled my eyes when the mom recognized him on sight.


 
I love the childhood scene which was shot beautifully and coherently. But the adult part was terribly choppy. 

Finding home from google earth is not far-fetched at all, especially with instant streetview now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I saw that coming . Thanks for spoiling that tho.


Oh come on dude.  It has been out for a couple of days!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 25, 2017)

Before Hidden Figures, they played 3 trailers - Life, Logan, Kong. All 3 looked good. I'm officially excited.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

Logan and Life.  Sure.  I have soured on Kong though.  That comedic character in the trailers ruined it for me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Can't wait for Baywatch

Daddario's tits cannot be contained!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 25, 2017)

Speaking of tits, Jennifer Lawrence's nude scenes in Passengers were titillating.


----------



## Detective (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh come on dude.  It has been out for a couple of days!



You have to remember dude, that Gesy's current situation does not allow him to be a Day 1 Viewing Film Club member.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Speaking of tits, Jennifer Lawrence's nude scenes in Passengers were titillating.


Must have dosed off and missed those scenes.

For real.  I need like a two year break from Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Jennifer Lawrence is supplying directors and producers her nudes. She needs to fucking stop with all these stupid movies


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2017)

Ben-Hur (2016): D-

Ouch, even though this had a big budget and was directed by the guy who did "Wanted" and "Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter", it feels amateurish, rushed and cheap. It's staged badly, the performances ranged from phoned in to awkward and the battles...well, okay, the battles were decent. But it's mostly a drama that relies on questionable dialogue that the actors struggle with selling. The story feels disjointed too, probably because it's trying to condense a 4 hour long epic into 2 hours, so none of its storythreads are allowed to breathe.

Edit: Some of the costuming felt off as well, with a few wardrobes looking almost modern. Also, there is a noticeable plot hole surrounding a sword. How in the hell did he still have that after 5 years in slavery?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

I couldn't believe it earlier.  I was browsing an entertainment website.  And there was a story about set photos from Robin Hood.  Can you fucking believe it guys?  Another fucking Robin Hood!  Didn't we just get that shit with Russell Crowe?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

Detective said:


> You have to remember dude, that Gesy's current situation does not allow him to be a Day 1 Viewing Film Club member.


Yup! I watch films on Wednesdays (When tickets are almost half off) while sneaking in snacks from the dollar store. I didn't choose the struggle; the struggle  chose me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

And it might end up being great.  But the last thing I fucking needed was another King Arthur movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2017)

_Get Out.
_


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yup! I watch films on Wednesdays (When tickets are almost half off) while sneaking in snacks from the dollar store. I didn't choose the struggle; the struggle  chose me.



How much is half a ticket? At least you can still afford snacks even though they are from dollar store.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2017)

*Buried
*
My patience ran out way before the oxygen in that coffin or the phone battery did.

Just die. Bye.

2/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2017)

Ow, Bill Paxton just died.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

61 is fairly young.

I hadn't seen him in anything recently.  I think Edge of Tomorrow was the last time.

He was in a lot of memorable things.  Aliens in particular.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yup! I watch films on Wednesdays (When tickets are almost half off) while sneaking in snacks from the dollar store. I didn't choose the struggle; the struggle  chose me.



Respect homie. Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 61 is fairly young.
> 
> I hadn't seen him in anything recently.  I think Edge of Tomorrow was the last time.
> 
> He was in a lot of memorable things.  Aliens in particular.



He was currently starring in a TV remake of Training Day. It was just on episode 5 of the first season so far.

RIP


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

Yasha said:


> How much is half a ticket? At least you can still afford snacks even though they are from dollar store.


6 dollars


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

I liked Get Out.  But a 100% score on RT?  That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2017)

Stunna said:


> _Get Out.
> _



This is a lesson for you, Stunna. Beware of the white woman who appear to be interested in a brother.

It's a trap

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Ow, Bill Paxton just died.



Bill Paxton dies, but Yasha gets to live. Life isn't fair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

I have tickets to a special IMAX Ghost in the Shell event on Tuesday night. Should I go guys?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Curious.  Do you guys follow any celebrities or organizations on Twitter?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

Who doesn't ?


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2017)

@Stunna @Rukia @~Gesy~ 

Did anyone else notice how fucking unstoppable Chris was near the end of Get Out? Especially after taking care of Jeremy.

Like a legit Black Terminator

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Curious.  Do you guys follow any celebrities or organizations on Twitter?



I don't have a Twitter account, nor Facebook. I do have an IG account, but mainly use it to store travel photography only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

I barely use fb anymore.  And I am too lazy to create ig.  It seems like the main site now to me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Stunna @Rukia @~Gesy~
> 
> Did anyone else notice how fucking unstoppable Chris was near the end of Get Out? Especially after taking care of Jeremy.
> 
> Like a legit Black Terminator


I noticed that he didn't seem to feel any pain.


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I noticed that he didn't seem to feel any pain.



Real talk, that moment at the end with the cop car, so many people in my theatre were thinking worst case scenario right there. They were worried art imitates real life.

And then there was a sigh of relief.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Well he's probably going to jail tbh tbf.


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Well he's probably going to jail tbh tbf.



Yeah, but don't tell Stunna that. He's probably gonna be a Chris cosplay for Halloween this year. Would be his blackest role thus far.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Some top college basketball prospect will never get a chance to hook up with a white girl because of this dude!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2017)

I ain't saying she's a gold digger but---


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

How does Gibson pull a hotter girl than Clooney?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> 6 dollars



I can watch 5 movies with 12 dollars.

*Jackie
*
Slightly less dull than that Lincoln movie a few years ago. Only slightly.

4/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

Clooney grew tired of smashing  bimbos whose highest grade gotten came from their chest size. That's a young man's game .

#Respect

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh, I agree.  He still could have found better marriage material though.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2017)

So I watched Jackie and Colossal trailer last night. It struck me that how different Natalie and Anne are postpartum. One has lost most attractiveness while the other somehow got even more attractive.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Colossal looks really funny Yasha.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2017)

The premise looks shitty, but I believe in Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2017)

I also saw Planetarium trailer and I am not sure I want to watch that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

Mahershala Ali is now an Oscar winner


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I also saw Planetarium trailer and I am not sure I want to watch that.


I have seen it already.  Not very good.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

Kimmel has been really funny so far
That double dig at Hidden Figures and La La Land made me chuckle


Ali was pretty much a lock, no surprises so far


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2017)

Any films you have seen in TIFF that I keep an eye on?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

Suicide Squad won for best makeup. I'm sure Luc will love that .


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

SUICIDE SQUAD IS AN OSCAR WINNING FILM

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Hmm, it seems like the good movies have all come out already.  Una and Their Finest are the good movies I watched that haven't come out yet.  Una was a little better.  I admit that the subject matter is unpleasant though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

I was one of the first people to refer to Moana as a possible sleeper hit.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Surprised to hear that the Rock is the highest paid actor.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah I think he has been for a few years now

action movies with him in it make hella dosh, so not that weird I suppose. Though it feel weird


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Candy dropping from the ceiling is the best thing they have ever done.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

Ooh nice, was rooting for Arrival on sound editing


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Are these sound winners upset winners?


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

Dunno, don't really follow buzz around technical awards, but from what I heard Hacksaw Ridge getting one doesn't surprise me


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

I love Jackie Chan.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Lame presentation from Mark Rylance.  Didn't really connect.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

Well deserved for Viola.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah

And damn, I kinda knew Viola Davis was the favourite for this one, but dammit I wanted Michelle Williams to win


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Viola Davis deserved to lose for being in Suicide Squad in 2016.

Also.  Didn't understand her acceptance speech.


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

Williams clip also got me choked up again


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Williams had like 5 minutes of screen time.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Williams had like 5 minutes of screen time.




and they were fucking amazing


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

But I'll accept this if the Academy even it out by choosing Casey over Denzel


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Did the Salesman win for political reasons?


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

Toni Erdmann Should have won

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

I was just gonna say, thought that Toni Erdmann had that one
Guess they couldn't pass up to do a spicy anti-travel ban statement


Though ofc Farhadi is a legitimately skilled filmmaker, haven't seen this one yet though


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Ae said:


> Toni Erdmann Should have won


That's what I hear.


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

_When We Rise_ looks like a parody of those shitty teenage ABC family show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Hailee makes this guy look like a midget.

Edit:  and yes.  I absolutely want to sleep with her.  Awesome dress.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

The Red Turtle looks good.  Need to see it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Zootopia winning doesn't surprise me.  But when the fuck is Laika going to win?


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

Where's my OscarSoPixar protest? Kubo was objectively the best.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

when Disney/Pixar stop making films


though tbf I was actually rooting for Zootopia on this one


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Dakota Johnson.  Terrible dress.  Worst I have seen so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

And here we go, it's La La Land time boys


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't know.  This segment isn't coming off that good to me.  Making me cringe.


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

These people don't deserve it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm hating this


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

It just makes Hollywood look like they are dealing with charity cases.  I don't know.  The night already is really self congratulatory.  Adding stuff like that only makes it worse.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah I didn't like it either


but mean tweets coming up, that's always fun


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

I would have tried to get a kiss from Gosling tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

I knew when Kimmel said not to look into his eyes that it would affect Masterpiece.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

With all these segments about great movies are, La La Lsnd better fucking win.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Felicity Jones with another lousy dress selection.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

Kubo and Star Wars achieved more in visual effects than the fucking_ Jungle Book 
_
Fuck outta here


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

Thought La La Land would win editing too tbh


and I got kinda bummed out hearing Michael J Fox slur his speech like 

but at least he's still up and about I suppose

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's how I would rank the best pictures nominees:

La La Land
Lion
Hacksaw Ridge
Arrival
Manchester by the Sea
Hidden Figures
Moonlight
Hell or High Water

If only the Australian scene in Lion were as good as the Indian one, it would have been my favourite to win.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2017)

IF WE ALL STAND UP WE CAN MAYBE END WARS AND STUFF.

Hollywood is so fucktarded.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Okay.  White Helmets is another one that may have won for political reasons.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh man, the celebrities are taking jabs at Donald Trump again. That'll show him. Just like it did a few months ago.

So progressive. Much edgy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

That tweeting segment was a dud.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2017)

The thing is, everybody knows Donald Trump is a braindead, megalomaniac, piece of hog shit.

But the constant SNL/Award show rehashing gets stale just as any other horse beating joke does.

All they're doing is paving a path for an easy layup for him to get reelected in 4-years.

The middle class doesn't want to hear a bunch of rich, self-stroking, egocentric assholes condescend and attempt to speak for them, as if they automatically know how the world should work.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh man, the celebrities are taking jabs at Donald Trump again. That'll show him. Just like it did a few months ago.
> 
> So progressive. Much edgy.



So you don't expect Trump to tweet about it soon?


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2017)

Bradford Young better win for cinematography.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2017)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

La La Land ain't winning shit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Another bad joke from Jimmy.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> La La Land ain't winning shit



?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Come on Whoopi.  That was a good joke.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Come on Whoopi.  That was a good joke.



Fuck yeah it was.

So was the Casey Affleck one.


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

As much as I love La La Land, Arrival should have got cinematography.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Emma Stone looks like she smells like cat piss was the first mean tweet she read.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

John Legend is ruining the song.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> ?


Did I miss it winning a nomination ?


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

Why the fuck is John Legend singing Ryan's song? Fuck off!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Did I miss it winning a nomination ?


It won cinematography.  And something else.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2017)

Ae said:


> As much as I love La La Land, Arrival should have got cinematography.



I really wanted to see Young win.

He's my favorite DOP out of all the young, up and coming cinematographers that are out there right now. His lighting and aperture settings are fucking amazing. He gets really natural, rich tones out of the actors, and doesn't allow his images to look overly glossy or overly produced.

As much as I'm burnt out on superhero and Star Wars films, I'll at least give the Hans Solo film a look if Disney allows him to cut loose on that flick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

I think Logan will be it for me super hero wise this year.  I can't take it anymore.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Logan will be it for me super hero wise this year.  I can't take it anymore.



Same.

Logan actually looks like something more than just a superhero/comic book movie.

Fox is generally hit or miss when it comes to their Marvel properties, but it looks like they did a great thing allowing the creators of Deadpool and Logan to have carte blanche with their films.

Plus, Boyd Holbrook is an awesome actor. Really excited to see what he does with future projects.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Did I miss it winning a nomination ?




you posted that at LITERALLY the moment it won cinematography lol


it also won production design I think


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> John Legend is ruining the song.


Tfw you're black and you have less soul than a Canadian

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

Didi said:


> you posted that at LITERALLY the moment it won cinematography lol
> 
> 
> it also won production design I think


If only I held it in for 30 more seconds


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Lion had a pretty memorable score.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Sam pissed.  He wanted Moonlight to win.


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

Mica Levi got robbed


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Bad hairstyle for Scarlett.  Awful!


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bad hairstyle for Scarlett.  Awful!


I like it

*Shrugs

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Ugh, Jennifer Aniston is just the worst.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2017)

LUL @ the crowd clapping and cheering @ the line of the dude saying he was educated in a public school--even though the majority of people in that crowd will either have their kids home schooled, or sent to a private school.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bad hairstyle for Scarlett.  Awful!


She really likes keeping her hair short for some reason . I don't think it suits her .


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

Anton... such a waste


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> She really likes keeping her hair short for some reason . I don't think it suits her .




yeah, agreed
but w/e it's her personal life, at least her directors still make her look good


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

We Bought a Zoo.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Lol, the Lobster was so ridiculous.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2017)

Ben and Matt went from being poor roommates to standing on stage together --graying in hair.

GOAT bromance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Damn Amy.  Not leaving much to the imagination.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

yeay MbtS


would've also been satisfied with the Lobster


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

Also I fucking cracked up at Damon being played off, his feud with Kimmel remains hilarious


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

Nocturnal Animal got snubbed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Lobster was pretty fucking imaginative.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Good for Halle.  She looks a lot younger than she is.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2017)

I love Lobster. One of its kind.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I love Lobster. One of its kind.


I like those kind of movies.  Eternal Sunshine, Being John Malkovich.  I hope Colossal delivers too.


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh shit Moonlight might've getting best picture. The Academy been splitting up director and picture lately.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Fuck you Cameron.  No one cares about Pandora.


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

damn you might be right


but good for Chazelle, hope he keeps on making great stuff, he obviously loves it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Gotta be Casey here.


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Gotta be Casey here.


He's the only correct choice


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Is Viggo gay?  (No idea.  Never cared about him enough to know tbh.)


----------



## Didi (Feb 26, 2017)

CASEY ACTUALLY WON WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Crowd shot.  Spotted Alicia Vikander!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Sandra Bullock got a lifetime achievement award.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2017)

Man, my LG OLED TV has forever ruined whatever LCD displays I use.

I'm watching the Alien: Covenant prologue on my MacBook and the black levels are complete and utter shit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

John Legend's wife sleeping in the background.


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2017)

Meryl stole Amy spot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2017)

Good for Emma Stone.

Can't wait to see her in Death Stranding.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I like those kind of movies.  Eternal Sunshine, Being John Malkovich.  I hope Colossal delivers too.



You may enjoy quirky japanese films like Survive Style 5+ and Funuke Show Some Love.

And if you're into reading, Haruki Murakami's works have pretty similar vibe (The Wind-up Bird Chronicle, Kafka on the Shore)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2017)

This coulda been you Watson! You fucked up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

I like Emma.  She probably wasn't the best this year.  But the Academy has made bigger miscues.  Not worth being upset about.

Lawrence winning for Silver Linings Playbook is a fucking shocker!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Ae said:


> This coulda been you Watson! You fucked up.


as much as I like her.  I can't imagine her in that role.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Good for Emma Stone.
> 
> Can't wait to see her in Death Stranding.


Is she going to be in that game?


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2017)

based frogfu


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Take that Damon!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2017)

Ae said:


> This coulda been you Watson! You fucked up.



Nope. Emma Watson would have ruined the film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Nope. Emma Watson would have ruined the film.


Beauty and the Beast is a boring career choice for her.  But it is a money making choice.  And it is a safe choice.  She will do well in it.

La La Land could have been a disaster.


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeaaaaaj baby!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow! La La came through when it  mattered !


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2017)

What the fuck!?


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 27, 2017)

Steve Harvey feeling the weight of his shoulders being lifted.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Pretty humiliating.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2017)

lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2017)

This was a political move, La La Land is still the true winner.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

I noticed some guy was walking through the La La Land group collecting all of the envelopes and thought it was strange.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Ae said:


> This was a political move, La La Land is still the true winner.


I do think that this could be a response to the Oscars so white controversy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2017)

Can we ban senior citizens from reading the cards? The La La crew gave thank you speeches and everything !


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 27, 2017)

Donald Trump gonna roast the shit out of Jimmy Kimmel.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Beauty and the Beast is a boring career choice for her.  But it is a money making choice.  And it is a safe choice.  She will do well in it.
> 
> La La Land could have been a disaster.



The Perks of Being a Wallflower was a small breakthrough for her. Now she just shrinks back into her little comfort zone like a tortoise. 

Some people may mock Daniel Radcliffe for playing a farting corpse, but I think that's a risk that any talented actors should take. And I enjoyed Swiss Army Man.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

I will be curious to learn more about this.

How did Warren end up with the wrong envelope?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2017)

This show couldn't have ended any better . Glad I decided to watch .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Donald Trump gonna roast the shit out of Jimmy Kimmel.


Yeah.  That screw up overshadows any messages they tried to send tonight.

This really was a disaster.


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah how did he get the best actress envelope?

Did he wrestle Leo backstage?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Ae said:


> Oh shit Moonlight might've getting best picture. The Academy been splitting up director and picture lately.


You were right.  So what does that mean?  How could all of the voters be on the same page?

What do you think?  Is this shit rigged?


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You were right.  So what does that mean?  How could all of the voters be on the same page?
> 
> What do you think?  Is this shit rigged?


Typical everyone gets a trophy mentality.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2017)

Matt Damon got the last laugh on kimmel


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2017)

Casey's win triggering feminists was the biggest win of the night.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2017)

It's rigged.

Might as well rename it zebra award.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Trump probably paid someone to switch the envelopes and ruin the show.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 27, 2017)

The russians hacked the oscars.


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2017)

Moonlight won on screenplay alone. La La Land was the whole package.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't view Moonlight as being very significant in the long term.  Sort of like the Artist.  I just don't imagine people talking about it much five years from now.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2017)

Shit was wild.

Was _Moonlight _winning political? Maybe. Was it still the better picture, though?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2017)

Googling the source of Stunna's set and found out his taste to be pretty hardcore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

people who fucking petitioned for amy adams to get nominated are insane

what did amy adams even do on her movies to deserve a nomination?????????

in nocturnal animals, she spent 80% of the fucking screen time laying on her bed reading a fucking book.
then at the end, she sat on the restaurant doing shots and waited for nothing? WHAT THE FUCK?

then in arrival, she spent like 30% crying, 20% fantasizing about her daughter and 40% finger fucking an alien while wearing her best poker face and 10% flirting with Hawkeye. that kind of shit deserves an oscar nomination?

WOW!

i can do everything she did in all of her movies 10x better. even you who's reading this post can do better than her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

reported for necro fish porn


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2017)

Try google image that shit. The photographer was hardcore.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

yea he's into pedophilia, necrophilia and beastiality. pretty hardcore lol


----------



## Grape (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm going to meet with the archbishop of Texas today. Vatican here I come.


----------



## The World (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Faye Dunaway deserves more criticism than Warren Beatty.  He looked at the card and waffled.  She immediately ripped it out of his hands and announced La La Land as the winner.

Warren looks ancient though.  Maybe they should go with younger presenters in the future?


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2017)

Nominating _Hidden Figures _was joke, just another case of overcorrection. They would have probably nominated _The Butler_ if it came out this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Ae said:


> Also Jake Gyllenhaal deserved a non over Viggo and Ryan.


Jake deserved to win for Nightcrawler.  Hollywood doesn't like him for some reason.


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jake deserved to win for Nightcrawler.  Hollywood doesn't like him for some reason.


Or at least Michael Keaton. That year nominations was god awful.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2017)

Can't take any of these award shows seriously . I'd rather read a top10 from  Martialhorror.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2017)

You should perform car washing in countries under drought.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2017)

What do you drive ?


----------



## Packard (Feb 27, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> This show couldn't have ended any better . Glad I decided to watch .


I'm sad that I lost this part live and had to see it in the reprise 
In a way I felt sorry for the Lala Land team. Already was the third person thanking the Oscar when they changed the winner 
(And hi everyone, I just come here to read some comments lol)

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Faye Dunaway deserves more criticism than Warren Beatty.  He looked at the card and waffled.  She immediately ripped it out of his hands and announced La La Land as the winner.
> 
> Warren looks ancient though.  Maybe they should go with younger presenters in the future?



It's staged. They purposely arranged elderly presenters and gave them the wrong envelope to humiliate the white people.


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2017)

Packard said:


> I'm sad that I lost this part live and had to see it in the reprise
> In a way I felt sorry for the Lala Land team. Already was the third person thanking the Oscar when they changed the winner
> (And hi everyone, I just come here to read some comments lol)


Don't take what I say too seriously

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 27, 2017)

*Lego Batman*-Best. Batman movie. Ever.

*My rating: 8.8/10*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 27, 2017)

I knew Mahershala Ali was a underrated actor since The 4400 and Miles Teller was gonna make it big since Project X. They should hire me as a casting agent. I predict these things.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Best part of the night.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

This trailer is so fucking awful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

@Stunna 


Colin Farrell, you dog!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

Sofia Coppola doesn't have the gut to exploit Fanning.


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Stunna
> 
> 
> Colin Farrell, you dog!


does he have multiple wives?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2017)

*Confession of a Dangerous Mind
*
I don't think George Clooney is a competent director.

5.5/10


*Anomalisa
*
Has anyone seen this?

It's kind of spooky that most of the female characters are voiced by men. It's my first time seeing animated cock, coitus and cunnilingus. So weird.

8/10


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Confession of a Dangerous Mind
> *
> I don't think George Clooney is a competent director.
> 
> ...




You pervert!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2017)

I was checking out Charlie Kaufman's works and stumbled upon it accidentally. Real piece of gem.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Lol.  The main guy from the Oscars charity segment served time for attempted rape.  Good job vetting the random people you brought to the event.


----------



## Didi (Feb 28, 2017)

Yasha said:


> It's kind of spooky that most of the female characters are voiced by men. It's my first time seeing animated cock, coitus and cunnilingus. So weird.
> 
> 8/10




*voiced by a man
All the characters except for main guy and main girl are voiced by Tom Noonan (of the top of my head, something like that. The guy who plays Sammy in Synecdoche, NY). For obvious reasons considering the plot of the film.


and that sex scene was surprisingly tender, real and loving, for you know, being stopmotion puppets and all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol.  The main guy from the Oscars charity segment served time for attempted rape.  Good job vetting the random people you brought to the event.


He's a black guy from Chicago, what do you expect.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

He was practically allowed to drink Emma's dirty bath water!  You can't just allow anyone that right.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Stunna
> 
> 
> Colin Farrell, you dog!



i will make Elle Fanning scream, like a little girl


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2017)

On the cool though, you guys need to understand that women are just people. You over prioritize sex.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

Grape said:


> On the cool though, you guys need to understand that women are just people. You over prioritize sex.



it's better to have sex with a woman than a cow


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2017)

Fucking la la land


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

What about La La Land?  Everyone that hates the movie should be pretty satisfied.  Everyone involved in the film got humiliated.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What about La La Land?  Everyone that hates the movie should be pretty satisfied.  Everyone involved in the film got humiliated.



I'm gonna start watching BAFTA. They have better nominations and usually vote better too.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 28, 2017)

LaLa Land 

4/5 

It has shining moments and a good musical score but it's weighed down by its lulls and emphasis on homage over tension. I found Emma's performance a little wooden, I'm surprised she got best actress. It was one of Ryan's better showings which is impressive because he's usually good anyways. It felt like he carried the movie. I think there should have been more dramatic interactions given the romantic and fantastic tone.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2017)

Emma is good but overrated . If you watch some of her interviews you'll realize she doesn't act very different from the personalities she displays on screen . And I personally don't give actors credit for being a slightly different version of themselves .

She did show ability in Birdman tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2017)

Moonlight: The ballad of gay Stunna

4/5


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm surprised Ali got an Oscar. He was in the movie for about 20mins. I'm not sure if the movie even said what happened to him? Did he get shot? Deported? Prison?

All 3 of the actors playing Chiron should have got an Oscar


----------



## Stringer (Feb 28, 2017)

I tried to watch Moonlight but I can't bring myself to watch a gay film, much less with brothers in it

guess I'm not as open-minded as I thought


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2017)

The World said:


> I'm surprised Ali got an Oscar. He was in the movie for about 20mins. I'm not sure if the movie even said what happened to him? Did he get shot? Deported? Prison?
> 
> All 3 of the actors playing Chiron should have got an Oscar


Monae's fine self hinted that he was murdered


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

Stringer said:


> I tried to watch Moonlight but I can't bring myself to watch a gay film, much less with brothers in it
> 
> guess I'm not as open-minded as I thought


Try _A Single Man, _it's my favorite film about a gay man. It's a little melancholy, so you gotta be in the mood for it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Stunna
> 
> 
> Colin Farrell, you dog!


I'm in.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 28, 2017)

Ae said:


> Try _A Single Man, _it's my favorite film about a gay man. It's a little melancholy, so you gotta be in the mood for it.


I won't lie to you, until I get over the thought of seeing two men passionately sharing gallons of saliva I probably won't watch one of these films 

this african brain of mine still needs time to adapt


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2017)

there isn't any gay sex in the movie

just a handjob


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2017)

He says he has a problem with the kissing as well


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2017)

EW! "Resident Evil: The Final Chapter" apparently grossed $94,000,000 for its opening weekend in China. It hasn't even crossed the $30,000,000 mark in the U.S. This means that if they make another sequel, then we have China to blame...and that means WAR!!!!!

But seriously, why? If "Retribution" made that much, I could sort of see why because it had a popular Chinese actress in a major role, but what about "The Final Chapter" lured them in to its windowless van?


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

Stringer said:


> I won't lie to you, until I get over the thought of seeing two men passionately sharing gallons of saliva I probably won't watch one of these films
> 
> this african brain of mine still needs time to adapt



Maybe try something animated or yaoi first.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 28, 2017)

@The World just a handjob uh? you're too much 

nah just kidding, if we don't see his hand on the dick I'll give it a shot



~Gesy~ said:


> He says he has a problem with the kissing as well


I guess I can just fastforward those parts


----------



## Stringer (Feb 28, 2017)

Ae said:


> Maybe try something animated or yaoi first.


it's already weird enough that I watch anime in my age, if my friends catch me watching gay anime you'd have to kill me on the spot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

It's very classy, nothing overtly gay. One of the most romantic film regardless of orientation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 28, 2017)

yeah you see like a silhouette of a handjob, the most overt thing actually on screen non-obscured is men kissing



A Single Man is the first Tom Ford movie right? I've yet to see either, how good are they?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jena (Feb 28, 2017)

Stringer said:


> it's already weird enough that I watch anime in my age, if my friends catch me watching gay anime you'd have to kill me on the spot


If they know you watch anime, they already assume you watch gay anime

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol.  The main guy from the Oscars charity segment served time for attempted rape.  Good job vetting the random people you brought to the event.


Lucky for Casey that he had the money to settle


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

YouTube is going to have a television service?


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2017)

if youtube becomes like hulu, i've lost all faith in humanity.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2017)

*Adaptation
*
Charlie Kaufman again.

A film about the writing of the film itself, like an ouroborous. Charlie Kaufman was having a writer's block when he tried to adapt a book about orchid due to its lack of coherent story, so he ended up writing himself into the script, making it a semi-autography. And he brought Charles Darwin into the film, so the film title is a pun you see. And the film showed the character's evolution. Charlie Kaufman started up as a snob who despised general cliches in movies such as heist, drug, car chase, romance, etc which ended up appearing in the film, making it sort of a parody of himself.

PS: One of the few decent Nicholas Cage performances, which are as rare as the ghost orchids.

7.5/10


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> YouTube is going to have a television service?


Incorporated got cancelled, glad I dropped after the second or third episode.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm only watching a couple of shows right now tbh.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm only watching a couple of shows right now tbh.


I know. You only watch shows with mildly attractive teenagers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Riverdale, The Magicians, Expanse.  Is that it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2017)

holy


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2017)

or or game over man!


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

These teen shows are so fucking cringey. I don't know how you can watch them.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Hopefully this will make up for Prometheus.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2017)

Hopefully this will make up for Alien.


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Hopefully this will make up for Alien.



Who is that delicious mamacita in your sig?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

I want to talk about bath water tier a little more.

It really is an elite group. Being beautiful helps, but that alone doesn't exactly put someone on that level.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want to talk about bath water tier a little more.
> 
> It really is an elite group. Being beautiful helps, but that alone doesn't exactly put someone on that level.


Bath water isn't that bad. I'll drink a 6/10 bath water for $100. Sniffing a fart from ass to nose is much worst.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want to talk about bath water tier a little more.
> 
> It really is an elite group. Being beautiful helps, but that alone doesn't exactly put someone on that level.


Would you drink a tall glass of water farted into via straw by your "bath water tier" with the straw she farted through?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Probably.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

You're only saying that because that scenario would never occur, but you wouldn't really step up to the task.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

You never know until the situation presents itself.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

I missed the Ghost in the Shell iMAX event.  I ended up at a bar prior to the show.  And I started thinking.  And I sort of decided that I'm not that high on this movie... I would rather spend my time at this bar.  So I skipped.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

I know you wouldn't because if you think bathwater is a top tier sacrifice than your risk tolerance is rather low.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 28, 2017)

Masterrace seems really passionate about this


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Masterrace seems really passionate about this


Of course.  This is important.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Masterrace seems really passionate about this


A plebeian like yourself could never understand a topic of this caliber.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2017)

I'd do it if I knew that it increased my chances of actually getting with her. Otherwise, nah.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I'd do it if I knew that it increased my chances of actually getting with her. Otherwise, nah.


Where would you draw the line for your #1? Not the worst thing you could think of, but the least terrible thing you wouldn't do.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2017)

For my #1 I'll do anything as long as it doesn't land me in jail or kill me because then what would be the point?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2017)

*Link Removed*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Ae said:


> For my #1 I'll do anything as long as it doesn't land me in jail or kill me because then what would be the point?


I don't know about anything.  I just don't know.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2017)

Lucky most of them are poor. Else they would be robbed blind by women.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Adaptation
> *
> Charlie Kaufman again.
> 
> ...



Kaufman's best movie is still "The Toxic Avenger".


----------



## Stunna (Feb 28, 2017)

_Adaptation's _one of my favorite movies. The scene at the end always gets me since I also dated a Sara Marsh in high school.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 28, 2017)

Stunna said:


> _Adaptation's _one of my favorite movies. The scene at the end always gets me since I also dated a Sara Marsh in high school.



That's bittersweet. Have you seen Anomalisa?




MartialHorror said:


> Kaufman's best movie is still "The Toxic Avenger".



That's Lloyd Kaufman?


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2017)

For fans of mobster flicks, I highly recommend "Donnie brasco." The shit is fucking excellent. I haven't met anyone else yet who's caught this gem.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2017)

@Rukia @Gesy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2017)

*In Bruges
*
Love them British humour. Even though it's racist at times. Okay, lots of times.

The Raglan Road inspires me to learn Irish whistle. Getting one now.

8/10


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Have you seen Anomalisa?


Yeah, it's dope.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2017)

Yasha said:


> That's bittersweet. Have you seen Anomalisa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lloyd Kaufman, Charlie Kaufman, pretty much the same kinds of movies. 

As for the "Alien Covenant" trailer, I liked the first half. The part where they realize there is no ambience was creepy, but the 2nd half is dedicated to way too much CGI alien action. At times, it almost looked comedic, more fun than intense. I'm also pretty sure if you look closely at this point, you will see every death in the entire f@cking movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2017)

The World said:


> @Rukia @Gesy


Margot seems curious  lowkey


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 1, 2017)

The Xenomorph looks very fake in Covenant tbh. Especially in that last shot on top of the ship in the trailer.


----------



## Ae (Mar 1, 2017)

*Evil Dead 2: *Light/Decent 7
I wish I would have seen this before other horrors. Those bulging eyes are still creepy as shit though.

*Rushmore: *Strong 6/Light 7
Loses steam mid way, one of the lesser Wes Anderson film imo.

*The Lobster: *Strong 7
I wish I enjoyed this movie as much as it is unique.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> The Xenomorph looks very fake in Covenant tbh. Especially in that last shot on top of the ship in the trailer.


not really


----------



## Sassy (Mar 1, 2017)

Recently it was Rings, to be honest it was a bit of a disappointment and I had some high hopes for it. So naturally rating it a solid 5 out of 10. Nothing particularly special or interesting at all just pure disappointment.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't think the xenomorph looks fake, but I do think it lacks...presence? Whenever one showed up in "Alien" or "Aliens", the methodical movements, size and the empowering angles really grabbed my attention and to this day, they give me chills. When they're moving that swiftly and aggressively, they seem kind of weightless. They just don't make as much of an impact. It's probably too early to judge though, as the trailer was edited in a way to be more fun than scary, whereas the first trailer seemed to be trying to come across as more moody and unsettling. Granted, the first "Skull Island" trailer seemed like they were going for a more intense vibe, whereas every subsequent trailer presented it as light hearted and fun, so who knows what the actual tone will be. 

But also, "Alien" and "Aliens" put the monsters in more effective locations. They were constantly shrouded in darkness, blending into the strange architectures. "Covenant" has already shown too much and most of the time it looks like it's taking place during the day, outside of the ship. There isn't any sense of mystery surrounding them. But it's also possible that Ridley Scott is going to go for a completely different vibe. Maybe he wants to make the daytime scary, or give the open landscapes their own kind of sinister aura. As I said, too early to judge, but either way...I won't be wearing pants.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

I will go check out Before I Fall for you guys.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm watching Logan tomorrow.


----------



## Ae (Mar 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I will go check out Before I Fall for you guys.





Magnum Miracles said:


> I'm watching Logan tomorrow.


brb gotta use the loo


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 1, 2017)

You should go see the Shack. It could cure you of your filthy sin.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

I will go to Logan on Saturday when I can go to the good theatre.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2017)

*Logan
*
Infirm heroes, weak villains, forced bonding. Barely above average. The Wolverine was way better. Don't get your hopes up, guys.

6.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2017)

*Synecdoche, New York
*
Pretentious*.
*
3/10
*

Boondock Saints
*
Better than John Wick 2.

8.4/10
*
*


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2017)

The Boy (2016)- D-

The only reason it avoids an F (from me) is because the cinematography is pretty good, with some of the shots of the porcelain doll standing out as creepy. The manor also is a photogenic location, the kind that exists to be used for horror films, but its presence is underutilized. But the script is pretty damn lazy throughout the first 75%, complete with TWO different false scares- where someone accidentally sneaks up upon a character from behind, startling them and the audience- and TWO different nightmare sequences. One of these is particularly confusing because she dreams about the doll sitting next to a checklist that she is supposed to follow, only for her to wake up and within the next minute, encounter the exact same thing...Why did we need that same shot twice? Other than for filler. The characters are predictable, the dialogue is predictable and the story is predictable, but then...

The movie caught me off guard with its 'twist'. That is nice, but the twist is also really f@cking stupid. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 It turns out that the doll is not being possessed by a spirit, but that a deranged man-child lives in the walls and is making it seem like the doll is possessed. In hindsight, the foreshadowing is so obvious that I'm embarrassed I didn't see it coming. But it's also really dumb and the execution is even worse. How is this kid so f@cking strong? Did the parents try to burn him? Did he trhy to burn the parents? Was the fire intentional? So many unanswered questions...The way scenes are staged end up being more comical than scary.




I guess it's not the worst of its kind out there, but it's pretty bad and the twist turns what was a slightly below average possession flick into something unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2017)

Yasha's wylin'.


----------



## Didi (Mar 2, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Synecdoche, New York
> *
> Pretentious*.
> *
> 3/10




fight me :x


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

The Boy is better than D-.  Come on now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

Another bad Pirates of the Caribbean trailer today.  A bad trailer for a bad film.  At least that hot Kaya girl from the Maze Runner is involved.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Yasha's wylin'.



Which? Logan?



Didi said:


> fight me :x



Agree to disagree I guess.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Boy is better than D-.  Come on now.



No it's not. Personally, I preferred the directors' previous "The Devil Inside", which might've been much more of a train-wreck, but at least it was an interesting failure. "The Boy" was 2/3's subpar, 1/3 unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2017)

Stop milking PotC ffs, the original trilogy is fire.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2017)

I mean, the first one's the only good one. They're fun movies, though; bring on the next.


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I mean, the first one's the only good one. They're fun movies, though; bring on the next.



Nah 2 is good too. 3 is debatable.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2017)

I actually liked the first three on various levels, although for some reason, 2 is my favorite. Even I can't really explain why, lol. 4 was pretty weak though. I'm open minded to more sequels though, as they don't make many of these kinds of adventure stories anymore.


----------



## Ae (Mar 2, 2017)

_Skull Island_ is a skipable 6/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2017)

You also think John Wick is overrated 

So.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 2, 2017)

Opinions on "get out"? thinking of seeing that and logan this weekend


----------



## Ae (Mar 2, 2017)

Inb4 Gesy try to play it off when he finds out I'm right


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

ted. said:


> Opinions on "get out"? thinking of seeing that and logan this weekend


Pretty good.  Not as good as the reviews claim it is though.

Collider had an article today that it should be considered for Best Picture!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2017)

Not saying you aren't . I'm just skeptical . 


Rukia said:


> Pretty good.  Not as good as the reviews claim it is though.
> 
> Collider had an article today that it should be considered for Best Picture!


100%! doesn't get any higher than that !


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

Allison Williams can get it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2017)

deep


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2017)

I need something strong to make up for my disappointment in Logan. Skull Island has better be good.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2017)

I saw _Logan.
_
Yasha's def' wylin'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2017)

yasha wouldn't know good taste even if it hit him

even if yumi hit him he would think she wasn't real or worth the effort


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2017)

Yeah, "Get Out" was good, but outside of being Peele's debut and a successful one at that, I doubt it will be remembered in the long run. I'm still salty over the lack of skeletal deer! 

And yes, "Skull Island" best be good, son! That shits coming out on my Birthday.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I saw _Logan.
> _
> Yasha's def' wylin'.



You think it's better than its prequel?




The World said:


> yasha wouldn't know good taste even if it hit him
> 
> even if yumi hit him he would think she wasn't real or worth the effort



Yumi has undergone facial surgery. Can't blame me for not recognizing her now.


----------



## Ae (Mar 2, 2017)

For context, I gave _There Will Be Blood _and_ No Country for Old Men _a 9/10, so when I see people giving _Get Out_ a 9/10.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2017)

Yasha said:


> You think it's better than its prequel?


I think it's probably the best _X-Men _movie to date.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2017)

People are already locking it in as one of the best movies of the year .

I'll try watching it tomorrow


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2017)

With all due respect, Stunna, I think you're full of shits.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 2, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, "Get Out" was good, but outside of being Peele's debut and a successful one at that, I doubt it will be remembered in the long run. I'm still salty over the lack of skeletal deer!
> 
> And yes, "Skull Island" best be good, son! That shits coming out on my Birthday.


Peele says he has 4 more movies planned . I think the chance of Get Out being remembered depends on his overall success as a director .


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2017)

Both _Get Out _and _Logan _are fire. We're off to a good start, 2017.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> People are already locking it in as one of the best movies of the year .
> 
> I'll try watching it tomorrow



Wait for Wednesday, mate. You don't want to spend an additional 6 dollars on this mediocrity.



Ae said:


> For context, I gave _There Will Be Blood _and_ No Country for Old Men _a 9/10



Basically, you are saying you're easily impressed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2017)

yasha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 2, 2017)

I still can't believe Selena went from the Biebs to the Weeknd. I don't know who it's gonna be with, but can already see a Bullock or Jolie tier divorce in her future. Selena better avoid that coco before she turns into Amanda Bynes.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2017)

Selena seems like a whore.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Both _Get Out _and _Logan _are fire. We're off to a good start, 2017.


Split and John Wick 2 in the lit rotation.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

Before I Fall: B-

The "living the same day" story never fails.  Not as good as Edge of Tomorrow, Groundhog Day, or Source Code.  But still pretty damn entertaining.

Most of the characters were pretty unlikable tbh.  And Zoey Deutch killed it.  But I don't think she can get away with being a high schooler for much longer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2017)

I haven't seen "Logan" yet, but I didn't think "The Wolverine" was very good. For a film with so many ludicrous and almost racist ideas, from Wolverine fighting ninja, katana wielding businessmen and a robotic f@cking samurai, it's way too low key and grim. Maybe I should be wary of "Logan" for this reason, as it also looks grim and low key- at least compared to previous "X-Men" movies.  Hopefully it does it better. "The Wolverine" hinges too much on an underdeveloped romance as well. 

Everyone shits on "X-Men Origins: Wolverine", but while it's not a good movie, I prefer it over "The Wolverine" because at its having some fun with itself and understands exactly the kind of movie it's supposed to be. I struggle with taking "The Wolverine" seriously because it's trying too hard to be dramatic, but it also has ninja and robotic f@cking samurai...I'd normally hail that as awesome, but they don't fit in with the tone there.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 3, 2017)

The Wolverine has its problems, but at least the chemistry was good.


----------



## teddy (Mar 3, 2017)

Logan is definitely the most grounded x-man film to date. after having just seen it myself i have to wonder how other x-men films are going to follow


----------



## Yasha (Mar 3, 2017)

*Spotlight
*
An excellent film on the church's child molestation scandal. 

Every institution that has been around long enough has at least a few bodies in their cupboards. And the more important the institutions involved think they are, the more rotten the corpses because people are going to convince themselves they are doing the right thing covering it up. Well, until the body count is so massive they burst out of the cupboard that is. 

8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2017)

Yeah, "Spotlight" was pretty great. I was going to make a joke about how it was a very erotic experience, but decided that was in poor taste- even by my twisted standards.

Now pardon me, I have to go watch a movie called "Cooties", where kids spread some sort of disease that turns them into crazed maniacs. Sounds sexy.

Edit: Hey Yasha, did you ever see the Japanese flick "A Lesson in the Evil"? I want to see that one, but because it's about a teacher going crazy and shooting up his school, it probably won't ever be released in the U.S.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 3, 2017)

I did, but it was an easily forgettable film. I would recommend another Miike's film instead.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2017)

That's another one I'm waiting for the release of. It's been awhile since I've seen a Miike movie. I think the last I saw was Hara-kiri (2011). 

lol, he also did a "Terra Farmers" movie? Ouch, but it sucks. 

Er, "Ace Attorney"? "JoJo's bizarre adventure"? "Blade of the Immortal"? Is he on a video game/anime kick lately? Jeez.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 3, 2017)

*Logan*-Jesus Christ what a movie. Hit you hard in the feels like Wolverine hits people in the movie. Don't want to say much to spoil it because the trailers did a really good job of keeping most of the movie back.

*My rating: 9.5/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2017)

Cooties (2014)- C+

A horror-comedy about a "28 Days Later"-esque disease that spreads through the children attending summer school. It has its moments, both as a comedy and as a gore flick. It could get nasty, maybe even too nasty as at one point a kid devours an infant. It's off-screen, but we hear the babies dying squeals and that even made me uncomfortable- and I normally love the sounds of dying children! There are some funny moments as well, although the tone was all over the place and the running gags go on for too long. This is the type of movie that's only really worth watching if it's available to stream for free, whether it be on TV, netflix, hulu, whatever. But it was still serviceable enough.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

I do wonder if Disney executives watched Logan and grimaced.  They know what they are up against now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

This time next week I'm going to be in my second home Santa Barbara again!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

"Let's add another time travel tv show to our lineup!"

"But what can we do to make this show different?"

"Let's make it about Jack the Ripper and his best friend!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I do wonder if Disney executives watched Logan and grimaced.  They know what they are up against now.


They're getting paid from this, they don't give a darn

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

Radio stations are giving away a ton of free tickets to the Shack.  No one wants to see that religious mamba jamba !


----------



## Detective (Mar 3, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not saying you aren't . I'm just skeptical .
> 
> 100%! doesn't get any higher than that !



This one asshole from that shitty National Review, gave Get Out a rotten rating. But he will likely get banned again, and the review will be invalidated.


----------



## Detective (Mar 3, 2017)

*Film:* Logan

*Rating:*  / *★★★★★*

*Comments: *I don't know what to say. I felt ravaged from the sheer visceral carnage and the emotional weight the film carried. It was a bleak tone, but God damn, it was glorious. I also like how Canada is once again portrayed as a haven of the future, even in the world that Logan was based in.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2017)

it's good to know Canada is still a wasteland in the Fallout series

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 3, 2017)

The World said:


> it's good to know Canada is still a wasteland in the Fallout series



That's because that alternate Canada was unfortunately touched by terminal cancer, a.k.a America.


----------



## Ae (Mar 3, 2017)

I'll never understand why some 80's movie are cult classics. Most of them are so cheesy its almost unwatchable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2017)

Nobody cares about Canada!
:letgo


----------



## Ae (Mar 3, 2017)

> Elizabeth Debicki, Cynthia Erivo, Michelle Rodriguez, “Get Out” star Daniel Kaluuya, and “Moonlight” actor Andre Holland are also on board. “Gone Girl” screenwriter and novelist Gillian Flynn will write the script with McQueen.
> 
> Based on the 1983 British miniseries about a caper gone wrong, the story follows four armed robbers who are killed in a failed heist attempt, leaving their widows to finish the job.



Say goodbye to McQueen's win streak. This will be a 7/10 at best if they're lucky.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

It sounds pretty absurd.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm going to watch Big Little Lies tonight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2017)

@Rukia Allison Williams says she'll never go nude on camera


----------



## Ae (Mar 3, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Rukia Allison Williams says she'll never go nude on camera



There's a topless scene of her sleeping

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Rukia Allison Williams says she'll never go nude on camera


when people get the right offer, they tend to change their tune.

If there is a great Fincher role that requires nudity, not many actresses would turn it down.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> There's a topless scene of her sleeping


I read "topless " and clicked with the quickness ....

I'm ashamed of myself 


Rukia said:


> when people get the right offer, they tend to change their tune.
> 
> If there is a great Fincher role that requires nudity, not many actresses would turn it down.


I would be the type of sleezy director to hire actresses who haven't gone nude yet .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

I would be a more extreme Woody Allen.


----------



## Ae (Mar 3, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I read "topless " and clicked with the quickness ....
> 
> I would be the type of sleezy director to hire actresses who haven't gone nude yet .



Lets be honest, there's no female friend that got you to watch _Girls_. You willingly watch that show with your pants off.

Hate to ruin your fantasy, but you know they read the script before signing up right? Even when they do, they usually have nude doubles. You're better off learning to to hack their iClouds.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

Watch the Last Tycoon pilot on Amazon and tell me what you guys think of it.


----------



## Ae (Mar 3, 2017)

Nobody here cares about Lily Collins enough to watch that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

Yo, I do.  I will do my usual couple of episodes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2017)

Amy Adams was let off easy in Nocturnal Animals

B-


----------



## God (Mar 4, 2017)

I decided who the one true bath-water tier is:

Sofia vergara. Y/n?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

No.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2017)

Logan: A-/A

I really liked it, although the methodical pacing is not for everybody. I saw this with my Dad and he didn't care for it, but I liked the story, characters, atmosphere and action scenes. This might be the best X-Men movie.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2017)

Vault believes Tilda Swinton is bath water tier


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

Detective said:


> Vault believes Tilda Swinton is bath water tier


he was joking.


----------



## Ae (Mar 4, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Logan: A-/A
> 
> I really liked it, although the methodical pacing is not for everybody. I saw this with my Dad and he didn't care for it, but I liked the story, characters, atmosphere and action scenes. This might be the best X-Men movie.


Ive heard it's the best comic movie since Dark Knight

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

No terrible dialogue about characters having permission to die after a city is in ashes.  Thank god.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2017)

Ae said:


> Ive heard it's the best comic movie since Dark Knight



I'm not sure about that, but I'm also in love with "The Avengers", "Guardians of the Galaxy" and "Iron Man"-although I can't remember if Iron Man came out before or after TDK. I do think "Logan" is exceptional though and it is a nice alternative to the more trendy side of the comic book adaptation genre. Personally, I think it's a good way to end the franchise, as "X-Men" has run its course. I'd be fine with a reboot somewhere down the line, but this will be a difficult one to follow and as much as I loved "Logan", I don't want its style becoming a trend on its own.


----------



## Didi (Mar 4, 2017)

TDK and Iron Man both came out in 2008 if memory serves me correctly


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2017)

But which arrived first in 2008?


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2017)

@Vault @ted. @~Gesy~ @Stunna @RAGING BONER 



Rukia said:


> he was joking.



No, quite sure she's his No. 1 pick for being abandoned with on an island checklist.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2017)

The only woman capable of rivaling Swinton for Vault's affections is Queen Elizabeth II.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2017)

Stunna said:


> The only woman capable of rivaling Swinton for Vault's affections is Queen Elizabeth II.



Or Dame Judy Dench


----------



## Ae (Mar 4, 2017)

This is a really sad attempt at trying to get Vault to post here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

The Ghost in the Shell trailer looked good on an IMAX screen; the visuals really looked a lot better.

But I do have a lot of doubts about the story.  Will it make any fucking sense?  It's been proven many times that not everything can be condensed into a 90 minute film!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Ghost in the Shell trailer looked good on an IMAX screen; the visuals really looked a lot better.
> 
> But I do have a lot of doubts about the story.  Will it make any fucking sense?  It's been proven many times that not everything can be condensed into a 90 minute film!



Wait, it's only 90 minutes?

I had no plans to see this shitty remake, but this fact just drives home the point even further.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

No no no.  I have no idea how long it is.  I used that time just as an example for the average film.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2017)

lol FFS, dude, then say it's an example like "for example, i.e., etc"


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

Logan:  A- sounds about right to me.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2017)

I saw Get Out last night and I ain't dating white women no more

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm still dating white women, but now I at least know  what i'm potentially  getting into .


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2017)

try dating yellow or brown women

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2017)

shoutout to white women who believes they can ever convince me to visit their southern family members 

bless their hearts


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2017)

thai and viatnamese girls are fucking hot. they will swallow everything , i mean everything!


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> shoutout to white women who believes they can ever convince me to visit their southern family members
> 
> bless their hearts



Is this someone elses' quote, Gesy? I think you forgot the brackets, because it didn't seem like a scenario that could apply to you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 4, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> shoutout to white women who believes they can ever convince me to visit their southern family members
> 
> bless their hearts


Southern blacks are arguably just as bad. I mean just listen to the stories we hear about Stunna's family. And he's not even Deep South!

New York women are stuck up cunts and California are dumb bimbos who want to be famous.

Midwest produce the best people, unless it's southern Chicago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2017)

Ae said:


> Southern blacks are arguably just as bad. I mean just listen to the stories we hear about Stunna's family. And he's not even Deep South!
> 
> New York women are stuck up cunts and California are dumb bimbos who want to be famous.
> 
> Midwest produce the best people, unless it's southern Chicago.



ITT: Massacoon explains that he is not gay by choice, but because women never gave him a chance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 4, 2017)

*Raging Bull:* Light 8

Somebody explain why is this is a 10/10 and I have no taste

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2017)

Ae said:


> Southern blacks are arguably just as bad. I mean just listen to the stories we hear about Stunna's family. And he's not even Deep South!
> 
> New York women are stuck up cunts and California are dumb bimbos who want to be famous.
> 
> Midwest produce the best people, unless it's southern Chicago.


The south is a place that northern Americans _knows about, _but would rather pretend doesn't exist . It's only during election day do we go "Oh yeah ...they exist "


----------



## teddy (Mar 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Ghost in the Shell trailer looked good on an IMAX screen; the visuals really looked a lot better.
> 
> But I do have a lot of doubts about the story.  Will it make any fucking sense?  It's been proven many times that not everything can be condensed into a 90 minute film!


Plot seems kind of cheesy based on the recent trailer i saw. trying to find ways to be interested but no dice


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2017)

Parallax said:


> I saw Get Out last night and I ain't dating white women no more



Somebody needs to send Enno a pair of complimentary tickets to see this cautionary tale.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

I have put a full court press on a couple of 20 year olds recently and I was just met with total indifference.  I think girls in that age range look at me now and see an old man.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

Sorry Logan.  You were good.  But you weren't the best character in your movie.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have put a full court press on a couple of 20 year olds recently and I was just met with total indifference.  I think girls in that age range look at me now and see an old man.



Eh... it was probably just not a good fit, dude. The woman I've been dating is in her 20's. It all depends on a bunch of factors.


----------



## Ae (Mar 4, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> D like em young


D, Rukia, and Yasha all hopped on the pedo bandwagon. And Para started using the term "darkies". I'm a trailblazer.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2017)

Para is probably darker than _I am _while  using that word.

smh


----------



## Yasha (Mar 4, 2017)

Detective said:


> Sorry, maybe I should have clarified. By 20's, I don't mean she is literally 20 years old, which would be a decade younger than me. But in the range of her 20-29 years old. Mid 20's should be more accurate.



You make it sound like you don't know her exact age. Has you just met her last night?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2017)

Yasha said:


> You make it sound like you don't know her exact age. Has you just met her last night?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



More like, I was being myself, and that means I keep information in a controlled manner. 

We've actually been going out since the late summer.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 4, 2017)

In other words, you resist being reduced to a smaller subset of a 32-year-old Canadian of Sri Lankan descent who is currently dating a girl of 2X-years-old as a tactic to stall for time in case a maniac lurking in this thread who happens to hold a grudge against you decides to eliminate your existence by committing a genocide against said demographics.

For all we know, the 2X could be a red herring to throw off the scent and she is in her 30s.

Shrewdly cautious as always.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

Parallax said:


> I saw Get Out last night and I ain't dating white women no more


The girlfriend's parents are a lot like my aunt and uncle.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

Great casting for X23.  The actress has the perfect skull and the sharp eyebrows necessary to pull off a ton of angry facial expressions.

She is definitely the star of the show!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2017)

Just got back from seeing Logan and man -- Hugh couldn't ask for a better sendoff. The role should be retired for at least a decade to allow the impact to linger some .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yasha (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Great casting for X23.  The actress has the perfect skull and the sharp eyebrows necessary to pull off a ton of angry facial expressions.
> 
> She is definitely the star of the show!



Emma Watson has an imperfect skull for Beauty & the Beast.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Emma Watson has a great face.  But I know that her body won't be everyone's cup of tea.  If you prefer voluptuous curvaceous women, you need to shop elsewhere.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2017)

Yasha said:


> In other words, you resist being reduced to a smaller subset of a 32-year-old Canadian of Sri Lankan descent who is currently dating a girl of 2X-years-old as a tactic to stall for time in case a maniac lurking in this thread who happens to hold a grudge against you decides to eliminate your existence by committing a genocide against said demographics.
> 
> For all we know, the 2X could be a red herring to throw off the scent and she is in her 30s.
> 
> Shrewdly cautious as always.



lol what did I just read?



*P.S:*


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2017)

So Fist Fight is about Ice Cube getting fired for saying the female students are hot and Charlie Day snitch on him, and they fight?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Ae said:


> So Fist Fight is about Ice Cube getting fired for saying the female students are hot and Charlie Day snitch on him, and they fight?


Well it sounds terrible.  No wonder it flopped.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2017)

Hacksaw Ridge: B

It was good, but honestly, I was underwhelmed. The first half plays out like a solid, but conventional war movie. The second half is an incredibly well made gorefest of a battle. Very suspensful, with a strong pay-off, but I spent almost all of it trying to make out who was who. The violence may have been a little too heavy for this kind of story as well. "Fury" can be this graphic as it's a much bleaker experience, but "Hacksaw Ridge" is supposed to be uplifting, but I think the majority of viewers will leave the movie remembering the carnage, not the message. So overall, stellar, but overrated.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 5, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Hacksaw Ridge: B
> 
> It was good, but honestly, I was underwhelmed. The first half plays out like a solid, but conventional war movie. The second half is an incredibly well made gorefest of a battle. Very suspensful, with a strong pay-off, *but I spent almost all of it trying to make out who was who*. The violence may have been a little too heavy for this kind of story as well. "Fury" can be this graphic as it's a much bleaker experience, but "Hacksaw Ridge" is supposed to be uplifting, but I think the majority of viewers will leave the movie remembering the carnage, not the message. So overall, stellar, but overrated.



Phew, I thought it was just me having trouble telling Caucasian faces apart. Thanks for making me feel less guilty about it. I swear I have more difficulty with African American faces.


----------



## Jena (Mar 5, 2017)

Ae said:


> Midwest produce the best people, unless it's southern Chicago.



If you like white, middle class religious nutjobs

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2017)

Jena said:


> If you like white, middle class religious nutjobs


I've had nothing, but great encounters. I mean they're a little weird, sometimes they act as if they're from another country. They come over here, and is surprised at everything.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Jena said:


> If you like white, middle class religious nutjobs


Plenty of people in the Midwest don't give a damn about religion though.


----------



## Ae (Mar 5, 2017)

*Road to Perdition: *Strong 7

I really enjoyed the first half of this film. It was a tense (albeit a bit predictable) crime thriller, and then it wasn't...


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2017)

Ae said:


> *Road to Perdition: *Strong 7
> 
> I really enjoyed the first half of this film. It was a tense (albeit a bit predictable) crime thriller, and then it wasn't...



Yo, where is that wording for your rating scale again? Was not sure if it was in the old threads, or this long ass 300+ page thread.


----------



## Rai (Mar 5, 2017)

Logan

7/10

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 6, 2017)

*The International* - Mother of God. I could not believe how far this film exceeded my expectations. This is one of the best thrillers I have ever seen. My expectations were admittedly coloured by the fact that I don't remember the critics screaming about this.. it was not made that long ago (2009) and has more than enough star-power (Clive Owen + Naomi Watts) to merit their attention. Maybe my memory is just off.

This seemed reminiscent of The Day of The Jackal, which is one of my favourite films ever. Perhaps not as good as that, but almost nothing is. *The International* is ridiculously good nevertheless.

An _easy_ 9/10. Maybe higher.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2017)

This Girl is Bad-Ass!- C+

This movie is...bad...but kinda fun. It's a martial arts flick from Thailand, starring Jeeja Yanin ("Chocolate") and I had absolutely no f@cking idea what in the f@ck was going on in terms of its plot. The comedy is very broad and surreal, even having a scene where a villain hums his own theme music and the characters break the fourth wall and acknowledge it. While I often rolled my eyes and groaned, I will admit to laughing more than I would've expected...primarily because it's just so absurd. But it's also noisy and incredibly annoying in parts. 

The fight scenes are just OK, to be honest. It seemed to me like they didn't have a lot of time to rehearse, because it looked like Jeeja Yanin was taking it easy on her opponents. This stood out because Thailand loves making it feel like the punches and kicks are real, but here the attacks seemed soft.  The direction and editing are bad, but once again, I enjoyed myself somewhat because of how bizarre this movie was.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 6, 2017)

erictheking said:


> *The International* - Mother of God. I could not believe how far this film exceeded my expectations. This is one of the best thrillers I have ever seen. My expectations were admittedly coloured by the fact that I don't remember the critics screaming about this.. it was not made that long ago (2009) and has more than enough star-power (Clive Owen + Naomi Watts) to merit their attention. Maybe my memory is just off.
> 
> This seemed reminiscent of The Day of The Jackal, which is one of my favourite films ever. Perhaps not as good as that, but almost nothing is. *The International* is ridiculously good nevertheless.
> 
> An _easy_ 9/10. Maybe higher.



A quick browse indicates that critics rated it harshly because they thought the plot was "preposterous".

The film portrays a multinational bank involved in an international criminal conspiracy, brokering weapons deals and the like. I believe this was about 3 years before HSBC, JP Morgan and many others were exposed as major international crime syndicates.

Preposterous.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2017)

The best thriller of all time is "Carnosaur", which is not preposterous at all. It's just posterous.


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2017)

*Youth* (2015); Light 9

It's not a perfect movie, but I have no complains about it either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Laura's daddy died!!


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2017)

*Tickled*:

If you need more reasons to avoid white women after watching *Get Out*, watch this!


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2017)

*The Sixth Sense: *Light 6

This movie tricked people to thinking M. Night was the next big thing?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2017)

Ae said:


> *The Sixth Sense: *Light 6
> 
> This movie tricked people to thinking M. Night was the next big thing?



You have to take into consideration that it was made in 1999 when its twist was quite original.


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2017)

I can't imagine how perceiving I would be if I had only seen prior movies, but I thought everything building up to the reveal made it pretty obvious. Of course, I'm saying that having been spoiled unfortunately (after somehow avoiding it for 20 years), but I've also seen many movies that have came after it.

Twist aside. I thought the performance were only decent. The slow transitioning shots felt like a Lifetime movie (It nominated for film editing!?). I think M. Night should have just been the writer, and gotten someone else to direct it.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2017)

*Last Cab to Darwin
*
Aussie version of Me Before You.

8.3/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm going to an LA Kings game Saturday night.  So I'm pretty happy about that.  Going to be a fun weekend.


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2017)

You're gonna be disappointed because you paid $100 and 4 hours of your day watching sweating men running back and forth.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Comment doesn't make any sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2017)

So I hear King Kong doesn't meet expectations -- some saying the Peter Jackson version is superior .


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2017)

Im never wrong 


~Gesy~ said:


> So I hear King Kong doesn't meet expectations -- some saying the Peter Jackson version is superior .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah, apparently  most of the best shots were already shown, and like Godzilla, the titled character is barely featured . For 80% of the film we're shown the human characters who are for the most part uninspiring .

yikes


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2017)

Every single frame of CGI costs money.

However, I do think Peter Jackson's King Kong is not only superior, but superb.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I told you guys it would suck.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2017)

My dad's gonna be so disappointed.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2017)

Stunna's obsession with Dafne Keen is disturbing.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I thought she might be your type Yasha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2017)

My type is like Hailee in The Edge of Seventeen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Stunna's obsession with Dafne Keen is disturbing.


Weren't you the one thirsting for prepubescent Joey King?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Weren't you the one thirsting for prepubescent Joey King?



Fake news

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2017)

Everyone's saying _Edge of Seventeen_ is good, but it just looks like another movie about an angsty outcast girl. While being played by someone who, if actually went to a real school, would be in the upper tier of the high school hierarchy.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2017)

If you didn't like films like Juno, you probably wouldn't enjoy The Edge of Seventeen either.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2017)

Ae said:


> Everyone's saying _Edge of Seventeen_ is good, but it just looks like another movie about an angsty outcast girl. While being played by someone who, if actually went to a real school, would be in the upper tier of the high school hierarchy.


I agree that Steinfeld is arguably too hot to play an outcast, but the movie does a good job showing how it's her self-destructive attitude that causes her problems more than anything.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2017)

Attractive  people can be outcast too ya know


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2017)

It's not her appearance, but her perception of how she appears to others that matters. That's why some girls can't have enough of cosmetic surgeries, because they can never fix her perception.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Attractive  people can be outcast too ya know


Sure. But it's pretty rare to be hot like Steinfeld and to only have one friend in high school.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2017)

Yasha said:


> It's not her appearance, but her perception of how she appears to others that matters. That's why some girls can't have enough of cosmetic surgeries, because they can never fix her perception.


Yeah, again, the point of the movie isn't how she looks, but her attitude.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, again, the point of the movie isn't how she looks, but her attitude.



But obviously you can't cast a generally recognized beauty to play the role either. If say Anne Hathaway keeps complaining how ugly she looks, I would find the role hypocritical and obnoxious. I think in this regard, Hailee is just right. Because she isn't a stunning beauty by the general public's standard.


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I told you guys it would suck.



There are only a couple sure things in life.

Death, taxes, and Rukia's film recommendations


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2017)

Not gonna lie, if Hailee Steinfeld went to my school I wouldn't have fancy her. But I'm a gay weirdo, so what do I know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2017)

Ae said:


> Not gonna lie, if Hailee Steinfeld went to my school I wouldn't have fancy her. But I'm a gay weirdo, so what do I know.




You wouldn't even notice her if she passed by the halls looking like  this, huh?


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2017)

Okay, I'll do a double take, but I wouldn't break my neck.id be like "Damn, is that Hailee!?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Hailee looked nice at the Oscars.  Definitely one of the best dressed of the show.  And most importantly, she looked like a woman; not a child.


----------



## Detective (Mar 7, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> You wouldn't even notice her if she passed by the halls looking like  this, huh?



He'd stop dead in his tracks, and ask her where she got the nerve to wear that top with those shorts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 7, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> You wouldn't even notice her if she passed by the halls looking like  this, huh?



Weak argument. Most people would turn their heads even if it's Stunna wearing those clothes.


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hailee looked nice at the Oscars.  Definitely one of the best dressed of the show.  And most importantly, she looked like a woman; not a child.


You're drunk, Rukia. Her dress was awful and looked cheap. Whoever did her hair and makeup should never work in Hollywood again. She looked better in Edge of Seventeen, and they tried to make her look plain in that!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2017)

I saw the trailer for "Journey to the West 2", which has apparently already come out in China and is regarded as OK, but not as good as the first (which I loved). The trailer itself looks a bit too busy for me, the story is reminding me a bit too much of "The Monkey King 2" and Tsui Hark's presence as the director concerns me. He used to be a pioneer, but his output hasn't been impressing me too much lately. Still, the visuals at times look awesome, especially with the return of Buddha's palm and I kind of like how menacing the Monkey King's design is (when not in human form). 





~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, apparently  most of the best shots were already shown, and like Godzilla, the titled character is barely featured . For 80% of the film we're shown the human characters who are for the most part uninspiring .
> 
> yikes



From what I hear, the movie is decent, but disappointing considering expectations. It should be noted that originally the movie was just going to be called "Skull Island", with the emphasis being on the island itself and all of the monsters it carries. They changed the name and played up Kong's presence in the marketing campaign more when they decided to cross-over with Godzilla.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I saw the trailer for "Journey to the West 2", which has apparently already come out in China and is regarded as OK, but not as good as the first (which I loved).



What is your source, MH? The general consensus is it is one of the worst films they have ever seen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2017)

I just looked on imdb and wikipedia. If a 5.7/10 or a 63% on rotten tomatoes is the worst a critic has seen, they have had a very sheltered career. It can't be much worse than that "Green Dragon" remake with Jet Li...

The Funhouse Massacre: B-

Surprisingly entertaining splatter flick, although its attempts to be funny are very hit-or-miss, with probably...30-40% hits? But damn, the gore is well done and the sets are a lot of fun.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2017)

So kong sucks? 

Where is Sofia to get me through these tough times?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I just looked on imdb and wikipedia. If a 5.7/10 or a 63% on rotten tomatoes is the worst a critic has seen, they have had a very sheltered career. It can't be much worse than that "Green Dragon" remake with Jet Li...



The rating has been contaminated by some die-hard Stephen Chow fans who will laud any of his work even when it stinks. Once an icon of HK comedy, now he is but a shell of his former self who relies on ripping off his fanbase who I believe is growing thinner after the last couple of fiascos (although financially both are major successes).


*Shin Godzilla
*
A satire using godzilla as a metaphor for the Fukushima incident to criticize the inefficiency of the bloated, hierarchical, and aging bureaucracy that is the Japanese government. 

6/10


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2017)

That Atomic Breath scene.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2017)

Yasha said:


> The rating has been contaminated by some die-hard Stephen Chow fans who will laud any of his work even when it stinks. Once an icon of HK comedy, now he is but a shell of his former self who relies on ripping off his fanbase who I believe is growing thinner after the last couple of fiascos (although financially both are major successes).
> 
> 
> *Shin Godzilla
> ...



Really? I heard "The Mermaid" was pretty good. 



God said:


> So kong sucks?
> 
> Where is Sofia to get me through these tough times?



Best not. I purchased my ticket for Thursday and luckily, I am the only authority on everything here...So you should totally watch "Carnosaur" yo. Many consider it to be the best monster movie ever.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Best not. I purchased my ticket for Thursday and luckily, I am the only authority on everything here...So you should totally watch "Carnosaur" yo. Many consider it to be the best monster movie ever.



Will watch, good looking out


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2017)

Watch Visitor Q, too. Another Martial's favorite.



MartialHorror said:


> Really? I heard "The Mermaid" was pretty good.



It's filled with horrible CGI, and even more horrible jokes. Journey to the West 1 is the last watchable Stephen Chow's movie and will likely remain so.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2017)

I hate that I was right about Iron Fist guys.  But the writing was on the wall.


----------



## Detective (Mar 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hate that I was right about Iron Fist guys.  But the writing was on the wall.



I remember what you said about it! But as always, they never took the time to listen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> You're drunk, Rukia. Her dress was awful and looked cheap. Whoever did her hair and makeup should never work in Hollywood again. She looked better in Edge of Seventeen, and they tried to make her look plain in that!


She looked great dude.  Don't know who you are trying to impress by acting hard.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2017)

Now that you mention it, I don't think Rukia's ever made a wrong prediction before.


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> She looked great dude.  Don't know who you are trying to impress by acting hard.


Its not hard to talk about hair and makeup. Her attire was truly awful. I can't take a woman seriously if I have better style than them.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Now that you mention it, I don't think Rukia's ever made a wrong prediction before.


I'm sure I have.  I know Detective and I have been excited about a couple of movies that ultimately weren't that great.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm sure I have.  I know Detective and I have been excited about a couple of movies that ultimately weren't that great.


You was crazy hype for Amazing Spider-man 2


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2017)

At least none of us have ever been excited for something as bad as Movie 43. Gangster Squad was probably my worst prediction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Mar 8, 2017)

_The Lego Batman Movie _

7/10

_Batman: Return of the Caped Crusaders_

6/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2017)

Ae said:


> At least none of us have ever been excited for something as bad as Movie 43. Gangster Squad was probably my worst prediction.


True story.  Parallax created the thread for movie 43.


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2017)

I know. Thats what I was referencing.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't have to have an X23 movie.  But I do have a pitch for one any way.

Laura is the main character.  Logan/Wolverine is not in this movie at all.  But there is a thread that connects him to the plot.  Wolverine left some business unfinished and Laura has to deal with the sins of the father.  The primary antagonist would be her uncle Sabertooth (good for him he managed to outlive Logan.)


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> True story.  Parallax created the thread for movie 43.



I feel like cracking a joke, but Para forbids me to talk about him.


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2017)

If there's a Suicide Squad and Guardians movie, there's no reason not not have a Team X for the X-Men franchise.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

Fuck Guardians.  Sick to death of those lame ass characters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Watch Visitor Q, too. Another Martial's favorite..



LIES! Do not slander me Yasha. "Carnosaur" is great. "Visitor Q" is garbage.

Daimajin Strikes Again!: B-

The weakest of the trilogy, but still solid.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2017)

Dead Sushi?

HERE

100% fresh tomatoes.


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 9, 2017)

_Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them; 7/10;  
_
Quite an enjoyable movie, albeit a bit predictable on some parts. Forgot it was Harry Potter related a quarter into the movie so just enjoyed it for what it was worth. I  really liked Eddie Redmayne as an actor, can't say I've ever seen him in anything else that I recall but his portrayal of Newt was quite memorable, all the nervous ticks and fidgeting was well played. 

Some things felt unfinished, but perhaps they wanted to leave some things open ended for a potential sequel or something, not sure. The happy ending with the no-mag and the sister was cute anyways, fully expected it to happen as such, but it was nice to see. 

One thing that was a bit disappointing was that there could've been a lot more beasts, for a movie titled fantastic beasts it felt like it only filled a small portion of the movie and the rest was typical good guys vs villain, that was a shame.  I liked the beasts that they did show in any case, the hippo-rhino mating scene was funny, the little platypus shit was cute, and the snake things were quite cool. 

Overall it was a good movie, I enjoyed it,  but to me doesn't have too much rewatch potential like the original HP movies have.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

I think the next Fantastic Beasts will be better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Dead Sushi?
> 
> HERE
> 
> 100% fresh tomatoes.



"Dead Sushi" is pretty great. I'd rate it a flying, fire breathing, zombie sushi/10.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2017)

*Kong: Skull Island
*
Kaiju enthusiasts will get lots of kicks out of this one as there is probably more variety than Pacific Rim. The final fight alone is worth it I think.

Brie Larson is a miscast. She looks like Kong's little sister with that square jaw of hers. Films like this need a femme fatale, like the girls in Cabin in the Woods or maybe Olga Kurylenko.

And Hollywood needs to stop putting in redundant Chinese roles to expand the China market. They feel awkward in there.

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Kong: Skull Island
> *
> Kaiju enthusiasts will get lots of kicks out of this one as there is probably more variety than Pacific Rim. The final fight alone is worth it I think.
> 
> ...



Yes, we need more white people in our movies! White is right!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2017)

They casted the girl from The Great Wall to play a biologist that did absolutely nothing and spoke like 3-4 lines (which had nothing to do with her profession). What's the point? I really don't get their rationale behind this. If I want to see a Chinese actor, I will go and see a chinese film instead.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think the next Fantastic Beasts will be better.



There's another coming out?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2017)

To be fair, American productions should be diverse, as the U.S is filled with so many races, although is that actress from China or the west? I can't recall if she had a real accent. Actually, I'd start getting pissed if I was an Asian-American actor or actress. Hollywood is finally casting Asians in their movies, but they're outsourcing, lol.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> To be fair, American productions should be diverse, as the U.S is filled with so many races, although is that actress from China or the west? I can't recall if she had a real accent. Actually, I'd start getting pissed if I was an Asian-American actor or actress. Hollywood is finally casting Asians in their movies, but they're outsourcing, lol.



China. And not many people know who she is even in China, so I can't see how casting her is going to bring in any Chinese audience.


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> To be fair, American productions should be diverse, as the U.S is filled with so many races, although is that actress from China or the west? I can't recall if she had a real accent. Actually, I'd start getting pissed if I was an Asian-American actor or actress. Hollywood is finally casting Asians in their movies, but they're outsourcing, lol.


I think they should cast more non American actors


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> China. And not many people know who she is even in China, so I can't see how casting her is going to bring in any Chinese audience.



More than likely both the Chinese and American film industries are trying to push her as an international star, instead of just a Chinese one. China has been trying to break into the American box office for the last few years, but they're probably going to need someone who speaks fluent English and more-or-less fits the mold of an American star to pull it off. Hollywood, on the other hand, is taking advantage of how huge the Chinese box-office. So it wouldn't surprise me if they're both trying to build a star out of her.

I'm not sure who else would bridge the box-offices, as it seems like China is entering a period where they're bigger stars are just too old to really catch fire over here. I don't know if an Asian-American star would catch on over there, but there arent many of those anyway...


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2017)

She is going to be in the next Pacific Rim movie as well. I did some research. All 3 movies she is in are produced by Legendary Entertainment which has just been acquired by a China company named Wanda. Rumour is that she is related to someone in the Wanda management.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 9, 2017)

*Logan: *7/10

Will need to rewatch. Action was good and so was the plot. Whole cast was great too. Only problems I had with it was the pacing (I felt like it could've been shorter), the goofy little mutant children, and the violence sometimes felt cartoonish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2017)

interesting


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

Bluebeard said:


> *Logan: *7/10
> 
> Will need to rewatch. Action was good and so was the plot. Whole cast was great too. Only problems I had with it was the pacing (I felt like it could've been shorter), the goofy little mutant children, and the violence sometimes felt cartoonish.


Lol, the tubby little black kid with the electricity.  Tripping over his own feet when he was being chased.  That was embarrassing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm sure I have.  I know Detective and I have been excited about a couple of movies that ultimately weren't that great.



Fucking Prometheus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 9, 2017)

Fucking Master of Disguise, and that stupid false hope Turtle Turtle joke in the trailer


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2017)

_Rough Night_ looks terrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

Bridesmaids knock off.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol, the tubby little black kid with the electricity.  Tripping over his own feet when he was being chased.  That was embarrassing!



I kept asking, what is he doing there? I'm still not convinced he is a mutant. What came out of his hand looked like normal electrostatic discharge to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol, the tubby little black kid with the electricity.  Tripping over his own feet when he was being chased.  That was embarrassing!


Am I the only one that got a "Mexicans crossing the border " vibe from that chase scene ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I kept asking, what is he doing there? I'm still not convinced he is a mutant. What came out of his hand looked like normal electrostatic discharge to me.


The girl who control plant life was my favorite of the group. She was ruthless !


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2017)

Does the group leader have the same power as Magneto?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> The girl who control plant life was my favorite of the group. She was ruthless !


Let's face it though.  They were all chumps compared to Laura.  She carried the group through that event.

So they had a lot of audacity to hurry her through the Logan funeral.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

At the airport about to fly out for a 3 day weekend.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Let's face it though.  They were all chumps compared to Laura.  She carried the group through that event.
> 
> So they had a lot of audacity to hurry her through the Logan funeral.


I was just thinking how weird it was that Laura appeared to be the only one who was combat training . These kids were said to have been bred for war (literally) , and yet appeared to have been winging it the whole time .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

I will watch it again in the next week.  Evaluate it some more.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2017)

They don't need to rely on hand-to-hand combat as much as Laura does due to the nature of their power.

The Magneto boy is disappointing though. He should have been able to breeze through this had he harnessed 10% of his potential power.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2017)

Kong: Skull Island- B+/A-

I don't really get the backlash, as I thought it was incredibly entertaining. The characters don't have a lot of meat on them, but the cast makes them and their interactions interesting. I liked how any of them could die, in sometimes shockingly gory or depressingly unceremonious ways, as it made the movie a little more unpredictable. Are there problems? Sure. I think Samuel Jackson's character either needed more screentime to fully bring out his character arc or less screen-time, to make him more mysterious. The ending got a little hokey when they shoehorned in Kong's romantic side. Brie Larson's acting was fine, but her character only seemed to exist for that reason. Kong's personality wasn't explored like past Kong movies had, although I considered 'Skull Island' itself to be the real character. This was obviously the original intent and more than likely, Kong's presence was expanded upon so they could set up a certain cross-over. Wink. Wink. 

But maybe I'm more defensive as I don't share everyone's reverence towards the original King Kong movie. It's certainly innovative and great, but do you know what? The story and characters are just as shallow, if not moreso than the ones from "Skull Island". It's a special effects driven movie that earned its accolades because it more-or-less invented them. "Skull Island" is just aiming to be a fun creature feature and I had fun with it. The post-credits scene is a treat for Godzilla fanboys like myself. The audience applauded loudly at that, lol. If you want to know- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



we see cave paintings of Godzilla, Mothra, Rodan, Ghidorah and Godzilla fighting Ghidorah, which I assume will be the plot of the Godzilla sequel. I thought I saw Anguirus in there too.




This movie best not disappoint financially, as I want this shared universe!

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2017)

Damn, I didn't know there is a post-credits scene.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

I won't watch the following movies this year:

Justice League
King Kong
Thor
Planet of the Apes
Guardians of the Galaxy

Nope.  I'm out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2017)

Beauty & the Beast is not on that list?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm going to watch Beauty and the Beast.  It deserves a chance.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2017)

Meh, everyone considers Rukia to be the MartialHorror of Konoha Theater anyway, even moreso than the actual MartialHorror. He lacks tastes! He should totally watch "Visitor Q".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to watch Beauty and the Beast.  It deserves a chance.



Kong will be the better Beauty & the Beast. 

Even though Larson is no beauty.

Man, Emma probably should have gone with Kong. Would be more fun seeing her being chased around by monsters than flirting with a hairy man.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

Yasha, I'm in LA dude.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2017)

Downtown LA? Take care, man. That place ain't safe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2017)

By the way Yasha, I sort of agree with you on that Chinese girl. I didn't mind her presence or anything- although it is a little odd to see an asian paling around with Vietnam and WW2 veterans, but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I never believed she was in any peril, because her death would likely annoy Chinese audiences. One of the best aspects of the movie is that characters who'd usually survive would often die unexpectedly. The only ones I knew were safe were the two leads and her. I think she should've been killed or at least injured at the end, or at the absolute least, she should've been in immediate danger. All of the other survivors had moments where they were nearly killed by something other than Kong, but not her. 

I'm fine with the idea of casting Chinese actors, even if they're kind of superfluous, but that's where the catering should end.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2017)

The funny thing is she is a biologist and yet she never even pretends to take any interest in the new species and ecosystem around her.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2017)

What happened to that Asian looking soldier? They showed him a lot, even though he was a minor character. I can't recall if he was among the survivors, or if he was killed during the graveyard scene.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2017)

Gattaca: A

Wow, this was very good. I was hesitant to watch it, but it was a smartly written, emotionally engaging, suspenseful sci-fi flick.


----------



## Ae (Mar 10, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Gattaca: A
> 
> Wow, this was very good. I was hesitant to watch it, but it was a smartly written, emotionally engaging, suspenseful sci-fi flick.


Also, prime Jude Law was really hot!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

Hesitant to watch it?  Why because it doesn't suck?  You watch a lot of terrible films Martial.  Why would you be hesitant to watch a well regarded film from the 90's.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2017)

Because Martial doesn't want Carnosaur to be dethroned...


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hesitant to watch it?  Why because it doesn't suck?  You watch a lot of terrible films Martial.  Why would you be hesitant to watch a well regarded film from the 90's.



Wasn't sure if it was my kind of thing. I'm actually not a big fan of science fiction when it's used as a genre (such as with "Primer") instead of a setting (such as with "Alien"). The reviews I saw made me assume it's the former, as everyone talks about the science involved and the themes, barely glancing over the actual story or characters.



Yasha said:


> Because Martial doesn't want Carnosaur to be dethroned...



Now there is a science fiction film, making us ponder the significance of mad scientists spreading diseases which make women give birth to baby dinosaurs that go on to devour tree huggers.  

Plus, Clint Howard is the classes everything up!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

Prices decreasing thanks to president Trump.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

Santa Barbara zoo is pretty sweet.  Doesn't look like they sell beer though.

Edit: I found the beer guys.  I was worried for a sec that they didn't want drunk people around the animals.  Glad to be wrong.


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2017)

@Rukia @ted. @afgpride @Stunna @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER @Yasha @Kuya @Ryuzaki @Vault 

@Ghost_of_Gashir @The World @Parallax 


Dat entrance by the 2nd kid. And the door in the ending

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was just thinking how weird it was that Laura appeared to be the only one who was combat training . These kids were said to have been bred for war (literally) , and yet appeared to have been winging it the whole time .



In these days, bred for war means the kids played a lot of COD/BF games. This generation ain't shit


----------



## Ae (Mar 10, 2017)

The girl from Raw is cute. She can eat me.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 10, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @ted. @afgpride @Stunna @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER @Yasha @Kuya @Ryuzaki @Vault
> 
> 
> Dat entrance by the 2nd kid. And the door in the ending


man, this was endearing as hell until the mom swooped in like a ninja and manhandled the children away like they weren't just exploring their surroundings in a behaved manner 

fucking hilarious though


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

I don't remember.  I think she was cuter than her sister.


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2017)

afgpride said:


> man, this was endearing as hell until the mom swooped in like a ninja and manhandled the children away like they weren't just exploring their surroundings in a behaved manner
> 
> fucking hilarious though



Holy shit, that panic slide into the room to get the kids, doe


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

How did that second kid get into the room?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How did that second kid get into the room?



He rolled in with no fucks given, in his gangster mobile crib/flying saucer thing


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How did that second kid get into the room?


science has gone too far, toddlers that can't walk are able to nudge their feet and glide to their surroundings with ease

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2017)

afgpride said:


> science has gone too far, toddlers that can't walk are able to nudge their feet and glide to their surroundings with ease



#THUGLIFE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2017)

The Asian mom/babysitter handled the situation professionally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2017)

Yasha said:


> The Asian mom/babysitter handled the situation professionally.



It's his wife, and she handled it as quick as she could. 

Was probably like: "Hey, it's nice and quiet right now. My kids are the grea----OH SHIT!!! *power slides "


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 10, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @ted. @afgpride @Stunna @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER @Yasha @Kuya @Ryuzaki @Vault
> 
> 
> Dat entrance by the 2nd kid. And the door in the ending


Dear God

The second kid bust through the door like "yo what's good my dude, i know you ain't forget me"


Detective said:


>


This shit though 

She totally got fired after this one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2017)

Ryuzaki said:


> Dear God
> 
> The second kid bust through the door like "yo what's good my dude, i know you ain't forget me"
> 
> ...



That was his wife   

Also, the first kid fucking Vince McMahon strutted into the room


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2017)

I like that room cuz it looks like mine. Full of books and maps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2017)

Detective said:


> Wife probably panicked because she was in the other room, being nervous while watching her husband's 1st live interview, knowing he had no pants on, and then sees her kids give no fucks while swag strutting/wheeling into the room. She then FTL's herself with a power slide into the room, knowing he can't get up without showing his lack of pants. Hence him pushing his daughter gently back without getting up, or bringing her into his lap... because it would be mayhem if they realized he had no pants as well while doing that.
> 
> That's my head canon



If I were the kid, I would ask, "Daddy, where is your pants?" in the most innocent tone I could manage.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 10, 2017)

Detective said:


>


Great analogy!

Basically like this, Initial D was like one of my favorite things to binge.


Detective said:


> Wife probably panicked because she was in the other room, being nervous while watching her husband's 1st live interview, knowing he had no pants on, and then sees her kids give no fucks while swag strutting/wheeling into the room. She then FTL's herself with a power slide into the room, knowing he can't get up without showing his lack of pants. Hence him pushing his daughter gently back without getting up, or bringing her into his lap... because it would be mayhem if they realized he had no pants as well while doing that.
> 
> That's my head canon


Wow, that Pre-Finals LM-esque analysis w/the meat and bones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

I guess Domino is going to be in Deadpool 2.  That's good.  I like Domino.  The actress getting the part is from Atlanta.  I don't watch the show.  So I have no information about the actress.  Hopefully she will kill it.

They made a mistake though if Mary Elizabeth Winstead was an option.  I _know_ that she would kill it.  No guessing with her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2017)

What's the fun in having home meetings if you keep your pants on?

He Shoulda locked the  door tho


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

Top 3 movies of the year so far guys?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> What's the fun in having home meetings if you keep your pants on?


As the video illustrated, you never know what could happen. Also, being fully dressed would help put me in the right mindset as well.



Rukia said:


> Top 3 movies of the year so far guys?



John Wick: Chapter 2
Get Out
Logan

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

My lack of a wingman killed me tonight.

I'm on vacation and I'm at a bar in Santa Barbara, California.  I meet this girl from Las Vegas.  We have  great conversation.  She's actually been studying abroad in Ireland and is in town visiting a friend.  And that's what killed me.  And that's why she isn't with me now.  (I even mentioned that I had a hotel room!)  I needed someone to occupy the friend.  She's on this rare visit with her friend and wasn't drunk enough to leave her behind.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2017)

> I even mentioned that I had a hotel room!



You weren't being subtle at all.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

The conversation went in that direction.  "Where are you from?  What do you do?  What brings you to Santa Barbara?"  It took twenty minutes of conversation to get there.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

@Detective I'm really fucking mad.  Nintendo Switch cartridges taste fucking terrible!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2017)

Didn't you mention about the double bed?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

No, surprisingly that didn't come up.


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> My lack of a wingman killed me tonight.
> 
> I'm on vacation and I'm at a bar in Santa Barbara, California.  I meet this girl from Las Vegas.  We have  great conversation.  She's actually been studying abroad in Ireland and is in town visiting a friend.  And that's what killed me.  And that's why she isn't with me now.  (I even mentioned that I had a hotel room!)  I needed someone to occupy the friend.  She's on this rare visit with her friend and wasn't drunk enough to leave her behind.



Shit, tough luck there. Since you take so many bullets for us by watching shitty films, I would have done you that favour dude, no questions.


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Detective I'm really fucking mad.  Nintendo Switch cartridges taste fucking terrible!


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, surprisingly that didn't come up.



See the trick is, with a wing man, the key is to convince the girl that will be basically occupied by the wingman, that it's actually her friend who they would like to leave behind with the friend who is trying to go after the original girl of interest. Then act like a gentlemen who wants to take things slowly by getting to know the distracted girl, and then bail with a handshake at the end of the night, thus completing the Kansas City Shuffle gambit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2017)

So far, this has been a really good year. "Logan", "Get Out", "Split", "Kong: Skull Island", "John Wick 2" and "Silence" all impressed me.


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2017)

Detective said:


> See the trick is, with a wing man, the key is to convince the girl that will be basically occupied by the wingman, that it's actually her friend who they would like to leave behind with the friend who is trying to go after the original girl of interest. Then act like a gentlemen who wants to take things slowly by getting to know the distracted girl, and then bail with a handshake at the end of the night, thus completing the Kansas City Shuffle gambit.



This is genius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2017)

I did a "Kong: Skull Island" review and link is in my sig. Or here: 

I've also been playing Uncharted 4 multiplayer and I'm improving...to where I'm almost not last place in the game. Almost...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2017)

There's this cashier I occasionally see, but I can't tell if they're a guy or a girl! One time I was so confused, I zoned out and didn't even hear what they were asking me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2017)

Argento's Dracula: F

Dario Argento...WTF?! You used to make some of our favorite horror-thrillers, like "Deep Red" and "Suspiria"...WTF was this shit? The acting was so bad, even though some of these actors are somewhat famous- Rutger Hauer, Thomas Kretschmann, Asia Argeno...they look so miserable and bored...and they still turn in the best performances. Argento relies on bad CGI to deliver the scares and it looks so awkward. 

But...the movie did have Dracula turn into a giant praying mantis in order to kill someone...so there's that...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2017)

I seen Logan again this time with a group of friends . It for some reason left me in a depressing state the rest of the night .

das power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

Did you admit to your friends that you were crushing on X23?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2017)

I do like me a fiery latina.....

But unlike Stunna I think I'll wait

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Did you admit to your friends that you were crushing on X23?



What if Gesy's friends were a gang of Filipino pedobears?


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2017)

You know what's underrated? Voices. Everyone always talking about eyes or ass, but I never hear anyone talk about voices. I mean there's a thing for accents, but I'm talking about people in your own country. I'm saying this because yesterday there's was these two white girls that sounded so annoying I had to leave the building. Most white girls either sound like smokers and has a raspy voice or fake as fuck.


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2017)

Ae said:


> Most white girls either sound like smokers and has a raspy voice or fake as fuck.



The fake as fuck category is usually associated with a voice that sounds high pitched, a.k.a helium voice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2017)

I love raspy, kinda deep voices on a girl . That permanent "I have a cold " sound does it for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I love raspy, kinda deep voices on a girl . That permanent "I have a cold " sound does it for me.



tfw Gesy admits to having a synus infection mucus fetish. 

Quoting for future usage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I love raspy, kinda deep voices on a girl . That permanent "I have a cold " sound does it for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2017)

No, she doesn't. Jennifer Lawrence is close though.

And not trying to beat a dead horse, but Allison Williams have that fake white girl voice I'm talking about.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2017)

*Spider-Man 2*: Light 6

I hate Kristen Dunst!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

Reading Gesy's voice preference post made my skin crawl.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> My lack of a wingman killed me tonight.
> 
> I'm on vacation and I'm at a bar in Santa Barbara, California.  I meet this girl from Las Vegas.  We have  great conversation.  She's actually been studying abroad in Ireland and is in town visiting a friend.  And that's what killed me.  And that's why she isn't with me now.  (I even mentioned that I had a hotel room!)  I needed someone to occupy the friend.  She's on this rare visit with her friend and wasn't drunk enough to leave her behind.


Damn, next time Rukia. 

Next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

I ended up checking out Kong after all.  Totally harmless movie guys.

C+


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

Ryuzaki said:


> Damn, next time Rukia.
> 
> Next time


She was in her early 20's and she was ready to come to my room.  So I was happy about that.

California girls > Washington


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

Awesome touch!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Reading Gesy's voice preference post made my skin crawl.


My preference isn't that weird tho 

I mean if that's all it takes to make your skin crawl....lets just say the voice thing is the tip of the iceberg with me.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm in Hollywood guys.  I'm pretty sure I saw Amanda Seyfried earlier.  I'm going to an LA Kings game tonight.  Life is good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> My preference isn't that weird tho
> 
> I mean if that's all it takes to make your skin crawl....lets just say the voice thing is the tip of the iceberg with me.


Your reputation contributed to my revulsion for sure.

And btw guys.  Theron is kissing the girl from Kingsman in that Atomic Blonde movie?  I'm absolutely in!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> My preference isn't that weird tho
> 
> I mean if that's all it takes to make your skin crawl....lets just say the voice thing is the tip of the iceberg with me.


Based on your known preferences, we already know you like women with a penis, and hairy asshole.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

Yasha's boyish girls preference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2017)

*Logan *- *10/10*

*Kong: Skull Island* - *8/10*

Was honestly surprised by both. Especially Logan, I can't recommend that shit enough. This was a good week.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yasha's boyish girls preference.



You have to agree to some extent that most of the most beautiful girls aren't 100% feminine but have some cool, mischievous, boyish characters that define their charm.


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2017)

I got a confession. The Lion King never made me tear up, but the Lilo & Stitch movie got me everytime.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> My preference isn't that weird tho
> 
> I mean if that's all it takes to make your skin crawl....lets just say the voice thing is the tip of the iceberg with me.


It's not


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2017)

Don't talk to us rapist!


----------



## Jena (Mar 11, 2017)

*What We Do in the Shadows* - 8/10


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2017)

Jena said:


> *What We Do in the Shadows* - 8/10


I love Petyr!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm somewhat optimistic about Wonder Woman.  The new trailer today wasn't bad.


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm somewhat optimistic about Wonder Woman.  The new trailer today wasn't bad.



They're trying so desperately to use the WW theme from BvS to help carry it, though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

You know it is like $10k for good season ticket packages now?  In the late 90's our family had Dallas Stars season tickets.  I want to say it was less than $2500 back then.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2017)

Detective said:


> They're trying so desperately to use the WW theme from BvS to help carry it, though.



To be fair, the WW theme was apparently always intended to carry over over to her solo movie and does it really matter? The music was probably the best part of BvS, possibly the one thing people agree was good.

DC might want to consider ending their movieverse with "Justice League" if "Wonder Woman" isn't good, because it's likely people are going to start pissing on these movies for fun. It will become a trend. "Wonder Woman" looks good, but so did "Suicide Squad", so I'm wary. lol.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2017)

I thought _Kong _was pretty wack, but Brie Larson...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

What's the deal with these horny as hell apes in every Kong movie?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2017)

Kong loves white wimmin. So do I.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What's the deal with these horny as hell apes in every Kong movie?



It's tradition. The best is the 70's version, where Jessica Lang seems somewhat horny for him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I thought _Kong _was pretty wack, but Brie Larson...



Square jaw attracts square jaw.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

Is Brie going to be a good Captain Marvel or what?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2017)

@Rukia 

I am glad Carey Mulligan isn't getting any more projects. The only actress homelier than her that I can think of is Maggie Gyllenhaal, but she is a better actress than Carey Mulligan.


----------



## Ae (Mar 11, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I thought _Kong _was pretty wack, but Brie Larson...



Brie Larson is so generic though. She got a permanent bitch face and her eyes always look dead. 

Tell me I'm wrong...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Square jaw attracts square jaw.



Stunna no longer has a jaw, though

RIP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh my god.  Why did you bring up Maggie? She sucks!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2017)

Detective said:


> Stunna no longer has a jaw, though
> 
> RIP



Brie Larson has a nostalgic face to Stunna.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh my god.  Why did you bring up Maggie? She sucks!



Which goes to show how bad Carey Mulligan is.


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Which goes to show how bad Carey Mulligan is.



If the homie CMX was with us, he would use this opportunity to make a horse face joke.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 12, 2017)

*The Conjuring 2: *7/10

Demon Nu might be the scariest modern horror movie villain of all time.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2017)

Detective said:


> If the homie CMX was with us, he would use this opportunity to make a horse face joke.



He lived up to his moniker till the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2017)

I was going to watch "Mars Villa", but I can't find it anywhere...


----------



## Ae (Mar 12, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I was going to watch "Mars Villa", but I can't find it anywhere...


Mars Villa


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2017)

I dont want to spend $25 on it, lol. 

Spectre: B

Solid Bond flick that only suffers from not reaching its full potential...and a somewhat generic climax.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2017)

Cheap bastard Martial.


----------



## Detective (Mar 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Cheap bastard Martial.



How was the night on the town, and the Kings game, dude?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2017)

Detective said:


> How was the night on the town, and the Kings game, dude?


Oh, it was awesome man.  You can't beat a weekend trip to Southern California.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2017)

*Alien *- *10/10 
*
Sci-fi horror done right.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2017)

*The Unknown Woman
*
Giuseppe Tornatore's lesser work.

6.5/10


*Racing Extinction
*
Same production as The Cove. Another powerful film to raise human awareness. The methane problem is ominous. Hopefully it's not too late.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 13, 2017)

Skull island 8/10


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2017)

*Into the Wild
*
The first time I saw it, I had never been out of Asia, and I could only understand around 50% of it. The current me is at 75-80%. Perhaps one day I will get all of it. And if I won't, that's fine. too.

The man who played Ron Franz was amazing. And Kristen Stewart was at her best, too.

9.5/10


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2017)

it was a fucked up way to die 

but he chose to be that dumb


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2017)

The World said:


> it was a fucked up way to die
> 
> but he chose to be that dumb



He isn't dumb, just idealistic and headstrong.


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2017)

I just stumble across something I shouldn't have. I now have the choice to be a terrible person or let it go.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2017)

Ae said:


> I just stumble across something I shouldn't have. I now have the choice to be a terrible person or let it go.



I feel that way every time I stumble across "Meet the Spartans".


----------



## Yasha (Mar 14, 2017)

*Tracks
*
Comparing Alex (Into the Wild) with Robyn:

While both were running from their family problems and had some idealistic notions in their heads, I think their similarities stop there. Alex was complicated. He's an anti-hypocrite who held himself to equally high moral standard. For example, he turned down Kristen Stewart's advance because she was underaged, and he refused to take advantage of his friends. On the other hand, Robyn was a selfish and arrogant woman. She took advantage of nice people around her, especially Rick, and was never really thankful for it. For example, she accused Rick of ruining her trip, and yet she continued to receive helps from him (gun, supplies, water). She had sex with Rick and then behind his back, said she hoped he would crawl into a hole and die. I know she was not good dealing with people. But there is a difference between antisocial and sociopathy. Alex underestimated the force of nature, yes, but he had a deep reverence for nature. He called it one of the biggest tragedies of his life when a moose he killed rotted before he could preserve the meat, thus dying in vain in his perspective. He decided not to shoot when he saw an animal was with her baby. Robyn just took many things for granted, like the whole world owed it to her. Saying she underestimated the nature was a huge understatement. She had no respect for nature whatsoever. Her selfishness, arrogance, ignorance and stupidity led her dog Diggity to death. She was clueless. She allegedly hated publicity, then why did she write to national geographic in the first place? Did she expect the magazine would sponsor her as charity without conditions or asking anything in return? And why did she write a book and even sold the right to movie producer if she really hated publicity that much? All in all, Robyn is exactly the type of person Alex would hate. A hypocrite.

6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2017)

lol, apparently Jackie Chan's "Kung Fu Yoga" is one of the highest grossing films of 2017 so far, taking in $255 million without even a U.S release. The movie looks too silly for my tastes- I hated "Skiptrace"- but I'm obligated to see it, as I'm too much of a Jackie Chan fan. So when it comes out over here, I'm there. This does go to show though that the film industry doesn't really need Hollywood anywhere, as there are other markets who are just as profitable, if not moreso. Jackie Chan is an odd case though, as even though his movies have taken a dip in quality, he is one of the few action stars who has remained a consistent draw.


----------



## Ae (Mar 14, 2017)

Looked too silly for you? Boy, stop lying. You'll watch anything.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2017)

Ae said:


> Looked too silly for you? Boy, stop lying. You'll watch anything.



Not anything. I still haven't seen "Pixels".

The Reflecting Skin: B

This was a strange...very strange...American/Southern Gothic.  The protagonist is a kid and there is a serial killer preying upon children, but that's not really the plot. "The Reflecting Skin" is just a series of strange, disturbing and depressing occurrences surrounding the kid. His Father might be the killer based on something he did in the past. His Brother (Viggo Mortensen) returns from the War (this takes place in the 1950's), but is clearly troubled from his experiences and might be suffering from radiation poisoning. His Mother is crazy and abusive. There are a group of creepy teenagers driving around in a Cadillac and they might be stalking him. There's a disfigured and intense Sheriff harassing him, as he thinks the boy knows something about the killings. There's a dead fetus in a barn, whom he adopts. The closest thing to an overarching conflict surrounds his interactions with a neighbor, who he thinks is a vampire, which complicates things when she falls in love with his Brother. "The Reflecting Skin" is more about atmosphere and story and it mostly works. The strange, unpredictable nature kept me intrigued, the music is beautiful, the cinematography is foreboding yet striking.

The problem is that the movie relies so much on the performances of the kids, who weren't very good. Sometimes their inability to convincingly sell the dialogue works in the films favor, such as with their reaction and subsequent interactions with the fetus. But it often screws with the tone, as the final frames- which are supposed to be depressing- end up being a little comical thanks to the "acting". This is an avant-garde type of horror film, so it's not for everyone, but if you like weird, artsy, atmospheric, Southern Gothics (I'm not even sure if this is really a horror flick), then check it out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

#beourguest

Hyped asf!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2017)

*Wild
*
I can certainly see why hiking appeals to people who have lost direction in their lives. It's a rhythmic action, one step at a time, one step at a time,....and soon your mind is wandering somewhere else, far away from real-life problems. It feels like a ritual, a test of the mental toughness, a journey with a clear destination, something you wish for in your life.

7/10


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

Does Beauty and the Beast need to be seen in IMAX?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

Flying to California this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2017)

@Stunna 

book of life and pixar

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2017)

*Batman* (1989): Strong 6?

Keaton is the best Batman and the worst Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

Ae said:


> *Batman* (1989): Strong 6?
> 
> Keaton is the best Batman and the worst Bruce Wayne.


Bale on the other hand was a good Bruce Wayne and a terrible Batman.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

Honestly, hard for me to not call Clooney both the worst Batman and the worst Wayne considering his film is so terrible.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2017)

this girl makes me feel like I lost at the game of life


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2017)

Those are some sick kicks she have on

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 15, 2017)

The World said:


> this girl makes me feel like I lost at the game of life



We know. You showed us your pictures.


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2017)

Ae said:


> We know. You showed us your pictures.


wat


----------



## The World (Mar 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Those are some sick kicks she have on


white kids have it so easy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 15, 2017)

The World said:


> this girl makes me feel like I lost at the game of life



You mean after posting here all these years, Rukia hasn't made you feel that way?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

Going to be a busy movie weekend.  I'm thinking Beauty and the Beast, Raw, and Song to Song.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2017)

The Trust: C+

A Nic Cage/Elijah Wood heist film that is almost good, but because it doesn't quite reach that sweet spot, becomes more frustrating than if it was merely mediocre. Cage's quirkiness was kind of annoying and only added to the tone problems, but I started to get into it once a certain character starts showing some villainous traits, as it was a good way of building tension. Is he a bad guy? Or is he a red herring? The ending was good up until the final moments, when the narrative leaves too many loose ends. The resolution just irritated me.

But it's not a bad way to pad out your netflix queue, especially if it becomes available for streaming.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 16, 2017)

Beauty and the Beast becomes the first Disney film banned in Malaysia.


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2017)

wew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2017)

Ryan Gosling's younger more autistic brother


----------



## Stringer (Mar 16, 2017)

The World said:


> wew


American Gods is gonna be lit af 

I'd watch anything with Ian McShane in it

with that coming up and other series like Samurai Jack, Master of None, The Defenders, Stranger Things, The Punisher and Legion, I feel this will be a pretty good year for me

the only show missing is Atlanta

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Detective (Mar 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Flying to California this weekend.



Dude, did you decide on whether you are getting a new set of wheels? I've had mine for about 1.5 years now since getting the latest vehicle in 2015. Thinking about looking for a change in ride.


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2017)

@Detective 

this is my car

I bought it for the low low price of fuck you


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

Detective said:


> Dude, did you decide on whether you are getting a new set of wheels? I've had mine for about 1.5 years now since getting the latest vehicle in 2015. Thinking about looking for a change in ride.


Not yet.  I'm sort of in a holding pattern until I find a new job.  I need to get my new job set up and figure out where I am going to live.  Putting an extra 2000 miles on my car because I am moving right after buying it just doesn't seem smart to me.


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2017)

you could keep it in my garage, no problem


----------



## Detective (Mar 16, 2017)

The World said:


> @Detective
> 
> this is my car
> 
> I bought it for the low low price of fuck you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 16, 2017)

The World said:


> you could keep it in my garage, no problem



You have a garage? Where, in your closet?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

Entertainment is floundering for the end of March guys.  Iron Fist sucks apparently.  Mass Effect has a ton of problems.  Ghost in the Shell can make it a triple flop next week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2017)

There is a thing going around where people are posting their favorite movie of every year they have been alive. Show me your lists

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2017)

1. Whatever it is, it's better than Gamer
2, Whatever it is, it's better than Gamer
3. Whatever it is, it's better than Gamer
.....


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2017)

We will see, you ain't posted a list yet, also you may have not understood the idea based on your response.


----------



## Detective (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh shit, Zodiac.

2007 was a stacked year in terms of film quality.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2017)

lol, "Gamer" is one of the few movies I rated 0.5/4 stars- me, whose reputation is soiled for liking what you plebeians consider garbage. Although in retrospect, I kind of regret going so low as even though I hated it, I have to respect that they made that movie look bigger budgeted than it really was. 

Man, that list seems like it would take forever to compile and I'm soooo old...


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 16, 2017)

1996: Scream
1997: Boogie Nights
1998: Truman Show
1999: American Pie
2000: The Road to El Dorado
2001: American Pie 2
2002: Spider-Man
2003: Kill Bill Vol 1
2004: The Incredibles
2005: Lord of War
2006: Casino Royale
2007: Zodiac
2008: The Dark Knight
2009: Watchmen
2010: The Social Network
2011: X-Men: First Class
2012: Django Unchained
2013: Prisoners
2014: Gone Girl
2015: Mad Max
2016: Rogue One
2017: Logan


----------



## Detective (Mar 16, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Man, that list seems like it would take forever to compile and I'm soooo old...



This is the correct answer.

Hey Tal, how long did it take you to compile your list?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2017)

That dumb letterboxd website can sort everything you have put in there by year, then for years that felt sparse or that I hadn't really gone back to I viewed a list of all the movies, it wasn't that long.

A lot of them were gut check first picks there are some deadly years in there, 2014, 2007, 2004, 1999


----------



## Ae (Mar 16, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, "Gamer" is one of the few movies I rated 0.5/4 stars- me, whose reputation is soiled for liking what you plebeians consider garbage. Although in retrospect, I kind of regret going so low as even though I hated it, I have to respect that they made that movie look bigger budgeted than it really was.
> 
> Man, that list seems like it would take forever to compile and I'm soooo old...



It's one of the two movies I've ever walked out of. The other being Crank 2.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

@Taleran what so do you use to get all of the movie posters?

Personal Shopper is in theatres.  I have been meaning to check it out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

1 hour, 15 minutes until Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Not yet.  I'm sort of in a holding pattern until I find a new job.  I need to get my new job set up and figure out where I am going to live.  Putting an extra 2000 miles on my car because I am moving right after buying it just doesn't seem smart to me.



Is Portland, Oregon among your consideration? I've heard that it's one of the best places to live in US right now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

Too many homeless in Portland.  And it is a lot like where I am now.

I want California, Arizona, or Nevada.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Too many homeless in Portland.  And it is a lot like where I am now.
> 
> I want California, Arizona, or Nevada.



I didn't know that. I was told it had a lot of well-educated young people because many tech companies are set up there and it has some of the finest restaurants in the country and also excellent trails for hikers. Homeless people really seems like a huge issue everywhere in US.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

Visible homeless people are Barack Obama's legacy.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

Beauty and the Beast tracking is over $150m for the domestic box office right now.  Massive hit.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Taleran what so do you use to get all of the movie posters?
> 
> Personal Shopper is in theatres.  I have been meaning to check it out.



That is just screenshots from letterboxd


----------



## Yasha (Mar 16, 2017)

@Taleran What website did you use?



Rukia said:


> Visible homeless people are Barack Obama's legacy.



It's the main reason I have a negative impression of LA. I have been to a lot of poor underdeveloped countries, but none like what I saw in LA. There were even people sleeping right outside the city hall.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

LA isn't the worst the US has to offer Yasha.  That being said.  I don't go downtown.  I stay in the Santa Monica area, much nicer.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

Personal Shopper, Trainspotting 2, Song to Song, and Raw are the early releases I have access to since I am in LA this weekend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2017)

Ae said:


> It's one of the two movies I've ever walked out of. The other being Crank 2.


I almost did that myself, as the editing style and awkward close-ups were making me sick to my stomach and I endured "Cloverfield" without incident. The only other time that happened was "Disaster Movie", which was an admittedly worse experience. 



Rukia said:


> Too many homeless in Portland.  And it is a lot like where I am now.
> 
> I want California, Arizona, or Nevada.



You should go to Arizona. hehe.


----------



## Detective (Mar 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 1 hour, 15 minutes until Beauty and the Beast.



Emma Watson is a shitty actress. Bland as fuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Detective (Mar 16, 2017)

In other unrelated news, does anyone know what site @Taleran was using for those film screenshots?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

Detective said:


> Emma Watson is a shitty actress. Bland as fuck


I feel like I don't know what kind of actress she is.  Has she ever taken a challenging role?


----------



## Detective (Mar 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I feel like I don't know what kind of actress she is.  Has she ever taken a challenging role?



She is basically doing the Dreamworks face in every one of her films. And acts with her eyebrows.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I feel like I don't know what kind of actress she is.  Has she ever taken a challenging role?



I am seemingly the only one who thought "Regression" was good. She plays an abuse victim in that, although whether or not that's really 'challenging' is debatable, as it's kind of a cliche.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2017)

Beauty and the beast 8/10 enjoyed the movie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

Beauty and the Beast: A-

I really enjoyed it.  It's basically the exact same movie.  But it had a great stage, good music, fantastic costume design, no one was blatantly miscast.  It all worked exceptionally well for me.  I think this is the best one of these that Disney has done so far.

I do think the beast was a bit too expressive though.  He constantly had dopey expressions on his face.

And the gay controversy?  What controversy?  Disney isn't trying to make a statement here.  His sexual preference is up to interpretation and is mostly played for laughs.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

Emma Watson kitten interview.  Easy up-vote.


----------



## TGM (Mar 17, 2017)

*Logan* was absolutely excellent. Quite frankly the best superhero movie since The Dark Knight, and one of the best we've ever seen. A film that, also like The Dark Knight, truly _transcends_ the genre. My full review:


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2017)

Can't think of anything from 85-89 and 92 that deserve to be on the same list as others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Can't think of anything from 85-89 and 92 that deserve to be on the same list as others.



Excuse me Mister, but you forgot "Carnosaur" for 1993.


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2017)

1996 is such a shit year, I gave up on the list.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2017)

Ae said:


> 1996 is such a shit year, I gave up on the list.



1996 was such a shit year? But it gave us "Carnosaur 3: Primal Species". 


You uncultured swine!


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2017)

Is it illegal to not report your capital gains?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

Ae said:


> 1996 is such a shit year, I gave up on the list.


I'm looking at my list.  And I can't argue with you.  Scream was the best I could come up with.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 17, 2017)

The World said:


> this girl makes me feel like I lost at the game of life


she looks like she's glitching in real life

elite


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2017)

1996 was a great year for music.

Tool - Aenima
Makaveli - The Don Killumunati Seven Day Theory
UGK - Riding Dirty


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

About to leave the rainy weather behind for a couple of days.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2017)

1994 is the year of miracle for movie-goers in the last 35 years.

Shawshank Redemption, Leon, Lion King, Forrest Gump, Pulp Fiction


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2017)

@Rukia

I picked Die Hard and Dead Poets Society initially, but then decided they aren't great enough to be on this list and bland years should be left blank.

I'm surprised Harry Potter is on your list.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2017)

It's difficult being the literal messiah, guys.

I can literally tell you the meaning of life. But you don't care. No one cares.

But still I persist :uwoh


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2017)

Like video game, life is worth living because it's difficult.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2017)

I started painting, because I reached out to the archdiocese of San Antonio, and was told I needed to write him a letter.

I wrote a brief letter and left it, and then spent a week teaching myself to paint this. It's a version of our Tree of Life.

God is represented by a female, but this is only because it's a metaphor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

Yasha said:


> @Rukia
> 
> I picked Die Hard and Dead Poets Society initially, but then decided they aren't great enough to be on this list and bland years should be left blank.
> 
> I'm surprised Harry Potter is on your list.


Who says that these choices need to be great?  I just chose the movies I liked the most.

You shouldn't be surprised about HP.  I'm a huge fan of the series.  (Even though I hate the last book and the last movie.)

What I have a hard time relating to on your list is your enjoyment of the LOTR franchise.  I'm not a fan dude.  Sitting through those movies is brutal.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2017)

Yasha, I am literally going to solve the problem of nature vs nurture.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Who says that these choices need to be great?  I just chose the movies I liked the most.
> 
> You shouldn't be surprised about HP.  I'm a huge fan of the series.  (Even though I hate the last book and the last movie.)
> 
> What I have a hard time relating to on your list is your enjoyment of the LOTR franchise.  I'm not a fan dude.  Sitting through those movies is brutal.



I know putting them on the same list doesn't mean they are equal, but there is something about it that irks me.

I am a big fan of HP the novels, but not the films, which left out a lot of fascinating stuff.

Fellowship of the Ring is my favourite, because it has the right mixture of fantasy, adventure and drama. The sequels are basically war films, which I understand could bore you to death if you aren't interested.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2017)

Grape said:


> Yasha, I am literally going to solve the problem of nature vs nurture.



Replace vs with &, and it's solved.

They work hand in hand.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2017)

It's actually more of a question of progress vs environment.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2017)

Fellowship is objectively the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2017)

Actually, you're right, I believe we concluded it was a combination of nature and nurture, but if we remove the problem of nurture, we're left with expansion.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2017)

Basically, when we gained choice, we also gained self. 

We need to remove self for our species to prosper.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2017)

ban grape


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2017)

The choice is simple: sink or swim.

The Earth is doomed to another extinction event whether it be man made or natural, we as a species need to unite if we wish to survive.

We won't leave this planet until we unite. We can not unite, because we divide ourselves on so many things, idiologies, country, state, city, suburb, etc. 

We can unite. Under me, because I am mathematical, philosophical and psychological proof of God.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2017)

I can connect everything from Hinduism to Norse to Islam to modern Satanism, Scientific Atheism, etc.

Everything.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2017)

It sounds crazy, but you all may become famous to some extent. But the concept of celebrity will end.

You project your desires and fantasies and bullshit onto celebrities, because you don't know or understand your self.

I will guide you.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2017)

Grape said:


> The choice is simple: sink or swim.
> 
> The Earth is doomed to another extinction event whether it be man made or natural, we as a species need to unite if we wish to survive.
> 
> ...



I saw Racing Extinction the other day. It's about the 6th massive extinction, which is being caused by us. The future looks bleak dude. Methane is already leaking out from the Arctic ice. They demonstrated it by putting a fire torch near the ice and there was a small explosion. At the rate the permafrost is thawing, there is not much time left.


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2017)

Grape's on LSD again


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

Grape is always coming up with new ways to reinvent himself.

And he's doing fairly well with this so far.  I think he's gone a couple of months without breaking character.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2017)

@~Gesy~ Why do half of women in New York look like an extra from a hip-hip video? It's a terrible look.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2017)

Skull Island: B+/A-

Same rating, as I thought it was very fun. I noticed a few more things this time around.

- I had to pee during my first viewing, so missed the first scene where Brie Larson interacts with Kong, making their 3rd act bond a little easier to digest. 

- Tom Hiddleston's character is a little better defined than I realized, as he's intent on rescuing those who are 'lost' to compensate for his own lost father. 

- The military is apparently useless, as their only real success/contribution is killing the spider. When Samuel Jackson shoots that bird, it probably lead to the death of that guy who was diced apart by those same birds. When they fight in the bone graveyard, it's Brie Larson who saves the day. This actually bugged me because it would make a little more sense as to why Jackson would think they could kill Kong and the Skullcrawlers, if they were the ones to kill the attacking Skullcrawler.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2017)

*Lawrence of Arabia
*
I can see how influential it is on the epic genre, but in terms of how much I enjoyed it, I'm giving it 6.8/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

I was sitting next to a weird Asian guy on the plane.  He brought some sort of sandwich wrap on the plane with him.  And I swear he spent the entire flight eating this sandwich.  He nibbled on it for like two hours!

What the fuck!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2017)

He was probably just nervous sitting next to a white guy, not knowing how to strike up a conversation without sounding weird.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I was sitting next to a weird Asian guy on the plane.  He brought some sort of sandwich wrap on the plane with him.  And I swear he spent the entire flight eating this sandwich.  He nibbled on it for like two hours!
> 
> What the fuck!



Frugal Yasha is too OP


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Grape is always coming up with new ways to reinvent himself.
> 
> And he's doing fairly well with this so far.  I think he's gone a couple of months without breaking character.



Unlike Masterrace/Massacoon/Masterorientation/?????


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2017)

What is that website you guys are using for your 'favorite movies of every year you've been alive' list?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2017)

^Letterboxd



Detective said:


> Frugal Yasha is too OP



You're right, Detective. I never buy flight meal. The cabin air pressure and humidity numb your taste bud. Why waste your money and good food eating in a plane?


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> ^Letterboxd
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Detective. I never buy flight meal. The cabin air pressure and humidity numb your taste bud. Why waste your money and good food eating in a plane?



It's also unreasonably more expensive for purchased food on a plane. Similar to stuff at the airport. They know you have basically no choice in terms of the options of where to get your meal before taking off, so they try to scam you.  

I prefer to eat after a flight, and not before. Eating before flying makes you feel sluggish. I always like to drink water or juice while flying, then get something good to eat nearby the hotel I will be staying at, or ordering delivery from whatever establishments are close. Much more cost effective for what you pay, the food is great, and you get to try something new.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2017)

#teamfrugal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2017)

Actually, making the list is pretty fun, but hard on my eyes. I'm lucky that I've done 'best of' lists before, so I can rely on those from 2009-2016, but man...so many f@cking movies...


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2017)

There are quite a number of drought years where I raked through the entire film list and nothing worthy turned up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2017)

2006 wasn't much of a year. For awhile, I thought I'd have to choose "Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest", which while flawed, entertained me greatly. But then I found Jet Li's "Fearless" and all was well, lol.

Edit:

2005 is also difficult, as I have to choose between "Unleashed" and "The Devil's Rejects", which are great...but not really 'favorite of the year' great. I think "Rejects" is superior, but I prefer "Unleashed" as "Rejects" is an uncomfortable sit. 2004 is the opposite, where I have to choose between two movies I love- "Shawn of the Dead" and "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind".


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2017)

*The Apartment
*
Jolly good filmwise. The girl looked like pretty version of Carey Mulligan.

8/10

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> What is that website you guys are using for your 'favorite movies of every year you've been alive' list?


I told everyone about it in 2013 but no one listen


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2017)

lol, I finished my list, but will do the box tomorrow. Amusingly, I discovered that "Highlander" was released the week of my birth. Yay? 

And Jesus, I just started playing Bloodborne. An hour later, I can't even get past the first monster!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2017)

Yumi married a 23-year-old boy (4 years younger than her) early this year. Thought you guys should know.

May she have a happy marriage. 
*

Rocky

8.5/10*


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

I made up for my December failure.  Just did the two Harry Potter rides at Universal Studios.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Butter beer is good.  But it is basically just cream soda.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> @~Gesy~ Why do half of women in New York look like an extra from a hip-hip video? It's a terrible look.


You mean "fashion forward" ? Because NY is one of the most revered fashion capitals in the world . I don't wanna be Detective when the word "Canada " is uttered , but you're pushing me to be this way  with this sorry bait attempt .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## mali (Mar 18, 2017)

young offenders- 7/10 it was pretty endearing tbh and the lush irish landscape was more than easy on the eyes. i particularly enjoyed the swimming scene.


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> You mean "fashion forward" ? Because NY is one of the most revered fashion capitals in the world . I don't wanna be Detective when the word "Canada " is uttered , but you're pushing me to be with this sorry bait attempt



There's the half that dress well and the other half that looks like they still shop on Karmaloop.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey, that look is quite popular in parts of Asia.


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2017)

I bought something from GNC with cash yesterday and today I'm seeing ads for it. How do they know!? I didn't google anything about it, it was a random walk-in!


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Wait, what? Beckinsale is married to Underworld's Director? Are you for real?
> 
> The smoothest move ever. Direct a movie starring your crush


Yup.
He stole her from the Father of her child as well, although they recently announced their divorce.



Rukia said:


> When was the last you saw her in a movie though?  I feel like it has been at least 5 years.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if someone told me she has like 3-4 kids.  It would explain her inactivity.



Um, the new Underworld? Which just came out 2 months ago? I think she was in the "Disappointments Room" as well, but no one saw that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Song to Song:  B-

Much better than To the Wonder.  But this is going to be divisive asf like usual.

I don't like all of the choices Malick made.  To me this is experimental filmmaking.  And I thought the actors seemed confused early on.  Like they aren't even sure what this film is supposed to be.

Do people really act like the characters in these Malick films?  I have my doubts.

I like how music was used in the movie.  I like the acting.  And I like how the film was shot.  The characters are all despicable, but I enjoyed the Mara/Gosling stuff.

I would also like to add that the passage of time in the movie is very confusing.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Also like to add that this movie really hit home.  Rooney Mara character reminds me of the love of my life (so far any way).  Pale, slender, tall white girl I knew in the military... looked a little like Rooney to be honest.

We were really close for a few years.  Then she got orders to relocate to Ohio.  And I was done.  She is married with kids now.  I wasn't the love of her life.  It's disappointing.  But that's life.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2017)

Damn... I didn't know Rukia had such depth to his character.


----------



## The World (Mar 18, 2017)

you mean depth to his depravity?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Also like to add that this movie really hit home.  Rooney Mara character reminds me of the love of my life (so far any way).  Pale, slender, tall white girl I knew in the military... looked a little like Rooney to be honest.
> 
> We were really close for a few years.  Then she got orders to relocate to Ohio.  And I was done.  She is married with kids now.  I wasn't the love of her life.  It's disappointing.  But that's life.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm rich.  But I'm a regular dude.  I have lived half a life.  I have some regrets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm rich.  But I'm a regular dude.  I have lived half a life.  I have some regrets.



Thats what makes our lives interesting. We live, we learn, we keep moving on.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

I also just watched Personal Shopper.  I'm going to go with too drunk to rate.  I'm not entirely sure I know what happened in the movie.  Not sure why Kristen Stewart was in the Middle East at the end of the film.

Will watch again and will rate properly.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I also just watched Personal Shopper.  I'm going to go with too drunk to rate.  I'm not entirely sure I know what happened in the movie.  Not sure why Kristen Stewart was in the Middle East at the end of the film.
> 
> Will watch again and will rate properly.



I gotta ask because I don't know due to not drinking at all, but can you specifically remember what it feels like to be currently drunk, or is it just hazy?

I've always been curious, and people I have asked don't really have a consistent answer.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Kristen Stewart shows her tits in the movie.  But they are ordinary girl tits.  Seen tits of that caliber hundreds of times tbh.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Detective said:


> I gotta ask because I don't know due to not drinking at all, but can you specifically remember what it feels like to be currently drunk, or is it just hazy?
> 
> I've always been curious, and people I have asked don't really have a consistent answer.


In my case there is a general dulling of the senses.  drinking also makes me sleepy.  I was on the edge of falling asleep the entire time I watched the movie.  I also feel too lazy right now to really put my thoughts together and think about the movie.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Kristen Stewart shows her tits in the movie.  But they are ordinary girl tits.  Seen tits of that caliber hundreds of times tbh.



I kind of put her into the same category as Emma Watson, as in they are both bland as fuck. Except Stewart is a better actress than 1 tricky pony Watson.

Also, what was she thinking with this look???


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> In my case there is a general dulling of the senses.  drinking also makes me sleepy.  I was on the edge of falling asleep the entire time I watched the movie.  I also feel too lazy right now to really put my thoughts together and think about the movie.



lol Do you ever trip out over random shit while drunk?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Detective said:


> I kind of put her into the same category as Emma Watson, as in they are both bland as fuck. Except Stewart is a better actress than 1 tricky pony Watson.
> 
> Also, what was she thinking with this look???


I know Bling Ring sucks.  But wasn't Watson unrecognizable and actually pretty decent?  I may unfortunately have to rewatch the movie to confirm.   

I hope Stewart chopped her hair off for a role like when Portman made V for Vendetta.  Otherwise this is a Britney Spears moment.

More and more actresses are chopping off their beautiful hair lately..


----------



## God (Mar 18, 2017)

Soooo... how bout dat Sofia vergara?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm still not into her.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Kristen Stewart shows her tits in the movie.  But they are ordinary girl tits.  Seen tits of that caliber hundreds of times tbh.



Confirmed not body double?


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2017)

Detective thinks Hannah Simone and Jessica Lucas are top tier women. This isn't your field of expertise. Stop it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

99% sure.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2017)

War Dogs: B

This actually was surprisingly solid, even though it's missing...something...that same something that made "Pain and Gain" and especially "The Big Short" exceptional. It kept my interest, but the ending left me with too many questions- the kind that are more distracting than captivating- and it never goes beneath the surface of the dilemma. Some of its stylistic touches, such as the Chapter format, seemed superfluous. But the acting is good and the cast has chemistry. I thought the humor was worked more than not, without disrupting the tone too much. I was curious where it would go. It's definitely worth a netflix rental.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 19, 2017)

*The Thin Red Line
*
6.9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2017)

Alrighty, here is my list. 2005 was the suckiest year for me. It's hard to do these kinds of list, as in some cases, I just haven't seen enough and in others, I might love them now, but didn't understand them as well during that year...or maybe I loved them back then, but am doubtful now. "Treasure Planet" is on there because I remember loving the movie when it was first released, even seeing it multiple times in theaters. But I haven't really seen it since then, so I'm unsure how well it's aged. 

Oh, and by the way, thanks for making me feel so old. *sigh*


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2017)

Stunna's list is the best so far even though 1/3 of his picks are questionable,

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *The Thin Red Line
> *
> 6.9/10



WHAT!?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2017)

man from macau 1 & 2

lots of fuckable chinese women in these movies


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2017)

yasha is mercurial even to himself


----------



## Yasha (Mar 19, 2017)

I just don't like war films, D. And ramblings about god. For 3 hours. Too much for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm not a big Terence Mallick fan myself. 

He's like the lesser Lucio Fulci.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 19, 2017)

Well, to be fair, at least it wasn't as Mallicky as The Tree of Life.

*Transsiberian
*
Fun thriller. Hidden gem.

7.8/10


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2017)

One of the greatest film tracks of all time.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I just don't like war films, D. And ramblings about god. For 3 hours. Too much for me.



I can respect your choice brother, even if I don't agree with it.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 19, 2017)

Detective said:


> I can respect your choice brother, even if I don't agree with it.



Appreciate your understanding, mate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2017)

The World said:


> yasha is mercurial even to himself



Yo, I just wanted to say, your avy choice makes comments like the above, and various others, next level in terms of impact.

Just something about that oddly constructed face that gives off a simultaneous sense of arrogant smirk, disdain, non-trust, reluctance, apprehension, amusement, simpleness, etc. that are all meshed together.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 19, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Alrighty, here is my list. 2005 was the suckiest year for me. It's hard to do these kinds of list, as in some cases, I just haven't seen enough and in others, I might love them now, but didn't understand them as well during that year...or maybe I loved them back then, but am doubtful now. "Treasure Planet" is on there because I remember loving the movie when it was first released, even seeing it multiple times in theaters. But I haven't really seen it since then, so I'm unsure how well it's aged.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, thanks for making me feel so old. *sigh*



You enjoy mainstream good movies after all, Martial.




Detective said:


> One of the greatest film tracks of all time.



One hell of a cast, too.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2017)

Detective said:


> Yo, I just wanted to say, your avy choice makes comments like the above, and various others, next level in terms of impact.
> 
> Just something about that oddly constructed face that gives off a simultaneous sense of arrogant smirk, disdain, non-trust, reluctance, apprehension, amusement, simpleness, etc. that are all meshed together.


it's the fine wine of memes


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2017)

Yasha said:


> You enjoy mainstream good movies after all, Martial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was surprised myself. Of course, "Carnosaur" transcends all lists...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

I almost had LA Confidential at the top of its year.  It's one of those movies I loved when it first came out.  I definitely preferred it to Titanic.  But voting on it now, I don't really have a desire to watch it again.  Face/Off is definitely a movie that I enjoy more.

Looking through the list.  1997 was a decent year.  I like 12-15 movies from that year; to varying degrees of course.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 19, 2017)

Stunna is lucky he didn't have to go through as much dilemma as we did.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

I was thinking about that.  Stunna's first year was like 1998.  Lol.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2017)

@Detective

I miss her


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2017)

The World said:


> @Detective
> 
> I miss her



Damn, same here. Best Shaw 

She needs to be on TV more too, from my understanding, her chest size grew even further after her second pregnancy.

The viewing public shouldn't be robbed of that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2017)

Ae said:


> Stunna's list is the best so far even though 1/3 of his picks are questionable,


Stunna's list is adorable .


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2017)

Where's your list, chump?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

Yikes.  Stunna has Pirates of the Caribbean?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2017)

Hol' up. Rukia, don't act new on me; you already liked my post. Plus, you have worse movies on your list smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Where's your list, chump?


Yeah Yeah I'll get to it eventually . Seems like something that'll take a hefty amount of time.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

Looking at it.  2003 looks like a pretty lousy year.  But I still see a half dozen choices before you get to Pirates.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Looking at it.  2003 looks like a pretty lousy year.  But I still see a half dozen choices before you get to Pirates.


Well, like you said: it's not a question of what's the _best _movie. Trust, I could talk some shit about your list too.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

There are definitely some bad years.  My list is pretty solid.  I spent some time on it.

As much as I like Beauty and the Beast.  It was a mistake.  I didn't realize that Silence of the Lambs was the same year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2017)

I prefer B&B tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2017)

Funny how both movies involves kidnapping damsels .


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Well, like you said: it's not a question of what's the _best _movie. Trust, I could talk some shit about your list too.


It's still hard for me to separate the difference


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I prefer B&B tbh


B&B over Silence of the Lambs?

did Stunna hack your account?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2017)

*Funny Games *(2008): Light 8

-sigh-


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2017)

Ae said:


> It's still hard for me to separate the difference


that's cause ur dumb

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 19, 2017)

Stunna said:


> that's cause ur dumb


For me phaggot. My personal favorites tend to be the best of their respective year.


----------



## mali (Mar 19, 2017)

my brother the devil- 8 
still comes through as raw and as authentic as ever. also im still lowkey mad theres wasn't a la haine reference even though there was ample chance with the pic of sayids brothers


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2017)

Beauty and the Beast (2017) - 4/10

Every change made either showed a misunderstanding for what made the original work, or added absolutely nothing to this story.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 19, 2017)

Ae said:


> My personal favorites tend to be the best of their respective year.



We have a term for people like that: bandwagoner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Fucking swept it!  Best I have ever done on one of these challenges.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2017)

I watched Mr. Right recently, and it was one of the silliest movies I've seen in a long time. They still went a little too weird at a few parts, but I really loved both Anna Kendrick and Sam Rockwell so much in this movie. I'd probably give it a 7 out of 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

I saw Mr. Right.  It was either on HBO or Netflix.  Weird movie.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2017)

*Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind* - 9/10

*0.5mm* - 7/10

*The Iron Giant* - 5.5/10

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 20, 2017)

I think Olivia Munn is my new actress crush


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I saw Mr. Right.  It was either on HBO or Netflix.  Weird movie.



Oh, it's incredibly weird! I really like how it strikes this really strange balance between fairy tale love story and action movie. I didn't know what to think when Martha suddenly became a killer towards the end, but they still made it funny when that happened.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 20, 2017)

Sam Rockwell's amazing in everything he plays in. One of my favorites no doubt


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Best article ever by Collider.  Agree 100%.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

Jessica said:


> Oh, it's incredibly weird! I really like how it strikes this really strange balance between fairy tale love story and action movie. I didn't know what to think when Martha suddenly became a killer towards the end, but they still made it funny when that happened.



i never even imagined that Rockwell could pull that kind of shit off


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2017)

Sharon Stone in her prime was something special

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jessica (Mar 20, 2017)

I never knew him very well before that I watched that movie, but it made me love him so much. I wish that he would do more comedic roles, because he was very funny in that movie. I also just want to look at him some more.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 20, 2017)

Jessica said:


> I never knew him very well before that I watched that movie, but it made me love him so much. I wish that he would do more comedic roles, because he was very funny in that movie. I also just want to look at him some more.


Watching Seven Psychopaths would be a good start, if you still haven't. You'd be doing yourself a favor


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sharon Stone in her prime was something special


Sharon was fine as hell during her prime.  Total Recall and Basic Instinct.  

Totally onboard with the premise of the article.  Hollywood definitely needs to make more movies like Basic Instinct.


----------



## Didi (Mar 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *The Iron Giant* - 5.5/10

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sharon was fine as hell during her prime.  Total Recall and Basic Instinct.
> 
> Totally onboard with the premise of the article.  Hollywood definitely needs to make more movies like Basic Instinct.


You know who else did it for me back in the day?  Jennifer Grey

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Molly Ringwald had a better look than Grey.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Molly Ringwald had a better look than Grey.


Man......you couldn't be more wrong,dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Didi said:


>


Yeah, I seem to remember liking Iron Giant.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Ferris had a nice looking girlfriend though.  Great features.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Mar 20, 2017)

Dat Boi bout to get himself killed for yall's entertainment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm with Gesy on this one. Grey messed up by getting surgery imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 20, 2017)

*Nocturnal Animals*- This movie was full of surprises from start to finish. Never would expect an opening credits scene like that. Emotionally draining too. Been a while since I've seen a movie this devoid of humanity, and it left me feeling depressed with the final scene. Even if it made me feel like shit, I loved how well the main story and the book meshed together to tell a story about the separation of a realist and a romantic.

*My rating: 8.5/10*

Really questioning if I'll give it a re watch somewhere in the years to come.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2017)

Didi said:


>



I might have enjoyed it as a kid. Now I'm 32. To me, it's a children's movie with a clichéd plot. And I rate movies based on how much I enjoy them now and how much I can relate to the characters, without taking into consideration context like the year it came out, the quality of its contemporary, how it would appeal to its target demographics, etc. Subconsciously, I'm comparing any animated film with the best that I've seen, the 10/10, eg. Toy Story. Many inevitably pales in comparison. But as I said, I don't care about context. For example, space invader might have been the hittest game when it first hit the shelf. But I believe many teenagers will not care enough to play it for longer than a few minutes. That is how I felt about The Iron Giant.


----------



## Detective (Mar 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I might have enjoyed it as a kid. Now I'm 32. To me, it's a children's movie with a clichéd plot. And I rate movies based on how much I enjoy them now and how much I can relate to the characters, without taking into consideration context like the year it came out, the quality of its contemporary, how it would appeal to its target demographics, etc. Subconsciously, I'm comparing any animated film with the best that I've seen, the 10/10, eg. Toy Story. Many inevitably pales in comparison. But as I said, I don't care about context. For example, space invader might have been the hittest game when it first hit the shelf. But I believe many teenagers will not care enough to play it for longer than a few minutes. That is how I felt about The Iron Giant.



Yash, you're 31. Will be 32 in September.

You're still a genki youth.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> But as I said, I don't care about context.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Went through multiple emotions reading this ....


Lmao


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I might have enjoyed it as a kid. Now I'm 32. To me, it's a children's movie with a clichéd plot. And I rate movies based on how much I enjoy them now and how much I can relate to the characters, without taking into consideration context like the year it came out, the quality of its contemporary, how it would appeal to its target demographics, etc. Subconsciously, I'm comparing any animated film with the best that I've seen, the 10/10, eg. Toy Story. Many inevitably pales in comparison. But as I said, I don't care about context. For example, space invader might have been the hittest game when it first hit the shelf. But I believe many teenagers will not care enough to play it for longer than a few minutes. That is how I felt about The Iron Giant.



You should watch the Gamera series.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2017)

Detective said:


> Yash, you're 31. Will be 32 in September.
> 
> You're still a genki youth.



My chinese age is 33. My Korean age is 34. I feel old, and look older. 



Stunna said:


>



If I had seen The Iron Giant as a kid, nostalgia could have been a factor in my rating. But I hadn't.

I don't care how technically challenging it's to make the film, how much money was spent on the project, how many film critics lauded it as MOTY, etc. etc. Watching movie is a personal subjective experience. I try to eliminate any hint or pretense of objectivity from my rating, if there is such a thing as objectively good movie at all.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> My chinese age is 33. My Korean age is 34. I feel old, and look older.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 21, 2017)

You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow, you're older than me Yasha??? You're like that creepy old dude hanging around us youngens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 22, 2017)

Of course I'm older than you, Martial you silly boy.

*Silence
*
Nearly 3 hours of god-mongering crap. 

Kichijiro is such a troll. 

2.5/10

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 22, 2017)

Wow. Rogue One was impressive. 

I don't consider myself a SW fan _at all_, even though I've always liked the concept and the potential behind it. I honestly tried to like the movies so bad, especially the classics but I just couldn't for numerous reasons. I was excited to hear a new trilogy was being made and I was really looking forward to seeing TFA, and the direction the new trilogy was taking. Unfortunately, it didn't leave me satisfied. As many have said, they played it way too safe. Rogue One on the other hand, I can easily say, was much better in all aspects. I loved the tone, the adventure-like feeling it gives you and it just makes you feel like you're part of the rebellion's mission as the movie goes through. It was a very well-rounded movie and no doubt, quite an achievement for everyone involved. The cast was fitting, the acting excellent, the score brilliant, the story gripping and on top of all, the pacing was perfect. 

Easily my favorite of the franchise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 22, 2017)

*Patriots Day*

Masterful reconstruction of the Marathon bombing and the ensuing manhunt. 

9/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2017)

Yay, netflix has just sent me the eternally 'very long wait'ed "Yellow Fangs", which I think is a kung fu movie based on a true story where a bear went on a rampage in Japan. I want to know how that plays out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

New Baywatch trailer.  Lots of fine looking women.  Looks stupid asf.  But I would watch it any day over another fast and the furious.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 22, 2017)

And they changed the rating to R just to sell. Cheap move but that probably means we get to see some boobs

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> And they changed the rating to R just to sell. Cheap move but that probably means we get to see some boobs



If there aren't, I'll show you my boobs.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

I was hopeful that it would be R.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 22, 2017)

Dave Chappelle's netflix specials 

he still gots it

out of the two released so far_ 'Deep in The Heart of Texas'_ is the best one imo, but I was pleasantly surprised by the homage to Phife at the end of The Age of Spin


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

I heard that the crowd didn't know whether or not it was okay to laugh at the beginning of the show.

"Is this funny or should I not laugh because it might offend some people?"


----------



## Stringer (Mar 22, 2017)

those are likely in reference to _The Age of Spin_ because there are some Bill Cosby/rape jokes in there that SJWs might be triggered by 

personally I liked that one too even if I thought the execution and delivery for some of the lines could use work, one thing I always appreciate about chappelle is that he says how he truly feels about things regardless of how his material might be received


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 22, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> If there aren't, I'll show you my boobs.


You can go ahead and do that regardless


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2017)

Why  don't you save MH the time and effort  and dip your face in bleach ?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 22, 2017)

Stunna disliked my criticism of Silence. Is there anyone else who likes the film? Just curious, is there any atheist who can stand the film?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2017)

The Take: B-

Decent Idris Elba action-thriller. A few cool scenes, a relatively tightly paced story and Elba is Elba. The only problem is whenever they attempt to lighten things up with banter, it feels forced and nowhere near as witty as the writer thinks it is. A solid netflix rental though. 



Yasha said:


> Stunna disliked my criticism of Silence. Is there anyone else who likes the film? Just curious, is there any atheist who can stand the film?



I'm not an atheist, but I thought the film was good. With that said, I do think you need to be more familiar with religious guilt to understand it. Scorsese has a love-hate relationship with Catholicism and it's obvious this was intended to be a more personal movie for him. Sometimes those can alienate audiences.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 23, 2017)

Seeing people argue about which religion is the _universal_ _truth _is like watching a debate on which is the _better _colour - red or blue_. _Equally hollow and equally pointless. The sad thing is I think most people can agree the latter argument is silly, yet not the former.

I can never understand why otherwise reasonable people suddenly become deaf and blind to reason when it comes to matter of religion. For ones who have so much of their interest vested in their beliefs (for example, if it turns out that Allah is the true god, those who believe in the wrong gods are probably more screwed than those who don't believe in any), you would think they would be more eager than anyone else to see their faith vindicated. But no. It seems like the religious people get offended when scientific methods (logic, hypothesis testing, experiment) are applied to scrutinize their religious claims (universe is thousands of years old, earth is the static center of the universe, all animals were created as is, etc. etc.) It almost feels like they _suspect _their faith is false and won't stand up to test.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 23, 2017)

*Life
*
Very formulaic. To paraphrase Rukia, it's the Kristen Stewart's tits of alien monster flick. We had seen hundreds like them.

6/10


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 23, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why don't save MH the time and effort  and dip your face in bleach ?


No. Martial is a beautiful man and it'd be an honour for anyone to get a sneak peek of his hairy boobs

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2017)

This trailer escalates more than most movies, hot damn that looks like a good time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Mar 23, 2017)

Taleran said:


> This trailer escalates more than most movies, hot damn that looks like a good time.


I lost it at the groin shots and her insults at the end of the trailer 

yeah looks fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2017)

Taleran never disappoints


----------



## Ae (Mar 23, 2017)

I miss Z and his reviews

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Seeing people argue about which religion is the _universal_ _truth _is like watching a debate on which is the _better _colour - red or blue_. _Equally hollow and equally pointless. The sad thing is I think most people can agree the latter argument is silly, yet not the former.
> 
> I can never understand why otherwise reasonable people suddenly become deaf and blind to reason when it comes to matter of religion. For ones who have so much of their interest vested in their beliefs (for example, if it turns out that Allah is the true god, those who believe in the wrong gods are probably more screwed than those who don't believe in any), you would think they would be more eager than anyone else to see their faith vindicated. But no. It seems like the religious people get offended when scientific methods (logic, hypothesis testing, experiment) are applied to scrutinize their religious claims (universe is thousands of years old, earth is the static center of the universe, all animals were created as is, etc. etc.) It almost feels like they _suspect _their faith is false and won't stand up to test.



lol, technically, if Allah is the true god, Jews and Christians will be safe as well...if memory serves, as they're all supposed to be the same God. Muslims believe Judaism and Christianity is rooted in truth, but they have been diluted over the years from mistranslated to corrupt scribes altering the texts, but the Koran is the 'correct' version. I do see your point though and I personally believe that those who flaunt their religion like that are either overcompensating for their own doubts or they want to feel superior to those of other beliefs. But "Silence" plays with this as well,  as it's obvious Andrew Garfield is experiencing doubts from the beginning. It's his pride that keeps him from apostatizing. 

My issue with the movie is that Scorsese never even allows us to believe the Priest stands a chance amidst all of this. I'm aware that it's based off a book, which is based off a true story, but I kept thinking that the narrative would've been stronger if he himself converted the 2nd village he encountered. If he did that, it would be more profound when the village is wiped out, but we would also see how good he is at bringing people to see his side- making his eventual defeat more effective. As it was, the external conflict was too one-sided to be compelling, although I guess the movie was more about his internal conflict. The ending was supposed to give him a slight taste of victory with the reveal that he'd never entirely lost faith, but even that is false because the Japanese were saying he could have his beliefs as long as he kept them to himself. Another way of strengthening the narrative would've been having the Japanese torture him at first, only for him to remain resolute, giving the audience the impression that he's beating them at their own game, only for them to suddenly adapt and treat him courteously...while torturing others in his place, finally breaking him. I dunno, "Silence" is one of those movies that could've been better but was restricted by its source material, but I did think it was well made.



Liverbird said:


> No. Martial is a beautiful man and it'd be an honour for anyone to get a sneak peek of his hairy boobs



Your damn right.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

A couple of Elders from the Mormon church just visited me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> A couple of Elders from the Mormon church just visited me.



Ugh, when I was living with my Father, a couple of Mormons on bikes blocked off my car as I was trying to leave for work. They inquired into my beliefs, but I kept stressing I had to go until they finally relented. F@ckers made me late! I was under the impression they knew my Father lived there and assumed I was him, as they seemed to think I was a former Mormon (my Dad was raised as a Mormon, but left that Church along time ago).


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2017)

Ae said:


> I miss Z and his reviews



We never really found out what happened to him in the end too. Similar to the end of Shane. But he would have wanted it that way.

And you know what is the best? I can rest assured that Z would look down on my post because I chose a film from 1953, which had technicolour involved. As we all know that cat preferred only black and white films, prior to 1950.

But that's how I show my respect to the old timer. 

Because this is the KT.

Insults are not given, they are earned.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2017)

RIP Old Man Z.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2017)

RIP Vaulto

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2017)

What happened to Vault?


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> What happened to Vault?



He was betrayed, and peaced out of the KT with a broken heart.

Some say he is looking down upon us, from a subforum literally above this thread. 

Some say, he went down below, and is paying for his sports related sins.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 23, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, technically, if Allah is the true god, Jews and Christians will be safe as well...if memory serves, as they're all supposed to be the same God. Muslims believe Judaism and Christianity is rooted in truth, but they have been diluted over the years from mistranslated to corrupt scribes altering the texts, but the Koran is the 'correct' version. I do see your point though and I personally believe that those who flaunt their religion like that are either overcompensating for their own doubts or they want to feel superior to those of other beliefs. But "Silence" plays with this as well,  as it's obvious Andrew Garfield is experiencing doubts from the beginning. It's his pride that keeps him from apostatizing.
> 
> My issue with the movie is that Scorsese never even allows us to believe the Priest stands a chance amidst all of this. I'm aware that it's based off a book, which is based off a true story, but I kept thinking that the narrative would've been stronger if he himself converted the 2nd village he encountered. If he did that, it would be more profound when the village is wiped out, but we would also see how good he is at bringing people to see his side- making his eventual defeat more effective. As it was, the external conflict was too one-sided to be compelling, although I guess the movie was more about his internal conflict. The ending was supposed to give him a slight taste of victory with the reveal that he'd never entirely lost faith, but even that is false because the Japanese were saying he could have his beliefs as long as he kept them to himself. Another way of strengthening the narrative would've been having the Japanese torture him at first, only for him to remain resolute, giving the audience the impression that he's beating them at their own game, only for them to suddenly adapt and treat him courteously...while torturing others in his place, finally breaking him. I dunno, "Silence" is one of those movies that could've been better but was restricted by its source material, but I did think it was well made.



I understand what you mean storytelling-wise. My main issue with it though is that I can't relate to any of the characters at all. I can't see things from their perspectives. To me, not doubting what you believe is almost as stupid as ostracizing and persecuting others for not sharing you beliefs. Skepticism leads to more thorough understanding of the truth while blind faith can only lead to dead ends. So Christians doubting god is a good thing to me, but obviously not portrayed as good in the film. The martyrs disturbed me as well. Sacrificing your lives for religion supposedly make you great in the film, but a very fine line separates this sort of thinking from that of the suicide bombers. And Kichijiro is such a confused character it confuses me as to what his purpose is in the film. Is he supposed to be the Judas to Padre Rodrigues' Jesus? Why does he keep coming back to Padre Rodrigues to confess his sin?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 23, 2017)

Detective said:


> He was betrayed, and peaced out of the KT with a broken heart.
> 
> Some say he is looking down upon us, from a subforum literally above this thread.
> 
> Some say, he went down below, and is paying for his sports related sins.



Betrayed by whom?


----------



## Detective (Mar 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Betrayed by whom?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll leave you in suspense for now, and explain this sad cautionary tale over the weekend.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 23, 2017)

Sounds like a lengthy and convoluted betrayal story. I will prepare Kleenex in the meantime.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I understand what you mean storytelling-wise. My main issue with it though is that I can't relate to any of the characters at all. I can't see things from their perspectives. To me, not doubting what you believe is almost as stupid as ostracizing and persecuting others for not sharing you beliefs. Skepticism leads to more thorough understanding of the truth while blind faith can only lead to dead ends. So Christians doubting god is a good thing to me, but obviously not portrayed as good in the film. The martyrs annoy me, too. Sacrificing your lives for religion supposedly make you great in the film, but a very fine line separates this sort of thinking from that of the suicide bombers. And Kichijiro is such a confused character it confuses me as to what his purpose is in the film. Is he supposed to be the Judas to Padre Rodrigues' Jesus? Why does he keep coming back to Padre Rodrigues to confess his sin?



Fair enough. With that said though, I didn't see doubt being presented as a bad thing in film. I saw it presented as a natural thing and make no mistake, EVERYONE doubts, even fanatics. But that was a time period where doubt was regarded as shameful at best, heresy at worst. It's like Garfield telling that Japanese guy to trample a Christian image if it means his life, but Adam Driver immediately tells him absolutely not too. It was obvious that Driver was being presented as unreasonable, while Garfield was open minded. I saw the film as a criticism of martyrdom in general, such as when the interpreter stated that Driver's characters death was pointless. It was. The reason why Garfield couldn't leave in Japan was because his own country would persecute him for the rest of his life for apostatizing. Once again, the movie is criticizing this. Garfield was presented as in the right for sacrificing his pride and (from his perspective) possibly suffering damnation in the process to save the lives of others. The final line is something like "Only God can judge". So I don't think you quite got what the film is going for, if only because you probably weren't raised around religion (or at least these kinds of religions).

Kichijiro is a Christian who adapts to the ways of Japan, which is something the Priests are unable to do. Him coming back and confessing his sins shows that he does still believe, despite everything. Also, Catholics believe that Priests are required to absolve them from sin and Garfield was the last Priest. Early in the movie, the Priests say something along the lines of 'and if he's an apostate, he will need us to hear his sins or his soul is damned'. 

Interestingly, the real-life person whom Liam Neeson's character is based on (allegedly) ended up 'repenting' of his apostasy and died a martyr. His last scene in the movie shows him slipping and saying 'our God', before hastily denying it and leaving, which might be an illusion to his supposed fate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 23, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Fair enough. With that said though, I didn't see doubt being presented as a bad thing in film. I saw it presented as a natural thing and make no mistake, EVERYONE doubts, even fanatics. But that was a time period where doubt was regarded as shameful at best, heresy at worst. It's like Garfield telling that Japanese guy to trample a Christian image if it means his life, but Adam Driver immediately tells him absolutely not too. It was obvious that Driver was being presented as unreasonable, while Garfield was open minded. I saw the film as a criticism of martyrdom in general, such as when the interpreter stated that Driver's characters death was pointless. It was. The reason why Garfield couldn't leave in Japan was because his own country would persecute him for the rest of his life for apostatizing. Once again, the movie is criticizing this. Garfield was presented as in the right for sacrificing his pride and (from his perspective) possibly suffering damnation in the process to save the lives of others. *The final line is something like "Only God can judge". So I don't think you quite got what the film is going for, if only because you probably weren't raised around religion (or at least these kinds of religions).*
> 
> Kichijiro is a Christian who adapts to the ways of Japan, which is something the Priests are unable to do. Him coming back and confessing his sins shows that he does still believe, despite everything. Also, Catholics believe that Priests are required to absolve them from sin and Garfield was the last Priest. Early in the movie, the Priests say something along the lines of 'and if he's an apostate, he will need us to hear his sins or his soul is damned'.
> 
> Interestingly, the real-life person whom Liam Neeson's character is based on (allegedly) ended up 'repenting' of his apostasy and died a martyr. His last scene in the movie shows him slipping and saying 'our God', before hastily denying it and leaving, which might be an illusion to his supposed fate.



I think you're right. I can't always tell what is being criticized and what is endorsed by the film. The Japanese did keep repeating the line "it's only a formality", possibly because they knew they had no control over what was in the Christians' minds. I guess my upbringing and personal belief (or rather non-belief) have made it impossible for me to like the film.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 23, 2017)

I should've checked out this American Crime Story earlier. As I was born the year the fiasco started and avoided anything not related to Power Rangers and DragonBall Z until I was 13, almost everything in the show is brand new to me.

The quality of this show may explain why that AHS season that year sucked.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

I haven't liked American Horror Story since Coven.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Sacrificing your lives for religion supposedly make you great in the film, but a very fine line separates this sort of thinking from that of the suicide bombers.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I haven't liked American Horror Story since Coven.


Coven made me into an Emma Roberts fan. She's the only reason I watch Scream Queens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2017)

Stunna said:


>



It is. If one thinks his/her religion is worth sacrificing his life for, it's not a big leap to reach the conviction that it's worth sacrificing his life while dragging a few heretics with him.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2017)

Uh, yes it is lol. Not only is going from self-sacrifice to murder-suicide a big leap, it's a big _motherfucking _leap.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Uh, yes it is lol. Not only is going from self-sacrifice to murder-suicide a big leap, it's a big _motherfucking _leap.



Both are driven by the same motivation. The delusion that there is rewards afterlife reserved for martyrdom (the japanese christians in the film kept mentioning about paradise, a fabled world with no pain, no suffering, no work and no tax) is a dangerous one and sometimes could lead to tragic ends.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2017)

Obviously. But that doesn't mean that there's a fine line between everything that people do that's motivated by a promised afterlife. Similar end goals do not mean similar means. Shit, sometimes those goals aren't even the same.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2017)

yasha is Confucius cuz he confused

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2017)

I am a man of science. I question everything and nothing is unquestionable. Religion doesn't sit well with me because it contains itself in a high tower called blind faith.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Both are driven by the same motivation. The delusion that there is rewards afterlife reserved for martyrdom (the japanese christians in the film kept mentioning about paradise, a fabled world with no pain, no suffering, no work and no tax) is a dangerous one and sometimes could lead to tragic ends.



You're technically right. The reason why martyrdom is such a big deal in Christianity is how it emphasizes sacrifice (ie: Jesus). Of course, if any Christian does decide to take a few people with them, they're obviously forgetting the part where Jesus begs God to forgive them (the people crucifying him) for they don't know what they're doing...I can't recall if the Bible ever says Martyrdom=heaven, although there are a lot of martyrs in it. If memory serves, Islam teaches that if you die with God's name on your lips, you'll automatically go to heaven and crazy people interpreted that as "Blow yourself up". 
Crazy people will be crazy and will find anything that will help justify their craziness. If we were all atheists, then we'd find something else, like politics. Even when I was a fundamentalist Christian in my youth, I never wanted to die or kill. If you want to die or kill for a religion, then you already wanted to die or kill and are using the beliefs to help motivate you. 

In the movie, the Japanese Christians bring up paradise and seem fine with the prospect of dying to get there, but the film kind of uses them to satirize martyrdom when they're confused as to why Garfield wants them to survive. It should be noted that Japanese culture didn't see death as a big deal at the time, mixed in with the fact that religion tends to spread faster among the poor and suffering (like the peasants), so those two mentalities were like fire mixing with oil...which is a major reason as to why Japan banned Christianity. 

As for a more important matter, I FINALLY BEAT THE FIRST BOSS IN BLOODBORNE! YAY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2017)

Alien 2: On Earth- C/C+

I'm not sure how this exists...and yes, it is claiming to be a sequel to "Alien" and was produced 5 years before the actual sequel- "Aliens". I have to assume that "Alien" is a title that cannot be copyrighted, as I've seen this in video stores. The movie is from Italy, complete with some familiar dubbed voices if you watch a lot of spaghetti horror and it's pretty bad...Yet I also kind of liked it...It's definitely crudely made, but you can tell that the filmmakers were trying their hardest. Every once in awhile, they would struck up an eerie mood with some of the cinematography and pacing...which might be accidental, as it's obvious they're trying to cover up the lack of budget. Some of the build up goes on for way too long and you never do get a clear shot of the alien, so it isn't very well paced and the pay-off is frustrating. But I liked watching the movie try...even if it failed...For example, the finale has the alien attack and the camera seems to be coming from the POV of the inside of its mouth. It's framed really badly, but at least they were being a  little imaginative. The main chick is a psychic...for absolutely no reason, as her powers only serve to...erm, keep her from being completely generic? She sees things we already know are going to happen. At one point, she makes a telepathic connection to a character and warns him that the alien is above him...problem is, he has already noticed it because IT'S ALREADY ATTACKING HIM. Still, the random addition of her being a psychic adds to the films wacky charm. Make no mistake, "Alien 2" sucks and will probably bore the majority of you, but I was always captivated by its f@ck-ups and efforts.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 24, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> As for a more important matter, I FINALLY BEAT THE FIRST BOSS IN BLOODBORNE! YAY!


You just threw molotovs, didn't you?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2017)

blue velvet 7.5/10. my dumbass watched this shit high. that mommy scene fucked me all the way up. classic crazy wypipo flick tbh. i fuck with the soundtrack heavy though.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 24, 2017)

@Mali saw Trainspotting 2 yet? you fucks with the first one as I recall but how did you like the sequel_ (no spoilers)_


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2017)

@Stringer nah not yet. i havent had the chance to go see it and probably wont be able to anytime soon so i guess ill have to wait for the dvd release. tragic i know but i refuse to watch it online. im probably not gonna enjoy it as much as trainspotting but thats not really much of a knock against it considering how much i enjoyed trainspotting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I am a man of science. I question everything and nothing is unquestionable. Religion doesn't sit well with me because it contains itself in a high tower called blind faith.


I feel you. Faith lately hasn't been my strong point. Nothing against others who finds strength or assurance in it tho.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I feel you. Faith lately hasn't been my strong point. Nothing against others who finds strength or assurance in it tho.



I hate all forms of hypocrisy and authority. Religious authority such as church is the ultimate form of hypocrisy. Every time I hear a priest telling someone god will forgive him after confession, I feel like retorting, "How do you know that? Who are you to say that? Did god just speak in your head?" The fact that societal norm forbids this kind of questioning, while condoning the religious figures to say things without need to back it up disturbs me very much.


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2017)

yasha @ the priest: really? give me the receipts pls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2017)

Life: B

As Yasha says, we've seen this kind of movie done many times before, but I'm partial towards creature features (IN SPACE!!!!), so they can continue making these kinds of movies in the future and I'll be happy. It's odd how the trailers try to hide the fact that it is just a 'alien rampages in a ship' thriller, although I'm sure their reasons were a little more pragmatic than that. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Because they wanted to whore out Ryan Reynolds in the marketing campaign


. The alien looked pretty cool and there were a lot of tense moments. The kills are mostly suggestive, but they're very effective as such. I cringed. The cast is the main reason why the film feels classier than it really is though, but I'm not complaining. Horror movies should have better actors, as they will be able to convey fear, which (ideally) is contagious for the audience. The ending was great too. 

Is it a classic? No. Will I remember it in the long run? Probably not. But if you like these kinds of movies, you should enjoy this. 




Magnum Miracles said:


> You just threw molotovs, didn't you?



I tried that, but ended up gradually wasting them and dying over and over again. I had like 4 during the round when I actually defeated him, and got lucky with slashes.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> As for a more important matter, I FINALLY BEAT THE FIRST BOSS IN BLOODBORNE! YAY!


lol I just got Bloodborne and am playing it for the first time, myself. I beat the first boss on the bridge on my first try.



I did use all 20 of my healing potions though lol

_Power Rangers_ - 5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2017)

Stunna said:


> lol I just got Bloodborne and am playing it for the first time, myself. I beat the first boss on the bridge on my first try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky you. I'm not much of a gamer and "Bloodborne" is obviously a bit above my difficulty level. I am finding a formula though. Just grind through that currency until you spam up stat upgrades and buy the useful stuff in bulk, lol.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2017)

Nah, I suck at this game. I'm not much of a gamer either, so I find the game just as frustrating as it is fun/fascinating.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Life: B
> 
> As Yasha says, we've seen this kind of movie done many times before, but I'm partial towards creature features (IN SPACE!!!!), so they can continue making these kinds of movies in the future and I'll be happy. It's odd how the trailers try to hide the fact that it is just a 'alien rampages in a ship' thriller, although I'm sure their reasons were a little more pragmatic than that.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That ending is so predictable.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2017)

Glad you liked Power Rangers Stunna.  Just to give you some background.  About 15 years before you were born the Power Rangers came to the states and became a really popular franchise.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2017)

I've seen every season of Power Rangers from Mighty Morphin through Mystic Force, you troll.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2017)

Impressive. Are you familiar with any of these, Stunna?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2017)

I did the studio tour at Universal last week and they took us by the stage that they used for Xena.  The special effects don't hold up.  But as a kid I loved the show.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2017)

I re-watched _Back to the Future. _The other day. I'm still upset that Universal got rid of its ride for a _Simpsons _one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2017)

Yasha said:


> That ending is so predictable.



Yeah, but it was still a fun ending that fit the throwback theme. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



There was a time when most of these kinds of movies would end on a note like that, like "Planet of the Vampires".


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I re-watched _Back to the Future. _The other day. I'm still upset that Universal got rid of its ride for a _Simpsons _one.


I saw the clock tower at Universal last week too!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Impressive. Are you familiar with any of these, Stunna?


I'm only well versed in Xena and Beast Wars.

Beast Wars was actually my introduction to Transformers..didnt know they orignally turned into vehicles until years later.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2017)

Lucy Lawless in her prime


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2017)

The tour still has the earthquake, Jaws, and Psycho exhibits.  Fast and the Furious, King Kong Skull Island, and War of Worlds are all new since I last went on the tour.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I re-watched _Back to the Future. _The other day. I'm still upset that Universal got rid of its ride for a _Simpsons _one.


The Simpsons ride is lame.  Go to Moe's and drink beer all day instead.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Lucy Lawless in her prime


Xena vs Calisto.  Now that was a rivalry I enjoyed.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Xena vs Calisto.  Now that was a rivalry I enjoyed.



Might as well give Stunna some background of what we are talking about.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm surprised you didn't like "Life" Yasha, as I know how much you Asians love your tentacle monsters.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm surprised you didn't like "Life" Yasha, as I know how much you Asians love your tentacle monsters.



There are very few monster flicks that I love. In fact, less than a handful of them.

The Mist, Cloverfield, Cabin in the Woods and possibly Tremors (Haven't seen it in a long time. Not sure how I would feel about it now)

As you can probably tell, I am one who enjoys the atmosphere more than the monster itself.

I also remember loving Langoliers, although I'm not sure if it qualifies as a monster film (plus the monster CGI at the end is horrible)


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2017)

You should watch "Galaxy of Terror", where a giant monster worm rapes a woman to death. 

I remember "Langoliers" as well and I enjoyed it at the time, but yeah, that CGI appalled me even back then. That was a case of really good build-up that disappointed with the pay-off.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2017)

So you guys are wrong because I rewatched

*Gamer*
In 2009 this movie was great.
In 2017 this movie is a revelation.

The perfect fusion of a civilization in decline, 'gamer culture', a callous startup industry all fueled by failing capitalism and silver bullet solutions to large and complex problems.

All with the tackiest visuals and soundtrack to perfectly undercut and compliment it.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2017)

Taleran sees beyond the beyond

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> You know who else did it for me back in the day?  Jennifer Grey





~Gesy~ said:


> Man......you couldn't be more wrong,dude


she looks completely average

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2017)

Taleran said:


> So you guys are wrong because I rewatched
> 
> *Gamer*
> In 2009 this movie was great.
> ...



You should just watch "Carnosaur".


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2017)

Beauty and the Beast for a second time or a new release.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> she looks completely average


I think the point was.......she looks better than Molly Ringwald.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2017)

and that first pic she looks pretty stunning

but that could be attributed to the glamour like photography technique rather than the model.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2017)

The World said:


> and that first pic she looks pretty stunning


no 


The World said:


> I think the point was.......she looks better than Molly Ringwald.


not a hill id die on, but ringwald's nose wasnt beaky as fuck so id give her the edge over jennifer snape

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2017)

They are also easier to convict

Justice system!!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2017)

Headshot

7/10

i think Iko Uwais won't be able to top his two Raid films anytime soon.


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> no
> 
> not a hill id die on, but ringwald's nose wasnt beaky as fuck so id give her the edge over jennifer snape





who cares about ringwald and grey, real 80s qts were Marty's mom and this one:


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2017)

Dandruff on her artwork.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2017)

Didi said:


> who cares about ringwald and grey, real 80s qts were Marty's mom and this one:


thats true actually, ally sheedy looked way better than both the aforementioned in the 80s

so did mia sara, she was bewitching in bueller


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2017)

Mia sara's prime left her fast

kinda sad really

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2017)

@Rukia


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2017)

Applying for a company with headquarter based in Toronto. Hopefully get it and get a chance to relocate to Canada even if temporarily.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2017)

Life and Chips are officially flops.





The World said:


> Mia sara's prime left her fast
> 
> kinda sad really


It was a glorious prime.  But it definitely ended quickly.


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Applying for a company with headquarter based in Toronto. Hopefully get it and get a chance to relocate to Canada even if temporarily.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Life and Chips are officially flops.
> It was a glorious prime.  But it definitely ended quickly.



This March was weirdly crowded. Everyone will either be too busy seeing "Beauty and the Beast", "King Kong", "Power Rangers" or maybe even still "Get Out" before they go after either of those. One of these blockbusters should've probably been pushed back a month or two. 

Lights Out: B-/B

Solid jump scare flick.


----------



## mali (Mar 26, 2017)

savage grace 6/10- wasnt impressed with eddie (hugh even more so now that i think about it) and julianne pretty much carried this film. at least it squeezed out a pretty lit sex scene.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

New season of the Leftovers starts soon.  I think it is a decent show.  Truthfully I am pretty far behind on the current content.


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> New season of the Leftovers starts soon.  I think it is a decent show.  Truthfully I am pretty far behind on the current content.


S2  was one of the best seasons of television I have ever watched

the show is painfully underrated


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

I also want to know when we are getting season 2 of Westworld.


----------



## Detective (Mar 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I also want to know when we are getting season 2 of Westworld.



2018


----------



## Stringer (Mar 26, 2017)

Detective said:


> 2018




on one hand I'm glad they aren't rushing it like they did season 2 of True Detective

but god is that 2018 wait brutal, both westworld and atlanta were taken from us.. why they gotta us dirty like that smdh

the list of things I'm looking forward to next year is getting pretty buff now lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

Bring back Elsie.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 26, 2017)

I think they purposely took her off screen before shit hit the fan so she wouldn't get slaughtered alongside everybody else in the finale

the waifu's still alive I think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

And the Americans is back on.

Holy shit there are so many good shows.  This is the golden age of television.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 26, 2017)

> Fargo season 3
> Orphan Black last season
> American Gods
> Game of Thrones
> Defenders
> Punisher
> Stranger Things S2

add a few other Netflix originals in, tv is nuts these days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm even going to be watching the return of Prison Break, guilty pleasure tbf


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

Is Fargo season 3 out soon?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is Fargo season 3 out soon?



Yeah in 3 weeks time, April 19th. 

Hard to catch a break with so many quality shows coming out lol


----------



## Detective (Mar 26, 2017)

So here is the official list of America's fattest cities, from the highest fatty concentration, to the least(but still fat when compared to the rest of America):


*Spoiler*: __ 




Jackson, MS
Memphis, TN-MS-AR
Little Rock-North Little Rock-Conway, AR
McAllen-Edinburg-Mission, TX
Shreveport-Bossier City, LA
Chattanooga, TN-GA
Mobile, AL
Lafayette, LA
Winston-Salem, NC
Knoxville, TN
Columbia, SC
Greenville-Anderson-Mauldin, SC
Birmingham-Hoover, AL
San Antonio-New Braunfels, TX
Louisville/Jefferson County, KY-IN
Myrtle Beach-Conway-North Myrtle Beach, SC-NC
Houston-The Woodlands-Sugar Land, TX
Oklahoma City, OK
Augusta-Richmond County, GA-SC
Baton Rouge, LA
Indianapolis-Carmel-Anderson, IN
El Paso, TX
Nashville-Davidson–Murfreesboro–Franklin, TN
Tulsa, OK
Dallas-Fort Worth-Arlington, TX
Toledo, OH
Huntsville, AL
Greensboro-High Point, NC
Detroit-Warren-Dearborn, MI
Columbus, OH
Canton-Massillon, OH
Wichita, KS
Charlotte-Concord-Gastonia, NC-SC
Lexington-Fayette, KY
Fayetteville-Springdale-Rogers, AR-MO
Fort Wayne, IN
Charleston-North Charleston, SC
New Orleans-Metairie, LA
Jacksonville, FL
Grand Rapids-Wyoming, MI
Richmond, VA
Allentown-Bethlehem-Easton, PA-NJ
Youngstown-Warren-Boardman, OH-PA
Asheville, NC
Riverside-San Bernardino-Ontario, CA
Scranton–Wilkes-Barre–Hazleton, PA
Dayton, OH
New York-Newark-Jersey City, NY-NJ-PA
Worcester, MA-CT
Raleigh, NC
Kansas City, MO-KS
Albuquerque, NM
Akron, OH
Chicago-Naperville-Elgin, IL-IN-WI
Providence-Warwick, RI-MA
Springfield, MA
Phoenix-Mesa-Scottsdale, AZ
Des Moines-West Des Moines, IA
Baltimore-Columbia-Towson, MD
Portland-South Portland, ME
Anchorage, AK
Omaha-Council Bluffs, NE-IA
Manchester-Nashua, NH
Spokane-Spokane Valley, WA
Philadelphia-Camden-Wilmington, PA-NJ-DE-MD
New Haven-Milford, CT
Milwaukee-Waukesha-West Allis, WI
Durham-Chapel Hill, NC
Hartford-West Hartford-East Hartford, CT
Virginia Beach-Norfolk-Newport News, VA-NC
Austin-Round Rock, TX
St. Louis, MO-IL
Ogden-Clearfield, UT
Cincinnati, OH-KY-IN
Tampa-St. Petersburg-Clearwater, FL
Los Angeles-Long Beach-Anaheim, CA
Miami-Fort Lauderdale-West Palm Beach, FL
Las Vegas-Henderson-Paradise, NV
Tucson, AZ
Cleveland-Elyria, OH
Atlanta-Sandy Springs-Roswell, GA
Pittsburgh, PA
Bridgeport-Stamford-Norwalk, CT
Salt Lake City, UT
Provo-Orem, UT
Washington-Arlington-Alexandria, DC-VA-MD-WV
Orlando-Kissimmee-Sanford, FL
San Diego-Carlsbad, CA
Reno, NV
Boise, ID
Sacramento–Roseville–Arden-Arcade, CA
San Jose-Sunnyvale-Santa Clara, CA
San Francisco-Oakland-Hayward, CA
Honolulu, HI
Boston-Cambridge-Newton, MA-NH
Colorado Springs, CO
Denver-Aurora-Lakewood, CO
Minneapolis-St. Paul-Bloomington, MN-WI
Portland-Vancouver-Hillsboro, OR-WA
Seattle-Tacoma-Bellevue, WA




Not a good look, Stunna.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

Good.  My hometown Denver and my current town Tacoma are near the bottom.


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2017)

NY is right smack in the middle

you see all kinds in my city.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm probably going to transfer to Riverside, CA.  I have a job offer and it is lucrative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2017)

take me with you


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

I need allies on the east coast Warudo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2017)

Detective said:


> So here is the official list of America's fattest cities, from the highest fatty concentration, to the least(but still fat when compared to the rest of America):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The Sowf mane.....Too much cornbread and peach cobbler


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2017)

Yellow Fangs: B

Based on the Sankebetsu brown bear incident (where a bear killed a bunch of people, seemed oddly crafty and refused to f@cking die despite a small army going after it, but was brought down by a lone hunter), this killer bear flick is alright, having some great stuff and some bad stuff. The bear sometimes is obviously a man in a suit...and it looks awkward...but there is some great suspense and nice cinematography. Sonny Chiba directed this, but doesn't appear in it and he used his own money to finance the picture...it bombed and he pretty much lost everything (at the time). Probably why they haven't done any Sankebetsu Brown Bear movies since then.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Ghost in the Shell critic reviews aren't out yet?  Uh-oh.


----------



## Ae (Mar 27, 2017)

So I've been with this cute little 4"11 girl for a week now, and I think I'm gonna smash soon guys. Wish me luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stringer (Mar 27, 2017)

Ae said:


> So I've been with this cute little 4"11 girl for a week now, and I think I'm gonna smash soon guys. Wish me luck!


go get her champ

make her feel every single inch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ghost in the Shell critic reviews aren't out yet?  Uh-oh.



Yeah, strange. Colossal, on the other hand, already has 34 fresh tomatoes (81%).


----------



## Ae (Mar 28, 2017)

*Barry Lyndon: *Strong 8

Now I know Brad Pitt was doing a Ryan O'Neal impression the entire time in _Interview with a Vampire_.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2017)

Currently "Ghost in a Shell" has a 67% at Rotten Tomatoes, a middleground rating, but I have a feeling it's more likely to drop than to increase...Not that RT really matters or is an accurate gauge of quality.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2017)

I agree with RT scores more often than not


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2017)

Rewatched a few movies. They hold up pretty well.

*The Langoliers - 8.2/10
Tremors - 8/10
Ghost in the Shell (1995) - 9/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I agree with RT scores more often than not



The problem with RT is a mediocre movie can either get 0% or 100%, based on a small margin. "The Great Wall", for example, had a middling reception. Some might edge towards rotten, others might lean towards fresh, but it's going to be close enough that the overall % is somewhat unreliable. To me, one really good review is worth more than Rotten Tomatoes. Although that doesn't stop me from checking out the site quite often, lol.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

The new Pennywise doesn't look very good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

Valerian looks like a major flop to me.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2017)

I have faith in Luc Besson.

Heading out to see Ghost. Will report back.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2017)

@MartialHorror You love The Wailing, what do you think of Bedevilled? I think @Ennoea picked it for one of his film session, but I don't remember you ever attended.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2017)

The Magnificent 7 (2016): B-

The film really does start to run out of steam, although I had eaten an excessive amount of Chinese Food, so maybe my body was just beginning to crash. 



Yasha said:


> @MartialHorror You love The Wailing, what do you think of Bedevilled? I think @Ennoea picked it for one of his film session, but I don't remember you ever attended.



I don't think I've seen it. Is it that good? 



Rukia said:


> Valerian looks like a major flop to me.


Yeah...while the visuals are nice and I'm sure it will be fun, the dialogue is just so corny and the actors feel miscast.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't think I've seen it. Is it that good?



I think it is.

*Ghost in the Shell
*
It's like 1997 Gits' shell reborn with Bourne Identity's ghost. A decent live action adaptation, with most of the important scenes (genesis, jumping off building, swimming in the ocean, spider tank) recreated. It also reused the hauntingly memorable opening score at the ending. But I feel that it lacks a certain something that can pull me into that world, something that makes my heart beat faster. Perhaps Scarjo should have gone full nude?

7.5/10

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2017)

12 Monkeys: A

This is the first time I've seen this and it contains everything I like about Terry Gillium, without his flaws...well, sort of. I guess it does contain his weaknesses, but it packages them as strengths and it works.


----------



## TGM (Mar 30, 2017)

So the new *Power Rangers* movie really struck a chord with me in how it handled its messages, and its emphasis on characters over action. Really dug that about it, and reminded me a bit of a big cheesy blockbuster version of Arrival with its themes of learning to communicate and cooperate towards a common goal for the betterment of humanity. It also had moments that felt ripped straight out of a screenplay idea I've been toying with for a little bit now, so for these reasons and more, I just really dug the hell out of this movie, and decided to write a full review for it to go really more in-depth with these thoughts, for anyone who might be interested:


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

I deserve credit for this.  I was calling for them to give the Power rangers another chance way back in 2005.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2017)

*Way Back Home
*
Based on a true story. A Korean housewife was tricked into trafficking cocaine into France and was arrested. She was later transferred to detention facility on a Caribbean island. Her husband tried to seek help from the Korean Embassy and was given the cold shoulder. The embassy officers were negligent at their work, failing to provide interpreter, legal advice nor testimony translation to the defendant, thus causing her much anguish and trauma for more than 2 years being incarcerated, mistreated and nearly raped by the prison guard. Eventually, the TV media exposed this, expediting the embassy to step in unwillingly. But it was too late to undo the damage caused on the accused's family, especially her 4-year-old daughter's psyche.

Good movie, with top-notch acting.

8.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Ghost in the Shell:  C.

I think it's too strange and animeish for American audiences.  The visuals were pretty nice, but I got tired of the gimmick presented by the visuals by the third act.

Also I hope the future doesn't have a bunch of holograms like gits; their world is way too busy.

Probably anyone could have played the Major.  I think the INTL box office is the focus for this film.  The studio just figured they could get a few more American butts with Scarlett involved.  Scarlett was attractive; so I'm glad it was her.

Action was okay.

Look, it's not great.  But it isn't Aeon Flux or Ultraviolet either.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2017)

I definitely like the original dilapidated and contaminated chinatown setting better than this Blade Runner-esque world.

I also prefer The Puppet Master - a Skynet-like machine consciousness - to the man-made Kuze.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

@Stunna 13 Reasons Why.  What do you think?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2017)

I heard Justice League is almost 3-hour long? Will pass.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2017)

*Rescue Dawn
*
Christian Bale is a top-tiered actor. He has a madness in his eyes. He can give Bear Grylls a run for his money.

9/10


----------



## Grape (Mar 31, 2017)

lmfao.

Bale and Gryll do look very similar.

You're still racist for thinking we all look the same though, Yasha


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2017)

Grape said:


> lmfao.
> 
> Bale and Gryll do look very similar.
> 
> You're still racist for thinking we all look the same though, Yasha



I can usually tell white people apart. Black people are a bit tricky though. 

Bale channeled Bear Grylls in Rescue Dawn.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Stunna 13 Reasons Why.  What do you think?


Pass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 31, 2017)

Tfw you can't tell if someone is a Conservative or feminist.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2017)

it's pretty easy

do they hate darkies or whites and are they pro choice


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Valerian looks like a major flop to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

@Parallax check out Song to Song when you get a chance.  I really liked it.  I think malick hit a home run with this one.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Parallax check out Song to Song when you get a chance.  I really liked it.  I think malick hit a home run with this one.



Hey dude, do you still have that image where you and Tetra beat the shit out of Stunna?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

It seems like it is somewhere.  Some searching might be involved though.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It seems like it is somewhere.  Some searching might be involved though.



Ganbatte kudasai, Rukia-kun!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 31, 2017)

Parallax said:


> it's pretty easy
> 
> do they hate darkies or whites and are they pro choice


But they didn't talk about either. They seemed like typical smug upper middle class folks though. I'm gonna go with super conservative. The mother seem like the type that would put her kid in gay conversion therapy.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

The Blackcoat's Daughter is decent.  When I watched it around 18 months ago, I think it was titled February.  Don't know why they changed it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2017)

Ghost in a Shell: B-

This was an odd experience for me, as technically...it's solid at worst. Other than a few horrid lines, I can't think of anything this adaptation did wrong. The worst bits of dialogue were the forced attempts at title dropping ("You're body has been replaced, but you're mind...you're soul...you're ghost...they're still the same"- Seriously, who uses 'ghost' in that context?), but the cast played their parts well. ScarJo probably should distance herself from these stoic types of roles, as she's in danger of being typecast, but her performance was still good and I found the attempts to justify the whitewashing in-movie to be amusing and maybe even a little clever. The action set pieces are good, mostly replicating the source material based on my memory of it, but the problem is that we've seen a lot of these kinds of action scenes since then. It's common knowledge that the anime had a huge influence on Hollywood, so some of the action reminded me a bit too much of "The Matrix", but only because "The Matrix" borrowed a lot from "Ghost in a Shell". The end result is that the action was good, but nothing ever blew me away. The backgrounds are definitely dazzling and this world was interesting, but...I dunno, it didn't feel as cerebral as I remember the original being...but it wasn't really main-stream either. It felt like it was trying to add some of the more imaginative ideas from the anime, but these came off more like teases than anything else. The end result was something that was stuck in the middle...too talky for mainstream audiences...too actiony for high brow audiences...It doesn't fail as either, but neither can I say it succeeds. 

The experience was just kind of...cold. Much like the Major herself in the film, I felt emotionally detached from everything. Not quite bored, but indifferent. This was actually the issue I had with the anime when I saw it about 20 years ago. The Major was so robotic that I found her to be boring, so my only interest was in the spectacle- which has influenced too much to really stand out as exceptional by todays standards ("John Carter" struggled for similar reasons). I also felt that the pacing was an issue. This was only 90 minutes, but it also moves kind of slowly, being leisurely paced. As I said, I wasn't bored, but it still felt more like a 2 hour long movie. Yet I want to end this review by reminding everyone that it does very little poorly. It's a competently made film that isn't just eye candy. There is some substance here and a lot of style. You can tell the filmmakers loved and respected the source material, while being aware that changes would have to be made to appeal to an American audience. It's just that nothing really made a firm connection with me. The characters supporting don't have enough screen-time, the Major is still not relateable (although ScarJo does humanize the character without losing the base characterization), the plot is very ordinary at its core and even the visuals eventually lose their freshness because the skyline looks the same in every shot. I feel like a lot of content must've been cut out, but I can't say I'm really interested in a longer version. I did like how the score was faithful too, something that I felt was really lacking in "Godzilla (2014)". When you have memorable and iconic music, please don't replace it with generic stock music. 

Shorter review: "Ghost in the Shell" is OK, watchable but forgettable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2017)

It's like a stereotypical good boy that does everything right by the textbook, yet nobody seems to like him very much, due to his lack of charisma.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2017)

I can't wait to see GitS tomorrow so that I can justify making fun of everyone who gives it a score higher than a D.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2017)

Yasha said:


> It's like a stereotypical good boy that does everything right by the textbook, yet nobody seems to like him very much, due to his lack of charisma.



That's a pretty accurate way of describing it. 

And Stunna, you should totally just watch "Carnosaur" instead.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I can't wait to see GitS tomorrow so that I can justify making fun of everyone who gives it a score higher than a D.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2017)

That's why Stunna should use his time more productively and watch "Carnosaur". It's very artistic.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2017)

@Yasha

p much


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I can't wait to see GitS tomorrow so that I can justify making fun of everyone who gives it a score higher than a D.


But you're already going into the movie wanting to hate it instead of having an open mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Stunna 13 Reasons Why.  What do you think?


shit looks wack. These however are some cool upcoming gems


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Gesy.  It is supposed to be good though.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2017)

Stunna said:


> I can't wait to see GitS tomorrow so that I can justify making fun of everyone who gives it a score higher than a D.



What's the story behind the new avy?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2017)

Anyone noticed that they toned down the lesbian scene that they show in the GITS trailer. They completely removed the kiss.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2017)

Detective said:


> What's the story behind the new avy?


Kendrick Lamar music video


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kendrick Lamar music video



No, I mean since when did Stunna listen to Kendrick?

He seems more like a Tom Jones cat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ain't nobody got time fo' dat


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2017)

*The Assassination of Jesse James:* Strong 8

Me during the first 20 minutes of this movie: Oh he's in this too!?


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2017)

Also, Brad Pitt is a good actor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Great performance by Casey Affleck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2017)

Stunna didn't deny listening to Tom Jones tho


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2017)

My musical taste is a bit strange. I prefer lyrics written in language I don't understand. For example, Celtics, Okinawa, Japanese musics.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna didn't deny listening to Tom Jones tho



Gesy with that checkmate.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2017)

Yasha said:


> My musical taste is a bit strange. I prefer lyrics written in language I don't understand. For example, Celtics, Okinawa, Japanese musics.



I find that I prefer songs without lyrics, as instrumental compositions are what really stand out to me. Lyrics can get played out, but that beat lasts the test of time if the song is done right.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2017)

Ghost in the Shell (2017) - D+


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Ghost in the Shell (2017) - D+



I was kind of outraged at their justification for the whitewashing, which was made even worse with them doing what they did. They can't be stupid enough not to realize what they are implying with that "twist" reveal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

The movie wouldn't have gotten made with a Japanese actress in the lead role.  Tons of Asian actors and technical personnel had a role in the film.  So isn't it worth it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2017)

Movies rarely are made without a fairly big star or at least a rising one, so "Ghost in the Shell" either shouldn't have been made at this time or you have to expect an American production to cast based on who they think would sell tickets. With that said, asians do get shafted pretty hard in Hollywood, so I do think more effort should be put in getting Asian-Americans leading roles. 

Inferno (2016): D

This was...really boring.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2017)

Detective said:


> I find that I prefer songs without lyrics, as instrumental compositions are what really stand out to me. Lyrics can get played out, but that beat lasts the test of time if the song is done right.



Like these? 

I plan to get one of them.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The movie wouldn't have gotten made with a Japanese actress in the lead role.  Tons of Asian actors and technical personnel had a role in the film.  So isn't it worth it?


No? _Maybe _if the movie were actually good lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2017)

Just wanted to elaborate on my rating of "Inferno". 

"The DaVinci Code" and "Angels and Demons" were pretty mediocre, but at least their excessive info dumps and fake history lessons were part of building up a mystery, but you know the identity, motivations and plot of the villain within the first five f@cking minutes...Yeah, there are some twists, but most of them are telegraphed because all of Dan Browns novels apparently follow the exact same formula (hint: if a character seems like an ally early on, they will probably be an enemy and vice versa). There was one that did catch me off guard, but I attribute this to me not giving the film my undivided attention. But these reveals are all based on who is friend or foe, which do not tie into the abundance of exposition. Everything about the movie felt phoned in, especially Tom Hanks' performance. To be fair, Robert Langdon is a boring character who does not deserve his own franchise, but at least in the past, Hanks seemed to be trying to sell us on the fake history. Here, he just looks as bored as I was. 

I wouldn't be surprised if "Inferno" was only made out of contractual obligation, because no one seems to care, other than Irrfan Khan (Jurassic Park, Life of Pii), who has the only good lines/characterization and saves every scene he's in (not enough). I hear the book ended much differently and it actually feels like the movie was building up to the same conclusion, only for someone to get cold feet and play it safe...


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2017)

Detective said:


> the whitewashing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 2, 2017)

I heard you guys like musicals so...


----------



## Didi (Apr 2, 2017)

Just watched The Edge of Seventeen, really liked it. But then again I usually really like coming of age films. Hailee Steinfeld was great though, good acting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Hailee proved in True Grit that she is one of the best young actresses working.  I just feel like she has made a lot of bad choices since then.


----------



## Didi (Apr 2, 2017)

oh shit I totally forgot that that young girl was also her


yeah wtf where has she been since then
well hopefully this revives her career


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2017)

She's too busy trying to be a successful D-tier pop star and acting in shitty _Pitch Perfect _sequels.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mali (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi, How Are You Daniel Johnston?- 9/10 beautifully shot and put together. wished it was longer.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hailee proved in True Grit that she is one of the best young actresses working.  *I just feel like she has made a lot of bad choices since then*.



Like that dress she wore to the Oscars.

Reactions: Creative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2017)

wow u are gay

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> Like that dress she wore to the Oscars.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2017)

*Boku no Yabai Tsuma (My Dangerous Wife)
*
One of the most ingenious jdrama plots ever. And I say this as an avid detective novel fan who is familiar with most of the tricks and twists available out there. Quite ironic that I watched this immediately after Saigo no Rikon (The Best Divorce). Because I think Saigo no Kekkon (The Best Marriage) is an apt title for this dorama. The first episode is basically an adaptation of Gone Girl (hence the controversy of plagiarism at the beginning), but the remaining 8 episodes are like sequels to Gone Girl that have yet been made. They are full of twists and turns which make the watching experience one hell of a roller-coaster ride. But what makes this dorama really stand out is that none of the twists feels forced or plothole-ridden. Every one of them is justified by the character's motivation and makes every bit of sense. And the ending is perfect to a T.

Salute to N31.

10/10

@Detective

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2017)

rukia changed his avy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2017)

@The World @Yasha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2017)

i'm only 2.4 million shy

not that I would anyway.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2017)

I think Gesy is suggesting you and I should sell ours to the highest bidder. I am not sure mine would be worth much currently, my multilingualism and mathematical prowess notwithstanding. I think I should let it fermentize a little more and reconsider later.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2017)

Also, tfw Warudo has 100 grands saving and I don't. This world is rotten


----------



## Ae (Apr 4, 2017)

*Song to Song*:

Left disappointed, but not underwhelm. Would like to see an extended cut with Bale and some of the musical guests that was cut out.

_Strong 7_


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

@Stunna i'm enjoying Persona dude.





Ae said:


> *Song to Song*:
> 
> Left disappointed, but not underwhelm. Would like to see an extended cut with Bale and some of the musical guests that was cut out.
> 
> _Strong 7_


I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Ae (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm so sick of that god damn _Gifted_ trailer. Marc Webb should just stop making movies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2017)

The Loved Ones: B+

It's sort of like the High School Prom equivalent of "Misery", with a 'torture porn' twist. But as horrible as that sounds, it ended up being surprisingly good. Stylish, violent, intense and the cast is great. Robin McLeavy does such an incredible job as the villain, for she pulls off the perfect combination of sweet, crazy, sexy and scary. She's scary, but you also really, REALLY hate her and want her and her creepy father to die. The only real problems I have are

- It's a little conventional, even down to the hope spot where a policeman stumbles upon the crime scene (can you guess what happens? AND WHY ARE MOVIE-COPS SO INCOMPETENT?!). With that said, the film also enters some unexpected territory and I wasn't sure how it was going to end. It's nice being unsure whether a downer is on the horizon.  

- The scenes with the stoner and the goth chick are shockingly superfluous. Yeah, her Dad is the cop and he is the protagonist's best friend, but they never really have an impact on the narrative. There is this lame attempt to suggest that the evil Father is sneaking up on their car, but you know it's just a red herring. They're amusing, but pointless. 

But generally, I spent the movie cringing at the intensity and begging for the death of that bitch. The protagonist wasn't particularly interesting, nor was he even the most likable of heroes, but I was rooting for him as soon as he gave her that look of defiance.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

Ae said:


> *Song to Song*:
> 
> Left disappointed, but not underwhelm. Would like to see an extended cut with Bale and some of the musical guests that was cut out.
> 
> _Strong 7_


I need to see it again.  I didn't love it initially.  But it has stuck with me.  And I have thought about it a lot.  Probably my favorite movie so far this year tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 5, 2017)

ughhhhh I want to see it already but it's not out here until may


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2017)

lol, I've gotten pretty good at Bloodborne. My strategy is excessive level grinding before doing anything important, so when I took on Amelia at lvl 52...she didn't seem particularly difficult.


----------



## Detective (Apr 5, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Also, tfw Warudo has 100 grands saving and I don't. This world is rotten



I don't believe Warudo has realized yet that you cannot convert funds acquired in a Grand Theft Auto game to real life, though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Apr 5, 2017)

@The World


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2017)

Kill Command: B-

A group of commandos are taken to a remote island for a training exercise, except the real reason they are there is to test the capabilities of military robots- who promptly go rogue and start killing the commandos for real. I like this premise and the film deserves praise for pulling off really good special effects with such a limited budget. The CGI, robot designs, cinematography and locations were really cool. The dialogue and acting? Not so much...To be fair to the cast, they're struggling through the weak lines and the cliched characterizations, so I don't blame their performances. But the final result is a film that only delivers in the spectacle, even if it was enough for me.I did like a lot of the ideas behind some of these characters though, such as the mechanical implants. 

I was annoyed with the lack of violence though. The film isn't rated and they set up some brutal kills, only for the pay-off to be a disappointing shot to the head.


----------



## TGM (Apr 6, 2017)

So after someone had pointed out my tendency to often include at least one particularly peculiar movie in my end of year movie lists, I decided to go back through my various lists over the years and compile together a list of the entries that stood out as probably the biggest head scratchers to most. So for those interested, these movies actually made my "best of year" lists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 6, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I've gotten pretty good at Bloodborne. My strategy is excessive level grinding before doing anything important, so when I took on Amelia at lvl 52...she didn't seem particularly difficult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Stunna i'm enjoying Persona dude.


Same. I'm uninstalling if that shady doctor isn't a romance option tho


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Same. I'm uninstalling if that shady doctor isn't a romance option tho


I told her that she is a bad doctor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 6, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Same. I'm uninstalling if that shady doctor isn't a romance option tho


And people to say Persona isn't glorify dating sim.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2017)

y u a low bottom hater

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2017)

TGM said:


> So after someone had pointed out my tendency to often include at least one particularly peculiar movie in my end of year movie lists, I decided to go back through my various lists over the years and compile together a list of the entries that stood out as probably the biggest head scratchers to most. So for those interested, these movies actually made my "best of year" lists.


BvS? Origins?

do you have really bad taste? are you something who should be ignored? be honest


----------



## mali (Apr 6, 2017)

valhalla rising- 9/10 still my favorite refn.


----------



## TGM (Apr 6, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> BvS? Origins?
> 
> do you have really bad taste? are you something who should be ignored? be honest


Er, that was precisely the point of the post, to point out bad movies that I happened to like over the years. Meaning, I acknowledge those movies were trash, just that they were _my_ sorta trash.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2017)

TGM said:


> Er, that was precisely the point of the post, to point out bad movies that I happened to like over the years. Meaning, I acknowledge those movies were trash, just that they were _my_ sorta trash.


i looked through some of your best of lists and besides the obvious problems and that 2014 list (no whiplash, no nightcrawler, but fucking _interstellar_ at #1 im so fuckin mad) they seemed okay (though you picked hobbit 2 in 2013 and then didnt list it as one of the ones even though its terrible so hmmmmm), you also picked iron man 3 as the #1 for 2013 which somehow cheers me up cuz i really like im3 and want to kill everyone who disses it

plus you actually try to articulate what you like about movies long-form

want to kill gesy and take his place here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 6, 2017)

WAIT

the garfield spiderman reboot #6 in 2012? no the master? django and looper don't make the cut but spiderman reboot does?

no i cant deal with that

gesy stays

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 6, 2017)

Power rangers 6/10 4pts for modernization 2pts for nostalgia.


----------



## God (Apr 7, 2017)

So they're remaking scarface with Leo and Sofia vergara as leads


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2017)

Gamera Vs Guiron: D-

There are a few moments where the badness is amusing, but it's mostly...just...bad. Too bad, as Guiron has the most memorable design of Gamera's opponents.


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2017)

>red wine
>chorizo
>Casablanca

pretty amazing evening
over a decade since I've seen it but loved it even more this time (now that I'm actually into film), perfect movie


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2017)

also, are there still movies being made with those classic-hollywood like soundtracks? I love that orchestral strings-heavy accompaniment


----------



## Ae (Apr 7, 2017)

Kendrick probably isn't getting that #1 spot

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2017)

Didi said:


> also, are there still movies being made with those classic-hollywood like soundtracks? I love that orchestral strings-heavy accompaniment


there were a couple recently, most notably suicide squad


----------



## Didi (Apr 8, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> there were a couple recently, most notably suicide squad




You mean, esteemed Academy Award winner Suicide Squad


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 8, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2017)

Just finish Split..quite possibly my favorite film of the year so far, but we'll see if I still feel that way after the adrenaline wears off.

I  was waiting for the BIG TWIST ..and it turns out not to really be a twist . Or maybe it's not what I was looking for. It was more of an "oh..ok" moment.

Anyway

A-


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2017)

I just finished the Teen Titans Judas Contract.  Not bad.  75 easy minutes of entertainment.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I just finished the Teen Titans Judas Contract.  Not bad.  75 easy minutes of entertainment.



Hey dude, what's with that lightning type effect around your name?


----------



## Ae (Apr 8, 2017)

I just watched the first episode of Riverdale. Definitely, the gayest show I've ever seen.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2017)

Detective said:


> Hey dude, what's with that lightning type effect around your name?


Won the Wrestlemania predictions contest.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Won the Wrestlemania predictions contest.



Nice


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2017)

Tried out the first episode of The Expanse too. Didn't impress me. Maybe it gets better in season 2, but I'm not going to watch an entire boring season to get to it. 

Afterwards I binged something else that I knew is good instead.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2017)

Eliminators (2016): C

Action-thriller starring Scott Adkins and professional wrestler Wade 'Bad News' Barrett. The fight scenes are pretty damn good, especially the ones where Adkins and Barrett collide. Both men show off some moves I had never seen from them before and Barrett was surprisingly athletic for his size. But the script is so f@cking bad. There are-

Lots of Cliches: Have you noticed that whenever a film opens with a parent and their child, the adult always tells the kid to hurry up because they're going to be late? Every line seems familiar, but the way it's delivered, mixed in with the music and editing, is so much hokier than usual. 

Plot holes: The plot is Adkins and his daughter are in a witness protection program, which becomes defunct when he's forced to kill three intruders. The cops arrest him and his FBI handler promises to clear things up...by getting on a plane and flying to England...why the f@ck doesn't he just call? Oh wait, because then it would get cleared up and Adkins wouldn't be able to have his next fight scene....

STUPID writing: They go to a safe house, which is many floors up a massive apartment complex...no vantage points, no escape routs, no surveillance...only some bars protecting the windows...even though they were on the 23rd floor or something like that...So f@cking stupid and naturally, they get cornered...

Filler: They build up this subplot where a cop seems to have a vendetta against Adkins. He has him cuffed to the hospital bed, even though it's obvious Adkins had killed them in self defense and is furious when the FBI clears everything up...He is then subsequently killed off-screen by Barrett. Why bother with these scenes anyway? 

There are some amusing moments which might edge it to a C+ though, such as when a henchman is peeing and Adkins stumbles across him, weapon raised. The henchman pees on Adkins, who promptly shoots him. Classic. Adkins does OK in terms of his acting, but the material gives him little to work with and sometimes works against him. He does excel in the fight scenes though, although I wouldn't call this a martial arts movie (there are like 4 fight scenes). Barrett is more subdued than I'm used to seeing him and even though he has a few off moments, he probably stole the show. I'd be interested in seeing more movies from him. If you like these B-action flicks, Scott Adkins or maybe Bad News Barrett, it's worth a rental- especially through a service like netflix. But if you choose to avoid it, you're not missing much.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Just finish Split..quite possibly my favorite film of the year so far, but we'll see if I still feel that way after the adrenaline wears off.
> 
> I  was waiting for the BIG TWIST ..and it turns out not to really be a twist . Or maybe it's not what I was looking for. It was more of an "oh..ok" moment.
> 
> ...



Night Shyalalaland's film without a twist is probably a good sign.


----------



## Ae (Apr 9, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Eliminators (2016): C
> 
> Action-thriller starring Scott Adkins and professional wrestler Wade 'Bad News' Barrett. The fight scenes are pretty damn good, especially the ones where Adkins and Barrett collide. Both men show off some moves I had never seen from them before and Barrett was surprisingly athletic for his size. But the script is so f@cking bad. There are-
> 
> ...



Barrett could have been world champion. Now he's gone and Sheamus is still here. What a shame.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2017)

Ae said:


> Barrett could have been world champion. Now he's gone and Sheamus is still here. What a shame.



Yeah Barrett got screwed over pretty badly. He wins the IC Championship and loses all of his matches. He wins King of the Ring and loses all of his matches. WTF.


----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2017)

The Evangelion theme popped in my head today, and just thinking about Shinji's character makes me irrationally angry. Thanks a lot.


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2017)

shinji > massacoon


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2017)

You guys ready for WW3?

It's coming. I would head inland and away from military posts.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

I have been waiting years for this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have been waiting years for this.


----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2017)

@Rukia @Yasha

She's gonna be so fine in 10 years


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2017)

I doubt that. Joey King didn't grow up in the way I expected her to be. I am losing faith in grooming.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2017)

*Ninja Scroll
*
Sexist but sexy, dumb but fun.

8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't see how anyone could see "Ninja Scroll" as sexy, considering 75% of the sexual content is...rapey, or designed to be uncomfortable. 

I do kind of like the horror anime from that time period though, as those filmmakers had little concern for good tastes, so you never knew what to expect from them. The rough drawing style could be pretty moody as well. But yeah, it could also be so trashy that it becomes awkward. 

I remember one where this guy can transform into a monster and there was one scene where this big dude beats the hell out of him with a sledgehammer, only for the protagonist to transform and promptly destroy him. It ends with a sleazy scene of the villain turning into a tentacle monster and attacking the main chick. I don't think it was a rape, but the imagery was definitely there.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2017)

Sexy is the wrong diction. Meant to say erotic


----------



## Stringer (Apr 11, 2017)

Yasha is the asian Quagmire, so I'm not surprised he got aroused by that tbf


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2017)

@Yasha that's because Joey King never had potential to begin with


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2017)

"The Void" looks awesome, but the filmmakers had previously done something called "Manborg", which I hope is supposed to be a comedy...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 12, 2017)

*Kizumonogatari Part 3*- Amazing movie, and feels the most faithful when compared to the other two movies. Parts 2 and 1 had a lot of ambience that I didn't like, but Part 3 has a lot of inner monologueing from Koyomi that made me love the novel so much. That final fight was some of the most over the top shit I have ever seen, and I'm glad I got to see it in theaters.

*My rating: 9/10*

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2017)

Fists of Fury II: C+

A Bruce Li movie! Not bad, but nowhere near the level of its predecessor.

Did you guys know they're making a "Full Metal Alchemist" movie?


The trailer looks fine, but Asian dudes in blond hair looks...strange.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2017)

New Bigelow!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stringer (Apr 12, 2017)

^ Jason Mitchell and John Boyega, sign me up 



MartialHorror said:


> Did you guys know they're making a "Full Metal Alchemist" movie?
> 
> 
> The trailer looks fine, but Asian dudes in blond hair looks...strange.


yeah looks odd, FMA is a manga where _"white washing"_ the cast actually makes a world of sense considering Amestris (and its inhabitants) is a takeoff of European countries


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2017)

*Burn After Reading*
This movie is either way more funny than when it came out or way less and I can't decide. Still absolutely amazing and upper tier Coen Brothers by a mile.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2017)

Stringer said:


> ^ Jason Mitchell and John Boyega, sign me up
> 
> 
> yeah looks odd, FMA is a manga where _"white washing"_ the cast actually makes a world of sense considering Amestris (and its inhabitants) is a takeoff of European countries



Yeah but it's a Japanese production, so they could hardly be expected to hire white actors. "Attack on Titan" did the same thing. But I do think they should've just had the guy playing Ed use his normal hair color, so it would be less distracting.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2017)

Looking through classified and saw someone looking for a god-fearing au pair.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 12, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah but it's a Japanese production, so they could hardly be expected to hire white actors. "Attack on Titan" did the same thing. But I do think they should've just had the guy playing Ed use his normal hair color, so it would be less distracting.


that's the point though, I meant if there's a series that would benefit from being adapted by a Hollywood studio and be_ "white washed"_ it'd be FMA, more so than GITS, Death Note or any other properties Hollywood keeps getting their hands on

you can't have Ed without blond hair though, but yep, it looks like a shitty cosplay lmao


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2017)

Collision (2015): C+

While it mostly kept my interest, the characters were unpleasant to be around for long periods of time and the amount of twists that get piled upon each-other during the finale was ridiculous. Nevertheless, I'm fond of these kinds of stories, where strangers converge in the same location and it becomes apparent at least one is withholding deadly secrets. This wasn't a bad example, even if it's not as smart as it thinks it is. 



Stringer said:


> that's the point though, I meant if there's a series that would benefit from being adapted by a Hollywood studio and be_ "white washed"_ it'd be FMA, more so than GITS, Death Note or any other properties Hollywood keeps getting their hands on
> 
> you can't have Ed without blond hair though, but yep, it looks like a shitty cosplay lmao



If I were to guess, those movies probably were made because
- "Death Note" can probably get away with a limited budget.
- "Ghost in the Shell" has seemingly been in development for years and while it only has a cult following in the U.S, it's influence can be seen in many of our biggest hits. Same with "Akira".

"Fullmetal Alchemist" has its following, but would require a lot more money and hasn't been as influential.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 13, 2017)

the Death Note one just kinda makes you roll your eyes when you think about the fact that it already has a descent live-action flick released a few years back, getting flashbacks of Oldboy 

should've saved themselves the trouble by working on a good dub instead of being pretentious in thinking they'd handle it better, these kids never learn


----------



## Ae (Apr 13, 2017)

Stringer said:


> the Death Note one just kinda makes you roll your eyes when you think about the fact that it already has a descent live-action flick released a few years back, getting flashbacks of Oldboy
> 
> should've saved themselves the trouble by working on a good dub instead of being pretentious in thinking they'd handle it better, these kids never learn

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2017)

Stringer said:


> the Death Note one just kinda makes you roll your eyes when you think about the fact that it already has a descent live-action flick released a few years back, getting flashbacks of Oldboy
> 
> should've saved themselves the trouble by working on a good dub instead of being pretentious in thinking they'd handle it better, these kids never learn



Yeah I liked those movies, but I have an open mind. At the absolute least, the new DN movie has a better rendition of Ryuk...based on the one still we've seen, lol.

At least it's not a Naruto movie...that would be impossible to get right.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 13, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah I liked those movies, but I have an open mind. At the absolute least, the new DN movie has a better rendition of Ryuk...based on the one still we've seen, lol.
> 
> At least it's not a Naruto movie...that would be impossible to get right.


so you're planning to watch the new DN? why do you do this to yourself Martial


----------



## Stringer (Apr 13, 2017)

this feels like a Deadpool prequel guest-starring Jules Winnfield 
me gusta

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Taleran (Apr 13, 2017)

You guys can keep most of your other Blockbusters I will take this franchise and the crazy places it has come to


----------



## Ae (Apr 13, 2017)

@Stringer did I posted and not say anything?


----------



## Stringer (Apr 13, 2017)

@Ae lmao I thought that was intentional, might have something to do with that weed bread you ingested last night 

what happened with that petite girl you were trynna get with btw


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2017)

Stringer said:


> so you're planning to watch the new DN? why do you do this to yourself Martial



Depends on the reception. Although even if it's not especially good, I doubt it will be that bad...especially as watching direct-to-DVD Steven Seagal movies has given me a high tolerance of crap.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 13, 2017)

Stringer said:


> @Ae lmao I thought that was intentional, might have something to do with that weed bread you ingested last night
> 
> what happened with that petite girl you were trynna get with btw


What girl?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 13, 2017)

*Thirteen Reasons Why: *8/10


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2017)

*Ikari (Rage)
*
6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2017)

Castle Freak: D-

The D- is only for the impressive makeup effects on the titular freak and one incredibly nasty gore bit. But I spent the entire movie hating the characters and their tendencies to say cruel things to each-other and do incredibly stupid things in order to serve the plot. As much as I love Jeffrey Combs, he's miscast as the lead.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm looking forward to Colossal this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm looking forward to Colossal this weekend.



Me, too.

And the Thor Ragnarok trailer just released looks pretty good, although I generally keep my expectation low on comic movies these days.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2017)

The F8 of the Furious: B

It's cheesy, silly and over-the-top, but I'm not going to fault a movie for being exactly what it wants to be and as such, it was solid. The set pieces were incredible, with a nice balance of stuntwork and CGI. The humor, while sometimes very gag inducing, worked more often than not. I enjoy this cast and watching them play off one another. Charlize Theron made for a pretty good villain, although at times it seemed like the movie wasn't sure what to do with her. I did think that they shouldn't have shown Charlize Theron blackmailing Vin Deasil in the beginning though, as it makes his 'betrayal' less impact. There should've just been a scene where they first converse and it's harmless, but cut out the part where she threatens him (with something). We wouldn't believe he'd just betray everyone, but it would've built up the mystery a bit better.

My only real issue with the movie is how everyone seems perfectly cool with Jason Statham being there. Yeah, they protest and Dwayne Johnson in particular seems to despise him, but it's as if his worst sin against them was sending Johnson to the hospital. Have they forgotten Han already? It gets worse when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Luke Evans' character, his brother, makes a return and is now a good guy. I will admit to kind of geeking out, but the excessive fanservice is causing the overarching saga to rot. I swear to God, if Charlize Theron returns as a protagonist in Fast9, I am going to piss all over Yasha.


. I wish Statham's character was more of a wild card, but his part isn't as big as the trailer suggests and at no point do you think he's a danger to our heroes...and wait until you see his function near the end...very silly. 

But these "Fast and the Furious" movies are reliable when it comes to hot chicks, fast cars, cheesy dialogue and absurd action set pieces and "F8" is no different.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2017)

*Fate of the Furious:*
Not as good as the series at its best but plenty entertaining, and Statham has basically just become the series Vegeta which is perfect.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Apr 15, 2017)

*My Dad and Mr Ito
*
Juri-chan :3

7/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2017)

When the giant robot showed up!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2017)

The Hallow: B+

Pretty creepy Irish chiller. I did occasionally get frustrated with our hero for seemingly never answering the wife when she asked him something, but the film moved at a good pace, had creepy looking monsters and enough spooky imagery to leave an impression.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 16, 2017)

I watched Split last night. All alone by myself. 

What the fuck was this movie?! And the end? you gotta be fuckin kidding me. The girls were real hot doe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Apr 16, 2017)

*13 Reasons Why Episode 1
*
Now that's one good pilot that got my interest piqued and set the tone well. I can more or less guess where this is heading, but I am hooked by Hannah's hotness.

Well done, Netflix.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2017)

I was trying to get people to watch that show Yasha.  Stunna in particular.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 16, 2017)

It's very good but Episode 13 fucked me up man.


----------



## Ae (Apr 16, 2017)

Every show you pushed suck tho


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 16, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *13 Reasons Why Episode 1
> *
> Now that's one good pilot that got my interest piqued and set the tone well. I can more or less guess where this is heading, but I am hooked by Hannah's hotness.
> 
> Well done, Netflix.


What is this about, and why am I only hearing about it now? 

Oh and Fargo's starting in a few days. Anyone else really looking forward to it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 16, 2017)

Stringer said:


> @Ae lmao I thought that was intentional, might have something to do with that weed bread you ingested last night
> 
> what happened with that petite girl you were trynna get with btw



Omg I just realize there's two of them and I thought they were the same person! And now that I realize it, they don't even look similar!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2017)

@Yasha 

What did you think about The Lobster?





Liverbird said:


> What is this about, and why am I only hearing about it now?
> 
> Oh and Fargo's starting in a few days. Anyone else really looking forward to it?


Yeah.  Definitely excited about Fargo.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 16, 2017)

Did you see that Ewan McGregor is a part of the new season? Caught me off guard. Real glad they could land him, love the guy.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2017)

Ae said:


> Omg I just realize there's two of them and I thought they were the same person! And now that I realize it, they don't even look similar!


lol man have you even talked to this girl yet? how come you got her mixed up that much


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2017)

well to your defense most petite white girls I've seen did look alike, but still lol


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Did you see that Ewan McGregor is a part of the new season? Caught me off guard. Real glad they could land him, love the guy.


Mary Elizabeth Winstead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *13 Reasons Why Episode 1
> *
> Now that's one good pilot that got my interest piqued and set the tone well. I can more or less guess where this is heading, but I am hooked by Hannah's hotness.
> 
> Well done, Netflix.


What's wrong with this guy?  Steals a Walkman from a friend so that he can listen to the tapes.  He couldn't come up with a better way?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2017)

into the forest: 5/10

just wanted to see ellen page's tits


----------



## Yasha (Apr 16, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> What is this about, and why am I only hearing about it now?
> 
> Oh and Fargo's starting in a few days. Anyone else really looking forward to it?



Posthumous blackmail.




Rukia said:


> I was trying to get people to watch that show Yasha.  Stunna in particular.



Stunna wouldn't like it. He never enjoys good series.



Rukia said:


> @Yasha
> 
> What did you think about The Lobster?
> Yeah.  Definitely excited about Fargo.



Film of the Year. I think I would fit in just fine with the rebel group, although I kind of want to turn into a bird so that I can fly.




Rukia said:


> What's wrong with this guy?  Steals a Walkman from a friend so that he can listen to the tapes.  He couldn't come up with a better way?



His high school is full of good-looking people. 




Jake CENA said:


> into the forest: 5/10
> 
> just wanted to see ellen page's tits



What da fuq?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2017)

Stunna does have bad taste.  I totally agree.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2017)

*Elvis & Nixon* — 8/10

seeing Kevin Spacey and Michael Shannon share the same screen was a treat -- also, despite appearences Michael Shannon is one of the funniest actors in Hollywood, I love that guy

this was actually on my radar last year but I somehow forgot it was even a thing, for shame
*

Logan* — 9.5/10

I wasn't hyped for it when the first trailer came out but after seeing it myself it deserves all the praise it got 

didn't like how Xavier got that black family killed by going against Logan's decision to not get 'em mixed up in their business tho, he couldn't help but screw up even in his last moments lol *#magnetowasright*


----------



## Ae (Apr 16, 2017)

Stringer said:


> lol man have you even talked to this girl yet? how come you got her mixed up that much


Yes! That's the crazy thing. I wondering why she was acting like she don't know me.


----------



## Ae (Apr 16, 2017)

Stringer said:


> well to your defense most petite white girls I've seen did look alike, but still lol


They were Mexican


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2017)

What's up masta piece homie?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2017)

Masterrace is attracted to Mexicans now?


Oh how the mighty have fallen


----------



## Yasha (Apr 16, 2017)

That's a racist thing to say, Gesy.


----------



## Ae (Apr 16, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Masterrace is attracted to Mexicans now?
> 
> 
> Oh how the mighty have fallen


Don't you like Selena Gomez? smh


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2017)

Ae said:


> Yes! That's the crazy thing. I wondering why she was acting like she don't know me.


oh damn, hurry up and pick up where you left off or someone will get to first base before you

heck, someone might be busting a nut in her right now  



Ae said:


> They were Mexican


ask her how she jump over Trump's wall with her height, she should join the olympics


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes, I love me a spicy Latina. But _I never spoke of my  _quest for the "whitest of the white".


----------



## Ae (Apr 16, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yes, I love me a spicy Latina. But _I never spoke of my  _quest for the "whitest of the white".



Since when?



Stringer said:


> oh damn, hurry up and pick up where you left off or someone will get to first base before you
> 
> heck, someone might be busting a nut in her right now



Nah I'm fickle, she wasn't that cute.  I saw a cuter white petite the other day! I'm pretty sure we work in the same area. I think she's new I haven't seen her before. :

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Apr 16, 2017)

smh, you should always finish your food Ae

you must honor the hunt


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 17, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Posthumous blackmail.


Oh wait, I actually know this show. I watched the trailer a while ago and decided to pass. Is it any good? bc it looked corny asf


Rukia said:


> Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


Ohhh damnn dude  

I didn't know! been keeping myself away from all and any kinds of info on this, but this makes me real fuckin happy


----------



## Slice (Apr 17, 2017)

Back from a damn good 4 week vacation in New Zealand.

Watched some movies while on the plane:

Assassins Creed - 2/5 - Boring ass movie that only gets a bonus point because of the stunt work. Such a mess. A lot of wasted actors.

SING! - 4/5 - Nice feel good animated movie. Enjoyed it a lot.

The Accountant - 4/5 - At times a bit too long and could have used some trimming. But if you overlook a few potholes its actually pretty entertaining.

Bastille Day - 4/5 - I remember this being pulled from french cinemas following the terrorist attacks there. I don't think this was necessary and in fact could have helped the movie get its point across. I think it had a pretty low budget as it looks like a high quality TV movie. Probably closer to a 3/5 but i give a bonus point for Idris Elba being badass


----------



## Slice (Apr 17, 2017)

Also as seen in New Zealand:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2017)

North or South Island? What are the places you have been? I spent 9 months there. Mixed memories.




Liverbird said:


> Oh wait, I actually know this show. I watched the trailer a while ago and decided to pass. Is it any good? bc it looked corny asf



Good pilot. But it kind of went downhill from there lol.


----------



## Slice (Apr 17, 2017)

Both islands, road trip in a campervan around the coastline of the south island then selected places on the north.
In hindsight should have speeded more time on the south island. More to see there.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah, the South Island is way more majestic than the North. Did you visit Kaikoura? I wonder how it is after the earthquake. It's one of my favourite places, along with Golden Bay.


----------



## Slice (Apr 17, 2017)

We had to skip that because the main road still hasn't been rebuilt and we kinda were on a schedule to see as much as possible in the time so the massive detour was out of the question.

I cant really name a favorite place but the entire south islands west coast is absolutely beautiful. We also had insane luck with the weather. Only three days of rain because of the cyclone Debbie coming over from Australia - apart from that sun and blue skies all holiday long.

Its funny how empty everything is there compared to home.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2017)

You're lucky. West coast could rain for weeks consecutively. I like Hokitika. It has a beach with all those driftwoods. Really beautiful in a poignant way during sunset. Did you try skydiving? I did it at Franz Josef above the glacier. Breathtaking view up there.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 17, 2017)

Slice mein bruder! Sounds like you had a good time


Yasha said:


> Good pilot. But it kind of went downhill from there lol.


Sounds about right. I'll stick to my decision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Huge match for Arsenal today.  Wenger has to go regardless of the result.  But things are going to get uglier and uglier with the fans if they keep losing.


----------



## Slice (Apr 17, 2017)

Yasha said:


> You're lucky. West coast could rain for weeks consecutively. I like Hokitika. It has a beach with all those driftwoods. Really beautiful in a poignant way during sunset. Did you try skydiving? I did it at Franz Josef above the glacier. Breathtaking view up there.



Hokitika is beautiful. But the most beautiful was Milford Sound / Fiordland for me. Especially with the insanely good weather we had.



Didnt skydive, i am terribly afraid of heights.
My GF wanted to try Bungie jumping - but decided against it last second because it started to rain like crazy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2017)

nobody can make out what you look like slice, post one where the camera isnt 20 feet away


----------



## Slice (Apr 17, 2017)

No


----------



## Slice (Apr 17, 2017)

I think i remember posting a picture a few years back. 

Why you asking for some old dudes pictures on the internet though?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 17, 2017)

Slice said:


> I think i remember posting a picture a few years back.
> 
> Why you asking for some old dudes pictures on the internet though?


so i can hunt down one of the world's only immortal vampires and gain the secret to everlasting life

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Slice (Apr 17, 2017)

Perfect reply

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Huge match for Arsenal today.  Wenger has to go regardless of the result.  But things are going to get uglier and uglier with the fans if they keep losing.


They're in shambles atm. We'll see if the rabbit hole goes deeper.


----------



## Ae (Apr 17, 2017)

Miss having you around Slice


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2017)

Slice said:


> Hokitika is beautiful. But the most beautiful was Milford Sound / Fiordland for me. Especially with the insanely good weather we had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I had done the Milford Track. It was closed when I was in South Island. I did take the cruise though. Did you see any kiwi birds? I knew a couple of nice places to see them in the wild. We went into the woods at night looking for them by their sound. You have to walk real quiet because they are afraid of human and run like headless chicken when they spotted you.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2017)

@Rukia Clay is funny in episode 7. It's the game changer, sort of.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2017)

You dropping it?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2017)

*The Fate of the Furious
*
Outrageously good, with Charlize Theron as the cherry on top. Jason Statham's action choreography is one of the best I have seen in a hollywood film.

9/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2017)

Moana: B

It was good, but I don't really get the hype. Solid characters, story, flow, excelling visuals and the songs...are...good? None of them blew me away, but none really stood out as bad either. I think "Frozen" had catchier songs and impressed me more overall, but it also had a few weak songs and more flaws. This was mostly just stellar, but maybe it's because I'm not a big animation guy.

On another note, I did a 'Compulsive Franchise Disorder' writing on the "Resident Evil" movies, although I didn't include the CG ones.


----------



## Ae (Apr 18, 2017)

*Room*: 

Brie Larson suck, I hope Captain Marvel flops!

6/10

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2017)

Ae said:


> *Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)*: 6/10
> 
> Who the fuck just enter a stranger house like that?



lol, it was the 70's. 

And I still enter strangers houses.


----------



## Slice (Apr 19, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Did you see any kiwi birds? I knew a couple of nice places to see them in the wild. We went into the woods at night looking for them by their sound. You have to walk real quiet because they are afraid of human and run like headless chicken when they spotted you.



Never seen one in the wild as we mainly were outside during the day, but saw a few inside a Zoo and a station that keeps care of young ones.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 19, 2017)

There is a tiny island called Aroha which is connected to Kerikeri of North Island. You could drive across to the island and camp out there. It is a really small island which can be covered by foot in less than half an hour. On the islands are 4 kiwi birds roaming at large and at night, people walk around the woods wearing red-coloured headlight to search for them. It's a really fun experience.


----------



## Ae (Apr 19, 2017)

I remember my friend being attracted to Hayley when I was 13 and I just didn't see it. But now I'd let her sit on my face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Apr 19, 2017)

gotta say tho, she had a perfect face for cumshots and bjs when she was younger 

they're a nice band, my fav song from them is probably _'ain't it fun'_


----------



## Yasha (Apr 19, 2017)

Stringer said:


> gotta say tho, she had a perfect face for cumshots and bjs when she was younger



Sounds like a compliment. I wonder how I would feel if I had a daughter with a face like that. Probably the same as how I would feel if I had a daughter with a perfect body for bondage.


----------



## Detective (Apr 20, 2017)

Slice said:


> I think i remember posting a picture a few years back.
> 
> Why you asking for some old dudes pictures on the internet though?



I remember that picture, and it's location. But no need to worry mein bruder, it's secret is safe with me.  Because we respect the privacy of our fellow KT fam.

Also, I am happy you had a wonderful vacation. You deserve it. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Ae (Apr 20, 2017)

Stringer said:


> they're a nice band, my fav song from them is probably _'ain't it fun'_


This guy...

How you gonna tell me to listen to real music earlier, but bops to Paramore.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Haven't seen Grape for a while.


Grape's next character will be interesting.  He always goes away and comes back with a new character.  Religious figure Grape wasn't my favorite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Grape's next character will be interesting.  He always goes away and comes back with a new character.  Religious figure Grape wasn't my favorite.


Everyone peaked in 2013-2014. Now we the guys who still around trying to relive the glory days.

Every time Ennoea and Jena comes back to visit, they probably thinking "Damn. These losers still here!?"


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2017)

Grape is a friend. He is intelligent and kind to others, but too harsh on himself. I hope he find happiness and inner peace.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Sounds like a compliment. I wonder how I would feel if I had a daughter with a face like that. Probably the same as how I would feel if I had a daughter with a perfect body for bondage.


that's the correct assessment, no better way to show your appreciation to beautiful girl than to spatter her face with your manly essence

it's an honor reserved to the best of 'em all

lol having a daughter is one of the few things I have nightmares over 

I'd hate to see her meet a dude like me 


Ae said:


> This guy...
> 
> How you gonna tell me to listen to real music earlier, but bops to Paramore.


rofl you're hopeless masta, the only logical explanation would be that you didn't listen to that track
I might need to work on your intervention


----------



## Ae (Apr 20, 2017)

Stringer said:


> lol having a daughter is one of the few things I have nightmares over. I'd hate to see her meet a dude like me


If my daughter dated someone like you or anyone here in fact, I would have no choice, but disown her. Because clearly I've failed as a father and do not want to ruin that poor girl life any further.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 20, 2017)

Ae said:


> If my daughter dated someone like you or anyone here in fact, I would disown her because clearly I've failed as a father and do not want to ruin that poor girl life any further.


your biggest mistake was assuming you're fertile
nature already took precautions to make sure you don't spread your bad taste around


----------



## Ae (Apr 20, 2017)

Obviously, I'm adopting white kids and keeping the masterrace alive.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 20, 2017)

smh you're a disgrace 

good luck with that #cucklife tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2017)

Stringer said:


> lol having a daughter is one of the few things I have nightmares over
> 
> I'd hate to see her meet a dude like me



Why doesn't this make u want to be a better person.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 20, 2017)

Stringer said:


> smh you're a disgrace
> 
> good luck with that #cucklife tho


You just worked yourself into a shoot, brother!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2017)

*Get Out
*
I like the black humour. Wish I had not been spoiled. Love grandpa and grandma. Rose is convincing playing thorny rose. Rod is hilarious.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If I could pick a new body, I would totally choose a smart and pretty Asian girl

Not so that I can touch myself. What the hell is wrong with you, you gutter mind.

But because pretty Asian girls seem to have an easy life. But then, who do I know, since I have never been one. 




8.5/10


----------



## Ae (Apr 20, 2017)

> “For millennials, travel might mean taking an Uber to a hole-in-the-wall restaurant in Chinatown, and then riding the subway to karaoke, and then catching a taxi home. So we’re going to give you accelerated travel points on all that. This is a card for accumulating experiences.”



This generation sucks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Apr 20, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Why doesn't this make u want to be a better person.


naw man, I'm the sweetest bf ever

I meant a dude with a strong sex drive that will try to fuck her brains out at every turn and experiment stuff, which when you think about it is actually a good thing for her if he's not too crazy (*e.g.* Yasha)

plus, having a twisted mind for these things is just too fun


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for throwing me under the bus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2017)

Ae said:


> This generation sucks


I'm glad my life is half over.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Thanks for throwing me under the bus.


sorry I couldn't resist, but I got nothin' but love for you my man


----------



## Ae (Apr 20, 2017)

Stringer said:


> naw man, I'm the sweetest bf ever



Sociopaths don't know they're sociopaths.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I like the black humour.


Racism.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2017)

Ae said:


> Everyone peaked in 2013-2014. Now we the guys who still around trying to relive the glory days.
> 
> Every time Ennoea and Jena comes back to visit, they probably thinking "Damn. These losers still here!?"





Yasha said:


> Grape is a friend. He is intelligent and kind to others, but too harsh on himself. I hope he find happiness and inner peace.


What Grape really needs to do is turn heel.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Racism.


whats with that shitty deviantart tier avatar


----------



## Ae (Apr 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What Grape really needs to do is turn heel.


Grape wasn't a good heel though. 

Grape = Zack Ryder
Me = AJ Styles
You = Kevin Owens
Stunna = Byron Saxton
Gesy = Heath Slater
Detective = Jinder Mahal
Stringer = Enzo Amore


----------



## Stringer (Apr 20, 2017)

Ae said:


> Sociopaths don't know they're sociopaths.


lol quit jabbering



Ae said:


> Grape wasn't a good heel though.
> 
> Grape = Zack Ryder
> Me = AJ Styles
> ...


since I don't follow the WWE I'm not sure whether to be insulted or not

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> whats with that shitty deviantart tier avatar


I dunno, wassup with the shitty show in your avatar?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Racism.



You have no black humour.



Stringer said:


> sorry I couldn't resist, but I got nothin' but love for you my man



Throw me under a bust and we are even.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2017)

You should feel insulted Stringer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm going to Dallas this weekend btw.  My quest to rack up a million miles continues.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2017)

Be careful not to get dragged off the plane.

@Detective Sorry about what happens to your Raptors


----------



## Ae (Apr 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You should feel insulted Stringer.


Dis you like my assessment? 


Stringer said:


> lol quit jabbering
> 
> 
> since I don't follow the WWE I'm not sure whether to be insulted or not


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2017)

Ae said:


> Grape wasn't a good heel though.
> 
> Grape = Zack Ryder
> Me = AJ Styles
> ...



Jinder Mahal has a character? Admittedly, I haven't watched much wrestling in a few months, but all I ever see him do is look threatening and get his ass beaten. 

I like to imagine myself as...Nia Jax.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 21, 2017)

>changed his avatar 





Stunna said:


> I dunno, wassup with the shitty show in your avatar?


i wont hold ur face saving retort against u stunna
u did the right thing by changing it


----------



## Yasha (Apr 21, 2017)

*Still Alice
*
7.5/10


----------



## mali (Apr 21, 2017)

blue spring- 9/10 toshiakis best film imo.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 21, 2017)

*Children of Men:* 9/10

Never had a dull moment, the filmmakers’ ability to keep you engrossed by exploiting changes in tonality and intensity throughout the film was on point. Clive Owen was brillant but so was the rest of the cast.

To vulgarize the premise of this film, all females around the world have lost their fertility and a black girl trespassing in London is the last ray of hope for the survival of humanity, someone had to have stolen this from Ae’s nightmare logs.



Rukia said:


> You should feel insulted Stringer.


figures 
urgh, I hate you


----------



## Stringer (Apr 21, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Throw me under a bust and we are even.


come to montreal and I'll try to hook you up with a set of french-canadian tittays

you'd just have to promise not to eat the girl


----------



## Ae (Apr 21, 2017)

Stringer said:


> come to montreal and I'll try to hook you up with a set of french-canadian tittays
> 
> you'd just have to promise not to eat the girl



How old are they tho?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Apr 21, 2017)

Yasha said:


> @Detective Sorry about what happens to your Raptors


----------



## Stringer (Apr 21, 2017)

*Lupin the IIIrd: The Blood Spray of Ishikawa Goemon*  8.5/10

The latest installment of Lupin and had for focus Goemon, this was so badass -- didn’t grow up with the original series but, its art style always appealed to me way before I started checking out the latest contents. Visually it stands apart from the rest, and with the superb art direction here it was basically art porn.

Also the goriest Lupin I've seen to date, for real. Would have given this a 10 if it wasn’t for the ordinary plot, but thankfully it had good execution and benefited from an awesome supporting cast.

Fujiko can get it btw


----------



## Yasha (Apr 21, 2017)

Stringer said:


> come to montreal and I'll try to hook you up with a set of french-canadian tittays
> 
> you'd just have to promise not to eat the girl



That depends. Are french canadians nutritious? I am health-conscious recently.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2017)

Sherlock (BBC)- Season 4, Episode 1: B-

It has the same fun quirkiness and style of the previous seasons, and everyone plays their parts well, but it is probably the weakest episode at this point. The narrative just seemed to be jerking around too often and while all of these different storythreads are technically connected, the flow was off. I found myself constantly getting disoriented and lost and before I could get my bearings, the narrative would shift gears into something else. While subsequent episodes might give it more weight, did we really need that subplot where Watson is having some sort of affair? Did we really need all of those connections to Moriarty, if they were only going to amount to a red herring? The pay-offs were worth it, but the build up seemed clumsy to me. 

I mean, the episode was still fine. It's not like I'm debating whether to continue the series or not and "Game of Thrones"- the only other live-action TV show that I watch- had had significantly worse missteps. But this one was certainly flawed.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 22, 2017)

You should see Lost, Martial.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2017)

I did watch "Lost". I loved it, although it definitely suffered through some lost storythreads. At least in that case, the show had a slow burn buildup, so even if some subplots were never properly resolved (the kid being psychic. Walt, was it?), you at least assumed it was going somewhere in the long run- even if it didn't. It also spread out its mysteries throughout many seasons. "Sherlock, Season 4, Episode 1" is so fast paced and is cramming in so much in such a short running-time that the mind struggles processing it all. This is like an entire seasons worth of content being forced into a single episode.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> That depends. Are french canadians nutritious? I am health-conscious recently.


lol I wouldn't know Yasha-kun

but they say you _are_ what you eat, so... french canadians eat poutine, spaghettis, steaks and maple syrup -- you figure it out

I'll run now before this turns into a Hannibal/Will Graham relationship


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Sherlock (BBC)- Season 4, Episode 1: B-
> 
> It has the same fun quirkiness and style of the previous seasons, and everyone plays their parts well, but it is probably the weakest episode at this point. The narrative just seemed to be jerking around too often and while all of these different storythreads are technically connected, the flow was off. I found myself constantly getting disoriented and lost and before I could get my bearings, the narrative would shift gears into something else. While subsequent episodes might give it more weight, did we really need that subplot where Watson is having some sort of affair? Did we really need all of those connections to Moriarty, if they were only going to amount to a red herring? The pay-offs were worth it, but the build up seemed clumsy to me.
> 
> I mean, the episode was still fine. It's not like I'm debating whether to continue the series or not and "Game of Thrones"- the only other live-action TV show that I watch- had had significantly worse missteps. But this one was certainly flawed.


I watch Carnosaur: the live action series.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm waiting in like at the airport trying to check in at a kiosk.  How is it that people still don't know how to use these things?


----------



## Stringer (Apr 22, 2017)

you travel every other week Rukia, most of those peeps barely know how to use a microwave


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2017)

The World said:


> I watch Carnosaur: the live action series.



Now I'm just depressed...because that should totally exist. That would be a good medium for my dream project, "Carnosaur: WereDinosaurs in SPACE!". It's like "Star Trek", except the crew can transform into dinosaurs and eat people.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

Stringer said:


> you travel every other week Rukia, most of those peeps barely know how to use a microwave


People don't know how to go through the automated checkout stand at the grocery store either.  And everyone shops!  So I really just think most people are stupid.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> People don't know how to go through the automated checkout stand at the grocery store either.  And everyone shops!  So I really just think most people are stupid.




fair enough.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

Avatar movies.  2020-2025.  Lol.  It's cute that James Cameron thinks that people care about that world.


----------



## Ae (Apr 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> People don't know how to go through the automated checkout stand at the grocery store either.  And everyone shops!  So I really just think most people are stupid.



I always use the self-checkout now. Those baggers are almost never gentle with my produces. I hope they all get put out of work.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Avatar movies.  2020-2025.  Lol.  It's cute that James Cameron thinks that people care about that world.



They needed to strike while the iron was hot. "Avatar" was relevant for a few years and I think people would've been more excited if it was fresh in their memories. In the context of 2017, few people care. In 2020, no one will. But I find myself thinking that they will never get made. They've been saying those would be made for years now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

Well they wanted to use some of the same actors.  Will Sigourney Weaver even make it to 2020?  She is getting up there in years.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 22, 2017)

Stringer said:


> lol I wouldn't know Yasha-kun
> 
> but they say you _are_ what you eat, so... french canadians eat poutine, spaghettis, steaks and maple syrup -- you figure it out
> 
> I'll run now before this turns into a Hannibal/Will Graham relationship



Oh relax, I am just messing with your head. I don't eat people. I might lick them, but I never bite nor swallow.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yasha (Apr 22, 2017)

Barely 10 minutes into Fargo season 3 and I can already tell this is going to be better than last season. Ewan McGregor and Mary Elizabeth Winstead. I almost feel like I don't deserve something this good.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Barely 10 minutes into Fargo season 3 and I can already tell this is going to be better than last season. Ewan McGregor and Mary Elizabeth Winstead. I almost feel like I don't deserve something this good.


Really good post Yasha.

MEW is a gem.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Really good post Yasha.
> 
> MEW is a gem.



I think we should recommend it to Stunna. All those shows he is watching isn't good to his taste development. We should take care of our little friend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2017)

Sherlock (BBC)- Season 4, Episode 2: A-

This was a big improvement over its predecessor, as the storythreads flowed together a lot more seamlessly, anchored by a strong overarching plot. Toby Jones is a slimy, repulsive villain who has a great repertoire with Holmes and Watson, while being so disgusting that you can't wait to see him brought down. I liked the character developments, the twists, the resolutions and the set ups for the next episode. If I have any gripes, it's that Watson seemed oddly content in Holmes' presence during their reunion, even though it does eventually become apparent that he's covering up his resentment. For a moment, it just seemed like things were about to fall into their usual routine, when I think it would've been better if his hostility was a little more obvious.


----------



## Slice (Apr 23, 2017)

Ae said:


> I always use the self-checkout now. Those baggers are almost never gentle with my produces. I hope they all get put out of work.



I was so confused by the concept of the bagger in New Zealand.
I was like: "Who is this guy and why is he putting all my stuff in a ridiculous amount of plastic bags?"

Also very annoying how much time that consumes. I don't care how nice you sort that just give me my stuff and get going, the line behind me is already growing.


----------



## Slice (Apr 23, 2017)

This is how ists supposed to be:


(Ignore the bullshit title, most cashiers here are around that speed)


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 23, 2017)

Slice said:


> This is how ists supposed to be:
> 
> 
> (Ignore the bullshit title, most cashiers here are around that speed)


Daaamnn guurl  Gotta respect that shit


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2017)

*The Last Seduction
*
Mind game is fun. If I were a girl, I'd be playing it, too.

7/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 23, 2017)

lol


----------



## Ae (Apr 23, 2017)

Slice said:


> Also very annoying how much time that consumes. I don't care how nice you sort that just give me my stuff and get going, the line behind me is already growing.



Okay I'm just gonna crack your eggs and bruise your apples


----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2017)

Anyone ever been to Utah? Heading to Salt Lake City for some business, but have never been there before.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2017)

I heard it's a no-alcohol state? But since you don't drink, that's not a problem.

Don't ogle at the Mormon ladies though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2017)

Kill List: B

A Crime drama/horror film about two hit-men taking a job to kill three people...and find themselves drawn into something even more vile than they are. The film had atmosphere and I liked a lot of the ambiguity, as the story does go into some strange and quasi-unpredictable territory. The finale is downright terrifying, being reminiscent of a dead subgenre of horror that was popular in the 1970's. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



cult horror. Something about distant, ceremonial fires in the background creeps me out


. But the editing was perhaps too disorienting for my tastes. Obviously some of this was intentional, as characters would be fighting with each-other, only for the next cut to be them reconciling and being happy. It was jarring, but the ending felt like it was missing way too much, not to mention it being very predictable and kind of cheap. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It was painfully obvious that the wife and son were 'the hunchback', which would've been fine on its own. But the movie needed an emotional reaction from its protagonist for it to connect? Plus, it was just kind of unsatisfying seeing her abduction happen off-screen, when just a scene ago, she was gunning the intruders down.




Still, a solid movie and an interesting watch. It's currently on hulu, so you might want to check it out if you have that service.

Edit: Part of me wonders if this is kind of like "The Wailing", where the answers are there, but you have to find them as the movie isn't going to deliver them to you. Either way, "The Wailing" was my favorite movie of 2016. "Kill List" was good, but wouldn't make any of my top 10 lists.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2017)

Detective said:


> Anyone ever been to Utah? Heading to Salt Lake City for some business, but have never been there before.



theres not much to do unless u like heroin and meth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 24, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Kill List: B
> 
> A Crime drama/horror film about two hit-men taking a job to kill three people...and find themselves drawn into something even more vile than they are. The film had atmosphere and I liked a lot of the ambiguity, as the story does go into some strange and quasi-unpredictable territory. The finale is downright terrifying, being reminiscent of a dead subgenre of horror that was popular in the 1970's.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


This movie is weeeeeiirrrdd as fuuuckkk

Creeps me out just thinking about it smh


----------



## Detective (Apr 24, 2017)

Parallax said:


> theres not much to do unless u like heroin and meth



So you're saying I have no options. 

Well, fuck. 

Gonna be bored as hell.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 24, 2017)

No he's saying you got one, two actually. Heroin and/or meth!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2017)

I watched Power Rangers and it was okay.  It would have been much better without the Power Rangers though.  If this was just about a bunch of misfit kids acquiring powers.  Would have been a fantastic Chronicle sequel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2017)

After watching the movie, I  really disagree with that statement.

Power Rangers is as much a Chronicle sequel as Split was a Me, Myself, and Irene sequel.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 24, 2017)

*Hush*- This was more of a horror movie than Don't Breathe was since it felt like a game of cat and mouse. It's too bad the characters were meh, but goddam that ending was something.

*My rating: 7.8/10*

*Everything Before Us*- This kinda reminds me of the first episode in Black Mirror's third season. I expected the movie to be all doom and gloom in exposing the system, but the characters manged to keep it lighthearted. The DEI rep was a pleasant surprise.

*My rating: 8/10*

*5 Centimeters per Second*-It was really pretty...but that's the only stand out thing about it besides the ending montage. I do like how it showed the growing distance between the protagonists as they go their separate ways in life, but it just felt like it was missing something.

*My rating: 7/10*

*Ong Bak 2*- I have never seen a generic kung fu movie before, but I imagine this is what one looks like. I could barely stand the first Ong Bak, but Ong Bak 2 was on a completely different level of stupid. Stopped watching after Jaa killed that witch in the cave.

*My rating: 3/10*

May watch later and fast forward to the fights.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yasha (Apr 24, 2017)

*Penny Dreadful season 3
*
I am glad they ended it before it turned into another X-FIles. I shall remember this show, not for its gore, but for its beautiful poetic dialogues, given life by the enchanting voices of its brilliant cast, that have always been music to my ears.

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

I couldn't have continued on with the show without Hecate any way tbh.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 25, 2017)

Your Name - 4/5 

I think it got a little confused towards the end while trying to resolve the town evacuation. Felt like a lot of exposition. But the characterization, visuals, and pacing overall were very good. A better anime film. It had a certain sense of wonder but not quite as much as tickles my fancy. Would recommend, very accessible.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I couldn't have continued on with the show without Hecate any way tbh.



The Thanatologist wasn't your type?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2017)

SPLIT: 7.5/10

McAvoy did a wonderful job portraying those 23 characters 
but the real highlight was Anya's bouncing tits while she was running away


----------



## The World (Apr 25, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Penny Dreadful season 3
> *
> I am glad they ended it before it turned into another X-FIles. I shall remember this show, not for its gore, but for its beautiful poetic dialogues, given life by the enchanting voices of its brilliant cast, that have always been music to my ears.
> 
> 8/10


the ending was tragic, like what a fuck you to the fans.

Hate producers and the behind the scenes mess that fuck up great shows like this


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 25, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> *5 Centimeters per Second*-It was really pretty...but that's the only stand out thing about it besides the ending montage. I do like how it showed the growing distance between the protagonists as they go their separate ways in life, but it just felt like it was missing something.


5cms is bland and shallow asf

I think 7/10 is a generous rating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Apr 25, 2017)

The World said:


> the ending was tragic, like what a fuck you to the fans.
> 
> Hate producers and the behind the scenes mess that fuck up great shows like this



Fam, how are you?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

The new Kingsman looked pretty good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The new Kingsman looked pretty good.



lol, I liked the cowboy theme for the American Statesmen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ae (Apr 25, 2017)

@Parallax

Got Future Islands and Car Seat Headrest tickets!


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2017)

The World said:


> the ending was tragic, like what a fuck you to the fans.
> 
> Hate producers and the behind the scenes mess that fuck up great shows like this



You prefer a cheesy ending where Dracula is killed and Ethan and Vanessa live happily ever after?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2017)

I actually enjoy this trend of using retro songs in trailers, especially when they're edited very well and "Kingsman 2" looked cool...although how in the f@ck is Collin Firth there?


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 26, 2017)

Bulletproof glasses supposedly. He was shot in the left eye, so the bullet only seems to have damaged his eye.

No surprise if he's the villain.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2017)

It's called bad writing


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 26, 2017)

It's called a movie

It's better than the writing of at least 90% action flicks out there


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2017)

Yasha said:


> You prefer a cheesy ending where Dracula is killed and Ethan and Vanessa live happily ever after?


I prefer an ending that wasn't rushed faster than a side hoe leaving a married man's house after coitus


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> It's called a movie
> 
> It's better than the writing of at least 90% action flicks out there



are you saying movies cannot have bad writing?


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm saying this is gold in comparison to what we're having, and if you're complaining about this type of writing, I don't know what the fuck satisfies you.

It's an action movie for fucks sake! on top of that, it's perfectly self-aware of the ridiculous elements it uses. The first one had a paraplegic for an assassin, I mean cmon


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> I'm saying this is gold in comparison to what we're having, and if you're complaining about this type of writing, I don't know what the fuck satisfies you.
> 
> It's an action for fucks sake! on top of that, it's perfectly self-aware of the ridiculous elements it uses. The first one had a paraplegic for an assassin, I mean cmon



good writing

also what does it being an action film has anything to do with calling bad writing bad wrliting, don't get mad at me cause I choose not to lower my standards just because of a genre type.  There are enough action films that don't have doodoo writing.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

The World said:


> I prefer an ending that wasn't rushed faster than a side hoe leaving a married man's house after coitus


I do feel like the ending was rushed.  Almost like they found out last minute that they weren't getting a 4th season.  (They claim they knew all along that season 3 was the end.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 26, 2017)

Parallax said:


> good writing
> 
> also what does it being an action film has anything to do with calling bad writing bad wrliting, don't get mad at me cause I choose not to lower my standards just because of a genre type.  There are enough action films that don't have doodoo writing.


But IT IS good writing, because it fits the type of movie they're trying to make perfectly! It's completely intended, it's not supposed to be realistic!
You disliking that, is another case entirely.

I mean, didn't everyone know he'd be coming back?

I bet you just loooved the raid


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2017)

are you saying the Raid was a bad movie?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> After watching the movie, I  really disagree with that statement.
> 
> Power Rangers is as much a Chronicle sequel as Split was a Me, Myself, and Irene sequel.


I think you are crazy if you don't see the similarities.  I think you mentioned Power Rangers sequels.

If they do make the sequels.  I want to see very little Power Rangers involved.  I want to see them at school.  I want to see their changing dynamics with their parents and with other kids at school.    Maybe they have a rivalry with a transfer student that also happens to have power ranger abilities.  That's what I want.  Less Goldar nonsense.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 26, 2017)

Parallax said:


> are you saying the Raid was a bad movie?



I just knew it


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

Picked up my La La Land blu Ray yesterday.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> I just knew it


Answer my question, and btw I did not tell u my opinion of the Raid so you are making assumptions.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh you don't have to, it's too predictable.

And no, I do not find The Raid to be a bad movie. Rated it 7/10 iirc, or 6 at the very least(Very positive, or positive in my book). I still remember this thread bandwagoning it tho 

But you praising The Raid, and saying Kingsman has bad writing is hypocritical, don't you agree?
One guy beats up hundreds with his bare fists, awww yeeea! The other denies death with james bond bulletproof glasses(the movie isn't even serious), Booo!
Surely I'm not the only one who sees the irony in this


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2017)

I dont think u know what irony means since one is a plot device while the other isn't and youre just

actuallly nah imma just dip out

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 26, 2017)

Welp, you're missing the point, intentionally or not. Either way, I'd rather spend my time in better ways than drag this any further.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2017)

yasha you need this


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2017)

The World said:


> yasha you need this



Black white guy in America sounds like someone we know.

Also, why did you search for video like this? Is over-masturbation concerning you?


----------



## Detective (Apr 26, 2017)

Yasha asking those hard hitting investigatory questions without chill.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Black white guy in America sounds like someone we know.
> 
> Also, why did you search for video like this? Is over-masturbation concerning you?


wasn't searching. youtube algorithms bruh


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2017)

The World said:


> wasn't searching. youtube algorithms bruh



Um...youtube algorithm only recommends _related _videos based on your past searches.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2017)

sure it does 

it gives me random shit all the time


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2017)

Speaking of which, youtube recommends me to see this.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2017)

onison the p*d*p****?

seems legit


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2017)

How did the rumour about my pedophilic tendency start anyway? I mean, I have been wearing this signature like forever. Are people just blind or they think it's my ruse to throw people off?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2017)

Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children: C-

I just want to start by saying that I can never remember this fucking title, as the name isn't particularly catchy and yet it's longer than it probably needed to be. The film was striving to be "X-Men" meets "Harry Potter", but ended up being more like "Percy Jackson"...although not as bad. The special effects were mostly good, Eva Green and Samuel L. Jackson are awesomely over-the-top in their limited screen-time and there was a point where I was thoroughly enjoying myself. The first half seems like it's all explaining this world and it's a little on the boring side, especially as this world is also convoluted and a little on the boring side. But when the hollows attack, it started working, having the right combination of fun and intense. But then the finale lost that momentum, for the movie starts becoming REALLY silly. The slapstick humor felt like such a betrayal of the established tone that nothing could really save it. 

They also try to cram in too much story without giving us any kind of catharsis. 
- The Grandfather was apparently distant towards his son (the protagonists Father), but them introducing this makes me wonder if the Grandfather was kind of an asshole as it never has a pay-off. No reconciliation or implication of remorse. In fact, they never really resolve the emotional conflict between the protagonist and his Father either. The last we see of the latter is him giving up chasing his son after about five steps of running. 

- Was that Victor kid dead? Or in a comatose state? They say he's dead, but Miss Peregrine appears to wipe away a tear from his face, implying the latter. Either way, he's apparently left in the school when it's bombed, but no one addresses this.

- People and animals start getting savaged on the island they are staying and the locals start to suspect either the protagonist or his Father, but this doesn't go anywhere. The subplot is just dropped and forgotten about. 

- The passages of time are all fucked up. They spend all of this time getting to an underwater ship, but cut away when they leave and I was wondering how they got back to the surface, as she would have to remove her weights and try not to float away. In fact, she loses her shoes later on, but seemingly has them back for the finale. 

-The movie seemed uncomfortable acknowledging that the protagonist is technically in love with his Grandfather's ex-girlfriend. 

- Did the Nazi's just seriously save the day???

So yeah, the movie was a mess, trying to cram too much story in a relatively small amount of time, so a lot of the exposition was forced and awkward, nor was it always clear enough. I guess it was adequate enough, but I'm not interested in a sequel.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2017)

*Guardians of the Galaxy 2*

Congratulations Marvel, you just reached your new low. Making characters laugh at their own jokes doesn't make them any funnier.

Please let it flop, guys.

3/10

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Guardians of the Galaxy 2*
> 
> Congratulations Marvel, you just reached your new low. Making characters laugh at their own jokes doesn't make them any funnier.
> 
> ...



No. Maybe if you weren't suffering from porn induced erectile dysfunction, then we'd listen to you. "Carnosaur" treats that, you know.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2017)

I am serious, Martial. It's like watching a bunch of oversized kids playing heroes. They tried so hard to make you laugh with their 5-year-old's jokes it's depressing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone else going to check out The Circle this weekend?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 27, 2017)

Just been to see an advanced screening of King Arthur, and I have to say it was fantastic. Real talk.

Ritchie has his usual characters that are charming and funny. Some fantastic acting going on throughout and a strong script.

Great camera work with lots of little techniques used to make it that bit more enjoyable.

The antagonist was good too, not stupid or weak.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The antagonist also had an OP "form" that was something straight out of Dark Souls. The fight at the end was basically a boss fight and it looked great. 




Not too much CGI used, apart from one scene where it's quite heavy, but it's understandable for that moment.

Definitely one to see, I'd give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2017)

when u show ignored posts and found out pasta was arguing with LIVERBIRD

hey pasta want to go argue with tetra and rica next


----------



## Parallax (Apr 27, 2017)

tetra is too busy raising a kid and rica is never gonna come back here again


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 28, 2017)

La La Land was an absolute snore fest. those oscar nominations were retarded.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 28, 2017)

*Love off the Cuff
*
Finale to Hong Kong's equivalent of Before Sunrise trilogy.

8/10


*I am a Hero
*
A zombie flick filled with typical Japanese WTF moments. A mangaka fighting alongside a cute highschool girl played by Arimura Kasumi and a pretty nurse played by Nagasawa Masami. Basically an otaku's fantasy version of zombiecalypse.

Usually zombies are depicted as a bunch of similar-looking, faceless individuals whose major threat lies in their numbers. While this film still predictably reaches its climax with a stampede, it departs from the convention in the sense that it has quite a number of uniquely designed zombies with distinct ability that stand out.

7.5/10


----------



## John Wick (Apr 28, 2017)

The magnificent Seven 2016

loved it Vincent Dnorfino was exceptionally good in my opinion.


----------



## Didi (Apr 28, 2017)

>MEW will never be your bridge partner in crime


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

MEW might be the most under appreciated talent in Hollywood.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 28, 2017)

Dat ass.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey Grape.


----------



## Grape (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi Rukia


----------



## Yasha (Apr 29, 2017)

*Creepy
*
Kiyoshi Kurosawa's suspense thriller.

6/10


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2017)

Yo Grapey


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2017)

The Circle:  C.

I feel nothing about it.  I was entertained and it was going along pretty good for a while.  The third act was terrible though.

Bill Paxton is dead, right?  He was in the movie and I was really surprised to see him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 29, 2017)

The Woman in Green: C-

This is one of those old Sherlock Holmes movies starring Basil Rathbone and it has not aged very well. Holmes' deductions and observations are mostly pretty weak, like him revealing how the killer broke into the house. Everyone seems taken aback, as if they were incapable of seeing the obvious muddy footprints leading from the the window. Moriarty's involvement seemed kind of forced and he sort of gets in the way of the titular woman in green, who in turn undermines Moriarty's presence. She should've been the main antagonist, especially as his plan is convoluted and kind of stupid for a seasoned criminal mastermind. The finale is so bad, because Moriarty stupidly has the woman lure Holmes to their hideout and we're supposed to believe that Holmes has been hypnotized. But we knew Holmes knew he was walking into a trap and since they made a big point that he believes in hypnotism, we know he is somewhat faking it, so there isn't any suspense when he's forced to walk on the edge of the building. The resolution is so anti-climactic and disappointing. Also, Nigel Bruce's Doctor Watson was really dumb, partially for the sake of comedy (eh) and partially for the sake of making Holmes look smarter, because the writers were too lazy to make Holmes look actually smart (so instead, everyone looks stupid).

There are some moments where the black and white cinematography really worked though, such as when it's revealed a character was hiding in the shadows all along, but we could not see him. Rathbone is phoning it in as Holmes and that is another problem, as Holmes was only as interesting as the actor who portrayed him during that time period. The film doesn't really challenge him, the clues falling into place because of the villains' stupidity, nor is he ever really in danger. These days, the movies will emphasize his social ineptness and psychological disorders- which can even borderline on madness, but here he is well-adjusted, charming and liked by everyone who meets him. Basil Rathbone made for a great Sherlock Holmes, but this was like his...11th Sherlock Holmes movie? He could play the role in his sleep at this point and he kind of does. BUT- he also has a naturals chemistry with everyone he encounters. His banter with Watson and the Woman in Green actually kind of works and the best scene throughout the entire movie is his first confrontation with Moriarty. I liked their repertoire so much that I wish the film used its Moriarty to better effect, so it's not devoid of merit...But by todays standards, "The Woman in Green" doesn't really stand out.


----------



## Ae (Apr 29, 2017)

The Americans S1E1:

Ehhhhhhhh


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2017)

Ae said:


> The Americans S1E1:
> 
> Ehhhhhhhh


Masterpiece.  Payback is on tomorrow night.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2017)

Caddyshack: A-

I liked it. The cast all had chemistry with each-other, even though a lot of them didn't get along in real life. There were a lot of funny exchanges and quirky characters. It held up surprisingly well.


----------



## Slice (Apr 30, 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy 2 - 4/5

Its fun. A lot of laughs. Could have used a bit less of all the inter-family drama. Nebula is wasted here.
First was better, but its still very enjoyable.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2017)

Yasha's just angry because he's been nofapping.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Nebula was legit the one character I was interested in.


----------



## Ratchet (Apr 30, 2017)

Fast and Furious 8 - 3/10

Should have ended 5 movies ago.


----------



## mali (Apr 30, 2017)

snails in the rain- 5/10 still as aimless as ever and i cant even lie and act like it could have been something great. almost as if its supposed to be bad now that i think about it :/


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2017)

*The Chef at the South Polar
*
Food porn

6/10


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2017)

People born before Stunna can appreciate this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> People born before Stunna can appreciate this.




Watch this, Yash


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2017)

it's nice that you guys are trying to keep this place alive


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2017)

I don't know what makes you say that, Warudo. I am trying my best to kill this place.



Detective said:


> Watch this, Yash



Over one hour


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2017)

*Perfect Sense
*
A strange epidemic spreads across the world. First people lose their sense of smell, then taste, then hearing and finally sight. Society crumbles and begins to fall into anarchy, but some people always find their way to continue life.

Prime Eva Green 

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2017)

Force: Five- C+

"Force: Five (1981)" has a brilliant martial arts gimmick, where the titular group of heroes are primarily played by C-movie villains, such as Richard Norton and Benny 'The Jet' Urquidez, among other familiar faces. Real-life Karate Champion Joe Lewis plays their leader and the film is directed by Robert Clouse, who is primarily known for the martial arts classic "Enter the Dragon". The movie is pretty bad in that 1980's, cheesy, low budgeted actioner kind of way, but I enjoyed it as such. The choreography sucks, even though you can tell everyone involved is really skilled. The finale pits the most famous Karate champion of his time against the Father of Hapkido in America (Han Bong-soo), yet both men look like they're holding back, trying not to hurt each-other and there was probably very little rehearsal time. It was very awkward and I was amused. Seeing Urquidez, who is probably mostly famous for being that pale, creepy looking dude who fought Jackie Chan in "Wheels on Meals" and "Dragons Forever" (the former often being considered one of Jackie Chan's best fights EVER), is so miscast as the ladies man of the group that the idea practically goes full circle and becomes amazing. The plot has the heroes being sent to an island inhabited by a cult, whose leader (Han Bong-soo) is involved in some shady business. They have to rescue the daughter of the senator and predictability ensues, as this movie adores cliches and yes, Clouse is ripping off his own movies at this point in his career. As I said, it's pretty bad, but the cast appears to be enjoying themselves and their enthusiasm is contagious. Joe Lewis actually is a decent actor and has screen presence, so he could've become a bigger movie star, but perhaps this wasn't the ideal breakthrough movie for him. If I have any real complaints, it's just that most of the cast is sidelined for the bulk of the film, waiting nearby the helicopter until they're summoned for the finale. But I'd recommend it for those who like this kind of trash, such as myself.


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2017)

*20th century women*
Solid flick. Starts off a bit stronger than it finishes imo, but decent all around, I enjoyed it. I think this is the first thing I've seen Annete Bening in since American Beauty, but she's still great.


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2017)

Detective said:


> Yo Grapey



Choices always were a problem for you. What you need is someone strong to guide you.

Like me.


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2017)

@Parallax You may want to see the country side this weekend. The anti-me makes his move between 5/6-5/8. It's going to be a big one :/


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2017)

Taking my crown Friday night, bitches.

Heavy was the cost, but not as heavy as the anti-me.


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2017)

Stunna has been missing for days. I wonder if he is visiting his white gf's parents. That worries me. We need to arrange a rescue mission if he doesn't show up by end of week.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Stunna has been missing for days. I wonder if he is visiting his white gf's parents. That worries me. We need to arrange a rescue mission if he doesn't show up by end of week.



The other possibility is that he got addicted to KFC again.

But I agree with your rescue mission idea, regardless.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2017)

Gamera Vs Jiger: C

Gamera enters rape-and-revenge territory...and I'm not really joking, as Jiger impregnates Gamera after stabbing him with his phallic weapon. The kids are then forced to enter Gamera "Fantastic Voyage"-style and give him an abortion...Once again, not really kidding...They encounter the baby-Jiger, who shoots a sticky white liquid at them before they kill it. At the end, Gamera cuts off the phallic weapon (castration?) and penetrates Jiger with a foreign object...Definitely a rape-and-revenge movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

Hopefully Dark Tower is good.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2017)

Sherlock, Season 4- Episode 3: A

I have to admit...I loved the finale. The almost "Saw"-esque structure was different, provided lots of little twists, turns, deductions and mind games and the suspense was high. But there was also a strong emotional resolution as well and I like how Sherlock has completed his character arc. There is talk of a Season 5, but can they go anywhere else with this? Everything has been wrapped up, so unless they embrace the absurd and have Sherlock take on the supernatural, the story is completed. 

With that said, I wouldn't mind seeing Benedict Cumberbatch's Sherlock Holmes taking on dinosaurs, like that Asylum movie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2017)

@The World


----------



## Didi (May 4, 2017)

I didn't really like Song to Song 
Parts with Fassbender were great but the rest... occasionally moments of beauty but mostly meh


Shame too, Knight of Cups was great. Oh well.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2017)

Mentally disturbed kids are kind of cute. :S

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The World (May 5, 2017)

para's favorite director


----------



## mali (May 5, 2017)

rebel without a cause- 5/10 this shit was a fuckery on all possible levels. wouldve worked much better as a gay thriller imo. man the 50's were a brazy time for white teens :/


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2017)

Didi said:


> I didn't really like Song to Song
> Parts with Fassbender were great but the rest... occasionally moments of beauty but mostly meh
> 
> 
> Shame too, Knight of Cups was great. Oh well.


Song to Song was great.  Knight of Cups was a mess!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy 2: B-

I enjoyed it enough, as the visuals are still breathtaking and colorful, while the chemistry amongst the cast worked and the jokes mostly made me laugh. But the movie is too long, considering it doesn't really have a plot. About half-way through, I realized that the narrative was comprised of multiple subplots, not much of an over-arching story. I was still enjoying myself though until the ending, which was WAY too long winded. I felt the emotions it wanted me to feel, but then it didn't know when to let me go and I went from the intended catharsis it was asking of me to just kind of irritated. I also took some SERIOUS issues with the villain, who might be a worse villain than the Enchantress from "Suicide Squad". 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurt Russell is his usual cool self until he reveals himself to be the baddie. This 'twist' is very predictable, but at no point did I ever find him to be menacing. He's still strangely charming even when admitting that he killed Peter's Mother...even when he's become a gratuitous special effect. I couldn't take him seriously. Also, the CGI used for him started to get questionable and the final battle suffered from it




People bitch about Ronan, but I never understood why. He was the perfect foil for the Guardians, an evil being to match their anti-hero ways, a stiff who seems to think he's in a much different kind of superhero movie. People who complain about the lack of good villains in the Marvel Cinematic Universe don't seem to realize that these movies are made to be about the heroes, not the villains. Comic Book movies DID focus on the villains in the past, which is a large part of why the genre started to rot. But this villain wasn't really that compelling on his/her own, nor did they make for a good foil. If anything, they drew more attention to the lack of story. 

BUT even though this might be one of the weaker Marvel flicks, along with "Thor 2" and "Incredible Hulk", at least when Marvel fucks up, they fuck up softly. The movie is fine, providing just enough entertainment to be worth watching, even if it's not one I'll likely revisit. Don't listen to Yasha, because he has not seen "Carnosaur". Listen to me, for I type this posts without wearing any pants.


----------



## Jessica (May 6, 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2: 8/10

I really liked it! The first movie had much better pacing, but I think the second movie is much funnier,


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2017)

Martial, your lowbrow, juvenile sense of humour disappoints me.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Martial, your lowbrow, juvenile sense of humour disappoints me.



That's what your Mom said...last night!


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2017)

Seriously man, you find GotF2 jokes funny? I don't recall laughing at that kind of jokes even while I was 5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Seriously man, you find GotF2 jokes funny? I don't recall laughing at that kind of jokes even while I was 5.



Comedy is chaotic, some will find the most acclaimed comedies to be boring, some will find the most panned comedies to be hilarious. It's pointless debating on what is funny or not, as it's just an emotional response. I didn't laugh at all during "Bridesmaids"- which is beloved, but for some reason I get a few chuckles out of "Stan Hellsing"- which is considered only marginally superior to those infamous parody flicks. If my sense of humor is low brow, I can't help it, but I live in a country that made Adam Sandler into a huge star, so I don't need anything more. If anything, I wish I was even more low brow, because than I wouldn't want to jab a screwdriver into my brain every time I think about "Grown Ups 2".


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2017)

I remember people calling You Don't Mess with Zohan funny. I almost rolled my eyes to the back of my head.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2017)

Somewhere out there, someone is calling "Jack and Jill" funny.


----------



## Didi (May 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Song to Song was great.  Knight of Cups was a mess!




Wow, agree to disagree I guess

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2017)

I watched a new Transformers trailer and the trailer was actually really exciting.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I watched a new Transformers trailer and the trailer was actually really exciting.



Most of the Transformers trailers are really good. It's like the movies themselves exists to provide cool trailers.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I watched a new Transformers trailer and the trailer was actually really exciting.



I haven't watched a TF film in theatres since the 2nd one.


----------



## Yasha (May 7, 2017)

@Detective  Sorry about your Raptors. 


*Gifted
*
The little girl who plays Mary is really gifted. Chris Evans is great, too.

Love the dialogues, the pace and the unexpected twist. My favourite 2017 film so far.

9.5/10

@MartialHorror This is my kind of funny.


----------



## Liverbird (May 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully Dark Tower is good.


Doesn't look like it, unfortunately.

I'm still watching it either way. I'm in love with K. Winnick


----------



## Liverbird (May 7, 2017)

Silence is a modern classic. Brilliant filmmaking.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2017)

Doctor Strange: A-

My opinions still stand, in that it embodies everything that the MCU represents right now, so liking or disliking it comes down to what you feel about the Marvel formula. If you're of the opinion it has grown stale, then you won't care for this. If you still enjoy it, then you should like this. It executes said formula well, but doesn't try anything new.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2017)

Yasha said:


> @Detective  Sorry about your Raptors.



I hope all this downfall leads to no more Casey, at the very least.

Otherwise, this is me, brother:


----------



## Liverbird (May 7, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Doctor Strange: A-
> 
> My opinions still stand, in that it embodies everything that the MCU represents right now, so liking or disliking it comes down to what you feel about the Marvel formula. If you're of the opinion it has grown stale, then you won't care for this. If you still enjoy it, then you should like this. It executes said formula well, but doesn't try anything new.


Dr. Strange was entertaining enough, but I feel like A- is very generous.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2017)

I consider most of these ratings to be more personal, more of a reaction. I'm a huge Marvel Movie fanboy, so I got the most out of it. If I were to do a more formal rating, I'd either rate it a 3/4 (written review) or a 7.5/10 (video reviews), as I think it's good, not great. But I do often really like and adore good movies. Hell, I can really like and adore bad movies too, lol.


----------



## Liverbird (May 7, 2017)

I understand, fair enough. Although, even from your point of view, do you really not think it had heaps of room for improvement? 

I like Marvel, but I can't help but dislike the movies they're making(I'd rather not go into the obvious details). However, Ant Man, GotG and Dr. Strange were somewhat better than the rest but still so very flawed. I can't help but feel sad far the path Marvel have taken on filmmaking.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> I understand, fair enough. Although, even from your point of view, do you really not think it had heaps of room for improvement?
> 
> I like Marvel, but I can't help but dislike the movies they're making(I'd rather not go into the obvious details). However, Ant Man, GotG and Dr. Strange were somewhat better than the rest but still so very flawed. I can't help but feel sad far the path Marvel have taken on filmmaking.



Not off the top of my head, as the biggest flaws I can think of do serve a function. The love interest is tacked on, but they may have actually been trying to break the rules of the formula there, as the hero doesn't get the girl in the end. Not sure what they could've done there, as there isn't enough time to flesh her out, nor can she have just been removed as she serves to show Strange's character development. The villain is kind of bland, but the Marvel movies are more about the heroes, with villains merely serving as hurdles for them to overcome. A better villain might've taken the focus away from Strange. 

I like the path Marvel has taken on filmmaking, even if eventually their formula will get old and the franchise will waver. But currently, I've enjoyed all of these movies on some level.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2017)

The Relic (1997)- C-

I really wanted to like this movie, as it's a big budgeted, high concept, claustrophobic monster flick, an unusual combination that ALMOST works. The plot surrounds a monster attacking people in a Museum, but whereas it initially starts off with it picking off the night watchman or the occasional wanderer, it becomes more and more ambitious until it's taking on large groups of people. The second half of the movie almost plays out like a disaster flick, which was pretty cool. The monster itself has a pretty sick lovecraft-ian design and the special effects are pretty good, with even the CGI being only a little dated. 

So what went wrong? For one, the script isn't very good for...many, many reasons. The characters are broadly defined to the point of being annoying, or they aren't defined at all. Tom Sizemore's protagonist is superstitious and the movie will remind you of this every 5 minutes. There are also some unanswered questions and plot holes. Maybe I missed something, but they say that the monster is eating human brains because it can't get these exotic leaves. They make a big point that something broke into the crate the same night it killed the night watch, so...why did it kill the night watchman? Did the main chick and the anthropologist who was obviously turned into the monster (it's supposed to be a 'twist', but it's so obvious this is where they're going based off the first f@cking scene) have some fling in the past that turned sour? She doesn't speak highly of him and he (as the monster) seems somewhat hesitant to attack her, but if they had a past connection, I missed that piece of exposition. Also, why did that tribe turn him into a monster anyway? Meh, the biggest problem though was the lighting. I'm not sure if it was how these scenes were lit, or if the DVD transfer was just bad, but I could barely make out a thing. At times, I couldn't even tell who was who. 

So "The Relic" probably would've been good if the lighting was better and the script had some holes filled, as it's well paced and balances excitement and suspense nicely. Too bad.


----------



## Liverbird (May 8, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Not off the top of my head, as the biggest flaws I can think of do serve a function. The love interest is tacked on, but they may have actually been trying to break the rules of the formula there, as the hero doesn't get the girl in the end. Not sure what they could've done there, as there isn't enough time to flesh her out, nor can she have just been removed as she serves to show Strange's character development. The villain is kind of bland, but the Marvel movies are more about the heroes, with villains merely serving as hurdles for them to overcome. A better villain might've taken the focus away from Strange.
> 
> I like the path Marvel has taken on filmmaking, even if eventually their formula will get old and the franchise will waver. But currently, I've enjoyed all of these movies on some level.


I understand and I'm glad you're satisfied.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 9, 2017)

*Moonlight: *7.5/10

Need to rewatch.


----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2017)

I never considered myself homophobic. But Moonlight and Mark Ruffalo's The Normal Heart make me doubt myself. There is something disconcerting about seeing the stereotypically masculine black guys kiss each other.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bluebeard (May 9, 2017)

I just looked away lol.

I will say that I really did like Moonlight's message about black masculinity but I also think it could've expanded and went further in depth.

*Get Out: *7/10

Solid movie but I feel like it was a little over hyped. Pretty predictable overall but I liked a lot of the cringe humor that was used in the movie. The first sunken place scene was perfect though.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Guys.  My Fifty Shades Darker blu ray has arrived.


----------



## Didi (May 10, 2017)

For shame, Rukia. For shame.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  My Fifty Shades Darker blu ray has arrived.



wtf man?


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

There's probably a couple of minutes of good content, right?


----------



## Grape (May 10, 2017)

Hey guys, can I borrow some cash? Anything helps and everyone will benefit.

Google Wallet stchristsoffer@gmail.com


----------



## Grape (May 10, 2017)

If I am correct, and 

I am who I say I am, I will do my best to get you all balls deep in celebrity pussy.


----------



## Grape (May 10, 2017)

But only if you contribute to my cause.


----------



## Grape (May 10, 2017)

Sorry, I may be Jesus, but I can't time travel you all back to 1995 to fuck "Prime Portman".

And I can't let you fuck "Prime" anything. You disgusting pedos. 

But I'll try for anything you want.


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2017)

Grape said:


> Sorry, I may be Jesus, but I can't time travel you all back to 1995 to fuck "Prime Portman".



You lost Masterrace there, who is probably the third wealthiest guy on this thread.


----------



## Ae (May 10, 2017)

Also, _No Strings Attached _Portman is objectively Prime Portman.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

I don't think I know No Strings Attached Portman.  Closer Portman was good.  I liked seeing her give a lap dance with a pink wig on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2017)

I haven't seen No Strings Attached, but I do love Closer Portman.

Although that probably has something to do with my obsession with weeping women.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

And you know.  I actually have given people free money, a few times now.  I'm shopping online.  I see something I want.  I pay for it via PayPal.  I never receive my order.


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2017)

Happened to me once. I bought an Irish whistle and it never came. It wasn't a large amount, but it still made me lose a little more of whatever little faith I have left in humanity.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2017)

Incarnate: D

The film stars Aaron Eckhart and can best be described as "Inception, with an exorcism twist...and shitty". Eckhart plays someone who can enter peoples dreams of the possessed and 'evict' their demonic entities. It's an interesting hybrid of concepts and to the films credit, it moves quickly enough that many might even find it to be passably entertaining. The cast are all trying their hardest to make it work and they mostly turn in stellar performances. The kid who plays Bruce Wayne in "Gotham" is here as the possessed kid and you can tell this movie sat on the shelf for awhile (filmed in 2013, released in 2016) because he looks younger here than he does in the first season of Gotham. His performance isn't great, but he doesn't get much to do either. The problem is that all of these characters are unlikable. They're all snarky and hostile, with seemingly every interaction being vitriolic. They're also prone to doing REALLY stupid things in order to advance the plot. The ending pissed me off for this reason. 

It's not scary, but I think it's trying to be more exciting than scary, although nothing about the direction really stood out either way. The direction was more mediocre than bad, but the writing is really bad, so "Incarnate" is bad.


----------



## Didi (May 11, 2017)

I'm surprised Yasha didn't say anything about preferring Léon Portman


----------



## Yasha (May 11, 2017)

Didi said:


> I'm surprised Yasha didn't say anything about preferring Léon Portman



Because everyone already knows that's her prime. No point telling people 1+1=2.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  My Fifty Shades Darker blu ray has arrived.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2017)

@Detective holy shit dude.  Never buy into the Rockets again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Detective holy shit dude.  Never guy into the Rockets again!


No fucking heart...what a middle finger to the fans who paid to see them play.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2017)

People probably paid over $500 for good seats to that game.  No Leonard.  Elimination game.  I bet a lot of fans were extremely optimistic heading to the game tonight.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2017)

No Tony, no Leonard, still pop-a-bitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2017)

But her e-mails.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2017)

King Arthur: Legend of the Sword- D-

The only reason it got a D- is because even though it's terrible, it's...fascinatingly terrible. You can tell that this is a Guy Ritchie movie based on its hyperactive style, so expect a lot of his usual musical cues, editing transitions, hyperactive camerawork and stylized dialogue, but none of it works here. In fact, the more Guy Ritchie'isms to appear in a scene, the worse it got which is strange because these are also the only moments where you can see the effort. The most extreme example is when Arthur is relating a previous event to the guy who plays Roose Bolton in "Game of Thrones". The scene is supposed to be quirky and cool, but it ends up being annoying, even though I can't pinpoint why. Maybe the editor is to blame, or perhaps the "Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels" way of storytelling just doesn't work in this kind of period piece. The acting is OK, but Charlie Hunnam lacks the charisma to carry the film, Jude Law is too restrained with his performance and Aidan Gillen is so awkwardly miscast that I struggled with taking him seriously. Don't get me wrong, I like the actor and he's f@cking awesome as Littlefinger in "Game of Thrones", but he delivers every line with those sinister inflections (which he uses as Littlefinger) even though he's supposed to be a good guy. 

The action is over-the-top, to the point where wielding Excalibur gives you super human abilities. I don't mind this idea, but the visual style is too dreary and bleak for such an absurd concept. I felt like this movie was 30 minutes too short, as a lot of information seems missing- I wasn't always sure who was supposed to be who or what their relationship with a character was supposed to be. Some storythreads are introduced, but are closed before anything can be done with them. There are abrupt jumps through time and some exposition is rushed through so quickly that you might be confused as to what is happening. Sometimes, you need to know more about the source material (such as with the lady in the lake), but it also changes so much about the source material that you will be confused anyway. Yet for a film that feels like a lot was cut out, "King Arthur" also feels like it's 30 minutes too long. I got bored after awhile. So yeah, I'd say it's a failure, but at least it's an interesting failure.


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2017)

That bad, huh? I like The Man from U.N.C.L.E., but I have no interest to see King Arthur. 

Has anyone seen Alien yet? Some negative reviews are posted on its thread, but I trust you guys' opinions more.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2017)

I thought "The Man From UNCLE" was OK. "King Arthur" might've been good...or at least better, at some point, but it probably got a good raping in the editing process. One thing I will say with Guy Ritchie though, whether he's making a good or a bad movie, I always feel like he's trying his hardest. Sometimes his style just doesn't work out. 

I'm really eager to see "Alien: Covenant", even though the marketing campaign has mostly underwhelmed me. The reviews seem mostly positive (so far) and some critics whom I normally agree with appear to love (or at least really like) it.


----------



## Liverbird (May 13, 2017)

How did anyone expect anything from King Arthur LotS?

I can't believe a lot of people are so frustrated and disappointed of it. Were expectations really that high? I mean, I get the Guy Ritchie hype and all, but seriously? The trailers were fucking crap. It looked awful from the ground up.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2017)

Nah, I only saw one trailer and it looked pretty bad to me. But it's the type of bad that I don't mind checking out, especially as there was nothing else coming out this week that interested me. The only reason I can imagine people being caught off guard by its lack of quality is Guy Ritchie's involvement and the fact that the studio planned on making this a franchise, so you'd think they'd go the extra mile to make sure the movie was good. Nevertheless, I would've been surprised if it was good, as the trailer sucked. 

Anyway, I saw two additional movies tonight.

Kung Fu Vs Yoga: B-

Despite the wacky title, it's mostly a generic (but decent) kung fu flick from the 70's. I think the Yoga part comes from the contortionist they face at the end, but that's kind of a stretch...Best part of the movie though, as that guy had some crazy moves. Also, the dubbing is so terrible that it goes full circle and becomes kind of amazing. It definitely has some eye brow raising moments though, like how our heroes are assholes who are beating innocent people up just so they can get laid...They wear black face and beat up a predatory transgendered person...yes...

Beyond the Gates: B-

This is a throwback to 80's horror films, complete with a cool synthesizer score and atmospheric lighting. It has some good character writing, strong performances and great build-up, but eventually the low budget catches up with them and the finale is disappointing as hell. All of that build-up leads to a brawl? That's it? Still, the movie had heart and kept my interest, so it's worth watching if you're a fan of these types of films. It's currently streaming on netflix, FYI.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2017)

I'm not watching Aliens: Covenant in theatres.

Nope.

Not after they fooled me with that Prometheus trailer. 

Ridley Scott can get fucked. I'm watching the BluRay version of Covenant when it gets leaked in a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2017)

Detective said:


> I'm not watching Aliens: Covenant in theatres.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...



You should watch "Carnosaur" if you're not going to watch "Alien: Covenant". It's quite amazing.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 13, 2017)

Detective said:


> I'm not watching Aliens: Covenant in theatres.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...


i saw it yesterday, it's not "???!?!?!" like i've heard prometheus was, it largely holds up as things that the people in the situation would wind up doing. it's a solid, perhaps even good scifi horror/thriller, i think the setting and story ideas are played out though

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> You should watch "Carnosaur" if you're not going to watch "Alien: Covenant". It's quite amazing.



MH with that consistent hyping of Carnosaur.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2017)

I think King Arthur is the worst movie I have seen so far this year.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2017)

In a Valley of Violence: B

Ethan Hawke and John Travolta in this western that's borrowing its storyline from "John Wick". Hawke is a mysterious gunslinger, travelling with his dog, who is senselessly killed by the son of a dangerous Marshall (Travolta). Revenge ensues. Despite the familiar plot, the bulk of the content is different. This is surprisingly funny and most of the humor even works. There isn't a lot of action, although there are a lot of terse confrontations. We spend a lot more time with the dog, who is easily the best part of this movie, so we hate the villains even more when the inevitable happens. The cast is great, the characters are quirky and director Ti West mostly captures a retro spaghetti western kind of atmosphere. Sometimes his expertise in horror resurfaces, which also mostly worked. I was taken aback by John Travolta's performance, as I could take him seriously. I like him and all, but I didn't think he would be convincing in a western, so I was pleasantly surprised by how good he was here. If there are any flaws, it's just that the film occasionally is overtaken by its limited budget. There were times I felt like scenes would go on for too long, or would just be unnecessary, which I interpreted as stalling for time until the next big set piece. 

Nevertheless, this was a pretty solid movie, definitely worth checking out if you miss spaghetti westerns.


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think King Arthur is the worst movie I have seen so far this year.



Thanks for taking that bullet for me, dude. I was planning on seeing it on a whim, but my instincts prevailed.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2017)

Alien Covenant

I'm not sure if I watched the same film as the reviewer's because this film is borderline rubbish. Don't go in expecting Alien. This is an out and out sequel to Prometheus. It's just slightly better written than the first one but not by much. The characters are mostly moronic and the film tried far too hard to be some biblical fable.  I will say the World building is good and so is the lore but it's a mess overall. The last act of the film is a completely seperate film. It's more of a homage to Alien at the end. But not as well made. But the last act makes the tone of the film really uneven.

The two positives I will say are that Fassbender is incredible in this film. He's outstanding. And the film looks bloody beautiful. Watch it because you're interested but imo it's a mess.  

C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I never considered myself homophobic. But Moonlight and Mark Ruffalo's The Normal Heart make me doubt myself. There is something disconcerting about seeing the stereotypically masculine black guys kiss each other.



What about Handmaiden Yasha?


----------



## The World (May 14, 2017)

#NotMyEnnoea


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> What about Handmaiden Yasha?



I think it's overrated. Koreans rely too much on sensational and erotic elements in their movies as well as in Kpop. Their products are raw and lacking in subtlety.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2017)

The World said:


> #NotMyEnnoea


Ennoea has been gone a long time.  It's suspicious that he would return and not dedicate a post to making fun of Stunna.

This could be an imitator.


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2017)

Enno is more subtle than that 

He makes fun of Stunna via PM


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I think it's overrated. Koreans rely too much on sensational and erotic elements in their movies as well as in Kpop. Their products are raw and lacking in subtlety.


I agree there. It did look good but I'm not sure why it had so much hype. Style over substance.  When they randomly started scissoring it was kinda funny.


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> I agree there. It did look good but I'm not sure why it had so much hype. Style over substance.  When they randomly started scissoring it was kinda funny.



I'm not impressed by any of Park Chan Wook's films besides Oldboy tbh. And sadly, Kim Ki Duk's recent works range from incomprehensible to outputting.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I'm not impressed by any of Park Chan Wook's films besides Oldboy tbh. And sadly, Kim Ki Duk's recent works range from incomprehensible to outputting.


Ki duk's new film is meant to be really good.


----------



## Taleran (May 15, 2017)

*Lost City of Z*
Good would have been better if the two leads switched places, gorgeous movie with great sound design.


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Ki duk's new film is meant to be really good.



The Net?

One on one, Pieta and Moebius are all pretty bad, so I stopped checking out his new films.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2017)

TIL that even toddlers have more sense of style than Stunna

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2017)

Hey Yasha, you watch "Tag"? It's from the director of that "Strange Circus" and it might be your cup of tea...just like "Carnosaur".


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2017)

Shion Sono? His films have gone to the dogs long ago.....


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2017)

Hmm....saw Erina Mano in the trailer. I might end up seeing this....

 MH


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2017)

It's available for streaming on netflix.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2017)

Detective said:


> TIL that even toddlers have more sense of style than Stunna


Better sense of rhythm too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2017)

Detective said:


> TIL that even toddlers have more sense of style than Stunna


i might be a heartless scumbag, but damn that's an adorable kid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fin (May 16, 2017)

Gaurdians of the Galaxy Part 2

11/10

Considering this one of the best marvel movies so far at least until sub mariner finally gets some love.


----------



## Liverbird (May 16, 2017)

This has to be the first positive feedback of GotG 2 I've seen yet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> This has to be the first positive feedback of GotG 2 I've seen yet.


The general feedback I hear is that it isn't as good as the last one; which isn't really all that negative given how high people are on that film .


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> This has to be the first positive feedback of GotG 2 I've seen yet.


sure thing, liverbird, it has 81% on rt 

i think your mouse may have

SLIPPED

over the other positive feedback


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2017)

Just watched 'Unforgiven' in 4K/Dolby Vision on Vudu.

God damn, Dolby Vision is hands down the best visual technology to come to theater chains and TV panels since color was first introduced.

Utterly jaw-dropping.


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Just watched 'Unforgiven' in 4K/Dolby Vision on Vudu.
> 
> God damn, Dolby Vision is hands down the best visual technology to come to theater chains and TV panels since color was first introduced.
> 
> Utterly jaw-dropping.



Yo Tetra,

Still looking forward to your detailed review of _Fatherhood(2016)

_


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2017)

I'm loving it, man.

She's 20-months old. She's beautiful. She's sassy. And she's hilarious.

I spend every day making sure she at least watches one film per day. And even though she spends the majority of that time attempting to stick foreign objects into my mouth or nose, if I can get her to pay even just 5-minutes of attention to the film, it's an amazing thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm loving it, man.
> 
> She's 20-months old. She's beautiful. She's sassy. And she's hilarious.
> 
> I spend every day making sure she at least watches one film per day. And even though she spends the majority of that time attempting to stick foreign objects into my mouth or nose, if I can get her to pay even just 5-minutes of attention to the film, it's an amazing thing.



That's wonderful, dude. I'm very happy for you.  

What has been the film that held her non-existent attention span the most?

Was it a Christopher Nolan film?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2017)

Weirdly enough, not a film, but Rick and Morty holds her attention. Probably an inherent attraction considering it's an animation and the colors. But hey, I can dig it.

I've tried to get her to watch 'The Dark Knight', but she falls asleep about an hour in.

Also, has that film aged inconsistently or what? Heath Ledger's performance is still outstanding. But my god, the third act of that film devolves almost into complete parody when it serves up Two-Face's unwelcome screen time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sassy (May 16, 2017)

Guardians of the galaxy Vol. 2

Cried like a little bitch. 

Rated a solid 8/10 though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Weirdly enough, not a film, but Rick and Morty holds her attention. Probably an inherent attraction considering it's an animation and the colors. But hey, I can dig it.
> 
> I've tried to get her to watch 'The Dark Knight', but she falls asleep about an hour in.
> 
> Also, has that film aged inconsistently or what? Heath Ledger's performance is still outstanding. But my god, the third act of that film devolves almost into complete parody when it serves up Two-Face's unwelcome screen time.



If you want a great kids film, then "Carnosaur" is what you need.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 18, 2017)

Rurouni Kenshin: Origins- A-

It was really good, although you can tell that the filmmakers had to hammer some of these subplots and supporting characters into the narrative. Sanosuke, for example, had no purpose being in this story. But to balance this out, he's a likable character and the actor played him perfectly. The fights and cinematography were excellent and this does capture the tone of the source material better than most.


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2017)

*Tag*

Throughout the first hour, it has thousands of female characters, hundreds of panty shots and zero male character. Basically a softcore porn trying to pass off as a champion of feminism.

4/10


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2017)

I don't like Dark Knight when the Joker isn't on screen.


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2017)

Rukia, what do you think about Colossal and The Circle?


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2017)

*Alien: Covenant*
A much better Companion film to Blade Runner this movie and Prometheus make over the laborious sequel we will be getting later this year. A sequel that improves upon its original, Fassbender is really quite good in this.

If Prometheus was a Frankenstein story than this is your Haunted Manor Dracula tale. The best comic book movie of the past decade+


----------



## TetraVaal (May 19, 2017)

Also just returned from seeing '*Alien: Covenant*.'

I don't think anyone hated 'Prometheus' more than me. In fact, I think I made a thread at one point saying it was Ridley Scott's cinematic suicide. Then, he followed that up a couple years later with the incredible 'The Martian', which showed he could still do sci-fi better than anyone.

Yeah, 'Alien: Covenant' is pretty fucking rad. A complete redemption for Scott as far as the Alien franchise goes after it was basically put on life support thanks to asshat Damon Lindelof.

I think what really stuck out most to me was how much more genuinely likable the cast was this time around, even with very limited characterization. Yet, the film moves at such a brisk pace, that it makes up for any of the film's minor shortcomings.

Also, can we all take a second to appreciate the fact that a man at the ripe old age of 79, can still do sci-fi world building better than almost all the filmmakers half his god damn age? Shit, I'm not sure I'll even be alive at that age, let alone having the health and energy to pump out films as ambitious as this.

And kudos to the screenwriters for helping him hone some of that ambition into something a little more focused this time around. This was the film HR Giger and Dan O'Bannon deserved to have the foundation of what they helped create expanded on.

I won't spoil a really cool, otherworldly sequence that happens in this film--but it definitely makes up for how the Space Jockey's were handled in Prometheus. 

Oh, and the score fucking ruled!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Tag*
> 
> Throughout the first hour, it has thousands of female characters, hundreds of panty shots and zero male character. Basically a softcore porn trying to pass off as a champion of feminism.
> 
> 4/10



I wish I watched "Tag" instead of the shit I just streamed. 

Asian School Girls: F

No, THIS IS NOT PORN...this time...It's an exploitation flick from the Asylum and I eventually just stopped watching it. I decided to finish it, but spent my time cleaning up my apartment while it played in the background and it did not seem any better. At first, I thought the problem was that the titular schoolgirls were not convincing as schoolgirls at all, most of them looking like they're in their late 20's and potentially porn stars. The tattoos in particular stood out as distracting, although I guess I will give them credit for not being walking fetishes...I mean, don't get me wrong. They're presented as sex objects, but not the stereotypical asian schoolgirl kind of fetish- none of them are submissive or slutty, even if they do some slutty stuff throughout the film. I eventually rescinded my complaint about them not being convincing though because the story is about them getting drugged, raped and revenge on the perpetrators...If these alleged school girls actually looked like school girls, it would've been more creepy and unsettling than 'entertaining'. This is supposed to be trashy exploitation, after all. Not a drama about rape issues.

But that's also what becomes the problem...It's too silly to be disturbing, but too...unpleasant to be entertaining. The rape scenes are actually shot somewhat tastefully. The nudity is minimal and most of it is suggestive, with the emphasis being on how traumatic and horrific the event is...even if the bad acting keeps it from really being successful as such. "Asian School Girls" just feels really confused as to what emotions it wants to elicit. I'm not saying rape can ever be 'fun', but in most rape-and-revenge films which want to be 'fun', it's presented in a way to make sure you're not taking it seriously. I found the rape to be pretty f@cked up. But then other scenes are so absurd and perverse that it cannot be taken seriously in the slightest, such as when a gangster tells one of them to 'sit on his face'. They do film and edit it as if it's supposed to be sexy, even though he is forcing her to do it at gun-point (even though he's also falling into her trap) so WTF? Furthermore, the characters are always so unpleasant to each-other. Even the school girls are constantly bitching and snapping at each-other or other people. It got old...immediately. 

From a technical perspective, it's an asylum film, but one that doesn't require a lot of money. It's above average, but the only redeeming attribute of any Asylum film is when you can make fun of them. So when we see "Mega Shark Vs Giant Octopus" or "Transmorphers", we can laugh at the bad special effects. These special effects are also cheap, but it's just CGI blood. Anyone can do that. I'm not a big fan of the rape-and-revenge genre and if I had known that this is what "Asian School Girls" was, I probably wouldn't have bothered. The girls might look like porn stars, but they're still pretty good looking and they do have some personality, but I can't enjoy all of their strip teasing when it's coming so quickly after a brutal rape scene. I hate when films condemn the objectification of women, while objectifying women themselves.


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2017)

Watch Tag and tell us your top 3

Mine:
1. Keiko
2. Izumi
3. Aki


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Watch Tag and tell us your top 3
> 
> Mine:
> 1. Keiko
> ...



I will monday, as I have to do that before my netflix streaming service is turned off, lol. But I have a DVD tonight ("Red Sands"), which gets first priority.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 19, 2017)

Detective said:


>


god tier


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I will monday, as I have to do that before my netflix streaming service is turned off, lol. But I have a DVD tonight ("Red Sands"), which gets first priority.



You leaving Chandler?


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> I don't think anyone hated 'Prometheus' more than me.



This is not true. My existence proves this statement false. I still haven't forgiven those bastards for that screaming trailer effect.

  

Also, cannot wait for Blade Runner 2049. 

Villeneuve + Deakins cinematography

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> god tier



The phrase "Thar She Blows" has never been more appropriate and possibly optimistic/hopeful.


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2017)

*Alien: Covenant
*
First hour is slow and should be trimmed off 50%. The pace picks up after that and becomes more action-packed. Engineers are relegated to minor background characters while Fassbender as David is officially the center of the franchise. Not much to write home about but an entertaining popcorn movie nonetheless.

7/10


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2017)

About to fly to California for the weekend.

Summer feels like it is finally here.


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2017)

You really love Cali. Hope you get to relocate there.

Just attended an interview with a MNC based in Florida. Is Tampa Bay a good place or no?


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2017)

It's pretty nice.  I would live there if the right job came along.

I do prefer the west coast though.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2017)

And it sounds like the new Alien is passable.  But Ridley Scott should hang it up.  He used to make really good movies.  Now the best he can do is passable.

Retire and enjoy your money!


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2017)

Yasha said:


> You really love Cali. Hope you get to relocate there.
> 
> Just attended an interview with a MNC based in Florida. Is Tampa Bay a good place or no?



What happened to that offer you were inquiring about in Toronto?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2017)

Alien: Covenant- B-

I think I would've given it a B if it weren't for the trailers SPOILING EVERY SINGLE PAY-OFF TO EVERY SINGLE SCARE!!! RAWR! It's still entertaining and well made, but the best part of the finale had little to do with the alien itself, but surrounded Michael Fassbender. Is he going to betray them? Help them? You don't really know, so you fear him more than the f@cking alien. There's also a fight scene that felt lifted from something like "The Avengers" than an "Alien" movie. The characterizations are limited, but the cast does very good. I liked the cinematography, especially when it came to showing off the planet. The movie pretty much "Prometheus transitioning into Alien", which is good, but it sort of loses the best of both worlds. The CGI alien is smoothly rendered, but I still think the man in a suit was used to better effect in the first film. These creatures are at their scariest when blending into their surroundings, not when they're hopping around. For what it's worth though, the film isn't as action oriented as the main trailer suggests. The aliens aren't on-screen a lot. 

Didn't Ridley Scott claim at some point that the Xenomorphs were going to fight the Neomorphs? Doesn't happen. I remember one of the problems people had with AVP was how quickly the best bursters operated. This film has the impregnations and birthings happen so quickly that it arguably created a plot hole.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



When did last impregnation occur? It couldn't have happened after or before the other guy got attacked by the xenomorph.


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2017)

Detective said:


> What happened to that offer you were inquiring about in Toronto?



My application was like pebble dropped in the ocean, never heard of it again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> My application was like pebbled dropped in the ocean, never heard of it again.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> My application was like pebbled dropped in the ocean, never heard of it again.


you're a winning applicant in my book yash


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2017)

Warudo and his winner rating 



The World said:


> you're a winning applicant in my book yash



Alright, that makes me feel better. I thought you rubbed it in my face.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Warudo and his winner rating


cuz I know that feel bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2017)

Detective said:


>



Canadians are cold

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (May 20, 2017)

Detective said:


> The phrase "Thar She Blows" has never been more appropriate and possibly optimistic/hopeful.


can you believe johnny depp couldve hit that as much as he wanted but decided to non-figuratively hit that and ruin it for himself

what a moron

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2017)

Allegedly


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2017)

Red Sands: C-

This was...odd, in that I'm not really sure what I felt about this one. It's a military-themed horror flick, where a group of soldiers serving in Afghanistan run afoul of a Djinn. I'm a fan of military-themed horror and this one had some decent atmosphere and the cast was pretty solid, but it ultimately loses to its low budget. There reaches a point where the film starts feeling like it's trying to kill time because they don't have the money to do a lot. The lighting can get disorientingly murky and the plot is just too ambiguous for its own good. Yet at no point was I ever bored. "Red Sands" always had at least some of my interest, so it wasn't a total waste. 

Interestingly, the film is a thematic sequel to "Dead Birds", a military-themed horror set in the civil war, which had a lot of the same problems.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> can you believe johnny depp couldve hit that as much as he wanted but decided to non-figuratively hit that and ruin it for himself
> 
> what a moron



I know, right!?

But some say she was his Neptune's Beard.


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2017)

The World said:


> you're a winning applicant in my book yash



Your book was never published, though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (May 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Allegedly


a rich as fuck dude who's innocent doesn't give up $7mill in a settlement and their joint statement said " There was never any_ intent _of physical or emotional harm", not "there was never any physical harm"

add that to witness statements and id say its pretty obvious bro

inb4 gesy goes full theredpill on me and starts putting up her bruise photos and saying "that shit looks like makeup"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> a rich as fuck dude who's innocent doesn't give up $7mill in a settlement and their joint statement said " There was never any_ intent _of physical or emotional harm", not "there was never any physical harm"


If they have more to lose than 7 million dollars, yes they will. Innocent people settle all the time.

Why would Heard concede that she lied the whole time?

Btw im not blaming the victim here, I in fact have the same amount of distrust for both parties.  I simply don't see strong enough evidence to point the finger in either direction ,which is quite possibly why both parties came to an agreement in the first place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2017)

Guys, I think Stunna may have gone and joined up with a monastery of monks, to live out the remainder of his life in penance for his obsessive thirst and various sinful thoughts about white and/or asian girls


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

It Comes At Night trailer attached to Alien Covenant.  Looks fantastic.


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2017)

Detective said:


> Guys, I think Stunna may have gone and joined up with a monastery of nuns, to live out the remainder of his life in penance for his obsessive thirst and various sinful thoughts about white and/or asian girls



Fixed for accuracy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TetraVaal (May 20, 2017)

I wish I still had that photo of Stunna as Nick Fury.

That shit was amazing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2017)

I'm just grateful that he chose to be the black one.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (May 20, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> I wish I still had that photo of Stunna as Nick Fury.
> 
> That shit was amazing.



Do you still have that picture where you and Rukia beat the shit out of Stunna?

So good


----------



## The World (May 20, 2017)

you guys finally scared Stunna away. He broke from all the shit you gave him.

for shame 

I'm glad I never took part in such villainy

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

I like the pic Detective posted of Stunna wearing a Davey Crockett hat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2017)

The World said:


> you guys finally scared Stunna away. He broke from all the shit you gave him.
> 
> for shame
> 
> I'm glad I never took part in such villainy



If Stunna ran away, you're next in the pecking order bro. Goodluck.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

Patriot's Day: A-


----------



## TetraVaal (May 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm just grateful that he chose to be the black one.



Which is funny since he's the whitest black person I've ever come across.



Detective said:


> Do you still have that picture where you and Rukia beat the shit out of Stunna?
> 
> So good



Unfortunately, no. God, I love that photo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Alien Covenant:  C-


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2017)

I've been stranded in like five states.

Can't wait for this shit to be over


----------



## Grape (May 21, 2017)

Need more funding. Help your savior out, guys. Everything helps. I've spent months on this. I am 100% correct. Literally anything helps.

I'm trying to make all your dreams come true. 

Venmo: @JustinGrapes
Wallet: j86mckee@gmail.com


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2017)

extratorrent has shutdown. fuck this country


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> extratorrent has shutdown. fuck this country



Are you American? If so, your statement is accurate to a ridiculous degree.

I feel bad for you all. FCC is about to destroy your freedom to the internet as well.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2017)

Those righteous fucks wants all the porn, movies, mp3s, games and tv shows all for themselves


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2017)

I spent months befriending a stray kitten. We fed her whenever we had leftover food and she let me scratch her and purred. I left home for a few days and came home to find her missing. Then this morning found her dead in the drain 10m away from home. Life is harsh for stray cats.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

10 miles or 10 minutes? Either way, I'm surprised a kitten could travel that far. I remember this stray cat who appeared at my house, back when I was living with Dad and it looked so unusually thin that I couldn't help but feed it. I couldn't adopt it or anything though and it got kind of overwhelming when the cat wouldn't leave me alone. It even figured out where I slept and sat outside of my window, going on a meowing rampage. I had assumed it was abandoned because of it being so malnourished and we saw it in the first place because it just kept going house to house, meowing everywhere until it caught our attention. It eventually vanished, but a few months later returned, looking a lot healthier. I pet it for a bit and then it left and the only time I ever saw it- which wasn't often, was in the distance. I assume someone nearby adopted it and was glad.

I also remember this one cat being killed in the road and its (presumed) kitten getting stuck inside a neighbors garage, which was a problem because they were no longer living in the house. We could hear its meowing all the way down the road. Eventually their neighbor, who apparently had access, let it out and it hid under a SUV, still meowing like crazy. I tried to pet it and feed it, but it was too afraid and would run away whenever I got close. I don't know what happened to it, so hopefully someone caught it. It's always weird for me seeing cats in distress. I haven't wanted to own one myself since my last cat died, but I can't bring myself to ignore them either.


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2017)

10 meters, about 30-odd feet. She liked to play in my room, too.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

Oh, do you know how it died?


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2017)

She is belly up in the drain. Didn't see any wound on her belly and legs. Can't bring myself to turn her over to check. Another kitten (much younger) died barely a month ago, also near my house. There might be a killer cat in the neighbourhood (there is a white one that likes to bully others) or a plague.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

It might just be the elements. Yeah, I wouldn't want to examine her either.


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2017)

Part of me feels that I could have saved her if I wasn't away. (I saved her from the bully white cat a few times when she called for help in distress) We used to have a dog who was very close to us. He also died while we were away from home. Came home to find him missing and then found him dead beneath neighbour's car later in the day.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2017)

The moral of this story seems to be...never leave your house, Yasha.


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2017)

Death is part of life. And I don't need the illusion of afterlife to comfort me. I can accept the uncertainty of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Death is part of life. And I don't need the illusion of afterlife to comfort me. I can accept the uncertainty of it.



Or live forever with the certainty of you'll outlive everything around you which should affect your future mental condition...

Anyway just watching iZombie, Black-ish and Once Upon a time atm.


----------



## Grape (May 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Death is part of life. And I don't need the illusion of afterlife to comfort me. I can accept the uncertainty of it.



Loan me $165 and help prevent me from being a stray kitten, dead on the streets, yasha


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2017)

Ugh, apparently the new "Pirates of the Caribbean" sucks. I was hoping it would be good, as at least the trailers seemed to make it look like a larger-than-life epic, complete with incredible visuals, vibrant colors and quirky characters. A lot of people complained about the 2nd and 3rd films, but while I agree they're flawed, they did capture a lot of the energy of the original (in my opinion, anyway). The fourth was lackluster because it felt strangely small in scale, almost to the point of being claustrophobic and the narrative was pretty messy. 

Maybe this will be one of those instances though where I like it and you can poke fun at my tastes for giving it the only positive review?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Another bitter redistricting fight in North Carolina

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bluebeard (May 22, 2017)

*The Incredibles: *10/10

Greatest superhero movie of all time.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2017)

At least the reboot will be produced by James Wan. Is Paul W.S Anderson involved?


----------



## Yasha (May 22, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Or live forever with the certainty of you'll outlive everything around you which should affect your future mental condition...



Elaborate please?
Good to see you back, Speedy.



Grape said:


> Loan me $165 and help prevent me from being a stray kitten, dead on the streets, yasha



Why $165? Is that the house rent? Rukia has a few spare rooms.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2017)

Bluebeard said:


> *The Incredibles: *10/10
> 
> Greatest superhero movie of all time.


I had the biggest crush on Elastigirl and her apple bottom when I was a teenager

one of my all-time favs

slowly closing in on the sequel too, I'm looking forward to that


----------



## Grape (May 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Elaborate please?
> Good to see you back, Speedy.
> 
> 
> ...


Cost of one way bus ticket.

In reality I will most likely need more, but I am almost across the "river", so it could be the next trip or it could be a few trips after this next.

I'm completely serious about all of this. I said four words to my "mentor" before a concert in Denver. He had the entire audience sing happy birthday to me as well as chant "fuck Justin". I have video from it. And none of the four words were my name or my birthday.

They were, "Hey James, happy Easter!". That was on _his birthday_ April 17th, a day after Easter_. _Since then I have been tracking him down, have very small interactions with him, and I finally gave him a letter I wrote on his birthday. He put up an invite via social media for me, and I'm too broke to go now.
_
I'm literally going to fix the world._


----------



## Grape (May 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Elaborate please?
> Good to see you back, Speedy.
> 
> 
> ...


Cost of one way bus ticket.

In reality I will most likely need more, but I am almost across the "river", so it could be the next trip or it could be a few trips after this next.

I'm completely serious about all of this. I said four words to my "mentor" before a concert in Denver. He had the entire audience sing happy birthday to me as well as chant "fuck Justin". I have video from it. And none of the four words were my name or my birthday.

They were, "Hey James, happy Easter!". That was on April 17th, a day after Easter and _his_ birthday.


----------



## Yasha (May 22, 2017)

Done. Happy journey, brotha.


----------



## Cyphon (May 22, 2017)

Been a minute people. Hope all is well with everyone. Been watching more stuff recently and can't remember the last time I discussed much of anything.

*Moana
*
Finally got around to seeing this a little while back and really liked it. Trailers hadn't really done anything for me so I went in with low expectations and was pleasantly surprised. I have no complaints and I really liked The Rock in this. I always check out his movies but can't say that he has done a whole lot I like as an actor but would definitely like to see him doing more voice work. 

*La La Land
*
Pretty mediocre. Mainly watched it because the wife wanted to see it. The setting was vibrant which made for fun viewing and the music was solid but the real prominent feature for me was that Gosling and Stone continue to have crazy good chemisty. They seem like such an odd pairing but it worked well in Crazy, Stupid, Love and again in this one. I will probably watch anything they do assuming they ever team up again. That being said, I wouldn't watch this again. 

*Narcos
*
Just fantastic. Netflix has really hit on some shows and is pretty much my go to for trying to find new quality stuff. I am comfortable saying this is one of the better shows I have ever watched and despite a lack of interest in the remaining cartel I will be all in for a season 3 (and 4 if they are planning for that much). Loved the blend of the real and the fictional and Carrillo may be my favotire tv character of all-time. Was incredibly disappointed when I found out he was entirely fictional.

*Stranger Things
*
As I said above, Netflix has really delivered and this is another good one. Not quite Narcos level but also hard to compare as they are 2 completely different shows. Only thing I didn't like about this one was Wynona Ryder. She sucks. Excited for season 2 of this.

*Sense 8 season 1
*
Very intriguing premise but never quite peaked or hit its stride IMO. The entire season feels more like a build up than anything truly satisfying and I am not sure if it was a case of too many characters to balance or what but it missed the mark a little for me. I am interested enough to watch season 2 but not all that excited. And for my personal taste, way too much man on man in this. Admittedly I am grossed out by it but even setting that aside, it really just felt in your face for no real reason other than "look at us we aren't afraid to show gay stuff". Its whatever though. I could forgive it if the plot had been more interesting on the whole. 

*Iron Fist
*
What a fucking tragedy this thing was. This was a huge swing and a miss especially after just how good Daredevil was and even Jessica Jones and Luke Cage were solid despite their characters being boring AF. The guy playing Danny Rand is awful at both fighting and acting and the only 2 things I liked about this show were the 2 Asian chicks. The young one was hot and could actually fight and I have liked Madam Gao since season 1 of Daredevil. She is a cool villain and I am still waiting for her to throw down for real. I mean, this dude and show were so bad I am considering not even watching The Defenders.


Lastly I will just say I am pretty excited Netflix is doing Death Note. The trailer looks promising and I am all in on that. There is also some Will Smith movie Netflix is putting out that looks interesting as well.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Elaborate please?
> Good to see you back, Speedy.



Immortality carries a great burden. Especially for former mortals.


----------



## Grape (May 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Done. Happy journey, brotha.



For real?


----------



## Grape (May 23, 2017)

@Parallax come to the Tool show on 6-24 in San Bernadino.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 23, 2017)

Did anybody catch the new Peaks?


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2017)

Some of Kim Ki Duk's more obscure films:

*Crocodile - 5.8/10
Wild Animals - 6/10
Birdcage Inn - 6.5/10
The Isle - 7.5/10
Bad Guy -  7.8/10

@Ennoea*


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2017)

Bluebeard said:


> Did anybody catch the new Peaks?


I've seen the first 3 so far; it's great, but don't expect it to feel the same as the first two seasons.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2017)

I saw the first 3 as well...Strange, strange stuff. If you don't know "Twin Peaks", you won't have a clue...and if you know "Twin Peaks", you also won't have a clue.

Tag: C

So the movie condemns exploiting women...by spending the entirety of its running time exploiting women...The movie has one hell of an opening scene and despite boasting a handful of cool moments, it drags and has delusions of grandeur. I will say this though, the actress who plays Mitsuko is adorable. I hope the Japanese never adapt "Martyrs", because she might play the lead and that would make me cry. 

Here's the trailer, to see why I would bother with this, as it's comprised entirely of the opener. It's f@cking awesome.


----------



## Grape (May 23, 2017)

@Yasha were you trolling? :/


----------



## Jessica (May 23, 2017)

A Street Cat Named Bob. It was really cute and very touching, all cat owners should see it. 9/10.


----------



## Didi (May 23, 2017)

Little Men

It was okay 7/10. Acting was pretty great though.


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2017)

Grape said:


> @Yasha were you trolling? :/



No. I truly want you to be happy.



MartialHorror said:


> Tag: C
> 
> So the movie condemns exploiting women...by spending the entirety of its running time exploiting women...The movie has one hell of an opening scene and despite boasting a handful of cool moments, it drags and has delusions of grandeur. I will say this though, the actress who plays Mitsuko is adorable. I hope the Japanese never adapt "Martyrs", because she might play the lead and that would make me cry.



You should expect nothing less from Shion Sono. He used to cast his wife in roles that objectify her. The man-world ruined the movie. I have never seen a movie with an all-female cast and this could have been the first!

You should watch Psychic Virgin. It has a similar cast as Tag. The secretary role is played by his wife.


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2017)

But you didn't send the cash
? :/


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2017)

I am between jobs, bro. Could use some money myself.


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2017)

Well, come to America, otherwise you may not have a life at all in the next sixth months.


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2017)

End of the world is coming?


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2017)

End of bullshit. It's the Apocalypse.


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2017)

I don't mind human getting wiped out to be honest, as long as the other animals survive.


----------



## mali (May 24, 2017)

8/10 Patrik, Age 1.5- very sweet and endearing.


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I don't mind human getting wiped out to be honest, as long as the other animals survive.



They won't.

Ocean life, yes. Other shit, no.


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2017)

@Detective @Rukia 

Loan me $200 USD, please.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2017)

Rurouni Kenshin: Kyoto Inferno- A-

In some ways, I think this is better than the original, but in other ways it's worse. The action scenes are somehow better and the set design and cinematography are fantastic. Shishio is a menacing villain and you really do feel his presence all throughout the movie. The score also left a bigger impact on me. But they're trying to be so faithful to the source material that there is too much going on in a movie that just feels too long, even though it's not that much longer than the first one. I mean, this covers
- Aoshi hunting Kenshin for vengeance, albeit for different reasons. 
- Aoshi's whole clan, such as Misao and the old dude, deciding to assist Kenshin after an initial scuffle. 
- Shishio's plot, which includes his 10 swords.
- Cho sort of functioning as the disk 1 boss. 
- Saitoh, Sano, Koaru, Yahiko and Megumi all returning and being quasi-important. 
- Kenshin needing a new sword. But his old swordsmith has died and the son doesn't want to forge any swords, leaving Kenshin swordless. 
- The cliffhanger, where Kenshin's master rescues him. 

Too many characters, too many storythreads, all shockingly faithful to the source. The only real difference is they scale down the anime-ness of the battles, so Cho's ultimate weapon is just two swords connected together, not that strange whip sword. Also, Aoshi's motivations are kind of stupid. In the manga, his friends are killed in the battle with Kenshin and so blames him, wanting vengeance. This makes sense, but would've required Aoshi's presence in the first film. Since he was cut out and his relationship to those characters were severed, they made up some lame story where his friends were killed by...other people...and he just blames Kenshin, because...because...Maybe they should've just simplified this and had Aoshi start off with Shishio and gradually reveal his motivations? They could've easily said he was comrades with the guys from the first film and they committed seppuku after losing to Kenshin. That would've worked fine. 

Nevertheless, I did really like it and look forward to the 3rd one. But I can't think of a lot to say that would work for a formal review, so I doubt I'll do one outside of this.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2017)

Airport much busier today guys.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2017)

This isn't necessarily a fun weekend.  Flying to Idaho.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This isn't necessarily a fun weekend.  Flying to Idaho.



Idaho?


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2017)

My parents live in Idaho during the summer.

Personally, I would always prefer to be at the beach instead of the lake.


----------



## Detective (May 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> My parents live in Idaho during the summer.
> 
> Personally, I would always prefer to be at the beach instead of the lake.



What the fuck do they do in Idaho for fun? Or is the total peace and quiet what they seek?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2017)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales- C-

I liked it better than "On Stranger Tides", as this film is colorful and bombastic, something that I demand from all pirate movies, but didn't get with "On Stranger Tides". I'm probably going to be the only one who doesn't complain about how absurd some of the spectacle is here, such as the cold opener surrounding the heist of a safe. Is it ridiculous? Absolutely, but the film is obviously taking the "Fate of the Furious" route in regards to realism, so if that's what it wants to do, I won't judge it. But there's also a weightlessness to the special effects, like when Sparrow and Salazar are fighting near the end. At least with the safe scene, it appears a lot of practical effects were used, but Sparrow hopping from one ship to another looked very CGI. A lot of the stunts and effects just weren't very convincing and I've never had this problem with any of the "Pirates" flicks before. The CGI and action choreography were usually fine, but at no point were they particularly impressive- other than making Johnny Depp look so young in flashbacks. I'm in the minority of people who actually liked "Dead Man's Chest" and "At World's End" because not only did they had incredible effects, the director knew how to make them stand out. When the Kraken seemingly sucks a ship into the ocean or two ships battle in the midst of a maelstrom, they might not make a lot of sense, but at least these visuals are impressive and memorable. "Dead Men Tell No Tales" looks a lot nicer than "On Stranger Tides" did, but I don't think I'll remember any of its set pieces- good or bad.
From a story perspective, "Dead Men Tell No Tales" is almost entirely comprised of past ideas. Once again, Jack is hunted by an undead foe from his past. Once again, he befriends a young, spirited couple who even resemble their original equivalents. Once again, a character idolizes their lost Father, who turns out to have been a pirate and their arc concludes with them embracing their pirate heritage. Once again, the heroes are doggedly pursued by a snobby Englishman who is designed to be the hate-sink villain (in contrast to the cooler, more threatening main antagonist). Once again, Jack loses the pearl and is betrayed by his crew. Once again, Barbossa's motivations are ambiguous, even though we know whose side he will eventually be on. Frustratingly, I was sure the Flying Dutchman would resurface in the finale and take on the Silent Mary, which would've been the films' only unique idea...if it had happened. I would love to see two cursed ships fighting and it would've actually made sense, but apparently the filmmakers disagreed with me...l. Salazar is supposed to be a complex villain, as he does have a somewhat tragic back-story, but he's also killing people who aren't pirates...in fact, his introduction has him killing navymen who were pursuing pirates, which contradicts all of his talk of only hunting pirates...The end result is I couldn't either sympathize with him, pity him or hate him. I understood the type of people Barbossa, Davy Jones, Beckett and even f@cking Blackbeard were, but I couldn't figure this character out. Javier Bardem seems to be having fun, but he's fighting the CGI makeup. I found all that crap on his face to be distracting and the voice filter they gave him only emphasized his accent, making it difficult to tell what he was saying. Johnny Depp is sleepwalking through his role and when he's doing something physical, like performing in an action scene, he looked confused as to what he was supposed to be doing, as if the director was being vague about what was happening on the green screen. The rest of the cast do fine, but their characters are paper thin and their arcs are minimal. The main actress doesn't even get an arc until the very end (a shitty version of Will's from the original) and the film confuses 'strong, independent woman' with 'snarky, unpleasant, contrarian'. The main guy only made me think to myself: "Wow, Orlando Bloom has a lot more charisma than this guy" and that is a sentence that should never have to exist. To be fair to the actor, Bloom had an actual character at his disposal. This guy's character is even more thinly written than the Bloom-expy from "On Stranger Tides".
I guess the film is shorter than the original trilogy, which is nice, but I also felt like it should've been longer in some ways. When the finale arrives, it's so sudden that it took me awhile to realize that this was the climax, which is underwhelming. The entire narrative feels rushed and I think a large part of the problem is that the films screentime is mostly dedicated to Jack Sparrow, but Sparrow feels like he's just along for the ride. The bland Orlando Bloom-expy has all of the emotional stakes, but he's so bland that we don't care. Sparrow is just...there to be there? I think they were trying to recreate the formula from the first film, but in that, Jack was still an active player in the story and he had his own motivations. Here, we never really see Jack plotting, planning or even being pro-active. He's just here to be comical and be the focal point of the action scenes. Is he funny? Sometimes. There were a few laughs to be had, but the jokes miss just as much as they land, if not moreso. "Dead Men Tell No Tales" isn't bad as much as it's just safe and mediocre, only worth watching if you're still a fan of the franchise. But I think it has run out of steam at this point and the post-credits scene only reminds us that they're out of ideas. How many times can you recycle the same movie before it just starts getting boring? For me, "On Stranger Tides" showed the fatigue, but this was outright phoned in.
4/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Davy Jones is back...even though he died...and all of the curses are supposed to be lifted.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2017)

martial built a wall

of word vomit


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2017)

I'm like the Donald Trump of Narutoforums.

Escape from Alcatraz: A-

Really good Clint Eastwood movie, but the DVD transfer was garbage.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2017)

What's everyone's opinion on Guardian's 2?? I thought it was average until the celestial fight , which was like something out of Super Mario, and was pretty much done. I heard people were crying but can't see what else they could cry at other than how bad it was. 

I'm still surprised by positive reviews of Alien Covenant. Yeah it looks bloody good but the last act is really disjointed and the characters were still moronic.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2017)

Yasha yeah The Net is meant to be good. Someone claimed it was up there with 3Iron. I like Moebius tbh. But Pieta and One to One were terrible.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2017)

Moonlight

Chiron smashing that dickhead with a chair/10

Goat scene.


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> What's everyone's opinion on Guardian's 2?? I thought it was average until the celestial fight , which was like something out of Super Mario, and was pretty much done. I heard people were crying but can't see what else they could cry at other than how bad it was.
> 
> I'm still surprised by positive reviews of Alien Covenant. Yeah it looks bloody good but the last act is really disjointed and the characters were still moronic.



I thought GotG 2 was average as well. Not as good as the first, which was only made to appear better than it really was, because of the novelty of it being the first space based MCU film. Similar to the first Avengers being the initial team-up film. Like many other Marvel films, aside from the Captain America series(mainly 2 & 3), Marvel films lose my interest after the initial viewing. There is no need to watch them again afterwards. 

Covenant was much better than that piece of shit Prometheus, but not sure if that's actually a compliment.


----------



## Detective (May 27, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Moonlight
> 
> Chiron smashing that dickhead with a chair/10
> 
> Goat scene.



Also Ennoea, I suppose it is my duty to inform you since we often used to speak of our South asian bachelorhood status in the Prime KT thread days, but I am currently dating a woman 5 years younger than me. She's a doctor in the first year of her residency(I mention this second part because I think you can surmise what my brown parents think of this    )

Hope you're dating life is as lively and crazy as fuck as ever, my brother


----------



## Yasha (May 27, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Yasha yeah The Net is meant to be good. Someone claimed it was up there with 3Iron. I like Moebius tbh. But Pieta and One to One were terrible.



Doesn't even look like a Kim Ki Duk film from the trailer. In general, he made more interesting films about young girls/prostitute (eg. The Bow, Bad Guy) than about NK (The Coast Guard).



Ennoea said:


> What's everyone's opinion on Guardian's 2?? I thought it was average until the celestial fight , which was like something out of Super Mario, and was pretty much done. I heard people were crying but can't see what else they could cry at other than how bad it was.



I called it out for what a joke it was and urged people to let it flop. People didn't listen.


Have you seen any of Shion Sono's recent works (Psychic Virgin, Tag)? I would keep a 100-feet distance from him if we happen to share a train and I happen to be a school girl wearing short skirt.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2017)

Detective said:


> Also Ennoea, I suppose it is my duty to inform you since we often used to speak of our South asian bachelorhood status in the Prime KT thread days, but I am currently dating a woman 5 years younger than me. She's a doctor in the first year of her residency(I mention this second part because I think you can surmise what my brown parents think of this    )
> 
> Hope you're dating life is as lively and crazy as fuck as ever, my brother


Man your parents must be pleased. I am in a predicament myself. I have found a really good girl however she is nearly 8 years younger than me. And I'm not sure if I should feel weird given I'm 28 and she just turned 20. But hey go.

The last Sono film I saw was That Don't play in hell or whatever its called. I'm not such a huge fan tbh. And yeah he's a creep.  The guy watched his own wife get molested so.


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Man your parents must be pleased. I am in a predicament myself. I have found a really good girl however she is nearly 8 years younger than me. And I'm not sure if I should feel weird given I'm 28 and she just turned 20. But hey go.
> 
> The last Sono film I saw was That Don't play in hell or whatever its called. I'm not such a huge fan tbh. And yeah he's a creep.  The guy watched his own wife get molested so.



His wife's only purpose in Psychic Virgin is to have her breasts groped by a professor so that he can think clearly. His latest obsession is apparently school girls' panties. Both films I mentioned are set in school with short skirt uniform and strong wind.


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2017)

*The Long Excuse
*
An unfaithful husband was having affair when he received news of his wife passing way in a bus accident. The guilt ate away at him ever since while he found escapade in taking care of his friend's children whose mother died in the same accident.

I was drawn in by Eri Fukatsu but turned out she only has a cameo role.

Poignant, well-acted film.

8/10


@Ennoea What is your opinion of Gone Girl?

This jdorama is like a sequel to Gone Girl. It has one of the most intricate plots I have seen. Easily in my Top 5.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2017)

So I was thinking about a possible plot hole in "Pirates of the Caribbean 5"...

During the finale, Salazar possesses the young guy so that he can walk on land...because for some f@cking stupid reason, his curse let's him do that...and why the f@ck isn't he allowed to walk on land anyway? That made sense with Davie Jones, but not Sala- whatever, I'm straying off point. His henchman points out that if the young guy is killed while possessed, then Salazar will die too, even though I don't understand how he would know that. But it just occurred to me-

If Salazar wanted to be free and/or kill Jack Sparrow, why didn't they just possess those unlucky souls who trespassed onto their territory instead of massacring everyone? Then they can leave the cave, kill Jack, find a way to break the curse, or die and be free from their torment...or live within their hosts. Any of those seems better than sitting around all day for an eternity...in a cave...waiting for someone to wander into your domain.

I thought the movie was harmless, but the more I think about it, the more it rots within my brain.


----------



## Detective (May 28, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Man your parents must be pleased. I am in a predicament myself. I have found a really good girl however she is nearly 8 years younger than me. And I'm not sure if I should feel weird given I'm 28 and she just turned 20. But hey go.



lol, I felt somewhat weird at first with the age difference, but consoled myself with the fact that she asked me out first(so it's not like I was intentionally looking for someone younger). Also, for whatever reason, over my dating history, the women I went out with have always either been slightly older than me or younger than me.

Best of luck, Brother Enno


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2017)

Man Detective the whole Pirates saga is a huge plot hole. I hope the franchise sinks soon.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Baywatch:  C.

Three hot women are in this.


----------



## Yasha (May 29, 2017)

Did you count The Rock?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2017)

The Void (2016): B

A Lovecraftian-esque horror film obviously stylized after the early works of Clive Barker ("Hellraiser"). The practical effects are both grotesque and awesome, while the filmmakers do a great job with creating a hellish atmosphere. Unfortunately, the lighting sometimes got a bit too dark and murky and the editor obviously was struggling hiding the low budget at points. Definitely worth a watch if you're into these kinds of horror flicks though.

Ellen Wong ("Scott Pilgrim Vs the World") is in it and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



are horror films afraid to kill her off? In both this and "Silent Night" she plays annoying, snarky characters who freeze up when in peril- the type you normally are eager to see destroyed- but she lives both times.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Did you count The Rock?


I didn't care for the Rock.  He was larger than life.  Way too over the top.  I think that was the point.  But I didn't care for it.

Efron was better since he was flawed and his character had a redemption arc.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2017)

*Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2: *6.5/10

Wasted potiental.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Man Detective the whole Pirates saga is a huge plot hole. I hope the franchise sinks soon.



I still don't understand why Disney continues to hand over $$$ to Depp for this bullshit.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Baywatch:  C.
> 
> Three hot women are in this.



There were more than 3 hot women casted, so who is your odd woman out, Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

The Asian girl Stephanie.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Asian girl Stephanie.



Is she supposed to be Asian, though?

In either case, I agree with you. Not sure why they cast Ilfenesh Hadera. She seems like one of those weird crushes that Gesy would have, instead of an uncontested crowd favourite.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Dunno.  There was a white girl with short hair named Stephanie in the television series.  Also, the least attractive female character in the series.


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Dunno.  There was a white girl with short hair named Stephanie in the television series.  Also, the least attractive female character in the series.



Yeah, I remember her from the original. And echo your sentiments.

At least they kept true to the canon material in terms of being consistently least attractive.


----------



## Fin (May 30, 2017)

Primer 7/10


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

I'm enjoying Angie Tribeca.  Fun little show.


----------



## Detective (May 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm enjoying Angie Tribeca.  Fun little show.



Agreed. For the following reasons:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

It's a fun little series in the vein of Naked Gun.  And it's such an easy watch.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm enjoying Angie Tribeca.  Fun little show.



I've been watching 'American Gods.'

Awesome fucking show.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> I've been watching 'American Gods.'
> 
> Awesome fucking show.


I have been meaning to watch it.  I'm also interested to see how this season of Fargo will end.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2017)

@TetraVaal 

don't cream your pants bruh


----------



## Bluebeard (May 31, 2017)

*Doctor Strange: *6/10


----------



## Slice (May 31, 2017)

Detective said:


> 5 years younger than me



You're old enough that a five year difference should be no big deal
The only rule regarding age i ever had was "_at least_ one year older than my little sister" (who is six years younger than me)



Detective said:


> she's a doctor



Living dat asian sterreotype life

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (May 31, 2017)

Landed the job with the Malaysian branch of a Tampa Bay-based MNC. 



Slice said:


> *You're old enough that a five year difference should be no big deal*
> The only rule regarding age i ever had was "_at least_ one year older than my little sister" (who is six years younger than me)



Strange logic. Even if you're young now, one day you will be old enough.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Slice (May 31, 2017)

I will accept this statement.
But only because i know you Yasha.


----------



## Detective (May 31, 2017)

@Slice @Yasha


----------



## Detective (May 31, 2017)

Also, congrats Yash on the new job. We are finally now in the same timezone!


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2017)

Not how I would have expected this year to play out at this point (some stuff not on here because it was seen at a festival last year).


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

Fargo so fucking awesome!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2017)

Morgan (2016)- C

It's well-made, boasts a strong cast and kept my interest...but I didn't the like the characters. I think a large part of the problem is that movie makes some questionable creative decisions in regards to its characters. Kata Mara's protagonist is so impersonal in everything that you feel detached from her character. This isn't bad writing or acting, as there is a reason for it, but it's hard to feel anything towards her because of it. Morgan is a tragic character, but she's also killing people simply for being angry. You understand why she has to be locked up, even if you pity her. 

The rest of the cast are either so dispassionate towards Morgan (they refer to her as 'it') that you don't like them and consider them to be smug assholes, or they're so emotionally supportive that they become illogical and are also smug assholes about it. The worst line in the movie is when someone says "She's a child. She has the right to make mistakes". Yes, but when said mistake was stabbing someone in the eye, then you're just...wrong. But I can't say any of this is 'bad' because the movie has a method to its madness. All of these points do serve a purpose, but the 'purpose' is flawed at its core, so I didn't care for it.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 1, 2017)

Detective said:


> Also, congrats Yash on the new job. We are finally now in the same timezone!



Thanks, brother. Nah, I will work in Malaysian branch. Do hope one day I will get to visit the HQ.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 1, 2017)

I finally watched Dr. Strange. I absolutely loved Benedict Cumberbatch in it, but I felt like the story was a little rushed at parts and I didn't really understand what was going on once or twice. I loved the confrontation at the end, I thought that part was _really_ funny.

I think I would probably rate it an 8/10 even though it confused me sometimes.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fargo so fucking awesome!!



Gloria is really impressive. Too bad she reports to a pig.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

I liked her distraction trip to LA.  I knew obviously that it had nothing to do with her stepfather's murder.  But it was a nice little short story/road trip that i really enjoyed.

That box that turns itself off every time you turn it on!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2017)

Congrats yasha


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2017)

Kiss the Girls: B-

Decent 'Alex Cross' thriller, even though the flaws in many way stand out more than the strengths. It suffers from some 90's-isms, the plot becomes convoluted after a certain point and the killer's identity is laughably obvious. I immediately pinpointed who it was because 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cary Elwes is doing a southern drawl, his voice sounding like the complete opposite of the killers' voice, while the killers' voice sounded closer to another characters voice. I saw right through you, movie! Also, why would Elwes even be here if he wasn't the killer?




I liked how the movie downplayed the jurisdictional frictions (the cops are perfectly content to let Cross do whatever he wants), but this sometimes backfired when Cross starts abusing their hospitality. He decides not to let them or the FBI know a few leads so he can bring them in himself, which would only make sense if he was being stonewalled by them. He does this TWICE, so that was some very questionable writing. Speaking of which, I can buy them letting Cross wander through their crime scenes, but they also let Ashley Judd's character do it as well. I doubt they'd give free reign to a witness...

Nevertheless, the cast are able to carry the film. Morgan Freeman is the definitive Alex Cross (imo), Ashley Judd is convincing as the tough-as-nails survivor and I appreciate that they didn't over-sell the 'strong, independent woman' angle (What I mean is that Hollywood often confuses 'strong, independent woman' as 'unnecessarily hostile, bitchy and over-compensating'- see "Pirates of the Caribbean 5"). The supporting cast is stellar and you'll recognize a lot of people who would grow to be famous. The film is fast paced and for all of its flaws, I was always interested. There was some really good suspense and the subject matter is disturbing. It's a decent thriller, definitely worth a watch if you're not paying for it directly.


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2017)

Taleran said:


> Not how I would have expected this year to play out at this point (some stuff not on here because it was seen at a festival last year).



I don't think it's been asked before, but what site are you using to collect your films in that organized looking collage, Tal?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Thanks, brother. Nah, I will work in Malaysian branch. Do hope one day I will get to visit the HQ.



Damn, was so happy for you that I read that as you were working in the Tampa Bay branch of a Malaysian MNC. I was also wondering what fucking Malaysian MNC had a branch in Tampa Bay of all places, but ultimately my happiness for you mattered more.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

Detective said:


> I don't think it's been asked before, but what site are you using to collect your films in that organized looking collage, Tal?


I was about to ask the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jun 2, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Congrats yasha





Detective said:


> Damn, was so happy for you that I read that as you were working in the Tampa Bay branch of a Malaysian MNC. I was also wondering what fucking Malaysian MNC had a branch in Tampa Bay of all places, but ultimately my happiness for you mattered more.







Rukia said:


> I liked her distraction trip to LA.  I knew obviously that it had nothing to do with her stepfather's murder.  But it was a nice little short story/road trip that i really enjoyed.
> 
> That box that turns itself off every time you turn it on!



That box has a name to it. It's called "Leave Me Alone Box".


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2017)

Checking in from Seattle Tacoma international airport for the 4th Friday in a row.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Checking in from Seattle Tacoma international airport for the 4th Friday in a row.



Just move to San Jose dude, or some South Cal tech city area that is not San Fran. 

Or possibly continue to do this if the flight is cheap/manageable.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2017)

Well I'm actually going to Idaho again this week.  My sister insisted.  And I'm a good guy with nothing scheduled this weekend.. so I agreed.

I do have an interview in Sacramento next week though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2017)

@Yasha 


Hype!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2017)

MEW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 2, 2017)

*Wonder Woman
*
Haven't actually been to a theatre in awhile and decided to get out for this. Hadn't paid much attention to it so expectations weren't extremely high and while I wasn't disappointed I also wasn't overly impressed. Gal Gadot was a fantastic Wonder Woman (fine as hell too), there was some good humor and the action was on point. Where it lost a little for me was mainly just that it got bogged down a little in being an origin story. Essentially the same thing as Captain America. Not a lot to necessarily complain about but the time period and origin nature doesn't exactly lend itself to a lot of excitement.

With that being said, I would love to see a second one and would expect it to make the same jump in quality as Captain America. All of the right pieces are in place.

3.5/5


Also, they showed a trailer for Justice League and it looks dope. Will definitely be one I see in theatres.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2017)

Wonder Woman: B

It was a solid film. I thought they did a great job with the actual character of Wonder Woman, giving her a strong character arc, wise yet naive and kind but somewhat arrogant. I thought Gal Gadot was fine in "Batman Vs Superman", but she mostly excelled here and the film challenges her as an actress. She also had the right amount of charisma and physical presence. I liked how the fish-out-of-water element isn't just played for laughs. It can be funny, but can also be dramatic and at times,can be awesome. It drew out the best of the character, while everyone else was interesting to watch to based on how they reacted to her.

Shockingly, her love interest (Chris Pine) was arguably the best written love interest of all of these super hero movies and not because he's a dude...Actually, it might be because he's a dude...Unfortunately, Hollywood is prone to writing women as trophies to the male protagonists and that is the extent of their character, even if the film tries to give them their own ambitions, motivations, etc. Steve seems like a character who could've easily been the lead of his own movie, with enough references to a troubled past that give him a certain amount of depth that you don't see in Pepper Potts, Jane, Louis Lane (at least the current one), etc. I wish they would do something similar with one of the female love interests of any comic book movie...or just movie... Yet Pine doesn't steal the show from our heroine and their relationship is actually fun to watch. The actors have chemistry and you can see why they'd be drawn to each-other.

I normally defend the villains of modern day comic book films, as I feel those who complain that they lack depth, personality or unique motivations are forgetting that the times have changed in favor of the heroes. Up until this past decade, the villains gobbled all of the attention and the heroes were flat and boring, but now these stories are more based around said heroes and the villains are simply part of said stories. But these villains...sucked. I usually like Danny Houston when he's playing nefarious bastards, but he's boring here and I think the problem is that Houston is under-utilized, as he needed to interact more with Diana. His one decent scene is when he's bantering with her, so the movie needed more of him or less of him. If there was less of him, then maybe Doctor Poison would've gotten more to do. Her strange mask is memorable, while her personality seemed deranged and tormented, but she's not in it enough. There is also a twist that's so f@cking obvious that you wonder why they bothered trying to surprise us. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It was obvious that Ares was going to be the 'seemingly reasonable authority figure played by a recognizable actor who is obviously evil because the movie is trying way too hard to convince me that he's good and why else would they cast this actor'..."Kiss the Girls" had the serial killer equivalent. I also think it would've been a better twist if Steve was Ares, or he was right in that there was no Ares at all. It would've been even better if Ares wasn't doing a damn thing to provoke the war, as it would've given more weight to Diana's more cynical persona in "Batman Vs Superman". This movie ends on too much of an optimistic note, considering her portrayal in "BvS". Also, Ares himself was underwhelming and I struggled taking David Thewlis seriously. He's too old to be a convincing physical threat, in my opinion.




The movie is also too long, even though I didn't necessarily think it was slow paced. The present day prologue and epilogue weren't necessary and it's definitely leisurely paced. I'm sure many will claim that it's boring, but it comes down to whether or not you make an attachment to the characters and story. The finale SUCKED. The action scenes were really f@cking cool when they were somewhat grounded in reality, but "Wonder Woman" has an ending that is way too reminiscent of that Doomsday bullshit from "Batman Vs Superman". The movie adopts that same gloomy color palette, which did not fit the visual style "Wonder Woman" had been using prior  and the CGI wasn't convincing at all. It really feels like Zack Snyder suddenly took over as director for the 3rd act and I don't even hate his style or even "Batman Vs Superman". It just didn't fit with the rest of the movie. So "Wonder Woman" is flawed, but still good...even if at times, it's a bit too similar to "Captain America". But it's nice to see that the DCU stands a chance, at least from a critical perspective.


----------



## Slice (Jun 3, 2017)

Those WW reviews rekindled my hope for the Aquaman movie

Maybe they finally manage to make decent films.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 3, 2017)

I don't care about these. I just want Justice League to be decent


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2017)

"Aquaman" is one of those movies that sounds so bad in theory that it practically goes full circle and starts to sound good...because there is no way something so obviously bad could be bad, right? 

Plus, James Wan is the director and he's an interesting choice.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> "Aquaman" is one of those movies that sounds so bad in theory that it practically goes full circle and starts to sound good...because there is no way something so obviously bad could be bad, right?
> 
> Plus, James Wan is the director and he's an interesting choice.



Don't know much about the character but the guy playing him isn't someone I can imagine carrying a movie. They would have to have a good supporting cast IMO.


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2017)

Slice said:


> Those WW reviews rekindled my hope for the Aquaman movie
> 
> Maybe they finally manage to make decent films.



Indeed, Brother Slice. Let us keep our hope alive


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2017)

Cyphon said:


> Don't know much about the character but the guy playing him isn't someone I can imagine carrying a movie. They would have to have a good supporting cast IMO.



The supporting cast doesn't seem like it needs much power to support itself, because of it's sheer buoyancy to stay afloat if dropped in water:


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2017)

Is anyone playing the "Friday the 13th" game yet? As a fan of the franchise, I think it's a lot of fun...when there aren't connectivity or server issues...which seems to be a lot.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2017)

Detective said:


> The supporting cast doesn't seem like it needs much power to support itself, because of it's sheer buoyancy to stay afloat if dropped in water:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Well then.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2017)

The Red Turtle

A strange fable of a man marooned on an island only to find nature provide him with the strangest of families. 

Well animated and great score. There's a lot of beautiful scenes but there's something about the film that didn't click for me.  Maybe that it doesn't really explore its concept with enough depth. Instead relying on visuals to cover up the strangeness of its own themes. But it's a nice film in the end.

B-


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2017)

*The Great Wall
*
Outside of the premise, this movie was kind of shit. This might be the first time ever I went in liking the cast and completely disliking them in their roles and how they fit. I have liked a cast before and not liked the movie, but not in this same way. Damon, Pascal, and Dafoe are all guys I have liked in other stuff (Pascal most recently was great in Narcos) but man were they lame in these roles. Didn't fit at all IMO. 

The initial idea is intriguing but the execution didn't do much for me. The monsters and action were okay I guess but the threat felt like it lacked depth and reason. Didn't get enough of why they were there and where they came from for my taste. And of course we got the old cliche of the hero outsider falling in love with the foreign woman. At least they didn't kiss.

2/5


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2017)

The only cast member who (arguably) shined in "The Great Wall" was the Asian actress, who seems to have gotten the most flack for it. But at least she seemed like she was trying. Everyone else just seemed bored and Andy Lau's limited english did not mix well with his apparent boredom.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> The only cast member who (arguably) shined in "The Great Wall" was the Asian actress, who seems to have gotten the most flack for it. But at least she seemed like she was trying. Everyone else just seemed bored and Andy Lau's limited english did not mix well with his apparent boredom.



Yeah she was solid. Didn't mention her because she wasn't a known commodity I had expectations for. I liked her.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 3, 2017)

Andy Lau always looks bored.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2017)

It was a long time before I could forgive Andy Lau for "The Duel"...even after I actually forgave "The Duel", as it ended up not being so bad as much as it was just bad for the $30 I paid for it. 

Yet I'm still not sure I've forgiven Ekin Cheng. I don't see him much anymore, even though he was seemingly in everything back in the early 2000's. Makes me nostalgic thinking about him though, as I remember "A Man Called Hero", where he fights on top of a very CGI Statue of Liberty.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2017)

Alien: Covenant - 5/10

Wonder Woman - 6/10

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales - 3/10

The Mist - 8/10

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2017)

smh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 4, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Alien: Covenant - 5/10
> 
> Wonder Woman - 6/10
> 
> ...



Stunna, how was it meeting your white girlfriend's parents? Did they attempt to harvest your organs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Stunna, how was it meeting your white girlfriend's parents? Did they attempt to harvest your organs?



Stunna likely went incognito during the visit, though. He possibly applied a tactic he learned from White Chicks, only he does not have the skill to pull it off in the superior fashion that Eddie Murphy did back in the day.

Hence:

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Grape (Jun 5, 2017)

At least Stunna is going out there and trying. What have you tried lately, Detective, other than "The Stranger"?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2017)

Ouija: D

It's bad, but not quite as bad as I was expecting.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Ouija: D
> 
> It's bad, but not quite as bad as I was expecting.


That shit was pretty terrible. The sequel is just as bad. Never understood why it was well reviewed.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2017)

In Bruges - 9/10

Colossal - 7/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 6, 2017)

Ouija is one of my most hated horror movies of all time.

Such a lazy movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2017)

It was pretty lazy. I was expecting something a lot more amateurish based on the reviews though. It's just a bland horror movie that resembles every bad horror movie that makes it into theaters. But what can you expect from the guys who wrote "The Possession"? 

Now if you want true badness, try "Ouija Experiment".


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm hopeful that the Mummy will at least be passable.  I mean they are apparently planning on making a monster cinematic universe.  They need to at least try to get it right.


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm hopeful that the Mummy will at least be passable.  I mean they are apparently planning on making a monster cinematic universe.  They need to at least try to get it right.



They just added Phantom of the Opera and the Hunchback of Notre Dame to their expanded Dark universe roster before The Mummy is even released. I think they need to prove it as well, before loading up a roster that may not even see the light of day.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2017)

I bought these last night. 

'Despicable Me' & 'Despicable Me 2' are the first UHD discs to feature Dolby Vision--and they're 100%, absolutely 1:1 reference quality. Hands down the best animation has ever looked on any panel I've seen.

'Dredd' and 'Ex Machina' come with HDR10, and both of them look noticeably better compared to their Blu-Ray counterparts. Even though both films are sourced from a 2K DI, the amount of detail you can make out in shadows and other portions of the frame, thanks to HDR, is pretty significant. Also, the wider color gamut lends itself very nicely to both films, despite the intentionally 'soft' image that Alex Garland went for in 'Ex Machina.'

All 4-films are pretty rad. I'm not really into the 'Despicable Me' and Minion stuff, but it's nice to be able to own the first ever Dolby Vision UHD discs. That format is really, really going to blow people away going forward.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2017)

Saw this gem on Rotten Tomatoes:



> "Obviously the worst movie that Tom Cruise has ever made."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Taleran (Jun 7, 2017)

*Accident (2009)*
The Conversation through the aesthetics of late 00s Milkway Productions starring Louis Koo as a leader of a team of Assassins who sets up elaborate accidents to kill people. A truly gorgeous looking movie in a way that only movies from that team look.

*Le Trou*
A really excellent Prison Escape film, starring one of the people who was part of the original escape that the book that the movie was on was based on.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 7, 2017)

The Mummy is a failure. 

Good riddance to Dark Universe. Nobody asked for that shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2017)

Bluebeard said:


> The Mummy is a failure.
> 
> Good riddance to Dark Universe. Nobody asked for that shit.


yeah.  12 hours ago I was optimistic.  My mistake apparently.


It's true that no one asked for it.  Not even Martial has been talking about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> yeah.  12 hours ago I was optimistic.  My mistake apparently.
> 
> 
> It's true that no one asked for it.  Not even Martial has been talking about it.



1999 Mummy still the GOAT. Especially because it introduced us all to Prime Rachel Weisz


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 7, 2017)

alicia vikander's tits gave me nightmares


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2017)

@Detective 

Awesome Fargo ep.  MEW is incredibly hard to kill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2017)

"The Mummy" is one of those movies that looked mediocre, but Cruise being involved gave me hope...apparently it's not very good though. Really, the problem with all of these Universal Monster movies is that for me, they're only interesting because of their time periods. I like the settings more than the monsters themselves. 

I mean, how will Phantom of the Opera or Hunchback of Notre Dom be scary in a modern setting? I'd much rather see it take place in the Victorian era.

Anyway, movie review time!

Rurouni Kenshin: The Legend Ends- B

It's good, but the weakest of the trilogy because...once again...it's trying so hard to be faithful that it rushes through the material. The most extreme example of this is the Sojiro character arc. It's fundamentally the same, but they built up to it so much better in the anime because they had time to. They go into his backstory, flesh out the differences between Kenshin and Soujiro's philosophies, draw out his crumbling sanity and gives the viewer a catharsis with how it plays out. Here, Sojiro just starts rambling about how 'the strong survive, the weak die' during their battle without any kind of context. He starts acting a little manic (it's more silly than anything else) and a single line is used to say he's lost all of his emotions. When he asks Kenshin "Was I wrong?", it means little because at no point was that ever his arc in the movie. Aoshi's presence is still another problem, as he doesn't tie into this story very well.

But even though these are problems, the movie still does capture the spirit of the source and happens to be beautifully shot, scored, edited and choreographed. The fight scenes are exhilarating and the visuals are breathtaking, while the actors make a more personal connection to the audience. The pacing is pretty choppy, but these problems only keep the film from achieving greatness and there isn't anything wrong with just being good.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Saw this gem on Rotten Tomatoes:



Live, Die Repeat. His true Magnus Opus.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 8, 2017)

Detective said:


> Stunna likely went incognito during the visit, though. He possibly applied a tactic he learned from White Chicks, only he does not have the skill to pull it off in the superior fashion that Eddie Murphy did back in the day.
> 
> Hence:



Or...


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2017)

I truly fear our Stunna will one day accidentally run into a white supremacist individual in North Carolina. And have no idea how to extract himself from such a confrontation.

That's why I hope he can escape that state sometime in the near future.


----------



## zoro (Jun 8, 2017)

Just saw Arthur. 17/20 I'd say

Can't wait for Ritchie's next project


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> I know but his girl is hot and he won't share So me and my wife gang bang the chick.



Huey.... WTF


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2017)

Does Stunna still live in North Carolina?  I swear I have moved four times already since I met him on this board.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 8, 2017)

Any PS4 bethren here??


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Any PS4 bethren here??


I'm playing Injustice 2 right now.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Detective (Jun 8, 2017)

I wish I had time to play video games like in the good ol' days


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Any PS4 bethren here??



Yeah, been playing "Bloodborne" and "Friday the 13th". I started "Disgaea 5", as I like those kinds of strategy games, but the bright colors hurt my head. lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2017)

I get burnt out on Disgaea games.  I can't put more than twenty hours into them before I am ready to move on to something new.

Also YouTube has ruined games like Disgaea for me.  I get curious and spoil myself on the game by watching YouTube videos.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2017)

@Detective why didn't they make a second season of the Devil is a part timer?  That show was a lot of fun!


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Detective why didn't they make a second season of the Devil is a part timer?  That show was a lot of fun!



I am not sure myself, dude. And now that you have reopened old wounds, I am outraged once more by this travesty!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm playing Injustice 2 right now.



Ok just finished Quick play on Overwatch. You should play dude, double XP this weekend.



Detective said:


> I wish I had time to play video games like in the good ol' days



No worries mate. Get a friend to try out some overwatch. Or next time you come to England, maybe I can bring over Fifa 17?



MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, been playing "Bloodborne" and "Friday the 13th". I started "Disgaea 5", as I like those kinds of strategy games, but the bright colors hurt my head. lol.



Thought about getting Bloodbourne but decided to get GOTY Witcher 3 instead oh and Fallout 4.

HZD is the nutz doe.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> No worries mate. Get a friend to try out some overwatch. Or next time you come to England, maybe I can bring over Fifa 17?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2017)

I have been trying to play FIFA 17, but I get some kind of error every time I boot it up.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have been trying to play FIFA 17, but I get some kind of error every time I boot it up.



Maybe FIFA isn't happy you keep choosing QPR mate.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2017)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Maybe FIFA isn't happy you keep choosing QPR mate.



Oh shit, Speedy with the unexpected Zidane move on Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm gonna play Italian league.  It would be too unrealistic for me to dominate with QPR.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grape (Jun 9, 2017)

@Stunna loan me $400, please.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2017)

Dark Matter is back!


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2017)

Can't wait until Stunna randomly dawns a dashiki themed avy/set after randomly coming across the Black Panther teaser trailer on his bus ride home.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2017)

Stunna is going to root for Klaw when he watches the Black Panther movie.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2017)

I thought the Cavs vs Warriors game ended and turned off the window. Then found out it's only end of 3rd quarter. How did that happen? =_=


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't blame you Yasha.  All these fucking games run together.  The season is too long.  The playoffs are too long.  Too many games are on television.

I long for the days when we had a couple of games a week nationwide; and that's all we got!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2017)

The Mummy (2017)- D+

This was actually a somewhat surreal experience, considering that the movie itself is just mediocre. I won't pretend like I have any insider scoop as to what went on behind-the-scenes, but it really feels like the writers were aiming for a campy, silly lark in the same spirit of the previous "Mummy" trilogy, but the director wanted a darker, edgier film. It's bizarre because the visual style is bleak and sinister, sometimes even managing to build good suspense, but everything that comes out of its characters mouths is designed to be funny, which just feels out-of-place. Tom Cruise is unfortunately a casualty of this conflicted tone, as he is trying so hard to be funny, but not only do the jokes not land, the entire scene is often derailed because of his attempts to lighten up the mood. He's trying his hardest to engage the audience on some level and I can't say his acting was bad, but it's as if he's a vessel for all of the films problems.

The script isn't especially engaging anyway though and there are either a lot of plot holes or the information is so vague that I was left confused anyway. If Tom Cruise can survive a plane crash unscathed, why does the SHIELD-wannabe group think they can kill him after he becomes a living god? Characters are poorly defined because they're so contradictory, so the lead actress will call for the Mummy's death at one point, but demand that she be spared for research a few scenes later. Tom Cruise's character arc is lifted from "The Edge of Tomorrow", but that was a well written character arc and "The Mummy" is only passingly interested in developing him. He's established as brave to the point of being reckless based on the opening scene, but throughout the rest of the film he's portrayed as cowardly. He's intended to be a lovable asshole, but his gradual change and developing romance were so underdeveloped, which only stands out more because "The Edge of Tomorrow" did the exact same thing- except a lot better. Also, one subplot is very reminiscent of "An American Werewolf in London" and it's also underdeveloped. Russell Crowe does good, but I feel like they made a mistake by introducing his 'Mr Hyde' persona so early. It ended up being kind of underwhelming, even though Crowe's performance was entertaining. The actress who played the titular Mummy was an ideal casting choice, but she's unfortunately the highlight of a subpar movie.

There are some good horror and action set pieces though. Some of the zombie effects were creepy and the scene where Cruise is assailed by rats was probably my favorite scene in the entire movie. Something about the empty and mysterious back alleyway reminded me of the gothic classics, but unfortunately, it ended up being a cheap dream sequence. Above everything, I'd say "The Mummy" was more mediocre than bad and I guess I prefer it over "Dracula: Untold". But the tone is also suffering from the 'Dr. Jekyll/ Mr Hyde' curse, as not only are there two very different tones within "The Mummy", they are at war with each-other. The director either needed to scale back on the comedy, or liven up the color scheme so that the film can look campier, fitting the content of the script. Strangely, I did like the sequel hook and part of me wants to see the 'Dark Universe' saga continue, but now the producers are fighting an uphill battle, because I can't imagine this being a box office success.


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't blame you Yasha.  All these fucking games run together.  The season is too long.  The playoffs are too long.  Too many games are on television.
> 
> I long for the days when we had a couple of games a week nationwide; and that's all we got!



This has been the worst overall playoffs in a long time, dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Jun 10, 2017)

@Stunna help me, bruh


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2017)

Evil Under the Sun: A-

It's one of those old school murder mysteries, based off an Agatha Christie novel. It's very good, but the pacing might be a bit too slow for some. But for me, I thought the cast was great, the dialogue was great and the mystery was compelling.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm going to check out the Mummy over Wonder Woman.  Not in the mood for a super hero movie set during World War 1.  Yuck.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to check out the Mummy over Wonder Woman.  Not in the mood for a super hero movie set during World War 1.  Yuck.


pass on both tbh

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2017)

Weiss said:


> pass on both tbh


It comes at night looks like the top choice.  But it doesn't start for like three hours.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2017)

I hear the sexy Mummy kisses boys to gain her youth back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2017)

Adam West died.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hear the sexy Mummy kisses boys to gain her youth back.


It's as if I wrote the script.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stringer (Jun 10, 2017)

Alien Covenant: 5/10

this was a dud

_''so you want to see Shaw's journey and learn more about the engineers? welp, not happening suckers, I got some generic and tired horror tropes for you''_

Ridley Scott should retire for good and leave the franchise alone, it's embarrassing tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2017)

I was thinking of watching Covenant in a couple hours..maybe I should wait for the bluray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Jun 10, 2017)

good move bud, treat that chikita next door to a nice meal instead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2017)

The Mummy: C+

Perfectly adequate.

Somehow the female Mummy was a sympathetic character.  I was rooting for her to win.  (I probably also supported her because she is fine asf.)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2017)

Honestly the female Mummy only needed to absorb two souls and I was totally into her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercy (Jun 10, 2017)

Beauty and the Beast 10/10
Pirates of the Caribbean:  Dean Men Tell No Tales 10/10
Home 10/10

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Adam West died.



Crazy.

I didn't know his health was going south.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2017)

He was pretty old, right?  Late 80's I think.


----------



## Detective (Jun 10, 2017)

R.I.P Caped Crusader


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2017)

At least Dark Matter is going to still be on when the best show of the quarter (Fargo) ends.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2017)

How many episodes does Fargo have left?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

Two maybe?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

Is Power good?  FX on demand is advertising it heavily.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

Battlefront 2 hype!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2017)

i should run more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is Power good?  FX on demand is advertising it heavily.


it's alright. sex scenes be top notch


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Looks great!




Juan McClane in Die Mall


----------



## o2dznuts (Jun 11, 2017)

Wonder Woman 

10/10


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 11, 2017)

Tombstone is my new favourite movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

I got my copy of FIFA to work.  I'm now in the process of turning Sheffield Wednesday into a major dynasty.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

You guys should watch Patriots Day.  Good movie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

Rings or Blair Witch?  What should I watch?


----------



## Detective (Jun 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You guys should watch Patriots Day.  Good movie.



Honestly, I thought it was boring. Wahlberg is a default disaster/patriotism film dude now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

Pain and Gain dude.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2017)

Ah good the best looking game at E3 so far is made by trash people all is right in the world.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

Apparently I have really fallen behind on horror movies.

Need to see Southbound, Siren, XX, and the Berlin Syndrome.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

I went with the Autopsy of Jane Doe.  Really unsettling so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

What the fuck is going on with this body?  There are signs that Jane has been dead for a long time.  There are signs that she was buried somewhere north and moved to Virginia.  But when the coroner cut her open, she bled like a fresh body.

This case is fucking baffling.

Edit:  I'm never going to make it through this movie.  I'm taking breaks every ten minutes to contemplate what I have seen.  This bitch apparently wore corsets and the damage to her lungs doesn't make any sense because she had no scarring externally.  This has to be supernatural or demonic; nothing else makes sense.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rings or Blair Witch?  What should I watch?



Blair Witch.

While divisive, at least Blair Witch has fans. With "Rings", the closest to 'fans' it has are those who grudgingly admit it's not as boring as "Ring 2".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

They tried to burn the body and the fire did no damage!  What the fuck is going on with Jane Doe?  Who the fuck is she??


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

The Autopsy of Jane Doe:  B+

I really enjoyed it.  I don't totally understand everything.  What's the deal with that one song on the radio?  How is it connected to the body?  Did she need Tommy's vitality to heal her body and patch herself back together again?

Act 1 and Act 2 were great.  The actual autopsy portion of the movie was fascinating and I was really into it.  I'm not as crazy about the finale.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



I do like that my witch theory played into things though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2017)

I hope you're not really spoiling any of this in those untagged portions, Rukia.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 12, 2017)

@Rukia 

Avoid 'XX' at all costs. Movie is fucking terrible.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I hope you're not really spoiling any of this in those untagged portions, Rukia.


Not really.  Everything I said is gibberish if you haven't watched the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2017)

I was curious about the status of the "Clue" remake, which is actually one of the few remakes I would like to see happen, but then read this: "The film will be a “worldwide mystery” with action-adventure elements, potentially setting up a possible franchise that could play well international". Why does this sound like National treasure to me? The appeal of "Clue" is that it plays out like an Agatha Christie mystery, which almost requires a more intimate setting. Now I'm sad and when I get sad, I get naked.  




TetraVaal said:


> @Rukia
> 
> Avoid 'XX' at all costs. Movie is fucking terrible.



Why would you even watch that? Everyone seems to hate it. That would be like watching "The Ouija Experiment", which for some reason is on my netflix queue...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2017)

Southbound was overrated IMO. I only liked 2 of the segments really.

Autopsy of Jane Doe was quality horror though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Bluebeard said:


> Southbound was overrated IMO. I only liked 2 of the segments really.
> 
> Autopsy of Jane Doe was quality horror though.


i will probably still rent it.


How many segments are there?


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2017)

I have decided this will be my E3 gif for anything I particularly like.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 12, 2017)

E3 has been pretty underwhelming this year.

Xbox announces the most powerful console ever; follow it up with shitty looking 8-bit pixel games, and fucking Minecraft in 4K lol.

Bethesda had a rather underwhelming conference, but I do appreciate their commitment to VR--and 'Wolfenstein II' looks fucking awesome.

Sony's briefing was probably their most 'plain' conference in a few years. Similar to Bethesda, I'm glad to see a full-on push for VR--and I'm definitely stoked for more 'Horizon Zero Dawn.'

I could take or leave more Uncharted or God of War, though. 

Days Gone looks subpar.

Detroit: Become Human still hasn't shown enough gameplay for me to get excited.

And the fact there was no footage for The Last of Us 2 and Death Stranding really hurt my heart. 

I will admit the new Spider-Man game looks really fantastic. That is going to be a day 1 buy for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2017)

Silver Streak: B

It was amusing, but I didn't find it to be side splittingly funny. I was taken aback by the absence of Richard Pryor for the first hour, considering this is primarily remembered for pairing up Pryor and Gene Wilder. One thing I do miss though about a lot of these old comedies is that it has a plot, structure and set pieces. In fact, this could've easily been edited into a legit thriller if they wanted. These days, comedy is just ab-libbed in a house or an otherwise cheap location. You will not find any trains barrelling through the walls of train stations.


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2017)

So much for video games being the future of storytelling, TetraVaal.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> i will probably still rent it.
> 
> 
> How many segments are there?



5.


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2017)

@Ennoea Let me borrow $400 USD. I'll pay you back 100x.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

The spidey suit looks weird in the new game.  It's like a weird amalgamation of previous suits; and I don't think it totally works.


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2017)

That suit is retarded. Like Spider-Man Captain America theme.

The fuck.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2017)

Does anyone know what's going on with netflix? It keeps saying that certain movies will available, but then the release date comes and the movie in question is silently pushed back to the 'saved section' or the release date changes into 'unknown'. This happened with "Journey to the West 2" (supposed to be released later this month), "Headshot" (supposed to be released earlier this month) and "The Void" (was released a few weeks later), all relatively recently. 

Anyway, I don't know if I posted this yet-

Dance of the Drunken Mantis: A-

Great choreography, with a wonderfully terrible dubbing.


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2017)

@MartialHorror you're a bro. Can I borrow $400? I'll return it x100, and get you some prime pussy.

#JesusDaPimp


----------



## Grape (Jun 13, 2017)

Yall suck. I'm risking everything for you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and you can't even donate some scratch. You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will get even less pussy than you do now once I take my crown.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

Blair Witch: C-

I actually liked the set up.  Things just fell apart when all of the spookiness started happening.  Mainly because I couldn't tell what the fuck was happening?  A really dark movie shot on a camcorder.  And the finale was really unsatisfying.  The Blair Witch easily tricked the final girl and we immediately got transported to the credits.  Glad I didn't see it at the theatre.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2017)

Grape said:


> @MartialHorror you're a bro. Can I borrow $400? I'll return it x100, and get you some prime pussy.
> 
> #JesusDaPimp



No. You're a Grapist. 



Rukia said:


> Blair Witch: C-
> 
> I actually liked the set up.  Things just fell apart when all of the spookiness started happening.  Mainly because I couldn't tell what the fuck was happening?  A really dark movie shot on a camcorder.  And the finale was really unsatisfying.  The Blair Witch easily tricked the final girl and we immediately got transported to the credits.  Glad I didn't see it at the theatre.



I had no problem being able to tell what was going on, but I haven't seen it on the small screen and a lot of found footage films don't translate well on TV's or Computers. The ending was pretty f@cking stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

How is that Blood Drive show on Syfy?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2017)

I've never heard of it, but it is the Scyfy channel...

Have Sword Will Travel: C

A Chang Cheh movie starring Ti Lung and David Chiang. It's competently made, but I found the story to be the worst kind of downer. Ti Lung and his fiance are a martial arts pair hired to protect a shipment of silver, but David Chiang is the wandering swordsman who enters their lives and becomes an accidental love rival. Ti Lung is annoying because nearly every scene presents him as a jealous boyfriend (not including his bad-ass introduction, where he nonchalantly discusses their marriage plans while slaying bandits), but the fiance isn't especially sympathetic either because she keeps shooting Chiang longing glances...right in front of said jealous boyfriend...seemingly in every f@cking scene. It often felt like she was trying to provoke the two into a violent confrontation, even though I'm sure that wasn't the intention. Chiang is a better character, but he's too passive at times and too aggressive at other times and his back-story needed some exploration. Everyone is trying to figure out why such a skilled swordsman is so poor and he always deflects the question, but we never learn why. At times, the melodrama was stretched out to laughable proportions. 

It's not a bad movie. The cast is good, the direction is good and the cinematography was good for its time, but I just didn't like it. I didn't like the characters and wasn't interested in the love triangle. 

Clue: B-

This is one of those movies where my memory tells me it's great, but when I see it again, I'm always taken aback by how flawed it is. The filmmakers do a great job at recreating the genre they are technically spoofing and there are some really funny moments, but there are a lot of misfired jokes as well. It starts to run out of steam by the time the finale comes along, as scenes and lines start to become really repetitive. Still, it's one of those films I'll always continue to revisit over the years.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Autopsy of Jane Doe*

Kind of loses steam towards the end but still fun watching it alone in the middle of the night.

7.5/10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2017)

You guys should all do that thing being done right now of 25 of the 21st century, I would be curious.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Jun 14, 2017)

a'ight..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mercy (Jun 14, 2017)

The Mummy (new one)  8/10


----------



## Detective (Jun 14, 2017)

Taleran said:


> You guys should all do that thing being done right now of 25 of the 21st century, I would be curious.



Hey Tal, what is the site you use to arrange those film selections like that?

Asking for a friend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

Blood Drive E1: C.

Weird show.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

@Detective MEW only has to survive one more episode dude.  I think she has 50/50 odds.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Blood Drive E1: C.
> 
> Weird show.


Preview for future episodes in case anyone is curious:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2017)

Solace (2015)- B

This is that Jeffrey Dean Morgan/Anthony Hopkins/Colin Farrell thriller where Hopkins plays a psychic who assists an FBI Agent (Morgan) in catching a serial killer (Farrell)- who turns out to be psychic himself. Even though this was critically panned, I thought it was pretty good. The investigation is interesting, the drama is emotionally charged and the visuals are eye popping. I don't know why it got such bad reviews, although even I'll admit that it's not particularly memorable despite boasting some unique ideas. The cast also seems invested in the material, so they are not wasted.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 15, 2017)

Stargate(Original)
7/10


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2017)

How can you people just accept the emptiness of your lives?

Stand up with me. Fight.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2017)

What are we fighting?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2017)

I think Grape is broke again.


----------



## Miss Ella (Jun 17, 2017)

Power Ranger
5/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2017)

The Accountant: B-

There is some quality stuff here, but it feels like the narrative was designed to fit a novel, not a movie. It's awkwardly paced because it's trying to juggle too many storylines and nothing feels developed enough. But it's not bad by any stretch of imagination.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 17, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> The Accountant: B-
> 
> There is some quality stuff here, but it feels like the narrative was designed to fit a novel, not a movie. It's awkwardly paced because it's trying to juggle too many storylines and nothing feels developed enough. But it's not bad by any stretch of imagination.


I completely agree. 

I imagine it would have worked much better as a series.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2017)

Yeah, a series would've worked.

Jenifer: D

This is a 'Masters of Horror' episode, directed by Dario Argento. Unfortunately, his stylistic touches are absent and the film is forced to rely on unlikable characters and repetitive sex scenes (seriously, they all seem to be the exact same, camera angles included). The gore is pretty good (and daring) and there is nudity, but these are moments in a sea of boredom. At least the cast is good and the makeup on Jenifer is freaky.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 17, 2017)

*Wonder Woman
*
Well, what can I say? At least I don't hate this film as I hate a lot of the superheroes movies these days. But I think most of us have had enough of them already. Please give us something new and creative.

I would be interested to see Gal Gadot playing a chic OL in a movie like Devil Wears Prada or The Intern. She can be the new Anne Hathaway.

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2017)

They should go back to making "Carnosaur" movies. The world needs a Carnosaur shared universe!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2017)

All this shared universe garbage just has made films like video games now. Same cap but with a number at the end. Literally just making a quick buck. They couldn't give a shit about the actual quality.

 Usually Studios would realise the poor content is not gonna work and try new things but since China eats up this garbage the next decade of mainstream film's will be a cesspool. 

The new mummy film is the prime example of this terrible shared universe crap all studios are trying. You'd think it flopping would mean Universal put that money in to something more original but nope. They're gonna keep making these embarrassing films. Ugh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Jun 17, 2017)

We need more films like The Cabin in the Woods and The Lobster.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2017)

The problem with Shared Universes is that the movies seem more interested in setting up sequels than they are interested in telling their own stories. The MCU has mostly been the exception and the Monsterverse hasn't overstepped its bounds (yet), but the Dark Universe and the DCU are struggling because of this. 

Now I'm perfectly cool with shared universes, but I think they should be earned. "Iron Man" was an exceptional film that stood on its own two feet and most of Phase 1 of the MCU only had easter eggs, hints and stingers to unite them all, making "The Avengers" a strong pay-off to a lot of slow burn build up. The DCU wanted to get to that Avengers money even before they gave Batman and Wonder Woman their own films, so seeing them interact with Superman meant little as it's the first time we were seeing those incarnations of the characters. The Dark Universe actually did pump me up for the next chapter, but the problem was I wasn't particularly invested in the first/current one and few people were.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 17, 2017)

* Power Rangers
*
I wonder how Stunna's generation feels about this. It's probably the first time ever they heard of "Power Rangers".

It's not as cheesy as what I remember the old Power Rangers to be, which is a good thing. Kimberly is really good-looking. Becky should go back to singing. The 3 guys are alright.

6.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Power Rangers was better than it had any right to be.  And it would have actually been a really good movie without the Power Rangers crap.  I liked the characters and their relationships.

And yeah.  Kimberly is a character I can root for.  Good call Yasha.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2017)

Fists of Fury: A-

Bruce Lee is scary here.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And it would have actually been a really good movie without the Power Rangers crap.



That movie has already been made. It's called Chronicle.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> That movie has already been made. It's called Chronicle.


Right on lol


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2017)

the movie was actually alright until they started calling themselves power rangers.

Elizabeth whatever her name was as Rita was fucking way too over the top campy. What a tonal shift.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2017)

Naomi Scott is an English actress. No wonder her acting is the best of the lot.

Becky G is downright terrible. Fortunately she doesn't have many lines nor much screentime.


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2017)

She didn't even say much for me to think she was terrible. You must hate hispanic women yasha smh


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't remember her being bad.  Banks was definitely over-the-top though.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2017)

The World said:


> She didn't even say much for me to think she was terrible. You must hate hispanic women yasha smh



No, let's not generalize Yasha like this, dude.

Remember when Yasha was in LA, and he said the streets made him nervous for his life because he felt the Mexican and/or Latino men gave off that kind of vibe? Including outright saying he would pull a London Bridge(or Hollywood Walk of Fame in this comparison) Enno tactic on Para if he ever came across him IRL?

See, he didn't just have an issue with Hispanic women.

I hope we all learned something today.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2017)

Society (1989)- What the f@ck? 

I'm not sure how to rate this, as I'm still not sure what to think about it. It begins as a rebellious teenager/coming of age movie and eventually takes a turn down crazy town...the finale is...is...yeah...


----------



## Miss Ella (Jun 18, 2017)

Yip man - 8/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2017)

Miss Ella said:


> Yip man - 8/10.



"Carnosaur" is kind of like Yip Man. You should watch it.


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2017)

Detective said:


> No, let's not generalize Yasha like this, dude.
> 
> Remember when Yasha was in LA, and he said the streets made him nervous for life his because he felt the Mexican and/or Latino men gave off that kind of vibe? Including outright saying he would pull a London Bridge(or Hollywood Walk of Fame in this comparison) Enno tactic on Para if he ever came across him IRL?
> 
> ...


he was scared for his life.

he had to watch his back 24/7 in fear of para creeping behind him ready to bust a cap in his ass driving around in a lowrider.

at least that's how yasha saw it in his racist mind


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2017)

The World said:


> he was scared for his life.
> 
> he had to watch his back 24/7 in fear of para creeping behind him ready to bust a cap in his ass driving around in a lowrider.
> 
> at least that's how yasha saw it in his racist mind



Nevermind the fact that Para's too broke to have his own ride, due to being a 12 year college student.

So if he tried to do a drive-by on Yasha, it would be shooting caps from the vent window of the LA bus he moves around town in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2017)

@Rukia 

Dude, did you buy your recent vehicle? Or leased it? My current one is almost paid off, so I am looking into getting a new ride. But I am not sure if I want to purchase this one. Maybe lease for 3-4 years, and then look for something new?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

I have always paid cash so far.

I had a conversation with my dad about whether financing a vehicle was a good idea if I could get a 0% rate.  And he urged me to just buy outright.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have always paid cash so far.
> 
> I had a conversation with my dad about whether financing a vehicle was a good idea if I could get a 0% rate.  And he urged me to just buy outright.



Yeah but, won't you just have an asset that loses value year over year then? Unless it's a high end model or a rare build, most vehicles depreciate heavily.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Yeah, but I don't get a car for just a couple of years and then upgrade.  So it's okay that the car depreciates.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 18, 2017)

The World said:


> he was scared for his life.
> 
> he had to watch his back 24/7 in fear of para creeping behind him ready to bust a cap in his ass driving around in a lowrider.
> 
> at least that's how yasha saw it in his racist mind


so yasha isn't just a serial killer, a rapist, and a p*d*p****, he's also a racist?

what, is he just going for "worst human being ever"?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2017)

My goodness, see what have you guys done to my reputation. Now suddenly I'm the worst human being ever. Soon I will be the worst organism to ever exist. (that's why I like luca. Dude knows how to be dramatic)

I was just saying Becky G can't act and should go back to singing which she is good at. And for the record, Mexicans didn't make me feel unsafe in downtown LA. Homeless black people did.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> What are we fighting?




Everything that holds our species back.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2017)

Come on @Ennoea, you know I wouldn't claim to be Jesus without a fuck-ton of proof. You stole my Jesus is a schizophrenic joke and everything.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2017)

Fixing to change the world, boys.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> And for the record, Mexicans didn't make me feel unsafe in downtown LA. Homeless black people did.



Thanks for setting the record straight, Yash.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2017)

U 4 E UH


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2017)

Christ, Detective, I remember you being all happy and giddy, planning your vehicle purchase like a virgin bride awaiting her first taste of cock.

But it's not enough. You need more. Buy, buy, buy. Your life is fucking worthless.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2017)

Fear is the mind killer.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2017)

Get up, get up now. Free your self from yourself.

You won't do what you'd like to do.
Lay back and let me show you another way.
Kill what you want to, take what's left and eat it.
Take all or nothing. It's just too short to push it away.
Take it all. Take it all.

All the way, all the way in.

Knock *me* down, I'll just come back running..
Knock *you* down, it won't be long now..

All the way, all the way in.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2017)

James, brother to John the Baptist and Jesus who is named Justus...

Can you name a more iconic duo?

I'll wait.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2017)

On the cool though, I will absolutely wipe you all out if it means progress towards my goals.


----------



## Grape (Jun 18, 2017)

Two years since you purchased a vehicle, Detective. Have you gotten laid in the process? No? You're pathetic.

Follow me. I'll give you an easy route to bliss.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2017)

Wonder Woman was like a 9/10

That fighting choreo and the directing for the fighting was so fucking amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Jun 19, 2017)

Yasha said:


> My goodness, see what have you guys done to my reputation. Now suddenly I'm the worst human being ever. Soon I will be the worst organism to ever exist. (that's why I like luca. Dude knows how to be dramatic)
> 
> I was just saying Becky G can't act and should go back to singing which she is good at. And for the record, Mexicans didn't make me feel unsafe in downtown LA. Homeless black people did.


okay johnnie cochran


----------



## The World (Jun 19, 2017)

I forgive you, Peter.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2017)

Witching and Bitching: B-

This wasn't bad for a movie with this title...which is the greatest title in the history of mankind...It's a Spanish comedy-horror about some thieves who wander into a witches coven, with the emphasis being more on the comedy than the horror. I actually thought this was fairly funny thanks to a lot of snappy dialogue, but I couldn't tell if it was a satire on misogynism or if it was just misogynist...I think it was trying to be the former, but it wasn't as clever as the filmmakers thought it was, so it ended up just coming across as misogynist. According to this movie, if women do not fit the expectations of men, then they are evil witches. Some of the plot developments were bizarre, like how the hottest of the witches suddenly falls in love with the protagonist. It's funny how her fellow witches are saying things like "A girl you're age should be doing drugs and having orgies, not falling in love", but it comes out of nowhere and tries to excuse her previous evil acts. Eventually the guy- who at this point has been a bit of a woman hater- decides to return her feelings, declaring that she doesn't have to change for him, but the ending shows she does...she becomes exactly what he wanted her to be, throwing that character development away.  

It's low budget, but some of the effects and visuals are pretty good. It's not scary, but it can be kind of f@cked up and the characters are all distinct. Above everything though, it's amusing enough to stream on hulu or netflix, as long as you don't mind subtitles.


----------



## Slice (Jun 20, 2017)

Wonder Woman was better than i expected it to be.

But the entire final confrontation was a huge pile of dogshit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Still haven't seen it.  And probably won't at the theatre at this point.  Seems like most people share your opinion though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2017)

Stir Crazy: B+

I thought this was funnier than "Silver Streak", although it's also much of a comedy, whereas "Silver Streak" balanced humor with thriller elements. Interestingly, Silver Streak" introduced Richard Pryor around the half way point, where he suddenly stole the show. But "Stir Crazy" has him from the beginning, but he almost seems to fade from importance around the half way point.

Reeker (2006)- C

A slasher movie that was actually fairly entertaining up until it decided to shoot itself in the foot with a ridiculous twist ending. Even worse, the twist thinks it's so clever, when it's actually pretty f@cking lame. But the kills were pretty good and the director manages to even build up a little suspense and atmosphere. I didn't like it when the killer was rendered using CGI though. The characters seemed to give into their genre induced stupidity quite often, but they also rise above themselves with moments of intelligence. It was nice seeing the stoner asshole be resourceful and show concern for other people. While I hated the ending, I did like how

*Spoiler*: __ 



The menacing drug dealer/disgraced doctor actually tries to save everyone near the end. It's revealed that they all had died/nearly died in a massive car accident, which he witnessed because he was stalking the stoner who had stolen from him. The bulk of the movie is the characters being taken by 'death', who kills them in ways that reflected their deaths. We occasionally see the dealer acting suspicious and covered in blood, but it turns out that he was administering aid. It's nice seeing caricatures reveal that they are not caricatures. 




I guess it's not a bad hulu watch, if you like slashers. I was supposed to watch "Hell Night", but hulu is no longer showing that.


----------



## Slice (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah its actually a pretty well made movie with the actors doing a good job bringing those characters to life.
But then its finishing with a CGI overkill "no idea whats even going on any more because there is so much on screen" style final act.

Shame


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2017)

Patriot's Day - 8/10

Movie made me tear up a little at the end. I think I saw Yasha in this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

The World said:


> Patriot's Day - 8/10
> 
> Movie made me tear up a little at the end. I think I saw Yasha in this movie.


I didn't tear up.  But some good looking woman lost a limb and that made me angry.  Terrorists are really reckless if women like that are getting caught in the crossfire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm still contemplating about watching the new Transformers. It looks ridiculous but out of all the films out this year, It looks the most over the top so has a strange novelty to it.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2017)

Transformers 2 still left a bad taste in my mouth (that Turturro's ass scene wtf?)

I had sworn an oath I will never watch another film of Michael Bay's again.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2017)

stand-your-ground law


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2017)

why is bumblebee on top a gekko


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2017)

@Rukia


I want John Wick to be my therapist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2017)

Outlaws and Angels: C

Fuck this movie. It's technically pretty well made, boasting a moody atmosphere and lots AND LOTS of uncomfortable tension, even if it does occasionally fight its low budget and gets lost its aspirations to be artsy. But it's one of those films designed to make you feel bad. Everyone is either annoying, loathsome or annoying and loathsome all the f@cking time, making every second you spend with these assholes difficult to endure. I don't blame the actors. They all played their roles to perfection. Films like "Natural Born Killers" also had seemingly every character be monstrous, but at least they're funny and somewhat complex. At the absolute least, they grab your attention, but everyone here is just consistently unpleasant in their own way. But not only is "Outlaws and Angels" designed to make you feel bad, it doesn't want to f@cking end, having just as many conclusions as "Return of the King", but being sure to draw out every false ending as long as it can. It wants to make you feel miserable and it wants to prologue you're agony, so f@ck this movie. If I want to feel this unhappy- and I want to remind everyone, this is not because the movie is bad. The director wants you feel this way, I would watch the f@cking news. 

To me, this level of cinematic depression is pretentious, without exception. A film can be dark, it can even be a complete downer, but it has to earn that by giving us seeds of hope. We have to feel like there is someone worth rooting for, like good has a chance of conquering evil- even if deep down, we know it probably won't. I remember the director of "Chaos" (an infamous "Last House on the Left" rip-off) trying to justify his ridiculously bleak content by saying something like "This is real life and life can be cruel". We f@cking know, we are f@cking living in 'real life'. Cinema is supposed to be a f@cking escape and being depressing all the time is not some high form of art, nor is it particularly interesting. Even "Martyrs", which is almost entirely comprised of a girl being cruelly tortured for a ridiculous reason, understood this logic...and that ends with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Our heroine being flayed!


! Personally, I find it to be f@cking boring. Yet I'm still rating it a 'C' because as I said, it's technically well done. The costuming and sets, while limited, look authentic and the cast is great (Luke Wilson is somewhat distracting though). I liked the foreboding cinematography and the director knows how to make you uncomfortable. "Outlaws and Angels" has balls and I might've liked it, if the movie didn't get greedy and slowly twist the knife with its army of endings. But the end result left me annoyed, so f@ck it. 

I'd rather watch "Transformers: This will somehow gross a billion dollars despite sucking" a dozen times before enduring this again.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 21, 2017)

Is it just me or Lily Collins does look like Rooney Mara?


----------



## Didi (Jun 21, 2017)

Not just you, when I saw the thumbnail my first thought was 'hey is rooney in this?'


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2017)

She needs to sort out her eyebrows.

Looking forward to Valerian.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> She needs to sort out her eyebrows.
> 
> Looking forward to Valerian.


No way dude..  That's a feature.  Would be a huge mistake.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Is it just me or Lily Collins does look like Rooney Mara?


I don't see it.


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Looking forward to Valerian.



lol, Visually it looks amazing, like a true space opera. But the acting will likely be ridiculous in a bad way.

But damn, they almost pulled me in with that orchestrated version of Pastime Paradise/Gangsta's Paradise from the most recent trailer:


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't see it.



Same here. If anything she looks like herself in that thumbnail pic, except her head is way too large like the Alice In Wonderland effect they used for the Queen of Hearts.

Cannot unsee


----------



## Roselillya (Jun 21, 2017)

The new alien and a solid 8/10


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2017)

*Transformers: The Last Knight *
This movie rules. It is basically living walking Kirby comics and I am down for something that really captures that feeling over stuff influence by him completely lacking in it. This franchise also has pulled a Fast and Furious morph which re-contextualizes the past films while still moving forward and also bringing together all the interests of the director filtered through every expanding plot and characters.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2017)

"Valerian" looks like it can be good, but probably will be bad...Interestingly, the casting is the biggest concern for me. "The Fifth Element" and even "Lockdown" had that same hokey dialogue and campy tone, but at least it boasted a charismatic cast who fit the roles. I like the actors in "Valerian", but I'm not convinced either are right for those roles.

Live by Night: B-/B

This was the Ben Affleck movie that bombed so badly that the DCU rescinded its invitation for Ben Affleck to direct the Batman movie (assuming that rumor is true; allegedly, Affleck himself stepped down and it just happened to be right after this movie tanked). Did it deserve the critical lashing it received? Nah, even if it does fall short of its aspirations and is disappointing when you remember that Affleck has been on a role as a director ("The Town" and "Gone Baby, Gone" were excellent). But there is some greatness here, such as the gorgeous art direction and interesting visual contrasts. You don't see too many gangster flicks take place in Tampa, so the film boasts a unique aesthetic. There are some great scenes and some intriguing stories, such as with the Mafia taking on the KKK, or Affleck's character having a power struggle with a religious zealot. I feel like every storythread was interesting, but it's either dropped (with the intention of being picked up later) or is promptly resolved just as the movie starts getting interesting. The conflict with the KKK was cool, but ends before it can get momentum. The conflict with the zealot is compelling and the scenes where Elle Fanning and Ben Affleck play off of each-other were great, but it also ends just as it's picking up some steam. Much like "The Accountant", the narrative feels like it would be more comfortable within the confines of a book and unlike "The Accountant", this actually was based off a book. "Live by Night" also doesn't know when to end and can be really slow in places. Still, it's OK. From a quality perspective, this isn't the type of disappointment that should derail any careers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2017)

Taleran said:


> *Transformers: The Last Knight *
> This movie rules. It is basically living walking Kirby comics and I am down for something that really captures that feeling over stuff influence by him completely lacking in it. This franchise also has pulled a Fast and Furious morph which re-contextualizes the past films while still moving forward and also bringing together all the interests of the director filtered through every expanding plot and characters.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2017)

When is Okja out?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2017)

Live by Night was fine.  I have seen much worse this year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2017)

Cyphon changed his name to Taleran?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2017)

The Golden Voyage of Sinbad: B+

It's a fun, older fantasy-adventure, filled with stop motion animation effects that are effective even by todays standards. Tom Baker was an excellent villain. It's nice revisiting these kinds of movies every once in awhile, although there is one continuity error where a character is killed in a...cut? He's alive when there is a shot of the characters, then we see the monster they are about to face, then he's gone in the next shot, then we see the monster posturing again, then we see his legs sticking out from behind a rock in the next shot of the characters. Weird.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2017)

Isn't 2017 supposed to be one of the best years for moviegoers? I only see a bunch of high-budgeted, overrated superheroes movies. It's a long weekend and I can't find anything to watch. The Mummy and Transformers aren't worth the money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2017)

Life was better than I expected.

Rebecca Ferguson


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Is it just me or Lily Collins does look like Rooney Mara?


Yeah, fooled me too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2017)

Get Out has been the best new movie I've seen this year

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2017)

Barbershop 3: The Next Cut- A-

I was surprised by how charming this movie was, as I don't remember caring for the first two Barbershop flicks, felt this sequel was unnecessary going into it and the plot was a retread of the first. But the characters and their interactions were so well done and the movie is filled with funny and moving moments. "The Next Cut" has a lot of heart and I'm glad I gave it a chance.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Get Out has been the best new movie I've seen this year



Get Out, Gifted and FF8. I didn't enjoy Logan as much as you guys do.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2017)

Did you not like John Wick 2? I actually have numerous movies that I have missed the opportunity to go see.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2017)

John Wick was entertaining, but it has many flaws too. Same goes for Kong.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Isn't 2017 supposed to be one of the best years for moviegoers? I only see a bunch of high-budgeted, overrated superheroes movies. It's a long weekend and I can't find anything to watch. The Mummy and Transformers aren't worth the money.


Feb and March were good.  But the release schedule has tanked since then.

I already need TIFF to save the year.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't know which films to anticipate anymore this year. I will most likely go to see Valerian because of Luc Besson but I have a feeling it's going to be mediocre if not downright terrible. Kingsman should be worth seeing, but I don't feel any excitement for it. Ragnarok trailer looks pretty good, but I have learnt by now I shouldn't expect too much from Marvel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2017)

_But "_Boo 2! A Madea Halloween_" is coming out in october!_

There are a lot of unknowns right now, movies which might get dumped to DVD or get released theatrically, or maybe they'll get pushed back another year. I just heard about some thriller where the inhabitants on a fishing island are stranded when the transportation ferry sinks and someone starts going on a killing spree. That idea intrigues me. 

"Kingsman" and "Murder on the Orient Express" are probably my most anticipated movies of the year, although I also look forward to the MCU releases and Star Wars. Then again, the director of Star Wars just made a horrible movie that likely will tank. Not everyone likes J.J Abrams, but at least all of his films have been relatively well received by the masses. "Logan Lucky" looks good too, although I'm not eagerly awaiting the release date.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2017)

Hopefully Baby Driver lives up to the hype.

On the other hand, I just watched the Autopsy of Jane Doe and really liked it.  I have another 200 movies in my queue.  So maybe I should be watching more at home??


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2017)

I have 232, not including the stuff I watch with my Dad. I used to have like 400+ until I decided I wasn't going to review every horror or martial arts movie that came out. I took pride in removing "Yoga Hosers" from my queue. 

"Baby Driver" is getting great reviews, but the name 'Baby' is just so hard to take seriously, especially as they make it a selling point in the trailer. 

I keep forgetting that "John Wick 2" even came out, even though I really liked it. That does show that John Wick 2 was only superficially entertaining, only worth checking out for the action scenes. There is nothing wrong with this though, since the action scenes are incredible. Then again, I love "Kong: Skull Island", which might be my favorite movie of the year so far, which can also be considered superficially entertaining.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2017)

You guys talking about netflix, right? Did you add them or they were recommended to you?

400 films will take me 5 years at least.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes, netflix, although I use hulu for the movies sometimes too. Tonight I'm going to watch "The Four". I actually keep my list on a word document and I just add a few movies to the netflix (or hulu) queue at a time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2017)

Been a pretty shitty year for films as of yet.

Wonder woman

Yes she can fight but can she make a sandwich???

I liked some aspects of it but the last act was moronic. And I'm sick of pointless spectacle. It's all so empty. It's not great but it wasn't bad either. But if this is the best DC can do then ouch. 

C

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2017)

Have yet to see Personal Shopper, Colossal and It comes at night so there's hope yet.


----------



## TGM (Jun 24, 2017)

Transformers: The Last Knight may well be one of the worst movies I've ever seen in my life. And this rambling mess is my attempt to review this piece of shit: any abnormality in her brain waves or the chakra in her brain gets sent back to Katsuyu


----------



## TGM (Jun 24, 2017)

On a brighter note, about halfway into the year, here's what my Top 5 of 2017 looks life thus far:

1. Logan
2. Power Rangers
3. Colossal
4. Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2
5. Personal Shopper


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2017)

The Four (2012)- B

I liked this movie as I found its world and characters to be interesting, but I couldn't keep up with WTF was going on half of the time...

Contract to Kill: D

Steven Seagal clunker...


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2017)

This 13 Reasons Why show worth watching?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2017)

Edward Cullen said:


> This 13 Reasons Why show worth watching?



I watched all 13 episodes and I can't say I like it. But you may want to watch the first couple of episodes and decide for yourself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2017)

Barbershop: B

It's about what I remembered. I thought the third one was a lot funnier and was just as moving, if not moreso than this. The first is more of a drama with some funny moments, but it works as such.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2017)

TGM said:


> 2. Power Rangers


----------



## TGM (Jun 25, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


>


Have you seen it? It's probably the most surprisingly good movie of the year for me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2017)

TGM said:


> Have you seen it? It's probably the most surprisingly good movie of the year for me.


saw its critical reception and heard from people here who saw it and gave it a hard pass


----------



## TGM (Jun 25, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> saw its critical reception and heard from people here who saw it and gave it a hard pass


It's critical reception? Don't know about here, but it was actually widely well received from everywhere I've seen. :\


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2017)

TGM said:


> It's critical reception? Don't know about here, but it was actually widely well received from everywhere I've seen. :\


it has a 46% on rt and a 44% on mc, thats not widely well received lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2017)

Freaks of Nature: C+

A comedy-horror where the gimmick is that humans, vampires and zombies are living together, but there's a lot of friction between them which eventually boils over into an all-out war. I have to admit to enjoying the first act, as the cast is talented and they're having a lot of fun. Once the spectacle starts, the undead violence is wild and it was fun seeing the three 'classes' clash.

BUT THEN aliens invade, forcing the humans, vampires and zombies to work together for survival. Unfortunately, once the aliens attack, the film starts to lose momentum. It becomes more of a teenage coming-of-age dramedy, complete with all of the cliches accompanying that genre. The aliens almost blend in with the background while the characters talk...a lot...the ending returns to form, but the differences between the zombies, humans and vampires become insignificant and the conclusion kind of rips off "The World's End". "Freaks of Nature" has its moments, but as a whole, it's kind of forgettable.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 25, 2017)

Saw the lego batman today because I'm babysitting, had a few good laughs in it and the kids enjoyed it 

solid 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2017)

Watched four movies yesterday.  Forgot the name of the French hitchhiker serial killer movie.  Also watched Southbound, Regression, and Honeymoon.

Southbound was pretty entertaining.  Honeymoon was okay.  Regression was ridiculous and over-the-top.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TGM (Jun 25, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> it has a 46% on rt and a 44% on mc, thats not widely well received lol


I'm basing it based on reactions I've seen from other people I've talked to and whose opinions I trust on other film forums and social media, as well as critics who I happen to follow. And yeah, at least in the circles I follow, it was very well received, with everyone more or less having the same reaction of being genuinely surprised by just how good it turned out to be, far more than it had any right to be.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 25, 2017)

Power rangers was an awful film


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Power rangers was an awful film


The pink ranger though!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2017)

(Spending the evening at a pro wrestling event in a city I have never been to before.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2017)

Transformers: The Last Knight- D

I can't decide if this is the worst "Transformers" movie, or if I'm just sick of the "Bayformers" formula at this point...probably both...The only reason it avoids the 'F' rating is because the special effects are great, the action scenes flow nicely and the robot designs are distinct. I also got to hear Anthony Hopkins say "Bitchin car" and there's just something so...disturbingly gratifying about watching such a great actor humiliate himself that way...I was also pleasantly surprised by Isabella Moner's performance as the young girl, even though she vanishes throughout the entire middle block of the film and only returns for the finale because the entire marketing campaign was built around her. But everything else is a colossal failure and here are the reasons.

- The story: All of the "Transformers" movies have that strange balance of 'convoluted' and 'minimal' storylines, but this was the first time I spent the entire movie confused. Transformers have been with humanity since the middle ages, with even pictures of them being captured during the World Wars? That seems to contradict the continuity, although Megatron seems to have lost his Galvatron upgrade too, so...why the f@ck am I complaining about continuity. Everything is explained so quickly and my brain was turned off- because that is the only way one can endure these flicks, so I couldn't keep up with all of these weird names, random plot devices and absurd lore. 

- The length: I have no problem with films being dumb entertainment, but 2 and a half hour long running-times should be reserved for movies that are supposed to be more than dumb entertainment. I got bored because you can't invest yourself solely in spectacle for 2 and a half hours. 

- The Comedy: None of the "Transformers" flicks have been hilarious, but this was the first time where only a few jokes landed for me, while most of the comical lines, reactions or slapstick just got on my nerves. Some of them were almost impressively bad. 

- The Tone: A major character is killed and it's pretty sad, but then a robot refers to them as 'cool', killing the moment. People are actually dying quite often and it's jarring seeing them seemingly die at the hands of autobots, but a failed attempt to be funny takes away the intensity and/or drama, while the darker content probably made the jokes that much more awkward. 

- The 'Romance': I hate it when romances are born from bickering and the arguments between Wahlberg and Laura Haddock made both characters unlikable. Haddock gets it worse, as she's hostile and unpleasant from her very first scene. The movie tries to give her a personality and I guess she's more of a character than the model from "Transformers 3", but her character arc revolves around her 'getting a man'. I suspect that the original plan was for Moner's character to fill Haddock's role, with the emphasis being on the Father-daughter dynamic, which would make sense considering Walhberg's backstory. But Michael Bay needed some hot chicks to exploit, so a hot actress was shoehorned in there. 

- The aspect ratio: I've never noticed the aspect ratio change in a film, but I was constantly being distracted by those black bars appearing, disappearing or shrinking. It happens so much, especially during the finale, but even when characters are just...talking, it will change in the middle of a scene. I do think Michael Bay is a competent filmmaker from a technical standpoint and the "Transformers" movies just bring the worst out of him, so what the f@ck happened here?

"Transformers: The Last Knight" was an exhausting and annoying experience and if Michael Bay continues to helm this franchise, I think I'm going to have to start just saying 'no'. I'm tired of his approach on the material, which was never very good to begin with.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The pink ranger though!


hot damn she was fine


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> (Spending the evening at a pro wrestling event in a city I have never been to before.)


Wait, you're into that stuff?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2017)

*Flipped
*
Some of you would probably like this. @Jena @Rukia @Ennoea 

8/10

*The Eagle Huntress
*
Kind of one-sided and too eager to please the feminists. The scenery shots are spectacular though.

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Wait, you're into that stuff?


Yeah.  I picked up a 2K wrestling game last year and got back into it.

I definitely go through phases though where I'm hot and cold with my interests.  For example:  I'm really burnt out on the NFL and the NBA right now.  But I'm really interested in the football transfer market.  (A couple of years ago, I wouldn't have been into that at all.)


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  I picked up a 2K wrestling game last year and got back into it.
> 
> I definitely go through phases though where I'm hot and cold with my interests.  For example:  I'm really burnt out on the NFL and the NBA right now.  But I'm really interested in the football transfer market.  (A couple of years ago, I wouldn't have been into that at all.)


Hmm interesting. I don't like to get attached to too many sports and I don't have to seeing as Football/soccer is more than enough sports for me.

I also like to watch Hockey, even though I know very little about it. It's just so relaxing to watch, and entertaining regardless.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

I like to go to hockey.  Watching it every night on tv..  not as much.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 26, 2017)

I only play football and table tennis irl. I would love to pick up Hockey if I ever moved to Canada, it's never happening though


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2017)

Gamera Vs Zigra: F

This is the 7th Gamera flick and it's definitely the worst...so far...It's not necessarily inferior than the last few from a technical perspective, but it just feels like the filmmakers are bored of Gamera at this point. Previously, they embraced the badness, showing off the terrible effects with enthusiasm and a certain amount of creativity. They were funny, but here, it just seems like they limited the monster scenes and did very little with the time dedicated to them. The action was boring. The effects were boring. Most of it focused on the boring characters. It's just boring. 

But I hear the next entry is even worse...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

The Belko Experiment:  B-

Pretty entertaining.  Nothing original here.  And this sort of survival experiment has been done better.  But still definitely qualifies as passable entertainment.


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2017)

Going to see Baby Driver on Friday night.

Expecting pure magic

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2017)

An Innocent Man: B/B+

A Tom Selleck movie, where he's accidentally shot by crooked cops, who frame him to save their asses and get him sent to prison. It's standard stuff, but it kept my interest and it's freaky seeing Tom Selleck- who has that 'tough guy' aura- get put in so many vulnerable positions. It's also very satisfying when the villains get theirs.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 28, 2017)

Detective said:


> Going to see Baby Driver on Friday night.
> 
> Expecting pure magic


Please give feedback when you do

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

Baby Driver and Okja this weekend guys.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm going to see The House with my colleagues tomorrow night. They're they type of people who keep praising Baywatch as "hilarious"


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

Sat and Sun in Long Beach.  Mon Tue in Phoenix.  Gonna be a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 28, 2017)

Gonna be a great long weekend for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

@The World is Killjoys a good show?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 29, 2017)

*Rurouni Kenshin*- Didn't much care for the source material outside of the Tsukioken OVA, but I really enjoyed this movie. Maybe it's because I can only take Kenshin seriously in small doses like a two hour movie?

*My rating: 8/10*

*The Handmaiden*- Chan Wook Park makes my skin crawl. All of his films are weird as hell, explore dark subject matters, and just the fucked up things people do to each other. But he is one of the best director's around who can craft such unique stories. The synopsis didn't prepare me at all for the actual film, and felt that Park has yet again fucked with my humanity after finishing it.

At least I made it through this one. Sympathy for Mister Vengeance was way too much for me to handle.

*My rating: 7.8/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2017)

Sleepless: C/C+

This was that Jamie Foxx movie that flopped something fierce earlier this year and despite it getting critically...raped...it's not that bad...although it's not that good either. The fight scenes are nicely choreographed, the cast seems invested in their roles and it moves really quickly. On the downside, some of the editing is disorienting for the wrong reasons and the characters seem to be perpetually unpleasant. As soon as Foxx gets a call from his wife, who says "You need to pick up your son for his game. Don't fuck this up", I was like: "Shit, it's one of THESE kinds of movies". You know, the one where the estranged wife is always bitching and the son is always moody. There's also a female Internal Affairs agent who's presented as 'strong and empowered', which translates into 'hostile towards everyone, all the time'- because that's how men interpret women. I just didn't like how every interaction is so vitriolic, as it made the movie kind of unpleasant. 

The film is also very predictable and safe, so even though our protagonist is a corrupt cop, we immediately assume he's undercover. One thing I did like is how Foxx is stabbed and he continuously sells the wound throughout the bulk of the runningtime, adding to the tension. But the movie has a generic action-oriented finale that requires him to do all sorts of stunts, so it's like he forgot that he was stabbed and is possibly bleeding to death. So overall, the film is watchable, but not worth anything more than a netflix or a free TV viewing. 



Rukia said:


> Sat and Sun in Long Beach.  Mon Tue in Phoenix.  Gonna be a great weekend!



Uh oh, you might be breathing my air.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

How is the new Death Note trailer?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2017)

I thought the first teaser was a lot better, primarily because it built up to the reveal of the Death God. This new trailer just made it seem...I dunno, kind of generic. 

Better than the "Inhumans" trailer though...That looked super hokey.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

What about Jumanji?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm sure it will be OK, but the trailer didn't stand out to me.


----------



## Detective (Jun 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What about Jumanji?



A disgrace to Robin Williams' legacy


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

The video game is a good idea.  Board games aren't nearly as prevalent as they used to be.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

Berlin Syndrome:  C+

It was a bit slow.  But Andi was a good psychopath and Teresa Palmer was in her undies most of the movie.  So it had my attention.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2017)

>tfw Rukia and Detective(if he lived here) are in like the top 5% wages earned in US

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 30, 2017)

*Baby Driver*- Fucking phenomenal. I loved this movie and just about everything about it. My only complaint is that it needed more Jon Bernthal.

*my rating: 9/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2017)

Baby Driver: B

I wasn't enamored with it like everyone else, but it's still a good movie worth watching. The first half is....oddly paced...I wasn't bored and I wouldn't describe it as choppy or awkward, but it seemed like Wright was putting the quirkiness over the story and it feels deliberate and weird. You're either going to find it charming or hokey, especially as so much of the running-time is based around the protagonist dancing to his music. It sometimes resembles a musical, except the characters aren't singing. I kept flip flopping on whether I liked it or not, but I respect Wright experimenting with a new style. Every movement is designed to match the beat and sometimes I thought it was charming, other times I thought it was a little hokey.

The second half picks up some momentum and the suspense definitely had some bite. My favorite scene is probably when Jamie Foxx is having a verbal showdown with Jon Hamm and Eiza González, as both sides are coming across as highly dangerous. The couple ha come across as intelligent and amicable at this point, while Foxx has been the unstable monster. But then we see how Foxx is very observant, while the couple can be frightening themselves. Who will emerge victorious? I was on the edge of my seat and the fact that Baby has his own reasons to be nervous only enhanced the scene. The second half in general kept catching me off my guard, but sometimes the unpredictable was a little difficult to swallow. Baby makes a f@cking stupid mistake shortly before the finale and a character ends up doing something near the end that I didn't feel was in-character. The pay-off's were worth it though, so I can't complain too much. These kinds of 'I've known you for a short period time, but I'm now in love with you and am willing to risk everything for you' love stories are always a bit contrived, but at least the actors have good chemistry. 

"Baby Driver" is good, but it's not for everyone and it ultimately comes down to how you react to its strange pacing, style and tone. Some will think it's amazing and some will hate it.


----------



## Grape (Jun 30, 2017)

Bros, I just got back from being stranded in the deserts of Arizona for nine days. It wasn't exactly fun, but it was certainly an adventure. First, I'd like to say fuck you all. Second, I will say that I am planning my next voyage already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2017)

The World said:


> >tfw Rukia and Detective(if he lived here) are in like the top 5% wages earned in US



I would be in bottom 1%.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2017)

Grape said:


> Bros, I just got back from being stranded in the deserts of Arizona for nine days. It wasn't exactly fun, but it was certainly an adventure. First, I'd like to say fuck you all. Second, I will say that I am planning my next voyage already.



So you were in Scottsdale?

Or really...anywhere in Arizona probably can be described as just a desert.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

You need to be in the 1-1.5 million range to really start to separate yourself.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2017)

*Baby Driver:*
In this case the letter grades are perfect this movie is a C+/B-

It has one move that is real good but this movie stalls all over the place and the move does get repetitive by the end.


----------



## Grape (Jul 1, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> So you were in Scottsdale?
> 
> Or really...anywhere in Arizona probably can be described as just a desert.



Cottonwood.

I was homeless, slept under a bridge behind a Home Depot. I learned how to panhandle. It was on average like 110 degees daily. I saw a wild fire from many miles away. I met odd racists and criminals. The criminals taught me how to steal fried chicken, steak, and liquor from Safeway. Met a mentally disabled man who was 38 named Christopher. He's homeless because his mother died shortly after they moved to Cottonwood from San Diego. She had abnormal bleeding during her period. He put her in a tub with water which turned black. Called ambulance. Doctors said she had a week to live, died the next day. Pretty fucking brutal story actually 

Went to a Baptist church. The Pastor was presumably a coke head. He had the sniffles in one nostril during the entirety of his sermon. Following the sermon the sniffles dissipated. Went to a restaraunt with an old man named Ward. I smelled like Big Foot's unwashed asshole. Ate french toast and a ham steak while listening to this old dude speak about how we are all trash and sinners.

Baptists are a fucking trip, man.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2017)

What happened to Masterpiece?  Is he lost somewhere in the desert like Grape?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 1, 2017)

Stunna is also MIA.



Grape said:


> Cottonwood.
> 
> I was homeless, slept under a bridge behind a Home Depot. I learned how to panhandle. It was on average like 110 degees daily. I saw a wild fire from many miles away. I met odd racists and criminals. The criminals taught me how to steal fried chicken, steak, and liquor from Safeway. Met a mentally disabled man who was 38 named Christopher. He's homeless because his mother died shortly after they moved to Cottonwood from San Diego. She had abnormal bleeding during her period. He put her in a tub with water which turned black. Called ambulance. Doctors said she had a week to live, died the next day. Pretty fucking brutal story actually
> 
> ...



That sounds like a good life experience.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2017)

Cloudy and rainy in Seattle right now.  Don't worry.  Gonna be in sunny California in 4 hours.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2017)

DeepStar Six- B-

For some reason, in the late 80's there was this brief trend of "Alien" clones set deep in the Ocean and this was apparently the first. No one really remembers it, despite boasting a relatively familiar cast (is that Albert from "Twin Peaks" playing...a more neurotic version of Albert from "Twin Peaks"? YES IT IS!) and being directed by Sean S. Cunningham ("Friday the 13th"). I think it has been forgotten because it was ultimately upstaged by "Leviathan" as the schlocky, B-movie version of "The Abyss". I can see why, because "Leviathan" had even more recognizable faces and vastly superior special effects (I'm not going to compare it to "The Abyss", as that's just not fair). I thought "DeepStar Six" had a pretty cool monster, but you can tell they could do little with it, relying on some awkward interactions and questionable editing. The miniatures and matte paintings for the underwater base were pretty bad too, whereas (if memory serves) "Leviathan" looked a lot more lavish. 

With that said, I still really enjoyed this. Much like "Friday the 13th", the screen-time amongst the characters is balanced, making their deaths a little more meaningful. They all had clearly defined personalities and individual motivations and the cast had solid chemistry. I liked that one character is established as the obstructive asshole, but when the crises occurs, he never becomes the bad guy. There is another character who gradually descends into madness, but instead of hating him or wanting to see him die, I felt bad for him. Because I liked these people, I felt suspense when they were in peril and I thought the pacing had the right balance. Not too slow, but not too fast. I had fun with it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2017)

No one has watched Okja yet?  I figured Yasha at least would see it Day One since he is an admirer of the director.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2017)

Every time I hear that title, I think of "Oija".


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2017)

Bad flight so far.  Sitting next to a kid and grandpa pair.  The kid spilled apple juice and some got on my pants.  And just now they left to go to the restroom because he wet his pants.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 1, 2017)

first world problems


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2017)

I made it safely to Long Beach guys.  New Japan Pro Wrestling is on tap tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jul 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No one has watched Okja yet?  I figured Yasha at least would see it Day One since he is an admirer of the director.



I am not a fan of any of his movies and I hated Snowpiercer.

Safe trip, bro.


----------



## Grape (Jul 1, 2017)

Snowpiercer _was _pretty shit.

Still don't understand the hype that film received.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yasha (Jul 1, 2017)

It's terrible. Stunna is the one calling it a perfect film.


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Stunna is also MIA.



He is doing missionary(to clarify, non-sexual position related, as Stunna is still virtuous) work overseas with his church's volunteer group for the summer before classes at his college resume in the fall.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 2, 2017)

Detective said:


> He is doing missionary(to clarify, non-sexual position related, as Stunna is still virtuous) work overseas with his church's volunteer group for the summer before classes at his college resume in the fall.



Does it involve proselytisation or purely charity work?


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Does it involve proselytisation or purely charity work?



Purely charitable. Helping setting up water wells.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 2, 2017)

Sound great. I feel proud of Stunna who turns out to be a decent human being despite our bad influence.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 2, 2017)

Grape said:


> Snowpiercer _was _pretty shit.


I disagree. It's decent enough imo


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2017)

I loved "Snowpiercer". It was odd, unique and well made. Plus, I have a fetish for train settings...for some reason...


----------



## Yasha (Jul 2, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I loved "Snowpiercer". It was odd, unique and well made. Plus, I have a fetish for train settings...for some reason...



Thank you. Martial loving Snowpiercer proved my point.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 2, 2017)

@MartialHorror Yeah, I had a good time watching it. Don't really get all the hate


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2017)

It's hipster hate. That's why Yasha dislikes it and refuses to see the greatness that is "Carnosaur". I love "Snowpiercer"...and it's ALMOST as amazing as "Carnosaur".


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2017)

I think Snowpiercer had an interesting story.  And I do remember liking it and thinking it was different.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Snowpiercer had an interesting story.  And I do remember liking it and thinking it was different.



And that is why you should definitely watch "Carnosaur".


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2017)

I have like 500 movies in my queue.  I have movies I have purchased that I haven't had a chance to watch.  Video games.  Need to finish Man in the High Castle.  Need to finish Black Mirror.  Homeland.  A couple of seasons behind on the Americans.  The Girlfriend Experience.

I have like five years worth of content I need to get through.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2017)

Well, "Carnosaur" is kind of like 500 movies.


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Sound great. I feel proud of Stunna who turns out to be a decent human being despite our bad influence.



Well he would be the best candidate for the job in terms of knowing the value of good hydration, as he is often quite thirsty himself.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2017)

Baby Driver:  B.

It was bananas.

Eiza Gonzalez was my favorite.  Want to see a spin-off with her and Hamm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Baby Driver:  B.
> 
> It was bananas.
> 
> Eiza Gonzalez was my favorite.  Want to see a spin-off with her and Hamm.


Really fucking sad it's not showing here


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I loved "Snowpiercer". It was odd, unique and well made. Plus, I have a fetish for train settings...for some reason...


probably because you want to be eaten by a Carnosaur and end up in multiple sections of it's digestive tract...........like a uhhhh train.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _About Eiza_ 



No excuses for Baby.  She died because he bailed on the heist.

She never treated him poorly in the movie.  In fact, she even stuck up for him.  Had he been a good teammate, she would still be alive.

It's hard for me to view Baby as a hero as a result.  A guy that abandons their crew is a rat imo.


----------



## Didi (Jul 2, 2017)

Watched Festen for the first time
Damn, might look like shit (thanks Dogme 95), but amazing film in pacing and plot and tension, really well done


----------



## Yasha (Jul 2, 2017)

Gesy is upset that we didn't mention his name when we talked about MIA persons we miss. So, there you go Gesy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Jul 2, 2017)

The mechanic ressurection


3/10

worse than the original.


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Gesy is upset that we didn't mention his name when we talked about MIA persons we miss. So, there you go Gesy.



Wait, is Gesy a new name one of our regulars is using these days? Who did they used to be before?


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2017)

gesy? more liek messy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _About Eiza_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For what it's worth, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



She was just beginning to show her true colors, with all that talk of having people killed because they looked at her funny. The whole point of both her and Hamm's characters is that even though they were affable, they were probably the most evil people in the entire film.


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Really fucking sad it's not showing here



A high quality Blu-Ray screener should leak soon.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 3, 2017)

Detective said:


> Wait, is Gesy a new name one of our regulars is using these days? Who did they used to be before?



Jena


----------



## Detective (Jul 3, 2017)

All the best to Jena IRL

Another KT family member who is retired from NF


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2017)

yasha really thought he had a shot with Jena

so sad


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2017)

Poor virginal Yasha.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2017)

*Zombeavers: *6.5/10

Actually pretty damn entertaining.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 3, 2017)

The World said:


> yasha really thought he had a shot with Jena
> 
> so sad



Never interested. 



MartialHorror said:


> Poor virginal Yasha.



Personal choice.

I pledge to never own a property.
I pledge to never start a family.
I pledge to never have children.
I pledge to leave this world just as I arrived - alone, happy and free.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Never interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And so Yasha's watch begins...Defending the realm from wildings, others and...possibly Mexicans, depending on which wall he's watching. 



Bluebeard said:


> *Zombeavers: *6.5/10
> 
> Actually pretty damn entertaining.


_
I know, right? Zombeavers caught me off guard by how fun it was. _


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Damn.  Movies are cheap in Phoenix.  I'm going to Beguiled.  Less than $6.  And it's a dine-in theatre.  I'm pretty impressed.

I was considering some other movies, but they are too damn long.  Beguiled is less than an hour and a half.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Movies are cheap in Phoenix.  I'm going to Beguiled.  Less than $6.  And it's a dine-in theatre.  I'm pretty impressed.
> 
> I was considering some other movies, but they are too damn long.  Beguiled is less than an hour and a half.


Interesting choice. Should be a good one.

Was thinking of seeing it myself. Doubt I will.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Beguiled wasn't bad.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Farrell kind of went nuts though.  He deserved what he got.  Left the ladies with no choice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

The Inconvenient Sequel trailer should be banned from theatres.  Someone is going to get killed because of that trailer.


----------



## Grape (Jul 4, 2017)

Why the fuck were you in Phoenix?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 4, 2017)

Last week I bought the 4K Blu-Ray for 'Power Rangers' since it's the first live action UHD disc to feature Dolby Vision.

Amazing looking picture--as well as reference-worthy audio--but the film itself is fucking trash. Straight trash. One of the worst films of the year for sure.


----------



## Grape (Jul 5, 2017)

You're hot trash, TetraVaal.

You discount, poor man's Keanu Reeves looking friend. I bet your kid gets hooked on dope within the next seven years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2017)

Spiderman Homecoming

Not bad. Similar to Raimi's Spiderman but it was alot like Iron Man. In fact too much of it was like Ironman including him having an A.I which I hate. And I hated everything with Tony Stark in it. Take all the marvel cinematic universe garbage out and it's a great film. 

They over did the the comedy though. Took away a lot of the tension in some of the scenes. 

B-


----------



## Taleran (Jul 5, 2017)

Really amazing science fiction
*Christopher Nolan’s ‘Dunkirk’ Scores Widest 70MM Release in 25 Years*


----------



## Grape (Jul 5, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Spiderman Homecoming
> 
> Not bad. Similar to Raimi's Spiderman but it was alot like Iron Man. In fact too much of it was like Ironman including him having an A.I which I hate. And I hated everything with Tony Stark in it. Take all the marvel cinematic universe garbage out and it's a great film.
> 
> ...


sounds pretty shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## O-ushi (Jul 5, 2017)

Jumanji (1995)
Saw this for the first time today. Really liked it. Some of the CGI was just unintentionally hilarious to look at though - because its dated - but it didn't take me out of the movie. Its been awhile since I've seen a Robin Williams movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 5, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> They over did the the comedy though. Took away a lot of the tension in some of the scenes.


That's every MCU film nowadays.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2017)

It got bad reviews.  But I will watch some of that Gypsy show.  Got you guys.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> That's every MCU film nowadays.



There's a joke in nearly every scene. It's too much.

But finally a decent villain though. Mainly helped by the fact that Keaton is so good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2017)

Speaking of Michael Keaton...

The Founder: B

It's based on McDonald's and how it grew into a fast food empire. It's pretty well done, primarily thanks to the strong performers, but the second half starts to lag because the content feels so repetitive. Sure, the stakes are escalating, but it's still the same conflicts repeating over and over again. The finale starts picking up some momentum when Kroc (Keaton) becomes a full-on asshole, but it also ends on a bit of a downer because of it. I struggled with buying the characters development, even though his descent into fast food villainy was captivating in its own way. It just seems like he started taking it too far for reasons I could not really understand. Once again, the acting is really the best part about the movie and Keaton pretty much carried the film on his back. His character alternates between sympathetic, pitiful, inspiring, charming, vile and petty, giving Keaton a lot of room to show his capabilities.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 6, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> There's a joke in nearly every scene. It's too much.
> 
> But finally a decent villain though. Mainly helped by the fact that Keaton is so good.


Go figure that the MCU would load down Spider Man with a joke in every scene. I do think it's getting out of hand how they want to add all his humor that mostly falls flat on its face. If they could get the timing down, they could make a somewhat humorous movies outside of Guardians.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

I saw about an hour and a half of the new Transformers on Tuesday.  And I didn't care for it.  The plot was dumb as hell.  The Transformers were involved in the King Arthur fable.  Give me a break.  Also hate the idea of the Transformers fighting the Nazis.  Pre-movie 1 involvement in general annoys me.

And the action was really hard to follow.  I couldn't tell what was going on most of the time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2017)

In the Mouth of Madness: B

Not quite as good as I remember it being, but the Lovecraft-esque atmosphere appeals to me and there are a few exceptional moments. It moves quickly enough and the monster effects are awesome in their limited screen-time. I thought the lead actress was weak though and the music felt out-of-place. It needed a more chilling score, not this...campy rock beat. Still, it's arguably the last good John Carpenter flick.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

Am I finally on my way back to California?  Big interview tomorrow.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> In the Mouth of Madness: B
> 
> Not quite as good as I remember it being, but the Lovecraft-esque atmosphere appeals to me and there are a few exceptional moments. It moves quickly enough and the monster effects are awesome in their limited screen-time. I thought the lead actress was weak though and the music felt out-of-place. It needed a more chilling score, not this...campy rock beat. Still, it's arguably the last good John Carpenter flick.


I love this film. But true the bad soundtrack kills the tension.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I saw about an hour and a half of the new Transformers on Tuesday.  .


So you walked out?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

No I entered late.  I was killing time.  I needed to be downtown for an event and the movie theatre parking garage was convenient and the movie got my ticked validated.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Spiderman Homecoming
> 
> Not bad. Similar to Raimi's Spiderman but it was alot like Iron Man. In fact too much of it was like Ironman including him having an A.I which I hate. And I hated everything with Tony Stark in it. Take all the marvel cinematic universe garbage out and it's a great film.
> 
> ...


iron man had a lot more to say and a lot more of a personal conflict to overcome

with spiderman, his personal conflict was that he had to stop being impatient and incompetent lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

Spending the weekend in Dallas.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Gypsy (1-10):  B-

It got bad reviews.  But I enjoyed it.  I would have given it a higher score if the season had ended more conclusively.  To me it seems like nothing was resolved in the end.  (And considering the characters, maybe it makes sense that history will repeat itself and Jean will continue her destructive behavior.  It just isn't satisfying for a viewer.)

Naomi Watts is really good as the series lead Jean.  She plays a therapist.  And she is married.  And has a kid with her husband.  And she gets obsessed with the lives of her patients.  She conducts her therapy, but is not satisfied with the progress that her patients make.  So she creates a fake identity and meets some of the prominent people that her patients mention during their sessions.  And it just gets more and more inappropriate and she gets closer and more involved with some of these people.

One patient is in therapy because of an obsession with an ex-girlfriend.  Jean meets the ex-girlfriend and starts to have romantic dalliances with her.  And she actively takes steps to keep the two of them from getting back together.  So this is highly inappropriate stuff going on right now.  She could easily lose her job and her license for what she is doing.  And maybe her husband and child wouldn't be too happy either?

I think that the lesbian relationship really kept me interested.  I was wondering where it was headed and I think it was the big hook that kept me watching.

Good sex scenes for a Netflix series.  Not as good as a series like The Girlfriend Experience.  But this was good for Netflix.  A step in the right direction.


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Spending the weekend in Dallas.


be careful not to get shot Rukia

or lynched


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 7, 2017)

*Spider-man: Homecoming - *8/10

Best Spider-man movie so far.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2017)

Better than the first two? 

Stop it


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't have any desire to ever see it again. But for me and people my age, I doubt any Spider-man movie could ever surpass the first Spider-man.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 7, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Better than the first two?
> 
> Stop it



Green Goblin looked like the Green Power Ranger and Dunst's Mary Jane sucks.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2017)

I agree, but I doubt this will be the better movie. From what I hear it plays things really safe and gives you the usual manufactured marvel formula .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

It's fucking horrible!!!!!



ROFL  ROFL  LMAO


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2017)

It was the shit back in '02 tho


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Song to Song is out.  I recommend everyone check it out.


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2017)

Song to Song has been out for months

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2017)

It's probably my least favourite Malick btw, the bits with Fassbender were great but I felt like Terry was repeating himself in all the other parts

Pretty disappointed because I loved Knight of Cups so I hoped he would continue on that course

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2017)

Spider-Man: Homecoming: A-

I liked it, but I also might've needed this kind of movie. Just as I was settling into the theater, I got a call from my Mom, who informed me that the family cat had died. "Homecoming" is very comedic and in some ways, even moreso than "Guardians of the Galaxy 2". I saw this with my Dad and he didn't care for it, finding it to be too silly. But I thought it was funny and if these movies want to play out more as comedies, then I will view them as comedies. I also disagree with the idea that it's just re-using the marvel formula. The humor definitely has that same flavor, but Peter Parker is a much different kind of hero and the ways his powers are utilized were unique. I liked the fact that he's clumsy and inexperienced, which makes his action scenes a little more intense. I also thought the villain was a lot different than the other Marvel villains. He's not really diabolical, but he isn't particularly a good guy either but he plays off of Peter well without stealing the show. 

I personally think a lot of you just want to bash on Marvel because it seems like the edgy thing to do, sort of like how everyone always gets on the bandwagon of bashing Oscar nominees. 

Is it the best Spider-Man movie? Um...I think it's my favorite, but it's hard to really say because I haven't seen the other films since they were initially released. I was always lukewarm about "Spider-Man", "Spider-Man 2" and "The Amazing Spider-Man", the three contenders for 'best'. They're solid, but none really had a long lasting impact. I'm not sure if "Homecoming" will hold up, but I enjoyed it more than the others while I was watching it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2017)

Damn, I get into Dallas at 5 AM.  Too early even for breakfast.  What are you supposed to do in a city at that time?




Didi said:


> Song to Song has been out for months


It's out on bluray, DVD, and digital now.  So legally it is a lot more accessible.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Damn, I get into Dallas at 5 AM.  Too early even for breakfast.  What are you supposed to do in a city at that time?
> 
> 
> It's out on bluray, DVD, and digital now.  So legally it is a lot more accessible.



Gogo bar?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2017)

Don't know what that is.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2017)

It's a fun place to hang out. You can watch ping pong show in some


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2017)

*Top of the Heap*
An amazing flip of the typical blacksploitation film while still being one. Incredible movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2017)

Ugh, I'm struggling to pump myself up to watch "Gamera: Super Monster", which from what I hear is almost entirely comprised of stock footage...I hate dat shit and "Puppet Master: Legacy" still gives me nightmares for doing the same shit...Then again, I like Gamera more than Puppet Master, so maybe this will be easier to endure...


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2017)

*In the Mouth of Madness
*
Pretentious.

3/10

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2017)

Gamera: Super Monster- F

In a way, it was amazing...You got to see Gamera kamikaze a Star Destroyer...and I'm not really joking either. You see Space Sentai chicks in silly outfits, striking ridiculous poses...They never seem to do anything, but they're there...and there's a lot of stock footage...lots and lots of stock footage. Also, there are some strange scenes of Gamera super-imposed over anime. I believe the anime is "Galaxy Express 999", and Gamera is chasing the space train, because...I think...drugs? Maybe Gamera is on drugs? Maybe the main kid is on drugs? Maybe I'm on drugs? Maybe this movie does not exist and I am just sooooooo high right now.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *In the Mouth of Madness
> *
> Pretentious.
> 
> 3/10


get out


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2017)

The World said:


> get out



Ok

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Ok


You can always come into my place Yasha...We can watch "Gamera: Super Monster" together. One hit of that joint and you will then realize how good "In the Mouth of Madness" really is and then the World will love you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Damn, I get into Dallas at 5 AM.  Too early even for breakfast.  What are you supposed to do in a city at that time?



Joy ride with a nice rental sports car around the city when there is very little traffic around?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm a spire elite member.  I have early check-in.  I was able to go straight to the hotel.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 8, 2017)

Spider-Man Homecoming- A very meh film. Nothing it does stands out(except Vulture), but nothing is inherently wrong except the humor itself.

*My rating: 6/10*


----------



## Detective (Jul 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm a spire elite member.  I have early check-in.  I was able to go straight to the hotel.



I am a Hilton member myself.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2017)

*Miami Vice*
Perfect film and best Mann film.


----------



## Detective (Jul 8, 2017)

Taleran said:


> *Miami Vice*
> Perfect film and best Mann film.



That's not how you spell Heat, Tal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 8, 2017)

I saw 'Baby Driver' in Dolby Cinema last weekend. It was awesome. And hearing the soundtrack with Dolby Atmos was fucking intense.

Solid flick.

I bought 'Ghost in the Shell' in UHD on Vudu last night. It wasn't the disaster I thought it would be. But, it's also frustrating, because for 70-minutes of its run time, there was a good movie struggling to come out. However, in the third act, when Motoko meets her 'real mother', the film devolves into a derivative 'RoboCop' rip-off, in an attempt to appeal to the uncultured swine otherwise known as the American blockbuster film-going audience.

I watched 'Kong: Skull Island' tonight. Meh. I think if there were an award for most pointless actor in a film, it would go to Brie Larson. I'm not sure this is the guy I want directing the eventual 'Metal Gear Solid' film. I have nothing against Vogt-Roberts, but this film felt so generic and paint-by-numbers, that I have a hard time buying the fact this guy would treat MGS with the attention to detail he claims he would. 

Rewatching 'OKJA' right now. Definitely one of my favorite films of the year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2017)

War on Everyone: C+

This film was all over the place. It will have a scene crammed in with so many funny, but crass, lines and then the next scene will be quiet and artsy. The plot was disjointed too and it's strange when a reveal about pedophilia is surrounded by so many comical moments. But I was invested and laughed enough to make this worth a netflix rental. It's a misfire, but one not devoid of merit.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

Still haven't seen Okja.  Really want to see it.  Just busy.  Maybe Tuesday night after work?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2017)

Or you can see "Zoombies" instead...I think they have the same story.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2017)

Is the show good?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 9, 2017)

It's fucking rad.

But fuck Netflix for actually making it so good, and having the first season only be 4-episodes long.


----------



## Detective (Jul 10, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Is the show good?



5/5

If they would have used some of the original series music in a re-orchestrated format, it would have been 6/5 tier. But I suppose they are saving that for Season II.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 10, 2017)

The Wrestler - 8/10.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 10, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> It's fucking rad.
> 
> But fuck Netflix for actually making it so good, and having the first season only be 4-episodes long.


I hear they renewed it for an 8 episode second season the day it came out.



Detective said:


> 5/5
> 
> If they would have used some of the original series music in a re-orchestrated format, it would have been 6/5 tier. But I suppose they are saving that for Season II.



Sadly, I've never played the original games. Too old for my tastes.


----------



## Detective (Jul 10, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Sadly, I've never played the original games. Too old for my tastes.



I am sad to learn that you have never truly lived.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 10, 2017)

I do remember watching a friend play one on a Gamecube. Looked hard af.


----------



## Detective (Jul 10, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I do remember watching a friend play one on a Gamecube. Looked hard af.



Back in the day, video games were unnecessarily hard. As in, there was absolutely no fucking reason why the level of difficulty was what it was(i.e. Megaman II).

These days, most people can clear a game in 10 hours.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 10, 2017)

Detective said:


> Back in the day, video games were unnecessarily hard. As in, there was absolutely no fucking reason why the level of difficulty was what it was(i.e. Megaman II).
> 
> These days, most people can clear a game in 10 hours.


Yeah, videos games were hell back in the day.

People who cry about "mah dark souls!" have no idea What it was like to play a game for hours..lose all your lives, and having to start the game over from the beginning .


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, videos games were hell back in the day.
> 
> People who cry about "mah dark souls!" have no idea What it was like to play a game for hours..lose all your lives, and having to start the game over from the beginning .


they actually did that with Dead Space 2 and 3 extreme diff


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 10, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> War on Everyone: C+
> 
> This film was all over the place. It will have a scene crammed in with so many funny, but crass, lines and then the next scene will be quiet and artsy. The plot was disjointed too and it's strange when a reveal about pedophilia is surrounded by so many comical moments. But I was invested and laughed enough to make this worth a netflix rental. It's a misfire, but one not devoid of merit.


I really liked it myself. More people need to see this.


----------



## Detective (Jul 10, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, videos games were hell back in the day.
> 
> People who cry about "mah dark souls!" have no idea What it was like to play a game for hours..lose all your lives, and having to start the game over from the beginning .



This post triggered me in a PTSD way


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2017)

Green goblin had a crappy suit but was a very interesting character. And he was a pretty threatening villain.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2017)

@Rukia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeah, only a couple of months away.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, only a couple of months away.



This will be the Ghostbusters of the modern age.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2017)

Doesn't that make this "Ghostbusters II" then? 

Godzilla 2000: B-

Middling/uneven Godzilla flick. There are some great special effects, especially during the first action scene. The visuals of Godzilla against that red backdrop are haunting, the miniatures look convincing and the chroma keying was mostly worth it. The new Godzilla suit looked a bit fat in the thighs, but it was menacing. Godzilla also gets one of his best entrances ever, where he torments a lighthouse. Orga is a passable villain, but something about him is...underwhelming. He fits this story fine and I appreciate the focus rarely left Godzilla, but while his final design is cool, this monster didn't have much of a characterization. 

But after the first action scene, the special effects start getting really awkward. The CGI is horrendous and the chroma key effects look strange because the colors don't work well together. Godzilla's green skin doesn't mesh with the bleak backgrounds.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2017)

everyone coming back from the dead


----------



## Yasha (Jul 11, 2017)

You are still dead.


----------



## Didi (Jul 11, 2017)

Theater near me is doing Scorsese screenings 
Saw Taxi Driver today, gonna see Raging Bull, fuckin glorious to see them on the big screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Flying to Orlando tomorrow.


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2017)

Pseudo said:


>



Do you have any plans to stealth delete this post?


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Flying to Orlando tomorrow.



Good luck when you depart from their airport. It's a fucking mess. Way too many entrances into the TSA security area, and everyone ends up squeezed together in the middle area.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2017)

Purchased these today. 

'The Fifth Element' received a 4K-DI transfer--and with the addition of HDR, this film has never looked better.

'Leon The Professional', I believe is a 2K-DI upscaled to 4K, also looks utterly spectacular. 

Two amazing looking films.

I only bought 'Fate of the Furious', since along with 'Power Rangers', are the only two *Dolby Vision* encoded UHD releases so far.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2017)

I saw Baby Driver on Sunday and it was loads of fun.  I might make time and go to the movies again this weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm going to Epcot on Saturday.  Haven't been there in over 15 years.





Parallax said:


> I saw Baby Driver on Sunday and it was loads of fun.  I might make time and go to the movies again this weekend.


What's out?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2017)

I started doing my 'Compulsive Franchise Disorder' reviews on the Gamera movies, beginning with "Gamera: The Giant Monster" and "Gamera Vs Barugon". I intend to uploading another one every day. Marvel’s new _Black Panther_ film

On another note, did you guys know that they made a franchise called "Violent Shit"? It got a trilogy, a remake and a spin-off...so 5 movies...called "Violent Shit"...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm not a big Quentin Tarantino fan.  But I want someone... anyone.. to make a good Charles Manson movie.  So I hope the rumors are true.


----------



## Detective (Jul 12, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2017)

At the airport.  About to take my talents to Orlando.  Flown over 30,000 miles already this year.  Not bad!


----------



## The World (Jul 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> At the airport.  About to take my talents to Orlando.  Flown over 30,000 miles already this year.  Not bad!


but what about the geostorms?

stay safe


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2017)

Love flying.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 12, 2017)

@Detective 

do you follow combat sports, the MayMac world tour was in your city today

wish I was there live


----------



## Yasha (Jul 13, 2017)

Orlando? Don't join the obesity club lol. All the best, mate.

Damn, I also need to make a career move soon. Current company sucks Trump's ass.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2017)

The Shrine: B

Surprisingly solid horror flick. 



The World said:


> but what about the geostorms?
> 
> stay safe



Don't worry, apparently we now have the technology to bomb the geostorms. And Gerard Butler will save us.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm hoping for this internal move to California.  My current boss might ruin it for me though.  I'm too hard to replace.


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2017)

Stringer said:


> @Detective
> 
> do you follow combat sports, the MayMac world tour was in your city today
> 
> wish I was there live



I don't follow MMA myself, but I heard about the hijinx. But overall, for me it was just another Wednesday.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

Mayweather will win the fight.  But he's definitely losing the press conferences.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stringer (Jul 13, 2017)

Detective said:


> I don't follow MMA myself, but I heard about the hijinx. But overall, for me it was just another Wednesday.


oh dude, you missed out big time

try to catch one of those pressers at some point, the entertainment value transcends the sport


Rukia said:


> Mayweather will win the fight.  But he's definitely losing the press conferences.


a hundred percent, Mayweather got rekt in Toronto

Conor starting his speech by dissing Showtime execs and making the crowd chant_ "fuck the Mayweathers"_ was the stuff of legends 

there's another presser today in Brooklyn, can't wait

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to Epcot on Saturday.  Haven't been there in over 15 years.
> What's out?


Only movie worth mentioning is the new Apes movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

I haven't seen the second one.  And I only half paid attention to the James Franco movie.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 13, 2017)

I saw the first two. Much better than they deserve to be.

Well rounded movies. I think they're a bit overrated though.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 13, 2017)

the first film was okay, but the second one was fun because of Koba

truly one of the best characterized villain in recent memory, I was secretly rooting for him in that movie


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 13, 2017)

French President Emmanuel Macron’s unique love story

Frank Darabont's feud with AMC is likely the funniest shit you'll read all day.

_"Tell these operators that if they cannot provide us footage that works, we need to replace them with people who can. What the fuck are we paying them for? Ray Charles could operate better,"_

_"If it were up to me, I'd have not only fired [them], I'd have hunted down and fucking killed them with a brick, then gone and burned down their homes."_

Olympic gold.


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2017)

So Daddario has fully embraced her titties and the impact it has on men?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 14, 2017)

Oh boy. Darabont is my #1 writer-director and those emails really explain why his works are so good.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 14, 2017)

The World said:


> So Daddario has fully embraced her titties and the impact it has on men?



Those are the only thing I remember from True Detective.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Those are the only thing I remember from True Detective.



There was nothing flat about those circles.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 14, 2017)

Detective said:


> There was nothing flat about those circles.



More perfect than mother earth cut in halves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2017)

10 Little Indians (1965)- C+

I'm a huge fan of "And Then There Were None", the 1945 adaptation of the same novel, but this was pretty...not great? The acting and dialogue were fine, but the tone just didn't work. The music was upbeat in an annoying kind of way and at no point did I ever feel any suspense or surprise. The 1945 version was also darkly comedic, but the comedy worked better and it had some eerie moments thanks to the cinematography. Furthermore, while both movies have virtually the same twists, the 1945 one had a bit more punch to its surprises. They were just staged better. I do like how most of these adaptations change the locations. The first one took place on an island and this one took place within the mountains, in a snowbound mansion. But they do little with the location, never playing up its beauty, claustrophobic potential or its exoticism. It's just thoroughly average, but it does still get by based on the greatness of the source material.

Apparently other adaptations change the location to a hotel in an Iranian desert, as well as an African Safari. I wonder where else they can take the story, lol. A cruise ship in the Ocean? Harlem? Then they can give the movie the novels...original...titl-oh my God, I'm going to murder this train of thought right now.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 14, 2017)

How many adaptations are there? This is at least the third time I have seen you reviewed 10 Little Indians.

PS: It's also my all-time favourite mystery novel.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

Holy shit.  They were headed to Florida but weather diverted them to St Louis of all places???



(For non-Americans in this thread.  St. Louis is a terrible city.  One of the 10 worst big cities we have.)


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2017)

Daddario has another movie


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

Daddario is hotter than Kate.  Kate has bigger breasts.  But I'm not sure they are nicer.  And Daddario wins every other category.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2017)

Lost Highway: A-

It's a David Lynch movie...While certainly weird though, I actually think I understood what went down more than most people did. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He killed his wife and is 'remembering it how he wants to' (this bit of dialogue is blatant foreshadowing), so is re-imagining himself as a much more popular, charismatic dude and re-imagining his wife as a manipulator and her lover as a monster.  However, reality starts to eat away at his delusion and his convulsions at the end are the result of him being put to death via the electrocution chair. Robert Blake's character is either the devil or evil personified. 






Yasha said:


> How many adaptations are there? This is at least the third time I have seen you reviewed 10 Little Indians.
> 
> PS: It's also my all-time favourite mystery novel.



There was a 1945 version, a 1965 version, a 1974 version, a 1989 (I think) version, a Russian version and I believe there is also a Bollywood version. Recently, there was a mini-series in the U.K. I've only seen the 1945 version (albeit twice) and the 1965 version. It's difficult finding the others, at least without paying for them specifically. Netflix doesn't even acknowledge most of them and Hulu has nothing. I do want to see them all though, even though I hear the 1989 version sucks and...well, outside of the setting, they're all probably very similar. There are still quite a few smaller changes between the 1945 and 1965 versions though. I would still love another adaptation, much like "Murder on Orient Express" is getting, but I hope the material is taken a little more seriously than the 2 adaptations I've seen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2017)

John Cena's new movie The Wall really shows John's talent. I mean, he spent 90% of the movie lying face down in the dirt and asking one liner questions. That's fucking real acting talent.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

Why did Peyton Manning clown John Cena at the ESPYs though?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 14, 2017)

^

And bitch ass Durant.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

Love this coke commercial.  Bar staff sees this hot surfer chick and thinks he has no chance with her.  All with awesome music.


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Daddario is hotter than Kate.  Kate has bigger breasts.  But I'm not sure they are nicer.  And Daddario wins every other category.


I've seen both. Kate's are definitely nicer. Alex is easier on the eyes.


----------



## The World (Jul 14, 2017)

Bluebeard said:


> ^
> 
> And bitch ass Durant.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

Wish Upon was really good.  Enjoyed it.  Also saw some dope trailers.  What a time to be alive!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

Netflix is investing in Lily Collins.  Smart move!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

Job offer for California is coming!  Finally!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yasha (Jul 14, 2017)

Congrats, man. San Diego?



MartialHorror said:


> Lost Highway: A-
> 
> It's a David Lynch movie...While certainly weird though, I actually think I understood what went down more than most people did.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



All with the original book ending (suicide) or the alternative ending (murder)?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Daddario is hotter than Kate.  Kate has bigger breasts.  But I'm not sure they are nicer.  And Daddario wins every other category.



I was actually staring at her eyes most of the time instead of her tits.

Kate is all tits, and I guess they might be more aptly called udders.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Job offer for California is coming!  Finally!!



Nice! Are they also paying your relocation costs too? And if you are moving to Cali, that means you get additional geographic differential on top of base salary. 

If so, fuck yeah!

In other news, I received my bonus notification today. Contemplating whether to just deposit it into my investments this year, save it into my tax free savings account, or just spend a portion of it on the new car.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2017)

War for the Planet of the Apes: A-

It was very good, but not everyone will like it as it's not action packed and it is long. But there is a lot of emotional catharsis here and the special effects are amazing in their subtle kind of way. Those facial expresses were so realistic and the effects don't get in the way of the performances. 

For a moment though, I was thinking..."Wait a minute, Caesar's son is named Cornelius, so he's the same ape from the original film who ends up going back in time to our world...and he gives birth to a son who becomes...Ceasar? WTF? But then I remembered that "Rise of the Planet of the Apes" formally retconned the past sequels out of existence. 



Yasha said:


> Congrats, man. San Diego?
> 
> 
> 
> All with the original book ending (suicide) or the alternative ending (murder)?



From what I hear, the Russian movie and BBC Mini-Series are the only ones to go through with the novels ending.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

Suburb of Los Angeles.  And they are giving me a lump sum for relocation.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Suburb of Los Angeles.  And they are giving me a lump sum for relocation.



Watch out for suspicious looking broke Mexican dudes named Juan, who also happen to be hipsters and 12 year college students.

Learn from Yasha's cautionary tale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jul 15, 2017)

I suppose more than a few Hollywood stars stay in LA suburb?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 15, 2017)

Detective said:


> Watch out for suspicious looking broke Mexican dudes named Juan, who also happen to be hipsters and 12 year college students.
> 
> Learn from Yasha's cautionary tale.



Stay away from Skid Row and the chance of such encounter drops to almost zero.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)

I don't know.  They all live in Hollywood and in Beverly Hills from my experience.  I have never heard about a famous star living in Santa Ana or Orange or Hawaiian Gardens, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm spending tomorrow at Epcot Center.  So I'm looking forward to that quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2017)

Monsters (2010)- B-

I respect this movie more than I actually like it. This is the film that got Gareth Edwards the job for "Godzilla" and I can see why, as he crafts some awesome visual effects using very little money. The cinematography is very good, being moody and beautiful and the two leads have chemistry. This is more of a slow burn love story, with the monsters functioning as more of a backdrop, but it was fine as such. I also liked some of the themes here.

The problem is that the film is a tease. Much like "Godzilla", it slowly builds up but then cuts away just as things are about to get exciting, so that it can start the process over and over again. Say what you will about "Godzilla" though, at least that movie eventually gave the audience a pay-off. Whether it was worth the wait or not depends on you, but "Monsters" is very anti-climactic. I spent most of the movie invested on some level, but the resolution just left me unsatisfied. 

Still, not a bad film though, although I hear the sequel isn't very good.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)

Bill Nye/Ellen Energy Ride and Movie was pretty.  I was just thankful for A/C.  Hot asf outside!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2017)

Castlevania S1

Pretty cool. Very violent and well made. Some of the voice acting is dodgy and it lacks characterisation but it's 4 eps long so can't complain too much. I wish it was longer. It just ended when it was getting good. 

B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Castlevania S1
> 
> Pretty cool. Very violent and well made. Some of the voice acting is dodgy and it lacks characterisation but it's 4 eps long so can't complain too much. I wish it was longer. It just ended when it was getting good.
> 
> B



Series II will have 8 episodes, mate. So there is that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)

Yeah.  Castlevania was really cool.  Season two should be sweet.


----------



## Detective (Jul 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  Castlevania was really cool.  Season two should be sweet.



Yo dude, Naomi Scott is going to play Princess Jasmine in the live adaption of Aladdin.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)

Liked her in Power Rangers.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 15, 2017)

The World said:


> I've seen both. Kate's are definitely nicer. Alex is easier on the eyes.



But you are one of those cheapskates who think big=good.

We aren't talking about Big Mac here.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> But you are one of those cheapskates who think big=good.
> 
> We aren't talking about Big Mac here.




nah Kate's are definitely nicer not just bigger


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2017)

Detective said:


> Yo dude, Naomi Scott is going to play Princess Jasmine in the live adaption of Aladdin.


hopefully she divorces her husband and dons a princess Leia bikini

she lowkey thicc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Jul 15, 2017)

The World said:


> nah Kate's are definitely nicer not just bigger



I just googled and they look unnaturally gravity-defying. Normally breasts that size should sag.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I just googled and they look unnaturally gravity-defying. Normally breasts that size should sag.


she blessed


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2017)

She is also an up and coming actress. Did a great job at convincing me to try Carls' Jr.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2017)

Life: B+/A-

I know this movie met a backlash, but I think it's a thoroughly entertaining chiller. The ending might be predictable, but I still liked how the director staged it. Those final few frames had that bleak 1960's sci fi vibe going on. Also, I like characters who spend the bulk of the movie fighting and dying for other people.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Almost all of them died trying to protect or save someone else, so it stings harder when it turns out to be in vain.




It's not original...at all. The only unique aspect is taking the space creature feature formula and putting it in a more realistic setting. But you also don't see too many space-themed horror movies these days and I've always been fond of those kinds of flicks, which is a large part of why I like this so much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2017)

I just discovered that this picture existed.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 16, 2017)

Lost City of Z was real good. Refreshing to say the least.

What do you guys think about the ending?


----------



## The World (Jul 16, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Life: B+/A-
> 
> I know this movie met a backlash, but I think it's a thoroughly entertaining chiller. The ending might be predictable, but I still liked how the director staged it. Those final few frames had that bleak 1960's sci fi vibe going on. Also, I like characters who spend the bulk of the movie fighting and dying for other people.
> 
> ...


If anything, it wasn't predictable. The predictable ending would be either Jake or Rebecca's character surviving as the lone survivor.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

That pic is fake Detective.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 16, 2017)

The World said:


> So Daddario has fully embraced her titties and the impact it has on men?


studio execs need to find someone good looking enough to make kate upton and alexandra daddario start panting and they pick this guy

cmon son who is bradley cooper, who is garrett hedlund. this guy is a butterface


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That pic is fake Detective.



It's real except for the part about the last tow truck/crane.


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> studio execs need to find someone good looking enough to make kate upton and alexandra daddario start panting and they pick this guy
> 
> cmon son who is bradley cooper, who is garrett hedlund. this guy is a butterface



Real talk, he looks like if Chad Kroeger had a son who was also inherited a generic face


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2017)

@Slice 



> USA Network is reviving its late, great private eye dramedy Psych via a two-hour holiday movie — and all the usual suspects will be back. Psych: The Movie — which is slated to air in December — will find James Roday‘s Shawn and Dulé Hill‘s Gus reteaming three years after the show’s 2014 series finale.
> 
> Joining Roday and Hill in Psych: The Movie will be franchise vets Timothy Omundson (Lassiter), Maggie Lawson (Juliet), Corbin Bernsen (Henry) and Kirsten Nelson (Chief Vick). Additional casting will be announced in the coming months.
> Here’s the official logline: “The ambitious friends — along with some returning fan-favorite characters — come together during the holidays after a mystery assailant targets one of their own. A comedic thrill ride follows, as the wild and unpredictable Psych team pursues the bad guys, justice …and food!”
> ...


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2017)

@Ennoea


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 16, 2017)

i mean what can u do with dunkirk that would be more audacious than memento

what they time travel into the past to escape from the nazis?


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> i mean what can u do with dunkirk that would be more audacious than memento
> 
> what they time travel into the past to escape from the nazis?



I dunno, but I heard certain comments on 3 simultaneous timelines(POV) occuring that finally merge in the final 20 minutes or so of the film. As well, since this is less than 2 hours in length, there was a surprising lack of dialogue in it, as the tension filled sequences pretty much tell the tale. Someone said there is only like 20-30 lines in the first half hour of the film.

But most important, this fucking track is nuts.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

Oooohhh.  The Grand Prix is in Toronto this weekend.


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oooohhh.  The Grand Prix is in Toronto this weekend.



Yep. Honda Indy. The entire lakeshore boulevard area has been transformed into it's race course alternative form since last Thursday.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

I went to a Grand Prix in Long Beach once. It was pretty fun.  Much better than NASCAR.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2017)

I haven't gone downtown to watch the Indy in a couple years, but there is just something magnificent about turning a portion of the city into a fucking insane street car race circuit. Those tight turns are nuts.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2017)

I watched 'Ghost in the Shell' again, and became more increasingly frustrated with the way the film turns out by the end. For 70-minutes, it's a legitimately good film, on the verge of even being great, and then it just falls completely apart in the third act. So much so, that it really deflates the progress that was made before it.

Michael Pitt was fucking awesome in it, though. I wish his character had more screen time.

Beautiful looking film, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 17, 2017)

Detective said:


> I dunno, but I heard certain comments on 3 simultaneous timelines(POV) occuring that finally merge in the final 20 minutes or so of the film.


that's pretty basic stuff for ensemble movies centred around a single event. everyone comes together at the end


----------



## John Wick (Jul 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I went to a Grand Prix in Long Beach once. It was pretty fun.  Much better than NASCAR.


nascar is driving around in a circle only simpletons enjoy that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2017)

John Wick said:


> nascar is driving around in a circle only hicks enjoy that.



Let be real here, and spell out what we really mean.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> that's pretty basic stuff for ensemble movies centred around a single event. everyone comes together at the end



Like I said mate, I dunno what makes that comparison happen from critics who saw the early screenings thus far. But we will know exactly in a couple days when the full reviews are out.


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Slice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mercy (Jul 18, 2017)

War for the Planet of the Apes 10/10

Kong: Skull Island 8/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 18, 2017)

*War for the Planet of the Apes*- A solid send off for the franchise. I didn't like it as much as the previous two, but the character building of Cesare was top notch. Just wish it was a little faster paced.

*My rating:7/10*


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

How low will Valerian go?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2017)

I watched the "Yourmoviesucksdotorg" review of "War for the Planet of the Apes" and he actually brought up a lot of good points about how the film has some hokey and stupid stuff. I didn't think about a lot of that, primarily because I tend to approach movies from an emotional perspective (I would rather feel than think), so only start picking apart the narrative if the movie hasn't made an emotional connect to me. But even though he makes some mistakes (he doesn't seem to realize that the mute angle is setting up "Planet of the Apes"), he did make me realize that the film isn't quite as intelligent as it thinks it is. 

It is pretty f@cking idiotic how they leave one person to guard the cages, who stupidly enters the cage and locks himself in...and it is pretty ridiculous that he just happened to get close enough to the hole to be pulled under. 

So yeah, "Carnosaur" is definitely better.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2017)

*Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets
*
Like many of you, I doubted this film. I tend to be wary of overly colourful films with more CGI characters than real ones and for good reason. Those films usually dump so much money into visuals they barely have enough left to hire a decent writer. And I also doubted Cara. 

I'm glad to say I was wrong on both accounts. Especially the latter.

It's a film that doesn't take itself seriously ala Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. The plot is coherent enough with some really funny moments. I love how Cara catwalked through the entire film. Her body language is so beautiful and she is surprisingly good at comedy effect. I am liking her more than Emma Watson already.

8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2017)

Frozen Ground: C+

Serial Killer thriller based on a true story, starring Nic Cage and John Cusack. The problem with this movie is that it's easy to tell what the true story is and what's fiction. "Zodiac" blended fiction with reality seamlessly, or maybe it just was strong enough that I didn't care. When Hollywood cliches began invading the true story aspect, it took me out of the experience. For example, there is a chase scene near the end when Cage has to rescue Vanessa Hudgens from a criminal who has been hired by Cusack (the killer) to abduct her. This was obviously only forced in because the filmmakers wanted a climax and the way Cusack's character was brought down in reality was through being arrested and interrogated, which just isn't as exciting...Sometimes the forced tension dips into outright stupidity. How many times does this girl have to wander off from police custody right into a dangerous scenario before she learns that she needs to stay with the f@cking police? And why would she think she'd be safe at the house of her pimp, the one location the bad guy would think to look for her?

Ugh, at least the cinematography was really good and it's nice to see both Cage and Cusack actually 'acting' and not just sleepwalking through their roles. The cast is actually really good and elevate the material, making the movie watchable.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2017)

The Saw movies haven't been all that good.  But there's a place for them.  The year feels weird without a Saw movie on the schedule.

So thank god.  Jigsaw is coming!!


----------



## Misha-San (Jul 20, 2017)

War for the Planet of the Apes 10/10


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Saw movies haven't been all that good.  But there's a place for them.  The year feels weird without a Saw movie on the schedule.
> 
> So thank god.  Jigsaw is coming!!



Saw films are just gore porn.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets
> *
> Like many of you, I doubted this film. I tend to be wary of overly colourful films with more CGI characters than real ones and for good reason. Those films usually dump so much money into visuals they barely have enough left to hire a decent writer. And I also doubted Cara.
> 
> ...



Emma Watson is a default basic ass(likely literally too) actress. Her only setting is raised eyebrows when trying to act.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2017)

I saw Spider-Man on Monday and I enjoyed it well enough but I really liked how it kept to the age true tradition of having spidey getting his ass whooped all over the place.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2017)

Detective said:


> Saw films are just gore porn.


You don't like to play games?  Jigsaw always sets up challenging games with puzzles and unique mechanisms.  The games are challenging but fair.  Jigsaw gives the contestants a legitimate chance at success.  (Amanda and Detective Hoffman were just murderers though.)


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2017)

Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets is a little fur ball of fun. It doesn't take itself too seriously. It is flirty (whole film is basically about Valerian wooing Laureline). It has imaginative world setting and comical aliens (Boulan-Bathor, which I guess is a wordplay on UlaanBaator...they do look Mongoloid). Cara Delevingne catwalked through the entire film (she is both pretty and funny in this). Rihanna's role is short-lived but effective and has a bubbly personality. There are a couple of cheesy moments but they are delivered in a self-aware, half-joking manner.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2017)

Detective said:


> Emma Watson is a default basic ass(likely literally too) actress. Her only setting is raised eyebrows when trying to act.



The reason I drew the comparison is because they both smirk in similar way. I admit I am getting disillusioned with Emma Watson's charm. A self-proclaimed feminist playing Belle in Beauty & the Beast smh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2017)

I liked the Jigsaw trailer, but it looks like they're making the same narrative mistakes as the previous films. I'm tired of there being two storylines, one focusing on the investigation and one focusing on the victims in the elaborate game. I was surprised how much I liked the tone of the trailers, which is somewhat...goofy? Comical? Not necessarily to the point of parody, but it doesn't seem to be taking itself as seriously.

If anything, it looks better than the new Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie trailer ("Leatherface"), although granted, I think everyone knows that one is going to suck.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2017)

What about IT?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2017)

*Baby Driver
*
Finally in the month of July, we have our first FOTY candidate.

9.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What about IT?



Part of me thinks it's trying too hard, the other part of me thinks it looks good. I'm hoping it will capture the mythology of the book though and not just be a killer clown movie.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2017)

It remake is out?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2017)

It Comes at Night

Very intense film. Well acted and the directing is top notch. Only issue I had was that the film ends too abruptly. It reache's this intense point and you think they'll carry on the narrative but nope. Shame.

B


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2017)

No, we're talking about the trailer. 

Ugh, choosing between "Valerian" and "Dunkirk" was difficult, because I can see myself liking or disliking both of them based off what people said. I ultimately have chosen the latter because it's playing at a more convenient time for me. 

I also get to watch a Gamera movie tomorrow...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 21, 2017)

I watched Fear of Fear last night from Fassbinder.
Really liked it, except the main character showed more symptoms of Borderline Personality Disorder than she did the diagnosed Schizophrenia.

Fassbinder still is the best director at portraying mentally ill characters though imo.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 21, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Baby Driver
> *
> Finally in the month of July, we have our first FOTY candidate.
> 
> 9.5/10



Um naw.

'A Monster Calls'
'Logan'
'War for the Planet of the Apes'
'John Wick 2'
'Okja'

All films worthy of that distinction before 'Baby Driver' even hit theatres.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 21, 2017)

No wonder Castlevania is so good; it's written by the GOAT comic writer Warren Ellis. I dropped everything else I was watching after hearing he is the one who writes it.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Um naw.
> 
> 'A Monster Calls'
> 'Logan'
> ...



I like A Monster Calls, but it is 2016.

John Wick 2 is definitely a major improvement over the first one but I consider it more of a cult classic B-movie than a FOTY material.

I am surprised you think such highly of War for the Planet of the Apes. I am going to see it today.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2017)

Flying to Idaho for the weekend.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2017)

You doing land surveying, Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2017)

No, my parents summer home is in Idaho.  My sister and brother in law are visiting and wanted me to come this weekend.  So why not?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2017)

That old money.

Your parents still work in Alaska?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 21, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I like A Monster Calls, but it is 2016.
> 
> John Wick 2 is definitely a major improvement over the first one but I consider it more of a cult classic B-movie than a FOTY material.
> 
> I am surprised you think such highly of War for the Planet of the Apes. I am going to see it today.



I get that 'John Wick 2' isn't 'La La Land' or 'Silver Linings Playbook'--so it will never warrant the respect from those that cater to film circuits and award ceremonies. But it's such a great fucking action movie.

And 'War for the Planet of the Apes' was fucking amazing. Not to mention a technical achievement for performance-capture.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> That old money.
> 
> Your parents still work in Alaska?


No, my parents are retired.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2017)

I still think "John Wick" is better than the sequel, although the action itself is better in "John Wick 2". Granted, it's sometimes difficult to tell if my low-medium expectations for the first and my high exceptions for the second had any impact on my feelings. I still need to revisit the sequel.

Dunkirk: A-

Holy shit, I kind of loved this, even though a lot of the complaints convinced me that it would do little for me. Detractors said that the characterizations are minimal, sometimes even nonexistent and they're correct. Fans said that this was deliberate because it's more about the event than the characters and that they were representations of their divisions (army, navy, airforce, etc) and they're correct too. I normally am on the side of the detractors, especially as these characters aren't very distinguishable in their uniforms and knowing little about the characters means we can't make an emotional connection to them. I was also wary of the way the narrative unfolds, where the POV's would shift and not always be told in chronological order. That's just not my cup of tea and yet...I was perfectly fine with it. Every visual held power for me and helped craft a mood that kept me on edge. Interestingly, when one character stumbles upon the beach and sees lines of solders standing still, they were actually cardboard cut out (mixed in with a few extras, to show some slight movements). This sounds absurd, but the visual was actually really creepy. The sound design should definitely be an Oscar favorite, as the gunfire, explosions, airplanes, they feel so real and help feel like you're there. Everyone has been praising the aerial dogfights and for good reason, as the stuntwork, cinematography and editing are amazing, but the sound made me feel like I was in the cockpit. The score was reminiscent of "Interstellar", with the clock motif, but it's more understated and helps build the tension. The pacing was just right and it's nice seeing a war epic that isn't over 2 hours long, especially as Nolan had been overly indulging himself with his last few films. If it was any shorter or longer, it would've thrown the movie off its balance.

The alleged weaknesses should not be ignored, as "Dunkirk" won't work for everyone. You might require more character development and might find the narrative style to be unnecessary and disorienting. Even I have to admit that it may have worked better if they told one story at a time, before bringing them all together for the climax, but then again...maybe it would've f@cked up the pacing altogether. I understand the criticisms, but they didn't weigh the movie down for me. With that said, I do wonder if this will hold up on the small screen. It's definitely one of those movies meant to be enjoyed on the biggest screen possible, so maybe it's "flaws" will bother me more on DVD/Blu-Ray, because the visuals and sound design aren't going to stand out as much on my TV.

Edit: Is it odd that my only personal problem with this movie is a "hope" line that reminded me too much of "Rogue One"?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2017)

My 'Compulsive Franchise Disorder' review of the Showa Era of the Gamera series is up. These include.

Gamera: The Giant Monster (1965)- It's about a giant, flying, fire breathing turtle.
Gamera Vs Barugon (1966)- Gamera fights a monster whose tongue shoots ice rays and it fires rainbows of death.
Gamera vs Gyaos (1967)- Gamera fights a giant, regenerative bat with toxic nipples.
Gamera Vs Viras (1968)- Gamera fights a giant squid...somehow this is the most ridiculous of the movies.
Gamera Vs Guiron (1969)- Gamera invades another planet to face Guiron, who has shuriken boogers.
Gamera Vs Jiger (1970)- Gamera gets raped by Jiger, requires an abortion to be performed by children, and gets his revenge...
Gamera Vs Zigra (1971)- Gamera takes on a goblin shark monster who speaks Japanese/English.
Gamera: Super Monster (1980)- Gamera takes on a...Star Destroyer? And lots and lots of stock footage.

This was a strange series. The next one will focus on the Heisei era of Gamera, when the movies become...good.
The reviews can be found here: this article


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2017)

And the countdown officially begins...


----------



## Yasha (Jul 22, 2017)

Colossal is underwhelming. 

6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Colossal is underwhelming.
> 
> 6/10



I've heard mixed things. Some say Kaiju fanboys like me will love it, others say there is very little Kaiju action. Some say it's funny, some say it's depressing.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 22, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I've heard mixed things. Some say Kaiju fanboys like me will love it, others say there is very little Kaiju action. Some say it's funny, some say it's depressing.



If you watch it for the Kaiju, you will be disappointed. It's quite boring.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 22, 2017)

Yasha is the only person I know, other than myself, be it in real life or online, that prefers 'John Wick 2' over the first film. And I _loved_ the first film.

I just have an appreciation for the fact that they were able to expand upon the world that they established, without tarnishing the first film in the process. They could've easily botched that considering how simplified and straightforward the plots of these films are. I also loved the fact that by the film's end, you finally see John Wick in a position of vulnerability. Also, the soundtrack fucking slays. Tyler Bates is an underrated composer.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Yasha is the only person I know, other than myself, be it in real life or online, that prefers 'John Wick 2' over the first film. And I _loved_ the first film.
> 
> I just have an appreciation for the fact that they were able to expand upon the world that they established, without tarnishing the first film in the process. They could've easily botched that considering how simplified and straightforward the plots of these films are. I also loved the fact that by the film's end, you finally see John Wick in a position of vulnerability. Also, the soundtrack fucking slays. Tyler Bates is an underrated composer.



Detective extremely saddened by the lack of recognition for his love of John Wick 2.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2017)

IDGAF THAT ITS IN ANOTHER LANGUAGE

HOLY SHIT

TAIKA OP

THIS IS VAULTO'S REVENGE REDEMPTION

BY THE POWER OF GRAYSKULL!!!!








@Vault
@Rukia



CALLED IT


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2017)

John Wick 2 was a disappointment as a sequel

If John Wick's 1 finale was more satisfying it would have been in my top 5 best action movies of all time

I hope the director gets it perfect for the third movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2017)

Power Rangers (2017)- C

The problem with this movie is that it's trying to be grittier and more grounded in reality, but that doesn't really work with Power Rangers, which is campy and deliberately cheesy. You can't have a Power Rangers movie without names like Rita Repulsa, Alpha 5 (they probably could've not named Putties though) or use lines like "It's Morphin time" or reprise "Go, Go Power Rangers" theme song, but all of that is too corny for this darker tone, so it never gels properly.

Otherwise, it's well acted and the special effects and action scenes are...fine, if a bit unexceptional. The character writing is decent, although the film takes too long to make them actual Power Rangers. Seriously, why do all these reboots have to make the groups so dysfunctional? Even though I just criticized its impact on the tone, I have to admit I fanboyed out when they played the theme song. But the film overall is kind of misguided. I'd rather any sequel or the next reboot to be lighter in tone, so we can just roll with the campiness instead of being distracted by it.

Also, the Krispy Kreme product placement was just...bad. Maybe it would've been funny if the tone of the finale (which is closer to the show) was consistent throughout the entire movie, but as it was, I thought the product placement was embarrassing.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2017)

*Baby Driver*
Fun in theater movie that has gotten progressively worse the more I have thought about it to the point where it is just a bad movie.

*Dunkirk*
100 Minute Nolan movie is a refreshing change of pace was nice that the Higher Ups were very slimy.

*Point Break* (35mm)
Perfect Movie, and helped completely destroy the idea of Baby Driver being any good.

*Strange Days *(35mm)
The approaching Millennium inspired a lot of really great stuff and this is one of the very very best. Feels oddly timeless or more relevant as we continue to move past 2000


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2017)

War for the Planet of the Apes

I can't begin to imagine how much efforts and time went into capturing the human emotions expressed through the eyes, facial muscles and body language, and adapting them onto the apes. It's set the bar so high for future CGI movies.

That coupled with a simple but effective plot and you get a strong candidate for FOTY. 

9.5/10


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh right I also re watched the Final Cut of Blade Runner to straighten out just how terrible the sequel looks and my god does watching that movie confirm my decision to not touch 2049 with a 30 foot pole. Especially with so much of this new one being about Plot and Mystery and Grand Revelation which is so far removed from the original. Leave the movie about death to be finite is what I would say.


----------



## Detective (Jul 23, 2017)

Taleran said:


> *Baby Driver*
> Fun in theater movie that has gotten progressively worse the more I have thought about it to the point where it is just a bad movie.
> 
> *Dunkirk*
> ...



This post is not in the proper format.

Shame on you, Tal

Son, I am disappoint


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2017)

John Wick is just better than the second one. Better action. Better story. It's a simple humble film about people getting shot to shit.  Good times. 

Creep

The cameraman was an absolute idiot. The scene's that are meant to be unnerving just made me laugh. 

D


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2017)

Taleran said:


> Oh right I also re watched the Final Cut of Blade Runner to straighten out just how terrible the sequel looks and my god does watching that movie confirm my decision to not touch 2049 with a 30 foot pole. Especially with so much of this new one being about Plot and Mystery and Grand Revelation which is so far removed from the original. Leave the movie about death to be finite is what I would say.



I kind of have hope but only because of the Director.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2017)

I am still debating whether to see Dunkirk. The world is depressing enough without me paying to see people bombing each other for 2 hours. Worse than depressing, war films usually bore me to death because I just can't relate to those soldiers feeling powerless being trapped in somebody else's war. Just fucking desert! If my country gets into war, I would find way to move to another country. Patriotism and national identity are just not in my DNA.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2017)

yasha is a great human bean


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2017)

Enrolling in army and fighting for country are stupid. Country border is just arbitrary line drawn on paper. Other people want to fight over it, be my guest. Just don't involve me in it. I am a free man.


*Raw
*
Plot makes no sense. Just gore and sex. The girl looks like older Maisie Williams or younger Scarlett Johansson.

4/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I am still debating whether to see Dunkirk. The world is depressing enough without me paying to see people bombing each other for 2 hours. Worse than depressing, war films usually bore me to death because I just can't relate to those soldiers feeling powerless being trapped in somebody else's war. Just fucking desert! If my country gets into war, I would find way to move to another country. Patriotism and national identity are just not in my DNA.



I think WW2 went beyond patriotism and national identity though, as Hitler was trying to conquer all of Europe and probably would've expanded to the rest of the world had he succeeded. So even though it's Englishmen fighting to save France, the main reason they were doing so is because if France fell, they'd be next. 

Plus, the Nazi's are kind of responsible for the Puppet Master movies for happening and it is the duty of humanity to never allow such a travesty to happen again...and we're failing...


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2017)

Dunkirk makes it pretty clear and so does the history that while yes the Nazi's and Hitler were a giant threat that had to be dealt with the Allies specifically the US and England were hesitant to enter the conflict and delayed it out to fortify their own positions so Russia could take the brunt of the assault due to sheer proximity and be weakened in the world that will be following the War.

Even the most glorious righteous wars have very seedy underbellies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2017)

Taleran said:


> Dunkirk makes it pretty clear and so does the history that while yes the Nazi's and Hitler were a giant threat that had to be dealt with the Allies specifically the US and England were hesitant to enter the conflict and delayed it out to fortify their own positions so Russia could take the brunt of the assault due to sheer proximity and be weakened in the world that will be following the War.
> 
> Even the most glorious righteous wars have very seedy underbellies.



Yup. Necessary or not, war will always bring out the worst in people.

Edit: Side note, WHERE IS THE STUNNA?! Narutoforums is just not the same without its resident maiden.


----------



## Detective (Jul 23, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Edit: Side note, WHERE IS THE STUNNA?! Narutoforums is just not the same without its resident maiden.



Overseas doing missionary work, building wells and shelters in villages. It's for the summer before college starts again. He should be back in September.


----------



## Detective (Jul 23, 2017)

@Rukia


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I think WW2 went beyond patriotism and national identity though, as Hitler was trying to conquer all of Europe and probably would've expanded to the rest of the world had he succeeded. So even though it's Englishmen fighting to save France, the main reason they were doing so is because if France fell, they'd be next.
> 
> Plus, the Nazi's are kind of responsible for the Puppet Master movies for happening and it is the duty of humanity to never allow such a travesty to happen again...and we're failing...



There is no fighting for "humanity" unless it's AI uprising or alien invasion. "Humanity" is often a convenient word for people of my race, skin colour or religion. I bet the Aryans think they were fighting for humanity, too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Rukia


I will be there in about seven weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2017)

Detective said:


> Overseas doing missionary work, building wells and shelters in villages. It's for the summer before college starts again. He should be back in September.



Stunna out there making the world a better place. Kid grew up to be a decent human being despite his fucked up childhood.


----------



## Detective (Jul 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Stunna out there making the world a better place. Kid grew up to be a decent human being despite his fucked up childhood.



For real, though. I think only a handful of us know some of the struggles that Stunna's been through growing up. 

He's a good lad.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2017)

I hope his cheekiness and lack of respect towards his senpai won't land him at the bottom of a well in the middle of Zimbabwe.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> There is no fighting for "humanity" unless it's AI uprising or alien invasion. "Humanity" is often a convenient word for people of my race, skin colour or religion. I bet the Aryans think they were fighting for humanity, too.



I would normally agree with you, but world domination effects...well, the world. If the Nazi's won, we'd have a shortage of people who aren't white males. Sometimes I do wonder what would've happened if Germany was victorious. I have to imagine that they and Japan would've turned on each-other eventually, as they only had an alliance of convenience and were alike in all the wrong ways and different in all the wrong ways.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I would normally agree with you, but world domination effects...well, the world. If the Nazi's won, we'd have a shortage of people who aren't white males. Sometimes I do wonder what would've happened if Germany was victorious. I have to imagine that they and Japan would've turned on each-other eventually, as they only had an alliance of convenience and were alike in all the wrong ways and different in all the wrong ways.



Nazi might be able to take over majority of the world just as Japanese army was able to occupy huge part of China and Southeast Asia, but they wouldn't have enough manpower to rule the world nor to kill all non-Aryans. Eventually they will lose their grip over the colonies one by one as the British Empire once did, or any great empire for that matter.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Nazi might be able to take over majority of the world just as Japanese army was able to occupy huge part of China and Southeast Asia, but they wouldn't have enough manpower to rule the world nor to kill all non-Aryans. Eventually they will lose their grip over the colonies one by one as the British Empire once did, or any great empire for that matter.


British Empire wasn't trying to extinguish all minorities.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Nazi might be able to take over majority of the world just as Japanese army was able to occupy huge part of China and Southeast Asia, but they wouldn't have enough manpower to rule the world nor to kill all non-Aryans. Eventually they will lose their grip over the colonies one by one as the British Empire once did, or any great empire for that matter.



But how long would they be able to maintain control? How many lives would be lost or irreparably ruined? If everyone felt the same way as you, there would be a lot more calamity in human history if we just let people like Hitler do what they wanted until their empire collapsed on themselves. If anything, monsters like him rely on people like you to let them get away with it until they've gained enough momentum to cause a catastrophe. Most human driven tragedies occur because of people not wanting to confront the problem.

The only reason I even responded to this because the 'just fucking des(s)erts' seemed strangely spiteful towards towards the real people who suffered from the event. You might've just moved out if you were in England or France at the time, but would you have been able to get all of your family and friends out? If you'd have no problem fleeing just like that, that goes beyond 'not believing in national pride or patriotism'. That seems more like careless selfishness, or cowardice.

I don't have it in me to kill, I think. The idea of joining the military terrifies me and I think America in particular is prone to arrogance and blood lust, but I can't imagine any decent person just abandoning all of their loved ones just because they don't like the idea of war. Especially when the aggressor is trying to commit genocide.

It's a good thing you have a purty mouth Yasha...


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2017)

yasha watching his family and children brutally raped and murdered: "eh I can't be bothered."


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2017)

Hmm, I have never seen Martial worked up like this before.

I'm just being realistic here. What are the chances of me getting killed in a war? Considering my paint ball record, I would say almost a certainty. What are the chances my participation/death will have any discernible impact on the outcome of the war? Infinitesimal. So why should I go get myself killed for nothing?

Am I willing to die for my family? No question about it. For my friends? Probably not. For fellow countrymen? Definitely no.

If I can't escape with my family, we will go into hiding. I'm not going to enlist in the army to fight people who are conveniently labelled as Nazi but could be just as innocent before the war.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Hmm, I have never seen Martial worked up like this before.
> 
> I'm just being realistic here. What are the chances of me getting killed in a war? Considering my paint ball record, I would say almost a certainty. What are the chances my participation/death will have any discernible impact on the outcome of the war? Infinitesimal. So why should I go get myself killed for nothing?
> 
> ...



lol, I was surprised how worked I got over this. As I said, the only thing in your post that annoyed me was the 'just desserts' line. I think you should watch "Carnosaur" as penance. 

We should all watch a little more "Carnosaur", actually. It's good for the soul.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2017)

Huh? I said "desert", as in deserter. Or is there a joke I fail to catch?


*Dunkirk
*
The first hour was really intense from the get-go and almost a game-changer for the war film genre. The first POV reeled me right in and made me feel as if I was there myself, but then Nolan's favourite technique of non-linear, parallel storyline got in the way. It switched back and forth in time faster and faster and became so chaotic towards the end I almost felt like I was watching Cloud Atlas, which I hated.

I will still put this above Hacksaw Ridge.

8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Huh? I said "desert", as in deserter. Or is there a joke I fail to catch?
> 
> 
> *Dunkirk
> ...



....So I posted all of that out of a misconception??? Argh, I guess I need to watch Carnosaur instead. 

Godzilla (1998)- C+

It's not bad, but it does suffer from that 1990's cheesiness and the characters are annoying. The CGI for the monster is subpar by todays standards, but miniatures (?) still look great. The aftermath of Godzilla's destruction and the scenes of buildings being destroyed still hold up very well. I didn't like the characters, but I can see why some would prefer them over the 2014 Godzilla cast, as at least this group have personalities...even if they aren't likable ones. 

While I agree it's not much of a Godzilla film, it's been like 20 years...There is no reason to continue bitching about this not feeling like a true Godzilla flick. Also, all of those shots with the World Trade Center are hard to watch. There is even a line where the anchor says something about "this is the worst attack since the 1993 WTC bombing". Ouch.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> ....So I posted all of that out of a misconception??? Argh, I guess I need to watch Carnosaur instead.



Dessert makes no sense in the context. What did you think I said?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2017)

Haven't you heard of the phrase 'just desserts'?

Big-Ass Spider: C-

It's reasonably entertaining for such a low budgeted film, with decent special effects and a fast pace, but the characters were pretty annoying.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 25, 2017)

Bought both of these today. Never saw 'Warcraft', so watching that now.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2017)

both giant disappointments

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2017)

Ghost in the Shell is almost good.



MartialHorror said:


> Haven't you heard of the phrase 'just desserts'?



Nope. After looking it up, now I get why it got on your nerves.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2017)

I liked the way Warcraft looked they got the chunky feel of that universe pretty right.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2017)

Free Fire:  B.

90 minute shootout after a gun deal goes bad.

Definitely glorifies gun violence.  But it was fun.


----------



## Slice (Jul 26, 2017)

Taleran said:


> I liked the way Warcraft looked they got the chunky feel of that universe pretty right.



I had very low expectations for it.

I kinda liked how the full CGI scenes looked.
And despite the campiness i also liked the attention to detail in the live action scenes.
But whenever they mixed it was a visual mess that just never worked for me.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 26, 2017)

Got some films here


Fences 5/5
Lion 5/5
Alien: Covenant 3/5
The Lost City of Z 5/5

War For The Planet of The Apes 5/5
I haven't seen the older films and only saw the first film of the reboot but damn this movie was glorious. A helluva good summer film with superb acting, music, cinematography, and action. I hope Andy Serkis wins some awards for this cause damn he was amazing.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 26, 2017)

*Dunkirk*_(2017)_ - 7.5/10

It was very realistic, really made you feel like you were close by during the whole thing. For a war movie, it's very well executed, but that's about it.

I didn't honestly have high hopes for this, seeing the limitations of the subject. I feel like there isn't much space for creativity when it comes to war movies. It was a unique experience, however, generally speaking the movie was very good, but not up with the best imo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2017)

I remember liking the visual style of Warcraft, but it seemed like the human characters were boring, poorly acted and just too nice. I normally like the guy who played the wizard, but he looks bored and confused throughout the entire film.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2017)

Ghost in the Shell was ridiculous.  To please people and cover the idiotic choice of casting a white person they wrecked the ending.

War for the Planet of the Apes

The first 2/3 of this film are near perfection. Gorgeously directed, well paced and the mix of special and practical effects are fantastic. The plot is moved by the characters and the world around them. It's so good. Then the final act rears its head and the film becomes somewhat generic and a little ridiculous tbh. And the last act drags too. They shoved way too much in there. 

B


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2017)

_Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets_ was possibly the coolest space opera I've seen. The world itself was fascinating and the creatures and technology were A-1. The plot was direct and straight-forward. Dane and Cara had great chemistry and it showed in their characters. It is a little long though and I could've lived without Rihanna. Another aspect I like the most was how easy it was to get involved in this world. They really made it accessible for people who aren't used to science-fiction films.

A.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2017)

Dunkirk

Intense and unsentimental. Fantastic film. I can't say I think he did anything audacious with the aspect of time but it was very well executed.  Could have done with a more interesting lead but the ensemble was more than engaging. 

A-


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Dunkirk
> 
> Intense and unsentimental. Fantastic film. I can't say I think he did anything audacious with the aspect of time but it was very well executed.  Could have done with a more interesting lead but the ensemble was more than engaging.
> 
> A-



Quoting high praise of Nolan for future blackmailing purposes.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2017)

Also, I am happy with a certain decision I made 2 years ago which is about to work out well for me in the near future. 

The countdown continues....


----------



## Mercy (Jul 27, 2017)

Moana 10/10
Doctor Strange 10/10
Zootopia 10/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2017)

Ennoea is just pretending like he did with the Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 27, 2017)

The Cure for Wellness: B-

I'm not sure if I'd describe this as some sort of mad genius at work or if it's just fascinating garbage...I can't even completely decide what my own feelings are for this movie, but it definitely has that 'cult classic' kind of appeal, even if it's nowhere near as good as it seems to think it is. I think we can all agree that Gore Verbinski has an eye for visuals and the film uses its budget to maximum effect, capturing many incredibly gorgeous shots and a lot of strange ones too. This is definitely a cinematographers wet dream, as the setting alone is visually striking, not even including the mountainous shots and matte paintings. The cast also does really good, with Jason Isaacs being perfect as the 'nice doctor who may not be so nice' and Dane DeHaan actually fitting this role pretty well. I do like how "The Cure for Wellness" has a modern day gothic vibe going on, drawing a lot of inspiration from the Universal Monster classics and Hammer Horror. On the negative side, the editing was pretty jarring at times. There is this one edit that made me think a time skip had just happened, but nope, the same scene was still occurring (when DeHaan almost gets caught rummaging through an office). There is another edit where a time skip does occur, but it feels like something had just been cut out (what immediately follows the 'dentist' scene). 

Everything else though is kind of...murky, in that I'm not sure whether it's good or bad. Verbinski does a great job at building a sense of unease and dread, but the long running-time causes the atmosphere to sort of erode. Most horror films cannot go beyond 2 hours because eventually we'll get used to its suspense building tactics and what begins as great can quickly become boring. This is over 2 and a half hours long, but doesn't appear to have the content to justify the running-time. I felt like the film was repeating the same gimmicks, but here is the problem: Whenever DeHaan sees the crazy shit, like the eels, he acts like they are a physical threat to him. Yet we don't feel the intensity because we know they are in his head and the only question is "is he insane or is he being drugged"? So I felt tension when he is being harassed by the doctors, but when there is a scene where he sees the creatures in the toilet, I felt nothing because I knew they weren't there. I think "The Cure For Wellness" should've at least been 40 minutes shorter. 

The characters worked well enough within the context of this story, but I did take some issue with Mia Goth's character. She looks and acts like a child to where I actually thought she was like 14, so when DeHaan or someone else would appear attracted to her, it would kind of freak me out. I did appreciate how Dehaan does develop and his unpleasant personality isn't caricatured. Yet the story doesn't always make sense and it becomes increasingly ludicrous as time moves along. The good news is that I was often caught off guard by some of the twists. It explores territory that I would've have expected it to enter. The bad news is that it goes too ridiculous to where I struggled with taking the finale seriously. The final shot tries its best to be the kind of ambiguous type of closure that the audiences will want to discuss afterwards, but I thought it was outright silly. So "The Cure for Wellness" was an interesting experience, one that brought me some joy and frustration. It's the type of Hollywood self indulgence that will eventually find its audience, while also revealing the weaknesses of the director. You'd think after the Pirates of the Caribbean trilogy and Lone Ranger that a project more reminiscent of "The Ring" would be a nice change of pace, but it suffers a lot of the weaknesses his bigger budgeted works, while also showcasing most of their strengths...This is just somewhat unique because said strengths usually don't appear in a horror film. Should you watch it? I don't know, does any of this intrigue you? I think it's too flawed to be called good, but has enough merit that it should be dismissed either. It just comes down to what you want out of it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2017)

Flying to LA tomorrow.  This is a house hunting trip though.  Business not pleasure.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ennoea is just pretending like he did with the Dark Knight Rises.



This is like the time that Stunna pretended he was mature enough to casually watch that one scene in Spring Breakers, but mysteriously logged out of that chat room during Film Club. He was also never around for our  month long repeat performance of Crash.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 28, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Dunkirk
> 
> Intense and unsentimental. Fantastic film. I can't say I think he did anything audacious with the aspect of time but it was very well executed.  Could have done with a more interesting lead but the ensemble was more than engaging.
> 
> A-



The nonlinear narrative was pretentious and distracting. Hated it in Cloud Atlas and hate it here.

Other than that, it's very engaging with immersive POV shots.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2017)

Do you dislike the premise of a nonlinear narrative or just the way it's been utilized in those two films


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2017)

In Cloud Atlas the non linear storytelling was utilised pretty well.

I don't think it was all that pretentious here either. It was better for the three different narratives to pick up at the best points as it made the movie much more engaging and interesting.

Also I still don't like Nolan's fans but he's proved he's good with the camera. And his editing is less haphazard. The only scenes that suffered were the ariel scenes when I couldn't really tell who was shooting at whom.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ennoea is just pretending like he did with the Dark Knight Rises.



That film remains poorly written. It really could have been something.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 28, 2017)

Parallax said:


> Do you dislike the premise of a nonlinear narrative or just the way it's been utilized in those two films



Both. I am okay if it's necessary and not just used as a gimmick.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 29, 2017)

cloud atlas is awesome

enno is a bitch

kpop sucks

kpop girls are hot tho

this has been ur luc truths

edit: 

oh wait it's YASHA who's hating on it not enno 

yasha is a bitch 

enno is good

kpop is okay

this has been - yeah

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 29, 2017)

*Dunkirk*

Certainly Nolan's best since Prestige/TDK. He finally cut down the fat and exposition. Tight, unsentimental, intense. Best theater experience since Fury Road, however that didn't exhaust me like this did. One scene that took me out a bit was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



them explaining how the fight for survival consums them and makes them selfish when they wanted to dump the French impostor.


 Like the Thin Red Line's "War makes us like dogs". Come on. Didn't have a problem following the threads, but looking at reactions maybe it would have been best if he didn't explicitly write which scene takes how much time, because for ex. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Branagh is always shown on the pier, so one could think "Surely he wasn't there for 7 days?".


 Also this isn't the first time I'm reading criticism about the sound mixing, how it's hard to make iut the characters, so this is the rare occasion I'm glad Nolan movies are dubbed by default over here.

*Logan*

Even if I didn't like this (I did), I have to commend Mangold for making a movie like this and Fox for letting him. If someone told me years a go that Fox would have the most interesting comic book movies with this and Deadpool (I also hear the Legion series is also good) I would have laughed them out. Great send off for Jackman and Stewart.


Oh right, on an unrelated note I'm not familiar with either, but based on the trailers Stranger Things seems to do a better job at 80s homage than Ready Player One.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2017)

Yeah the audio was a bit iffy in Dunkirk. Too loud so couldn't hear the dialogue at times. Helped that there was minimal dialogue.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2017)

Dat Supermarine track, doe


----------



## Yasha (Jul 30, 2017)

Detective liked a post that insulted Enno and then me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Detective liked a post that insulted Enno and then me.



You miss 100% of the shots you don't take at people. And if you don't take them, it means you don't care.

- KT Founding Principles Handbook - 2010 Edition


----------



## Yasha (Jul 30, 2017)

Luca was right about one thing though. Kpop sucks.

#shotdirectedatenno

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 30, 2017)

αshɘs said:


> Oh right, on an unrelated note I'm not familiar with either, but based on the trailers Stranger Things seems to do a better job at 80s homage than Ready Player One.



Stranger Things is brilliant. I was against a second season, but after seeing the trailer, I am hyped. Coupled with the news about True Detective Season 3, I have been one happy TV nerd over the past week.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 30, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> the news about True Detective Season 3



Wait, what?


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Luca was right about one thing though. Kpop sucks.
> 
> #shotdirectedatenno


smh you traitors 

how u gonna h8 on such qt yellow grills?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 30, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Wait, what?


You haven't heard that Remy from House of Cards has been casted?

Trump administration hits 13 Venezuelans with sanctions in advance of vote


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2017)

The World said:


> smh you traitors
> 
> how u gonna h8 on such qt yellow grills?



The only way to watch a KPOP girl band is on mute, or through one of your carefully looped gifs.

But even then, the vast majority of them look alike. Or specifically have the same flat ass.

Which is crazy since they are likely manufactured/enhanced by a plastic surgeon, but unlike the Japanese with their various different types of Gundams, these girls are all set to a basic look.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 30, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> You haven't heard that Remy from House of Cards has been casted?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/MrIZN


I didn't even know a TD s3 was in the works.. and they've landed Mahershala Ali? Wow. 

I'm very interested to say the least.

Do we have any additional info on this?


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2017)

Detective said:


> The only way to watch a KPOP girl band is on mute, or through one of your carefully looped gifs.
> 
> But even then, the vast majority of them look alike. Or specifically have the same flat ass.
> 
> Which is crazy since they are likely manufactured/enhanced by a plastic surgeon, but unlike the Japanese with their various different types of Gundams, these girls are all set to a basic look.



i wont take the bait. but not all of them are korean

and they all different who u foolin


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2017)

The World said:


> i wont take the bait. but not all of them are korean
> 
> and they all different who u foolin









*Spoiler*: __ 



These girls were all born from different parents, but their surgeon was the same

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2017)

i dont know who those freaky faced women are

and if i don't know them they ain't relevant


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2017)

The World said:


> i dont know who those freaky faced women are
> 
> and if i don't know them they ain't relevant



You've probably seen them in a music video or two.



Or more realistically, ALL OF THEM BECAUSE THE MOLD IS THE SAME.


*Spoiler*: __ 














 OP


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2017)

yup asians all look the same


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2017)

asians all look teh same yup


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2017)

I accept your concession of defeat.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 30, 2017)

ya'll racist


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2017)

Detective said:


> I accept your concession of defeat.


i was never arguing


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2017)

The World said:


> i was never arguing



Because it was over before it even began.


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Yasha (Jul 30, 2017)

D said everything I have to say about their artificial looks, and I want to add that many korean girls have an attitude problem. They are superficial, insecure and stuck-up, as expected of a race who worships plastic surgery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

Your thoughts on the above topic, Ghost?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 30, 2017)

I have always been curious to ask, do kpop fans get turned on by big eyes and small faces while acknowledging they are fake, or they think their divas are the exception and have never gone under the knife?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm academically curious, so to speak. Denial is easier to understand as it's in our nature to deny an unpleasant possibility and take the chances because it's less energy-consuming than the opposite (googling her childhood pics to confirm the validity of the claim and potentially feeling depressed or confused afterwards). But the former is something I don't fully understand. Sexually reproducing animals are programmed to be seduced by appealing attributes in mating partners that can offer our offsprings a better chance of survival. Artificial beauty is of course as heritable as a body tattoo. If anything, it's an indication that there are flaws or inadequacies in the original blueprint that require redesign. So naturally (I think), any hint of artificialness is a turn-off for me. If anyone can admire surgically enhanced women like a plastic surgeon admires his own work while being fully aware that it's as original as a pair of $10 Nike, I would be interested to find out if there is any less apparent evolutionary advantages associated with such counter-intuitive behaviour.


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> D said everything I have to say about their artificial looks, and I want to add that many korean girls have an attitude problem. They are superficial, insecure and stuck-up, as expected of a race who worships plastic surgery.


good thing i dont follow all korean girls and just follow a few groups like Blackpink 

whom dont have plastic surgery

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2017)

whoever said King Arthur was a shit movie should be banned from posting


----------



## Yasha (Jul 31, 2017)

The World said:


> good thing i dont follow all korean girls and just follow a few groups like Blackpink
> 
> whom dont have plastic surgery



So you fall under the denial category......


----------



## The World (Jul 31, 2017)

no reason for young groups to get plastic surgery cuz they still young

common sense u dunce

that's like getting a tattoo at 5

this ain't toddlers and tiaras


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2017)

The World said:


> whoever said King Arthur was a shit movie should be banned from posting



I am still posting. Best part of the film was the OST. Come at me, ho


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

The World said:


> whoever said King Arthur was a shit movie should be banned from posting


Are you talking about the Guy Ritchie movie?  I hated that one.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 31, 2017)

The World said:


> no reason for young groups to get plastic surgery cuz they still young
> 
> common sense u dunce
> 
> ...



20+ too young for plastic surgery? You know nothing, Jon World.


----------



## The World (Jul 31, 2017)

In most cases..........yeah it is.

Muh grills have integrity anyway, they wouldn't stoop so low


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2017)

Everybody hated that one, even the people who didn't hate it hated it.

Hmmm, I love Game of Thrones and from a set design and cinematography perspective, Season 7 has been exceptional. It's great seeing all of these stories come together and everything, but the time jumps are becoming disorienting. It's bizarre how Season 1-6 had a slow burn build up, but this one is rushing to all of the pay-offs. One moment Jamie is in Kings Landing. The next he is in the reach. One episode Jon Snow is in the North and now he's at Dragonstone. Sometimes these big meetings and reunions lack impact because of the pacing. Jon Snow meets Dany? Eh...Emilia Clarke is excellent during that scene, but holy shit did Jon Snow come off as a wimp. "Why should I?", Jon Snow's biggest comeback and he sounded like a whiny bitch delivering it. Sansa and Bran back together? When Sansa and John met in the last Season, it moved me. It felt so important and profound. This was felt...eh...and wtf was with Bran? He's acting like such a creeper, describing how beautiful his sister looked on the night she was raped. 

There is some great stuff though. As I said, aesthetically, the show is incredible. But Tyrion had some great lines, I loved the bit between Varys and Melisandre and the fate of the Sand bitches was definitely twisted. Even though this was from last weeks episode, the whole thing with Elaria (sp?) and her daughter was a bit too predictable, based on how many times she kept calling her "mama". But it was a good pay-off. Also, I thought Euron Greyjoy was kind of lame in the last season, especially considering how fascinatingly evil he is in the books. But the actor is winning me over here with his sleazy, over-the-top mannerisms. You just want to see him get decapitated, but you also fear for anyone who crosses him because he seems bad-ass and has crazy eyes.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 31, 2017)

The World said:


> In most cases..........yeah it is.
> 
> Muh grills have integrity anyway, they wouldn't stoop so low



Integrity lol

Most kpop celebrities wouldn't be standing on the stage if they had not gone under the knife.


----------



## Didi (Jul 31, 2017)

And artistic integrity isn't much of a thing anyway if you literally go into some academy program to get focustested, put together and groomed to perfection for optimal sellings


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 31, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> I didn't even know a TD s3 was in the works.. and they've landed Mahershala Ali? Wow.
> 
> I'm very interested to say the least.
> 
> Do we have any additional info on this?


That's the only info to be released so far. It's estimated that the earliest we'll get the next season is 2019.



MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, I love Game of Thrones and from a set design and cinematography perspective, Season 7 has been exceptional. It's great seeing all of these stories come together and everything, but the time jumps are becoming disorienting. It's bizarre how Season 1-6 had a slow burn build up, but this one is rushing to all of the pay-offs. One moment Jamie is in Kings Landing. The next he is in the reach. One episode Jon Snow is in the North and now he's at Dragonstone. Sometimes these big meetings and reunions lack impact because of the pacing. Jon Snow meets Dany? Eh...Emilia Clarke is excellent during that scene, but holy shit did Jon Snow come off as a wimp. "Why should I?", Jon Snow's biggest comeback and he sounded like a whiny bitch delivering it. Sansa and Bran back together? When Sansa and John met in the last Season, it moved me. It felt so important and profound. This was felt...eh...and wtf was with Bran? He's acting like such a creeper, describing how beautiful his sister looked on the night she was raped.
> 
> There is some great stuff though. As I said, aesthetically, the show is incredible. But Tyrion had some great lines, I loved the bit between Varys and Melisandre and the fate of the Sand bitches was definitely twisted. Even though this was from last weeks episode, the whole thing with Elaria (sp?) and her daughter was a bit too predictable, based on how many times she kept calling her "mama". But it was a good pay-off. Also, I thought Euron Greyjoy was kind of lame in the last season, especially considering how fascinatingly evil he is in the books. But the actor is winning me over here with his sleazy, over-the-top mannerisms. You just want to see him get decapitated, but you also fear for anyone who crosses him because he seems bad-ass and has crazy eyes.


 Has it gotten better since season 5? Season 5 just felt like tits and wine(probably because of Dorne), and even Arya's usually great storyline bored me to tears in S5.

I'll probably catch up on it soon. Other than American Gods and Black Sails' final season, I don't have anything to watch.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 31, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> That's the only info to be released so far. It's estimated that the earliest we'll get the next season is 2019.


lolwat?

I'd rather if I didn't know, smh


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> That's the only info to be released so far. It's estimated that the earliest we'll get the next season is 2019.
> 
> Has it gotten better since season 5? Season 5 just felt like tits and wine(probably because of Dorne), and even Arya's usually great storyline bored me to tears in S5.
> 
> I'll probably catch up on it soon. Other than American Gods and Black Sails' final season, I don't have anything to watch.



Yeah, Season 6 was also an improvement over 5 though and is probably superior to S7 (so far). Season 5 was more mediocre than bad to me though. Season 7 has been good, but flawed.


----------



## Didi (Jul 31, 2017)

S1 > S3 > S2 >>>>> S4 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> S6 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> S5

S7 probably gonna end up somewhere around s6, could be slightly above or below it, we'll see


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm not sure how I'd rank most of the Seasons, as I just don't remember the extent of what happens within them...But once they went past the books, the quality has fluctuated wildly.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2017)

Got turned in to Mission impossible with all the face masks garbage.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2017)

Also I don't find kpop girl's all that attractive. And won't say it's all that good. But it has aesthetic appeal and innovative hooks. It's shallow but it ain't trying to be else. I barely listen to it anymore anyway.


----------



## The World (Aug 1, 2017)

Didi said:


> And artistic integrity isn't much of a thing anyway if you literally go into some academy program to get focustested, put together and groomed to perfection for optimal sellings


not artistic integrity but body integrity

not every kpop girl cares about the scrutiny they are under and caves to plastic surgery

usually they will only go so far as a diet and wearing alot of makeup/weird outfits


----------



## Yasha (Aug 1, 2017)

The World said:


> not artistic integrity but body integrity
> 
> not every kpop girl cares about the scrutiny they are under and caves to plastic surgery
> 
> usually they will only go so far as a diet and wearing alot of makeup/weird outfits



If they aren't willing to do it, hundreds in queue behind them will. It's not like they have irreplaceable talents or anything.



Ennoea said:


> Also I don't find kpop girl's all that attractive. And won't say it's all that good. But it has aesthetic appeal and innovative hooks. It's shallow but it ain't trying to be else. I barely listen to it anymore anyway.



Enno finally growing out of that hormone-driven phase.


----------



## Slice (Aug 1, 2017)

"Valerian (and the city of a thousand planets)" was fun.
It wasnt exactly good, but it was fun.

It is also damn pretty to look at.


"Despicable me, 3" major props for having the Minions have such a small role in this. Didnt think theyd have the balls to do that. The movie was only below average though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

@Detective 

I hate Shia, but Bjorg/McEnroe is on my must list for TIFF this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2017)

I like Shia and it's on mine as well .


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Detective
> 
> I hate Shia, but Bjorg/McEnroe is on my must list for TIFF this year.


The trailer was amazing. That movie's on top of my watchlist atm


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

I have played a decent amount of tennis during my life.  I find it boring to watch now.  But I feel nostalgic about it for sure.


----------



## The World (Aug 1, 2017)

Tennis is like baseball

boring to watch


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Have you guys seen the stock market lately??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Babby (Aug 1, 2017)

Saw the new Mummy movie, it was... awkward to say the least. Probably because I was very young when I saw the first Mummy movie so my interpretation and general critical thinking about movies was lacking.

From a subjective standpoint I've enjoyed the new Mummy more than the old ones (I am not going to count the Chinese Mummy one or what have you) the actress who plays Ahmanet is pretty cute and fits the role perfectly, there is some personal nitpicking involved, like calling Set the God of Death or Russell Crowe calling Tom Cruise young even if the latter is two years older.

I liked the ending twist if you will when Nick has Set inside of him, hoping if theres a sequel (which there should be given how this one ended) we will see some good struggle between Set and Nick over controlling the body. Though this isn't a very deep movie so if anything like that happened it would be minimal at best.

I would have to rate it a 10/10 when it comes to all the Mummy movies but a 6/10 overall.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2017)

Was on a plane so watched and skipped through Beauty and the Beast. My God it's a pile of crap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mercy (Aug 1, 2017)

The Circle 7/10


Going In Style 10/10


----------



## Yasha (Aug 2, 2017)

The World said:


> Tennis is like baseball
> 
> boring to watch



Have you seen Sharapova play? More fun than kpop.


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2017)

Woman's tennis is literally one of the worst sports in the world to watch


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2017)

>kpop



what faggotry is this



Didi said:


> Woman's tennis is literally one of the worst sports in the world to watch



worse that CRICKET? lol


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> Woman's tennis is literally one of the worst sports in the world to watch


The Williams sisters ruined it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Williams sisters ruined it.


I was waiting for this


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2017)

Why is rukia acting like he watches female tennis, he hates women


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

Not true.  I marched with women and opposed president Trump.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow, Rukia is a lot of things ..but I didn't think he was a liar


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2017)

Rukia the type of person to say he ain't racist because he has black friends

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2017)

Didi said:


> Woman's tennis is literally one of the worst sports in the world to watch



You haven't seen women's football

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 2, 2017)

I have
it's marginally better cuz it at least has women assaulting eachother

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

I would rather watch women play almost any sport.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2017)

The World said:


> Rukia the type of person to say he ain't racist because he has black friends


Rukia is the type of person to never invite his black  friends to his home.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rukia is the type of person to never invite his black  friends to his home.


We can just meet at the gym or Dave and Busters or something.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2017)

Women's tennis has atleast some decent looking birds on it. Even if they get pummelled by the Williams.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Women's tennis has atleast some decent looking birds on it. Even if they get pummelled by the Williams.


Exactly!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2017)

Tennis chicks quite possibly have the best cheeks in sports


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

I hear that Dark Tower really sucks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2017)

John Wick 2: C+ (B+)

The rating isn't an accurate reflection of the film as much as it's a reflection of the viewing experience. I spent most of the movie literally fighting sleep, but I don't blame the film. I was just tired and had eaten too much (so...stuffed!), although I do think the film has some pacing issues. I still think the action scenes- while brilliantly shot and choreographed- go on for too long. I also still feel underwhelmed by the villain. I struggle with buying John Wick's decision near the end because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The villain wasn't trying to kill any loved ones or anything, it was just him trying to kill John to tie up 'loose ends'. So John kills him to save his life, but as far as he knew, by breaking the rules of the continental, he would've been killed anyway. John going after those who killed his dog might seem a bit...silly? But at least it was personal and Wick only did it because from his perspective, he had nothing to lose. If that was his mentality here, then all of his character development was just...forgotten? They keep indicating that the bad guy is toxic for all of the underworld, as Ian McShane is baffled as to why John would use him for the marker and it's how he gets Laurence Fishburne's help, so maybe it wasn't just Wick getting vengeance. Maybe the guy was just too dangerous for everyone, but if this is the case, it was presented poorly. I do hear that deleted scenes play this up, but we only know he's bad news because everyone keeps saying he is. Otherwise, he isn't really portrayed as any worse than any other criminal we've been introduced to within the Wickverse. Even his sister, whom we are supposed to feel sorry for, had just threatened the lives of children prior to encountering John Wick. I wanted to see John Wick kill the punk who killed his puppy. I never felt emotionally invested in him going after this new villain.   


Objectively, I'd still say the movie is a...B+? My opinions remain unchanged, but it was a bad time to watch it. The stuntwork, choreographed, cinematography and (ignoring the bloated length) editing are top notch, while the directors think of some crazy visuals. It's a fun world to revisit and the ending is very foreboding and makes me wonder what's in store for Chapter 3.


----------



## Didi (Aug 3, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tennis chicks quite possibly have the best cheeks in sports




Volleyball

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hear that Dark Tower really sucks.



I will watch it.
I expect to hate it.
I will probably enjoy hating it.

Does this make any sense?


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> You haven't seen women's football



It always baffles me how boring this is. Its the same sport how can there be _that_ much of a difference?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 3, 2017)

Dark Tower's rating on RT 

I almost went to watch it just now. Looks like my money will be better spent on Atomic Blonde?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

Didi said:


> Volleyball


Good call.  Believe it or not, I watched an occasional college volleyball match last year.  The women impressed me.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

Big movie weekend.  Need to get caught up.  Valerian and Atomic Blonde are in my plans.

(Maybe Dunkirk too?)


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Dark Tower's rating on RT
> 
> I almost went to watch it just now. Looks like my money will be better spent on Atomic Blonde?



I'll watch it. I'll watch it without pants.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 3, 2017)

well shit, I was actually looking forward to see Elba and McConaughey share the same screen

I had my doubts about the project but I was rooting for it to at least be semi-successful, mostly because I want Elba to get more leading roles in big budget flicks, but alas


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2017)

That review summary 

_"Bad dialogue, lame plot, fine. The bigger issue: How could a film with Elba and McConaughey have so little swagger?"_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Aug 3, 2017)

ikr, it's a crime tbh

cinemasins is gonna have a field day with this one I bet


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2017)

McConaughey wasted all his swagger on car commercials


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2017)

Speaking of high hopes. As a horror fanatic, I really hope this turns out to be good


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2017)

Im not sure about splitting IT into two movies again.
But i am carefully optimistic.

The book gave me nightmares as a kid in the 90s...


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2017)

Hollywood ruining another beloved book series(Dark Tower)

what else is new


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2017)

John Dies at the End: B

I liked this movie for its strange, unpredictable nature, goofy sense of humor and grotesque creatures/gore effects. But the narrative is all over the place and I started to wonder if it was based off a book...it is...It feels like they're trying to cram in as many storythreads from the book as possible, but can't, but still retain bits of lost subplots. The way they tell the story is kind of disorienting, but even though it's a mess, it's still a fun mess.


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2017)

The countdown continues....

Soon.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

Detective said:


> The countdown continues....
> 
> Soon.



Hmm?


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hmm?



It's a surprise for now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2017)

It's the countdown for when he'll see "Carnosaur".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> It's the countdown for when he'll see "Carnosaur".


----------



## Yasha (Aug 3, 2017)

You aren't proposing，are you？ 

All good lives end with marriage


----------



## The World (Aug 4, 2017)

Detective is on the news for milking a male Moose with maple syrup as a show of Canadian pride


----------



## Yasha (Aug 4, 2017)

They call marriage tying the knot for a reason. It's the knot of your own noose. 

You stop living the day you get married until you die for good. Unless you get a divorce, which gives you a second life.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2017)

10 Little Roosters: C

This is a comedy mini-series by Rooster Teeth, a website I know little-to-nothing about, but I am trying to watch all of the "10 Little Indians" adaptations so...how did this go? I have to admit that I thought the first episode was hilarious, but as time went along, I felt like I was missing the bulk of the jokes and references. There appear to be many different RT produced shows and all of these characters (they're exaggerated versions of their real life personalities?) are lifted from those? I think. If you're familiar with Channel Awesome, then think of this in the same way you would think of their ole anniversary movie-specials. If you're a fan, you will get it. If not, you won't. 

Even though ep. 1 was the best, there are some funny moments, like when a character has an emotional breakdown and has a touching moment with the killer and when a character suddenly decides to cosplay as a character from...RWBY? I think? But more often than not, I was lost.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

I probably won't see Detroit.  Doesn't seem like my kind of movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2017)

Brings back old memories, huh Rukia?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I probably won't see Detroit.  Doesn't seem like my kind of movie.


Yeah those damn impudent darkies always rebelling against the noble white man


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2017)

Terminator 2 remastered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> McConaughey wasted all his swagger on car commercials


Those commercials are amusing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2017)

Time is a flat circle.

He returned to the shitty quality of media he was once known for.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

The renaissance is over.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2017)

The Dark Tower: D+, maybe C-

It's not...horrible, but it is pretty dull. The action set pieces, the special effects and visual style are...fine, but nothing stands out as riveting. The cast does good, but this aspect only draws more attention to how they deserve better than this. The story is sloppy and it feels like it was chopped up in post. I did like the Stephen King references though, such as 'The Shining', "1408", etc. 

With that said, there is this exchange between the main kid and a mystical seer. 

Seer: You have the Shine.
Kid: The Shine?
Seer: Psychic Powers. 

Seriously, she says 'psychic powers' and when you just sum up the Shine like that, it sounds really f@cking stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2017)

My favorite video of all time:


What a fucking find this was!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2017)

I want those hands on my private parts

gloryhole rukia

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yasha (Aug 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> My favorite video of all time:
> 
> 
> What a fucking find this was!



She is really good with her hands. I wouldn't have guessed any of that.

And I have seen guys play this game. Let just say they all handled it much less calmly than she did.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taleran (Aug 5, 2017)

*Detroit*
1 Foot in Docu-Historical-Drama 1 Foot in horror movie with one of the best villains in film in a while.

The problem is those two feet are not always on the same level.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2017)

Taleran said:


> *Detroit*
> 1 Foot in Docu-Historical-Drama 1 Foot in horror movie with one of the best villains in film in a while.
> 
> The problem is those two feet are not always on the same level.



From what I hear, it's kind of like "Carnosaur".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taleran (Aug 5, 2017)

Most anticipated film of the year is this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> My favorite video of all time:
> 
> 
> What a fucking find this was!


2 things

a) all she does for me is make Krysten Ritter seem more attractive 

B) and now I really want a chinchilla.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2017)

The best eyebrows in the game son!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2017)

Looking at other recommended vids.  Why did Cara Delevingne get such a terrible haircut?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> 2 things
> 
> a) all she does for me is make Krysten Ritter seem more attractive
> 
> B) and now I really want a chinchilla.


I'm surprised they didn't have to worry about any of those animals biting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2017)

Azumi 2: Death or Love- C-

It's kind of a rehash of the first film, but with less energy or imagination.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2017)

Atomic Blonde:  B.

I'm not sure any of this movie makes sense.  But it is one of the best action moves of the year.  And I love the Berlin Wall setting since I lived it.  Enjoy the soundtrack as well.

Sofia Boutella is fucking hot too btw!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2017)

I guess John Wick 2 has better action.  But it seems like it would be just a notch below that.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 5, 2017)

Is it worth seeing in theatre?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2017)

Ouija (2): Origin of Evil: B

Definitely superior to the first one, thanks to excellent cinematography and performances. I never found this to be scary, but it is pretty creepy. The best part is when the girl describes what it's like to be strangled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2017)

damn.  Okja just had to save this bitch from her own shortcut.





Liverbird said:


> Is it worth seeing in theatre?


for me it was.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Looking at other recommended vids.  Why did Cara Delevingne get such a terrible haircut?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2017)

I finally watched Okja.  And it was okay.  I'm not sure what was so controversial about it.  But it wasn't bad.


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2017)

Vegans are cancer


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2017)

I don't care what people eat.  Just understand that other people are going to make their own choices.


----------



## Detective (Aug 6, 2017)

The first two posts of this page are a great segue into my own post of absolute relevance:


@Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2017)

Valerian was okay.  Nice visuals.  Dane what's his name was miscast.  I went in with low expectations and those expectations were surpassed.

C+

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Taleran (Aug 6, 2017)

*Dossier 51*
One of the best films I have ever seen. This movie feels like what would happen if Chris Marker made an espionage thriller, a film as relevant today as it was in '78 as the amount of data gathered increases the ability for organizations to do what this film shows in laborious cold detail becomes easier and easier. It has one problem that some characters in the film develop a profile of a guy using some real junk science leaps of logic and gross conclusions but in this case that emphasizes the dehumanizing nature of the ideas of the film. Oh right I didn't mention that the entire film is through POV shots that instead of empathizing with people works as to remove and highlight the coldness of all the interactions.

This thing is hard to track down but well worth it.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 6, 2017)

Anyone else here watched Ozark?

It was a hell of a fucking ride!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2017)

I have..its alright. Though I I can't shake the Breaking Bad  vibes it seems to give off.


----------



## Detective (Aug 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I have..its alright. Though I I can't shake the Breaking Bad  vibes it seems to give off.



Gesy, your observation skills are as crisp as ever! Can't believe you were able to bring to light the drug related undertones in the show.

Nice!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2017)

...


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Valerian was okay.  Nice visuals.  Dane what's his name was miscast.  I went in with low expectations and those expectations were surpassed.
> 
> C+




Cara catwalked throughout the entire film.  She is surprisingly good in Valerian.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Anyone else here watched Ozark?
> 
> It was a hell of a fucking ride!


I watched the first episode.


----------



## Slice (Aug 7, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Cara catwalked throughout the entire film.  She is surprisingly good in Valerian.



I expected him to carry the movie somewhat and her to just tag along.
It turned out to be the other way round.

She still isnt anything i'd call a good actress, but for now she makes up for it with charisma.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 7, 2017)

*Silence: *7/10

Enjoyed it but it's a little too long.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I watched the first episode.


I hope that's enough to decide to go ahead and watch the whole thing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Slice said:


> I expected him to carry the movie somewhat and her to just tag along.
> It turned out to be the other way round.
> 
> She still isnt anything i'd call a good actress, but for now she makes up for it with charisma.


Well, she's going to get jobs because of her looks.  And that's why I don't understand the new haircut.  It proves she isn't serious about her acting career.  Because she just made herself unhirable.  (unless the haircut is for a role.  Which I haven't heard anything about.)


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm emerging from my grave to let you all know I finally watched that Ghostbusters remake 100 years after the controversy settled.

Big surprise it fucking sucked.


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2017)

Jena said:


> I'm emerging from my grave to let you all know I finally watched that Ghostbusters remake 100 years after the controversy settled.
> 
> Big surprise it fucking sucked.



Happy to see you are well, and somehow survived watching that shitty remake.



What's new in the land of 10, 000 Lakes?


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2017)

Oh you know...couple of police shootings, some malcontent.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2017)

Jena said:


> Oh you know...couple of police shootings, some malcontent.



Hang in there, you shall get your chance to escape one of these days.

You are still a young one.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 7, 2017)

Any of you guys play video games? If you do you should totally check out this website it's pretty much IMDB for video games!

two apartheid articles


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 7, 2017)

Much better than the red band trailer.

Obviously, it should go without saying, that expectations for any future 'Texas Chainsaw Massacre' film should be considerably low.

And, even though it kind of looks like the past 3 films meshed into one, I still can't help but feel that it also somewhat looks promising. Probably because of the filmmakers involved, and my unabashed love for 'Inside'--which still remains one of the more brutal horror films in recent years.


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2017)

Pseudo said:


> Any of you guys play video games? If you do you should totally check out this website it's pretty much IMDB for video games!
> 
> those lines during the VOTE fight



>Bioshock not being listed as one of the top 40 games
>Fallout New Vegas all the way down in the #114 spot
>Tony Hawk Pro Skater above KOTOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey, Jena. 

10/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

I don't like Bioshock.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 8, 2017)

Jena said:


> >Bioshock not being listed as one of the top 40 games
> >Fallout New Vegas all the way down in the #114 spot
> >Tony Hawk Pro Skater above KOTOR





Anyway.... so the site is still in Beta form and users who haven't signed up prior to July 11 won't be able to use it until the final Beta is released( which is soon hopefully).


There are two other sites as well, one for music and one for film and they are all integrated with each other.  Unlike Glitchwave the other two sites aren't 'live' yet and are just snap shots from weeks ago so whatever you rate, like etc won't be saved.

those lines during the VOTE fight
those lines during the VOTE fight

If any of these sites interest you check them out.

This is the original website that they're upgrading from. Para is a member btw but he's been inactive for awhile.

those lines during the VOTE fight


----------



## The World (Aug 8, 2017)

Jena and I share alot of sexual tension

We just need to feature in a buddy cop film to let it all release.


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't like Bioshock.



This opinion doesn't surprise me.



Pseudo said:


> Anyway.... so the site is still in Beta form and users who haven't signed up prior to July 11 won't be able to use it until the final Beta is released( which is soon hopefully).
> 
> 
> There are two other sites as well, one for music and one for film and they are all integrated with each other.  Unlike Glitchwave the other two sites aren't 'live' yet and are just snap shots from weeks ago so whatever you rate, like etc won't be saved.
> ...



I do actually like the idea of lists, I just don't like the community-generated ones since they (tend to be) whatever's most popular, not actually good. But users creating their own lists is fine, I actually like reading through those if I trust the person's opinion.



The World said:


> Jena and I share alot of sexual tension
> 
> We just need to feature in a buddy cop film to let it all release.



The worst buddy cop movie ever made, we'd never actually solve any crimes.


----------



## Itachі (Aug 8, 2017)

*Goodfellas:* 8/10.

Watched this movie so many times and it never gets old. I love it.


----------



## The World (Aug 8, 2017)

Jena said:


> The worst buddy cop movie ever made, we'd never actually solve any crimes.


we bumble our way to solving every crime

like we trip on a dead body and BAM case closed.


----------



## The World (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2017)

11 Little Roosters: B

Somehow "10 Little Roosters" got a sequel, but while inconsistent in terms of its quality, this was definitely a much better made webseries/movie (?) from a production and narrative standpoint. There are some hilarious moments, like when an assassin reveals he only kills women and children, because he has a code about such things...But the stereotyping of countries got on my nerves. The Canadians are always apologizing and saying 'Eh?'...Hasn't this been played out? Still, at least I didn't need to be an expert of Rooster Teeth to understand what was going on. 



TetraVaal said:


> Much better than the red band trailer.
> 
> Obviously, it should go without saying, that expectations for any future 'Texas Chainsaw Massacre' film should be considerably low.
> 
> And, even though it kind of looks like the past 3 films meshed into one, I still can't help but feel that it also somewhat looks promising. Probably because of the filmmakers involved, and my unabashed love for 'Inside'--which still remains one of the more brutal horror films in recent years.



Actually yeah, that trailer made the movie look a lot better than the red band one. But yeah, expectations remain low, especially after "Texas Chainsaw 3D". There better not be any twist endings that reveal Leatherface was the good guy all along...The problem with this franchise is that it can't escape the 70's, so it has begun to stagnate. Also, this movie has seemingly been in post-production for the last few years, which is not a good sign. The only horror franchise that seems active right now that excites me is Halloween, assuming they follow through with this new reboot. 

Oh and "Puppet Master", for despite it being the worst horror franchise of all time, somehow has both a sequel and a reboot in development...yay...


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 8, 2017)

Well I just started SAW for the first time.

So far, so good. I feel the tension and how there's not a lot of dialogue until the tape turns on.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Just reading up on the news.  I think the Colorado DJ is guilty of grabbing Taylor Swift's ass.


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2017)

what ass?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 9, 2017)

I hear she's only suing for $1..

In other words..Taylor being petty as fuck as usual.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 9, 2017)

I bought the UHD version of 'Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2' yesterday morning. 

It's Disney's first 4K release.

Despite it being a stream, this is absolutely reference-worthy in every conceivable way, as far as selling people on 4K, HDR, and WCG.

The stream also came with glorious Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos, which is always incredible.

The film itself, I thought, was rather good. I'm not into the whole comic book/superhero craze like a lot of other people are, but still thought this was a worthy followup to the first film, that actually exceeded the first film in some areas. Mainly, an interesting villain in Ego, better visuals/set pieces, more intimate/personal interactions between the characters, etc.

I dug it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

Move to California starts in 48 hours.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hear she's only suing for $1..
> 
> In other words..Taylor being petty as fuck as usual.


I applaud Taylor.  These radio DJ's think that they can do whatever they want.  They think that they are untouchable.  Hopefully this is a wake up call.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 10, 2017)

The World said:


> Jena and I share alot of sexual tension



Because Jena is a man's soul trapped in a woman's body and you vice versa?


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2017)

Tick tock, tick tock


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Because Jena is a man's soul trapped in a woman's body and you vice versa?


maybe

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2017)

@Jena did you get a chance to watch Glow?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2017)

Santa Clarita Diet.  What an odd show!  But pretty funny and enjoyable.  Just started watching it.  Heard it has been renewed.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 11, 2017)

Detective said:


> Tick tock, tick tock



You aren't planning to bomb Justin Trudeau, are you?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm moving this weekend.  Hopefully I can make it without someone breaking into my vehicle.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Move to California starts in 48 hours.


Since I'm about to start paying the house payment for my family, I'm considering a move there too. Everyone here in NC from Cali wishes they had stayed. I dunno why anyone would come to this bumfuck nowhere state.


----------



## Detective (Aug 11, 2017)

RIP Stunna

RIP Masterrace

RIP Grape

Gonna be even more quiet around here without those three.


----------



## Detective (Aug 11, 2017)

Yasha said:


> You aren't planning to bomb Justin Trudeau, are you?



Nope, but my countdown to a certain thing continues on.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2017)

Detective said:


> RIP Stunna
> 
> RIP Masterrace
> 
> ...


Mystery solved.  They were all the same person.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm moving Detective.  Seems like my Oregon hotel is party central dude.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2017)

Told you guys Logan Lucky was one to watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2017)

Annabelle: Creation- B/B+

I liked it. It had a lot of good scares, but they were the fun kinds of scares, the kind that works best with a rowdy crowd. 



Magnum Miracles said:


> Since I'm about to start paying the house payment for my family, I'm considering a move there too. Everyone here in NC from Cali wishes they had stayed. I dunno why anyone would come to this bumfuck nowhere state.



Maybe because of the bumfucking?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 12, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Maybe because of the bumfucking?


I've heard there's plenty of that to go around in California.


----------



## Detective (Aug 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm moving Detective.  Seems like my Oregon hotel is party central dude.



Hope the transition goes well for you, dude. How much stuff are you taking?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2017)

Mysterious Island: B/B+

One of those adventure flicks with the stop motion animation effects by Ray Harryhausen. It's good, but something about the climax felt...off, like they were running out of money and had to hurry it up. The ending left me unsatisfied, even though the first two acts kept me engaged with the vibrant and colorful visuals, charming cast and fun effects. Stop motion might not be as convincing as CGI, but it has a different aesthetic and because you don't see it much anymore, it's nice to revisit the special effects of old.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2017)

Sorry guys.  I had to skip the gathering in Charlottesville.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm in Fresno, California tonight.  Drove about 700 miles today.  200 miles to go to LA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2017)

Fist Fight: C

The Ice Cube/Charlie Day movie. It had its moments, but was mostly safe, predictable and even somewhat derivative. The main problem is that no one is likable. Yet there are enough funny parts to be worth the netflix viewing.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 13, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Fist Fight: C
> 
> The Ice Cube/Charlie Day movie. It had its moments, but was mostly safe, predictable and even somewhat derivative. The main problem is that no one is likable. Yet there are enough funny parts to be worth the netflix viewing.


I don't think it's worth the watch tbh. 

I knew what I was getting into, I only watched it for Charlie Day.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> I don't think it's worth the watch tbh.
> 
> I knew what I was getting into, I only watched it for Charlie Day.



It was panned pretty hard, so maybe my expectations played a role here. Also, I wasn't necessarily recommending it to other people. I simply didn't regret watching it (on netflix; I'd probably be more hostile if I paid money for it specifically). I would like to think most of us would have better things to do than watch "C" rated comedies...although if my quick review convinced someone to check it out, even though I have yet to convince anyone to watch "Carnosaur" despite my masturbatory raves...then I am failing. At life.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 13, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> It was panned pretty hard, so maybe my expectations played a role here. Also, I wasn't necessarily recommending it to other people. I simply didn't regret watching it (on netflix; I'd probably be more hostile if I paid money for it specifically). I would like to think most of us would have better things to do than watch "C" rated comedies...although if my quick review convinced someone to check it out, even though I have yet to convince anyone to watch "Carnosaur" despite my masturbatory raves...then I am failing. At life.


I wasn't disagreeing with you, I merely chipped in my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2017)

I made it to my new apartment.  Hot female neighbor.  Her dog seems like it barks constantly though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 13, 2017)

I watched The Handmaiden today. It was absolutely magnificent. Feels like my 2nd favorite Korean movie, just behind Memories of Murder, if not on par.





Rukia said:


> I made it to my new apartment.  Hot female neighbor.  *Her dog seems like it barks constantly though.*


I wonder why


----------



## Yasha (Aug 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I made it to my new apartment.  Hot female neighbor.  Her dog seems like it barks constantly though.



Getting on friendly terms with her pet is usually the fastest way to win a woman's heart.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Getting on friendly terms with her pet is usually the fastest way to win a woman's heart.



Not sure if heart is the right word to be using in this case, or specifically regarding Rukia's true objective.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 14, 2017)

Detective said:


> Not sure if heart is the right word to be using in this case, or specifically regarding Rukia's true objective.



Well, the symbol of heart originates from the appearance of a woman's buttock when she bends over.


----------



## Detective (Aug 14, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Well, the symbol of heart originates from the appearance of a woman's buttock when she bends over.



I retract my previous statement. Your logic is multilayered and robust.

Yasha OP


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 14, 2017)

Valerian. It is no masterpiece, but the aliens' design is fairly creative and the characters are entertaining enough.

7/10



Yasha said:


> Well, the symbol of heart originates from the appearance of a woman's buttock when she bends over.



I 100% approve of women's asses being the symbol of love.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2017)

My written review of "Annabelle: Creation" is up and in sig. 

Blow Out: B+

To be honest, I wasn't super impressed with the movie for most of it. It was certainly solid and it's interesting seeing Brian de Palma attempt to do a mainstream version of "Blow Up"- which is one of those super fascinating but also super unsatisfying artsy films. But right before the finale, characters get dumb and it nearly brought a 'B' movie into 'B-' territory...and then I changed my mind with the ending. The conclusion will haunt me and elevated the movie into possible greatness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 15, 2017)

Today's boughts:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 15, 2017)

Cinemasin did a 20 minute video critiquing Kong: Skull Island today...

The director watched the video and it caused him to have  a meltdown on Twitter.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2017)

lol, wow, you're right. He's really freaking out about it. Oh well, he is bringing up some good points in his twitter rampage...Can't say the same about the current U.S President...

This is normally why directors ignore critics though. It makes them look kind of thin skinned. I loved "Skull Island" and the movie was a financial and (mostly) critical hit, so it seems sort of unnecessary to have a meltdown over Cinemasins.


----------



## Mercy (Aug 16, 2017)

Alien: Covenant 10/10
Sing 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2017)

Hmmmm, random note. I just got done with reading part 3 of "Journey to the West", which ends on a pretty horrible cliffhanger. This was my least favorite of the 'Volumes', even though it was still pretty good. My problem is that the characters are repeating the same mistakes over and over again and is it just me, or is Sun Wukong getting weaker? In the first 2 volumes, he was presented as usually stronger than his opponents, only for his arrogance or circumstances to work against him. This made his more unconventional ways of overcoming enemies compelling. Now it seems like everyone they come across can match him. Also, the Elder Monk sure does cry a lot.

It's funny though because there are so many compelling stories here that you'd think filmmakers would have a goldmine of content to select for their own films, especially as Journey to the West adaptations seem to have replaced Ip Man movies as the hot trend of China right now. Yet none of them go on long enough to fill out a films' running-time...and none leave a whole lot of room for expansion either. This is probably why "Journey to the West: Conquering the Demons" is the best of the adaptations I've seen, as it's less of an adaptation and more just inspired by the source material, with Stephen Chow more-or-less making his own story using the same characters. The book would make a hell of a TV show if they put any real effort into though (I'm aware there are a few, but they look pretty cheap and cheesy). 

Anyway, I'm taking a break before I do Volume 4 and just ordered "Murder on the Orient Express" and "And Then There Were None", so I'll finally read those. I'd also like to read some H.P Lovecraft sometime, even though he was apparently pretty racist. But hey, racism is trendy again in America, right?


----------



## Detective (Aug 17, 2017)

@Rukia 

Defenders is tomorrow, dude. Do you think the 8 episode length will help increase the quality?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm optimistic.  Either way.  I am looking forward to it right now.

Hoping for at least a 7/10.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2017)

most review sites are calling it a 7-8/10

which is an improvement over Iron Fist at least


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2017)

I watched Hush on Netflix yesterday.  Some guy was trying to kill a blind chick.  Not sure why though.  Couldn't figure out his motive.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2017)

she probably still rejected him even though she can't see his face


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh wait.  Stupid me.  She was deaf.  Not blind.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2017)

The Disappearance of Alice Creed: B

It was good. The tension never really stopped, the performances were convincing and there are some good twists throughout the middle block. They're not shocking or anything, but they heighten the drama and suspense. However, the ending was a bit of a letdown, as it's very safe and predictable. Still, solid flick.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 18, 2017)

Defenders is going to suck. I still don't get it why people rate these real poor marvel shows so highly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Defenders is going to suck. I still don't get it why people rate these real poor marvel shows so highly.



It's because they haven't watched the "Carnosaur" trilogy, so don't understand what 'good' storytelling is. 

I've only seen like...5? 6? episodes of "Luke Cage" and while it was fine, it couldn't maintain my interest to finish it.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 18, 2017)

Horseface's nudes leak. Not that I would look for them, but some of you might be interested. Especially if you have blue balls syndrome because most nude-able characters in GoT are dead.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2017)

Elektra strong asf now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2017)

Logan Lucky: C/C+

The trailers made it out to be more stylish than comedic than it really was, probably in an effort to sell this as "hillbilly Oceans 11". It's more of a quirky, indy film that only has a bigger budget and a theatrical release because of its cast. It certainly has its moments and the acting is great, although I suspect alternate takes were used for some of Daniel Craig's scenes than the ones shown in the trailer (he seems less flamboyant than I thought he would be). The movie does have its own distinct personality, but it's prone to cliches as well. All of these movies must have scenes where the audio is replaced with an ironic soundtrack, particularly over montages or characters doing mundane things in what I assume is supposed to be atmosphere building. I'm also noticing a lot of climactic...pageants...lately. The real problem though is that there are characters and subplots which aren't needed and only consume time. 

Why did they need Hillary Swank's FBI agent? 
Why did they need the...ambiguously douchy boyfriend/husband of Tatum's ex?
Why did they need Katherine Waterston's love interest character? She's in two scenes, one being the epilogue, so it's not like the film builds up to it. 
Why did they need Seth MacFarlane's asshole character? There is technically a reason, but it's weak and tied more into Hillary Swank's unnecessary character. 

Admittedly, these subplots didn't bug me as they were happening, but they contribute to the film running out of steam about 25 minutes before it ultimately ended. I was growing very impatient. I'm not going to tell you to watch it in theaters or wait till it comes out on DVD, as it comes down to whether or not you like these quirky, indy-styled films. I generally don't like them because they're a little of everything, but not a lot of anything, which is normally how I describe films that are underwhelming. As such, I'd describe "Logan Lucky" as...fine. I'd say "The Informant" (also directed by Soderbergh) was vastly superior, despite being the same kind of movie. Yet at least the characters were engaging and most of the cast was given quite a bit to do, despite limited screen-time. Daniel Craig steals the show, but isn't in the movie as much as the trailers suggest.

The woman behind me loved it though, as she would laugh even when nothing was happening.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2017)

Logan Lucky looks fun!


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Horseface's nudes leak. Not that I would look for them, but some of you might be interested. Especially if you have blue balls syndrome because most nude-able characters in GoT are dead.


who


----------



## Yasha (Aug 19, 2017)

The World said:


> who



Anne Hathaway


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Anne Hathaway


how does Anne Hathaway connect to GoT? and why does it even matter if her nudes leaked when she's already been nude plenty of times in her movies? 

dis autism

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Dunkirk, 9/10 

Very strong formal visuals and audio performances made the entire film captivating, a fresh take on an old perspective.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Logan Lucky looks fun!



Meh, "Carnosaur" is more fun.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Wind River:  A-

Awesome fucking movie.  Great setting.  They really established the atmosphere.

Fun fact: I actually went to the University of Wyoming.  So I know something about the bitter cold that exists there.  Oh, and my roommate in college was an Indian.  So this really strikes a cord.

Olsen and Renner are both great.  Olsen seemed like an FBI agent out of her depth for a while there.  But really stepped up when the situation called for it.  I also liked the police chief.

The resolution to the mystery is slightly unsatisfying.  And I fail to see any sort of motive behind the crime.  But I think one of the main purposes behind the film is to get the word out and notify people that there is no missing person registry for Native American women.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2017)

I want to see Wind River, but it's not playing nearby.

A Lonely Place to Die (2011)- B

A British thriller about a group of Mountaineers climbing in the Scottish Highlands, only for their trip to be ruined when they run into a crime. The first half is very good, as the cinematography both exploits the beauty of the location while setting up a spooky atmosphere. When they find the small girl buried alive in a small chamber, with only a pipe allowing her to breathe, it's very shocking and you wonder what monster would do this and why...Then we get the answer around the half way point and it's kind of disappointing. What follows is a rather familiar 'hunters stalks city folk in the wilderness' story, but it's still pretty entertaining. It's a solid, disposable thriller.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2017)

I was actually thinking of seeing that today


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 20, 2017)

Any of you check out Ozark?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2017)

Cyphon said:


> Any of you check out Ozark?


Yeah, it was good.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 20, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, it was good.



My thoughts too. I am a Bateman fan so went in assuming I would like it and actually did. Netflix is just where it is at man.

We got more seasons of Stranger Things and Narcos coming here soon too. A little worried about the latter because part of what made the first seasons great was that it was based off of real stuff. Now they are just winging it.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 20, 2017)

Cyphon said:


> Any of you check out Ozark?


It was real real good Cyphon. You're in for a treat, should you decide to watch it.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 20, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> It was real real good Cyphon. You're in for a treat, should you decide to watch it.



Yeah, I already watched it and liked it. Was just seeing if anyone else did.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 20, 2017)

I loved it myself. Can't wait for S2.


----------



## Detective (Aug 20, 2017)

Yasha will get a kick out of the natural Southern accents here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 20, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> I loved it myself. Can't wait for S2.



Yeah I am definitely interested to see where it goes. Didn't expect the death that happened near the end and that is going to make for some interesting events.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Cyphon said:


> Any of you check out Ozark?


First episode.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 20, 2017)

I just finished watching Netflix's To the Bone and it was real good. Starring Lilly Collins and Keanu Reeves. 

Very well worth the watch.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 20, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> I just finished watching Netflix's To the Bone and it was real good. Starring Lilly Collins and Keanu Reeves.
> 
> Very well worth the watch.



Objectively it looks like it would be good but I just have no interest in the subject matter to even start it.


----------



## Detective (Aug 20, 2017)

Cyphon said:


> Objectively it looks like it would be good but I just have no interest in the subject matter to even start it.



Yo C!


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 20, 2017)

Detective said:


> Yo C!



Sup homie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 20, 2017)

Cyphon said:


> Sup homie.



I am well, old friend. Been busy with work, and travelling. Can't believe we're almost in September of 2017. 

Hope you and the wife are doing well.


----------



## Mercy (Aug 20, 2017)

King Arthur: Legend of the Sword 10/10

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Wait, which King Arthur is that?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2017)

Detective said:


> Yasha will get a kick out of the natural Southern accents here.



Oh, they speak much better English than I do. 

So, what is your top secret countdown about?


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 21, 2017)

Cyphon said:


> Objectively it looks like it would be good but I just have no interest in the subject matter to even start it.


Well neither did I. However, a lot of people watch House of Cards for example, even though they strongly dislike politics or don't know anything about the matter, including me. And I kinda think the same goes for this one. You don't have to focus on the subject too much, it's just a really good watch either way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wait, which King Arthur is that?



According to imdb, it has a 7/10...So apparently people liked that movie...


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 21, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Well neither did I. However, a lot of people watch House of Cards for example, even though they strongly dislike politics or don't know anything about the matter, including me. And I kinda think the same goes for this one. You don't have to focus on the subject too much, it's just a really good watch either way.



Fair point. It has actors I don't mind so that could be good for a start at some point.


----------



## The World (Aug 21, 2017)

yasha do another vocaroo

I wanna hear your southern accent

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 21, 2017)

Yasha said:


> So, what is your top secret countdown about?



I would assume you would be able to guess by now.

Speaking of which....

SOON.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 22, 2017)

The World said:


> yasha do another vocaroo
> 
> I wanna hear your southern accent



Ok, i do it on my birthday



Detective said:


> I would assume you would be able to guess by now.
> 
> Speaking of which....
> 
> SOON.



Don't do it, dude. Cancel the wedding.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2017)

Mad Detective: A-

A Johnnie To flick about a cop recruiting an insane-yet possibly psychic- former detective to solve a case. It was good and strange, but something about the ending left a bad taste in my mouth. Not entirely sure why I feel this way, as the conclusion is fitting for the story. I think it was just somewhat awkward in its execution. But I really enjoyed the rest of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 22, 2017)

Picked up the 4K steelbook blu-ray for 'Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2' today. This is what will sell people on this format. The HDR and WCG on this film is an absolute fest for the eyes.

Pretty good film overall, too. Contrary to a lot of opinions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

Looking at the TIFF schedule.  Only at the festival for three days this year.  But there are some good movies listed.


----------



## Mercy (Aug 23, 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2  8/10

Underworld: Blood Wars 10/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 24, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Picked up the 4K steelbook blu-ray for 'Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2' today. This is what will sell people on this format. The HDR and WCG on this film is an absolute fest for the eyes.
> 
> Pretty good film overall, too. Contrary to a lot of opinions.


I picked up Lost Legacy as well too. Uncharted 4 was my GOTY last year, but my main complaint was the lack of Chloe. ND listened and remedied that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2017)

CHIPS (2017): D-

The raunchy adaptation/remake of the popular TV show of the same name which ran from the late 1970's to the early 1980's, continuing the trend of "21 Jump Street", "Baywatch", etc. I haven't seen "Baywatch", but this is no "21 Jump Street"...or even "22 Jump Street"...The problem is just that it isn't very funny and doesn't know when to end the joke. Dax Shepard's character is so aggressively f@cking annoying during the first half that he keeps disrupting the plot, so it's hard not to feel bad for him when his life is in shambles...while the whole 'his life is in shambles' subplot functions as a wet blanket on the allegedly comedic tone. He does gradually get more tolerable, but this is one of those movies that sacrifices everything for the sake of a gag. Sometimes the characters will be competent. Other times they will be inept, because "laughs" demand it. Eventually the plot is just sort of...forgotten, leaving some loose ends...or maybe they were tied, but close-ups of cat assholes would sort of distract you from the information. For some stupid reason, they tried to humanize the villains, emphasizing their surprisingly touching relationships with each-other...in a f@cking comedy, where their deaths are supposed to be cartoonish and funny...At times, the villains seem more concerned about the well being of the civilians than the heroes, which could be amusing, except this is never packaged as any kind of joke.

There are a lot of motorcycle chases and they go on for too long. I also felt like the R-rating was completely unnecessary. There is graphic violence and nudity, but they don't really add anything funny. There is one scene that does end up being a joke, but it's predictable and not handled very well. So why a D- and not an F? Sheperd and Pena have decent chemistry and even more importantly, there are a few really good jokes...I only could count 2, but they did make me laugh pretty hard. One involves the Paparazzi and the other involves Pena's boss telling him that he needs to stop shooting his partner.





Sasha said:


> Underworld: Blood Wars 10/10



....Okay, now you're just trolling us...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 24, 2017)

Speaking of Baywatch, I found out yesterday that Charlotte McKinney is in it. I originally wasn't gonna watch it, but this new information has me interested.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Taleran (Aug 24, 2017)

*Good Time*
This searing dose of grift, charisma and privilege is the perfect end to the summer and a perfect dose in this climate.

An incredibly emblematic film of the times we are living in. Gonna be hard for anything to be better than this this year.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2017)

You going to TIFF this year Tal?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 24, 2017)

I might see a couple things the list as I have looked at it hasn't popped all that much


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

I agree.  I thought it looked like a weak lineup.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 25, 2017)

It is also a weird year with the change overs and the closing of some of the programs / venues.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2017)

The Den (2014): C-

A web-cam horror flick and for what it's worth, it's better than "Unleashed". The film opens strongly with an admittedly good jump scare and for the first half, I felt the tension. They did a good job at building a sense of mystery and unease, even if the characters are a bit hokey. Unfortunately, the 2nd half takes a nosedive in quality because it requires everyone to act as stupidly as possible in order for the plot to advance. I groaned when the protagonist keeps trying to get the intended victims attention, only to distract them in time for the killer to attack. The ending sucked too. If your found footage movie climaxes with an abrupt car crash, it probably sucks...

This didn't entirely suck, but it was ultimately a disappointment.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

Death Note really not that bad guys.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

Better than should have been expected tbh.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 25, 2017)

The live-action movies? Seriously?

@MartialHorror 

SPL3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

I liked the first SPL.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

I hope Floyd humiliates McGregor.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 25, 2017)

Have you seen Hitman's Bodyguard?

Plan to see a movie this weekend. Between it and Annabelle.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

I haven't.  I went to Wind River last weekend.  Awesome movie.

Logan Lucky, Ingrid Goes West, and Annabelle all interest me.  Maybe I will be able to check one of them out this weekend.


----------



## Detective (Aug 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Death Note really not that bad guys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2017)

Yasha said:


> The live-action movies? Seriously?
> 
> @MartialHorror
> 
> SPL3



I noticed that both of the leads from SPL 2 are in it, but don't appear to be the main characters....Uh oh....

The trailer didn't do much for me, even though it doesn't need to, as I'll see it anyway. The cover of "Amazing Grace" is so...SPL-ish. These movies sure love to get pretentious with their soundtracks.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2017)

Martial.  You'll float too!


----------



## Taleran (Aug 26, 2017)

Oh christ I made the mistake of looking at what is coming to Lightbox in the Fall and might have to skip TIFF for this.

Nada Surf - Always Love

I am going bankrupt at the CINEMA


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Martial.  You'll float too!



"It" giving you a boner too? 



Taleran said:


> Oh christ I made the mistake of looking at what is coming to Lightbox in the Fall and might have to skip TIFF for this.
> 
> Nada Surf - Always Love
> 
> I am going bankrupt at the CINEMA



For some reason, at first glance I thought you said "I am going bankrupt at the ENEMA". We all know that feeling, buddy.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 26, 2017)

Man, I am so fucking exited for 'IT'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Man, I am so fucking exited for 'IT'.



I am going to be so f@cking furious if "It" is bad...or even just average. I'm sure it will be at least decent based on what we've seen. The prologue with the kid brother that she showed in front of "Annabelle: Creation" did a great job at making the clown look creepy but kind of adorable. As a fan of the book, I will demand greatness. This best not be another "Dark Tower" adaptation.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2017)

I can't believe they are making another Joker and Harley movie.  Surely Leto won't be brought back.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2017)

Lol @ this Deathnote movie..

They basically just ripped the guts of the source material and in it's place added a bunch generic  teen tropes thats already been used a million times over.

Funniest thing is how Light was ready to quit but got pulled right back in because he wanted to continue to get nookie from his nagging girlfriend .

And lol @ Millennials dancing excitedly to a bunch of 80's music. I've seen people protest when you play music from 7 years ago! Who hired the DJ? 

D+

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 26, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Have you seen Hitman's Bodyguard?
> 
> Plan to see a movie this weekend. Between it and Annabelle.



@Rukia 

Save your $$$, Yash. Hitman's Bodyguard already has a leaked HD copy on the net.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Funniest thing is how Light was ready to quit but got pulled right back in because he wanted to continue to get nookie from his nagging girlfriend .


He did the right thing you pussy.  

And oh no.  The source material is gone?  It's been proven that you can't just copy a Japanese property and bring it over.  It won't appeal to the masses here.  You have to transform it into something that we will understand.

This really was an admirable effort.  If you have never heard of this and you see it on Netflix and randomly watch it.  You will be very entertained.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2017)

You're so cruel Rukia


----------



## Yasha (Aug 26, 2017)

As my work stress increases, I find that my impulse to purchase things online increases. As if to prove that the money I earn has value and not just a number on the bank account. Anyone else has this tendency?

@Rukia @Detective?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2017)

Having money is a dangerous thing.  Everything is obtainable.  And with the internet, purchases have never been easier.  I had a gambling phase.  I bid for watches and artwork on online auctions all the time.  I find out on a Thursday that there is a cool event across the country on Saturday and I book the trip.

I see why lottery winners go broke all the time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2017)

The real world needs a Kira.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Aug 26, 2017)

I am definitely frugal by Rukia's standard, but I think I am becoming lavish by Detective's standard.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 26, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I am definitely frugal by Rukia's standard, but I think I am becoming lavish by Detective's standard.



I think the key is a logical control. And by that, I mean that I know I will not go and buy something on impulse. I need to know I can maximize it's value if I obtain it. My parents taught me to value things, and ensure that I won't take them for granted. And if I am going to spend money, I will do so frugally in the sense that although I could buy something outright if I really wanted to, it would not be a true asset unless I obtain it at a cost that is below it's general asking price. This is where my skills at research and evaluation play a large part in ensuring I save money for future expenditures while boosting my overall collection at the same time. 

Just earning money only to spend it means nothing, unless you can also grow it while enjoying the benefits of it towards purchasing power.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 27, 2017)

I spend a lot on books and travel but frugally on everything else. All my clothes are at least 3 years old and my watch is the same one I wore to school.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 27, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I am going to be so f@cking furious if "It" is bad...or even just average. I'm sure it will be at least decent based on what we've seen. The prologue with the kid brother that she showed in front of "Annabelle: Creation" did a great job at making the clown look creepy but kind of adorable. As a fan of the book, I will demand greatness. This best not be another "Dark Tower" adaptation.



I saw that clip as well.

You know what's funny, before we ever saw a single second of footage of 'IT', people complained that they were tying to make Bill Skarsgaard's (sp?) rendition of Pennywise too 'edgy' and deliberately frightening. Yet, in that clip with Georgie, he conveys a sense of childlike innocence and fun, with the demented mannerisms of, obviously, being a killer clown. The part where he starts cracking up about making popcorn with Georgie was almost adorable.

Look, as great as Tim Curry's performance was as Pennywise, dude sounded like a Brooklyn cab driver. 

So, I'm on board with the tone of the new adaptation, if nothing else.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm going to England, Holland, and Belgium in a couple of months.  Should be a fun trip.


----------



## Didi (Aug 27, 2017)

Nah man it's shite here


----------



## Detective (Aug 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to England, Holland, and Belgium in a couple of months.  Should be a fun trip.



Fuck yeah! I loved my previous two trips to England and the Netherlands(it's not too far away from London via the train network).

A couple months sounds like around close to Christmas(since it's pretty much September anyways), so that's a great time to visit.


----------



## Detective (Aug 27, 2017)

Also, I'm travelling tomorrow for a week long business trip in the US. But they picked a great resort area nestled in the mountains, so the scenery should be awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2017)

TIFF in 2 weeks!  

Made some selections today.  The Killing of a Sacred Deer, Kodachrome, Molly's Game, Submergeance, The Ritual, Mom and Dad.

Hopefully I can snag some additional tickets when the individual tickets go on sale.  But this is a good start.


----------



## Detective (Aug 27, 2017)

Rukia in Toronto. The annual visit is nearly among us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2017)

Hollywood's bullshit has finally caught up with it. Flop summer full of garbage remakes and sequels. The fact that Baby Driver got a re-released shows how bad the summer has been.  Now just have to wait for the superhero fatigue and we might get a renaissance in film of original content.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2017)

Death note was utter garbage. I have hopes for It. I hope it's good.


----------



## The World (Aug 28, 2017)

what? how can you call it utter garbage if you haven't seen it? smh


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2017)

Ugh, this is a dead week for movies. Does anyone really want to see "Birth of a Dragon"? I love Bruce Lee and martial arts, but even I have no desire to check that out in theaters. 



TetraVaal said:


> I saw that clip as well.
> 
> You know what's funny, before we ever saw a single second of footage of 'IT', people complained that they were tying to make Bill Skarsgaard's (sp?) rendition of Pennywise too 'edgy' and deliberately frightening. Yet, in that clip with Georgie, he conveys a sense of childlike innocence and fun, with the demented mannerisms of, obviously, being a killer clown. The part where he starts cracking up about making popcorn with Georgie was almost adorable.
> 
> ...



I don't remember thinking Tim Curry's performance being 'scary', other than maybe the moment he actually kills Georgie (those teeth...). He was a lot of fun though and whoever directed the mini-series was smart enough to base the entire project around his performance, which is partially why people still like it. But yeah, even though the 2017 design wasn't thrilling me based on those stills, that clip completely won me over.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 28, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Hollywood's bullshit has finally caught up with it. Flop summer full of garbage remakes and sequels. The fact that Baby Driver got a re-released shows how bad the summer has been.  Now just have to wait for the superhero fatigue and we might get a renaissance in film of original content.



As long as they continue to be financial success, they will keep coming. And let's face it, a lot of people we know are still going to buy the tickets to see Iron Man 37.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2017)

I did a review of the live-action Rurouni Kenshin trilogy, although it's more of a discussion of its merits and struggles as an adaptation. Link removed

I also watched...

The Flock (2007)- B-

Richard Gere stars as a disgruntled and violent Public Safety Agent whose job is to keep track of registered sex offenders. He's being forced into retirement and has to train a rookie agent played by Claire Danes. When a girl goes missing, he suspects one of his 'flock' (said registered sex offenders whom he is responsible for) is the culprit. Bizarrely, this was directed by Andrew Lau ("Infernal Affairs"). Apparently this suffered from a troubled production, where Lau was fired, re-shoots were required and the film was completely re-edited. It does sometimes show, as some of the transitions are choppy and it feels like it's missing a lot of material. Danes' character in particular feels underdeveloped, as they introduce elements of her life that are never addressed again. The tone and style sometimes seems inconsistent as well. Yet I did find this to be reasonably entertaining and suspenseful.

It feels like the kind of movie that was supposed to be made to cash in on the success of "Se7en", but it's kind of...a decade too late? There are a lot of similarities, especially during the finale. Some of the cinematography stands out as great, while some also just looks like bland re-shoots. The cast excels, with Gere playing his role to perfection. You really do feel like he's on the verge of a psychotic breakdown and start to fear him. Danes does good, but her character sucks. I never understood why she was taking this job, as it was obvious she didn't have the stomach for it. She's designed to be a foil, the kind and understanding individual...whom I struggled sympathizing with because she keeps taking the sides of convicted sex offenders...The film is only 'good' in parts, but even when it's just rushing to get itself over with, I was always invested.


----------



## mali (Aug 30, 2017)

its all so quiet- 9/10 an amazing performance from jeroen (rip). every second of every shot reeks of depression.


----------



## Six (Aug 30, 2017)

Death Note: 1/10


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Taleran (Aug 31, 2017)

One of the best films I have ever seen

When it was released the FBI advised places not to screen it and the only reason it exists today is the Director saved the negative under a different name.

Searing Amazing Polemic Satire of the type that is so rare but so amazing when found, and the best place currently to watch the film is on youtube, enjoy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And oh no. The source material is gone? It's been proven that you can't just copy a Japanese property and bring it over. It won't appeal to the masses here. You have to transform it into something that we will understand.


Not sure what would make it so inaccessible for western audiences. Death Note is pretty much a crime thriller with a supernatural twist. Asian culture didn't play a significant role here.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2017)

It Follows: A-

Still creepy, but I'm also still confused why they thought the pool ambush would work, when it had previously shown itself to be invulnerable. 

Gamera: Guardian of the Universe: B

Definitely the best Gamera flick...so far...A solid monster movie.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2017)

Love It Follows.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm very indifferent towards that movie


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> I'm very indifferent towards that movie


Are you indifferent to the hot lead actress?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2017)

Fist Fight

Why did I find this really funny???


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Fist Fight
> 
> Why did I find this really funny???



RIP Enno

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Are you indifferent to the hot lead actress?


She's not exactly my type tbh. I first saw her in The Guest iirc, and she looks like the annoying type of girl.

The one in Split however, is more like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 1, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Fist Fight
> 
> Why did I find this really funny???


10 questions scientists can't answer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> She's not exactly my type tbh. I first saw her in The Guest iirc, and she looks like the annoying type of girl.
> 
> The one in Split however, is more like it.


Which girl in Split?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 1, 2017)

The lead I guess.

Her face looks weird, but nice figure.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2017)

BTW, back from the trip out west. Great time, great scenery and location. Need a day to adjust to the minor timezone change, though.

What did I miss?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2017)

3 day weekend dude.  Santa Barbara and Malibu tomorrow, UCLA/Texas A&M Sunday for college football.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2017)

The Shack (2017): B-

I generally avoid Christian propaganda, but I chose to watch this because I remember reading the book at the behest of my Dad, who is a huge fan of it. I didn't think it would work, as most of the content in the book surrounds a dude having a conversation with God and I didn't think there was enough material to justify a full length feature film...especially when the running-time is 2 hours and 15 minutes long...

But it ended up being better than I expected it to be, even if the running-time is still problematic and too much time is spent on the first act. You can tell this had decent production values and visuals are really pretty, but the cast keeps everything together. I normally find Sam Worthington to be a competent-but-boring actor, but he really seemed invested in his character and he does shockingly good when it came to nailing those dramatic bits. His accent is inconsistent, but that's only distracting because he's supposed to have grown up on an American farm. He makes it up by going all out when he has to express anger or sorrow. The rest of the cast all do great as well. "The Shack" isn't really Christian propaganda in hindsight and sometimes even downplays the actual religion, but it focuses on things like grief, rage, forgiveness and love. There were a few points where even I began to tear up because it zeroes in on these emotions so much and once again, the actors don't hold back. It even sometimes made me think about things like how humanity is so quick to judge based on how we perceive good and evil. It is still a Christian-centric movie though, so I probably wouldn't recommend it to anyone who doesn't share the faith. The rating is kind of soft because I cannot emphasize enough how unnecessarily long the movie is. The first act tells the story out-of-order, which was unnecessary and some of the characters introduced ultimately could've been left out. All they did was consume time. 

I wouldn't call it great or maybe even 'good', even though it is a mostly faithful adaptation (odd how they removed the books' ending though). But it did surpass my expectations, considering I was sure the book was unadaptable.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Which girl in Split?


The lead actress.


Yasha said:


> The lead I guess.
> 
> Her face looks weird, but nice figure.


Yeah, she's unusual in a good way.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 2, 2017)

Watched Netflix's What happened to Monday last night. 

Let down


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2017)

Oh yeah.  I like Anya Taylor Joy.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 2, 2017)

GDT's Shape of Water is getting pretty good buzz.


----------



## Detective (Sep 2, 2017)

Thought I would share some pics from the recent trip. 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2017)

Looks a little like Steamboat Springs.  May not be mountainous enough though.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2017)

Finally said fuck it and watched Guardians of the Galaxy vol. 2

I'm genuinely surprised by how much it resonated with me?  Like I think this might be my favorite MCU movie?  I'll need to think about it for a few days, but man, aside from a few gags almost everything worked for me and the ending really hit me hard.

I'm stunned to be reacting this way


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Looks good gesy.


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2017)

The Wall (2017)- B

Two American Snipers (Aaron-Taylor Johnson and John Cena...Yes, THAT John Cena) scope the aftermath of a massacre in the Iraqi desert, shortly after the war ended. It turns out that it was the work of a lone enemy sniper, who targets them and seems to love mind games. I was pleasantly surprised by this, as it does have an eerie atmosphere and a lot of tension. The only problem is that it often seemed like the movie was repeating itself. There was only so much that can be done with this premise, but at least it did it well.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2017)

Toronto film festival starts tomorrow.  Fairly weak itinerary for me this year.

Still hyped.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2017)

Anyone looking forward to Mother???? Looks legit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2017)

It seems like a weird movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2017)

Made it to Toronto.  Will try to watch some movies while I'm here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 8, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone looking forward to Mother???? Looks legit.





Rukia said:


> It seems like a weird movie.



Yes to both


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2017)

@Liverbird are you going to check out It?


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 8, 2017)

Most likely yes. I've been looking forward to it for a while now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2017)

Kodachrome:  B-

Reminded me a lot of the Judge.  A son and his father have a terrible relationship but they mend it a little before the father dies.  It meanders a little bit, but it was really well acted.  They mixed in some comedy.  Probably less depressing than the Judge.  And it features Elizabeth Olsen.  And she's just incredible!

The director, Ed Harris, and Jason Sudekis showed up for a post film Q&A.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2017)

It (2017)- A-

It was really good, being faithful to the novel while only occasionally stumbling because of the mediums' restrictions. The kids all do great and there are a lot of funny moments. The cinematography, editing and music are all top notch. There are a lot of inspired and spooky visuals and yes...sometimes I even grew a little frightened. As fun as Tim Curry was, he's got nothing on this clown.  The ending was a little...questionable...as it's the only thing they change. This might cause ripples for Chapter 2. Not sure if I liked the finale or disliked it. The only thing I thought was weak though was Mike's relationship to the group. The books make a point that Pennywise harassing the kids took place over a somewhat lengthy amount of time and Mike bonds with them over a lengthy amount of time. Here, everything seems to happen within the span of a week or two and Mike never has any opportunities to interact with them once he joins the group. Still, I bought the overall chemistry within the Losers' club and that is what matters.

The best thing about "It" is that it's more than just a horror movie. It might be a little long, but it moves at a fast pace and there is a lot of emotionally charged content that gave more weight to the thrills. It's sort of like the horror equivalent of "The Goonies", as it also functions as a coming-of-age story, a mystery and an adventure. I also liked how they kept in some of the mythos without spelling it out for the audience. Anyone notice the visual allusions to 'the turtle'? That made me smile.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 8, 2017)

IT has been a doozy for me.

I'm inclined to watch it, but on the other hand I've kinda dropped Horror movies and don't know if I should.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 8, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone looking forward to Mother???? Looks legit.



*Raises hand*

Since they casted crazy JLaw for the lead, the entire movie likely happens in her head.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2017)

The thing that bothers me about "Mother" is just the grindhouse style of the trailer...it just doesn't look like it fits the movie at all. I'm sure it's great, but it's probably going to be the same kind of artsy interpretation of a thriller that "Black Swan" was...I'm wary of trailers that look deliberately misleading. I'm debating whether or not I'll see it in theaters. 

Has anyone here seen the "Baywatch (2017)" movie? What did you think of it? I know it got bad reviews, but most comedies get molested by the critics. I'm debating whether to add that to the netflix queue.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 8, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Has anyone here seen the "Baywatch (2017)" movie? What did you think of it? I know it got bad reviews, but most comedies get molested by the critics. I'm debating whether to add that to the netflix queue.



When had bad reviews stopped you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2017)

Baywatch wasn't very good.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2017)

1%:  C-

Basically an Australian version of Sons of Anarchy.  A bloody power struggle over control of a motorcycle gang.  The younger guy trying to take control of the gang has a mentally disabled brother.  And that brother basically causes every problem for him throughout the movie.  That one character kind of ruined the movie for me.

Abbey Lee is in this.  And like usual, she is very watchable.  She is the devil on her boyfriend's shoulder constantly trying to encourage him to seize power.  I like her.  She was great in Mad Max.  She was great in Neon Demon.  And once again she was a highlight.

I can't recommend it.  Wait till it is on Netflix.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 8, 2017)

Probably watching Logan Lucky today


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2017)

Gamera 2: Attack of the Legion- B/B+

An improvement over the first! 



Yasha said:


> When had bad reviews stopped you?



When I'm not sure if I want to see a movie.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 9, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> When I'm not sure if I want to see a movie.



Not sure if it's bad enough?


Going to Osaka next month!


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Probably watching Logan Lucky today


Good choice. 'd appreciate if you gave feedback


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2017)

Molly's Game:  B+

Jessica Chastain gives a terrific performance.  But the movie itself felt a little overwritten to me.  Typical Sorkin thinks he's so fucking clever and wants us to all know it.

Entertaining and well acted.  Parts of the story were really interesting.  It kind of ended with a whimper, but I think it's based on real world events; so they can only do so much.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2017)

The Ritual:  C.

Don't go hiking in Sweden I guess.  There are old gods in the woods that demand sacrifices.  It wasn't particularly scary or anything.  Wait for it to show up on Netflix.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2017)

Mary Shelley:  B.

Pretty interesting.  I know next to nothing about the author and her inspiration for Frankenstein.  So this was a good watch.  Admittedly, I can imagine some people being bored by the film.  It's a little slow.  And it's a little too passionate and focused on romance.  Elle Fanning was very good as usual.  I would be curious to know what other people thought about her accent though.

Unrelated.  The director of programming made me roll my eyes when she droned on and on about female representation prior to presenting the film.   

Apparently this was the Workd Premiere.  Maisie Williams was in attendance, and she only in the film for like two minutes.  I can't take her seriously because of Game of Thrones.  I laughed as soon as "Arya" was on screen.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Mary Shelley:  B.
> 
> Pretty interesting.  I know next to nothing about the author and her inspiration for Frankenstein.  So this was a good watch.  Admittedly, I can imagine some people being bored by the film.  It's a little slow.  And it's a little too passionate and focused on romance.  Elle Fanning was very good as usual.  I would be curious to know what other people thought about her accent though.
> 
> ...



> 2017
> Rukia still stanning Elle Fanning

Dat dedication

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2017)

You know who my number one is right now?  Elizabeth Olsen.  I have seen Ingrid Goes West, Kodachrome, and Wind River in the last three weeks.  This woman is incredible!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You know who my number one is right now?  Elizabeth Olsen.  I have seen Ingrid Goes West, Kodachrome, and Wind River in the last three weeks.  This woman is incredible!



They didn't believe us when we said she was the best part of Age of Ultron! Fucking Gesy said she was nothing compared to his ideal woman, Selena Gomez. Damn that Gesy and his pedo-like taste.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2017)

Wut? I'm a big fan of Elizabeth Olsen.

Thankfully she didn't take after her coked out sisters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2017)

I tried to watch "Saving General Yang" last night, but kept drifting off. I don't entirely blame the movie, as I was up past my bed time and had just consumed an obscene amount of calories. From what I saw, the visuals and action scenes were really well done, but I had difficulty caring because I couldn't tell the 7 sons apart. This is always my problem with adaptations of this story. They have minimal characterizations as individuals and just look too much alike with the long hair, wardrobes, etc. The whole opening scene where a couple uses sheep as an analogy for having kids was also insanely cheesy.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 10, 2017)

*Logan Lucky
*
One of the more slow-paced and boring heist films I have seen. The dialogues are amateurish and the characters uninteresting.

6/10


*Bad Genius
*
Surprisingly good thai film.

8.5/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2017)

Watch IT Yasha


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 10, 2017)

'IT' was pretty fucking awesome.

Pretty much met all my expectations. Didn't necessarily exceed them, but that's OK. 

Also got to enjoy it in Dolby Cinema. The sound design for this film was tailor made for that format. Dolby Atmos really amplified both the soundtrack (_the music during the Leper sequence was crushing!_) and the overall sound of the film itself.

I appreciated the chemistry between all the child actors, the humor (_the New Kids on the Block gag was pretty fucking funny_), and the fact that instead of using Pennywise as the main attraction for the film, he was actually a nice background, complimentary piece to the film, allowing the film to rest mainly on the shoulders of its impressive cast.

Very good film as far as mainstream horror goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2017)

The Killing of a Sacred Deer:  A-

Definitely lived up to its hype as the follow-up to the Lobster.  Most unique and original film of the year.

Don't want to go into spoilers, but..


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know why the dad had such a hard time at the end.  Killing your wife to save your kids seems like an obvious choice.  But he gave them all an equal chance.  Weird.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Not sure if it's bad enough?
> 
> 
> Going to Osaka next month!


Osaka is awesome. Have fun.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2017)

Are you guys going to watch the new American Horror Story?


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2017)

I have not even watched the old one.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2017)

This one might be funny.  It's about a world with Trump as president.  I enjoyed the first episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 10, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Watch IT Yasha



Should have seen IT instead of LoganLucky.



Ennoea said:


> Osaka is awesome. Have fun.



I'm visiting Kyoto, Kobe and Nara as well. Any places/things to see/do you would recommend?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2017)

Gamera 3: The Revenge of Iris- B/B+

It actually has a stronger story and better characters than its predecessors, but the action scenes are sometimes difficult to keep up with. I started getting frustrated with the shaky camerawork and the abrupt edits. It is probably the best of the trilogy from an overall perspective, but I think "Legion" was better as a monster flick, if that makes any sense. Iris was a cool villain though.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 11, 2017)

The Snowman trailer looks promising.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 11, 2017)

*IT*

What I like:
- Ellen Page lookalike (i like boyish girls that smirk)
- Pennywise's adorable front teeth
- Pennywise being a Boggart
- More disturbing content such as inces+, patricide and explicit scenes of child-eating
- Ben having a non-zero chance with Ellen Page. Most films just shit on fat boys.

What I don't like:
- Zombies
- Soundtrack
- Illogical responses like who would go grab a measuring tape when you hear voices coming out of your sink???
- Excessive mama jokes
- the bullies tried too hard. Not sure if it's the plot or overacting. I guess both.

Overall, I still prefer the original, but it's not a bad remake.

8/10

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2017)

The bullies were the worst. But I guess the movie saved itself by deeming them unstable individuals .


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2017)

The bullies were definitely better handled in the book.

Henry was an asshole, but he's also a tragic asshole as his viewpoints and instability were the result was growing up under an even bigger abusive, racist, Father and Henry desperately wanted his love and approval. The movie actually made the Father nicer in that he's a cop (book-Daddy was a deadbeat) and you get the impression that he's abusive in response to Henry's behavior, as he clearly disproves of Henry bullying those kids. In the book, Henry poisons Mike's dog to get his attention and the Father was thrilled with this. 

Patrick was the real monster of the group, at least in the novel. He's presented as an obvious serial killer in the making, smothering his infant brother, killing small animals and being so creepy that even Henry starts to want nothing to do with him. If memory serves, he's only remembered in the book during flashbacks and was only a part-time member of Henry's game. When Pennywise confronts him, Pennywise is momentarily at a loss because because Patrick is too much of a sociopath to experience fear. He eventually does find his weakness, but his fate still plays out much differently in the film.

The other bullies aren't as bad. One actually starts to have second thoughts and seems to want to jump ship to the Losers Club. The other is genuinely loyal to Henry and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dies trying to protect him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 11, 2017)

My recent UHD haul.

Now officially over 50-4K discs owned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

I stopped buying so many movies.  I was never watching anything.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm trying to collect as many UHD discs that I can.

The visual leap in the combination of 4K/HDR from blu-ray and DVD, is hands down the most significant of any lifetime. It's allowing people at home to finally view these films in the way--or at least close to it--that the filmmakers' intended them to be seen. 

'Blade Runner' has never looked better than what it does on this format. Happy to keep buying physical media for this format, to hopefully keep it thriving.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 11, 2017)

Can anyone fill me in on what happened in these scenes. They are censored in my country.
1) The stone fight. It stopped abruptly with Henry lying on the ground. Did a stone hit his head or something?
2) The kiss at the end. Is it a very passionate kiss? Did they touch each other?
3) Scene just skipped to Eddie's mom showing up out of nowhere at the well house to take Eddie home. Who contacted Eddie's mom?

They showed Ben's kiss (which is technically sexual harassment, by the way) and more graphic contents like Henry killing his father and Beverly's father trying to rape her, yet they cut something from those scenes...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Can anyone fill me in on what happened in these scenes. They are censored in my country.
> 1) The stone fight. It stopped abruptly with Henry lying on the ground. Did a stone hit his head or something?
> 2) The kiss at the end. Is it a very passionate kiss? Did they touch each other?
> 3) Scene just skipped to Eddie's mom showing up out of nowhere at the well house to take Eddie home. Who contacted Eddie's mom?
> ...



They kiss a second time but more passionately.

No idea how Eddies mom knew where to find him (especially in a time before Cellphones) I'm guessing she was driving around until she came across him. (Small town)

I Don't remember how the rock fight ended; but it wasnt gruesome enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2017)

Gamera the Brave: A-

Wow, the best Gamera movie...even though it kills off Gamera in the first 5 minutes and follows a new giant turtle named Toto...Might be why it bombed.



Yasha said:


> Can anyone fill me in on what happened in these scenes. They are censored in my country.
> 1) The stone fight. It stopped abruptly with Henry lying on the ground. Did a stone hit his head or something?
> 2) The kiss at the end. Is it a very passionate kiss? Did they touch each other?
> 3) Scene just skipped to Eddie's mom showing up out of nowhere at the well house to take Eddie home. Who contacted Eddie's mom?
> ...



The rock fight ends with Henry lying on the ground. Ritchie says something like "Go fuck your Father" and they leave to end the scene. 

They also apparently censored a scene where everyone watches "Carnosaur".


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2017)

Hmm...I guess they censored the line "Go fuck your father". Geez....


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 12, 2017)

Today's haul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2017)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail: A

It was showing for a night in theaters at Harkins and I noticed a lot of details that had escaped me before. It's hilarious. My only complaint is that you can tell TCM had given Harkins a rather subpar print.

The Bay (2012): B-

A mockumentary-horror about a flesh eating disease which spreads throughout a coastal town. The movie does have a pretty spooky atmosphere, playing up the ghost town tropes and using the right amount of foreshadowing and mystery to creep you out. Even though the budget must have been very small, the filmmakers convinced me that the entire town is being consumed by it and there is some chilling imagery of corpses littered throughout streets or just evoking a feeling of emptiness. I liked some of the creative decisions in regards to the narrative, like how some parts of the story are told out-of-order, so you realize you're currently following characters who perished in the beginning of the movie. Unfortunately, there are a few lame out-of-place jump scares that I'm sure only exist to be used as selling points for the trailer. During the 2nd half, characters start making dumb decisions that one would expect from a silly horror movie. Seriously, you enter a ghost town filled with corpses and it appears like everyone has died from a disease and you don't return to your boat? Finally, some of the actors do a good job at conveying realism, but others aren't as convincing and feel like they're performing for the camera. It also gets a little ridiculous that some camera was always capturing all of the action. The movie struggles, but it was still an entertaining watch...

Is it weird that I prefer mockumentary-horror over traditional found footage-horror? "Lake Mungo" freaked me the f@ck out and while this isn't as good, it's still serviceable if you like these kinds of movies.


----------



## Slayz (Sep 13, 2017)

So, I watched Baby Driver last night.

I'm a HUGE Edgar Wright fan and since my friends kept telling me this film was the shit, my expectations were insanely high.

Overall, I thought it was alright.

The cinematography and the editing were top notch as to be expected from an Edgar Wright film and the car chases had me on the edge of my seat. in terms of sheer quality, they're right up there with the Highway Scene from the Matrix Reloaded and the intro scene in Quantum of Solace.

I really like the concept of a whole movie being driven by music, but here it only worked well for about 90% of the time. Some scenes would have really benefited from not having any music playing in the background at all.

The casting was terrific, apart from Jaime Foxx who I can never take seriously as an asshole (the guy is way too damn likable IRL). Lily James and Eiza González are fucking magnetic, holy shit.

The weakest part of the film is definitely it's third act, especially the last 15 minutes where not only does it start to lose steam, but characters start doing a lot of dumb shit that's completely out character (no pun intended), especially Kevin Spacey's Doc.

I give this film a 7 out of 10 *Very Nices*.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2017)

Area 51: D

It was Oren Peli's followup to "Paranormal Activity", but despite being filmed shortly afterwards, it wasn't released in 2009...I think we all assumed that Peli knew it sucked and could potentially harm his name brand. Now that I think about it, I don't see his name thrown around as much anymore anyway, so perhaps he just postponed the inevitable. This got dumped on VOD in 2015 and I can see it. It's just a "Blair Witch Project" rip-off...in fact, it's arguably closer to that film than it is to "Paranormal Activity". Nothing about it stands out as terrible and there are even a few creative visual ideas during the finale, but nothing stands out as particularly spooky, scary or interesting. It's just kind of dull and ineffective. Also, why do they have to spoil the ending in the very beginning? It worked with "The Blair Witch Project" because the entire marketing campaign was built around the mystery of what happened to these kids and they sold it as 'real'. Audiences are more savvy than that these days, so when they revealed that these three characters were missing, it just made it obvious that a downer ending was in store for them. When I know they're f@cked, I just detach myself emotionally from them, so that didn't make the movie anymore engaging.


----------



## TheLivingLegend (Sep 14, 2017)

IT
I'd give it an 8/10. It was funny, the acting was very good, the atmosphere was creepy. But, when they all went their own way and got re-united because they were attacked by Pennywise again, I didn't really like it. It felt cliched, especially for a movie that's pretty different from the standard horror movie. Overall, however, I found the movie to be very entertaining, atmospheric and funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2017)

Berberian Sound Studio: D

ugh, I should've known this would be an arthouse flick with one of those vaguely deceptive plot descriptions: "A sound editor starts working on an Italian Horror film, but soon it the lines between fantasy and reality begin to blur" makes it sound more like a thriller, but it also can be read in many other ways and it's certainly no thriller. I love Italian Horror and I like how some of the lighting, cinematography, music and edits were reminiscent of that style, but the film is aimless...as many artsy films are. It builds up to an ending that seems designed to be as unsatisfying as possible. I was only marginally interested because of the subject matter, but if I didn't find this subject matter (the making of an Italian Horror flick) to be interesting, I would've fallen asleep. Came pretty close anyway...

On another subject, I started another Compulsive Franchise Disorder writing on the Heisei/Millennium Era's of Gamera. Chapter 79


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

I liked It. B+. Fun movie!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

Also.  I'm hyped for Flatliners.  And I have convinced myself that the new Blade Runner could actually be good.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Also.  I'm hyped for Flatliners.  And I have convinced myself that the new Blade Runner could actually be good.


It's been the opposite for me tbh. The more I see, the lower my expectations.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

Last trailer I saw was quite good.  But trailers can be very deceptive.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Monty Python and the Holy Grail: A
> 
> It was showing for a night in theaters at Harkins and I noticed a lot of details that had escaped me before. It's hilarious. My only complaint is that you can tell TCM had given Harkins a rather subpar print.



I had been to Harkins in Chandler twice. That place was dirty with all kinds of rubbish strewn all over the floor. Not sure if it's the norm for US theatres.

Over here, after each movie session, staffs will clean up the mess before next showing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2017)

American Assassin: B-/B

It's fine if you just want to watch cool fight scenes and bloody shoot-outs, as the action is really good, but the story is pretty typical. I'd say it's definitely worth watching as a rental, but I'm not sure it's worthy of going to the theaters. 



Yasha said:


> I had been to Harkins in Chandler twice. That place was dirty with all kinds of rubbish strewn all over the floor. Not sure if it's the norm for US theatres.
> 
> Over here, after each movie session, staffs will clean up the mess before next showing.



Did you go to the one at Chandler Fashion? Sometimes it's messy, sometimes it's not, sometimes I don't really notice.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

Good clientele is more important than the venue.


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2017)

@Rukia 

Did you check out American Vandal yet on Netflix?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

No, never heard of it.


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, never heard of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Did you go to the one at Chandler Fashion? Sometimes it's messy, sometimes it's not, sometimes I don't really notice.



Yes, the one at Chandler Fashion. I went there at night and only saw 2 female staff at entrance and had not seen any cleaning staff and hardly any customer.

I do like how well-planned Chandler city is, though. Everything is arranged in a perfect grid.

PS. In before Rukia brings up the threat of Mexican cartel.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

Sicario started in Chandler.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

It was better than it had any right to be.  Very entertaining movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

This is a sweet trailer!


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

Ellen Page and Nina Dobrev. Perfect casting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2017)

OMFG, American Vandal is ridiculously amazing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

That dicktective work 

There is still someone out there. Lock your door and keep your kids on a leash. You never know when someone is going to draw out a penis on them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

Dude will be happy in Bhutan. They worship penis painting there.

Don't believe me? Google image Bhutan penis.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Ellen Page and Nina Dobrev. Perfect casting.


Nina is actually an underrated actress.

Guys like Ennoea and I watched the Vampire Diairies for a few years.  We couldn't stand her Elena character.  But her Katherine character was totally different and awesome.  Two totally different characters that induce polar opposite reactions; that takes some talent.

And I have always thought she was one of the most attractive working actresses.  Probably has a spot in my top 20.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

She and Selena Gomez have got the smallest heads I have seen that are not shrunken and mummified.


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> That dicktective work
> 
> There is still someone out there. Lock your door and keep your kids on a leash. You never know when someone is going to draw out a penis on them.



lol, I think Rukia and you are the only ones who got my subtle sounding word choice.

But seriously, it is amazing. Only on episode 4 of 8, and they are knocking it out of the park.

They went balls to the wall, all in for this one.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

I wonder if the culprit has got pathologically hairy balls.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

If @Stunna and @Parallax were here, they would say "Yasha OP"


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> If @Stunna and @Parallax were here, they would say "Yasha OP"



I know, right?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

It has been like what, 9 months since Stunna went missionary? I imagine it's about time the African girl goes into labour.


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> It has been like what, 9 months since Stunna went missionary? I imagine it's about time the African girl goes into labour.



It's more like he ran into a wild predatory animal in the bush, and his lack of athletic condition caused his demise, as said animal was able to easily deduce that Stunna was the weakest of the missionary group.

I imagine death was slow, as it likely took a while to chew through the excess meat to get to the heart.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

Detective said:


> It's more like he ran into a wild predatory animal in the bush, and his lack of athletic condition caused his demise, as said animal was able to easily deduce that Stunna was the weakest of the missionary group.
> 
> I imagine death was slow, as it likely took a while to chew through the excess meat to get to the heart.



I imagine he was kidnapped by a silverback female mountain gorilla which keeps him alive and uses him as half pet, half pillow.

Or he was being a smartass which he is and badmouthed his missionary fellows one time too many and they left him at the bottom of the well which they dug for the local community and he survives there for months living on rain water and bugs, meditating in the mornings and gazing up at stars at nights.

Whichever scenario is true, our little friend is fucked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I imagine he was kidnapped by a silverback female mountain gorilla which keeps him alive and uses him as half pet, half pillow.
> 
> Or he was being a smartass which he is and badmouthed his missionary fellows one time too many and they left him at the bottom of the well which they dug for the local community and he survives there for months living on rain water and bugs, meditating in the mornings and gazing up at stars at nights.
> 
> Whichever scenario is true, our little friend is fucked.



They are all feasible and acceptable head canons.

Well done, old friend, well done.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

Knowing Stunna, he will probably outdo our head canons.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2017)

@Stunna 

When you read this. Tell me what you think of IT (and also if you finally gotten laid)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

Stunna would have loved It.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Stunna
> 
> When you read this. Tell me what you think of IT (and also if you finally gotten laid)



@Stunna 

To clarify, Gesy does not mean to ask what you think of Information Technology in the modern era, nor is he asking in a strange way about whether you reclined yourself in the recent past.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2017)

The Victim (2006): C-

A Thai-horror flick that actually has a mid-way twist that's kind of amazing, as well as some creepy atmosphere, but it becomes apparent during the last 30 minutes that the filmmakers have run out of ideas and are relying on dream sequences...a lot. I grew bored.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

I truly wish Stunna is leading a meaningful life right now helping needy fellow human beings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2017)

I also wish some hard labour will help him lose his double chin.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

I wanted to compare the black kid from It to a young Stunna.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2017)

He's probably fine...or a supporting character in a "Hostel" movie...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2017)

I can't really remember what stunna looks like. My mental image of him is that poor guy from Get Out.


----------



## Detective (Sep 16, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I can't really remember what stunna looks like. My mental image of him is that poor guy from Get Out.



Speaking of Get Out,

Remember him at his Peak of Jawline-ness.



Prior to it's epic collapse into Stay Puft Marshmallow-man tier


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2017)

I can see girls dating him for that jaw. I can also see girls ditching him for that jaw. That jaw makes and breaks Stunna. That jaw defines Stunna.


----------



## Detective (Sep 16, 2017)

The Achilles Jawline


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2017)

Speaking of jaw.

The white girl in Get Out has an outstanding jaw.

I guess someone with a jaw like that can't be trusted after all


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2017)

I liked IT. But I still feel films just cant do justice to Stephen King's books. This would work better as a tv series. There's just too much development that is missed out. 

And I agree with whoever said the conflict with the group separating was done poorly. Over all enjoyable film. The cast dynamics worked well. I have to say the kids were really likeable. 

Hopefully next time there's less cheap scares and less cgi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2017)

@Ennoea

I was within 50m from Jessica without realizing it. Was in a shopping complex for Japanese film festival and saw a loud noisy crowd watching an event. I hate crowd so I just walked away. Later found out Jessica and Gary from Running Man were here. Not that I'm particularly interested in seeing both of them but still what a missed opportunity.

Ended up seeing Tsukiji Wonderland and fell asleep halfway through.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 16, 2017)

Baby Driver was a real good and easy watch. Edgar Wright knows his shit.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2017)

*The Hitman's Bodyguard
*
Decent mix of action and comedy. Samuel Jackson is probably the most talented black comedian ever.

7.5/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milkydean (Sep 16, 2017)

Lucknow Central,Pretty good movie inspired from some real life interesting event.8/10

Also watched Focus(Will Smith and Margot Robie).It was good,but I don't know,felt that something was lacking.7/10


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2017)

Yasha OP.

And _It _was pretty good, I enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Detective (Sep 16, 2017)

Look at these two pussies fighting a rat in a bathroom:


Meanwhile in Canada...


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Yasha OP.
> 
> And _It _was pretty good, I enjoyed it.



IT'S STUNNA!

I'm about to watch a movie called "Elephant White", which is apparently about sexual slavery and it made me think about you!


----------



## Detective (Sep 16, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Yasha OP.
> 
> And _It _was pretty good, I enjoyed it.



Yo, how was Africa? Was it cool to interact with the locals?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2017)

Now that I've brought Stunna back, Masterrace is next 



Detective said:


> Look at these two pussies fighting a rat in a bathroom:
> 
> 
> Meanwhile in Canada...



Yo, but the cat acrobatics was awesome bro!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2017)

Man, even the cat seemed scared of the rat.


----------



## Detective (Sep 16, 2017)

I wonder if the cat was more scared from it's owners' bitch ass yelling, than the rat itself?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm trying really hard to land tickets to the world premiere of Flatliners.  I will let you guys know if it works out.


----------



## Detective (Sep 16, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> IT'S STUNNA!
> 
> I'm about to watch a movie called "Elephant White", which is apparently about sexual slavery and it made me think about you!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *The Hitman's Bodyguard
> *
> Decent mix of action and comedy. *Samuel Jackson is probably the most talented black comedian ever.*
> 
> 7.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2017)

Who is in your opinion, Para?


Martial trying to outcreep me, but he's doing it wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)

Samuel L Jackson should never be in another movie tbh.  Too overexposed.  He doesn't become a character anymore and hasn't for a long time.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)

@Detective sorry dude.  I don't have time for a fantasy league this year.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Detective sorry dude.  I don't have time for a fantasy league this year.



It's all good, dude. No problem.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2017)

Elephant White: C-

From the director of "Ong Bak" and starring...Djimon Hounsou and Kevin Bacon? It's an action-thriller, but not of the martial arts variety...which is good because the few times the movies tries its hand at hand-to-hand combat, the choreography is slow and awkward. It's not terrible and you can tell the writer was trying his best to make a good movie, but it just doesn't work. The acting isn't very good, even from Hounsou who looks kind of bored and confused. Kevin Bacon is having fun though. The director seems more comfortable with fast paced action, but here his style is melancholic and slow and it just doesn't work. Nevertheless, it was watchable. 

The Girl With All of the Gifts: A

Holy shit, this is actually a f@cking good zombie flick...that I had no clue even existed! HTFDTH!!! I HAVE FAILED MYSELF!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2017)

Samuel L Jackson just plays an angry black man in everything.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2017)

Yasha said:


> @Ennoea
> 
> I was within 50m from Jessica without realizing it. Was in a shopping complex for Japanese film festival and saw a loud noisy crowd watching an event. I hate crowd so I just walked away. Later found out Jessica and Gary from Running Man were here. Not that I'm particularly interested in seeing both of them but still what a missed opportunity.
> 
> Ended up seeing Tsukiji Wonderland and fell asleep halfway through.


 Man you missed out. I did see Tom Holland when I was in Japan. I went to a Robot Restaurant and he was in the crowd. Said hello to him. Honestly Toby Maguire will always be Peter Parker to me. Holland looked like a child.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Samuel L Jackson just plays an angry black man in everything.



Well, he is very good at it. Not every actor needs to be versatile.


----------



## Detective (Sep 17, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Man you missed out. I did see Tom Holland when I was in Japan. I went to a Robot Restaurant and he was in the crowd. Said hello to him. Honestly Toby Maguire will always be Peter Parker to me. Holland looked like a child.



Yo, need a little help from you and Yash, mate. Planning a Japan trip myself, and need some ideas.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2017)

Detective said:


> Yo, need a little help from you and Yash, mate. Planning a Japan trip myself, and need some ideas.



Where and when are you going?


----------



## Detective (Sep 17, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Where and when are you going?



Well, if I don't acquire my new vehicle(heavily considering it but haven't pulled trigger yet), then I will likely go after Christmas for a month. If I do get the new vehicle, then I will hold off until the spring/summer.

I will hope to stay in Tokyo to begin with, but also want to travel to places like Kyoto, Nagano, etc. I would have to get the JN Rail pass for that.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2017)

I can share with you my Osaka-Kyoto-Kobe-Nara itinerary later. Now still planning. I am going next month.


----------



## Detective (Sep 17, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I can share with you my Osaka-Kyoto-Kobe-Nara itinerary later. Now still planning. I am going next month.



Thank you brother, I would appreciate that.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2017)

Tokyo is pretty cool. A lot of stuff to do there.  I mainly did the cities but Okinawa would be a good shout too. 

Thing with Jackson is that the angry guy routine got old along time ago. I find him tiresome and annoying.


----------



## Detective (Sep 17, 2017)

Samuel L. Jackson basically plays the same person in every film. With few exceptions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 17, 2017)

The exceptions being the outfits.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2017)

SLJ is open to any role as long as there's enough "motherfuckers" in the script.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 17, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> SLJ is open to any role as long as there's enough "motherfuckers" in the script.



And white people doing crazy things. That is his muse.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Tokyo is pretty cool. A lot of stuff to do there.  I mainly did the cities but Okinawa would be a good shout too.
> 
> Thing with Jackson is that the angry guy routine got old along time ago. I find him tiresome and annoying.



Okinawa was in my initial plan but have to take it out and do it another time.

It's unbelievable how many A-list beauties come from Okinawa: Yukie Nakama, Gakki, Hikari Mitsushima, Namie Amuro, Meisa Kuroki, SPEED

If I bump into Gakki, I will kidnap her for sure.


----------



## Detective (Sep 17, 2017)

Yasha said:


> If I bump into Gakki, I will kidnap her for sure.





@The World


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2017)

@Detective are you going to watch the new Kingsman?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2017)

Most people would do that. In fact I am very surprised Gakki isn't kidnapped yet. Her bodyguards must be good.


----------



## Detective (Sep 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Detective are you going to watch the new Kingsman?



Day 1, dude.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2017)

The Statesmen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2017)

Grabbers: B

Surprisingly entertaining monster flick, that's part comedy part horror. It's no "Tremors", but...only "Tremors" is "Tremors". The plot is about a coastal Irish town being attacked by monsters who drink our blood, but the cops discover that they're allergic to alcohol, so get drunk in order to fight them off. Of course, getting drunk when fighting monsters causes its own set of problems. It's on hulu, so if this seems fun to you, check it out. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Detective (Sep 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Statesmen!



Agent Jack Daniels


----------



## Yasha (Sep 18, 2017)

Had a boner just now. So I thought, what better way to kill a boner than watching a horror movie, right?

The result? I ended up ejaculating at Annabelle.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Had a boner just now. So I thought, what better way to kill a boner than watching a horror movie, right?
> 
> The result? I ended up ejaculating at Annabelle.



Ew.

Was it at least "Annabelle Creation"? Although wait...that would mean you're jacking it to kids...


----------



## Yasha (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes...Annabelle Creation


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2017)

Speaking of ejaculations, I just finished reading "And Then There Were None" (10 Little Indians) and "Murder on the Orient Express". Great stuff, but some of the terminology is a little...dated. At one point, the General thinks that Lombard (the...hero?) that he's "A little queer. Not straight at all". I didn't snicker too much at that, as I'm used to those words being used in their original context. But when the characters start...ejaculating...I laughed. The context is just how they're described being startled/gasping, but I've never heard it used in that way. God, I love these old books. 

People call it "And Then There Were None" now because "10 Little Indians" is no longer politically correct....but did you know that the original title was "10 Little...N-words?" Apparently in England, the word doesn't have the same racial connotation (as the word technically means 'poor in stature' and later on was used against blacks), but they changed the title as soon as it reached America. 

I'm not reading stories by Edgar Allen Poe and I'm having difficulty with...the language barrier? He's writing English, but his vocabulary is so fancy that I struggle with understanding what he's writing about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2017)

Mother! Got some terrible reactions. Being compared to The Box. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 18, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Speaking of ejaculations, I just finished reading "And Then There Were None" (10 Little Indians) and "Murder on the Orient Express". Great stuff, but some of the terminology is a little...dated. At one point, the General thinks that Lombard (the...hero?) that he's "A little queer. Not straight at all". I didn't snicker too much at that, as I'm used to those words being used in their original context. But when the characters start...ejaculating...I laughed. The context is just how they're described being startled/gasping, but I've never heard it used in that way. God, I love these old books.
> 
> People call it "And Then There Were None" now because "10 Little Indians" is no longer politically correct....but did you know that the original title was "10 Little...N-words?" Apparently in England, the word doesn't have the same racial connotation (as the word technically means 'poor in stature' and later on was used against blacks), but they changed the title as soon as it reached America.
> 
> I'm not reading stories by Edgar Allen Poe and I'm having difficulty with...the language barrier? He's writing English, but his vocabulary is so fancy that I struggle with understanding what he's writing about.


I really didn't like And then there were none that much. Expected more tbh, letdown


----------



## Yasha (Sep 18, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Speaking of ejaculations, I just finished reading "And Then There Were None" (10 Little Indians) and "Murder on the Orient Express". Great stuff, but some of the terminology is a little...dated. At one point, the General thinks that Lombard (the...hero?) that he's "A little queer. Not straight at all". I didn't snicker too much at that, as I'm used to those words being used in their original context. But when the characters start...ejaculating...I laughed. The context is just how they're described being startled/gasping, but I've never heard it used in that way. God, I love these old books.
> 
> People call it "And Then There Were None" now because "10 Little Indians" is no longer politically correct....but did you know that the original title was "10 Little...N-words?" Apparently in England, the word doesn't have the same racial connotation (as the word technically means 'poor in stature' and later on was used against blacks), but they changed the title as soon as it reached America.
> 
> I'm not reading stories by Edgar Allen Poe and I'm having difficulty with...the language barrier? He's writing English, but his vocabulary is so fancy that I struggle with understanding what he's writing about.



I know both previous titles of And Then There Were None and I have seen ejaculate being used in that context several times before. 

I tend to avoid books with overuse of fancy words. A good example would be We Need to Talk about Kevin. It used ablution instead of bath, like wth. I find it totally inaccessible. On the other hand, I thoroughly enjoyed Tolkien's Silmarillion although it's written in old English.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I know both previous titles of And Then There Were None and I have seen ejaculate being used in that context several times before.
> 
> I tend to avoid books with overuse of fancy words. A good example would be We Need to Talk about Kevin. It used ablution instead of bath, like wth. I find it totally inaccessible. On the other hand, I thoroughly enjoyed Tolkien's Silmarillion although it's written in old English.



The difference might be that "We Need to Talk About Kevin" was written...10-15 years ago? Tolkien, Poe (and Christie) all wrote in a time when an abundance of fancy words was the norm.



Liverbird said:


> I really didn't like And then there were none that much. Expected more tbh, letdown



I sort of agree with you, but I only felt that way at first. I think I was expecting something more...elaborately written? Christie's style is actually somewhat crude compared to todays literature, with some scenes not describing the locations, emotions, atmosphere and sometimes she writes the dialogue like-

Armstrong: "That's nonsense!"

Whereas these days it would have a smoother flow. I got used to it though as Christie tended to write pulp novels, designed to be quick and easy reads.  But I can see why someone would be disappointed.

I did find it funny how they reveal the identity of the killer. In the movie, the killer explains his/her motivations to the final (intended) victim. In the book, he/she leaves a message in a bottle.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> The difference might be that "We Need to Talk About Kevin" was written...10-15 years ago? Tolkien, Poe (and Christie) all wrote in a time when an abundance of fancy words was the norm.



In any time period, there are good storytellers who manage to captivate readers' interest with plain vocabulary, like Agatha Christie and JK Rowling，and there are writers who try to impress people with their thesaurus-like vocabulary, which I normally find snore-inducing.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> The difference might be that "We Need to Talk About Kevin" was written...10-15 years ago? Tolkien, Poe (and Christie) all wrote in a time when an abundance of fancy words was the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know that! Haven't seen the movie yet, don't know if it's any good.

Thing is, I kinda liked the premise but the way some deaths occurred and how stupid some of the characters were, really bothered me. I just don't think it was plausible, which was my main concern.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2017)

Unlocked
-Noomi Rapace can be an excellent action star it seems


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Didn't know that! Haven't seen the movie yet, don't know if it's any good.
> 
> Thing is, I kinda liked the premise but the way some deaths occurred and *how stupid some of the characters were*, really bothered me. I just don't think it was plausible, which was my main concern.



Examples? I don't recall any character suffering from plot-induced stupidity. All of them react as average people would react given the information they know and the circumstances they are in.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2017)

Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse: C-

It has its gory and funny moments, but most of it plays out like a generic coming-of-age story and some of the humor is just too juvenile for my tastes. One kid has to grab zombie dick in order to keep from falling into a pile of zombies...it makes sense in context, but it's more gross than amusing. 




Yasha said:


> Examples? I don't recall any character suffering from plot-induced stupidity. All of them react as average people would react given the information they know and the circumstances they are in.



He might be referring to all the splitting up, which tbf, is a problem with the entire genre. Doesn't bother me, as
-they knew they would be there a few days and sleeping in the same room would be risky as well.
- They would probably go stir crazy. They were already kind of going crazy early on.
- When they left on their own, they had a reason to assume they were safe.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2017)

They were really gullible and the way the dealt with the whole situation was very frustrating to say the least.

It's been a while since I read the book but, off the top of my head iirc:

- The red herring part, where the doc(iirc) was tricked late at night and pushed at sea to death?? wtf
- The Judge's fake death by a headshot? what the actual fuck. How the fuck do a whole room of grown ups fall for a living man pretending to be dead by a shot in the head made up with makeup?
- The last two deaths were also really childish


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse: C-
> 
> It has its gory and funny moments, but most of it plays out like a generic coming-of-age story and some of the humor is just too juvenile for my tastes. One kid has to grab zombie dick in order to keep from falling into a pile of zombies...it makes sense in context, but it's more gross than amusing.
> 
> ...



I remember there is a debate on whether they should stick together. And they did stick together but the Judge found a way to split them and took them out one by one.



Liverbird said:


> They were really gullible and the way the dealt with the whole situation was very frustrating to say the least.
> 
> It's been a while since I read the book but, off the top of my head iirc:
> 
> ...



It's basically a Survivor setting and alliances are formed to increase chances of survival. Judge made use of the doctor's gullibility and approached him to make an alliance with him which allowed Judge to single him out at night. If you have seen Survivor, you will know double-crossing and blindside like this happen all the time.

Judge's fake death is successful because he's well prepared. He gets doc on his side which is critical to the plan. Why should anyone doubt Judge's death when the doc says so?

The last death is perfect in the book. The psychological manipulation to get the girl hang herself is one of its kind in this genre and a contributor to what makes And Then There Were None a timeless classic.

And you're probably right in describing it as childish. The confession in the bottle goes into details about Judge's psychopathy and iirc he calls himself childish or something along the line for following a nursery rhyme in the murder. The confession is arguably the best part of the entire book and explains Judge's mental deviance really well.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2017)

I wanted to like the book so bad, but those things will stick as nonsensical to me.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2017)

I'd recommend reading it again maybe a few years from now. The fun of first reading lies in figuring out whodunit and the spookiness towards the end when everyone seems to have been killed and you wonder if it's actually a supernatural story. In second reading, you will notice a lot of clues and details you wouldn't have paid attention to without knowing who is the killer. Pay extra attention to Wargrave's thoughts and dialogues and you will see a master at work.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> They were really gullible and the way the dealt with the whole situation was very frustrating to say the least.
> 
> It's been a while since I read the book but, off the top of my head iirc:
> 
> ...



Remember that the Doctor was in the camp of people who thought his and the Judges class was incapable of committing such barbaric crimes. He keeps repeating that and the Judge (amusingly) even calls him out on it. During the killers' letter, he seems baffled how the Doctor was so easy to manipulate. It should also be remembered that unlike everyone else, the Judge and Doctor knew each-other. It didn't bug me because the Doctor was described as being very gullible and unimaginative, so the dumb move was in-character.  

The fake death kind of bugged me too, especially as Lombard and Blore should be able to tell the difference between a real and a fake one. The only thing I can guess by that point was they just didn't look closely, trusting the Doctors' diagnosis. 

The last two deaths didn't bother me at all, because Vera has gradually going insane since the beginning of the story. She managed to get the gun from Lombard because he drastically under-estimated women in general. Even early on, he assumes the women would not be considered suspects. He's constantly hanging out with her, always assuming either Blore or Armstrong were the killers. It was perfectly in character for him to f@ck up like that. 

Remember the time period. This was during an age where it was considered common knowledge that people in respectable positions (doctors, judges) would never do anything so uncivilized and that women were too soft and weak to possibly become murderers. They fall back on these assumptions a lot and it's (amusingly) the killer who keeps trying to correct them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2017)

The Four II: Lawless Kingdom- B

The Four III: Kingdom of Blood- B

They were about as fun as the first film, although whether or not the first was 'fun' varies from person to person. It is so convoluted where it's impossible to tell who was betraying who, while who was also betraying another who, who was betraying the first who behind the second who's back, who was also betraying who's sister. But I liked the cast of characters and the fantasy-fu worked here, so I enjoyed the trilogy.

On another note, Kingsman 2 is getting middling reviews...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2017)

this song plays

Never going to happen.  I think this story is bullshit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2017)

Didn't they have a nasty divorce?

And OMG, I watched a youtube video about these guys trespassing into the Japanese suicide forest and it was pretty scary. It was real and apparently their channel is based around stunts like this. And yes, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they find a body


 

Freaked me the f@ck out.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 20, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Remember that the Doctor was in the camp of people who thought his and the Judges class was incapable of committing such barbaric crimes. He keeps repeating that and the Judge (amusingly) even calls him out on it. During the killers' letter, he seems baffled how the Doctor was so easy to manipulate. It should also be remembered that unlike everyone else, the Judge and Doctor knew each-other. It didn't bug me because the Doctor was described as being very gullible and unimaginative, so the dumb move was in-character.
> 
> The fake death kind of bugged me too, especially as Lombard and Blore should be able to tell the difference between a real and a fake one. The only thing I can guess by that point was they just didn't look closely, trusting the Doctors' diagnosis.
> 
> ...


Why do you need a doctor to diagnose a gunshot wound on the forehead? Do you want an autopsy too? There's a room full of grown-ups and they can't tell the difference between a real shot in the head and a make pretend? They can't tell the difference between a dead and alive man? Really hard to swallow that one, I just don't buy it. 
It just bugs me how convenient the deaths were just to fit the story.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Why do you need a doctor to diagnose a gunshot wound on the forehead? Do you want an autopsy too? There's a room full of grown-ups and they can't tell the difference between a real shot in the head and a make pretend? They can't tell the difference between a dead and alive man? Really hard to swallow that one, I just don't buy it.
> It just bugs me how convenient the deaths were just to fit the story.



The generator was out and they were using candles, so they couldn't see very clearly. At first, they see the Judge just sitting there wearing a makeshift wig, with two candles surrounding him. The doctor goes to check on him, removed the wig and sees the gunshot wound. Everyone else was on the other side of the room. But no one checks closely, letting the doctor do so. It is a little bit of a stretch, especially as you'd think Lombard and Blore would be able to tell. Once again, you just have to assume they couldn't see clearly at their distance and had no desire to investigate closely. At that point, everyone is just freaked out because the Judge was the one keeping things together. When the cops are investigating later, they point out that the Diaries either end or become much more bare-boned after the Judge dies. At that point, they're too scared to think rationally. 

I won't deny that the deaths were convenient to fit the story, but they can be explained. In the final chapter, even the judge seems somewhat surprised his plan worked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 20, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Remember that the Doctor was in the camp of people who thought his and the Judges class was incapable of committing such barbaric crimes. He keeps repeating that and the Judge (amusingly) even calls him out on it. During the killers' letter, he seems baffled how the Doctor was so easy to manipulate. It should also be remembered that unlike everyone else, the Judge and Doctor knew each-other. It didn't bug me because the Doctor was described as being very gullible and unimaginative, so the dumb move was in-character.
> 
> The fake death kind of bugged me too, especially as Lombard and Blore should be able to tell the difference between a real and a fake one. The only thing I can guess by that point was they just didn't look closely, trusting the Doctors' diagnosis.
> 
> ...



Rereading And Then There Were None was so much fun because Wargrave was obviously enjoying his clever game.



MartialHorror said:


> Didn't they have a nasty divorce?
> 
> And OMG, I watched a youtube video about these guys trespassing into the Japanese suicide forest and it was pretty scary. It was real and apparently their channel is based around stunts like this. And yes,
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Aokigahara is in my bucket list. Maybe the last item on my list, I don't know.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Rereading And Then There Were None was so much fun because Wargrave was obviously enjoying his clever game.
> 
> 
> 
> Aokigahara is in my bucket list. Maybe the last item on my list, I don't know.



I always love those kinds of classy murder mysteries, where even though someone is killing everyone, they still find time to have a nice dinner. 

Here is the Aokigahara video. 
Somehow the idea of stumbling upon a dead body, or getting lost in the woods is a lot scarier than ghosts...although the fact that this is real probably has something to do with that. The one thing I was surprised they didn't consider though is what if they stumbled upon a living person who hadn't killed themselves yet, but didn't like these four, noisy Americans intentionally barging into their tent zone. 

Why couldn't "The Forest" be this scary?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 20, 2017)

I don't know. I am not afraid of dead body.

Have you read The Murder of Roger Ackroyd?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I don't know. I am not afraid of dead body.
> 
> Have you read The Murder of Roger Ackroyd?



No, I've only read the main two from Agatha Christie, so far.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm reading Cannery Row, and it's not exactly what I expected.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 20, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> No, I've only read the main two from Agatha Christie, so far.



Roger Ackroyd is one of her 2 best works instead of Orient Express, imo. Avoid spoiler.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2017)

@Rukia 

We need more ass shots of her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2017)

The World said:


> @Rukia
> 
> We need more ass shots of her


Sex appeal is part of the Lara Croft character.  Hopefully the movie won't be ashamed of her sex appeal and totally ignore it.  Placating the feminist block has proven to be a losing formula.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> I'm reading Cannery Row, and it's not exactly what I expected.





Yasha said:


> Roger Ackroyd is one of her 2 best works instead of Orient Express, imo. Avoid spoiler.



You guys should read "Carnosaur", cause the greatness known as "Carnosaur" actually came from a book.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2017)

Children of the Corn II: The Final Sacrifice- D+/C-

Yes...this is my next Compulsive Franchise Disorder subject...I like this better than the first, although it's not really entertaining as much as it's just...closer to being entertaining than the first one was.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2017)

The World said:


> @Rukia
> 
> We need more ass shots of her


So much is wrong with this


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't think it looks bad...It just kinda looks bland. I'm hoping it's decent, cause I like Jungle adventures. I'm not familiar with the games, so I don't care too much about source loyalty. 

I'm not sure how I feel about the lead. For all the problems of the original films, Angelina Jolie seemed more convincing as a bad-ass. This girl just looks too small, but hopefully I change my mind for the actual film.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2017)

*Kingsman 2
*
All of you will love it.

9/10


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2017)

That looks delightful!


----------



## Didi (Sep 21, 2017)

Looks nice yeah


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2017)

Mother!

The shift in tone halfway through was a little extreme and I can't say I was a fan of Javier Bardem's one note acting but it was a cool experience. Quite intense at times. Very strange and bizarre but I enjoyed it. 

The lighting in the film was beyond poor though. 

B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2017)

The new "Murder on the Orient Express" trailer looks...bizarre. Seriously, it's getting the action movie treatment and I cannot reconcile that with what occurs in the book. I'm still excited for it, but I just don't see how there is enough room within the story to fit an action scene, unless they change the ending...but the ending is also the most iconic part of the book, so WTF.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> The new "Murder on the Orient Express" trailer looks...bizarre. Seriously, it's getting the action movie treatment and I cannot reconcile that with what occurs in the book. I'm still excited for it, but I just don't see how there is enough room within the story to fit an action scene, unless they change the ending...but the ending is also the most iconic part of the book, so WTF.



Action movie lol.

No way they can change the ending.

There are quite a few Agatha Christie's works that have endings that are first of their kinds as far as I know. They each broke a certain rule or convention in the genre.

And Then There Were None (murder following nursery rhyme, murder by manipulating people to commit suicide)
Murder of Orient Express 
Murder of Roger Ackroyd
Crooked House
ABC Murder


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2017)

My year to date Best Movies of 2017 list:

1) War for the Planet of the Apes
2) Kingsman: The Golden Circle
3) The Fate of the Furious
4) Get Out
5) Baby Driver
6) It
7) Bad Genius
8) Dunkirk
9) Valerian and the City of A Thousand Planets
10) Kong: Skull Island
11) John Wick 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2017)

Wow, was the year that bad?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2017)

Yasha said:


> My year to date Best Movies of 2017 list:
> 
> 1) War for the Planet of the Apes
> 2) Kingsman: The Golden Circle
> ...



"Kong: Skull Island" might be my personal favorite of the year, although films like "It" and "Dunkirk" would probably place higher.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2017)

Still need to watch Baby Driver. Was Valerian that Good? Was thinking of skipping it .


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Still need to watch Baby Driver. Was Valerian that Good? Was thinking of skipping it .



It was better than many people expected it to be. And I really like Cara's performance in it.

She smirks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2017)

You guys seen the Tomb Raider trailer?

Alicia Vikander is definitely hotter than Angelina Jolie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2017)

Children of the Corn III: Urban Harvest: C+

The farms meets the streets, yo! Actually, this was surprisingly watchable. But did I seriously just see Charlize Theron take a plant monster tentacle to the crotch? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The answer is yes...yes, I did.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2017)

Detective said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2017)

Yeah sorry Lara but I don't really care about your character or plot. I'm just here for the boobs.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2017)

Alicia doesn't have big boobs.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 22, 2017)

Mother!

It's like the best movie Lars Von trier would ever make. Strong filmmaking and distressing and tiresome, but too allegorical / archetypal. I'd have enjoyed it more if it played into the Rosemary's baby feel it was toying with for the first half. So many chances to become a real story. Never took them. But worthwhile adult horror movie. Good counterpart to IT, although you  probably won't like it as much. And Lawrence shows her womanglands, so for you thirsty folks out there...the movie is so crazy that nobody has mentioned this even though I think it is the first time she's done nudity. Take that, male gaze!


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2017)

With pubic hair, vulva and all?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 22, 2017)

I meant tittays. I would never objectify a vagina or its confusing anatomical neighborhood.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2017)

JLaw had never bared her tits before now? Fairly sure I had seen them before. Or am I imagining things like Gesy now...


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> JLaw had never bared her tits before now? Fairly sure I had seen them before. Or am I imagining things like Gesy now...



The fappening


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2017)

Didi said:


> The fappening



???


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> JLaw had never bared her tits before now? Fairly sure I had seen them before. Or am I imagining things like Gesy now...


She has like..20+ nudes that were leaked


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> She has like..20+ nudes that were leaked



You know me. I am a gentleman. I don't look up celebrities' leaked nude photos on the internet.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> You know me. I am a gentleman. I don't look up celebrities' leaked nude photos on the internet.



I'll send you some of my nudes instead.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2017)

If you don't mind getting blackmailed, sure.


----------



## Jena (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm not scrolling back to see if this was talked about yet, but did we all see IT? 

I liked it a lot more than I was expecting to. Horror elements were on the weaker side (muh jump scares) but there were enough interesting visuals and the chemistry between the kids was so great it didn't ruin the movie for me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2017)

Jena said:


> I'm not scrolling back to see if this was talked about yet, but did we all see IT?
> 
> I liked it a lot more than I was expecting to. Horror elements were on the weaker side (muh jump scares) but there were enough interesting visuals and the chemistry between the kids was so great it didn't ruin the movie for me.


Hell yeah, I'm sure it's going to end up being one of my favorites this year.

Fun film

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2017)

Kingsman: The Golden Circle- B

Yeah, it's not as good as the first one and I agree that the film is overcrowded, but it still thoroughly entertained me with its style of comedy, its slick action set pieces and fun gadgetry. Even if a piece could've been omitted and it would've maybe trimmed the movie down to an easier running-time, said piece still usually entertained me. The only exception was the Elton John subplot. It doesn't eat up a lot of screen-time, but the pay-off was where it started to get too ridiculous.Also, did we need the...vagina cam? 

With that said, I was terrified that it would end with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Colin Firth 'mounting' Elton John, as their final scene together was very reminiscent of the 'I'll let you do it in my ass' scene of the first film




I have to admit, I had kind of the same issue with this film that I had with "John Wick 2", in that it just escalates to absurd proportions and relies more on action scenes. They're great, but I feel like the first movies relied more on clever writing than spectacle, even though the originals weren't devoid of spectacle just as their sequels aren't devoid of clever writing.

Still, a worthy sequel that should be watched if you liked the first one.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2017)

Geez Martial, you are so lenient with B-movies it's ridiculous, yet you're nitpicking Kingsman...


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Geez Martial, you are so lenient with B-movies it's ridiculous, yet you're nitpicking Kingsman...



I tend to judge a movie partially based on what it is and partially based on what it wants to be. The problem with sequels is that they also have to live up to its predecessors and I believe "Kingsman" was my favorite movie of its year..."The Golden Circle" was always going to have to fight an uphill battle for that reason alone, but I still enjoyed it about as much as I hoped I would.


----------



## Mercy (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonder Woman 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2017)

Children of the Corn 4 The Gathering- C-/C

Mediocre, but easy to watch. One of Naomi Watts' earlier roles.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

Unfriended is a thousand times better than Friend Request.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Unfriended is a thousand times better than Friend Request.



Passing a soft turd is a thousand times better than passing a hard turd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2017)

Will there ever be a good social media themed horror flick? I hear "Friend Request" is horrid, but "Unfriended" was bad itself and while "The Den" was a little better, it was still pretty weak. I just don't see how things like facebook, skype and chat roulette can ever be scary.

Then again, I never thought a mockumentary could be scary, but "Lake Mungo" was pretty damn good...So who knows?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2017)

I actually found Unfriended to be pretty average.



Jena said:


> Passing a soft turd is a thousand times better than passing a hard turd.


Speak for yourself, I actually like a challenge.


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Will there ever be a good social media themed horror flick? I hear "Friend Request" is horrid, but "Unfriended" was bad itself and while "The Den" was a little better, it was still pretty weak. I just don't see how things like facebook, skype and chat roulette can ever be scary.
> 
> Then again, I never thought a mockumentary could be scary, but "Lake Mungo" was pretty damn good...So who knows?



I can't take them seriously because the entire time I'm just thinking:


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2017)

Jena said:


> I can't take them seriously because the entire time I'm just thinking:



For what it's worth, they do try and explain it in "Unfriended" and "The Den", although the characters end up doing stupid shit anyway.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2017)

Jena said:


> I can't take them seriously because the entire time I'm just thinking:


That has to be the most iconic tweet Twitter has produced .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2017)

On second thought, this one is.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2017)

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2017)

Jena said:


> I can't take them seriously because the entire time I'm just thinking:


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

I like Unfriended.  Immediately bought the blu Ray after watching it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I like Unfriended.  Immediately bought the blu Ray after watching it.



We call that shit tastes, dear.


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> On second thought, this one is.



Speaking of I started watching that Jayden Smith anime that's on Netflix and it's like his Twitter page brought to life. It's quite spectacular. The voice acting is next-level.

EDIT: quoted the wrong post


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2017)

The trailer looks funny as hell. 

"She's possessed? That sucks."

It's obviously tongue-in-cheek, but a lot of youtube commenters seem to be taking it seriously.


----------



## Detective (Sep 23, 2017)

@MartialHorror @~Gesy~ @Rukia 


FUCKING SALUTE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2017)

Jena said:


> Speaking of I started watching that Jayden Smith anime that's on Netflix and it's like his Twitter page brought to life. It's quite spectacular. The voice acting is next-level.
> 
> EDIT: quoted the wrong post



Didnt even know about it 


Detective said:


> @MartialHorror @~Gesy~ @Rukia
> 
> 
> FUCKING SALUTE!



Watching tonight


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 23, 2017)

Bought these 4K steelbooks today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 23, 2017)

Watching the original Mission: Impossible (1996), and Jesus the tone of this movie is all over the place. 

I think because they're going for the style of the 60's tv show. Which I think they ditch in later installments of the film series and just go for the conventional James Bond/Jason Bourne spy format.

But to be honest I haven't paid much attention to MI before. Just watching 'em now because I'm trying to see all films by John Woo, who directed the second one. And might as well see the others while I'm at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 23, 2017)

The first one is really good tbh. The last one caught me by surprise. Didn't expect it to be nowhere near that good.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

I enjoyed the liverpool match today.  Very entertaining.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 23, 2017)

Just the usual weekly butt-clench of a match. I don't even feel anything anymore..


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2017)

Attack of the Lederhosen Zombies: C+

And people say I'm too lenient on B-movies. It's a campy zombie flick with some good gore and doesn't take itself seriously...obviously...There does reach a point though where the charm starts to wear off and...um...guys...You forgot to have lederhosen zombies in your lederhosen zombie movie.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 23, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> The first one is really good tbh. The last one caught me by surprise. Didn't expect it to be nowhere near that good.



...what's good about it?

The only memorable scenes are the CIA mainframe breakin and the final train fight. The rest is just people talking in bland uninteresting locations.

None of the characters are really developed. I guess we're supposed to be familiar with them from the tv show? But that aired 40 years before the movie; most of the audience probably wasn't born back then.

I suppose I went in expecting more action, but read on Wiki that the show (which I clearly haven't seen) was about more accomplishing your objectives undetected; more like the breakin scene and less like the train fight scene.

But of that's what they were going for they should have paced it like a heist film and had more build-up towards the breakin, with that being the climax of the film. Now it's the second act instead.

Gotta say the mid-90's information technology is adorable, btw. "We've intercepted a transmission on the INTERNET."


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

Anna and the Apocalypse.  Read some reviews.  I'm hyped guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2017)

I like the fact that no one is hyped about Star Wars anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

Star Wars is dead.  Abrams killed it with his formulaic sequel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2017)

The caricature character of Donald Trump in Kingsman is pretty funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2017)

CGI vaginas
Kungfu action Elton John
And what I suspect to be a shot at Donald Trump.

Yup, top 10 film of the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow.  Trump is a big fucking deal!  He has triggered a lot of people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 23, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> CGI vaginas
> Kungfu action Elton John
> And what I suspect to be a shot at Donald Trump.
> 
> Yup, top 10 film of the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  Trump is a big fucking deal!  He has triggered a lot of people.


Is the President of the United States not meant to be a big deal?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

You would think a bunch of anime/manga nerds would have something else to talk about.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  Trump is a big fucking deal!  He has triggered a lot of people.



I loved it when LeBron called him a bum 

Damn, I think LeBron's PR is starting to work on me as well


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

Lebron came off like a bratty kid.  So it was basically normal behavior for him.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2017)

Nah, every single one of his tweets is a calculated PR move.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 23, 2017)

@Yasha @~Gesy~ 


Holy shit, so good.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2017)

My only main complaint is that for someone with her resources, Julianne Moore's only bodyguards are her two dogs and a robot arm (which should have killed Eggsy with one hit but for some reason did not).


----------



## Detective (Sep 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> My only main complaint is that for someone with her resources, Julianne Moore's only bodyguards are her two dogs and a robot arm (which should have killed Eggsy with one hit but for some reason did not).



Over 200 billion dollars in yearly profit!

And yeah, she fell flat as a villain. By no means a perfect movie, but fucking fun with it's over the topness.

Did you know this 2.5 hour version is actually cut from a 4 hour release? 

Please release that with a 2 disc box set Director's cut.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2017)

I thought Moore killed the role personally and any shortcomings isn't on her.


----------



## Detective (Sep 23, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I thought Moore killed the role personally and any shortcomings isn't on her.



Yeah, she was charming, but they could have expanded on her more. 

And the Golden Circle/Poppy theme was great.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I thought Moore killed the role personally and any shortcomings isn't on her.



Definitely.

I would have loved some Jeff Bridge x Julianne Moore interaction at the bowling alley. That would be a nice reference/tribute.


----------



## Detective (Sep 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Definitely.
> 
> I would have loved some Jeff Bridge x Julianne Moore interaction at the bowling alley. That would be a nice reference/tribute.



Somewhere, Stunna is writing this fanfiction head canon, with a secret NSFW version stored on his HD under an innocent folder entitled "Disney"


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

I was going to see Stronger today.  But something came up.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2017)

Detective said:


> Somewhere, Stunna is writing this fanfiction head canon, with a secret NSFW version stored on his HD under an innocent folder entitled "Disney"



No wonder Stunna seems so excited everytime the topic of Disney is brought up. That secret mental association.

I was expecting an epic alliance between Statesman and Golden Circle. Talk about missed opportunity.

But I do expect Statesman to turn against Kingsman in future sequel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

Watching TVD on Netflix.  CW is going to struggle this year without this show.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2017)

*Traces of Sin
*
What's up with all these latest jap movies where everyone is mean, selfish, wicked and tortured? I think Akuma started the trend. I am kind of concerned if it reflects a certain pent-up anger and frustration amongst the Japanese society.

7/10


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 24, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> ...what's good about it?
> 
> The only memorable scenes are the CIA mainframe breakin and the final train fight. The rest is just people talking in bland uninteresting locations.
> 
> ...


I think I really liked the setting and the mood throughout the film. Considering when it first came out, I like to believe it brought something new to the table. It's a unique kind of spy movie imo and the first one proved to be very entertaining with a good combination of suspense, mystery and action. Also the beginning of a considerably successful franchise.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2017)

Statesman: The Golden Circle

6/10

Too long. Main antagonist is Big Meme level in the retardation department.

Should have gone and watched IT instead of this


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2017)

Yasha said:


> 9/10


I really didn't get this film. It was idiotic and the main lead had shit for brains.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> I really didn't get this film. It was idiotic and the main lead had shit for brains.



By main lead, you mean the mom?

You expected too much Nolanness from a simple love story.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 24, 2017)

The last movie I saw was Viceroy's house.
Probably a 3 1/2 or 4 stars.

It's about the creation of India and Pakistan following the withdrawal of the British.

My knowledge of modern Asian history is rudimentary at best so I didn't know the story before seeing it.  The movie does a good job at capturing the emotions of a country being divided into two and you are never showed who commits what as too not make certain groups vilains.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2017)

looks 



@Yasha @Rukia @RAGING BONER @~Gesy~


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2017)

The Invitation 

Kind of predictable but it was a decent movie. Very tense at times.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2017)

This year has been very scarce in terms of film selections


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm housesitting for my Mom and am abusing her netflix account.

Death Note (2017): D+/C-

It's not necessarily terrible...even though it's not very good either...I mostly disagreed with it. I liked L and Ryuk was so well done in the movie that at times, I found myself even preferring this incarnation of the character more than the original. He's much more dangerous and unpredictable here and I wished the movie was more about him and Light...although Light is also the problem with this movie. I don't care that they cast a white dude in this role, but the guy they got to play Light just never clicked. His characterization has been reduced to what filmmakers seem to view their target audience as- mopey, awkward, clumsy and doesn't get along with Dad. This is such a cliched characterization that almost immediately doomed the movie to mediocrity. I respect that they tried something different, where this Light actually is conflicted and sticks with a moral code, but they strip him of everything that made him interesting. Light was compelling because he was born as a gifted, brilliant, upper class individual who is bored with his life, but gets the power of a god and is consumed by it. This Light never really seemed 'consumed by it', but he also doesn't really rise above it either. The movie couldn't seem to decide whether or not we should view him as the good guy or the bad guy. I found it interesting that this movie seemed to draw some inspiration from the Japanese Death Note movie, but it played out all wrong. The ending ended up being more silly than shocking. Although for what it's worth, I don't mind 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 L possibly being corrupted by the events of the film. It was different, but in a way that actually pushes L as a character. This was a personal problem I had with the manga/anime. L doesn't really develop, but here he does and it might be for the worst. But I appreciated the ambiguity as well, even if it's not very well executed.




But if you don't count this as an adaptation, it's still not a very good movie. The tone is all over the place  and while I'm cool with the movie adopted a "Final Destination" mentality to its kills, they stop around the half way point. The director needed to seriously commit to something...anything! Is this a splatter film? Then don't let up on the splat! There is a chase scene near the finale that was so shockingly devoid of tension or excitement and I think it had to do with the unappealing cinematography and the monotonous score. There are also some interesting plot holes. Why am I rating it as high as a C- when I sound much harsher? Well...as I said, I liked what they did with Ryuk and L and it seemed to me like the filmmakers were trying to make something special. I'm prone to gravitating towards effort and sometimes it pays off. While the director has always struggled with tone, I've always liked how he adds little quirks to his scenes to make them a little more unpredictable...like Watari singing or randomly handing the Father ice-cream. 

I'm all for just taking the central premise and certain elements of a manga or anime and making your own movie out of it, but don't just replace the stuff which made the source interesting with generic material that we can see in so many other films out there. But it was an easy netflix watch and seriously guys...don't threaten the director for making a weak movie...He's just trying to make a living doing what he loves and you can stop watching it anytime.

Edit: I'm becoming a bit shakier on my rating because I'm realizing more and more plot holes...

Byzantium: B

Not really my kind of movie, but it's still good.


----------



## Indra (Sep 25, 2017)

American Assassin was easily the most forgettable, boring, cliche movie I've seen this year.

Wasn't that bad, but it wasn't worth the buck either. Kind of the most stereotypical spy non spy movie you'll ever watch. Can't really say anymore about that, it's not too deep.

Ironically he's always swimming in the ocean


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2017)

The netflix pillaging continues!

The Last Shift: B

Pretty solid horror flick about a rookie cop who is assigned to watch an empty Police Station on the last night before it formally closes...spooky stuff ensues.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 26, 2017)

Watching Mission Impossible 2 now.

Really digging the more Bond-like tone as opposed to the boring first one.

But what kind of shit spy is Hunt when he can't even seduce a woman for the sake of the mission without developing actual feelings? 

Aren't spies supposed to all be psychopaths that are totally detached and professional even when manipulating the feelings of others?


----------



## John Wick (Sep 26, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Watching Mission Impossible 2 now.
> 
> Really digging the more Bond-like tone as opposed to the boring first one.
> 
> ...


basically this

they're also not like james bond of jason bourne and terribly boring but an actual realistic spy movie wouldn't be interesting.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 26, 2017)

And now the villain flat-out admits to his henchman that he's on to his girlfriend being a spy, yet he's gonns keep her on anyway because he likes fucking her.

Some horny motherfuckers in this movie. 

All logic dropped along with their pants, and the movie -knows- it makes zero sense, since it's acknowledged in the dialogue.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2017)

More netflix'ing!

Clown: B+

Someone saw this and thought..."Yeah, the guy who directed a movie about a child eating clown should do the next Spider-Man". Pretty gruesome body-horror flick. I really enjoyed it.

A Christmas Horror Story: B-

Decent anthology, although the tone is a bit wonky. Still, I was consistently entertained and there are some creepy moments, with an ending twist that was pretty good. It's no "Trick 'R Treat", but it's also no "Holidays", sitting somewhere in between.


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2017)

Detective said:


> looks
> 
> 
> 
> @Yasha @Rukia @RAGING BONER @~Gesy~



What the fuck is going on? Who edited this post? I had an article link to a Canadian man politely asking a Canadian bear to leave his yard.

Now I see the word "looks" posted instead.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2017)

This sometimes happens to me too, where a link will get replaced with some gibberish I did not type. They should be Carnosaured for this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> This sometimes happens to me too, where a link will get replaced with some gibberish I did not type. They should be Carnosaured for this!



Martial, I just wanted to say that I will one day watch Carnosaur. In appreciation of our friendship.

I am just building up my anticipation for the experience.

But I promise this event will occur sometime during my lifetime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2017)

Also, Holy Shit

First Blade Runner 2049 reviews are starting to leak

Villeneuve DA MVP

CANADA OP


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

The Gifted is so fucking lit!


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Gifted is so fucking lit!



Should I add this to my list?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Maybe?  One episode certainly isn't definitive.


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Maybe?  One episode certainly isn't definitive.



Keep me posted, dude.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2017)

I hear they're making an Underworld TV series. While the Underworld story could probably translate very well into that medium, I think that dark visual style would get old quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2017)

The Climax of the netflix'ing draws near!

We Are Still Here: A-

Surprisingly good horror flick that begins as an ordinary haunting story, but starts forging its own path around the half way point and while there are some moments of...questionable writing...This is a very overlooked and underrated chiller.

Zoombies: C-

A zombie virus consumes the animals of a zoo, hence the title. It's an Asylum Production although to their credit, this is one of their flashier productions...so it merely looks cheap, instead of "are we sure this isn't a student film?" cheap. It's deliberately bad and every moment of horrible and cheesy acting, writing, editing, effects, etc. is not worth listing because it comprises of most of the movie...and that is a large part of its selling point. It's supposed to be bad and you're supposed to make fun of it and I had a decent time doing so.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2017)

Day 1


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2017)

trying to recapture that Arrival success except this time it's the wrong aliens and it becomes a horror movie...........like Alien.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2017)

I thought it was a cool trailer. I'm excited. 

For now though...the netflix'ing comes to an end!

Legend of Hell House: B

It does have a spooky atmosphere and that colorful, flashy lighting that defined the genre in the 1970's was used to great effect. I also liked the feeling that any one of these people could die, as it was unclear who would emerge as the protagonist. Yet the ending just...lost me...Apparently this entity can be defeated by 
*Spoiler*: __ 



yelling at it??? WTF!?


 and it becomes very talky, but none of the information provided made the story any more compelling. If anything, the big reveal was less interesting than the earlier theories. Still, pretty cool haunted house movie. I like this style and miss it. 

The Houses that October Built: B

Found Footage flick that boasts one of my favorite horror movie titles ever and is almost...ALMOST...a great scare flick. It's about a group of friends who go on a road trip in the quest to find the best haunted house attractions, only for creepy shit to start happening around them.  It has a great atmosphere that gradually thickens as the characters go further into this backwoods 'haunted house' scene. There is a lot of creepy imagery, yet its the strange characters they encounter who really puts you on edge. It gets spookier and spookier, UNTIL...the movie sort of falls flat on its face. Most found footage movies build up to a terrifying climax, but this ended with a whimper. Still, at least the build up was good. 

I did struggle differentiating the characters from one another, probably because there are too many of them and I also didn't buy them continuing with this 'adventure' after a certain point...but the cast was still fun and sometimes you just have to swallow this kind of writing to enjoy a horror movie.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2017)

Not sure if you guys had seen her videos. She can cook pretty much anything in office.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2017)

Michelle Williams and Tom Hardy are going to be in Venom?

Wow..


----------



## Detective (Sep 28, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Not sure if you guys had seen her videos. She can cook pretty much anything in office.





Witchcraft

Also, instead of a hair straightener, for a brief couple seconds, I thought she was pulling out a huge vibrator/massager.

 

@The World @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2017)

Rest assured, you are definitely not alone. 

With an improvisation skill like hers, she would make an entertaining Survivor participant.

Check out her other videos. She did a lot of crazy stuff in office.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2017)

Any former Jennifer Love Hewitt fan here?

I say former because I doubt she has any fan now. She used to be such a sweetheart, but it's a pain to look at her now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 29, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Any former Jennifer Love Hewitt fan here?
> 
> I say former because I doubt she has any fan now. She used to be such a sweetheart, but it's a pain to look at her now.


Right here buddy..

Dont know what she looks like now but Ol' Jennifer will always be remembered for making my transition through Puberty  easier.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Right here buddy..
> 
> Dont know what she looks like now but Ol' Jennifer will always be remembered for making my transition through Puberty  easier.



Hear hear, my friend.

And I wouldn't want to ruin a friend's sweet memory.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2017)

@Detective




The rest:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 29, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Hear hear, my friend.
> 
> And I wouldn't want to ruin a friend's sweet memory.


Thanks Friend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 29, 2017)

Yasha said:


> @Detective
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That resourcefulness


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2017)

Animal cruelty alert


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2017)

I was hyped for Flatliners.  So even if it is the worst film of the year... I will take one for the team.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## mali (Sep 29, 2017)

sunday bloody sunday- 7/10 "_here come those tired old tits again_" this line almost made up for the lazy ending


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2017)

Delta Force: B-/B

Pretty solid 80's Chuck Norris actioner, although it runs a bit too long. 



Rukia said:


> I was hyped for Flatliners.  So even if it is the worst film of the year... I will take one for the team.



You do that then. For once, I shall dodge the bullet.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 29, 2017)

Ellen Page is not good enough reason for you to watch it, Martial?

Huh? Huh?????


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2017)

Nope! Always been indifferent to her...and "Flatliners" looked bad to me from the first trailer. They're taking a movie that...admittedly wasn't a classic...and making it look so much more generic. 

I shall stay home and watch Children of the Corn movies, thank you very much!


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2017)

I hope you get Hard Candy treatment one day, huh!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2017)

I've already gotten the Hard Candy Treatment!


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2017)

Martial OP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 30, 2017)

Blade Runner 

I still don't find Deckard compelling at all but damn does the film look good. 

A


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2017)

Flatliners: C-

Not as bad as RT claims.  Not good either though.  Unlikable characters.  Illusionary jump scares.  And it all ends rather abruptly.

Disappointed since I enjoyed the original.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2017)

Ellen Page is always likeable 

Driving 1 hour to see Mother! It has better be worth it.


@Ennoea Did you go to Wakayama while in Osaka?


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Ellen Page is always likeable
> 
> Driving 1 hour to see Mother! It has better be worth it.
> 
> ...



Mother was a mistake. Don't watch it, Yash.

Save that money for Blade Runner 2049


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2017)

Too late. Already on the way. Is it bad enough for me to do a Asian Baby Driver U-turn?


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Too late. Already on the way. Is it bad enough for me to do a Asian Baby Driver U-turn?



You will likely prefer to drift into that U-Turn, likely taking out multiple other vehicles(since your driving sucks), in order to avoid the fatal collision course path you've put yourself on with Mother.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2017)

I didn't see it.  Lawrence is an automatic no for me atm.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2017)

"Mother" strikes me as one of those movies that's not reviewable, as it's probably abstract, artsy strange and comes down to the viewers preferences, like "Only God Forgives", David Lynch's films or "Carnosaur".  

I plan on seeing "Tremors" in theaters on Tuesday. Now that's a REAL movie. F@ck that artsy shit. I want giant burrito worms!

Kong: Skull Island: A-

I still love this movie...sexually...It's just so damn vibrant and fun. It's my kind of movie...albeit the kind that I'm not embarrassed to admit my feelings for?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2017)

@Detective 

Still one of my favorite videos dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2017)

Detective said:


> You will likely prefer to drift into that U-Turn, likely taking out multiple other vehicles(since your driving sucks), in order to avoid the fatal collision course path you've put yourself on with Mother.



Suck doesn't begin to describe my driving skill. They haven't invented the term for it yet. I once took out a granny and her chihuahua who were sunbathing in their beautiful garden.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2017)

I didn't go Wakayama Yasha. Wasn't enough time but I'd heard it was beautiful. 

Mother is good if you're in to Arthouse.  But I'm really surprised it got such a wide release.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't know what to think about mother! I didn't figure out the biblical allegory. I spent half the time replying work-related messages, so I was distracted and didn't really know what was going on. Good thing that next week is my last with this awful company.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 1, 2017)

'Transformers: The Last Knight', despite having the worst reviews and box office of the entire series, is somehow the most consistently watchable entry in the series.

I think it's Cogman. He's fucking hilarious.

The movie is still an incoherent pile of shit, though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

I haven't watched any of the non-Shia entries.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I haven't watched any of the non-Shia entries.


Good


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

Persona 5 goty!  So fucking awesome.  Need to squeeze in a replay.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

Polaris OP asf.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2017)

Invasion U.S.A: B-/B

Another Chuck Norris movie. Not bad, but it really does start to drag near the end, which is strange considering the high octane spectacle on display. This movie has lots of explosions, impressive stuntwork and a high body count, being a solid representation of the genre during the 80's. There are a few straggling plot points (why did we need the female reporter again?) and it's very predictable, but it's fun for those who like this kind of stuff. Chuck Norris does a pretty good job here too, being surprisingly cold blooded and terrifying in parts.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2017)

XX

Horror anthology by female directors. Can't say it was very good. The direction was severly lacking and most of the stories had poor executions. I did like the last story but the ending was poor. 

D


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Good for Scott Disick.  Man is living the dream.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 2, 2017)

Taking one for the team. Watching The Foreigner today.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Thank you Yasha!


----------



## Detective (Oct 2, 2017)

@Rukia @Yasha


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2017)

Ah, I got caught up with "Gotham", which continues to regurgitate past storylines, recycle the same character dynamics and...still somehow keep me entertained for the full hour.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 3, 2017)

*The Foreigner
*
Jackie Chan's version of Taken and almost just as fun.

8.5/10


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 3, 2017)

Spider-Man: Homecoming was much better than I anticipated. Michael Keane was great as The Vulture, but I'd like to emphasize how excellent the villain was. That's something you rarely get to say these days.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 3, 2017)

Picked these up today.


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2017)

@Rukia @Yasha @~Gesy~


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2017)

Free on Netflix.  So why not?


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2017)

Blade Runner 2049 this Friday.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2017)

Hyped asf.

Also hyped for Jigsaw.  Really fucking dangerous villain!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2017)

There's going to be some elaborate traps!


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> There's going to be some elaborate traps!



The same could be said for the traps in Gesy's ghetto apartment in NYC, and the rats that no doubt co-occupy it with him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2017)

Tremors: A

Saw it on the big screen, thanks to Harkins Theaters. One of my personal favorites. 



Rukia said:


> Hyped asf.
> 
> Also hyped for Jigsaw.  Really fucking dangerous villain!



I don't know...you were the only one hyped for "Flatliners"...and that's even beneath me. 



Detective said:


> @Rukia @Yasha @~Gesy~



It looks like it could be amusing...or really f@cking annoying...It is from McG, after all...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

Yeah, I just noticed it was McG.  Not nearly as optimistic now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2017)

But hey, McG did good movies such as "Term-"er...Um, "Charli-" no...."This Means-" Ugh..."3 Days to Kill"? Yeah, that was decent. He made...a...decent movie and that's something.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

3 days to kill?  Is that with Kevin Costner?  That movie is lousy!


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @Yasha @~Gesy~


that was stunna at the end. He would get his dick chopped off if it meant she'd suck it first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 3 days to kill?  Is that with Kevin Costner?  That movie is lousy!



No, it was OK


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 4, 2017)

McG is probably the worst director in Hollywood.

That movie is going to suck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2017)

Yo it's Friday the 13th next week


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

Detective said:


> Yo it's Friday the 13th next week


I will be in England.  

Three days in England and a week long cruise coming up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2017)

Seeing Blade Runner today. Will report back the experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @Yasha @~Gesy~



That is like Home Alone meets...I don't know, MartialHorror's fantasy?


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2017)

*Film: *Carnosaur
*Rating:  ★★ *out of _*★★★★★
Comments: *_
*Spoiler*: __ 



Just fucking around with you, Martial.  

I will keep my word and watch it, but as they said at the end of Gladiator... not yet.... not yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2017)

*夫不在の一週間、義父に犯され続け巨根狂いとなった若妻 葵つかさ SSNI-012*

Brilliant acting, nice plot, great chemistry & biology.

9.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

What is that?  Porn?


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2017)

Yasha OP

@The World @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm surprised McG is not just doing porn at this point.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2017)

Seven Death's in the Cats Eye: C+/B-

Italian/French Horror flick that's...strange...Heavy on atmosphere, low on coherent storytelling. I'm still trying to piece this plot together...Why was there a gorilla again? That was...strange...Anyway, it's worth a look if you like these kinds of movies. If not, you'll be bored and confused. 



Detective said:


> *Film: *Carnosaur
> *Rating:  ★★ *out of _*★★★★★
> Comments: *_
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You're cruel!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2017)

IT

Surprisingly well made, not very scary though. Maybe i'm just getting old and more used to it. Maybe its because every scare was too predictable. Cant pinpoint it what i would have done differently to make it scarier but it needed something.

Still a pretty solid movie


----------



## Yasha (Oct 5, 2017)

*Blade Runner 2049
*
@Detective Your prayer had been answered. This shall rank as one of the greatest scifi in recent decades. Better than the original.

@Ennoea Ridley Scott just shat on Nolan.

@Parallax I can totally see LA turning into that dismal place in 30 years.

@Stunna I know you haven't heard of Blade Runner, but I would recommend you watch that first before you check this out.

@The World @~Gesy~ That digital waifu

@Rukia 

The casting is spot on, lots of distinct and likeable characters，very ambitious world-building, and the soundtrack is haunting.

And that heartfelt twist at the end. Oh man 

10/10


----------



## Slice (Oct 5, 2017)

Im planning to watch it next saturday if i find the time


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 5, 2017)

I have free tickets, but I just can't make the time.


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Blade Runner 2049
> *
> @Detective Your prayer had been answered. This shall rank as one of the greatest scifi in recent decades. Better than the original.



Keikaku Dohri





> @Ennoea Ridley Scott just shat on Nolan.



This was not directed by Scott, though. It was Denis Villeneuve, a Canadian director who also directed Arrival, Sicario, Prisoners, Enemy etc.



> @Parallax I can totally see LA turning into that dismal place in 30 years.



People who actually had early screenings of the film mentioned this point was actually inaccurately depicted in the film.

They all agreed that the LA in the film could possibly occur within the next 15-20 years instead.

@Parallax



> @Stunna I know you haven't heard of Blade Runner, but I would recommend you watch that first before you check this out.



I think Stunna is contemplating retiring from NF, so he may not see this.



> @Rukia
> 
> The casting is spot on, lots of distinct and likeable characters，very ambitious world-building, and the soundtrack is haunting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Detective (Oct 5, 2017)

Slice said:


> Im planning to watch it next saturday if i find the time



How is life treating you, mein bruder? I miss our interactions. Hope the new job and city are treating you well.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2017)

LA > NY

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> LA > NY



I have not been to NY but sounds like it's one of the worst places on earth if LA is better than it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2017)

New York is cold.  And the women wear more layers and never get any sun.

That's the main reason California will always win.  Home to the most beautiful women in the country.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 5, 2017)

I expect many of those women are shallow things who just want to bask in the Hollywood light instead of sunlight and rip money off some rich guys 

On Blade Runner 2049, if you are like me, who enjoy seeing tears trickle down a girl's cheek, you'll absolutely love this film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2017)

Children of the Corn 5: F

It's the type of movie where the characters break into someones house to stay the night because no one is home. It's the type of movie where they talk about always sticking together, right before they casually split up in a hostile environment. In essence, it's a typical slasher film...except it forgot the slashing. When the characters weren't getting on my nerves, I was bored. David Carradine and Fred Williamson steal the show...but only appear in cameos...Eva Mendes made her debut here. Even though she has a pivotal role, it's in this shitty movie...she should be even more embarrassed than Charlize Theron, who debuted in "Children of the Corn 3", where she only shows up to take a corn monster tentacle to the crotch.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2017)

Gotta love the Blade Runner 2049 casting

Ana de Armas - perfectly convincing. If I had a virtual gf like her, I wouldn't be interested in real women too.

Ryan Gosling - Lazy acting as usual, but fit for the role

Jared Leto - limited appearance yet makes you hold your breath with his screen presence

Mackenzie Davis - equally limited appearance but so likable. Look forward to her performance in the next movie

Even side characters like the black guy who tries to sell K a horse, the farmer who got retired and the skinny bald guy who talks about the blackout are more memorable than the leads in many films.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2017)

Looking forward to the film. The trailers didn't look that promising but I'm glad it's good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2017)

Blade Runner 2048: D

Nah, kidding. I'd probably rate it an A- right now, but I might bump it up to an A in the future. The movie isn't perfect. It's too long and sometimes it drags,  yet it also feels like a lot was cut out, especially with the lead up to the climax. I hear there is a 4 hour long cut and I suspect what builds up to the 'final battle' was a casualty. I can't even explain what is wrong with it, because it just feels choppy. Yet for the most part, I agree with Yasha. In many ways, it's even more cynical than the first film, yet buried underneath the bleak content is...optimism? warmth? As I believe Yasha put it. There is a strong emotional catharsis that was kind of lacking in the first movie. The performances are great, although Harrison Ford is not in the movie as much as the marketing campaign suggests (he shows up for the last hour, maybe?). Still, Ford is actually...acting...and not doing his normal grumpy routine. I find it funny that for years he seemingly hated Star Wars and Blade Runner, but their revivals seemed to have brought more out of him. The main villain (I won't spoil whom) is f@cking terrifying. I feared for whomever shared the screen with him/her. 

The film does deal with interesting themes and explores them in ways I thought were creative. The whole 'does my electronic girlfriend feel anything?' angle was brilliantly handled, with an amazing pay-off. I loved how that subplot was resolved, as it kinda went in a direction I was not expecting, despite the obvious foreshadowing. Visually, it's breathtaking and imaginative. The special effects are incredible and the cinematography deserves a f@cking award. The sound design is also impactful, especially on the big screen. I always loved the "Blade Runner" score though and this film just updates it a bit. Is it better than the first one? It's close either way, but it's also hard to compare because "Blade Runner" was an innovator and I'm not sure this sequel can boast the same thing. I might like it more though? The reason why I want to give it an A- for now is because while I liked it, it wasn't always easy to sit through. I think I'd change it to an 'A' though because its content is fascinating to think about. I think it's the type of movie that gets better the more you think about it...and the more you forget about how some scenes go on for way too long. 

It's not for everyone and I imagine many viewers will expect something different based on its trailers. It's less about excitement and more about mood. If you've seen the first "Blade Runner", it's definitely the same kind of movie, so watch this or avoid it based on your feelings towards the original. Personally though, it will probably be in my 'Top 10 Favorites' of this year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2017)

Your small intestine is too f@cking long!

Nah just kidding. I watched it at 9pm and I could hear at least 2 guys snoring in my proximity. For me though，I was captivated by Joi the imaginative visuals and great acting (both lead and side characters) through to the end.

It should be in anyone's Top 3 this year and I believe it will become one of the timeless classics by the time LA turns into the shithole shown in the movie. Only time will tell for the former, but I am 100% sure of the latter.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

I have lived everywhere in the US.  California is the nicest.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Your small intestine is too f@cking long!
> 
> Nah just kidding. I watched it at 9pm and I could hear at least 2 guys snoring in my proximity. For me though，I was captivated by Joi the imaginative visuals and great acting (both lead and side characters) through to the end.
> 
> It should be in anyone's Top 3 this year and I believe it will become one of the timeless classics by the time LA turns into the shithole shown in the movie. Only time will tell for the former, but I am 100% sure of the latter.



I'm curious how the 4 hour cut flows. I am always of the opinion that a movie should be as long it needs to be. "Once Upon a Time in America" was reviled when it was released as a 90 minute movie, but the four hour cut is hailed as one of the best flicks of its decade. 

I was never bored with Blade Runner 2048, but occasionally I did grow impatient for it to move on (Jared Leto sure loves to ramble). The only time where I thought it was feeling its length though was right before the climax and I still felt like a lot of material was missing from that segment. One moment, it's being ponderous and moody. The next there is suddenly a big action scene. The climax itself was kind of a mixed bag...too murky for my tastes, but there still manages to be some unique visuals and the emotional pay-off was worth it. I'm thrilled to see a big budgeted movie like this though. It's almost like an anti-blockbuster, something completely different. 

And yes, Joi was excellent. 

Random note: I hear there was a 4 hour cut of "The Man With the Iron Fists"...remember that RZA Kung fu movie with Russell Crowe? It wasn't great, but I'm curious what that was like. Unfortunately, no one really gives a shit about the movie, so I doubt we'll ever get it. 

Also, "Greed (1924)" was supposed to be 8 hours long...Wonder what that would've been like.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2017)

If there is one thing that makes this film great for me, it's the attention to details. Details in casting (what the actors look like), in characters' tics and vocalization to make each of them stand out, in set pieces, in mood expression.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

The art, music, set design, camerawork, technical aspects of the film are perfect.

Any problems lie with the script.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have lived everywhere in the US.  California is the nicest.



I only don't like LA. Yosemite is one of my favourite places on earth and I would visit California again but maybe not LA.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

There are nice areas and bad areas to LA.  And the traffic is really bad, especially during the work week.  But there is a lot to do.  And I like the Sherman Oaks area.  That's typically where I go when I visit LA.  Burbank/Sherman Oaks.

If I want to relax, I go west to Santa Barbara.  Tons of wineries out there, nice beaches, beautiful women.  It's hard to top imo.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2017)

Fair enough. The places I hung out were mostly in downtown LA.

Do you guys want Joi to make a return next sequel? I am usually all for dead characters staying dead, but I love this pairing so much I am hoping for a cheesy chick flick ending. I hope Joi has a consciousness ala Ghost in the Shell and still remember Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, it would be easy for her to make a cameo.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 7, 2017)

Wolf Warrior 2 at $870 million. 

Will it be the first Chinese film to break $1 billion box office?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2017)

I really dislike when creators make 4 hour cuts for mainstream films. You're never gonna release a film so long.  And thus you will edit half the film making the end product at best choppy and at worst incoherent.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2017)

I didn't feel that Blade Runner 2049 was choppy at all. 

I plan to see it again. Is it worth seeing in 3D? I normally dislike 3D because I prefer seeing with my own eyes and don't like to have to wear a special glasses.


----------



## Slice (Oct 7, 2017)

Detective said:


> How is life treating you, mein bruder? I miss our interactions. Hope the new job and city are treating you well.



Everything is great, crazy thats its been over a year already on the new job.
Have some negotiations coming up next week about my salary (as i requested a raise) which has me a bit on edge now.
But i'll manage. Im always crazy nervous until i sit in front of those people. As soon as i can start talking it goes away. 



Yasha said:


> I didn't feel that Blade Runner 2049 was choppy at all.
> 
> I plan to see it again. Is it worth seeing in 3D? I normally dislike 3D because I prefer seeing with my own eyes and don't like to have to wear a special glasses.



Is there even a 3D version?
Im not entirely sure, i got tickets for later this evening and didn't think i saw anything regarding if its 3D or not.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2017)

Damn Weinstien actually got brought down??? Damn he must have fucked with the wrong person. But the story of him wanting in front of a TV reporter is the most entertaining thing he's ever put out in the last 10 years.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2017)

Slice said:


> Everything is great, crazy thats its been over a year already on the new job.
> Have some negotiations coming up next week about my salary (as i requested a raise) which has me a bit on edge now.
> But i'll manage. Im always crazy nervous until i sit in front of those people. As soon as i can start talking it goes away.
> 
> ...



You will do well, don't worry. And I have all the faith in your abilities. I wish you the best, brother.

Also, this film doesn't really have a 3D version. It has an IMAX 2D, which is the format you want to see it in.

I saw it myself last night, and I was left mesmerized. This is the kind of film that will remain with me many, many, many years down the road.

A wonderfully created successor to the original.

And dat soundtrack combined with those scenes and visuals.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2017)

The Snowman Killer is insane.  Removing heads and placing them on the top of Snowmen?  Putting snow heads on the top of Human bodies?  This guy is a fucking maniac!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Wolf Warrior 2 at $870 million.
> 
> Will it be the first Chinese film to break $1 billion box office?



Jesus...WHY!?

The first one wasn't even very good and somehow made the Chinese Army look like garbage, even though it was intended to be propaganda.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Well, it would be easy for her to make a cameo.



For some reason, I thought Mackenzie was the girl playing Ana so I kept praising her acting 

I fear they are going for a cheesy love triangle between Marriette, K and Joi in the next sequel. I want K to stay faithful to Joi until she returns. Use a fleshlight if you have to. 

And I love Ana and apparently next sequel will be centred around her so I really look forward to it.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Jesus...WHY!?
> 
> The first one wasn't even very good and somehow made the Chinese Army look like garbage, even though it was intended to be propaganda.



Chinese love that propaganda garbage. 

The foreigner is decent, dude. I think you will like it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2017)

The Autopsy of Jane Doe: A-

The first half is great, mostly staying focused on the task at hand and doing an incredible job at building up the central mystery. It's moody, spooky and I wasn't entirely sure where it was going. The problem is that the build up is so strong...that it almost becomes impossible to give a satisfactory pay-off. The first half is great, but the second half is...just...good? It's exciting and has some creepy moments, but it's hard not to feel some disappointment considering the strong set-up. The acting is really good though and the cinematography is top notch. The whole 'I want to leave this  lifestyle, but I don't want to upset my Father' dynamic went nowhere though. I also ddn't like the ending.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm fine with downers when they're scary or memorable, but this just felt like it was filling the quota. It was surprisingly underwhelming, considering how much I was invested in the characters. 






Yasha said:


> Chinese love that propaganda garbage.
> 
> The foreigner is decent, dude. I think you will like it.



I'll see "The Foreigner" this week. I get China loving propaganda, but "Wolf Warrior" did the propaganda poorly. A handful of white dudes pretty much kick the shit out of the Chinese military, only stopped by a lone warrior.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah, Autopsy of Jane Doe was great!


----------



## Yasha (Oct 8, 2017)

Like Martial said, first half was great but second half was a let down.



MartialHorror said:


> I'll see "The Foreigner" this week. I get China loving propaganda, but "Wolf Warrior" did the propaganda poorly. A handful of white dudes pretty much kick the shit out of the Chinese military, only stopped by a lone warrior.



White people beating the crap out of chinese military? That's so politically incorrect. But then the Japanese were beating all the chinese except Yip Man, too. So I guess the chinese peasants only care about who is the last man standing.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 8, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Jesus...WHY!?
> 
> The first one wasn't even very good and somehow made the Chinese Army look like garbage, even though it was intended to be propaganda.



The sequel is much better than the first one. The over-the-top action set pieces are like we're back in 80's America again.

I suggest you give it a watch just for your general education, since it's the most commercially successful Chinese film of all time.

I wouldn't say it's the -best- of all time though. IMO that honor belongs to Ju Dou (1990), Farewell my Concubine (1993) or Hero (2002). 

Hero will always be my personal favorite because it's the movie that made me want to learn Chinese. Even if now, a decade later, I can see why some people don't like it.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 8, 2017)

@mr_shadow Have you seen Ang Lee's early works, eg Eat Drink Man Woman, The Banquet? They are the best.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 8, 2017)

Yasha said:


> @mr_shadow Have you seen Ang Lee's early works, eg Eat Drink Man Woman, The Banquet? They are the best.



I haven't, no. I've only seen his post-Crouching Tiger films.

I guess because Taiwanese cinema is still considered kind of separate from "Chinese" cinema?

While after the reunification all famous Hong Kong directors and actors started working in the mainland, so their pre-unification catalogues have been retroactively absorbed into the canon of "Chinese" film.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 8, 2017)

Give it a shot if you can access it in mainland. Eat Drink Man Woman is my absolute favourite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 8, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Give it a shot if you can access it in mainland. Eat Drink Man Woman is my absolute favourite.



I will. And also I live in Hong Kong now, so it's no problem.


----------



## Slice (Oct 8, 2017)

Blade Runner is really good.
At times i thought that the world looked a tad bit too clean at times (compared to the first one) but thats pretty much the only complaint i had.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2017)

Slice said:


> Blade Runner is really good.
> At times i thought that the world looked a tad bit too clean at times (compared to the first one) but thats pretty much the only complaint i had.



I heard the cleaning robots were imported from future Germany. Dat efficiency plothole is now explained!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't care about this stupid Justice League movie.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't care about this stupid Justice League movie.



My man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't care about this stupid Justice League movie.


But you're optimistic about Tomb Raider.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> But you're optimistic about Tomb Raider.


I'm biased.  Alicia Vikander fan.  If it's terrible, I will admit it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yasha (Oct 8, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> I will. And also I live in Hong Kong now, so it's no problem.



Can you speak Cantonese now? HK films are very, very different when you watch the original compared to subbed/dubbed version. Especially Stephen Chow’s. Cantonese is an amazing dialect.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 8, 2017)

Ana de Armas is basically a younger, prettier and more symmetrical replication of Felicity Jones. That Cuban charm.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Like Martial said, first half was great but second half was a let down.
> 
> 
> 
> White people beating the crap out of chinese military? That's so politically incorrect. But then the Japanese were beating all the chinese except Yip Man, too. So I guess the chinese peasants only care about who is the last man standing.



Yeah but at least "Yip Man" balanced it somewhat by having a random kung fu dude beat a Japanese dude, only to eventually lose because he took on more people than he could handle. "Wolf Warrior" took that to ridiculous extremes. 



mr_shadow said:


> The sequel is much better than the first one. The over-the-top action set pieces are like we're back in 80's America again.
> 
> I suggest you give it a watch just for your general education, since it's the most commercially successful Chinese film of all time.
> 
> ...



I'll see it when it comes out on netflix. "Wolf Warrior" wasn't particularly good, but it wasn't bad either, just kind of misguided and mediocre. I'm certainly curious to see what the sequel looks like considering all the hype.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Ana de Armas is basically a younger, prettier and more symmetrical replication of Felicity Jones. That Cuban charm.



Good thing you mentioned the symmetrical aspect, because aside from having similar haircuts as brunettes, they actually do not look that much alike.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 8, 2017)

Detective said:


> Good thing you mentioned the symmetrical aspect, because aside from having similar haircuts as brunettes, they actually do not look that much alike.



I need to book an appointment with my optician. Many Caucasians look the same to me. Most black guys look the same to me. ALL Indians look the same to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2017)

Under Siege: B+

Steven Seagal's best movie. Tommy Lee Jones and Gary Busy are great as the villains. The action is bloody and exciting. My only complaint is how the love interest is shoehorned into the narrative. She gets tolerable, but initially was too annoying for my tastes.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I need to book an appointment with my optician. Many Caucasians look the same to me. Most black guys look the same to me. ALL Indians look the same to me.



Yash.... those variously shaped, variously coloured, clothing wearing traffic cones you encounter while driving... are actually human beings, brother. It's not okay to hit them.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 8, 2017)

Detective said:


> Yash.... those variously shaped, variously coloured, clothing wearing traffic cones you encounter while driving... are actually human beings, brother. It's not okay to hit them.



It's okay. I only hit the small ones


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Can you speak Cantonese now? HK films are very, very different when you watch the original compared to subbed/dubbed version. Especially Stephen Chow’s. Cantonese is an amazing dialect.



Some, yeah. But not enough to watch movies without subtitles, yet.

I try to practice as much as I can, but I think I end up mostly speaking a kind of "Mandonese" - Cantonese pronunciation but Mandarin vocabulary and idiom.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 9, 2017)

*Chasing Dragon
*
I guess this is the best Wong Jing can do.

6.5/10


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Chasing Dragon
> *
> I guess this is the best Wong Jing can do.
> 
> 6.5/10



I saw that one too.

I liked the set design work that went into re-creating 1960's Hong Kong, including the now-demolished Walled City. The cinematography was also gorgeous. But I didn't care much for the plot.

Also Donnie Yen's wig was distracting. I kept thinking of that one embarrassing time they had him playing Sun Wukong...


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Some, yeah. But not enough to watch movies without subtitles, yet.
> 
> I try to practice as much as I can, but I think I end up mostly speaking a kind of "Mandonese" - Cantonese pronunciation but Mandarin vocabulary and idiom.





Yasha said:


> Can you speak Cantonese now? HK films are very, very different when you watch the original compared to subbed/dubbed version. Especially Stephen Chow’s. Cantonese is an amazing dialect.




Rukia and I are Timon and Pumba in this scenario.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 9, 2017)

Detective said:


> Rukia and I are Timon and Pumba in this scenario.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 9, 2017)

@mr_shadow 下一他弄戏来，写着倒，或两岸像这样猿声加入啼不住乱码，因为Detective看见轻舟自己已过名字一定万重山心痒痒，想知道床前我们明月说他光什么。

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

Welp.  I'm off.  Flying to England tomorrow. Starting a 10 day cruise to Norway, Belgium, Holland, and France on Friday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yasha (Oct 10, 2017)

Rukia is cruising through an easy life.


----------



## Slice (Oct 10, 2017)

I somewhat care about the Justice League movie.
Because i hope it will stop people making fun of Aquaman.
If it accomplishes at least that, i am satisfied


----------



## Indra (Oct 10, 2017)

Waiting to see what happens to the live adaptions of Lion Ling and Alladin.

RIP 90s..


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2017)

Slice said:


> I somewhat care about the Justice League movie.
> Because i hope it will stop people making fun of Aquaman.
> If it accomplishes at least that, i am satisfied



Too much cgi. It just looks lazy and crap.  Which is a real shame. There's nothing exciting about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

What an ugly world they have created.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm looking forward to "Justice League", but I'm not expecting it to be a good movie. I do hope Snyder and Co proves me wrong though. The tragedy of "Batman Vs Superman"- for me, someone who doesn't give a shit about the comics- is that it tried to be more than the traditional comic book fare. It was ambitious and both tonally and stylistically different from the rest of the current trend of superhero flicks. I respect it for not just emulating the Marvel Formula...something "Suicide Squad" ended up kind of trying to do (in post)...too bad the movie wasn't very good.

But for his ambitions, I'd like Snyder to score a winner.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 10, 2017)

*How to get away with Murder 
*
My kind of drama. Cut-throat world of defense attorneys. The lead black woman overacts a little, the young puppies are a bit fresh, the plot is pretty good. Overall, good job for managing to hold my attention.

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2017)

Clear and Present Danger: A-

Good stuff. My 2nd favorite Jack Ryan flick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 11, 2017)

@Rukia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2017)

I went car hunting today...lots of test drives...my butt is soooo sore right now.

I'm leaning on a 2016 Hyundai Accent. But for now, my brain and bottom need resting.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 11, 2017)

I wouldn't trust the korean even it comes to women and cars.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2017)

Under the Skin: C-

I thought it was boring. I will concede that it has some interesting visuals and the music is great, but every scene drones on for too long and they tend to get repetitive. For what it's worth, the film does serve a function for a certain audience...The high brow kind who loves artsier stuff...but I'm more of a "Carnosaur 3: Primal Species" kind of guy...and that transcends art. 



Yasha said:


> I wouldn't trust the korean even it comes to women and cars.



What about the men?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2017)

Korean men are either ladyboys or wifebeaters. 

Or incompetent cops.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I went car hunting today...lots of test drives...my butt is soooo sore right now.
> 
> I'm leaning on a 2016 Hyundai Accent. But for now, my brain and bottom need resting.



Hyundai has really changed their ways over the last ten years. Their main designer used to be the one who created the M cars for BMW. There is a new Hyundai called the I30 N, which is basically a Golf R on steroids.

However, in my opinion, you may want to check out Mazda if you are already checking out Hyundai. I know people laugh at the Zoom Zoom motto, but they are amazingly styled these days, to go along with excellent performance/reliability. And come loaded with features.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2017)

How is your driving skill, Detective? You're Asian, too.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2017)

I have on my roadkill list 5 mammals (2 of which are primates), 12 reptiles including a baby crocodile, 3 birds (almost managed to add kiwi to the list, but it dodged my wheel just in time), 2 amphibians and 1 fish (fuck GPS).


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2017)

Yasha said:


> How is your driving skill, Detective? You're Asian, too.



Impeccable. My eidetic memory allows my motor skills to remain sharp, as I can combine it into muscle memory. When I drive in town, I remain at or 1 km below the speed limit, and can maintain that speed continuously. Always use turn singles, stop at stop signs, and follow the right-of-way and rules of the road(this also plays into ensuring my insurance rates are very cost effective). Besides, safety for yourself and others is the main priority. Driving faster saves you possibly seconds here or there, but if you fuck up badly, that will cost you more grief than a lifetime can cover.

If I want to have fun in the vehicle, there is roads out of town with nice winds, turns, and no actual speed limit where I can safely indulge. That, or I rent a vehicle for the race track to let loose. 

I am a very technical driver in the literal sense. I know exactly how to best utilize the aspects of the vehicle, and drive according to the letter of the law. This helps out a lot, because there are some fucking maniacs out there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2017)

Detective said:


> Hyundai has really changed their ways over the last ten years. Their main designer used to be the one who created the M cars for BMW. There is a new Hyundai called the I30 N, which is basically a Golf R on steroids.
> 
> However, in my opinion, you may want to check out Mazda if you are already checking out Hyundai. I know people laugh at the Zoom Zoom motto, but they are amazingly styled these days, to go along with excellent performance/reliability. And come loaded with features.



I was looking at some Mazdas, but they were either above my pricerange or desired mileage. I'm trying to avoid financing right now. 



Yasha said:


> I have on my roadkill list 5 mammals (2 of which are primates), 12 reptiles including a baby crocodile, 3 birds (almost managed to add kiwi to the list, but it dodged my wheel just in time), 2 amphibians and 1 fish (fuck GPS).



I think I hit a bunny. I saw it run across the road, right in front of my car and I thought I felt a bump....but I drive a 2005 Suzuki Forenza and I feel literal bumps in the road, so I don't know. When I inspected everything afterwards, I saw no trace of it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2017)

i only had one road kill but ffs i hit a damn cat


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2017)

That would make me sad, for I love all the pussies. Especially when they're furry.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 12, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I have on my roadkill list 5 mammals (2 of which are primates), 12 reptiles including a baby crocodile, 3 birds (almost managed to add kiwi to the list, but it dodged my wheel just in time), 2 amphibians and 1 fish (fuck GPS).


you're not fooling me, your poor driving skills are a front

you just like smooshing animals with your car


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i only had one road kill but ffs i hit a damn cat





MartialHorror said:


> I think I hit a bunny. I saw it run across the road, right in front of my car and I thought I felt a bump....but I drive a 2005 Suzuki Forenza and I feel literal bumps in the road, so I don't know. When I inspected everything afterwards, I saw no trace of it.



HOW COULD YOU!? YOU GUYS ARE MONSTERS!!!




Stringer said:


> you're not fooling me, your poor driving skills are a front
> 
> you just like smooshing animals with your car



I love animals. I just hate humans.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2017)

Well, I bought a Red Hyundai Accent...and it was one of the most draining experiences of my life...which really says a lot about how lucky I've been in my 31 years...

Blair Witch: B

Same feelings as before. Fun, but too flawed to be considered great...or even a cult favorite. It's entertaining, moves faster than its predecessor and has plenty of freaky and harrowing moments, but the characters are prone to dumb decisions and it wastes a lot of terrifying and/or interesting ideas. The drone amounts to nothing. The thing in the girls foot amounts to nothing. The underground tunnel amounts to nothing. I liked all of this stuff while it was happening, but the pay-offs were weak.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2017)

Did you choose red because it could conceal the bloodstain?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Did you choose red because it could conceal the bloodstain?



No, I just red because...the blue one had already sold...and the silver one was too expensive.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> No, I just red because...the blue one had already sold...and the silver one was too expensive.



Oh ok, lucky you then. I would have paid more for red because it conceals bloodstain.

What happened to your old car? Destroyed it with the body?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2017)

To be honest, I had always thought Ryan Gosling was one of the most overrated actors in the business. I thought (and still do) Drive was overrated. I thought La La Land was overrated. 

But after Blade Runner 2049, I am a fan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Oh ok, lucky you then. I would have paid more for red because it conceals bloodstain.
> 
> What happened to your old car? Destroyed it with the body?



Yup...lol, my old car (also red) was a piece of shit and the Dealerships Managers' reaction to it was funny/embarrassing. 



Yasha said:


> To be honest, I had always thought Ryan Gosling was one of the most overrated actors in the business. I thought (and still do) Drive was overrated. I thought La La Land was overrated.
> 
> But after Blade Runner 2049, I am a fan.



Agree about "Drive". I think Gosling is great, but I'm tired of his...default characterization? Movies like "Drive", "Only God Forgives", etc has him being an internal performer but I often find that kind of acting to be boring. "Blade Runner 2049" has something similar, but they did more with it. Usually, I prefer his kinds of roles like in "The Nice Guys".


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2017)

Rose McGowan really irks me. She was all about using her sexuality to get ahead but now acts hurt like she was exploited. But she's sold herself as a sex symbol. Not saying Weinstein isn't a piece of garbage but she was all for it as long as it got her what she wanted.  Now she blames and swears at all men etc but what about personal responsibility??


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2017)

And Casey Affleck might be a dick but he's a pretty good actor.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 13, 2017)

I LOVE Drive! and I don't think it's overrated at all. That movie is not as bland as people seem to think.


----------



## Didi (Oct 13, 2017)

A REAL HUMAN BEAN

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Rose McGowan really irks me. She was all about using her sexuality to get ahead but now acts hurt like she was exploited. But she's sold herself as a sex symbol. Not saying Weinstein isn't a piece of garbage but she was all for it as long as it got her what she wanted.  Now she blames and swears at all men etc but what about personal responsibility??



I don't get the correlation. Being a sex symbol does not make you 'rape approved'.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2017)

The Foreigner: B-/B

It was entertaining, but you can tell it's based on a novel and is struggling to keep the story intact. The narrative awkwardly shifts perspectives, sometimes focusing more on Jackie Chan's quest and other times becoming so entrenched in Pierce Brosnan's independent story and the inner-workings of the IRA that you almost start to forget about Jackie Chan's quest. Eventually it starts to get cluttered with too many subplots, with an ending that outright confused me. It's not particularly satisfying either, because 


*Spoiler*: __ 



If it's Jackie Chan's story, even though he gets his revenge, he didn't really find the terrorists...Other people did and he ultimately bullied his way to get it. Throughout most of the film, he's just in the background, only taking the center stage in the first act and third act. If it's Pierce Brosnan's story, he's constantly on the defensive, making him somewhat of an underdog and yet we're expected to...root against him? I think? Did Jackie Chan just think he was involved in the bombings? Or was he actually involved in the bombings? Either way, I was confused and the movie let Jackie off too nicely.




BUT-

The acting was great and Brosnan, Jackie and the supporting cast are able to carry the dense material admirably. The action was good and it moved at a swift pace. Furthermore, while the script might've become cluttered, it did still keep my interest. I was always wondering where it would go and who would emerge as the villain, even though I still knew because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 It's a Chinese co-production and Jackie don't play villains


. Even if I predicted a lot of the twists and turns, I wasn't actively thinking about how I could predict them as I was watching it, a sign that I was invested despite the flaws. Could it have been great? Yes and I think that's why critics have bared their fangs at it. The potential was there and you can tell that "The Foreigner" is trying to be more than a generic popcorn flick, but it stumbles just enough to keep it from reaching greatness. Yet it was entertaining and minimally, I'd say it was 'decent'. I don't know if I'd recommend it as a theatrical experience (unless the cast interests you that much), but definitely worth a rental.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2017)

I love Brosnan's Irish accent so much.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't get the correlation. Being a sex symbol does not make you 'rape approved'.


I'm not saying that. I made that post before the rape allegation. But what i find hypocritical is she's been calling out other actresses and being quite a bully herself but was making films with Weinstein herself not long ago?? Ashley Judd for instance came forward and exposed it all without shitting on other actresses.

I was watching interviews of her and she was talking about how Hollywood exploited her sexuality but honestly speaking. She was part of the problem there. I feel bad for her but she's a grown woman. You can have a discussion about the state of Hollywood without degrading everyone and absolving yourself.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2017)

Joi made you fall in love at first sight, but I admit Luv has been growing on me lately. This scene is so timeless.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2017)

MINDHUNTERS

SO GOOD

FINCHER OP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2017)

@Rukia 

Samara Weaving is extremely hot. Bella thorne was terrible in the movie but at least the kiss was hot.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2017)

@The World Do you dream of electric sheep?


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2017)

Yasha said:


> @The World Do you dream of electric sheep?



No, he dreams of plastic yet flat production line KPOP models.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2017)

@Detective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2017)

Detective said:


> No, he dreams of plastic yet flat production line KPOP models.


only if they're QT grills



@Yasha 

I always knew Japanese were heartless soulless creatures

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2017)

Not knowing how to express themselves makes them real. More real than the kpop girls who like to fake them anyway.

The winking and heart hand gesture disgust me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2017)

Going in Style (2017): B-

Safe, harmless movie starring Michael Caine, Morgan Freeman and Alan Arkin. Easy, enjoyable and forgettable.


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Not knowing how to express themselves makes them real. More real than the kpop girls who like to fake them anyway.
> 
> The winking and heart hand gesture disgust me.




That's because you 2 are a soulless abomination

search your non existent heart, you know it to be true.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 15, 2017)

The World said:


> That's because you 2 are a soulless abomination
> 
> search your non existent heart, you know it to be true.



I did fine without a soul. 


@MartialHorror Seen this?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2017)

Blade Runner 2048

Pretty solid continuation. I have to say it looks stunning. It's really beautiful and a true successor to the original. Something we haven't got in years with bad sequels. It's well acted, and I like how they keep the film noir feel of the first one and don't turn it in to some generic action film. And the main villain is something akin to the Terminator. I wish they had more scenes though, a compelling villain. 

My only issue would be it ends too quickly. It's like a setup and now God knows how long we'll have to wait for the next one. If there is one that is.

B


----------



## Yasha (Oct 15, 2017)

Who knows how many years Harrison Ford has left, so if they have plan for sequel they better start working on it now. I just hope 2049 won't flop or else there could be difficulty securing budget.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2017)

I doubt there will be a sequel


----------



## The World (Oct 16, 2017)

Enno not commenting at all on kpawp

thats cute

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2017)

Yeah, "Blade Runner 2049" under performed...so expect a sequel in another 30 years.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 16, 2017)

And show a new-gen bladerunner hunting down oldass Ryan Gosling. Then a skeleton was found in Ryan's closet. It turns out to belong to Deckard. Under microscope, there is an engraving starting with N7. 

And me watching all these, with blurry eyes (cataract) and shaky legs (Parkinson's).


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2017)

"Carnosaur" actually kind of functions as a "Blade Runner" sequel.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2017)

It (2017)

9/10


----------



## teddy (Oct 16, 2017)

Spiderman: Homecoming

once i got over the fact that i was watching a new spidey movie, the whole thing felt disappointing. the comedy was hit or miss, the action was nowhere near as memorable as Spiderman 1 & 2, and the complete lack of any reference to uncle ben who plays a huge part in shaping peter's outlook as a hero annoyed the shit out of me. keaton's performance was good but it's not enough to compensate for the rest of the movie

D+


----------



## Detective (Oct 16, 2017)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It (2017)
> 
> 9/10



CBG!?





teddy said:


> Spiderman: Homecoming
> 
> once i got over the fact that i was watching a new spidey movie, the whole thing felt disappointing. the comedy was hit or miss, the action was nowhere near as memorable as Spiderman 1 & 2, and the complete lack of any reference to uncle been who plays a huge part in shaping peter's outlook as a hero annoyed the shit out of me. keaton's performance was good but it's not enough to compensate for the rest of the movie
> 
> D+



teddy,

Long time no see, fam

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2017)

The World said:


> Enno not commenting at all on kpawp
> 
> thats cute


They do fake it tbf.


----------



## teddy (Oct 17, 2017)

Detective said:


> teddy,
> 
> Long time no see, fam

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The World (Oct 17, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> They do fake it tbf.


you hooked up with an idol and they faked an orgasm? 


Blackpink GOT7 Twice and BTS all have pages and pages of Vlive app chatting with their fans.

So if they are faking it, they are putting in a hell of alot of trouble to fake it.

If so, blackpink can be fake to me all they want, if they showered me with QT grillness all day.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2017)

But all girl groups fake it. Esp the aegyo. The game is the game.


----------



## The World (Oct 17, 2017)

Idc because Jennie and Lisa love doing it.


----------



## The World (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## The World (Oct 17, 2017)

The World said:


>


----------



## The World (Oct 17, 2017)

@Yasha 

you ever see this movie ? shit is hilarious


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2017)

Halloween 5: F

The worst of the franchise. I love how when the cops plan a stakeout at Michaels' old house, they somehow missed the room with all of those perfectly lit candles and the shrine of corpses...


----------



## Yasha (Oct 17, 2017)

The World said:


> @Yasha
> 
> you ever see this movie ? shit is hilarious



Nah, this is more hilarious 



The World said:


> you hooked up with an idol and they faked an orgasm?
> 
> 
> Blackpink GOT7 Twice and BTS all have pages and pages of Vlive app chatting with their fans.
> ...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2017)

Friday the 13th (1980)- B (I would usually give it a B+ or A-)

Honestly, I think I liked it LESS on the big screen, even though I still do like it. Part of me even loves this, as it defined what scared me at a young age. There is certainly some greatness to be found here thanks to a foreboding atmosphere, beautiful cinematography and solid suspense building, but it hasn't aged all that well in other areas. There is a lot of gratuitous padding and one glaring plot hole (how did the killer throw the body through the window and immediately drive up afterwards?). I do love how any of these characters can emerge as the protagonist (whom is ultimately chosen through a process of elimination) and they do have a surprising amount of depth. There is a lot of implied baggage accompanying all of them and I respect that their histories are portrayed subtlety. The movie avoids a lot of the archetypes, so there is no token slut or virginal heroine. No one fits the jerk joke or geek role. Everyone gets along well. The final scare is great.

But on the big screen, I felt like I could see too much. Part of what made the movie unnerving to me on the small screen is the stuff happening in the background. Something moves behind a curtain, catching a characters attention, but is it the wind or the killer? On the small screen, if you look closely, you can see fingers grabbing the curtain. On the big screen, you clearly see those fingers and they're impossible to miss. I just think the visuals have more power when you can't make out all the details. Occasionally, it made the experience more interesting. For example, when Ned sees someone entering a cabin, we clearly see the killers' face for a split second. It looked like Betsy Palmer and not a stunt double. I've never noticed that before.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2017)

I was never a huge fan of Friday the 13th.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2017)

It's my favorite horror franchise, as each entry contributed to the series in some way and they're all entertaining for what they are.


----------



## mali (Oct 18, 2017)

Edward II- 5/10 i might as well of just read the screen-play to myself in an abandoned pre-industrial building with a bunch of crackheads with fine art degrees. the soundtrack is nice though. if your looking for a jarman stage to screen adaptation, jump right on to the good stuff with either the tempest or caravaggio.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2017)

Jaws in Japan (AKA: Psycho Shark): F

Wow...this has to be one of the worst movies I have ever seen in my entire life...Seriously, imagine "Vacancy" without the production value or competency and all of its characters are annoying as f@ck...and then the fakest CGI shark ever suddenly arrives at the last 5 minutes and eats everyone. What. The. F@CK!?


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2017)

Hey boo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 19, 2017)

that girl looks underage Gesy, wats wrong witchu?


----------



## The World (Oct 19, 2017)

who's the gay ass mod who purged all these posts?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2017)

Heading to Japan. Anyone wanna buy a Tenga let me know.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2017)

Millionaire's Express: B+

Also known as "Shanghai Express", it's a martial arts/comedy/western that's pretty bizzare. Lots of recognizable genre actors (Sammo Hung, Yuen Biao, Eric Tsang, Jimmy Wang Yu, James Tien, Richard Norton, Cynthia Rothrock, Rosamund Kwan, Bolo Yeung, Wu Ma and others whose names I don't know off the top of my head) and an unlimited supply of characters and subplots...yet it kind of works here, even if a lot of characters and subplots are lost in the shuffle. The movie is also amazingly anachronistic, with some bandits dressed like 80's punks and others wearing the old fashioned kung fu garb. The action is exciting and the stunts are amazing (Yuen Biao cartwheels off a burning two story house), while the comedy usually amused me.

The only reason I didn't give it a higher rating is because 
- The version I watched was inconsistent with its subtitles. Not everything was translated. 
- I think some characters should've had stronger pay-offs during the final battle. 
- The nationalistic message at the end felt shoehorned in.

Nevertheless, a very entertaining genre flick. 



Yasha said:


> Heading to Japan. Anyone wanna buy a Tenga let me know.



You should prepare your visit by watching "Jaws in Japan".


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 20, 2017)

*Blade Runner (Original): *7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2017)

Masters of Horror: Incident on and Off a Mountain Road: B-/B

Anyone remember 'Masters of Horror', where the gimmick was that each episode was directed by an iconic horror director, like John Carpenter or Dario Argento? This was the pilot and it was...decent. There is some good stuff here, from some imaginative ideas and grotesque imagery...to some really hokey stuff too. Still, it was consistently entertaining. Don Coscarelli (of "Phantasm" fame) was the director.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2017)

@Detective

Advice needed. I punched a busty jap woman on the breast causing bruises on her nipple. She is crying now. What should I do? Should I punch her on the other breast for the sake of symmetry?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> @Detective
> 
> Advice needed. I punched a busty jap woman on the breast causing bruises on her nipple. She is crying now. What should I do? Should I punch her on the other breast for the sake of symmetry?



You offer to watch "Jaws in Japan" as penance, because I am not going to be the only one who suffered through th- I mean, because it's a form of punishment in Japan...and can get you laid?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2017)

Cartels: F

Pretty shitty Steven Seagal movie. Actually, this is a Luke Goss movie that's rudely interrupted by a Steven Seagal movie during the 3rd act. They build up to either a fight between Goss and Georges St-Pierre or Pierre and the Russian dude, because either would provide some catharsis to the conflict...but instead Seagal just shows up and hogs the limelight, even though he wasn't in the rest of the movie that much. It REALLY feels like the original script was corrupted to fit Seagal and his body double. The doubling is especially hilarious because Seagal's character actually takes some bumps, but Seagal himself doesn't sell any of them. He looks bored and fatter than ever. 

Luke Goss does good though and St-Pierre has potential as a heavy, but most of the fight scenes are sluggish and awkward. The script is a mess and the characters are poorly written. Otherwise, it's the same ole Seagal shit.


----------



## Detective (Oct 20, 2017)

Yasha said:


> @Detective
> 
> Advice needed. I punched a busty jap woman on the breast causing bruises on her nipple. She is crying now. What should I do? Should I punch her on the other breast for the sake of symmetry?



I feel we should think back to what the homie Newton would think about this situation.  For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.

Allow her to kick you in the balls. Or specifically one ball.


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2017)

what the fuck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2017)

Detective said:


> I feel we should think back to what the homie Newton would think about this situation.  For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.
> 
> Allow her to kick you in the balls. Or specifically one ball.



Nah, good point but applied wrongly. Newton's third law says my fist hurts from the punching too, so we're even.



MartialHorror said:


> ...and can get you laid?



Negative. I could only afford her for 1 hour. Time's up before she finished sobbing. I suspect it's a fraud.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2017)

The World said:


> what the fuck?



That looks amazing!


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2017)

@Yasha stop making racist videos bruv


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2017)

Japan hates foreigners. We got shouted on a bus for talking.

Is Happy Death Day any good?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2017)

The Japanese also hate themselves if the suicide rates is any indication. 



Ennoea said:


> Is Happy Death Day any good?


Heard it to be average and pretty much used the typical "time loop" formula


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 21, 2017)

Picked these up this week.


----------



## The World (Oct 21, 2017)

wheres masterace? he will probably get a kick out of this

chloe saying daddy over and over. He likes em young

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 21, 2017)

Harvey Weinstein, the movie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2017)

Harvey is a creep, but I find it funny that all these stars are giving him the Julius Caesar treatment now that it's out in the open.

Some of these people knew for yeeeears ..decades even..about what he was doing. But now that it's the hot story they decided to voice their opinion?  Fuck outta here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 22, 2017)

*Mindhunter (TV Series) - *7/10


----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2017)

@Stringer Montreal was lit man.


----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2017)

Back in August. I forgot you were from there! I'll try to come back next year.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 22, 2017)

t'inquiète, c'est cool mec 

so what d'you do in your stay here, which places did you visit?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2017)

Masters of Horror: Dreams in the Witch House- B-

This one was directed by Stuart Gordon ("Re-animator", "From Beyond"). I would've given it a B if it weren't for the ending, which left a bad taste in my mouth. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't like downer endings for the sake of downer endings and this one seemed especially...downer...To me, a good downer haunts you. This just felt tacked on and yet drawn out for too long. 




Up until then, there is some freaky imagery and decent pacing. There's also something darkly humorous about it. Not great, but decent enough.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2017)

Bluebeard said:


> *Mindhunter (TV Series) - *9.5/10



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

You guys hyped for Jigsaw?


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You guys hyped for Jigsaw?



  

In other news dude, I picked up a S8+ smartphone last week. Fucking awesome. I will likely be upgrading my smartwatch to match up with it this week.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2017)

Masters of Horror: Dance of the Dead- B

Of the first 3 episodes, this has been my favorite. It's directed by Tobe Hooper ("Texas Chainsaw Massacre") and it focuses on atmosphere and world building instead of scares or story. Throughout the majority of the running-time, you won't even know what the plot is. But the cast, cinematography and the strange workings of this world were well done. It's not for everyone, but I thought it was an interesting experiment. 

I've also seen "Jenifer", the 4th episode. It's directed by Dario Argento, but it sucked pretty badly and is easily the worst at this point. I'd rate it an F. 




Rukia said:


> You guys hyped for Jigsaw?



Sure. I don't think it's necessary and I'm not expecting much, but the trailer won me over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TGM (Oct 24, 2017)

So I saw the new Andrew Garfield flick *Breathe*, which I totally only saw because it shares the same name as a short film I made. And yes, I also totally wrote a full review of it in which I compare the two.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 24, 2017)

Detective said:


> You're a fellow Canadian!? Why am I only learning this now!?


I had a talk with mbxx

apparently webmasters slipped in a number of protocols inside the forum's matrix to limit the amount of Canadian bromance, our countrymen's combined good taste and common sense are too much for its servers to handle

their configurations had to buffer before this moment happened


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2017)

Masters of Horror: Chocolate- D

It does have a strange concept where a dude tries some chocolate and ends up having these out of body experiences where he sees through the eyes of a women he doesn't know. He gradually becomes obsessed with her and...meh. It was technically a better crafted short than "Jenifer", but I had difficulty swallowing the story. I can buy the basic concept, but not his obsession with her. What's strange is that the guy is somewhat charming, but once he decides he 'loves' this woman...even though the reason why seems to be that he had sex with an Asian dude in her body...He starts overselling the creepiness and the dialogue becomes hokey and it's just kind of lame. 

Two stinkers in a row. Hopefully episode 6 is better.


----------



## Detective (Oct 24, 2017)

Stringer said:


> I had a talk with mbxx
> 
> apparently webmasters slipped in a number of protocols inside the forum's matrix to limit the amount of Canadian bromance, our countrymen's combined good taste and common sense are too much for its servers to handle
> 
> their configurations had to buffer before this moment happened



Fuck this cruel world

   





...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 24, 2017)

Also,

Toronto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Montreal


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2017)

Curse of Chucky: B

A surprisingly solid, well crafted horror flick. My only problem is that it's so formulaic that I correctly predicted the bulk of the revelations, who would die and when they'd die. But nevertheless, there is some good suspense and jumps. Chucky was pretty menacing too.

Cult of Chucky: B+

This has more flaws than its predecessor, such as a weak ending, some weak resolutions and some serious continuity retcons...Seriously, didn't Chucky and Tiffany have kids? Is "Seed of Chucky" no longer canon? There's also some dumb moments, but I thought this was hilarious and even better, unpredictable. One of the problems with "Child's Play" is that there reached a point where we got used to the doll and one of the issues with "Curse" was that it was trying to build up a mystery that we already knew the answer to because we had presumably watched the other ones. This one goes into some bizarre territory, taking the franchise in a new and interesting direction. But I was constantly being thrown off my guard, like when Chucky interacts with some of the institutionalized patients. Chucky keeps trying to kill a crazy woman who is using the doll as a surrogate for her dead child...the problem is she killed her kid and keeps 'killing' Chucky before he could get to her. I love that shit. This may even be my favorite of the franchise, although I haven't seen most of them in years.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 24, 2017)

Detective said:


> Also,
> 
> Toronto>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Montreal




>tfw you trynna make a clapback but all of them are terrible


----------



## Stringer (Oct 24, 2017)

I'll give it to you tbh, architecturally and business-wise the 6ix has nothing to envy to Montreal

but my man we are the city of festivals and game chicks, this place has a certain _je ne sais quoi_


----------



## Detective (Oct 24, 2017)

Stringer said:


> I'll give it to you tho, architecturally speaking the 6ix has nothing to envy to Montreal
> 
> but my man we are the city of festivals and game chicks, this place has a certain _je ne sais quoi_



I will give you the women somewhat, but it's on a different scale here when basically they representative of the best of the United Nations of diversity. Someone I know tries to play the food card being in Montreal's favour, which I will admit has top tier Quebecois type meals, but again our sheer diversity of cultures blows it out of the water. And the vast amount of these sort of food establishments across the city. 

I'd rather argue a difference on architecture in Montreal's favour. Montreal has more classic Euro style buildings, which a lot of people love, and I would say Montreal has a lot more of compared to Toronto(which is a newer city, Montreal is 400+ years old). We also have older monuments, but our primary attraction is the whole meshing of older with a shit ton of new architecture, designs and technology. And how it's all integrated.

i.e. Alphabet's Sidewalk Labs is now developing 800 acres of waterfront property down in order to convert the city into more of an Internet/Tech Hub.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 24, 2017)

Detective said:


> I will give you the women somewhat, but it's on a different scale here when basically they representative of the best of the United Nations of diversity. Someone I know tries to play the food card being in Montreal's favour, which I will admit has top tier Quebecois type meals, but again our sheer diversity of cultures blows it out of the water. And the vast amount of these sort of food establishments across the city.
> 
> I'd rather argue a difference on architecture in Montreal's favour. Montreal has more classic Euro style buildings, which a lot of people love, and I would say Montreal has a lot more of compared to Toronto(which is a newer city, Montreal is 400+ years old). We also have older monuments, but our primary attraction is the whole meshing of older with a shit ton of new architecture, designs and technology. And how it's all integrated.
> 
> i.e. Alphabet's Sidewalk Labs is now developing 800 acres of waterfront property down in order to convert the city into more of an Internet/Tech Hub.


so are your females always in heat like ours?

just earlier today I was out with my brother  and a secondary school girl was flashing her panties at us in the subway, I kid you not this little underage freak lift her foot up, placed it on the chair next to her then looked us dead in the eye as we looked at her underskirt... didn't even matter to her that other females on the waggon were giving her the stink-eye, she only stopped when my bro and I started laughing at how crazy it was

girls over here are trouble 

yea whenever tourists come to town they enjoy the european-influenced architecture at the old port of montreal _(while I like taking strolls there too, but unfortunately it's the only side of town that looks that way, the rest of the city is standard north american architecture) _-- to be fair there's been some interesting housing projects downtown as of late, the city's slowly starting to revamp itself. Collusion was holding Montreal back but it seems they finally decided to step their game up

that project by Alphabet is rad 

our mayor actually entertained something similar a while back for Montreal but nothing concrete yet

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The World (Oct 24, 2017)

canada? never  heard of it


----------



## Stringer (Oct 24, 2017)

oh it's nothin'

just the best country on planet earth 
aside my homeland ofc

where you at Warudo?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2017)

Stringer said:


> so are your females always in heat like ours?
> 
> just earlier today I was out with my brother  and a secondary school girl was flashing her panties at us in the subway, I kid you not this little underage freak lift her foot up, placed it on the chair next to her then looked us dead in the eye as we looked at her underskirt... didn't even matter to her that other females on the waggon were giving her the stink-eye, she only stopped when my bro and I started laughing at how crazy it was
> 
> girls over here are trouble



The always in heat thing is a double edged sword. Being super easy, is also associated with some of the stuff I have heard about it being super easy to cheat.

Also, please don't mention the second portion about the subway story ever again in here, because Masterace(AE) is now posting again, and this will re-activate his pedo ways. Possibly also Gesy's. 



> Collusion was holding Montreal back but it seems they finally decided to step their game up
> 
> that project by Alphabet is rad
> 
> our mayor actually entertained something similar a while back for Montreal but nothing concrete yet



It's kind of crazy how much under the table shady deals still go on, though.

Biggest crime racket in Canada is Montreal's road construction and general construction business. Where the fuck does all that extra $$$ go because it ain't going into the streets.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 25, 2017)

Detective said:


> The always in heat thing is a double edged sword. Being super easy, is also associated with some of the stuff I have heard about it being super easy to cheat.
> 
> Also, please don't mention the second portion about the subway story ever again in here, because Masterace(AE) is now posting again, and this will re-activate his pedo ways. Possibly also Gesy's.


yikes.. alright I'm keeping that in mind man, best not open that can of worms 

unfortunately that's right on the money, scoring a trustworthy female in this town is as hard as locating the proverbial needle in a haystack 


> It's kind of crazy how much under the table shady deals still go on, though.
> 
> Biggest crime racket in Canada is Montreal's road construction and general construction business. Where the fuck does all that extra $$$ go because it ain't going into the streets.


yea especially in a nation like ours, the Sponsorship Scandal showed just how much influence the mafia had

Montreal's road construction problem is everyone's favorite means of money laundering 
among other things


----------



## Detective (Oct 25, 2017)

FUCK, Mazda continuing to kill it

I was about to pull the trigger on a new daily driver, but didn't really feel anything on the 2018 market. The Kai concept is basically going to be the new Mazda3 or Speed3 equivalent.


Day 1, Motherfuckers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2017)

Children of the Corn 666: Isaac's Return (1999)- D

It's pretty boring, but you can tell everyone involved is trying their hardest and minimally, I liked some of the cinematography. But little seems to happen...except lots and lots of dream sequences.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 26, 2017)

The proportion of pretty girls is surreal. Easily more than 50%. I don't care if it's the makeup. Most of them look natural enough. I think all you thirsty guys will love it here. 

@Ennoea have you been to Tobita Shinchi? Thinking of sneaking there alone...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2017)

Masters of Horror: Homecoming- B

It's not trying to be scary...and I do believe that a major reason why the show only lasted 2 seasons is that these filmmakers often didn't seem interested in doing 'horror', which is what they're supposed to be 'masters of'...but it is kind of scary how much this reflects our current political climate. It's more of a satire of the Bush administration, but with zombies. This one was directed by Joe Dante ("Gremlins", "The Howling") and it's another contender for being 'the best'. It's pretty clever and often funny, but this is the 2nd zombie flick in this show where the zombies aren't trying to devour people. I think it excels as its own entity, but it has been like 4 episodes since the last 'horror' feature, so I don't think it benefited "Masters of Horror". Maybe they should've had a different order for the episodes, mixing in the genre experiments with traditional horror?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2017)

The World said:


> canada? never  heard of it


I have decided that Canada and England are my two favorite countries to visit.

Switzerland, Norway, Austria, Germany, and France also get top marks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2017)

Turkey is the worst place I have ever been. Central America and South America are better.

Qatar is at least rich.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2017)

Masters of Horror: Deer Woman- B+

Another comedy-quasi horror, but this one is directed by John Landis. I have to admit...I found this to be hilarious. And delightfully odd. My new favorite of the series so far. The main guy looks way too much like Kevin Costner though. It's kind of creepy...


----------



## Didi (Oct 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Turkey is the worst place I have ever been. Central America and South America are better.
> 
> Qatar is at least rich.




Huh, I thought Istanbul was quite beautiful (even if a bit dirty and very very overpopulated), but I'm a sucker for history / old architecture so that helps


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Turkey is the worst place I have ever been. Central America and South America are better.
> 
> Qatar is at least rich.


Ughh. I stayed in Istanbul for like 12 days a while ago and I just can't stand it. There's tons of stuff to see don't get me wrong, it's just not my thing at ALL!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)

Didi said:


> Huh, I thought Istanbul was quite beautiful (even if a bit dirty and very very overpopulated), but I'm a sucker for history / old architecture so that helps


That's the difference.  I didn't have the appreciation for that stuff that you did.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2017)

Masters of Horror: John Carpenter's Cigarette Burns- B

Hmmm, I wonder who the director of this one is? Seriously, John Carpenter? You had to be the only one with his name in the title? lol, obviously the director is John Carpenter ("Halloween", "The Thing") and his entry is...good. It has an interesting mystery and some grotesque imagery and it is nice FINALLY getting to see a real horror film after...5 genre experimentations? I think this could've been great, but it's dragged down a horrible performance from Norman Reedus. I usually enjoy his work, but he looks bored and delivers every line in the most monotonous, emotionless way imaginable, which is a problem when a lot of the suspense comes from the deterioration of his sanity. At least the rest of the cast is good, albeit in a hammy, over-the-top, yet freaky way that only draws more attention to Reedus' sleep inducing acting. It's a shame too, as this probably would've been the best entry if it had a more engaging lead. 

So far, I'd rank these episodes

1) Dance of the Dead (#3)
2) Deer Woman (#7)
3) Homecoming (#6)
4) John Carpenter's Cigarette Burns (#8)
5) Incident on and off a Mountain Road (#1)
6) Dreams in the Witch House (#2)
7) Chocolate (#5)
8) Jenifer (#4)


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)

Respectable review for Jigsaw.  Loads better than the Snowman any way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2017)

lol, it has a 47% rating on Rotten Tomatoes. Who would've thought that more people would like "Jigsaw" than "Suburbicon"? 

But it's a pretty solid rating when compared to the rest of the franchise. I'll see it in about 7 hours.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2017)

I'll take a break from "Masters of Horror" once I'm done with the first season, but-

Masters of Horror: The Fair Haired Child- B

A solid horror flick that's unusual in that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's the only one so far to not end on a downer note.


. The cast is what really sold it for me, especially the lead actress, who is far too likable. There is some lazy writing here and there, especially when it comes to exposition and foreshadowing, but it had the right amount of thrills, stylistic monsters and creepy creature effects to be a good watch. This was directed by the guy whose mostly famous for the "House on Haunted Hill" 1999 remake, although I know him more for "Creature (1985)", an "Alien" rip-off that terrified me as a kid. I'd probably say this is the 5th best entry of the first 9 episodes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2017)

I apologize for the triple post, but-

Jigsaw: C-

"Jigsaw" was supposed to rejuvenate the franchise, but instead it only reminded me why the franchise grew stale in the first place. Look, I consider myself a fan and I got to give the series some credit for being consistently passable considering their very short shooting schedules, but people got burned out on it because it was slave to its formula- which grew stale. "Jigsaw" not only failed to do anything new or interesting with the saga, but all of its 'allegedly' shocking twists and reveals had been done in previous "Saw" flicks. The mystery is predictable for the most basic reasons...which I really can't share without spoiling, but here is a hint: If the movie is trying to build someone up as a suspect, they are probably a red herring. Even worse though, it's not very engaging because the characters aren't interesting or likable. Most of the victims trying to survive the 'group game' aren't given enough screen-time to make an attachment to the audience and what little we do get is hostility and stupidity. I would argue that of all the casts to appear in a "Saw" movie, this one was the weakest...both in acting and characterizations. Furthermore, I've always been able to tolerate Jigsaw's omnipresent knowledge in the past, but this time his plans would've easily been foiled if anyone wasn't a complete moron. Why did this bother me here?

In the past, I was able to accept the coincidences because the pay-offs were worth it. The traps were outlandish and ridiculous, but that was obviously the point, so I could accept the outlandish and ridiculous predictions Jigsaw was able to make. "Jigsaw" scales down the traps, perhaps in an earnest effort to return to its roots, but they're not psychologically driven or particularly creative like the early films, nor as over-the-top and absurd as the latter films. Even though the movie has decent gore, I felt like the editor was trying too hard to 'protect' the audience from the grisly ends. They're often so quick that you never get a good look at the carnage, although there is one nasty kill and the autopsy scenes are more cringe inducing than the traps. I also felt like they relied too much on CGI. But above everything, the formula remains unchanged, except it's not as clever, nasty or even as ambitious as its previous entries. If you're a fan of the franchise, it's adequate...I guess...The directors deliver a few good money shots and it was kind of nice seeing Jigsaw back in action. Am I angry it exists? Not really...Part of me kind of wants to see "Saw 9", which I hope they won't call "Jigsaw 2", because we need another October franchise. Honestly, I sound a lot more hostile than I really feel, as I wouldn't say this is any worse than the worst of the franchise...and for the record, even the worst of the franchise is tolerable. I'm just kind of disappointed because it was made by some very talented people and even after 8 years of lying dormant, no one involved had any new ideas for the franchise. 

Oh yeah, the trailers misrepresented the tone of the movie, as it's played just as straight as its predecessors.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh yeah, that was another thing I didn't like about "Jigsaw". For some reason, the music never swells like it did with the other films and the revelation monologue went on for f@cking forever, so the finish wasn't anywhere near as effective.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)

Saw franchise so fucking lit!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

Jigsaw: C+

I actually figured out the big twist!  As soon as I saw the motorcycle trap and as soon as Kramer mentioned that the chick was his neighbor.  God I'm smart.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

#whitelivesmatter is trending!


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 28, 2017)

smh people are retarded


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2017)

Masters of Horror: Sick Girl- C+

I thought it had a strong half, as both of the leads showcased great chemistry and it was nice seeing a lesbian relationship portrayed like a normal relationship and not just as eye candy. The thing is...the first half is a quirky romance and they don't introduce the horror elements until later in the movie and they almost seem out-of-place. In fact, the ending even pissed me off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2017)

So, got myself a new smartwatch to go with my new phone.

The connectivity and usage for the price value is fucking lit, as Rukia would say.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

Detective.  Why so many Muggles in Canada?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

@Detective Stranger Things soundtrack alone makes it a must watch!  Whip it two minutes into the first episode!!


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Why so many Muggles in Canada?



Y'er a Wizard, Rukia!


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Detective Stranger Things soundtrack alone makes it a must watch!  Whip it two minutes into the first episode!!



I am binge watching Season 1 once more before taking a crack at Season 2.

Mainly because I wanted to wait 24 hours before the super high definition versions of Season 2 were available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2017)

Pilgrimage: B

Pretty solid film, but it seems to be missing something that would elevate it into greatness.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

Detective said:


> I am binge watching Season 1 once more before taking a crack at Season 2.
> 
> Mainly because I wanted to wait 24 hours before the super high definition versions of Season 2 were available.


Good call.  I was talking with someone at work and I admitted that I didn't remember the first season all that well.  A refresher is a good idea!


----------



## Detective (Oct 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Good call.  I was talking with someone at work and I admitted that I didn't remember the first season all that well.  A refresher is a good idea!



S1 is still fucking great!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

@Detective did you watch Mindhunter?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2017)

I loved Turkey. So much history and culture when I traveled around. It's a bit rundown I guess but it's not as suffocating as Middle East.


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Detective did you watch Mindhunter?



Yes, it was fantastic. Classic Fincher style slowburn.

Cannot wait for S2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 29, 2017)

The second I finished the finale, I was left wanting for more. The characters are really likable, and the story and directing is really gripping and grows on you continuously. 

I feel sad just knowing that we'll have to wait at least a year before a 2nd season.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Oct 29, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> The second I finished the finale, I was left wanting for more. The characters are really likable, and the story and directing is really gripping and grows on you continuously.
> 
> I feel sad just knowing that we'll have to wait at least a year before a 2nd season.



And the filming style, and choice of music.

Also, that scene at the end of Episode 4, when they were all in the elevator, and the smug little smirk happens. They had every damn reason in the world to be that smug, because the show was a fucking hit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

This guy is a fucking asshole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 29, 2017)

don't get tricked, trust me the girlfriend was in it

these so called prank channels with couples always come up with the most distateful pranks to get views and make money

they'd sell their soul just to have one more subscriber or a like on their videos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

That guy is a big time fucking asshole.  He always making that poor girl cry.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 29, 2017)

that's their gimmick tho, calling her ugly puts food on the table 

they're playing with your emotions!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Well maybe.  I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt though.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 29, 2017)

that's cool, at least I tried

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stringer (Oct 29, 2017)

apparently HBO is making a Watchmen TV show 

I'll stay cautious but I do hope they get this right

Rorschach and Ozymandias are up there in my list of best fictional characters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2017)

Masters of Horror: Pick me Up- B

From Larry Cohen ("It's Alive", "The Stuff", he's more known as a screen-writer though), it has a fun concept of two serial killers playing a game of cat-and-mouse with each-other over a potential victim. I think they could've done more with their battle of wits, especially during the finale (which ends somewhat abruptly), but the conclusion made me laugh and I was consistently entertained. 

Masters of Horror: Haeckel's Tale- A-

From John McNaughton ("Henry: Portrait of a Serial killer"), this is a period piece and I really loved its atmosphere and sets.  Sometimes the acting would be a bit...questionable...but I never knew what to expect from it. The episode was definitely unpredictable and isn't afraid of entering some f@cked up territory. I think this is my new favorite episode. With that said, some might find this to be unfocused. Much like "Dance of the Dead", you might like dislike it or for the reasons I like it and you'd have a valid argument. I found its chaotic narrative to be the reason why it was unpredictable, therefore more suspenseful.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 30, 2017)

Detective said:


> And the filming style, and choice of music.


It's Fincher so that goes pretty much without saying.



> Also, that scene at the end of Episode 4, when they were all in the elevator, and the smug little smirk happens. They had every damn reason in the world to be that smug, because the show was a fucking hit.



That scene was real smooth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 30, 2017)

Stringer said:


> don't get tricked, trust me the girlfriend was in it
> 
> these so called prank channels with couples always come up with the most distateful pranks to get views and make money
> 
> they'd sell their soul just to have one more subscriber or a like on their videos


prank video = staged; social experiment video = staged; and so on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2017)

The Foreigner 8/10

probably the best foreign Jackie Chan movie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2017)

Children of the Corn 7: Revelation- F

It's both bad and cliched, a winning combination.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 31, 2017)

Kevin Spacey is finished

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 31, 2017)

*Thor: Ragnarok*

Goofy, but not overly goofy like GotG. Entertaining popcorn film. Love Cate Blanchett and Mark Ruffalo.

7/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kevin Spacey is finished


I thought everyone knew he was gay a long time ago?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2017)

Masters of Horror: Imprint- A-/A

Directed by Takashi Miike, this comes close to being a masterpiece. It's beautifully shot, but also has this grotesque, hellish atmosphere that became progressively more aggressive as the story unfolded. The content was so disturbing that even Showtime refused to air it. The only reason this doesn't secure an "A" is because the acting...kind of sucks? Billy Drago is miscast and his attempts to emote are clumsy. The majority of the Japanese cast obviously are struggling with the English, making me wish at least the flashbacks were shot in their native tongue. With that said-


*Spoiler*: __ 



The reveal that it's all in Billy Drago's mind sort of justifies everyone speaking (bad) english. I was thinking at times that there is a lot of talk about heaven and hell, coming from characters who seem to be Buddhists. But that might foreshadow the twist in his own right, as the protagonist probably doesn't understand the religion.




Seriously, this freaked me the f@ck out and is easily the best of Season 1. Here is my updated ranking.

1) Imprint (#13)
2) Haeckel's Tale (#12)
3) Dance of the Dead (#3)
4) Deer Woman (#7)
5) Homecoming (#6)
6) John Carpenter's Cigarette Burns (#8)
7) Pick Me Up (#11)
8) Incident on and off a Mountain Road (#1)
9) Fair Haired Child (#9)
10) Dreams in the Witch House (#2)
11) Sick Girl (#10)
12) Chocolate (#5)
13) Jenifer (#4)

Only "Imprint" is great, while "Jenifer" is the sole bad entry. "Chocolate" is mediocre and "Sick Girl" is uneven, but the rest range from decent to good. Horror fans should give the season a look, especially as it's often streamed on hulu. I watched it on tubetv. So I'm going to take a break from "Masters of Horror" for now. I'll watch Season 2 later on.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2017)

Stranger Things Season 2 was a bit disappointing.  It was kinda clichéd and some of the moments were out of a cw show. The production is top notch but too many characters and not enough chemistry within the cast. And the writers are just ripping off Stephen King.


----------



## Detective (Oct 31, 2017)

Is it too much of me to hope that one day Netflix will give us an Uncharted TV series?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2017)

I did a written review of "Halloween 5" right here: 

Young Frankenstein: A

Still funny.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 1, 2017)

Detective said:


> Is it too much of me to hope that one day Netflix will give us an Uncharted TV series?


I'm still hoping for a Harry Potter series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2017)

I have high hopes for the His Dark Materials adaptation.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> I'm still hoping for a Harry Potter series.



And they better fucking be true to the books, instead of the film creative license bullshit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 1, 2017)

Detective said:


> Is it too much of me to hope that one day Netflix will give us an Uncharted TV series?


No..too little

Since Indiana Jones exist


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

Definitely need a good Harry Potter series.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2017)

@Rukia 

Dude, did you get your Thor tickets yet? Just got mine, for this Friday night.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm going to Lady Bird this weekend.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Definitely need a good Harry Potter series.



This.

A trip to Harry Potter world in Universal Studio Japan has rekindled my passion in the franchise. There are so much material to explore only a tv series will do it justice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2017)

Yasha said:


> This.
> 
> A trip to Harry Potter world in Universal Studio Japan has rekindled my passion in the franchise. There are so much material to explore only a tv series will do it justice.



Yo Yash,

I just wanted to say I really appreciated the Japan trip itinerary info. This will be extremely valuable to me for planning purposes in the future.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2017)

Yasha said:


> This.
> 
> A trip to Harry Potter world in Universal Studio Japan has rekindled my passion in the franchise. There are so much material to explore only a tv series will do it justice.



There should be a Carnosaurland. Especially in Japan.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

Yasha said:


> This.
> 
> A trip to Harry Potter world in Universal Studio Japan has rekindled my passion in the franchise. There are so much material to explore only a tv series will do it justice.


I tried all the butter beer drinks.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I tried all the butter beer drinks.



It definitely tasted better frozen. We had the great feast at Three Broomsticks. The grilled chicken was fantastic. Warudo and Stunna would have appreciated it. Not that they can afford a trip to Japan, of course.



Detective said:


> Yo Yash,
> 
> I just wanted to say I really appreciated the Japan trip itinerary info. This will be extremely valuable to me for planning purposes in the future.



No problem, man. Hit me up if you have any questions. I plan to go back next year, maybe in May timeframe.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Detective (Nov 2, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> There should be a Carnosaurland. Especially in Japan.



Yo Martial,

Speaking of Carnosaur, I just wanted to give you a heads up that I have yet to watch it. But I will eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2017)

Aftershock: C

Even though Eli Roth didn't direct this, but he did produce and co-write it and it and I have to assume his input was significant because it showcases all of his writing quirks. We start off with an overdose of partying, following annoying, stupid characters whom we can't wait to see bite it and then the tone turns drastically dark and mean spirited, robbing us of the fun we would've had watching them bite it...I think part of this is deliberate and to his credit, I do like how Eli Roth does gradually remove layers from these seemingly shallow assholes, showing that there is more to them. But it just ends up making ALL of his movies leave bad tastes in my mouth. His problem is that when the movie keeps piling on the cruelty in heavy doses, the audience- or at least myself- will start to get numb to it. So the final stab ends up having no impact. 

Still, considering the low budget, I was impressed with the amount of extras, crumbling sets and special effects that the movie had at its disposal. It's not badly made, but I find Roth's style to be alienating.  



Detective said:


> Yo Martial,
> 
> Speaking of Carnosaur, I just wanted to give you a heads up that I have yet to watch it. But I will eventually.



lol.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 3, 2017)

Blade Runner 3049

9.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2017)

@The World I could take you with me on my next Japan trip if you agree Japanese girls are much prettier than Korean girls.


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2017)

Why would I lie?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2017)

Japanese girls are so beautiful. Even I was surprised by how gorgeous they were.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Japanese girls are so beautiful. Even I was surprised by how gorgeous they were.



Yeah, it's surreal. Like anywhere you look there are girls who are good-looking enough to be idols. Especially the waitresses in restaurants.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2017)

Thor: Ragnarok- A-

I understand a lot of the complaints, as the film has some serious tone issues and has too many supporting characters and subplots...I just happened to really, really enjoy the differing tones and the abundance of supporting characters and subplots. The new cast was a lot of fun and interesting and the jokes almost always made me laugh and yet I also sniffled and smiled during the sad and heartwarming moments. It just worked on me, but it won't work for everyone. 

I loved the colorful, bizarre visuals and even grew to like the eccentric, weird score- even though I'm not entirely sure what they were going for there. The music seemed like it was designed for "Guardians of the Galaxy" and I often wondered if the director secretly wanted to do "Guardians of the Galaxy 2", but was given this job as a consolation prize. Nevertheless, I not only only thought it worked, but it improved upon the "Thor" universe. I found these locations to be a lot more captivating and the music a lot more memorable. 

Is there anything I disliked? For some reason, I didn't enjoy Bruce Banner this time around. I loved what they did with Hulk, but it seemed like Ruffalo and the writers struggled with adapting Banner into this tone. I found most of the 'funny moments' coming from him to be more awkward than amusing, although he isn't the focus of the scene THAT much. I'm split on Hela (the villain). On one hand, her character isn't utilized that well, as most of the time she isn't in direct opposition to Thor. She spends most of the movie just thinking he's dead and there isn't anything unique or complex about her characterization. She's just a glory hound and a conqueror. On the other hand, Cate Blanchett has a lot of screen-presence and is having a blast with the role, which arguably overcomes the questionable writing. This puts her above the likes of...the villain from "Thor 2" whose name I can't remember and...the villain from "Doctor Strange" whose name I can't remember. I just wish they did more with her and somehow gave her more interactions with Thor and Loki.

Still, I had a blast and it's my personal favorite of the Thor trilogy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Sounds boring Martial.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sounds boring Martial.



Eh, it comes down to whether or not you like the campy path Marvel has decided to go down, as they did with "Guardians 2" and "Spider-Man: Homecoming". 

Hmmm...."Murder on the Orient Express" seems to be getting positive- albeit kind of unenthusiastic- reviews. IT BEST BE GOOD. OR I WILL SPANK DETECTIVE AS PUNISHMENT!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Lady Bird this weekend guys.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

AFI FEST next weekend.  I have a pass.  Going to show up for Thoroughbreds.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm...."Murder on the Orient Express" seems to be getting positive- albeit kind of unenthusiastic- reviews. IT BEST BE GOOD. OR I WILL SPANK DETECTIVE AS PUNISHMENT!



I don't see it doing well to be honest. People will have a hard time following the plot, remembering the characters with their statements and alibis. Without action, they will soon lose interest. The story is just not suitable for big screen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2017)

The Last Patrol (2000)- F

A shitty post-apocalyptic Dolph Lundgren that's not only bad, but also kind of offensive. Did I seriously just see the native American kid wielding a bow? Wow. The women get the worst treatment though, as one of the female characters is a shallow, annoying parasite who spends the entire movie whining over petty things and consuming all of their resources, although we're supposed to find her charming for this. The other is also always bitching and is that insecure "You're a man, so you must look down on me for being a women" type of archetype. I hated all of these characters and the awful dialogue and acting which accompanied them. The action is lackluster and Dolph...he actually did OK. It's strange seeing him show a little more personality and charm than usual. 

I might've been kinder if this movie was produced today, if only because it's so drastically different than what I'm used to seeing Dolph doing these days, but it wasn't so I won't be. This movie is dogshit, even if it's kind of ambitious dogshit.  




Yasha said:


> I don't see it doing well to be honest. People will have a hard time following the plot, remembering the characters with their statements and alibis. Without action, they will soon lose interest. The story is just not suitable for big screen.



I disagree, if only because of the cast. "Murder on the Orient Express" was not that complicated anyway. I'm more concerned that the movie will dumb it down and add in action. Also, it was adapted to the big screen once and the 1970's version is still highly regarded. Do I think it will be a big hit? Probably not, as the marketing campaign has been pretty lackluster.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 4, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I disagree, if only because of the cast. "Murder on the Orient Express" was not that complicated anyway. I'm more concerned that the movie will dumb it down and add in action. Also, it was adapted to the big screen once and the 1970's version is still highly regarded. Do I think it will be a big hit? Probably not, as the marketing campaign has been pretty lackluster.



I have seen highly educated people complain about being confused by Blade Runner, Blade Runner 2049, Interstellar, Inception, etc. Are those films more complicated than Murder on the Orient Express? I doubt it.

The general movie-goers seem to be anti-thinking and prefer films that allow them to "shut off their brain".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I have seen highly educated people complain about being confused by Blade Runner, Blade Runner 2049, Interstellar, Inception, etc. Are those films more complicated than Murder on the Orient Express? I doubt it.
> 
> The general movie-goers seem to be anti-thinking and prefer films that allow them to "shut off their brain".



Yes...They are. The "Blade Runner" movies in particular rely a look on subtext and interpretive imagery. Furthermore, science fiction is usually the genre that throws people off. Have you read "Murder on the Orient Express"? It practically spells its story out for the audience, even though we're also getting the same info its lead is. I agree that general movie-goers want to 'shut off their brain' and maybe that will impact the movie financially, but if it isn't well received by those who see it, it would probably be because
-it's not that good.
- They changed too much of the book
- It was too much like the book.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 4, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes...They are. The "Blade Runner" movies in particular rely a look on subtext and interpretive imagery. Furthermore, science fiction is usually the genre that throws people off. Have you read "Murder on the Orient Express"? It practically spells its story out for the audience, even though we're also getting the same info its lead is. I agree that general movie-goers want to 'shut off their brain' and maybe that will impact the movie financially, but if it isn't well received by those who see it, it would probably be because
> -it's not that good.
> - They changed too much of the book
> - It was too much like the book.



I have read it many years ago. I remember there is only 1 murder and the rest of the story is about Poirot interviewing the passengers. It's one thing to be able to follow it on book, because you can always refer back to previous pages or insert a bookmark when you're tired or distracted, but I have my doubt whether it can be adapted into an engaging movie. Admittedly, I haven't seen its previous adaptation.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2017)

Cowboys and Aliens 

Rating: That shit was a disaster. :


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I have read it many years ago. I remember there is only 1 murder and the rest of the story is about Poirot interviewing the passengers. It's one thing to be able to follow it on book, because you can always refer back to previous pages or insert a bookmark when you're tired or distracted, but I have my doubt whether it can be adapted into an engaging movie. Admittedly, I haven't seen its previous adaptation.



The previous movie was really good and was probably the best of the Agatha Christie adaptations. Once again, it was the cast who really made it compelling, as there were a lot of huge names attached to it. They also added more humor, if memory serves. Admittedly, I'm not sure how this new one will play out tonally, as it looks a lot more serious than the previous adaptation and the book.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2017)

I really don't get what Marvel is doing with Hulk. Hulk is supposed to be this force of nature who doesn't see friend from foe. But in the new films he's just got nothing to his character at all. They'e turned him in to a comedic presence now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 4, 2017)

Hulk always had varying levels of intelligence..sometimes even being as smart as Banner.

I do agree that he's best when he's an unpredictable force of nature tho..a nuclear bomb personified. But oh well..


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2017)

Yeah, but when you think about it, that's partially why the Hulk can't carry a film. Hulk has little-to-no character arc. "The Incredible Hulk" is one of the weaker Marvel movies for it. To me, having him just be an unpredictable force of nature is kind of boring. Although I'd rather that than the 'raging monster, gentle giant' contrast they were doing at first (where the love interest can calm him down- too cliched). Hulk has to evolve and grow as a character, or he's going to grow stale. 

On another note-

Snatched: B-

The Amy Schumer/Goldie Hawn comedy. It was a lot funnier than I was expecting. I like bizarre, unpredictable humor and this had quite a lot of it. It does sort of collapse near the ending though, which REALLY feels like it was either re-shot or the producers ran out of money. The 'message' also didn't gel very well with the rest of the tone. Still, I expected junk and got an OK comedy. I was pleased.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> The previous movie was really good and was probably the best of the Agatha Christie adaptations. Once again, it was the cast who really made it compelling, as there were a lot of huge names attached to it. They also added more humor, if memory serves. Admittedly, I'm not sure how this new one will play out tonally, as it looks a lot more serious than the previous adaptation and the book.



Films with a bloated, star-studded cast are disappointing more often than not. Is there any Miss Marple adaptation?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> I really don't get what Marvel is doing with Hulk. Hulk is supposed to be this force of nature who doesn't see friend from foe. But in the new films he's just got nothing to his character at all. They'e turned him in to a comedic presence now.


It seems like they don't own the rights for Hulk solo films.  That may play a role in the way they are booking him.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2017)

The girl who plays Eleven is going to grow up to be a Natalie Portman level of beauty.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 5, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Films with a bloated, star-studded cast are disappointing more often than not. Is there any Miss Marple adaptation?



Yes, they made a handful of them back in the 19...40's? I think? I haven't seen any of them though.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah MH but there' no tension regarding Hulk anymore.  In the original Avengers there was still a threat when he went after Black Widow. But Marvel is moving towards comedy anyway at this point.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

Yasha said:


> The girl who plays Eleven is going to grow up to be a Natalie Portman level of beauty.


Doubt it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

"Shion" said:


> Cowboys and Aliens
> 
> Rating: That shit was a disaster. :


I remember thinking that Olivia Wilde looked really beautiful in that movie.

So that's a positive at least.  -shrug-


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I remember thinking that Olivia Wilde looked really beautiful in that movie.
> 
> So that's a positive at least.  -shrug-



Yeah she was at her hottest there. I remember the movie being more mediocre as a whole though.



Ennoea said:


> Yeah MH but there' no tension regarding Hulk anymore.  In the original Avengers there was still a threat when he went after Black Widow. But Marvel is moving towards comedy anyway at this point.



Yeah but you can't play that same card over and over again without it growing stale. It's sort of like how Loki is no longer a dangerous traitor, but is much more harmless in his mischievous, because the audience knows at this point that the Hulk isn't going to kill anyone or that Loki won't turn evil again. If they were, they would've played that card already. 

That also might be partially why Marvel is moving towards comedy, as we've already seen the world in danger too many times and it no longer resonates as it once did. Once a formula grows stale, it moves into parody territory, so Marvel might want to get in on that before the right kind of spoof film arrives and kills the genre. They always could go for a more serious tone for the next Avengers though, if they really want to build up Thanos as a threat.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 5, 2017)

Replicant: B

A flawed, but interesting action-thriller where Michael Rooker plays a detective hunting for a serial killed played by...Jean-Claude Van Damme? Van Damme is evasive, but it turns out the Government has developed a cloning lab. They plan on using it to clone terrorists, with the idea being that the clone will have the same memory and thought processes, so can track them down. They clone the serial killer to assist Rooker as sort of a test run, so we have another 'Jean-Claude Van Damme vs Jean-Claude Van Damme' movie. It balances a lot of different kinds of movies, as it's part serial killer thriller, part science fiction drama, part martial arts actioner and even part coming-of-age story. It does it well, but at the same time, I imagine a lot will view this as a missed opportunity because it's not a lot of any of those things. The action is good, with solid choreography and great stuntwork, but it's not loaded with action. It plays with some interesting ideas, but it doesn't explore them thoroughly. I thought it worked though more often than not and it's an interesting project for JCVD. I've always respected the guy for continuously putting effort into his films, even when they don't work. Steven Seagal could learn from him...

Edit: Oh yeah, it's also directed by Ringo Lam.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Doubt it.



The young actors in Stranger Things are gorgeous.


----------



## The World (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2017)

Yasha said:


> The young actors in Stranger Things are gorgeous.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

homo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2017)

Yasha said:


> The young actors in Stranger Things are gorgeous.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2017)

Eleven is so sexy when her nose bleeds.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm legit concerned some Harvey Weinstein figure or like Yasha may already have a hold on this little girl 

whenever that Eleven actress shows up on a talk show or at a promoting event I saw her wearing tall high heals like some prostitute, I don't like high heels in general, but they look exceptionally gross on a underage girl imo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

Max looks better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2017)

Tell me that isn't a Natalie Portman in the making.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 6, 2017)

I thought she was a boy, whoops


----------



## mali (Nov 6, 2017)

the angelic conversation- 8/10 im a sucker for aesthetic and poetic excursions that feign more depth than they actually have. outside of the obvious religious symbolism and the more subtle play on sadomasochism i got nothing else out of this film. but its pretty, thats for sure. i can only imagine the sense of catharsis jarman got from making it.


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2017)

Come back to the thread, pedo convo ensuing. Y’all never disappoint.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Tell me that isn't a Natalie Portman in the making.


Nah..her face is shaped weird. Portman's face has always been on point shape wise.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

Jena said:


> Come back to the thread, pedo convo ensuing. Y’all never disappoint.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2017)

Jena said:


> Come back to the thread, pedo convo ensuing. Y’all never disappoint.


I'm just surprised this convo does not involve Stunna or myself. But especially Stunna, who is notoriously perverse and strange.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2017)

Yasha shes' like 13 bro.


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm just surprised this convo does not involve Stunna or myself. But especially Stunna, who is notoriously perverse and strange.



It's rather sad that Stunna retired from NF.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2017)

Jena said:


> Come back to the thread, pedo convo ensuing. Y’all never disappoint.



W-wait, I-I can explain.



~Gesy~ said:


> Nah..her face is shaped weird. Portman's face has always been on point shape wise.



Now you're nitpicking.




Ennoea said:


> Yasha shes' like 13 bro.



I know, mate. Just pointing out how much potential she has.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2017)

Detective said:


> It's rather sad that Stunna retired from NF.



There is a little bit of Stunna in all of us...Especially in Yasha.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> There is a little bit of Stunna in all of us...Especially in Yasha.



You put it as if we all ate Stunna and I had the largest chunk.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2017)

Yasha said:


> You put it as if we all ate Stunna and I had the largest chunk.



YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO TALK ABO- I mean, haha...That was a funny...


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2017)

Nothing to see here, folks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2017)

Hopefully Stunna has hit the gym,got on some diet and is now planting all kindz of seeds into college white women.


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hopefully Stunna has hit the gym,got on some diet and is now planting all kindz of seeds into college white women.



Not sure why Stunna feeding young women poppy/sesame/pumpkin/etc seeds would interest you, Gesy, but I shall chalk this up to another one of your weird fetishes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2017)

The Last Broadcast: C-

This movie is primarily known for actually being a found footage flick that came out BEFORE "The Blair Witch Project", but whereas that one became a cultural phenomenon, this one faded into obscurity. It's a mockumentary, but I always had difficulty taking it seriously because it resembles a student film. The equipment and editing never seemed legit enough to sell me on the concept. The acting isn't great either, nor do you feel like you really know these characters. There is some disturbing imagery and the mystery was a little interesting for awhile...until it pissed it all away with an amazingly terrible ending. 

With that said, I bumped the rating up a bit even though I didn't really like the movie, because it was only filmed for $900...That is pretty damn impressive. Even "Paranormal Activity" cost about 10x that amount.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

This show Damnation is boring asf.  Everyone talks in the same boring tone.

Awful television!


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2017)

You gotta stop perving on these kids, Yasha...


----------



## Mercy (Nov 8, 2017)

The Dark Tower 8/10
Cars 3 10/10
Spiderman: Homecoming 7/10


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> You gotta stop perving on these kids, Yasha...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

I hated 11's punk makeover.  Hopper should have told her she looked like shit.  I thought they were all about honesty??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hated 11's punk makeover.  Hopper should have told her she looked like shit.  I thought they were all about honesty??



Yo, this whole thing about grown ass men wanting to wear Eleven costumes for Halloween is strange as fuck.

To each their own of course, but it just looks tacky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2017)

Wow, the marketing campaign for "All the Money in the World" was really promoting Kevin Spacey's performance and unrecognizable appearance, but they're removing him from the film and replacing him with Christopher Plummer...

Fantasy Mission Force: F

While promoted as a Jackie Chan feature, it's more of a Brigitte Lin centered ensemble piece. The (real-life) story goes that Jackie only appeared in this (he has maybe 15 minutes of screentime?) because Jimmy Wang Yu (who also appears here) used his triad connections to save Jackie from the wrath of director Lo Wei and his own triad connections...Wow...I was hoping I'd get a kick out of this, because not only does it sport a solid cast, it also has Samurai Nazi's, Vampires, ghosts, wizards and Amazons (whose genders seem to change during the action scenes). Yet despite being a sucker for this kind of insanity, these elements only appear sporadically and most of the movie is based around annoying comedic routines.

This also has to be the worst editing and transfer combination that I've ever seen. I suspect the version I watched was butchered, as I always heard that the story included a general named Abraham Lincoln and that fictional western heroes (Bond, Rocky and others) were considered for this ragtag scene. I didn't hear any of that, although the audio was so bad that I might've just missed it. But scenes do cut during mid sentence, so I'd like to think that I just watched an atrocious transfer. There are also a few scenes where the framing is out-of-focus. Amusingly, I recognized the theme from "Halloween" though, which was...random. The story is chaotic, but it gets even more bizarre when all of the heroes are killed off in the climax and Jackie Chan suddenly becomes the lead- even though he only showed up for like...3 scenes? The tone is uneven and the fight scenes were pretty weak, although the final confrontation between Jackie and Jimmy Wang Yu was aight. You don't see too many kung fu movies where the fighting is being done on top of muscle cars that have swasticas painted on them...The movie is a trainwreck, but I spent most of the time more irritated than fascinated, so I can't recommend it.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> You gotta stop perving on these kids, Yasha...



Okay. They can't hide in kid's bodies forever.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hated 11's punk makeover.  Hopper should have told her she looked like shit.  I thought they were all about honesty??



Granted, given her angelic looks, she wouldn't look like shit even if she puts shit on her head. But I do agree with you that the look doesn't quite suit her.

Anyone else finds Max annoying. I don't see the point of her role and I would hate to see her getting a bigger role next season. The writing team should have fed her to the demadog instead of the likable samwise gamgee.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2017)

Nah.  Max was cool.  I thought it was shitty how Mike treated her.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 9, 2017)

Hey Yasha, what were those Agatha Christie books you thought I should read again?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 9, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Hey Yasha, what were those Agatha Christie books you thought I should read again?



The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
Cards on the Table
The Secret Adversary
Death on the Nile
The ABC Murder


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nah.  Max was cool.  I thought it was shitty how Mike treated her.


I agree, but his behavior is understandable. It was heavily affected by eleven's "death" and her absence all that time. In his eyes, Max was just someone trying to take her place.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2017)

A ot of the Stranger things fandom seems fucked up and creepy. Women telling the boys to hit them up when they're of age. All the creepy fanfiction from grown ass adults.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 9, 2017)

The Protector (1985)- C+

This was the 2nd attempt to break Jackie Chan into the American market and it was considered a disaster at the time, with Jackie in particular being miserable during the production and hating the final product. Is it that bad? No...It's just kind of an ordinary, sleazy, violent cop thriller that you'd expect in the 1980's, except Jackie Chan is in it. While his limited english, discomfort with the profanity (he says "fuck")  and lack of enthusiasm is obvious, his acting isn't bad and he has good chemistry with Danny Aiello. The action scenes aren't anywhere near as exciting as what he was doing in Hong Kong at the time, but they still have some style and the stunts were pretty good. I actually liked the final fight between him and Bill 'Superfoot' Wallace, even though once again, it's not among Jackie's best...but do Jackie's best have the villain trying to murder him with a f@cking buzzsaw? That was awesome.

On the flip side, the score was repetitive and kind of dull. At times, it really deflated the scenes of their energy. The pacing is uneven and the script is really messy. I don't get why Jackie needed an expendable partner during the beginning, especially as there is a brick joke that would've been funnier if Aiello was present during the opening scenes. One villain vanishes from the story without any kind of resolution, although I've heard the Hong Kong version fixes this. At times, the heroes DO come across as reckless, making their stuffy superiors kind of right to keep them down.

I can see why a Jackie Chan purist would hate this, as clearly the director didn't understand his appeal, but it's really just a typical action-thriller of its time, with a Jackie Chan flavoring added to give it some uniqueness. If you like these kinds of seedy thrillers, "The Protector" is at least passable.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 10, 2017)

*The Beach
*
Started out fine but fell apart towards the end. The French girl is gorgeous.

6.5/10

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

@Detective

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

What's going on in Hollywood?  Right now all it takes is an accusation of harassment against someone and that persons career is in limbo.  All of his projects are immediately canceled.  People come out of the woodwork to lambaste him.

It's a joke!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm about to go to Lady Bird.  Missed it at the Toronto film festival.  Catching it now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What's going on in Hollywood?  Right now all it takes is an accusation of harassment against someone and that persons career is in limbo.  All of his projects are immediately canceled.  People come out of the woodwork to lambaste him.
> 
> It's a joke!


Spacey admitted to the crimes against him..it's no longer an "accusation".

As to what's going on in Hollywood..it's the same thing that's been going on since the film industry started...

But It took the Harvey Weinstein scandal to get people to actually care..rather genuine or not.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 10, 2017)

And now Louis C.K has admitted to it, so I suspect that everyone in the industry assumed the worst because they knew or at least knew he was about to confess.

To his credit, at least he owned up to it and didn't make excuses. I'm not sure if it will be enough though. I'm all for forgiveness as long as the remorse is genuine, but I'm not entirely sure where sexual misconduct fits in that spectrum.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 10, 2017)

I just feel sorry for people who spent a lot of time on a project only for it to get scrapped because a rapist is in it..

At this rate, a third of the movies coming out next year are pretty much in the toilet now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Lady Bird:  B+

Fairly entertaining coming of age story propelled by Saiorse Ronan.  Definitely one of the best young actresses working today.  Probably a best actress candidate this year.  There were some laughs to be had and all of the acting was top notch.

Disclosure.  My familiarity with Sacramento contributed to my enjoyment of the film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 10, 2017)

Murder on the Orient Express (2017): B+

It was more faithful to the book than I was expecting, even though they do add in a cold open to establish the protagonists brilliance, as well as a chase scene and a physical confrontation. The art direction is incredible, with plenty of beautiful shots of the train and some excellent framing of its cast. There is one shot near the end where we see all of the suspects together and it's just...stunning! There are a few times when Kenneth Branagh is struggling to come up with ideas to keep the movie visually interesting though. Some of the conversations have characters moving around a lot, just to create the illusion that more is happening than just talking. I don't know why this didn't bother me in the 1974 movie. If memory serves, their actions and motions just seemed more natural in that one. Oddly, the chase scene was arguably the most boring part of the movie. In fact, the added action did little for me in general, although it's possible that I simply found it superfluous because I knew how this story ends. 

I know the big twist and as someone who read the book and saw the original movie, I felt this story flowed smoothly enough. It's complex, but I was never confused, but if you aren't as familiar with the mystery as I am, you might be lost. A few things weren't properly explained...I think...But I do like how it plays up the emotional consequences. Poirot is more interesting here because he has a character arc and the movie provides him with emotional conflicts. Kenneth Branagh played him brilliantly and he might even be my favorite interpretation of this character. The rest of the cast does really good as well, even if they don't always have enough screen-time. The first movie handled this a lot better, but the first movie was also more of an ensemble piece. This is more of a Kenneth Branagh vehicle that just happens to have a strong supporting cast. I was taken aback by how much I liked Bouc, especially as he gets a more subtle character arc. 

I love these kinds of brain teaser mysteries and even though I obviously knew the ending, I'm always a sucker for this journey. I love watching these actors play off of each-other with witty dialogue and I love the exotic settings. This is why I've tried to watch all of the "10 Little Indians" adaptations, even though I know how they will end as well. ""Murder on the Orient Express (2017)" might be imperfect, but it is a satisfying murder mystery that boasts more polish and sophistication than most. It does sometimes run out of steam and Branagh's direction is occasionally too transparent, but I was pleased.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

@Detective Sammy Sosa.  What happened dude?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 10, 2017)

The only major thing I didn't like about "Murder on the Orient Express" was the lame "Death on the Nile" reference near the end...I mean, they did read that book...right? 

With that said, I'd love a Poirot franchise revival. My theater was actually full, forcing me to sit in the front row, which hasn't happened in YEARS for a new release (I think "Spider-Man 3"?). It happened with the screening of "Jaws", but that's "Jaws", so doesn't count.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Lady Bird was at 10AM, so it was me and a bunch of possible film critics.  (Everyone sat alone.  And a couple of people even had notepads.)


----------



## Detective (Nov 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Detective Sammy Sosa.  What happened dude?



Yeah dude, his face scares me. Like what the fuck did those steroids do to him!?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

@Vault @RAGING BONER @The World @Detective 


Good news guys.  Based on the trailer.  I think Rachel's ass double might still be getting work.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 10, 2017)

my goodness...has the legend truly returned?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gabe (Nov 11, 2017)

The thing 9/10 has not seen it in a while. This is a really good movie.

Keepers creepers 3 6/10. Movie seemed pointless. It was just created to set up the next one.

Cult of chucky 7.5/10 I enjoyed this movie was much better then I thought it would be.

Thor ragnork 8/10 good movie best from the Thor trilogy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

I picked up my AFI Fest pass earlier today.  My main goal is to watch Thoroughbreds tomorrow night.  Wish me luck guys!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

I will try to check out V.I.P.  tomorrow also.  That sounds kind of good.  South Korean revenge tale I think.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I picked up my AFI Fest pass earlier today.  My main goal is to watch *Thoroughbreds* tomorrow night.  Wish me luck guys!


good choice, RIP Anton Yelchin 

have fun out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh yeah. I forgot he was in it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

At a bar in Riverside, California.  Batman and Robin is on instead of college football for some reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

Holy shit did Schumacher really think he would be making another Batman after this catastrophe????


----------



## Grape (Nov 11, 2017)

Sup ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Nov 11, 2017)

Rukia starting off this page with a classic triple post.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

Grape said:


> Sup ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


You dropped off the face of the earth dude!


----------



## Detective (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh shit, it's Grape


----------



## Grape (Nov 11, 2017)

Trying to save the world.


----------



## Grape (Nov 11, 2017)

It's not easy feat cArrying the world on your shoulder


----------



## Yasha (Nov 11, 2017)

Let the world burn, Grape. It ain't worth saving.

Save Japanese chicks and cats though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 11, 2017)

It Comes At Night: B-

It was technically very well made, with strong performances and excellent cinematography, but it seemed kinda...aimless? That doesn't feel like the right word though. It seemed like the movie was being unfair in its ambiguity. What was the dog barking at? Maybe it wasn't supposed to matter, but I kind of felt like the directors vision was compromised by the studio, or perhaps he just included the nightmare scenes and implications of 'something' lurking in those woods to fill up the trailers.

Edit: I'm reading on interpretations and theories and maybe I was wrong. It's very possible that the movie was just smarter than me and I misunderstood it.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 11, 2017)

*Atomic Blonde 
*
Charlize Theron is one cool and nicely cut cookie. The long fight sequence is quite impressive.

6.9/10


----------



## Detective (Nov 12, 2017)

@Yasha

Hey Brother, was the execution of the murder mystery in Murder on the Orient Express good enough to satisfy my preference for a solid detective story?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 12, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Yasha
> 
> Hey Brother, was the execution of the murder mystery in Murder on the Orient Express good enough to satisfy my preference for a solid detective story?



I have not yet seen the movie, but the book is not one of my favorites despite its being popular amongst Agatha Christie's fans. I guess one of the reasons is the body count is too low. I have always been more obsessed with serial murder.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 12, 2017)

I am going back to Japan next year. Will be better equipped this time to bring back a japanese girl with me.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 12, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I am going back to Japan next year. Will be better equipped this time to bring back a japanese girl with me.



I wish you the best in your adventures, Yash. 

Also, kidnapping Aragaki is a crime bro, no matter how romantic it sounds in your head.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 12, 2017)

Are you going to Japan, D? You can be my partner-in-crime.


----------



## Detective (Nov 12, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Are you going to Japan, D? You can be my partner-in-crime.



I hope so. Work project schedule has altered my plans for this year, but hopefully I will be headed over next year.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 12, 2017)

Detective said:


> I wish you the best in your adventures, Yash.
> 
> Also, kidnapping Aragaki is a crime bro, no matter how romantic it sounds in your head.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 12, 2017)

Just watched Get Out for the first time and... it's a fucking masterpiece. Wow.
This is how you do a horror movie folks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2017)

One of my favorites of the year


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 12, 2017)

It's fucking fantastic. Really caught me off guard. I mean, I was expecting it to be good.. but not _that _good_._


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2017)

Blade Runner 2049

loved it
who will cuck Deakins out of the Oscar this year boys?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Just watched Get Out for the first time and... it's a fucking masterpiece. Wow.
> This is how you do a horror movie folks.


Horror? no

Thriller? yee


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2017)

Grape said:


> Sup ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


 


Grape said:


> It's not easy feat cArrying the world on your shoulder

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2017)

The World said:


> Horror? no
> 
> Thriller? yee


Shieeet for me it is.

I haven't even looked in a white girl's direction since.


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Shieeet for me it is.
> 
> I haven't even looked in a white girl's direction since.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Shieeet for me it is.
> 
> I haven't even looked in a white girl's direction since.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2017)

My work here is done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2017)

Exists: B-

From the director of "The Blair Witch Project", this found footage movie is...OK. It's a Sasquatch movie, but they do a good job at building its presence while showing little, but then having a pretty impressive suit with solid animatronics to give us a nice pay-off for when we do see it. The pacing is also a lot faster than what this style of filmmaking usually offers. But the characters are pretty bland and annoying, with the POV character in particular being obnoxious. There were a few false endings that got on my nerves as well, as they grew repetitive, but I do appreciate that this is


*Spoiler*: __ 



one of the only found footage flicks to not end on a downer.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 13, 2017)

*Eat Pray Love
*
How old was Julia Roberts? She still looked stunning. 

Film was a bit preachy with the cliche "believe in love", and some religious undertone (fortunately not too much of it), but there are also some nice messages about life. 

7/10


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 13, 2017)

The World said:


> Horror? no


Wah? I'm white and that shit made my palms sweat. 

Fuck all that Saw gore shit, that isn't a _real_ horror movie imo


----------



## Yasha (Nov 13, 2017)

You are both wrong. Get Out is a romantic comedy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Get Out could have used some nudity.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Wah? I'm white and that shit made my palms sweat.
> 
> Fuck all that Saw gore shit, that isn't a _real_ horror movie imo



Would some of those Steven Seagal direct-to-DVD movies count as real horror? Cause he sometimes has sex scenes and I can't think of anything more horrific...unless Donald Trump makes a porno.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slice (Nov 14, 2017)

Get Out was pretty good.
But the trailers really made it look like a horror movie which it really wasn't.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm still annoyed that the skeletal dear was removed...


----------



## Yasha (Nov 14, 2017)

Cabin in the Woods is still the most enjoyable thriller I have seen in recent years.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 14, 2017)

Slice said:


> Get Out was pretty good.
> But the trailers really made it look like a horror movie which it really wasn't.


But it is

I like how only white people say it isn't a horror lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2017)

Murder on the Orient Express: B

The BBC version, as part of the "Poirot" TV show. This was a much darker interpretation of the story, with nearly every interaction being terse and uncomfortable. It's less humorous and witty, but it is arguably the first version that had real stakes. My only problem with it was that it knows you know the final twist, so doesn't try that hard to keep it from you. This sort of robbed the big reveal of its power, but the journey was still effective. 

Children of the Corn (2009): D+

Close to a C-. It's a more faithful adaptation, but it still kind of sucks.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 15, 2017)

*Survival Family
*
One day all the electrical devices cease working. Cars and trains stop running, phones and computers can't be turned on, food and clean water become a scarcity. A family of four decide to go all the way from Tokyo to Kagoshima using traditional methods - bicycle and on foot.

7/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ItzBaby (Nov 15, 2017)

Thor: Ragnarock

Although I really don't watch superhero movies, I did enjoy this one. It had some great action scenes, funny moments, and a good story.

*9/10*


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2017)

well that settles it

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2017)

Killing of a Sacred Deer

Quite bizarre revenge drama. Really well acted and directed but the plot is kinda strange. But I did enjoy it. Perhaps more than The Lobster. 

B

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 15, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> well that settles it


So is the Martian..Im beginning to think they don't even watch the movies they nominate.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2017)

I mean, didn't they learn a thing from last time? The Martian is tolerable as a comedy, in comparison to this.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2017)

Watched Interstellar at Imax. Man I'm getting sentimental with age. I don't really care about romances but films that deal with loss and the relationship between children and their parents really get to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 15, 2017)

Parallax said:


> But it is
> 
> I like how only white people say it isn't a horror lmao



Real talk,

They nominated it in the comedy category for the upcoming Golden Globes


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2017)

Parallax said:


> But it is
> 
> I like how only white people say it isn't a horror lmao


I'm not white. And it's not a horror film. Suspense thriller satire


----------



## Yasha (Nov 16, 2017)

Told you guys, Get Out is a romcom. Everyone ignored me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 16, 2017)

I always saw "Get Out" as Christian propaganda. 

Karate Warriors: B-

A Sonny Chiba martial arts actioner. The plot often doesn't make sense and the 70's fashions, music and stylistic touches have dated (in a charming way; if you like the time period), but the choreography was good and plentiful.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I always saw "Get Out" as Christian propaganda.



You mean black power propaganda.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2017)

Yasha said:


> You mean black power propaganda.



Or TSA propaganda.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Or TSA propaganda.



Do you have any black friends, Martial? You do look suspiciously like a white fanatic or even a KKK.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2017)

The World said:


> I'm not white. And it's not a horror film. Suspense thriller satire


Yes u r


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2017)

para has gone full libtard


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Do you have any black friends, Martial? You do look suspiciously like a white fanatic or even a KKK.



Yes, although admittedly they're also co-workers, so I don't know if they completely count. I do have dark skinned friends outside of work though. My membership within the KKK does not effect these relationsh- I MEAN, haha, of course I'm not a member of the KKK.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes, although admittedly they're also co-workers, so I don't know if they completely count. I do have dark skinned friends outside of work though. My membership within the KKK does not effect these relationsh- I MEAN, haha, of course I'm not a member of the KKK.



Fair enough. No need to feel ashamed about your allegiance. Although I think it's time you guys redesign the dumb-looking mask.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2017)

Justice League: C

I was very underwhelmed. It is fun in parts and the cast mostly does good. I'm interesting in seeing an Aquaman or a Cyborg solo venture. Not sure about Flash as even though I did like him, his characterization seems like it would get annoying as the focus, whereas it works fine in a supporting capacity. I also have to admit...I was glad to see Henry Cavill's Superman, even though I've never been his biggest fan. I don't know why, but he just clicked this time around and maybe he'll also work effectively as part of an ensemble. The CGI on his face was bad though. It was often very distracting, even moreso than the fake wig in "Fantastic Four". I do really like Ben Affleck as Batman and think he's being unfairly blamed for the struggles of the DCU. This made me want to see a solo-Batman movie with him even more. Also, the music is great. I loved hearing a reprisal of the "Batman (1989)" theme. 

Yet everything feels kind of rushed and I hate to say it..."Batman Vs Superman" was better. It might not really be good, but at least it has a plot and attempts to create character arcs. This movie has absolutely no time for dramatic resonance, so sometimes the conflicts feel forced. At one point, Bruce and Diana start bickering, but the build up and he pay-off failed to click because the animosity comes out of nowhere and Gal Gadot sometimes struggles here. I thought she was great in "Wonder Woman", but it seemed like they kept using her as the overseer of exposition and maybe it's her accent, but her delivery seemed wooden during these parts. When she brings up Bruce's guilt over Supermans death and immediately regrets it, the movie doesn't really allow her to show any emotion before she switches gears, so sometimes her delivery just feels like she's hurrying to get the scene over with so she can go back to the action scenes. I hear a lot of this movie was cut down and I think that's the main problem with everything. As for the villain, he's pretty boring and because he's a CGI effect, is unable to develop any kind of repertoire with the cast. Also, he did not seem anywhere near powerful enough to justify uniting these heroes. He would've made for a formidable foe to any of them as individuals and I think could've been compelling in that capacity. But the league only seems to struggle because they keep getting in each-others way. Loki might not have been THAT powerful either, but his threat was in his ability to manipulate them and play the Avengers off of each-other. Steppenwolf or whatever his name is just a generic conqueror who is not as powerful as Doomsday, Zodd or possibly even Ares.

Even the effects were a little underwhelming. "Batman Vs Superman" at least felt like an epic. Every scene here feels like it was designed to be economical. Bland locations with minimal extras and collateral damage. The climax takes place in some 3rd world country, where there is very little to destroy. Remember how "The Avengers" took place in New York City and had lots of buildings to destroy, lots of different creatures and props and extras to be put in peril? Apparently the entirety of this country is a single family, as they're pretty much the only ones you see throughout the climax. Overall, the movie isn't necessarily terrible and it's significantly less sloppy than "Suicide Squad". But it's also very generic, uninspired and forgettable, considering what this is supposed to be. "Batman Vs Superman" might've been more disappointing, but I respected it for being ambitious and even "Man of Steel" felt like a steadier film (even though this one entertained me more). "Justice League" is harmless, but I would rather the interesting failure of "Batman Vs Superman" than the safeness of "Justice League".


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2017)

*The Darjeeling Limited.
*
Quirky,but not very funny.

6.5/10


----------



## Didi (Nov 17, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Justice League: C
> 
> I was very underwhelmed. It is fun in parts and the cast mostly does good. I'm interesting in seeing an Aquaman or a Cyborg solo venture. Not sure about Flash as even though I did like him, his characterization seems like it would get annoying as the focus, whereas it works fine in a supporting capacity. I also have to admit...I was glad to see Henry Cavill's Superman, even though I've never been his biggest fan. I don't know why, but he just clicked this time around and maybe he'll also work effectively as part of an ensemble. The CGI on his face was bad though. It was often very distracting, even moreso than the fake wig in "Fantastic Four". I do really like Ben Affleck as Batman and think he's being unfairly blamed for the struggles of the DCU. This made me want to see a solo-Batman movie with him even more. Also, the music is great. I loved hearing a reprisal of the "Batman (1989)" theme.
> 
> ...





KAH-LEL KNOW

gal gadot is absolutely fucking horrible, she can't act for shit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yasha (Nov 17, 2017)

She was basically just posing/modelling throughout Wonder Woman. Cara is a better actress than Gal Gadot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2017)

Also, was it just me or did the characters individual storylines not have any real pay-off...Bruce Wayne is getting old and his body is beginning to give out on him. Established: No pay-off. Aquaman has fled from his responsibilities as ruler of Atlantis and when a leader for the league is required, he...just lets Wonder Woman take the position. Wonder Woman doesn't have an arc, but gets called out for struggling to overcome hers in the past...except she did, making that whole segment pointless. Cyborg probably has the most defined story, as his arc is about learning to 'live' and all that good stuff. I'm struggling with figuring out Flash's, although I didn't mind his lack of overarching story because he's constantly facing minor struggles that he has to overcome.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 18, 2017)

Captain America: Civil War -- 10/10


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2017)

Man of Steel was pretty decent film. It's still one of the more memorable comic book films of the last few years.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm flying to San Antonio today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Captain America: Civil War -- 10/10


Surprisingly Captain America turned out to be the most reliable Marvel property.  Both Civil War and Winter Soldier were very entertaining.

I think I preferred Winter Soldier slightly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 18, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Man of Steel was pretty decent film. It's still one of the more memorable comic book films of the last few years.


agreed, folks like to shit on that film because it's the cool thing to do

apart from a handful of questionable creative decisions MoS was actually a pretty enjoyable adaptation and portrayal of Superman in live-action

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Man of Steel is a lot better than Batman v Superman.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2017)

I thought "Man of Steel" was just mediocre and don't see how it was memorable at all, but obviously every movie effects everyone differently. For what it's worth, I do understand the appeal of the DCU and actually do wish they would've just continued with their desired formula. "Suicide Squad" was probably bungled because they tried too hard to imitate Marvel and while "Justice League" is better, it still feels like "Avengers"-lite.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 18, 2017)

Did anybody like Suicide Squad?  I was going to watch it but I heard that it was terrible, lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2017)

mcpon14 said:


> Did anybody like Suicide Squad?  I was going to watch it but I heard that it was terrible, lol.


You heard correctly


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 18, 2017)

Roger Ebert said the best super hero movie of recent times is Spider Man 2 (Tobey Maguire), lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2017)

I know a few people who liked "Suicide Squad", but only as harmless entertainment and even they agree it's flawed.

As for "Spider-Man 2" being the 'best superhero movie of recent times', I do remember a lot of people loved it back then. I was underwhelmed myself, but I don't know how well those movies have aged. "X-Men" is kind of lightweight by todays standards.

47 Meters Down: B-

The shark thrilled starring Mandy Moore. There is some great underwater cinematography, mostly good shark effects, decent tension and some effective jump scares. Yeah, the shark is ridiculously aggressive, but it's a movie. I would've rated it a B if it didn't try to get too clever for its own good for the finale, which was predictable, lame and obviously designed to stretch out the running-time. Good rental though.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 18, 2017)

Ebert's reasoning was that it wasn't as shallow as the others, lol.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 19, 2017)

*Justice League - *6/10


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2017)

*Be with You
*
Japan's version of Ghost. Few actresses are fortunate enough to have a film in which they looked perfect. This is Yuko Takeuchi's.

Sure, usually this kind of films are filled with bullshits about love, but I try not to be cynical about it.

That revelation at the end. 

9.5/10


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 19, 2017)

Good Time was decent.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Cancel all the stupid DC movies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 19, 2017)

cancel all the stupid capeshit movies while we're at it

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 19, 2017)

*Columbus *_(2017) - _9.5/10

Unbelievably good. This has to be the most _"humane"_ movie I've seen in a loong time, probably since _Oslo, 31st August_, which is a favorite of mine. I find _Columbus_ has this devastating, down-to-earth beauty that just can't help but move you. I feel like I could relate the character's perspectives and stances. It strikes a strong resemblance with Lost in Translation, at least to me, in the better ways. It's calming and gorgeous, the setting and score very fitting and gentle. Masterfully done and executed in every aspect. A really good watch, and probably my favorite of the year so far, just ahead of _Get Out.
_
Strongly recommended for anyone who's into _"profound" _and soul-searching movies. Not everyone's cup of tea though.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 19, 2017)

Watching DC go this way saddens me. So much wasted potential


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Favorite of the year: Song to Song


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 19, 2017)

Totally forgot about that one, thanks for reminding me. Is it from the "better" side of Malick?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

I think so. Someone in this thread totally disagreed though.  Stringer maybe?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 19, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Watching DC go this way saddens me. So much wasted potential


we'll get a good DCEU when we're in our 50's  

hopefully this failure leads to a huge shakeup in that studio, the current leaders have a serious lack of vision


----------



## Stringer (Nov 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think so. Someone in this thread totally disagreed though.  Stringer maybe?


nope, I haven't seen that one


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Someone else then. That person disagreed with me completely.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 19, 2017)

Stringer said:


> we'll get a good DCEU when we're in our 50's


Sounds about right.




> hopefully this failure leads to a huge shakeup in that studio, the current leaders have a serious lack of vision



Don't think so honestly. These cunts don't seem able to learn from their mistakes. I don't care so much for BvS or J League. It was Man of Steel that broke me down. I had unusually high expectations for MoS, the first released trailer was outstanding. I was expecting it to be the TDK equivalent of Superman. Shame.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 19, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> *Columbus *_(2017) - _9.5/10
> 
> Unbelievably good. This has to be the most _"humane"_ movie I've seen in a loong time, probably since _Oslo, 31st August_, which is a favorite of mine. I find _Columbus_ has this devastating, down-to-earth beauty that just can't help but move you. I feel like I could relate the character's perspectives and stances. It strikes a strong resemblance with Lost in Translation, at least to me, in the better ways. It's calming and gorgeous, the setting and score very fitting and gentle. Masterfully done and executed in every aspect. A really good watch, and probably my favorite of the year so far, just ahead of _Get Out.
> _
> Strongly recommended for anyone who's into _"profound" _and soul-searching movies. Not everyone's cup of tea though.




I fucking love Oslo, 31 August (and Lost in Translation as well) so thanks, I hadn't heard of it yet but I'll definitely watch it now


----------



## Didi (Nov 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think so. Someone in this thread totally disagreed though.  Stringer maybe?





Rukia said:


> Someone else then. That person disagreed with me completely.



It was me
it was still very good tbh, just my least favourite Malick (though I'd have to watch it again to be sure)

Still good though, Malick literally hasn't made a bad movie ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 19, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> Don't think so honestly. These cunts don't seem able to learn from their mistakes. I don't care so much for BvS or J League. It was Man of Steel that broke me down. I had unusually high expectations for MoS, the first released trailer was outstanding. *I was expecting it to be the TDK equivalent of Superman. Shame*.


same here
the hype and build up to the release of MoS gave me chills at times, there was a beautiful camaraderie irl and in this place 

easily could have been way better given the blueprints set by the DCAU

watching them stumble so bad despite having the world at their finger tips is really something out of the twilight zone


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 19, 2017)

Didi said:


> I fucking love Oslo, 31 August (and Lost in Translation as well) so thanks, I hadn't heard of it yet but I'll definitely watch it now



You're welcome buddy. Anyone who can appreciate Oslo, 31 August is a friend of mine. I will always hold it in very high regards.



Stringer said:


> same here
> the hype and build up to the release of MoS gave me chills at times, there was a beautiful camaraderie irl and in this place
> 
> easily could have been way better given the blueprints set by the DCAU
> ...


Exactly. Ever since MoS, DC just doesn't seem to be able to disappoint me. I just feel sad about the disgusting treatment that amazing universe is getting. And at 2017 no less.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 19, 2017)

Justice league 

5.5/10

before anyone bitches Iron man 2 has 73% on RT and it's about the same if not worse.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2017)

I've decided to start Season 2 of "Masters of Horror"!

Masters of Horror: The Damned Thing- C

Directed by Tobe Hooper ("Texas Chainsaw Massacre"; he also did "Dance of the Dead from Season 1), this episode had some pretty good gore effects and a strong, foreboding atmosphere, but the tension kept being deflated by a bi-polar tone. It mostly takes itself seriously, but they keep forcing in the comedic relief, which isn't funny and feels out of place. The ending was ruined by some shitty CGI, which also didn't feel like it belonged there. Also, the acting wasn't very good. Sean Patrick Flannery looks bored and I love how even though he knows his kid is in peril, he can't break out in anything more than a speed walk to rescue him. Not a good way to start the season...


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 20, 2017)

Creep Show -- 10/10 Many might say that it is extremely cheesy but I liked it, lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2017)

I think DC have lost alot of goodwill. They need to do away with Snyder's vision and hire someone decent to write. I can never get my head round how you want to spend 300 million on a movie but don't want to hire a good writer. Personally they should leave it for a couple years and try again.  

Never heard of Colombus but Oslo August 31st is still a favourite of mine.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 20, 2017)

Don't you love scene-stealer movies, lol?  Daniel Day Lewis in Gangs of New York, Artemesia in 300 (part 2), Johnny Depp's character in Once Upon a Time in Mexico, lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2017)

Three...Extremes: B

An anthology horror film, where the gimmick is that the 3 shorts come from three prolific directors of different Asian countries- Takashi Miike (Japan), Fruit Chan (Hong Kong) and Park Chan Wook (South Korea). Each short was very good, but they're all of the experimental kind of horror, which might alienate some viewers. Each tale is strange and quirky and I almost feel like I got an overdose of it. I'm not sure if they complimented each-other in the long run. 

The best? Probably "Dumplings" by Fruit Chan, although my favorite is "The Box" by Miike. "The Box" probably would've been the best if it weren't for the ending, which is the type of ending Takashi Miike loves doing, but I thought was...weak. Yet I've always been captivated by the demented imagery and nightmarish atmosphere of Takashi Miike's works and he goes all out here. "Dumplings" is more disturbing than scary, with a quiet pay-off that will either elicit boredom or repulsion. It deals with a dark subject matter and it's almost indifference towards it was in many ways the most horrific part of the short. Nice character and story writing and I loved the foreboding music. "Cut" has some problems because I thought the acting was...questionable...I think it was deliberate, as the short does often strive for black comedy, but it sometimes took me out of the moment. There is a lot of style and intensity, with the villain's motivation being unusual. It's good, but I don't think it's as memorable as the others. Nevertheless, they're all close in quality and I think would be enjoyed the most when watched individually.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 21, 2017)

Park Chan Wook is a one-trick pony. I found all of his films besides Oldboy disappointing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Don't hate Yasha.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Park Chan Wook is a one-trick pony. I found all of his films besides Oldboy disappointing.



I always preferred "Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance". "Oldboy" is really good and all, but I think it was overhyped.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 21, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I always preferred "Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance". "Oldboy" is really good and all, but I think it was overhyped.



Did you know the twist before you saw Oldboy? 

I was fortunate enough not to have it spoiled for me.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 21, 2017)

I never really liked OldBoy. And no, I didn't know the twist beforehand. 
It's basically 99% build-up, and 1% pay-off.

I liked Handmaiden much better tbh.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2017)

I liked Stoker and Thirst. Didn't see the big deal with Handmaiden tbh. Old Boy is sublime even if I found the twist kinda crazy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Did you know the twist before you saw Oldboy?
> 
> I was fortunate enough not to have it spoiled for me.



I didn't know about the twist. 

Did anyone ever see the Spike Lee remake?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2017)

Casino Royale (1967)- D*

Yes, there was a Bond flick in 1967 also called "Casino Royale", although it was an unofficial production that gradually became a spoof on Bond throughout filming. It also kind of sucks, because 98% of the jokes failed to land and the story makes absolutely no f@cking sense. Yet I found this fascinating because of its troubled production. This was supposed to be a Peter Sellers vehicle, except he was cast back when the movie was supposed to take itself seriously and when it became a farce, he became a nightmare to work with and was fired. This apparently forced re-writes where David Niven is actually James Bond, but decides to give 7 different agents the codename of James Bond, as it would confuse 'the enemy'...whom I suspect is supposed to be the audience...Sellers does good, but there are times when he acts wacky in a way that doesn't fit with the rest of his characterization, because apparently they were so short of footage of him that the filmmakers were forced to rely on outtakes where he is screwing around. There is a scene where he gets in a car to pursue the bad guys, but the next shot is of him having already been captured, because he was fired before they could film that. Perhaps the most bizarre is his death scene, where he is rescued by Vesper, only for her to shoot him too...Let's ignore the fact that she went out of her way to save him before deciding to kill him, because you don't even see his body even though they include a wide shot of all of the other corpses...Because they had to write him out of the script somehow! 

It's just...fascinating to me! Even moreso because they acquired an awesome cast, such as Peter Sellers, David Niven, Woody Allen, Orson Welles, William Holden, Deborah Kerr, John Huston and Ursula Andress- who was even the Bond girl from "Dr. No"! The visuals are incredible and "Casino Royale"- while being the worst 'Bond' flick- arguably even has some of the best set design and cinematography to be found throughout the ENTIRE franchise. It's a beautiful looking film, if anything and I do love the score. The main theme in particular is catchy. 

I didn't like the movie, as without any good laughs, it alternates between annoying and boring, but I'm glad I watched it. It was a fascinating disaster with some genuinely good elements.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 22, 2017)

*Thor: Ragnarok *- 8/10

Marvel goes insane.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2017)

Baby Driver

This shit is legit/10


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 22, 2017)

Rear Window

10/10 Very tastefully done.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Baby Driver
> 
> This shit is legit/10



Are you sure that feeling you have is not just Kevin Spacey touching your thigh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 23, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Are you sure that feeling you have is not just Kevin Spacey touching your thigh?



Damn.

I said, damn.


----------



## Slice (Nov 23, 2017)

We saw Justice League yesterday.

The best thing i can say about it is its "not shit".
It isnt good, it isnt even mediocre, its simply not a lot of fun.

I tried to enjoy it because i am a big DC fan and while it got better in the second half when the action was going on the beginning was a total snorefest.

It also felt like a lot was left on the cutting floor. No way i can accept that it was a deliberate decision to just have Cyborg be there without showing the origin story.
Marvels movies - while dumb - at least accomplish being _fun. _This doesnt.

I rate it 2/5 which makes me incredibly sad.

Movie also could have used more Aquaman, in underwater scenes that do not look like a total desaster. He felt like the least developed character of the movie being just there - sporting a redundant powerset because all he does is punch people and Wondy / Superman do that better.
If they had managed to find a way to make the underwater scenes amazing and then use a confrontation with Steppenwolf to show what a powerhout Arthur is underwater i would have been slightly more satsified. As is i was disappointed.
Also according to my fiancee it was a bad decission to have him wear armor in the second half of the movie. She was perfectly fine with the shirtless version


----------



## Slice (Nov 23, 2017)

And was it just me or did a lot of the CGI scenes seem terribly "unfinished"?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 23, 2017)

How was Cavill-mans CGI btw

Considering they had to use it to remove his mustache


----------



## Slice (Nov 23, 2017)

I did not know this 

There was so much cgi all over the place it all had that same murky unfinished look. So you could say it blended in perfectly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2017)

Worst part of thanksgiving is keeping your stomach empty all day for dinner. Smh

#firstworldproblems

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving, guys & Jena.

Thank you all for bearing with my eccentricity and not calling the Interpol on me. Really appreciate that. Maybe someday I will come knock your door and thank you properly in person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 23, 2017)

The CGI on Henry Cavill's face was very distracting. 

And happy thanksgiving everybody. Thanks for tolerating my...disturbing and strange...tendencies, like how I willingly watch the entirety of the "Children of the Corn" series...There is a reason I'm not allowed 50 ft within a school campus, but I will always have NF to do what I can't do over there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

Lady Bird is pretty good.  You guys should consider it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 23, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> There is a reason I'm not allowed 50 ft within a school campus,



Basically, the opposite of Para.


----------



## Detective (Nov 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Basically, the opposite of Para.



Para's eternal hipster life force is tied to being forever a college student.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 23, 2017)

Detective said:


> Para's eternal hipster life force is tied to being forever a college student.



Para is the Moaning Myrtle of his school

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Slice (Nov 24, 2017)

Detective said:


> Para's eternal hipster life force is tied to being forever a college student.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2017)

Slice said:


>


More like...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2017)

Speaking of which, when are you going to finish your psycho degree? You have been in college for quite sometime, too. Even Stunna graduated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 24, 2017)

Damn, Yasha knifing Gesy like that without any remorse.



But, I like his bluntness. And hard hitting questions, as always.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 24, 2017)

The Case for Christ: D

I only watched this because I read the book, which I had assumed was impossible to adapt into something compelling and...shocking, this was pretty boring. The main problem is just that Christian propaganda flicks struggle with writing both Christians and Atheists, as they present those of the faith as loonies who never shut up about religion and non-believers as condescending assholes whose misery can only be cured by Jesus. I swear, 50% of the running-time seemed like it was dedicated to main couple bickering over the subject. 

The narrative is unfocused and it seemed like the more interesting stuff (building up the 'case') was often glanced over. It's kind of hard to swallow the evidence for the resurrection, as it mostly just picks and chooses which arguments it will acknowledge or ignore. There's this bizarre subplot about a shooting that...maybe it was referenced in the book? I don't remember it, but the way they try to tie it into the central conflict was contrived and felt like they were just trying to force in something a little more urgent and exciting...I want to emphasize 'a little' though, as it only had 2 or 3 scenes of consequence. From a technical standpoint, "The Case for Christ" felt like an adequate TV movie, which is problematic when it was a theatrical release. The music and the visuals were all very generic, but I will give credit to the cast, who clearly are trying their best and sometimes even add depth to what would otherwise be stock characters. I have to admit that the ending kind of got to me, just because the actors sold me on it. But "The Case for Christ" was still dull and the book was simply not meant to be adapted into cinematic form.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

Daddy's Home 2 - easy watch. Perfect movie for the holidays. I was able to turn my brain off and just watch it.  A couple of jokes even landed.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2017)

Must have been years since I laughed really hard at a funny scene in movie. I'm such a grump.

Most comedies would be lucky to get a chuckle out of me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 24, 2017)

Masters of Horror- Family: C+

Directed by John Landis, who had previously done "Deer Woman", which I had really enjoyed. Like that, this is more of a demented comedy with a horror edge than it is a horror feature, but it's...fine? It's technically well made, but it relies a lot on a final twist that is a bit of a cheat. They do foreshadow it, but it's one of those twists where in hindsight, the characters actions don't make any sense.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2017)

Martial, seen this yet?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 25, 2017)

*The Girl with All the Gifts
*
Nice spin on the zombiecalypse genre. Like the unconventional ending.

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Martial, seen this yet?



I haven't watched it, but I'm eagerly awaiting its arrival on netflix! I do love it when Takashi Miike goes batshit insane for his movies. If you want to see something f@cked up, you should check out his 'Masters of Horror' entry. The acting kind of blows, but it's demented and kind of awesome. 



Yasha said:


> *The Girl with All the Gifts
> *
> Nice spin on the zombiecalypse genre. Like the unconventional ending.
> 
> 8/10



Yeah this was a genuine surprise. Too bad it didn't get a real theatrical release in the U.S. I would've loved to see this in theaters.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2017)

Masters of Horror- The V Word: B-

This was directed by Ernest R. Dickerson, who's primarily known as a television director, but he has done some movies ("Demon Night", "Bones"...not really 'Masters of Horror' credentials...). This was...OK? It has some suspense, some chills and thrills, but it starts to run out of steam around the half way point and the characters are sometimes difficult to like.


----------



## Detective (Nov 25, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Must have been years since I laughed really hard at a funny scene in movie. I'm such a grump.
> 
> Most comedies would be lucky to get a chuckle out of me.



Same here.

The comedy genre has been dead for quite some time. I mean, the true, actual funny films. Not the bullshit that passes for comedy these days.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2017)

6 Days: B+

Solid, terse political thriller from England.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 25, 2017)

*Kedi
*
My favourite documentary of the year.

As a cat lover, I can connect to it on many levels. I recently adopted a kitten and her mom. But the kitten died a couple of days later, attacked by a male cat in the neighbourhood, and I was by her side caressing her as she drew her last breaths. Cat's life is tough. 

9.5/10



Detective said:


> Same here.
> 
> The comedy genre has been dead for quite some time. I mean, the true, actual funny films. Not the bullshit that passes for comedy these days.



We should form a League of Grumpies. 

The last movie that made me laugh hysterically is probably Mr Bean or some Stephen Chow's film.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

@Detective 

This was nuts dude:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Detective
> 
> This was nuts dude:



They cut it down to 1 dude, holy shit.

Fatigue and numbers got them in the end, but they almost pulled it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2017)

Masters of Horror: Sounds Like- B

This was directed by Brad Anderson ("Session 9") and it's pretty solid, albeit slow paced and much bleaker than the majority of these episodes. To be honest, there were times I wasn't liking it, as the protagonist is not the most pleasant of people, but it did have the most emotional resonance and the tension was pretty uncomfortable to endure.


----------



## Sassy (Nov 26, 2017)

Coco- I've got to admit but damn I balled my eyes out. Pretty good and with a talented cast, animation was spectacular and spot on with beautiful artwork. I've got to say it earns a solid 9.5/10, reason I didn't give it a ten was of some minor details I felt "meh" about.


----------



## TGM (Nov 27, 2017)

I liked *Coco* so much that I ended up catching it twice this weekend. Wrote a review of both it and the attached Frozen short, for those interested:


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## A. Waltz (Nov 27, 2017)

Coco 10/10

the entire theater cried and everyone applauded and cheered at the end

it was so beautiful


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2017)

Masters of Horror- John Carpenter's Pro Life: B

It plays out as a cheesy B-movie, but was enjoyable as such.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 28, 2017)

*Ingrid Goes West* — 6/10

it's a comedy & stalker story that makes a number of social commentaries on social media, but it goes about it in a way that isn't too engaging nor is it creative in its approach. I guess I've been too spoiled by Black Mirror 

*War For The Planet of The Apes* — 7.5/10

not quite the epic conclusion to this trilogy like I wish it were, but overall it felt like a nice swan song for Ceasar and his journey

*John Wick 2* — 7/10

I thought the first one was much better tbf

many scenes in the movie took place in my town by the way


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2017)

There is like no advertising for Coco at all here. 
Watched the trailer and was not really interrested, but since the reactions are very positive ill try and watch it next week.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 28, 2017)

from reviews it kinda sounds like one of those sentimental films sprinkled with heartfelt songs to make you cry or feel a certain type of way, I refuse to be robbed of whatever is left of my masculinity!

hashtag I-won't-get-pussified


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2017)

Stringer said:


> hashtag I-won't-get-pussified



Says man who lives in Montreal.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 28, 2017)

Detective said:


> Says man who lives in Montreal.


you're so cut throat 

well played, to my defense I come from abroad so I still have some pride in my roots and manliness

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2017)

Children of the Corn (8): Genesis- F

Yeah, it's probably the worst of the franchise. What's funny though is that the ending steals footage from "Bad Boys 2". It looks awkward and out of place.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

Big ups to Prince Harry.  I think he is choosing well.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

Stringer said:


> *Ingrid Goes West* — 6/10
> 
> it's a comedy & stalker story that makes a number of social commentaries on social media, but it goes about it in a way that isn't too engaging nor is it creative in its approach. I guess I've been too spoiled by Black Mirror
> 
> ...


ingrid goes west is one of the ten best movies of the year.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 29, 2017)

Stringer said:


> you're so cut throat
> 
> well played, to my defense I come from abroad so I still have some pride in my roots and manliness



Abroad is really...broad. The verdict depends on where you came from. You could have come from Thailand for all we know.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> ingrid goes west is one of the ten best movies of the year.


eww, don't tell me you're an aubrey plaza stan

the one thing I really liked about it is that Elizabeth Olsen and Ice Cube's son are in it



Yasha said:


> Abroad is really...broad. The verdict depends on where you came from. You could have come from Thailand for all we know.


I come from the land of always summer, blessed with a rich soil, afro-pop music, fine and strong black chicks but plagued by war and political instability — nothing but manly shizz where I come from


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Big ups to Prince Harry.  I think he is choosing well.


First black (potential) princess, huh? The royal family sure have come a long way from generations of inbreeding and eugenics.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

No, I don't care for Plaza.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2017)

it's a decent film, but top 10 material? hell no

Rukia shit-taste confirmed


----------



## Yasha (Nov 29, 2017)

Stringer said:


> eww, don't tell me you're an aubrey plaza stan
> 
> the one thing I really liked about it is that Elizabeth Olsen and Ice Cube's son are in it
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

Stringer said:


> it's a decent film, but top 10 material? hell no
> 
> Rukia shit-taste confirmed


It's okay if you didn't understand the premise.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2017)

lol no, I've seen the subject executed better elsewhere

since we're on the topic of best movies of the year, what's everyone's top 10?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

Stringer said:


> lol no, I've seen the subject executed better elsewhere
> 
> since we're on the topic of best movies of the year, what's everyone's top 10?


Song to Song
Wind River
Blade Runner 2049
Logan
Lady Bird
Ingrid Goes West
The Killing of a Sacred Deer
Atomic Blonde
Split
It

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2017)

How's Lady Bird? 
been seeing a lot of praise for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm a Aubrey Plaza fan. I find her wit and awkward mannerisms sexy as fuck.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2017)

She would get pushed to the side for Elizabeth Olsen tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2017)

Stringer said:


> *Ingrid Goes West* — 6/10
> 
> it's a comedy & stalker story that makes a number of social commentaries on social media, but it goes about it in a way that isn't too engaging nor is it creative in its approach. I guess I've been too spoiled by Black Mirror
> 
> ...


Have you never seen the ending to the original Planet of the Apes?

Its depressing and nihilistic as fuck. So pretty much in line with the remake. At least this ending had hope for the apes.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Song to Song
> Wind River
> Blade Runner 2049
> Logan
> ...


some interesting choices to say the least, but with the type of year we've had I honestly can't hold it against you.. right now my list consists of

Gook
Logan
Blade Runner
Get Out
The Lego Batman Movie
Baby Driver
War For The Planet Of The Apes
The Blood Spray of Goemon

there's two empty spots, still undecided on what to fill them with since there's a few films I'm still planning to watch


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

I assume It will drop off my list.  I liked it.  But it was a distant 10th.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2017)

my god Gesy, you're disgusting 




The World said:


> Have you never seen the ending to the original Planet of the Apes?
> 
> Its depressing and nihilistic as fuck. So pretty much in line with the remake. At least this ending had hope for the apes.


the conclusion is actually what I was fine with, the overall enjoyment I took from watching the film is the problem


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2017)

Stringer said:


> my god Gesy, you're disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> the conclusion is actually what I was fine with, the overall enjoyment I took from watching the film is the problem


You're turning down, Plaza?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm smashing purely because of quirkiness.

And she doesn't look _that_ bad..she's very girl next door.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2017)

I could use you at nights out on weekends gesy, you will be the guy that keeps the ugly girl busy when me and the boys approach a group of friends so she doesn't cock block us

we all got a role to play in this world, this is yours


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2017)

This is like the only actual benefit to Gesy's poor taste and judgement

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

Detective said:


> This is like the only actual benefit to Gesy's poor taste and judgement


----------



## Detective (Nov 29, 2017)

Gesy essentially becomes the wing man who takes one for the team, except he is unaware that he is actually looking at a Hard 2, instead of the 10 he believes he sees.

He becomes bait for any traps that may be sprung.

A master baiter, one might surmise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2017)

So Plaza's an ugly 2, huh?

You people are something else.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

She's a movie 5-6.  Dunno what she looks like when you take away the professional make up artist.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

Sundance Film Festival lineup looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

Aren't you guys a bit harsh on Gesy? I mean, he is still an undergraduate and hasn't seen much of the world yet. 

I used to mistake a 5-6 for a 9, too, until I went to Japan and found out the scale doesn't end at 10 but goes all the way to 100.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Slice (Nov 30, 2017)

I also think that Plaza is not unattractive.

She looks like a regular girl, homely but in no way ugly.

Its like rejecting a perfectly fine car because Lamborghini exist.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2017)

Slice said:


> I also think that Plaza is not unattractive.
> 
> She looks like a regular girl, homely but in no way ugly.
> 
> Its like rejecting a perfectly fine car because Lamborghini exist.


I always liked you slice. You're like the mature father of this thread.  Martialhorror is the drunk rapist uncle.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Aren't you guys a bit harsh on Gesy? I mean, he is still an undergraduate and hasn't seen much of the world yet.


Man...times are hard . I needed to go to school in spurts..but I'll be graduating next year (hopefully)...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Man...times are hard . I needed to go to school in spurts..but I'll be graduating next year (hopefully)...



Hang in there, buddy. Hard work will be rewarded one way or another.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 30, 2017)

new trailer for Thoroughbreds, next year's Stoker

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

I certainly hope it will be more like Wild Things and less like Stoker.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> She's a movie 5-6.  Dunno what she looks like when you take away the professional make up artist.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 30, 2017)

@Yasha  you mean because of hot lesbian intercourses and threesome? if only...

I'll never forget how amazing of an experience it was to watch Wild Things for the first time as a young teen growing up in the 2000's, like opening a portal to brand new universe -- both the brain and penis went something like:
*BRUHHHH! *

all the while you're sitting there trying to grasp that overload of chemical reactions in your body and why it feels so awesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

Stringer said:


> you mean because of hot lesbian intercourses and threesome? if only...
> 
> I'll never forget how amazing of an experience it was to watch Wild Things for the first time as a young teen growing up in the 2000's, like opening a portal to brand new universe -- both the brain and penis went something like:
> *BRUHHHH! *
> ...



Sometimes I miss the bygone era when films like Wild Things were the closest things to pornography us teens were able to get our hands on. Another one was Cruel Intentions with Sarah Michelle Gellar in her prime.

We were so pure back then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Sometimes I miss the bygone era when films like Wild Things were the closest things to pornography us teens were able to get our hands on. Another one was Cruel Intentions with Sarah Michelle Gellar in her prime.
> 
> We were so pure back then.



I wonder if our resident film connoiseurs like Gesy and Warudo may have issues later on in life because adult rated feature length films have distorted their penile expectations and natural ability to rise to the challenge?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Sometimes I miss the era back then when films like Wild Things were the closest things to pornography us teens were able to get our hands on. Another one was Cruel Intentions.
> 
> We were so pure back then.


yeah kids this generation are too easily exposed to this stuff nowadays, they lose their innocence way too early

and speaking of hot lesbian sex, ever seen Blue Is The Warmest Color?


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2017)

Stringer said:


> yeah kids this generation are too easily exposed to this stuff nowadays, they lose their innocence way too early
> 
> speaking of hot lesbian sex, ever seen Blue Is The Warmest Color?



There was a certain level of challenge, excitement and espionage when trying to covertly watch softcore porn back in our days as young teens.

Now they just watch it on the public transit.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

Detective said:


> I wonder if our resident film connoiseurs like Gesy and Warudo may have issues later on in life because adult rated feature length films have distorted their penile expectations and natural ability to rise to the challenge?



They are going to expect girls to squirt like Niagara Fall and men to last longer than LotR extended playtime.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> They are going to expect girls to squirt like Niagara Fall and men to last longer than LotR extended playtime.



tmw Gesy figures out he got it all wrong, this music will play:


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

Stringer said:


> yeah kids this generation are too easily exposed to this stuff nowadays, they lose their innocence way too early
> 
> and speaking of hot lesbian sex, ever seen Blue Is The Warmest Color?



I guess the fact that retro teen movies/series such as It and Stranger Things are the hit right now shows that we are not alone in feeling so.

Yes, I like Blue Is The Warmest Color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 30, 2017)

Detective said:


> There was a certain level of challenge, excitement and espionage when trying to covertly watch softcore porn back in our days as young teens.
> 
> Now they just watch it on the public transit.


fosho, there's was real sense of adventure

we're the last of a breed Detective

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

Detective said:


> There was a certain level of challenge, excitement and espionage when trying to covertly watch softcore porn back in our days as young teens.
> 
> Now they just watch it on the public transit.



Only to have it betrayed by a crusted spot in your underwear....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Only to have it betrayed by a crusted spot in your underwear....



Yasha thinking so little of my strategic younger self that he doesn't realize there was a reason I asked my mom to teach me how to do my own laundry.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

Detective said:


> Yasha thinking so little of my strategic younger self that he doesn't realize there was a reason I asked my mom to teach me how to do my own laundry.



If your horny little self was willing to go to that length, you're capable of anything in life.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> If your horny little self was willing to go to that length, you're capable of anything in life.



I sometimes amaze myself at how carefully I craft my plans, and the level of detail involved. Including my choice of words, because I know that I can change the odds into my favour, or buy extra time depending on the timing of how I execute my plans.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

I am an odd mixture of careful planning and impulsivity. I enjoy the process of planning, but sometimes I don't feel like following my well-crafted plan and just take risk with another route and live with it. Life is boring if it's too safe and predictable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't get it. Isn't this how most white girls look when an early photo is taken covertly?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

Gesy, you study psychology, surely you understand choice-supportive bias better than we do. Let it go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I am an odd mixture of careful planning and impulsivity. I enjoy the process of planning, but sometimes I don't feel like following my well-crafted plan and just take risk with another route and live with it. Life is boring if it's too safe and predictable.



I can see the logic in that. If anything, I feel leaving the impulsivity to things that are whimsical or purely entertainment value. I do happen to have two things that could be considered a bad habit.

1. Occasionally even though I have a plan in place, and back-up contingencies as well... I will allow time to elapse on the first couple plans just to see if I can still work my way out using the last option. Just to test if it works. This final one involves a little quick footwork and improvisation, but works well in the end. I know this isn't a good practice to live by, but every once in a while, I just like do it to test myself.

2. This is similar to the first one, but instead of using the last fail safe plan, I absolutely leave things until the 11th hour... because it sparks a fuckton of creativity out of me. Once the "winging it" plan works out, I use what I learned to build small adjustments into future plans because I learned little tips and tricks to augment shit slightly along the way.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Gesy, you study psychology, surely you understand choice-supportive bias better than we do. Let it go.



I understand if she's not everyone's cup of tea. Even the world most beautiful woman wouldn't be able to attract 100% of straight men.

But to go so far as considering her someone who's physically repulsive is interesting to say the least. I bet some of you have laid down with far worse in the past.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2017)

Gesy not understanding that I was making a general reference to a Hard 2 in my earlier post, when making the ultimate oblivious wingman comparison.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

Each of us has the occasional urge to stand upon the edge of a cliff and look down. It triggers our survival instinct and reinforces our will to live.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I understand if she's not everyone's cup of tea. Even the world most beautiful woman wouldn't be able to attract 100% of straight men.
> 
> But to go so far as considering her someone who's physically repulsive is interesting to say the least. I bet some of you have laid down with far worse in the past.



I am on the fence on this one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I am on the fence on this one.


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Each of us has the occasional urge to stand upon the edge of a cliff and look down. It triggers our survival instinct and reinforces our will to live.



OMG, you get it. You totally do.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2017)

Stringer said:


> new trailer for Thoroughbreds, next year's Stoker


I like It.

Unlike Yasha, I also really enjoyed Stoker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I like It.
> 
> Unlike Yasha, I also really enjoyed Stoker.



Dude, how are things with you? You moving to Cali permanently? Or still weekend visiting?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2017)

I have been here about 4 months now.

The new job is really busy.  And I have continued to travel a lot.  But life is good.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

I look forward to The Killing of a Sacred Deer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2017)

It was really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2017)

High Kick Angels- C-

A Japanese movie about schoolgirls who know Karate fighting a bunch of bad guys in an abandoned school. The fight scenes aren't bad at all, but it's very...loud...with its comedy and the excessive mugging got on my nerves. One girl in particular just needed to settle the f@ck down. I was taken aback by the amount of panty shots, which made me uncomfortable because they tended to follow the girl who actually looks like she's 15. Creepy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

*Gintama Live Action
*
I sort of fast-forwarded through it and only looked at the cute girls.

6/10


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> High Kick Angels- C-
> 
> A Japanese movie about schoolgirls who know Karate fighting a bunch of bad guys in an abandoned school. The fight scenes aren't bad at all, but it's very...loud...with its comedy and the excessive mugging got on my nerves. One girl in particular just needed to settle the f@ck down. I was taken aback by the amount of panty shots, which made me uncomfortable because they tended to follow the girl who actually looks like she's 15. Creepy.



I like how you pretend like pantyshot isn't the reason you watched the film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I like how you pretend like pantyshot isn't the reason you watched the film.



I only watched it cause it's on tubitv and imdb gave it a high rating. I swear!


----------



## Slice (Dec 1, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I guess the fact that retro teen movies/series such as It and Stranger Things are the hit right now shows that we are not alone in feeling so.



It reminds of of all the things that were better back then.
Carefully avoiding to remind us of the things that were worse.

Perfect nostalgia bait.

That said, i love both.

Going out with friends with the only limitation being "try to be home before sundown" and no one knowing where the hell you have been all day. Glorious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 1, 2017)

90's was a great decade to grow up in.


*Better Watch Out
*
Could have been better if the babysitter was a lot more attractive.

6.3/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 1, 2017)

Holy Shit

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Holy Shit


That looks fucking nuts.  Sign me up.  I'm curious.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 1, 2017)

it's awesome to see them make a game set in that Kara short they released a while back

I haven't made time for video games recently but this one, Red Dead Redemption, Anthem and that new 2D Dragon Ball fighting game will be worth the exception


----------



## Yasha (Dec 1, 2017)

The Wolverine has already shown that superhero + japanese culture can be an awesome combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2017)

Awesome movie.  Could have really been great without that Silver Samurai abomination.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2017)

"The Wolverine" was mediocre. 

Bushwick: B-

Dave Bautista and Brittany Snow try to survive a new civil war. I liked a lot about it. They do a good job at making this seem like a more lavish production than it really was and it's edited in such a way that it feels like the movie is one continuous shot. It is mostly entertaining and Bautista does good. But Snow's character can be irksome and her acting was really uneven. But her sister was even worse, being so annoying that she nearly tanked the entire film with her limited screen-time. Not a bad rental, but it's kind of a wasted opportunity. 

Masters of Horror: The Screwfly Solution: C-

Directed by Joe Dante ("Gremlins", although he had previously done "Homecoming" in the last 'Masters of Horror' Season), this is more science fiction than horror...and while it has some interesting ideas, the stupidity of its characters sort of ruins it. The daughter in particular is unbelievably stupid and the ending relies on bad special effects. It goes on for too long and while the episode wasn't bad, it just wasn't very good.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 2, 2017)

*Wind River
*
Man, I thought it was in Alaska. So many lands in the states are unforgiving as fuck. Now I want to go to Wyoming.

When men live in the wild for an extended period, they are stripped bare and show who they really are deep inside.

Liz Olsen's acting has improved some since I last saw her [in Captain America?] And her face looks less skeletal, too.

8.8/10


----------



## Detective (Dec 2, 2017)

Yasha said:


> *Wind River
> *
> Man, I thought it was in Alaska. So many lands in the states are unforgiving as fuck. Now I want to go to Wyoming.
> 
> ...



Her ass was also fantastic in the brief appearance from the rear angle when she was pulling on that snow suit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 2, 2017)

Detective said:


> Her ass was also fantastic in the brief appearance from the rear angle when she was pulling on that snow suit.



That was actually my ass. I was her body double in that movie. You're welcome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 2, 2017)

Detective said:


> Her ass was also fantastic in the brief appearance from the rear angle when she was pulling on that snow suit.



For someone with a skeletal face, it was surprisingly fleshy.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 2, 2017)

And I hope nobody disagrees that Natalie is the best looking one in the film?


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2017)

Some good fucking movies this year.

Mudbound was waay better than I anticipated. In my Top 3 list of the best I've seen this year.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2017)

Yasha said:


> And I hope nobody disagrees that Natalie is the best looking one in the film?


Was Natalie the vic?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 2, 2017)

Carey Mulligan is a Hard 2 though.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 2, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Was Natalie the vic?



Yeah, the native girl.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2017)

Where'd that come from. And no, whatever the aspect you're rating her may be.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, the native girl.


Then yes.. easily. I mean, was there even a contest? And there was only her and Olsen iirc.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 2, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> Then yes.. easily. I mean, was there even a contest? And there was only her and Olsen iirc.



Rukia might argue Olsen is prettier. You never know.


----------



## Detective (Dec 2, 2017)

Rukia would troll himself if that were possible.


----------



## Didi (Dec 2, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Carey Mulligan is a Hard 2 though.



what

she is super cute (and super good!) in Never Let me Go / Drive / Shame / Inside Llewyn Davis and probably other stuff I'm forgetting off of the top of my head right now

you crazy, Yasha


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Rukia might argue Olsen is prettier. You never know.


I'm a fan of Olsen myself tbh, but that girl was on another level.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2017)

Carey Mulligan is not my kinda thing but, anything under 6-7 is laughable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 2, 2017)

Masters of Horror- Valerie on the Stairs: C-

It starts off as dull, contrived and cliched, but I will admit that the finale was kind of cool.


----------



## Detective (Dec 3, 2017)

Just checking in to give an update that I have not watched Carnosaur yet, but I will eventually.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2017)

Detective said:


> Just checking in to give an update that I have not watched Carnosaur yet, but I will eventually.



You should totally watch it before Christmas, as a Christmas present to yourself.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Rukia might argue Olsen is prettier. You never know.


I'm not sure which Indian girl you guys are talking about.

Both the Native girl that got killed and Renner's ex wife, I remember them as attractive.  But that's all I remember.  They are foot notes in the movie.  Tbf, I remember being mad that not one guy from the security team was willing to stand up and beat the shit out of the drunk redneck ringleader of the group.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2017)

Hollywood should make a steamy romance movie about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Trump and Putin. And now I have contaminated your minds with that image, bwahahaha!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2017)

Wow nature you're scary


----------



## Stringer (Dec 3, 2017)

why's that dude about to hyperventilate? typical pussy from american suburbs 

Coyote flee from humans, they'd never attack you unless you threaten them — that coyote was just going about his business


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 3, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wow nature you're scary


of course he's got a fuckin cat. what'd you fuckin expect.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2017)

Stringer said:


> Coyote flee from humans, they'd never attack you unless you threaten them — that coyote was just going about his business



And eating someone's cat

Us city boys aren't used to seeing pets possibly being eaten.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

I was jogging Friday night and I came out of my neighborhood and I immediately saw an animal run in front of me and run across the street.  I stopped to look at the animal more closely and it stopped to look at me.  This lasted a few seconds until it ran up the hill/mountain in front of it.

It was really dark. So I couldn't totally tell what it was.  I'm now convinced that it was a coyote.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 3, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> And eating someone's cat
> 
> Us city boys aren't used to seeing pets possibly being eaten.


y'all have been raised soft Gesy, thank god I wasn't born on this side of the pond 

hearing that dude panic like he saw a child being eaten by a wild animal is just too much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm not sure which Indian girl you guys are talking about.
> 
> Both the Native girl that got killed and Renner's ex wife, I remember them as attractive.  But that's all I remember.  They are foot notes in the movie.  Tbf, I remember being mad that not one guy from the security team was willing to stand up and beat the shit out of the drunk redneck ringleader of the group.



Yeah. Whatever social norms that take civilized society years to ingrain in a person, only take months for the wilderness to undo.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

Stringer said:


> y'all have been raised soft Gesy, thank god I wasn't born on this side of the pond
> 
> hearing that dude panic like he saw a child being eaten by a wild animal is just too much


Were people that hysterical when Dart ate the cat in stranger things?


----------



## Stringer (Dec 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Were people that hysterical when Dart ate the cat in stranger things?


nah man, if I see people display that same reaction for a fictional cat I swear I'll leaving society pronto 

just seen folks (mostly girls) being momentarily spooked but nothing beyong that


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 3, 2017)

Justice league - 5


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2017)

I started my review series of the "Children of the Corn" franchise here: 

I've only done the foreword and the review of the first movie, but plan on uploading a critique of a sequel every day. One of these days I'll have to review the "Carnosaur" series, because then I can talk about something I like that's also kind of bad...and brilliant!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2017)

Code of Silence: B

Another solid Chuck Norris film, even if the finale got pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2017)

If I get to choose between cat and human baby, I will offer human baby to the coyote to save the cat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 4, 2017)

Yasha said:


> If I get to choose between cat and human baby, I will offer human baby to the coyote to save the cat.



Yasha is basically one giant uncertainty principle.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 4, 2017)

1 cat is worth 9 human lives. It's known.


----------



## Slice (Dec 5, 2017)

In terms of enjoyment Coco is a solid 5/5 for me.

Damn shame the movie has next to no advertising and very little media presence. Its running its first week and there were 9 persons total inside the room...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2017)

True Story: there was once this stray cat that kept crying on my property  until I finally went out and fed it some milk. And ever since then it would come to me whenever it got hungry so that I can feed it.

So here I am buying cat food for a pet I do not own when I'm the same guy who once snuck out the back door of a restaurant to avoid paying for a date. So in sense, I understand where Yasha's coming from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 5, 2017)

@Slice 


We made it, mein bruder

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> True Story: there was once this stray cat that kept crying on my property  until I finally went out and fed it some milk. And ever since then it would come to me whenever it got hungry so that I can feed it.
> 
> So here I am buying cat food for a pet I do not own when I'm the same guy who once snuck out the back door of a restaurant to avoid paying for a date. So in sense, I understand where Yasha's coming from.



You don't own a cat. The cat owns you. Tell me about it. I am buying catfood 3-4 times a week. 

When they rub against your legs, look up and meow at you, it proves that you are not invisible.

Ugly date?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 5, 2017)

Glad I'm not the only one to fall victim to the leg rub maneuver.  He doesn't really care. He's using me. 

More like crazy date..and not in the fun way.


----------



## Slice (Dec 6, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Slice
> 
> 
> We made it, mein bruder



We fought long and hard for this day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2017)

Masters of Horror- Right to Die: C/C+

Directed by Rob Schmidt ("Wrong Turn"), this episode is pretty fast paced, showcases some cool effects and even has a few suspenseful scenes, but something about it just feels off. The characters, their interactions with each-other, their reactions to the occurrences and their decisions to drive the story felt phony to me. It almost seems like the director wanted to make a dark comedy (which would justify all of this), but if that was his intention, i never noticed any humor. I wasn't crazy about "Family", but I could tell it was supposed to be comedic. 

Season 2 has been pretty mediocre so far. Right now, from best to worst, I'd rank the episodes-

1) Sounds Like
2) John Carpenter's Pro Life
3) Dario Argento's Pelts. 
4) The Damned Thing
5) Family
6) The V Word
7) Right To Die
8) Valerie on the Stairs
9) Screwfly Solution.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Glad I'm not the only one to fall victim to the leg rub maneuver.  He doesn't really care. He's using me.
> 
> More like crazy date..and not in the fun way.



We should swap pussy pictures sometimes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2017)

I want to see Yasha's pussy! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And his cat pictures too!


----------



## Detective (Dec 6, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Glad I'm not the only one to fall victim to the leg rub maneuver.  He doesn't really care. He's using me.
> 
> More like crazy date..and not in the fun way.



Be a fucking man, Gesy! Who runs out on a date without paying, especially sneaking out the back entrance of a restaurant. 

Just end that nonsense cleanly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2017)

Yasha said:


> We should swap pussy pictures sometimes.



Here's the freeloader




Detective said:


> Be a fucking man, Gesy! Who runs out on a date without paying, especially sneaking out the back entrance of a restaurant.
> 
> Just end that nonsense cleanly.


:yeahsorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2017)

I went to a restaurant before and successfully beat the check.  It was a fun and stupid thing to do when I was young. Stupid because I was in the Air Force and I was in a military town.  Probably would have been pretty easy to track me down.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2017)

Is the long wait for Pitch Perfect 3 almost over?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2017)

The Sacrament: B-

Decent found footage thriller that draws a lot of inspiration from the Jonestown Massacre...which is a double edged sword, as you know where the story is going. Nevertheless, I did like how the first half of the movie really plays up the peace, harmony and beauty of 'Eden Parish' and then...the note is given and everything suddenly turns sinister. It's pretty well paced and can be intense, but the characters are pretty bland and once again, you know how this story will inevitably end.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2017)

Masters of Horror- We All Scream for Ice Cream: B

Pretty fun episode. I think there are only 2 more left!


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 8, 2017)

Those eyes... Interesting choice to say the least.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2017)

*Coco
*
Predictable twist, but overall quite a neat story and decent graphics.

8.2/10


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2017)

This evening I watched _Basmati Blues _and _Columbus_. One of them was terrible, and one of the year's worst movies; the other one is probably my movie of the year so far.

Guess which is which.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2017)

Welcome back, amigo.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 8, 2017)

lmao Stunna comes back when I'm leaving, figures 
well here's a welcome back present for ya  — put the vid on mute and watch her undress, you're welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2017)

Good looks, String. And dat sig.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Dec 8, 2017)

Stunna said:


> This evening I watched _Basmati Blues_


There is literally nobody in the world that would ever recommend this movie.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Here's the freeloader



Mine is a tabby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> There is literally nobody in the world that would ever recommend this movie.


Yeah, 'cause it's shit lol


----------



## Stringer (Dec 8, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Good looks, String. And dat sig.


ikr Stefania is a gem 

thanks for introducing me to her way back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2017)

Awww shit..Stunna is back from building Churches in Africa or sumthin like that?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2017)

@Stunna so Justice League was a flop.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Stunna so Justice League was a flop.


Good.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2017)

I thought Stunna would come back and talk nonstop about Coco. But looks like he has already outgrown the cartoon-loving phase.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2017)

_Coco _was good; that ending had me sobbin'.


----------



## Detective (Dec 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I thought Stunna would come back and talk nonstop about Coco. But looks like he has already outgrown the cartoon-loving phase.





Stunna said:


> _Coco _was good; that ending had me sobbin'.



Nah, no worries Yash. He still bitchmade, so we good.

Stunna


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2017)

IT"S STUNNA SNUGGLES!!!!!!!

The Hitman's Bodyguard: B-

It has some good moments, especially when it comes to the action. The stuntwork with some of the car chases and the boat chase was incredible and I even sometimes wondered how they pulled some of it off. But the tone is...off. It was marketed as a comedy and it kind of is, but there is some dark and depressing stuff as well. It really feels like they were near the end of the production when "Deadpool" came out and re-cut the movie to be more comedic to get more of that "Deadpool" money. Some of the 'funny' scenes feel like Samuel Jackson and Ryan Reynolds were just screwing around and weren't intended to be there, like when they're singing. There are some funny moments, but most of the jokes felt like they were probably funnier if you watched them on the set.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 9, 2017)

Holy shit. Kingsman: The Golden Circle was a fucking wreck wtf


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2017)

Yeah, it tried too much to be like the first and ended up not as good imo.


----------



## Detective (Dec 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks, I'm interested in most of these.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

Anyone watching Dark on Netflix?


----------



## Detective (Dec 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Anyone watching Dark on Netflix?



Is that the German supernatural show with subtitles?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

Detective said:


> Is that the German supernatural show with subtitles?


I think so.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2017)

I am still mad that Blade Runner 2049 flopped. Now I will never get to see that sequel made before Harrison Ford dies.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2017)

_2049 _doesn't need a sequel tbh tbf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2017)

Stunna said:


> _2049 _doesn't need a sequel tbh tbf



Blade Runner doesn't need a sequel, either, but see what miracle they had created. I want the same team to extend the franchise. Ryan Gosling has to come back, and so does Joi.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 9, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Blade Runner doesn't need a sequel, either, but see what miracle they had created.


Yeah, but if there had never been a sequel, _Blade Runner _would still be a solid story; same with _2049.
_


Yasha said:


> Ryan Gosling has to come back, and so does Joi.


Uh...


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, but if there had never been a sequel, _Blade Runner _would still be a solid story; same with _2049.
> _
> 
> Uh...



Solid, but incomplete. A revolution is brewing. The writer team clearly has more story to tell. Now it may never make it to production because of the flop of a great movie. One of the greatest scifi in our time, in fact.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2017)

Maybe Harrison Ford will live another 30 years?

I watched that "Jean-Claude Van Johnson" pilot. It was good, having some really funny parts, even if the tone was a little...odd. Van Damme does great and I liked the strangeness of a lot of the humor (WTF is the movie he's working on? It's a Tom Sawyer, Huckleberry Finn movie where Tom is a hot chick who's in a relationship with Huck and there's kung fu fighting? THIS MOVIE NEEDS TO EXIST!?)


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

2049 was one of the better movies this year.  Definitely.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2017)

That "Alita: Battle Angel" trailer looks odd. Her eyes are terrifying and the dialogue can be really corny, but it does have this strange, eccentric personality that might guarantee it a cult following, if anything. 

I was much more intrigued with that than I was with the "Jurassic World" trailer.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 2049 was one of the better movies this year.  Definitely.



Understatement of the year, bro.

Blade Runner 2049 is the best sci-fi in the last few decades.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

Harrison Ford acting performance in the movie is overrated though.  I think almost every character overshadowed him.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Blade Runner 2049 is the best sci-fi in the last few decades.


Nah, you buggin'.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

I spent about five minutes watching the second 50 Shades of Gray.  I guess the sex scenes were okay.


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I thought Stunna would come back and talk nonstop about Coco. But looks like he has already outgrown the cartoon-loving phase.



I dont pull that card often but some of you guys need to get yourselves a woman. Then you can enjoy the great animation, simply enjoy a fun and well made movie, and when the waterworks kick in you have a 100% case of a girl in need of some affection.

Its a 100% win / win situation.



Rukia said:


> Anyone watching Dark on Netflix?





Detective said:


> Is that the German supernatural show with subtitles?



Its on my watchlist, they do a lot of advertising for it here and it seems to be well made and the critics i read were positive.
Haven't gotten the time yet and probably its better to sit and wait a while since i just watched stranger Things 2 and would just end up comparing the two.



Stunna said:


> Yeah, but if there had never been a sequel, _Blade Runner _would still be a solid story; same with _2049.
> _
> which is exactly what made the sequel so damn good.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 10, 2017)

Slice said:


> I dont pull that card often but some of you guys need to get yourselves a woman. Then you can enjoy the great animation, simply enjoy a fun and well made movie, and when the waterworks kick in you have a 100% case of a girl in need of some affection.



That's being manipulative, Slice.


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2017)

I didnt say _any_ woman. 
But you know what i meant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 10, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I am still mad that Blade Runner 2049 flopped.


It deserved much better. But Denis Villeneuve had a choice, make a critically good film(that would flop, as they usually do) or a profitable flick. He chose the former, and I'm glad he did. Shame it didn't receive the returns it deserved to.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 10, 2017)

Liverbird said:


> It deserved much better. But Denis Villeneuve had a choice, make a critically good film(that would flop, as they usually do) or a profitable flick. He chose the former, and I'm glad he did. Shame it didn't receive the returns it deserved to.



Yeah. I am mad at the general audience. They want big & loud action and spoonfed stories. This is how we end up with half the movies this year about some superheroes saving the world from supervillains hellbent on destroying or conquering the world.


----------



## Slice (Dec 10, 2017)

There weren't a lot of people in the theatre when i saw 2049.
But everyone seemed to have liked it from what i gathered.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 10, 2017)

Slice said:


> There weren't a lot of people in the theatre when i saw 2049.
> But everyone seemed to have liked it from what i gathered.



Less than 10 in mine. I read more than a few comments on a local cinema website that he/she fell asleep or didn't understand the plot or it's meant for high IQ people. I was like what are you talking about? The plot is straightforward and you just need to pay attention.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 10, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Yeah. I am mad at the general audience. They want big & loud action and spoonfed stories. This is how we end up with half the movies this year about some superheroes saving the world from supervillains hellbent on destroying or conquering the world.


Exactly. Worst thing is the major part that consists the audience will perpetually be this way. Good movies in the critical sense, will always underperform in this aspect.


Slice said:


> There weren't a lot of people in the theatre when i saw 2049.
> But everyone seemed to have liked it from what i gathered.


When I went to see 2049, it was almost a full house. Except that quite a handful of people seemed to leave half-way through, apparently not getting what they expected to see, or even falling asleep during the third part of the movie.


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Harrison Ford acting performance in the movie is overrated though.  I think almost every character overshadowed him.




usually Harrison Ford doesn't bother acting at all anymore so it was a nice refreshing change


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2017)

@Marcelle.B @The World

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Marcelle.B @The World


This is the first time I've seen broads twerking to dubstep. I've clearly been missing out 

This looks sick. Might actually check it out.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

Is Spider Gwen gonna be in that new Spider man?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

Damn.  Bryan Singer is a fucking creep.


----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2017)

We known this for years lol


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

I always knew.  But when it is really detailed and explained fully; it just makes you wonder why he was able to get away with it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I always knew.  But when it is really detailed and explained fully; it just makes you wonder why he was able to get away with it.


He didn't tho. He's currently going through a "sexual assault of a minor" lawsuit and his career is pretty much done..


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I always knew.  But when it is really detailed and explained fully; it just makes you wonder why he was able to get away with it.


Because he had big budget blockbusters in the line up and Studios were protecting him. But seems like theyre scapegoating him. Probably to protect someone else.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2017)

Blade Runner 2049 was good but it wasn'the really all that revolutionary. The original had more impact. Primer, Upstream Color and even Arrival were superior.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2017)

No offense to the original..but it was much easier to have impact in the 80's..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 10, 2017)

2017 taking out all of Masterrace's heroes

Good... good


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

Woah.  Arrival?  No way Ennoea.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Detective (Dec 10, 2017)

Enno out of his damn mind


----------



## Didi (Dec 10, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Blade Runner 2049 was good but it wasn'the really all that revolutionary. The original had more impact. Primer, Upstream Color and even Arrival were superior.




I mean I loved arrival but there was nothing impactful or revolutionary about it, it was just pretty well done


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Blade Runner 2049 was good but it wasn'the really all that revolutionary. The original had more impact. Primer, Upstream Color and even Arrival were superior.



Don't forget "Carnosaur" in that list. "Blade Runner 2049" pretty much ripped off its storyline.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2017)

Viva Chiba! The Bodyguard: B-

This movie was bad, but also kind of amazing. It's a Karate flick, starring Sonny Chiba, whose name is in the f@cking title. He plays...himself...apparently and the opening crawl quotes a bible verse, where they replace "the Lord" with "Chiba the Bodyguard", so it reads like this: "And they shall know that I am Chiba the Bodyguard when I shall lay my vengeance upon them!" and yes, Quentin Tarantino used a variation of this for "Pulp Fiction". The first scene of the movie has a karate montage, where the students chant "Chiba" in a cult-like monotone and then two martial artists fight to determine who the better fighter is...Bruce Lee or Sonny Chiba? Strangely, the dialogue implies Bruce Lee is, even though Sonny Chiba is apparently God in this movie...It's quite amazing.

The choreography is actually pretty subpar and it often feels like the editor has a limited amount of footage to work with, so just loops it and pretends he's being 'artistic'. It's hard to explain, but there are scenes where characters look at each-other and the camera zooms in on their face...and then they look at eachother some more, with the accompanied zoom-in...and this process happens over and over again. There is some absurd moments of violence, like when a dude gets his arm shot off! It's also very trashy. The plot is a little convoluted and the final scene kind of left me confused. Even though I'd say "Viva Chiba" is bad and cheesy, it's consistently entertaining and is easy to make fun.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 10, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Blade Runner 2049 was good but it wasn'the really all that revolutionary. The original had more impact. Primer, Upstream Color and even Arrival were superior.



Arrival is one of the more realistic alien encounter films, but in sci-fi I give more weight to imagination than realism.

I don't like the other two. Upstream Color is too arthouse for my taste. Primer tries too hard to come across as intelligent by overconvoluting the plot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2017)

"Primer" is overrated as hell. Impressive for having an impact, despite such a little budget, but I agree that it tries too hard to come across as intelligent. "Carnosaur" was much smarter.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 11, 2017)

Wonder. 9/10

Auggie brings out all the feels.






Shame on you guys for not even making a thread about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2017)

I just loved Arrival. It's one of my favourite films of the decade. 

Blade Runner was good but I felt the last act was lacking. There was so much buildup and then it just ended.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2017)

Get out was rated as the best film of 2017 by critics in most polls. Hmm not sure I agree. But seems like I need to check out Personal Shopper. Still cropping up on lists even though it was a 2016 release


----------



## Stunna (Dec 11, 2017)

_Three Billboards _is a strong contender for MOTY.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 11, 2017)

Stunna's post still makes me feel like pinching his cheek real hard. So yup, welcome back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2017)

People these days has no chill

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2017)

Man, this whole situation didn't sit right with me from the beginning. I think his family being racist just made it easier for the jokes to fly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2017)

Masters of Horror: The Black Cat- C

I can't decide whether this was good, bad or mediocre...


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> People these days has no chill


 Who?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2017)

Keaton Jones is a kid who was filmed by his mom crying about being bullied at school. It went viral, and a bunch of celebs started talking about him, and someone started a GoFundMe, raising thousands of dollars (for _some _reason.) Then it was revealed that his mom is, allegedly, a racist (via her social media), and unconfirmed stories start cropping up that Keaton was only getting his ass beat at school because he was using racist language towards black classmates.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2017)

I feel for the kid cuz his mother sounds like a nutter. But use the n word to a black kid and get beat. What you expect.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2017)

the thing i don't understand is how the fuck does a gofundme fix any of this, even if the mom wasn't a racist and shit?  makes no sense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2017)

I feel nothing for the kid. I infact hope it was the black kids smacking him so hard that turned his face crooked instead of it being a byproduct of his parents being related.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2017)

That's his real twitter account or a parody?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2017)

Seeing as how his name is _K_eaton _J_ones, I'mma go with parody.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2017)

Parody account but he's exposing that family lowkey.

Hitman's Bodyguard

Not as bad as one would expected but still quite typical as a comedy. The Chemistry between the two characters is what keeps it afloat.

B-


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 13, 2017)

Logan Lucky 

4/5 Stars 

Didn't know what to expect when I got it from Red Box but a fun little heist movie that was entertaining and well acted.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 13, 2017)

Thelma - 2/5

Movie expects you to support the dangerous, psychic protagonist just because she's a lesbian with a repressive childhood, but nope.

Lady Macbeth - 3/5

White Feminism™: The Movie.


----------



## Detective (Dec 13, 2017)

Star Wars at 11:30pm this Friday.

I am expecting a few twists, but for the most part, disappointment since TFA was generic as fuck.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2017)

The Bride With White Hair- B

Whenever I see Leslie Cheung in a movie, I get sad...As for the movie itself, it's a kung fu fantasy that even flirts with adding 'horror' into its genre bending, so how can I not like it? There is a lot of twisted imagery, graphic violence and creative action scenes. Even though the romance comes out of nowhere, Cheung and Bridgette Lin have enough chemistry to overcome the thin writing. There are some flaws, such as a cheesy 5-minute love scene and some unnecessary or underdeveloped subplots. I almost feel like director Ronnie Yu wanted this to be a much longer epic, but budget constraints restricted him to a 90 minute running-time and instead of cutting material out, he simply cut it down. The subplot with the traitorous general seemed especially pointless. Still a cool movie though, as long as you can accept the quirks of 1990's Hong Kong cinema.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)

Damn.  The racist bullied kid even got videos from Hailee Steinfeld, Selena Gomez, and others.

Holy fuck.  I bet I could cut a sentimental promo.  Why didn’t I think of that?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 13, 2017)

Rogue one, 5/10


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 13, 2017)

And before that, Daddy’s Home 2 - 4/10. Had some legit chuckles moment but they nonesensical storyline and bad jokes could not save this movie that did not need to exist.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Parody account but he's exposing that family lowkey.



The gofundme donation legitly belongs to the real Keaton? If yes, his black friends have better made up with him and probably suck his dick if that's what Keaton wants.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

Daddy’s Home 2 was easy viewing.  So glad I watched it instead of the Orient Express.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Daddy’s Home 2 was easy viewing.  So glad I watched it instead of the Orient Express.



This sentence physically hurt me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Yasha said:


> The gofundme donation legitly belongs to the real Keaton? If yes, his black friends have better made up with him and probably suck his dick if that's what Keaton wants.


Or they could just rob him 

No, I'm hearing it's a scam.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2017)

So Disney and 21st Century Fox are merging. Good luck to everyone else because vanilla shit is about to rule Hollywood from now on.

That and you can clearly see they will attempt to destroy Netflix. This is all about controlling online streaming content. Which now they will have a sizeable chunk of. Netflix will have to get smart. Produce better content for one thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2017)

so now it's

Disney/Fox
-extreme powergap-
Universal
Warner Bros
-powergap-
Paramount
Sony Columbia


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2017)

Jesus, Disney buys Fox and the FCC killed Net Neutrality laws. What a day...

For what it's worth, I don't think things will change much with the merger. I've heard that Disney even owns 'adult' entertainment companies, not to mention other studios which do 'R' and even 'NC-17' properties. So it's not like they recreate the studios in disneys image.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2017)

All Disney has to do is a deal with a leading ISP and then screw everyone. You'll be watching Disney remakes until your eyeball turn to gunk because everything else will have throttled speeds.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Not sure what Net Neutrality is..all I know is that the fate of my big booty porn is in jeopardy so make it stop.


----------



## Detective (Dec 14, 2017)

Gesy confirmed to be jerking off to JC Penny internet ads soon....  like back in his early innocent browsing days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2017)

Educate yourself, Gesy!

And as much as I'd love to meme about the situation, as the token Disney shill and all, I'm actually pretty disheartened by the news.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 14, 2017)

Speaking of Netflix, I watched _I Don't Feel at Home in this World Anymore _today. Slept on original movie they dropped earlier this year; Elijah Wood was great.

3/5


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

I’m okay with this.  I think it shrinks the middle class and really boosts the elite of the elite.  What a time to be alive!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2017)

The Stranger (1946)- A

An Orson Welles movie and while it's not remembered as one of his masterpieces, it was the most financially successful of his works at the time of its release...and it's really f@cking good! It feels like Orson Welles directed an Alfred Hitchcock movie and while it might seem like a conventional thriller (when compared to the bulk of his other films), it's just so brilliantly directed, shot, edited and acted. Very suspenseful, exciting and interesting. Also, Welles turns in an incredible performance as the antagonist. I do like how he is portrayed as a human being, spending most of the movie terrified that he's going to be caught, yet this never distracts you from how monstrous his actions are.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2017)

What the fuck is this guys??


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not sure what Net Neutrality is..all I know is that the fate of my big booty porn is in jeopardy so make it stop.



Living in a country that had started censoring online pornography websites for over a year now, I can assure you you will never get used to a life without porn. Sometimes things get so desperate you will see shapes in cloud and get an erection.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2017)

If the majority of people want net neutrality then it's probably not a good idea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Slice (Dec 15, 2017)

This whole Disney / FOX streaming service has me really worried.

Around 15 years ago when everyone just pirated everything i said "if there was an affordable and good legal service people would use it". Flash forward a lot of years with Netflix and Amazon Video being a thing i know about two persons max that still pirate all their stuff.

Seriously i have such a large amount of things to watch legally i dont even have time to get things the other way.

If this is moving to a system of people having to pay for several streaming services this will just regress back to the ways of nobody paying anything. Because the whole fucking point is that you get it at an affordable price. Aint nobody going to pay 50$+ just for the option to watch something.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2017)

How much is Netflix monthly subscription fee? I am still pirating btw.


----------



## Slice (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm paying 11 Euros / Month


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2017)

Slice said:


> I'm paying 11 Euros / Month


 
With access to all the latest movies?

If so, that's really cheap.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2017)

lol, I'm compiling my best/worse of 2017 list and...maybe it's because I've semi-retired as a critic, but I did not see that many great movies.

So far, "Life" is in my list...I was mostly alone in my like of "Life", but even though I stand by it as a satisfying creature feature, I'm not sure it should be on anyones list favorites list of the year...

Edit: Nevermind, I forgot that "Split" was a 2017 release...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2017)

Detective said:


> Gesy confirmed to be jerking off to JC Penny internet ads soon....  like back in his early innocent browsing days


The good ol' days..back when the image on porn channels were distorted but you tried to make out what was going on anyway. 



Yasha said:


> Living in a country that had started censoring online pornography websites for over a year now, I can assure you you will never get used to a life without porn. Sometimes things get so desperate you will see shapes in cloud and get an erection.


Sounds like hell on earth..I shall prep myself for the coming apocalypse immediately. 

But seriously hopefully this dispute can be held in court long enough for the coming election next year. And hopefully sanity is brought back into American office.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I'm compiling my best/worse of 2017 list and...maybe it's because I've semi-retired as a critic, but I did not see that many great movies.
> 
> So far, "Life" is in my list...I was mostly alone in my like of "Life", but even though I stand by it as a satisfying creature feature, I'm not sure it should be on anyones list favorites list of the year...
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I forgot that "Split" was a 2017 release...



Life is lazy writing, but Calvin is quite memorable for his resilience.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 15, 2017)

Punisher - 7/10 (GOOD)
The Punisher is in the upper echelon of the MCU Netflix shows; probably right behind DDS1, Jessica Jones, and DDS2 in my rankings. Jon Bernthal is still the GOAT Punisher. Other standouts character wise are Billy Russo and Micro, who both have good subplots and actors. The plot moves a little too slow and I really don't think it needed 13 episodes since I feel like some episodes just stalled the plot and didn’t progress it further. More action sequences would've been great to, although the ones we get do deliver.

Finally, the incorporation of gun rights debate into the story is an interesting choice that the writers chose to bring into the story. It feels like a logical theme to explore given who the Punisher is, and it’s relevant to our current time. I'm not sure if the Punisher did a good job with addressing the issue of guns right though. After the Lewis subplot, it’s kind of just left hanging. Still better than the stupid Arrow gun rights episode though lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I'm compiling my best/worse of 2017 list and...maybe it's because I've semi-retired as a critic, but I did not see that many great movies.
> 
> So far, "Life" is in my list...I was mostly alone in my like of "Life", but even though I stand by it as a satisfying creature feature, I'm not sure it should be on anyones list favorites list of the year...
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I forgot that "Split" was a 2017 release...



Been a crappy year tbh. Couple of gems but really disappointed with majority of mainstream films. Films are becoming way too family friendly. We're starved for some good adult entertainment.  I guess no wonder GoT is doing so well and TV in general is superior.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2017)

BTW guys Showbox is the greatest app out there. Watch practically everything for free.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Been a crappy year tbh. Couple of gems but really disappointed with majority of mainstream films. Films are becoming way too family friendly. We're starved for some good adult entertainment.  I guess no wonder GoT is doing so well and TV in general is superior.



The best movie of 2017 was definitely "Sharknado 5: Global Swarming".


----------



## Detective (Dec 15, 2017)

Slice said:


> This whole Disney / FOX streaming service has me really worried.
> 
> Around 15 years ago when everyone just pirated everything i said "if there was an affordable and good legal service people would use it". Flash forward a lot of years with Netflix and Amazon Video being a thing i know about two persons max that still pirate all their stuff.
> 
> ...





Yasha said:


> How much is Netflix monthly subscription fee? I am still pirating btw.



I don't have Netflix, and don't really have any interest in getting it, even though I could easily afford it. I have been acquiring my online media content through pirating for almost 20 years. My rule is that if it is digital and not something you can physically utilize, then there is no fucking way I am paying for essentially access to data.

BRB gonna stream 1 TB of data just for fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2017)

Star Wars: The Last Jedi- A-/A

It's flawed...some storythreads don't work as well as others and I actually thought it moved too fast paced for its own good, but damn it...the movie got to me! The music, the visuals, the characterizations are all so beautifully "Star Wars" and the script actually often defied expectations. The action scenes are awesome, but it also pulled on some of my heart strings too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2017)

I have Netflix. I also have Spotify. 

Imma grown up...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2017)

Detective said:


> I don't have Netflix, and don't really have any interest in getting it, even though I could easily afford it. I have been acquiring my online media content through pirating for almost 20 years. My rule is that if it is digital and not something you can physically utilize, then there is no fucking way I am paying for essentially access to data.
> 
> BRB gonna stream 1 TB of data just for fun.



My internet speed is way too slow (4mbps) for me to stream HD videos.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Star Wars: The Last Jedi- A-/A
> 
> It's flawed...some storythreads don't work as well as others and I actually thought it moved too fast paced for its own good, but damn it...the movie got to me! The music, the visuals, the characterizations are all so beautifully "Star Wars" and the script actually often defied expectations. The action scenes are awesome, but it also pulled on some of my heart strings too.



But is it better than Attack of the Clones??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2017)

Better than Rogue One?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> But is it better than Attack of the Clones??


Phantom Menace > Attack of the Clones


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2017)

Agreed, the latter didn't have podracing.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2017)

Nothing beats Obi Wan riding a giant gecko so Revenge of the Sith is the real winner.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Better than Rogue One?



Yes.



Ennoea said:


> But is it better than Attack of the Clones??



YES!



Rukia said:


> Phantom Menace > Attack of the Clones



NO!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2017)

MH but is it better than Carnosaur 5?


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 16, 2017)

*Star Wars: The Last Jedi *- 9/10

Light speed cruiser slamming into Snoke’s command ship. One of the coolest things I’ve ever seen done in a sci-fi movie. 

Rian Johnson did a fantastic job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> MH but is it better than Carnosaur 5?



Considering "Carnosaur 5" would probably be "The Eden Formula"...you tell me after watching this clip. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK NO! The "Carnosaur" movies technically ended after 3, with "Raptor" and "The Eden Formula" being sometimes regarded as sequels because they used footage from the trilogy...and no, the footage in the clip was not taken from the majesty that is the "Carnosaur" trilogy...and I hope you enjoyed this lesson, children.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Considering "Carnosaur 5" would probably be "The Eden Formula"...you tell me after watching this clip.
> 
> [/spoiler]



Still better than Langoliers and a lot of HK movies like Legend of the Zu.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2017)

I haven't seen "Langoliers" or "Legend of Zu" in years, but I remember "Langoliers" was decent...until the special effects started. I also remember "Legend of Zu" having at least some creativity behind the visuals, even if yeah, the CGI sucked. 

But I don't remember either of them having special effects that bad.

I'll give "The Eden Formula" some credit though. They at least tried to make their CGI Rex sort of resemble the "Carnosaur" rex.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2017)

@Detective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2017)

I saw two movies last night.

Housebound: B+

A funny and thrilling horror-comedy from New Zealand. It was exceptional.

Masters of Horror- The Washingtonians: B-/B

Entertaining enough. It has a somewhat conventional start, but it gets progressively weirder, which I liked. Only one episode left. This one came from the guy who did "The Changeling", although he also did "Species II"...


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2017)

Lone Wolf McQuade: B-/B

The Chuck Norris movie that inspired "Walker Texas Ranger" and has a climactic fight between Norris and David Carradine! It's alright, having solid stuntwork and production values. The supporting cast is good and Norris plays his role well. Carradine is perfectly cast as a sleazy villain and the final fight between them is...interesting. I can't call the choreography 'good'...Chuck Norris was a legit martial artist, but his style never looked all that exciting on-screen and David Carradine might've played martial artists, but his training was minimal. You can really tell with some of Carradine's kicks, as he's not that flexible. Yet it is compelling from a dramatic standpoint, as it's one of the few movies were the villain actually gets the better of Chuck Norris and...it's Chuck Norris Vs David Carradine...That's kind of a big deal for martial arts movie fanboys like me.

The movie is a solid action flick and I liked how the director styled it as if it was a spaghetti western, but the script feels like it's missing gaps in the story. On the flipside, I was glad to see this movie play up the downside of being a 'Lone Wolf' character. You don't see that often from Chuck Norris flicks. It's worth watching if you like these kinds of movies, even though I'd recommend the likes of "Missing in Action", "Code of Silence" and "Delta Force" before this one.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2017)

Plan to buy a mirrorless camera on Boxing Day as my Nikon D3300 is too bulky. Currently looking at Sony A6000.

Capability of a DSLR packed inside a point-and-shoot body. Best of both worlds. Sweet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Plan to buy a mirrorless camera on Boxing Day as my Nikon D3300 is too bulky. Currently looking at Sony A6000.
> 
> Capability of a DSLR packed inside a point-and-shoot body. Best of both worlds. Sweet.



How much does that cost in Malaysia, Yash?

It's about $ 629 here in Canada, or $ 488 in the US. Will likely drop by $ 100 or so on Boxing Day.


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2017)

@Yasha

Yo, I am putting Japan on hold until late 2018 or early 2019, because I am making plans to visit China for 2-3 weeks this Spring.

I am still researching the essentials, but give me your thoughts on what I should expect.


----------



## Slice (Dec 18, 2017)

We went to Glasgow over the weekend for a concert and a short city trip. Until yesterday i was under the impression i speak english - Scotland proved me wrong


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2017)

Detective said:


> How much does that cost in Malaysia, Yash?
> 
> It's about $ 629 here in Canada, or $ 488 in the US. Will likely drop by $ 100 or so on Boxing Day.



560USD with kit lens, 2 Sony original batteries and 2 SD cards.



Detective said:


> @Yasha
> 
> Yo, I am putting Japan on hold until late 2018 or early 2019, because I am making plans to visit China for 2-3 weeks this Spring.
> 
> I am still researching the essentials, but give me your thoughts on what I should expect.



I am going to Kansai area again in October next year. Which province of China? China is a very diverse place. One province could be as different from another as Canada is from US.


----------



## Detective (Dec 18, 2017)

Yasha said:


> 560USD with kit lens, 2 Sony original batteries and 2 SD cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to Kansai area again in October next year. Which province of China? China is a very diverse place. One province could be as different from another as Canada is from US.



Yeah, I think there is like 33 or so provinces, correct?

I am actually just planning to visit Beijing, and then take the super speed train to Shanghai. And generally do activities around those two areas, as I have heard things get shady as fuck in rural China. Not to say the city won't be shady, but internet connection(even with the massive restrictions) don't exactly work as well outside the big cities.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2017)

Ugh, I got lured into "The Last Jedi" thread and now I'm in debate mode. I've tried to keep away because I don't like getting in internet battles, BUT IT'S SO RIPE FOR HEATED DISCUSSION! I NEED MY FIX YASHA!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2017)

Detective said:


> Yeah, I think there is like 33 or so provinces, correct?
> 
> I am actually just planning to visit Beijing, and then take the super speed train to Shanghai. And generally do activities around those two areas, as I have heard things get shady as fuck in rural China. Not to say the city won't be shady, but internet connection(even with the massive restrictions) don't exactly work as well outside the big cities.



Beijing is severely polluted and doesn't have much to offer unless you're interested in historical artifacts. Hangzhou and Suzhou near Shanghai are beautiful. Personally I prefer Yunnan (Lijiang, Dali, Kunming, Shangri-la). It has a lot of ancient cities that are still inhabited, minority ethnics with different cultures, food and costumes, and some natural wonders in Lijiang and Shangri-la (altitude above 3000m). It's far less developed compared to Beijing and Shanghai, but developed enough to cater for tourism.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 19, 2017)

*Rogue One *- 7.5/10

Rewatched this after a year and having recently seen TLJ. Brought my score down a little bit because I didn’t realize how slow the first half is initially... but that second half is epic. Also contains probably my favorite Star Wars movie ending by far.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2017)

Masters of Horror- Dream Cruise: B/B+

The final episode! Directed by Norio Tsuruta ("Premonition", "Kakashi", "Ring 0"), this episode has some flaws. Some of the acting is awkward, the audio quality seemed off at times it feels like the movie is longer than it needs to be (it's the only episode to be a full length feature film). But I do like how it changes gears around the half way point and there is some creepy imagery and good tension.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2017)

@Detective I bought the camera at 490usd, with an extra battery + extra 16gb sd card thrown in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2017)

Gozu: B

Takashi Miike weirdness. It almost plays out like a David Lynch film, being very vague and surreal, but having meaning if you know how to connect the dots. Yet there does reach a point where it starts to run out of steam. I still liked the mix of creepiness and humor and I always like the bizarre.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Yasha
> 
> Yo, I am putting Japan on hold until late 2018 or early 2019, because I am making plans to visit China for 2-3 weeks this Spring.
> 
> I am still researching the essentials, but give me your thoughts on what I should expect.


I may go to Japan in 2018.  My parents are cruising again and sent me an invite.  Not a bad flight from Los Angeles tbh.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2017)

3 of us should meet up in Japan and do silly things.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2017)

I guess I'm probably going to tour like a half dozen shrines if I go.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2017)

You can check out Atlas Obscura for novel ideas. Aokigahara is a must-go if you're in Tokyo area and fascinated with death.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2017)

I hear that Bright movie is awful.


----------



## Slice (Dec 22, 2017)

Only saw a trailer to it and all i could think about is how this is basically a less SciFi version of Shadowrun.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2017)

Yeah, that's too bad. It looked so wild and weird that I wanted it to be good. I'll probably eventually see it, but I have no immediate plans to check it out...

Then again, I'm in the middle of watching "Mongolian Death Worm", so why the f@ck not?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2017)

Can't be that bad. Original idea at least.  Seems like critics are being selective these days. Unless it has a stamp of Disney.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2017)

Mongolian Death Worm: D+

As for as cheap, garbage monster flicks go, this wasn't...the worst? The special effects are bad and the acting is hokey, but there is a certain enthusiasm lacking in most cheap monster flicks. The cast looks like they're having fun and sometimes it's contagious.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2017)

Pitch Perfect 3 and Jumanji this weekend gentlemen.


----------



## Detective (Dec 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Pitch Perfect 3 and Jumanji this weekend gentlemen.



OH SHIT, I forgot Jumanji is releasing soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2017)

Jumanji: B-

It was decent, moving at a fast enough pace and being surprisingly funny. The cast is all perfect, but it's all kind of...ordinary? The original "Jumanji" seemed different at the time and had a sense of danger about it (admittedly, my nostalgia goggles might be on), while this one is just harmless fluff....even though people are dying. This one borrows a lot from "The Breakfast Club" in its set-up, which is only a problem because everyone borrows from "The Breakfast Club" these days. It plays out exactly as you would expect it to, but it managed me consistently entertained throughout.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2017)

The Rock is a better comedian than Jim Carey.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

Why are all these entertainment websites acting like Get Out is a serious major awards contender?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2017)

It being a really good movie, mixed with it being one of the more memorable films of 2017, mixed with some white guilt.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

It’s a B+ movie.  And it doesn’t deserve any awards.

The white girl is hot.  That’s the most memorable part of the movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2017)

You're wrong


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2017)

I kind of agree with Rukia

kind of


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why are all these entertainment websites acting like Get Out is a serious major awards contender?


It was easily one of the best movies I've seen all year, 2nd best just behind Columbus to be fair. And one of the best I've seen in a few years.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2017)

Get Out is a good film but it was topping all sorts of list which I found bizarre too. It was like a funny crowd pleaser. But the acting was corny and the whole hypnosis angle was B movie level. A good film though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

How was season two of the girlfriend Experience?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2017)

Star Wars Last Jedi:

I found the film to be one tone. Just became tedious by the end because there was no change in pace or plot. It just felt tedious by the end. The only good things in this film were Rey and her scenes with Kylo. And some of the scenes with Luke but overall it was all smoke and mirrors. And the Rebellion deserved to get snuffed out. They'e utterly incompetent. And Disney screwed up the ending. 

C


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2017)

The World said:


> I kind of agree with Rukia
> 
> kind of


I mean sure. I kind of agree that the girl was hot

Kind of


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2017)

The scene with the keys was pretty awesome. She was the ultimate bitch in that scene.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How was season two of the girlfriend Experience?


I _loved_ the first season. 

I was excited for season 2, naturally. I dropped it 10mins in s02e01. The fact that it was a new story with a different cast altogether made me lose all my interest immediately.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

The Babysitter: B-

80 minute Netflix movie directed by one of the worst big budget directors in the world.  But it was fine for what it was. And it was an extremely easy movie to watch.  Got a couple of hot females in there.  I liked it.  And I would recommend it to others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

That new Fate Series is on Netflix?  Nice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 23, 2017)

Yasha said:


> 3 of us should meet up in Japan and do silly things.


Don't trust @Detective , he's gonna pull a Vault and run to the nearest   train leaving the city.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2017)

Autopsy of Jane Doe

Two thirds of this film are pure horror perfection. Incredibly eerie and creepy with such a bizarre mystery. But the final act was a rundown of every horror cliché you can find. Might as well have Jason Voorhees come out of a pool at the end. Shame. 

B-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

I agree.  Loved Autopsy of Jane Doe.  Third act was clearly a step down though.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2017)

Agree. It's all the way downhill from first act.




~Gesy~ said:


> Don't trust @Detective , he's gonna pull a Vault and run to the nearest   train leaving the city.



I am gonna set ambush and make it look like accident.

Haha, just kidding.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2017)

Im being abit harsh but I have a pet peeve when entities can all of a sudden control elevators and lights.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2017)

Acts of Vengeance: C-

When did Antonio Banderas become a direct-to-DVD action star? He's been doing these kinds of movies a lot lately. Anyway, this was directed by Isaac Florentine ("Ninja 1-2", "Undisputed 2-3") and as expected from him, the action scenes are awesome. Great choreography, stuntwork, camerawork and editing- although there are only a handful of them. Banderas is OK, even though the film is downplaying his strengths. But the script is pretty weak and the love story sort of kills the momentum. It's better than Steven Seagal's direct-to-DVD movies, but that doesn't make it good. 



Ennoea said:


> Autopsy of Jane Doe
> 
> Two thirds of this film are pure horror perfection. Incredibly eerie and creepy with such a bizarre mystery. But the final act was a rundown of every horror cliché you can find. Might as well have Jason Voorhees come out of a pool at the end. Shame.
> 
> B-



For what it's worth, if Jason Voorhees showed up, that would've been amazing...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

I liked Jumanji.  It’s dumb asf.  But it gets nostalgia points.  It’s also pretty funny at times.  The characters are likable. The actors are likable.  It isn’t too long.  And Karen Gillan looked great.

Probably a blu ray buy down the line.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas. May you all stay single and enjoy the freedom of life.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2017)

Ugh, I'm down with a cold. Last year I got Strep throat the midnight after Christmas though, so I guess I've gotten a lesser of 2 evils.


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2017)

Star Wars last Jedi is absolutely boring.
Basically nothing happens all movie long.
What made Ep 7 likeable was the fun interactions between the main characters - and now each of them is on a trip of their own to do stuff.

That casino scene was abysmal.

I know i am a hater but i was not at all entertained by this movie.


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2017)

And happy holidays to all of you!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas. Time to watch Home Alone and Die Hard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2017)

Slice said:


> Star Wars last Jedi is absolutely boring.
> Basically nothing happens all movie long.
> What made Ep 7 likeable was the fun interactions between the main characters - and now each of them is on a trip of their own to do stuff.
> 
> ...


I share the same sentiment and I love star wars.


----------



## Didi (Dec 24, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Merry Christmas. Time to watch Home Alone and Die Hard.



My man
Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

I will catch Star Wars eventually.  Going to protest it while in theatres though.


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2017)

Hmm. Back again from another failure of an attempt. Pro tip, Oregon is cold, wet, and miserable as fuck in December. It seems despite my efforts over the last year, I will indeed be 32 years old when I accomplish the goal.

Watched some Netflix Marvel this week..

The Punisher 7.8/10. Old Grape would be much rougher with the rating for sure.

The Defenders 7/10. Basically hot trash. I've no experience with Iron Fist outside of a p badass Marvel videogame my friend got me to play years ago, but holy shit, is he always a massively whiney fuck?

Thor Ragnarok 9/10. Probably the best non Avengers flick outside of Winter Soldier and Civil War.

Sup ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2017)

Back in my day this thread would have been locked last month. Membership must be declining.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

I hate Iron Fist.


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2017)

The character as a whole or just the Netflix version? I was stoked for the series when it was announced, but after Defenders and learning IF series predates Defenders, I must say I'll probably never watch it.


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2017)

Also the lack of film and Netflix crossover is outrageously idiotic. Stark sends an unmanned suit to save Spidey, but can't chip in to the effort after NYC has an earthquake and the whole finale situation? 

It's blatantly stupid. They need to fix shit at any cost if they wish to retain viewers.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

I hate Iron Fist on Netflix.  Terrible casting decision.  Danny just has a stupid look on his face all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2017)

Hope you all have a meaningful year ahead.

I plan to see Jumanji on Xmas. Most likely going to pass on Star Wars.


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi Yasha! You're still my favorite  <3


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2017)

Grape said:


> Hi Yasha! You're still my favorite  <3



How have you been, mate? Merry Christmas.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone in theatre, I am not as active on here as I used to be but I still love you all !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slice (Dec 25, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> Merry Christmas. Time to watch Home Alone and Die Hard.



And Gremlins.



Rukia said:


> I will catch Star Wars eventually.  Going to protest it while in theatres though.



Good decision


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas brethren, kinda late but wish you all the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grape (Dec 25, 2017)

Yasha said:


> How have you been, mate? Merry Christmas.


Fairly shitty. You?

Merry Christmas


----------



## Jessica (Dec 25, 2017)

The Last Jedi - 9/10

I don't care that the internet hates it. I really enjoyed myself and only strongly disliked two things that happened.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2017)

Jessica said:


> The Last Jedi - 9/10
> 
> I don't care that the internet hates it. I really enjoyed myself and only strongly disliked two things that happened.


What did you dislike?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2017)

Oh and merry Christmas everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 25, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh and merry Christmas everyone.


That's so fetch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Which girl is most your taste?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2017)

Then: Lindsay Lohan

Now: Rachel McAdams

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grape (Dec 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Which girl is most your taste?


The underage one.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 25, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Most likely going to pass on Star Wars.



You're not gonna miss out

Was pretty mediocre


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Then: Lindsay Lohan
> 
> Now: Rachel McAdams



You know who's hot?? That Daddario chick. She's probably the most attractive girl I've seen in Hollywood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 25, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> You know who's hot?? That Daddario chick. She's probably the most attractive girl I've seen in Hollywood.


She's real cool. I have to admit I might have a thing for her. K.Winnick is still top of my list though.


----------



## Grape (Dec 25, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> You know who's hot?? That Daddario chick. She's probably the most attractive girl I've seen in Hollywood.


Was she in Mean Girls? 

I agree. She's probably the most physically attractive woman I've ever seen.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Damn.  One person Christmas dinner is going to run about $250 this year.  I'm overpaying for wine.. definitely.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

It's official guys.

Song to Song is the best film of 2017.  Followed by Lady Bird and Blade Runner.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2017)

I can already tell I would freeze up if I ever caught Daddario's gaze . Not sure if she's my number one but she's definitely up there.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

She's why I went to Baywatch.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> You know who's hot?? That Daddario chick. She's probably the most attractive girl I've seen in Hollywood.



When I saw her strip in True Detective, my heart skipped a beat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

She even made San Andreas watchable.


----------



## Grape (Dec 25, 2017)

She's perfect physically.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 25, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I can already tell I would freeze up if I ever caught Daddario's gaze . Not sure if she's my number one but she's definitely up there.



These are humans just like us, but to see such a big star and beauty IRL would affect me no doubt

If she was as cool about it as Katy Perry it would make it easier though


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2017)

This Christmas was kind of shitty, because I ended up getting really sick. I threw up, still feel the intense fatigue hours later, have the chills. Im worried I have step throat, which would almost be funny as i had it exactly one year ago...

Anyway, what did you guys get for Christmas?

I got
- Murder on the Orient Express (1974).
- Journey to the West: Conquering the Demons (blu-ray)
- The Thing (blu-ray)
- Shin Godzilla (blu-ray)
- Murder by Death 
- Salem's Lot (book)
- ABC Murders (book)
- Tekken 7 (PS4)

and more, but I'm too tired...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

$5000.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2017)

For a girl with a pair of perfect boobs and yet the first thing people stare at is her eyes, you know she is one of a kind.

If only her beautiful eyes grow on her boobs, there wouldn't be such dilemma.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> This Christmas was kind of shitty, because I ended up getting really sick. I threw up, still feel the intense fatigue hours later, have the chills. Im worried I have step throat, which would almost be funny as i had it exactly one year ago...
> 
> Anyway, what did you guys get for Christmas?
> 
> ...



Family reunion and a few days off work.



Rukia said:


> $5000.



Your family has Chinese-like pragmatic mentality. Economists would approve of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's official guys.
> 
> Song to Song is the best film of 2017.  Followed by Lady Bird and Blade Runner.


Slept on it after Malick's last two films but will check it out.


----------



## Grape (Dec 25, 2017)

Rkuia 5k post is so no context


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2017)

Grape said:


> Rkuia 5k post is so no context



He gets cash for xmas.


----------



## Grape (Dec 25, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Don't trust @Detective , he's gonna pull a Vault and run to the nearest   train leaving the city.



This is not how you spell Ennoea

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2017)

Yeah well...you all look alike


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2017)

I suppose you got us there, as both Enno and I are both affluent as well.

Dat Asian Work Ethic


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2017)

No One Lives: C

This should be my cup of tea, as it's about a group of bloodthirsty, hardened criminals who run afoul of an even more bloodthirsty psychopath played by Luke Evans. It's reasonably entertaining thanks to the kills and cast, but it's so darkly lit that I couldn't often make out what was going on. Interestingly, the director was Ryuhei Kitamura ("Versus", "Godzilla: Final Wars", "Midnight Meat Train").


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2017)

Detective said:


> This is not how you spell Ennoea



For some reason I remember it was Vault who ran away too. Jedi mind trick?


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2017)

Yasha said:


> For some reason I remember it was Vault who ran away too. Jedi mind trick?



Nah, they were supposed to meet up at London Bridge, after getting off the underground at the station right next to it.

Vaulto showed up on time, despite it being a rather horrible day in terms of weather, and stood in a downpour while waiting for Enno.

However little did he know that Enno was actually boarding the first train to Paris, with his then soon to be crazy white ex-girlfriend.

And that is the story of the Great British Betrayal.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2017)

Detective said:


> Nah, they were supposed to meet up at London Bridge, after getting off the underground at the station right next to it.
> 
> Vaulto showed up on time, despite it being a rather horrible day in terms of weather, and stood in a downpour while waiting for Enno.
> 
> ...



That jocks the memory. IIRC Enno planned to travel alone but his then soon to be crazy ex-girlfriend insisted on tagging along.


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2017)

Yasha said:


> That jocks the memory. IIRC Enno planned to travel alone but his then soon to be crazy ex-girlfriend insisted on tagging along.



And the rest was institutionalized history!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2017)

Detective said:


> And the rest was institutionalized history!



In Enno's defense, maybe he was too distracted by his then soon to be crazy ex-girlfriend he forgot about his appointment with Vault at London Bridge? Or he was afraid that his then soon to be crazy ex-girlfriend might shove Vault off the bridge out of twisted possessive nature if he showed up with his then soon to be crazy ex-girlfriend at his tail?


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2017)

The world may never know...


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2017)

Hell Baby: D

A horror parody with a talented cast, who look like they're focused on making each-other laugh instead of making the audience laugh. Every scene goes on for too long, with too much ab-libbing that doesn't land. It has a few amusing moments though.


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey Martial, 2017 is not yet over.

There is still time for me to see Carnosaur.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2017)

Detective said:


> Hey Martial, 2017 is not yet over.
> 
> There is still time for me to see Carnosaur.



Then you better get to watching!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 27, 2017)

Damn, Godless was good. Need more westerns.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 27, 2017)

Momoa Conan. Solid 7.I do not get the dislike and hate for this movie. I prefer Conan without a goofy accent.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 27, 2017)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Damn, Godless was good. Need more westerns.


I would recommend some Tony Anthony westerns for something truly unique.


----------



## Slice (Dec 27, 2017)

Jessica said:


> The Last Jedi - 9/10
> 
> I don't care that the internet hates it. I really enjoyed myself and only strongly disliked two things that happened.





~Gesy~ said:


> What did you dislike?



Im seriously more interested in what she liked to warrant a near perfect score.

Even my fiancee thought the movie was "shit and a waste of time"
And she has the most basic taste in movies ever.



~Gesy~ said:


> Then: Lindsay Lohan
> 
> Now: Rachel McAdams



McAdams really grew up to be one hell of a quality woman


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2017)

But would McAdams tongue paddle your shit- nozzle? 

I don't think so.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2017)

Slice said:


> Im seriously more interested in what she liked to warrant a near perfect score.
> 
> Even my fiancee thought the movie was "shit and a waste of time"
> And she has the most basic taste in movies ever



The early reviews were extremely positive. Martial called it the best Star Wars. Then the negative reviews started to pour in like avalanche. Were the early ones paid for or just wishful thinking by delusional fans?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2017)

Shark Exorcist: F

It's about a demonic shark that possesses people...It's the type of bad movie where characters are standing waist high in water when they are attacked, but every time they show the shark, it's surrounded with nothing but Ocean...and it's the same footage of the (crappy CGI) shark being played over and over again...and the acting sucks. And the writing sucks. And...everything sucks. Life sucks a little bit more because I watched "Shark Exorcist".

Still better than "Jaws in Japan" though...



Yasha said:


> The early reviews were extremely positive. Martial called it the best Star Wars. Then the negative reviews started to pour in like avalanche. Were the early ones paid for or just wishful thinking by delusional fans?



I did not say it was the best Star Wars. I said it was the best of this new series of films. And I still say the backlash is mostly due to butthurt fans, but they don't know tastes. They still haven't seen "Carnosaur".


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2017)

Yasha said:


> The early reviews were extremely positive. Martial called it the best Star Wars. Then the negative reviews started to pour in like avalanche. Were the early ones paid for or just wishful thinking by delusional fans?


I think once it sank in either people agreed it was kinds mediocre or plain hated it. I just found it boring.


----------



## Ae (Dec 27, 2017)

Blade Runner is the best film of the year, as expected.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2017)

Creature (1985)- B

This is an "Alien" rip-off...although it also borrows from "The Thing"...and even though it's often derided as such, I enjoy these horror flicks that take place in space. It's low budget, but has just enough production value to look presentable and the director manages to create some tension and atmosphere too. I also have a lot of nostalgic ties to this movie, as it was the first Rated-R movie I was allowed to watch without adult supervision. But above everything, it's fun because it's gory. 

Sure, it's not very well written, the acting is mediocre and the characters are forgettable and sometimes even interchangeable, but this is a creature feature and functions only as that. My only real issue is the occasional bout with garbage editing.


----------



## Slice (Dec 28, 2017)

Yasha said:


> The early reviews were extremely positive. Martial called it the best Star Wars. Then the negative reviews started to pour in like avalanche. Were the early ones paid for or just wishful thinking by delusional fans?





Ennoea said:


> I think once it sank in either people agreed it was kinds mediocre or plain hated it. I just found it boring.



I even went in kinda optimistic this time because of the reviews.

I don't know what made them like it so much but they do not at all reflect what i heard from friends wo watched it.

Of our group only one person actively liked it, and she has the tendency to have opposite opinions to everyone else in our group.


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2017)

Yasha said:


> The early reviews were extremely positive. Martial called it the best Star Wars. Then the negative reviews started to pour in like avalanche. Were the early ones paid for or just wishful thinking by delusional fans?




Paid for by the mouse


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I did not say it was the best Star Wars. I said it was the best of this new series of films. And I still say the backlash is mostly due to butthurt fans, but they don't know tastes. They still haven't seen "Carnosaur".


Lol you gave the movie an A. I can look pass your enjoyment of the movie but what was so special about it that it deserved an A?

"Also best in New series" so far just means it's better than its predecessor  (unless you know something we don't know).


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm so bored. What's worth watching?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2017)

The Lobster

Intelligent and funny.


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2017)

Slice said:


> Of our group only one person actively liked it, and she has the tendency to have opposite opinions to everyone else in our group.



So she's basically the German Cyphon?

Absaugen?


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> They still haven't seen "Carnosaur".



Neither have I.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol you gave the movie an A. I can look pass your enjoyment of the movie but what was so special about it that it deserved an A?
> 
> "Also best in New series" so far just means it's better than its predecessor  (unless you know something we don't know).



When I say 'new series', it includes "The Force Awakens" and "Rogue One". "Star Wars" has always been about the experience. I always laugh when people criticize "TLJ" for having corny lines, as if the original trilogy did not have corny lines itself. Or when people criticize the new series for a 'lack of overarching vision', even though Lucas was changing his mind so much with the original trilogy that he accidentally made the protagonist's love interest his own f@cking sister. Or when people just say certain decisions were stupid or how the movie itself was dumb, or relied too much on convenience...You can say all of this about the original. Yet we all love the original trilogy because something about it entertains us, moves us, gives us an experience that you can't quite get anywhere else. 

I had a similar reaction with "TLJ", which I didn't quite get with RO or TFA, so I really liked it. The ratings on this thread are meant to be informal. "Creature" probably isn't good enough to really deserve a 'B', but I like it enough to give it a 'B'. If I were to do my more official 4-star rating, "TLJ" would probably be a 3/4. But either way, I think it's underappreciated and I do think the majority of the backlash is due to fans not having a clue what they want out of the franchise. I then get passionate (or irritated) because certain pompous detractors start insisting its not the case, not realizing that most of what they wanted would've made the movie identical to the original trilogy. Then you have certain idiots insisting that it's SJW propaganda. That's why the Star Wars fandom sucks. "Star Wars" was at its best when the rules were yet to be set in stone and the filmmakers imagination was the only limits as to what could be done with it. That's a large part of why I liked this movie. It went beyond the franchise's comfort zone, even when it didn't work. The Leia 'scene' was silly, but it was different. I wasn't expecting it and I see so many f@cking movies that it's nice when something surprises me. 



Grape said:


> I'm so bored. What's worth watching?



"Carnosaur". 



Detective said:


> Neither have I.



You have like 3 days, before you are officially deemed an uncultured f@ck.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 28, 2017)

Slice said:


> I even went in kinda optimistic this time because of the reviews.
> 
> I don't know what made them like it so much but they do not at all reflect what i heard from friends wo watched it.
> 
> Of our group only one person actively liked it, and she has the tendency to have opposite opinions to everyone else in our group.



My friend only ranked PT below it

He's pretty basic when it comes to taste aswell


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2017)

Anyone who says the prequels are better than TLJ probably have not seen the prequels in years, so don't remember how poorly the CGI has aged, how the actors don't seem to know what they're supposed to be reacting too, how cluttered the story is, how erratic the tone is, how...rapey the love story is...

Also, how is 'he's pretty basic' a good way of describing detractors? Basic people like "Transformers" movies.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2017)

I have never been a fan of the Star wars franchise. My main beef with The Force Awakens is that the Ren/Hans storyline is basically a rehash of the old Luke/Anakin story. What's the point of a new trilogy if you can't bring anything new to the table?

That's why I was so impressed by Blade Runner 2049. There is a coherent continuity with the prequel and the mood is reproduced faithfully, yet it brings a lot of new dynamic ideas and themes into the franchise and expands the scope beyond the replicants to AI without a physical body.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2017)

"Blade Runner 2049" was definitely the superior film that did everything an elite sequel should.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2017)

The entirety of Star Wars is filled to the brim with corny dialogue and bad special effects. 

It's literally the same movie repeated over and over. I'll never understand it's appeal. And I'm not sold on millennials loving the prequels more than the original series. I'm (tinfoil hat) convinced it's a marketing scheme. 

Reddit has been spammed with SW memes for the past year. It's old and I'm tired of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 28, 2017)

5,5.

Enjoyment 7,5.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2017)

Samurai Cop: B-

It's a terrible movie, but it's amusingly terrible and I had a decent time laughing at it. I do wonder if its badness was at least partially intentional though, as there is no way someone could make something this inept...right?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

New Black Mirror episodes tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

@Detective and I watched Samurai Cop a long time ago dude.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> New Black Mirror episodes tomorrow!


shit i had forgotten

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Detective and I watched Samurai Cop a long time ago dude.



So long ago that even my impeccable memory doesn't recall such a film anymore!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Detective and I watched Samurai Cop a long time ago dude.



But until you watch Carnosaur, none of that matters. Your glass is only half full.


----------



## TGM (Dec 29, 2017)

Went ahead and posted my Top 10 Movies of 2017 list on my blog. Give it a read, if you're interested.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2017)

Ugh, I have one of those to do, don't I?

The Limehouse Golem: B

A Victorian era serial killer thriller with a cast of recognizables, such as Bill Nighy? I'm sold. It's well acted, has a great atmosphere and style, utilizing its setting to the fullest...yet I thought the big reveal was so blindingly obvious that I started to get annoyed whenever the film would try to throw suspicion elsewhere. I also didn't really get the ending. Still, it had a solid base and I enjoyed watching it. There needs to be more of these kinds of films.


----------



## Grape (Dec 29, 2017)

I gave serious consideration to watching Carnosaur. I made it to Google and I just can't be bothered. I'm sorry, MH.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2017)

Black Mirror baby!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2017)

Watching Pitch Perfect 1.

Is Anna Kendrik gonna keep the Avril Lavigne's make-up on for all 3 movies? It doesn't suit her.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2017)

Pitch Perfect - 8/10


Watching Pitch Perfect 2 right now. Goodness, das german group ist sehr gut.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2017)

Samurai Cop 2: B-

This one is obviously deliberately bad, which can go very wrong, but this made up for it with a bombardment of craziness...I have to admit, I had no f@cking clue what was going on 70% of the time, as there are so many characters and organizations, but there is just so much energy behind it that I still had fun. Make no mistake, the badness is still in full swing, but I never new what weird quirk the movie would give me next...When Tommy Wiseau shows up and starts saying a lot of absurd shit that I couldn't quite understand (something about building palaces so he can eat them for breakfast?), I was losing my lunch. I still don't know who his character was supposed to be and it almost feels like he was a last minute addition to the plot at times, but he is so amazingly terrible that it goes full circle and makes him seem highly charismatic.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 30, 2017)

*Arrival - 9/10
*
Finally watched this. Enjoyed it a lot, definitely one of the best science fiction movies that I've seen. Also a very thoughtful and original take on the classic Alien Invasion story from an interesting angle that is often just ignored.


----------



## Grape (Dec 30, 2017)

Avril Lavigne.. now there's a chick who wouldn't mind squeezing in between some butt cheeks to do the Lord's work.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2017)

*Pitch Perfect 2
*
Realistically, Das Sound Machine is the better group, but I did shed a few tears when the old Bellas showed up.

The DSM female lead vocal looks like the female terminator.

That Fat Amy solo while she was paddling was amazing.

And Hailey still looks like a cross between Emma Stone and Ellen Page <3

8.5/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slice (Dec 31, 2017)

Never saw PP2 

Just watched the scene on youtube.

Those horrible German accents.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year everyone. Wish you suckaz all the best for 2018!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)

2018 is going to be the best year yet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year KT fam!

All the best in 2018 to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2017)

Slice said:


> Never saw PP2
> 
> Just watched the scene on youtube.
> 
> Those horrible German accents.



Their performance in the car show was incredible.


German the superior race.

I also approve of all the Korean-hating in the films.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)

PP3 baby!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2017)

I am going to see it today.

And happy new year, you awesome people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2017)

2018!! Fuck we're getting old as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2017)

I know what you mean. These were the years syfy movies were set in growing up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2017)

I know man. Where's the androids?? And space colonies?? All we have is smart phones. 

I want a three titty bar in Mars. Make it happen world.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2017)

Ennoea said:


> I know man. Where's the androids?? And space colonies?? All we have is smart phones.
> 
> I want a three titty bar in Mars. Make it happen world.



Tell me about it. I'm still paying 30usd a month for 4mbps internet speed. 21st century is disappointing for the most part.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2018)

*Pitch Perfect 3
*
The plot is one huge Brownian motion. It just zig-zags randomly from one point to another.

I'm glad that Aubrey appears from start to end this time cuz she is the shiniest Bella.

6.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2018)

Pitch Perfect 3:  B.

Fun movie.  The Amy subplot was kind of a mess.  Should have focused on the USO Tour more.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Pitch Perfect 3:  B.
> 
> Fun movie.  The Amy subplot was kind of a mess.  Should have focused on the USO Tour more.



Whole film was a mess to be honest. One second they were ejected for burning down the hotel and then the next they got invited to a Europe tour.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Tell me about it. I'm still paying 30usd a month for 4mbps internet speed. 21st century is disappointing for the most part.


Would you even call that Internet.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Would you even call that Internet.



My ISP calls it broadband, but I refuse to acknowledge that. Bloody vampires.


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2018)

Worst season of Black Mirror yet

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 1, 2018)

I have only seen the first, or the first two seasons of Black Mirror. I've been meaning to watch the rest for the longest time.

The Beguiled was really well done, and a refreshing watch.


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2018)

I will say USS Callister is fantastic though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2018)

USS Callister was well made. The story was alittle too much though. But the acting, pace, and execution was better than the concept which was a little weird.


----------



## Slice (Jan 2, 2018)

A happy new year everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2018)

So I finished my 'Best of' list, which I referred to as the "Top 10 most Carnosaur Movies of 2017", the greatest title for any list. Because I'm retired though, this list is informal, based purely on my tastes, not the films objective quality. Usually I do try to balance the two. 



I also did a 'Worst of' list, which I referred to as the 'Top 10 Movies I aim for when I pee...and I pee a lot'...Even though these movies suck, I struggled with the order of them, so the #1 worst movie might not actually be the #1 worst. I could change my mind on it tomorrow.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2018)

If I were rich like Rukia, I would buy 1000 Blade Runner 2049 Bluray discs and dish them out for free, to make up for its theatrical flop.

But I'm not rich like Rukia.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2018)

Happy New Year, everyone. I'mma dump some 2017 movie ratings that I don't think I've shared in here:

The Shape of Water - 5/5

Logan Lucky - 3/5

All the Money in the World - 3/5

Bright - 1/5

The Killing of a Sacred Deer - 3/5

Star Wars: The Last Jedi - 2/5

I Don't Feel at Home in this World Anymore - 3/5

Lady Macbeth - 4/5

Thelma - 2/5

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri - 5/5

The Disaster Artist - 3/5

The Beguiled - 3/5

Columbus - 5/5


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

@Detective 

Saitama is really strong dude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Detective
> 
> Saitama is really strong dude.




100 Push Ups
100 Sit Ups
100 Squats
10km

EVERYDAY

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

Tornado strong asf too.


----------



## Slice (Jan 3, 2018)

Detective said:


> 100 Push Ups
> 100 Sit Ups
> 100 Squats
> 10km
> ...



Dont forget to never use the AC. Strenghtens body and mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

Still haven't gotten that new season of Devil is a Part Timer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Still haven't gotten that new season of Devil is a Part Timer.



Why did you have to rip open an old wound for me!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2018)

*New Jumanji 
*
Enjoyable, funny, good acting, great pacing.

8.5/10


----------



## MCTDread (Jan 3, 2018)

Mother! 3/5

Kingsman 2 The Golden Circle 4/5

Beauty and The Beast (2017) 4/5


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2018)

Just bought _mother! _on Blu-ray. It and _Get Out _are the only 2017 movies I've added to my collection so far.


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2018)

Revanant is a solid 9/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2018)

Ingrid goes West

One of those movies that lingers in your mind after watching it.Quite possibly Aubrey's greatest performance and yes I would smash. Fight me!

B-


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't think anyone's going to fight you over saying you'd smash Aubrey Plaza.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2018)

Stunna said:


> I don't think anyone's going to fight you over saying you'd smash Aubrey Plaza.



I'm jokingly referencing getting shit for it pages back. She's apparently repulsive 'round these parts .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2018)

Sounds like something Rukia would say.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2018)

Not just Rukia, here's a reference point of you have time for the bullshit.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2018)

I watched USS Callister, even though I don't normally watch Black Mirrors. It was really good.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not just Rukia, here's a reference point of you have time for the bullshit.



We are doing it for your own good. Your basic taste needs to be polished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 4, 2018)

Stunna said:


> Just bought _mother! _on Blu-ray.



BUT

WHY

?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not just Rukia, here's a reference point of you have time for the bullshit.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2018)

Detective said:


> BUT
> 
> WHY
> 
> ?



Worst film by Darren Aronofsky

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2018)

Stunna said:


> Just bought _mother! _on Blu-ray. It and _Get Out _are the only 2017 movies I've added to my collection so far.


u got problems


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not just Rukia, here's a reference point of you have time for the bullshit.


lol stringer

my man's taking a break from haunting the bathhouse and telling 5/10s classic pickup lines such as how he'd belt-sand their pussies with his tongue and rub their clits off

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Detective (Jan 4, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> lol stringer
> 
> my man's taking a break from haunting the bathhouse and telling 5/10s classic pickup lines such as how he'd belt-sand their pussies with his tongue and rub their clits off



WHAT


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2018)

thought you were dead luc


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2018)

Yellowbrickroad: F

A strange horror flick that has passable build up, but suddenly takes a turn for the 'so bad, it's hilarious' thanks to some baffling creative choices when it came to the use of music. After that, the movie just sort of flounders. Sometimes it becomes unintentionally amusing, sometimes it becomes depressing, sometimes it becomes a little creepy and sometimes it becomes artsy, but it never builds up enough momentum to function effectively as any of these things. I was bored.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 5, 2018)

Didi said:


> thought you were dead luc

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NO (Jan 5, 2018)

CB regular when?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 5, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> CB regular when?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 5, 2018)

Lucaniel said:


> u got problems


y


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 5, 2018)

Stunna said:


> y


cuz u bought mother on bluray

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2018)

Insidious: The Last Key- D-

The sad thing is this movie does have some creepiness to it, but it's completely undone by the embarrassingly awful comedic routine between the two sidekicks. I hated them so f@cking much that they ruined the entire experience for me.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 5, 2018)

@Gesy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 5, 2018)

*Hell or High Water *- 6/10

*Manchester by the Sea *- 9/10

*Moana - *5/10

*Blade Runner 2049 - *8/10

*Bright - *5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2018)

Yasha said:


> @Gesy



It's a PORG KITTY!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

Good news Martial.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Good news Martial.



"The Strangers" is one of those movies that could use a sequel, but they waited too long. The movie was successful, but has anyone remembered it over the years? Should've struck while the iron was hot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

First Strangers was great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2018)

It was pretty good, but didn't have much of an impact on the genre. I'd be surprised if most people remember it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2018)

I seen it only a couple years ago. So I remember it vividly. Doesn't it have a cult following? News of this sequel has been hovering around for a while now and people seemed excited enough.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I seen it only a couple years ago. So I remember it vividly. Doesn't it have a cult following? News of this sequel has been hovering around for a while now and people seemed excited enough.



Maybe. I could certainly be wrong. This sequel has been in development ever since the first one came out. Honestly, I wasn't expecting them to make it.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> It's a PORG KITTY!



I think he/she was actually contented or relaxed in that pic because the whiskers were drooping. He or she was probably just born with an adorably pitiful face. xD


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

Pitch Perfect 2 on regular tv right now.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Pitch Perfect 2 on regular tv right now.



Best Pitch Perfect.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2018)

Haven't watched a single one of those films.Seems very typical and the gags displayed in the trailers never swayed me to invest interest.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 6, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't watched a single one of those films.Seems very typical and the gags displayed in the trailers never swayed me to invest interest.



Yet you invested in Aubrey Plaza.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 7, 2018)

You guys seen Dark yet? This new german show on Netflix. It's a complex time-travel thriller, a _darker_ Stranger-Things if you like. 
I finished the first season over the course of last week, and I was _hooked_.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2018)

Jumanji dominating the box office.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2018)

@Yasha @The World

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Yasha @The World



Cats kill kittens all the time. They don't give a shit about cute little squirrels.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2018)

Callister is a really good episode.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2018)

The Black Cauldron: B-

I watched this because this was the only animated Disney film of this era that I had never seen before...primarily because Disney buried it. It's OK, with a few standout moments in the animation department, but the story doesn't always make sense, the characters are likable enough but a little flat and it's just kind of underwhelming. But it was entertaining enough to be worth a 'one-and-done' watch. You don't see too many animated epics like these anymore...Now they're all just comedies...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 8, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The Black Cauldron: B-
> 
> I watched this because this was the only animated Disney film of this era that I had never seen before...primarily because Disney buried it. It's OK, with a few standout moments in the animation department, but the story doesn't always make sense, the characters are likable enough but a little flat and it's just kind of underwhelming. But it was entertaining enough to be worth a 'one-and-done' watch. You don't see too many animated epics like these anymore...Now they're all just comedies...



I used to love that as a kid. Thanks for bringing back the memories.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> I used to love that as a kid. Thanks for bringing back the memories.



One day I'll have to revisit some of the classic Disney flicks and Don Bluth movies that defined my childhood. Once again, you don't see too many animated flicks like those anymore.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 8, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> One day I'll have to revisit some of the classic Disney flicks and Don Bluth movies that defined my childhood. Once again, you don't see too many animated flicks like those anymore.


Completely agree. I have to admit, it has been on my mind lately, revisiting the classic stuff as you say.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2018)

@Detective Stay warm and stay alive

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Love Don Bluth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2018)

Secret of Nimh was GOAT

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 8, 2018)

*Dunkirk - 6/10

It - 7/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2018)

I also want to revisit "Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland". 

As a kid, I watched it on the same night I first watched "Jaws", my favorite movie of all time. I remember this because I was staying at my Grandparents and Grandma let me rent both of those. That night I had plenty of nightmares about sharks. "Little Nemo" wasn't a personal favorite, but I did still love it and watched it a lot as a kid. I don't remember it very well as an adult, just some of the character designs and the kid flying on his bed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2018)

are you for real
that's one of my favourite childhood movies

I've watched it a shitton

it's pretty nightmare fuel inducing though, especially all the Nemo nightmare sequences (like with the water and with the trains) and holy shit especially when the fucking shadow sludge takes the King

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2018)

Didi said:


> are you for real
> that's one of my favourite childhood movies
> 
> I've watched it a shitton
> ...



That brings back memories. Need to watch it again.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2018)

tfw nemo wanted to do nothing wrong he just got tempted heavily by the cigar clown guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2018)

Yasha said:


> @Detective Stay warm and stay alive



Thank you, brother. Stay cool and fresh, as I imagine your temperature is the opposite of mine right now(was -26 C yesterday, but warmed up quick to 2 C today)

BTW, do you know any good VPNs for China?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2018)

Detective said:


> Thank you, brother. Stay cool and fresh, as I imagine your temperature is the opposite of mine right now(was -26 C yesterday, but warmed up quick to 2 C today)
> 
> BTW, do you know any good VPNs for China?



Quebec was -50degC. I imagine it's so cold you could injure someone with your spit. Temp is normal around where I live, though rainfall is record-high this year. Some places in Australia reached 47degC I heard. Guess it's time to start building a post-apocalypse bunker. I think I will stand a better chance surviving in extreme cold condition. At least there will be plenty of frozen meat instead of rotten meat. 

I can't recall the one I used 2 years ago, but it might have been shut down by the PRC government anyway. You may check with martryn as he lives in China now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2018)

I watched the "Black Museum" episode of Black Mirrors. It was pretty good, although I like "U.S.S Calister" more. Is it just me though are these more science fiction thrillers than horror? I don't follow the show that closely, so maybe that was always the focus.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Captain Daly is so fucking despicable.


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jan 9, 2018)

Can we talk about the fact that the New Jumanji was surprisingly enjoyable and honestly thought it was Jack Black's best performance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2018)

NordicXFiles said:


> Can we talk about the fact that the New Jumanji was surprisingly enjoyable and honestly thought it was Jack Black's best performance.



I agree Jack Black crushed it. The humour is on point.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2018)

Does anyone know any good free, legal movie streaming sites?

All I know of is TubiTV.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2018)

Good, free AND legal?

Dafuq?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2018)

If it's free, it ain't legal. If it's legal, it ain't free.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes, there are free and legal streaming sites. TubiTV is one.

Now admittedly, their catalogue isn't going to be as good as netflix or hulu and I swear 60% of the content are the types of films that probably tried to get aired on the Scyfy Channel but were rejected for sucking too much ("Shark Exorcist"), but there is some decent stuff. The only problem is they do ads seemingly every 10 minutes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The only problem is they do ads seemingly every 10 minutes.


They pretty much have to If they actually care about making money  

I wonder how did they legally purchase the rights to show movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> They pretty much have to If they actually care about making money
> 
> I wonder how did they legally purchase the rights to show movies.



A lot of these movies just need distribution, as "Exorcist Shark" and so many cheap horror films won't probably get streamed on netflix. Other times the movies themselves are in public domain. Other times they make deals with studios, who will let them stream their movies for awhile probably for a cut of a ad revenue and the free publicity. There aren't many new releases of anything mainstream. If you go to the recently added features, you'll see movies like "Road House", "The Machinist", "The Running Man", "Battle Royale", "The Manchurian Candidate (remake)", "Akira", "Wayne's World 2" and others. Movies that the studio aren't really making a lot of money off of right now on their own, so why not potentially draw in new fans who might want to buy the DVD's once they rescind the rights to stream those movies.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2018)

Picked up the 4K Blu-Ray steelbook for 'IT' today.

Now up to 103-owned 4K blu-rays.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jan 9, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I agree Jack Black crushed it. The humour is on point.


Humor was on point and it was interesting seeing all these actors play something there not use too.


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jan 9, 2018)

IT was a classic, finally a Stephen King adaptation I could enjoy. As for the person looking for legal, free movies just submit to the illegal activity as the content is much broader and offers many choices.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

IT was too smart for American audiences.


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jan 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> IT was too smart for American audiences.


How so?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2018)

I completed my 'Compulsive Franchise Disorder' review series on the "Insidious" films, which includes a review of the new "Insidious: Last Key". Link is in sig.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Does anyone know any good free, legal movie streaming sites?
> 
> All I know of is TubiTV.


Korean Film Archive youtube channel.


The newest 20 movies have no english titles yet.

Russian equivalent, redditor told me it is legal.


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2018)

Watched The Place Beyond the Pines
8/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



watched it cuz I wanted to watch a Ryan Gosling movie, did NOT expect him to die barely 50 minutes into a 2h20m movie lol. Still great movie, especially well directed. Cooper was great as well in his part. Kids a bit less but the part itself was still interesting enough


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2018)

At the Gate of the Ghost: D

Also known as "The Outrage", this is a remake of "Rashomon" from Thailand. It's just kind of...misguided, I guess? I found the acting and visual style to be incredibly hokey. They also have to spell everything out to the audience with their use of dialogue. Even worse, the ending just did not click at all. "Rashomon" boasted one of the best emotional endings of all time, so to see this get it so wrong bothered me...especially as it's virtually a scene-by-scene remake.

They do add some stuff that I thought didn't mesh very well with the source material. For example, in "Rashomon", the bandit kills the samurai and is on trial for it. This remake has that same concept, except this time we see the bandit kill the entire entourage of servants, which is never brought up again...So shouldn't he be on trial for killing like a dozen people? Why is the bandit making himself look kind of wimpy in his own re-telling?   

Anything good I can say? There are some nice shots and I do like how in the first fight, they highlight the differences in both mens fighting styles. The warrior is more refined, but the bandit is pragmatic, whereas the original 'bandit vs samurai' battle just resembled a normal samurai sword fight. But while well intentioned and harmless, "At the Gate of the Ghost" fumbled enough to where it didn't leave much of an impact.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2018)

The End of the F****ing World

This was absolutely fantastic. I'm glad I gave it a whirl. Well written and well acted, I felt everything about the show was so organic even if rather surreal. Proably my favourite show I've seen in a while. 

A


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 11, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> The End of the F****ing World
> 
> This was absolutely fantastic. I'm glad I gave it a whirl. Well written and well acted, I felt everything about the show was so organic even if rather surreal. Proably my favourite show I've seen in a while.
> 
> A


I was just in the middle of it tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)

Americans are so fucking stupid.  They think that IT is just some killer clown.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2018)

More specifically a supernatural killer clown..

Because that's how the reboot depicted him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2018)

The Love Witch: C+/B-

It's one of those arthouse kind of...horror flicks? It's not really horror, but is obviously trying to emulate one of those 1960's/early 70's grindhouse flicks that tried to cover up their schlockiness with artsy-ness. It does a great job at recreating that kind of visual style, complete with technicolor and those trippy zoom-ins. The score was also fitting and the cast are...stylistically bad? It's all obviously deliberate, but if you're not familiar to the kinds of films "The Love Witch" is recreating, you won't get it. You'll just think the acting is atrocious. The main actress was captivating though and the aesthetic of the film is eye popping. But it also has a frustratingly slow pace and the narrative lacks any sense of direction...as these kinds of movies were back during their day. This isn't my kind of movie, but it's still well done for what it is and I can see it developing a strong cult following.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 11, 2018)

Stupid Americans have been an internet meme for quite a while, but the American engineers I work with are mostly very smart, so I am confused.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)

Love Witch was memorable I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

Fate/Zero still seems to be the best the anime world has to offer.


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Stupid Americans have been an internet meme for quite a while, but the American engineers I work with are mostly very smart, so I am confused.



Outliers


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2018)

Did the sequel to "Journey to the West" ever come out in the west? I remember it was supposed to be released on netflix some months ago, but it got pulled on its release date and is currently in the 'Saved' section of my queue.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2018)

The Commuter: C+

It was fine. Liam Neeson is always cool, the fight scenes were well done and the pacing was smooth and nicely balanced...But it does feel like a less exciting version of "Non-Stop" and the big reveal isn't anything to write home about. We anticipate the twists based on the casting choices and the use of CGI was just...bad...Still, it's a perfectly adequate rental.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

Fuck that new Kingman movie.  They killed off Roxy like she was nothing.

She was a major fucking character!!  The screenwriter is an untalented piece of shit that had to kill her off because he has no ideas.  Pathetic!  She deserved better.  Fuck Matthew Vaughn!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

Shame on my dad for telling me he was excited about Red Sparrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fuck that new Kingman movie.  They killed off Roxy like she was nothing.
> 
> She was a major fucking character!!  The screenwriter is an untalented piece of shit that had to kill her off because he has no ideas.  Pathetic!  She deserved better.  Fuck Matthew Vaughn!



That was obvious just from the trailer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2018)

What was so major about her character?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Fuck you you fucking contrarian!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

lol gesy.  You dumbass.  You had doubts about Jumanji!  You were pessimistic about its box office prospects.  Why aren't you apologizing for being wrong yet???

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Did the sequel to "Journey to the West" ever come out in the west? I remember it was supposed to be released on netflix some months ago, but it got pulled on its release date and is currently in the 'Saved' section of my queue.



It's still making the journey to the west I guess. I have not seen it, but most of those who had hated it. Which means you won't be able to resist it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Ingrid Goes West.  Wow that was a fantastic movie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2018)

Yasha said:


> It's still making the journey to the west I guess. I have not seen it, but most of those who had hated it. Which means you won't be able to resist it.



lol, I didn;t even realize I made a pun. Yeah, I've heard the movie is at best, kind of mediocre. But I can't resist sequels to movies I adore. I actually got the first one on Blu-ray for Christmas.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I didn;t even realize I made a pun. Yeah, I've heard the movie is at best, kind of mediocre. But I can't resist sequels to movies I adore. I actually got the first one on Blu-ray for Christmas.



Have you seen A Chinese Odyssey?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ingrid Goes West.  Wow that was a fantastic movie!



Aubrey is a 2, Olsen is a 6, both add up to less than 10.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

8 and a 5 probably.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2018)

Last two post above me has been 2s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2018)

Jungle (2017): C+

The Daniel Radcliffe survival film. It's beautifully shot and the acting is good, but these survival tales work better in a book format. In a visual medium, they're all far too alike. 



Yasha said:


> Have you seen A Chinese Odyssey?



Strangely, no. I've been meaning to see more Stephen Chow flicks.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2018)

A Chinese Odyssey is based on the story of Journey to the West. Its immense popularity and huge following are the reasons Stephen Chow made the new Journey to the West movies as sort of a remake.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

Is Altered Carbon going to be good?  Netflix hyping this shit up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2018)

Three Billboards outside Ebbing Missouri

Can't say I didn't enjoy it. Quite funny at times and Frances Mcdormand is fantastic in this film. The scene where she heckles the repoter from her car has to be one of my favourite scenes in the last year.

But having said that the film is just uneven. It starts out quite well, but then begins to devolve in to something quite different. Multiple threads about police corruption and racism and sexual abuse are thrown out there but neither thread is really followed to its potential.  It's engaging but I feel it's written more episodic than a continuing narrative. 

Good film regardless. And it's been a while since I watched a film with so many midget jokes.

B-


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2018)

*The Killing of a Sacred Deer
*
Creepy and tense, but the ending could have been crazier.

8/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2018)

Is Devilman Crybaby any good guys??


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2018)

Yasha said:


> *The Killing of a Sacred Deer
> *
> Creepy and tense, but the ending could have been crazier.
> 
> 8/10


 
I don't know how it could have been crazier than it already was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

I hated the kid.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> I don't know how it could have been crazier than it already was.


 
For example, Martin could have asked Steven to cut off his beautiful hand. After Steven obliged, Martin still let his kids and wife die. In despair, Steven offs himself.  The film can end with Steven's hand made into a specimen and being displayed in Martin's house, with the gift watch worn around its wrist and Martin's mom looking at it in admiration.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

Nah, no need to alter the third act.  The conclusion was reasonable.

It’s actually one of the best movies of the year.  Not as good as The Lobster though.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nah, no need to alter the third act.  The conclusion was reasonable.
> 
> It’s actually one of the best movies of the year.  Not as good as The Lobster though.



The Lobster is definitely more satisfying. Looking forward to the next collaboration between Farrell and Yorgos. They could surpass Dicaprio/Scorsese.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2018)

Why would he listen to Martin. The price was paid. It was done. He might as ell have killed Martin at the end then.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Why would he listen to Martin. The price was paid. It was done. He might as ell have killed Martin at the end then.



I mean before his son was killed. Martin could have lied and said if he cut off his own hands, he might consider letting his family live, then laughed at Steven for being naive after he did so. Steven helplessly watches his family bleed to death, then kills himself by biting off his own tongue and slowly bleeding to death. Film ends with Steven's hands in a half-clenched position ala deer’s antler decorating the wall of Martin's house as Martin's mom stares at it longingly, masturbating.


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2018)

The Killing of a Sacred Deer: 9/10
Dunkirk: 9/10
Paterson: 8/10
BR2049: still 10/10 

was a good day at the theater

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Jan 14, 2018)

I liked the ending to TKOASD
yeah it could've been more fucked up but tbh the entire movie was unsettling enough as is (the entire fucking room flinched when he took a bite out of his own arm lol), the soundtrack and camera angles/movement really worked to set the mood
and while the actual sacrifice was maybe a bit underwhelming after all that build up
the ending itself with Martin just staring at them while that music blared up was 10/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

It basically had a happy ending.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

Is anyone watching Electric Dreams?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2018)

Face Behind the Mask: B

An interesting kung fu mystery, although it's pretty rough in spots and the transfer is garbage. Urban legend has it that Jackie Chan is the masked assassin, but it has never been confirmed or denied.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2018)

Didn't Martin say that once start bleeding, it's beyond cure? Then choosing Bob should have been a no-brainer. I don't get why Steven had to resort to russian roulette. Did he forget what Martin said?


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2018)

No, he said once they start bleeding you have to choose soon cuz they will die in a few hours


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> No, he said once they start bleeding you have to choose soon cuz they will die in a few hours



I rewatched that part. You're right.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#TimesUp[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Didn't Martin say that once start bleeding, it's beyond cure? Then choosing Bob should have been a no-brainer. I don't get why Steven had to resort to russian roulette. Did he forget what Martin said?


Because of the guilt of having chosen the child you kill. Personally I think he did choose. He kept checking each time how many spins he was doing. I think anyway. 

It could have been more brutal but Martin didn't want to torture him. He just wanted an eye for an eye.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2018)

Are you guys casually spoiling this movie? Cause now I don't think I wanna watch it in the next 10 years.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Because of the guilt of having chosen the child you kill. Personally I think he did choose. He kept checking each time how many spins he was doing. I think anyway.
> 
> It could have been more brutal but Martin didn't want to torture him. He just wanted an eye for an eye.



I also was thinking he might have been aiming for his son despite the blindfold. Economically, killing the youngest child costs you the least number of years of investment. The fact that Bob and Steven are not close makes it an even easier choice.


----------



## Ae (Jan 15, 2018)

@Detective Give me a good reason to not smash a married woman.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2018)

To avoid getting smashed by a married man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2018)

Killers (2014): A-/A

Holy shit, this Japanese-Indonesian thriller was intense. It uses the kind of suspense that makes you really uncomfortable to the point of almost wanting to stop watching. Almost...It was really well done, but there is a really bad green screen shot near the end, as well as a somewhat cheesy final line of dialogue. Nevertheless, if you want a gut punch that's sort of the same kind of experience as "I Saw the Devil", check this out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2018)

Jumanji 2 - 3/5

I had insanely low expectations. That made me enjoy it a lot more than i should have. Its dumb but fun. The actors kinda made me want to say 4/5 but i feel its a bit too generous. Plus Karen Gillan is damn hot in this.

Bright - 3/5

From the trailers i kinda expected "Shadowrun light", and its basically what i got.
I really wanted to like this more but its a visual mess, the plot jumps around too much and the script throws random stuff at you all the time so that you have no idea if you missed something or if the information regarding it just wasn't there.

The Orville (Season 1) - 4/5

Its a better Star Trek than the new Star Trek.
Humor is pretty hit and miss but all in all i greatly enjoy this.

Dirk Gently (Season 2) - 5/5

Who is the Fuckhead that decided to cancel this? I want to punch him repeatedly.
I love everything about this show.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 16, 2018)

*Three Billboards outside of Ebbing, Missouri - *7/10

Frances McDormand was excellent in this. The way she made her character feel so sympathetic and understandable, but at the same time, full of rage and poison was an impressive task and her character arc was very well written. Sam Rockwell also did a really good job of portraying his character and just showcasing how much of a dick he was, but I really did not buy into his character's story arc. I felt as if a bunch of random bad stuff just all started to happen to him at once and suddenly he becomes a noble cop. Woody Harrelson classic as always and Jon Hawkes is a dick. Perhaps the reason why I do not rate the film higher is because I struggle with understanding what was the overall point behind it? Like Ennonea said, there are some interesting questions poised about race and cop relations, on sexual assault victims, but they are never really followed through with or properly explored, especially sexual assault since that's kind of the thrust behind the plot. Nonetheless, I did enjoy it, good acting and entertaining.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 16, 2018)

Slice said:


> Dirk Gently (Season 2) - 5/5
> 
> Who is the Fuckhead that decided to cancel this? I want to punch him repeatedly.
> I love everything about this show.


Is this the one with Elijah Wood?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2018)

Dead Space: Downfall- B

It's not...good...but it is a lot of fun because of the action and gore- especially as it's packaged in a western-styled animation that you don't see very often anymore. The dialogue is bad and the characters are assholes, but it still entertained me...at least it's not "Dead Space 2: Aftermath"...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#NewCalifornia[/HASHTAG]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2018)

The Thing (1982): A+

I watched it with my Mom, who screamed during the blood testing sequence.


----------



## Slice (Jan 17, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Is this the one with Elijah Wood?



Yes


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 17, 2018)

*Molly's Game - 7/10
*
Jessica Chastain is a bad bitch.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 17, 2018)

God! Ingrid goes West is so hard to watch..


----------



## Yasha (Jan 17, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The Thing (1982): A+
> 
> I watched it with my Mom, who screamed during the blood testing sequence.



WHY DIDN'T YOU FORCE YOUR MOTHER TO WATCH CARNOSAUR???


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2018)

Barbarella: C+

It has its moments, where it's funny, sexy, flashy and charming. I feel like I'm much more open minded to this level of high camp than a lot of people are these days and "Barbarella" satisfies those cravings. But I just felt like it couldn't consistently sustain its momentum. It felt like the narrative was working in a loop, with the titular character constantly finding herself in the same scenarios over and over again, just dressed differently. I also started to get tired of the soundtrack. But still, it's fine for what it is. 



Yasha said:


> WHY DIDN'T YOU FORCE YOUR MOTHER TO WATCH CARNOSAUR???



Because she's the kind of person who would turn it off. See, I'm the total opposite in that if I start something, I have to finish it. On Halloween, we started watching an anthology called "Tales of Halloween" (I think that's what it was called, anyway), but she demanded that we stop it after 15 minutes as she thought it was bad. That almost gave me a panic attack, lol.


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2018)

Speaking of which, it's 2018 and I have yet to have an opportunity to watch Carnosaur. 

Shame


----------



## Yasha (Jan 17, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Barbarella: C+
> 
> It has its moments, where it's funny, sexy, flashy and charming. I feel like I'm much more open minded to this level of high camp than a lot of people are these days and "Barbarella" satisfies those cravings. But I just felt like it couldn't consistently sustain its momentum. It felt like the narrative was working in a loop, with the titular character constantly finding herself in the same scenarios over and over again, just dressed differently. I also started to get tired of the soundtrack. But still, it's fine for what it is.
> 
> ...



Why would she want to turn it off if Carnosaur is as great as you said?


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2018)

Ae said:


> @Detective Give me a good reason to not smash a married woman.



You will get arrested for assaulting unsuspecting females. Not sure why you would talk yourself into even considering this. Heed my advice and do not commit  violence.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Why would she want to turn it off if Carnosaur is as great as you said?



Because she doesn't like those kinds of horror movies. She only watched "The Thing" because she bought me the blu-ray for Christmas and unfortunately...they don't make the Carnosaur blu-rays yet.

Edit: You know you guys...apparently you can watch the Carnosaur movies on youtube...just sayin...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2018)

Watched Leprechaun for our podcast. That movie sucked hard. Like I got bored. Here's how bad it is. 

If your choices are Nymphoid Barbarian from Dinosaur Hell or Leprechaun go ahead and put a gun in your mouth and just 'Persona 3" yourself right on out of existence.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Watched Leprechaun for our podcast. That movie sucked hard. Like I got bored. Here's how bad it is.
> 
> If your choices are Nymphoid Barbarian from Dinosaur Hell or Leprechaun go ahead and put a gun in your mouth and just 'Persona 3" yourself right on out of existence.



Now you're obligated to watch "Leprechaun in the Hood".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Now you're obligated to watch "Leprechaun in the Hood".


That was what I wanted to do. But they insisted on this one. 

Best part of the movie is Jennifer Anniston looking pretty fucking cute.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2018)

Wow, I never recognized her lmao


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wow, I never recognized her lmao


You didn't? That's where she got her start. She looks like a better looking Rachel lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2018)

Exactly

I think I would've recognized her now since she's so prominent today.  When I last watched Leprechaun I was really young and wasn't too big on Friends so I never made the correlation.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Exactly
> 
> I think I would've recognized her now since she's so prominent today.  When I last watched Leprechaun I was really young and wasn't too big on Friends so I never made the correlation.


Oh, I wish I hadn't watched it lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2018)

The best Leprechaun movie is...4...the one where he goes into space. 

It has a lot of bizarre shit, like a cross-dressing murderbot and the Leprechaun emerging from a guys dick during a sex scene...It sort of reminds me of a Terence Malick movie.

But otherwise, the first Leprechaun sucked. The 2nd one was better, but not good..."In the Hood" sucked too. I haven't seen "Leprechaun 3" or "Back 2 the Hood" yet. Or that "Origins" reboot, but f@ck that shit. Warwick Davis cannot be replaced!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2018)

So...somehow I accidentally got my Dad to watch "Jaws in Japan" ("Psycho Shark")...

HOW IN THE FLYING F@CK HAVE I GOTTEN SOMEONE TO WATCH A PIECE OF FIRESHIT LIKE "JAWS IN JAPAN", BUT I STILL HAVE YET TO GET ANYONE TO WITNESS THE GLORY THAT IS "CARNOSAUR"! I am truly a failure...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh, I wish I hadn't watched it lol.


You actually watched one of the" good ones"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> You actually watched one of the" good ones"


Well I will link you to the podcast when it's own, it's fifty minutes of me being very upset that I stopped playing Persona 4 for THIS.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2018)

We always make sure to have a meet up at least 4 times a year to watch one or two horrendously bad movies while shit talking and drinking. Makes you appreciate those bad movies in a whole new light.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2018)

lol, well if you want to watch a horrendously bad movie AND "Carnosaur", check out "Raptor" with Eric Roberts. It uses stock footage from "Carnosaur" for the dinosaur scenes. Also, "The Eden Formula" has a jumping T-Rex. I haven't seen that one myself, but it uses the same T-Rex from "Carnosaur" for a few parts, even though you can tell that it's falling apart by that point. 

Or just watch "Jaws in Japan", because I can apparently convince people to watch that now.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 19, 2018)

The Disaster Artist
8/10

It was a really funny and James Franco was really good as Tommy Wiseau. It didn't have a lot of the really weird stories from the book that Greg Sestero wrote though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2018)

The women in Riverdale are fucking hot guys.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 19, 2018)

Cheryl Blossom.

*I, Tonya - 9/10*
Margot Robbie is a treasure. I did not give a single rat’s hair about Tonya Harding before this movie, but she just does an excellent job of bringing her portrayal of Tonya to life and making you care about her. Sebastian Stan also impressed me. I’ve only seen him as Bucky Barnes before, so I was quite impressed to see him pull of an idiot scumbag so well. Him, the fat guy, and the guys they hired all reminded me of a Fargo plot or something. Really liked the score and for what it’s about; it’s just so damn funny. Only real criticism I have is that I feel it could’ve been shortened in places and tightened up a little bit so it doesn’t feel so overlong.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2018)

Flatliners (2017)- D

The good news is that it's not as bad as everyone says it is...the bad news is that it's not good at all. This movie spent the first HOUR setting up the conflict, as it takes its time getting the characters to 'flatline'. The characters are mostly...unconvincing? I had difficulty buying some of them as med stunts and I had difficulty buying that the rest would go for this risky experiment that could ruin- if not end- their lives. The ending was just lame. They try to go down the same path as the original, but for whatever reason, it just doesn't flow. 

There are a few decent moments, although the best part of the movie made absolutely no sense. For some reason, a ghost girl appearing behind a dudes shoulder kind of freaked me out, because it wasn't accompanied by a scare chord and went by so quickly. But he doesn't notice her, so it was only for the audience....which is kind of stupid considering the 'hauntings' are all technically in their heads. Also, the Kiefer Sutherland character was unnecessary and distracting. You keep thinking they will do something with his presence, but he's just there for a few scenes. I remember him claiming that he was reprising his original role, but was he? There's one moment where it's implied he suspects the protagonists of 'something', but that doesn't go anywhere. 

Anyway, "Flatliners" might not be 'worst of 2017' bad, but it's bad enough to skip.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2018)

I liked Flatliners.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2018)

When Martial calls a film "bad enough to skip", I'm confused by what he means.



NOOOOO!!! That's what I fear might happen. Do not change to cater for the lazy audience. Time will prove that Blade Runner 2049 is one of the best scifi in history.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2018)

Has anyone seen that comedy starring Daddario and what's-her-name supermodel with boobs the size of watermelon? Any good?


----------



## Detective (Jan 20, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wow, I never recognized her lmao



Could be that she was too old for your preferences in that film, which caused subconscious oversight.


----------



## Detective (Jan 20, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Has anyone seen that comedy starring Daddario and what's-her-name supermodel with boobs the size of watermelon? Any good?



I have seen the most important "risky"(which were really tame) scenes, so yes I have seen the film in it's intended format.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2018)

Unlocked: B-/B

Solid thriller with Noomi Rapace, Orlando Bloom, Michael Douglas, John Malkovich and Toni Collette. It was twisty, had good suspense and some cool action bits. The cast is all quite good, with Malkovich having the best lines. Orlando Bloom really has improved as an actor. The final twist is easy to predict though and the motivations of the villain were...iffy...But it's a good rental.  



Yasha said:


> When Martial calls a film "bad enough to skip", I'm confused by what he means.



Just that it's not worth watching. There are some movies that might be "bad", but have some points of interest, like "The Forest". It's not a good movie, but if you're interesting in the Aokigahara Forest, then you might get something out of it. Or some mediocre movies are worth checking out if you have nothing else better to do and it's available for streaming or is on TV. "Flatliners" is just a step or two below mediocre....OrmaybeI'mjustreferringtomybadmovieaddictionbecauseFlatlinersdidnotsatisfymycravingsOHMYGODINEEDMORESHARKEXORCISTS!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2018)

Started watching marvelous mrs maisel.  Good show!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Jan 20, 2018)

The Last Jedi. 2/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2018)

Haven't seen it yet.  But my dad said that it is terrible.  All of the charm from A New Hope and The Empire Strikes Back has been lost.


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Jan 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Haven't seen it yet.  But my dad said that it is terrible.  All of the charm from A New Hope and The Empire Strikes Back has been lost.


You should see it just to see for yourself how awful the movie really was. What made it worse for me was that it wasnt one of those things were it started off good then got progressively worse, it started off bad then got worse. Then there's the whole Leia scene which actually made me say "What the fuck am I actually watching?" out loud


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2018)

*Paddington 2 - *5/5

So wholesome.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 21, 2018)

*Along with the Gods
*
Best non-Hollywood CGI effects I have seen. Quite a tear-jerker.

9/10


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2018)

Watched the first two episodes of DARK on Netflix
So far this is amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Jan 21, 2018)

Slice said:


> Watched the first two episodes of DARK on Netflix
> So far this is amazing



Mein bruder, I am glad you too both Rukia and my recommendation to watch this show. Kind of surprised you slept on it for so long though, considering it's from your homeland.

But we got your back.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Started watching marvelous mrs maisel.  Good show!


I've actually watched the pilot of that, and it turned out really well tbh. Unfortunately I did not have the time to continue recently.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)

Get back to it.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm trying to as soon as I get some free time. I've been working my ass off recently, and even following a german course every day after work, plus working out after the course, which kinda leaves me very little time for anything else really. And I kinda started Mad Men and Peaky Blinders at the same time on top of Mrs. Maisel.


----------



## Detective (Jan 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Get back to it.



Yo dude, is Lady Bird any good?

I don't recall anyone in this thread having anything comments regarding it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)

I praised it a long time ago.

Yeah, I thought it was good.  And Ronan in particular deserves a lot of praise for her performance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2018)

I watched Crazy Stupid Love, it wasn't at all what I thought it would be and I found it kind of fun. It's always nice to see Steve Carrell and Emma Stone. It was one of those movies that I thought was older that turned out to be like seven years old. I try not to give things hard number ratings and the like, but if you like any of the actors in it or if you like kind of cynical comedy drama movies about relationships you'll probably enjoy this.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)

What did I see today?  The Commuter.  It was perfectly average I suppose.

*C*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2018)

Shaolin Soccer: B

When I first saw this a lot time ago, I thought it was overrated. Now that I've seen it again...I still think it's a little overrated. Don't get me wrong, it's good, with some funny moments and cool action scenes, but I'm just not in love with it. It was my introduction to Stephen Chow though. 

I watched the subtitled version and I was actually disappointed that the best line in the movie came from the dub. In the subbed version, a character who is practically facing death itself spends his final moments calling a woman and telling her he loves her.. The joke is just based around how dramatic it is for a soccer game. But the dubbed version has the exchange go something like this- and keep in mind I don't remember the actual names used. 

"Chun, I just wanted to tell you that I've always loved you."
*mans voice* "This is Kung". 
"Oh, please tell your wife I said that."

That's just funnier. Also, I swear there was this strange Michael Jackson-esque dance number that wasn't in the cut I just saw...Maybe I'm confusing it with something else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 21, 2018)

Alas, Stephen Chow's humour suffers most from loss in translation. There is no other language as funny and as vulgar as Cantonese.


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2018)

Detective said:


> Mein bruder, I am glad you too both Rukia and my recommendation to watch this show. Kind of surprised you slept on it for so long though, considering it's from your homeland.
> 
> But we got your back.



Its been on my watchlist ever since.
But i had a lack of time and i knew this was a show that would need my full attention and isnt something to watch while doing other stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2018)

My Compulsive Franchise Disorder review series of "Masters of Horror (Season 1)" is up. 

And I just noticed that there is not only a new "Children of the Corn" movie in 2018, but a new "Hellraiser" and TWO new "Puppet Master" movies....It will be interesting...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2018)

Detective said:


> Yo dude, is Lady Bird any good?
> 
> I don't recall anyone in this thread having anything comments regarding it.


It's very good.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I watched Crazy Stupid Love, it wasn't at all what I thought it would be and I found it kind of fun. It's always nice to see Steve Carrell and Emma Stone. It was one of those movies that I thought was older that turned out to be like seven years old. I try not to give things hard number ratings and the like, but if you like any of the actors in it or if you like kind of cynical comedy drama movies about relationships you'll probably enjoy this.


Dope set.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Jan 22, 2018)

Stunna said:


> It's very good.
> 
> 
> Dope set.



Yo Stunna, good to see you dude. 

Also, 

> 2018
> People still have signatures enabled? For me, it has been avy only for at least 4-5 years.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2018)

I was basically forced to disable seeing signatures on my old job because people were constantly rocking those borderline pedo and other (anime) women pictures. 

Dunkirk - 4/5

This was not what i expected.
It was still very good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2018)

Kung Fu Hustle: A

This is still probably Stephen Chow's best movie...that I've seen...Although strangely, I kind of prefer "Journey to the West". But this one is really funny, stylish, but also can be heartwarming and tear jerking as well.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Kung Fu Hustle: A
> 
> This is still probably Stephen Chow's best movie...that I've seen...Although strangely, I kind of prefer "Journey to the West". But this one is really funny, stylish, but also can be heartwarming and tear jerking as well.


As much as I like Kung Fu Hustle, Shaolin Soccer is still his best for me. I still cry my eyes out laughing every time that's on TV.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 23, 2018)

Slice said:


> I was basically forced to disable seeing signatures on my old job because people were constantly rocking those borderline pedo and other (anime) women pictures.
> 
> Dunkirk - 4/5
> 
> ...


I have to agree tbh. Dunkirk on the big screen is a special experience to say the least.


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2018)

Dunkirk was really good yeah
only bit that bothered me was the patriotism getting too cheesy at the end (just how the ending played out in general and Branagh going 'Home' a second time)


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2018)

@Yasha 

Dude, where in Australia/New Zealand do you live right now?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

I haven’t seen Dunkirk.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2018)

_Dunkirk _is Nolan's best movie tbh tbf

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2018)

Sisters of Death (1977): C-

It's an Agatha Christie-styled thriller that can be summed up as "And Then There Were None, with Sorority sisters"...and it's nowhere near as exciting as it should be. I love these kinds of murder mysteries, so "Sisters of Death" was watchable for me. But it's silly, slow and I predicted both of the twists around the half way point. The setting was shockingly bland, even though it takes place in an isolated manor. There isn't much atmosphere and the acting isn't noteworthy either, but...it's...tolerable? I can't think of much in the films favor, outside of some nudity, but I didn't dislike it enough to regret the viewing experience. Once again, I have to assume I had an easy time with this because of my partiality towards murder mysteries. It was apparently made in 1972, but not released until 1977...Ouch!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2018)

The sound of Dunkirk in IMAX was so great that I feel insecure about playing it at home. I just don't think I can do it justice without state of the art surround sound.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 23, 2018)

Detective said:


> @Yasha
> 
> Dude, where in Australia/New Zealand do you live right now?


----------



## Detective (Jan 23, 2018)

Yasha said:


>



Wait, did you move back already?

I was thinking of visiting this spring for 3-4 weeks or so.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Did I talk about my Japanese Cruise idea yet this year?  Seems like it will be fun.

2019 plan right now is Prague, Vienna, and Budapest.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2018)

Detective said:


> Wait, did you move back already?
> 
> I was thinking of visiting this spring for 3-4 weeks or so.


 
Been back for over a year.

If you're visiting NZ, I can give you some tips.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did I talk about my Japanese Cruise idea yet this year?  Seems like it will be fun.
> 
> 2019 plan right now is Prague, Vienna, and Budapest.



Cruise from US to Japan or just around Japan? Japan is awesome. I am going back there this year.


----------



## Detective (Jan 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did I talk about my Japanese Cruise idea yet this year?  Seems like it will be fun.
> 
> 2019 plan right now is Prague, Vienna, and Budapest.



Dude, aside from yourself, Yasha, myself and maybe pre-2015 Enno, no one actually travels in this thread.

But I am happy to be in such great company.



P.S: Stop trying to convince me on this cruise concepts. I would rather spend days exploring foreign cities, based out of my hotel as my starting point, than travelling over the sea for hours on end. 

But I like your consistency in your efforts.

Maybe one day I will try it


----------



## Detective (Jan 24, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Been back for over a year.
> 
> If you're visiting NZ, I can give you some tips.



Purely Australia for now. And the planning the China excursion a bit later as I want to avoid their high pollution season.

Will be starting off in Sydney.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Cruise from US to Japan or just around Japan? Japan is awesome. I am going back there this year.


Around Japan.  I think there are a couple of stops in South Korea.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

Detective said:


> Dude, aside from yourself, Yasha, myself and maybe pre-2015 Enno, no one actually travels in this thread.
> 
> But I am happy to be in such great company.
> 
> ...


I get your point.  A cruise is a quick and easy way to get a small sample of a lot of places though.  Everything is organized for you.  If you are nervous about traveling to a country that doesn't speak your language or you just don't feel like putting in the work to plan out a vacation.. it's a good option.

We go on cruises.  Like a place.  And come back next time and spend a week there.  That's how we do it sometimes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

My best trip ever was two weeks split between Berlin, Munich, Salzburg, and Zurich.


----------



## Detective (Jan 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I get your point.  A cruise is a quick and easy way to get a small sample of a lot of places though.  Everything is organized for you.  If you are nervous about traveling to a country that doesn't speak your language or you just don't feel like putting in the work to plan out a vacation.. it's a good option.
> 
> We go on cruises.  Like a place.  And come back next time and spend a week there.  That's how we do it sometimes.



I just want to say that I always appreciate our Blue Collar/White Collar friendship.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2018)

I never see the appeal of a cruise either. I prefer walking to any form of transportation actually. One of my favourite activities in foreign countries is mountain hiking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2018)

Stunna said:


> _Dunkirk _is Nolan's best movie tbh tbf


Not. even. close. by any means

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 24, 2018)

I thought Dunkirk was good on technical terms. It built up dread and tension perfectly. But from a storytelling point, it was just kind of bland and confusing. I just wasn't able to emotionally connect to it or find it really that compelling. So it was just kind of meh for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2018)

I've only gone on one cruise and I mostly enjoyed it. The only downside I can recall is rashing up like a friend in places you generally don't want rashes, but hey...it was Florida...and yes, I know that the humidity was the problem as I was getting hit with it hard as soon as I arrived in Florida. The cruise was actually to the Bahamas. It was fun, but not something I'd want to do often. Then again, I'm not much of a traveler.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Has anyone seen that comedy starring Daddario and what's-her-name supermodel with boobs the size of watermelon? Any good?



it was passable. it will teach teenagers about picking up the right guy.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I've only gone on one cruise and I mostly enjoyed it. The only downside I can recall is rashing up like a friend in places you generally don't want rashes, but hey...it was Florida...and yes, I know that the humidity was the problem as I was getting hit with it hard as soon as I arrived in Florida. The cruise was actually to the Bahamas. It was fun, but not something I'd want to do often. Then again, I'm not much of a traveler.


Florida can be real nice tbh. I wish I could go back again soon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Florida can be real nice tbh. I wish I could go back again soon.



Florida was indeed nice, but humid as f@ck.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2018)

The Bride with White Hair 2- C

It has its moments, but the problem is that the new cast of characters are dull and feel like they're in the passenger seat of someone elses story. The main guy from the first one (Leslie Cheung- who pretty much just makes a cameo) just shows up at the end and resolves the conflict, while the hero and heroine of this sequel just watch. To make matters worse, Cheung and Brigitte Lin completely steal the show in their very limited screen-time, drawing even more attention to the blandness of the new cast. Otherwise, the fight choreography is solid and the fights are pretty violent. There is some atmosphere, but holy hell is the editing bad. At times, I grew confused because a scene will randomly cut into a completely different scene without any kind of warning, build up for flow.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I've only gone on one cruise and I mostly enjoyed it. The only downside I can recall is rashing up like a friend in places you generally don't want rashes, but hey...it was Florida...and yes, I know that the humidity was the problem as I was getting hit with it hard as soon as I arrived in Florida. The cruise was actually to the Bahamas. It was fun, but not something I'd want to do often. Then again, I'm not much of a traveler.



Was it in the Bermuda triangle region?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh shit.  Mrs Maisel finally bombed during a couple of performances.  

This show is fucking awesome.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Florida was indeed nice, but humid as f@ck.


True. I remember when I first landed on Miami Airport. I had a nosebleed from the immediate heatwave, air density and humidity hitting me as soon as I stepped out of the plane.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2018)

Pumpkinhead: B/B+

A childhood favorite. A lot of nostalgia boosted the rating, but it's still a pretty solid backwoods horror flick.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

Marvelous Mrs. Maisel Season 1: A.

Best show of the year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2018)

The Maze Runner: The Death Cure- C+

There are two major problems with "The Death Cure", the first being that I can't remember "The Scorch Trials"...at all...I mean, I was confused as to who most of these people were, but everyone acts familiar with them, so I assume they were in "The Scorch Trials"? The second is that the overarching story is...stupid, like REALLY stupid. I liked "The Maze Runner" until they revealed "why" the kids were in the maze, because it's amazingly stupid and the overarching story of the trilogy is entrenched in that stupidity. 

Otherwise, the visuals are appealing and the set pieces were fun. The cast also does their absolute best to make you care and while they don't completely succeed, I can't say they failed either.


----------



## Didi (Jan 26, 2018)

YOU KIDS WOODNT LAST A DAY IN THA SKARCH 
<aiden gillan face>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The Maze Runner: The Death Cure- C+
> 
> There are two major problems with "The Death Cure", the first being that I can't remember "The Scorch Trials"...at all...I mean, I was confused as to who most of these people were, but everyone acts familiar with them, so I assume they were in "The Scorch Trials"? The second is that the overarching story is...stupid, like REALLY stupid. I liked "The Maze Runner" until they revealed "why" the kids were in the maze, because it's amazingly stupid and the overarching story of the trilogy is entrenched in that stupidity.
> 
> Otherwise, the visuals are appealing and the set pieces were fun. The cast also does their absolute best to make you care and while they don't completely succeed, I can't say they failed either.



Sounds like I will need to see the 2nd installment to understand the 3rd. I remember enjoying the first one.


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2018)

Didi said:


> YOU KIDS WOODNT LAST A DAY IN THA SKARCH
> <aiden gillan face>


for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2018)

i came back just to banepost

peace for another 6 months

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2018)

If you think Inception, Interstellar, or any Batman movie is better than Dunkirk, pls go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2018)

Carnosaur is better than Dunkirk.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2018)

I only like Dunkirk from a technical perspective.  The movie itself was typical as fuck.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2018)

Dirk Gently S1+2

Interesting show. The plot is a little up and down for me, esp in the second series but quite good overall. The show is risky and with some great characters. Even Dirk grew on me in the second series because he was quite bland and annoying in the first series. I loved Bart the most.

If it does get renewed I hope I never hear 'Everything is connected' ever again.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 27, 2018)

Stunna said:


> If you think Inception, Interstellar, or any Batman movie is better than Dunkirk, pls go

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 27, 2018)

TDK is better than Dunkirk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

I haven't seen Dunkirk.

And I'm in no hurry!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 27, 2018)

Walking Tall (1973) - quite enjoyed this actually. Partly biographical take on Sheriff Buford Pusser  of Tennessee's battle against the Dixie Mafia in the 60's. What a place


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 27, 2018)

I thought Dunkirk was Nolan's best film too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2018)

Phoenix Forgotten: D+/C-

It's...a found footage movie...and all found footage movies are seemingly the same. There are some odd narrative choices and there are some creepy moments, but it's the same...ole...shit...These movies aren't even trying to surprise you with the ending anymore, as the ending was revealed in the first minute.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 28, 2018)

*Lady Bird*

Prom, first sex, best friend, applying college, leaving home,...all the bittersweet things in teenage years. I can see why people love it. It's a good film and I wish I could relate to it more.

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Yasha said:


> *Lady Bird*
> 
> Prom, first sex, best friend, applying college, leaving home,...all the bittersweet things in teenage years. I can see why people love it. It's a good film and I wish I could relate to it more.
> 
> 8/10


No.  You don’t want to live in Sacramento.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2018)

I watched Street Fighter 1994 and man was it terrible. There was so much weird about some of the choices they made. It could have been a simple movie about people fighting in a tournament for some reason. Instead it becomes this anti-dictator war movie with flourishes of hand to hand combat badly cut together featuring actors you know can fight better than this. 

Also, why was everyone wanting to pretend that Van Damme was an American? He sounds like fucking Tommy Wiseau half the time and it just made me laugh. If he had just been French or something it would make more sense. Then again, we can't ever have the hero not be American or British! 

The effects are terrible considering this is the same year Jurassic Park came out, some of the characters look nothing like themselves. For some reason E. Honda is a Pacific Islander instead of Japanese. Dalsim doesn't even fight and is just an old Indian doctor. And there's a scene where they take out what is clearly a radar meant for aircraft so that boats can attack...

Jesus/10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2018)

LOL! WTF IS THIS, BESIDES BEING AMAZING!




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I watched Street Fighter 1994 and man was it terrible. There was so much weird about some of the choices they made. It could have been a simple movie about people fighting in a tournament for some reason. Instead it becomes this anti-dictator war movie with flourishes of hand to hand combat badly cut together featuring actors you know can fight better than this.
> 
> Also, why was everyone wanting to pretend that Van Damme was an American? He sounds like fucking Tommy Wiseau half the time and it just made me laugh. If he had just been French or something it would make more sense. Then again, we can't ever have the hero not be American or British!
> 
> ...



I remember it being pretty bad, but in its defense, the reason why they didn't make it a tournament movie is because "Mortal Kombat" was doing the same thing and it had entered production first. Van Damme was chosen simply because he was the biggest (white) martial arts star of his time, yet had taken enough career bumps that they could afford him. I kind of want to watch that again, as I sort of miss that campy style of filmmaking...and "Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li" was worse...But every memory I have of it makes it look bad and this is with the nostalgia filter, so I'm afraid of actually revisiting it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> LOL! WTF IS THIS, BESIDES BEING AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought about how it related to MK.

You've been at this so long, if you're interested I can ask my co-host on From the Bone Vault if he'd like to have you guest on an episode. We might be doing them alone for a while here and we're looking to get people to do guest spots.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone watch the Royal Rumble? I don't really watch wrestling anymore, but I was pleasantly surprised by the winner. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I never thought about how it related to MK.
> 
> You've been at this so long, if you're interested I can ask my co-host on From the Bone Vault if he'd like to have you guest on an episode. We might be doing them alone for a while here and we're looking to get people to do guest spots.



Sure. Never done anything like that before. Just comes down to aligning schedules, I guess. lol.


----------



## Detective (Jan 28, 2018)

@Yasha 

Hey brother, give me all the Australia advice you can possibly give based on your experience in travel there.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 28, 2018)

Detective said:


> @Yasha
> 
> Hey brother, give me all the Australia advice you can possibly give based on your experience in travel there.



Never travel in Australia. Only stopped over in Melbourne airport on my way to NZ. I have heard good things about Tasmania. Watch out for venomous jellyfish, octopus, lionfish, spider, snake, etc. if you go swimming in the ocean or crossing the Outback. Ayers Rock is a must but is quite pricey to get there and limited accommodation nearby.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  You don’t want to live in Sacramento.



I probably wouldn't want to live anywhere near California because of its homelessness and water shortage problems. I prefer someplace cold and semi-wild, such as Alaska or Minnesota.


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I remember it being pretty bad, but in its defense, the reason why they didn't make it a tournament movie is because "Mortal Kombat" was doing the same thing and it had entered production first. Van Damme was chosen simply because he was the biggest (white) martial arts star of his time, yet had taken enough career bumps that they could afford him. I kind of want to watch that again, as I sort of miss that campy style of filmmaking...and "Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li" was worse...But every memory I have of it makes it look bad and this is with the nostalgia filter, so I'm afraid of actually revisiting it.



I saw it when it came out.
It was terrible.

If you cant even sell your movie to a (then) 11 year old video gme fanboy - you failed



Detective said:


> @Yasha
> 
> Hey brother, give me all the Australia advice you can possibly give based on your experience in travel there.



Fly straight over it and go to NZ instead?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2018)

*The Commuter - 3/5[meh]*; another generic Neeson saves shit + kills bad guys flick but with better than usual set pieces. Cinematography was also nice, but it can't save it from the ridiculous plotholes.

*Darkest Hour - 5/5[loved it]*; Gary Oldman GOAT. Any slight issues one may have with the movie easily gets cancelled out by a godly performance.

*The Post - 5/5[loved it]*; same as above but with Meryl Streep. Also Odenkirk is awesome. Kinda wanted more Nixon shenanigans tho.

*The Maze Runner Trilogy - 2/5[didn't like it]*; Only saving grace is that some actors were really into their roles. and maybe a few cool scenes from the second movie. Rest is a mind-boggling cliche-fest with a stupid foundation and even stupider cliffhanger. Shame since the story could have worked. Kaya Scodelario tho 

*Now You See Me 2 - 2/5[didn't like it]*; Apart from Lizzy Caplan, this movie is one big "".. Especially the ending. Which is wow cuz I love all the actors in it. Fear that I might hate NYSM1 if I watch it again.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I watched Street Fighter 1994 and man was it terrible. There was so much weird about some of the choices they made. It could have been a simple movie about people fighting in a tournament for some reason. Instead it becomes this anti-dictator war movie with flourishes of hand to hand combat badly cut together featuring actors you know can fight better than this.
> 
> Also, why was everyone wanting to pretend that Van Damme was an American? He sounds like fucking Tommy Wiseau half the time and it just made me laugh. If he had just been French or something it would make more sense. Then again, we can't ever have the hero not be American or British!
> 
> ...


 Yeah but it has the greatest quote of all time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I watched Street Fighter 1994 and man was it terrible. There was so much weird about some of the choices they made. It could have been a simple movie about people fighting in a tournament for some reason. Instead it becomes this anti-dictator war movie with flourishes of hand to hand combat badly cut together featuring actors you know can fight better than this.
> 
> Also, why was everyone wanting to pretend that Van Damme was an American? He sounds like fucking Tommy Wiseau half the time and it just made me laugh. If he had just been French or something it would make more sense. Then again, we can't ever have the hero not be American or British!
> 
> ...



To be fair it's the kind of bad that's fun to watch. You should play the tie-in game. 

Also, if you're interested the animated movie is dope. Art, animation, and music are great. Also, since it's an animation everything stays true to the games.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> To be fair it's the kind of bad that's fun to watch. You should play the tie-in game.
> 
> Also, if you're interested the animated movie is dope. Art, animation, and music are great. Also, since it's an animation everything stays true to the games.


There was a tie-in game?


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2018)

Slice said:


> Fly straight over it and go to NZ instead?



I am saving NZ for a future trip, mein bruder.


----------



## Detective (Jan 29, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah but it has the greatest quote of all time.



Quoting because this cannot be stated enough.

Enno knows whats up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There was a tie-in game?



Yup. Uses real life humans for sprites like the old Mortal Kombat games. It sucked.


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> I am saving NZ for a future trip, mein bruder.



Good decission.

How long is a Flight to Australia / NZ from your place?
Its insanely long from here - when we went to NZ in March we had a 23 hour flight plus a few hours stop in Singapore.


----------



## Detective (Jan 30, 2018)

Slice said:


> Good decission.
> 
> How long is a Flight to Australia / NZ from your place?
> Its insanely long from here - when we went to NZ in March we had a 23 hour flight plus a few hours stop in Singapore.



Will be likely the longest direct flight of my life, thus far. 22 hours from Toronto to Sydney. And I will basically lose an entire day in an instant because of crossing the international date line in mid-flight. It will be strange that from a technical standpoint, a certain day of my life won't be in existence.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2018)

The Jungle Book (1994)- B-

This is the live-action adaptation starring Jason Scott Lee, Lena Headey and Cary Elwes. I wanted to watch this again because as a kid, I loved this, arguably even moreso than the cartoon. At the time, I was drawn to it because of how intense it could get. As an adult? It's...nostalgic. Nah, it's OK. The cast is fun and it can get pretty dark for a kids movie (Shere Kahn mauls people to death). Some of the effects haven't held up and while the movie has a good amount of exotic visuals and the 2nd half has a sense of adventure about it, I felt like a large portion of the story lacked direction. Still, not bad. It's not like "Jumanji", which is almost unwatchable by todays standards, even though I loved that as a kid too.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2018)

Detective said:


> Will be likely the longest direct flight of my life, thus far. 22 hours from Toronto to Sydney. And I will basically lose an entire day in an instant because of crossing the international date line in mid-flight. It will be strange that from a technical standpoint, a certain day of my life won't be in existence.



You will gain it back. Australia is a country meant to be explored with an adventurous spirit. Don't be a cheapskate and make sure you sign up for the once-in-a-lifetime skydiving.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2018)

The Post: B

It was very well made, with great acting, character writing, directing, cinematography, etc...but the story was kind of directionless up until the final act. It was obviously VERY politically motivated, which is fine, but there were a few moments where it grew too sappy for my tastes with its message. I think it's good, but I also think it's a movie that's just as good on the small screen.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2018)

*The Third Murder
*
I think this is Koreeda's first attempt at suspense thriller...-ish film? Anyway, love it. It's intense, multi-layered and thought-provoking. The scene where the faces of the two lead actors overlap with each other on the glass to signify their mind synchronization is ingenious. Brilliant acting performance, especially the convict who managed to give off a creepy vibe in several scenes.

9/10

@Ennoea


----------



## Detective (Feb 1, 2018)

Yasha said:


> You will gain it back. Australia is a country meant to be explored with an adventurous spirit. Don't be a cheapskate and make sure you sign up for the once-in-a-lifetime skydiving.



LOL, you mean on the Sunshine coast? Haha, my family in Sydney was telling me about that. It's an experience to say the least I hear.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2018)

Wolfcop: B-

One of those 'deliberately bad' movies, although I guess it's more campy than bad, as I was impressed with some of the technical aspects. The acting is pretty good and the effects are creatively grotesque, reminding me a lot of the 1980's werewolf films. The action scenes were incredibly fun in all of their violent glory. With that said, there are some tonal problems, as there are large chunks of time where I wasn't sure if I was watching a comedy. The first half in particular alternates between being silly and sincere, but the marriage didn't always work. Still, I enjoyed it, as how can I not like a movie about an alcoholic, werewolf police officer?. It's on hulu, if anyone has that and is interested.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2018)

The Pact: B-

Decent horror flick, with some good moments, but the slow burn pacing leads to a twist that I've now seen THREE TIMES IN THE PAST YEAR. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The ghost was a red herring. It was a creeper in the walls ALL ALONG! Seriously, I saw this in "The Boy" and "Housebound"...admittedly, this came before both of them, but I saw this last and it just impacted the overall experience.




While not as good as the reviews suggested, I still thought "The Pact" was worth a watch.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Altered Carbon anyone?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Altered Carbon anyone?



All in, dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

I liked Gypsy.  But man they cancelled that show with a cliffhanger end to the first season.  Damn!


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I liked Gypsy.  But man they cancelled that show with a cliffhanger end to the first season.  Damn!



Right!? If the fucking network doesn't pickup any show for a 2nd season, and you damn well know they will be notified ahead of time, all showrunners would prepare a series concluding point that doesn't leave off on a cliffhanger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Altered Carbon though man.  Love the concept.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2018)

Yasha said:


> *The Third Murder
> *
> I think this is Koreeda's first attempt at suspense thriller...-ish film? Anyway, love it. It's intense, multi-layered and thought-provoking. The scene where the faces of the two lead actors overlap with each other on the glass to signify their mind synchronization is ingenious. Brilliant acting performance, especially the convict who managed to give off a creepy vibe in several scenes.
> 
> ...



Sounds like Persona. Check it out for sure.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2018)

Wife material


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Jumanji about to win another weekend at the box office.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2018)

The Iron Sky: B-

Space Nazi's from the moon...almost sounds as ridiculously amazing as Subterranean lizard Nazi's riding Dinosaurs...oh wait, that's for the upcoming sequel...Anyway, this was a campy, goofy but surprisingly polished flick. Reasonably entertaining, even if it's not quite on the level of entertainment that this premise demands.


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2018)

I can’t work here for the next 5 years If everyday half my mind is thinking about going balls deep in this woman.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2018)

Altered Carbon getting mixed reviews.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Altered Carbon getting mixed reviews.



The production value and quality is ridiculously amazing, but the cast and story writing is what brings it down. It is rare to see a legit R rated Sci-Fi these days, though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2018)

Ae said:


> I can’t work here for the next 5 years If everyday half my mind is thinking about going balls deep in this woman.


You haven't even smashed yet and you're talking about "stealing women"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> You haven't even smashed yet and you're talking about "stealing women"?



tfw she is not aware of him, and just assumes he is an high school co-op experience intern or child of one of her co-workers due to the juvenile or child-like appearance of his body.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Damn.  I still haven't seen Margot Robbie as Tonya Harding yet!  Tomorrow is the day!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Why you?  I could do it!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2018)

Dude if you want it go get it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Dude if you want it go get it.


Eh, seems like a lot of work.  Seems like i would deplete my money reserves trying to impress her.  Might get labeled as a stalker.  Would ultimately fail.

Probably not worth it.

I should go for a Robbie knockoff that has no fame and is looking for a man to support her.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2018)

Detective said:


> tfw she is not aware of him, and just assumes he is an high school co-op experience intern or child of one of her co-workers due to the juvenile or child-like appearance of his body.


Tfw Massacoon is about to risk it all and lose his job over sexual harassment claims.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

It's the wrong social climate for that mastapiece!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 3, 2018)

I can’t afford to lose my job, I trying to save up for a condo. But her booty might just be worth losing everything I’ve worked for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

I remember when he was a blind African member of the KKK too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Dude if you want it go get it.



I just wanted to point out.... should an individual be giving this advice because the same individual who despite having a background in psychology, still experienced many issues due to the craziness of said individual's multiple stalking crazy ex-girlfriends?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2018)

Detective said:


> I just wanted to point out how happy I am that you are now comfortable with openly speaking about your African American background. My my, how far we have come from those earlier Clayton Bigsby days.



You had created a libido monster. From inferiority complex to this is hardly an improvement. It's overcompensation.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2018)

Masterrace does seems like the type of dude who would have emotional inferiority complex issues with ladies, but then realize too late that he cannot always masturbate to boost his personal satisfication level because it is only a fleeting moment at the precipice.

Now that I think about it, that is rather sad.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2018)

@Rukia 


Dude, just a reminder that this is coming out later this month.

Remember the on point commentary from 1 : 43 into the trailer?

Still relevant as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2018)

Also,


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Yeah D.  I would have to call out that kid lie too.


----------



## Detective (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yeah D.  I would have to call out that kid lie too.



Exactly! Who was she trying to fool? Not with an ass like that!

Also, let us take this moment to give a salute of appreciation to her body double, and their impeccable body of work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2018)

Murder by Death: A-

Very funny!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2018)

It's currently on Hulu. Just use the free trial and cancel when it's over, if you don't want to pay for it.

I have a handful of movies I still need to watch on hulu before I freeze my account again.

- Both "Bill and Ted" movies.
-"Manhunter"
- "The 3th Warrior"
- "Yakuza Apocalypse"
-"Meatball Machine"
-"ABC's of Death"
- "In the Line of Fire"
- "Halloween Pussy Trap"...because why wouldn't I watch a movie called "Halloween Pussy Trap"?


----------



## MO (Feb 4, 2018)

has someone made a thread for altered carbon?


----------



## Detective (Feb 4, 2018)

@Rukia @Yasha

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2018)

The ABC's of Death: C

The gimmick is that it's a horror anthology, with 26 shorts, each based around a letter of the Alphabet. The talent pool is an international one, as there are directors from all around the world, so some of the shorts end up being subtitled. I will give it this...there was only one short I considered to be lazy filler ('M is for Miscarriage' by Ti West). The rest all boasted a certain amount of effort and imagination and some are armed with other positives, such as style or gore. However, anthologies are difficult to make because it's hard to build up any momentum with 'stop and go' pacing. Each climax will burn you out somewhat, so these can be exhausting. "The ABC's of Death" started to tire me out around the half way point and the tone is all over the place. Sometimes the shorts are depressingly dark, other times offensively exploitive...and then sometimes the shorts are silly and cartoonish...and sometimes actual cartoons.

There are some that are so bat-shit insane and weird, others that are misguidedly artsy and others that are juvenile.
There are three shorts based around using the toilet, complete with fecal matter gags...and that's not even the most juvenile one.

There is a short about a schoolgirl who wants to experience her female teacher farting on her face...Halfway through that one, I said to myself: "I bet this was directed by Noboru Iguchi"...and guess what? He indeed was the director. Do I regret watching "The ABC's of Death"? No, but it wasn't good enough for me to hope that a franchise is built out of it, nor am I even interested in watching the (allegedly inferior) sequel.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2018)

I liked the sequel more than the original.


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2018)

Mistake were made! Pray for me boys!

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2018)

Shoutout to Netflix for being trailblazers in how we intake Film/Television.  In 5 to 10 years they may quite possibly bring an end to movie theaters across the country. 

Not bad for a company that was started on Nerd rage due to a blockbuster late fee.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2018)

I don't think it'll be putting an end to cinemas anytime soon. Are cinema visits even down at this point??


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2018)

I doubt Netflix will end the cinema. The theatrical experience itself is sort of an event. Families like going out to the movies because it's almost like going on an adventure. The magic is lost if you're just going to stream a movie. Furthermore, I keep hearing about how netflix isn't doing too well financially and their bigger projects haven't been that good ("Bright"). The "Cloverfield Paradox" is apparently not very good either and netflix found itself being treated like a direct-to-DVD dumping ground by Paramount, so I don't think netflix will bring about the end of movie theaters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I doubt Netflix will end the cinema. The theatrical experience itself is sort of an event. Families like going out to the movies because it's almost like going on an adventure. The magic is lost if you're just going to stream a movie. Furthermore, I keep hearing about how netflix isn't doing too well financially and their bigger projects haven't been that good ("Bright"). The "Cloverfield Paradox" is apparently not very good either and netflix found itself being treated like a direct-to-DVD dumping ground by Paramount, so I don't think netflix will bring about the end of movie theaters.


I heard differently. Bright has done amazing numbers.  And that subscriptions are on the rise.

And I also heard that movie ticket sales are on the decline..last year being the worst in decades..

"Not doing well financially " is a very  vague business statement that doesn't really say much about where the company is going.

I personally do not think the past time of going to Cinema will last the next decade but we'll see.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2018)

Nah Netflix is doing very well. The fact that they have 7bn to spend this year on content shows that.

They do need to be savvier though. Not to let studios make a quick buck and be a dumping ground for bad quality. I feel like recently they've turned it around. My list keeps growing with all the shows and films they've added recently. And their competitors are far behind.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah I mean..what they're doing is still experimental.  Studios won't give away their good stuff if the profit doesn't outweigh the risk.

But for now I can see it as an outlit for indie films since people are barely going out of their way  to see those anymore.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I heard differently. Bright has done amazing numbers.  And that subscriptions are on the rise.
> 
> And I also heard that movie ticket sales are on the decline..last year being the worst in decades..
> 
> ...



"Bright" did do very well in numbers, but how much money does that actually translate too? Netflix doesn't do ads, so the only way they'd profit is if they get new subscribers from its release...and while it had good numbers, most people who saw it did not care for it, so I can't imagine those new subscribers stayed only for more films like "Bright". 

The only reason I said "Not doing well financially" is because I remember around the time "Bright" was released, it came out that netflix was actually losing money every year. I can't recall the actual number, but it was big enough to make me- a netflix user (albeit not streaming)- concerned for their future. I don't know how accurate these reports were though. 

Another reason why cinema will always exist is that most special effects heavy blockbusters are shot primarily for the big screen, which is why a lot of them don't seem as impressive on the small screen. For some reason, TV stations like HBO, Showtime and streaming services like Hulu crop out the image (not sure about netflix), so it's not as impressive. While others just have to use the black bars, which a lot of people don't like. The death of the theater will also be the death of the blockbuster, which is what brings in the most money to Hollywood. 

With that said, I do agree that indy films will probably thrive on streaming services like netflix. While netflix is being used as Paramount's dumping grade with the release of "Cloverfield Paradox", at least "Cloverfield Paradox" is a different kind of movie than most direct-to-DVD (or streaming) releases. I hear it's not very good, but the premise, setting, etc. makes it sound more intriguing than most. But to get credibility, they need something like that, except good. Maybe "Annihilation" will be that movie?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Bright" did do very well in numbers, but how much money does that actually translate too?


Hard to say since they haven't released how streaming converts into dollars. But what we do know is that it was viewed by 11 million different viewers in only it's first 3 days of release. I'm willing to make an educated guess that they profited greatly from  it.


MartialHorror said:


> Netflix doesn't do ads, so the only way they'd profit is if they get new subscribers from its release


Which I'm sure they have.  But I'm willing to wager they make most of their money from investors.  You don't become a multi billion dollar corporation on just content and subscriptions.


MartialHorror said:


> Another reason why cinema will always exist is that most special effects heavy blockbusters are shot primarily for the big screen, which is why a lot of them don't seem as impressive on the small screen. For some reason, TV stations like HBO, Showtime and streaming services like Hulu crop out the image (not sure about netflix), so it's not as impressive. While others just have to use the black bars, which a lot of people don't like. The death of the theater will also be the death of the blockbuster, which is what brings in the most money to Hollywood.


Yeah but I was making a futuristic prediction.  Technology is advancing at an exponential rate. It's not farfetched to assume we're getting closer and closer to a home cinematic experience. And who do you think that's going to benefit?


Lastly, Most of their Originals has actually garnered critical acclaim.  They're not JUST releasing bad movies lol.


----------



## Detective (Feb 5, 2018)

One thing about Netflix viewership numbers, is that they are not monitored the same way regular network or cable shows are. So remember to take some of their data with a grain of salt.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah I wish they would reveal how they're algorithm works.

But if they can afford to pay comedians 60-100 million dollars in salary..I'd say they're doing pretty well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hard to say since they haven't released how streaming converts into dollars. But what we do know is that it was viewed by 11 million different viewers in only it's first 3 days of release. I'm willing to make an educated guess that they profited greatly from  it.
> 
> Which I'm sure they have.  But I'm willing to wager they make most of their money from investors.  You don't become a multi billion dollar corporation on just content and subscriptions.
> 
> ...



You do make a good point that investors might provide them with most of their money, although I'm curious how that would work without ads. But I don't think netflix is as financially secure as you think. I actually looked it up and (allegedly), netflix is 20 billion in debt. "Bright" cost $90,000,000, but once again, for it to be profitable, it has to get that much money in NEW subscribers, which is like what? 8 million new subscribers? Of course, I'm not an expert in movie streaming finances, so I could be overlooking something. I have to assume netflix has a business model, otherwise they wouldn't be sinking that much money into its projects. And yes, most of its originals have garnered critical acclaim, but I have only heard of 2 original movies that got headlines for drawing in viewers-

- Bright
- The Ridiculous Six. 

And "The Ridiculous Six" was bad even by Adam Sandler standards...and he has really low f@cking standards. Then again, theatrical releases have plenty of shit drawing in large audiences too. While a home cinematic experience isn't farfetched, it's probably going to be too expensive for us plebs. At the most, theaters would become a novelty, but they'll always be around in some form.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2018)

For Netflix content is a long term investment. But quality is important regardless.

Aren't all studios in some sort of debt. Their income was crazy last year. They're more popular than ever and their priority is to have viewership and subscriptions.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> For Netflix content is a long term investment. But quality is important regardless.
> 
> Aren't all studios in some sort of debt. Their income was crazy last year. They're more popular than ever and their priority is to have viewership and subscriptions.



I don't know, as I never hear any headlines about other studios being in debt other than when they're in serious financial trouble. I'm not saying that netflix is in serious financial trouble either, but I don't think it poses that much of a threat to big studios because it's lure is fickle. 

As studios begin to see netflix as a competitor, they'll withdraw their licenses (which has already been happening), forcing netflix is rely on its own original content. Holding onto subscribers is trickier than getting audiences to pay for a single movie. Of course, I could be wrong, but it's a "who knows" situation until either netflix falls or the theaters fall. Still makes for an interesting discussion though. 

On another note, my 'Compulsive Franchise Disorder' critique of Masters of Horror: Season 2 has begun.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 6, 2018)

*Silence of the Lambs *- 10/10

*12 Years a Slave *- 9/10

*Lady Bird - *6/10

*I Don't Feel at Home in this World Anymore - *6/10

*Burning Sands - *8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2018)

Swamp Shark: D-

It's really an "F", because it's a piece of crap, but the scenery was nice and the cinematography was above average for this kind of drivel. I'm grading on a curve, but it's easy to do that when you had recently watched "Shark Exorcist", which makes this look like "Jaws". Ouch, it pained me to see Kristy Swanson here. She looks good and her acting is OK, but her career must've fallen hard for her to be doing this.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 7, 2018)

Silence of the lambs is in my top 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2018)

Undisputed: C

This will be my next Compulsive Franchise Disorder subject.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

I still think that Netflix is a work in progress when it comes to movies.

I can't think of a really big hit that they have produced.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2018)

The Shape of Water

Sharp directing and fantastic production value, but it doesn't mask the fact that the film is generic and quite shallow. Sally Hawkins was good though. The film really should have just been called 'hot for fishman' because that's all it is.

C


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2018)

To be fair, I think we've all been hot for fishmen at one time or another.

In the Line of Fire: A-

Very exciting Clint Eastwood thriller.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 9, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I mean..what they're doing is still experimental.  Studios won't give away their good stuff if the profit doesn't outweigh the risk.
> 
> But for now I can see it as an outlit for indie films since people are barely going out of their way  to see those anymore.


They should try to get good dubs for Far Eastern action movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2018)

I never did see their Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon sequel, even though I remember loving the first one when it came out.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

@Detective 

I’m in!  I’m going on that cruise to Japan.

Ports:  Tokyo, Toba, Osaka, Iwakuni, Kanmon Straits, Hakata, Nagoya.  And Busan, South Korea.

Gonna be good dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

Imitation Game is a fucking awesome movie.  Did you guys ever see that one?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2018)

Cloverfield Paradox

Entertaining enough but the dumb scares kinda tool alot away from the film. But I didn't understand what's so terrible about the film. It was fine. 

C

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Imitation Game is a fucking awesome movie.  Did you guys ever see that one?



Chemical castration. Damn.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Detective
> 
> I’m in!  I’m going on that cruise to Japan.
> 
> ...



How much time you will have at each city?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 10, 2018)

Wind River: B+

I didn't like it as much as "Sicario", but it was still very good. 

On another note, I finished "Masters of Horror: Season 2". Link to the Compulsive Franchise Disorder review is in sig.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2018)

Yasha said:


> How much time you will have at each city?



@Rukia

For my Australia trip next month, I will be based out of Sydney, but using the train service Discovery Pass to travel out into the rest of New South Wales. The idea is to mix day-trips in between exploring Sydney as the major focus of my visit. Melbourne, The Blue Mountains, and other suchs are easily accessible via the rail network.

Gonna be fucking lit, as certain Raptor avatar friend of ours would say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 11, 2018)

Ah, Bradford Young is the DP of Solo. That explains why it looked good in the trailer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2018)

Lol. I wonder if he's gonna come in to save the film.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 11, 2018)

*Beauty and the Beast (2017) *- 4/10

*King Arthur: Legend of the Sword *- 2/10

*It Comes at Night *- 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2018)

My sister came over and we first tried to watch "Avalanche Sharks", but she hated it, so we watched "Ice Sharks" instead...and stopped around the half way point, but I assure you I'll get to it.


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2018)

We watched Avalanche Sharks (which hillariously is called 'Snow Sharks' in Germany) a year ago or so on one of our infamous "bad movies plus lots of booze" evenings.

It was pretty great.


----------



## Slice (Feb 13, 2018)

Are they serious?
I just learned that ANNIHILATION will only get a limited theatre release in USA and the rest of the world gets it on Netflix.

Apparently the studio bosses think it is "too smart" for moviegoers everywhere and will bomb so they sidelined it.

That is some next level stupidity.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2018)

Slice said:


> Are they serious?
> I just learned that ANNIHILATION will only get a limited theatre release in USA and the rest of the world gets it on Netflix.
> 
> Apparently the studio bosses think it is "too smart" for moviegoers everywhere and will bomb so they sidelined it.
> ...



That's distressing, as I really want to see it. At the absolute f@cking least, make it available to everyone, even if that means doing a full netflix release...or maybe just give the movie a real f@cking theatrical release.

I suspect the box office failure of "Blade Runner" is probably responsible for this, as now studios are going to assume that audiences don't want intellectual science fiction...even though "Blade Runner" only bombed because it was really expensive for that kind of movie and "Annihilation" had like a 3rd of the budget...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> That's distressing, as I really want to see it. At the absolute f@cking least, make it available to everyone, even if that means doing a full netflix release...or maybe just give the movie a real f@cking theatrical release.
> 
> I suspect the box office failure of "Blade Runner" is probably responsible for this, as now studios are going to assume that audiences don't want intellectual science fiction...even though "Blade Runner" only bombed because it was really expensive for that kind of movie and "Annihilation" had like a 3rd of the budget...


From what I read, it was test screened by audiences and they just didn't "get it". And their only options were to "dumb it down" Or bring it to tv.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> That's distressing, as I really want to see it. At the absolute f@cking least, make it available to everyone, even if that means doing a full netflix release...or maybe just give the movie a real f@cking theatrical release.
> 
> I suspect the box office failure of "Blade Runner" is probably responsible for this, as now studios are going to assume that audiences don't want intellectual science fiction...even though "Blade Runner" only bombed because it was really expensive for that kind of movie and "Annihilation" had like a 3rd of the budget...


 Alittle unfair to blame it on Blade Runner. Studios are investing all their money in tent pole films now so aren't taking risks with other films. Also Netflix gave them a good deal for Annihilation.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Damn.  I'm really disappointed!  If it wasn't for Blade Runner!!!!!  This wouldn't have happened!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2018)

The film has no buzz right now. So Paramount weren't investing much. The reviews are good though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2018)

Ice Sharks: D/D+

It's not the worst of its kind. It moves really quickly and the gimmick is unique enough, although I also have to admit that I'm already beginning to forget it. It lacks the 'OMG This is Terribad!' factor that "Sharknado" exploits. It's just bad enough to be bad, but fast paced enough to get itself over with before the badness starts to annoy you. 



Ennoea said:


> Alittle unfair to blame it on Blade Runner. Studios are investing all their money in tent pole films now so aren't taking risks with other films. Also Netflix gave them a good deal for Annihilation.



What? It happens all the time. Remember "The Wolf-Man (2010)"? It's box office failure lead to the cancellation of "In the Mountains of Madness", even though that had already snagged Tom Cruise. "The Mummy (2017)" lead to the cancellation of "Bride of Frankenstein", even though they had apparently already started filming. Studios think broadly, so when an intellectual piece of Science Fiction fails, they will think people just don't want intellectual science fiction.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2018)

Mountains of Madness was too high budget for an r rated film. Studios were never gonna back that up. That's why noone has touched it. 

I wouldn't call The Mummy sci fi. They changed their plans because the Mummy was a huge failure.

Blade Runner 2 isn't some huge disaster. But it was overly budgeted. At this point sci fi films are winding down and Studios are investing heavily in franchise films. Paramount probably got a good deal from Netflix and I bet have covered all their costs. It's a smart decision.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Mountains of Madness was too high budget for an r rated film. Studios were never gonna back that up. That's why noone has touched it.
> 
> I wouldn't call The Mummy sci fi. They changed their plans because the Mummy was a huge failure.
> 
> Blade Runner 2 isn't some huge disaster. But it was overly budgeted. At this point sci fi films are winding down and Studios are investing heavily in franchise films. Paramount probably got a good deal from Netflix and I bet have covered all their costs. It's a smart decision.



I wasn't restricting this only to science fiction. "Blade Runner 2" wasn't a huge disaster, but it was still a financial bomb that scored headlines because of its disappointing returns. Dude, I love the movie too and I believe I even listed it as my #1 movie of 2017, but it was box office failure. Studios want money. If "Blade Runner 2" failed, what chance does "Annihilation" have when it doesn't already have a built-in fanbase?

Or at least, that's their logic. "Cutthroat Island" bombs and they blame Pirate movies, instead of blaming their own product. "Blade Runner 2" was great, but it was always going to be a difficult sell to a wide audience and it's budget obviously meant it required a wide audience to be profitable. That's why it bombed and "Annihilation" is suffering from the fall-out, even though it's budget wasn't THAT big and the right marketing campaign would've given it a shot. I think their logic is stupid, but it's their logic because it's easier for them to blame genres, trends, etc. than themselves.  

Once again, for me, it feels like Paramount is using netflix as a dumping ground. "Cloverfield Paradox" cost $50,000,000 to acquire, but apparently isn't very good and many have pointed out that the netflix originals feel like they're getting a little on the cheap side. But I guess it's too early to say, as we haven't seen the movie yet. Perhaps it gives netflix credibility and is successful on that platform enough to start a new wave of unique, smart science fiction products. Or perhaps it isn't worth the cost and makes netflix the new 'direct-to-DVD'.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2018)

I can't say Annihilation is gonna be dumped because reviews are really good. Maybe Alex Garland will get a huge audience for the film on Netflix. Paramount seems to be going under anyway. Their 2018 roster is terrible. 


Coco

Meh. I thought it was like a bad soap opera. Looked nice at times but kind of just average.

C


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> I can't say Annihilation is gonna be dumped because reviews are really good. Maybe Alex Garland will get a huge audience for the film on Netflix. Paramount seems to be going under anyway. Their 2018 roster is terrible.



Certainly possible and I'm rooting for it, as everything about the trailers made it look awesome. Hopefully it's showing near me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

This has gotta be fake.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Certainly possible and I'm rooting for it, as everything about the trailers made it look awesome. Hopefully it's showing near me.


It’s playing in Los Angeles.  I got an email notifying me of an early screening in Westwood.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2018)

Yakuza Apocalypse: B-

Takashi Miike movie that's arguably his weirdest feature yet. The story is...Yakuza Vampires...and if you get bit by a Yakuza Vampire, you become a Yakuza Vampire...and then a telekinetic, kung fu, frog person wearing a frog suit shows up to fight the heroic Yakuza Vampire...f@cking weird. I enjoy this kind of madness and the movie continuously kept me off guard, but it does eventually run out of steam HARD. For the last 15-20 minutes, I was falling asleep. They build up this big fight scene between the Yakuza Vampire and 'Mad Dog' from "The Raid" and for like 5 minutes, it's just them punching each-other in the faces. So it's definitely a Takashi Miike movie, but it's not among his best. "Gozu" was just as weird and moved a lot more slowly, but something about its atmosphere was a lot more compelling.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 14, 2018)

Audition is Miike's best imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Audition is Miike's best imo.



Yeah I probably agree with that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2018)

Manhunter (1986): A-/A

This is actually the first Hannibal Lecktor movie, so it's strange to realize that Anthony Hopkins was not the first person in the role, even if he became the most iconic. It's actually really good, being much better than the "Red Dragon" and I make that comparison because "Manhunter" is an adaptation of the "Red Dragon" book. I can't compare it to "Silence of the Lambs" because it's been so long since I've seen that one. This had a lot of suspense, style and atmosphere. The cast is really good, with Brian Cox being excellent as Lecktor. Part of what makes him scary here is that he isn't in the movie that much, but is given enough screen-time to leave an impression. Hell, he's the only one I feel compelled to talk about, so that obviously says something about his performance. The mystery is also interesting, but I have two complaints.

- Graham talks to himself a lot, which is part of him getting into the killers head. In the book, I seem to remember it was his thoughts and the psychological process Graham puts himself through is pivotal to the story, so I don't know how the filmmakers could've gotten around this. It looks silly seeing him fake conversing with himself, but I can't figure out what could've made that sound more natural. 

- The killer is underdeveloped in some problematic ways. For example, even though the 'Red Dragon' is brought up, it seemed like that angle was more of less dropped around the half way point.

You also have to contend with some 80's cheese, but I was really impressed with this one.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

Manhunter is pretty good.  Definitely.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

@Detective 


Fuck you Daniel!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Detective
> 
> 
> Fuck you Daniel!



I saw this last night too, dude.

ALL IN


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

Detective said:


> I saw this last night too, dude.
> 
> ALL IN


Never forget dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gabe (Feb 16, 2018)

Black Panther 8.5/10
Good movie

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



they killed off their villains again. Should have kept klaw alive somehow.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 16, 2018)

*Black Panther* – 8/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Easily fits into the Upper Tier of the MCU. Chadwick Boseman was excellent, he might be one of my favorite MCU Leads right after Chris Evans as Cap. He does an excellent job of bringing actual gravity and emotion to his scenes that you just don’t get out of a lot of the MCU leads. Probably one of the better MCU casts as well.  A lot of times I feel like the MCU films will have all these great actors assembled and then put them in wasted roles (like, for example, Rachel McAdam’s pointless ass role in Doctor Strange), but I really didn’t get that from this movie. Everyone had their part (except for Angela Bassett really) and I loved all the new characters introduced; favorites probably being M’Baku and Shuri. They did a great job with designing Wakanda and the way Africa is shown is just beautiful. I also really appreciate the score, first for not being generic like most other MCU scores, and for the African influence. Gave the film a unique flavor. This is also probably the most stand-alone MCU movie so far IMO. No cameos during the main movie and hardly any references to the wider MCU. I think it worked to the advantage too.

Killmonger, great villain, I believe this is also the first Marvel movie where the protagonist straight up loses to the antagonist in a fair fight. Throwing T’Challa over the cliff was a great moment, reminded me of Batman v. Bane in TDKR, except just not as brutal, still one of the best CBM moments.

I was impressed with the number of themes that the film tried to tackle. Black elitism, colonization, abandoned fathers, black-on-black crime, etc. While I don’t think that it necessarily completely delves into all of them, I still felt it was ambitious for some of these things being discussed in a superhero blockbuster and it is probably the most political superhero movie done so far (previous crown holder being TDK). Only things that really hold me back from given this a higher rating is that it moves rather slowly in the beginning, runtime could’ve probably been shortened by about 15 minutes. The other thing is something that I think all the upper tier MCU movies have fallen into and that is not attempting to break the normal superhero movie structure. Great as it was, by the end I felt as if it fell into the good old superhero traps and that’s what truly held it back from being elevated to an even higher level. Will definitely watch it again to determine where I would put it in my overall MCU rankings.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2018)

Black Panther: A-

Yeah, I really liked it too. I won't go into a full review right now, but I appreciated how different it was than the others. I suppose you can make some comparisons to "Thor" from a storytelling perspective, but it tackles some similar ideas from different perspectives. I also was surprised how much I liked the supporting cast, even the villains (an MCU weakness). There was one relationship that I felt must've been left on the editing room floor (were they a couple? Or related?) and one character resolution seemed anti-climactic, but it was exciting, adventurous, funny, heartfelt and more dramatic than the past few Marvel flicks have been. The visuals were really cool too.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

Johnny Lawrence rises Detective!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2018)

Planet of the Sharks: D

This has a 2.8/10 on imdb, but I don't know why. Yeah, it's bad...but is it really THAT bad? Or has "Jaws in Japan" corrupted how I view crappy shark movies? Anyway, this is a rip-off of "Waterworld"...not the most timely mockbuster, is it? I appreciate the ambition, the acting isn't as terrible as it normally is and the action is consistent. It also has an asshole scientist suddenly redeem himself by pulling a Katana out of nowhere and start slicing sharks...so there's that...But it's still bad in the same way that most of these shark movies are bad. But if this kind of garbage is your taste...and there is obviously no derision intended, as I have my own adored garbage, then check it out.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 17, 2018)

*47 Meters Down *- 1/10

So stupid. Lead actresses were hot but overall just awful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> *47 Meters Down *- 1/10
> 
> So stupid. Lead actresses were hot but overall just awful.



You need to watch good shitty shark movies, like "Ice Sharks". 

I don't even remember "47 Meters Down", although I watched it not long ago.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

You guys watching Everything Sucks?


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 17, 2018)

To be honest, Netflix has so much shit going on it's kinda hard to keep up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

My parents keep up.  (They are even watching all of the European tv shows.) But they are the only people I know that do.

Need to be retired to watch everything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mercy (Feb 17, 2018)

Black Panther 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2018)

Bullet Head: C

"Resovoir Dogs" meets "Cujo" in this mediocre thriller starring Adrian Brody, John Malkovich and Antonio Banderes. This was strange, as it's not really the killer dog movie that it's advertised as, but it's too much of a killer dog movie to be anything else? The dog only has 4 major scenes and most of the movie is just talking and flashbacks. Now admittedly, these flashbacks are pretty good on their own, but they keep the narrative from building up any momentum. It's weirdly slow paced and its attempts at giving us character development fall flat. Nevertheless, the stuntwork with the dog was decent, the dog itself looked menacing, the cast looked like they were enjoying themselves and there are some good scenes. I would say that if you took out every single scene in the movie, it would look good on its own, but they don't flow very well together.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2018)

Too many shows as it is on Netflix. They're going full on with the shows nowdays.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

I don’t think you are supposed to watch everything.  I think the idea is to have something for everybody.  Every subscriber will have a show or two that they can watch and enjoy.

If you are watching everything.  Then you are doing it wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 18, 2018)

yeah, they're definitely going for the _Something for Everyone _model


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 18, 2018)

Y'all need to see Thelma if you still haven't.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

Damn.  Jumanji is still making 8 million a weekend?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm trying to go to England in March.  Need to see the Harry Potter play.  Want to see an Arsenal match.


----------



## Detective (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm trying to go to England in March.  Need to see the Harry Potter play.  Want to see an Arsenal match.



If you need some advice on places to hit up, let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

England is practically my second home bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> England is practically my second home bro.


Practically because Canada occupies that position.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 18, 2018)

The Travel Trio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

Japan, South Korea, and New Orleans are locked in for this year.

But I have another week plus of vacation...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Japan, South Korea, and New Orleans are locked in for this year.
> 
> But I have another week plus of vacation...


Japan is great. When are you going? Their seven eleven are heaven.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Japan is great. When are you going? Their seven eleven are heaven.


October.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 19, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Japan is great. When are you going? Their seven eleven are heaven.



Their Lawson are awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> October.


Good time i guess. Won't be too hot. The humidity is esp killer in Seoul.


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Good time i guess. Won't be too hot. The humidity is esp killer in Seoul.



Where have you ventured recently, mate?

Still taking out of country day trips with crazy hot but still crazy white women?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> Where have you ventured recently, mate?
> 
> Still taking out of country day trips with crazy hot but still crazy white women?


Nah those days be gone 

I'm looking to go on a trek to Everest base camp. Was planning summer but monsoon season might cause issues.


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Nah those days be gone
> 
> I'm looking to go on a trek to Everest base camp. Was planning summer but monsoon season might cause issues.



Grown-Up Enno?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2018)

>nerdwriter


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 20, 2018)

>nerd


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> Rachel McAdam’s pointless ass



I know it is out of context, but i still can not let a sentence like this gounpunished. 


Also Black Panther is a solid 4/5

I would have liked a few more scenes in the suit and it was a bit too long.
Best thing for me was how it manages a pretty sizeable supporting cast.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 21, 2018)

^

I like Rachel McAdams but her role in Doctor Strange was unnecessary. Or maybe they could've just casted a lesser-known actress so it didn't feel like she was being wasted in it. 

*Borg/McEnroe - 5/10 (Meh)*

*Baby Driver - 6/10 (Not Bad)*


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 21, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> ^
> 
> I like Rachel McAdams but her role in Doctor Strange was unnecessary. Or maybe they could've just casted a lesser-known actress so it didn't feel like she was being wasted in it.
> 
> ...


I liked Borg v McEnroe plenty tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

I don’t know how Ready Player One will work.  Are they trying to compress the book into a single movie?  That seems like a bad formula.

But i’m still going to watch it.  Because thank god it isn’t from Marvel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2018)

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure: B-

It's definitely a product of its time, which was a little before mine. I enjoyed the first half a lot more than the second half, as most of the funnier moments could be found there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2018)

Game Night: B

Solid comedy. It is consistently funny and is actually very made from a technical perspective. The cast is really good and Rachel McAdams caught me off guard with her comedic timing. Yet it never really hit that spot that would propel it into greatness. But there's nothing wrong with being good.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

I told you guys about Annihilation.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

The Imposters is on Netflix now.  Great show!


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I told you guys about Annihilation.


What about it?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

That it was legit.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know how Ready Player One will work.  Are they trying to compress the book into a single movie?  That seems like a bad formula.
> 
> But i’m still going to watch it.  Because thank god it isn’t from Marvel.


Eh Spielberg will probably be able to make it work.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Game Night: B
> 
> Solid comedy. It is consistently funny and is actually very made from a technical perspective. The cast is really good and Rachel McAdams caught me off guard with her comedic timing. Yet it never really hit that spot that would propel it into greatness. But there's nothing wrong with being good.


McAdams is really versatile.  And like an Eva Green.  She is one of those actors that seems to always be one of the best things in all of her projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That it was legit.


Weren't those the initial expectations though?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2018)

I tried watching "Annihilation" today, but moviefone got the showing times wrong. I'll try again on tuesday.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2018)

The jist of what I hear about Annihiltion is that it's a great movie but may not be a film the  general public can appreciate .

I may watch  it tonight if I have the time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> The jist of what I hear about Annihiltion is that it's a great movie but may not be a film the  general public can appreciate .
> 
> I may watch  it tonight if I have the time.



So it's just like "Carnosaur".


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> The jist of what I hear about Annihiltion is that it's a great movie but may not be a film the  general public can appreciate .
> 
> I may watch  it tonight if I have the time.


I think people don't give audiences enough credit sometimes. People want good
 films and will appreciate great sci fi. Might not get twitter writing fanfic but that shouldnt be the barometer of success.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

I liked Game Night.  Good movie!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2018)

It (2017): A-



Ennoea said:


> I think people don't give audiences enough credit sometimes. People want good
> films and will appreciate great sci fi. Might not get twitter writing fanfic but that shouldnt be the barometer of success.



Then why did "Blade Runner 2049" underperform? People want good films, but when 'slow' or 'thinking man's film' are thrown around in the reviews, they will stay away.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> It (2017): A-
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did "Blade Runner 2049" underperform? People want good films, but when 'slow' or 'thinking man's film' are thrown around in the reviews, they will stay away.


Er cuz it was way too high budget. It made good money. Esp at a time where unless you're a comic book film or already based on a franchise. You're not doing all that well. That and the media was throwing around the words calling it a disaster and a flop before it had even been released. Didn't help.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Er cuz it was way too high budget. It made good money. Esp at a time where unless you're a comic book film or already based on a franchise. You're not doing all that well. That and the media was throwing around the words calling it a disaster and a flop before it had even been released. Didn't help.


If a budget of 185 million is too high for Sci-fi.. wouldn't that mean Science Fiction isn't popular with audiences? 

2049 is considered a box office failure and the funny thing is I doubt Annihilation would've made as much as that movie did. It makes sense why studios would push forward safer, more profitable projects.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

I thought Blade Runner did well.  I just think the budget was too high.  That put them in a big hole they couldn't climb out of.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Er cuz it was way too high budget. It made good money. Esp at a time where unless you're a comic book film or already based on a franchise. You're not doing all that well. That and the media was throwing around the words calling it a disaster and a flop before it had even been released. Didn't help.



To be fair, even the director was saying it was going to be a failure. I agree that the budget was a problem, but it wasn't like "Annihilation" was cheap and I'm already hearing it isn't doing too well domestically. With that said, I'm a little baffled by how it will stream internationally, when it seems like this is the type of movie that might do well in places like Europe.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> To be fair, even the director was saying it was going to be a failure. I agree that the budget was a problem, but it wasn't like "Annihilation" was cheap and I'm already hearing it isn't doing too well domestically. With that said, I'm a little baffled by how it will stream internationally, when it seems like this is the type of movie that might do well in places like Europe.


40 million budget. Not that much. And probably make that world wide.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> 40 million budget. Not that much. And probably make that world wide.



It's a modest budget, but "Ex-Machina" grossed less than even that had more acclaim. Just to be clear...again...I'm not disagreeing with you. I think this netflix release does a disservice to the movie and its potential audience. I haven't even seen it yet myself and maybe I'll think it's a piece of shit which deserved to go straight to netflix, so perhaps I shouldn't even bother with this topic. 

But I do understand why they did it, as I don't think "Annihilation" would reach a huge audience. When was the last time a deliberately slow paced movie grossed over 50 million? That is a real question, btw, as I don't know. If it was an Oscar contender, they wouldn't have released it in February and audiences (NOT CRITICS) seem divided, albeit mostly respectful. I do still find it strange that they chose to release it here, when it seems like it was more tailored for Europe, but...I'd like to think the studios would know more than I do?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2018)

Paramount probably didn't have the money to release it worldwide as I hear they're in dire straits. Netflix must have given them a decent sum. They'll probably make their money back and from the looks of it thats all they seem to care about.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Paramount probably didn't have the money to release it worldwide as I hear they're in dire straits. Netflix must have given them a decent sum. They'll probably make their money back and from the looks of it thats all they seem to care about.



They also dumped "Cloverfield Paradox", right? Yeah, they might be struggling. 

They should make a "Carnosaur 4". That would put their studio back on the map.


----------



## Ae (Feb 25, 2018)

Because Netflix doesn’t reveal their numbers it’s difficult to judge their film performances. But it seems Amazon know how to handle distribution a bit better. Manchester by the Sea grossed 80M, even with the Oscar bump that’s pretty big for a melancholic drama.


----------



## Detective (Feb 25, 2018)

Ae said:


> Because Netflix doesn’t reveal their numbers it’s difficult to judge their film performances. But it seems Amazon know how to handle distribution a bit better. Manchester by the Sea grossed 80M, even with the Oscar bump that’s pretty big for a melancholic drama.



Yo, did that nice lady tell you that she doesn't date 14 year olds with the body of a feminine boy yet? Or figured out that you aren't actually 14 years old, or possibly not a free high school experience intern or a child of one of her co-workers?


----------



## Ae (Feb 26, 2018)

I should move on, but what else am I gonna do at work? Try to get with the distant second hottest woman at work?


----------



## Slice (Feb 27, 2018)

The Shape of Water   4/5

it only opened last week here thats why i saw it so late.
I greatly enjoyed it. I permanently felt like Del Toros basic idea was "Imagine the Hellboy movies - but if they were Pans Labyrinth instead" but this was not a bad thing since i enjoyed both "sources" a lot.

Was really impressed by Sally Hawkins acting as a mute. Definitely helps that she is often really cute in those nice 60s outfits.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2018)

Annihilation (2018): F

F@ck this piece of shi- Aw, I'm just getting. I liked it, but I'm still processing my opinions on it. I'm not sure how I'd rate it yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2018)

Was skeptical at first, but this seems fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Feb 28, 2018)

head on- 6/10 i haven't been so frustrated with a film in a long time (a particular sex scene had me raging tbh). the ending dialogue saved it from being deemed trash by me and ll probably have a more favourable opinion of it after another watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2018)

Here is my more elaborate thoughts on "Annihilation" 

I'm still not entirely sure how I felt about this one. My expectations were like a bouncing ball, as the trailers were incredible, but then it seemed unclear whether this was even going to get a theatrical run, yet the reviews ended up being good...but a lot of the buzz words were worrying me. Whenever I hear "thinking man's science fiction", my immediate assumption is that it's going to be pompously self indulgent. So...Huh...

Well, I do think "Annihilation" is at the absolute least, good. Maybe great? I was pleasantly surprised by the pacing, as everyone- fan or hater- has called this 'slow', but I only grew impatient near the ending...and that was because I really had to pee. Yes, it's methodically paced, but it doesn't take long for the cast to reach the Shimmer and every scene has something strange and new to keep you invested. The visuals are just as amazing as I had hoped they'd be, as they're imaginative and convincing. The movie strikes the right blend of beauty and horror when it comes to the Shimmer and speaking of which..."Annihilation" can be pretty scary too. The bear in particular was nightmare inducing. But this is not a horror movie, even if it has horror elements. I guess it's traditional Science Fiction, but even then, I don't feel like that's an accurate summation of the films genre. I'm not sure how I'd describe what genre it belongs to. 

As science fiction though, the movie brings up a lot of interesting ideas and shrouds most of its lore in ambiguity, never giving the audience any easy answers. Many have found this frustrating but to be honest, I never felt lost myself. There were a few details that had to be pointed out to me afterwards (notice the tattoo?), but I think I was able to keep up with it.

There are a few eye-brow raising moments and debatable flaws, such as why the Government thinks it's wise to use a group of broken individuals for a mission that might determine the future of mankind...and why didn't they make any efforts to attach a chord to these investigators? The 'interrogation' narrative device sometimes did nothing but spoil what was going to happen, so I'm not sure that was necessary...But maybe it was? These didn't bother me as I was watching the movie, but I can see them bothering others. My only real gripe with it was the acting at times. The cast tends to be very low key and sometimes they seem more bored than anything else. As much as I adore Jennifer Jason Leigh, I think she was miscast as the psychologist of the group. The character was too introverted, when Leigh excels at extroverted characters and at times she just looked like she was trying not to fall asleep. I was debating whether or not to point out that Oscar Isaac's accent seems to change during one scene, but after the 'tattoo' was pointed out to be, I wondered if that was deliberate. 

Anyway, "Annihilation" was an interesting movie. It's not going to be everyones kind of Science Fiction thriller and I understand why the studio was concerned about its mass appeal, but it provided some great effects, beautiful- yet haunting- imagery, stimulating the old noggin and even managed to freak me out at points. I just can't decide whether or not it's a 'good' kind of like or a 'great' kind of like, so it's probably somewhere in between. Watch it, but only if this sounds like you're kind of movie.

Right now, I'd probably rate it a B+


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2018)

The 36th Chamber of Shaolin: B/B+

It is a really good kung fu flick, but from a storytelling perspective, it's kind of a mess...Luckily, we don't watch these for the stories.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 2, 2018)

There's a new Death Wish starring Bruce Willis?!


----------



## Detective (Mar 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I thought Blade Runner did well.  I just think the budget was too high.  That put them in a big hole they couldn't climb out of.



@Yasha @mr_shadow

I have a change of plans, and I felt it was my duty to inform you. So initially we had discussed my visiting of China when I first brought it up in the fall or so. Then I had relayed a current opportunity to visit Australia that would push my China trip to next year. Through the powers of efficiency, I am now happy to announce it will be a combination of both.

Leaving Canada on 03/23, returning back home on 04/16, so about 24 days abroad. I have changed my flight from a direct to Sydney(which would have killed me to be in transit for approximately 22 hours on the same damn flight and lose a day of travel), to two seperate flights which will actually give me more free aeroplan miles and be more cost efficienct.

Toronto to Beijing is 13.25 hours, and Beijing to Sydney is 11.5 hours, so while it is basically still a combined day of travelling(24.75 hours), I will be taking advantage of the new 144 hour or 6 day Visa-Free process that China gives travellers. The catch is, you must not exceed that limit, and that China must be a temporary stop on the way to eventually a third unrelated country. So no connecting flights in China(i.e. land in Beijing, stay 4 days, fly out again but connect in another Chinese city before heading onwards) and documentation must be readily available(which shouldn't be an issue to produce my flight ticket to Sydney) to show that you are leaving to another country after your brief stay.

I decided for such a short stay of almost a week(4 days), to just crash at a friend's house(and they will take me around as their work schedule is of their own design since they run their own business), while seeing the local attractions of Beijing, and then adjust the remaining essentially 3 weeks to explore Australia.

Thoughts?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2018)

For Beijing, 4 days is more than enough. The longer you stay in Beijing, the greater the risk of contracting lung cancer. The beauty of China lies far away from its capital.

3 weeks to explore Australia sounds awesome. Again, watch out for colourful creatures that might kill you in nanoseconds. And don't mess with the boxing kangaroo.


----------



## Detective (Mar 2, 2018)

Yasha said:


> For Beijing, 4 days is more than enough. The longer you stay in Beijing, the greater the risk of contracting lung cancer. The beauty of China lies far away from its capital.
> 
> 3 weeks to explore Australia sounds awesome. Again, watch out for colourful creatures that might kill you in nanoseconds. And don't mess with the boxing kangaroo.



Yo, I ain't a crazy generic white dude. I ain't fucking with those colourful and deadly creatures. My life instincts will not fail me. 

The following is probably a thing in Australia. Just in a wild Koala form:


----------



## Yasha (Mar 2, 2018)

Detective said:


> Yo, I ain't a crazy generic white dude. I ain't fucking with those colourful and deadly creatures. My life instincts will not fail me.
> 
> The following is probably a thing in Australia. Just in a wild Koala form:



It's illegal to cuddle a koala. But afaik there is no law to forbid pinching their cheek. So yeah, imagine them as Stunna and pinch to your heart's content.

Or force their eyelids wide open to disturb their afternoon nap. Those lazy bastards need to learn a thing or two about the value of hardwork.


----------



## Detective (Mar 2, 2018)

Yasha said:


> It's illegal to cuddle a koala. But afaik there is no law to forbid pinching their cheek. So yeah, imagine them as Stunna and pinch to your heart's content.
> 
> Or force their eyelids wide open to disturb their afternoon nap. Those lazy bastards need to learn a thing or two about the value of hardwork.



You are imagining Para as Koala right now, aren't you?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

You are as white as they come detective!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You are as white as they come detective!


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2018)

Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets: C+

Thank God I don't review full-time anymore as my head would've exploded trying to discuss my thoughts on this hot mess in a cohesive way. I kept flip flopping between liking the movie for having lots of imaginative, colorful visuals and lots of personality and disliking it do the horrible dialogue, the miscasting of its leads, the filler and CGI that looked too much like CGI. Cara Delevingne at least has moments where the film benefits from her presence, but Dane DeHaan was just wrong for the role. The script is such a bizarre mess that the characters spend like 45 minutes trying to get back to the plot...and I'm not joking either. Some scenes go on needlessly long in a movie that's already too longand Rihanna's casting was distracting. 

Yet...it wasn't a wasted experience either. The visuals are strange, but I find them to be mostly endearing, even if the CGI wasn't very convincing. Say what you will about Luc Besson, the mans movies always seem to have this distinct quirkiness that makes them memorable. As I said earlier, "Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets" has a lot of personality, which is something you just don't see that often. I can completely understand why this is already getting a strong cult following, as it's just one of those kinds of movies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 3, 2018)

Last Transformers . 4 out of 10.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

@Detective


If Johnny gets his revenge on Daniel... it’s going to be so fucking satisfying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobra Kai dojo is in Van Nuys?  I would fucking sign up!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

@Detective 

Creed 2 has the son of Ivan Drago?  Sign me the fuck up for that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

I can't believe that Mother didn't sweep the Razzies!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2018)

Mother was great. If anything deserves razzies it's the shit show that was guardians

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2018)

Boyka: Undisputed 4- B

It was fun, but I'd say it was a SLIGHT step down from the last 2 movies.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm going to go to Universal Studios tomorrow.  I have a pass and it's been a while since I went.  Maybe they have some new shit?


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2018)

Ae said:


> Mistake were made! Pray for me boys!



Picked up one pair each of the following. Aldo's are fucking nice for the price you pay.




Look great, are solid/rugged yet still has a dress style flair to them.

Thoughts?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2018)

Those shoes look uncomfortable as fuck.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 5, 2018)

If I were slim, I'd get those.. otherwise not tbh.


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Those shoes look uncomfortable as fuck.



They are so comfortable, though. And leather stretches with use.

These are pretty good too, got them last year. With the pattern grain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2018)

Detective said:


> Picked up one pair each of the following. Aldo's are fucking nice for the price you pay.
> 
> 266044
> 266045
> ...



Not a fan of that shade of brown, be nicer if it was a few shades darker. The black one would be better if it was all black instead of having the brown sole. But I like the pair you bought last year though.


----------



## Detective (Mar 6, 2018)

Ae said:


> Not a fan of that shade of brown, be nicer if it was a few shades darker. The black one would be better if it was all black instead of having the brown sole. But I like the pair you bought last year though.



It's weird, but the shade of brown is actually much, much darker IRL. The picture makes it look tan, but is a burnt brown with a polished finish.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2018)

Return to the 36th Chamber: B

I actually liked this more than its predecessor, even though it's technically not as good as a movie.

Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey: B

This was strange because I preferred this more than the first one thanks to the fun sets, cool effects and funnier jokes...but the novelty was already wearing thin by this point.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 7, 2018)

I should really marathon some old Martial Arts stuff. I used to Love that shit when I was a kid.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2018)

Meatball Machine: C+

One of those strange Japanese gorefests. I always feel like these movies are fun in parts, but difficult to get through as a whole. The makeup effects were pretty cool though.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2018)

Veronica

Run of the mill horror film really. Had some creepy moments but felt generic.

C


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2018)

All the President's Men: A-

Very well written movie and it's surreal watching this alongside the more recent "The Post", as it's practically that movies sequel. Jason Robards and Tom Hanks play the same guy and Hanks even re-used some of Robards' mannerisms. This one also references Meryl Streep's character from "The Post". I liked this one more though as it had a sturdier narrative and didn't feel like it was desperately trying to snag Oscars. Don't get me wrong, "The Post" was good and all, this one was just better. It also helps that the stakes feel higher and there are some genuinely suspenseful moments.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2018)

A Wrinkle in Time - 3/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

Thoroughbreds:  B+

Anya Taylor Joy and Olivia Cooke were great in this.

Black comedy involving a murder plot.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2018)

Really looking forward to that one, Rukia.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2018)

Mandrake: D+

Seriously...a made-for-Syfy channel movie is what I watch on my birthday? THAT IS...exactly the type of shit I would do. Meh, still not as bad as when I marathoned the Puppet Master series for my birthday. 

It's not the worst of its kind. It's not good either, but it was watchable. The main actress is the chick who plays Jigsaw's wife in the "Saw" movies and this was made in 2010, right after her role in that franchise had ended...Wow, you go from the biggest horror saga of our generation to Syfy original productions within a year? Ouch.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

@Detective 

Daniel better be a bloody mess at the end of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 12, 2018)

Curse of Mansion Winchester, something like that.

The premise is absolutely hilarious. It is about this old lady whose family is being targetted by an angry spirit. He blames them for his death because he was killed with a rifle made by her company. You know... instead of going after the guys who actually shot him down.

Imagine if he had been stabbed to death instead. "CURSE YOU, ONEIDA!! YOU WILL PAY FOR CREATING SUCH INSTRUMENTS OF EVIL!!"



Anyway, 4/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2018)

Before I Wake: B-

It's not bad. It has some genuine emotion to be found within the drama, which is unusual for a horror flick, as well as those whimsical moments. I kind of want to classify this as a dark fantasy with a horror twist than an actual horror movie, but at least that kept the set-up a little different, because the 'haunting' formula is still at play and this was in danger of feeling conventional. It's got some good moments and the cast turn in stellar performances...

But it does drag at parts. The ending in particular bugged me because they explain the entire backstory with blunt exposition and it takes forever, when I think a few nicely placed images would've been enough to fill in the holes.

Edit: My 'Compulsive Franchise Disorder' review series on the "Undisputed (2002-2017)" franchise has begun! Here is my review of the first movie, starring Wesley Snipes and Ving Rhames.


----------



## Detective (Mar 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Detective
> 
> Daniel better be a bloody mess at the end of this.



Yo, this is Daniel's wife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 13, 2018)

Power Rangers (2017)
I'd give it a solid 6.5/10

Like how the characters received solid development and interaction among each other. Billy, despite being one of those awkward types of kids, is my favorite character; naturally, I tend to cringe on those types of characters, but they managed him well.

Story is meh, the villain is unappealing, and it doesn't really feel like it's a Power Ranger movie. However, in their defense over the latter, they sacrificed a good portion of the movie to provide the teens the spotlight instead of throwing them uniforms and fight off everyone and their mother. A sequel would probably allow it to focus on action rather than individuals.

TL;DR It's above average. Did its part introducing the rebooted world and the characters, but seriously needs to work on the villain. Ivan Ooze was a better villain than the new Rita.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Power Rangers (2017)
> I'd give it a solid 6.5/10
> 
> Like how the characters received solid development and interaction among each other. Billy, despite being one of those awkward types of kids, is my favorite character; naturally, I tend to cringe on those types of characters, but they managed him well.
> ...


Kimberly is the best character.  Why?  You know why.  Deal with it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2018)

I watched Season 2 of "Slasher" on netflix. I couldn't get into S1 because the characters were too aggressively unpleasant, but S2 (it's an anthology series, so each season is a standalone story) was pretty good. Flawed, but good.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2018)

Harry Potter trailer. You can't apparate on to Hogwarts grounds. Yates needs to do his research.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 14, 2018)

I have zero interest in the Fantastic Beasts franchise.


----------



## Didi (Mar 14, 2018)

I liked the first one
Scamander and the Muggle were great
Not interested in the dumbledore tie in tho
Grindelwald could've been a great villain but then Farrell turned into Depp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2018)

That and Dumbledore is wearing a suit. Weird.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2018)

The Windmill: D+

A slasher that has some interesting ideas and a few good kills, but these characters were so damned frustrating.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)

Didi said:


> I liked the first one
> Scamander and the Muggle were great
> Not interested in the dumbledore tie in tho
> Grindelwald could've been a great villain but then Farrell turned into Depp


The franchise just isn’t as fun outside of Hogwarts.

And they made some casting mistakes imo.

But i’m a big geek for Harry Potter.  (There’s a reason I go to Universal Studios every two weeks.)  so I will definitely watch this one.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

I’m pretty optimistic about Ready Player One.  I hope it’s good.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The franchise just isn’t as fun outside of Hogwarts.
> 
> And they made some casting mistakes imo.
> 
> But i’m a big geek for Harry Potter.  (There’s a reason I go to Universal Studios every two weeks.)  so I will definitely watch this one.



Every two weeks!? Just how rich are you!!!???


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Every two weeks!? Just how rich are you!!!???


I have a season pass.  There are only like 20 blackout dates for the entire year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m pretty optimistic about Ready Player One.  I hope it’s good.



Dude, when are you leaving on the cruise trip?

I am flying out to China/Australia in 2 weeks, and then returning after the first couple game the playoffs start.

Please ensure you spread hatred for the Spurs in your travels, while I spread joy of Raptor fandom in mine


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

Detective said:


> Dude, when are you leaving on the cruise trip?
> 
> I am flying out to China/Australia in 2 weeks, and then returning after the first couple game the playoffs start.
> 
> Please ensure you spread hatred for the Spurs in your travels, while I spread joy of Raptor fandom in mine


That trip is in October.

Have fun in China and Australia.

And I am always waiting for the Spurs to flop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

I bought a ticket for Tomb Raider.  And I got to choose my seat.  Every seat in the theatre was available for selection.

So that seems like a bad sign.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

It's okay.  It's watchable.  The plot is very run of the mill.  But Vikander did well and elevated the material.  And I appreciate the shape she put herself in to play this character.

C+


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm fighting the decision to either watch Tomb Raider or Black Panther a second time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm fighting the decision to either watch Tomb Raider or Black Panther a second time.


Keep supporting the industry bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2018)

Deathgasm: B

Pretty fun heavy metal-inspired splatter flick.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I bought a ticket for Tomb Raider.  And I got to choose my seat.  Every seat in the theatre was available for selection.
> 
> So that seems like a bad sign.



Vikander is better looking than Angelina Jolie, but her body is Asian-like.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2018)

"Tomb Raider (2018): C-

Thanks to the marketing campaign, my expectations were...interesting...On one hand, I thought the movie looked pretty good based on the trailers and had hopes that this could break the 'video game adaptation' curse. On the other hand, I thought the movie looked pretty bad based on those same trailers...I can't really explain this, but the entire marketing campaign offered everything I want out of a "Tomb Raider" movie and yet everything I don't want out of one. I've only had a passing history with the games and I can barely remember the previous movies, but I see a lot more potential here than I do with most video game adaptations.

I was expecting this to be entertaining. I was expecting this to be cheesy. I was expecting this to be awesome. I was expecting this to be terrible. But do you know what I wasn't expecting? To be kind of bored...

Just as the characters were entering the 'Tomb', I began asking myself..."why am I so uninterested?". The usual answer would be 'the story is bad', but I like plenty of action movies with flimsy plots. Even though there are certainly moments of weak writing...maybe even a lot of moments of weak writing...there was nothing that jumped out at me as especially bad. The cast was very good, I was skeptical about Alicia Vikander's casting as Lara Croft, but she ended up being the best part about the movie. She's convincingly tough, but is a lot more relatable than Jolie's interpretation of the character (who was simply coolness incarnate). Sometimes the dialogue works against her, but she mostly conquered it. I think Angelina Jolie's version was a little more memorable, but that might be because she resembled the part much more closely. There are also some really cool set pieces, stunts and fight choreography too, much of it being reminiscent of the source material. The story might've been forgettable, but considering it only exists to serve the action scenes, it wasn't any worse than the majority of genre flicks which do the same thing...So why was I so bored?

I was enjoying myself during the first half more than not, but the movie peeks around the half way point (the waterfall scene). I eventually realized that the film was showcasing big set pieces and parkour-inspired showdowns, which were fun. But then after she survives the waterfall incident, the action scenes become a lot more simplified, focusing on shoot-outs and physical struggles. It's just not as exciting or as inventive...and then the finale gets worse. They focus on puzzle solving, but I couldn't even keep up with the riddles, so it all seemed like gibberish to me. The special effects take a step down in quality and the lighting is so dark that I couldn't appreciate the setting. At times, it was so murkily lit that I couldn't even tell what was happening! Also, was I the only one who struggled with hating the villain? He's a bad guy for sure, but his motivation is just to get home to his family and the camera keeps lingering on the picture of his daughters? But his fate makes me assume that I was supposed to want him to be taken out in the most cruel way possible. I almost feel like they added a scene of him shooting a random dude just to remind us that he is the villain.

None of this is especially terrible, but it all deflated any sense of fun to be found here. The successes of the first half, if anything, made the remainder of the film seem even more sluggish. I almost wished the movie was sillier and cheesier. Yet I think the filmmakers managed to produce a safe, mediocre video game movie, so that's something? I had an easier time enduring this than I did "Assassin's Creed", but I don't want to endure...I want to enjoy...

Also, to hell with any movie that shows the damned stinger in the trailers.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2018)

Black Panther

I swear I feel like I'm in the twilight zone. This film reminded me of Fox Comic Book films of the early 00s yet this is critically lauded. Just average fare with one good action sequence. Micheal B Jordan was terrible as was the guy from Get Out. Some of the cgi looked awful and the dumb 'slaves' nonesense half way through was pathetic as this is a comic book film and not some hard hitting drama. It was fun and silly but that's about it. 

C

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Vikander is better looking than Angelina Jolie,


She may be more exotic looking(maybe)..but I wouldn't say that. Not knocking her though, I just think Jolie in her prime was one of the most beautiful women you would ever see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Micheal B Jordan was terrible as was the guy from Get Out.





Ennoea said:


> and the dumb 'slaves' nonesense half way through was pathetic as this is a comic book film and not some hard hitting drama.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2018)

Jolie never had a prime. She never looked appealing to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2018)

...is that even possible?


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 17, 2018)

Wow, there's a lot of questionable statements being thrown around here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> ...is that even possible?



Her ex-husband is more appealing to me than Jolie ever was.

Keep this off record.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (Mar 17, 2018)

Prime Jolie might be more objectively beautiful than Vikander, but I too find Vikander more attractive. If that makes any sense. The lips never did it for me, I don’t know.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2018)

Ae said:


> Prime Jolie might be more objectively beautiful than Vikander, but I too find Vikander more attractive. If that makes any sense. The lips never did it for me, I don’t know.



Same

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Black Panther
> 
> I swear I feel like I'm in the twilight zone. This film reminded me of Fox Comic Book films of the early 00s yet this is critically lauded. Just average fare with one good action sequence. Micheal B Jordan was terrible as was the guy from Get Out. Some of the cgi looked awful and the dumb 'slaves' nonesense half way through was pathetic as this is a comic book film and not some hard hitting drama. It was fun and silly but that's about it.
> 
> C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2018)

Stunna said:


> I'm seeing them in June (or July?) in Charlotte. "HOTTIE" is a must, yeah.



Sup Homie?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2018)

Is Shape of Water as good as the hype entails?

I'm in the mood for something moody and thought provoking.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2018)

It's okay. It's like an adult Little Mermaid. Looks good. But not really thought provoking.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 17, 2018)

Fuuck me Red Sparrow was goood!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2018)

What is Red Sparrow about? All I heard about it is JLaw's nudity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2018)

Yasha said:


> What is Red Sparrow about? All I heard about it is JLaw's nudity.



Ballet dancer turns into Russian spy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ballet dancer turns into Russian spy.



Come to think of it, JLaw does look like a Russian babe. But isn't she a little too chubby/big-boned for a ballerina?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2018)

The Osiris Child: B

Surprisingly solid science fiction thriller, with some intense action scenes, strong dialogue and suspenseful situations. It is a little messy and you can tell when the filmmakers are being forced to cut corners for budgetary reasons, but they make up for it using their imaginations.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2018)

It was fucking ruthless. The mood and the setting were absolutely brilliant. Easily one of best spy movies I've ever seen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> She may be more exotic looking(maybe)..but I wouldn't say that. Not knocking her though, I just think Jolie in her prime was one of the most beautiful women you would ever see.


That was a long time ago.

And even though she was a hot Lara Croft. Those two movies are unwatchable today.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2018)

Ae said:


> Prime Jolie might be more objectively beautiful than Vikander, but I too find Vikander more attractive. If that makes any sense. The lips never did it for me, I don’t know.


Good post.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That was a long time ago.
> 
> And even though she was a hot Lara Croft. Those two movies are unwatchable today.


The first one has some dodgy scenes but the Cambodia sequence is still good. The second is unwatchable filth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That was a long time ago.
> 
> And even though she was a hot Lara Croft. Those two movies are unwatchable today.


Hence the "prime" . Even though they're unwatchable they may end up more memorable than this one is.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hence the "prime" . Even though they're unwatchable they may end up more memorable than this one is.


She was already on the decline when she made Tomb Raider.  Tbh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2018)

Sounds like you're just hating to me .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2018)

Maybe.  I really think Vikander is a fantastic young talent.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Which movie?


Red Sparrow. I somehow knew it would be good.. even though I had my doubts, especially after all those controversial ratings and reviews(which I understand) I was expecting to be let down. 
It was an excellent experience. You should all watch this on the big screen, a dvd won't do it justice tbh. 
_*NOT_ for the faint hearted* Several people walked out on this, and it's no Disney movie!

The cast was excellent. Both JLaw and Joel Edgerton were especially impressive.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2018)

Okay thanks.

My parents are in town.  And they want to see it.  So maybe we will check it out?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Maybe.  I really think Vikander is a fantastic young talent.


Well, she has to be since she isn't as pretty.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Okay thanks.
> 
> My parents are in town.  And they want to see it.  So maybe we will check it out?


Woah Nelly! First of all, I hope you're not trolling. 
I do not know what relationship you have with your parents, but I seriously doubt you'll want to do that. This is super graphic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2018)

Rukia still kisses his parents on the lips

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Woah Nelly! First of all, I hope you're not trolling.
> I do not know what relationship you have with your parents, but I seriously doubt you'll want to do that. This is super graphic.


Super graphic?  Really?  With Jennifer Lawrence?  I find that hard to believe dude.  Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2018)

The die has been cast


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2018)

Oh well. Won’t be the first awkward movie experience I have had.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2018)

Can I come along? I'd pay to see that shit unfold


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2018)

Sitting down for tomb raider right now..room is almost empty.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2018)

Can't blame people tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2018)

It honestly wasn't that bad. A better Indiana Jones movie than Crystal skull.

But I get the nerd rage. I too grew up under a Lara Croft who spoke in a confidently sultry English voice, did sexy acrobatics (that I made her do over and over for reasons I didn't yet understand), and wore daisy dukes on a small waist with pointy titties.

 This Lara is much more vulnerable and much less boxom-- which was the right direction to go about things given current times.

Movie suffered from being to by the numbers But held good emotional weight.


Overall a "C+" movie


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Overall a "C+" movie



If only that's Vikander's cup size....

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2018)

Lara took a beating in this movie.  Good lord.

Seriously. What kind of person tries to kill a beautiful woman like that?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2018)

I have heard good things about Shape of Water and Black Panther. Are they legit?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2018)

Detective said:


> Sup Homie?


'Sup, homie.


~Gesy~ said:


> Is Shape of Water as good as the hype entails?
> 
> I'm in the mood for something moody and thought provoking.


It's a good movie, but not really "thought provoking." Easily more emotional than cerebral.


Yasha said:


> I have heard good things about Shape of Water and Black Panther. Are they legit?


I enjoyed both.

Tomb Raider - 5/10

Better than I expected. A masterpiece compared to most video game adaptations, but obviously that's not saying much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slice (Mar 19, 2018)

I skipped Red Sparrow because none of our friends wanted to watch it and i expected it to be average.
Seems like i messed up. 



~Gesy~ said:


> Sounds like you're just hating to me .



Sounds like he's right to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2018)

I still say the best video game movie is "Mortal Kombat".

The Tunnel (2011)- B

A Mockumentary-styled horror flick where a film crew gets lost in an underground tunnel system, where 'something' lurks. While it's so low budgeted I found myself distracted by how cheap their equipment was and I personally feel they should've went with a traditional found footage style, as being a mockumentary just reveals who lives, this movie was surprisingly creepy. It utilizes its setting very well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2018)

Best video game movie is Wreck-it-Ralph.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Best video game movie is Wreck-it-Ralph.



I don't really count that, nor do I count video game inspired movies like "Scott Pilgrim"...which I think kind of sucks anyway, but most seem to like that.

"Mortal Kombat" is the only one I would say is 'good' for what it is. "Prince of Persia" is underrated, but it doesn't rise beyond being OK.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

On the surface, both Red Sparrow and Tomb Raider look like flops.  The studios though did a good job keeping the budget down on both films.  And both seem to be doing better in international territories.  So they could both break even; they might even end up in the green?

So neither are a disaster.  But the disaster is coming.  Pacific Rim 2.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

I didn't make it to Red Sparrow yesterday.  I will try again tonight.

(Unrelated. It seems like this is what Marvel should have gone with for their Black Widow origin story.)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> On the surface, both Red Sparrow and Tomb Raider look like flops.  The studios though did a good job keeping the budget down on both films.  And both seem to be doing better in international territories.  So they could both break even; they might even end up in the green?
> 
> So neither are a disaster.  But the disaster is coming.  Pacific Rim 2.


Nah..Rim 2 is gonna outsell both


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah..Rim 2 is gonna outsell both


It cost more than both.  There is no us hype.  Looking at around 20m opening.  Shocked if it hits > 30m!


----------



## Didi (Mar 19, 2018)

Rim 2 looks fucking horrible judging from what we've seen so far
especially compared to the style from the first

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

Rim 2 looks worse than Battleship to me guys.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2018)

But it has rap music and building smashing..that alone should account for at least 200 mil .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2018)

Why is Rim 2 all in daylight. Makes the mechas look fake as hell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

When is Deadpool?


----------



## Mercy (Mar 19, 2018)

Black Panther 9/10
Justice League 9/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

The Shape of Water.  Not even close to Pan’s Labyrinth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2018)

My Compulsive Franchise Disorder review of the "Undisputed" film series is up in my sig. 

Next Up? I'm...actually not sure...


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Shape of Water.  Not even close to Pan’s Labyrinth.


It's not even close to HellBoy..


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

I watched Red Sparrow.  Surprisingly really good.

A-

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2018)

Disciples of the 36th Chamber: B-

The weakest of the trilogy, but still good enough to be part of it.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 21, 2018)

*Pacific Rim: Uprising
*
Too much Jing Tian, not enough Kaiju.

5.8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2018)

I actually was looking forward to the new Pacific Rim, as even though it looked pretty silly, it seemed to be the kind of movie that I was hoping the first one was.

My problem with the first one was that it took itself too seriously in all the wrong areas (I hated Charlie Hunnam's performance) and took itself too lightly in all the wrong areas (I hated the comedic relief)...Okay, 'hate' is a strong word and I did think the movie was 'fine', but I was overall a little underwhelmed by the experience. I wanted more diversity in the Kaijus and Mechs, but they all looked the same and the action felt the same. 

In the trailers, the mechs all have different gimmicks, unique designs and the visual style was a lot more colorful, in contrast to the 'dark and rainy' aesthetic of the original.

But...ugh...the reviews aren't exciting me. I'll still see it on Friday, but my enthusiasm has dampened.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

@Detective 


It won’t be long now bro.  Daniel about to catch a massive ass kicking!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Mar 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Detective
> 
> 
> It won’t be long now bro.  Daniel about to catch a massive ass kicking!




Surely you mean face kicking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> Surely you mean face kicking?


Dude, I knew my 34 year wait for Daniel to get his comeuppance would eventually pay off.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2018)

I stop caring about Rim 2 when I heard most of the robot smashing happens in the 2nd half.

I'll go see red sparrow instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

Red Sparrow - adult fare
Pacific Rim - For the kiddies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gabe (Mar 21, 2018)

Shape of water 8.5/10
Disaster artist 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

It could have been so fucking glorious!


----------



## Yasha (Mar 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I actually was looking forward to the new Pacific Rim, as even though it looked pretty silly, it seemed to be the kind of movie that I was hoping the first one was.
> 
> My problem with the first one was that it took itself too seriously in all the wrong areas (I hated Charlie Hunnam's performance) and took itself too lightly in all the wrong areas (I hated the comedic relief)...Okay, 'hate' is a strong word and I did think the movie was 'fine', but I was overall a little underwhelmed by the experience. I wanted more diversity in the Kaijus and Mechs, but they all looked the same and the action felt the same.
> 
> ...



Remember the chinese girl in Skull Island? She finally gets a role with heavy screen presence....


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Remember the chinese girl in Skull Island? She finally gets a role with heavy screen presence....



I don't mind her that much though, although I don't like how she was used in those movies...especially in "Skull Island".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2018)

I watched Pontypool (2008) and I don't know what the fuck I think about it to be honest. I haven't been this confused by a movie ever...


----------



## Detective (Mar 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Red Sparrow - adult fare
> *Pacific Rim - For the kiddies*



This makes Gesy's reason to watch this film even more suspect as fuck.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't mind her that much though, although I don't like how she was used in those movies...especially in "Skull Island".



You don't mind probably because she didn't have much screen presence in Skull Island. Let me know what you think after you have seen Pacific Rim.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2018)

k, I'll let you know tomorrow...but I also saw "Great Wall" and she didn't bug me in that either. 

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri: A-

It's a very well done movie with some very emotionally charged moments. I grew angry, resisted shedding a few tears, smiled when it got touching, laughed when it was being funny and cheered when it was being awesome. A lot of people didn't like how unlikable some of the cast was, especially when they started getting redemption arcs, but I saw that as the point of the movie. The acting was great. The writer took risks and even surprised me here and there. 

Honestly, the only reason I don't give it a higher rating is that I think the marketing deceived me into thinking this was a quirky, dark comedy in the same style of the Coen Brothers. There are some moments of hilarity ("Don't answer when she calls you a Fuckhead!"), but the movie is a lot more depressing than not. This is one of those ratings that might go up anyway over time, as some things I found to be unsatisfying in a "No Country for Old Men" kind of way, but just like "No Country for Old Men", I might appreciate it the more I think about it.

Still not as good as "Carnosaur" though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2018)

Pacific Rim 2: C+

It was fine, I guess. The first film had a stronger script, with a more cohesive story and characters whose actions kind of make sense, but it also took itself way too seriously, making the awkward dialogue and questionable acting stand out more. This film is a mess and simultaneously spends too much time developing the story, while also rushing through it, so I had difficulty keeping up in parts. It got pretty goofy too, but the tone was intended to be a lot lighter and sillier, so I didn't mind as much. I also thought the acting was better too and Jon Boyega carried this film like a pro. I'd take him over Charlie Hunnam's previous lead any day. I also preferred how the battles took place in the cities, during the day time and with sunny skies, in contrast to the first always taking place in the Ocean, in the night, accompanied by lots of rain. I liked the action more, although they lack a sense of weight to them compared to the first film. 

I didn't mind Jing Tian, although I did take some serious issues with her character. Once again, I HATE, HATE, HATE, HAAAAAAAATE how the filmmakers seem like they have to protect her image. I don't know if it's with her, or if the filmmakers are afraid that they might offend the Chinese, but they've been too safe with every character she's played (that I've seen; Great Wall, Skull Island, this). I thought the movie spent too much time on the underdeveloped character dynamics, like Boyega and Scott Eastwood, or Boyega and the little girl. Choose one and stick with it...and wtf was up with that love triangle? Why was that even there? 

I think the first "Pacific Rim" is the better movie, but this gave me more what I wanted out of the first film. The designs of both the robots and the monsters stand out a lot more, the art direction is very colorful and I appreciate that the film takes some risks. I was actually caught off guard by some of the plot developments...even if said plot developments are kind of f@cking stupid and allow Charlie Day to be too hammy- even for his own standards. The pacing of both films suck though. The first ran out of steam during the finale (I watched the movie twice and drifted off during the exact same moments each time), while this one just takes too long to get going. You don't get any real Kaiju action until the finale, as the bulk of the story is 'Jaeger Vs Jaeger' stuff. 

It was more entertaining in parts than it was as a whole, but it wasn't as bad as I feared it would be and is probably worth watching if you're a fan of the first one.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2018)

Annihilation

I'm gonna try not to be too critical about the actual expedition, because why wouldn't you wear biohazard suits for instance?? But I found the film to be fantastic. The directing was stellar as was the cinematography. The plot moved well and the themes were fleshed out and yet left you puzzled. Really well made Sci Fi. Reminded me of classic Sci fi like Solaris and horror elements of The Thing. 

Some of the dialogue could have been better and some of the acting left me alittle underwhelmed but overall a stellar film.

A

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2018)

When does the new season of the imposters start?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2018)

Who here has seen Space Dandy?? I've seen two eps and am wondering if it gets better or interesting, because while it's really well animated, it isn't really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2018)

Ghost story, it was slow but beautiful movie 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2018)

The Cloverfield Paradox: C

I actually liked the first half, despite its many flaws, as the film was so unpredictably weird that it kept my interest. The whole 'arm' thing had some serious tonal problems, as one characters (admittedly hilarious) reactions to his lost arm kept diffusing the tension. Unfortunately, around the second half, the movie starts to settle into a routine and it ends up resembling every other space thriller ever made. It was at its most compelling when the audience wasn't sure what was going on. Once the mystery is solved, it's more about fixing the ship, dealing with a potential saboteur and that kind of conventional stuff. The scenes back on Earth seemed unnecessary too and I struggled with keeping up with its scientific jargon.  

It's not bad, but I can see why paramount was afraid to release it. With "Annihilation", I do feel like the movie was getting shafted, but "Cloverfield Paradox" feels a little...off...Watchable and sometimes interesting, but like something is missing. The script needed a few touch ups, as the characters decisions don't always make sense. The direction felt a little flat and sometimes the cinematography made the film look cheaper than it really was. But I was never bored and for awhile, I was even entertained.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 25, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Who here has seen Space Dandy?? I've seen two eps and am wondering if it gets better or interesting, because while it's really well animated, it isn't really good.


It does. Space Dandy can be a bit of hit or miss, with the earliest episodes among the weakest, but overall is more of a hit than a miss. And it does have some pretty good episodes later on.

*Clean, Shaven* ~ 8/10

It really does a great job, mainly trough the use of sounds; in making you see things trough the perspective of a schizophrenic man. The movie is from beginning to end and incredibly anguishing experience.


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2018)

I too thought Pacific Rim 2 was way better than anybody could have expected. But i also missed the slow combat of the first. The new Jäger just seemed too agile and fast for me.

Also it has a Mariana Trench full of plot holes.
I was especially bugged by:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Kaiu having a single destination that they extrapolate from the previous Kaijus movements. But they all come out of the same damn hole, how can they use this information to show monsters homing in on their target in straigt lines???




Boyega carried the movie, could have used more scenes with the recruits though.
All in all a solid 3/5 movie.


----------



## Detective (Mar 26, 2018)

In case I don't have time tomorrow to bid you all well while I travel, I just wanted to say take care KT fam. Will share pictures when I get back.

Rukia, I trust you shall maintain an unbiased order in my absence, bro.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slice (Mar 27, 2018)

Enjoy your travel D!


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Who here has seen Space Dandy?? I've seen two eps and am wondering if it gets better or interesting, because while it's really well animated, it isn't really good.


I saw all of it already.
TBH it has some pretty random episodes but in the end it all comes together and everything makes sense... I shit you not hahaha.
It also has some GOAT episodes, I know it was made by folks that previously did some awesome animation jobs but this one is not to be taken too seriously, which is it's actual intent tbh.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 27, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Who here has seen Space Dandy?? I've seen two eps and am wondering if it gets better or interesting, because while it's really well animated, it isn't really good.


Yeah, it's kinda shitty. I watched 6 episodes, and only a few of them were enjoyable.

*Wind River*- Much darker movie than I had been expecting, and a fantastic ending to boot. Only issue is Elizabeth Olson's character could've been casted as anybody. Only two things we know about her character is that she wears thongs and is from the Nevada FBI branch.

*My rating: 8/10*

My back log of movies has gotten ridiculously huge. Up next on the list is probably gonna be Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle and IT. Gotta mentally prepare myself before I watch Suicide Club.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2018)

Fletch: B+

One of the better Chevy Chase movies, with an interesting story and Chevy Chase kept things funny. He's at his best when playing deadpan, snarky characters.


----------



## Detective (Mar 28, 2018)

Slice said:


> Enjoy your travel D!



Thank you mein bruder. Only a little while longer before I head to the airport. Fucking excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2018)

Gerald's Game: B+

Considering how I thought the book was unadaptable, they did one hell of a job here. The cast and dialogue are great, keeping me invested even though the entirety of the movie surrounds a woman being handcuffed to her bed. I usually find these kinds of survival flicks dull, but they kept it moving pretty smoothy. The director is the guy who did "Oculus" and  the "Ouija" prequel and he's definitely one of the best horror filmmakers of today...which admittedly does not mean much because I can't think of many current horror filmmakers right now...but he is really good! There are some creepy and eye popping visuals in a movie that I would not have expected such things from. My only problem is the ending, which was long winded. I also wasn't entirely sure how I was supposed to feel about Gerald, as the movie tones down his uglier attributes and even gives his...hallucinatory-self some humanity...I think it worked though, as he was more interesting in movie-form than he was in the book, simply because you're not entirely sure about him. 

This does make me wonder...Who are the exceptional horror filmmakers out there? A decade ago, we had James Wan, Alexandre Aja or even Rob Zombie and Eli Roth. But Wan has moved on from the genre, Zombie only makes movies when he feels like it, I have no idea what Aja is doing and Eli Roth...is Eli Roth...There are other filmmakers who stood out too, even if no one considered them 'masters', like Darren Lynn Bousman. 

These days? All I can think of are Mike Flanagan (the director of this) and Adam Wingard, whom I wouldn't describe as exceptional as much as just...interesting? Neither seem to have much luck with distribution though.


----------



## TGM (Mar 29, 2018)

So I recently revisited the Star Wars prequels, and I decided to blog my updated thoughts on them, for anyone interested:


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2018)

Detective said:


> Thank you mein bruder. Only a little while longer before I head to the airport. Fucking excited!



Have a great adventure! Rest assured most Chinese don't know kungfu despite general perception. If they try to cheat you, which they will, slap them in the face and poke their eyes.


----------



## Slice (Mar 29, 2018)

Phantom Thread

"Basically nothing happens: The movie"

But damn is Daniel Day Lewis one hell of an actor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2018)

The Dead (2010): B-

Interesting zombie flick, but not for everybody.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2018)

Ready Player One: A-

It's not a great movie, but it is a good one that stimulated my fanboy senses so much that it might as well be great. I practically had an orgasm when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the bad guy pilots Mecha Godzilla and fights a Gundam. That is something I never knew that I always wanted.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Gerald's Game: B+
> 
> Considering how I thought the book was unadaptable, they did one hell of a job here. The cast and dialogue are great, keeping me invested even though the entirety of the movie surrounds a woman being handcuffed to her bed. I usually find these kinds of survival flicks dull, but they kept it moving pretty smoothy. The director is the guy who did "Oculus" and  the "Ouija" prequel and he's definitely one of the best horror filmmakers of today...which admittedly does not mean much because I can't think of many current horror filmmakers right now...but he is really good! There are some creepy and eye popping visuals in a movie that I would not have expected such things from. My only problem is the ending, which was long winded. I also wasn't entirely sure how I was supposed to feel about Gerald, as the movie tones down his uglier attributes and even gives his...hallucinatory-self some humanity...I think it worked though, as he was more interesting in movie-form than he was in the book, simply because you're not entirely sure about him.
> 
> ...


 
David F Sandberg??  Babak Anvari is one to look for aswell as Under the shadows was great. David Robert Mitchell too but I know what you mean. Horror Auetuers are low on the ground.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> David F Sandberg??  Babak Anvari is one to look for aswell as Under the shadows was great. David Robert Mitchell too but I know what you mean. Horror Auetuers are low on the ground.



They're all pretty obscure and while I thought of mentioning David F Sandberg, he's made two good horror flicks that while successful, aren't particularly memorable, nor did they leave a major splash on the genre. I do have hope he will reach the level of 'elite horror auteur' one day though, as he's clearly talented.

Of course, how could I forget the ultimate horror auteur who unfortunately has retired...The Master Uwe Boll.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 30, 2018)

Isle of Dogs A+
top notch claymation. The story is so thoughtful, in that it shows how we as people, even with knowledge of our past, will still find a way to justify making the same mistakes over and over again.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 30, 2018)

Ready Player One

I fell asleep whenever the pop-culture orgies subsided and it actually tried to be a "movie." Also, that ending lol

4/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

4/10 for Ready Player One?  That score is nuts.

I'm going to go with an 8/10.  I will be the first to admit that this is some nerdy shit!  It absolutely won't be for everyone.  I enjoyed it.  It exceeded expectations.  The trailers weren't very good.  There was really no reason to expect greatness based on the trailers and tv spots.

The acting and the technical aspects of the film are all very good.  I enjoyed the soundtrack very much.

The story, well.. it's goofy.  But that's the norm for all of those 80's films that we adore and put on a pedestal.  Modern cinema is held to a higher standard for some reason.

The movie deviated heavily from the book.  But the changes definitely make the story more workable for film.

I enjoyed the Shining challenge the most tbh.  That was a lot of fun.

Olivia Cooke has my attention now.  Between this and Thoroughbreds.. she is having a great 2018!  How old is she? (She may be bath water tier..)

I don't see this movie as having very much rewatch ability.  Watching again to see a couple of references I missed the first time seems like a waste of time.  But again.  This was good.  And I'm glad it was made.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2018)

Yeah, this movie is barely watchable for those  outside gaming culture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, this movie is barely watchable for those outside outside gaming culture.


I think my parents would hate it.  They watch a ton of movies, but this just wouldn't connect with them.  (And they are probably more normal than I am.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2018)

The Ritual: B+

It was a good horror flick, maybe even a really grood one thanks to some of the most unnerving 'dead forest' locale that I've ever seen. It's one of those horror flicks where it excelled in the visuals, but the script was pretty standard stuff. It can be streamed on netflix.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The Ritual: B+
> 
> It was a good horror flick, maybe even a really grood one thanks to some of the most unnerving 'dead forest' locale that I've ever seen. It's one of those horror flicks where it excelled in the visuals, but the script was pretty standard stuff. It can be streamed on netflix.


Good buy from the 2017 Toronto Film Festival. Love that Netflix made it available.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 1, 2018)

Thor Ragnarök 

I liked it. Marvel make good movies. Ragnarök was funny and entertaining. Good acting. Chris Hemsworth and Tom Hiddleston work great together. Also nice acting from Cate Blanchett, even though it took me the whole movie to recognize it was her. 

10/10


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2018)

A Silent Voice

This was surprisingly good. I liked the animation and the pace of the film. I tend to have an issue with Japanese dialogue because it's at times too formal to really express anger and grief but it gets the job done. 

B


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 1, 2018)

*Battle of the Sexes - *7/10

*The Ritual (2017) - *1/10
*
Logan Lucky - *8/10
*
The Godfather - *10/10

I think I'll go see Ready Player One tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Bluebeard quietly watches a lot of movies.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 2, 2018)

The Last Jedi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2018)

I finally watched Hellraiser. I think I've lost my appetite now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2018)

The Terror: B

This is the pilot of a mini-series about 'Franklin's lost Expedition'. This was a real life British Voyage in 1845 where the HMS Terror and HMS Erebus (two technologically advanced ships for the time) were tasked with exploring the last unnavigated portion of the Northern Passage. The ships got stuck in the ice, but then everyone- including the ships- vanished under mysterious circumstances. Over the next 150 years, evidence would be uncovered, piecing together what ultimately happened to them. It's pretty gruesome and tragic...and this show adds a f@cking demonic polar bear to their troubles, so isn't that amazing? It would be like adding a Megalodon Shark to "The Titanic", which needs to happen. Interestingly, the wrecks of both ships were discovered in 2014 and 2016 respectably. While the Erebus was more-or-less found in the place people suspected it would be, the Terror was much farther North, contradicting what were considered to be established facts. We know that the crew abandoned the ships and tried to find help on foot, because some items and letters were recovered during the initial few rescue operations. But this now implies that at least some of the crew returned, got the ship free from the ice and sailed further north...until presumably getting stuck again. Sorry for the history lesson, but I've always found this story fascinating and I was like "HOLY SHIT" when the ships were actually found. Now if they could only find the wreck of the Baychimo, a real life 'ghost ship' that had been abandoned in the 1930's and thought to have been crushed in the ice...only to be seen over the course of the next 30 years, she was seen in different locations- either floating or frozen in ice. When she was last spotted in 1969, the ship was clearly in poor condition, so it probably sank or was crushed in the ice shortly after that. 

As for the quality of the show itself, I was impressed by how well made it was for a TV production. The ships and costumes looked authentic enough for me...it should be noted that I'm not an expert on that kind of stuff though. The cinematography was really good and the pilot was heavy on atmosphere. If you appreciate mood and slow burn tension, this might be for you...I also am really enjoying the cast, who fit snugly in these types of roles. Jared Harris and Ciaran Hinds might not be recognizable names, but you will recognize them and they're the type of actors who add class to anything they appear in. But I also have to emphasize that this was slow...alienatingly slow and I think that might be a questionable decision for your pilot episode, which is supposed to snag viewers. I imagine most would grow tired of the depressing visuals and even more depressing character dynamics before even reaching the half way point. The demonic polar bear doesn't make an appearance until the very end of the pilot (which is 2 episodes) and it felt kind of out-of-place...probably because it's generally assumed the real expedition encountered no demonic polar bears... but we'll see where they go with it. 



Ennoea said:


> I finally watched Hellraiser. I think I've lost my appetite now.



Lightweight. 

Watch "Cannibal Holocaust", "Martyrs", "The Untold Story" or "Human Centipede 2" and then test your appetite...actually, don't watch "Human Centipede 2"...There is a lot of shitting in that movie, which I think to think is symbolic for the movie being shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2018)

Yeah, I watched hellraiser as a teen and felt nothing but bewilderment.

Never seen a single Human Centipede movie tho because watching people eat shit does nothing for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2018)

Don't get me wrong, I love "Hellraiser" and think it has one of the most interesting franchises in all of horror, but it's hardly the most gruesome of the genre. A lot of those schlocky Japanese movies gross me out more. Italy was also a haven for gorehounds during the 1970's and 80's. The 'eye' kill in "Zombie" still makes me cringe.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2018)

Martyrs did nothing for me. Human Centipede I saw and just found to be stupid. Didn't bother with the second one. 

I'm not sure what it was about Hellraiser. It's not worse than other similar films but I found it quite disturbing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Martyrs did nothing for me. Human Centipede I saw and just found to be stupid. Didn't bother with the second one.
> 
> I'm not sure what it was about Hellraiser. It's not worse than other similar films but I found it quite disturbing.



The 2nd one was a lot nastier than the first...but it was also more stupid. 

Hellraiser does make its gore part of the atmosphere, which is why it is more effective than most...maybe?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2018)

I guess so. It just had an overall messed up vibe. Also now I realise where Miura got his inspiration for God Hand from. They're literally cenobites.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 5, 2018)

Baywatch movie, 5 out of 10.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 5, 2018)

cabin in the woods

8/10

it is a solid movie imo, i didn't expect such plot... it's not your typical random teens meets monsters in an isolated place

but there was this ridiculous plothole


*Spoiler*: __ 



a button to unlock everything in the facility and no guards there...just


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2018)

I started watching Stranger Things and it's pretty good, although Im not quite hooked yet.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Martyrs did nothing for me. Human Centipede I saw and just found to be stupid. Didn't bother with the second one.
> 
> I'm not sure what it was about Hellraiser. It's not worse than other similar films but I found it quite disturbing.



The crazy woman vibe perhaps?


A Quiet Place has been getting raving reviews. I am interested.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 5, 2018)

*Annihilation - *6/10

Was disappointed by this. Lot of cliches and questionable editing. Still some good ideas in the movie though and the visuals of the 'Shimmer' were impressive. Really liked the demon bear thing too that was cool. Oh yeah and


*Spoiler*: __ 



The 'humanoid' at the end looked just like the alien from Under the Skin's true form.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

@Detective 

Holy fuck.  Disobedience is my most anticipated film of the year.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 6, 2018)

How have I not heard of that yet?

On a similar note, y'all need to watch Thelma.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Rachel McAdams in her prime in a lesbian movie!  Praise Allah!


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 6, 2018)

Absolutely Haram!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2018)

A Quiet Place: B+

It never crosses that threshold into truly terrifying or spectacular, but it was a very good horror flick.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2018)

*Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri
*
People who made this, knows about dramatic tension. 

Woody Harrelson fucking delivered, again. He's probably my favourite actor right now.

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2018)

24 Hours to Live: B-

Surprisingly decent low budgeted action flick starring Ethan Hawke. It has some intriguing ideas, but mostly works due to the stellar cast, some stunts that look so dangerous that one almost has to wonder if they were accidental and some flawless camerawork that captures so much more of the action than you would expect. The writing has some flaws, but it's a serviceable actioner.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 8, 2018)

A Wrinkle in Time.

The villain is a big blob of darkness that makes people be mean to each other. It sounds like something out of a book for 5y olds.

And how does the MC defeat it? By overcoming her teenage insecurities. I cringed the most when the little boy offered to turn her into the popular girl at school.

I was also disappointed at the movie's lack of creativity. When I read the plot summary, I was expecting to see amazing  and unique places across the universe. Not Earth replicas.

All in all, it is pure garbage. 0/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Lady Bird was robbed last year guys.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2018)

I think Three Billboards' winning was well deserved. Its dramatic tension was palpable and the acting was top-notched.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2018)

I watched the first season of "Stranger Things"...finally...I really enjoyed it. It's definitely easy to binge watch. My only complaint was the love triangle, as you have two potential love interests who are...um...very, very flawed as love interests? One is a self absorbed jock and the other is a bit if a creeper who will take your photos like some sort of stalker...Why should I be emotionally invested in this again? The damage to the narrative is limited though because both characters do develop, but the foundation of this love story was flawed.

Nevertheless, everything else worked on some level. I liked the kids. I liked the adults. I liked the mystery and I liked the thrills.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 8, 2018)

Woody Harrelson the GOAT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slice (Apr 9, 2018)

Annihilation 3/5

I would have loved a different ending sequence. Im not sure what - but something different. The scene with the copy dragged on, left too many questions, and was just not satisfying.

Ready Player One 4/5

I greatly enjoyed this and was almost tempted to pull the 5/5 but a few too many plot holes took it down a notch for me.
Still i had a lot of fun watching it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 9, 2018)

*The Babysitter - *7/10

Fun little movie. 

Hugo Weaving's niece was pretty good in this. She's got potential.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 9, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> *The Babysitter - *7/10
> 
> Fun little movie.
> 
> *Hugo Weaving's niece* was pretty good in this. She's got potential.



Wait, what..


----------



## Slice (Apr 10, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Wait, what..



if i am not mistaken the girl is easily mid 20s. So nothing to be shocked about.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2018)

Ugh, watching Stranger Things Season 2 and they're continuing with this obnoxious love triangle.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2018)

They drop it early on MH.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> They drop it early on MH.



The only way this can end in a way I will like is if she simply decides it's not going to work out with either of them and gently drops both. Not every female character needs a love interest, especially when choosing between two very flawed candidates. I'm only 2 episodes in, but I suspect she's going to end up with Jonathan, probably because the fanbase is warmer to the Jonathan archetype...even though he's a bit of a creeper. 

She should probably just hook up with the Carnosaur trilogy instead.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 10, 2018)

Slice said:


> if i am not mistaken the girl is easily mid 20s. So nothing to be shocked about.


It's not that dude. It just kinda came out of nowhere. And apparently I had this very limited mental image of Hugo Weaving and only associated him with his characters, never with his personal life, bc I don't ever remember reading anything too personal about him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 10, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> It's not that dude. It just kinda came out of nowhere. And apparently I had this very limited mental image of Hugo Weaving and only associated him with his characters, never with his personal life, bc I don't ever remember reading anything too personal about him.



Same honestly.

*Spoiler*: __ 








I can see the resemblance though.


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2018)

looks like margot robbie there tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 10, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> Same honestly.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I cannot tbh. Every time I try to picture him in my mind, Elrond appears.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2018)

A Quiet Place

Strongly reminds me of Tremors. Effective use of stifling silence to create tension.

Though it requires a great deal of suspension of disbelief to believe that humanity would be pushed to the brink of extinction by these creatures. They are blindly drawn to sound and vulnerable to gunshot, which render them easily baited and gathered/trapped in one place to be exterminated.

8.5/10


----------



## Slice (Apr 11, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> I cannot tbh. Every time I try to picture him in my mind, Elrond appears.



Elrond?

Even when i see scenes from LotR today i can only think "what is agent Smith doing in here?"


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 11, 2018)

Slice said:


> Elrond?
> 
> Even when i see scenes from LotR today i can only think "what is agent Smith doing in here?"


Idk man, must've stuck with me when I was a kid and crazy about LotR. I watched Matrix much later, in my adolescence.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2018)

Yasha said:


> A Quiet Place
> 
> Strongly reminds me of Tremors. Effective use of stifling silence to create tension.
> 
> ...


Yup in reality these aliens were made to look like a bigger threat than what they actually were.

Not saying they couldn't decimate an ill prepared town..but most of civilization?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2018)

Yasha said:


> A Quiet Place
> 
> Strongly reminds me of Tremors. Effective use of stifling silence to create tension.
> 
> ...



Don't say that in the Quiet Place thread though. People will hiss at you if you suggest any imperfections.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

I’m looking forward to Truth or Dare.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 11, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yup in reality these aliens were made to look like a bigger threat than what they actually were.
> 
> Not saying they couldn't decimate an ill prepared town..but most of civilization?





MartialHorror said:


> Don't say that in the Quiet Place thread though. People will hiss at you if you suggest any imperfections.



Then those people are as blind and as easily baited as those creatures. Because those are some glaringly obvious weaknesses to exploit. I can see pre-gunpowder human beating them with fire and steel, let alone modern civilization.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2018)

Shanghai Noon: B

Solid entertainment.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> *The Babysitter - *7/10
> 
> Fun little movie.
> 
> Hugo Weaving's niece was pretty good in this. She's got potential.


Are you talking about the Netflix movie?  The babysitter brings over some friends when the kid is asleep and they do some crazy cult related shit?

I thought it was decent for a free Netflix movie.


----------



## Slice (Apr 12, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Idk man, must've stuck with me when I was a kid and crazy about LotR. I watched Matrix much later, in my adolescence.


Have we reached the point where you have to feel old because you saw Matrix in cinemas when it was released?


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 12, 2018)

Slice said:


> Have we reached the point where you have to feel old because you saw Matrix in cinemas when it was released?


Umm, I think so.. 

I'm 1995 dude, so math that out.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2018)

Quiet Place

Really cool set pieces but you really have to ignore some glaring pot holes which I won't get in to. But well made and some great scenes littered throughout.

And I agree. Far fetched that they'd wipe out humanity.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

@Yasha 

Imitation Game is so fucking good dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

Truth or Dare:  B-

This is some stupid shit.  But it's also my genre.  I was entertained.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2018)

@Rukia

The Lobster is fucking Ace.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 13, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Quiet Place
> 
> Really cool set pieces but you really have to ignore some glaring pot holes which I won't get in to. But well made and some great scenes littered throughout.
> 
> And I agree. Far fetched that they'd wipe out humanity.


I thought it was far fetched that any humans survived at all tbh.

There are plot holes, as expected for such a movie, but it was really original and refreshing. And it was really well made for a horror movie, so kudos!

*7/10*


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> I thought it was far fetched that any humans survived at all tbh.
> 
> There are plot holes, as expected for such a movie, but it was really original and refreshing. And it was really well made for a horror movie, so kudos!
> 
> *7/10*


Not really. Once people knew it was sound. Gather them in an area and bomb them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 13, 2018)

I think that might've taken much longer than you anticipate.
By the point people'd figure them out(noise inevitable during), they'd already be wiped out judging from the aliens' overpowered strength, agility and speed.

I've seen an endless amount of zombie movies in which humanity gets wiped out by a much inferior foe, not just to these aliens, but to humans.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2018)

Zombies in Train to Busan are also blind and drawn to sound. But they are far more dangerous to humanity because they are infectious. If there is anything that could wipe out mankind, it's virus or epidemic outbreak.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2018)

Rampage: B-

I admit...I have fun with it. It's dumb, silly and sometimes amazingly stupid, with some of the worst villains that I've ever seen and director must've told Jeffrey Dean Morgan to just reprise his role as Negan, albeit as a 'good guy', because that's what he's doing and. The action scenes are awesome though and I'm perfectly content with absurd stuff like flying wolves and the Rock making quips during life-or-death situations...but even I struggled with him no-selling a gut shot and holding his own in an elaborate battle with a giant wolf AND a giant crocodile.  

That's John Cena's gimmick, thank you very much!


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2018)

The wolf CGI looks crappy in the trailer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2018)

Didn't really stand out as bad in the actual movie. The only part that seemed odd to me was when it interacts with a dog. For me, the biggest special effect failing was that the size of the crocodile was inconsistent. Sometimes it makes the other monsters look tiny. Other times it's at a more reasonable size.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 14, 2018)

*Ready Player One - *6/10

Wasn't bad but it wasn't amazing either. Visuals are pretty cool but I felt like the story and overall message that Spielberg was trying to deliver got heavily muddled. Didn't like the token minority kids that were in the High Five either. But man... so many references. Loved the Shining Sequence and 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mechagodzilla




Olivia Cooke was pretty good. Hannah John-Kamen was also a random highlight as the henchwoman, I forgot she was cast in the movie. Her character reminded a lot of Sylvia Hoeks character in Blade Runner 2049. Excited to see her as Ghost in the new Ant-man movie now.

I like Ben Mendelsohn and his acting was fine, but I swear this is the fifth time I've seen him play a sniveling, evil corrupt bureaucrat. He pulls it off so well though so I can see why he repeatedly gets these type of parts.


----------



## Slice (Apr 14, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> Didn't like the token minority kids that were in the High Five either. But man... so many references.
> 
> Hannah John-Kamen was also a random highlight as the henchwoman, I forgot she was cast in the movie.



The other characters didn't strike me as token minorities. And in a group of five with two white people they aren't even the minority.  

I agree on John-Kamen being one fine as hell woman.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 14, 2018)

Last Resident Evil. It was fun, but they edited the fuck out of the action in a negative way.

5,5 out of 10.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> *Ready Player One - *6/10
> 
> Wasn't bad but it wasn't amazing either. Visuals are pretty cool but I felt like the story and overall message that Spielberg was trying to deliver got heavily muddled. Didn't like the token minority kids that were in the High Five either. But man... so many references. Loved the Shining Sequence and
> 
> ...


good analysis.  Women the best part of the show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2018)

A Crooked House: B

An adaptation of an Agatha Christie novel, with an all-star cast, about a sleuth trying to solve the murder of the wealthy family patriarch, where the suspects are his crooked relatives. It's flawed, as it has some pacing issues and it's sometimes difficult to keep track of who is who, but there is some great dialogue, a great cast, some interesting visuals and an engaging mystery...even though I solved it like the Master Movie Sleuth/ Sexual Tyrannosaurus Rex that I am.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

Happy Death Day!

B+

This was a lot of fun.

And the lead did a great job transforming.  She was the absolute worst character but was totally redeemed by the end of the film.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 15, 2018)

*A Quiet Place - 7/10
*
Good movie.

Had some issues with it, but it's a satisfying hour and thirty of suspense. TBH I was surprised that they actually


*Spoiler*: __ 



Killed off Krasinski's character. Seems like something a test audience would react to negatively and the studio would change it, but kudos.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

Yo if anyone else sees Truth or Dare.

Tell me Olivia didn’t do Penelope wrong as hell!  Penelope shielded her and was forgotten 5 seconds later.  That wasn’t right guys.  Smh.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> A Crooked House: B
> 
> An adaptation of an Agatha Christie novel, with an all-star cast, about a sleuth trying to solve the murder of the wealthy family patriarch, where the suspects are his crooked relatives. It's flawed, as it has some pacing issues and it's sometimes difficult to keep track of who is who, but there is some great dialogue, a great cast, some interesting visuals and an engaging mystery...even though I solved it like the Master Movie Sleuth/ Sexual Tyrannosaurus Rex that I am.



Wasn't a fan of this novel. Rely too much on the shocking twist which wasn't very shocking to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Wasn't a fan of this novel. Rely too much on the shocking twist which wasn't very shocking to me.



Yeah if the twist was the same, I thought it was obvious from the beginning.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah if the twist was the same, I thought it was obvious from the beginning.




*Spoiler*: __ 



A child murdered her grandpa？


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

Fucking Hagrid.  Every time I go to universal he lets his dragon escape.  Smfh.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

I check out Harry Potter, I go to Margaritaville, sometimes I go to a movie too.  Universal City is great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2018)

Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> A child murdered her grandpa？



Yup.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually kind of liked the twist just in that this kid had been absorbing all of the negative qualities of the family members until it made her a monster. The heroine even cries "What have we done to her!" and I liked that. But the little girl has a voice over narration explaining everything in such a heavy handed way that was lame...especially as the actress was over-selling it a bit too much. 

I don't know how faithful it is to the book and there are some flaws with the narrative that might be more seamless in a novel format, but the movie mostly works because of the cast and the dialogue. You get Glenn Close, Julian Sands, Christina Hendricks, Gillian Anderson, Terence Stamp and the rest are recognizable for their faces, if not their names. They're all having fun and get some snappy dialogue to work with, so their interactions kept me engaged. 

I figured the little girl would be the killer just because she was the only one who was never suspected of being the killer...this is the biggest problem with the murder mystery formula.


----------



## Slice (Apr 16, 2018)

The 2015 Fantastic Four was on TV yesterday.

God damn what a steaming pile of shit this is.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiny (Apr 16, 2018)

Slice said:


> The 2015 Fantastic Four was on TV yesterday.
> 
> God damn what a steaming pile of shit this is.



pure garbage

at least MCU saved people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Slice said:


> The 2015 Fantastic Four was on TV yesterday.
> 
> God damn what a steaming pile of shit this is.


Really bad Doctor Doom.  Really bad climactic battle in a boring ass wasteland.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 16, 2018)

*Annihilation
*
Scientifically unsound but has some cool ideas. 

7.7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2018)

I finished Stranger Things Season 2. I would say as a whole, it's not quite as tightly written as its predecessor, even though it does what most 2nd seasons should do, which is expand on the supporting cast. There are moments of questionable writing and Episode 7 was pretty weak. It felt out-of-place and had a bad spot on the line-up, as it follows one of the best cliffhangers of the show. I also found myself wondering if some of the new additions (Max and her crazy brother) were necessary. Oh, and the love triangle still sucks. Also, was it just me or did Nancy and Jonathan seriously not consider what would've happened if they successfully closed down the lab...while that rift was still there? F@cking teenagers.

I did like what they did with a lot of the supporting cast though. I felt like all of the kids were more well rounded, we get to see more sides to Joyce, Hopper and Eleven and this season made me a fan of Steve. I love how his bat has become one of the major selling points of the show. The special effects have improved and the escape from Hawkins lab was easily the most intense, riveting segment of "Stranger Things", period. It's a strong season season, only slightly inferior to the first.

But even though I like the show as a whole, I do think it's a little overrated. I think it's good, but not great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2018)

Man Vs: C+

This is available on netflix streaming, about a reality TV survivalist being stalked by someone...or something...in the middle of the northern Ontario wilderness. Surprisingly, this is NOT a found footage feature. The main actor does a good job at carrying the movie and it moved swiftly enough to keep me engaged, but the finale relies on some really bad CGI effects. Some interesting concepts though and it's maybe worth watching if you're just streaming it off netflix.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2018)

The episode that focused on 11 in Stranger Things sucked ass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2018)

Children of the Corn: Runaway- D

This will be the last of those cheap, shitty, Children of the Corn sequels, as Stephen King gets the rights back later this year. This isn't as bad as a lot of the others, thanks to the cast, who deserve better. But it's still pretty dull.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanos doesn't have a prayer.  The Avengers are gonna avenge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2018)

The Siege of Jadotville: B

It was a very well crafted flick, with some exceptional set pieces and tension. I kind of felt like its desire to reference the real life events surrounding it made the movie come across as a little unfocused. Also, I have to assume that the movie was afraid of being a sausage fest, so shoehorned in some attractive women in small roles just to keep things balanced. It felt REALLY forced to me, as the way it played out made me think they were going to have bigger roles...but nope! They have their individual scenes and despite the fanfare accompanying them, they never appear again.

By the way, this is a netflix original, making the production values stand out as even more impressive. It's a solid war thriller overall, certainly worth streaming if you get the chance.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2018)

Company of Wolves: B-

What...the...fuck? I had no idea what to make of this. A young girl, sick in her bed in modern (1980's) times, dreams about a variation of the 'Little Red Riding Hood' story...and characters within that story tell other stories, which comprise of a large portion of the running time. It's sometimes artsy and is always campy and I was often lost as to WTF was happening. I'm sure there is a coming-of-age metaphor here. I did love the grim fairy tail visual style though and it does boast some of the most grotesque werewolf transformations ever. The effects aren't always convincing, but they're imaginative and gruesome. It's a bizarre watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2018)

Godzilla: Planet of the Monsters: C

I don't like it when CG animation is stylized to resemble anime, as I feel it dilutes the appeal of both CG animation and traditional anime. There are certainly a handful of awesome moments where it utilizes its medium to its advantage and I respect the ambitions of the storyline...even if its potential is left unexplored. Most of the dialogue seems to be explaining stuff for the audience and the first 10 minutes is crammed with so much back-story that I think it should've been its own movie. I mean, you have monsters attacking, aliens arriving, Mechagodzilla failing, humans fleeing the planet, heroes rebelling and grandparents dying even before the story actually begins. The characters are incredibly bland too, with the hero being a watered down Eren from "Attack on Titan". It moved fast enough though to where I was never bored or frustrated, just a little indifferent.

Blood Glacier: B-

it's a decent homage to John Carpenter's "The Thing". I liked the effects and there is some tense moments, but holy hell are the characters sometimes unbelievably stupid. You're scientists who just discovered something insanely important...and a minister is coming, who is imperative for funding their operation...and you decide to keep it a secret? Even though this 'important discovery' has proven to be dangerous? Also, the ex-girlfriend decides to tell the hero that she aborted their baby...right after he had just put down his dog...in the middle of the potential apocalypse...bad timing, yo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2018)

Am I the only one who sees anything anymore?

Welcome to Willits: C-

It's sort of a low rent version of "Tucker and Dale Vs Evil", except it's not as clever, funny or exciting. There are some good moments here and there. The alien effects look good and the cast does well, with the meth head "protagonists" elevating every scene they're in. Dolph Lundgren has this strange re-occurring cameo as himself in some cheesy TV show that seems to function as the subconscious of the main character. There are also some funny moments too, but the tone was all over the place. The movie couldn't make up its mind whether it's supposed to be funny or whether it's supposed to be taken seriously. There are times when it's just kind of disturbing and as good as the meth head leads are, maybe they were a bit too convincing in their roles as there's just something tragic about watching them deteriorate. It was hard to find humor out of it. Anyway, I saw it on netflix, so it's not a bad watch on that medium, but it's only worth checking out if you like schlocky horror-comedies- even the weaker ones- and you have nothing else better to do.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yo if anyone else sees Truth or Dare.
> 
> Tell me Olivia didn’t do Penelope wrong as hell!  Penelope shielded her and was forgotten 5 seconds later.  That wasn’t right guys.  Smh.



*Truth or Dare - *5/10

Yo

I didn't even realize the Penelope girl died. I thought it was just a plot hole and I had to wikipedia to realize what happened.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> *Truth or Dare - *5/10
> 
> Yo
> 
> I didn't even realize the Penelope girl died. I thought it was just a plot hole and I had to wikipedia to realize what happened.


I don't know that the gay Asian was treated much better tbh.

They got over his death pretty quickly too.

The lead male actor that died at the end needs to be mentioned.  He's a horrible actor. Nothing he said was believable.

So it's obviously a really dumb movie.  But that's what I liked about.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 27, 2018)

*Avengers: Infinity War - 8/10*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 27, 2018)

Just got home from Infinity War, I got to agree with Bluebeard. 8/10

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 27, 2018)

*Conspiracy - 7/10
*
Kenneth Branagh's acting was fantastic in this. So was Stanley Tucci's. And I think the movie does a really good job of showing that the Nazis were human but at the same time so bizarrely amoral that they almost come off as aliens by the end of the movie. Kind of boring though but still a good movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2018)

Avengers: Infinity War- A

It's more of an event than a movie, so keep in mind the rating reflects how much I enjoyed it as such. I don't necessarily think it's a 'great movie', but it was a great experience. The special effects and action scenes are probably the best the MCU has ever offered, with the cinematography rivaling "Thor: Ragnarok", which I thought was the best in that regard. The cast is pretty well balanced all things considered, although I was taken aback how much the marketing played up the involvement of Black Panther and Captain America. They aren't in it THAT much. The movie focuses mostly on Thanos, Iron Man, Doctor Strange, the Guardians of the Galaxy, the Scarlett Witch, Thor and maybe Spider-Man. I actually thought Black Panther's Chief bodyguard (I can't think of her name right now, sorry) had more memorable moments and lines than Black Panther did. Nevertheless, I did kind of like how War Machine gets a little bit more attention than he usually gets. There are also some surprise cameos as well. I love how the fanbase thinks they're so smart in predicting what would happen, but there are some genuine surprises that I did not see coming. I laughed at almost all of the jokes and it's great seeing so many unusual interactions. The chemistry is just great all around. But it also has some tear jerking moments as well. The tone was...mostly steady? I will say this, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



there are a few 'deaths' early on that I felt lacked impact. In the case of Idris Elba, it felt like they were getting rid of him because there was no more place for him in the overarching story. I'm surprised he lasted this long. But I feel Loki's death was lacking. Not sure why. Just seemed like it should've been a bigger moment. As much as I hate to say it, "Thor 2" handled his fake death a lot better.




The audience I saw it with were vocal in their pleasure. There is one moment surrounding Thor when everyone erupted in cheers. Great crowd. They must be fans, because when the Deadpool 2 trailer came on, they laughed hard at the DCU jab.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Apr 28, 2018)

An A from Martial. Wow.

Now I would like to see an A from Enno.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2018)

Lol I'm going to see it now. I'll let you know how it is Yasha.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2018)

Yasha have you seen A Silent Voice??


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 28, 2018)

Avengers infinity war 9.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Apr 28, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Yasha have you seen A Silent Voice??



Not yet. But I remember checking out its trailer before. Good?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Not yet. But I remember checking out its trailer before. Good?


It's fantastic. I think you'll like it. One of the best films I've seen recently.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2018)

Avengers: Infinity Wars

It's hard to rate this because the film is a culmination of 10 years of build up. But gotta admit it's pretty good for what it is. There's alot packed in one film and for the most part the pacing works and the action is decent. There's too much packed in the film though and so by the time the last fight comes I found myself alittle zoning out .

But Russo know their audience and have alot of love for the property and it shows (unlike mr snyder). It's basically the best gift fans could get. Fun ride.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Personally the film would have been better without the Wakanda sequence. I feel it dragged the film down




B


----------



## Shiny (Apr 28, 2018)

avengers:  10/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Pretty Little Liars Seasons 1-3:  B+

This is a gem available on Netflix.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ae (Apr 28, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Avengers: Infinity War- A
> 
> It's more of an event than a movie, so keep in mind the rating reflects how much I enjoyed it as such. I don't necessarily think it's a 'great movie', but it was a great experience.
> 
> The audience I saw it with were vocal in their pleasure. There is one moment surrounding Thor when everyone erupted in cheers. Great crowd. They must be fans, because when the Deadpool 2 trailer came on, they laughed hard at the DCU jab.



I agree with this sentiment. It’s decent as a film, but a 9 on how entertaining and fun it was. My crowd was pretty vocal as well. I think they erupted in cheers and applause the loudest when Cap showed up though. But Thor definitely stole the show. The crowd popped for everything he did with Spider-Man a close we second.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Avengers 3:  B.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 28, 2018)

With two of our harshest Marvel critics rating it a B, now I'm setting my expectations high going in to see it.


----------



## Rios (Apr 29, 2018)

Blade Runner 2049

Rating.............I couldn't even finish it so I rate it "The Revenant level" or "can't watch till the end, sorry". Too sophisticated for a caveman like me. I watch movies to fight the boredom, not to fall asleep faster. 

The plot is the most basic crap ever. So clone mommy and daddy......ops, replicant, can have children. And our protagonist is one. The film needs about 2 hours to establish that even though an average viewer can figure it out way quicker, before the pointless orphanage and whatever the hell that weird weak immunity system girl was about. Of course I am not an average viewer, I am dumber and even I got it before the movie finished with that plot thread. Rated D for deep.

Ok then, so I read some opinions before watching, apparently there is low amount of action which is fine because the first one was low on it too. They weren't wrong. Unless there is some big fight by the end I missed(poor me) I can watch the news and find more violence. Definitely not an action flick.

Whatever, plot and action blew, the whole thing is more of an experience and I am going on a journey with the character exploring this fascinating take on the future. Except everything is sterile as fuck. In an earlier scene when he goes back to his station there were no other flying cars in the air. None. One would think with this much overpopulation and buildings this high they'd be a common thing. Budget reasons? It keeps going and going - vast lifeless spaces with no movement, nothing to catch my eye. And people say the Star Wars prequels were a CGI fest without identity, wow.

Characters then. Likable people I want to root for and see them succeed. No again. Mr. Gosling has the same face and monotone voice throughout(except for a weird GODDAMNIT outburst). Could have hired Keanu Reeves and gotten similar results but guess he is not marketable enough. The other people either have very little screen time, are way too weird or straight up unlikable. There was nobody I cared about, not even Harrison Ford, sorry. Oh wait, the computer program was actually pretty adorable. If in the future we can get someone like her in our homes I'd be up for that(would be extremely expensive though but one can dream). A virtual girlfriend being more human than everybody else might have been a point they were trying to make, I dunno.

Well, I am actually excited for my future. The new Robocop and Total Recall are getting bad reviews which means they are going to be a hell of a more exciting than this thing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 29, 2018)

Murder on the Orient Express (1974): A-/A

Love it!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2018)

Russos > Zach Snyder


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2018)

Yasha said:


> With two of our harshest Marvel critics rating it a B, now I'm setting my expectations high going in to see it.



Rukia was likely saying this because he was able to purchase massive stock options with Disney, and is now securing his future growth returns from his intial investment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2018)

It was a good movie.  Hard to complain about tbh.


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2018)

Also, I have officially now unlocked the following continents from my travels:

North America
South America
Europe
Asia
Australia/Oceania

Now only Antarctica and Africa remain. I have no interest in the former, but I shall visit the latter in the future for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wave (Apr 29, 2018)

Avengers

10/10


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It was a good movie.  Hard to complain about tbh.



I have decided to wait on watching Infinity War until next year. Then will watch it right before seeing it's direct sequel, to make one large movie event experience.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2018)

A is a fucking mastermind.  Always ten steps ahead of the liars.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> Also, I have officially now unlocked the following continents from my travels:
> 
> North America
> South America
> ...



Check in to Madagascar.


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> A is a fucking mastermind.  Always ten steps ahead of the liars.



Do you mean Pretty Little Liars? I have to ask, you seem to randomly prop up that show. Is it really that good?


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Check in to Madagascar.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2018)

Detective said:


>



Or Mauritius.

These 2 are the only African countries I'm interested in visiting.


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Or Mauritius.
> 
> These 2 are the only African countries I'm interested in visiting.



My plan was actually starting in South Africa and working my way north, but with the whole drought issue, that has been postponed for a bit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> Do you mean Pretty Little Liars? I have to ask, you seem to randomly prop up that show. Is it really that good?


it's a show starring 4 or 5 teen girls wearing little dresses and having slumber parties or someshit...ofc he's gonna love it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> Do you mean Pretty Little Liars? I have to ask, you seem to randomly prop up that show. Is it really that good?


No it's pretty stupid.  Still enjoying it though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 30, 2018)

*Aliens *(1986): 7

Alien > Aliens. Cameron basically remade Terminator with Xenomorphs. Tell me I'm wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marco 8 Ball Palma (Apr 30, 2018)

John Wick 2 again. Amazing.


----------



## Ae (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No it's pretty stupid.  Still enjoying it though.


Lucy Hale is a the dollar store Selena Gomez, but she can still get it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Ae said:


> Lucy Hale is a the dollar store Selena Gomez, but she can still get it.


I’m curious to see if a different girl is the hottest by the time the show ends.  I’m in season three.

Right now I go:

1- Aria
2- Hanna
3- Spencer
4- Emily


----------



## Ae (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m curious to see if a different girl is the hottest by the time the show ends.  I’m in season three.
> 
> Right now I go:
> 
> ...



I’d agree with the first two, but I’ll give a slight edge to Emily over Spencer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2018)

Paddington: B

It's a very cute, charming movie. 



Ae said:


> *Aliens *(1986): 7
> 
> Alien > Aliens. Cameron basically remade Terminator with Xenomorphs. Tell me I'm wrong.



You're wrong.


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2018)

@Yasha 

Yo, I posted a few pictures from the China/Australia trip in the NBA thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marco 8 Ball Palma (May 1, 2018)

American Ninja 1. 7 out of 10.


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2018)

Detective said:


> @Yasha
> 
> Yo, I posted a few pictures from the China/Australia trip in the NBA thread.



Post them here, mate. This thread deserves more activity.


*Avengers: Infinity War
*
What makes this the best Avengers movie thus far? One-word answer: Thanos.

9/10


----------



## Marco 8 Ball Palma (May 1, 2018)

Finally finished Pistol Whipped. Rough one. 4/10 for Steven Segal and his ego project.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 1, 2018)

The Battle Wizard from Shaw brothers. Fuck it 8 out of 10 for crazy.


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2018)

I agree with Thanos' ideal. An effective solution needs not be popular, it only has to work. If a company is on the brink of collapse due to bulging workforce, what do you do? You reduce/freeze hiring (analogous to China's birth control policy). If that's too little too late? You lay off people or risk the company going under causing everyone to become jobless. Same should apply to the overpopulation problem fighting for limited resources. What if genocide is the only solution? Thanos is making a tough decision, but I think it's the right one to make.


----------



## Marco 8 Ball Palma (May 1, 2018)

*Cybernetics Guardian* anime.

6 out of 10.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I agree with Thanos' ideal. An effective solution needs not be popular, it only has to work. If a company is on the brink of collapse due to bulging workforce, what do you do? You reduce/freeze hiring (analogous to China's birth control policy). If that's too little too late? You lay off people or risk the company going under causing everyone to become jobless. Same should apply to the overpopulation problem fighting for limited resources. What if genocide is the only solution? Thanos is making a tough decision, but I think it's the right one to make.


Problem is it's not enough. It'll take Earth 20 or so years to go back to a high birth rate.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2018)

Ae said:


> *Aliens *(1986): 7
> 
> Alien > Aliens. Cameron basically remade Terminator with Xenomorphs. Tell me I'm wrong.


In no way is it Terminator


----------



## Marco 8 Ball Palma (May 1, 2018)

I would like to see that argument fleshed out.


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2018)

I have a confession. Apparently got a thing for Asians now. I'm ashamed to be such a weab like Yasha and Enno, I blame BTS. The girls are cute too I guess.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> In no way is it Terminator



But it is a lot like "Carnosaur 2".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2018)

Ae said:


> I have a confession. Apparently got a thing for Asians now. I'm ashamed to be such a weab like Yasha and Enno, I blame BTS. The girls are cute too I guess.


Smh


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Problem is it's not enough. It'll take Earth 20 or so years to go back to a high birth rate.



After the population is reduced by half, birth control policy can take over. If it's not effective, Thanos can snap his finger every century or so.

Steve's "Don't trade life for life" sounds noble at face value, but he's not looking at the long term and merely ignoring the dire problems caused by overpopulation.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2018)

Yasha said:


> After the population is reduced by half, birth control policy can take over. If it's not effective, Thanos can snap his finger every century or so.
> 
> Steve's "Don't trade life for life" sounds noble at face value, but he's not looking at the long term and merely ignoring the dire problems caused by overpopulation.



Would he be able to do it again? The gauntlet looked pretty fucked up after he snapped those fingers.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2018)

Fuck Daniel Larusso!


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2018)

Yasha said:


> After the population is reduced by half, birth control policy can take over. If it's not effective, Thanos can snap his finger every century or so.
> 
> Steve's "Don't trade life for life" sounds noble at face value, but he's not looking at the long term and merely ignoring the dire problems caused by overpopulation.



Given the glove looked fucked I doubt he could do that again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Ae (May 3, 2018)

*Army of Darkness*: Dissapointing/10

_A Simple Plan_ is better than both _Evil Dead_


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2018)

Kids are fucking stupid.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 3, 2018)

Ae said:


> *Army of Darkness*: Dissapointing/10
> 
> _A Simple Plan_ is better than both _Evil Dead_



And "Carnosaur III: Primal Species" is better than "Vertigo".


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2018)

The Final Terror: D

An 80's slasher movie that utilizes the familiar 'killer in the woods' scenario, although I don't mind this as I've always been partial to the genre and setting. This is remembered for only a few reasons, the first being that the original print was lost as every copy of the movie you see is pieced together from multiple prints loaned from private collectors. The 2nd is that most of the cast went on to achieve various levels of fame after this, the most prominent probably being the director, who later on directed "The Fugitive". Unfortunately, it's a pretty bad movie and an incredibly subpar slasher. I like how the film draws influences from the Vietnam War, with some characters even being military veterans. But the characters are so aggressively dumb and unlikable...and the body count is both depressingly low and the gore tame for its time period. Nothing jumped out at me as compelling, whether it's the visuals or the tension. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## Slice (May 5, 2018)

Back from our vacation in southern France.

What a beautiful place.

But damn those french and their aversion to speaking english.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2018)

Slice said:


> Back from our vacation in southern France.
> 
> What a beautiful place.
> 
> But damn those french and their aversion to speaking english.


You talking about Nice?  I have been meaning to go back.


----------



## Slice (May 5, 2018)

Had a one week trip by car through the Provence followed by another week at the sea to relax.
Did not visit Nice but several other towns and cities.
The entire region is definitely worth a visit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2018)

Security: D-

Antonia Banderes action movie...It's pretty bad. The characters are annoying, the dialogue is so lame that Ben Kingsley looks embarrassed and the dim lighting ruins any appeal the action or setting could have had.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

I'm going to go to Catalina for a couple of days.  Just to enjoy the sun and relax.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2018)

Veronica: A-

From the director of "[Rec]", this can be streamed on netflix. It's a pretty freaky horror movie, although the story is pretty conventional. Lots of style and tension.


----------



## Slice (May 11, 2018)

Avengers 3

This is technically not a good movie.
But it somehow manages to be a damn lot of _fun_.

The kind of film to watch once and enjoy a lot, but better to never touch again because then the flaws you see will just keep piling up.

4/5


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

Speaking of fun.

Check out that Cobra Kai tv series when you get a chance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (May 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Speaking of fun.
> 
> Check out that Cobra Kai tv series when you get a chance.


I watched like the first 10min, and I dropped it. Looked kinda cheap.

On another note, I've binged The Horror and it's easily one of the best shows I've ever seen.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> I watched like the first 10min, and I dropped it. Looked kinda cheap.
> 
> On another note, I've binged The Horror and it's easily one of the best shows I've ever seen.


It was surprisingly really good.

And it helps that a lot of the older members around here like me, Detective, Ghost.. it helps that we are really passionate about the Karate Kid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (May 11, 2018)

That's quite alright, makes sense. I have very fond memories of it as a kid tbh, used to go crazy about it. But it doesn't seem to spark any nostalgia unfortunately.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

I watched the new 50 shades of grey.  And honestly the sex was boring.  The nudity was boring.  I feel like I have seen Dakota Johnson naked more than any other woman in my life.

I was dying for one of Dakota's friends to get naked. Or even Christian's mom!  Give me a little more variety!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> I watched like the first 10min, and I dropped it. Looked kinda cheap.



You are dead to me.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Speaking of fun.
> 
> Check out that Cobra Kai tv series when you get a chance.



Yo, I finally had a chance to see Ready Player One. Aside from a nostalgic soundtrack, I found there were two moments that really stood out.

1. THATS A FUCKING GUNDAM!
2. IRON GIANT WITH DAT THUMBS UP

Decent film otherwise, but 7/10 tier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2018)

@~Gesy~

One of my kittens that I left at my friend's house died. We suspect he was tortured to death by a kid living next door. His body was found being covered under a bin. My friend said the kid has a history of bullying animals, eg. throwing stones at cat, poking chick's eyes. I went to my friend's house today and saw the kid. I thought about running him over but thought better of it. I have one more kitten left at my friend's house. If anything happens to him, I swear I am going to chop off the little psycho's hands.Fucking cat killer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Liverbird (May 13, 2018)

Detective said:


> You are dead to me.


Dude, I've been very picky on shows lately. Cobra Kai just seemed too suspicious to me to go on any further. I watched Killing Eve instead.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)

Detective said:


> Yo, I finally had a chance to see Ready Player One. Aside from a nostalgic soundtrack, I found there were two moments that really stood out.
> 
> 1. THATS A FUCKING GUNDAM!
> 2. IRON GIANT WITH DAT THUMBS UP
> ...


That was a pretty sick Godzilla too.

Even Martial must have jumped out of his seat when he saw Sorrento activate it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2018)

Yasha said:


> @~Gesy~
> 
> One of my kittens that I left at my friend's house died. We suspect he was tortured to death by a kid living next door. His body was found being covered under a bin. My friend said the kid has a history of bullying animals, eg. throwing stones at cat, poking chick's eyes. I went to my friend's house today and saw the kid. I thought about running him over but thought better of it. I have one more kitten left at my friend's house. If anything happens to him, I swear I am going to chop off the little psycho's hands.Fucking cat killer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (May 13, 2018)

Since we’re recommending shows, The End of the F***ing World is brilliant and everyone should check it out.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)

People that abuse animals are absolute scum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2018)

Been watching Children of the Whale and it's pretty good.

Also run the psycho over Yasha.


----------



## Ae (May 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> People that abuse animals are absolute scum.


But you’re not vegan so...


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2018)

Yasha said:


> @~Gesy~
> 
> One of my kittens that I left at my friend's house died. We suspect he was tortured to death by a kid living next door. His body was found being covered under a bin. My friend said the kid has a history of bullying animals, eg. throwing stones at cat, poking chick's eyes. I went to my friend's house today and saw the kid. I thought about running him over but thought better of it. I have one more kitten left at my friend's house. If anything happens to him, I swear I am going to chop off the little psycho's hands.Fucking cat killer.



You would be stopping a future serial killer in the making, Yash.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That was a pretty sick Godzilla too.
> 
> Even Martial must have jumped out of his seat when he saw Sorrento activate it.



Damn Straight!

I finished watching "The Terror", a fictionalized re-telling of the Franklin Expedition. I say fictionalized because I assume the HMS Erebus and the HMS Terror weren't harassed by demon bears. It's slow...very slow at times...but captivating and very well made.


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Also run the psycho over Yasha.



Is there a way of stopping him from hurting animals short of hurting him? I am not sure threat would work on psycho even though he is only like 8 years old. Threatening to cut off his hands might even give him ideas and fuel his sick fantasy.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Is there a way of stopping him from hurting animals short of hurting him? I am not sure threat would work on psycho even though he is only like 8 years old. Threatening to cut off his hands might even give him ideas and fuel his sick fantasy.



Speak to his parents?


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)

Just hit him in the face with a baseball bat.  Break his ribs.  And tell him you will kill him if you ever see him harm another animal.


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Speak to his parents?



According to my friend, his parents are divorced and don't live with him. A grandma takes care of him. He once cut his grandma's hair while she was asleep because she scolded him. Doesn't sound like she has control over him. Another ominous sign that he is going to be a threat to the society.



Rukia said:


> Just hit him in the face with a baseball bat.  Break his ribs.  And tell him you will kill him if you ever see him harm another animal.



As much as I hate children, I don't have what it takes to hurt them. Unless they push me beyond the limit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)

I would kill someone if they hit my dog.

But you are right.  Premeditating my attack because I'm offended on behalf of other animals would be a lot harder.


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2018)

If I saw him doing it, I might have killed him. But now it's just our speculation. We have no proof.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Didi (May 14, 2018)

Take his favourite stuffed animal and mutilate it the same way he did the cat
that'll send a message


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2018)

Death Wish 8/10

It isn't exactly amazing. Really straightforward story about a man avenging his wife's death and it was accomplished without much trouble.

What I really loved about the movie is that it was delightfully Right wing. Considering that almost everything in mainstream entertainment is Left leaning, it's really nice to be thrown a bone.

There is also a bonus enjoyment in reading the reviews written by offended critics at Rotten Tomatoes. Endless complaints about it being a "male fantasy" and pro gun ownership.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2018)

Tremors: A Cold Day in Hell- D-

Ugh, the humor was annoying, the dialogue was terrible and the acting was obnoxiously broad. The effects aren't bad, but the editing and direction kind of are.

Sadly, this is probably the worst of the franchise. "Tremors 3" might've been inferior from a technical perspective, but at least it had a little bit of charm to it.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 15, 2018)

Nerve. Did not like the ending. 6/10.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 16, 2018)

Black Panther. 6,5. Love the CIA or hate it, make up your mind.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2018)

Avengers Infinity War: B+

I saw it again with my Mom as a Mothers Day present and this time...I felt the runningtime a little bit more. There were even a few moments that I saw as an excuse for a bathroom break. Yet when it's amazing, it's pretty amazing.


----------



## Yasha (May 17, 2018)

Deadpool 2 - 7/10


----------



## Liverbird (May 17, 2018)

_*Avengers: Infinity War*(2018) -_ *7.5*/10

So uhm I just want to say that, I've not been a fan of Marvel movies even though I like the Marvel Universe, and I'd say I've rated the rest of the stuff they've done like 3 or 4 out of 10. 

I was curious, and excited I have to admit, to see Thanos on the big screen at last. He's a formidable and intimidating character and one I've always liked. 
I have to admit that Thanos delivered! I loved him, and I think Brolin did an excellent job(inb4 CGI duh).
Infinity War has to be the best Marvel movie I've seen yet, by far. There was a lot going on and countless characters to manage by Marvel, but I think they did an alright job. 
It has its downsides, but it's an overall very good movie if you're familiar with the M.U.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bluebeard (May 17, 2018)

*Game Night *- 8/10

It’s nice to find a comedy nowadays that’s actually pretty damn funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2018)

Halloweed: F

Why the f@ck did I watch this? The title amused me, so I gave it a shot and about 10 minutes in, I thought to myself: "This sucks. I don't want to watch this anymore."...but I did...and it gets worse.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2018)

*Sigh* I watch a lot of shit.

Winchester: D

The acting is good...The setting is interesting for a few minutes before the dark lighting makes it resemble every haunted mansion ever made...It's just really kind of boring. Very little happens until the finale, which is the usual shit mixed in with some laughable moments. Up until then, Helen Mirren is just explaining the rules and it's pretty dumb, but for what it's worth...I don't know if this is what the real person believed. But it sounds pretty ridiculous, even though Helen Mirren does her best to sell it. I could overlook this though...if it wasn't so dull.


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> *Sigh* I watch a lot of shit.



I thought you do it out of pleasure? Or is it an OCD? Like there is a voice in your head warning if you don't watch a shitty film everyday Stunna is gonna lose his anal virginity?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2018)

Deadpool 2: B

It was good, just not as good as the first. A bit long in areas, especially during the ending. But it's funny and the action is cool. 



Yasha said:


> I thought you do it out of pleasure? Or is it an OCD? Like there is a voice in your head warning if you don't watch a shitty film everyday Stunna is gonna lose his anal virginity?



I prefer interesting shitty movies, not these sleep inducing ones. Or maybe I'm just getting too old for this shit. 

And Stunna is old news. When was the last time I even made a joke like that? lol.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2018)

The Death of Stalin.

Was pretty funny, am glad they didn't get to put on cheesy Russian accents.  The entire movie felt like a play.  Particularly the scene where the Committee finds Stalin's body.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 20, 2018)

Deadpool 2 9.5/10

A little long in areas the ending does drag a bit and takes about halfway for it to really hit the comedic stride of the first one.


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2018)

Collateral(2004 one)

2/10

Gotta admit, watching Tom Cruise trying to be a badass is a guilty pleasure of mine. The guy is short and not intimidating at all so he reeeeally needs to work those facial muscles to the max. Its hilarious and I was not disappointed.

Wish it was in a less retarded movie though.

So a hitman gets on a cab, rides around killing people for the night, kills the cab driver and pins it all on him. Cool. He's done it before, kinda stupid to do it again but whatever. What follows is a tour through town where Tom Badass Cruise kills a guy in a club, shoots up another club and goes to the hospital. All while the guy he is supposed to blame for everything is right next to him. Hmmmm interesting tactics there, I'd think police would interrogate witnesses and they'd tell them that there was this manlet with a stubble accompanying the black guy?

It ultimately didn't matter because the end was like a Terminator movie where the black guy crawls out of the crashed cabbie, gets awesome powers and saves the girl from Tom Cruise who takes a bullet to the face and keeps going. I mean I laughed but ultimately this was not supposed to be a comedy.

Why these directors always lie to me, man? A crime movie which takes itself so seriously should not be so silly. Then again I guess this has its own appeal.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Pocalypse (May 20, 2018)

childhood ruined 

none of them even hold a candle to prime Alyssa Milano either


----------



## Rios (May 20, 2018)

The Departed(2006)

8/10

Guess I was expecting a Godfather-level masterpiece, what with the 8.5/10 by more than a million people, hence the slight disappointment. Two major what the hell moments. 
1. I don't understand the point of the woman who sleeps with both main characters and does.....nothing else really. Oh hey, she realized her boyfriend is the bad guy but did nothing with it, all of her scenes were filler as far as I am concerned.
2. DiCaprio's final decision to arrest Matt Damon(aka bad guy) in the end didn't make any sense. He had all this evidence he could have easily sent, he already said he doesn't want to deal with cop shit so what the hell was that. Questionable for someone who has shown surprising amounts of intelligence.

I did a bit of digging, seems like this film was the western remake of a 2002 Infernal Affairs and there the woman's role is extended and the two main characters actually had some mutual respect for each other instead of that silly standoff where everybody shoots everybody else in the head. Too bad I cant stand Asian movies and games, probably has to do with the language and general mannerism.

Anyway the leading trio of DiCaprio, Damon and Nicholson was immaculate, I never got bored throughout the two and a half hours. 100% worth it for them alone.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2018)

Rios said:


> The Departed(2006)
> 
> 8/10
> 
> ...



There were two female characters in "Infernal Affairs". The 'Damon' character was living with one (I can't recall if they were married), but she never interacts with the 'DiCaprio' character, whose love interest is the psychiatrist...and yes, the 'Damon' character is more sympathetic in the original. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He ends up surviving the movie and expressing a desire to be more like his rival. Although the sequel sort of torpedoes his chances of redemption.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2018)

Why are they making a charmed tv series?  This has flop written all over it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 20, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> childhood ruined
> 
> none of them even hold a candle to prime Alyssa Milano either


The acting in this trailer is _horrible!_


----------



## Pocalypse (May 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> The acting in this trailer is _horrible!_



Not only that and the shitty drama but the special effects looks worse than decades ago from the original Charmed 

Nothing looks natural about it.


----------



## The World (May 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> childhood ruined
> 
> none of them even hold a candle to prime Alyssa Milano either


funny thing is Prime Rose McGowan was the hottest one. Its funny cause I can't stand her loony feminazi bald ass britney spears having ass now.

but seriously Charmed was garbage. everyone downvoting the new show are either bad tasting having fat moms nowadays or high off the fumes of nostalgia.

cw is trash anyway


----------



## The World (May 22, 2018)

whoever wrote the script for those lines in that trailer should be chopped up and fed to giant great white sharks.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 22, 2018)

Blade 1.

Fuck it. 7,5. i expected worse.


----------



## Liverbird (May 22, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Blade 1.
> 
> Fuck it. 7,5. i expected worse.


Loved Blade and Blade II as a kid. The OG


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2018)

Blade II is just so different from the first that you have to love it.
They could have played it _really_ save but what came out is really enjoyable.


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2018)

Is it nostalgia goggles working or did they replace women with children for that Charmed remake?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Detective (May 22, 2018)

Slice said:


> Is it nostalgia goggles working or did they replace women with children for that Charmed remake?



That ain't Charmed, just a shitty imitation. Not even Mentalist-carbon copy tier either.

Also, how are you mein bruder? Hope the new job in the new city is going well? Wishing the best to you and your GF.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2018)

The World said:


> funny thing is Prime Rose McGowan was the hottest one.


----------



## The World (May 22, 2018)

dont give me that drizzy shit


----------



## Pocalypse (May 22, 2018)

The World said:


> dont give me that drizzy shit



Nothing on prime Alyssa Milano though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2018)

The World said:


> dont give me that drizzy shit


Yeah, those are nice but ah..


----------



## The World (May 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2018)

I always thought that the Chicks from Buffy the Vampire Slayer > chicks from Charmed anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Pocalypse (May 22, 2018)

prime Sarah Michelle Gellar just EDGES prime Alyssa Milano for me 

brings be back to the times when I watched Cruel Intentions, she was ridicuously hot in there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ae (May 22, 2018)

*The Hateful Eight:
*
First viewing, but I can confidently say this is objectively Tarantino best film


----------



## The World (May 22, 2018)

I think you just like seeing women punched in the face and black people shot at

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2018)

Digging Up the Marrow: B

Strange mockumentary from the guy who directed the "Hatchet" series. Uneven, but it has some really effective moments.


----------



## Liverbird (May 23, 2018)

Ae said:


> *The Hateful Eight:
> *
> First viewing, but I can confidently say this is objectively Tarantino best film


Not his best, I think that's a stretch. But I also really liked the Hateful Eight. Was my choice for movie of the year it came out.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I always thought that the Chicks from Buffy the Vampire Slayer > chicks from Charmed anyway.


Buffy was a much better show.  That's for sure.


----------



## Slice (May 23, 2018)

The later Season of Charmed were the only time that Rose McGowan was hotter than Milano. That womans peak was very brief.



Detective said:


> Also, how are you mein bruder? Hope the new job in the new city is going well? Wishing the best to you and your GF.



Life is pretty good. The job is nice, could pay a bit more but its challenging (in the fun kind of way) and the colleagues are really nice. Crazy that its already over a year since i started there 

The gf got „upgraded“ to fiancee status and well.... lets just say we will need a bigger place in the near future

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Piper and Prue were the uglier sisters.

And yes.  Rose McGowan is hotter than Alyssa Milano on the show.  Milano has an unfortunate haircut the last couple of seasons if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (May 24, 2018)

I think Rose was better than Milano for a season, when Milano had her short which was only for like one season iirc but consistency wise Milano is much better and a younger Milano was better looking. Rose was aging badly even in the show and overall, she's aged much worse than Milano. Rose's prime was very short (much of it was her own fault, plastic surgery, cutting her hair etc). Alyssa carried her prime before Charmed and slightly after too. She didn't drop off a cliff like Rose did.


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2018)

You know who hasn't aged well? Jennifer Love Hewitt. She used to be one of the most attractive actresses out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

i remember always thinking Cole should dump Milano and chase McGowan when I used to watch that show.


Yasha said:


> You know who hasn't aged well? Jennifer Love Hewitt. She used to be one of the most attractive actresses out there.


i haven't seen her in a while.


----------



## Pocalypse (May 24, 2018)

Cole had better tastes than chasing a female Michael Jackson.


----------



## Liverbird (May 24, 2018)

Yasha said:


> You know who hasn't aged well? Jennifer Love Hewitt. She used to be one of the most attractive actresses out there.


Ohh I remember her. She was so hot back when I was a kid.


----------



## Detective (May 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, those are nice but ah..



Am I the only one who noticed that of all timelines he could have chosen from, especially now in hindsight to his current age, Gesy chooses to select a picture of Alyssa Milano from when she was considered a minor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2018)

Detective said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that of all timelines he could have chosen from, especially now in hindsight to his current age, Gesy chooses to select a picture of Alyssa Milano from when she was considered a minor?


How do you know she's a minor There?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2018)

Yasha said:


> You know who hasn't aged well? Jennifer Love Hewitt. She used to be one of the most attractive actresses out there.


True. In her prime she was the full package..now tho..


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Gesy is a creep.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2018)

If that's what a white minor looks like than you guys age worse than I thought.


----------



## Didi (May 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> True. In her prime she was the full package..now tho..






T H  I C C


----------



## Pocalypse (May 24, 2018)

JLH had a banging body back in the days



and a great rack to boot, I remmeber most scenes she was in there directors made sure to get a nice shot of her tits

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Detective (May 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> How do you know she's a minor There?



That picture was taken during the early Who's The Boss era, that's why.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2018)

Detective said:


> That picture was taken during the early Who's The Boss era, that's why.


I had to Google what the "who's the Boss" era was (because I'm not old as fuck) and I still don't know what you're talking about. I think she looks noticebly older in the pic I post than



Better luck next time though


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> JLH had a banging body back in the days
> 
> 
> 
> and a great rack to boot, I remmeber most scenes she was in there directors made sure to get a nice shot of her tits


Yeah man. She naturally had everything right.



But these days...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (May 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (May 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah man. She naturally had everything right.








> But these days...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2018)

And she's not even 40 yet. What happened?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (May 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> And she's not even 40 yet. What happened?



I know it's a shame because in these modern times there's quiet a few celebs who look good in their 40s, because more of them try to maintain their physique and live healthier. JLH let go. I don't think she cares about any of that stuff.


----------



## Liverbird (May 24, 2018)

Speaking of suddenly rapid aging celebrities, y'all seen what jet li looks like now? Feel really sad for him man. He's 55!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pocalypse (May 24, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Speaking of suddenly rapid aging celebrities, y'all seen what jet li looks like now? Feel really sad for him man. He's 55!



Yeah that destroyed me seeing him like that. I've just got so many fond memories of his films 

I wouldn't even have recognised him if someone didn't tell me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Speaking of suddenly rapid aging celebrities, y'all seen what jet li looks like now? Feel really sad for him man. He's 55!


My dad is that age and looks 39.


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2018)

Jet Li is ravaged by illness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah man. She naturally had everything right.



You must be kidding. She is already way downhill in this one.

Don't be intimidated by Detective's minor joke. Stay true to yourself.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Slice (May 25, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> But these days...



Honestly, if she had better makeup on she wouldnt look bad.


----------



## Slice (May 25, 2018)

Also i will be here laughing at most of you guys when your women reach the late 30s early 40s and reality strikes you down hard.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2018)

Blade of the Immortal: B

I liked the movie, as it has interesting characters, bloody and stylish action sequences and Takashi Miike's flare for the bizarre. But it's also way too long for the type of flick it is. I mean, the movie is mostly just one action sequence after another and while the pacing is still a million times better than "Izo"- another Miike movie that was also mostly action scenes, I still started to get numb to all the bloodshed. It's apparently based on a manga and you can tell, as it crams an entire convoluted series into a single film. 

Yet I'm always taken aback by how good Miike's mainstream flicks can be. The characters all sported cool gimmicks and were surprisingly nuanced, even most of the villains. One scene I thought was charming was when the titular immortal is teaching the girl how to throw her knives and when she strikes the goal, he briefly smiles before remembering he's supposed to be the aloof bad-ass. Moments like those made me care for the characters and kept me invested, even when the action was being both excessive and superfluous. The bad guys are strange because the movie keeps flip flopping as to whether they're supposed to be sympathetic. They all gang rape the wife of a man they just killed, but one later laments the injustices done to peasants...and one even shields the girl from witnessing it, only to turn out to be the most deranged member of the group later on. I don't think this is bad writing though, as much as the movie spends so much time on the splatter that it doesn't really fully realize it's thematic ideas. Everyone is human and can be capable of horrendous acts as well as noble ones. The dialogue sometimes tries to flesh them out, but is too blunt and on the nose, because people got to get decapitated.  

Jesus, never thought I'd criticize an action movie for having too much action...Some of the editing seemed really bad at times too, like when the Immortal offers to walk the girl back to town...and then it cuts to her walking alone...and then a bad guy shows up...and then the immortal appears behind him...and apparently 2 years has gone by since her parents died? Maybe it makes more sense in the manga. I sound critical, but the fights scenes are still really cool and that is why we watch this. But "Blade of the Immortal" never rises above being a 'fun' movie, in contrast to Miike's "13 Assassins", which I would argue is equally entertaining, but also a superior film overall. 

On another note, I started a Compulsive Franchise Disorder review series on the "Tremors" movies. I've covered the first 2 and the 3rd will be up later tonight.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2018)

So who's gonna watch Handjob cabin??


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2018)

@Ennoea


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2018)

Solo: A Star Wars Story- B

I liked it a lot more than I thought I would. There is one cameo that made me think "Wait, did they fuck up the timeline?", but apparently the EU explains this. But I thought the effects, action scenes, characters, etc. were all well done. The lighting wasn't as dark as I was worried it would be and even though there are some flaws within the story, which includes-

- An underdeveloped villain.
-Some weak attempts at comedy
- One reveal that made me gag and sort of ruined what could've been a cool character. 
- A running-time that was a little too long. 

It still kept me entertained. While I wouldn't say "Solo" was necessarily better than "Rogue One", its behind-the-scenes problems weren't as noticeable. I feel bad for Alden Ehrenreich, as he's gotten so much bad publicity over this movie, yet I thought he was really good. The Star Wars fatigue must be kicking in though, as my theater was only half full on opening Friday. This is the first Star Wars movie I've been to since the new wave that hasn't been sold out around this time.



Ennoea said:


> So who's gonna watch Handjob cabin??



Wait, are they making a real movie out of that?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 26, 2018)

*Veronica *- 6/10

*Deadpool *- 6/10

*Deadpool 2 *- 7/10
Funny, action was great. I enjoyed it more than the first one since I felt like it exploited Deadpool’s antics more. They kind of messed up Cable’s origin though.

*Solo: A Star Wars Story *- 4/10
It’s not completely horrible but it is a big step in the wrong direction. It feels very much unnecessary and does not add anything to the Star Wars Universe. While watching the Kessel Run sequence I even found myself somewhat annoyed because I thought damn I never really needed to see the Kessel Run, it always worked better as a Noodle Incident. That’s the main issue with Solo in itself. It really doesn’t offer any new developments or insights into Han’s character besides superficial explanations.

It also suffers from having a extremely predictable and unmoving plot. There are no stakes. There is no actual emotion. Alden fails to capture the familiar Harrison Ford swagger, he instead goes for more of an awkward vibe which didn’t gel well for me. I really liked Glover’s Lando though. He was the highlight of the movie for me besides one very stupid part. Clarke’s character was boring and she’s annoyingly used to set up potiental sequels I’m guessing which is also very annoying. I don’t know why a Han Solo prequel needs even more Han Solo prequel sequels. Gah! It’s the ultimate cash grab.

I doubt we will get the sequels too. Like MartialHorror said my showing was strangely not full for a Friday night opening week. I think releasing it right behind Avengers and Deadpool 2 was stupid.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ae (May 26, 2018)

@Rukia _The Terror_ is so fucking good. AMC finally got a _Mad Men_ tier show again. It’s a miracle how AMC can still get a show like this with HBO and Netflix around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2018)

"The Terror" was so fucking good. I want to read the novel now.

The amusing thing is that "The Terror" is surprisingly faithful to (what we know or assume about) the true story...except with the whole demonic polar bear thing. That was (presumably) made up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (May 26, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> "The Terror" was so fucking good. I want to read the novel now.
> 
> The amusing thing is that "The Terror" is surprisingly faithful to (what we know or assume about) the true story...except with the whole demonic polar bear thing. That was (presumably) made up.


More people need to get in on this. What'd you think of Hickey's performance?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2018)

He was scarier than the bear.


*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I understand, in the book he's just a straight up monster. The series makes him seem decent enough at first and even after it becomes apparent that he's bad news, he always can come across as affable and even reasonable to where you can almost forget what a wretch he is. As good as everyone else is, I was most impressed by his performance. 




I was surprised that the show didn't completely demonize the majority of the cast. The cowards, traitors and bigots all have reasons for doing what they do, saying what they say and believing what they believe. I'm surprised Franklin and Irving were treated as decent individuals, even though their opinions aren't 'politically correct' by todays standards. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Even Hickey was surprisingly nuanced.


----------



## Liverbird (May 26, 2018)

So whait, how far away from the source material is this actually?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> So whait, how far away from the source material is this actually?



From the book or real life?

I haven't read the book, but I've read about it and it's pretty faithful from what I understand, except


*Spoiler*: __ 




- John Franklin is apparently not as sympathetic and dies a little differently (he gets his head bitten off). 
- Lady Silence is mute from the beginning. Apparently it ends with her marrying Crozier.
-Crozier cuts out his tongue as the bear demands it.
- The bear does not die.
- Some crew members decide to return to the Terror. 
- The Erebus was crushed in the ice, which is why they leave on foot.  
- In a scene I actually wish was in the series, Crozier finds the Terror in a completely different spot, revealing that the crew freed it from the ice and actually manned it for awhile before it got stuck again. He boards it, but only finds a corpse with 'rodent like teeth', which freaks him out enough to burn the ship. He speculates that the crew ran into something worse than the bear.  
- Hickey isn't eaten by the bear, but freezes to death after the bear decides his soul is too rotten to consume. In the series, it's unclear whether the bear was doing this or if Tozier was seeing things/speculating. Apparently the bear does eat souls in the book. 


As for the real story, the only things we can safely say did not happen involve the bear and Lady Silence. Some of the elements of the book were based on Inuit tales (example: They claim to have boarded a ship and found a corpse with 'rodent like teeth'). It's often believed Crozier was one of the last people to die because the Inuit kept using his nickname, but this is still often disputed. It's agreed that they were all probably suffering from lead poisoning because the company who sold them the canned food was accused of improperly sealing them by other ships. They also did an autopsy on some of the corpses that supported this. 

But the only things we know for sure are 

-A letter was found in a cairn. It's signed by Graham Gore and says that they were trapped in the ice but all was well. Later on, Crozier and Fitzjames added around it, revealing that Franklin died, that they were leaving the ships on foot, they refer to gore as 'the late Graham Gore' and end with "All is not well". In the show, Graham Gore is the first to get killed by the bear. 

-They all presumably died on the death march, as bodies would be found over the next 150 years. Their bones did show signs of cannibalism. The Inuit actually told the investigators did, but when this information was brought back to England, it was dismissed because there was no way "good Christian Englishmen could ever do such a thing". 

Interestingly, both ships have been found, one in 2014 and the other in 2016. The Terror was actually located in a spot it was not supposed to be in, which suggests that some of the crew did successfully manage to free it from the ice for awhile, before it presumably became trapped again. 




Sorry for all of this information, especially if you already know any of this. I find the true story to be fascinating.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Liverbird (May 27, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> From the book or real life?
> 
> I haven't read the book, but I've read about it and it's pretty faithful from what I understand, except
> 
> ...


Wow thanks a bunch, and not at all! I honestly didn't know there was so much to this?!

I was seriously considering reading the book, not just after finishing the series, but even along the way. That's just how much I loved it, and I didn't even know that this was a true story(?)


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2018)

Creep (2014): B

Pretty good, unsettling found footage flick that's only hampered with some dumb character writing and as somewhat lackluster conclusion. 



Liverbird said:


> Wow thanks a bunch, and not at all! I honestly didn't know there was so much to this?!
> 
> I was seriously considering reading the book, not just after finishing the series, but even along the way. That's just how much I loved it, and I didn't even know that this was a true story(?)



The strangest thing about the Franklin Expedition is how it's a mystery that has gradually been solved over the past 150 years. Some of the details sound fictional, but were actually true, like Crozier being in love with Franklin's niece. There's some other strange stuff that always confused me, like how they found parts of a diary on one of the corpses...which was written entirely in reverse...or how in the updated cairn letter, Fitzjames gets the year wrong multiple times...or how some of the bodies found were female...

Oh, by the way, here is something especially messed up. Hickey was a real person on the Expedition, but the only thing anyone knows about him is that they found a knife with his name on it. The knife appears to have come from a medical scalpel...and that is why he got the villain treatment. Oddly, the other human villain Tozier was probably the owner of a sword that was recovered. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Irving and Goodsir's bodies might have been found. They used facial reconstruction on one of the corpses and the face looked almost identical to a picture they have of Harry Goodsir. Irving's is in doubt though. His 'grave' was identified because of a medal of his found there, but it's possible he simply left it there in tribute to whomever died. The Cairn note says he found it, but his 'grave' was elaborate to the point of being ceremonial, so presumably he had to die early on. These days, people theorize that it's either Graham Gore or maybe even Franklin himself, but the bones have never been DNA tested. 

One Inuit mentions finding what could've been this same grave, which was comprised of a ring of stones. The Inuit saw signs that a Polar Bear had probably broken into the grave based on how messy it was and claw marks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (May 27, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The strangest thing about the Franklin Expedition is how it's a mystery that has gradually been solved over the past 150 years. Some of the details sound fictional, but were actually true, like Crozier being in love with Franklin's niece. There's some other strange stuff that always confused me, like how they found parts of a diary on one of the corpses...which was written entirely in reverse...or how in the updated cairn letter, Fitzjames gets the year wrong multiple times...or how some of the bodies found were female...
> 
> Oh, by the way, here is something especially messed up. Hickey was a real person on the Expedition, but the only thing anyone knows about him is that they found a knife with his name on it. The knife appears to have come from a medical scalpel...and that is why he got the villain treatment. Oddly, the other human villain Tozier was probably the owner of a sword that was recovered.
> 
> ...



Wow, this is all quite unbelievable. Upon watching the series, this was just too bizarre to think it was a true story(Tuunbaq excluded ofc).


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2018)

Creep is terrible. And the sequel somehow finds a way to be actually worse. The writing is retarded.


----------



## Ae (May 27, 2018)

@Stunna Brockhampton tour cancelled


----------



## Ae (May 27, 2018)

*Face/Off*: 

This is a 2 hour meme.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2018)

YOU guys should watch Castlevania on Netflix if you haven’t yet.  It’s like the successor to Vampire Hunter D.  It’s fucking awesome.


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2018)

I love Castlevania game that allows you to collect the souls of the creatures you beat. It's one of the funnest games I have ever played. Aria of Sorrow I think it's called?


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> YOU guys should watch Castlevania on Netflix if you haven’t yet.  It’s like the successor to Vampire Hunter D.  It’s fucking awesome.


Maybe not par with Vampire Hunter D interms of animation but good visuals. Those accents tho lol.


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2018)

Deadpool 2 4/5

Its funny. It has one of the best post credits scenes ever.
I was entertained.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

I didn't think it was that funny.

The baby legs jokes were funny.  And I also liked all of the Black Tom jokes.  But other than that, a lot of the comedy missed with me.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2018)

The film was trying way too hard. The writers need to tone it down a notch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2018)

*Game Night
*
I LOL'ed at the bullet extraction scene. Would have been a great choice for film club.

8.5/10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Slice (May 29, 2018)

I only saw the trailer for game night.

But i was instantly won over by the "i got kids at home!" "Not with an ass like that you dont" line.

Will watch as soon as it hits Streaming services


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2018)

Slice said:


> I only saw the trailer for game night.
> 
> But i was instantly won over by the "i got kids at home!" "Not with an ass like that you dont" line.
> 
> Will watch as soon as it hits Streaming services



But you won't watch "Carnosaur"....


----------



## Slice (May 29, 2018)

Dude

Ive seen Carnosaur before you probably even knew it existed.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2018)

Slice said:


> Dude
> 
> Ive seen Carnosaur before you probably even knew it existed.



Is it still the greatest movie ever made?

AND HOW HAVE I NOT KNOWN THIS!? THAT I WAS NOT ALONE IN MY KNOWLEDGE OF THE GREATEST THING EVER CREATED IN THE HISTORY OF CREATED THINGS!?

And I've known of Carnosaur since the 1990's. I saw the 3rd one when it first came out.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2018)

Can someone recommend me a good anime from recent times. Can't find anything decent.


----------



## Samavarti (May 29, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Can someone recommend me a good anime from recent times. Can't find anything decent.


Shouwa Genroku Rakugo, Uchouten Kazoku and Houseki no Kuni were pretty good. Also technically not anime but Thunderbolt Fantasy was a surprisingly entertaining show from Urobuchi.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (May 29, 2018)

Holy shit, it's Sama


----------



## Samavarti (May 29, 2018)

I sensed someone was asking anime recommendations and decided to log-in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slice (May 30, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> And I've known of Carnosaur since the 1990's. I saw the 3rd one when it first came out.



I saw the first on VHS when my dad rented it after it came out. Back then it took movies a while to hit the stores in Germany. So it must have been early 1994 as it came out in '93.

I was very big on Jurassic Park back then (because all kids love Dinosaurs) and really enjoyed to scare myself shitless with horror movies. So a Dino horror film was probably going to be the best thing ever.
It turned out to be shit. But 12 year old me just didnt know better.


----------



## Shiny (May 30, 2018)

Monster in the closet

Taking seriously: 2/10 garbage terror

Not taking seriously:  9/10 classic comedy 

I am amused


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2018)

Samavarti said:


> Shouwa Genroku Rakugo, Uchouten Kazoku and Houseki no Kuni were pretty good. Also technically not anime but Thunderbolt Fantasy was a surprisingly entertaining show from Urobuchi.


Thanks Sama. Quality assured post.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2018)

Slice said:


> I saw the first on VHS when my dad rented it after it came out. Back then it took movies a while to hit the stores in Germany. So it must have been early 1994 as it came out in '93.
> 
> I was very big on Jurassic Park back then (because all kids love Dinosaurs) and really enjoyed to scare myself shitless with horror movies. So a Dino horror film was probably going to be the best thing ever.
> It turned out to be shit. But 12 year old me just didnt know better.



Amazing shit. I mean it's about a scientist who wants to bring about the end of the world by releasing a virus that causes women to become pregnant with dinosaur babies. How can you make that shit up? Or what about that bizarre shot of the puppet T-rex running? Golden!


*Spoiler*: __ 



In all seriousness, yes, the movies are all bad. I just think they're fascinatingly bad.They don't make those kinds of bad movies anymore, as now everything is ultra cheap CGI.




As a kid, I also liked those Prehysteria movies and "Adventures in Dinosaur City". I owned the latter and watched them all religiously as a kid, but I haven't seen them in so long and am afraid to ruin my precious childhood memories.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Can someone recommend me a good anime from recent times. Can't find anything decent.


I can't recommend anything.

I have really stepped back from anime in the last five years.

I don't hear about any shows either though.  Is anime dead?  Or is still popular?


----------



## Detective (May 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I can't recommend anything.
> 
> I have really stepped back from anime in the last five years.
> 
> I don't hear about any shows either though.  Is anime dead?  Or is still popular?



25% tariff on this post for not contributing its fair share anime knowledge


----------



## Detective (May 31, 2018)

@Rukia 

Do you remember The Devil Is a Part-Timer?





.... still waiting for a 2nd season, damn it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2018)

The only anime I still watch is "Attack on Titan"....when it airs. 

Dark was the Night: B

Flawed, but interesting horror flick. Some of the dialogue is bad and some of the characterizations are stereotypes, yet it utilizes the small town, folklore type of atmosphere pretty effectively. It's currently streaming on hulu.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2018)

Detective said:


> @Rukia
> 
> Do you remember The Devil Is a Part-Timer?
> 
> ...


Loved that show.  Really funny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2018)

I've gone through two major anime phases in my life. When I was a kid, I remember loving Dragonball Z, Yu Yu Hakusho, Gundam Wing. Then there was the Full Metal Alchemist, Naruto and Bleach phase. For a moment I was a fan of "Fairy Tail", but then it started becoming everything I don't like about anime, so list interest....Actually, I lose interest in most long running shows anyway, as I never finished the Majin Buu saga, the final tournament from Yu Yu Hakusho, lost track of Naruto during the timeskip filler arcs and the final arc of the Bleach anime was so padded out that I'd sometimes miss episodes, return and realize I had missed absolutely nothing.

I'm still waiting for that 'one show' to bring me back into the fold...but I'm also not going to actively search for it, lol.

Edit: Finished my Compulsive Franchise Disorder review series on the "Tremors" franchise. Link is in sig.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2018)

Me too.  I watched toonami after school for a long time.  And then quit anime completely.

I joined the Air Force after college and a guy down the hall liked anime and he showed me the Berserk series.  And I got back into anime.  And that phase lasted almost ten years.  But it's over.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2018)

I remember watching an episode of Bleach where that Captain dressed like a Samurai was fighting the #1 Espada and all they're doing is clashing their blades together. One would then say "You're pretty good!" and the other would respond with "You're not so bad yourself". I came back a few episodes later and they were doing the exact same thing! With almost the same dialogue!

Now I look back at a lot of anime and realize how common that kind of shit was.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2018)

I at one point obviously liked Bleach.  I thought it was good when Ichigo and friends went to rescue Rukia.

But boy did it suck at the end.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I can't recommend anything.
> 
> I have really stepped back from anime in the last five years.
> 
> I don't hear about any shows either though.  Is anime dead?  Or is still popular?


I feel like there's less and less shows for a general audience. But it seems as popular as ever. Anime films still seem pretty good though.


----------



## Katou (Jun 1, 2018)

Detective said:


> @Rukia
> 
> Do you remember The Devil Is a Part-Timer?
> 
> ...


ur not the only one... 
I'm at the point where i can't wait anymore and decided to read the LN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 1, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Can someone recommend me a good anime from recent times. Can't find anything decent.



Mushishi Zoku Shou is great if you were a fan of Mushishi. Final season of Mushishi which came out in 2014 to complete the manga.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2018)

Upgrade: A-

Wow, this movie was pretty bad-ass. It might be 2018's "Dredd"...although let's hope that this one is a bigger financial success.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 2, 2018)

Red Sparrow: 6/10

No Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy but this was a decent film and nicely acted by Jennifer Lawrence. She's been on a roll since Mother I think and she needed something like this. Story was a bit of a mess at the end and the rest of the cast esp the forgettable western CIA agent who convinced her to switch sides was shit but she was the highlight of the film, showing how being a spy is brutal and when it came to the torture scenes she killed it.

also tits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Upgrade: A-
> 
> Wow, this movie was pretty bad-ass. It might be 2018's "Dredd"...although let's hope that this one is a bigger financial success.


It's only going to be a financial success if it was cheap to make.  Looking at a $4.3m opening weekend.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's only going to be a financial success if it was cheap to make.  Looking at a $4.3m opening weekend.


I wouldn't even know that movie existed if it wasn't for YouTube advertising. 

And given the vast amount of options we have currently in theaters..that movie ain't making shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2018)

Hostiles: B-

The acting is really good, with Christian Bale's performance being nothing short of brilliant. The cinematography is also well done, but I'm not a big fan of these kinds of slow paced dramas. It's well done as such, but two things really annoyed me. Some of the dialogue felt like it was lifted from other movies and so seemed trite and hokey here. The other issue is that characters had the tendency to either stand around and not take cover during a gun fight, or will actually abandon cover and simply run into gunfire. Not my kind of movie, but good for what it is.


----------



## Ae (Jun 3, 2018)

Damn. Nick Jonas got with @Detective girl


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2018)

Ae said:


> Damn. Nick Jonas got with @Detective girl



?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 3, 2018)

Thoroughbreds: 8.5/10

Holy shit what a fucking amazing film. Great camera work, stellar performances from Anya Tayloy Joy and Olivia Cooke (dialogue is so fucking good between these two), and oh man the music was ON point in every suspenseful scene. I really enjoyed the chemistry between these two characters, their contrast of personalities at the beginning which changes as the film goes on and their general character development.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I’m not sure if Lily was always a psychopath and she just needed someone like Amanda to bring out her real persona because it felt like Lily was repressing her emotions until Amanda brought them out but anyway, seeing her transition to one as well as seeing Amanda’s transition from a sociopath to someone developing emotions and being able to form bonds was nicely written at the end, even if I found it a little sudden she decided to go through with poisoning herself so quickly.  




I recommend this film to everyone. Don’t let what you think the characters are fool you because it’s easy to fall into that trap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2018)

@Yasha 



I forgot to post these in here earlier. Here is the link to the page of the NBA thread where I posted them. I got a ton more, but have been too lazy to post. But will do it eventually.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 4, 2018)

Detective said:


> @Yasha
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to post these in here earlier. Here is the link to the page of the NBA thread where I posted them. I got a ton more, but have been too lazy to post. But will do it eventually.



If you ever inherit your uncle's house, let's arrange a game night there.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2018)

Yasha said:


> If you ever inherit your uncle's house, let's arrange a game night there.



For sure, that main dinner table in the middle of the open space concept is one of the coolest layouts I have ever seen that wasn't on TV/Film.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Jun 4, 2018)

Membership is only $59 if you’re under 25 that’s pretty dank


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2018)

Tragedy Girls: B-

Two girls (one played by Negasonic Teenage Warhead) want to be serial killers, so abduct a real serial killer (Kevin Durand) in an attempt to learn from the best...although in actuality, this dynamic isn't really explored all that much, as it's mostly just then trying to be serial killers. The cast is really good and the actress who's mostly famous for being Negasonic Teenage Warhead is phenomenal. She's absolutely nothing like how she was in "Deadpool". There are some funny moments and the film is fast paced, but the tone is...tricky. The movie mostly is intended to be a comedy, but some of the subplots and the performances from the supporting cast felt a little too real and functioned as a wet blanket. You know how this kind of movie will end and the resolution is destined to leave the audience feeling cold. Still, it was fun enough.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 4, 2018)

Detective said:


> For sure, that main dinner table in the middle of the open space concept is one of the coolest layouts I have ever seen that wasn't on TV/Film.



Your uncle is a man of taste. If he's hiring, say a food taster, do recommend me to the job.

Speaking of food, do you have any foodporn pictures taken during your trip? It's become sort of a quirk for the Asians to take and share photos of their meals wherever they go (which, unless you're a vegetarian, mostly consist of dead bodies of animals if you think about it. Morbid) Not sure if Canadians do this, but it might have been etched in your Asian genes. XD


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 4, 2018)

Maze Runner: Death Cure -  6.5/10

Seen the previous two films in the franchise so I might as well finish it off with the final installment. The Positives, the relationship between the main character and his best friend was good, OST is decent, the acting is OK, The story is very cliche but serviceable. The Negatives, the main villain Jansen or something, terrible, no purpose to his character, the pacing was bad, too many loose ends by the end. Overall, the film is serviceable for those that have seen the previous two films. It's better than the second film but worse than the first.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2018)

The teaser trailer for the "Suspiria" remake is out. I really dug the music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 5, 2018)

A Quiet Place: 6/10

Urgh, so many things that annoyed me about this film like why didn't the dad throw his axe or cause another distraction to get the creature away, he's not stupid, he knows how to survive but for some reason he had a massive brain fart there or how the fuck did the military get destroyed by these creatures who can die by a shotgun or WHY THE FUCK WOULD THEY HAVE A BABY IN THIS TYPE OF ENVIRONMENT JUST AFTER THEY LOST THEIR FUCKING CHILD?!!!. Even the nail scene annoyed me. Who hammers a nail upside down? There's other shit but

sigh, anyway, I appreciate the film's ability to build up fear and suspense through its lack of noise but really that just makes the creatures more scarier than they actually are. Sure they're fast but I find it hard to believe humanity got wiped out because of these creatures including the armed forces. No fucking way are we that weak. 

With this film you need a big suspense of disbelief but it's entertaining I'll give it that. Better than most of the horror films that come out these days anyway.


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Loved that show.  Really funny.



Dude, Lego Movie 2. Mad Max Style


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

When is Sicario?  A couple of weeks?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2018)

Executive Decision: B+

Good, tense old school action thriller, with some awesome stunts and a good cast. Kurt Russel, John Leguizamo, B.D Wong, Oliver Platt, Halle Berry, David Suchet and Steven Seagal...can't go wrong with them! That 'twist' would've been amazing back in 1996, although I've known about it for too long to be surprised.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 6, 2018)

Upgrade 9/10 very well executed film. Reminds me of Ex Machina.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2018)

New Fists of Fury: D+

Early Jackie Chan movie and a sequel to "Fists of Fury"...obviously...not very good.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)

Ae said:


> @Rukia I’m might go to TIFF this year, if I see some Indian looking dude in his 30’s I’m gonna assume it’s @Detective


I'm not sure I will be going to TIFF this year.

I have limited vacation because of my trip to Japan.  And my family is pressing hard for me to go to Hawaii in December.

I might be able to do like a Saturday, Sunday, Monday trip.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2018)

So I've decided to go on an M Night Shyamalan binge. Gonna watch all his films.

Sixth Sense

Once you know the twist the film is less effective. It's still a well constructed movie with some great direction and creepy scenes. But they don't really explore the whole ghost thing well at all. 

Have to say Haley Joel Osmont is pretty fantastic in this. He carries the film, more so than Bruce Willis. 

B


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2018)

Shyamalan's career is like almost every one of his movies after Sixth Sense - peak at start, then all the way downhill


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 7, 2018)

6/10

Prophet with Don the Dragon Wilson. It did what it set out to do and showed me some boobies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2018)

Creep 2: C+

The first half was good, as the dynamic between the creeper and his potential prey was interesting. They dig deeper into the mindset of said creeper and the performances were good. While there is some plot induced stupidity, it's not as frustrating this time around. But it just...fell flat during the 2nd half, where it returns to the familiar routine and has no real creepy, scary or thrilling moments.


----------



## Slice (Jun 8, 2018)

My favorite movie by Shyamalan turned out to be Unbreakable. But i agree that it went all downhill after that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2018)

Ocean's 8: D+

The cast all deserve credit for keeping things watchable, but the story was weak. Their motivations seem more self centered and the establishment they are stealing from isn't portrayed as villainous, with even the worst of their 'enemies' only coming across as marginally worse than our heroines. So why should we care? The entire 3rd act seemed unnecessary, although there are some funny moments there. I felt like everything was happening too easily for them. There's no obstacles that can potentially put them in jail (or worse). Everything just falls in place and the only 'challenges' that arise are during the planning stage, which usually are resolved in the next scene. Just kind of a lightweight movie that left me feeling underwhelmed, even though once again, the cast is really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jun 8, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Ocean's 8: D+
> 
> The cast all deserve credit for keeping things watchable, but the story was weak. Their motivations seem more self centered and the establishment they are stealing from isn't portrayed as villainous, with even the worst of their 'enemies' only coming across as marginally worse than our heroines. So why should we care? The entire 3rd act seemed unnecessary, although there are some funny moments there. I felt like everything was happening too easily for them. There's no obstacles that can potentially put them in jail (or worse). Everything just falls in place and the only 'challenges' that arise are during the planning stage, which usually are resolved in the next scene. Just kind of a lightweight movie that left me feeling underwhelmed, even though once again, the cast is really good.



I knew it. I couldn't even finish the 2-minute trailer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2018)

I watched "Neo Yokio"...

Everyone was saying how bad the trailer was, but I thought it was being deliberately hokey and cheap looking, so I thought it looked hilarious...But was it? I admit that I almost didn't make it through the first episode, as even though it was bad and imaginatively weird, which is normally a fun combination for me...it was just dull. The only reason I kept watching was because I was organizing a lot of papers and wanted something disposable on to keep me a little distracted, but not so much to where I'd feel like I was missing out on anything...and it started to grow on me? It got a little funnier and a little stranger and while I don't know if I'd call myself a fan, I'm glad that I watched it while doing something else..."Neo Yokio" definitely has a lot of cult appeal and if there is a second season, I would probably watch it...if I need to organize more papers...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2018)

Unbreakable

Really enjoyed this one. Perhaps it's lacking in some dramatic tension, especially towards the end where I feel like M Night really missed a trick but it's got great build up and an intense third act. It was really well constructed film. 

One minor niggle would be that the comic book dialogue was abit hokey but Samuel L Jackson really delivers it so well that you don't mind it. Willis is also pretty good. I did laugh the gun scene with his son because it seemed so extreme. 

B+


----------



## Djomla (Jun 9, 2018)

Ocean's 8. 2/10.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Martial, are you excited about Halloween?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Unbreakable
> 
> Really enjoyed this one. Perhaps it's lacking in some dramatic tension, especially towards the end where I feel like M Night really missed a trick but it's got great build up and an intense third act. It was really well constructed film.
> 
> ...


Okay.  Enough joking around.  Watch the Village and the Happening!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2018)

Halloween movies are overrated af.

At least Rob Zombie brought a new flavor to the franchise. Most of the movies are just by-the-numbers horror.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Halloween movies are overrated ad.
> 
> At least Rob Zombie brought a new flavor to the franchise. Most of the movies are just by-the-numbers horror.



I mean the original is the first of it's kind though. But yeah the ones after it are shite. 



Rukia said:


> Okay.  Enough joking around.  Watch the Village and the Happening!



Lol yeah gonna be rough watch with Happening and Last Airbender and *shudder* After Earth.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Hotel Artemis or Adrift this weekend.  Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hotel Artemis or Adrift this weekend.  Haven't decided yet.



Let me know how Hotel Artemis goes if you decide to see that?

Also, is your Japan trip part of a cruise?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Detective said:


> Let me know how Hotel Artemis goes if you decide to see that?
> 
> Also, is your Japan trip part of a cruise?


Yeah.  It's a cruise.  2-3 additional days in Tokyo.


----------



## Detective (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  It's a cruise.  2-3 additional days in Tokyo.



If you don't mind me asking, where do you find these cruise options? I think this might be the year I take the dive on cruise trips.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Detective said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where do you find these cruise options? I think this might be the year I take the dive on cruise trips.


I don't know.  My parents chose this one.  They have been on like 15 cruises and have multiple memberships with cruise lines.  So I think a travel agent might actually reach out to them?  

It's a Princess cruise.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Okay.  Enough joking around.  Watch the Village and the Happening!


Signs is actually really good tbh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Martial, are you excited about Halloween?



I did make a thread...


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2018)

Split had surpassed expectation


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Split had surpassed expectation



M. Night does seem to be experiencing a revival. I read reports that "The Last Airbender" might not have been his fault, as at least some of the cast members were forced on him, the actors had no time to research and budget cuts sabotaged the project relatively early on. But who knows. He still did "After Earth" and "The Happening". "Lady in the Water" was bad, but that is the kind of bad movie that I can see a good filmmaker making. Even though everyone hates "The Village", I personally don't mind it anymore.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> M. Night does seem to be experiencing a revival. I read reports that "The Last Airbender" might not have been his fault, as at least some of the cast members were forced on him, the actors had no time to research and budget cuts sabotaged the project relatively early on. But who knows. He still did "After Earth" and "The Happening". "Lady in the Water" was bad, but that is the kind of bad movie that I can see a good filmmaker making. Even though everyone hates "The Village", I personally don't mind it anymore.



Before Split, The Visit wasn't bad either. The grandma was creepy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2018)

Beyond Skyline: C+

This movie was bizarre, starting off as an alien thriller, turning into a campy actioner...and then somehow becoming a martial arts flick with "Aliens", as the cast of "The Raid" invades the movie and starts kicking ass...This wasn't good, but it was kind of amazing.

The bloopers were the best part though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2018)

Who's watching Hereditary?? Cinema score gave it D+


----------



## Slice (Jun 10, 2018)

Jurassic World 2 - 3/5

This is absolutely forgettable. Solid two hours of Dinosaur fun that will not impress anybody longer than the credits roll.
For those two hours though, i was entertained.

I still hate how the second trailer basically spoiled the whole movie.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 10, 2018)

Soo many promising trailers over the last couple of weeks:

*Serenity
Bad TImes at the El Royale
The Old Man& The Gun
White Boy Rick
Suspiria
Widows
Operation Finale
The Girl in the Spider's Web
How to Train your Dragon: The Hidden World
Spider-Man: Into the Spider-verse
Halloween*


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2018)

Slice said:


> Jurassic World 2 - 3/5
> 
> This is absolutely forgettable. Solid two hours of Dinosaur fun that will not impress anybody longer than the credits roll.
> For those two hours though, i was entertained.
> ...



Isn't that basically the first one in a nutshell. 

Signs

I really enjoyed this. I think it helps to watch this film and not be sitting around waiting for a twist. It's really well made and acted. Infact the family drama parts mixed with the Hitchcockian thriller were the best part. Yes the ending is lacking and is abit of a plot hole. And the whole loss of faith angle is really forced in there. But I think I liked this best of the three I've seen. 

B+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Who's watching Hereditary?? Cinema score gave it D+



It must be an artsy kind of horror, like "Mother". I'll try watching it sometime this week.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm not interested in Hereditary.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2018)

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea: B

There are some great moments, but the movie peeked too early for me, seemed a little choppily paced and has some hokey humor. Still, they don't make movies like this anymore, even if I think "The Mysterious Island" was better.


----------



## Mob (Jun 12, 2018)

Pacific rim 2, another shitty sequel that ruined promising franchise 1/10


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 12, 2018)

Agree with the first part, disagree with the second. There was nothing promising about Pacific Rim.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2018)

I thought both movies were various levels of mediocre. The first was definitely the more stable film, but I felt it played everything weirdly safe. The 2nd one had more badness, but also was more in line with the loopy madness that I expected more from the first film.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2018)

The first one just had a terrible plot. Why would you remove the best parts and start a film in the middle.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 12, 2018)

Best argument I have ever heard for screwing around with jailbaits.

"Age is just a number and jail is just a room".


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Soo many promising trailers over the last couple of weeks:
> 
> *Serenity
> Bad TImes at the El Royale
> ...



Looking forward to all of these.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2018)

Tremors: A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

They are making a sequel to the Shining?


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They are making a sequel to the Shining?



Here's Johnny..... again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They are making a sequel to the Shining?



Doctor Sleep.

It's also a Stephen King novel. It's pretty good, but nowhere near as good as "The Shining". To its credit though, it is...different...I mean, none of us probably would've predicted that the sequel to "The Shining" would involve a psychic vampire cult.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2018)

Fuck that. I need the ending explained.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fuck that. I need the ending explained.



The ending of the book or the movie? Cause they have different endings.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2018)

Movie. What was the deal with Jack's character and the photo?

Is the book better than the movie btw?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

Is it about a Native American curse?  Is it somehow related to the Holocaust?

I need a lot about the Shining explained to me!

(But it's very entertaining.  Beautifully made.  And it sounds great.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Movie. What was the deal with Jack's character and the photo?
> 
> Is the book better than the movie btw?



Oh, if memory serves, the implication is that Jack's soul was absorbed into the hotel. That ending was movie-only though, as the book ends with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The overlook being destroyed




As for which is better, it's a case of apples or oranges. Some favor the book, others the movie. The book is a lot more overt with its supernatural elements, as the Topiary animals actually come to life and attack. Jack is also a lot more tragic in the book than he is in the movie. There was a TV mini-series that was closer to the novel, but it isn't very good. Still, it's kind of amazing seeing awful CGI Topiary animals trying to look menacing.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

The book is supernatural.  The movie is horror.  And both are really good.  Martial is right.  Apples to oranges.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

The Nun actually looks really creepy.

And if the movie is from the Conjuring Universe.  Throwing Taissa in there is an inspired casting decision.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2018)

Temple (2017): F

Pretty worthless horror film.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2018)

*Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom
*
Despite the amount of plot holes it contains, I admit it was fun to hear Maisie scream and to see Claire run bouncing her perfect-sized tits.

Oh, and the reconstruction of dinosaur extinction by volcanic eruption was pretty amazing.

8/10

Isabella Sermon has a bright future ahead of her. I feel like grooming her already.


----------



## Six (Jun 15, 2018)

Blade Runner 2049 is the greatest movie of all time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2018)

Hereditary: A

Holy donkey shit all over Yasha's face, this actually kind of freaked me out. Now remember, children, fear is subjective and many have already complained that this was too slow. It definitely takes its time and if I had one debatable criticism, I did think it was a little too long. But it began by making me a little uneasy...and gradually added to that unease, never giving it a rest until I really, REALLY had to pee...except I couldn't leave, because there was still 45 minutes left and the 'scares' were becoming more overt, so I had to hold it...The cast is mostly phenomenal and most of the tension is built out of their troubled relationships and repressed anger, so the actors got a lot of room to perform. It was a rough experience, one that left me shaken when I left the theater. 

In a way, this is what I wanted out of "A Quiet Place", but didn't quite get. People keep comparing it to "The Exorcist", but even though there are some similarities, I would say tonally it's reminiscent of "The Witch". But it's not really something that should be compared to anything, as it has its own brand of terror. It's not going to be for everyone, but I do think it's worth the risk to check out.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

Snake said:


> Blade Runner 2049 is the greatest movie of all time.


I liked it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Jun 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I liked it.


Of course you did.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Hereditary: A
> 
> Holy donkey shit all over Yasha's face, this actually kind of freaked me out. Now remember, children, fear is subjective and many have already complained that this was too slow. It definitely takes its time and if I had one debatable criticism, I did think it was a little too long. But it began by making me a little uneasy...and gradually added to that unease, never giving it a rest until I really, REALLY had to pee...except I couldn't leave, because there was still 45 minutes left and the 'scares' were becoming more overt, so I had to hold it...The cast is mostly phenomenal and most of the tension is built out of their troubled relationships and repressed anger, so the actors got a lot of room to perform. It was a rough experience, one that left me shaken when I left the theater.
> 
> In a way, this is what I wanted out of "A Quiet Place", but didn't quite get. People keep comparing it to "The Exorcist", but even though there are some similarities, I would say tonally it's reminiscent of "The Witch". But it's not really something that should be compared to anything, as it has its own brand of terror. It's not going to be for everyone, but I do think it's worth the risk to check out.



Well, lots of people complained about Blade Runner 2049 being slow. It depends on what mood you are in. And sometimes your mind could be tricked into mistaking bladder tension for psychological tension. So I do recommend _not_ emptying your bladder to maximize your pleasure during a thriller/suspense film session. I would have recommended the same on bowel movement to you, but then I wouldn't wish someone to endure having a donkey shitting next to them in the theatre.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2018)

Here is a video for all of you uncultured fucks. 




Yasha said:


> Well, lots of people complained about Blade Runner 2049 being slow. It depends on what mood you are in. And sometimes your mind could be tricked into mistaking bladder tension for psychological tension. So I do recommend _not_ emptying your bladder to maximize your pleasure during a thriller/suspense film session. I would have recommended the same on bowel movement to you, but then I wouldn't wish someone to endure having a donkey shitting next to them in the theatre.



lol. I do agree that enjoying a slow movie or not does depend on your mood. In fact, I notice that I favor slower paced movies more at night, but am less patient with them during the day.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> lol. I do agree that enjoying a slow movie or not does depend on your mood. In fact, I notice that I favor slower paced movies more at night, but am less patient with them during the day.



I'm pretty sure you will find a lot of scientific evidence supporting that. But I have problem staying awake to finish a movie on a weekday at any time after 8pm. I look like 40 but feel like 80.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Oh.  Thoroughbreds is out for rental and purchase.  Check it out guys.  Really good movie.  A gem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 16, 2018)

What the hell?! Well, so much for that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 16, 2018)

*You Were Never Really Here - *5/10

*Lights Out - *6/10

Need to watch Hereditary and Incredibles 2 before Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom drops in North America.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2018)

Accident Man: B

Pretty fun Scott Adkins movie. I was a little disappointed in the fight between him, Michael Jai White (who looks like he's put on some weight) and Ray Park (I didn't even recognize him!), but maybe my expectations were unreasonable. It's still an odd, darkly humorous, stylish, action packed movie with a great cast.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2018)

The Village

I'm gonna admit that I liked this film when it first came out. So I was anticipating this the most for the rewatch to see if it's still good. And that would mainly be a no. It's such a shame too because the concept is great but the mix of horror and romance and some sort of Lost like mystery just doesn't blend well at all.

Theres too many characters here for one thing. And the film doesn't know what it's trying to be and fails short on all accounts. I will say the Hand in the darkness scene was probably one of the best scenes M Night has filmed. It's a fantastic scene. And elevates the film. In fact all the scenes between Bryce Dallas Howard and Joaquín Pheonix are great. Shame there's not many of them. And the directing. Why is the camera so far away half the time. It's annoying. Would have worked better as a tv show.

C


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm not sure I will be going to TIFF this year.
> 
> I have limited vacation because of my trip to Japan.  And my family is pressing hard for me to go to Hawaii in December.
> 
> I might be able to do like a Saturday, Sunday, Monday trip.


Oh I’d definitely go to Japan over TIFF

Also I just started watching The Expanse, and now I gotta find out who the cute mullato pilot was on the Donnager.


----------



## Detective (Jun 17, 2018)

I have been meaning to watch Carnosaur, but haven't yet.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2018)

Detective said:


> I have been meaning to watch Carnosaur, but haven't yet.



I've been meaning to review the entire trilogy, but haven't yet.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2018)

Cruise is not the ideal way to explore Japan, Rukia. You will miss out so much.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 18, 2018)

*Incredibles 2 - *8/10

Excellence. Not perfect as the first film though, but it's still great. Visuals and animation were top notch. The conclusion is kind of weak and the story progresses a little too predictably at some points. I've noticed that there were a lot of complaints about the villain, but I didn't really mind the Screenslaver. The design was pretty creepy for a Pixar movie and the hypnotic fight between him and Elastigirl was pretty cool. Of course, he didn't really live up to Syndrome from the first movie and the twist is a little too obvious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> Of course, he didn't really live up to Syndrome from the first movie and the twist is a little too obvious.


Which is the complaint people are having. 

She's another costume hater (like Syndrome) because she felt wronged by them (like Syndrome) but she's not as good.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 18, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Which is the complaint people are having.
> 
> She's another costume hater (like Syndrome) because she felt wronged by them (like Syndrome) but she's not as good.



And I get that. But the reasons they have for feeling wronged by superheroes and respective M.O's are completely different. Syndrome is basically just a loud man child playing supervillain who just wants attention. Screenslaver operates more quietly and discreetly, and his reason for being a villain is a little more understandable than being a fanboy who got butthurt because he was rejected by his personal hero.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 18, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> *Incredibles 2 - *8/10
> 
> Excellence. Not perfect as the first film though, but it's still great. Visuals and animation were top notch. The conclusion is kind of weak and the story progresses a little too predictably at some points. I've noticed that there were a lot of complaints about the villain, but I didn't really mind the Screenslaver. The design was pretty creepy for a Pixar movie and the hypnotic fight between him and Elastigirl was pretty cool. Of course, he didn't really live up to Syndrome from the first movie and the twist is a little too obvious.


Will probably use taking my little sister to the theatre as an excuse for seeing this.


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Cruise is not the ideal way to explore Japan, Rukia. You will miss out so much.



Is 2 weeks enough for a first trip to Japan? To get at least the Tokyo portion decently explored?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2018)

Iron Man: A

Still holds up very well. For some reason, I think the action scenes are more exciting when when they're somewhat grounded in reality, like when Iron Man faces off just normal dudes with guns, tanks and jets. Something about that is a lot more visually interesting than seeing Iron Man fight aliens or other superpowered people.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> Is 2 weeks enough for a first trip to Japan? To get at least the Tokyo portion decently explored?



It's enough for a first trip to get a taste of Japan. But it will leave you wanting for more.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 19, 2018)

*Hereditary *- 8/10

Good god.

This did not disappoint. I was not a huge fan of The Witch, so when I heard that this film was similar I was a little worried. They definitely are in terms of pure dreadful build up and tension, but I feel like the payoff works better with Hereditary. The last thirty minutes had me spooked. Collette and Alex Wolff were amazing. Definitely want to watch again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> *Hereditary *- 8/10
> 
> Good god.
> 
> This did not disappoint. I was not a huge fan of The Witch, so when I heard that this film was similar I was a little worried. They definitely are in terms of pure dreadful build up and tension, but I feel like the payoff works better with Hereditary. The last thirty minutes had me spooked. Collette and Alex Wolff were amazing. Definitely want to watch again.



The problem I had with "The Witch" was that I spent most of the viewing experience trying to figure out WTF everyone was talking about. They should have subtitled the movie, lol.


----------



## Rios (Jun 19, 2018)

Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Men Tell no Tales

4/10

What a way to end it all(I assume this is the ending, what else are they going to do with this franchise?). I don't even know who bothers writing these anymore. A completely ridiculous premise culminating in even more ridiculous climax. Overexaggerated scenes. Captain jack-off sparrow being drunk the whole time(which I completely understand). Action sequences ranging from utter destruction to comical sword fights where nobody dies. Two completely bland young leads. Humor which worked only a few times(the shotgun wedding was priceless, probably because it had absolutely nothing to do with the main story). Barbossa's plot line was so predictable it actually hurt to watch him go to waste. Javier Bardem was amazing though. Mmmm that voice, I can see why heartless killers and romantics are his best roles.

It was still cool. Its nice to know they cant get any worse than that.


----------



## Slice (Jun 19, 2018)

Han Solo 3/5

I expected much worse


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2018)

Finding Dory: B-

It was fine...Just fine...I admittedly don't adore the first film like everyone else seems to, but while it was well made, I was wondering why it was necessary. Just a little underwhelming.

I enjoyed those Sea Lions though. 



Rios said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Men Tell no Tales
> 
> 4/10
> 
> ...



I'm assuming you missed the stinger...


----------



## 12771a (Jun 20, 2018)

Coco- 9/10
Fantastic work by Pixar. Visuals were excellent, setting was unique and I loved the characters and the feels. My 6 year old sister was crying and I really felt for her man. Pixar again proves why they are cream of the crop in the animation world. Excited to see what they do in Incredibles 2.


----------



## Rios (Jun 20, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm assuming you missed the stinger...



I never ever stay for the credits but I assume there was a Davy jones scene? Don't matter really, johnny depp will eventually grow too old for this shit. Unless they want to make the young jack sparrow actor a thing, haha


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2018)

Rios said:


> I never ever stay for the credits but I assume there was a Davy jones scene? Don't matter really, johnny depp will eventually grow too old for this shit. Unless they want to make the young jack sparrow actor a thing, haha



Yup. Digging up the past is apparently the 'Future of the Franchise', but you're right that it doesn't really matter as the movie underperformed anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

I TOLD YOU GUYS NOLAN IS A FUCKING FRAUD!!!


----------



## Yasha (Jun 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I TOLD YOU GUYS NOLAN IS A FUCKING FRAUD!!!



He is not a fraud, but a Freud. I would be worried if I were his wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2018)

Jurassic World 2: Still can't decide on a rating. 

Here is what I said in the formal thread. 



> This movie kind of pissed me off.
> 
> I really liked what I liked, in that the director did a good job at making the dinosaurs scary again. The opening scene alone was, in my opinion, superior than the entirety of the first "Jurassic World"...and the remainder of "Jurassic World 2". Indo-Raptor might be a stupid name, but it was a creepy looking monster. But there reaches a point where the characters seemingly enter a competition as to who could be the biggest idiot in this kind of situation. Is it the dude who OPENS THE FUCKING CAGE WITH THE MURDER DINO!? Or the dude who HIDES UNDER THE FUCKING CAR DURING A DINO STAMPEDE. My money is on the character who tells the main human antagonist to call the police on himself, apparently thinking that would fucking work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yasha (Jun 22, 2018)

> Or the dude who HIDES UNDER THE FUCKING CAR DURING A DINO STAMPEDE.



If I can't outrun them, that's what I would do, too, out of panic. It's not like the guy had any prior experience dealing with a dinosaur stampede.




> I also didn't like the characters, who seem more concerned with dinosaur lives than human lives.



Human lives are one dozen a dime, of course dinosaur lives are more precious.

I am also surprised you didn't like the little girl that screams. I enjoyed every moment of it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2018)

Yasha said:


> If I can't outrun them, that's what I would do, too, out of panic. It's not like the guy had any prior experience dealing with a dinosaur stampede.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would run to the side, get the car started or just...not stand around like an idiot waiting to see what you can obviously here. 

If they think that about human lives, they need to address it. I don't feel like the movie knows what we're supposed to feel about that. My biggest complaint with "The Lost World: Jurassic Park"...well, outside of the little girl using gymnastics to kill a dinosaur...was Nic Van Owen pretty much being responsible for every death in the movie, but no one calls him out on it, nor does he ever seem to consider it. These characters are all like that. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I do love the implication that the girl is part Raptor though. Imagine her during her teen years, where she'll probably start growling and hunting like one too


----------



## Yasha (Jun 23, 2018)

There is an implication that she is part raptor? I must have missed it entirely. I thoughtly she was just a clone human.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2018)

Yasha said:


> There is an implication that she is part raptor? I must have missed it entirely. I thoughtly she was just a clone human.




*Spoiler*: __ 



When she 'scares' the Nanny, it's framed and edited just like how previous movies built up Raptor attacks.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

Fuck Ennoea!  He gave up on his M Night project real quick when it became time to start watching the bad movies.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

I picked up my two favorite films of the year on blu ray this week.

Red Sparrow and Thoroughbreds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2018)

Had a load of fun watching The Incredibles 2!


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 23, 2018)

Thoroughbreds is the film of the year so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2018)

I personally think that's a stretch tbh. It's really well made, brilliant aesthetically, and it has that quirky indie feel to it. Both leading actresses deliver excellent performances, Paul Sparks too and also a big plus for Yelchin ofc. 

I gave it a 7/10 iirc, which is a _'very good' _in my book. But no MotY for me, not even close, and we're only halfway there.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

Harsh Bird.  Harsh.  Smh.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2018)

Be certain that it hurts me worse to say that. I've been looking forward to Thoroughbreds with probably the greatest anticipation for over a year. And don't get me wrong, I really liked it, but again, no MotY for me.

Red Sparrow has to be the best I've seen this year, and it'll take something to beat it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

Red Sparrow is actually my #2.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2018)

Dunno man, Red Sparrow was something special. 

Seeing it unfold on the big screen, after going in with mixed expectations, was an unforgettable and unusual experience, to say the least.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

Is it a product of low expectations? 

I was sick to death of Jennifer Lawrence when I went and saw it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 23, 2018)

Red Sparrow was good but not great, it wasn't on the level of Thoroughbreds.

Thoroughbreds was crafted well throughout its run, had better dialogue and chemistry between the girls, acting from its core characters, twists and shock moments etc that's not a knock on JL because she was the highlight of Red Sparrow but apart from her Red Sparrow had a forgettable cast and its story started to become a mess at the end.

There's better spy films out there like Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy which I found much more suspenseful.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is it a product of low expectations?
> 
> I was sick to death of Jennifer Lawrence when I went and saw it.


I honestly don't know.

I remember seeing the trailer upon the first release, and I immediately decided I was going to see it on the sport. The cinematography was quite simply stunning, from what I could tell, and the premise was appealing.

As I kept waiting I got this feeling that having Jennifer Lawrence, in this particular film, might not have been the best idea. 
And then came the controversial reviews. There were, pretty much, either 10s reviews or 1s reviews, many more of the latter rather than the former. So i couldn't help but expect to go in and be disappointed. 

I'm so glad I didn't change my mind and stood by my decision to go and see it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

I can't imagine giving that film a really low rating.  Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Red Sparrow was good but not great, it wasn't on the level of Thoroughbreds.
> 
> Thoroughbreds was crafted well throughout its run, had better dialogue and chemistry between the girls, acting from its core characters, twists and shock moments etc that's not a knock on JL because she was the highlight of Red Sparrow but apart from her Red Sparrow had a forgettable cast and its story started to become a mess at the end.
> 
> There's better spy films out there like Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy which I found much more suspenseful.


I'm a BIG fan of TTSS. It's probably the best spy movie I've ever seen, but Red Sparrow has to be a close second, and it also stirred very similar waves of suspenseful emotion like TTSS.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

Olivia Cooke is really good.  I have only seen her in a couple of movies.  But she seems to be the best part of all of her projects.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I can't imagine giving that film a really low rating.  Doesn't make sense to me.


I can.

There's a lot of 'average joe's gone to see the movie, without doing any research beforehand, probably J.Lawrence being the main reason, and just expecting to see the next generic spy action/thriller. I bet they didn't expect it to be that graphic or violent, which inevitably led to disappointment and the consequent rants and low ratings.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 23, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> I'm a BIG fan of TTSS. It's probably the best spy movie I've ever seen, but Red Sparrow has to be a close second, and it also stirred very similar waves of suspenseful emotion like TTSS.



I preferred something like Hanna, Ronin and maybe one of the Bourne films from the OT over Red Sparrow if I'm being honest.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 23, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> I preferred something like Hanna, Ronin and maybe one of the Bourne films from the OT over Red Sparrow if I'm being honest.


Ronin is a good shout! and I love the Bourne movies, especially the first one. I still remember watching it way back when it first came out.
Both are more action-packed though.

I also like a few of the Missions Impossibles, and I'm really excited for the next one, even more so than the rest thanks to Cavill.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 23, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Ronin is a good shout! and I love the Bourne movies, especially the first one. I still remember watching it way back when it first came out.
> Both are more action-packed though.
> 
> I also like a few of the Missions Impossibles, and I'm really excited for the next one, even more so than the rest thanks to Cavill.



That scene in Bourne Supremacy when Bourne was stealing the Blackbriar files and he goes "if you were in your office we'd have having this conversation face to face"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2018)

The Town That Dreaded Sundown (original): C

While the killer looked creepy, I found it to be crudely made, tonally confused and kind of dull.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 23, 2018)

*Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom - *3/10


----------



## Stringer (Jun 24, 2018)

*Fahrenheit 451 (2018)* — such a dud, I should have known better with hollywood's track record with remakes. I held some hope to see movie-magic whenever Michael Shannon and Kilmonger got to share screen together but alas... the editing, writing, tame CGI and the shoehorned modernism failed them horribly

3/10
*
The Cloverfield Paradox* — only saw this because the waifu Gugu was in it, wish I hadn't tbf, I barely remember anything from this thing

4/10


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2018)

*Red Sparrow
*
Jennifer Lawrence's bosoms are so far apart I can park a car in there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2018)

Here's a more refined version of my thoughts on Jurassic World 2. 


Stringer said:


> *Fahrenheit 451 (2018)* — such a dud, I should have known better with hollywood's track record with remakes. I held some hope to see movie-magic whenever Michael Shannon and Kilmonger got to share screen together but alas... the editing, writing, tame CGI and the shoehorned modernism failed them horribly
> 
> 3/10
> *
> ...



Cloverfield Paradox was really disappointing. Love the concept. But the execution was just so weak.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2018)

Tank 432: F

Can currently be streamed on netflix. I like the concept (a haunted...tank?) and every once in awhile, it gets a little moody, but it's also boring, confusing and annoying...so...it sucked....


----------



## Rios (Jun 24, 2018)

Murder on the Orient Express

8/10

Loved it obviously. I've read the book, watched the older movie, remembered the solution because its such a unique case. Still, the question is why was this movie made yet again? There are no new effects to take advantage of, no changes to the book, no reimagining, there was the hook at the end for Death on The Nile which is also pretty cool and I'll definitely watch it when it comes out. Still, it seems like a waste. Some famous actors show up but there is nothing much for them to do considering its a whodunit on a train with very little action.

Maybe its worth it to refresh the classics, as good of a reason as any.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2018)

Rios said:


> Murder on the Orient Express
> 
> 8/10
> 
> ...



That's how I see it. Just get an exceptional cast in there, let them go town on the material and introduce newer audiences to the material.

I'm still waiting for another remake of "12 Angry Men", which I assume would be called "12 Angry Jurors" in this day and age...unless one of those men is transgendered...


----------



## Rios (Jun 24, 2018)

Or Ten Little ^ (use bro). Although I do admit And Then There Were None sounds cooler.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2018)

Cloverfield paradox was embarrassing with the  "we opening doors to hell" mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Detective (Jun 24, 2018)

Yasha said:


> *Red Sparrow
> *
> Jennifer Lawrence's bosoms are so far apart I can park a car in there.



Your driving skills indicate that the final resting place of your car will be off target, though.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2018)

Rios said:


> Or Ten Little ^ (use bro). Although I do admit And Then There Were None sounds cooler.



The book's ending gave me goosebumps. Both the manner of final death and the autobiographical confession by the culprit. And the eerie, supernatural-esque atmosphere of the moment in-between. I doubt the movie medium can ever capture⁄reproduce that.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2018)

Detective said:


> Your driving skills indicate that the final resting place of your car will be off target, though.



Well, there will be two giant airbags to avoid any serious casualty. Unless I get so far off-target I drive all the way to the bush and fall into the hell-hole.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2018)

Hereditary - 8/10

Incredibles 2 - 5/10

Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom - 2/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2018)

Stunna said:


> Hereditary - 8/10
> 
> Incredibles 2 - 5/10
> 
> Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom - 2/10



Like...why the fuck would they build Jurassic World on a volcano like that? WHY!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 25, 2018)

Jurassic World: FK was just horrendously bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> Jurassic World: FK was just horrendously bad.



Why did he tell the bad guy to call the police on himself???


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Why did he tell the bad guy to call the police on himself???



How did Owen manage to roll over and escape the slowly pouring lava while being tranquilized, and somehow come sprinting out of the jungle minutes later??


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2018)

*Hereditary
*
It's creepier than me. Up until the seance. Then it felt a little comical and erratic. 

Still, the first half was some of the creepiest shit I had ever seen. It makes you feel like you can't breathe. Your throat is getting bigger. You might need an epipen.

8.5/10 (9.5 for the first half, up until the seance)


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> How did Owen manage to roll over and escape the slowly pouring lava while being tranquilized, and somehow come sprinting out of the jungle minutes later??



How did the villains capture the T-Rex in the middle of a Volcanic eruption?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 27, 2018)

I might have to bump Hereditary up to a 9/10. That shit still in my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jun 27, 2018)

this might be the creepiest thing I've seen in a human face do _(around the 13 second mark)_

her face be bugging, legit gave me chills lol -- that's some *Uncanny Valley* shit


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 27, 2018)

This looks fucking bananas!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2018)

Stringer said:


> this might be the creepiest thing I've seen in a human face do _(around the 13 second mark)_
> 
> her face be bugging, legit gave me chills lol -- that's some *Uncanny Valley* shit


The fuck?

Is she intentionally doing this or does her face have a mind of its own?


----------



## Stringer (Jun 27, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> The fuck?
> 
> *Is she intentionally doing this* or does her face have a mind of its own?


apparently not, it appears to be triggered whenever she gets mad

so strange Gesy-kun 

for a split second her eyes had murder intent too, I'd be extra careful around this chick if I was that guy lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2018)

Braven: B-

Decent action-thriller starring Jason Mamoa and Stephen Lang.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> I might have to bump Hereditary up to a 9/10. That shit still in my head.



Even while I watched it, I knew the car scene and the tongue-clicking sound were going to stay with me for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2018)

I watched "Devilman Crybaby" on netflix. For the most part, I liked it. The animation is rough and choppy, but for whatever reasons, the off-putting designs and the apparent cheapness worked for the visual style they were trying to convey. The voice acting is hammy as hell, but for whatever reason, it works within this context and without it, I think the show would've been kind of boring. It sometimes goes too far with the sleaze, yet the extreme graphic-ness kept things a little more unpredictable and tense. 

If I have any real complaint, it's that I was sometimes really confused as to what was going on. I assume those familiar with the source will have an easier time, but sometimes it just seemed really undeveloped and certain motivations were difficult to keep track of. Also, they gave three different characters identical designs, so I sometimes thought one character was another and so on. At one point, one of these characters is confused with another, for absolutely no reason.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2018)

It was my Sisters birthday today and she wanted to hang out, maybe watch some movies...and I obliged her. What did we watch?

Carnosaur: A+ (C+)

Carnosaur 2: A (C)

Carnosaur 3: B+ (D+)

I'll let you decide which ratings are accurate.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 28, 2018)

Gemini: 4/10

> actress is allegedly dead
> cops think it was her assistant who killed her
> police ID the body and confirm it was the actress's body
> turns out in one of the most anti-climatic twists evah! -  the actress is alive (but wait the police fucking confirmed it was the actress in a news channel), she shot a stalker/fan girl who looked like her in her own home then ran away
> actress's assistant locates her, brings her back, and nothing happens to the actress since it was self-defense

what a pointless plot


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Gemini: 4/10
> 
> > actress is allegedly dead
> > cops think it was her assistant who killed her
> ...



Sounds like a garbage version of "Laura".


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 29, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Sounds like a garbage version of "Laura".



Haven't seen Laura but the twist was p bad in this. Film kept you guessing at times but the payoff isn't worth it.

It doesn't help Lola Kirke couldn't carry this film as the front lead either. They tried to mess with her psych by trying to make her as the killer but the execution was so _so _tame...


----------



## wibisana (Jun 29, 2018)

*Baby driver*
Expecting a comedy, i got serious movie, solid tho. 7.5-8 out of 10. I dont love it, but not bad movie at all.

*Bright*
A mess, but i dont dislike it at all
Maybe 6.5-7 out of 10
I just wish they had better structure.

Plan to watch to night (maybe, at least 1-2 more movies)
*Mermaid, John Wick 2, Dunkirk, Sicario*
I wish i pick lighter movie tho, but the botleg dvd kiosk dont have many selections


----------



## wibisana (Jun 29, 2018)

*Dunkirk*
8.5/10
Very good, i expected saving private ryan but got better movie,
Story without naration, without have to establish the hero etc..almost like a real life (no holywood esque story telling)

But the end tho, small part of naration, to make happy ending. Bring the movie score down a bit for me.

Could be solid 9/10 but still I enjoy it alot.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 29, 2018)

*Mermaid (Chinese film made by stephen chow)*
I know it is suppose to be comedy, but it is so stupid.
I dont get how this become highest grossing movie in China.

Dont get me wrong, I am Stephen Chow's fan, but i think his best last work is Kungfu Hustle.

CJ7, Monkey King, this kinda mess.
Prolly if i have to rate, 4-6.5 out of 10 (depend how the mood when watching it, and how you see the movie, as comedy, as romance or else.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm looking forward to Ant Man tbh.

And I hate super hero movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2018)

Kubo and the Two Strings: B

Pretty good, although something about the ending kind of bugged me. Nevertheless, it was entertaining and sometimes moved me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm hyped for the Purge.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I watched "Devilman Crybaby" on netflix. For the most part, I liked it. The animation is rough and choppy, but for whatever reasons, the off-putting designs and the apparent cheapness worked for the visual style they were trying to convey. The voice acting is hammy as hell, but for whatever reason, it works within this context and without it, I think the show would've been kind of boring. It sometimes goes too far with the sleaze, yet the extreme graphic-ness kept things a little more unpredictable and tense.
> 
> If I have any real complaint, it's that I was sometimes really confused as to what was going on. I assume those familiar with the source will have an easier time, but sometimes it just seemed really undeveloped and certain motivations were difficult to keep track of. Also, they gave three different characters identical designs, so I sometimes thought one character was another and so on. At one point, one of these characters is confused with another, for absolutely no reason.


That was a good one but I liked anime better, Satan is gay... didn't see that hat happend.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2018)

Mr. Glass.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Mr. Glass.


Mr. Glass vs the Beast vs Dunn.  Hyped asf.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Mr. Glass vs the Beast vs Dunn.  Hyped asf.


Funny part it's on my b day and my dad looks like Bruce.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 30, 2018)

Bao

9/10

I really felt that pixar short film


----------



## wibisana (Jun 30, 2018)

*Sicario*
8 or 8.5 out of 10

Has some great moment.
Solid, dint have anything to complain.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 30, 2018)

Come on france!!!


----------



## Shiny (Jun 30, 2018)

Wrong thread 


8.5/10  the incredibles 2

Solid movie but bad villain imo


----------



## Stringer (Jun 30, 2018)

Shiny said:


> Come on france!!!


you support france? shame on you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Jun 30, 2018)

yeah that was a nice goal, Argentina is somehow finding ways to keep themselves alive despite having a bad team, they're like coackroaches

I still haven't forgiven them for taking out NIgeria from the WC


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2018)

Stringer said:


> yeah that was a nice goal, Argentina is somehow finding ways to keep themselves alive despite having a bad team, they're like coackroaches
> 
> I still haven't forgiven them for taking out Senegal from the WC




You mean Nigeria, you racist?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Didi (Jun 30, 2018)

/s


----------



## Stringer (Jun 30, 2018)

Didi said:


> You mean Nigeria, you racist?


lol thanks, I still haven't recovered from the fiasco surrounding Senegal's elimination


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2018)

Fist of Legend: A

A martial arts classic.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2018)

The Cult of Chucky is on.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2018)

Monster Hunt: C+/B-

It alternates between adorable and annoying, but above everything, it's a kids movie and I am not a kids. It does have some charming and colorful characters, but sometimes their development or motivations are difficult to follow. Also, was it just me or did it end kind of on a downer, all things considered? Maybe the sequel wraps up some of the loose ends? 

Not my kind of movie, but maybe if I was 10...


----------



## Yasha (Jul 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Put on your big boy pants and fire back.  Geez.



My button is bigger than yours.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 3, 2018)

Unsane: 7/10

Gripping psycho story for a film that was shot on a fucking iPhone 

but I respect Soderbergh for having the guts to experiment given his history.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2018)

Doctor Strange: A-


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2018)

I watched the "Castlevania" series on netflix and really enjoyed it. The characters were interesting, the gore-filled atmosphere was effective and the action scenes were cool. I agree with everyone else that it does feel way too short and I found myself wondering if this would've been an issue if it had just been released as a movie. I don't know if it would've hurt or helped, but I'll definitely check out season 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Castlevania was good.  But these four episodes felt like a prologue chapter before the real story starts.


----------



## Grape (Jul 4, 2018)

friend! I thought they banned me.


----------



## Grape (Jul 4, 2018)

Well, all is well with the J-Dog.

Still on the mission to save you fools. Once I am successful, I will attempt to assemble everyone from over the years in a real life meeting.

Over the past year I have elected to drive myself into true poverty in the hopes of being Christ. I have been homeless, gone on trips across the country a number of times, been stranded in a number of cities.

Currently I am enjoying my first day off of work in about five months, and I am doing so as a paid employee of a major Texas general contractor. Last week I began working for them as a carpenter. The week before that I purchased a vehicle.

I have worked non-stop for almost five months, excluding a four day trip to Columbus Ohio to attend a music festival. I risked being fired for the whole Jesus thing.

And so.. I'm checking off boxes on a long list of confirmations, I suppose you could call them.

How are you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) doing?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2018)

Tale of Tales: B-

Artfully made, but not really my kind of movie. I often grew impatient with it. Worth watching though if you like grim fairy tales AND arthouse combos.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 5, 2018)

Mission Impossible 3 first time watch.

7,5.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Doctor Strange: A-


Really martial. What's next Carnosaur is a good film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Really martial. What's next Carnosaur is a good film.



"Carnosaur" is an amazing film and when I post my review of its franchise, you will understand its greatness.

"Doctor Strange" is odd because it's one of the more formulaic MCU films, but I also find it to be one of the more entertaining MCU films.


----------



## Son Of Man (Jul 5, 2018)

Bushwick /10


----------



## Grape (Jul 5, 2018)

Doctor Strange was a pretty bad MCU movie. Along with Black Panther and Iron Man 1-3 on the bottom rungs of the series.

Surprisingly, Spider-Man Homecoming was pretty bad as well. Not Iron Man 1 bad, but I think he works better as a cameo character showing up in other movies.

Black Panther was okay, but it's so overhyped and underwhelming imo.


----------



## Grape (Jul 5, 2018)

Wtf are dice for


----------



## Yasha (Jul 5, 2018)

Jesus Christ, Grape is alive.

I want to move to Alaska. Anyone knows how to apply?


----------



## Stringer (Jul 5, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I want to move to Alaska. Anyone knows how to apply?


why would you need to apply, those folks are so desperate for people they will suck you off if you present yourself with your luggage at the airport


----------



## Grape (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes Yasha, I am literally Christ


----------



## Grape (Jul 5, 2018)

One day, Yasha, we will meet and have interesting discussion and arguments about human nature. I'll be right in everything though


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2018)

Baskin: B

The first half was better than the second, as it was more about building up a creepy atmosphere. The 2nd half is more-or-less torture porn.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2018)

Ant Man and the Wasp:  B.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2018)

I also watched the First Purge yesterday.

C.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2018)

Grape said:


> One day, Yasha, we will meet and have interesting discussion and arguments about human nature. I'll be right in everything though



Human beings are beyond redemption. For life on earth to survive, we need to go.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2018)

Stringer said:


> why would you need to apply, those folks are so desperate for people they will suck you off if you present yourself with your luggage at the airport



Cuz I am not American citizen?

I wish it's as easy as that. 

Will Canada take me? I guess its weather pattern and landscape are not much different from Alaska.


----------



## Grape (Jul 6, 2018)

It's not about redemption though, it's about our potential. Life exists to support life, in this way we are connected to all life. We are simply the only facet of life that's capable of making it off the planet. Which is necessary because sooner or later all life will cease to exist here.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2018)

Grape said:


> Doctor Strange was a pretty bad MCU movie. Along with Black Panther and Iron Man 1-3 on the bottom rungs of the series.
> 
> Surprisingly, Spider-Man Homecoming was pretty bad as well. Not Iron Man 1 bad, but I think he works better as a cameo character showing up in other movies.
> 
> Black Panther was okay, but it's so overhyped and underwhelming imo.


I have to disagree
While Winter Soldier is on another level

Thor 3
Spiderman homcoming
Dr Strange 
Antman 
Guardian of galaxy are pretty solid movies in that order (mainly because they are fresh and funny)


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2018)

Just watched The purge election year.

Not bad at all. I enjoy it.
Unlike 1&2 
Still i hate jumpscare tho.
Why they have to try so hard to be horror movie. At this point it was solid action movie

6.5-7 out of 10


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2018)

Grape said:


> It's not about redemption though, it's about our potential. Life exists to support life, in this way we are connected to all life. We are simply the only facet of life that's capable of making it off the planet. Which is necessary because sooner or later all life will cease to exist here.



I'm pretty sure before we manage to make it off we wipe out all life on this planet.


Sicario 2

5/10

Slow and uneventful. A long setup for the next movie.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 6, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Cuz I am not American citizen?
> 
> I wish it's as easy as that.
> 
> Will Canada take me? I guess its weather pattern and landscape are not much different from Alaska.


wait, they don't accept immigrants? smh..  they really shouldn't cry about people not moving in that icy backwater 

you're welcome here, but there's a caveat

it is imperative to periodically surrender some of your asian girl friends to me


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

Woman Walks Ahead 5.5/10
Ant-Man and the Wasp 8/10
Whitney 9/10


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

wibisana said:


> Just watched The purge election year.
> 
> Not bad at all. I enjoy it.
> Unlike 1&2
> ...


You should watch The First Purge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You should watch The First Purge


 definitely if the dvd come out


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2018)

I'll probably wait to see "The First Purge" when it comes out on DVD too.

Ant Man and the Wasp: B+

There are some weak gaps within the story, but I found the action scenes inventive and exciting, while the comedy mostly made me laugh. I actually think I prefer this to the original, even though the original definitely felt like the tighter movie.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2018)

Stringer said:


> wait, they don't accept immigrants? smh..  they really shouldn't cry about people not moving in that icy backwater
> 
> you're welcome here, but there's a caveat
> 
> it is imperative to periodically surrender some of your asian girl friends to me



Deal. Just stare at my sig and click refresh to your heart's content. You're welcome to lick if you want.

Come to think of it, I can go to Canada first and then smuggle into Alaska. I doubt the border is that well guarded considering its length.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2018)

Killing of a Sacred Deer: 4/10

Would prolly score it a bit higher if I knew what it was based off but watching it for the first time the whole thing was frustrating and outright weird at times, waiting to see how Martin is able to paralyze the family, anticipating the big reveal as to what the cure is or what substance he created...and it turns out after doing some research, he was a god...hard fucking pass, what a waste of time. Absolutely killed the buzz I had. You don't build suspense like that then throw some dumb supernatural ability into it.

Would've been so much better if there was a biological component involved instead. Something only he was researching and building for his eventual revenge while playing Steven as a fiddle. You can still use the same motives of justice and sacrifice and it'll still work.

Dialogue was bad. Way too robotic. No way a family talks like that to each other. There was nothing natural about the way this family interacted with each other and the lack of empathy and emotion bugged me. The mum was selfish, only cared about why she had to be in this mess and again, the way she talks to her family is outright creepy, the sister, fucking hell...what a mess, only gave a fuck about her brother's headphones if he was to die and was willing to leave her family behind and run away with Martin if he recovered her legs, whole fucking thing was strange. Only Steven was somewhat normal.


----------



## Didi (Jul 7, 2018)

You've never seen a Lanthimos film before, I presume?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 7, 2018)

Nope 

Just going through some psycho thriller/horror films I've been meaning to watch for the last couple of years.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 7, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You should watch The First Purge


Will there be purge 5? I mean the cliff hanger in purge 3 is kinda nice set up for civil war.

They can continue directly after or maybe a year after when small scale fight still happening on streets


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2018)

wibisana said:


> Will there be purge 5? I mean the cliff hanger in purge 3 is kinda nice set up for civil war.
> 
> They can continue directly after or maybe a year after when small scale fight still happening on streets


A TV show is coming.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 7, 2018)

*Blockers *- 6/10

This was a lot funnier than I was expecting, nothing amazing, but not horrible either. John Cena was actually pretty solid too which surprised me. 

*Ant-man and the Wasp - *6/10

I was pretty disappointed by this, but it's not a bad movie. It's just kind of 'there'. I walked out of the theatre wondering if the sequel was even really necessary. Even Michelle Pfeiffer's return at the end felt kind of underwhelming. I felt like Ghost's powers could've also been used more effectively as well. And the movie also kind of rushes the relationship between Scott and Hope too, which I felt like should've more focused on. Nonetheless, Paul Rudd and the rest of the cast keep you entertained with charm. Prefer the first Ant-Man a lot over this one though.

Also kind of interesting that this is the first MCU movie, well actually maybe superhero movie in general, that doesn't really have a outright villain.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 7, 2018)

Mider T said:


> A TV show is coming.


Before purge tho


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2018)

Ant Man and the Wasp

Marvel expects us to swallow this sort of bullshit storyline?

5.5/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 8, 2018)

*Don't Breathe *- 7/10

Finally saw this after it sat on my watch list for two years.

Effective horror, held back from being truly great though by falling to the familiar horror cliches, such as illogical decisions and fake outs that are generic. Fede Alvarez's directing is awesome though, and I look forward to his adaptation of The Girl in the Spider's Web that is coming out this year.

*Red Sparrow *- 7.5/10

I enjoyed this film, but it could've been a lot better. I know it got pretty low ratings from critics, but I'm guessing that's because of all the violence against women and critics being overly sensitive about it. Good cinematography, great leading performance by Jennifer Lawrence, and the twists at the end make it worth watching. My issue with the movie is that it has some seriously bad pacing issues during the middle part of the film. I feel like it could've probably been shortened down by about thirty minutes. 

Oh yeah, and the dialogue is painful at parts. "You sent me to whore school!" and "Magic pussy." are some particularly egregious lines that stood out to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2018)

The Bar: B

Pretty interesting movie about a group of people getting trapped in a bar in Madrid. The tone was all over the place (at times it plays out almost like a comedy, other times it becomes surprisingly tense and depressing), but it kept my interest. Some scenes are genuinely grueling.


----------



## Keishin (Jul 9, 2018)

Murder on the Orient Express 2017 6/10. For a 2 hour movie with such a great original content to adapt from it's quite sad how this turned out. The presentation is garbage, you can't know who the hell those 12 people are as the movie doesn't tell. The 1 hour 20 minutes long TV episode adaptation in season 12 of the Hercule Poirot TV series in 2010 did this without the flaws that this film has. But so far no adaptation has tried to adapt the feel of the original - not like that's a negative or anything though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2018)

Iron Man 2: B-/B

While it gets a lot of hate these days, I actually think it's fine. You can tell that the studio is forcing in a lot of stuff though.


----------



## Detective (Jul 10, 2018)

@Rukia @Vault @MartialHorror @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2018)

*Kingsman: The Golden Circle *- 7/10

Not as great as the first film by any means and the storyline is kind of a mess, but it's still very entertaining, with great action and enjoyable performances by Egerton, Strong, and Firth. The newcomers are kind of underused though and Julianne Moore's villain sucks compared to Samuel L. Jackson. 

*The First Purge *- 3/10

Why do I do this to myself? I thought I learned my lesson after Election Year to not give this franchise a chance, but they enticed me by giving it a black cast. I've never seen a movie so damn heavy handed in terms of political message and just purely exploitative... All of the characters are extremely illogical and you will want them to be purged besides my dude Trevante Rhodes, who makes for a solid leading badass, but is still kind of corny.


----------



## Djomla (Jul 11, 2018)

American Pie 10/10.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @Vault @MartialHorror @~Gesy~ @RAGING BONER


That’s so much better than the movie we are going to get!


----------



## wibisana (Jul 11, 2018)

Aiplane (1980)

hilarious 8.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Jul 11, 2018)

There is going to be a LotR TV show!?


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 11, 2018)

Yasha said:


> There is going to be a LotR TV show!?


Yeah. This has been circulating for a couple of years now(?). It's supposed to have a budget of at least $500M.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2018)

The Secret of Evil: C-

A Spanish found footage film that rips off the classics, although it has a couple of effective moments and is too short to be boring.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 12, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Yeah. This has been circulating for a couple of years now(?). It's supposed to have a budget of at least $500M.



Ambitious project. It has a high expectation to live up to.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 12, 2018)

According to Amazon it's $1 billion and confirmed for 5 seasons.

That's a lot of faith they've got.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 12, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Ambitious project. It has a high expectation to live up to.


Correct. I still think they'll pull through though. This is a make or break endeavor for Amazon's TV industry, and they'll give it all they've got.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2018)

I watched 1st 5 episodes of "Ash Vs the Evil" dead, but even though I loved the original trilogy, this series is kind of bad...It's beginning to grow on me enough that I am looking forward to episode 6, but some of the supporting cast is weak and the CGI effects are awkward.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 13, 2018)

*Annihilation:* _6.5/10_
the overall concept is nice but the film itself wasn't that interesting to warch, also, Tessa Thompson had a weird fake voice here 

*Queen of Katwe:* _8.5/10_
this actually made me feel like buying a chess board, I'm getting an itch to learn the game


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2018)

Skyscraper: C+

It was fun...enough? It does feel like it was stitched together from other movies though. "Die Hard", "Towering Inferno", "The Fugitive", "Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol", "Enter the Dragon" and "Carnosaur" all played a role in the creation of "Skyscraper". At least it moves quickly, Dwayne Johnson is a great lead and I've always been a fan of Neve Campbell, so it's nice to see her back.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

Skyscraper was a big flop.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 14, 2018)

Wouldn't call it a flop tbh. Was it generally expected to be any more than a generic action flick? It's a Die Hard knock-off starring The Rock for Pete's sake.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

I hear it was expensive to make.


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Skyscraper: C+
> 
> It was fun...enough? It does feel like it was stitched together from other movies though. "Die Hard", "Towering Inferno", "The Fugitive", "Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol", "Enter the Dragon" and "*Carnosaur*" all played a role in the creation of "Skyscraper". At least it moves quickly, Dwayne Johnson is a great lead and I've always been a fan of Neve Campbell, so it's nice to see her back.



Did you really think you would get away with sneaking that reference in, Martial?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2018)

I finished Season 1 of "Ash Vs the Evil Dead" and it got better to where I really enjoyed the finale. 



Detective said:


> Did you really think you would get away with sneaking that reference in, Martial?



I see "Carnosaur" in everything...It tells me things...It tells me...to be naughty...


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hear it was expensive to make.


Sure it was. Hasn't The Rock been the highest paid actor the last couple of years?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 16, 2018)

Any shows to watch until September comes along?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 16, 2018)

*Never Let Me Go
*
Quite moving.

8/10


----------



## Yasha (Jul 16, 2018)

If anyone has $7.95 to spare, you will make my day by having this bookmark shipped to address below.  



*[HASHTAG]#505914[/HASHTAG], 6804 NE 79th Court,
Portland, OR 97218, USA*


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 16, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Any shows to watch until September comes along?


The Terror. But it's a 10 episode series, so you'll probably just binge.

And Sascha Baron Cohen's new show "Who is America?" has just started airing, so there's that.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 16, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> The Terror. But it's a 10 episode series, so you'll probably just binge.
> 
> And Sascha Baron Cohen's new show "Who is America?" has just started airing, so there's that.



Thanks. I'll check out The Terror. Is it recurring or binge?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

@Detective 

I'm still going to tiff this year.  But only for like three days.

Hawaii and Japan eating up most of my vacation days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 16, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Thanks. I'll check out The Terror. Is it recurring or binge?


The latter I guess. It's just a mini-series. The story starts and ends within 10 episodes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2018)

There is apparently going to be a Season 2 of "The Terror", although it has nothing to do with the first. It will take place during WW2.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2018)

Hero Youngster: D

Pretty bad kung fu flick...


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2018)

@Rukia 

Equalizer 2? Checking it out?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> @Rukia
> 
> Equalizer 2? Checking it out?


Probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2018)

Godzilla 2: City on the Edge of Battle: C

In a lot of ways, it's superior to the first film...especially thanks to the ending. But it's also slow paced and seriously...no Godzilla action until the finale...WTF.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2018)

They retconned Broly?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> They retconned Broly?



I don't mind this, but I hope they make Broly into an actual character and not just a prop.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> They retconned Broly?


He was never canon before apparently.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 20, 2018)

they're also giving him a personality, which he was in desperate need of

btw Gesy, did you watch DBS?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He was never canon before apparently.



The DBZ movie canon is strange, but from what I remember, all of them were were alternative universes, as some simply couldn't have taken place. ESPECIALLY the first Broly, which would've been during the Cell Saga.

It would've been funny though if they got Cell to come with them to face Broly.

The only exception appears to be the Garlic Jr movie, as he returns in the anime.

I do kind of want to see Freiza fight Broly too...So this could be cool. If it's playing in theaters near me, I'll probably check it out.

Can't they call it something different though? "Broly" is a pretty bland subtitle.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2018)

Fuck Disney World..this is the happiest place on earf


----------



## Stringer (Jul 20, 2018)

@~Gesy~ nyukkah... 


Stringer said:


> btw Gesy, did you watch DBS?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2018)

Stringer said:


> @~Gesy~ nyukkah...


Haha I watch fight clips on YouTube but was told that watching the whole series isn't worth it.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 20, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haha I watch fight clips on YouTube but was told that watching the whole series isn't worth it.


fair enough, it only got good towards the end with the tournament of power

your favorite fight(s) from super?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2018)

I tried watching "Super", but I didn't like the animation style. The character models always seem so off to me.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 20, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I tried watching "Super", but I didn't like the animation style. The character models always seem so off to me.


that was my case too until Universe 6 Tournament's kicked in and I saw SSBKK Goku vs Hit 

it's around that time the animation got less sloppy and things actually started to become enjoyable


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2018)

Ouch!

James Gunn was fired from "Guardians of the Galaxy 3" because of decade old tweets, even though he had already apologized for them in the past.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Free Chick Fila for life is a pretty good setup.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fuck Disney World..this is the happiest place on earf



It's legal to work at 14?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

I worked at Tom Thumb when I was 14.  But that was 1996.  Times have changed.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2018)

I didn't work a day before I was 25.

@Ennoea


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

I had a newspaper route even before I was 14.

Millennials are so fucking spoiled.  Smdh.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I had a newspaper route even before I was 14.
> 
> Millennials are so fucking spoiled.  Smdh.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Yo, just between you and I, but I think technically we are millenials.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2018)

Yasha said:


> It's legal to work at 14?



Yo, why hasn't Aragaki had anything new out in a while?

Still waiting for Legal High 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

I found a group that states the millennial generation starts in 1983.  I'm going with it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Ouch!
> 
> James Gunn was fired from "Guardians of the Galaxy 3" because of decade old tweets, even though he had already apologized for them in the past.



While I'm a fan of the first Guardians, Vol. 2 is one of the worst MCU offerings IMO. With Gunn being fired, hopefully they put Taika Waititi on it as director.

And those tweets were really, really weird.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> While I'm a fan of the first Guardians, Vol. 2 is one of the worst MCU offerings IMO. With Gunn being fired, hopefully they put Taika Waititi on it as director.
> 
> And those tweets were really, really weird.


I joke around a lot.

But I don't have ideas like that in my heart.

Wouldn't be surprised at all if child pornography charges are coming.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2018)

Detective said:


> Yo, why hasn't Aragaki had anything new out in a while?
> 
> Still waiting for Legal High 3



Last time I saw her was in Nigeru.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I had a newspaper route even before I was 14.
> 
> Millennials are so fucking spoiled.  Smdh.



So are Asians. I hardly know anyone who had to work before 18.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I joke around a lot.
> 
> But I don't have ideas like that in my heart.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised at all if child pornography charges are coming.



That's the thing. 

There's a difference between jokes and having the mindset to post these "jokes" for 5 years and posting messed up fantasies on blogs on a consistent basis. 

You gotta wonder what the fuck his sanity is like when he's having ideas like this for a long time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> While I'm a fan of the first Guardians, Vol. 2 is one of the worst MCU offerings IMO. With Gunn being fired, hopefully they put Taika Waititi on it as director.
> 
> And those tweets were really, really weird.



I've said some pretty stupid and raunchy stuff in the past...as you are all aware of...but I feel like I'm missing the punchline with those tweets. I don't see how they would be funny. Either way, he apologized for them a long time ago and it's not like Disney is consistent with who they fire or retain. They kept Johnny Depp for the last Pirates, even after the allegations of domestic abuse severely damaged his career. They supporting Victor Salva, a CONVICTED p*d*p****, with "Powder". Where does the line start and where does it end?


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Last time I saw her was in Nigeru.



I know, I saw that one too. It was good.

BUT.... NEED MORE


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

This was totally a business decision by Disney.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This was totally a business decision by Disney.



It always is.

But I'm still surprised about it, as for the most part, it didn't really seem like anyone cared THAT much.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2018)

Detective said:


> I know, I saw that one too. It was good.
> 
> BUT.... NEED MORE



Watch this. It doesn't have Gakki, but it's awesome.


----------



## Didi (Jul 21, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I've said some pretty stupid and raunchy stuff in the past...as you are all aware of...but I feel like I'm missing the punchline with those tweets. I don't see how they would be funny. Either way, he apologized for them a long time ago and it's not like Disney is consistent with who they fire or retain. They kept Johnny Depp for the last Pirates, even after the allegations of domestic abuse severely damaged his career. They supporting Victor Salva, a CONVICTED p*d*p****, with "Powder". Where does the line start and where does it end?




The line literally starts and ends with 'is there public outrage on social media'
Some vlogger or whatever I think brought attention to all the tweets so Disney dipped out and fired him


We're in the public lynching age of social media


----------



## Rios (Jul 21, 2018)

The Wild Bunch

7/10

So here I am, bored on a Friday evening and wondering what to do. Stumbled upon some list of movies that are too disturbing to finish. As expected it was filled with cannibalism and rape, things I honestly wouldn't watch(not that I cant "endure" them, more like they wont give me any enjoyment) but then I saw a western and said to myself why not. 

It was a good one but outdated as hell. For someone who watched pretty much every john woo movie under the sun it wasn't anything special. Deconstruction? Well, maybe, except for the part where 4 guys took on an entire army and almost won. Oh well, don't regret checking it out.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2018)

I think people would care more had GotG 2 actually been good.

His tweets we're weird though. This is another of example of deleting your old Twitter when you get famous cuz you gonna get fired once your attention seeking tweets are found.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> I think people would care more had GotG 2 actually been good.
> 
> His tweets we're weird though. This is another of example of deleting your old Twitter when you get famous cuz you gonna get fired once your attention seeking tweets are found.



Twitter and Facebook are mistakes that one should never make.

The only social media I use is IG, for travel photography.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2018)

Or just don't post dumb shit about a shower being like a three year old peeing on you.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Those tweets can't be passed off as jokes.

And I agree about Guardians 2.  I'm not convinced Disney is actually losing anything.  Is this guy a good director?  Why was Guardians 2 the worst Marvel film??


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

I don't care who I offend.  Gunn was a p*d*p****.  Fuck that piece of shit.

First he needs to own up to everything.  And until he enters counseling and shows genuine remorse.  I want him blacklisted.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't care who I offend.  Gunn was a p*d*p****.  Fuck that piece of shit.
> 
> First he needs to own up to everything.  And until he enters counseling and shows genuine remorse.  I want him blacklisted.


He already did own up but claimed to have changed


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2018)

why does everyone hate guardians 2?

it was better than the overrated as shit guardians 1

kurt russel >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ronan dance off bro xD


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

No.  Guardians 1 was better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> why does everyone hate guardians 2?
> 
> it was better than the overrated as shit guardians 1
> 
> kurt russel >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ronan dance off bro xD


The first one was a near perfect space adventure. The second one was a poor ep of Star trek.


----------



## Didi (Jul 22, 2018)

maybe I expected too much from the first, everyone hyped it up but it was just cookie cutter marvel shit with a boring villain, just with even more quips than normal

Second had more heart


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2018)

I thought "Guardians 2" was alright. It has some great moments. But it's probably still one of my less favorite marvel movies. "Guardians 1" is still up there as one of my favorites though.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2018)

Hype af for MI: Fallout. Trying to see it day one.

jamesgunndidnothingwrong


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Those tweets can't be passed off as jokes.
> 
> And I agree about Guardians 2.  I'm not convinced Disney is actually losing anything.  Is this guy a good director?  Why was Guardians 2 the worst Marvel film??


Nah i feel like dark world edges it out. i still can't watch the whole thing without dozing off


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2018)

Yeah I thought Incredible Hulk, Thor: The Dark World and maybe the first Captain America were weaker than Guardians of the Galaxy 2.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2018)

All the Boys Love Mandy Lane: C


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I saw that a long time ago.  It deserves worse than a C.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I saw that a long time ago.  It deserves worse than a C.



I am a slasher fan, so I'm partial to its genre and saw it just as a standard slasher with better acting, but delusions of grandeur. I never care for movies when most of the cast is designed to be aggressively unlikable, even if there is a real reason for it.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2018)

Annihilation: 7/10

Last 15-20 minutes is 9/10
Everything leading up to it was a 6/10


----------



## Shiny (Jul 23, 2018)

Satanic  0/10

I should stop watching these garbage horror movies on netflix, just because you are screaming each 3 seconds doesnt make the film scary, dumb shit


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> All the Boys Love Mandy Lane: C


The horrific lighting on that film was enough to give it an F

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slice (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I found a group that states the millennial generation starts in 1983.  I'm going with it.



Count me in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LadyAmaltheaMoon (Jul 23, 2018)

The Bride (some random horror film) and I give it a C. It was okay. It was not the greatest.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2018)

Thor: B


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 25, 2018)

Il Pentito, hidden 1985 Eurocrime treasure.

A


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2018)

Fall of the House of Usher: B+/A-

Really good Vincent Price/Roger Corman movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2018)

Incredibles 2

Abit predictable for me and all the gender politics were annoying for a kids film. But the animation was top notch and so were the actions scenes. I just think the final act could have been abit more interesting.

Jack Jack stole the show. 

B


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2018)

@Rukia 

*Film:* Mission Impossible: Fallout
*Rating:* ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* All films for 2018 have been put on notice. Y'all are fucked. Full Bathroom fight + Chase sequence + final action sequences of the third act, holy shit, tense as fuck. Including the scene with Benji, Ilsa and Lane. GOD DAMN


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 27, 2018)

Mission Impossible: Fallout- A- (maybe an A?)

Riveting action thriller.  If it's not the best in the series, it's pretty damn close.


----------



## Detective (Jul 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Castlevania was good.  But these four episodes felt like a prologue chapter before the real story starts.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2018)

Isn't the music a remix of the "Hanna" theme?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2018)

Looks really good!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2018)

Good Time: A

This was a very good, unique, darkly humorous thriller....Robert Pattinson turns in his best performance ever. I barely even recognized him.


----------



## GhibliFox (Jul 29, 2018)

_Annihilation_, 7.5/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2018)

Railroad Tigers: B-

It has some really good action scenes and I will admit to laughing at a lot of the humor, but it's way too violent to be this goofy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2018)

Captain America: B-

While it's one of my least favorite MCU movies, I do appreciate it for being different. Once again, this is a straight shared by a lot of the Phase 1 movies, as Marvel had yet to develop/perfect its formula. But I would argue that "Captain America" stands out more as unique than the rest. 

Of course, it still has pacing issues and the 2nd half is weaker than the first.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 31, 2018)

Thoroughbreds - 6/10

Sideways - 9/10 (This is really good)


----------



## God (Jul 31, 2018)

Any of you guys seen _Kids_?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 1, 2018)

*Nocturnal Animals - *4/10

Was not a fan of this. Came off as very pretentious and overall, a pointless film. Not sure how the opening sequence connects to anything in the plot thematically so I question Tom Ford's decision to put it in there. However, I cannot ignore the great performances in the movie, Aaron-Taylor Johnson and Gyllenhaal being particularly great. 

*Mission Impossible - Fallout *- 8/10

Still great. Was expecting a little more though since critics were touting it as one of the greatest action films of all time... This was a really good spy movie though and it did a very good job of keeping the audience guessing. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 1, 2018)

Mission Impossible: Fallout

Nicely paced and engaging from start to end. The dialogues are spoken so clearly I can understand them without subtitles. That is rare these days. The car chase scene looks a little CGI-ish but still fun to watch. Ferguson is hot as hell and Tom Cruise is a vampire.

9/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 2, 2018)

Anyone know if there's gonna be new Fargo and True Detective seasons?


----------



## Stringer (Aug 2, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Anyone know if there's gonna be new Fargo and True Detective seasons?


True Detective is finally getting a third season with Mahershala Ali  

don't know about Fargo though


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 2, 2018)

Stringer said:


> True Detective is finally getting a third season with Mahershala Ali
> 
> don't know about Fargo though



Good news, it's been like forever since a new TD season


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2018)

Skyscraper: 8/10 

Good action flick, suspenseful when it was supposed to be.  Even dropped an F-bomb at a time when it would have the most weight.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Anyone know if there's gonna be new Fargo and True Detective seasons?



I am the only true Detective that matters, though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2018)

The Negotiator: B+

This is not the Samuel Jackson/Kevin Spacey movie, but a Japanese thriller directed by Takashi Miike. It's really good, even though a lot is stacked against it. It was a made-for-TV flick, so the transfer looks like garbage and much of the story is comprised of explaining things...yet it was still very compelling. I was caught off guard by the twists and appreciated the suspense and drama. The exposition might be dense, but it was interesting. if I have any complaints, I felt that the ending was way too talky and started to drag on. But still, Takashi Miike is one of my favorite directors because he's so versatile and this was a solid example of his work.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 3, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Good news, it's been like forever since a new TD season


no kidding 

I'm guessing the delay had to do with them trying to make up for last season?

I didn't like the change of tone tbf, it was a step down in quality



Detective said:


> I am the only true Detective that matters, though.


lmao I don't know Detective, Rust Cohle is pretty stiff competition to go up against


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 3, 2018)

Stringer said:


> no kidding
> 
> I'm guessing the delay had to do with them trying to make up for last season?
> 
> I didn't like the change of tone tbf, it was a step down in quality



yeah s2 was a mess, I couldn't take Vince Vaughn seriously no matter how hard he tried to be a gangster. It was downright cringe


----------



## Stringer (Aug 3, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> yeah s2 was a mess, I couldn't take Vince Vaughn seriously no matter how hard he tried to be a gangster. It was downright cringe


word, should stick to generic comedy roles 

I read somewhere producers promised a return to the show's roots, it appears there's hope for it yet


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 3, 2018)

Stringer said:


> word, should stick to generic comedy roles
> 
> I read somewhere producers promised a return to the show's roots, it appears there's hope for it yet



Season 1 atmosphere was the best, better suspense, acting, Alexandra Daddario's titties, everything, was hooked to see a new ep every week so they better live up to their word. 

Still it's odd it's taking this long for a 8 episode season

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Aug 3, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Season 1 atmosphere was the best, better suspense, acting, *Alexandra Daddario's titties*, everything, was hooked to see a new ep every week so they better live up to their word.
> 
> Still it's odd it's taking this long for a 8 episode season


oh man them titties were absolutely wonderful, Woody Harrelson's a lucky sunavabitch

nearly everything that came out of Rust's mouth is quote material 

yea they're taking forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Aug 3, 2018)

The Babysitter

3.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2018)

Fullmetal Alchemist (2017): F

This is that live-action anime adaptation that can be found on netflix and wow...it's bad...It makes the netflix "Death Note" movie look good! It tries to cram in too much story, never developing anything, but then re-arranging everything so that none of it makes sense...to either the fan or a newcomer...Also, outside of the opening action scene, Ed and Al never get to have a really big fight scene. The finale is primarily all Mustang's work. There is some nice art direction, but the budget limitations are obvious. The CGI never looks right. The opening scene has an entire town be the battleground between Ed and the Preacher, but there isn't a single person in sight until it becomes convenient for the plot...and when people show up, it doesn't even look like the same location...I always think it's a mistake to adhere too closely to the source when it comes to appearances, as the cast often looks ridiculous in their blonde wigs. 

The acting is very, VERY broad. The actress who plays Winry in particular seems like she's performing for a hokey Japanese TV show. Interestingly, if you watch the English dub version, the VA's who voiced Ed, Al and Winry in the anime reprise their roles. Vic Mignogna's voice sounds muffled, as if he's recording his dialogue at a different studio, possibly with inferior equipment. The guy who voiced Al has grown up, so Al sounds A LOT older than he's supposed too. I don't know why Mignogna's voice doesn't bug me...possibly because he's putting on a fake one so his age doesn't really stand out as distracting? Al just sounds like the VA is using his normal, older voice and it's kind of surreal. 

Oh yeah...it's also 2 hours and 15 minutes long...Not a fun time.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2018)

Christopher Robin.

It was fucking amazing. And sad. And heartwarming.

I love the fuzzy little fuck.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2018)

I Remember You: A-

This is not for everyone, but this Icelandic chiller managed to get under my skin. The slow burn pacing, the subtitles and the complex storyline might leave you lost or bored. But it kept me alert, gave me goosebumps and even tugged at my heart strings. My only complaint is the clairvoyant scene, which was just an excuse for exposition...admittedly, I don't know how they could've revealed this information in a better way and to its credit, I was not expecting the scene to go that route...so it's not THAT much of a complaint.


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2018)

@~Gesy~ @Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

??


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2018)

The Dinosaur Project: D+

Admittedly, I spent an hour only half paying attention while I cooked me some breakfast burritos. I usually put on bad movies to play in the background while I clean, cook, etc. This wasn't as bad as what I was expecting. The Special effects are actually OK for a low budgeted film and it moved fast enough, but there were some dumb moments and I hate it when found footage movies have the cameras start glitching. 

It's pretty much "The Blair Witch Project" meets "The Lost World" meets..."Sanctum"? Odd combination.


----------



## Detective (Aug 6, 2018)

All In

Fukunaga also directed True Detective Season 1, and Beasts of No Nation.


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2018)

Detective said:


> All In
> 
> Fukunaga also directed True Detective Season 1, and Beasts of No Nation.




seems really cool


----------



## Detective (Aug 6, 2018)

Didi said:


> seems really cool



Yo, what is the story behind your Avy? I noticed Mugen also using a variant of his own.


----------



## Didi (Aug 6, 2018)

birbs are cool


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2018)

The Avengers: A-

I still really enjoyed it a lot, but my issue with Phase 1 of the MCU is that the CGI ages so quickly.


----------



## Slice (Aug 7, 2018)

Mission Impossible Fallout - 5/5

Ethan Hunt right now is a better James Bond than James Bond

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Butt Chugger (Aug 7, 2018)

The Boy Next Door
9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2018)

Absentia: B-


----------



## Stringer (Aug 9, 2018)

*Unbreakable* — R: 6.5/10
In typical Shyamalan fashion it had to have a plot twist. 

But I actually enjoyed this, the reveal was written well. Felt weird not seeing Samuel L. Jackson curse every two seconds (lmao). That being said there were moments that took me out of the film, like the Janitor not bothering to go downstairs to finish Dunn _(or at least remove him out of plain sight if he thought Dunn was dead)_ just to be blindsided seconds later like an idiot. As well as the obnoxious scene with Dunn's son stubbornly holding his father at gunpoint.

But all in all it was a good watch.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

@Detective 


Did you ever watch Daily lives of high school boys?  What a great anime series that was!


----------



## Detective (Aug 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Detective
> 
> 
> Did you ever watch Daily lives of high school boys?  What a great anime series that was!



No, this is actually the first I am hearing of it. How long is the series?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

It's a short series.  I think it's pretty amusing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2018)

The Meg: C+/B-

It was fun enough, but kind a middling film. I love me some shark goodness though, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Slice (Aug 10, 2018)

By the trailer i cant tell if it is either a high budget B movie, a "horror" comedy or a serious attempt at a big ass shark movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2018)

Slice said:


> By the trailer i cant tell if it is either a high budget B movie, a "horror" comedy or a serious attempt at a big ass shark movie.



I still can't tell! 

I would probably say it's a high budget B movie/horror-comedy/serious attempt at a big ass shark movie?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 10, 2018)

You sure it's high budget? The CGI looks bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2018)

I heard it cost 100 million. It's usually pretty good. The ending has some wonky CGI, but the movie usually restrains itself when showing the shark. 

Honestly, the most expensive scene might've been the Beach attack, as it looks like there are hundreds of extras in the water at times.


----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2018)

Stringer said:


> Unbreakable— R: 6.5/10


Unbreakable is objective better the Sixth Sense


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

I haven't seen Sixth Sense in like 15 years.  So I wouldn't know.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 10, 2018)

Ae said:


> Unbreakable is objective better the Sixth Sense


f8 me!

nah I've never seen the sixth sense, shit if I know 

anyway, wassup masterrace, what've you been up to?


----------



## Stringer (Aug 10, 2018)

*Genocidal Organ *— R: 5/10

While it had good animation and themes there was a bit too much exposition for my taste, which is bothersome when you have to read subtitles. Had to pause a few times to do other things, the action was nice though. I probably would have been able to stomach some of its verbose scenes better if I watched the dub version.


*Split *— R: 7/10

The half-naked mulatto had some _subarashii_ curves, if her pussy was on the menu I'd have ate it all day. That being said, while I wasn't blown away by the movie I do like the world Shyamalan built, I'm interested to see where he takes it in the sequel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2018)

Deep Blue Sea: B

I would argue that "The Meg" is similar to this in tone, albeit less bloody. It's dumb, silly, fast paced and pretty thrilling, but the CGI has aged badly and the sharks seem to have developed the ability to grow and shrink, as their sizes keep changing.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2018)

*Hugo - *4/10
One of Scorsese's weaker movies IMO. Visuals are good, story is lacking and the main character played by Asa Butterfield is annoying. 

*Wind River *- 8/10
I thought this was pretty good. Nothing game-changing, although one scene was pretty tough. A solid mystery crime thriller  with a cool setting. I do question the decision to make both leads white though.

*War for the Planet of the Apes - *7.5/10
Starts off really strong, falters in the middle, and then quickly slaps together a conclusion. Dawn is easily the best of the trilogy, mostly because of Koba. Still, the Apes are of course portrayed amazingly and it's awesome to have a solid emotional, satisfying ending to the trilogy. 

Really hope Matt Reeves pulls that Batman movie off too after watching this.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 11, 2018)

Koba was such a fletched out and interesting character, if we made a list of antagonists he'd easily make it in my top 10


----------



## Djomla (Aug 11, 2018)

Mad Max: Fury Road. Um, 3/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2018)

Deadly Breaking Sword: A-

Compelling old kung fu flick. I like how you spend most of the running-time unsure who is good or bad, as everyone seems to have admirable and deplorable qualities.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2018)

I watched Slenderman.


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2018)

Kaiji: The Ultimate Gambler (2009)

8/10

Pretty good for a manga adaptation! There were 3 things I didn't like:
1. The rock paper scissors game was glossed over which is a shame. I know its the least interesting one but it establishes Kaiji's character pretty well. Plus the reason he had to keep going was kinda silly unlike the manga where it is very well explained and justified.
2. The underground dice game was completely omitted which is a shame. They did spend a lot of time on the underground facility, no harm done in showing the main course.
3. It is very tame. The Brave Man's road was explicitly presented which is fine, it is the most action packed game after all. Thing is after showing 9 people die you'd think they'll also show the ear drill, Kaiji cutting off his own ear and the roasting kneeling but alas none of that.


Haha that underground facility is much like The Shadow Realm now that I think about it. You don't die, you just get send somewhere you cant escape. I'd expect more from a japanese film, I am used to them being crazy.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 12, 2018)

Djomla said:


> Mad Max: Fury Road. Um, 3/10.



Who hurt you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I watched Slenderman.



Was it horrible?

*Unsane *- 7/10
This was a good thriller. I'm a fan of Claire Foy after this. It gets a little too horror movie cliched near the end though.

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy *- 7/10
First time watching this. I see why it's held in high regard. The plot at some points was a little hard to keep up with, but I would definitely rewatch.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2018)

Yeah.  It's a bad movie.


----------



## Didi (Aug 12, 2018)

Ae said:


> *Big Hero 6: *Light
> Disney thinks that all they need is cute characters, try to make you cry, and we'll eat it up every time.
> 
> 
> ...




yes


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 12, 2018)

Ae said:


> *Big Hero 6: *Light
> Disney thinks that all they need is cute characters, try to make you cry, and we'll eat it up every time.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't care about the Oscars but it's a stupid move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Aug 12, 2018)

nema-ye nazdik- 8/10 lingering scenes galore.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Don't care about the Oscars but it's a stupid move.


It's ridiculous.  They already expanded to include a possible 10 best picture nominees.

Stop giving everyone a fucking participation trophy!


----------



## Ae (Aug 12, 2018)

Is GoT worth watching from the beginning if I know all of the major deaths?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2018)

Ae said:


> Is GoT worth watching from the beginning if I know all of the major deaths?


Maybe until about Season 4.

Pad Man - 7/10

You Were Never Really Here - 9/10

Eighth Grade - 7/10

The First Purge - 12/10

Mission Impossible: Fallout - 8/10

Tragedy Girls - 6/10


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's ridiculous.  They already expanded to include a possible 10 best picture nominees.
> 
> Stop giving everyone a fucking participation trophy!


That is what the Oscar is kinda. There are so many movies in the world that nobody would have the time to watch them if it would be global instead of foreign movies being in their own category.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2018)

*BlacKkKlansman - *8/10

Enjoyed this. Casting and direction are on point, Adam Driver and Topher Grace in particular. Spike Lee struggles with the movie's tone at points though, which stops it from being truly great. There's a lot of jumping back and forth in terms of how serious the film wants to be. However, when BlackkKlansman successfully balances these elements, it becomes a very powerful film.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 14, 2018)

@Lucifer Morningstar Viggo Mortensen is back, that italian impersonation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2018)

The Incredible Hulk: B-

It's aged more gracefully than I thought it would. In fact, I'd argue that there are fewer bad special effects here than in any of the Phase 1 MCU flicks...But it's just kind of middling overall. Not bad, not great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2018)

Don't Kill it!- B

And make no mistake, this is a "B-movie". It stars Dolph Lundgren as a demon killer and it has some really bad acting from the supporting cast (does anyone ever react to getting stabbed or shot?) and the CGI is pretty terrible too, but it's entertaining for what it is. The demon mythology is really cool, Lundgren excels in these sleazy, wind-at-the-camera kind of roles and the kills were plentiful and over-the-top. My kind of good bad movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2018)

Grave Encounters: B

Surprisingly good found footage flick, even if the plot is incredibly standard. It's about a film crew investigating a haunted insane asylum and I swear I saw the exact same story in "The Secret of Evil" like a month ago. Sometimes the characters can be dumb and noisy, plus I hate the 'scary ghost face' cliches it utilizes. But it built tension very nicely and something about space and time being manipulated inherently freaks me out. It does start to run out of momentum near the end, but it moves surprisingly quickly for a found footage flick. I enjoyed it!


----------



## Ae (Aug 17, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Grave Encounters: B
> 
> Surprisingly good found footage flick, even if the plot is incredibly standard. It's about a film crew investigating a haunted insane asylum and I swear I saw the exact same story in "The Secret of Evil" like a month ago. Sometimes the characters can be dumb and noisy, plus I hate the 'scary ghost face' cliches it utilizes. But it built tension very nicely and something about space and time being manipulated inherently freaks me out. It does start to run out of momentum near the end, but it moves surprisingly quickly for a found footage flick. I enjoyed it!



*Spoiler*: __ 



If I hadn't already seen The Blair Witch Project, I think the reveal would have been so much better


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2018)

Ae said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If I hadn't already seen The Blair Witch Project, I think the reveal would have been so much better




*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you mean the original or "Blair Witch"? Because "Blair Witch" practically stole the 'time/space distortion' concept...assuming I'm not overlooking something else that had already done that.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 17, 2018)

Stringer said:


> @Lucifer Morningstar Viggo Mortensen is back, that italian impersonation



Is Deep South still racist like that?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Is Deep South still racist like that?


Yes


----------



## Yasha (Aug 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yes



Only against the blacks or other minorities like Asians as well?


----------



## Stringer (Aug 17, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Is Deep South still racist like that?


while it's certainly better than it was during and prior to the civil rights movement I'd say racism is very much entranched there, from what I gather anyway — the main difference being they can't just randomly go lynch a black family 

they're stuck in the past, the problem with those people and most americans in general is they don't travel the world to get a difference perspective on things, which makes them that more susceptible to be corrupted by their toxic environment


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Only against the blacks or other minorities like Asians as well?


It depends...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

No deep south isn’t racist.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 17, 2018)

I wonder if I am okay by their standards.

*The Butterfly Effect
*
Great story. The checkpoints are well selected where it doesn't leave too much room for freedom or free will to change things entirely. Love bittersweet ending like this.

8.5/10


----------



## Stringer (Aug 17, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I wonder if I am okay by their standards.


not with your ching chong and kung-fu, they hate that shit


----------



## Yasha (Aug 17, 2018)

They will probably think I'm from China and Trump's anti-China policy doesn't help.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

You have nothing to worry about Yasha.

They treat Asians like royalty in Alabama and Mississippi.  Not to sure about Georgia though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2018)

Hush: B+

Whoa, watched this on netflix. Surprisingly good thriller! 



Yasha said:


> Is Deep South still racist like that?



No, but they might want to stage some scenes of "Deliverance" with you.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 18, 2018)

Decided to watch Marvel films that I've missed over the last year or so.

*Captain America: Civil War* - 9/10

I thought it was great. The Story, the action, all good. Not as good as Winter Soldier which is still the best Marvel film.

*Black Panther* - 8/10

The Acting was great and I love the music. The story is decent but can be improved. The Villain is alright (and very good looking). The colonialism jokes and stuff were cringy though. The final fight was shit though.

*Thor Ragnarok* - 6.5/10

They over did it with the comedy to the point where alot of it was cringy. The story was meh. The Action was alright. I really liked the Villain, Hela, need more screentime in the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2018)

The Houses October Built 2: B-

I liked " The Houses October Built" a lot, so was curious about this sequel and it's...OK? The first film is a lot better at building tension. This has some good, creepy moments and once again, I found myself really wanting to check out some haunted houses myself. It looks fun and I enjoyed myself enough during the scenes of characters exploring the various kinds of haunts. But what made the first film good is that there reaches a point where the characters find themselves isolated, in potentially hostile territory....which gradually tightens around them. They spend the majority of this film seemingly unaware that they're in danger, was missing the feeling of impending doom. 

The ending is both predictable and unsatisfying, but even worse, it's one of those endings that has a ripple effect, making me like the first one a little less...

Still, I had enough fun with this to not regret checking it out.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> No, but they might want to stage some scenes of "Deliverance" with you.



I just know that Stunna is from the Deep South. Poor guy. He must have a tough childhood.

I love your state, Martial. Arizona is pretty awesome. Have you been to the Lowell Observatory in Flagstaff?


----------



## Detective (Aug 18, 2018)

Arizona will become unlivable within the next 50 years, though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I just know that Stunna is from the Deep South. Poor guy. He must have a tough childhood.
> 
> I love your state, Martial. Arizona is pretty awesome. Have you been to the Lowell Observatory in Flagstaff?



No, but I've been to flagstaff. Snow is a strange and mysterious phenomena in Arizona...

Right now it's hot as balls though.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

I drove through Flagstaff once.  It was snowing heavily and it was a very treacherous drive.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> Arizona will become unlivable within the next 50 years, though.



Spend the summer in Flagstaff. Problem solved.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2018)

The Monkey King 3: B-

This is not a good movie...none of the entries in this trilogy are...but something about it kind of works? I'm a big fan of "Journey to the West" (yes, I've read the novels...well, I still have to go through the last one), so always find it fascinating how these movies try to adapt some of the short stories, but expand upon them in ways I actually kind of like. It's just too bad that it's so damn cheesy and silly. The special effects are a big improvement over the last one though. "Journey to the West: Conquering the Demons" still reigns as King...of the monkeys? Yet bizarrely, it's probably the least faithful adaptation of the source material. 

I still need to see "Journey to the West 2", but netflix doesn't have a copy of it yet...


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 21, 2018)

*Hereditary*_(2018) - *10/10*_

This is easily the best Horror movie I have _ever_ seen. A slow and gripping descent into madness.
It is top notch pretty much in every aspect I can think of. The casting and the acting is especially sublime.

MotY for me, and it's going to be virtually impossible to top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 21, 2018)

^ 

It’s the best I’ve seen this year so far as well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 21, 2018)

Ayyy then I have to see it


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 21, 2018)

My only regret is not having seen it on the big screen(not my fault, wasn't shown here).
One scene in particular I had my jaw dropped, my hands in the air for like a good couple of minutes. That has never happened to me before, and I'm also not particularly sensitive, especially when it comes to Horror movies.
I also really love the pacing, there's no rush, you just have this feeling that there's something wrong and it just keeps getting worse and it's too late by the time you fucking notice. Absolutely dreadful!

edit- note that I knew next to nothing about this. No trailer or anything. I was only aware of the genre beforehand, and that's pretty much it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2018)

"Hereditary" was pretty great.

Chasing the Dragon: B/B+

I liked the movie, as the cast is a lot of fun, it moves at a swift pace and there's something satisfying watching Donnie Yen and Andy Lau rise through the ranks. It's a period piece, so expect a lot of 70's fashions, neon lighting and architecture, which I'm partial towards. It does feel like it was stripped down in post production though, as there are some jumps in the narrative that confused me. Sometimes a twist will be explained, but it's so abrupt that it's hard to process. The ending text crawl goes by so quickly that I couldn't even keep up with it. But the movie is a fun Chinese gangster flick and can be streamed on netflix.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2018)

The first half was really intense. The tongue clicking will stay in your head for a few days at least.


----------



## Djomla (Aug 22, 2018)

Ocean's 8. Dropped it after 30 minutes so I can't really rate it.
MI:Fallout. 7/10. The moment they reach the village and everything after is great. Everything till that point is kinda wierd... We do this here and we are onto that there and then somewhere else and so on. Tom's interview with Graham which I saw before the movie ruined the show for me. He explained who is the guy he was chasing when he broke his leg, ankle or whatever so I immediately knew who the bad guy was. Still enjoyable movie, but nor the quality of RN and GP.
Hereditary - Scary horror movie, my ass. It is a boring snooze fest. Giving it a 2/10 is overrating it


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 22, 2018)

The last twenty minutes or so of Hereditary is some bananas shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2018)

Young Guns: B

As a kid, I was obsessed with this movie. Now...it's good because of the cast. I liked how Billy the Kid is portrayed as smart and charismatic, but batshit insane. You never really knew what to expect of him. But it's definitely a product of its time.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

@Detective


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

I was looking through the schedule for TIFF this year.

I'm only going to be in town on the first Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.  But I think have found 7-8 good selections.

Including Climax:


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

I don't have a clue what this is about.  I think it's a remake?


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 23, 2018)

Yes, it's a remake of a popular 70's horror.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't have a clue what this is about.  I think it's a remake?



Yup. The original is considered horror director Dario Argento's masterpiece and they've been talking about remaking it for years. It also had two sequels, "Inferno" and "Mother of Tears", the former being pretty good and the latter being so bad it's kind of funny. 

This remake does not resemble the original much though, outside of the setting and concept, which I think is cool. The trailers have been getting me very excited for it.


----------



## Ae (Aug 23, 2018)

Probably my most anticipated film of this year. The original is fucking fantastic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2018)

Young Guns II: B

I think I preferred this over the first one, as it has some great one-liners ("Yoohoo, I'll make you famous!") and a memorable soundtrack. This was actually the one I obsessed over as a kid, but watching it now, I had forgotten about most of it.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2018)

Ship of Theseus

I wasn't in the mood for philosophical brooding. Took me a couple of weeks to finish this film.

6/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

@Yasha come back to la dude


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2018)

LA (and I suspect many US cities as well) looks perfectly normal when there is daylight, but when dark falls, army of homeless people come out of nowhere and take over the cities. I was both concerned for my own safety and sympathetic to their predicament. No wonder Americans love zombie and vampire movies. You guys are literally living in zombiecalypse or train to busan at night.

@Detective or @Stringer  Hopefully Canada ain't like that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

That's a goddamn lie Yasha!  There is a curfew in LA!


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2018)

Things might be different around suburbs but it's spooky walking around city centers at night.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 24, 2018)

Yasha said:


> LA (and I suspect many US cities as well) looks perfectly normal when there is daylight, but when dark falls, army of homeless people come out of nowhere and take over the cities. I was both concerned for my own safety and sympathetic to their predicament. No wonder Americans love zombie and vampire movies. *You guys are literally living in zombiecalypse or train to busan at night.*
> 
> @Detective or @Stringer  Hopefully Canada ain't like that.





don't worry Yasha, even our homeless are more civilized than the average american citizen


----------



## Stringer (Aug 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That's a goddamn lie Yasha!  There is a curfew in LA!


isn't the curfew only effective for people under 18?

be honest Rukia, the fact that curfew laws are enforced at all says a lot about that town's proclivity for wickedness


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2018)

Not to mention there are 40+ serial killers on the loose at anytime in US. I get that they mostly target hookers or young girls, but you never know, I might bump into one that targets Asian demographics in LA.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2018)

Ghoul: B+/A-

This is a really good Indian mini-series/movie that was just released on netflix. It was actually produced as a movie, but they cut it in three parts for some reason. Sometimes the pacing is off, but there are some really good, creepy moments. Great atmosphere.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2018)

@MartialHorror Which demographics do you target?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

Martial was obsessed with Stunna, remember?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2018)

Why do I still get stereotyped as the creepy one? I haven't been creepy in yea- er, mont- um, day- I haven't been creepy for like 20 minutes!



Yasha said:


> @MartialHorror Which demographics do you target?



Those who do not watch "Carnosaur"...I guess everyone.



Rukia said:


> Martial was obsessed with Stunna, remember?



*Sigh* NF isn't the same without Stunna. Rukia, you need to start wearing a Stunna mask.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Martial was obsessed with Stunna, remember?



So....smartass African American with identity crisis?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2018)

*BlacKkKlansman - Loved it. *

Good dialogue, two leads had that charisma going which I liked a lot, and the sporadic comedy was excellent. That ending was raw tho, left my friends and I talking about that instead of the movie itself which is what I assume is the whole point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2018)

R-Point: B

A South Korean military-themed horror flick. I love its strengths, but hate its weaknesses.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 26, 2018)

@Rukia What happens if you don't give tips in restaurant?


----------



## Detective (Aug 26, 2018)

Yasha said:


> @Rukia What happens if you don't give tips in restaurant?



Tipping culture is really an American thing. It's optional, not mandatory.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2018)

Yasha said:


> @Rukia What happens if you don't give tips in restaurant?


I don't know.  I have never failed to tip.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2018)

I liked Crazy Rich Asians.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2018)

Taissa Farmiga liked one of my tweets about the Nun!  Baller status.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Taissa Farmiga liked one of my tweets about the Nun!  Baller status.



Every once in awhile I'll get a like, but usually from a minor celebrity, like Rina Takeda (martial arts star; "High Kick Girl", "Dead Sushi") or the cast of "Houses October Built". It's always surreal when that happens, lol.


----------



## Ae (Aug 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I liked Crazy Rich Asians.


Looks like any generic romcom, but asian themed.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2018)

Ae said:


> Looks like any generic romcom, but asian themed.


It's funny.  And the people are beautiful.  What's not to like?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2018)

Ae said:


> Awkwafina's man voice?


She served her purpose.


----------



## Detective (Aug 26, 2018)

ALL FUCKING IN

DAY ONE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2018)

There's gonna be a new True Detective?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2018)

No


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2018)

Moonrise Kingdom: A-


----------



## Detective (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

@Detective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2018)

Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom 

4/10

The Meg:

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 27, 2018)

The Flying Guillotine (1975)- B

Guns don't don't kill people. Flying Guillotines do...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

@Detective sex doll brothel opening in Toronto.


----------



## Detective (Aug 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Detective sex doll brothel opening in Toronto.



Let us not give  further reason to visit my city.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2018)

Thor: The Dark World: C+


----------



## Yasha (Aug 29, 2018)

@Detective 

Any cool-looking but also practical and affordable winter clothing to recommend?

Photos will help.


----------



## Detective (Aug 29, 2018)

Yasha said:


> @Detective
> 
> Any cool-looking but also practical and affordable winter clothing to recommend?
> 
> Photos will help.



Um, what is by your definition winter clothing, Yash? In Malaysia, winter weather is essentially what I can in mid to late spring before the summer.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> Um, what is by your definition winter clothing, Yash? In Malaysia, winter weather is essentially what I can in mid to late spring before the summer.



I'm looking for something to wear in Japan in early March. 

I just purchased this. Guess how much it costs.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2018)

The Flying Guillotine 2: B-


----------



## TGM (Aug 30, 2018)

Decided to revisit my various Best of the Year lists from over the years, and take a look at how they might be revised if I were to redo those lists nowadays. Check it out, for those interested: 

And feel free to share some of your own choices, as I ask at the end of the post. What were some of your favorites from years past that may have fallen off for you? Or vice versa, movies that you weren't quite so hot on at the time, but which have really grown on you?


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I'm looking for something to wear in Japan in early March.
> 
> I just purchased this. Guess how much it costs.



$ 30 based on a quick google search on eBay for a chinese knockoff version.

An actual double breasted peacoat from any typical mens' clothing manufacturer would be at least $ 200


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> $ 30 based on a quick google search on eBay for a chinese knockoff version.
> 
> An actual double breasted peacoat from any typical mens' clothing manufacturer would be at least $ 200



I bought it for $15.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I bought it for $15.



I saw those too. Your search skills are pretty slick.

But the quality will fall apart quick. The $ 200+ price tag for one of those isn't worth it, but you can find some nice ones in the $99 range because it's more of having the style of coat with a good quality, than the label.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2018)

Detective said:


> I saw those too. Your search skills are pretty slick.
> 
> But the quality will fall apart quick. The $ 200+ price tag for one of those isn't worth it, but you can find some nice ones in the $99 range because it's more of having the style of coat with a good quality, than the label.



I seldom have the chance to wear it, being in a tropical country. Maybe once every couple of years, if I'm lucky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2018)

Legendary Weapons of China: A

One of the best kung fu films of all time, imo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2018)

Outcast (2010)- B

Pretty interesting low budgeted 'coming-of-age' horror film. It has a moody, unsettling atmosphere and an intriguing mythos, but it more-or-less goes through the motions of a coming-of-age horror story, so the big 'twist' is way too easy to predict.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2018)

i’m Going to see the new Halloween in 8 days, so I’m hyped for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Aug 31, 2018)

for anyone looking for a website to keep track of upcoming series/movies and organize their database, I think I found a gem 



it's like _myanimelist_ for tv series and movies, but with a much better layout and algorithm


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2018)

Crazy Rich Asians dominating the box office again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2018)

Stringer said:


> for anyone looking for a website to keep track of upcoming series/movies and organize their database, I think I found a gem
> 
> 
> 
> it's like _myanimelist_ for tv series and movies, but with a much better layout and algorithm



Oh shit, just noticed the GOAT flag option has been added.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 1, 2018)

Detective said:


> Oh shit, just noticed the GOAT flag option has been added.


it was long overdue mein bruder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Crazy Rich Asians dominating the box office again.



I plan to see this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 1, 2018)

Two latest movies that I've managed to watch.

Alice Through the Looking Glass was an "OK" movie. Fun movie, but it didn't had any unique charm the same way it did with the first movie nor did it feel like it was that creative.
Still, it was the last movie that Alan Rickman was in it, and he didn't really made much debut in the movie anyways. 

I gave it an "OK" because at least I find the film enjoyable compared to the abomination called "Gods of Egypt". I'll just leave it at "I fucking detest the movie" or else this post would've been just a rant.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2018)

The Last Hurrah for Chivalry: A

I've been on a roll with these really good kung fu movies.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 2, 2018)

*Crazy Rich Asians
*
Oh boy. What a mixed bag of emotions I feel towards this film. First, the setting looks so familiar (many scenes were shot in Malaysia) and so unfamiliar (my family is not rich). Most of the characters are so typical Singaporeans which I have always found despicable and they are portrayed as such in the film. It's pretty cheesy but I couldn't hold back the tears for some reason.

8/10
*
*


----------



## Loni (Sep 2, 2018)

The Kings of Summer... 8.5/10.  It has good story elements and I enjoyed the ending.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2018)

Ugh, I keep trying to watch Season 1 of that "Scream" TV show with my Sister, but it's just so...bad...


----------



## Grape (Sep 3, 2018)

If MH says something is bad it really makes you wonder how they've managed to get that response from him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Crazy Rich Asians dominating the box office again.



I haven't watched it yet. Is it like The Wolf of Wall Street, The Hangover, that kinda thing?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Nothing like Wolf.

More in common with the Hangover.  But still pretty different.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 4, 2018)

No one else has seen Crazy Rich Asians? I want to know what you guys think.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Yasha said:


> No one else has seen Crazy Rich Asians? I want to know what you guys think.


Liked it a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

The Purge started.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2018)

Guardians of the Galaxy: A-

I've begun a Compulsive Franchise Disorder writing on Phase 1 of the Marvel Cinematic Universe, starting with "Iron Man", for those who are interested.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Liked it a lot.



Dat old money


----------



## Yasha (Sep 5, 2018)

Even Bumblebee is getting his own film. Cash grabber.

And Aquaman.

SMH


----------



## Stringer (Sep 5, 2018)

hey @Yasha, what's the top 3 or 5 best Japanese tv series _(live action) _you've seen?

trying to become more fluent with the language

I want to see those words applied in real world context and situations

I have a great app that can connect me with native Japanese speakers for daily practice but first I gotta become decent at it, lately it's been bugging me that I can't hold a convo in Japanese despite how long I've watched anime


----------



## Yasha (Sep 5, 2018)

@Stringer


----------



## Stringer (Sep 5, 2018)

Yasha said:


> @Stringer


thanks man, gonna choose two out of those


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2018)

Wolf Warrior 2: B-

I liked it a lot more than the first one. The action scenes are ridiculous, but are nicely choreographed, violent and wear the above average production values proudly...even if there's some bad use of stock footage and CGI. Most of the screen-time is dedicated to the action, so even though it ran a bit too long for this kind of movie, it never slows down for very long. if anything, I felt more of a burn-out from the pacing be too fast. The plot is a lot more complicated than it needs to be. I thought the African setting was a nice change of pace and I'll give the film some credit for treating the culture with respect...sort of...It means well and it's kind of interesting seeing a Chinese movie that's cool with interracial relationships, but it seems to think that Africa is a country and that Africans act a lot like stereotypical African Americans (is the heavyset black woman seriously singing Amazing Grace?). 

Wu Jing gets to have a personality this time around though and is given material that showcases his range and charisma. The supporting cast can be pretty bad, especially amongst the white people, but Wu Jing is very good. Frank Grillo is the main villain and he looks pretty bored. Once again, the movie is designed to be Chinese Propaganda, but at least the film mostly functions as such. In the first film, the movie keeps telling us how great China is, but shows an entire platoon get thoroughly owned by a handful of white guys. It might cause some eye rolling how benevolent and absurdly skilled the Chinese characters are, but it's no worse than what Hollywood does. 

Is "Wolf Warrior 2" good? Not really, but I had more fun than not, so it's an improvement over its predecessor. At the absolute least, it's an 'OK' actioner.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 6, 2018)

Stringer said:


> thanks man, gonna choose two out of those



Legal high might be a little too advanced for shoshinsha.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2018)

Detective said:


> ALL FUCKING IN
> 
> DAY ONE


pizzolato is still writing

however, david milch is co-writing. david please restrain pizza and let this be better than s2


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2018)

@Yasha 

I hope you are well, brother. I was excited to hear of your upcoming trip. How is life treating you? Has the new job at the MNC been good?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2018)

I finished "Scream: Season 1". It's a lot of predictable twists, characters being really stupid to drive the plot and questionable performances. I didn't hate it. There are some good moments, but it REALLY felt like "Scream Queens" played straight.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 6, 2018)

Detective said:


> @Yasha
> 
> I hope you are well, brother. I was excited to hear of your upcoming trip. How is life treating you? Has the new job at the MNC been good?



Thanks, bro. I'm excited about the trip, too. Are you still planning to go to Japan?

New company has great work/life balance. Can't complain.


----------



## Xel (Sep 7, 2018)

Jurassic World Fallen Kingdom, because it started feeling weird watching so many Jurassic World Evolution (the video game) videos without having seen the movie. It was actually better than I thought it would be, I honestly had very low expectations for some reason. Not perfect and predictable but fun enough.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2018)

Opera: B

Often regarded as Dario Argento's final masterpiece, this contains everything I like about the director and everything I dislike.


----------



## Detective (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Yasha (Sep 8, 2018)

*Sleepless in Seattle
*
Chick flick at its worst. If I were pre-TS Ennoea, I would pick apart the moronic plot like a dog attacking a pile of garbage.

2/10


----------



## TGM (Sep 8, 2018)

So I just finished a new short film, if you all would please check it out.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2018)

Yasha said:


> *Sleepless in Seattle
> *
> Chick flick at its worst. If I were pre-TS Ennoea, I would pick apart the moronic plot like a dog attacking a pile of garbage.
> 
> 2/10



Yeah it's a rather strange plot. It only works because Meg Ryan and Tom Hanks were charmingly white.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2018)

Yasha said:


> *Crazy Rich Asians
> *
> Oh boy. What a mixed bag of emotions I feel towards this film. First, the setting looks so familiar (many scenes were shot in Malaysia) and so unfamiliar (my family is not rich). Most of the characters are so typical Singaporeans which I have always found despicable and they are portrayed as such in the film. It's pretty cheesy but I couldn't hold back the tears for some reason.
> 
> 8/10


Singaporeans really can be the worst.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 8, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Singaporeans really can be the worst.



Singaporeans have inferiority complex because their country is so small they love to compare anything from dad's occupation to children's exam result to husband's dick size, hoping to get a sense of security.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2018)

Marrowbone: B

At first, it wasn't doing much for me, but it does eventually start getting really creepy and it goes into some pretty interesting territory. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



although I didn't like the schizophrenia angle.


----------



## mali (Sep 9, 2018)

take out (2000)- 10/10 queer-thirst has never been depicted in such a true to life manner. lovely soundtrack to boot.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 9, 2018)

*Ready Player One
*
Entertaning, but with a few weakly written characters, such as the security woman and Christopher Nolan. Well played, Steven Spielberg.

PS1: Who the hell designs a cell with a release lever to open it from the inside?

PS2: Am I to believe no troll has ever used the Cataclyst before? I know I would, just to piss off the nerds. Right, @Rukia?

PS3: Olivia Cooke looks like young Rose Byrne, but with smaller head.

7.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Sep 10, 2018)

*Total Recall
*
The special effects are not bad at all, considering this came out in 1990. More gory than I expected, too.

Aha, the famous triple breasts scene. Makes you wonder why evolution gave humans two tits only.

If this movie were directed by Nolan, I'm sure he would add a spinning top at the end.

7.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2018)

Along with the Gods: The Two Worlds- A

South Korean action-fantasy-drama where a firefighter dies and has to pass 7 trials in the afterlife in order to be reincarnated. I have to admit...this movie sometimes moved me to tears. It's very emotional, but also very imaginative and exciting. The characters are fun, the effects are good and the story goes into some unexpected territory. If I have any problems, it's the sequel hook, which left me more confused than excited...But I am totally going to watch said sequel anyway.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 11, 2018)

The sequel is so-so.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2018)

What did you think about the first one?

Also, did you ever see "Journey to the West 2"? For some reason, netflix refuses to release it, even though I remember when it was listed to be released like a year ago. I hear it's not very good, but I want to see it out of love for the first one,


----------



## Stringer (Sep 11, 2018)

Deadpool 2 — *7/10*

It was a fun watch but I liked the first one better, had a more succinct plot. This falls into the trap most sequels do although thankfully it doesn't go full go retard.


Do The Right Thing — *7/10*
Prime Rosie Perez' tiddies 

The film has good messages and social commentaries but nothing particularly new to me so there was times where it lost my attention. Which I guess given the movie's release date is to be expected, a number of other great films/documentaries takling those themes have come out since.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 11, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> What did you think about the first one?
> 
> Also, did you ever see "Journey to the West 2"? For some reason, netflix refuses to release it, even though I remember when it was listed to be released like a year ago. I hear it's not very good, but I want to see it out of love for the first one,



First one was good. I liked it.

Second one already starts feeling like milking the cash cow, but I am willing to give it some benefit of doubt as it was supposedly produced together with the first one.

The coming third one is definitely milking the cash cow. Can't blame them as it's business after all, but they won't get my money. If only there are more sequels like Blade Runner 2049. Alas.

No, I haven't seen Journey to the West 2. I have given up on Stephen Chow since he crossed over to the dark side and started churning out shitty CGI-infested commercial movies to cheat money out of his fans.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2018)

Captain America: The Winter Soldier- A-


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2018)

*Wonder
*
Great cast. A feel-good movie that makes you feel really good.

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

China needs to explain where Fan Bingbing is.  And they need to do it now!


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2018)

Suspiria remake will have a great fucking soundtrack at least


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

@Detective


Never forget that I chose Predator for film club!


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Detective
> 
> 
> Never forget that I chose Predator for film club!



I still remember, we had the most popular and viewed film club night of all time! It was hype as fuck!


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2018)

Also, 5 weeks in a row of Crash because Ennoea fucked up the playlist, but you and I still showed up to discuss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

Detective said:


> Also, 5 weeks in a row of Crash because Ennoea fucked up the playlist, but you and I still showed up to discuss!


A Cronenberg film festival in la in October.  I was thinking I should go to Crash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2018)

The Conspiracy: B/B+

A mockumentary about amateur filmmakers trying to uncover a conspiracy. It has some pretty freaky stuff and kept me engaged the entire time, even if there are a few 'huh?' moments.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2018)

Gintama: B

I know nothing about the manga it's based on, but I was loving how utterly bizarre this was until around the last hour, which is crammed with so many lazy references to other anime. The movie is just too long to have that kind of stuff. But when the movie is on point, it is charmingly weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2018)

The Predator: B-/B

It was better than I was expecting based on its reception. It's actually a shame too, because I think this movie did some stuff that the franchise desperately needed. It does make an effort of pushing the overarching story forward, gives us plenty of cool new stuff to chew on and the characters were all likable in their own way. But it really, REALLY feels like the movie was tampered with in post production. Some of the exposition felt so forced that I suspect they removed the original scene explaining stuff and re-shot part of another scene to include the dialogue, even though it felt out-of-place. Some death scenes go by so quickly that I didn't quite register when they happened. Someone more-or-less is killed off-screen without any sense of closure and one death that we were REALLY looking forward to seeing was unsatisfyingly abrupt. Also, what happened to that Predator-dog that was running around...or that real dog? One shot has the (real) dog running towards the characters, only for it never to be seen or references again. Did they cut out a death scene? Were the filmmakers afraid that people would react negatively to an animal getting killed? But then why keep in that single shot? 

The tone is also tricky, although I feel like the MCU comparisons were unfair, as the humor was more akin to Shane Black's rated-R movies ("The Nice Guys", Kiss Kiss Bang Bang"), except weirdly out-of-place. I will admit to laughing more often than not, but a lot of the times it feels like they're trying too hard to be funny and this often deflates the tension that I think we were supposed to feel. 

But I had fun with the movie, even when it was stumbling. Even when it was trying too hard. Even when it was derailing its tone. Even when supporting characters or extras would be stupid so they can die conveniently. It's too short, the kills were grotesque and there's action or splatter around every corner. There are even a few creepy moments, like when the big one is first introduced to the cast. Sometimes you can enjoy something that's very flawed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 15, 2018)

Martial carrying the thread. You da real MVP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2018)

Martial has weird taste


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 15, 2018)

I guess so lol. 
I don't think I'll be watching Predator though, seems cheap and poorly made. I'll probably be seeing Johnny English 3 next week with my co-workers though. Looking forward to it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> I guess so lol.
> I don't think I'll be watching Predator though, seems cheap and poorly made.* I'll probably be seeing Johnny English 3 next week with my co-workers though. Looking forward to it.*



I'm hoping you're referring to hanging out with your co-workers and not the movie itself, lol...


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2018)

Anyone seen Alpha?


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm hoping you're referring to hanging out with your co-workers and not the movie itself, lol...


Both. It's a fun flick tbh, and a good choice for a group that are not movie-goers(apart from me).


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2018)

Suspiria: A-

The original film. Probably Argento's best movie, although it's to be appreciated for its mood and visuals, not so much its story.


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2018)

*TV Show: *American Vandal
*Rating: ★★★★★ *out of ★★★★★
*Comments: *They did it again. They fucking made another top tier season. Best fucking series on Netflix


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 16, 2018)

Detective said:


> *TV Show: *American Vandal
> *Rating: ★★★★★ *out of ★★★★★
> *Comments: *They did it again. They fucking made another top tier season. Best fucking series on Netflix


Should I be watching this?


----------



## Detective (Sep 16, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Should I be watching this?



100% Detective Guaranteed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2018)

Mother! (2017): F...or A...or maybe a B, C, or D...Let's just go with no rating for this one...

It is very much...Aronofsky at his Aronofsky-iest? Some movies simply can't be rated or even described as good or bad. I'm a huge David Lynch fan, but I disliked "Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me" almost as much as I loved "Lost Highway", yet I wouldn't say one film was superior than the other. Both are so David Lynchian that it comes down more to my reaction of those Lynchianisms than their objective quality. "Mother" is the same type of experience. I think if Lynch was the director, the reception would've been warmer, as Lynch seems to prefer getting lost in his own madness, only scaling back on his eccentric style to create a normal movie occasionally. Us fans are used to him falling off the deep end and we're kind of addicted to it. But Aronofsky is the opposite, in that he usually scales back on his eccentric style, keeping his madness at bay so that the movie is relatively normal at its core. For "Mother", he goes all out without restraint and I can see why people were bored, confused and annoyed. Sometimes I was all of those things.

I spent the first half in particular tempted to turn the movie off, as I was just getting frustrated and bored. My interest was constantly drifted in and out in extremes, so sometimes I was thoroughly invested. Other times I was...doing household chores while it played in the background. I liked how you never really knew who too trust, as Jennifer Lawrence's character sometimes came off as unpleasant and unreasonable, but sometimes the 'guests' and her husband would cross lines that would normally warrant ass-kickings. The ending is bizarre and surreal, but it is one of the rare occassions where I felt all of the interpretations of it had validity. As for my own,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Some have said that the Environmental message or Judeo-Christian analysis doesn't work because Aronofsky doesn't seem to understand how either work. I disagree because I don't think Lawrence is literally supposed to be Mother Earth, just as I don't think the baby is actually supposed to be Jesus. It's about...humanity and its relationship to God and the planet. Even if Christianity is 100% fiction, it says something about humanity for both creating/following a religion that requires the brutal death of the son of God in order to find salvation. The movie shows how people don't learn their lessons, even when undergoing the same cycle over and over again. Those are my thoughts, anyway.   




"Mother" isn't really my cup of tea, but it is exactly what it wants to be, so if you're into avant-garde, surrealist cinema that's more about allegorical meaning than traditional storytelling, I think it's worth risking a watch.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2018)

Definitely F.

If you see Jennifer Lawrence bleeding badly, will you take her to the hospital?

I won't, because my car is new and bloodstains are difficult to remove off the car seats.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2018)

Terminal: C

The visual style was pretty cool and there is a lot of great, witty dialogue to be found here, but the plot is a mess. There are two strands of stories going on that will eventually connect, but one- which oddly, was the more compelling of the two, seemed unnecessary. Margot Robbie is having fun and Simon Pegg was great, but Mike Myers' presence was distracting. It was nice seeing him again, but it's like he wandered off the set of "Austin Powers 4". It's also one of those movies where you can see the twists coming from a mile away, with the big shocker being so blatantly telegraphed that I was surprised it was supposed to be a twist.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Iron Fist: I liked it. 

Solely based on Thiccsty Knight and Mary shenanigans. Finale was also decent enough. SS was lame tho.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2018)

Painkillers: F

Currently streaming on netflix. I did apartment chores while it played in the background, but didn't feel like I was missing much.


----------



## Detective (Sep 17, 2018)

@Rukia 

This seems right up your alley, dude. Thought I would share.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2018)

The Invitation: B

Not really my kind of movie, but well done. 



Detective said:


> @Rukia
> 
> This seems right up your alley, dude. Thought I would share.



Looks interesting. Odd that it's coming from the guy who directed "The Raid", but he did do a horror story in the VHS sequel.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

Detective said:


> @Rukia
> 
> This seems right up your alley, dude. Thought I would share.


Yeah, it looks pretty good.  But I don’t know if Netflix has really had a movie hit yet tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Iron Fist: I liked it.
> 
> Solely based on Thiccsty Knight and Mary shenanigans. Finale was also decent enough. SS was lame tho.


Season 2 was an improvement.


----------



## TGM (Sep 18, 2018)

TGM said:


> So I just finished a new short film, if you all would please check it out.


So if anyone's interested, I wrote a new blog looking into some of the background behind this short film, and also discussing my return to filmmaking:


----------



## Yasha (Sep 18, 2018)

@Detective @Rukia

Is it wrong for men our age to be hitting up fresh graduates (24-25)?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2018)

lol, how old are you?!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

Yasha said:


> @Detective @Rukia
> 
> Is it wrong for men our age to be hitting up fresh graduates (24-25)?


No.  That's what I go for too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Sep 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, how old are you?!



33?


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 18, 2018)

you fuckers still here?

SOURCE

here's my letterboxd, plebs.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2018)

Yasha said:


> 33?



Meh. I don't think that's bad.

But yay, I like remembering I'm not the oldest person here.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

The Predator:  B-

Kind of a silly movie.

I was entertained though.  There was enough technology, humor, and action to get me safely through the two hours.

Pretty good characters.  Olivia Munn was hard to accept as a scientist.  But man is she gorgeous.

The predator looked pretty good.  I like that it takes predator tech to harm the predator.


----------



## Detective (Sep 18, 2018)

Yasha said:


> @Detective @Rukia
> 
> Is it wrong for men our age to be hitting up fresh graduates (24-25)?



No issue as after a certain age range, it's okay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2018)

Bleach: B

This is the live-action movie, currently streaming on netflix and it's MUCH better than the "Fullmetal Alchemist" movie on netflic...and the "Death Note" movie on netflix...and those "Attack on Titan" movies, which might as well be on netflix. It has a lot of the same problems as the FMA movie, as it's trying to condense too much and outside of being faithful to the manga, some characters and storythreads just come across as pointless- primarily all of Ichigo's friends. Ishida in particular is awkwardly forced in there. I think they should've cut down on the roles of Renji and Byakuya. Grand Fisher should've been the main threat, with some references to how Rukia is in trouble with Soul Society. Then Renji and Byakuya show up, own Ichigo and Ishida (whose rivalry makes up the bulk of the film), with the final ending remaining intact. The final battle was pretty awesome though and I did the cliffhanger.

Much like the FMA movie, the acting is over-the-top and some of the costuming looks strange, but I found these aspects to be more charming than annoying this time around. The special effects are pretty good and the action was cool. 

I think "Bleach" fans will like it...or will at least like it more than FMA fans liked the movie they got...If you aren't familiar with the manga/anime though, you'll probably be lost.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2018)

The Final Master: B

Murder Party: B


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2018)

I will try to go see the Nun after work tomorrow.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2018)

The Babysitter: B-

It actually wasn't bad. I laughed a lot during that weird tangent where the most deranged of the cultists takes a break from murdering the kid...so he can teach him how to stand up for himself...and then resumes his murderous rampage. Some of the jokes fell flat, like the one chick complaining about her deformed breasts or anything that came out of the (stereotypical) token black guys mouth, but enough landed during its short running-time to be worth the netflix streaming.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2018)

Babysitter was good by Netflix standards.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

The Nun: C+

Nothing all that original.  The abbey was a nice setting though.  And I'm always glad to see my girl Taissa.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2018)

Mulholland Drive: A-?

It's very David Lynchy...so once again, it's neither good or bad. I simply had a strong positive reaction to it...although for what it's worth, I found the movie to be less abstract than the likes of "Lost Highway", "Eraserhead", "Twin Peaks: Fire Walk with Me" and the "Twin Peaks" revival. Speaking of which, I've heard "Lost Highway" takes place in the same universe as "Twin Peaks", but this one felt more like the spiritual successful. Similar kind of score, art direction, colors, mood, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Mulholland Drive: A-?
> 
> It's very David Lynchy...so once again, it's neither good or bad. I simply had a strong positive reaction to it...although for what it's worth, I found the movie to be less abstract than the likes of "Lost Highway", "Eraserhead", "Twin Peaks: Fire Walk with Me" and the "Twin Peaks" revival. Speaking of which, I've heard "Lost Highway" takes place in the same universe as "Twin Peaks", but this one felt more like the spiritual successful. Similar kind of score, art direction, colors, mood, etc.


@Yasha


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2018)

I respect directors and authors who can tell a complex story in simple manners far more than those who tend to overcomplicate things to appear intelligent.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I respect directors and authors who can tell a complex story in simple manners far more than those who tend to overcomplicate things to appear intelligent.



So you're saying...you love Michael Bay?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> So you're saying...you love Michael Bay?



Michael Bay's storyline seems complex to you?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Michael Bay's storyline seems complex to you?



I just wanted to post something before I went to bed, lol.

I generally agree with you that simple, complex storylines generally have more power than overly complicated ones, which is why "Blue Velvet" is probably David Lynch's best movie. But I see so many films these days that sometimes I want to see something different, strange and challenging, as long as it's within the confines of my preferences (ie; horror-thriller). Sometimes I like trying to solve these kinds of abstract puzzles. 

Of course, other times, they piss me off. I've developed a taste for Lynch, but I can't stand "Only God Forgives", "Visitor Q" or Terence Malick's, as I view them as the filmmakers relying on dollar store symbolism and meaningless, provocative images to trick audiences into finding meaning that isn't there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2018)

@Detective


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> @Detective



I am a Samsung Android user(currently using S8+). The last iPhone I had was the 4S. Never again


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2018)

Detective said:


> I am a Samsung Android user(currently using S8+). The last iPhone I had was the 4S. Never again


My man

Now more than ever it seems that Apple iPhones are ran more on the name itself than being top-of-the-line technology.

I find some of the practices used to squeeze as much as they can from consumers disgusting.


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> My man
> 
> Now more than ever it seems that Apple iPhones are ran more on the name itself than being top-of-the-line technology.
> 
> I find some of the practices used to squeeze as much as they can from consumers disgusting.



No 3.5 mm Jack, which is bullshit.

Oh? Your Airpods broke? Please pay $ 150 for a replacement?

Wait, your Samsung headphones don't work? Ok, here is a free replacement set.

That aside, exactly as you say, they are not technology driven anymore, but brand and status driven. It's insane that people keep buying Apple products when they are just living off Jobs' reputation from the first gen phones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 22, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I respect directors and authors who can tell a complex story in simple manners far more than those who tend to overcomplicate things to appear intelligent.


Zack Snyder


----------



## Yasha (Sep 22, 2018)

Detective said:


> No 3.5 mm Jack, which is bullshit.
> 
> Oh? Your Airpods broke? Please pay $ 150 for a replacement?
> 
> ...



Exactly. I was just debating this with an iPhone user last week. 

Not sure how popular Mi phone is in Canada? My first 2 phones are Samsung. They're not made to last so I became their disgruntled customer. Then I switched to Redmi Note 3 two years ago. So far I'm happy with it and it only cost about $160.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2018)

Kung Fu Yoga: C/C+

I'm not familiar with Bollywood, so when everyone suddenly broke out into a dance routine at the ending, I was like "WTF". Apparently it's a sequel to "The Myth", but I think I liked this one more thanks to its exotic locations. The fights and stunts were pretty solid. Nothing amazing, but enough to keep me watching. It reminded me a lot of the "Operation Condor" movies, just a lot cheesier. There are gaps missing in the narrative though and I had difficulty keeping up with all of the backstory. It's not a good movie, but I was in the mood for some Jackie Chan goofiness and I was given Jackie Chan goofiness.

The pandering though...Jesus...So much dialogue is dedicated to the friendship of China and India. They even promoted the 'Belt and Road Initiative' and it's pretty hilarious in its shamelessness.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2018)

@Yasha 


This is a great movie!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 23, 2018)

Outrage Coda 2017.

8,5.

It was great. Love me some Yakuza action. Always pay your BDSM proividers.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Yasha
> 
> 
> This is a great movie!



Lady Gaga is an actress now?

*Ramen Heads - 8.3/10

*


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2018)

I just saw Fahrenheit 11/9. I'd give it an 8/10. Very sad to hear that it's underperforming but the doc films a lot of issues well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2018)

The Similars: A-

A strange, Mexican film that's somehow both incredibly silly and surprisingly freaky. Currently available to be streamed on netflix.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2018)

The Endless: A-

Damn, I'm on a roll. This is another really good thriller that can be streamed on netflix.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 25, 2018)

Anyone else looking forward to Apostle??


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah, I'll see it. I'm looking forward to "hold the dark", but I hear it's not quite as good as people were hoping.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 25, 2018)

*Upgrade - 7/10*

Remember seeing the trailer for this and thinking damn that looks like fun and you know what, it was! The action scenes were great and the gore wasn't cheesy looking but just right to make you go "god damn" for some bits. Don't try to over analyse the plot and remember... that isn't Tom Hardy.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2018)

*The Predators*

6.8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2018)

Coraline: A-


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 26, 2018)

Bluebeard said:


> Anyone else looking forward to Apostle??


Kinda.



MartialHorror said:


> The Similars: A-
> 
> A strange, Mexican film that's somehow both incredibly silly and surprisingly freaky. Currently available to be streamed on netflix.



The directors other film right  before it is also worth a look.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2018)

Long Weekend: A-

The movie is a really creepy 'nature revolts' type of thriller. The pacing is slow, but in a way that amps up the mood. The only problem is that the characters are too aggressively unlikable at times. I know that was the point, but there were moments when I just wanted to turn it off...Thankfully I didn't though, as this was great.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm definitely going to watch Solo this weekend.  Been dying to see it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2018)

*Bleach (Netflix)*

You know what. I liked it. Dunno who the actors are, but when given good materiel they nailed it. It's also good to know they didn't change too much from the source materiel which is always the problem with these live-action adaptations. The fight scenes were also good. Renji especially was really fuckin cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2018)

Bleach movie is much better than Death Note.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bleach movie is much better than Death Note.



Yeah, but I really wanted them to play Bleach's first anime opening in the credits or something. Just for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2018)

Also, couldn't they have just had a random black cat at Urahara's as an easter egg or something? That was some obvious shit. I mean they spent time CGI-ing Soul Society, couldn't have they given a nod to Yoruichi or Kon's stuffed animal body? Urahara's shop felt empty as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2018)

Kon isn’t filler?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kon isn’t filler?



I don't believe he was. But even if he is, he'd still be a popular anime-only character. Especially since the movie is based off on the first arc.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2018)

Cube: B-

It's a cool concept and the production values were top notch. The effects generally are good and the design of the cube is cool. There is also one twist that I did not see coming. But the characters are exhausting at times and the film cheats when it comes to the gore. It starts with two grotesque deaths...and then everything else is shockingly tame...That always bothers me. Some of the acting is questionable as well. But it's a decent horror-thriller.

Edit: Whoa, apparently this movie had very little money to work with. Impressive!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2018)

Bleach movie was okay. It was well made and paced but some of the Direction esp towards the end was kinda shit. But given what has come before. It was decent.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2018)

This one is actually quite decent. I didn't like the previous ones because Johnny was pretty much a clown in those. Trying too hard to be a fool. Johnny English in this one is actually quite intelligent albeit clumsy sometimes. Like Mr Bean.

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2018)

Hold the Dark: B+

Recently released on netflix, I thought this was really good. It's a bleak, moody thriller with some powerful imagery and shocking violence that added to the intensity. But what keeps it from achieving greatness is the ending. Apparently this was based off a book and I assume the finish is faithful to the source, but it doesn't play out very well on film. It just sort of left me unsatisfied and a little confused. Still, up until that, it had me hooked!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Sep 29, 2018)

The Kingdom 2007.

I liked it despite hating the whole War on Terror narrative.

Foxx is charming, nice to see a flexible culture struggling in the hell of Saudi rigidity and engagement is limited. Score one for Western Civ plus one for not preaching much about the War on Terror. Jamie Foxx is not preachy mercenary actor that i can like as a person.

Politics aside, everyone does his/her thing well, the gunfights are grounded almost completly realistic, the action is visceral.


IDGAF i give it a 9 out of 10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2018)

Hell Fest: B-

The movie utilized the horror-themed park really well and the cast was fun, but the director relies on cliches for his scares and the kills themselves...while passable...are weirdly unimaginative for a slasher. Still, it's OK for what it is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2018)

Eraser: B

Cheesy Arnold Schwarzenegger movie. Some of the CGI effects have aged REALLY poorly and the ending accidentally makes the hero somewhat villainous, but there are a lot of fun, memorable set pieces. That crocodile scene was amazing. I was laughing so much, but I've seen actual killer crocodile movies with less chomping action than those 2 minutes of awesomeness. The airplane sequence was thrilling too...and how can you not love the image of Arny wielding 2 laser guns at the same time?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2018)

Heard many praises about this film. @MartialHorror


----------



## Sassy (Sep 30, 2018)

Night School, decent and some good laughs but wouldn't have paid the price to see it at the theaters. Probably a solid 6/10 all together.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2018)

The Avengers: Age of Ultron: B+

While it's a little long, I think it's technically a better film than the first "The Avengers", although something about it just doesn't quite recapture the same magic. 



Yasha said:


> Heard many praises about this film. @MartialHorror



Interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2018)

Down the Dark Hall: B-


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2018)

What’s that El Royale movie?  Are you guys going to check it out??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What’s that El Royale movie?  Are you guys going to check it out??



Dude, how are you doing lately? Hope all is well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2018)

Detective said:


> Dude, how are you doing lately? Hope all is well.


flying to Japan on Saturday.

Any tips?  Is public transportation confusing?  Do people speak English in Tokyo?  What are good souvenirs?


----------



## Detective (Oct 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Damn detective.  You made me less confident.  What I have learned today is that I will struggle to find English speakers.
> 
> There is no where for my luggage on the trains.
> 
> And there is no wifi in Tokyo.



Ganbatte Kudasai, Rukia-kun!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2018)

Dattebayo!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What’s that El Royale movie?  Are you guys going to check it out??



I well. It has an Agatha Christie vibe to it, albeit a lot seedier.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> flying to Japan on Saturday.
> 
> Any tips?



yes



> Is public transportation confusing?



yes



> Do people speak English in Tokyo?



no



> What are good souvenirs?



used underwear


Seriously though, pm me if you need any help.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2018)

Paranorman: A-

I was charmed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2018)

I've reluctantly decided...not to watch "Venom"...at least in theaters.

Even though I have the reputation of having garbage tastes, I've reached a point in my life where I don't like feeling obligated to see anything. There are some movies that come out that I will see regardless of bad reviews and there are those that I'll check out depending on reviews. I thought "Venom" was the former because even though I'm not a comic book reader, I've always thought the design of the character was awesome and I usually see these kinds of high profile actioners. But reading about "why" it doesn't work just turned me off and it has become apparent that the initial buzz surrounding this project was a lie (R-rated horror film). Most are saying that it's just an action movie that feels like it was designed to be PG-13. Most say it's awkwardly paced, incomprehensibly edited, etc...all things that turn me off. I just don't want to spend money on that. 

I watched "Hell Fest" despite the bad reviews, but had the reviews said that 'Hell Fest isn't very violent and is a little boring', I doubt I would've bothered.

It feels sort of strange though, not seeing a movie that I at one point...was set on seeing...in theaters. But at least for me, it does show that individual reviews are far more useful than Rotten Tomato ratings. I would've watched "Venom" in spite of its 29% rotten tomatoes score...had individual reviews/reactions suggested it was my kind of bad movie (like "Hell Fest").

I'm now rooting for "Bad Times At El Royale" that much more, as it LOOKS SO GOOD, but I don't know if I can see it if it's anything less. There's always a chance I'll still see "Venom" in theaters, like if a friend wants to see it or if my Dad wants to check something out while he's in town...but I think I'll just wait till it hits netflix.

Sorry for my rambling, but this is kind of a big deal for me, so it would be a waste if I don't share it with someone. lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2018)

Cube 2: C

Maybe a C+? I respect it for being stylistically different from the first film and it certainly has some interesting stuff, but the attempts at being arthouse are amusing, the special effects suck and the acting is still iffy.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2018)

Venom 7/10. I liked the movie it was not as awful as critics said. It’s not as bad as fantastic four and catwomen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2018)

Gabe said:


> Venom 7/10. I liked the movie it was not as awful as critics said. It’s not as bad as fantastic four and catwomen.



Is that really the standard of acceptability? Because those are contenders for the worst comic book adaptations.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Is that really the standard of acceptability? Because those are contenders for the worst comic book adaptations.


No the difference For Me is that I liked this one. The other saw and I did not really enjoy them. To me now it’s about enjoying the movie and not regretting paying 15$ for a movie ticket. When I regret buying the tickets that’s when I hate a movie and see it as bad. But that me. I do t make much money and hate wasting it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2018)

Gabe said:


> No the difference For Me is that I liked this one. The other saw and I did not really enjoy them. To me now it’s about enjoying the movie and not regretting paying 15$ for a movie ticket. When I regret buying the tickets that’s when I hate a movie and see it as bad. But that me. I do t make much money and hate wasting it.



Don't get me wrong, I'm not mocking you for liking it. I just thought it was strange you listed two of the alleged worst CB adaptations as contrasts. Being better than those should go without saying, lol.

Or are people saying "Venom" is as bad as them? Because most of the negative reviews I've read or watched seemed more disappointed than hostile. Even the RT score is better than those by a significant amount. I'm surprised no one has been more topical and contrasted it with "Green Lantern" or "Suicide Squad". Those would probably make better contrasts, as they shared similar receptions and have minor followings.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2018)

There's a ton of English speakers in Tokyo. Most people just lack confidence but you'll be fine. Travelling round Tokyo is pretty simple. Most signs are in japanese but also English. It's about as easy as any other city. And people are really friendly and helpful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2018)

Cube 3: C+

Not a bad trilogy considered the budgets.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 7, 2018)

Ant-Man and the Wasp_(2018) _- _*1/10
*_
Absolutely abysmal. Took me a week to finish. Won't even bother listing all the things that are wrong with this movie.
I rue the day that I decided to watch it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2018)

*If Cats Disappeared from the World - 6/10

Birds Without Names - 7.3/10
*


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2018)

Death Race 4: Beyond Anarchy- C

For a direct-to-DVD flick, they do a good job at making the budget look heavier than it really was. The action is decent and the film is bathing in sleaze, but the conclusion is really unsatisfying.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 9, 2018)

A Simple Favor. 9/10


----------



## Mercy (Oct 9, 2018)

Hotel Transylvania 3: Summer Vacation 10/10
Skyscraper 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2018)

Tales of Halloween: C

It's certainly no "Trick 'R Treat". This is an anthology of Halloween-themed horror/comedy short films and some are good, others are not.

One had a Jason Voorhees-esque killer get into a blood match with an alien...So there's that, if nothing else.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Death Race 4: Beyond Anarchy- C
> 
> For a direct-to-DVD flick, they do a good job at making the budget look heavier than it really was. The action is decent and the film is bathing in sleaze, but the conclusion is really unsatisfying.


I forgot about this little DTV franchise. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> I forgot about this little DTV franchise. Thanks for the reminder.



Have you seen a movie called "New Gladiators" from Lucio Fulci? It's not good, but "Death Race (2008)" shamelessly rips it off. It might as well be part of the franchise too.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Have you seen a movie called "New Gladiators" from Lucio Fulci? It's not good, but "Death Race (2008)" shamelessly rips it off. It might as well be part of the franchise too.


It is on my radar and was for 6 years.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 10, 2018)

Upgrade, anybody seen it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Upgrade, anybody seen it?


Good movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2018)

Halloween (1978)

The opening scene was great as well as the camera work throughout the film. And the heavy breathing used whenever Michael is near is a nice touch.

But the acting was pornstar tier for everyone but the two leads. And the kills were pretty boring (the fake blood and dead bodies took me out lol)

C+


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 10, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Halloween (1978)
> 
> The opening scene was great as well as the camera work throughout the film. And the heavy breathing used whenever Michael is near is a nice touch.
> 
> ...



Woahh disrespect to one of the GOATs will not be tolerated


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> Woahh disrespect to one of the GOATs will not be tolerated


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 10, 2018)

I appreciate it's contribution to film history and everything. But the thing about watching it towards the end of 2018 is that feeling that you've already seen the formula used more effectively. 

I enjoyed watching it however


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 10, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> is that feeling that you've already seen the formula used more effectively.



I need examples. 

Halloween was shot to perfection, the angles it held and the way it created suspense keeping the whole "shape" illusion up.


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 10, 2018)

Venom, action packed as expected, for it to be rated PG, it made due with its rating and this could push for him being in bigger films.

Acting was good, Tom never disappoints and, the playful banter and schemes aimed at comedic relief helped the film out. Loved the power struggle between the two and the way they interacted, how they came to be was nice as well. 

Another thing I took note of is how the film aimed to make you connect with eddie, they presented us Eddie's life from the jump with him and his girl. Then they showed the fall he was taking and I loved it. 

Film was good, very good, but there's just a few things I didn't like, the other actors, mainly the villian and the girl friend as they both got pretty good spotlight. The ending scene didn't really hit me, why? Because the shit was in the trailer and that's why I don't watch trailers anymore tbh. This era of film can't sell a movie without giving it to you for free first.




Movies an 8/10 for me, it wasn't trash  and the problems can be fixed,  they didn't dig a big hole that couldn't be climbed out of.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2018)

Ant-Man: B


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 11, 2018)

The Stranger - 4/5 

 Movies were more cerebral back in the day


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2018)

~M~ said:


> The Stranger - 4/5
> 
> Movies were more cerebral back in the day



Are you talking about the Orson Welles movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2018)

Bad Times At El Royale: B+

It was really good, but it was also a little too long and a little too slow in parts. Nevertheless, great characters, great cast, great scenario.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 12, 2018)

*Don't Breath* 
Rating: 9/10

*Castlevania: Season One* 
Rating: 8/10
*
Hawking (2014)* 
Rating: 9/10


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2018)

Anyone watched the Bleach live-action on Netflix?

Rukia doesn't look cute enough, but the CGI is pretty impressive.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2018)

@Rukia

The new Fantastic Beasts trailers already make it look much more exciting than all the Harry Potter movies combined.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2018)

Inferno: B

The sequel to the original "Suspiria". Just as much style as its predecessor, but somehow much less plot...



Yasha said:


> Anyone watched the Bleach live-action on Netflix?
> 
> Rukia doesn't look cute enough, but the CGI is pretty impressive.



It's OK. It tries to be faithful to the source, while boasting above average production values. But it's also too faithful at times, as some of its inclusions feel forced in there (Soul Society and Ishida, among others). But it's one of the better anime adaptations out there.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Inferno: B
> 
> The sequel to the original "Suspiria". Just as much style as its predecessor, but somehow much less plot...
> 
> ...



Manga-based live action I like:
20th Century Boys
Nana


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Manga-based live action I like:
> 20th Century Boys
> Nana



I haven't seen those, but I haven't even heard of the sources either.

As for me, I liked the first two (Japanese) live-action Death Note movies and the Rurouni Kenshin trilogy. "Edge of Tomorrow" is based on a manga, right? That's good too.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2018)

Have you seen Gantz? I wish there were nudity.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Have you seen Gantz? I wish there were nudity.



No. Those movies are in my netflix queue, but they've been listed as 'Very Long Wait' for a long time. 

Of course, no one can deny the amazingness of "Dragonball: The Magic Begins".


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2018)

As the Gods Will and Parasyte are also fun to watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2018)

It doesnt appear "As the Gods Will" has had a formal release in the U.S. 

"Blade of the Immortal" was fun too.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 14, 2018)

Pet Sematary. Yawn fest.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 14, 2018)

Apostle

B-

Netflix really is the new straight to video bin. Apostle's a good one, but it would have been a better movie if an experienced studio pressured the filmmaker. It's a talented cast and crew, it's got some great scenes and ideas and locations, but it's a filmmaker who wasn't keeping things focused or thinking through certain concepts and just wasn't trying hard enough because he didn't need to. 

Netflix is making me realize how invaluable it is for creative types to actually have someone somewhere reigning them in. It turns out complete artistic freedom rarely turns out better movie experiences, especially when it's a relatively young filmmaker who doesn't seem disciplined enough yet. You get some interesting things filtering through, but you also get a lot of pacing problems, loose threads, underdeveloped ideas, half baked productions. 

'Netflix original' is becoming the stamp for a lot of interestingly average movies.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 14, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Apostle
> 
> B-
> 
> ...


That would put them ahead of most theatres.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah, but remember that most studios have a much larger output than netflix does, so they're going to have a lot more memorably good films than netflix and a lot more notably bad films than netflix. So far, I've yet to see a truly exceptional netflix original, although I'm not counting the movies they purchased the rights too. Even "Stranger Things" doesn't impress me THAT much. But at least they've been mostly decent, if not stellar. I've yet to see a truly bad netflix original.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2018)

Does anyone else feel like this has been a down year for films overall? This is probably year where I have least visited the movie theatres. Maybe 2019 will be more eventful.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2018)

2019 will be packed with unnecessary sequels and comic movies yet again. Sigh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2018)

Detective said:


> Does anyone else feel like this has been a down year for films overall? This is probably year where I have least visited the movie theatres. Maybe 2019 will be more eventful.



I used to go to the theaters once every week, but I didn't go once between "The Meg" and "Hell Fest". So you might be right.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, but remember that most studios have a much larger output than netflix does, so they're going to have a lot more memorably good films than netflix and a lot more notably bad films than netflix. So far, I've yet to see a truly exceptional netflix original, although I'm not counting the movies they purchased the rights too. Even "Stranger Things" doesn't impress me THAT much. But at least they've been mostly decent, if not stellar. I've yet to see a truly bad netflix original.


Define truly original? We got 100 years  of movie making and thousands of years of literature.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2018)

when I say 'netflix original', I mean that it was produced by netflix itself.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> when I say 'netflix original', I mean that it was produced by netflix itself.


I know and i stand by my statement and question.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> I know and i stand by my statement and question.


 
If you knew, then it is kind of a random question. 

I am of the opinion that there is no real originality, but our current definition is more along the lines of 'taking things that have been done before and packaging them in a way that makes them feel unique and new'.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> If you knew, then it is kind of a random question.
> 
> I am of the opinion that there is no real originality, but our current definition is more along the lines of 'taking things that have been done before and packaging them in a way that makes them feel unique and new'.


They set 2 war movies in Africa, you cannot say they did not try.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm still not sure what you're trying to say here. Was that intended to be sarcasm? As I said, when I referred to a "netflix original", that is actually what they call movies produced by netflix itself, to distinguish them the movies netflix is simply renting the licenses to. I'm not claiming that anything they've done is original.

Are they trying? Absolutely. Even their bad movies like "Death Note" show effort. They do take risks, it's just that they've yet to produce anything I consider exceptional or terrible. Their output has been consistently decent.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2018)

Headshot: B

An Uko Iwais martial arts flick. The story isn't worth much, but the bloody fight scenes are.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 16, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Are they trying? Absolutely. Even their bad movies like "Death Note" show effort. They do take risks, it's just that they've yet to produce anything I consider exceptional or terrible. Their output has been consistently decent.


We agree to disagree and move the fuck on.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2018)

Okay...

First time I've ever been in a debate where I didn't know what we were debating, lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2018)

Kamal has..."brain issues"


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 16, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kamal has..."brain issues"


In what way?



MartialHorror said:


> Okay...
> 
> First time I've ever been in a debate where I didn't know what we were debating, lol.



Is this the second time in my life where i have to do a play by play for one of these?


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 16, 2018)

I honestly feel like Netflix are going through a quantity over quality stage of their production. 

I watched Apostle, and it was by no means a bad movie, but not a very good one either. It was okay. I liked the atmosphere and environment, and I think Dan Stevens delivered a performance that's worth mentioning.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2018)

To be fair to the 'quantity over quality' point in regards to netflix, I have to assume the company is panicking because the studio system is mounting a counter-attack against them. They're about to lose their Disney licenses, because Disney is developing their own streaming system and I've heard that other studios are preparing their own streaming services. Netflix NEEDS more exclusive content to justify their price. 

I bookmark a website that shows all of netflix's new content, whether it's their own or licensed, and I'm taken aback by all of the Bollywood movies that are flooding the service...or at least I am assuming it's Bollywood. You can argue that it would be better to have fewer titles that are superior, but it's not a good business formula when investors are involved.  

Maybe 'Netflix exclusives' is a better way of saying 'Netflix original'... 




The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Is this the second time in my life where i have to do a play by play for one of these?



Maybe? I spend too much time and mental energy trying to decipher your posts, and then most of the rest is being appalled by your superficially provocative points. I don't like being at odds with you, as I think we do have similar tastes in film (or at least genres), a rarity on this website. But you seem more interested in riling people up than anything else, but then I get irritated with myself for taking the bait, as your points are usually f@cking stupid. 

That 'Hitler>Kathleen Kennedy' nonsense is still the most absurd, pointless, ignorant and wretched thing I've ever heard in Konoha Theater. What's worse is that it reveals how little you know about the film industry in Nazi Germany, yet despite my attempts to explain it to you, you seem allergic to actual facts.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2018)

Terrifier: B

Whoa, this movie be the f@cked up cousin of "It".


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2018)

Solo: B-


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 17, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Maybe? I spend too much time and mental energy trying to decipher your posts, and then most of the rest is being appalled by your superficially provocative points. I don't like being at odds with you, as I think we do have similar tastes in film (or at least genres), a rarity on this website. But you seem more interested in riling people up than anything else, but then I get irritated with myself for taking the bait, as your points are usually f@cking stupid.
> 
> That 'Hitler>Kathleen Kennedy' nonsense is still the most absurd, pointless, ignorant and wretched thing I've ever heard in Konoha Theater. What's worse is that it reveals how little you know about the film industry in Nazi Germany, yet despite my attempts to explain it to you, you seem allergic to actual facts.


Outside of the Hitler Stalin post, the Foreign Popular Oscar.what tangents do you think i am faking for reactions?

It was horrible for everyone just like the Soviet Union.What did i say what was untrue?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2018)

For those wondering, these arguments have spanned over a lot of Star Wars threads....



The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Outside of the Hitler Stalin post, the Foreign Popular Oscar.what tangents do you think i am faking for reactions?
> 
> It was horrible for everyone just like the Soviet Union.What did i say what was untrue?



- I didn't say you were 'faking'. Whenever you talk about feminism, racial issues, etc. I think on some level you believe it, but you're purpose is to provoke. 

- Hitler and Stalin never managed their film industries. I don't know a lot about Soviet cinema, but if any political figure was in charge of the Nazi film industry, it was Goebbels. Almost all of the films were political in some level, but you seem to think the literal promotion of racism is preferable than Kathleen Kennedy's feminism. You also brushed off the fact that directors were sometimes KILLED for dissent, but he would still be a better manager. You attempted to backpedal by adding caveats like 'Hitler isn't allowed to *do this or that*, as he's surrounded by people with guns', but all that does is torpedo the topic and it was too late anyway. In the end, it was obvious you didn't have a clue about either of the industries you were referencing, but were simply fishing for reactions...and none of this was helped by your denials of the alt-rights existence (they're often accused of being neo-nazi's).  

You really just shouldn't talk about politics, at all. Your limited knowledge and your provocative nature are not good bed fellows. I have wondered at times whether you're some sort of Nazi Sympathizer. I don't believe this is the case, but if you're going to keep quacking like a duck...


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 18, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> For those wondering, these arguments have spanned over a lot of Star Wars threads....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- I come from the Cafe, besides those lead to fights anyway no matter how gentle i would be about it.

- At least Stalin was fairly involved talking to directos, giving notes...

Alt Right = Giant fucking umbrella term that does not mean anything.

How you gonna stop me from talking politics? Limited knowledge compared tto yours based on what? 

Don't play emotional blackmail with me. Think whatever the fuck you want i know what i am and what i am not.

I quack how i want and i have no idea why would anyone conclude that i am a Nazi based on my qucking. It only illustrates how of the rails the Left is.


----------



## Didi (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> - I come from the Cafe, besides those lead to fights anyway no matter how gentle i would be about it.
> 
> - At least Stalin was fairly involved talking to directos, giving notes...
> 
> ...



I can't stop you from talking politics. I said you 'shouldn't'. Your limited knowledge= Nazi film industry. If you dont care about what I think, don't throw tantrums. If you don't like what I think, then don't respond to me. Or at least don't post stupid shit.  Easy as pie. I'll even show you how to do it by ignoring whatever response you may have to spare this thread.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 18, 2018)

*Project Gutenberg*

Movie of the Year.

10/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 18, 2018)

*A Star is Born - *8/10
Good movie. Didn't really get going until the first time Gage and Cooper sing together at the concert. Cooper's direction is pretty solid, I'm excited to see his future work as a film director. Two criticisms I have are that Gaga's character doesn't get equally fleshed out as Cooper's, and it also gets a little overly manipulative of the audience near the end in trying to bring the tears.

*The Haunting of Hill House *- 9/10
This was an unexpected gem. I haven't had a good Netflix binge like this in a while. Great casting and full of good twists. I also feel like this is the first actually good horror television series that I've watched, since you know it's actually kind of creepy at some points compared to something like AHS which is more melodramatic and over the top. Definitely would recommend.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 18, 2018)

Didi said:


>





MartialHorror said:


> I can't stop you from talking politics. I said you 'shouldn't'. Your limited knowledge= Nazi film industry. If you dont care about what I think, don't throw tantrums. If you don't like what I think, then don't respond to me. Or at least don't post stupid shit.  Easy as pie. I'll even show you how to do it by ignoring whatever response you may have to spare this thread.


i throw tantrums? Where?

So you insult me and expect me not to respond?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2018)

Kamal is right. Stop responding to him. Like why is martialhorror keep falling into this? Wasting bandwidth on conversations that has no value?


----------



## Roseate (Oct 18, 2018)

Venom. Probably a 75/100. I enjoyed Tom Hardy's acting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2018)

I watched Episode 1 of the Haunting of Hill House series and so far, I think it's good although I can already see the potential for it being more drawn out than it needs to me. The final few minutes creeped me out.




~Gesy~ said:


> Kamaal is right. Stop responding to him. Like why is martialhorror keep falling into this? Wasting bandwidth on conversations that has no value?



I know, I know. Every time I think i'm out, he pulls me right back in. I should know better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2018)

Mothers of Tears: D

"Suspiria" is a horror cult classic and "Inferno" has a pretty strong cult following, but this third entry in the trilogy is...at best, amusing.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 19, 2018)

this thread isn't what it used to be, sad
*

Thoroughbreds*
Rating: 4.5/10

more like, _''two manipulative bitches: the movie'' 
_
this was an artsy film with no substance, the lead characters' personalities, (weak) motivations and how they went about having their way was very off-putting

I was about to write a tl;dr about how much I didn't enjoy this film but just now decided against it, not worth the effort


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2018)

Halloween (2018): B+/A-

Admittedly, I'm still sorting out some of my feelings. There are a few elements in the script that I'm debating whether or not they're flaws. It is tonally in line with the original though and has lots of suspenseful, creepy moments.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 20, 2018)

*Bad Times at the El Royale *- 6/10

Hateful 8 in the seventies with a shirtless, dancing Chris Hemsworth.

Was disappointed by this. The middle part of the film is when it is at its best, Goddard makes things very tense and unpredictable. I was really into the movie at this point but he drops the ball with the ending. Tedious and long, it ruins all of the good build up and inserts some rushed character work that feels cheap.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 20, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kamal is right. Stop responding to him. Like why is martialhorror keep falling into this? Wasting bandwidth on conversations that has no value?


Is there a lack of bandwith?


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 20, 2018)

Stringer said:


> this thread isn't what it used to be, sad
> *
> 
> Thoroughbreds*
> ...



> Thoroughbreds
> 4.5



Not you Stringer, not you


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2018)

Stitches: B-

Decent horror-comedy, but it was a mistake watching a killer clown movie so shortly after "Terrifier".


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2018)

Project Gutenberg is taking the world by storm. Personally I think it's one of the best HK films ever made. Better than Infernal Affair.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 21, 2018)

Is it out for download?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2018)

Not yet. Only premiered a few weeks ago. See if it's available in theatre nearby.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 21, 2018)

what a dumb slut


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

I like Keira Knightly.  But apparently she’s another crazy actress.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2018)

My Halloween (2018) review is up and the link is in sig...and here...


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 21, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Not yet. Only premiered a few weeks ago. See if it's available in theatre nearby.


Not a chance. I live in an underdeveloped country.


Rukia said:


> I like Keira Knightly.  But apparently she’s another crazy actress.


Never liked her.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 21, 2018)

I don't know why she'd complain about "muh female empowerment" when most of her roles in films has been as a love interest


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

Didn't she demand a kissing scene with Johnny Depp in Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Didn't she demand a kissing scene with Johnny Depp in Pirates of the Caribbean?



Yep and she posed topless a few years ago. Showing your tits (or in her case - flat chest) is fine but watching Cinderella or Snow White is taboo


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm gonna make sure when I have a son he doesn't watch Wonder Woman. I'm gonna ban that shit like a right cunt 

I'll give him 80s macho, alpha men films to watch only


----------



## Stringer (Oct 21, 2018)

Pocalypse to son: _''Now listen here, this is the golden rule. You always grab them by the pussy'' 
_


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 21, 2018)

Stringer said:


> Pocalypse to son: _''Now listen here, this is the golden rule. You always grab them by the pussy'' _



Boy I'd grab Angelina's pussy when she was in her prime


----------



## Stringer (Oct 21, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Boy I'd grab Angelina's pussy when she was in her prime


oh man, would have stuck my fat fingers right up in there 

and her lips were amazing too, probably gave the best blowjob in the biz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 21, 2018)

Stringer said:


> oh man, would have stuck my fat fingers right up in there
> 
> and her lips were amazing too, probably gave the best blowjob in the biz



The lips always did it for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 22, 2018)

payback : 10/10 Jesus this movie was epic, so much action, betrayal, deception, destruction. Movie was great and the little Japanese girl "Aye FAT BOI" lmaoo


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> The lips always did it for me



Are you guys talking about Johnny Depp still?


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 22, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Are you guys talking about Johnny Depp still?



Angelina Jolie's dick sucking lips


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 22, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Angelina Jolie's dick sucking lips



glorious


----------



## TGM (Oct 23, 2018)

So here it is, the first movie based on the Ninja Kat series. Really pleased by how this one turned out personally, and I'd of course love if you all would check it out and let me know what you all think as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2018)

Stormhouse: F

The military traps a ghost in an underground stormhouse and calls in a paranormal expert to communicate it. Sounds cool, right? I love military-themed horror flicks? Right.

But not only is it really boring, the lighting is so bad that you can make out very little, meaning you get to be bored in the dark...yay...


----------



## Randomaxe (Oct 24, 2018)

The Grand Master A+
Exceptional story presentation and fight choreography. I guess right now,  anything that shows the consequences of selfish decisions and strength of Honor gets a good view from me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2018)

The Death of Stalin: A-

Surprisingly funny.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The Death of Stalin: A-
> 
> Surprisingly funny.


Surprisingly? I feel like that implies that you didn't have high expectations. Why?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2018)

The Apostle: B

I thought it was a pretty good movie with flashes of brilliance, but the pacing is a bit...odd...It's not your traditional slow burner as the thrills begin around the 30 minute mark, but it's not fast paced either, as seemingly every other scene goes on longer than it feels like it should. Still, it's one of those rare experiences where I couldn't predict where it was going. 

Island Zero: F

F@ck this movie, as I was really looking forward to it, but it sucks. 




Liverbird said:


> Surprisingly? I feel like that implies that you didn't have high expectations. Why?



Because you generally don't see films playing a depressing period in history for laughs, especially considering that it's also surprisingly historically accurate for what is in essence, a comedy. I figured it would be good though, or at the absolute worst, that it would be one of those kinds of Oscar Baiting flicks that was simply too high brow for my tastes. But I got the jokes and genuinely enjoyed myself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2018)

I housesat for my Mom today and abused her Amazon Prime (and netflix) accounts.

*The Strangers 2 (Prey At Night)*: C

Maybe a C+? I liked the 1980's, stylistic flourishes and both the score and cinematography are deliberately reminiscent of the era of slashers, but it starts to get repetitive after awhile. I eventually grew tired of all the chasing.
*
Hell House LLC*: B

Good found footage flick that would've been great if it had a better ending. 
*
The Town That Dreaded Sundown (remake)*: C-

It has some good moments and fans of the original (which I am not) might enjoy it, but it's the type of movie that thinks it's better than it is. 

*Office (2015)*: B+

South Korean horror-thriller that has a great first half, but the ending isn't as shocking as it's supposed to be. I watched this on netflix, the others are from amazon prime.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 27, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The Death of Stalin: A-
> 
> Surprisingly funny.





Liverbird said:


> Surprisingly? I feel like that implies that you didn't have high expectations. Why?




I was dead at this scene, "what the fuck are you doing?"   

Best scene in the film imo


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 27, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> I was dead at this scene, "what the fuck are you doing?"
> 
> Best scene in the film imo


Honestly, there were a lot of hilarious absurd scenes in the movie. I need to watch it again soon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> I was dead at this scene, "what the fuck are you doing?"
> 
> Best scene in the film imo



Yeah that was a great moment.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 27, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> *Hell House LLC*: B
> 
> Good found footage flick that would've been great if it had a better ending.



Yes, was taken by surprise by this. Cool film with nice atmosphere. The sequel however was a pile of hot, stinking shit. So bad, man. Ew!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2018)

Amer: C

It's a throwback to the works of Argento and Bava, so it's visually stunning. But narratively, it's pure arthouse, so only watch it if you like movies that are heavy on imagery, symbolism and thematic material, but low on dialogue, character, story. Not my cup of tea.  



Uncle Acid said:


> Yes, was taken by surprise by this. Cool film with nice atmosphere. The sequel however was a pile of hot, stinking shit. So bad, man. Ew!



Yeah I've heard that the sequel wasn't very good, although it's not even on the table for me until I get shudder apparently...


----------



## Yasha (Oct 27, 2018)

Anyone seen this?

Young Joaquin.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 28, 2018)

*Tremble All You Want
*
Japanese equivalent of Amelie. Mayu is fucking adorable.

7/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Battle at the El Royale:  B.

Fun movie.  Well directed.  Solid acting.  Good story.  Interesting characters.  Some Humor.

I also wanted to mention Dakota Johnson In particular.  I know she comes from 50 Shades of Grey.  But she really is one of the best young actresses working.  She is fucking special!

I liked the movie.  Rukia recommends it.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2018)

*eXistenZ
*
David Cronenberg's early film starring Jude Law. It's passable.

6/10


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 29, 2018)

Crazy Rich Asians 7/10

It's nothing special. I've seen this "Woman dates rich guy and his family rejects her" plot many times.

But it had some funny moments (that blond friend stole the movie) and I did enjoy watching Rachel becoming more assertive near the end of the movie.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2018)

Funny that Michelle Yeoh herself is a gold digger in real life.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 29, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Funny that Michelle Yeoh herself is a gold digger in real life.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2018)

I watched "Castlevania: Season 2" and even though it's not quite as good as the first, it's still pretty damn good. The action scenes are top notch and the humor is fun, but not in a way that really lightens up the tone. The characters all have distinct and engaging personalities and...as silly as this might sound, the show itself has personality. Even some of the questionable voice acting just works with the dialogue. 

WITH THAT SAID, there are three potential flaws that need to be considered.

1) The atmosphere isn't quite as creepy this time around, although to be fair, this is because the situations and settings have changed. This personally doesn't bother me, as I appreciated the 2nd season for not just recycling the first.

2) Whereas Season 1 is arguably too short, Season 2 is arguably too long. There were times when it seemed like the show was just biding for time. For example, the vampires want to know why Dracula would assign two humans to lead his armies. He explains his motivations, but then said humans approach him in his chambers to ask the same thing...and he responds with the same answer...which they had already heard before...

3) This was my only major issue with the show, but its narrative is inherently flawed. The writers are clearly more interested in conspiracies and intrigue going on in Dracula's inner circle, fleshing out the likes of Isaac, Hector and Camilla than it is in the actual protagonists. Trevor and company actually spend MOST OF THE SEASON in a library, researching how to stop Dracula. These scenes aren't as tedious as they sound, as the bantering between them is golden, but it kind of ended up feeling...undeserved...when they show up to become the main characters once more during the finale...I felt like the battle between Dracula and Trevor's team wasn't what this season had been building up to. 

Still, if you liked Season 1, you should like Season 2 and I really enjoyed both.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2018)

The Kamal Haasan Crazy Hour said:


> Care to elaborate?



Nope.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Oct 30, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Nope.


Why?

I have no disrespct for even women who did some hooker stuff before acting.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

@Detective 

You ready for Creed vs Drago 2?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 31, 2018)

*No Mercy
*
Not a bad twist. But there are so many Korean thrillers like this I kind of expected more.

6.9/10.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2018)

i was in Korea two weeks ago.


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 31, 2018)

> 49 years old


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2018)

Jennifer's Body and Trick R Treat are my recommendations tonight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2018)

Murder by Death: A-


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Nov 1, 2018)

*Battle Drone ()*

Cheap, cheesy slow mo fun. 5, 

enjoyment, 7,5.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2018)

A Dark and Stormy Night: C-

A parody of old, dark house flicks that were popular during the 1940's. It has a few funny moments.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 2, 2018)

Errementari: The Blacksmith and the Devil- B

Pretty good movie that goes into some directions that I wasn't expecting. Currently available to stream on netflix.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)

Gremlins is coming back to theatres for a night in December.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2018)

Evil Cat: C+

As far as demonic kung fu kitty movies go...it's not the worst? It's a Hong Kong movie that is the rare breed of kung fu/horror hybrids, but if you enjoy it, it will be because of the cheesiness. It's often baffling how silly this movie can be...yet how bleak it can also be...But hey, that's Hong Kong cinema in the 1990's. My biggest issue was with the DVD. It's Cantonese with English subtitles, but I think they tried literally translating every word, because I couldn't make out half of it. 

"It's an evil!"


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)

Halloween: B.

Michael Myers is dead.  No way he survived this time!


----------



## Djomla (Nov 4, 2018)

LA Confodental. Great movie. 8/10
Equalizer 2 - Bar two, three cool scenes the rest is a yawn fest. 2/10


----------



## Yasha (Nov 4, 2018)

Any promising movie I should keep an eye out for before we wrap up this year?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Any promising movie I should keep an eye out for before we wrap up this year?



Overlord!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

I got free tickets to AFI Fest in LA earlier today.  Easy to get free tickets.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Chilling Adventures of Sabrina the goat series!  Hail Satan!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2018)

China Salesman: No ratings here...

This movie was a fascinating trainwreck. I was expecting a Steven Seagal movie, but his role is relatively minor and it REALLY feels like he was forced into the script late in production. He has a fight scene with Mike Tyson and it's not badly choreographed, shot or edited...ignoring the obvious body double shots...but it's surreal. Seagal no-sells some of Tyson's punches, but then ends up losing the fight in a surprisingly undignified way...and then it's never mentioned again...and then the movie moves on to the real plot, which involves some Chinese dude and I had no f@cking clue what was going on. There are some surprisingly elaborate action scenes with decent production value, but the movie reaches its climax and is about to wrap up...and then you realize there's more than 30 minutes to go...

The acting is HORRIBLE, but in an awesome kind of way? WHEN STEVEN SEAGAL TURNS IN THE BEST PERFORMANCE, YOU KNOW...that everyone else is speaking a second language...Some of the cast sounded like they were doing so phonetically, others were just trying too hard to enunciate. It's hilarious...Mike Tyson is probably the worst of them, as he puts on a laughable accent that he forgets about during one scene. OH, OH, OH and China also has to have its nationalistic message. At one point the Chinese Flag literally saves the day and there's cheesy shots of characters waving it around dramatically and the protagonist holding it as he ascends a tower. There's even a big speech about how the West is bad for the slave trade, while China is good. 

Seriously, this movie never ceased to amaze me. It's longer than it needs to be and confusing as hell, but I never grew bored because there was always something new to laugh at. It's currently available to be streamed on netflix, so watch it for a laugh.


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Overlord!



It's on the theatres here today.

Has anyone seen Suspiria? Any good?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2018)

@Detective How do I migrate to Yukon?


----------



## Detective (Nov 6, 2018)

Yasha said:


> @Detective How do I migrate to Yukon?



The provinces are always looking for skilled workers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

Japan is taking more foreign blue collar workers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2018)

*Get Out (2017)*


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks Detective. See u in Yukon.



Rukia said:


> Japan is taking more foreign blue collar workers.



Not sure about working in Japan. It's quite stressful from what I know.


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Japan is taking more foreign blue collar workers.



They only took in like 20 folks in years's past in terms of normal immigration because of their backwards and xenophobic government system. What are they increasing the allowance to? 22 people?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2018)

Weebs in here wanting to work in the "Land of High Suicide Rates".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2018)

Would be scary as fuck flying to Japan to become an English teacher.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 7, 2018)

Chamcham Trigger did that. And he found a Japanese wife.

Gesy probably has the best chance of working in Japan. As I heard black people are super popular in porn industry. Black actor with a Master in Psychology? Color me intrigued.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2018)

The Night Comes For Us: A

Holy shit this was a bad-ass, violent martial arts flick.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Chamcham Trigger did that. And he found a Japanese wife.
> 
> Gesy probably has the best chance of working in Japan. As I heard black people are super popular in porn industry. Black actor with a Master in Psychology? Color me intrigued.


I’m too old to move to Japan.

When I was 20 and in the Air Force.  I would have loved to have been stationed in Japan.  But it didn’t work out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2018)

Puppet Master: The Littlest Reich: B

Well, it's definitely the most f@cked up of the franchise...and better than the rest. The two craziest kills include


*Spoiler*: __ 



A guy taking a piss is suddenly decapitated and his head lands in the toilet...where it's peed on by the rest of his corpse...

A puppet with a drill for a head impales a pregnant woman through her crotch and tunnels through her stomach, where it emerges cradling her unborn fetus....

Pretty fucked up...


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Nov 9, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Weebs in here wanting to work in the "Land of High Suicide Rates".


They won't fire you. They just put you in a shame room... Japan is weird and rigid as fuck about certain things.

Or maybe the shame room is for Japanese only.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 9, 2018)

*Overlord
*
Not bad. Mostly jump scares though.

7/10


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 9, 2018)

peeps were too harsh on Fallen Kingdom. It's enjoyable and paced very well considering it did the Lost World thing again but without the bullshit gymnastics soloing a raptor(). That final face off between the T-rex and Lion was fucking sweet as well. 

Indoraptor was more fun to watch than the Indominus Rex. It actually had a personality and fighting traits. 

I think the Planet of the Apes plotline works for the next movie considering that this is the 5th movie and people in-universe still haven't made it a priority to stop cloning fucking dinosaurs.

The human clone twist and raptor tears was dumb tho. fuck outta here with that shit.


*Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom - Liked it. *


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 9, 2018)

Overlord: B/B+

It was fun...the marketing campaign may have been a bit too spoilery though, as the Nazi zombies don't really come into play until the finale. Don't know what else it could've promoted itself as though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)

New girl with the dragon tattoo is a fucking flop!

That's what Sony gets for fucking over Fincher and Mara!!!!


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 10, 2018)

Fincher not making the rest of the Trilogy is something that still makes me angry to this day when I think about it. Disappointing.
I liked FIncher's TGWTDT soo much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Fincher not making the rest of the Trilogy is something that still makes me angry to this day when I think about it. Disappointing.
> I liked FIncher's TGWTDT soo much!


In my all time top 25.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)

Overlord: B.

I liked it.  Did a good job telling its story.  Very focused.  I like that the zombie/experimentation took a while to unfold.

Good characters.  Good setting.  I approve.

But for the love of god no more Nazis!  Time to pick new villains Hollywood!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 10, 2018)

I find it a little weird that they skipped over 'Girl Who Played with Fire' and 'Hornet's Nest', but I guess it's kind of cool that the new one is something different. I'll see it...when it hits DVD...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)

Suspiria- I need to sleep on it.  Get my thoughts in order.


----------



## Detective (Nov 10, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Chamcham Trigger did that. And he found a Japanese wife.
> 
> Gesy probably has the best chance of working in Japan. As I heard black people are super popular in porn industry. Black actor with a Master in Psychology? Color me intrigued.



Guy is from the Philippines, though. He might be treated like their variety store workers over there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 10, 2018)

The Caller: B/B+

Surprisingly good thriller with an imaginative concept that I'm pretty sure "Looper" borrowed from. Not sure if I liked the ending though.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Overlord: B.
> 
> I liked it.  Did a good job telling its story.  Very focused.  I like that the zombie/experimentation took a while to unfold.
> 
> ...



At least show us the french lady's tits!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yasha (Nov 11, 2018)

Detective said:


> Guy is from the Philippines, though. He might be treated like their variety store workers over there.



Gesy a Pinoy? Then I take back what I said. Being an Asian, his dick is probably shorter than his tongue.

Why is he into black girls though? That's weird and unnatural.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)

Yasha said:


> At least show us the french lady's tits!


Flat chested.  But cute.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Gesy a Pinoy? Then I take back what I said. Being an Asian, his dick is probably shorter than his tongue.
> 
> Why is he into black girls though? That's weird and unnatural.


Canadians are liars


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Suspiria- I need to sleep on it.  Get my thoughts in order.


Care to elaborate? I'm on the fence with this.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)

Girl with the dragon tattoo is definitely the story this week.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Care to elaborate? I'm on the fence with this.


I didn't understand it while I was watching it.  The pieces don't totally fit in my brain.

I do want to say that Dakota Johnson is one of the best young actresses in the world though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)

Mia Goth is hot too.  No wonder Shia can't move on from her.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 13, 2018)

Holy mother of shit


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2018)

Coco: B


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

The Favourite:  B.

Great camerawork.  Well acted.  Really funny.  Great sets and costumes.

And a good lesson.  You can get everything and still be a loser.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 15, 2018)

*Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald*_(2018) _- 7.5/10

Muuch better than I expected. A fantastic big screen experience. The 3D effects were surprisingly very very well made and absolutely relevant.
Went in with relatively low expectations, got handed quite the Harry Potter experience instead.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2018)

Ghost Stories: B


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)

Crimes of Grindelwald:  B

I enjoyed it.  And fuck.  No wonder Grindelwald gathered followers.  WWII is coming!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 15, 2018)

I Saw the Godfather recently. It's an old movie. I think it was really good. It taught me alot!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 16, 2018)

The Other Side of the Wind: B

This is the Orson Welles movie that was filmed 40 years ago, but was never given a release until netflix got the rights to it a week or so ago. It's very avant-garde, not really being my preferred type of movie, but still being well made. John Huston is great in the lead role.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2018)

Kill, Baby, Kill: A

Cool, old school gothic chiller from Mario Bava, who might be my favorite director of all time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

The Long Dumb Road:  C+

A comedy road trip with good leads.  Really well acted.  And some genuinely funny moments.  I have seen better road trip movies though.  And it all ends rather abruptly, not really a satisfying conclusion.

So the movie was okay.  But I loved the experience.  There was a really good Q&A after the movie ended.  The director was there, Taissa Farmiga, and Dom from Mr Robot.  The key to a good Q&A is to have a moderator.  And we had a good moderator.  Also they threw shirts into the crowd and I caught one.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

The Nutcracker and the Four Realms: C+

Kind of dull tbh.  But it had heart.  And it was nice to look at.

(Better than an Alice in Wonderland movie.)


----------



## Yasha (Nov 18, 2018)

*Unnatural
*
Best jdorama this year.

9.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Cam is available on Netflix.  Played at AFI Fest last week.  Supposedly pretty good.

Check it out guys.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2018)

Assassins: B

Sylvester Stallone Vs Antonio Banderes! 

Pretty fun actioner, although there are some dumb-as-f@ck moments. Julianne Moore's character does something really stupid at one point so that there is a suspenseful scene, but as it leads nowhere, they might as well have cut it out. Also, did Sly really just 
*Spoiler*: __ 



try to guilt trip the villain for 'letting Sly think he's dead'...even though Sly did try to kill him? 


 

Still, the cast does good and the set pieces are enjoyable and that's what matters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 19, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Assassins: B
> 
> Sylvester Stallone Vs Antonio Banderes!
> 
> ...


Oh God I must have watched this a dozen times when I was a kid. Used to show so often on cable.

Decent movie by any means, especially at the time when both actors were pretty much considered at their peak popularity.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Assassins: B
> 
> Sylvester Stallone Vs Antonio Banderes!
> 
> ...





Liverbird said:


> Oh God I must have watched this a dozen times when I was a kid. Used to show so often on cable.
> 
> Decent movie by any means, especially at the time when both actors were pretty much considered at their peak popularity.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2018)

I finished "The Haunting on Hill House" series on netflix and...I have very mixed feelings about it. It does have some creepy and unsettling content, more than enough to satisfy my horror cravings. The characters are well written and acted...and I have to admit, the dynamics of their relationships was what kept me eager to finish the show...and the story has a lot of interesting subtext and themes.

But I thought the pacing was uneven. Every time the scenes which took place in the present time would get some momentum going, it would suddenly cut to a flashback, throwing it away. Then when that flashback would pick up some momentum, it would cut back to the present time. 

And was it just me or did the final episode...SUCK! I can forgive the lack of scares, because I think it's fitting that the focus is on the characters confronting their personal demons. But the dialogue was so over-written that I began to snicker at lines that were supposed to be tear jerking, heart warming or thought provoking. I also was cracking up when 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the caretakers seem weirdly cool with their daughter dying, since they can just visit her ghost...which is trapped in a f@cking evil house...Aren't these people supposed to be religious? Isn't this kind of like damnation to them? Also, Shirley is the only character I disliked, but I would rather see her make amends with Steven then see Steven make up with his wife...who was pretty irrelevant in the overall story and conflict of the show.  




So I'm split down the middle. I loved what I liked and hated what I disliked.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

I’m excited about Mortal Engines.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Nov 20, 2018)

5/10

Alienator 1990. I have no idea why IMDB rates it so low, this Fred Olen Ray movie is easily a 5.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m excited about Mortal Engines.


I was too, at first. But the more footage that comes out, the more skeptical I get. Consider my expectations lowered.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

There's no stopping London.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m excited about Mortal Engines.



I'm on the fence. I anticipate it because it's produced by the same team as LotR, but it makes me wary that they emphasize that point in the trailer, as if the film is not good enough by itself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I'm on the fence. I anticipate it because it's produced by the same team as LotR, but it makes me wary that they emphasize that point in the trailer, as if the film is not good enough by itself.



And as much as I love LotR, it's been like 15 years...Have they done nothing else relevant or successful since then?

As for the trailer, it didn't stand out to me. If it's good, I'll see it. If it's bad, I'll "nutcracker" it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 21, 2018)

Breaking Bad film in the works


----------



## Loni (Nov 21, 2018)

Isle of Dogs 10/10.  Really heartfelt and entertaining.  I love dogs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2018)

Mother (2009): A-

A Bong Joon-ho ("The Host", "Snowpiercer") film. It's a pretty interesting mystery-thriller that actually...kind of...maybe...caught me off guard with the reveal?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was kind of pissed off, as technically, that twist is kind of cliche. It seemed like there was this big trend in the early 2000's where someone would crusade to prove a loved one is innocent...only for it to turn out that they were guilty the entire time. But "Mother" executed it a lot more effectively, so it had an impact and utilized enough red herrings to...at least keep me guessing...




It's a really good film though, even if I prefer "The Host" and "Snowpiercer".

What ever happened to "The Host 2" anyway? I remember seeing stills or something...like 5-10 years ago...but the movie never seemed to materialize.

YASHA, use your special Korean movie knowledge skills to figure this out for me!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

I thought you were talking about Jennifer Lawrence mother.  I watched about ten minutes of it on an airplane and I stopped watching it because the sound was really bad.  What I saw was not good though.

It was headed towards D or even F territory.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2018)

Next week.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Mother (2009): A-
> 
> A Bong Joon-ho ("The Host", "Snowpiercer") film. It's a pretty interesting mystery-thriller that actually...kind of...maybe...caught me off guard with the reveal?
> 
> ...



It had a teaser out and was slated to be released in 2014, but since that didn't materialize till now, we can assume it's cancelled.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2018)

The Crimes of Grindelwald - F

Creed II - B+

Widows - B+

Blindspotting - A-

Bohemian Rhapsody - C+

First Man - B

Sorry to Bother You - A-

Age of Innocence - A


----------



## Didi (Nov 23, 2018)

Stunna said:


> The Crimes of Grindelwald - F



dang, that bad?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2018)

Eh, honestly probably more of a D or D-. The special effects were nice.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2018)

Didi said:


> dang, that bad?


No, it deserves better.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No, it deserves better.


You don't believe that.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm with Rukia. FB is more watchable than HP series.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2018)

Leta Lestrange was done wrong as hell.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 23, 2018)

Raptor: F

This is supposed to be "Carnosaur 4", but it's just Eric Roberts reacting to some stock footage of the great "Carnosaur" trilogy. Strangely, this is streaming on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 24, 2018)

Creed II - 7/10


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2018)

Fantastic Beasts was a disgrace. JK needs to let it go before she degrades her franchise anymore.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Fantastic Beasts was a disgrace. JK needs to let it go before she degrades her franchise anymore.


Or...squeeze as much money out of it as she can


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Or...squeeze as much money out of it as she can


she already made over a billion dollars and donated 90% of it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2018)

Yes. Billionaires tend to donate a lot. Doesn't mean they don't want to keep making money.

But her being too bored to stop writing might also be a possibility.


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yes. Billionaires tend to donate a lot. Doesn't mean they don't want to keep making money.
> 
> But her being too bored to stop writing might also be a possibility.


If she wanted to make more money she wouldn't have donated 90% of it


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2018)

unless you're saying she just wants to make money so she can donate it all away again making her some sort of 21st century Mother Theresa/Rockefeller/Carnegie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2018)

The World said:


> If she wanted to make more money she wouldn't have donated 90% of it





The World said:


> unless you're saying she just wants to make money so she can donate it all away again making her some sort of 21st century Mother Theresa/Rockefeller/Carnegie.



J.K. Can empty out her whole bank account and still have generational wealth. She has theme parks bro. The biggest book franchise of the 21 century. she makes millions a day doing nothing.

She doesn't lose much from donating..But that doesn't mean she doesn't like making money. Some people do enjoy making money just for the sake of it or it makes them feel like they're accomplishing something.

And she doesn't consistently donate 90% each year either (if she ever did).


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2018)

tru


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yes. Billionaires tend to donate a lot. Doesn't mean they don't want to keep making money.
> 
> But her being too bored to stop writing might also be a possibility.



Once you had tasted the accomplishment of having published something that is well loved by many, you can't go back. Kind of speaking from experience here, because I posted a pretty well-known Naruto theory (about Uchiha being related to Tengu) and it drove me to write more theories.


----------



## Didi (Nov 24, 2018)

oh shit yeah u were the Tengu guy

nothing ever came of that lmao
u trusted too much in Kishimito the hack


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 24, 2018)

Dead Night: C

VERY uneven. It's beautifully shot, very atmospheric and has some awesome gore effects. But the script is...a bit of a disaster.



Yasha said:


> Once you had tasted the accomplishment of having published something that is well loved by many, you can't go back. Kind of speaking from experience here, because I posted a pretty well-known Naruto theory (about Uchiha being related to Tengu) and it drove me to write more theories.



That's sort of how I got into reviewing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 25, 2018)

*Widows - 8/10*

Great movie. Steve McQueen is an excellent director. Definitely in my top ten of this year, despite a weak ending.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2018)

Puppet Master: Axis Termination- C-

Wow, I actually got some enjoyment out of this. It's still bad, but in a funny kind of way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2018)

Captain America: Civil War- B/B+


----------



## Yasha (Nov 28, 2018)

Has anyone seen a film called Nell? Starring prime Jodie Foster and Liam Neeson.

Hint: It's older than Stunna.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 28, 2018)

_Mission Impossible — Fallout_: *8/10*


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Nov 28, 2018)

Star TreK Into Darkness. 7 because of the notalgia trip. It had it going but they had to put that in there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2018)

Red State: B-

The 2nd half is better than the first. The acting is really good and the dialogue was provocative, but there's a bait-and-switch that left me feeling unsatisfied. Still, it's one of the better Kevin Smith movies of late. Easily his best horror film.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2018)

Sundance Film Festival introduced their 2019 films today.

Anyone else going?  Or am I on my own again???


----------



## The World (Nov 28, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Has anyone seen a film called Nell? Starring* prime Jodie Foster *and Liam Neeson.
> 
> Hint: It's older than Stunna.


lmao

classic yasha


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2018)

Prime Jodie Foster for Yasha is probably teenage Jodie Foster.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2018)

@Detective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 29, 2018)

The World said:


> lmao
> 
> classic yasha



What's the matter? She was 32.


@Detective I am going to Japan next March.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2018)

The Ballad of Buster Scruggs: A-

Fine Cohen brothers western anthology. All of the shorts had something special. My favorite was either the first or the last. But I did sometimes question the order of them. It seemed like the shorts got progressively slower paced, so I sometimes grew impatient.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2018)

Creed II: A-

Sure, it's not quite as good as the first "Creed". Sure, the narrative is a little cluttered and not every storythread has a strong resolution for it. Sure, as good as the final fight was, it never reached the level of awesomeness that the first one did when the "Rocky" theme started playing. But do you know what? That's perfectly okay, because the movie actually moved me to tears. For a movie like "Creed II", that's the best experience it can give me.

The scenes that got me the most-

*Spoiler*: __ 




- When Rocky visits Adonis at the hospital.
- When Rocky and Adonis make up.
- When Drago throws in the towel. This might have gotten me the most, because it was profound yet unexpected character development. EVEN THOUGH I IN MY UNSTOPPABLE WISDOM PREDICTED, something about the execution of that scene really caught me off guard and almost had be bawling.
- Edit: The reunion with Rocky and his son was pretty much the only thing that didn't give me its desired effect, mostly because I never liked this subplot. I felt like their dilemma was resolved in "Rocky Balboa", so having it ignored in "Creed" seemed like a cheap tactic for drama. I did love the final scene with Adonis and Rocky though.




Expanding on my basic opinions, I really appreciated how the movie always kept Adonis as the central focus. I was worried...maybe because Stallone was credited as a writer...that Rocky would get all of the juicy material, but it seemed like he had LESS screen-time than he did in the first "Creed". The acting is great from everyone and special mention has to go to Dolph Lundgren. For those who think he can't act, he conveys so much emotion with minimal dialogue and a perpetually stoic expression. As I said, the final fight lacked the same impact as the first one, but it's still an emotional roller-coaster ride. The choreography and editing are top notch. Viktor Drago was an excellent villain, as he's both scary, yet has his own character journey. "Creed II" is not just a good sequel, it's better than the "Rocky" sequels too.

Edit: Whoops, kept referring to Adonis as Apollo. My bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yasha (Nov 30, 2018)

*Idiocracy
*
Prescient, although exaggerated.

@Rukia  I am really worried about Stunna's generation.

6/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2018)

The Debt Collector: B-


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2018)

Wreck it Ralph 2:  C+

Had some funny moments.  But also boring at points.  Not as good as the first movie either.  If you haven’t seen it yet, probably should wait for it to be a rental.

Also disappointed that there were so many kids at the theatre.  I went to the late show to avoid kids!  What is wrong with parents today???  Smfh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2018)

@Detective into the spider verse is good.  We were right again dude.


----------



## Detective (Dec 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wreck it Ralph 2:  C+
> 
> Had some funny moments.  But also boring at points.  Not as good as the first movie either.  If you haven’t seen it yet, probably should wait for it to be a rental.
> 
> Also disappointed that there were so many kids at the theatre.  I went to the late show to avoid kids!  What is wrong with parents today???  Smfh.



Thanks for taking this bullet for me, dude. I was planning on seeing it later tonight, but you saved me from a mediocre viewing.

Dat Brotherly Sacrifice


----------



## Detective (Dec 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Detective into the spider verse is good.  We were right again dude.



Our legend continues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2018)

Detective said:


> Our legend continues


Peter Porker and Peni Parker are fucking legendary characters now.  Bigger than 95% of the DC characters.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2018)

Gantz: B

I never read the manga or watched the anime...but I did see the abridged version...and this movie seemed faithful based on my memory of it. Not everything works, but it kept me entertained.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 2, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Gantz: B
> 
> I never read the manga or watched the anime...but I did see the abridged version...and this movie seemed faithful based on my memory of it. Not everything works, but it kept me entertained.



The main selling point of Gantz is the nudity. There is none of that in the live action. What's there to see?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 2, 2018)

Yasha said:


> The main selling point of Gantz is the nudity. There is none of that in the live action. What's there to see?



The girl was naked when she first appeared, lol.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 2, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> The girl was naked when she first appeared, lol.


 Are the nipples shown? If not, it doesn't count.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 2, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Gantz: B
> 
> I never read the manga or watched the anime...but I did see the abridged version...and this movie seemed faithful based on my memory of it. Not everything works, but it kept me entertained.


You should read the manga. I don't read a lot of Manga, used to, back in High school. Gantz is easily one of my favorites, and it stuck to me in an unusual way. It is very bizarre and unlike anything I've ever read or seen.


----------



## Detective (Dec 2, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Are the nipples shown? If not, it doesn't count.



Classic Yasha


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 2, 2018)

He's right tho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2018)

I always have liked Gantz.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2018)

Castlevania season two:  B+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 2, 2018)

Man, it's been so long since Jena, Cyphon, Stunna, Speedy, Slice, Enno, etc. posted in here.

Hope they are all doing well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2018)

Stunna was around the other day.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 2, 2018)

Dylan Dog: C

I like the world it sets up, but the plot is predictable, the comedic relief is annoying and the production values can't quite keep up with the directors vision.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 3, 2018)

Yo boys been life busy atm and whatnot.

Been also playing games more than watching flicks but eh will watch more shit like The Heartbreak Kid I guess.

But Molly's Game is dope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2018)

Detective said:


> Man, it's been so long since Jena, Cyphon, Stunna, Speedy, Slice, Enno, etc. posted in here.
> 
> Hope they are all doing well.



Para being reduced to "etc".


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 3, 2018)

Fuck sake Yasha.

You're a sight for sore eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2018)

The Last Dragon: B-/B


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2018)

Absolutely Anything: B-


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2018)

Glad season two of Mrs Maisel is here finally.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2018)

Mohawk: B-

As "Anna and the Apocalypse" isn't playing near me, looks like another week without going to the theater.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Mohawk: B-
> 
> As "Anna and the Apocalypse" isn't playing near me, looks like another week without going to the theater.


I had a chance to see it last weekend.  Didn’t feel like driving to Santa Monica though.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 8, 2018)

Hell Ride 2008.

I was thinking Indian movies melt my brain...

Jeebus, friggin Trump dildo sucking Christ it's an experience. I cannot rate it. it's made by an alien, not a human being.

It has the same feel as my avatar.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2018)

Hopefully will be good.


----------



## Detective (Dec 9, 2018)

Just got back from the gym again. Did two workouts Saturday(the 2nd one being into Sunday morning)

Feels fucking good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully will be good.



Ellen Page!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2018)

*Mortal Engines
*
Took one for the team.

As expected, a film without heart and characters without soul.

4.5/10

Would have given this a 3 if it weren't for Shrike, a corpse who ironically has got more heart and soul than anyone else.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2018)

Neo Yokio: Pink Christmas- B

Is this even a movie? "Neo Yokio" is a major guilty pleasure, as it has the perfect combination of "bad" (which appears to be mostly deliberate), good (there are some genuinely funny moments per episode) and the bizarre (seriously...WTF). The Christmas special embodies all of this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2018)

Into the Spider-Verse: A+

Really fucking good.  It’s funny.  It’s beautiful.  Well written.  The fights are excellent.  It has great voice acting.  Awesome soundtrack.  Loads and loads of heart.  I cared about the characters and hated Kingpin.  I hate Stan Lee cameos.  But even the cameo won me over in this one!  Just a masterpiece of a film!

The animation and visuals were just top notch.  Greatest technical achievement in the genre since Coraline.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2018)

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs: B

Mandy: B-

This movie has a wild visual style, but it's more of an arthouse flick than a bloodbath. The pacing is sometimes agonizingly slow and I have to admit I drifted off during the Chainsaw fight scene...I. Drifted off...DURING A F@CKING CHAINSAW FIGHT SCENE. A CHAINSAW FIGHT SCENE! But the movie has some really cool stuff too and I get its appeal, but I prefer something more in line with "Drive Angry".


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 14, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs: B
> 
> Mandy: B-
> 
> This movie has a wild visual style, but it's more of an arthouse flick than a bloodbath. The pacing is sometimes agonizingly slow and I have to admit I drifted off during the Chainsaw fight scene...I. Drifted off...DURING A F@CKING CHAINSAW FIGHT SCENE. A CHAINSAW FIGHT SCENE! But the movie has some really cool stuff too and I get its appeal, but I prefer something more in line with "Drive Angry".


Shit, i emjoyed Drive Angry also.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2018)

What was that movie with Nicholas Cage that had him and his wife trying to kill their kids?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Dec 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What was that movie with Nicholas Cage that had him and his wife trying to kill their kids?


Don't know but i think it's very recent.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What was that movie with Nicholas Cage that had him and his wife trying to kill their kids?



 "Mom and Dad".


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2018)

Yasha said:


> *Mortal Engines
> *
> Took one for the team.
> 
> ...


Mortal Engines sounds like it will be a pretty huge flop guys.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2018)

RAW: B-

This movie be fucked up. Well done, but not really my kind of horror.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> RAW: B-
> 
> This movie be fucked up. Well done, but not really my kind of horror.


I got sick watching that one.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2018)

Anna and the Apocalypse: B+

Funny and fun.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

There is some story out about how Jennifer Lawrence slept with Harvey Weinstein.  I just want to add my thoughts.

Weinstein helped Lawrence get to the top.  He basically handpicked her.  So I always sort of assumed that she slept with him.  This story doesn’t surprise me at all!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2018)

I remember thinking Lawrence was one of the hottest chicks in the game in my younger years. Ever since her nudes came out it's been a downhill slide for me man..


She's almost entering "would not smash territory "


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

I have Jennifer Lawrence fatigue.  I don’t want to see her in movies right now.  Admittedly I ended up enjoying Red Sparrow.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 15, 2018)

J.Law as Mystique ruined it for me. So very out of place and simply bizarre. Loved her at Red Sparrow though, as Rukia mentioned.

On another note, I regret not having seen First Man at the big screen


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

She sucked as Mystique.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

I bought the sideshow collectibles Spider Gwen.  So I have three statues in my collection now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2018)

Lady Bloodfight: B-

It was fun enough. Think "Bloodsport", but with women.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2018)

I am falling behind on 2018 films and shortlisted these films to catch up on. They have good ratings on RT and themes/cast that interests me.

Any of these I should give a pass on or prioritize?

A Simple Favor
American Animals
Before We Vanish
Eighth Grade
First Man
Isle of Dogs
Leave No Trace
Oh Lucy!
Shoplifters
The Death of Stalin
The Miseducation Of Cameron Post
Tully
Upgrade
We the Animals


----------



## Yasha (Dec 16, 2018)

*Searching
*
Although the twist is very dramatic, the presentation is refreshing and totally relatable.

8.5/10


----------



## Didi (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> There is some story out about how Jennifer Lawrence slept with Harvey Weinstein.  I just want to add my thoughts.
> 
> Weinstein helped Lawrence get to the top.  He basically handpicked her.  So I always sort of assumed that she slept with him.  This story doesn’t surprise me at all!



ye, she was very clearly one of the weinstein gals


(just like Emma Watson)


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I bought the sideshow collectibles Spider Gwen.  So I have three statues in my collection now.


Pics?


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 16, 2018)

*Crazy Rich Asians - *7/10 (Good!)

*The Predator *- 6/10 (Not Bad)

*Searching *- 7/10 (Good!)

*Halloween (2018) - *6/10 (Not Bad)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> Pics?


No pics yet.

Here is a video though:


I ordered Gwen.  Not Silk.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2018)

The Villainess: B+


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 17, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I am falling behind on 2018 films and shortlisted these films to catch up on. They have good ratings on RT and themes/cast that interests me.
> 
> Any of these I should give a pass on or prioritize?
> 
> ...


 Watch Upgrade and First Man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 18, 2018)

Dragon Ball Super: Broly — 7/10

I saw a cam rip today, best DB movie to date, which frankly speaking isn't too hard to accomplish given some of the previous movies that came out beforehand but nonetheless

rating might go a point or 1.5 higher once I actually get to enjoy the animation in theaters


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2018)

The Lego Batman Movie: B

It was pretty good, but nowhere near as great as the first Lego movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2018)

Under the Shadow: C+ 

A Persian horror flick! It has some good, creepy stuff, but I found the characters difficult to like.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)

Bumblebee tomorrow.


----------



## The World (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2018)

Aquaman

8.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2018)

Praise Satan for this beautiful winter solstice!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2018)

Aquaman: B+

Lots of fun. I loved the diversity in the environments. The cast is great, but I love how Dolph Lundgren is getting some mainstream roles again. He's much more prominent here than I was expecting and he's really good. But the rest of the cast is great as well.

Odd points of interest
-I'm confused in regards to the continuity this shares with "Justice League". It seems like this retconned the scene where Arthur visits Atlantis in "Justice League", as Amber Heard's character meets him for the first time here...but she also references him fighting Stephenwolf or whatever his name is. Odd.
- Did this movie seriously imply that the Sahara wasn't a desert when Rome was founded?
- Aquaman should never be made fun of again, considering what this movie shows he can communicate with and control...although even Jason Momoa struggles with making "I am Aquaman" sound bad-ass.


----------



## Detective (Dec 24, 2018)

I know it's a bit early in our local timezone, but since a lot of the KT fam live abroad, I just wanted to take this opportunity to wish you and all your loved ones a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Everyone but Trump.  Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, ya'll!

My gift to you is the knowledge that...Santa Jaws does indeed, exist. 


Yes, that is a shark with a santa hat on its fin.


----------



## Sweetcor (Dec 25, 2018)

Paprika -  /10

Im being forced to go and watch auqaman in a couple of days. Pretty sure it's gonna be trash like the rest of DC's live action movies


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2018)

Welcome to Marwen was one of the biggest flops of the year apparently.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 25, 2018)

Home Alone 2

was watching it today with the fam and it's still the GOAT Home Alone film, never ever gets old 

My Neighbour Totoro was fire too, just introduced my cousin to Studio Ghibli films, he's getting past Naruto and Attack on Titan and braching out, I'M SO PROUD 

Merry xmas everyone and happy holidays!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, ya'll!
> 
> My gift to you is the knowledge that...Santa Jaws does indeed, exist.
> 
> ...



Yo Martial, Merry Christmas!

Just a quick update.... I still have not seen Carnosaur


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2018)

Bad form from Stunna to not wish us a merry christmas.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2018)

Detective said:


> Yo Martial, Merry Christmas!
> 
> Just a quick update.... I still have not seen Carnosaur



Well, my sister got me "The Eden Formula" (unofficial Carnosaur 5) for Christmas, which means it's going to get a Compulsive Franchise Disorder review series. Maybe my eloquent and seductive words will convince you to let Carnosaur into your bed.


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Maybe my eloquent and seductive words will convince you to let Carnosaur into your bed.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2018)

Fuck Trump.  I hope his Christmas was rotten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bad form from Stunna to not wish us a merry christmas.



I'm worried about Jena. Could she have fallen victim to a serial killer?

I just read that area around Seattle has the highest density of serial killers in history. I imagine other states near the Canadian border have their fair share as well due to the relative isolation.


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I'm worried about Jena. Could she have fallen victim to a serial killer?
> 
> I just read that area around Seattle has the highest density of serial killers in history. I imagine other states near the Canadian border have their fair share as well due to the relative isolation.



Jena got married back in September, and moved to the East coast, dude.


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bad form from Stunna to not wish us a merry christmas.



He is apparently going through a social media/forum de-tox. Whatever the fuck that is supposed to mean, considering how little he is around these days.

This is almost as disrespectful as the time he faked being a rookie Caucasian forum member during his Year 1 on NF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2018)

Detective said:


> Jena got married back in September, and moved to the East coast, dude.



Good for her.



Detective said:


> He is apparently going through a social media/forum de-tox. Whatever the fuck that is supposed to mean, considering how little he is around these days.
> 
> This is almost as disrespectful as the time he faked being a rookie Caucasian forum member during his Year 1 on NF.



So we are toxic in Stunna's eyes?


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Good for her.



Happy for her, too. Glad she escaped Minnesota. 




> So we are toxic in Stunna's eyes?



I think Stunna is finally entering his moody/rebellious phase, tbh. Forgive his pettiness.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2018)

Detective said:


> I think Stunna is finally entering his moody/rebellious phase, tbh. Forgive his pettiness.



He is a good kid. Growing up as a black in the Deep South must have been tough. So I can understand his defense mechanism of trying to make himself seem bigger and more important.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2018)

Detective said:


> Jena got married back in September, and moved to the East coast, dude.


The whore said she was gonna wait for me!

Had to learn of this betrayal on nf!? Smh


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> The whore said she was gonna wait for me!
> 
> Had to learn of this betrayal on nf!? Smh



Even if this was meant as a joke for whatever reason, your choice of female word choices is surprising. 

Shall we read into this deeper than surface level?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2018)

If you must know; "whore" is an enduring term in our relationship


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2018)

Gesy a Trump Supporter.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 26, 2018)

Don't think I've ever mentioned it here-- but yes, Teanna Trump _does_ get the juices flowing from time to time.


----------



## Detective (Dec 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2018)

Southbound: B+

Whoa, this was a pretty good horror anthology.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Southbound: B+
> 
> Whoa, this was a pretty good horror anthology.


I liked it.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> The whore said she was gonna wait for me!
> 
> Had to learn of this betrayal on nf!? Smh



She married Stunna.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2018)

Mom and Dad: B-/B

It was fun. The cast is having a blast (Nicolas Cage is unrestrained here), the soundtrack is great, the direction is stylish and it moves at the right pace. There are even a few genuinely clever moments. Yet the editing is sometimes disorienting, where flashbacks would suddenly occur without warning and I was left confused as to what was happening. I also found the editing to be very unsatisfying.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2018)

Finally got around to seeing the  Netflix movie "Bird Box" that people been acting crazy over all week...

It was okay. The ending could've been better and a  plotline was left unresolved .


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 28, 2018)

I refuse to watch any movie Sandra Bullock stars in. Especially if it's a Netflix version of A Quiet Place.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2018)

Liverbird said:


> I refuse to watch any movie Sandra Bullock stars in.


Why not?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2018)

So are we not gonna talk about how Aliens crash landed in New York last night?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2018)

Spider-Man: Into the Spider Verse: B+

I wasn't in love with it as everyone else was...I feel like the first half was amazing, but the 2nd half was just...um...really good? Admittedly, I felt like the alternate Spider-Men sort of cluttered the picture...while also helping distinguish "Into the Spider Verse" as memorable...Not sure how to reconcile that. But overall, the movie was very fun. Prowler is my new favorite Spider villain.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2018)

The Eden Formula: F

This is "Carnosaur 5", by the way...


----------



## TGM (Dec 29, 2018)

Just finished writing up and posting my personal end of year best in film list. So if you all kindly would, please check out my Top 4 Movies of 2018.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 29, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why not?


I think I have lost complete faith in her acting abilities. I used to like her back when she was the shit (Speed etc.), but this past decade it's a NO.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 29, 2018)

She was good in Gravity. 

Sandra's always been better in films that weren't rom-coms, Crash, Speed, a time to kill, demolition man etc then you have the awful shit like Miss Congeniality


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2018)

Gravity and The Blind Side


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2018)

There are far worse actors than Sandra Bullock.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

Sandra is just boring.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 29, 2018)

Didn’t this thread had a chick? What was her name Dena? Lena? Zena?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2018)

Hotel Artemis: C+/B-

It was entertaining enough, with a fun premise and a good cast, but the narrative seemed really unnecessary contrived to me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Didn’t this thread had a chick? What was her name Dena? Lena? Zena?



Stunna


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 30, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Stunna


I said chick not bitch keep up East Nigg’a

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> I said chick not bitch keep up East Nigg’a



Xena

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2018)

Sorry to Bother You: A-

This was a really well done movie, with good characters, a nicely developed theme and a plot that...erm...goes into unexpected territory. The direction is imaginative and the humor is funny. The only thing I found myself raising an eye brow over was the love triangle, which is introduced and then...has absolutely no consequence on anything? Did they cut out half of that subplot? Or is there a deeper meaning that I missed?

Nevertheless, the movie is definitely worth your time and is currently on hulu.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stringer (Dec 31, 2018)

wish you all a happy new year gentlemen

hopefully some of y'all have a lttle less shitty movie tastes in the new year 

naw I kid, try to have fun tonight and drive safe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year. You people stay awesome.

Can't decide what film to watch as we tick off 2018.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2018)

Stringer said:


> wish you all a happy new year gentlemen
> 
> hopefully some of y'all have a lttle less shitty movie tastes in the new year
> 
> naw I kid, try to have fun tonight and drive safe



Thanks and same to you, my fellow Canuck! Happy New Year, and best wishes to you in 2019!



Yasha said:


> Happy new year. You people stay awesome.
> 
> Can't decide what film to watch as we tick off 2018.



Happy New Year, my brother. Take care, and all the best to you in 2019!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year, KT Fam!

Hope you have a joyous and prosperous 2019!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 31, 2018)

Krampus - 4/10
This should've been a lot better. The adult characters are all played by really good actors, but they all feel wasted.

Aquaman - 6/10
Tone is too inconsistent. Middle part was really bad, but it has a solid opening and the final battle is awesome. Sufficiently entertaining though so can't complain.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 1, 2019)

Watched *Den of Thieves*.

It's been a while since I've watched a heist movie; I enjoyed it overall. There were some close calls and good action. I wished that there was more screentime to develop the bank robbers rather than trying to humanize Gerard Butler's character. The scene with 50 Cent's character and Pablo Schrieber's character intimidating the boyfriend was great, and little scenes like that can make me really feel attached to them and wonder how he got caught up in the bank robbing shenanigans. He and O'Shea Jackson Jr's character were the only two I cared for in the end. It's surprising since the movie ran at almost 2 and a half hours.  8/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 1, 2019)

*Upgrade*- This movie is a lot heavier than I expected. I have heard good things, but it is smartly written and packed with really good action sequences. The fighting itself from the main character feels like an art by itself; such precise movement in every hit thrown and blocked. Just like a robot.
*
8.8/10*

*A Quiet Place*- PG-13 movies are fucking cash grabs 9.8/10. Not this one. This had some actual thought put into it, and it is arguably one of the better horror movies I have seen come out of mainstream American film in a few years. And my wife Emily Blunt being the lead actress helps out quite a bit.

*8.5/10*

And yes, I know she is married to John Krasinski. But I could take that punk ass bitch out.



Huey Freeman said:


> Didn’t this thread had a chick? What was her name Dena? Lena? Zena?


Jeanna IIRC.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gatehouse: B-

Decent fantasy-horror-comedy...although sometimes it came off as hokey or tonally confused.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2019)

I heard good things about Upgrade.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2019)

Mowgli: B-

This was alright. It's strange how even though the 2016 Disney live-action "The Jungle Book" is the superior movie, this one annoyed me less? I think it's because everyone loved the 2016 one, whereas no one seems especially enthusiastic about this one. The voice acting is great, with Christian Bale's turn as Bagheera being my personal favorite...although I do love me some hammy evil Benedict Cumberbatch, whose Shere Khan is pretty damn creepy. I thought it was interested how the actors facial features can be seen in the designs of these characters, even though the CGI sometimes lets the effect down.

It is a lot darker than its predecessors and I liked how these animals wear their wounds and scars throughout the rest of the movie, but the story comes off as somewhat shallow compared to its predecessors. Outside of one genuinely shocking moment, I never entirely became emotionally invested. I was entertained for sure, but I never felt any sense of triumph, nor did it ever really tug on my heartstrings like the original animated movie did. Furthermore, while I think the 2016 Disney movie is overrated, it is visually stunning. "Mowgli" always felt similar, but cheaper...Some action scenes are exciting, others feel amateurishly staged and edited...probably because this is Andy Serkis' first film as a director.

Still, it's not a bad way to start a career from a quality perspective. It's a shame that Warner Bros dumped it on netflix...but at the same time, I think it probably works best in this format. Had it been given a major theatrical push, I think critics would've been more scathing. I can't imagine the dread Serkis and the studio must've felt when they realized Disney was coming out with their own Jungle Book movie...and even two years later, it's hard not to compare the two.


----------



## TGM (Jan 3, 2019)

In which I review the new live action Bleach movie, and discuss the act of adapting anime and other animated properties into live action.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I heard good things about Upgrade.


you should watch it, Logan Marshall was good

there's one thing I found particularly great about Marshall's acting during action scenes that I can't touch on without completely spoiling the movie for you


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm torn between watching "Bumblebee" and "Escape Room" tomorrow...it's pretty much a battle between a superior movie that I'm not really interested in and an inferior movie I find intriguing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 3, 2019)

I hear Bumblebee is pretty decent. I think a lot of the hype behind it is because it's better than any transformer movie before it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2019)

Chimes at Midnight: B-

An Orson Welles classic...that I just did not enjoy. I get its appeal, as it's Welles doing Shakespeare and the cast all excel in their roles. You can tell that this had a very low budget, but they make the most of it and the battle of Shrewsbury was incredibly staged. 

I think I would've liked this more if there had been subtitles on the DVD I watched, as I just had difficulty deciphering what anyone was saying because of the old english dialogue, the subpar audio quality and my less than perfect hearing. So the rating doesn't really reflect the film as much as it reflects the lack of subtitles, lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2019)

Bumblebee: B+

Twas good! My only issue really came in the finale, where the budget limitations began to show...We had last seen John Cena with an entourage, but they send 1 helicopter (with him piloting) to deal with the world ending threat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jan 4, 2019)

Lion - 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2019)

The Devil's Doorway: B-

Decent found footage flick.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Bumblebee: B+
> 
> Twas good! My only issue really came in the finale, where the budget limitations began to show...We had last seen John Cena with an entourage, but they send 1 helicopter (with him piloting) to deal with the world ending threat?


I will try to see it this weekend.

I also want to see Escape Room.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

Props to Bumblebee.  It had flop written all over it.  But it is about $60m away from breaking even.  It might get there.

Poppins meanwhile is not a flop despite the trolls.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 5, 2019)

*Before We Vanish
*
Slow and boring.

2/10


*Upgrade
*
Not bad.

7/10



*

*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

I need to see Upgrade.  And Annihilation.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 5, 2019)

Intruders

Horse shit/10. Was forced to watch this film with the fam. Horror film my ass. It's like watching a very cheap discount of Saw


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

Hopefully good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2019)

Van Wilder: B-

It's definitely a product of its time and some of the jokes are just too gross or tasteless, but Ryan Reynolds is so likable in the role that it elevates the movie. If he was in the sequels, I'd probably watch them too. I will admit that I laughed at the 'bong' joke, as typical of the era as it was.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 5, 2019)

*A Simple Favor
*
Anna Kendrick. Love her. Really talented and busty. A very bubbly personality in real life as well.

7.5/10


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2019)

Whats up bitches? haven't been here in a veeeery long time. How is everyone doing?

Latest movie i saw was Aquaman - which was surprisingly solid for a DC movie. My girl rates it 5/5 for shirtless Jason Momoa. I rate it 4/5 for being simply fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2019)

Also i know i am a week late but i hope you guys had a great new years eve.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2019)

I haven’t seen Aquaman.  I’m trying to cut back on super hero movies in a big way.


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2019)

Im actually quite a fan of the character. But i have to admit it is only really since the reboot with the new 52 when Geoff Johns made the character cool again. Been collecting the series ever since - so i couldn't miss out on the movie


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Mirror Bandersnatch: C

It was okay I guess.  A nice little experiment.  I’m sure I could watch it again and explore some alternative paths.  Probably won’t though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 6, 2019)

Slice said:


> Im actually quite a fan of the character. But i have to admit it is only really since the reboot with the new 52 when Geoff Johns made the character cool again. Been collecting the series ever since - so i couldn't miss out on the movie


I do talk a lot of shit about cape comics, but Geoff Johns did a good job in making Aquaman cool. Until then he was a mediocre character under other writers.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2019)

Operation Red Sea: B-

More Chinese propaganda! It's better than "China Salesman" and more stable than "Wolf Warrior 2" -- these movies do have a lot of similarities, outside of the fact that they're also Chinese propaganda -- although I think I preferred "Wolf Warrior 2". The action scenes are bombastic and intense, but the movie is just too long. There reaches a point where it's hard not to drowse off, because you're brain has adjusted to the explosions and gunfire. It's hard to tell who is who in those outfits, especially when their faces are covered in blood and dirt, so I couldn't get emotionally invested in it. The movie can be cheesy with its patriotism, but it's not seedy or tasteless about it...

The ending does have an explicit warning to the U.S not to f@ck with China, which has nothing to do with the rest of the story, but...yeah...It's funny how Hollywood is so afraid to offend China, because they make up so much of the market these days, but Chinese studios have no problem antagonizing the west. I guess our industry needs them more than they need us, lol.

The title is a little misleading too. I was under the impression that I was going to watch naval warfare, not more desert action. Oh well, at least the film had the production value to allow for some good stuntwork and effects.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2019)

Somebody here voted Let The Corpse Tan as Movie of the Year.....

Barely minutes into the film, I decided to delete it. Pretentious piece of kangaroo shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Somebody here voted Let The Corpse Tan as Movie of the Year.....
> 
> Barely minutes into the film, I decided to delete it. Pretentious piece of kangaroo shit.



I haven't seen it, but I remember thinking the title sounded a little pretentious.

Although to be fair, it's hard to make a catchy title without coming off a little pretentious. I'm trying to think of a great title as of late..."The Houses October Built" was a pretty awesome title..."Green Inferno" was a cool title...

Er, I'm sure there are more than some low budget horror flicks...


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 7, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Operation Red Sea: B-
> 
> More Chinese propaganda! It's better than "China Salesman" and more stable than "Wolf Warrior 2" -- these movies do have a lot of similarities, outside of the fact that they're also Chinese propaganda -- although I think I preferred "Wolf Warrior 2". The action scenes are bombastic and intense, but the movie is just too long. There reaches a point where it's hard not to drowse off, because you're brain has adjusted to the explosions and gunfire. It's hard to tell who is who in those outfits, especially when their faces are covered in blood and dirt, so I couldn't get emotionally invested in it. The movie can be cheesy with its patriotism, but it's not seedy or tasteless about it...
> 
> ...


The credits coming out of the sea was awesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> The credits coming out of the sea was awesome.



It was, but once again...probably would've been more fitting for a sea-based thriller.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 7, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> It was, but once again...probably would've been more fitting for a sea-based thriller.


That was bombastic, unless it's an insane good bad thriller, i say it does not fit.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 7, 2019)

A Simple Favour 5/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanted the cool girl (Emily/Hope) to win.

Steph was written badly. She is supposed to be good girl with dark secrets, but she didn't do much in the past - just cheated. So the final transformation to cold blood bitch was not believable. We are supposed to root for her because she do good things, but people underappreciate her and she is lonely. But she doesn't seem to do much to improve her situation, on the contrary she continues stubbornly (f.e. when she enlists herself everywhere in the beginning). Then she stalks the cool girl and takes her kid/husband/home. In the end her blog success is based on other people misery. The theme of people starting to support her is too vague (it's just one scene with a car accident near the end - out of nowhere - in a bad way). This movie is 2 hrs, they had enough time to develop characters.

On the other hand Emily does everything by herself. Self-made woman. Sure she did some bad things, but in the movie she is not portrayed as batshit crazy. On the contrary she is very reasonable. And con artists are a grey area if a prey is just dumb/can't control impulses. Then her dumb sister shows up to ruin everything. How can you not sympathize with Emily? She believed in her crazy sister, but was betrayed and had to survive by herself. Emily deserves to be the winner here.

Sean should have died. He is a sucker.


----------



## Detective (Jan 7, 2019)

Slice said:


> Whats up bitches? haven't been here in a veeeery long time. How is everyone doing?
> 
> Latest movie i saw was Aquaman - which was surprisingly solid for a DC movie. My girl rates it 5/5 for shirtless Jason Momoa. I rate it 4/5 for being simply fun.



Mein bruder! Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Also, will you be reviewing the film Daddy Daycare later this year? It is a classic


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2019)

Illang: Wolf Brigade- B

I have to admit...I didn't have a f@cking clue what was going on until around the half way point. I assume the manga it's based on is easier to follow because it's not cramming so much story into such a limited amount of time? Yet I liked it all the same for its distinct visual style, impressive set pieces and stylish battles.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Illang: Wolf Brigade- B
> 
> I have to admit...I didn't have a f@cking clue what was going on until around the half way point. I assume the manga it's based on is easier to follow because it's not cramming so much story into such a limited amount of time? Yet I liked it all the same for its distinct visual style, impressive set pieces and stylish battles.


You've never seen Jin-Roh?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I haven't seen it, but I remember thinking the title sounded a little pretentious.
> 
> Although to be fair, it's hard to make a catchy title without coming off a little pretentious. I'm trying to think of a great title as of late..."The Houses October Built" was a pretty awesome title..."Green Inferno" was a cool title...
> 
> Er, I'm sure there are more than some low budget horror flicks...



Watch the first 5 min and let me know what you think. I like to think I'm not alone in shunning this type of film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2019)

The World said:


> You've never seen Jin-Roh?



No. I'm not really an anime connoisseur. The only reason I watched the movie is because it's from the director of "I Saw the Devil".


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2019)

Godzilla: Planet Eater: C+

Hard to describe...I enjoyed it in a lot of ways, not so much in other ways...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2019)

King of Fighters: F

It's among the worst video game adaptations I've ever seen..."Tekken 2: Kazuya's Revenge" was worse...but this is at least comparable to "Mortal Kombat 2".

People gave shit to the actress from "Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li" for not being 'asian enough', but at least she is part asian. They try to pass Sean Harris -- the whitest person you can imagine -- as an asian person here. At least that made me laugh.

Edit: Ouch, Gordon Chan did this? WTF?!


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2019)

Detective said:


> Also, will you be reviewing the film Daddy Daycare later this year? It is a classic


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2019)

God of War (2017): B

A Chinese historical war epic that works primarily because of the high octane battle sequences and the compelling strategic maneuvers. The characters were surprisingly compelling as well and "God of War" shockingly chooses not to caricaturize the Japanese. Even the asshole who goes around plundering and raping has a little bit of depth to him. 

WITH THAT SAID -- the narrative was pretty choppy. Sammo Hung has a pretty sizable role for the first 25 minutes and he's removed from the story in such a way that I wondered why he was even there. 'removed from the story' is usually code for "he dies", but not in this case as he's just...left...and his fate is never resolved. Maybe there's some actual history there that would make more sense to Chinese audiences? I don't know, but I felt the movie jumped over certain events too unceremoniously and I was sometimes left unsatisfied. 

Yet the movie succeeds in the areas it needs to succeed in for it to be entertaining, so I'm not complaining too much. The flaws are what keep it from greatness, but there's nothing wrong with just being a good film. Amusingly, the director is Gordon Chan, who also directed "King of Fighters". I did not mean to watch 2 of his movies in a row, but this one was at least good. 

Hey @Yasha , you know a lot about Asian cinema. Is "Red Cliff" still highly regarded, or was it just kind of a phase? It seems like its influence can be seen in most of these kinds of films, but I rarely hear it talked about these days.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 11, 2019)

Most chinese remember it, but I doubt it's on many people's best films list.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Most chinese remember it, but I doubt it's on many people's best films list.



What are some 'phase' movies that you can think of; the ones that are a big deal for a moment, but quickly evaporate from peoples minds?

It's always interesting how some films are beloved in one country, but not another. Like how "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon" was a big deal in the west, but not in the east...Although maybe that was just a phase too. Japan didn't care for "Rashomon" at first either, whereas the rest of the world views it as one of the best movies ever.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2019)

They're Watching: B-

Most of the movie plays out like a middling found footage thriller, but the finale is so impressively bad, stupid and awesome that it ended up making me enjoy the movie more. I won't remember anything but that 3rd act, lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2019)

Escape Room: B

Definitely want to do an escape room for my birthday.

Really fucking good for a January release tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2019)

Maniac first two episodes:  B+

I like what I have seen so far.  I also should admit that I have no idea where the plot is going.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2019)

May the Devil Take You: B-/B

Pretty good... Indonesian flick? I think it's an Indonesian flick, but either way, it's streaming on netflix. It borrows a lot from "Evil Dead" and it has some good, startling - or gross- moments. There is also some dumb shit though and I felt it was a little too long. Too many false endings. One scene did genuinely freak me out though.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> What are some 'phase' movies that you can think of; the ones that are a big deal for a moment, but quickly evaporate from peoples minds?
> 
> It's always interesting how some films are beloved in one country, but not another. Like how "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon" was a big deal in the west, but not in the east...Although maybe that was just a phase too. Japan didn't care for "Rashomon" at first either, whereas the rest of the world views it as one of the best movies ever.



Besides Carnosaur....wait, if it evaporated from my mind, how do I remember?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Besides Carnosaur....wait, if it evaporated from my mind, how do I remember?



as much as I hate to say it..."Carnosaur" only had a minor cult following...even though it apparently did get somewhat of a marketing push when first released. I do take pleasure in knowing that because of my efforts, you all know what "Carnosaur" is. 

I'm talking more along the line of the general public. For example, "Airport" was a big deal during the 1970's. It grossed $100,000,000 back when that was very impressive, was nominated for Oscars including 'Best Picture', spawned 3 sequels and launched a wave of disaster movies (such as "Towering Inferno"). Yet if you ask around, I can guarantee you no one will remember it. 

Why?

The answer is "Airplane", a parody which spoofed the series so effectively that it's now difficult to take the original seriously. People still remember "Airplane", so when they try to watch "Airport", scenes which were once nerve wracking now induce giggles. 

It's an interesting phenomenon, when a popular movie loses its luster over time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2019)

Evil Dead Trap: C+

It's fun in a trashy way, until it reaches the ending, where it just drags on for too long.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 12, 2019)

wtf is Carnosaur and your obsession with it Martial?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 12, 2019)

what on earth


----------



## Yasha (Jan 12, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> as much as I hate to say it..."Carnosaur" only had a minor cult following...even though it apparently did get somewhat of a marketing push when first released. I do take pleasure in knowing that because of my efforts, you all know what "Carnosaur" is.
> 
> I'm talking more along the line of the general public. For example, "Airport" was a big deal during the 1970's. It grossed $100,000,000 back when that was very impressive, was nominated for Oscars including 'Best Picture', spawned 3 sequels and launched a wave of disaster movies (such as "Towering Inferno"). Yet if you ask around, I can guarantee you no one will remember it.
> 
> ...



Does Dances with Wolves count? It's one of my all-time favourites and was nominated for Oscar Best Picture. But now it seems to have disappeared from the mind of the general public. Not many people in the East have heard of it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Does Dances with Wolves count? It's one of my all-time favourites and was nominated for Oscar Best Picture. But now it seems to have disappeared from the mind of the general public. Not many people in the East have heard of it.



Hmmmmm...It's probably more of an American classic, considering the subject matter. 



Pocalypse said:


> wtf is Carnosaur and your obsession with it Martial?





Pocalypse said:


> what on earth



You just answered your own question, bwahahahaha! Sometime next month (or maybe later this one), I'll do a review series on all the "Carnosaur" movies and then all of your questions shall be answered.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2019)

Cam: A-

Bravo!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2019)

Animal World: B

I sometimes had trouble keeping up with this, especially when it came to the 'math strategies', but I can't deny its energy and style. I was entertained.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Cam: A-
> 
> Bravo!


Told you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2019)

Guardians of the Galaxy 2: B

Maybe even a B+? I liked it more for my 2nd viewing. It has its flaws, but it made me laugh a lot. It can be adorable and tear jerking too; not to mention the polished action scenes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2019)

High Score Girl is a fun anime.  Really a nice surprise on Netflix.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 16, 2019)

*The Night Comes for Us*-Yikes this was brutal. I've never seen such cartoon amounts of blood outside of cartoons lol. I did enjoy it though, and Julie Estelle is my new bae. The ladies stole the show with their final fight, as I thought the final fight itself was a little too long and drawn out.

*My rating: 8/10*

*Bad Genius*-I walked into this movie expecting a grand ole time, but it turned out to be a really serious movie with serious consequences. Don't wanna say anymore than that, but it was a very solid film.

*My rating: 7.5/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2019)

Resolution: B

I liked "The Endless" -- the follow-up to this -- a lot more, but this is one of those movies you admire for accomplishing a lot with very little production value to work with.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2019)

Jug Face: B-

I'm not a fan of backwoods horror, but this was OK.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 17, 2019)

Just saw Glass I liked the movie not flashy but I liked it. I understand why some may not but I enjoyed it. Macavoy is a great actor. Willis and Jackson were good as their characters. But the horde was the best. 8/10.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2019)

I want to give Netflix some credit.  They had some breakthroughs with animation in 2018.

Violet Evergarden.  Castlevania.  Hi Score Girl.  She-Ra.  Kakegurui.  Some of these are just anime’s that they have subbed and bought the Notth American rights to.  But the breakthroughs are obvious to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2019)

Dragonball Super: Broly - C+

I was a little disappointed...


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jan 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I want to give Netflix some credit.  They had some breakthroughs with animation in 2018.
> 
> Violet Evergarden.  Castlevania.  Hi Score Girl.  She-Ra.  Kakegurui.  Some of these are just anime’s that they have subbed and bought the Notth American rights to.  But the breakthroughs are obvious to me.


Cannot wait to see more animation for adults in the cinemas.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)

It sounds like that Broly movie is doing pretty well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2019)

The Game: A-


----------



## Stringer (Jan 19, 2019)

Ninja Scroll: 7/10

I saw the first few minutes of this classic when I was younger but never finished it for whatever reason. You can see where other popular series based on the edo/sengoku period drew inspiration from.

Didn't always deliver on fights it build up but the film aged well.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2019)

Flukey win against the blind swordsman.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2019)

Glass was fun. I don't agree with the reviews as it was a continuation of Unbreakable. Good acting all round. I guess the ending was alittle anticlimactic but it was what M Night went for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2019)

Watching Glass now. It's better be worth the pricier-than-usual $3.5 ticket.

Cold Pursuit looks like Liam Neeson being dropped into the world of Fargo. Awesome in other words.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Flukey win against the blind swordsman.


yep, Jubei escaped most situations out of sheer luck in the movie, wanted a longer display of swordplay in that fight too but alas

by the way you asked if there was any hot girl in the new season of True Detective, my pleasure to let you know that Sarah Gadon is an 11 out of 10  — she's not just hot, she's Canadian excellence


----------



## Stringer (Jan 20, 2019)

@Detective where are you bruv, why haven't you posted in the True Detective thread yet?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2019)

*Glass
*
I have no problem with this ending. Shyamalan screwed up the 3rd acts A LOT, but this ain't one of them. He was in control till the end.

Anya Taylor-Joy has a weird look, but there is something about her that wakes up the primal part inside me. I am normally not interested in Caucasian women, but I feel like eating her face and letting my beast rip her apart. Last time I had a similar feeling was towards Denise Richards in Wild Things. I was around 10.

Nice casting in short.

8.4/10


----------



## Detective (Jan 20, 2019)

Stringer said:


> @Detective where are you bruv, why haven't you posted in the True Detective thread yet?



I am waiting to watch it in one sitting, brother. Was disappointed as fuck with the overall quality dip in S2, and carefully considering my S3 experience. Pizzaman needs to redeem himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 20, 2019)

Detective said:


> I am waiting to watch it in one sitting, brother. Was disappointed as fuck with the overall quality dip in S2, and carefully considering my S3 experience. Pizzaman needs to redeem himself.


gotcha my good sir, I'll anticipate your review for this season


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2019)

I watched "White Christmas", the "Black Mirrors" episode. It was really good, but reminded me way too much of a latter episode -- which means the latter episode was a little derivative of this, but has the advantage because I saw it first...

I've seen 4 episodes of "Black Mirrors" and they all have make me very uncomfortable, lol. They're great though.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 21, 2019)

Detective said:


> I am waiting to watch it in one sitting, brother. Was disappointed as fuck with the overall quality dip in S2, and carefully considering my S3 experience. Pizzaman needs to redeem himself.



It's about as good as s2 so far. It doesn't have s2's character clutter at the start, but it's also pretty redundant of s1 so far right down to the older detective recounting the details of an earlier case angle. Unless this season does some really interesting things, I'm probably out for s4. It's thoroughly okay.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 21, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's about as good as s2 so far. It doesn't have s2's character clutter at the start, but *it's also pretty redundant of s1 so far* right down to the older detective recounting the details of an earlier case angle. Unless this season does some really interesting things, I'm probably out for s4. *It's thoroughly okay*.


this couldn't be more wrong

go elaborate your thoughts in the TD thread, I'll adress this in length there, no spoilers here


----------



## Stringer (Jan 21, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Anya Taylor-Joy has a weird look, but there is something about her that wakes up the primal part inside me. I am normally not interested in Caucasian women, *but I feel like eating her face and letting my beast rip her apart*. Last time I had a similar feeling was towards Denise Richards in Wild Things. I was around 10.
> 
> Nice casting in short.


wait are we all just going to ignore this? that's disturbing Yasha, even for you

it's high time someone goes investigate what's inside this man's refrigirator


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

The numbers are in.

Broly was a big hit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2019)

Life of Brian: A


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2019)

Black Mirror: Bandersnatch: C

It's an interesting concept, but I grew frustrated and impatient with it. Got to love how netflix is always thinking about of the box though.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 22, 2019)

Stringer said:


> wait are we all just going to ignore this? that's disturbing Yasha, even for you
> 
> it's high time someone goes investigate what's inside this man's refrigirator



You're overreacting, kid. It's just a simple compliment to Anya Taylor-Joy. There's nothing unusual inside my fridge, but I do wish I have a basement.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2019)

Glass: C+

I enjoyed it more in parts than as a whole. The cast did a good job at selling some ridiculous lines ("did you know in the first comic book...Superman couldn't fly? And metropolis was New York?" -- this reminded me of the "If the toast falls jelly side down, it's the devil" speech from "Devil").


----------



## Stringer (Jan 23, 2019)

Yasha said:


> You're overreacting, kid. It's just a simple compliment to Anya Taylor-Joy. There's nothing unusual inside my fridge, but I do wish I have a basement.


>kid 

so I guess eating someone's face and ripping their body apart qualifies as a 'simple' compliment in your world? golly, I bet the ultimate compliment would be you actually going through with it

and no, there's definitely unusual things inside that fridge of your's, maybe a local girl or two


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 23, 2019)

Stringer said:


> maybe a local girl or two



Julie Purcell?


----------



## Stringer (Jan 23, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Julie Purcell?


shit we found our killer 

only a matter of time until Purple Hays cuffs him down


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 23, 2019)

Stringer said:


> shit we found our killer
> 
> only a matter of time until Purple Hays cuffs him down



then he starts bleeding black dick in prison


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2019)

Perversion Story: B-

Decent erotic-thriller by Lucio Fulci.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2019)

Stringer said:


> >kid
> 
> so I guess eating someone's face and ripping their body apart qualifies as a 'simple' compliment in your world? golly, I bet the ultimate compliment would be you actually going through with it
> 
> and no, there's definitely unusual things inside that fridge of your's, maybe a local girl or two



Eat her face as in kiss her intensely or sluggishly. Let my beast rip her apart as in make intense love with her. 

Alright. There is half a cheerleader in my fridge.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 24, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Eat her face as in kiss her intensely or sluggishly. Let my beast rip her apart as in make intense love with her.
> 
> *Alright. There is half a cheerleader in my fridge.*


that feel when it's probably true 

it's no use trying to justify yourself now, your wording betrays your true nature, Hannibal 

I'm just glad you don't have Mads Mikkelsen's charisma, otherwise we'd be in a world of trouble


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2019)

Stringer said:


> that feel when it's probably true
> 
> it's no use trying to justify yourself now, your wording betrays your true nature, Hannibal
> 
> I'm just glad you don't have Mads Mikkelsen's charisma, otherwise we'd be in a world of trouble



A psycho force feeds one cheerleader to another, then to another, and so on. Then he consumes the last one and stands on top of a food chain made up of a dozen cheerleaders. He could hear them inside cheering for him.

Better than Human Centipede.

@Ennoea


----------



## Stringer (Jan 24, 2019)

Yasha said:


> A psycho force feeds one cheerleader to another, then to another, and so on. Then he consumes the last one and stands on top of a food chain made up of a dozen cheerleaders. He could hear them inside cheering for him.
> 
> Better than Human Centipede.
> 
> @Ennoea


why you gotta be so weird? 

keep those twisted fantasies to yourself to yourself yasha


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2019)

The Man Who Knew Too Little: C

I adored this as a kid, but as an adult, I have no patience for kind of silliness -- lol. I don't usually like absurdly stupid characters, although I did laugh at all of the accidental innuendos when it came to the brother.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2019)

You guys watching the Ted Bundy tapes?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You guys watching the Ted Bundy tapes?



Real documentary?


----------



## Detective (Jan 25, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Real documentary?



Yes, apparently it is being released by Netflix. 

Also, how are you, Yash?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2019)

I’m sold on this new Tarantino movie.


----------



## Detective (Jan 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m sold on this new Tarantino movie.



Give us your thoughts, bro.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2019)

Margot Robbie is going to steal the show.  LA + interesting era + charismatic serial killer = a winning formula.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2019)

Hapkido: A-

Very good martial arts flick.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2019)

Detective said:


> Yes, apparently it is being released by Netflix.
> 
> Also, how are you, Yash?



Netflix is doing documentary now? How many episodes?


*Tully
*
Charlize Theron has been the MVP actress since Monster. Always love her collaboration with Jason Reitman. This ain't Reitman's best, but it's decent. 

7.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2019)

A Simple Favor: B+

This does a good job at balancing humor with genuine suspense...until one awkwardly timed joke at the end ("you mess with one Mom..."). Up until then though, I spent the entire viewing experience laughing or cringing -- in a good way. In fact, everything about this movie is designed to make you cringe, whether it's a character being thrust into an uncomfortable scenario or humiliating themselves for the sake of comedy.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 26, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> A Simple Favor: B+
> 
> This does a good job at balancing humor with genuine suspense...until one awkwardly timed joke at the end ("you mess with one Mom..."). Up until then though, I spent the entire viewing experience laughing or cringing -- in a good way. In fact, everything about this movie is designed to make you cringe, whether it's a character being thrust into an uncomfortable scenario or humiliating themselves for the sake of comedy.



I always want to have a little sister like Anna Kendrik. She is a funbag...I mean a bag of funs.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 26, 2019)

*Seoul Station*: _8.5/10
_
This is an animated film that acts as a prequel for _'Train to Busan'_. Found out about it and saw it today after having completed a re-watch of the original in a watchalong. It keeps you at the edge of your seat and offers good characterizations much like Busan did.


*Polar:* _5.5/10
_
I wanted to like this more than I did, but alas Mads Mikkelsen carries this entire movie by himself. The director and the rest of the cast don't pull their own weight. It's alright though, Mikkelsen got more movies on the way this year I'm looking forward to.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2019)

Yasha said:


> I always want to have a little sister like Anna Kendrik. She is a funbag...I mean a bag of funs.



....I'll be your little sister, Yasha...

Sorry, it was just that you've been usurping me as the resident NF creeper lately and I don't know if I can relinquish my spot.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 27, 2019)

You still have a lot to learn, my young Padawan. If Stunna were here, he would have called my post on point, because Anna Kendrick plays


*Spoiler*: __ 



a brotherfucker in the film. 



*
Instant Family
*
Where can I adopt a Lizzie? I can't recall the last time I have seen Rose Byrne in a film with her not being the hottest chick in said film. I have got to check out the young actress. She has potentials.

A really heart-warming family comedy about kid adoption. Love it.

8.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Jan 27, 2019)

Guys, let me present to you the young, talented and legal rising star, Isabela Moner. She will be the next Chloe Moretz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2019)

Fire and Ice: B

Ralph Bakishi wanted to make audiences take animation more seriously by crafting darker and edgier animated movies...but was this the best way to go about it? It's very sleazy and trashy and I couldn't take it seriously at all. Let's ignore all of the close-ups of cleavage and ass for a moment... even though it's hard not to... and acknowledge the fact that the main villain looks like he's having an intense orgasm when doing his magic...which is create large phallic things that spew a white substance on dudes wearing togas...I of course am referring to glaciers and snow, but the visual analogy is a little extreme...

Am I complaining? Not really. I'm all for trash and sleaze and it's a bit of a novelty in western animation. But I wasn't trying to get audiences to take animation seriously either. 

The movie does boast a lot of atmosphere though. It's action packed, violent and has some crazy visuals. Once again -- I do miss this kind of hand drawn animation... and sword-and-sandal flicks...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 28, 2019)

Ted Bundy still manages to rally some groupies post-mortem, huh? Why I am not surprised. I have read multiple detailed accounts of the violence he committed. Too impulsive. Not the style I would go for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Conversations with a killer: The Ted Bundy Tapes:  B+


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Ted Bundy still manages to rally some groupies post-mortem, huh? Why I am not surprised. I have read multiple detailed accounts of the violence he committed. Too impulsive. Not the style I would go for.


His murders in Florida were really sloppy.

He lost control.  And the inability to maintain control is not an attractive trait.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 29, 2019)

Chawz: B+/A-

A "Jaws" parody from Korea. This had some good thrills, but was also very funny. Loved the characters too! The special effects aren't great and the post-credits scene was unnecessary, but I enjoyed myself.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 30, 2019)

Donnie Darko : confused out of 10.

i dont get it. but it prolly the point of the movie, to be left up to own interpretation.
glad I watched it

pls recommend another "sci fi" movie if can


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 30, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Donnie Darko : confused out of 10.
> 
> i dont get it. but it prolly the point of the movie, to be left up to own interpretation.
> glad I watched it
> ...



There's a directors cut of the film which can help your confusion, though for me it lessens the impact but it does make it clearer.

All the clues is in the book he finds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 30, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> There's a directors cut of the film which can help your confusion, though for me it lessens the impact but it does make it clearer.
> 
> All the clues is in the book he finds.


I watched the director's cut iirc.
Yes it is clearer but I prefer/assume all this just his weird fantasy. (Compared to most reviewer who said he did succefully go back in time)

And the ending is just "alternate" reality on his mind/dreams.

I know most of the other char kind of aware that alternate reality. But it still kinda vague awareness. 

Still great movie. Great story telling.not my taste but i enjoy it much


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2019)

Q, the Winged Serpent: B

It's schlock, but it's entertaining as such. Michael Moriarty is incredible in the movie though.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Q, the Winged Serpent: B
> 
> It's schlock, but it's entertaining as such. Michael Moriarty is incredible in the movie though.



Q the Visitor.....


No one else seen Instant Family? I want to talk about Lizzie the Latin loli.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Q the Visitor.....
> 
> 
> No one else seen Instant Family? I want to talk about Lizzie the Latin loli.



You're thinking of "Visitor Q"...and fuck that movie!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2019)

Through 7 episodes of Maniac.  Making progress.  Almost done.  Sex education next.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2019)

Trench 11: C

Another military-themed horror flick -- a genre hybrid I find to be especially intriguing. Unfortunately, this is very mediocre.


----------



## Yliane (Feb 1, 2019)

_"At Date With Destiny, Tony Robbins spends six days tearing down peoples' walls in order to build them up again into their authentic selves. Witness the first-ever inside look at this monster event, the methodology behind the workshop, and the life changing, transformational experiences the attendees have under Tony's guidance in Netflix's I AM NOT YOUR GURU."_

This Documentary is one of the best I have seen in the last years. It was so inspiring and motivating, that I feel that I have enough power to create a good life for myself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 1, 2019)

Guys, I hope you're in the mood to get sticky, because I've begun my Compulsive Franchise Disorder review series on my beloved 'Carnosaur'...


----------



## Yasha (Feb 1, 2019)

*How to Train Your Dragon 3*

It should end right here. Please don't be greedy and milk another decent franchise until it's frowned upon.

6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2019)

Guys...Guys... It's here.

"Carnosaur (1993)", often described as "Citizen Kane" dressed in a cheap dinosaur suit, is truly a masterpiece misunderstood by the masses. But why is it the greatest movie of all time? And how much drugs am I on right now? 

Answer: All the drugs.

My fair, balanced, objective and thoroughly sexual review of "Jurassic Park"'s mentor is here...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)

Martial.  Let us know about Velvet Buzzsaw.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)

I finished the Netflix series Maniac.  It deserves a B-.

There is a lot to like about it as far as the production is concerned.  It looks beautiful.  It’s well acted.  It’s creative.

But I just didn’t enjoy it all that much.  And it was really a chore to sit through.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Martial.  Let us know about Velvet Buzzsaw.



Okay.

Velvet Buzzsaw: B-/B

This was a strange one, as I enjoyed the movie for the most part, but not for the reasons I was expecting to enjoy it. I really enjoyed the flamboyant performances of the cast and that over-the-top, stylized, deliberately pretentious dialogue. There are a few decent twists and the characters do have some nuance underneath their shallow, pompous personas.

But there are some flaws...

For one, it really feels like this movie was savaged in the editing room at times. The scenes flow together nicely, but there are a lot of set-ups, with minimal or no pay-offs...Or there will be pay-offs, with minimal set-up. For example, a couple breaks up off-screen, but we don't find this out until he discovers she's seeing someone else, even though a lot of time was previously spent on their relationship. 

I'm also a little baffled that for a 'horror' movie, the 'horror' parts were easily the least interesting. Sometimes the mood was decent and there was one imaginative kill near the end, but everything else? We've seen it done before. It's strange seeing a horror movie where I almost wished the "scary" parts would move along so we could get back to the witty banter. 

There is a lot of stuff that left me thinking... "Huh?"...but I think that was the point, fitting into the whole 'art' motif. I'll also say this in the movies favor -- it's different in concept and presentation, even if the 'chills' were familiar. So in the end, "Velvet Buzzsaw" was alright, worth streaming if you already have the platform and the idea intrigues you. Just don't expect another "Night Crawler".

But do you know what is another "Night Crawler"? Carnosaur --


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)

Night Crawler was fucking great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Night Crawler was fucking great.



Yeah it was. But to be honest -- it's one of the only great movies I have absolutely no desire to revisit because of how unflinchingly dark it is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2019)

The Devil's Carnival: C+/B-

It definitely has that 'cult' appeal about it, but it didn't leave an impact on me. It is probably the most interesting Darren Lynn Bousman movie that I've seen though.

But do you know what else is interesting?

"Carnosaur 2"!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2019)

Guys, guys... GUYS!

"Carnosaur 3: Primal Species" -


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2019)

Spiderman Homecoming: A-


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 6, 2019)

*Dragon Ball Super: Broly *- 7/10
This was good. First half of the movie was the best part even though it is just a reaccount of the Saiyan backstory and Frieza's rise to power. Animation and fights were top notch!

*Velvet Buzzsaw *- 2/10
This was pretty terrible. I really enjoyed Nightcrawler so I was hoping for a film of similar quality. This movie is all over the place. None of the characters are really meant to be likable, but that's not the real problem. The real problem is that none of them are really interesting besides Gyllenhaal's art critic, since it's nice to see play an unfamiliar role like this. The horror, comedy, and satirical elements never really hit the mark and the tone, along with the script is a complete disaster. It has a nice cast, but most of them are underutilized since there are so many characters, all with barely touched on story lines. The pacing was also shit as well. The first hour just drags on introducing the many characters in their daily lives, which is a complete waste of time since none of them are interesting. Only saving grace was Gyllenhaal, who I felt like was at least putting in some effort to be entertaining.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2019)

Zootopia: A-

Maybe even an A? It was definitely adorable and often funny, while having some substance to it. That sloth scene left me in stitches.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2019)

The Greatest Showman: B+

I had no idea that this was basically a musical.  I actually hate the circus, so I didn’t expect to see enjoy this.  But it was a fun movie with good singing and dancing.  The performances were solid.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2019)

Venom: C-

It's not terrible... It's just not very good! It has some good, some bad, a lot of mediocrity... The bad stuff holds it back, but the good stuff kind of does too because it draws attention to the missed opportunities. Everything just kind of left me indifferent and I'll probably have forgotten about it by the time I finish this post.


----------



## Sassy (Feb 7, 2019)

Miss Bala 8/10. 

To be honest wasn't half bad in fact quite enjoyed it. The songs within the soundtrack to this we're pretty good and popping. Also liked the story-line and the flow of things that progressed within it. Good intense shoot-out scenes and some very intense traumatic scenes almost made me shed a tear.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Venom: C-
> 
> It's not terrible... It's just not very good! It has some good, some bad, a lot of mediocrity... The bad stuff holds it back, but the good stuff kind of does too because it draws attention to the missed opportunities. Everything just kind of left me indifferent and I'll probably have forgotten about it by the time I finish this post.


Really dying to see this!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Really dying to see this!



Make sure to stay for the after-credits scene... It's hilarious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2019)

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2: D+

Nice animation, but it's just a collection of food puns and recycled jokes. 

BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY, LOOK WHAT'S IN MY SIG!

The "" trilogy might be the only franchise to contain dinosaurs, practical effects and hard-R gore in the same package, being "Jurassic Park"'s schlocky little brother. Yet there are rumors that James Cameron used his time travel machine to 'draw inspiration' from this iconic trilogy. So is it the masterpiece that even Akira Kurosawa heralded it to be? Or am I just on a lot of  drugs right now... and what are these other two 'non-Carnosaur' sequels doing in this review series? And where can I get more drugs?

THE SAGA IS COMPLETE! I CAN NOW FINALLY DIE IN PEACE, KNOWING I HAVE SPREAD THE GOOD NEWS! THE WORD OF....CARNOSAUR!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

I finally watched Venom!

And I don’t know if it’s because everyone lowered my expectations or what.  But I thought it was okay.

Venom:  B-

I had a hard time telling what was going on with the action sometimes.  It’s definitely a dark film as far as the lighting is concerned.

I didn’t care for the fight between Riot and Venom.  That did nothing for me and it wasn’t an exciting fight.  Stylistically it’s much better to watch Venom fight humans.

The movie is kind of hilarious at times when Venom adds his commentary.

And Tom Hardy was brilliant.  The way he approached this role.  It was really great.

I don’t know.  To me this was like an updated version of Spawn.  I would watch a sequel.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2019)

Guys, any gems in here? I have only seen Thoroughbreds. It was...okay.

I Kill Giants |  Thoroughbreds |  The Endless |  Lean on Pete |  Goldstone |  Gemini |  Bomb City |  Unsane |  You Were Never Really Here |  Sweet Country |


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

Unsane- Okay, kind of slow.  Nothing you need to go out of your way to see.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

Gemini - good.  Zoe Kravitz looks great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Guys, any gems in here? I have only seen Thoroughbreds. It was...okay.
> 
> I Kill Giants |  Thoroughbreds |  The Endless |  Lean on Pete |  Goldstone |  Gemini |  Bomb City |  Unsane |  You Were Never Really Here |  Sweet Country |



I loved "The Endless".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks, Martial.


Stumbled across this.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

I waited too long.  A couple of indies played in LA last weekend and I wanted to see them both.  Piercing and the Unicorn.  Now playing in no local theatres.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

Tbf.  I was on-call last weekend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2019)

The Equalizer 2: C

Feels like a contractual obligation kind of sequel to me... although for what it's worth, I had the same reaction to this as I did with the first one -- a handful of standout moments, struggling through the sluggish pacing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

High Flying Bird:  B.

Latest from Soderbergh.  And apparently he shot this entire movie on an iPhone.  It looks like every other Soderbergh movie.  Same variety of shots and style.

I liked it.

I wonder what people would claim it’s about?  At first glance it seems to be about an agent and his contingency plan to deal with the NBA lockout.  But interviews with players like Karl Anthony Towns are inserted into the movie.  And these interviews feature young players basically describing the perils a young player faces when he joins the league.  You can make a case that this movie is about how terrifying the league is for a young player.

André Holland, Zazie Beetz, Sonja Sohn, and Kyle MacLachlan were all really good.  Zazie Beetz is a beautiful woman.  Please keep casting her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Piercing:  C+

Indie S&M revenge fantasy movie.  Low budget.  Well acted.  Available for rent on the ITunes Store.

Mia Wasikowska showcases her acting talent in this.  @Yasha watch the movie and imagine it as the sequel to Stoker.  It totally works!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Piercing:  C+
> 
> Indie S&M revenge fantasy movie.  Low budget.  Well acted.  Available for rent on the ITunes Store.
> 
> Mia Wasikowska showcases her acting talent in this.  @Yasha watch the movie and imagine it as the sequel to Stoker.  It totally works!



I hated Stoker though. I hope Anya Taylor Joy will flourish like Mia W.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 11, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Guys, any gems in here? I have only seen Thoroughbreds. It was...okay.
> 
> I Kill Giants |  Thoroughbreds |  The Endless |  Lean on Pete |  Goldstone |  Gemini |  Bomb City |  Unsane |  You Were Never Really Here |  Sweet Country |



Unsane - good acting, gripping story, worth a watch

Gemini - a huge pile of pointless shit


----------



## Stunna (Feb 11, 2019)

@Yasha _Thoroughbreds _and _You Were Never Really Here_ are both well worth checking out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2019)

Stunna said:


> @Yasha _Thoroughbreds _and _You Were Never Really Here_ are both well worth checking out



Oh shit, Stunna! How are you, fam?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Yasha said:


> I hated Stoker though. I hope Anya Taylor Joy will flourish like Mia W.


I know you hated it.  I still want to see if your mind is able to piece this together and make it work as a sequel.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I know you hated it.  I still want to see if your mind is able to piece this together and make it work as a sequel.



Yasha's mind is a complex place.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

He think it’s okay to eat out of the popcorn box of random strangers.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> He think it’s okay to eat out of the popcorn box of random strangers.



I never said it was a sane mind.


----------



## Didi (Feb 12, 2019)

The Girl on the Train
pretty good, B


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I know you hated it.  I still want to see if your mind is able to piece this together and make it work as a sequel.



I got confused between Stoker and Snowpiercer. I hated Snowpiercer. Can't remember how I felt towards Stoker. Probably just underwhelmed.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> He think it’s okay to eat out of the popcorn box of random strangers.



Not popcorn, soft drink. I bring my own straw to take a sip from other people's cup when I get a chance. Hygiene-wise it should be quite safe. Unless the person regurgitates while drinking. Overall a calculated risk, as Detective would put it.



Detective said:


> Yasha's mind is a complex place.



I had lots of fun in there. But occasionally my thoughts scare me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Velvet Buzzsaw is a really creative and interesting movie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Anna and the Apocalypse is available for purchase or rental.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2019)

Alleluia! The Devil's Carnival: C-

I had the same reaction to this as I did for the first one -- admiration, bewilderment, indifference...except this one is longer...

It's designed to have a passionate cult following though, so it's not really 'bad' or 'mediocre' as much as it just didn't make a connection to me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

@Yasha you watching Umbrella Academy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Yasha you watching Umbrella Academy?



Never heard of it. Should I?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Ellen Page is in it.  Usually one of your favorites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

There’s a movie out now called The Prodigy.  And it’s basically my life.  My dad must have written the script under a pseudonym or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

Good news.  Coming soon!


----------



## Detective (Feb 14, 2019)

Yo fam, just wanted to give my regards. Been a crazy month so far with all this insane weather, but I hope you are all doing well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

I’m flying to Oklahoma City this weekend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2019)

Suspiria (2018): B

It's too long, but there are some truly horrific moments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Suspiria (2018): B
> 
> It's too long, but there are some truly horrific moments.


I was slack jawed and stunned the entire movie.

I couldn’t believe what I was seeing.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ellen Page is in it.  Usually one of your favorites.



Be right back. Checking her out.



Rukia said:


> There’s a movie out now called The Prodigy.  And it’s basically my life.  My dad must have written the script under a pseudonym or something.



Your dad had received many rotten tomatoes. Is the film about troll or Antichrist?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2019)

Alita: Battle Angel: B

Maybe even a B+? From a visual perspective, it's pretty amazing. It isn't just CGI porn either, as it really does feel like these environments are real... even though they were all probably CGI. The action is stylish and the cast do a good job of selling some hokey-ass dialogue. I wouldn't describe it as a masterpiece, but I thought it was good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2019)

Velvet Buzzsaw: B.

What a world we live in when we can get a movie of this quality for free.  

Josephine is my type btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2019)

*Alita
*
Best sci-fi since Blade Runner 2049. A milestone in cinema where the distinction between live action and CGI is further blurred. Alita has more human facial expressions than many real humans I know. The world building is extensive and very impressive. And what I like most about it is that it is not afraid to kill relevant characters. There are so many good films that could have been great if they dared to kill off some of the protagonists.

9.7/10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2019)

Yasha said:


> *Alita
> *
> Best sci-fi since Blade Runner 2049. A milestone in cinema where the distinction between live action and CGI is further blurred. Alita has more human facial expressions that many real humans I know. The world building is extensive and very impressive. And what I like most about it is that it is not afraid to kill relevant characters. There are so many good films that could have been great if they dared to kill some of the protagonists.
> 
> 9.7/10



I vaguely remember the OVA's and it seemed pretty faithful... although I only remember


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The doctor's rocket sledgehammer and the boyfriends death. When Alita confronts him for his body-part thieving, I think she punches a window... which causes all of the windows in the building to shatter. In the movie, they settled for her punching the ground




I think that motorball thing was new as well.

By the way, if you like "Battle Angel", you'll definitely like "Carnosaur", Yasha.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm surprised you only rate it B, Martial. It's definitely A material.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2019)

Yasha said:


> I'm surprised you only rate it B, Martial. It's definitely A material.



I rate based on my reactions.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I rate based on my reactions.



Can't get a hard on because she is CGI?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Can't get a hard on because she is CGI?



lol. Actually, I thought the CGI was excellent. 

With me, it's easy to entertain me, but hard to really impress me. Most of my ratings are probably somewhere between a "C" and a "B". Speaking of which --

Black Mountain Side: B-/B

It's sort of like "The Thing" in presentation, although it's not really a knock-off -- just a similar setting and mood. It is very atmospheric, but the more and more you learn about the 'why', the more silly it seems. Yet I still kind of dug it, as it's pretty 'out there'. The actual conclusion was unsatisfying though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)

Bohemian Rhapsody:  B+

Really good.  Great music and performances.  A crowd pleaser.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 18, 2019)

The Favourite, 9/10

In a time where most movies are either remakes or superhero stories, it's really refreshing to watch some thrilling court intrigue. 

Its development really caught me by surprise, because the characters you think are nice turn out to be most vile and those you thought cruel aren't actually that bad in the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2019)

So the next review series I'm going to start on will be of the Ernest films. 

Does anyone remember those? As a kid, I adored "Ernest Scared Stupid" and "Ernest Saves Christmas". I saw the majority of the others, but can't remember much of them... although I remember disliking "Ernest in the Army". I might've just been too old for it by that point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> So the next review series I'm going to start on will be of the Ernest films.
> 
> Does anyone remember those? As a kid, I adored "Ernest Scared Stupid" and "Ernest Saves Christmas". I saw the majority of the others, but can't remember much of them... although I remember disliking "Ernest in the Army". I might've just been too old for it by that point.


The Halloween one and jail one used to come on every other weekend on tv back in the day.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2019)

Dr. Otto and the Riddle of the Gloom Beam: C-

It's kind of an Ernest movie. He does make a cameo in it...

Thor: Ragnarok: B

It's strange how the Marvel movies I thought were 'the best' in theaters, don't quite hold up as well on the small screen... yet the ones that didn't impress me as much in theaters seem better on the small screen... Still, it's very entertaining.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2019)

I liked Ragnorak more on the big screen personally.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2019)

I finished Umbrella Academy.  I will give that series a B.

Not bad.


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I finished Umbrella Academy.  I will give that series a B.
> 
> Not bad.



Damn that Vanya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Halloween one and jail one used to come on every other weekend on tv back in the day.



Man, things used to be so organized back in the day, in terms of TV viewing schedules.

We're getting old, dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

I would have voted for The Favourite for Best Picture this year.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I would have voted for The Favourite for Best Picture this year.



Is it better than Lobster?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Is it better than Lobster?


I mean they are different.  Lobster is probably more creative.  This is a weaker year though.  And the Favourite definitely deserves best picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2019)

I like to pretend that "The Lobster" is about a giant, killer lobster. 

Cold Skin: B-

Decent, elegant horror-thriller that draws inspiration from H.P Lovecraft.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 21, 2019)

Detective said:


> Damn that Vanya!



Watched 2 episodes so far. I am expecting Ellen Page to destroy the world with a dangerous superpower.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)

Hate u Give is a really great movie from 2018 too tbh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2019)

Kairo (Pulse): A-

I didn't like this upon my first viewing, but now I appreciated its incredibly spooky atmosphere. Definitely a slow burner; but definitely creepy. It has its flaws, but hey... at least it's not the American remake.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)

It turns out a Star is Born is actually a really good movie too.  2018 keeps looking better and better to me.

Roma winning Best Picture would be a travesty though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2019)

Twitter is pretty fun.

Sasha Banks, Taissa Farmiga, and Lucy Hale have all responded to one of my random comments in the last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2019)

Also i’m thinking about going to an Oscar Watch Party tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It turns out a Star is Born is actually a really good movie too.  2018 keeps looking better and better to me.
> 
> Roma winning Best Picture would be a travesty though.



As long as black panther doesn't win I'm fine tbh


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2019)

Battle Angel Alita deserves a B. Rollerball is awesome.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Battle Angel Alita deserves a B. Rollerball is awesome.



It deserves an A, dude. Best-paced action thriller since Mad Max.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2019)

Ernest Goes to Camp: C+

It was cute.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Roma is going to be a best picture that we are embarrassed about two years from now if it does in fact win.


----------



## Brian (Feb 24, 2019)

Eraserhead, not sure what I watched


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Roma is going to be a best picture that we are embarrassed about two years from now if it does in fact win.



lol no its not


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2019)

what a shock Rukia doesn't like a movie about brown people and women


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Parallax said:


> what a shock Rukia doesn't like a movie about brown people and women


Is that all it’s got going for it?


----------



## Didi (Feb 25, 2019)

>Black Panther winning costume and production design Oscars over The Favourite


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2019)

Didi said:


> >Black Panther winning costume and production design Oscars over The Favourite


As it should


----------



## Didi (Feb 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> As it should


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2019)

It shouldn't have won but at the same time I've seen enough Victorian films win that damn award so I don't really care.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 25, 2019)

Is there anything you care in this world, Para?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2019)

Hotel Transylvania 2: D-

Why did I do this? I didn't even like the first one. I will say this -- the jokes were somewhat less unfunny for this one...I will confess to occasionally smiling or rolling my eyes in a positive way... but usually the humor fell flat, even if it fell flat fewer times than the original movie.

But from every other perspective, it's an inferior sequel to a subpar movie. There isn't a real plot, no true conflict until the last TWENTY MINUTES OF THE MOVIE and even then, the conflict is resolved so easily that it wasn't even a conflict, and the characters have already grown stale. It's silly enough though that I can see why kids would like it. 

But I am not a kid; I am a man! I go pee pee standing up!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2019)

Hotel Transylvania 3: D+/C-

It's the "best" of the three, I guess. More jokes land than ever has before... so maybe about 25% of the time? It also has a plot and an overarching conflict, even if the character development seems to be reheated from the first two movies. The animation quality was usually good, but I didn't like how over-the-top the mannerisms were -- especially during the first act.


----------



## Detective (Feb 28, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Is there anything you care in this world, Para?



Some people just want to see the world burn.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2019)

The Kick: B-

Thai martial arts flick, from the director of "Ong Bak". The story sucks and the comedy is broad to the point of eye rolling, but the fight scenes are good and the bloopers at the end were brutal -- some of the harshest I've ever seen. Mad props to the cast and crew.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

Detective said:


> Some people just want to see the world burn.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2019)

Searching: A

I feel bad for skipping this during its theatrical run, but something about using social media for storytelling just didn't seem very interesting to me... maybe because "Unfriended" sucked? But this was great, probably my new 3rd favorite movie of 2018 (behind "Hereditary" and "The Night Comes for Us"). It's not just that it used its medium well; or that it's very suspenseful; or that the cast is great; it's that the movie goes for a full plate of emotions.

My heart swelled and was crushed. I was so emotionally invested that I couldn't even try to figure out who did it or what happened. I was just along for the ride. As for the ending 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It really should've been obvious that Vick was the culprit, but as I said, I was so emotionally invested that I wasn't picking apart the mystery. Some might think the ending was too safe, but do you know what? The movie earned it. The happy resolution was necessary in this case for me to recover.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 2, 2019)

Good to see someone else has watched the Searching. It's in my top 5 films of 2k18


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

@MartialHorror

on a scale of 1-10 how much of a chill did you feel at this scene in the Searching?



mine was fucking 10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> @MartialHorror
> 
> on a scale of 1-10 how much of a chill did you feel at this scene in the Searching?
> 
> ...



7/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



That scene didn't have quite the same sting because I felt fish n chips was dismissed as a suspect a little too quickly... but when he makes the connection with Vic. I felt it 12/10. The movie somehow duped me into overlooking the most obvious suspect  ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 3, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



my heart was racing like mad at that "thank you for uploading, contact us" scene..fuckckckckckckity fuck man!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know right? I wasn't suspicious of the cop at all, like 0% because it was so believeable but this film definitely threw me off plenty of times. First I suspected the brother then I suspected Margot HERSELF because I thought this was staged by her so she would get attention from people, make more friends, get her dad's attention because he didn't know anything about her so to make him care for her etc but then when the fish n chips picture popped up I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT

AND IT WASN'T HER EITHER




btw it's good to talk about this film. You're the only one who I know who's seen it. So fucking amazing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2019)

Detective Dee: The Four Heavenly Kings- B-/B

It's probably the weakest of the trilogy... although admittedly this might be because I don't remember much about the first two films, so had difficulty adjusting to all these characters whom were presumably introduced before... but it's still good fun. I enjoyed all the conspiring and the illusion-themed battles. It's a little long, but it kept me entertained.



Pocalypse said:


> my heart was racing like mad at that "thank you for uploading, contact us" scene..fuckckckckckckity fuck man!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



John Cho's acting deserves more credit. At no point did I think of him as Harold or Sulu. I just saw him as a concerned and distressed Father.

lol, I read the imdb trivia and the movie really is dense with foreshadowing. It amazes me that I could not solve this. I'M USUALLY GOOD AT THIS!


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2019)

Showdown in Manila: D

Pretty bad...


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 5, 2019)

Searching was unexpectedly very good.

Director of Hereditary has a new horror coming out this summer. Looks interesting, very Wicker Man-like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2019)

Why is Captain Marvel a battleground for its 'SJW agenda'? At no point have I ever felt like feminism was part of its marketing campaign. I mean -- I understand why a fight over this kind of nonsense would happen over "Wonder Woman" (which did use feminism to promote itself) or "Star Wars", but "Captain Marvel" has promoted itself almost entirely through action scenes and special effects. If anything, I wish they did a better job at showcasing the titular characters personality.

Just seems like straight up sexism to me.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 7, 2019)

Basically because Brie Larson was a complete dipshit telling male janitors to check their male privilege at the gym when they praised her for being able to deadlift a heavy weight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2019)

Wonder Mike said:


> Basically because Brie Larson was a complete dipshit telling male janitors to check their male privilege at the gym when they praised her for being able to deadlift a heavy weight.



I feel like other people have done or said worse with less backlash.

Are we dudebros just that sensitive?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 7, 2019)

Well we watch films for the sake of entertainemnt. Marvel/Larson and crazy feminists were obviously trying to push for something more than that by ostracizing half of their audience (males).


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm surprised you haven't entered the Cap Marvel thread Martial. 

All of us usuals including your buddies from the SW thread are also there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2019)

Wonder Mike said:


> Well we watch films for the sake of entertainemnt. Marvel/Larson and crazy feminists were obviously trying to push for something more than that by ostracizing half of their audience (males).



So what you're saying is... we dudebros are just too sensitive.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I'm surprised you haven't entered the Cap Marvel thread Martial.
> 
> All of us usuals including your buddies from the SW thread are also there.



I dont prowl the forums too much these days...and I'm not really that interested in "Captain Marvel". I've found its marketing campaign to be strangely lackluster compared to nearly every other Marvel flick and I'm really only seeing it because I probably would see any MCU flick based on past successes.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 7, 2019)

Not too sensitive, just rightfully so.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2019)

Wonder Mike said:


> Not too sensitive, just rightfully so.



Okay, well let me ask you this, where does that stop?

Should we push back against religious movies too? Or movies that include religion? Or what about patriotic movies? Or political movies? "BlackKklansman" didn't drum up this kind of controversy, even though it is directly antagonizing half of the country. Why does it seem like feminism is getting the most controversy?

For me, it's all stupid because if I'm uncomfortable or annoyed with a viewpoint -- I don't watch it. Every viewpoint is going to alienate someone.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 7, 2019)

But this film isn't about gender war or politics like the lead actress is trying to make it seem. It's a superhero flick plain and simples. When Wonder Woman came out I don't remember either WB or the cast/crew of the movie trying to push an agenda, it was about making a good movie about a great superhero, period. And they delivered.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2019)

Wonder Mike said:


> But this film isn't about gender war or politics like the lead actress is trying to make it seem. It's a superhero flick plain and simples. When Wonder Woman came out I don't remember either WB or the cast/crew of the movie trying to push an agenda, it was about making a good movie about a great superhero, period. And they delivered.



Er, the cast and crew of "Wonder Woman" definitely were pushing an agenda. The entire marketing campaign was built around it. Watch the trailer again and take a drink every time they draw attention to her gender. It's just not one cared.

The movie was always inevitably going to be pushed as this, as up until not long ago, superheroine movies were considered box office poison. People blamed the failures of "Supergirl" or "Cat Woman" on no one wanting a female superhero (because studios never want to admit that they made a shitty movie). "Wonder Woman" arguably earned it more, as it was the one that took the real risk. 

But you seem to really like "Wonder Woman", so I implore you -- watch the "Wonder Woman" trailer again. Watch the movie again. It's heavy in its feminist agenda, even if Gal Gadot was less aggressive about it in interviews than Brie Larson apparently was. Out of curiosity, can you post a link to whatever it was that Brie Larson said that pissed everyone off?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 7, 2019)

I really didn't see this feminist agenda there to the extent they are trying to take it with Captain Marvel. Yes, there was the whole "girl power" thing and they played with it without getting to extremes. The whole point of her jorney was actually meant for her to understand the world of "men" and come to terms with it. At no moment Gal said anything that was close to what Brie says. She was in fact the complete opposite.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2019)

Wonder Mike said:


> I really didn't see this feminist agenda there to the extent they are trying to take it with Captain Marvel. Yes, there was the whole "girl power" thing and they played with it without getting to extremes. The whole point of her jorney was actually meant for her to understand the world of "men" and come to terms with it. At no moment Gal said anything that was close to what Brie says. She was in fact the complete opposite.



But where have the extremes been in "Captain Marvel"?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2019)

Hype.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 7, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> But where have the extremes been in "Captain Marvel"?



The lead actress. She started all this shitstorm for wokeness now she can't handle it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2019)

Wonder Mike said:


> The lead actress. She started all this shitstorm for wokeness now she can't handle it.



You're going to have to provide links of 'extreme feminism', because so far? It just sounds like men have become so emasculated that they can't handle anything that doesn't center around them. 

Just out of curiosity, where do you draw the line?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2019)

Brie is very political.  Obnoxiously so.  That’s not an opinion.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2019)

Ernest Saves Christmas: B-

It was cute. 



Rukia said:


> Brie is very political.  Obnoxiously so.  That’s not an opinion.



So is all of liberal hollywood.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 7, 2019)

The point is if you want to promote your movie you don't vex your audience with opinions they couldn't care less.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2019)

Wonder Mike said:


> The point is if you want to promote your movie you don't vex your audience with opinions they couldn't care less.



Obviously they do; otherwise they wouldn't be complaining.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 8, 2019)

*Captain Marvel *- 6/10

I'm fully on board with the Disney has control over the critics theory.  If DC released something like this it would've been ripped to shreds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 8, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> You're going to have to provide links of 'extreme feminism', because so far? It just sounds like men have become so emasculated that they can't handle anything that doesn't center around them.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where do you draw the line?


Cannot handle anything that does not center around them...

Are they protestiong female clothing lines? Do they sign petitions to stop romance soaps and ban all Daniel Steele books?



MartialHorror said:


> Obviously they do; otherwise they wouldn't be complaining.



And they would be complaining if she wanted to go back to the Gold Standard, she was a was an outspoken neocon hawk, wanted to end women voting also and the movie was promoted by the press as a vessel for those ideas also.



MartialHorror said:


> So is all of liberal hollywood.



Hive minding, sensitivity training demanding, witch hunting, group thinking people don't deserve that label and are unworthy off it.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Hype.



Cruel Intentions and Wild Things are my childhood pornography.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 8, 2019)

Haunting on Sorority Row 6/10

Surprisingly a lot of the characters were likable save for a few. That's new for this kinda horror.

Sadly the CGI is shit making it more comedic than scary.

I don't usually care for this kinda horror but I was bored. While the creature wasn't scary at all except for maybe one instant, some of the characters really carried the film through. That's really shocking since the typical approach is to have a cast of pure puppy kicking dick bags that you get to see mutilated while they bang. 

While like I said, there are a few characters like that, a lot of them are normal relatable college students. 
So despite not being incredibly scary, I still felt compelled to see it through to the end. 

-------------------
Paranormal Investigation 7.5/10 

So this was a French horror film. Yes these are all on Netflix don't judge me! 

Though somewhat cliche in its start I found the character development pretty decent. 

The atmosphere is more unsettling/creepy and threatening than outright horrific. 

Although it's a possession film I found it refreshingly kind of laid back. It's not that there's NO over the top possession scenes, it's just that it's relegated to one part of the movie and it has sufficient build up before it ever gets there. 

It's a bit of a slow burn in a way but yeah, for a Netflix film, pretty damn nice.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 8, 2019)

Bluebeard said:


> *Captain Marvel *- 6/10
> 
> I'm fully on board with the Disney has control over the critics theory.  If DC released something like this it would've been ripped to shreds.



So I'm skipping this one


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Cannot handle anything that does not center around them...
> 
> Are they protestiong female clothing lines? Do they sign petitions to stop romance soaps and ban all Daniel Steele books?
> 
> ...



Once again, I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about half of the time. Hive minding, sensitivity training demanded, etc. people don't deserve to be called Hollywood liberals? Huh?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 8, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Once again, I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about half of the time. Hive minding, sensitivity training demanded, etc. people don't deserve to be called Hollywood liberals? Huh?


If they don't respect liberal values, they don't.


----------



## Didi (Mar 8, 2019)

Eighth Grade
Damn, how did this not even get a single nomination at the Oscars? Hella snubbed


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2019)

Captain Marvel: B

Predictably, the backlash against this movie is stupid. It's not really amongst the Marvel elites, but it's another solid entry within the franchise.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 9, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Captain Marvel: B
> 
> Predictably, the backlash against this movie is stupid. It's not really amongst the Marvel elites, but it's another solid entry within the franchise.


How do you think the press would react if a movie of this budget would feature a man as a lead who said 6 months ago women should not have the right to vote / they would need to do extra knowledge tests?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 9, 2019)

very interesting


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> How do you think the press would react if a movie of this budget would feature a man as a lead who said 6 months ago women should not have the right to vote / they would need to do extra knowledge tests?



With outrage, but can you be the first of these anti-SJW's to actually post some links to something where they say that? Because the last time I got any videos of Brie Larson saying 'controversial things', I thought it was a whole lot of nothing.

After you've posted these videos, here is my response -- if a woman says something like that, she's probably being somewhat facetious. Now yes, that would not be enough to spare a male saying the same thing, but here is the difference.

A woman saying that -- it's too absurd to be taken seriously. It's fantasy. It's fiction. Obviously such a thing would never happen, which is why it probably has facetious intent. It's not worth crying about.

A man saying that -- it's actual history. There was a time when men did not allow women to vote, that they were intellectually inferior, etc and there was nothing funny about it.

I'm not saying that this can't be taken too far or that it should be said anyway, but I just treat it how it is and don't throw a temper tantrum over worthless shit like that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2019)

Agatha and the Truth of Murder: B+

It's about Agatha Christie trying to solve a murder during the 11 days she went missing. It's pretty interesting and the cast is great, so my murder mystery cravings were satisfied. However -- the reveal sort of falls victim to the dilemma that Christie complains about her mysteries in the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I figured out the killer because they're the only ones never treated as real suspects.




I'm going to be watching some murder mysteries throughout this week, even breaking my *sigh* Roman Polanski rule. There's a pragmatic reason for it, as I need to do research... For my writing, not any kind of murder or anything like that...


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 10, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> With outrage, but can you be the first of these anti-SJW's to actually post some links to something where they say that? Because the last time I got any videos of Brie Larson saying 'controversial things', I thought it was a whole lot of nothing.
> 
> After you've posted these videos, here is my response -- if a woman says something like that, she's probably being somewhat facetious. Now yes, that would not be enough to spare a male saying the same thing, but here is the difference.
> 
> ...


A whole lot of nothing for you, not the US general population.

I cannot take seriously what she says on a podium while the cameras are watching?

It's still like shitting at the table on someone's wedding.

It's like someone joking about being a Viking raider. We are that far from women being unable to vote.

And how would the left react if on top of that, that studio just fucked the Star Wars franchise and it's preaching it's values trough ESPN?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Agatha and the Truth of Murder: B+
> 
> It's about Agatha Christie trying to solve a murder during the 11 days she went missing. It's pretty interesting and the cast is great, so my murder mystery cravings were satisfied. However -- the reveal sort of falls victim to the dilemma that Christie complains about her mysteries in the movie.
> 
> ...



Is it adapted from one of Agatha's novels?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Is it adapted from one of Agatha's novels?



No, it's based on the real-life mystery of the 11 days Agatha Christie went missing. To this day, no one knows where she was or why she vanished, although it's often assumed it had to do with her husband wanting a divorce. She herself was diagnosed with amnesia. 

The movie is ultimately a "What if Agatha Christie was actually solving a murder during that time" scenario. It also takes special care to point out that her estate had nothing to do with its production. 



Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> A whole lot of nothing for you, not the US general population.
> 
> I cannot take seriously what she says on a podium while the cameras are watching?
> 
> ...



You say you can't take it seriously, but are obviously bitter over it. Does the general population even care? The movie has had an incredibly successful opening weekend. 

For the record, women were only allowed to vote (in the U.S) since 1920 -- less than 100 years ago. That was like during our Grandparents lifetimes, so it wasn't THAT long ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slice (Mar 11, 2019)

The latest things i watched were:

How to train your Dragon 3 - *5/5*
This is a worthy finale for the series. i have nothing more to say

Battle Angel: Alita - *4/5*
Very tough for me to rate. This is objectively a lot closer to a 3 star rating but my enjoyment gives it a bonus point. I did not like how there was just too much stuff put into this. It could have easily skipped everything regarding Rollerball and nothing would have been lost.
Also hated that awful sequel bait at the end. Just resolve the damn plotline.

Captain Marvel - *3/5*
Oh wonder. It is average. Who would have guessed.
If the best thing about your girl power movie is the male lead you got some serious in your script.
Also the movie has exactly the same problem as the comic: Carol is simply a blank state exisiting to showcase action scenes. She is simply too powerful without a relevant downside to keep her interresting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Mar 11, 2019)

Slice said:


> The latest things i watched were:
> 
> How to train your Dragon 3 - *5/5*
> This is a worthy finale for the series. i have nothing more to say
> ...



How are you, mein bruder? Wishing you and the family all the best.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 11, 2019)

*Rosemary’s Baby*
— rating: 10/10

What a great film this is, and here I thought there wouldn’t be a thriller/horror I’d love as much as I do John Carpenter’s The Thing. The build up and suspense was terrific, kept me at the edge of my seat in the third act. In part due to how effortlessly the movie makes you care for Rosemary in the early goings _(thanks to good characterization and Mia Farrow's flawless acting)_, gives you almost this visceral want to see her escape // make it out unscathed.

It's one of those movies where not a single scene or action was a waste. I like how snippets of dialogues you might have thought nothing of initially gained more significance later — even something as small as Rosemary briefly mentioning to her husband in a lenghty conversation that their nosy neighbor had no portraits in their appartment. It's truly a classic.



*The Shape of Water*
— rating: 8/10

At the surface this is just a movie about a desperate mute girl catching feelings for a fish and getting freaky with it. Definitely not into inter-species porn... but I did like the characters. Especially Michael Shannon as the security officer, I like the dry humor he brought to the role, some of his dialogues legit made me laugh out loud. This is pretty much an Abe Sapien story, don't know how Del Toro got away with that but anyhow — this is easily his second best film after Pan's Labyrinth imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2019)

Blood Rain: A-

Holy schnitzles, this was actually really good! It's a South Korean murder mystery that takes place on an island, set during the early 800's. It's violent, handsomely produced and has a good mystery that actually kept me guessing until the end... and then the ending happened and it was amazing. A lot of people might hate it, but I loved it.

I would give it an "A" if it wasn't for the poor subtitle work on tubitv -- the medium I watched it on. It did make it a little difficult keeping up at times. That's not the films fault, but I do grade these based on the overall experience.


----------



## Slice (Mar 12, 2019)

Detective said:


> How are you, mein bruder? Wishing you and the family all the best.





Everything is fine! The little one still keeps us busy a lot but i am starting to find more and more free time now. Which is great because i have missed a lot of movies the last months. 




MartialHorror said:


> Blood Rain: A-



For a split second i thought you meant the Uwe Boll abomnation...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2019)

Slice said:


> Everything is fine! The little one still keeps us busy a lot but i am starting to find more and more free time now. Which is great because i have missed a lot of movies the last months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, I kept getting annoyed because when I typed the title in on tubitv, it kept coming up with those Uwe Boll movies. But if it's any consolation, "Blood Rayne 3" makes the first film look goo - er, tolerable.


----------



## Detective (Mar 12, 2019)

@Rukia


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2019)

It actually looks a lot better than I thought it would.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2019)

Anyway -- I finished my 'Compulsive Franchise Disorder' on the "Suspiria" movies, which includes Dario Argento's 'three mothers' trilogy and the "Suspiria" remake, directed by critical darling Luca Guadagnino ("Call Me By Your Name"). The link is in my signature. 

My next one won't be for awhile, but the subject is currently the Ernest film series. I'm not even half way through watching them though and I'm not in a real hurry. I also have Phase 3 of the MCU on the horizon, but that won't be until "Endgame" is out on DVD. 

I kind of want to test myself with the Police Academy franchise after Ernest, but I probably won't. lol.


----------



## Slice (Mar 13, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I kind of want to test myself with the Police Academy franchise after Ernest, but I probably won't. lol.



I have fond memories of the first Police Academy movie

But then again i was a kid when i last saw it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2019)

Slice said:


> I have fond memories of the first Police Academy movie
> 
> But then again i was a kid when i last saw it...



I saw the first one... maybe 5 years ago? It's pretty good, but not the classic that one would expect out of a movie that produced so many sequels. It was a raunchy comedy; whereas the sequels apparently get sillier almost to the point of being kids films. I hear they're terribad, but I haven't seen any of them.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 13, 2019)

Detective said:


> How are you, mein bruder? Wishing you and the family all the best.



Detective how long has it been


----------



## Detective (Mar 13, 2019)

Wonder Mike said:


> Detective how long has it been



Been a long while dude, hope you are doing well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm doing great. Hope you're doing fine as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2019)

Lone Star: B

A murder mystery that deals with troubled parental relationships and race. I thought there was too much going on and this sometimes killed the pacing, but it also has a lot of interesting stuff too.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 13, 2019)

Brimstone

Good lord. Well shot and I enjoyed it despite the long run time, but I can only see one character suffer so much misfortune in a single movie before it gets over the top and exploitative, no matter how dour and serious it is. They had like three revenge-worthy backstories for dakota fanning's character. And it just kept going.


*Spoiler*: __ 



poor woman is molested, raped, prostituted, has her tongue cut out, three of her lovers are murdered, and then at the very end... I don't want to see dakota fanning looking sad in a movie ever again. That was too much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2019)

Chinatown: A

Can't deny its greatness, even if it makes my skin crawl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2019)

Ernest Goes to Jail: C


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2019)

The Interview (1998): A-/A

This is a mystery that plays out like a cat-and-mouse chase between a detective and suspect -- all taking place in an interrogation room. It's very interesting and suspenseful, with a great cast and Hugo Weaving's best performance EVER (that I've seen). The only reason it doesn't quite secure the "A" rating is because of the conclusion... It just seemed a little unfinished, leaving me a little unsatisfied. Great movie though and it's currently available to stream on netflix.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 14, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> The Interview (1998): A-/A
> 
> This is a mystery that plays out like a cat-and-mouse chase between a detective and suspect -- all taking place in an interrogation room. It's very interesting and suspenseful, with a great cast and Hugo Weaving's best performance EVER (that I've seen). The only reason it doesn't quite secure the "A" rating is because of the conclusion... It just seemed a little unfinished, leaving me a little unsatisfied. Great movie though and it's currently available to stream on netflix.


for a second when I saw the title I thought you meant the James Franco version 

which is definitely not worthy of an A, although it was fun in its own way

I haven't seen the Hugo Weaving version but I'll add it on my watchlist


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2019)

Let's see, what've I watched recently...

_Moonstruck_ - Good!

_The Defiant Ones_ - Good!

_Tom Jones _- Weak.

_Phenomena _- Gross... but interesting.

_Shallow Grave_ - Good!

_Captain Marvel _- Pretty good.

_Local Hero_ - Good!

_Greta_ - Dumb... but kinda fun.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2019)

The Blind Detective: C

Too long, too noisy, too overstuffed for my tastes... although I wasn't ever really bored either. 



Stringer said:


> for a second when I saw the title I thought you meant the James Franco version
> 
> which is definitely not worthy of an A, although it was fun in its own way
> 
> I haven't seen the Hugo Weaving version but I'll add it on my watchlist



Thats why I clarified the year, lol.


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2019)

Del Toros first Hellboy was on TV last night.

Havent watched that one since i saw it in theaters and was surprised how well this holds up. it still strays too far from the source to be great but i can appreciate the effort that went into making this. Plus Perlman probably set the bar way too high for any successor. Pretty much the perfect casting at the time


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2019)

What Have to Done To Solange: B

Solid Giallo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 15, 2019)

Dressed to Kill: B-

Brian De Palma is a stylish director and the score is fantastic, with some memorable visuals and some very tense moments... But it's also very awkwardly paced and relies too much on a twist ending that's so amazingly obvious that part of me was wondering if it was too obvious for that to be the big reveal... except it was... It's kind of funny that the film is clearly a homage to a classic that I won't even mention as it would practically spoil the ending. What was the flaw of that film? After the climax, a scene where everything has to be explained to the audience. This film makes the same mistake, but adds on a final jump scare epilogue... which admittedly was a damn good jump scare, lol.

The acting is great, with Angie Dickinson somehow managing to be very likable and sympathetic even while cheating on her husband. The film in general is... weird when it comes to progressive issues. A case can be made that it's transphobic, but a case can also be made that it's not... There is one scene I would describe as racist, but it's also surprisingly kind to sex workers. 

Apollo 18: C+

This is a strange one, as "Apollo 18" is 50% genuinely creepy, 50% boring and stupid.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 16, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> You say you can't take it seriously, but are obviously bitter over it. Does the general population even care? The movie has had an incredibly successful opening weekend.
> 
> For the record, women were only allowed to vote (in the U.S) since 1920 -- less than 100 years ago. That was like during our Grandparents lifetimes, so it wasn't THAT long ago.


What qualifies you to speculate what feeling accompany my posts?
They will eventually. 
Slow burn...

Pretty damn fucking long ago.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> What qualifies you to speculate what feeling accompany my posts?
> They will eventually.
> Slow burn...
> 
> Pretty damn fucking long ago.



What makes you qualified to comment on this at all? 

I post as I see it and whenever I obsess over anything like you do, it's usually because I am bitter about something... like the Puppet Master Franchise.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 16, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> What makes you qualified to comment on this at all?
> 
> I post as I see it and whenever I obsess over anything like you do, it's usually because I am bitter about something... like the Puppet Master Franchise.


This being...?

You said you know how i feel about something...



You /=/me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2019)

>replying to Kamal 


Couldn't be me


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 16, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> >replying to Kamal
> 
> 
> Couldn't be me


You are about that bubble boy life...


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> This being...?
> 
> You said you know how i feel about something...
> 
> ...



Yes, Kamal. I know what you feel about something -- disively, objectively, intimately... and every other word that fits in me making it clear that  I know how you feel about something. Because you never shut up about it. It's the only topic you ever jump in on. Every post seems to be a variation of your last post.

So I think we all know how you feel about these things, probably better than you yourself do.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 16, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes, Kamal. I know what you feel about something -- disively, objectively, intimately... and every other word that fits in me making it clear that  I know how you feel about something. Because you never shut up about it. It's the only topic you ever jump in on. Every post seems to be a variation of your last post.
> 
> So I think we all know how you feel about these things, probably better than you yourself do.


What would be that only topic?

You are not really making a logical case for your whatever here...


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> What would be that only topic?
> 
> You are not really making a logical case for your whatever here...



Not making a logical case? Your posts speak for themselves. Find me one other person on these forums who disagrees with me and then we'll talk.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2019)

JFK: B

This movie... confused me... What do I like about it? Well, for one, it boasts an insanely awesome cast, who often turn in memorable performances in a very limited amount of time. It's almost part of the suspense wondering what famous name or famous will show up in the next scene. Kevin Costner, Tommy Lee Jones, Joe Pesci, Donald Sutherland, Michael Rooker, Jack Lemmon and seemingly an unlimited supply of others -- I think my favorite was Jones, who simply got the best role. The movie is LONG (3 and a half hours), but it moves very well and the dialogue and visuals are stylish, as expected of Oliver Stone.

What's bad about it? Sometimes it's straight up cheesy and at times I couldn't quite figure out what it was trying to convey... It seems very irresponsible taking historical liberties like this, almost vindicating Oswald and condemning real people who probably were not guilty of this and then having the audacity to make A LOT of shit up to sell this as actual fact. Admittedly, I'm usual the person who's understanding of this, as fiction is usually more interesting than history, so I don't know why this is bugging me here as I don't have any special connection to this case. I suspect part of it is because the protagonist (Kevin Costner) sometimes comes off as a 'tin foil hat' conspiracy theorist at times, but everyone who calls him out on this is presented in the wrong. Even when he arguably is at his worst, when he brushes off what is clearly some sort of creepy threat towards his daughter, he's never properly called out for it. We're just kind of supposed to accept that he's right... and his marital problems (which were already a weaker part of the story) are resolved because he's right. His hour long court room scene is almost laughable because instead of presenting evidence, he's often appealing to emotion. Yet we're supposed to feel sad when he loses. The end result is that the final product seems somewhat... undeservedly smug?

Good, but smug.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 17, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Not making a logical case? Your posts speak for themselves. Find me one other person on these forums who disagrees with me and then we'll talk.


So fucking what? I told everyone the Lakers won't be anything special and might miss the playoffs in the sports forum and i was right.
Everyone else was wrong.

From what Borg Cube are you that you think this is a legit approach for a debate?


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2019)

Shut the fuck up Kamal


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2019)

Slice said:


> Del Toros first Hellboy was on TV last night.
> 
> Havent watched that one since i saw it in theaters and was surprised how well this holds up. it still strays too far from the source to be great but i can appreciate the effort that went into making this. Plus Perlman probably set the bar way too high for any successor. Pretty much the perfect casting at the time



Are you going to check out the new one with David Harbour when it comes out? The trailer and the vibe seem pretty good IMO.


----------



## The World (Mar 17, 2019)

Slice said:


> Del Toros first Hellboy was on TV last night.
> 
> Havent watched that one since i saw it in theaters and was surprised how well this holds up. it still strays too far from the source to be great but i can appreciate the effort that went into making this. Plus Perlman probably set the bar way too high for any successor. Pretty much the perfect casting at the time


perfect casting?
nah
good adaptation regardless?
yee


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2019)

The Magnificent Ambersons: A

An Orson Welles masterpiece that was... shredded to pieces by critics and flopped, ruining his carer in the process... but is now regarded as a contender for his finest work. I think "Citizen Kane" is better, but this definitely had the more interesting, frustrating production. Apparently like 40 minutes was cut out and the footage was DESTROYED and you can sometimes tell. But despite this, it still works very well. The acting, cinematography, editing, music, directing... everything is great, albeit in less grandiose way than "Citizen Kane" was. It made me smile, laugh... and shed a tear or two... Even the re-shot ending, which does seem out of place, works well enough with the pacing of the film. 



Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> So fucking what? I told everyone the Lakers won't be anything special and might miss the playoffs in the sports forum and i was right.
> Everyone else was wrong.
> 
> From what Borg Cube are you that you think this is a legit approach for a debate?



Wow, this was about the biggest, most desperate attempt at validity that I've ever heard. But go ahead, have that moment... are you having it? Good, because it will never help you in this forums... because predicting or guessing the Lakers performance has absolutely nothing to do with politics, cinema, or anything else that isn't sports. 

What happened to you being all like "I don't care what anyone here thinks about me?"

You seem like you care right now.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 18, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Wow, this was about the biggest, most desperate attempt at validity that I've ever heard. But go ahead, have that moment... are you having it? Good, because it will never help you in this forums... because predicting or guessing the Lakers performance has absolutely nothing to do with politics, cinema, or anything else that isn't sports.
> 
> What happened to you being all like "I don't care what anyone here thinks about me?"
> 
> You seem like you care right now.


You asked for something and i gave you something better. Your weak dismissal is unwarranted.

You thinhk i care? Do i act like i care?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> You asked for something and i gave you something better. Your weak dismissal is unwarranted.
> 
> You thinhk i care? *Do i act like i care?*



Yes! You are acting like you care! 

What did I ask for and what did you supposedly give that was 'something better'?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2019)

I've watched the first 3 shorts of "Love, Death and Robots" on netflix.

Sonny's Edge: A

Pretty slick, stylish and awesome action-thriller -- with a kick-ass ending.

Three Robots: A

A comedy that I found to be hilarious -- also with a kick-ass ending.

The Witness: B

A science fiction-thriller that... it definitely had style, it's just one of those shorts that has an ending you more-or-less see coming, but for it to mean anything, you'd need a reason to care for the characters or understand what is going on.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2019)

Secrets in the Hot Spring: B-/B

A Taiwanese horror-comedy that very, VERY silly... but also pretty funny.


----------



## Slice (Mar 20, 2019)

Detective said:


> Are you going to check out the new one with David Harbour when it comes out? The trailer and the vibe seem pretty good IMO.



I will and contrary to the popularopinion i am actually one of the guys in favour of Harbour, but i have to agree that the face makeup often just seem wrong. It looks fine on still but something is off when in motion.



The World said:


> perfect casting?
> nah
> good adaptation regardless?
> yee



To me he was. I could not name anybody that would have fitted better.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2019)

Captain Marvel

7/10. Saw it yesterday. I'm glad they tried to focus on telling a tight story. I thought it was well put together.

I was distracted in some parts though. There were a ton of high school kids making noise during the film. Staff had to come and talk to them .


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 20, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes! You are acting like you care!
> 
> What did I ask for and what did you supposedly give that was 'something better'?


Really?

It is better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Really?
> 
> It is better.



Still not sure what "It" is in this case...


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 21, 2019)

*Zanna Bianca ()* aka White Fang

A Hallmark adventure movie about Jack London's White Fang that snorted one line of cocaine. It has those sensibilities but it's just a bit wilder. Made by Lucio Fulci.

7 out of 10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2019)

The Big Sleep: A-

Classic film noir. Humphrey Bogart was perfect in this role.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 22, 2019)

@Slice I am going to Brochum. Any gorgeous places in Germany or surrounding countries I should visit?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2019)

Us: A-/A

I need to see it again. I thought it was great though. Even though there are some tonal issues... I didn't think the comedy this time blended with the suspense quite as seamlessly as it did in "Get Out"... I still laughed at the funny stuff. I need to see it again before deciding on the final rating. 

Is it as good as "Get Out"? Probably not, but I think I liked it more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2019)

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes: D+

Sherlock Holmes hunts Jack the Ripper... who is a T-Rex... This is what I watch movies for, lol. It's an Asylum mockbuster, designed to cash-in on the Robert Downy Jr. "Sherlock Holmes"... and "Iron Man"? It's bad, but from a technical standpoint, it's still better than most of the Asylum flicks -- not that such a claim means anything. The cast isn't "good" in the traditional sense, but they seem to be having fun and have the right kind of chemistry to make the badness watchable.

I did start to lose interest near the end though. The whole "so bad, it's good" entertainment value is hard to maintain, as eventually you just get used to its quirks and incompetence.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 23, 2019)

Watched Triple Threat yesterday. Been waiting on this for ages, so finally getting to see it was awesome. It is basically a modern take on The Expendables filled with the action heros of the last 15 years. Iko Uwais, Tony Jaa, Tiger Chen, Scott Adkins, Jay Michael White and more. It's a bit generic, but it was really cool tbh. A lot meaner, darker and grittier than The Expendables, and with an exceptional cast. But I wanted more and better martial arts, and less guns and shooting.

Not gonna lie, I was very disappointed, so only a 8/10. Which kinda says all about how ridiculously high my expectations were to begin with. Hoping for a sequel!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Captain Marvel
> 
> 7/10. Saw it yesterday. I'm glad they tried to focus on telling a tight story. I thought it was well put together.
> 
> I was distracted in some parts though. There were a ton of high school kids making noise during the film. Staff had to come and talk to them .


Ffs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ffs



Yeah a guy told some of them off once it was finished.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2019)

Revenger: B

Good, but flawed martial arts actioner.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2019)

*Captain Marvel
*
Better than Captain America, that's for sure. Love the chemistry between younger-looking Samuel Jackson and Brie Larson. Kind of reminds me of Get Out.



7.9/10

P/S: Carol would have sliced through Ronan's spaceship like tofu if not for the sake of continuity. It bothers me a little that she didn't.

P/S-2: Always enjoyed seeing Jude Law in a futuristic setting. Him and Jennifer Connelly. They both have that highly advanced human being look.

P/S-3: Brie Larson's smug expression is kind of cute.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2019)

I finally saw Captain Marvel too.  It was better than expected.

It bothers me a little though that the Skrulls were decoy antagonists.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2019)

Always presume Jude Law is a villain.


*Us
*
Are the shadows a metaphor for the homeless people in America who live in the sewers? 

Quite a decent satire, albeit a bit heavy-handed.

7.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2019)

Anyone watch Love Death and Robots yet?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2019)

The Magnificent Trio: C+

It's a kung fu remake of an old samurai flick, "Three Outlaw Samurai". It's always awkward when the Chinese adapt Japanese material; something about their style of drama doesn't mesh well with the Japanese style of drama. I'm not entirely sure why it is. 



Rukia said:


> Anyone watch Love Death and Robots yet?



I haven't finished it. I still have 5 'episodes' to go. So far, they've all been consistently good. A few have been exceptional.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2019)

Lily CAT: C

I was in the mood for trashy horror anime and this was a rip-off of both "Alien" and "The Thing". It has some decent atmosphere, but it's too short for the story or characters to develop; and the kills were often off-screen. My cravings were left unsatisfied.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 25, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Always presume Jude Law is a villain.
> 
> 
> *Us
> ...


These Disney sj warriors would imprison homeless people if they knew all the un pc speech they get away with.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> These Disney sj warriors would imprison homeless people if they knew all the un pc speech they get away with.



and he wonders why we think he's obsessed.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 25, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> and he wonders why we think he's obsessed.


I do argument vs argument.

Ad hominem vs ad hominem.

IDGAF about is pretending to be what or what he or she really thinks of me.

I think i made a solid aikido move there.


MartialHorror said:


> Lily CAT: C
> 
> I was in the mood for trashy horror anime and this was a rip-off of both "Alien" and "The Thing". It has some decent atmosphere, but it's too short for the story or characters to develop; and the kills were often off-screen. My cravings were left unsatisfied.



I did love some of the imaginary. That was one creepy cat.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 26, 2019)

Ex Machina

Shoulda seen it when it came out/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2019)

Why didn't they ask Evans: B

It's a good murder mystery with a fun sense of humor and solid twists. But it is also 3 hours long... Was this made for TV? Because some of the editing was so choppy you have to wonder if it was meant to cut to commercial break... or the end of an episode.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 27, 2019)

MFKZ — 6.5/10
good animation but the plot wasn't too engaging

Judge Dredd: Superfiend — 6.5/10
it's passable, was nice to see a Dredd adaptation with Judge Death though


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2019)

Abraham Lincoln Vs Zombies: C-

One of the "better" asylum flicks. You can't go wrong with good ole Abe decapitating a zombie with a scythe and yelling "Emancipate this!".


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2019)

Ernest Scared Stupid: B

I love this movie. A childhood favorite!


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2019)

Hey @Yasha , guess what I saw?

Journey to the West: The Demons Strike Back - C-

It's... not very good... and is probably the weakest of the "Journey to the West" craze that I've seen. The biggest problem with this Monkey King trend is that the most compelling stories from the source material have already been told. This one deals with the monk falling in love ("Monkey King 3", the first "Journey to the West"), having a fall-out with Sun Wukong ("Monkey King 2") and it even has the White Bone Lady ("Monkey King 2") -- with a conclusion that's reminiscent of the "Monkey King" sequels. These movies have all come out within a few years of eachother, so the story by this point had already grown stale... not helped by this not really having a story...

The action scenes rely a lot on bad CGI and I disliked the redesigns of the characters, especially the Monkey King's true form. They make him a lot more demonic looking, but all it does is make the effect phonier. The humor is hit-or-miss and sometimes I actually thought the movie was crossing a line. There is a scene where the pig more-or-less sexually assaults a female spider demon... I found myself hating the bickering amongst the characters, as every line seemed to be yelling throughout the first half. 

Not everything is bad though. I found myself loving the musical cues from the first film... I had forgotten how much I enjoyed that soundtrack... There are a few scenes where the visuals are at least attention grab, if not convincing, such as when the Monkey King is riding on the cloud. There's also one idea I found original and in line with the characterizations of the demons from the previous movie. They're loyal to the Monk only because they think he can destroy them... except it turns out he's lost his powers, so there is some suspense built around them possibly discovering his secret and killing him. I actually wish they did more with that, but the tone is too goofy because their characterizations are more in line with the "Monkey King" trilogy. 

Also, the movie ends on a shockingly homoerotic moment, where I was left wondering if the filmmakers were actually teasing a romance between the monk and Sun Wukong... I can't decide whether that was sincere or just a gag, but I kind of want to see that happen. At the absolute least, it would be an entirely original idea for this trend.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2019)

@MartialHorror Sigh, you just can't help being attracted to bad movies as moths to fire, can you?

If you want quality HK movie, I suggest Project Gutenberg. It's the best one to come out in the last few decades.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2019)

Yasha said:


> @MartialHorror Sigh, you just can't help being attracted to bad movies as moths to fire, can you?
> 
> If you want quality HK movie, I suggest Project Gutenberg. It's the best one to come out in the last few decades.



If I like something as much as I like "Journey to the West", then I have to watch the sequel... I mean, I watched all of the "Jaws" sequels... even the unofficial ones. 

But... yeah, I am attracted to bad movies like a moth to the flame...

I'll check out the "project Gutenberg", which I assume is about a Chinese plot to assassinate actor Steve Gutenberg?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2019)

It's a heist movie, starring Chow Yun Fatt and Aaron Kwok.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2019)

Ernest Rides Again: D


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2019)

Kung Fu Panda 2: A-

Maybe, MAYBE even an "A"? I was pretty lukewarm towards the first one, but this was a blast.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2019)

The Beach Bum.  Same director as Spring Breakers but massively better.



Detective said:


> To this day, we still hold the record for most Film Club viewers. 31 people showed up that first night man.
> 
> I also remember how only you and I continued to show up to watch Crash and chat, for like 5 weeks in a row, when fucking Enno(God rest his soul, wherever he is) forgot to queue up a new film, and Crash kept looping.
> 
> Also, remember when we watched Spring Breakers, and Stunna was present all throughout the film, except for when he silently peaced out once he realized a threesome scene was about to happen when they were all in that pool together


@Stunna explain yourself u lil bitch


----------



## Stunna (Apr 1, 2019)

Detective is lying.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2019)

There is a 3some scene in Spring Breaker.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2019)

Stunna said:


> Detective is lying.



Rukia and I were there! We all noticed that "Stunna has left the chatroom" notification in the window during the threesome scene 

You weren't ready for that life, young ninja!

@Rukia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah, _Rukia's_ a reliable source.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2019)

Akira is back on!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2019)

Regarding film club.

Any time there was nudity or sexual content.  Stunna would immediately log out.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Any time there was nudity or sexual content.  Stunna would immediately log out.



Like clockwork too. Everytime without fail, he'd ghost the fuck out of the chatroom window. Like he probably has some early warning system naturally built into him to raise the threat level to his purity.

If I had to take a scientific guess, I would say if he felt blood rushing south of his Carolina border, that would give off a signal to bounce.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2019)

Danger Will Robins--- Young Stunna! Danger!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2019)

Black Panther: A-

I thought it still held strong.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 3, 2019)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, _Rukia's_ a reliable source.



Holy shit, you still alive kid. How's things?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2019)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Holy shit, you still alive kid. How's things?


I pop in every blue moon, what's good, Speedy. Things are alright on my end.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2019)

The Vanishing: A-

Pretty tense thriller, loosely based on a real life incident where three lighthouse keepers disappeared under bizarre circumstances. Strangely, the movie doesn't cover the stranger elements of the case, but it's also a lot more grounded in reality than I was expecting it to be. Either way, very suspenseful.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2019)

So not the Vanishing we watching during film club.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> So not the Vanishing we watching during film club.



There are a lot of movies called "The Vanishing", lol.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 4, 2019)

Stunna said:


> I pop in every blue moon, what's good, Speedy. Things are alright on my end.



I'm a mad Persona 5 fan btw. Haven't finished it yet, but I'll double dip when they eventually announce a Switch game. I have the Ultimate Edition but dunno if it means I need to buy new DLC (Royale?) or I can get it free later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> The Vanishing: A-
> 
> Pretty tense thriller, loosely based on a real life incident where three lighthouse keepers disappeared under bizarre circumstances. Strangely, the movie doesn't cover the stranger elements of the case, but it's also a lot more grounded in reality than I was expecting it to be. Either way, very suspenseful.



Which one? Doesn't sound like the one based on the Dutch book "Het Gouden Ei". I think the movie for that one is called Spoorloos but The Vanishing in english speaking countries.

Book is excellent, still want to see the movie sometimes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2019)

Didi said:


> Which one? Doesn't sound like the one based on the Dutch book "Het Gouden Ei". I think the movie for that one is called Spoorloos but The Vanishing in english speaking countries.
> 
> Book is excellent, still want to see the movie sometimes.



It's not "Spoorloos", although I've seen that one too. 

This one is based off the real-life mystery of the disappeared light house keepers. The movie just came out last year and has Gerard Butler.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2019)

Whale Watching Massacre: D

You'd think a movie with a title like this would be fun, but it's actually kind of depressing... and stupid... This is a slasher, so there are some cool kills though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2019)

Shazam!: B+

I thought this was very charming. It just runs A LITTLE long for me. I might give it an A-.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2019)

*Pet Sematary
*
It's like an extended version of Twilight Zone with a strong moral of the story. I think most parents would do the same given the circumstance, so it can easily touch a chord with many audiences. Ellie bears a resemblance to young Elle Fanning, so that might give Rukia a reason to see it. While it can't compare with The Shining and It, I did enjoy the 100 minutes I spent watching it.

7/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 5, 2019)

_Us_ - 8/10

_Pet Sematary _- 5/10

_2001: A Space Odyssey - _9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2019)

Harper: B/B+

A 1960's murder mystery, stylized after the film noir wave of the 1940's, starring Paul Newman. It was good, primarily thanks to Newman's charisma.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2019)

Love, Death, and Robots is a lot more for adults than I expected it to be.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 7, 2019)

The first animated sex scene in a industry production apparently. 

Want another reason to restart my Netflix account.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2019)

*Samsara*

7/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2019)

So i’m Probably about halfway through Love Death + Robots.  I want to keep my thoughts in order before I watch the rest.

Sonnie’s Edge: B+
Three Robots: C+
The Witness: B+
Suits: A-
Sucker of Souls: B-
When the Yogurt Took Over: C
Beyond the Aquila Rift: A-
Good Hunting: A+


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2019)

Yasha said:


> *Samsara*
> 
> 7/10



Only a 7? It's so pretty


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> So i’m Probably about halfway through Love Death + Robots.  I want to keep my thoughts in order before I watch the rest.
> 
> Sonnie’s Edge: B+
> Three Robots: C+
> ...



I felt most of the best Love, Death and Robots shorts were throughout the first half, although there's still some good ones during the 2nd half too.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2019)

Alright I finished the series.  Overall very solid imo.

The Dump:  B
Shape-Shifters: B+
Helping Hand: A-
Fish Night:  C+
Lucky 13: A-
Zima Blue: A
Blindspot: B+
Ice Age: C-
Alternate Histories: C-
The Secret War:  B+

I kind of agree with you Martial because I thought a couple of the final episodes were the weakest ones.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 7, 2019)

Didi said:


> Only a 7? It's so pretty



The visuals are great, but I am not sure what its overarching theme is. It alternates between showing the forces of nature, dire working condition, subcultures, artificial intelligence and religious rituals. Those are all very broad themes. I guess it wants to express the diversity of human conditions, the advancement of technology but still how helpless we are in front of Mother Nature? What does it have to do with Samsara? Having a central theme to link them all together would make it more cohesive.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Alright I finished the series.  Overall very solid imo.
> 
> The Dump:  B
> Shape-Shifters: B+
> ...



I actually liked "Ice Age", but "Alternate Histories" was probably the worst of them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2019)

Wet Hot American Summer: A

The movie is structurally a mess... although to be fair, summer camp movies often were and this is supposed to be a parody... but I laughed my ass off. They definitely would not be able to make this in todays climate... making me wonder what the prequel and sequel series' are like.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2019)

Final Score: B-

A "Die Hard" knock-off starring Dave Bautista. For some reason, I'm partial to these kinds of actioners... when they don't suck... and this one has above average production values, surprisingly good stuntwork and choreography for the action scenes and it's pretty violent too. Bautista continues to get better and better as a leading man, although Pierce Brosnan was wasted. 

Yet it also hits EVERY. SINGLE. CLICHE that you would expect out of one of these films, comedic/annoying sidekick and bratty relative who inevitably will become a hostage included. The movie could be pretty lame and standard for it, but still... it's a fun enough rental.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2019)

Man can't find anywhere selling Infinity War digitally or physically on sale.

Eurgh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2019)

It's on Netflix...Netflix US anyway


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 9, 2019)

Us was very disappointing for me. Went to the big screen expecting to see some Get Out quality once again, but in a different shape. I didn't.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2019)

Pet Sematary (2019): C+

It's fine. I thought it was consistently creepy... until the 3rd act, anyway... but it never really scared me and its fangs just didn't seem as sharp as the originals. I haven't seen the original film in YEARS and I hear it hasn't aged well, but I remember the kills being a lot nastier. This is Rated-R, but it seemed tame in comparison.

The acting is good, but was it just me or was Jason Clarke kind of bad? Maybe horror is just not his favored genre, but much like "Winchester", he seems bored most of the time. This is apparent during the finale, where he seems more mildly annoyed with the calamity that befell his family more than anything else. The movie is pretty fast paced, but it also feels like it's rushing through the story. Some have complained that the characters were stupid, but they're missing the point... probably because the filmmakers only did a 'so-so' job at conveying it. They're being compelled by a malevolent force beyond their control. The trickiest part of adapting King's works is his reliance on mythology and cosmic horror. "It" handled this better than any other Stephen King adaptation. "Pet Sematary" understands this and tries to recapture those same feelings that something sinister is happening behind-the-scenes... but rushes through it so quickly that it's easy to overlook. 

There are two major deviations from the book and the first one... I actually liked! It gave a different perspective on the material and... a certain performance from a certain evil child... is actually unsettling. The ending sucked though... Not because it was changed, but because it was bad. 

It's hard to review this kind of movie without making it seem worse than it actually is. The movie does have good atmosphere and just enough creepiness to be worth watching for horror fans, but "It"... it is not... The strengths and flaws alike just kind of wash away before the film settles in your mind, because it's too short and brisk to leave either a positive or negative impact. I think this is a solid rental.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2019)

The Third Murder: A-

A Japanese legal thriller that's very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2019)

Ernest Goes to School: D

Eh...


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 12, 2019)

_Shazam - _8/10


----------



## Slice (Apr 12, 2019)

Yasha said:


> @Slice I am going to Bochum. Any gorgeous places in Germany or surrounding countries I should visit?



Shit i somehow missed this even though you tagged me.

The whole area surrounding Bochum is nothing special. Its basically one of the population densest zones here with lots of bigger cities and nothing "pretty" to see there.
I don't think its a great location for tourism. One would be better off visiting Berlin, Munich, Heidelberg or something like that.Places to see are always the old castles and stuff, as well as smaller villages with really old buildings that are quite charming.

Its actually not that far from Bochum to the Netherlands, so i could recommend visiting Amsterdam. A really nice old city.

If you do a Europe vacation i would recommend southern france with the Bretagne, Provence and Cote D'Azur.


Is anyone else finding it so damn hard recommending tourism spots in your home country? Because you always travel somewhere else when on vacation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2019)

Slice said:


> Shit i somehow missed this even though you tagged me.
> 
> The whole area surrounding Bochum is nothing special. Its basically one of the population densest zones here with lots of bigger cities and nothing "pretty" to see there.
> I don't think its a great location for tourism. One would be better off visiting Berlin, Munich, Heidelberg or something like that.Places to see are always the old castles and stuff, as well as smaller villages with really old buildings that are quite charming.
> ...



It's a business trip. I may stay in Bochum for up to 2 months. So I will have 7-8 weekends to spend there for sightseeing. From the map, I think I may be able to plan a 2-day trip to Netherlands and Belgium separately over one of the weekends. Can Southern France or countries on the east like Poland, Czech, Austria be visited from Bochum in 2 days or it's too rushed?


----------



## Didi (Apr 12, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Can Southern France or countries on the east like Poland, Czech, Austria be visited from Bochum in 2 days or it's too rushed?



That's definitely too rushed. All of those (with the exception of maybe czechia) would take about a day of traveling so you'd want at mininum a 3-day trip so you have 1 day where you can actually see the place.


----------



## Didi (Apr 12, 2019)

As for the Netherlands, Amsterdam is definitely nice and unique if you're a foreigner, but it's also HELLA touristic
We have a lot of other nice cities that give off that same classic dutch golden age vibe while being less touristtrappy
that would be cities like Utrecht, Alkmaar, Delft, Leiden or Haarlem.

Cities outside of the randstad that are nice are Groningen, Breda, Nijmegen, Maastricht. 

Rotterdam is the most "modern" city so if you're into that, go there (because it got bombed to shit in ww2) (also has one of the largest harbors in the world)
Den Haag if you want see our political capital and one of the world's judicial capitals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2019)

Ya'll should just visit me in Arizona. 

We have... dirt and... sand... and... Mexicans?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2019)

Didi said:


> As for the Netherlands, Amsterdam is definitely nice and unique if you're a foreigner, but it's also HELLA touristic
> We have a lot of other nice cities that give off that same classic dutch golden age vibe while being less touristtrappy
> that would be cities like Utrecht, Alkmaar, Delft, Leiden or Haarlem.
> 
> ...



I googled all the cities you mentioned. Rotterdam seems to have some very creative architecture. Are all the cities accessible by railway?

I am more into natural scenery. Any great places to hike in Netherlands? I am also into oddball tourist spots such as the Paris Catacombs.




MartialHorror said:


> Ya'll should just visit me in Arizona.
> 
> We have... dirt and... sand... and... Mexicans?



Nonsense. Arizona is awesome. You have Grand Canyon, Sedona, Flagstaff. Clean air, perfect place for stargazing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Nonsense. Arizona is awesome. You have Grand Canyon, Sedona, Flagstaff. Clean air, perfect place for stargazing.



and me in my undies, responding to this post.


----------



## Didi (Apr 12, 2019)

Yasha said:


> I googled all the cities you mentioned. Rotterdam seems to have some very creative architecture. Are all the cities accessible by railway?
> 
> I am more into natural scenery. Any great places to hike in Netherlands? I am also into oddball tourist spots such as the Paris Catacombs.
> 
> ...




All of the cities I named are accesible by railway yes
The Netherlands are very flat and I don't know a lot about hiking so I'm probably not the best guy for this question but

-the 'Veluwe' is a nice nature area in the east of our country, so actually really really close to your Bochum. Lots of heath and forest and sandyplain and "hills" (hills by dutch standards). It's still probably more just walking than hiking (so honestly I'd recommend renting a bike cuz you can see more because it's not really more interesting to hike because it's flat) 
Veluwe also has one of the best museums in our entire country tho, the Kröller-Müller. If you like old modern art (ie Van Gogh, Mondriaan, etc) it's well worth it

-I love the dunes near my parents. I don't know how good for hiking they are cuz I've only traversed them on bike but the Schoorl Duinreservaat in North Holland is definitely a great nature area and it has some of the highest dunes in western europe so I can imagine it being good for hiking. 

I'd have to think about more to think of oddball tourist spots.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2019)

Didi said:


> All of the cities I named are accesible by railway yes
> The Netherlands are very flat and I don't know a lot about hiking so I'm probably not the best guy for this question but
> 
> -the 'Veluwe' is a nice nature area in the east of our country, so actually really really close to your Bochum. Lots of heath and forest and sandyplain and "hills" (hills by dutch standards). It's still probably more just walking than hiking (so honestly I'd recommend renting a bike cuz you can see more because it's not really more interesting to hike because it's flat)
> ...



Veluwe National Park looks just like the place I would want to be for a vacation! I'm a big fan of National Park and wildlife.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2019)

Triple Frontier: B+

The only issue I took with this movie is how erratic some of the characterizations are at times. One moment they'll be like "We can't kill them" and the next they might be like "KILL THEM!". This was obviously kind of the point, as it's showing how desperate the situation has become (and how greed corrupts), it's just not elegantly handled.

Still, it was a very good thriller, with a great cast who play off each-other well, riveting action scenes and a few surprises. Definitely worth watching on netflix!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 13, 2019)

OK I'm probably going to do some reviews soon after I splurged on some films.

I'm thinking about getting The Babadook.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2019)

The Long Goodbye: B-/B

This is one of those rare cases where I think the movie is good... possibly even great... but I didn't especially like it. It's a neo-noir, where instead of dark, murky city, you get bright sunny Malibu... which I just don't find to be visually interesting. Marlowe is a wise cracker, but his lip always gets him into trouble and there are times where you just want to tell him to shut up. Elliot Gould's version is just not charismatic and his mumbling only makes his "witty" and sarcastic lines sound awkward -- which is entirely the point. The acting, cinematography, direction, editing and writing are all on point, I just didn't particularly like what they were going for.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2019)

Unicorn Store - Nah

Billy Elliot - Good!

Shazam! - Pretty good


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 14, 2019)

Fighting With My Family: 10/10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slice (Apr 14, 2019)

Hellboy 2/5

Colossal disappointment - I expected nothing and it delivered even less


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2019)

Deep Red: A-

This is possibly Dario Argento's best movie, although it excels because of his usual strengths (awesome kills, slick visual style) and suffers from his usual flaws (absurd contrivances, a sometimes misplaced score). However, what elevates this is 

-- A twist that's actually kind of awesome, even if subsequent viewings make you a little embarrassed as it's VERY easy to tell who the killer is. Argento had a knack for these kinds of reveals for awhile.

-- This is definitely Argento's most suspenseful film. The use of sound was especially unnerving and the cast do an excellent job at conveying fear. 

-- David Hemmings is great, somehow being likable in spite of being a dick at times. He's amusing and he really does sell you on how afraid his character is during some tense sequences.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 17, 2019)

Slice said:


> Hellboy 2/5
> 
> Colossal disappointment - I expected nothing and it delivered even less


Yo Slice. 

When are you going to watch Endgame?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2019)

Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald: D+

This was a strange one, as it's not bad in the traditional sense of the word... but it completely misfires. If you just watch the film in individual scenes, it's fine... The effects, the acting, etc. are all solid and there are even a few good scenes... but as a whole, it doesn't work at all. There are too many characters with too many storythreads and sometimes the transitions are just jarring. I really felt like a good 20 IMPORTANT minutes were left on the cutting room floor.

Amusingly, my issue with the first film was that the 'fantastic beasts' element just wasn't as interesting as the Grindelwald subplot, but this one should probably have just been called "The Crimes of Grindelwald" as the Fantastic Beasts moniker didn't fit, as they barely factor into the story... which isn't very strong anyway, as this seems to exist primarily to set-up another sequel. Why was Nagini here again? Are you really going to flesh out a character whose inevitable fate is to become Voldy's evil snake who will be unceremoniously decapitated? Her presence is superfluous. The story makes some bold choices, but... this is probably how "The Last Jedi" detractors feel about that movie. Who wants to see likable characters get corrupted? Who wants to see sad, near-downer endings in a Harry Potter flick? Who wants to see f@cking babies get killed? None of these elements individually are necessarily bad, they just probably don't belong in this kind of franchise... and this movie specifically needed more focus.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 18, 2019)

Brian said:


> Eraserhead, not sure what I watched


That's David Lynch for you. Watch Blue Velvet, one of his best works


Pocalypse said:


> Good to see someone else has watched the Searching. It's in my top 5 films of 2k18


You liked that movie so much?


----------



## Brian (Apr 18, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That's David Lynch for you. Watch Blue Velvet, one of his best works



Will do.

I liked Mulholland Drive, the story for that resonated with me more, Eraserhead was just too out there. I respect his creativity I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 18, 2019)

Brian said:


> Will do.
> 
> I liked Mulholland Drive, the story for that resonated with me more, Eraserhead was just too out there. I respect his creativity I guess.


Lynch made Eraserhead way before Mulholland Drive, and if you like the latter movie, you will definitely enjoy Blue Velvet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2019)

Slam Dunk Ernest: D

It's probably the worst of the series (so far), but its failures are... fascinating, so I kind of favor it over the last 2 films.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2019)

Cast a Deadly Spell: B+

Even though it was made in the 1990's, starring Fred Ward, it's stylized after 1940's film noir... except the gimmick is that magic is real -- including but not limited to vampires, werewolves, gremlins, gargoyles and lovecraftian abominations... HOW HAVE I NOT HEARD OF THIS!? Did "Bright" draw inspiration from this? Anyway, I thought it was a lot of fun. There are some good (and shockingly gory) practical effects, lots of funny moments and some genuine tension. There are flaws, but the film makes up for them with lots and lots of personality.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2019)

Finally figured out how to watch What’s wrong with Secretary Kim!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2019)

Long Days Journey Into Night.

Anyone see it?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 20, 2019)

Man I watched Spiderman: Into the Spiderverse recently and it's better than I'd thought it would be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grape (Apr 20, 2019)

Hola.

I'm not sure when my last check in was, but I'm doing okay I suppose. I earned $39,000 last year as a homeless person in America.

$16,000 from January to June as a day laborer making $10 an hour (do the math). June 2018 I was hired by the general contractor I had been working for as a laborer. My job title is carpenter/labor foreman. I bought a vehicle in June as well. January of this year someone totaled it on my way to visit my father who was in a senior rehabilitation center after having another heart attack.

February I purchased a new car. Literally brand new with seven miles on it.

I'm so tired. I acquired a girlfriend to fight the solitude and keep morale up, but it has brought it's own problems. I will hopefully be rid of this burden within a couple of months.

How are you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grape (Apr 20, 2019)

Sup Yasha?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2019)

Hey Grape, good to know you're gaining financial independence now. You're making twice of what I make. 


*Oh, Lucy!
*
Hilarious! But with a sad undertone. 

9/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2019)

Sheesh..Grape must've been a Dictator in a past life cause God really has it out for the guy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2019)

Box Office about to pick up.  End Game, Detective Pikachu, and John Wick 3 in the next month.


----------



## Slice (Apr 21, 2019)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yo Slice.
> 
> When are you going to watch Endgame?



Probably in the second or third week when the big hype has slowed down. Also depends when we have a babysitter available and with the lenght of the movie we will probably have to watch it during the day and those screenings are usually filled with annoying teenagers. Thats reason enough to ignore it opening week.



Grape said:


> Hola.
> 
> I'm not sure when my last check in was, but I'm doing okay I suppose. I earned $39,000 last year as a homeless person in America.
> 
> ...



Man, you really need some more luck in your life. Keep it up and dont let the bad stuff drag you down again


----------



## Djomla (Apr 21, 2019)

Snatch. 10/10.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy Easter Sunday to the people who celebrate


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 22, 2019)

Been feeling like watching some war-themed horror movies and ended up with watching *Deathwatch* and *Trench 11*. 

Deathwatch was pretty cool with some nice atmosphere and cool effects, but I wasn't too thrilled by the ending. But for most part it was pretty good.

Trench 11 was just superb. Nice, claustrophobic atmosphere with some GORGEOUS practical special effects. Made me think of The Keep, The Thing, Alien and certain Cronenberg movies. Really liked this one.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 22, 2019)

Rewatched Breakfast Club for the umpteenth time. Like comfort food to me.

I don't ever see another John Hughes like era of a 'brat pack' group with successful teen angst movies for a long while.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2019)

The Favourite: A-

This was actually very good, with my only issue being the ending. It's sort of like "No Country for Old Men" though in that even if I found the ending to be unsatisfying, I'll probably grow to appreciate it more over time. Up until then, the movie excelled thanks to its exceptional performance, dialogue, direction, etc. It is surprisingly tense, yet funny. It's a great movie that was in my opinion, worthy of the hype.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 23, 2019)

I finally decided to go through my list of movies that I really should get around to watching at some point, and have been going through quite a few classic Westerns.

_A Fistful of Dollars_ was comfortable fun. It's not as amazing nowadays because of its massive influence and permeation of popular culture, but you can see how audiences came to think of Clint Eastwood as the epitome of cool.

_For a Few Dollars More_ doesn't feel quite as tightly put together in terms of story, but is also more polished than its predecessor. By today's standards, the content is rather soft, but the musical score and characters make the movie stick with you.

Honestly, at this point, I'm kind of dreading the last of the Dollars trilogy, and not just because of the epic running time. Since TGTBaTU is considered not just one of the great Westerns, but one of the great films outright, I'm worried about the movie suffering from the image that's been built up in my head.

This brings me to the last of the classic Westerns I saw recently: _The Searchers_. So much ink has been spilled about the movie and praise for it is just plain effusive. If any movie needs to be seen without awareness of the hype behind it, it's this one. Critics and filmmakers built up something beyond my ability to truly conceptualize on a concrete level. What I got was a solid film that could be surprisingly funny despite the dark subject matter (then again, John Ford tended to apply his sense of humor to his work), as well as progressive in its politics even as it fell into the cultural pitfalls of its time. The first couple of scenes felt a bit rushed, but once we witness the build-up to the Comanche raid that sets off the plot, the movie finds its footing. It's worth watching, even if certain aspects of it have become dated not just in terms of its politics, but also in terms of how much it influenced those movies that followed in its foot steps.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2019)

Ernest Goes to Africa: C-

It's the best of his direct-to-video releases, for what that's worth... It also engages in some hilariously awful racial stereotyping. My favorite moment is when Ernest approaches an African tribe, insisting he knows how to talk to them... and starts using African American vernacular. It's awkward, offensive... and kind of amazing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2019)

The Nun: C+

It has some good atmosphere and creepy visuals, but the cast struggles with awkward dialogue and there are some really dumb moments.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2019)

Veronica Mars: B-

I didn't watch the show, but I was in the mood for some amateur sleuthing, so I saw this and it was alright. I feel like I would've liked it a lot more if I was familiar with the source, but that's more on me than the movie. My only real issue is how it treats addiction like it's something to be celebrated near the end, but otherwise, decent enough mystery.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2019)

Avengers

A+ or 100%. Amazing


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 26, 2019)

_Avengers: Endgame _- 8/10


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 26, 2019)

Bluebeard said:


> _Avengers: Endgame _- 8/10


Elaborate. Without spoiling it, obviously.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 26, 2019)

Liverbird said:


> Elaborate. Without spoiling it, obviously.



Hmm. Kind of tricky to do. 

It's a very good movie which has a weak 2nd Act IMO. I also had some issues with the CGI and setpieces during the action. Looked kind of ugly. Action was cleaner in Infinity War. The best way to describe Endgame is basically Marvel's Return of the Jedi, in the sense that it provides a very strong and emotional ending to the saga, but it has some flaws that prevents it from being good as it's predecessor. 

Definitely go see it though. I plan on watching it at least 2 more times in the Theatre. Rating might go up after some rewatches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2019)

The Avengers: Endgame: A

Rating this is tricky because once again, these movies are more like events and there are a few things I might grow sour on during repeating viewings... or maybe I'll like the "questionable" things even more. But it's an amazing spectacle that sometimes goes in fun and unique directions I wasn't quite expecting, while still maintaining the high stakes of the narrative. The movie does reach some very emotional highs that threatened tears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2019)

A for me as well Dawg


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 27, 2019)

Was continuing down my bucket list and found myself unable to procure a working copy of _The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly_ so I moved on to the next masterpiece: _The Seven Samurai_. Yes, the Akira Kurosawa film considered a candidate for greatest piece of cinema of all time.

Something that is easy to forget about great works of narrative art is that they often come with a side of humor. Being called a classic tends to build in one a sense that a great movie need be a dour, humorless affair focused on grand ideas and technical brilliance. Now, you might get a lot of that in the works of say, Orson Welles (although even he appreciated a bit of clowning around given his appreciation for the lowbrow), but as with John Ford's _The Searchers_, SS had a healthy balance of lighter and heavier moments. Toshiro Mifune steals most of the scene's he's in and by the end of it, he was playing my favorite character in the entire movie despite not appearing until a ways in. With that sort of screen presence, it's no wonder why he's considered one of the great movie stars.

It's a rather long film (albeit one with an appreciably placed intermission, and given the length of movies like a certain recently released Marvel movie, you'd think that they might consider bringing those back), but it never feels boring. Some call it one of the first, if not the first, modern action movies, and you can see why even though the action doesn't really come until the last hour or so. The character archetypes, basic plot, and execution are all so very familiar despite the movie having been released over 60 years ago, and yet they don't feel tired. Yet, despite these surface elements, there's so much going on underneath that you can appreciate it for more than just being an excellent early modern action movie. If you were to watch only one samurai movie, make sure it's this one, because it matches the hype.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2019)

Kuromaku said:


> Was continuing down my bucket list and found myself unable to procure a working copy of _The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly_ so I moved on to the next masterpiece: _The Seven Samurai_. Yes, the Akira Kurosawa film considered a candidate for greatest piece of cinema of all time.
> 
> Something that is easy to forget about great works of narrative art is that they often come with a side of humor. Being called a classic tends to build in one a sense that a great movie need be a dour, humorless affair focused on grand ideas and technical brilliance. Now, you might get a lot of that in the works of say, Orson Welles (although even he appreciated a bit of clowning around given his appreciation for the lowbrow), but as with John Ford's _The Searchers_, SS had a healthy balance of lighter and heavier moments. Toshiro Mifune steals most of the scene's he's in and by the end of it, he was playing my favorite character in the entire movie despite not appearing until a ways in. With that sort of screen presence, it's no wonder why he's considered one of the great movie stars.
> 
> It's a rather long film (albeit one with an appreciably placed intermission, and given the length of movies like a certain recently released Marvel movie, you'd think that they might consider bringing those back), but it never feels boring. Some call it one of the first, if not the first, modern action movies, and you can see why even though the action doesn't really come until the last hour or so. The character archetypes, basic plot, and execution are all so very familiar despite the movie having been released over 60 years ago, and yet they don't feel tired. Yet, despite these surface elements, there's so much going on underneath that you can appreciate it for more than just being an excellent early modern action movie. If you were to watch only one samurai movie, make sure it's this one, because it matches the hype.



It's a great movie and I agree with you, but I disagree on the use of intermissions... I don't think they're usually necessary for 3 hour long movies, or if they are, they have to be placed in the right spot. I don't recall a moment in "Endgame" where an intermission would fit without disrupting the pace.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 27, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> It's a great movie and I agree with you, but I disagree on the use of intermissions... I don't think they're usually necessary for 3 hour long movies, or if they are, they have to be placed in the right spot. I don't recall a moment in "Endgame" where an intermission would fit without disrupting the pace.



Tell that to my aging bladder. I know Hollywood would never allow it due to wanting to cram as many showings in a day as possible, but some stories would work better if the audience had a break. We're back to marathons with stuff like Netflix, and yet no one wants to bring back one element of the old epics that contributes to them feeling like events rather than just another product.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2019)

*Endgame
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's sort of a mess. I felt nothing towards the characters' deaths, except maybe Thanos'. What's the point of introducing Captain Marvel again? To destroy Thanos' ship? They nerfed her to give Iron Man the spotlight. If I had Infinity Stones, I would have snapped my finger to erase Endgame and made Infinity War the finale.




6.5/10


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 27, 2019)

Duuude Spoiler Tag that.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2019)

Done. You may want to delete my quote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2019)

End Game:  C+

I respect it at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2019)

It's overhyped and overrated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2019)

The rotten tomatoes rating is deceptive.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 27, 2019)

This may sound a little tinfoil-hat but I believe Marvel and Disney in general, among other giant producers, have influence on big movie rating websites.

A lot of money and image is at stake for a movie like Avengers for them not to intervene in pretty much every way they can. Websites like Rottentomatoes or IMDb hold an important role and play a big part in an average movie-goer's decision-making, not to be manipulated.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2019)

Liverbird said:


> This may sound a little tinfoil-hat but I believe Marvel and Disney in general, among other giant producers, have influence on big movie rating websites.
> 
> A lot of money and image is at stake for a movie like Avengers for them not to intervene in pretty much every way they can. Websites like Rottentomatoes or IMDb hold an important role and play a big part in an average movie-goer's decision-making, not to be manipulated.



Yeah but what happens if it comes out that they are influencing the likes of Rotten Tomatoes? That would be an even bigger PR nightmare?

Also -- why didn't they do this with "John Carter"? Or "Pirates of the Caribbean 4"? The latter is apparently the most expensive movie of all time, yet got shredded. This isn't even getting into the more recent Pirates 5... or "Lone Ranger".


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 27, 2019)

Well considering how it's pretty much OK for everyone at this point to buy Likes and Followers, buying 'ratings' doesn't sound so far fetched to me, if it makes sense. It probably would have been done indirectly too.

And 'Endgame' in particular, as an example, is another case entirely. It might easily be the most anticipated movie of the year.
If they were doing this (big If), I don't see why they would do it for every movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2019)

Liverbird said:


> Well considering how it's pretty much OK for everyone at this point to buy Likes and Followers, buying 'ratings' doesn't sound so far fetched to me, if it makes sense. It probably would have been done indirectly too.
> 
> And 'Endgame' in particular, as an example, is another case entirely. It might easily be the most anticipated movie of the year.
> If they were doing this (big If), I don't see why they would do it for every movie.



It's a pretty big difference... because they wouldn't be paying off Rotten Tomatoes, they'd have to pay off all those critics who make up rotten tomatoes... and once again, what else counts?

"Pirates 4" was the most expensive movie of all time according to wikipedia and while "Endgame" isn't listed on there, "Infinity War" was... "Age of Ultron" was... Fun fact, "Age of Ultron" was apparently more expensive than "Infinity War", which was still not as expensive as "Pirates 4".

Also, I remember the failure of both "John Carter" and "Lone Ranger" leading to the resignation of the head of Disney at the time, which is... generally something Disney wants to avoid? I would think? 

If they got caught doing that, Disney's image would be ruined and it would take a lot more than a few resignations to repair the brand, so it doesn't seem worth it. 

Furthermore, like "Endgame" or not, most of the fans seem to be happy with it regardless of what the critics are saying, so it wouldn't even seem necessary here.


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 28, 2019)

I guess you're right, that's more sound and rational than what I was suggesting perhaps. 

Although I can't help but feel this way to some extent. Guess I'll always have a stance of skepticism toward ratings of big blockbusters, especially in the first few opening days.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 28, 2019)

I finally did it. I got my hands on a copy of _The Good, the Bad and the Ugly_ and can finally remove it from my bucket list. And honestly, it was a mixed bag.

First of, let me say that given the success of the previous two films, it was clear that Sergio Leone was getting more and more ambitious even as he worked with what were basically B-movie budgets. This movie feels a lot bigger than its predecessors, the first of which was limited to the area around a small town, the second of which expanded to include an entire region. Leone had something to say about war and the pettiness of what was going on with the characters even as they lived through a conflict that simultaneously was deciding the fate of an entire nation while engaging in brutal banality on an industrial scale. Unfortunately, it also left the film somewhat bloated. Granted, it might be because I watched the nearly three-hour cut, but still, where _A Fistful of Dollars _was a mostly tight affair, this movie occasionally lost my interest simply because it was a bit too long in some areas.

It doesn't help that Tuco aside, the characters feel stretched thin. We know Blondie already, but despite taking up a third of the title, Lee Van Cleef's Angel Eyes disappears for long stretches at a time and is not as intimate with the audience as the villains of the previous Dollars films.

Meanwhile, the score is a classic, although having seen the entire thing now, I couldn't help but feel that the recurring riff could feel obtrusive at some points, although that's a minor quibble.

Still, despite its flaws, once we reach the graveyard, things ramp up and justify the movie's existence. The music shifts into a new gear, the writing becomes more focused with nothing else to distract from the proceedings, and the the already solid direction takes a turn for the masterful.

One can see why it's considered one of the greatest Westerns and the pinnacle of the Spaghetti Westerns, but even then, perhaps one can see how the hype hides the flaws within the legend.


----------



## Didi (Apr 28, 2019)

Once Upon a Time in the West is better than the Dollars trilogy


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2019)

Liverbird said:


> I guess you're right, that's more sound and rational than what I was suggesting perhaps.
> 
> Although I can't help but feel this way to some extent. Guess I'll always have a stance of skepticism toward ratings of big blockbusters, especially in the first few opening days.


It's possible critics are a little kind to certain blockbusters because they're packaged as big events that they get exclusive first showings too.

But then, people take RT ratings too seriously. If every review of "Endgame" was a 3/4 stars, which usually just means 'good', then it would still get 100% and people would interpret that as 'flawless'. 


Didi said:


> Once Upon a Time in the West is better than the Dollars trilogy



I technically agree, but I always have to be in a specific mood to sit down for that one. The dollars trilogy is a little more... mainstream friendly? They're more action packed westerns, whereas "Once Upon A Time in the West" is a little artsier... but it's pretty amazing as such.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 29, 2019)

I finished Season 3 of "True Detective". It was great, but the final episode seemed unsatisfying to me, albeit in a "No Country for Old Men" kind of way where you feel like that's sort of the point. Nevertheless, I had to continuously restrain myself not to binge watch this in the course of a day. It's not quite as powerful as Season 1, but it's a worthy inclusion in the brand. I didn't see Season 2, as I hear it wasn't very good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2019)

Paddington 2: A

A delightfully charming film.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2019)

Ernest Joins the Army: F

I suppose it's fitting that Ernest ended on his worst movie yet... but I will miss watching this franchise.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2019)

Thought of @Ennoea when I saw this last week.


They are on tour in the us too right now.  Kpop in general is very hot in the US.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2019)

Titan A.E: B

The movie that killed Don Bluth's career... and contributed greatly to the demise of 2D animation in general, along with its rival "Treasure Planet". Despite this reputation, it's not bad at all, even if its enjoyment is purely superficial. I liked the character, spaceship and world designs, which provide for some breathtaking visuals. It blends in 2D and 3D animation in a way that I thought MOSTLY worked, in spite of a few awkwardly aged moments. It's also surprisingly dark for an animated film, but I liked that. Its more adult content and sly wit keeps it from completely being upstaged by "Treasure Planet" -- which has the substance this lacks and has more polished animation quality; based on memory, anyway. This ends up being an edgier alternative to "Treasure Planet", with more of an emphasis on science fiction. 

Overall though, it's neither amongst Don Bluth's better or worst films, being firmly rooted in the middle ground.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2019)

I watched Titan AE in the theatre.  And it was totally passable.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I watched Titan AE in the theatre.  And it was totally passable.



I saw "Treasure Planet" in theaters and remember liking it.


----------



## James Bond (May 3, 2019)

Recently watched Happy Death Day 2U (sequel to Happy Death Day), overall I thought it was enjoyable considering it was quite similar to the concept of the first film but honestly I think they really missed the ball with not focusing the time abnormality on another character this time around rather than having the same girl from first film go through it again.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2019)

Someone check out the new Ted Bundy movie on Netflix and post their review.  (It has my girl Lily Collins in it.)


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Someone check out the new Ted Bundy movie on Netflix and post their review.  (It has my girl Lily Collins in it.)



Ted Bundy is as famous as he is mainly because he's good-looking and very articulate. His MO is pretty sloppy and he basically lost control of himself near the end. He fully showed the pompous and egocentric side after the arrest when he clearly enjoyed all the attention. My MO would have been very different.

Academic question: If you were to be a serial killer, who would be your targets and how would you do it? Would you collect any trophy or leave any signature?

I enjoy seeing beautiful girls slurping noodles, so I would probably put noodles in their mouth.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 3, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Ted Bundy is as famous as he is mainly because he's good-looking and very articulate. His MO is pretty sloppy and he basically lost control of himself near the end. He fully showed the pompous and egocentric side after the arrest when he clearly enjoyed all the attention. My MO would have been very different.
> 
> Academic question: If you were to be a serial killer, who would be your targets and how would you do it? Would you collect any trophy or leave any signature?
> 
> I enjoy seeing beautiful girls slurping noodles, so I would probably put noodles in their mouth.



I was going to answer this... but I don't want to give away my secrets...


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2019)

You know you want to let it out.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2019)

Yasha said:


> You know you want to let it out.



I would probably target film critics... but instead of taking a trophy, I would leave one -- "Carnosaur".


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I would probably target film critics... but instead of taking a trophy, I would leave one -- "Carnosaur".



You might as well leave a pile of shit and no one would be able to tell the difference.

Now come kill me.


----------



## James Bond (May 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Titan A.E: B
> 
> The movie that killed Don Bluth's career... and contributed greatly to the demise of 2D animation in general, along with its rival "Treasure Planet". Despite this reputation, it's not bad at all, even if its enjoyment is purely superficial. I liked the character, spaceship and world designs, which provide for some breathtaking visuals. It blends in 2D and 3D animation in a way that I thought MOSTLY worked, in spite of a few awkwardly aged moments. It's also surprisingly dark for an animated film, but I liked that. Its more adult content and sly wit keeps it from completely being upstaged by "Treasure Planet" -- which has the substance this lacks and has more polished animation quality; based on memory, anyway. This ends up being an edgier alternative to "Treasure Planet", with more of an emphasis on science fiction.
> 
> Overall though, it's neither amongst Don Bluth's better or worst films, being firmly rooted in the middle ground.


One of my all time favourite animated films and has a great OST to go along with it.


----------



## Grape (May 4, 2019)

The snake behind me hisses what my damage could have been.
My blood before me begs me, open up my heart again.
And I feel this coming over like a storm again now.

I AM TOO CONNECTED TO YOU TO SLIP AWAY AND FADE AWAY.
DAYS AWAY I STILL FEEL YOU, TOUCHING ME AND CHANGING ME, AND KILLING ME.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2019)

Super Troopers 2: B-


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2019)

Aqua Man: B-/B

It was a lot cheesier than I remembered it being... still fun though. Nevertheless, it is one of those blockbusters that loses a lot of its impact on the smaller screen.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2019)

Teen Titans Go to the Movies: B-

I don't watch the show, but it was available to stream on HBO Now and the positive reviews intrigued. It is often very funny, but I also felt like the musical numbers clogged up the pacing. It does have some genuinely clever writing at times though.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2019)

Dangerous Minds: C+

I remember liking this movie in its day, but it definitely reeks of '90's cheese pretending to be insightful and edgy'. There were a lot of "white teachers helping troubled youth" movies in this day, weren't there? It's kind of strange that Michelle Pfeiffer is set-up to be a bad-ass with a marine background, but it's never really utilized, although I guess this wasn't striving to be any kind of actioner. The cast is good though and "Gangsta's Paradise" is one chilling song.

You'd never expect it to be sampled for a Sonic movie...


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2019)

Detective Pikachu:  C+

It was sort of fun.  And the visuals were nice.  But it’s definitely a kids movie.  And it isn’t as good as Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2019)

Tolkien:  C.

Not that great.  Well acted.  Poorly directed.  Kind of boring.  I think if you are a Tolkien fanatic or Lord of the Rings super fan... you will probably enjoy it more than I did.

It was a good experience because it was a Hollywood premiere in Westwood.  And there was a fun Q&A with George RR Martin and Lily Collins after the screening.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 10, 2019)

Long Shot

Rating - 9/10

Really funny political romantic comedy. Shows the absurdity of current politics on both sides of the spectrum and raises good points about the media. The humour is varied and has slapstick, sarcasm, wit, cringe, cynicism and straight up absurdity. Also wholesome at times and makes you feel fuzzy in side.

Plus, Charlize Theron.



Definitely one I'd recommend watching, but cinema trip probably isn't necessary.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2019)

BlacKKKlansman: A-

I've always had... complex feelings towards Spike Lee and his works... and the things I was hearing about this made me assume that I would have... complex feelings towards this too. Yet I actually liked it. I thought it moved quickly, was funny, was tense, boasted stellar performances and had some insightful things to say. Even the footage of Trump and the "Unite the Right" sally, which I thought would be tasteless and forced, felt right at home with the films theme of how racism changes with the times. Chilling stuff. 

I do wonder why Adam Driver was nominated for a "Best supporting actor" Oscar though. He's good (as always), but I thought the majority of the cast turned in more memorable performances, probably because they were playing more compelling characters. Driver deserved more recognition from "Logan Lucky" and "The Silence".


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2019)

Lego Ninjago Movie: B-

It's actually a pleasant surprise... if you go in with low expectations... It's definitely the weakest of the Lego franchise (I haven't seen "The Lego Movie: Chapter 2", but I hear it's pretty good), but it had stylish action scenes and good lego-themed animation... even if the story is pretty sloppy and inconsistent... and the jokes are very hit-or-miss.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 12, 2019)

Knocked another film off my list with _This is Spinal Tap_. A highlight on the resumes of both Rob Reiner and Christopher Guest, it's an often drily humorous mockumentary/rockumentary that is funnier if you know a thing or two about the culture and history of popular music, particularly the hard rocking scene parodied in the movie. If you can appreciate the sort of humor that was further spread into the popular consciousness with shows like _The Office_ and Guest's later efforts, it's definitely something worth seeing.


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2019)

Anyone knows where to stream GoT S8E5? I'm stuck in Germany without a way to download.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2019)

Escape Room: C+

It was pretty entertaining, but lost a lot of points with its sloppy finale.



Yasha said:


> Anyone knows where to stream GoT S8E5? I'm stuck in Germany without a way to download.



lol, HBO NOW. It aint free, but Im sure there's a free trial available.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2019)

@Detective 

Edge of Tomorrow is on tnt right now.  What a fucking legendary movie that was!!


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Detective
> 
> Edge of Tomorrow is on tnt right now.  What a fucking legendary movie that was!!



Man, we called it before everyone else, too. As usual.

The tradition continues


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2019)

Isle of Dogs: A-

This is a very charming movie that often made me get... *sniffles*... emotional. If I have any complaints, is that a large part of the cast are reduced to extras around the 2nd half. Edward Norton was giving my favorite performance, so when his role was diminished, I was a little disappointed... although it's not the rest of the movie suffered for it. It was great from beginning to end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2019)

Hereditary.

Man, I really shit the bed by not watching horror movies last year. Hereditary easily trumps Get Out in the horror department. It's rare to see a modern horror movie that takes suffering so seriously in such a legitimate way. And the way it shows that something is clearly wrong from the very beginning while slowly telling you the entire situation through visual queues, casual dialogue and hints was fucking endearing. Sad fucking movie but it felt earned.

If there's something I didn't like is that there was no possible way for the family to actually release itself from the ritual, which kinda deflates the struggle, but the whole package is so good, I'm willing to look past that. Because those last hinted-at 10 minutes are fucking uncomfortable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2019)

Hellboy (2019) - 5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2019)

Bohemian Rhapsody: B-

MAYBE a B, if I'm in the mood for this kind of movie. The music is great (no shit) and the cast is great, but I felt like Freddy's ego was already out of control from the beginning, making him kind of difficult to like even prior to the decline. From a narrative standpoint though, the movie is really just about Queen coming up with songs. Sometimes it's fun and thrilling; other times not because they're pretty repetitive. Overall, it's fine as a music biopic, but its "Best Picture" nomination kind of baffles me.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2019)

Kung Fu Panda 3: B

It's good fun, but it is the weakest of the trilogy.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2019)

I’m enjoying the Society on Netflix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2019)

Ugh, I won't be able to see John Wick 3 until Tuesday.

The First Purge: C+ (MAYBE a B-)

It's... maybe a little better than "Election Year"? I actually liked the slow burn beginning, as it made for some genuinely creepy moments. Once the action picks up, it gets a little hokey and the political angle feels very exploitative. There's one blatant shot at Donald Trump that made me roll my eyes ("Pussy Grabbing Mother fucker!") and the more political it gets, the more it forces the audiences to "think"... and the Purge makes less and less sense the more one thinks about it. I don't think the filmmakers even know much about the commentary they're promoting the movie with, but whatever.

I did like the main guy and I was never bored. I was also curious where they'd go with the story next... until I remembered it's a prequel and any immediate sequel would be redundant as we know the purge can't end until the events of "Election Year".


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2019)

The Squad (2011): B-

A Colombian, military-themed horror film that's very atmospheric... but the narrative perhaps milks the atmosphere a bit too much, as it moves slow to the point of sometimes being boring. Yet despite the pacing, the characters' descent into madness seemed rushed. Nevertheless, it does have some spooky moments and there are some clever ideas to be found here. 

It's not bad and can be watched on HBO now.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2019)

@Slice


----------



## MartialHorror (May 18, 2019)

The Tomb: F

Erm, can an "F" rating be too generous? This was one of the last Bruno Mattei movies before his passing and I actually suspected throughout the first 30 minutes that I was watching one of the top 10 worst movies of all time. I changed my mind, mostly because you can tell that the filmmakers were trying to make a fun Indiana Jones-inspired horror flick... they just had VERY, VERY little money to do so.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2019)

The movie called Ma that is coming out soon seems pretty unique.  I don’t remember anything like it recently.  I bet it will surprise some people.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2019)

There gotta be at least 100 movies with the same story progression. But hopefully the down-to-earth loser _doesn't_ in fact get the girl.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

Yeah he better not get the girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2019)

John Wick snatching her from him would be a reflection of reality.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2019)

Tightrope: B+

Solid Clint Eastwood thriller. It's not one of his best movies, but it does have one of his best performances.


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2019)

Committed a hit and run in Germany. Paid a handsome fine and hopefully won't end up on offender's list.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Committed a hit and run in Germany. Paid a handsome fine and hopefully won't end up on offender's list.



.... Did you hit a person, a vehicle, or a vehicle with a person inside?


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> .... Did you hit a person, a vehicle, or a vehicle with a person inside?



Just a vehicle, with no one inside.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Just a vehicle, with no one inside.



My sister made a similar mistake. Yeah, it's pretty pricey.


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> My sister made a similar mistake. Yeah, it's pretty pricey.



Is she still allowed to enter Germany?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Is she still allowed to enter Germany?



It was local... Did they ban you from Germany?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2019)

John Wick: Parabellum - B+

It's about as good as the second film, where the movie is practically a demo reel for the best action scenes ever put on film... Much like the second film though, there does reach a point where the mind becomes a little numb to it. 

I'm pretty unhappy that the awesome rendition of Vivaldi's Winter isn't in the movie, although the classic version can be heard and there's another remix of it (which I personally did not care for). I do love the characters and how classy and sophisticated they act while performing various acts of violence.


----------



## Yasha (May 22, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> It was local... Did they ban you from Germany?



I don't know.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> There gotta be at least 100 movies with the same story progression. But hopefully the down-to-earth loser _doesn't_ in fact get the girl.



Ali Wong is literally the only funny woman in the stand up comedy world but this still looks like shit.

And then Keanu showed up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2019)

Is Ali Wong the pregnant chick I keep seeing on my Netflix feed?

You're right though.  I cant think of any funny female comedians. I know funny women in real life who have great comedic timing, but getting on stage to tell jokes for an hour doesn't seem to be their forte.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is Ali Wong the pregnant chick I keep seeing on my Netflix feed?
> 
> You're right though.  I cant think of any funny female comedians. I know funny women in real life who have great comedic timing, but getting on stage to tell jokes for an hour doesn't seem to be their forte.



Yeah, she made a few specials while she was knocked up. And still managed to physically move more than any other female comedian out there.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 23, 2019)

Going through my list and watched three classics on (almost) consecutive days. In order, they were:

_*Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior*_
Funny that I had never seen the most iconic entry in the series prior to _Fury Road_, but that issue was recently rectified. It's easy to see how Miller decided to take the strongest parts of this movie and rework them with the benefit of improved technology and years to refine his skills and resources as a filmmaker. It's still a thrilling ride, and the final twist in the main story is a great little detail that really adds to the verisimilitude of an otherwise over the top setting.

_*Laura*_
The third of the dark classics named for a female character central to the story I've seen after _Rebecca _and _Gilda_, this 1944 pseudo/proto piece of noir manages to tell an entertaining story that wisely doesn't wear out its welcome (I wish more modern movies could be so efficient) over the course of a less than 90-minute running time. Clifton Webb steals pretty much every scene he's in, providing some lovely color to what could have otherwise been a rather standard mystery. Vincent Price also stands out due to being so recognizable yet so different from what one would expect of him in his role, while the titular Laura as portrayed by Gene Tierney doesn't have too much in the way of presence once you meet her in the flesh. Had she remained an unseen figure represented by the memories of the viper's den that was her social circle, her apartment (which winds up the setting the characters show up at most), and that beguiling portrait, she might have been a grand character in her own right as was Rebecca in the aforementioned Hitchcock movie.

_*The Hidden Fortress*_
The movie that left such an impression on George Lucas that he wound up following Kurosawa's lead twice (once in his most famous work, once more in the first of the prequels), _Fortress_ is a fun romp. While not quite on par with say with Kurosawa's masterpieces, it is still a work of high quality. After a first act that is perhaps a tad too long, the movie finds its footing for the most part. Still, even then, there are occasional stretches where things could have been sped up a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2019)

Logan's Run: B

Only in the 1970's could a movie straddle high camp and bleak dystopia like this! It's good, albeit the kind of 'good' that won't work on everyone. You can call it dated and you wouldn't be wrong, but I find the aging to be part of the charm... and I swear that wasn't intended to be a pun on the films concept... It does lose a lot of its momentum during the second half though, where it abruptly slows down and becomes a lot less interesting to look at -- albeit for good reason.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2019)

Is John Wick 3 any good? 

Hopefully they have it in English here.

Please let me get my Eurail pass soon. Then I will Dothraki my way throughout Europe.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Is John Wick 3 any good?
> 
> Hopefully they have it in English here.
> 
> Please let me get my Eurail pass soon. Then I will Dothraki my way throughout Europe.



It's about as good as John Wick 2.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> It's about as good as John Wick 2.



Good enough for me then. I will probably get wasted tonight to forget the fact that I'm stranded in this boring country.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Is John Wick 3 any good?
> 
> Hopefully they have it in English here.
> 
> Please let me get my Eurail pass soon. Then I will Dothraki my way throughout Europe.


It was okay.  The third best John Wick.  But that puts it above most films.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2019)

@Rukia 

I recall you're a big fan of European life. Which are your favourite countries to visit if you have a Eurail pass? I just want to get the hell out of Germany.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 25, 2019)

I don't even remember the last movie I saw...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2019)

Yasha said:


> @Rukia
> 
> I recall you're a big fan of European life. Which are your favourite countries to visit if you have a Eurail pass? I just want to get the hell out of Germany.



Go warm and poor so you have more spending cash. Whatever country you're thinking of going, end up in Portugal.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Go warm and poor so you have more spending cash. Whatever country you're thinking of going, end up in Portugal.



Unfortunately, I have to base in Germany due to work reason. I can only slip in 1- or 2-day trips on weekends. But I have 6 weekends to spend there and with a global Eurail pass.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2019)

Yasha said:


> @Rukia
> 
> I recall you're a big fan of European life. Which are your favourite countries to visit if you have a Eurail pass? I just want to get the hell out of Germany.


Switzerland, Austria, and Norway are my top three atm.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Switzerland, Austria, and Norway are my top three atm.



Not a Netherlands fan, dude?


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2019)

Detective said:


> Not a Netherlands fan, dude?


No, it’s okay.  Just some places that I prefer.


----------



## Liverbird (May 25, 2019)

I lived in Netherlands for a couple of years and it's was fucking amazing. I'd move there in a heartbeat.

Anyone here been to New Zealand?


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2019)

Liverbird said:


> I lived in Netherlands for a couple of years and it's was fucking amazing. I'd move there in a heartbeat.
> 
> Anyone here been to New Zealand?


Not me.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Switzerland, Austria, and Norway are my top three atm.



I will plan for Swiss and Austria.



Detective said:


> Not a Netherlands fan, dude?



I went to Hoge Veluwe national park. Didn't see a lot of animals but the bike riding was fun.



Liverbird said:


> I lived in Netherlands for a couple of years and it's was fucking amazing. I'd move there in a heartbeat.
> 
> Anyone here been to New Zealand?



I lived in NZ for a year. Been to almost everywhere.


----------



## Detective (May 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Not me.



Same, but hopefully one day.


----------



## Didi (May 25, 2019)

Yasha said:


> I went to Hoge Veluwe national park. Didn't see a lot of animals but the bike riding was fun.



Did you go to the Kröller-Müller Museum? Best part of the park imo (but I love museums in general)


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2019)

The Super: C

No, it's not a comic book movie... It's a direct-to-DVD horror flick starring Val Kilmer. It was actually decent until it got to the "twist" ending, which is somehow both predictable and kind of infuriating... like you're driving and you see you're about to collide with a wall, but the steering wheel and breaks aren't working... but on the plus side, you're kind of digging the song on the radio.


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2019)

Didi said:


> Did you go to the Kröller-Müller Museum? Best part of the park imo (but I love museums in general)



I did. Van gogh collection was the star (pun intended). But I spent most of the day in the park looking for deers, wild boars and foxes lol. Only saw a few deers in the afternoon.


*Green Book
*
Finally got a chance to see this. The acting was amazing.

8.5/10


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 26, 2019)

Tolkien - 6/10.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2019)

Liverbird said:


> I lived in Netherlands for a couple of years and it's was fucking amazing. I'd move there in a heartbeat.
> 
> Anyone here been to New Zealand?



No shit? I'm planning on moving this year and I'm eyeballing Netherlands for the move. How was it there? Hard to spot a job there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liverbird (May 26, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No shit? I'm planning on moving this year and I'm eyeballing Netherlands for the move. How was it there? Hard to spot a job there?


Well this was way back, when I was a kid. But there was this unprecedented sense of community, trust and friendliness which I'll never be able to forget. Even though we were newcomers, the neighbors really gave my family a feeling of belonging during our stay. Helped us settle and all.
Keep in mind, this was a little town, it may differ perhaps in other places but I'd expect it's more or less the same.

The dutch mainly use bicycles (as you may well know) as means of transport and it's just lovely. There were only small cozy houses around, and they used no fencing at all!
They used to have these quirky festivals and local organizations too, but in general every day was quite excellent simply on its own.
I'd love to go back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (May 26, 2019)

Liverbird said:


> Well this was way back, when I was a kid. But there was this unprecedented sense of community, trust and friendliness which I'll never be able to forget. Even though we were newcomers, the neighbors really gave my family a feeling of belonging during our stay. Helped us settle and all.
> Keep in mind, this was a little town, it may differ perhaps in other places but I'd expect it's more or less the same.
> 
> The dutch mainly use bicycles (as you may well know) as means of transport and it's just lovely. There were only small cozy houses around, and they used no fencing at all!
> ...



damn bro
where'd you live

sounds like you deffo lived outside of the randstad


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2019)

Knights of Badassdom: C

I do love the concept (demons vs... Larpers?), but despite having its moments and boasting a good cast, it's never funny enough to succeed as a comedy, nor is it scary or thrilling enough to work as a horror... although it doesn't really fail as either.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2019)

The Tag Along 2: C+/B-

I actually think I liked this a little more than the first one, even though it suffers from a lot of the same trappings...and the CGI still sucks... But the difference is that this enters some bizarre territory, some that I've never seen the "creepy ghost girl" brand of Asian horror ever tackle before.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2019)

Aladdin: B.


----------



## Liverbird (May 28, 2019)

Didi said:


> damn bro
> where'd you live
> 
> sounds like you deffo lived outside of the randstad


It was a little town/village called Markelo iirc, or at least close to Markelo.


----------



## Didi (May 28, 2019)

Liverbird said:


> It was a little town/village called Markelo iirc, or at least close to Markelo.



Markelooooooooooooooooooo
Twente OP

yeah okay I get your post then, very much provincial community there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2019)

I'm going down this Ted Bundy rabbit hole on Netflix and it's crazy to me that this dude had so many chances to get away with like..30 murders but got done in by his own arrogance.

Oh and Zac Efron can actually act like someone other then "young jock/playboy"..who knew


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2019)

Creepshow 2: C

Maybe a C+? It's not bad, just not that good either.


----------



## Yasha (May 30, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm going down this Ted Bundy rabbit hole on Netflix and it's crazy to me that this dude had so many chances to get away with like..30 murders but got done in by his own arrogance.
> 
> Or and Zac Efron can actually act like someone other then "young jock/playboy"..who knew



Read about Albert Fish. That's true horror.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2019)

Aladdin - Aggressively mediocre

Booksmart - Cute

The Perfection - Sloppy, absurd, lot of fun

John Wick 3 - Badass

Detective Pikachu - Meh...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (May 30, 2019)

Godzilla: King of the Monsters
Fan rating: 9/10
As a movie: 5.5/10

This is honestly not a movie for the casuals or for those who wish to see an actually good movie. It's a popcorn film at its very best, a very good matinee for those who enjoy giant monster bouts, especially for the Godzilla fans who are without a doubt the real target audience of this film. It was made by people who seem to be fans for true Godzilla followers like me. It helps that this is the best-looking Godzilla movie by far (even more so than the gorgeous Shin Godzilla of 2016). It's clear though that if you don't like popcorn flicks or blockbusters, you won't like this one. But the same can be said of every superhero film ever in this decade at the very least, to which this movie easily compares. If you can tolerate Avengers: Endgame's ungodly long set up for the final fight with its also ungodly long final battle, then you have no reason not to love King of the Monsters.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2019)

1922: B+

Another really good Stephen King adaptation from netflix.


----------



## Yasha (May 31, 2019)

Damn. No English version of John Wick here. I will probably go see Godzilla next week. Like the girl from Stranger Things' scream.

@Rukia Heading to Munich and then Salzburg. 

@Detective Congrats on the Raptors' win

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (May 31, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Damn. No English version of John Wick here. I will probably go see Godzilla next week. Like the girl from Stranger Things' scream.
> 
> @Rukia Heading to Munich and then Salzburg.
> 
> @Detective Congrats on the Raptors' win



Thank you Brother

My review of Game 1:


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2019)

Godzilla: King of the Monsters - B

I'm being a little generous, but the movie stoked my inner fanboy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

Legend of the Tsunami Warrior: D-

There are some cool moments, but I had no f@cking clue what was going on.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 1, 2019)

European accommodations are so pricey. Even a dorm bed costs 40-50 euro. That's nut. In NZ, it's only 15-20 NZD. So I end up sleeping on a bench outside. Staring at the stars but can't see the Milky Way. Facing a swan lake, too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2019)

Eko Eko Azarak: Wizard of Darkness - B

It's a trashy Japanese movie, but as such, it's pretty solid trash.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 2, 2019)

On the Basis of Sex - 9/10.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 3, 2019)

Now that I've seen both _Yojimbo_ and _A Fistful of Dollars_, I can't help but note the differences in how the same overall story was approached. Kurosawa begins with the tracking shot of Mifune, his flipping of the branch at the crossroad, and then the encounter with the peasants (and the son of theirs that he chastises at the end of the movie). Meanwhile, Leone opts to leave Eastwood riding in silently and setting up the subplot with the wife forcibly taken as a mistress (something that isn't even set up until much later in the older film). In that way, you get the sense that Leone wanted to tighten up the various elements of the overall plot even as he added his own things to it. Kurosawa also has more of a sense of humor, even making the villains the butt of some jokes, but Leone opts to keep things on a grimmer note. Speaking of tone, the approach to violence is quite a contrast. Kurosawa mostly avoids non-stop violence, making fights quick though not entirely bloodless (you wonder if the dude getting his arm lopped off might have made an impression on George Lucas). Leone, on the other hand, all but revels in it, with the extended massacre of the Army unit being an early example along with the skirmish at the graveyard. The bloodbath that occurs as the stronger gang wipes out the other is also much harsher under Leone's gaze. While there's no blood, it's just executed all so brutally and given a tragic air that isn't nearly as present in _Yojimbo_. There's also the hints at social observations and a changing age in _Yojimbo_ that are absent in _Dollars_, namely the way peasants and other lower-class folk are willing to look for any sort of work that at least guarantees a better life, while Leone keeps the story focused on the closed circle of the town (you wonder if a bigger budget and the ambitions he showed with his later work like _Once Upon a Time in the West_ might have convinced him to do something of that himself at the risk of bloating the film).

On a stranger note, I couldn't help but realize that a certain musical riff in the score for _Yojimbo _sounds familiar, namely that which plays during the scenes with Seibei's faction, most prominently during the scene where Sanjuro is offered entertainment at his place. Then I realized that it sounds just like the Cartoon Cartoons logo theme. I'm not shitting you, it's the same riff.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2019)

Rampant: A-

A South Korean zombie flick with a feudal setting? Sweet! And the movie is worthy of its cool concept!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2019)

Headhunters: A-

It's a very good thriller, although the ending didn't feel... quite right here... It's just tonally at odds with the rest of the movie, although it's not a bad ending on its own at all. Nevertheless, it has an interesting story and good suspense.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2019)

The Dark Crystal: B

I didn't think I'd be able to take the puppetry seriously in this darker and edgier kind of movie, but it really is the heart and soul of the project. Even when the dialogue, voice acting or story stumbled a bit, I was always in awe of its technical achievements.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2019)

Gotta check the Dark Crystal. I barely remember the first since it scared me as a kid but the trailers for this one are just pouring with love for practical effects.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2019)

Black Eagle: B-

This movie has a 3.8/10 on IMDB, but I don't really know why as it's a perfectly adequate action movie, starring Sho Kosugi and Jean-Claude Van Damme (who's the villain).


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 9, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Black Eagle: B-
> 
> This movie has a 3.8/10 on IMDB, but I don't really know why as it's a perfectly adequate action movie, starring Sho Kosugi and Jean-Claude Van Damme (who's the villain).


The plot makes sense?

You can clearly see the fights...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> The plot makes sense?
> 
> You can clearly see the fights...



I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not, because I had no difficulty seeing the fights (as average as they were) and understood the plot (as average as it was).


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2019)

Fearless Hyena: B-/B

This was made during Jackie Chan's "Drunken Master" period, but while it's probably one of his weaker works in this area, it's still pretty good.


----------



## Sickick (Jun 10, 2019)

The do over: B-

Good movie if you have nothing else to watch and you're simply bored out of ur mind. Don't go in with high expectations of getting full blown laugh and giggles, it's pretty mediocre.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2019)

Wheels on Meals: B

Jackie Chan really is amazing. The final fight between Jackie and Benny the Jet is often regarded as the best fight scene of all time. I don't know if I agree with this, but it's pretty spectacular.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2019)

Godzilla: King of the Monsters

8/10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2019)

White people, explain yourselves! Why has this forum completely ignored this mini series.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2019)

Cannibal! The Musical - B



~Gesy~ said:


> White people, explain yourselves! Why has this forum completely ignored this mini series.



.... Why have you ignored it? It's rare for me to watch any mini-series... especially ones that will make me sad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2019)

You're off the hook

What about you @Rukia !


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Cannibal! The Musical - B
> 
> 
> 
> .... Why have you ignored it? It's rare for me to watch any mini-series... especially ones that will make me sad.



Don't all those shitty movies make you sad?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> White people, explain yourselves! Why has this forum completely ignored this mini series.



Cuz you need to adjust the screen brightness to see it. Nobody has time for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 13, 2019)

I've got one episode left of When They See Us and it's amazing. The first two episodes were heartbreaking. Brutalvas fuck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Don't all those shitty movies make you sad?



Anger is not sadness. Plus, I don't watch as many bad movies anymore. I skipped "Dark Phoenix" and probably wont go to the theaters again this week.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Anger is not sadness. Plus, I don't watch as many bad movies anymore. I skipped "Dark Phoenix" and probably wont go to the theaters again this week.



Lol, just how bad Dark Phoenix is if even Martial skips it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Lol, just how bad Dark Phoenix is if even Martial skips it.



I've just a reached a point where I don't want to spend money on a bad film. If I had friends who wanted to see it badly enough, then I'd go. I'll probably watch it on DVD. 

When it comes to mini-series though, I struggle with them because it's hard for me not to binge watch, but I also don't like being depressed for a prolonged amount of time. "The Haunting of Hill House" was a great mini-series, but it's so aggressively dark and depressing throughout 90% of each episode that I started to grow depressed -- which even the happy ending didn't pull me out of... although that might have also been because the ending to that show sucked, happy or not. 

So to me, watching an effective depressing mini-series is even harder than watching a terrible movie.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2019)

I love bittersweet or downright sad endings. It means they had succeeded in making me emotionally invested enough to care and feel for the characters. Usually these are the works I will remember vividly for a long time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2019)

Yasha said:


> I love bittersweet or downright sad endings. It means they had succeeded in making me emotionally invested enough to care and feel for the characters. Usually these are the works I will remember vividly for a long time.



I do too, as long as they feel right for the story that's being told, but there is a difference to me between a movie being bittersweet and sad and a TV series being bittersweet and sad.

With a movie, you just spend 2-3 hours on it tops. With a TV series, it will drag you through the mud for an extended period of time -- whether it's a 5-10+ hour long bingewatch or 1 hour every week for months. 

Obviously not everyone will feel that way. I just personally don't like it.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 13, 2019)

Holy fuck, the last episode of When They See Us, man. That shit was actually though to get through. Devastating stuff.



The story itself is just scary. How anyone involved with the police and prosecution could let something with this happen as late as in 1989 is nothing less than shocking. 

Superb series, with Jharrel Jerome standing out as one hell of an actor. Crazy good performance. 9/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2019)

Looking forward to men in black tanking.

Unnecessary movie that no one asked for!


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I do too, as long as they feel right for the story that's being told, but there is a difference to me between a movie being bittersweet and sad and a TV series being bittersweet and sad.
> 
> With a movie, you just spend 2-3 hours on it tops. With a TV series, it will drag you through the mud for an extended period of time -- whether it's a 5-10+ hour long bingewatch or 1 hour every week for months.
> 
> Obviously not everyone will feel that way. I just personally don't like it.



What are the saddest series you have seen?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2019)

John Wick 3 and Godzilla, which one will you enjoy most if the dialogues are in a language unknown to you?

They only show them in German here.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2019)

Yasha said:


> What are the saddest series you have seen?



HMMMMMMMMMMMMM...

Keeping in mind that I normally just avoid series with this kind of reputation (like "When They See Us")... or I simply stop watching them when I realize what kind of tone they're going for... I can only think of seeing two really sad mini-series -- "Haunting of Hill House" and "The Terror"... although I guess "Game of Thrones" counts too.  

I would say that "The Terror" is technically more depressing, as I was familiar with the real-story and you know that as bad as things are early on... it's going to get worse... and it's not going to end on a happy note for anyone... "The Haunting of Hill" house at least has some hope that good will triumph over evil, etc. Yet bizarrely, "The Haunting of Hill House" still upset me a lot more. I assume it's because "The Terror" was paced in such a way that it wasn't always being depressing. 

The content often surrounds the crews coming up with possible solutions and fighting for their survival, with plenty of hope spots. "The Haunting of Hill House" focuses on a dysfunctional family tearing into each-other and letting each-other down... and then doing it again... and then again... and occasionally they're terrorized by a ghost... and then they tear into each-other some more. At no point do they ever mount a counter-attack or even a defense against the calamities that they encounter, so it's just a perpetual state of depression. Plus, the happy ending (which was apparently supposed to be a downer before the director realized it was too much) was so poorly handled that it failed to balance things out. 

Both shows are great though and I'd recommend them. I'll probably see Season 2 of "The Terror", even though it presumably has nothing to do with the Franklin Expedition. 

Despite its reputation, I don't consider "Game of Thrones" to be depressing. The ending arguably pushed it into this kind of territory, but the ending was also so clumsily handled that I ended the show more bemused at the backlash than saddened by the actual resolution.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2019)

Yasha said:


> John Wick 3 and Godzilla, which one will you enjoy most if the dialogues are in a language unknown to you?
> 
> They only show them in German here.



"John Wick 3" -- as so much screen-time is dedicated to action... and it's just the better movie. "Godzilla" somehow confused me in my native language, but is more dialogue/plot heavy than people seem to realize... Plus, while I'm fond of it myself, it's really only for Godzilla fanboys.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> Holy fuck, the last episode of When They See Us, man. That shit was actually though to get through. Devastating stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man. Heartbreaking stuff. Wise got it the worst just for looking out for a friend


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2019)

No such thing as too many Black Christmas remakes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2019)

As for the earlier discussion.  Similar to yasha I enjoy when a movie makes me feel a sense of sadness..or anything really. 

Too much happiness bore me


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2019)

The Strange Color of Your Body's Tears: No rating

From the guys who brought you "Amer", this is... equally surreal, equally slow paced, equally incomprehensible, equally hypnotic, equally beautiful, equally psychedelic, equal... just equal, I had more-or-less the same reaction. I was enthralled during parts, bored during other parts. It's very arthouse, even though this is arguably a little bit more of a horror flick than "Amer" was. Not my kind of movie, but it is what it is and I respect it more than I like it.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> As for the earlier discussion.  Similar to yasha I enjoy when a movie makes me feel a sense of sadness..or anything really.
> 
> Too much happiness bore me



Films that make you cry are like women that make you cry. They are hurtful but they become part of who you are. Most cheerful films are forgettable, as if they never existed, because happiness is short-lived while sadness stays with you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Films that make you cry are like women that make you cry. They are hurtful but they become part of who you are. Most cheerful films are forgettable, as if they never existed, because happiness is short-lived while sadness stays with you.



and yet you still have not seen "Carnosaur".


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2019)

I don't wanna become a Carnosaur, thank you but no thank you.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 14, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> The Strange Color of Your Body's Tears: No rating
> 
> From the guys who brought you "Amer", this is... equally surreal, equally slow paced, equally incomprehensible, equally hypnotic, equally beautiful, equally psychedelic, equal... just equal, I had more-or-less the same reaction. I was enthralled during parts, bored during other parts. It's very arthouse, even though this is arguably a little bit more of a horror flick than "Amer" was. Not my kind of movie, but it is what it is and I respect it more than I like it.



Like Amer it's as amazing as it is unique and different. Top notch! Thought Let the Corpses Tan is also amazing, but very different despite carrying many of the same traits of weirdness and psychedelia. But unlike Amer and TSCOYBT it's not a neo-giallo, but more of a western movie. Fun stuff, but if one want a plot that you can follow and so on then look somewhere else. But I love their weirdness to death.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2019)

Saw someone highly praised Let the Corpses Tan. Watched it for 5 minutes, straight to recycle bin.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Saw someone highly praised Let the Corpses Tan. Watched it for 5 minutes, straight to recycle bin.



If it's anything like Amer or TSCOYBT, then it's really only for people who like avant-garde stuff, where surreal or esoteric imagery serves in place of the story. 

Like I said, not really my cup of tea, but I do appreciate a lot of the artistry behind it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2019)

Anybody planning on seeing "Murder Mystery" on netflix?

I'm obviously a sucker for murder mysteries, even comedic ones... but Adam Sandler has burned me too many times in the past. I used to be a fan, until either his movies got bad or I grew up from that kind of comedy, but I'd still watch his really bad films out of morbid curiosity... but "Grown Ups 2" made me so angry that I gave up on his films, even passing on the ones that have some kind of acclaim. 

So I dunno...


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> If it's anything like Amer or TSCOYBT, then it's really only for people who like avant-garde stuff, where surreal or esoteric imagery serves in place of the story.
> 
> Like I said, not really my cup of tea, but I do appreciate a lot of the artistry behind it.



I don't buy that. You can be artistic and still be able to tell a good story. They are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2019)

Yasha said:


> I don't buy that. You can be artistic and still be able to tell a good story. They are not mutually exclusive.



I agree, but it's just a different kind of storytelling. I really think there should be a genre called artsploitation. There are various forms of exploitation that focus on gore, sex... black people... Bruce Lee... but here are movies where it's obvious that the filmmakers understood the arthouse crowd enough to manipulate them into seeing "depth" or "substance" (that probably isn't there) using provocative imagery.

That's how I view a lot of Terrence Malick movies, Godard's movies, "Amer" and its kind, "Visitor Q"... "The Other Side of the Wind" (although it's possible that Orson Welles was satirizing it). 

I don't even look down on it, as I think exploitation is an artform of itself, but I personally would rather arthouse films with legit substance -- "400 Blows", "8 1/2", "Citizen Kane", "Carnosaur 3: Primal Species", "Rashomon" "Ikiru", even "Aguirre, the Wrath of God".

Of course, I'd really prefer "Jaws" over any of them...


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> That's how I view a lot of Terrence Malick movies


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2019)

Didi said:


>



Eh, "Carnosaur 2" is the superior artform.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I agree, but it's just a different kind of storytelling. I really think there should be a genre called artsploitation. There are various forms of exploitation that focus on gore, sex... black people... Bruce Lee... but here are movies where it's obvious that the filmmakers understood the arthouse crowd enough to manipulate them into seeing "depth" or "substance" (that probably isn't there) using provocative imagery.
> 
> That's how I view a lot of Terrence Malick movies, Godard's movies, "Amer" and its kind, "Visitor Q"... "The Other Side of the Wind" (although it's possible that Orson Welles was satirizing it).
> 
> ...



If I want beautiful imagery, I'd just watch one of the BBC documentaries, not any of these pretentious craps you just named. Films like Eraserhead are the equivalent of splashing bright colours on a canvas and calling it art.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2019)

Yasha said:


> If I want beautiful imagery, I'd just watch one of the BBC documentaries, not any of these pretentious craps you just named. Films like Eraserhead are the equivalent of splashing bright colours on a canvas and calling it art.



Which list of "pretentious crap"? The one with "400 Blows" or the one with "Visitor Q"?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Which list of "pretentious crap"? The one with "400 Blows" or the one with "Visitor Q"?



Terrence Malick's, etc.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2019)

The Pyramid: No rating

I... actually gave up trying to watch this... I expected a bad horror movie based on its imdb rating, but I also expected a bad horror movie that took place in an actual f@cking pyramid, like that other bad horror movie called "The Pyramid". 

This ended up being about an... evil toy pyramid? The fuck!? It's just kind of boring and bad and my stomach doesn't feel right and it's playing in the background as I type this and... I don't want to watch it anymore.



Yasha said:


> Terrence Malick's, etc.



Ah.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2019)

The Wandering Earth: B

A Chinese epic science fiction film that's apparently the 2nd highest grossing Chinese flick of all time. It does sport some eye rolling cliches, but it's fast paced and fun. Furthermore, the concept is kind of unique, especially compared to the blockbusters of today. But I can't pretend that this is anything more than basic entertainment, although I don't think that's a bad thing to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 16, 2019)

Arctic - 10/10.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 16, 2019)

Some of the movies I've watched this weekend:
*
John Wick: Chapter 3 - Parabellum*
I love where this shit is going and John Wick are a massive step in the right direction as far as American action movies goes. Loved that obvious homage to The Villainess. So cool!

*Avengement*
I'm a huge fan of Scott Adkins and this is Scott Adkins near his best. A proper banger. Mental fucking Adkins! Glorious action flick. Directed by Jesse V. Johnson, the man behind the recent Scott Adkins movies Triple Threat, The Debt Collector and Accident Man, all really awesome films. Looking forward to Scott Adkins in Yip Man 4. Should be loads and loads of fun. Hope he's got a big role.

*The Meg*
Decent enough monster movie that feels like a modern day Jaws, albeit not 1/10 as good. Always love me some Jason Statham, and I'll gladly see more of both Bingbing Li and Ruby Rose. But this movie could've done with more blood, and should've been cut 20-25 minutes for sure.

*I Am Mother*
Good sci-fi thriller. Another success for Netflix.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2019)

Godzilla King of the Monsters: B-/B


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 17, 2019)

Long Shot - 9/10.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 18, 2019)

Spiderman Into the Spiderverse - 10/10


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 18, 2019)

Dark Phoenix - C

I went into this movie with expectations low based on reviews.  People seemed to have their knives out for this one months before it even came out.   Despite it's faults I was entertained and found it was not the trainwreck I was led to believe.  Sophie Turner does a stellar job as Jean Grey/Phoenix.  The rest of the cast is good as well. CGI looked good.

It's sort of like this movie is doomed to begin with.  Like they are giving us a movie no one really wanted.  Fans of the movie franchise are going to think well they already did Phoenix before and they are not really giving us the going out with a bang for the franchise finale.  There is a nice moment with Charles and Erik at the end however.  X-Men are going to Disney so a lot of people are going to wonder why bother.  Fans of the source material are also going to be less than happy.  Kinberg said he wanted to do this over to get it right.  So there is going to be Lilandra, and the Hellfire Club and all that right?  Well no.  Not sure how many of the general audience will want to go see this as it is just okay.  And with so many other comic movies out there already this year I don't know why they would bother.

It's a shorter film.  It's feels like it ends when things really get going.   I guess I am used to 2 1/2 hour comic book films and longer (curse you MCU).  Characters are supposed to be 10yrs older than last one but they certainly don't look it.  Maybe use some of that $200M budget on makeup dept.

I would say I liked this film better than AoA and X3, but not really as good as some of the best ones.  More like on par with The Wolverine.  It's an okay film but a classic story like The Phoenix Saga deserved so much better.


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2019)

Falling Down, 9/10
Douglas and Duvall are great in this


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2019)

The Raven: B-/B

The 1960's film by Roger Corman, starring Vincent Price, Peter Lorre, Boris Karloff, Jack Nicholson and Hazel Court... This cast is f@cking awesome. It's pretty silly and not all of the humor holds up, but it's still an interesting alternative to the more serious Poe flicks of the time (usually with this same cast).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2019)

Toy Story 4 - 9/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2019)

Rammbock: B-

Not a bad Zombie film.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2019)

Evangelion on Netflix!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2019)

Child's Play remake: B

It was fun.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2019)

Heard it also did the "stranger things" thing


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Heard it also did the "stranger things" thing



It does... but it doesn't do it that much. In fact, it's limited to one scene that doesn't really go anywhere, lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2019)

Cold Pursuit: B


----------



## Yasha (Jun 21, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Toy Story 4 - 9/10.



Is out? Omg


----------



## Yasha (Jun 22, 2019)

@Rukia @Detective @~Gesy~ @MartialHorror

The girl in Stranger Things is growing up properly. I'm excited.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2019)

Never change, Yash.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2019)

When Yasha says it "its never change Yash"..when I say it its "keep your kids away" smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2019)

*Child's Play*

It is good

*B+*


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> When Yasha says it "its never change Yash"..when I say it its "keep your kids away" smh



Double standards OP


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

Detective said:


> Never change, Yash.


why did we get linked?  Are we supposed to cheerlead Yasha or something?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2019)

Gremlins: B+/A-


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 23, 2019)

Hotel Mumbai - 10/10.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Double standards OP



Only one of them is a genius level serial killer, with the money and means to track you down. The other is a broke college age super pedo from NYC.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2019)

What's a super pedo? Pedo with Super powers?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2019)

Bridge of Dragons: C

It's a bad Dolph Lungren movie, but I have to admit... it kept me entertained in spite of -- and sometimes because of -- the badness. It's pretty strange, as the world it takes place in makes no f@cking sense. I mean -- there is a scene where villains are bartering horses for women, but there are working cars just laying about. It's kind of a post-apocalyptic movie, where "the future meets the past" and... the setting doesn't make any sense, but it's pretty fascinating. 

Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa plays the villain a lot, but this is one of the few times where he uses his normal voice when doing so. I'm used to him using thick accents and intense enunciation, but he talks normally. Have you ever seen him in interviews? Or that strange surfing movie from the 1990's? I remember being blown away when I heard his actual voice for the first time, as I always assumed he talked like "YOUR SOUL IS.... MIIIIIINE!"

Anyway, it's a bad movie that has its heart in the right place, so I got some enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 24, 2019)

*Stagecoach (1939)*
John Ford is a legend for good reason, and any aspiring filmmaker would do themselves a favor by watching as many of his best movies as they can. You can learn a lot about how to make one just by watching a master craftsman at work. The movie is about more than a journey by a varied group of people, it's a social commentary featuring a cross-section of society that remains relevant today. One can see the influence of the famous chase sequence on George Miller, and in a film that can seem dated in many respects, you can't help but still enjoy the hell of out what should have been the story's climax. Unfortunately, we have to have John Wayne (who became a movie star with the success of this picture) finish off his own little subplot, one that feels anticlimactic after what just came before it. Still, regardless of that last bit, it's a piece of cinema that's worth watching at least once in your life.

*Double Indemnity (1944)*
The classic that defined film noir as a genre proper in Hollywood, what does one make of Billy Wilder's _Double Indemnity _after all these years and in light of its reputation? As with _The Searchers_, a first time viewer must be cautious, lest they be swayed either by the film's legacy or disappointed due to a lack of appreciation for its context and significance. Our protagonist is bored, arrogant, and only somewhat aware of how stupid he's being, but quiet desperation and lust have a bad habit of leading to questionable decisions. The infamous femme fatale as portrayed by Stanwyck is a sexual animal (despite not actually doing too much of anything overt), yet I can't tell whether it was because I already had an idea of where things were going or because I'm shallow, but she came off as too untrustworthy from the start given the sleaze that drips off the character. Robinson manages to come off as a memorable supporting character with his charismatic performance, and you can't help but like a guy who outright calls himself a great man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> When Yasha says it "its never change Yash"..when I say it its "keep your kids away" smh



I patiently wait until they grow up, so technically I am not. I just have good eyes to spot kids with potential to be the next Natalie Portman.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2019)

Natalie never reached her potential imo. The latter half of her career has been hit or miss .


----------



## Didi (Jun 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Natalie never reached her potential imo. The latter half of her career has been hit or miss .



Yeah, I feel like she peaked in Black Swan and then kind of... fell off the radar


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2019)

best movie villain of the year so far:  Ghidorah


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Natalie never reached her potential imo. The latter half of her career has been hit or miss .



I think she stopped caring as much about her career after marriage.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Natalie never reached her potential imo. The latter half of her career has been hit or miss .



Portman? She must be minted and happily married by now. That's maybe why she's not bothered now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2019)

Executioners: B

This is a sequel to "The Heroic Trio" and... it's pretty f@cking sloppy as a movie, with a tone that's somehow just as campy as the first film, yet significantly gloomier. The plot is a mess, the character development often makes no sense. At times, it really feels like the filmmakers had a post apocalyptic script that was converted into a sequel, as characters often don't behave like they did in the original film.

Yet I enjoyed this movie for a few reasons
-- Anita Mui, Michelle Yeoh and Maggie Cheung all are way too charismatic. 
-- The action scenes are a lot of fun. 
-- This movie isn't afraid to take some serious risks. I was shocked by certain character deaths.

It's not a good movie, but it is fun in its own way.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 25, 2019)

Martial, you think this has been the worst year for movies in quality so far?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2019)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Martial, you think this has been the worst year for movies in quality so far?



I don't know, as I've spent most of 2019 avoiding the bad ones. But this Summer has to be one of the worst, as most of the blockbusters are failing to connect and this is probably the first time in my life where I would've willfully turned down sequels to MIB and X-Men.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 25, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't know, as I've spent most of 2019 avoiding the bad ones. But this Summer has to be one of the worst, as most of the blockbusters are failing to connect and this is probably the first time in my life where *I would've willfully turned down sequels to MIB and X-Men.*



Do you think in these two examples, it's the studios just been lazy and churning these out for a quick cashgrab with no real story? Also been hearing bad SJW influences in these and a few others.

I don't cinema go much anyway, but certainly has been the most underwhelming summer as you've said. Feels like directors and producers don't give a shit anymore.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2019)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Do you think in these two examples, it's the studios just been lazy and churning these out for a quick cashgrab with no real story? Also been hearing bad SJW influences in these and a few others.
> 
> I don't cinema go much anyway, but certainly has been the most underwhelming summer as you've said. Feels like directors and producers don't give a shit anymore.



I'm always wary of complaints of "SJW" influences because it's hard not to sound like a sexist asshole when doing so. I haven't either of them though, so I really can't tell you. It's possible that "Dark Phoenix" was really a casualty of the Disney-Fox merger, as from what I hear, it seems like the ending was rushed to give forced resolution. I do remember talks that this was supposed to be a trilogy, prior to Disney taking over.

I don't think these are quick cash grabs, as even the worst of them are too expensive and had lengthy production schedules. I just think above everything, it's becoming more and more difficult to do a franchise like this. "Endgame" may have been awesome, but part of me worries that it's done some damage to the industry as a whole, as how is anyone going to top it in sheer spectacle? But hell, they have to try, so the emphasis tends to be on emulating that same formula.

From what I hear, the director of MIB4 wanted a more serious film, but the producer wanted more of a comedy. Would it surprise you if the reason for that was because they're trying to emulate Marvel's more humorous formula?

From what I hear, "Dark Phoenix" was originally supposed to be smaller in scale, focusing more on the story -- only for behind the scenes problems to derail that idea. 

So quick cash grabs? No. But the recipe for success right now requires a lot more money and it's much harder for CGI to impress these days. This summer is arguably the beginning of the collapse, as studios are realizing that franchises and brands aren't enough anymore.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Executioners: B
> 
> This is a sequel to "The Heroic Trio" and... it's pretty f@cking sloppy as a movie, with a tone that's somehow just as campy as the first film, yet significantly gloomier. The plot is a mess, the character development often makes no sense. At times, it really feels like the filmmakers had a post apocalyptic script that was converted into a sequel, as characters often don't behave like they did in the original film.
> 
> ...



The Heroic Trio was so good. One of its kind.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2019)

Ghostbusters 2: B



Yasha said:


> The Heroic Trio was so good. One of its kind.



my favorite scene is when the skeleton has wrapped itself around Michelle Yeoh to control her. It's such a phony looking effect, but Yeoh is doing her absolute best to sell us on it.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 26, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Ghostbusters 2: B



Boy, are you lenient. While I wouldn't consider it terrible, the movie feels rather lifeless and uninspired. On top of being a retread (although the villain manages to make an impression), the film lacks bite. Murray's Venkman feels like a cuddly dog rather than the scoundrel he was in the first one, and honestly, that just messes with the team dynamics. You can tell they were more focused on merchandising and special effects at the cost of the chemistry between cast members and writing that defined what the fans really loved.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2019)

Kuromaku said:


> Boy, are you lenient. While I wouldn't consider it terrible, the movie feels rather lifeless and uninspired. On top of being a retread (although the villain manages to make an impression), the film lacks bite. Murray's Venkman feels like a cuddly dog rather than the scoundrel he was in the first one, and honestly, that just messes with the team dynamics. You can tell they were more focused on merchandising and special effects at the cost of the chemistry between cast members and writing that defined what the fans really loved.



Nostalgia. I watched both Ghostbusters movies religiously as a kid, long before I knew the difference between good and bad. I do think it's an alright movie, but yeah, I also agree on your points. I'd take it over the 2016 film though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2019)

Black Magic: B

It's strange seeing a Shaw Brothers horror film.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2019)

Rocketman - 8/10.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 27, 2019)

*Apocalypse Earth 2013*

*Scratched that Syfy itch. *
*4/10*


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2019)

Charlie’s Angels looks like crap.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Charlie’s Angels looks like crap.



2001 version?


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Charlie’s Angels looks like crap.



It does, but Naomi Scott, though.
_
*Chef's Kiss*_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2019)

Detective said:


> It does, but Naomi Scott, though.
> _
> *Chef's Kiss*_


Very beautiful woman.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2019)

Speedy Jag. said:


> 2001 version?


2019 version.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2019)

Looks made for tv  .

at first I was wondering "can a Charlie's Angels movie even be made in 2019?" but the name "Charlie" seems to be metaphorical so I guess that's ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jun 27, 2019)

Gesy just mad as fuck that the film wasn't called Charlie's Junior High Angels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2019)

Triple Threat: C+

Despite having the coolest collection of martial arts stars ever (Iko Uwais, Tony Jaa, Scott Adkins, Michael Jai White, Jeeja Yanin, Tiger Chen... and more...), the movie is just OK.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Ghostbusters 2: B
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite scene is when the skeleton has wrapped itself around Michelle Yeoh to control her. It's such a phony looking effect, but Yeoh is doing her absolute best to sell us on it.



RIP Anita Mui. She was gorgeous.

Has anyone seen You Shall Not Grow Old? I am not a fan of war movie, but Germany is kind of _the_ place to see it, and it's directed by Peter Jackson.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2019)

UGH, I hate threads getting closed on me. 



Yasha said:


> RIP Anita Mui. She was gorgeous.
> 
> Has anyone seen You Shall Not Grow Old? I am not a fan of war movie, but Germany is kind of _the_ place to see it, and it's directed by Peter Jackson.



Wasn't she supposed to be in "House of Flying Daggers", but she died shortly before production? I remember thinking that a lot of the 3rd act felt like it was missing a lot of content.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2019)

Detective said:


> It does, but Naomi Scott, though.
> _
> *Chef's Kiss*_



I'd buy her unwashed stocking if it's up for sale


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 29, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Has anyone seen You Shall Not Grow Old? I am not a fan of war movie, but Germany is kind of _the_ place to see it, and it's directed by Peter Jackson.



_They Shall Not Grow Old_? Yeah, it was fascinating as both a form of oral history and technical display. Despite not being particularly structured, it managed to hold my attention, and the work they did to bring old footage to life was impressive as hell. Makes me curious to see how this sort of thing might be applied to historical footage in general and how one might use it to teach history in a way that doesn't feel technologically quaint while bringing cinematic hyperrealism to the past.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 29, 2019)

*The Night of the Hunter (1955)*
What to make of this? It's a lovely film to look at, and Robert Mitchum is pretty damn chilling as the sinister preacher to end all sinister preachers (complete with his infamous tattooed knuckles). yet, as with _Stagecoach_, it's an otherwise excellent film that perhaps goes on a tad too long. I understand that the original novel was like that, but adaptations don't have to be completely faithful. I also understand that there was a point to be made about society and hypocrisy, of which Harry Powell is but a horrifying symptom, yet the story feels like it's going through an overlong epilogue once the villain is apprehended and John reveals the truth about where the money is hidden to the authorities. I suppose that a modern attempt at remaking the same story might opt to take the Hollywood path of an explosive finale where every plotline gets tied up in a neat bow. It's a conundrum how to handle the last act. Regardless, it's a fine movie, even with the ending that just goes on to emphasize the lessons in this morality tale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2019)

If you only watched American films you'd think that World War II is the only war that happened.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 29, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> If you only watched American films you'd think that World War II is the only war that happened.



Dear dear sweet Gesy. That's naive thinking bruh.

In Hollywood movies:
Americans wins all wars by default
Americans always get the girl (to romance or fuck)
Americans always make a success of their companies eventually
Americans are the funniest people in the room
Americans win all the important races in their corresponding vehicles
Etc etc etc....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2019)

Eko Eko Azarak 2: Birth of a Wizard: C+/B-

It has some cool kills and plays out more like a Terminator clone, but it's too short to be boring... or especially memorable. It has better production values than its predecessor, but I think I liked the first one a bit more.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 30, 2019)

Aladdin - 7/10.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 30, 2019)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Dear dear sweet Gesy. That's naive thinking bruh.
> 
> In Hollywood movies:
> Americans wins all wars by default
> ...


In Hong kong movies....

In Indian movies...

In Japanese movies....


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2019)

My Lucky Stars: B-

I liked it more than I did the first time I saw it. In the west, the film was promoted as a Jackie Chan actioner, but it's more of a Sammo Hung comedy that... sometimes has Jackie Chan appearing for a bad-ass action scene. 

Sammo Hung has an... interesting... taste in humor.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2019)

The Dark (2018)

8/10


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 1, 2019)

Y'all need to watch The Ornithologist


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2019)

Spiderman: Far From Home: B

The second is a lot more interesting than the first half, as that's when the movie starts finding its own identity. The first half isn't bad thanks to the stellar cast, whose chemistry keeps it afloat, but it... routine? I guess? The humor was very hit-or-miss and some of the writing is horribly contrived, but Mysterio ended up being a lot of fun and the finale was pretty awesome. 

It's a hard movie not to spoil, even though you know exactly where they're going with it just from the previews... but overall, it's a worthy sequel.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2019)

MidSommar looks like a remake of the Wicker Man.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2019)

^Going to see it tomorrow night.

Hopefully it leaves me very disturbed like Hereditary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2019)

A Dark Song: B+


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 3, 2019)

I saw midsommar opening night.

 / 10

This is the classic followup trip after a huge debut like hereditary; the movie's twice as long as it needs to be, the writer-director's confident but also wandering, gets lackadaisical with keeping things and themes and characters in line with what's happening on screen. The first half is engaging on an emotional level, the rest is a little flabby and been there done that and I wasn't emotionally involved. Don't want to undersell it because it's another good horror movie from this writer-director, but


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2019)

Death Ship: C+


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2019)

Frontier(s): B-

As much as I enjoy a good blood bath, I'm not really crazy about films which draw too much inspiration from "Texas Chainsaw Massacre"... which is strange, because I love "Texas Chainsaw Massacre". It's a decent French horror flick though, armed with plenty of gory kills.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2019)

The Hazing: B


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2019)

I watched Yesterday.

It was pretty good.

B-


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2019)

Page 666


----------



## Didi (Jul 6, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Page 666



we're at page 267


----------



## Yasha (Jul 6, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Page 666



I just licked Isabela Moner's photo. Hallelujah.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2019)

Circle (2015): D+

I like the concept, where 50 people wake up in a room and have to play "Who has to die?", while trying to solve the mystery of who abducted them and why they're there. But in the end, the movie was just people acting like assholes and never quite realizing that acting like assholes is probably going to get them killed next. Then the ending made he go "Huh?", instead of the intended "Oh shit!".


----------



## Mob (Jul 6, 2019)

10/10 for battle angel alita, my favorite movie of the year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 7, 2019)

John Wick: Chapter 3 - Parabellum

Delivered on what I wanted.

10/10


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 7, 2019)

True Believer (1989) - 7.5-8/10
This legal/crime drama was elevated by great performances from James Wood and a young Robert Downey Jr as well as decent direction, turning what would have otherwise been mediocre execution from an average-looking script into a good and sympathetic film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2019)

Bandits, Prostitutes and Silver: B-

It's an OK kung fu flick. The director was actually a woman -- a rarity back... er, to this day -- and it's sort of funny how the film flaunts this. The opening credits showcase the entire cast all making their goofiest derp faces in what is supposed to be a bleak, depressing melodrama. But then it shows her when the "Directed by" subtitle comes up and she's looking quite photogenic. To her credit, the final shot of the movie was pretty powerful and will likely be what I remember most about it.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2019)

Saw Midsommar.

Not sure what rating to give to be honest. Well put together film but totally shocked me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2019)

Is Midsommar worth seeing in theaters? I'll see it for sure, but I can't decide if I'll like it more as a rental or a theatrical viewing? "Hereditary" was worth seeing in theaters... "Mother" was worth seeing on DVD... "Suspiria" is another one where I'm glad I waited until DVD, even though I liked it. I can't really tell which one of those is most comparable to "Midsommar", if any of them are.

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon: A-

This actually got me into wuxia and strangely... I kind of feel like this would've made for a better mini-series, or maybe even a series of films... but it still has the magic that wooed me back in 2001.


----------



## Slice (Jul 8, 2019)

John Wick 3 - 4/5

Good, but not as good as the first two.
Highly entertaining.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 8, 2019)

*Nymphomaniac Volume 1*- Sex/10


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Is Midsommar worth seeing in theaters? I'll see it for sure, but I can't decide if I'll like it more as a rental or a theatrical viewing? "Hereditary" was worth seeing in theaters... "Mother" was worth seeing on DVD... "Suspiria" is another one where I'm glad I waited until DVD, even though I liked it. I can't really tell which one of those is most comparable to "Midsommar", if any of them are.
> 
> Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon: A-
> 
> This actually got me into wuxia and strangely... I kind of feel like this would've made for a better mini-series, or maybe even a series of films... but it still has the magic that wooed me back in 2001.



Looks more like Us to me.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2019)

Spider-Man FFH: A+


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Looks more like Us to me.



"Us" was a straight up thriller though. Everyone keeps saying "Midsommar" is "not your typical horror film"... or that it's arthouse... or drama... or scary... 

Actually, "not your typical *insert genre here*" is a phrase that's beginning to piss me off because it demeans the genre.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2019)

The trailer looks pretentious. Too heavy-handed on the cult/religious tone for my taste.

I didn't like the final act of Hereditary, and it looks like they bring in the cult element from the get-go for this one.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 9, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> "Us" was a straight up thriller though. Everyone keeps saying "Midsommar" is "not your typical horror film"... or that it's arthouse... or drama... or scary...
> 
> Actually, "not your typical *insert genre here*" is a phrase that's beginning to piss me off because it demeans the genre.



It is more of your typical horror movie than hereditary, which is probably why midsommar got a (slightly) better audience score. Hereditary escalated in a way that wasn't marketed while midsommer is basically what you think it's going to be when all is said and done. It's not broadly different to every other wickerman cult movie. Similar building, similar pacing, similar final act. 

I don't know your tastes. I thought mother! was worthy of a theater watch too (and suspiria). These are all well made interesting horror movies even when they don't pull off the ambitions and you're supposed to be a horror fan. Just like you're "supposed" to be a godzilla fan


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> It is more of your typical horror movie than hereditary, which is probably why midsommar got a (slightly) better audience score. Hereditary escalated in a way that wasn't marketed while midsommer is basically what you think it's going to be when all is said and done. It's not broadly different to every other wickerman cult movie. Similar building, similar pacing, similar final act.
> 
> I don't know your tastes. I thought mother! was worthy of a theater watch too (and suspiria). These are all well made interesting horror movies even when they don't pull off the ambitions and you're supposed to be a horror fan. Just like you're "supposed" to be a godzilla fan



i saw hereditary in theaters and thought it was the best movie of the year. But that wasn't a long movie. I honestly didn't think I would like "Mother", so waited until it was out on hulu (and was surprised that I did like it), whereas "Suspiria" never played near me anyway that I saw. But ultimately, my concern with long movies is that I gotta pee a lot. 

Unfortunately, you probably just relegated "Midsommar" to a rental because of your comparison... What you're comparing it to is great, but now I more-or-less know what to expect for the finale...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> It is more of your typical horror movie than hereditary, which is probably why midsommar got a (slightly) better audience score. Hereditary escalated in a way that wasn't marketed while midsommer is basically what you think it's going to be when all is said and done. It's not broadly different to every other wickerman cult movie. Similar building, similar pacing, similar final act.
> 
> I don't know your tastes. I thought mother! was worthy of a theater watch too (and suspiria). These are all well made interesting horror movies even when they don't pull off the ambitions and you're supposed to be a horror fan. Just like you're "supposed" to be a godzilla fan


I heard it takes an hour for anything to happen in midsommar tho

That daughter already lost her head by that point!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2019)

Damn, there's so many fucking streaming services to keep up with.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 9, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I heard it takes an hour for anything to happen in midsommar tho
> 
> That daughter already lost her head by that point!



Imo midsommar is great for the first half and _then_ starts to slow down. I actually got bored sometime


*Spoiler*: __ 



after the two cultists fall off a cliff in that ritual




after that until the end of the movie is where it slowed down / got repetitive for me. In a weird way it was a bit like Us; a little boring and redundant after shit hits the fan, not before. 2nd act problems.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Imo midsommar is great for the first half and _then_ starts to slow down. I actually got bored sometime
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I enjoyed Us; but will admit it does lose steam as more and more plot is revealed. I wished I relished in that "what is happening?" Vibe a little while longer, but I already figured out the twist half way through.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2019)

Eastern Condors: B

A Sammo Hung... Vietnam war movie?


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 10, 2019)

_*Police Story (1985)*_
Perhaps the most acclaimed of Jackie Chan's movies, I'm surprised I'd never actually gotten around to seeing it despite being familiar with his work since I was a kid. It's a lot of fun so long as you remember that the focus isn't on the performances, writing, or all that other stuff the critics traditionally salivate over. It's seeing fucking awesome stunts that you could have only found in Hong Kong cinema at the time combined with the comedic sensibilities of the old silent funnies. It's a typical 80s action movie taken to a level only its star and director could have pulled off when and where he did. If you're usually not into this sort of stuff, at least check out highlights on the Internet, because you won't find this sort of stunt work in most modern productions.


_*The General (1926)*_
Speaking of silent comedies, Buster Keaton's masterpiece was a fascinating watch. I'm normally not the biggest fan of silent movie slapstick (at least, not since I lost my youthful ability to laugh uproariously when so amused), and I didn't really guffaw (although I did chuckle at times) watching the film so much as appreciate the work that went into it. The movie might be mostly a comedy, but it also is in part a thrill ride, with two major chase sequences that take up much of the story combining laughs with real tension. If you're a film buff, give it a watch. And if you're a fan of slapstick and stunts employed by a master at work, definitely give the late Mr. Keaton a chance.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 10, 2019)

Soapdish - 7.5/10
Plenty of comedic twists

Chaplin - 7.5/10
Robert Downey Jr's performance was great, but the film was riddled with narrative issues.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2019)

Memories of Murder: A-

From the director of "The Host", "Snowpiercer" and "Mother". I don't like this quite as much as those, but it's pretty great too! I still need to see "Okja". I hear his newest film is good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 11, 2019)

I still need to see Snowpiercer. Looks a lot like that one anime that was considered an AoT rip off. Kanabri Something.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 11, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Memories of Murder: A-
> 
> From the director of "The Host", "Snowpiercer" and "Mother". I don't like this quite as much as those, but it's pretty great too! I still need to see "Okja". I hear his newest film is good.



One of the most overrated directors in Korea.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 11, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Memories of Murder: A-
> 
> From the director of "The Host", "Snowpiercer" and "Mother". I don't like this quite as much as those, but it's pretty great too! I still need to see "Okja". I hear his newest film is good.


My favorite work of his.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2019)

Liverbird said:


> My favorite work of his.



I think "The Host" is my personal favorite, although all of his movies are pretty close in terms of quality.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2019)

Climax: No Rating

Another avant-garde arthouse flick that has some elements of horror, but it's very hard to rate. Not my cup of tea, although it's still pretty effective for what it is.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 12, 2019)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Damn, there's so many fucking streaming services to keep up with.



Y'all not waiting to selling your souls for Disney+ yet?!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2019)

Crawl: B

It's a fun, killer alligator movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 13, 2019)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Y'all not waiting to selling your souls for Disney+ yet?!


Fuck the mouse. Come @ me Disney.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 13, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I think "The Host" is my personal favorite, although all of his movies are pretty close in terms of quality.


I have not seen that one yet. Thanks for giving me something to watch I guess.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2019)

Liverbird said:


> I have not seen that one yet. Thanks for giving me something to watch I guess.



Just make sure it's the good Host... not the bad one...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2019)

Finished Geostorm. Would give it about a 6/10.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 13, 2019)

What do you guys think about the Lion King remake?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 13, 2019)

Yasha said:


> What do you guys think about the Lion King remake?


It's going to be average and the singing looks suspect as fuck but it's gonna make bank.

I'll maybe get on download eventually tho.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2019)

Midsommar isn't really a horror

good movie, really enjoyed seeing it in theaters.  Wypipo OP


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2019)

I also saw a few films recently

*The Godfather Part II*

great

*Thief (1981)*

very good

*Zodiac*

very good, possibly great


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2019)

_Annabelle Comes Home_ - 7/10
Surprisingly good. 

_Spider-Man: Far From Home _- 9/10
Best live-action Spider-Man film. Jake G is fantastic as Mysterio.

_Godzilla: King of the Monsters _- 6/10
Good action, really bad story. 

_Midsommar _- 6/10
A disappointment, but an enjoyable one. Florence Pugh is fantastic in this, the cinematography and score are top notch, but the build up goes absolutely nowhere and the middle of the movie is boring as hell. Might like it more after a rewatch though.

_Crawl _- 6/10
Not a good movie by any means, but still enjoyable. 

So far not a good summer for movies. Looking forward to Tarantino's Hollywood movie in 2 weeks though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2019)

Big Bad Wolf: D

It has some cool kills, but can't decide whether it's werewolf schlock or an uncomfortable domestic abuse story.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 16, 2019)

*Johnny Guitar*
Nicholas Ray's unconventional Joan Crawford vehicle is quite an oddly put together film. Crawford looks far too old for the role, which while suggesting no spring chick due to the character having been around for some time, probably wasn't conceived as a visibly older woman. The rest of the performances are just fine, and Crawford does at least give Vienna presence and strength. The real star of the show is Mercedes McCambridge, who plays the antagonistic Emma Small with gusto, stealing every scene she's in. The film's decision to subvert the usual genre conventions surrounding violence seem oddly confused and at times naive given that Vienna seems to want her cake and eat it too after bringing in a gunslinger to protect her interests while also expecting him not to have to resort to violence despite the situation being as unstable as it is. The ending seems oddly upbeat despite the fact that various characters have died violent deaths and Vienna's plans for the future are sorely in question after all that has happened. It's not for everyone, but it definitely stands out among the old Westerns.


----------



## Ae (Jul 16, 2019)

*Another* (2012):

Enjoyed the atmosphere of the show, but fizzled out half way through.


----------



## Detective (Jul 16, 2019)

Ae said:


> *Another* (2012):
> 
> Enjoyed the atmosphere of the show, but fizzled out half way through.



OH SHIT, ITS YOU!

LONG TIME, NO CHAT OLD FRIEND!

BTW, what was your previous username before this recent/new one?

Tetra, is that you?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2019)

Invasion of the Body Snatchers: B

The original! It is more effective when the snatchers act more human than alien.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2019)

Detective said:


> OH SHIT, ITS YOU!
> 
> LONG TIME, NO CHAT OLD FRIEND!
> 
> ...



damn calling massarace Tetra is cold


----------



## Trueno (Jul 17, 2019)

Stuber: A+

Probably the first time I found the lispy guy funny and the two of them actually come off as funny. Very funny but also is a dark action comedy. Some mild gore in one scene.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 17, 2019)

Detective said:


> OH SHIT, ITS YOU!
> 
> LONG TIME, NO CHAT OLD FRIEND!
> 
> ...



Isn't that Stunna?


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jul 17, 2019)

Spider-Man: Far from Home
3.5/10
Tom Holland and Zendaya can't act for their lives, SLJ and Jake Gyllenhaal were clearly bored and didn't want to be there, the film uses the term "Blip" to refer to Thanos's killing of half the universe.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2019)

*The Lion King remake*

Just a few questions after seeing it:
1) Why would the overhunting by the hyenas turn the grassland into wasteland? Had they been eating grass?
2) Why would the cunning Scar let slip the secret at the critical moment, the one secret that made the pride turn on him?
3) Why would the hyenas kill Scar, their only chance (however slim it was) of making a comeback?

6.5/10

Best scene: Timon and Pumbaa singing The Lion Sleeps Tonight


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 18, 2019)

Detective said:


> OH SHIT, ITS YOU!
> 
> LONG TIME, NO CHAT OLD FRIEND!
> 
> ...



Good work, Conan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2019)

The Brutal River: F

a Thai killer crocodile movie... and it sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2019)

ActionHorror. Ready for once upon a time in Hollywood?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> ActionHorror. Ready for once upon a time in Hollywood?



... You're doing that actionhorror thing again?

And f@ck yeah. It's likely my next theatrical experience.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2019)

Well you don’t ever watch martial arts movies.  I have contended for a long time that you chose the wrong name.  But it’s all good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2019)

He doesn't watch Godzilla movies either...


THE SET IS A LIE!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Well you don’t ever watch martial arts movies.  I have contended for a long time that you chose the wrong name.  But it’s all good.



... I watch them all the time... Just look at how many I've written about in the past 3 weeks. 



~Gesy~ said:


> He doesn't watch Godzilla movies either...
> 
> 
> THE SET IS A LIE!



... This is war!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2019)

Martial arts movies is a very scarce genre..it could take me an hour to find the right one and when I do they usually fail to meet my expectations...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Martial arts movies is a very scarce genre..it could take me an hour to find the right one and when I do they usually fail to meet my expectations...



What kind of martial arts movies are you into? Wuxia? Modern? Ole shaw brothers? Genre mixing? Porn? I got your fix, man!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> What kind of martial arts movies are you into? Wuxia? Modern? Ole shaw brothers? Genre mixing? Porn? I got your fix, man!


I keep an open mind. Greatly intense and creative fight choreography  is a must for me. An interesting story and characterizations doesn't hurt either

Favorites include: 36th Chambers of shaolin, Drunkin Master, Chocolate, the Raid series, Enter the Dragon, Fearless and the Ip Man series (Except for the one with Mike Tyson...*shudders*)

Probably gonna tune into one right now actually.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I keep an open mind. Greatly intense and creative fight choreography  is a must for me. An interesting story and characterizations doesn't hurt either
> 
> Favorites include: 36th Chambers of shaolin, Drunkin Master, Chocolate, the Raid series, Enter the Dragon, Fearless and the Ip Man series (Except for the one with Mike Tyson...*shudders*)
> 
> Probably gonna tune into one right now actually.



HMMMMMMMM...

I would recommend "Legendary Weapons of China", "The Shaolin Temple" (with Jet Li), "Last Hurrah for Chivalry", "The Night Comes For Us" and "Duel to the Death" off the top of my head...

And if you want some amazing Mike Tyson action... "China Salesman" with Steven Seagal, but you just have to watch their single... amazing... fight scene that happens within the first 15 minutes. I laughed my ass off- *ahem*, I mean, it's... amazing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2019)

*Toy Story 4* - Good!

Better than Toy Story 3 tbh

*Spider-Man: Far From Home* - ...Meh.

Waiting for these movies to get out from Iron Man's shadow.

*Yesterday* - Meh.

Cute premise wasted with mediocre will-they-won't-they romance.

*Midsommar* - Great.

Ari Aster da god.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2019)

Stunna said:


> *Toy Story 4* - Good!
> 
> Better than Toy Story 3 tbh
> 
> ...



Oh, you changed back to the old username.

How would you rank the 4 Toy Stories?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2019)

Roma: Unknown rating

I think I'd go with an A-, but this really is not my bag, baby. It's definitely the slow paced, high brow melodrama that's going to get a lot of critical attention... and rightfully so, as it is stunningly well made and convincingly acted. Throughout a large portion of it though, I was just kind of bored. However, the emotional pay-off made the viewing worth it. The movie definitely drew some tears out of me and while I doubt I'll ever revisit it, I think I'd settle for an A-.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 20, 2019)

*Beauty and the Beast (1946)*
Despite having been aware of the film for years, I'd never actually gotten around to watching Jean Cocteau's classic. A mere skimming of its surface elements illustrates the influence the film had on Disney's own interpretation of the fairy tale (on that note, I've come across a claim that Walt himself was put off from making an animated film based on the story simply because he felt that he couldn't top Cocteau). The visuals are stunning, the special effects clever (would-be filmmakers would be wise to take note of how they might employ practical effects without the aid of a computer), and the titular Beast endearing in his appearance alone. Yet I suppose that it's a piece of cinema that requires a certain mindset to appreciate. Cocteau implores viewers to approach the movie as they would a fairy tale when they were children, as there is a certain simple logic to such stories, on top of the dream logic that lends itself to the at times eerie atmosphere of it all. Yet I found myself unable to do that, as my cynical adult mind found justification for why others would be suspicious of the Beast and open to murder and robbery, frustrated with Belle's own stupidity and spinelessness, and unable to really buy the love story. Still, Cocteau seems to have himself not been able to entirely overcome his own more cynical sensibilities, as there are hints of a darker undercurrent throughout the movie, and an ending that appears to be only ambiguous in how happy it is (Cocteau himself is quoted as doing this very deliberately). Belle's fairy tale ending seems more like a punishment for her sins despite outward appearances. It's a movie that needs to be watched, but best approached with a child's eye, with the grown up mind not intruding until after all is said and done.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2019)

Hatchet: B

I'm going to try to make this my next Compulsive Franchise Disorder subject.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2019)

Stuber. 7/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2019)

100 Bloody Acres: C


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2019)

Test


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2019)

The Lion King (2019) - 6/10.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2019)

Not gonna lie. Mr. Rogers kinda gave me the creeps growing up. His tone and mannerisms gave of the vibe of sad guy just trying to make it to another tomorrow .


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2019)

Hatchet 2: B-


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2019)

Black Fly: B

Pretty good thriller.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2019)

Hatchet 3: C


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2019)

Nancy Drew and the Hidden Staircase: B-

What am I doing watching Nancy Drew? I have no connection to the books, but... I like mysteries and this got pretty good reviews. It's really more for teenage girls, with some hokey dialogue and a pretty weak mystery, but the movie does have personality and moves at a breezy pace.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 26, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not gonna lie. Mr. Rogers kinda gave me the creeps growing up.



Gesy,  you know it's ok for you to tell us your childhood story you have been keeping inside for so long. That's what internet is for. It's safe behind the anonymity and you need the catharsis. It's not your fault.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2019)

I've shared a lot about my childhood actually


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 26, 2019)

This time around, I watched two Hollywood classics that are described by some as companion films in certain respects. Both came out the same year and featured amazing performances that cancelled each other out at the Academy Awards. Both also depicted the plight of aging actresses in show business, although the divas in question wind up in very different places by the end of their respective stories.

*All About Eve (1950)*
_Eve_, despite its title, is more about Bette Davis' Margo Channing (and to a lesser, but still memorable extent, Anne Baxter's Eve Harrington and George Sanders' Addison DeWitt), although the performances as a whole are good, with an early small role for Marilyn Monroe that already features her making an impression despite her meager screen time. The first hour is good, but nothing too special, as I found myself thinking that surely the movie must be well into its story by that point, but everything from that point onward is gold, with one particular sequence involving a bathroom confrontation, blackmail, and a convenient turn of events being a masterclass in building and defusing tension. By the end of it, I found myself mirroring a character's relieved and slightly mad laughter. Yet, despite the film's cynical tone, I couldn't help but notice the oddly grand musical score, which seems rather ironically placed at times due to its seemingly triumphant, even upbeat tunes. If one were to attempt a modern remake, a more fitting score would be a good place to start, especially given the way the music belies a rather dark final shot. In spite of that though, it's a great film held together by great performances and a great script.

*Sunset Boulevard (1950)*
Billy Wilder's film manages to be even more vicious than _Eve_, ripping at the darker side of Hollywood (a place the other movie pokes fun at through its characters' general disdain for Tinseltown despite being a prestigious film straight out of it starring some of its brightest stars) even as it shines a sympathetic light on some of its worse-off cast-offs. Like Wilder's own _Double Indemnity_, it opens with a hard boiled male narrator, although in contrast to the soon-to-be dead man in that one, the narration in this picture is posthumous. Filled with clever dialogue and Gloria Swanson's iconic performance as Norma Desmond, _Boulevard_ manages to combine noir darkness with tragic drama through the plight of melodramatic leads. The casting is perfect, with the movie not only having cameos from famous (and infamous) luminaries like Cecil B. DeMille and Hedda Hopper, but meaningfully tragic ones by at-the-time forgotten stars like Buster Keaton, on top of the meta narrative posed by the casting of Swanson and Erich von Stroheim. Often darkly comic even as its characters hurtle toward tragedy, the movie lands the ending with one of the most haunting finales you can find in a story populated only with metaphorical ghosts (save the narrator, played by William Holden).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2019)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: A

I loved it, but it's definitely not going to be for everyone. The hardest part about describing it is that it doesn't fall under a specific genre and while Tarantino loves to blend different genres, they're usually rooted around one ("Hateful 8" for example, is either a western or a mystery). This is just a celebration of Hollywood itself, albeit occasionally dabbling in thriller... and the finale is pure Tarantino (for better or worse). But I adored its style, dialogue, strange and eccentric characterizations and I always love the Tarantino'isms.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2019)

Once Upon A Time in Hollywood: A-


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2019)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon 2: Sword of Destiny -- C

It's not bad, but it's not really that good either. The fight scenes are alright, but the visual effects aren't very convincing and the dialogue sounds so awkward. I don't think I would've minded any of these lines if they were subtitled, while Cantonese or Mandarin came out of the actors mouths, but they filmed it in English and it just sounds odd.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 28, 2019)

Dolor y gloria/Pain and Glory - 8/10.


----------



## Detective (Jul 28, 2019)

@Parallax @Yasha @Vault @Rukia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2019)

Looks nuts.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2019)

Got to love some Takeshi Miike!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2019)

A Land Imagined: C

I keep forgetting I saw this... I was looking forward to it, as it sounded like a trippy neo noir and... I guess it was? It was slow, often confusing and I struggled getting emotionally invested, but it does have... something... A strange kind of atmosphere.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 30, 2019)

Murder Mystery: C-

The Adam Sandler netflix comedy. I was really eager to see this, until... I learned it was an Adam Sandler flick... but it's not horrible. Sandler and Jennifer Aniston's characters are really annoying at times and the jokes often/usually misfire on some level, but every once in awhile I'd laugh and... meh, I guess I'm partial to these Hitchcockian/ Agatha Christie concepts. The exotic locations were nice and even though the culprit is pretty easy to identity, the mystery does move at a smooth pace. It's more mediocre than bad, but I'll forget it by the end of this pos --


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2019)

Shaolin Temple 3: Martial Arts of Shaolin: B+

Not as good as the first, better than the 2nd, but still a solid early Jet Li flick. ActionHorror my ass...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Yasha (Aug 1, 2019)

Anna is boring according to most reviews. Has Luc Besson lost his touch?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Anna is boring accordingly to most reviews. Has Luc Besson lost his touch?


Probably.  Hard to be successful in three decades.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2019)

Victor Crowley: B/ maybe even a B+?

This might be my personal favorite of the Hatchet franchise.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 2, 2019)

Think the entire Hatchet series is top notch, but the first and last are my favourites. Love how the directors challenge the special effect guys to get wilder, crazier and bolder with each movie. Special effects are outstanding!


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2019)

I started watching Fleabag and it's really good.  Finished season 1 today.


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 2, 2019)

Gladiator (2000) : 8-8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2019)

Hobbs and Shaw: B

It was fun.


----------



## Trueno (Aug 3, 2019)

Mean Streets: 7.6 out of 10

Really cool old school Italian crime flick. Really opened my eyes on the way people thought back in the early 70s.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2019)

Detective K: The Case of the Virtuous Widow - B

It was silly fun.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 3, 2019)

Into The Spiderverse: B+

Beautiful animation at times, broke the fourth wall in all the right ways, and was just generally entertaining.
Almost felt a bit rushed, though; would have liked some characters to have received more development to make things more impactful.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 4, 2019)

Hobbs & Shaw - 7/10.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

Midsommar, I actually loved it!  It was like a good version of Annihilation.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 4, 2019)

_*Caddyshack*_
For a stellar example of how a film can be not only saved, but perhaps made in editing, look no further than Harold Ramis' 1980 directorial debut. Originally conceived as a coming-of-age comedy that would feature various comedians in supporting roles, the movie that was eventually released to the public was a callback to old comedian cinematic vehicles that provided the barest essentials of a plot as an excuse to let the funny people do their thing. I have to confess one thing: I'm not the biggest fan of 80s comedies. I didn't really care much for _The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai_, and am more amused that roaring with laughter watching classics like _Ghostbusters_ and _The Blues Brothers_. I'm honestly not sure why that is, since I have enough of a funny bone to guffaw at the antics of the Marx Brothers and Abbott and Costello (although I'm not as big on Chaplin or Laurel and Hardy). Maybe it's because I often find myself watching these movies by myself instead of among a crowd, as laughter is often as contagious as the most virulent disease. Still, it's an immensely quotable film, and I suppose that if the humor is right in your wheelhouse, it's something you need to see. Just make sure that your sense of humor aligns with that particular style.

_*Out of the Past*_
Going through all these older films has made me all the more aware of just how omnipresent smoking is in media made before a certain time. It also extends to alcoholic consumption, as characters drink and get behind the wheel with alarming regularity. What Jacques Tourneur's _Out of the Past _does with the vice of tobacco better than the others though is make it look cool. At one point, Robert Mitchum's doomed noir protagonist (because it just isn't noir if the lead isn't headed down a bad road) punches a man's lights out, then with the sort of style that modern films either try too hard to replicate or can only parody, grabs a lighter left on the latter's desk to light up a cigarette for himself. Honestly, words fail me when I try to think up how to properly describe just how awesome Mitchum makes it look. Combine this old school cool with a plot full of twists and amazingly convoluted turns, as well as one of cinema's great femme fatales, and you've got yourself a good time. The film also is the greatest argument I've ever seen for smoking. I swear, if I didn't know better about the health risks and my own breathing issues, I'd have half a mind to light up and brood in the most stylish manner possible.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2019)

Hobbs and Shaw: 8-8.5/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2019)

Hobbs and Shaw - 7/10


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

finished Fleabag

season 2 is the perfect season, hilarious but gut wrenchingly devastating

great show


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2019)

Why Don't you Play in Hell: B+

WTF was up with this movie, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 5, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Into The Spiderverse: B+
> 
> Beautiful animation at times, broke the fourth wall in all the right ways, and was just generally entertaining.
> Almost felt a bit rushed, though; would have liked some characters to have received more development to make things more impactful.



Great movie with some gorgeous details. Like Miles being animated in 12fps while Peter was animated in 24fps. Such a clever and interesting way to do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Aug 5, 2019)

*Snow Flower - 8/10

*


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2019)

Horns: B

Interesting film by Alexander Aja. It's not QUITE as good as it wants to be, but it definitely stood out.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2019)

The Farewell: A


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2019)

Sharkansas Women's Prison Massacre: D

Sometimes it's pretty funny in its badness, but it's also titlebait... there is no women's prison, although there are women inmates... Somehow it's a rip-off of "Tremors".


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 7, 2019)

_*The Rules of the Game*_
Jean Renoir's 1939 masterpiece that refuses to be a mere comedy of manners, but also a critique of the French upper class (and their social inferiors, who are, in contrast to the typical belief in the virtues of poverty, themselves guilty of bad judgment and low morals) prior to the outbreak of World War 2. Renoir is biting in his observations, yet manages to retain some sympathy while also refusing to allow himself to get away scot-free by casting himself as one of the story's central characters. While many of the players are deliberately hard to like, there is a real heart to the satire, and in some respects, I can't help but feel that its messages remain relevant. In addition, I won't lie: I enjoyed this film more than I did _Citizen Kane_, a fellow competitor for the title of greatest film of all time. Alternatively farcical and tragic, audiences should not be put off by any need for non-French speakers to utilize subtitles, as it is in many respects much more accessible than many films of similarly premium quality. Be warned though, it's a very French picture.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

Other Guys is fucking hilarious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2019)

What We do in the Shadows: A

I laughed my ass off.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2019)

Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark: B


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2019)

The Violent Kind: C/C+

It's not... good? But it is interesting in its own way.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 9, 2019)

Watched *Paddington*.

It was a fun movie with a good message. I liked how the world walks the line with accepting the concept of talking bears yet still making its existence rare and the people still react like its an uncommon thing. /10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2019)

Cockneys Vs Zombies: B


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 11, 2019)

The Master (2012) - 8/10


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 11, 2019)

Den skyldige/The Guilty - 10/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2019)

The Butterfly Murders: C+/B-


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 14, 2019)

*Shane*
One of the great American classic Westerns, George Stevens' _Shane _was the next watch on my bucket list. While in some respects quaint by the standards of later Westerns, there's a lot to take in. The homesteaders fighting to keep their land speak of needing to stay on for the sake of the future and their children, and this element of what they are fighting for is expressed beautifully in those little shots of the children just being children. The shots might not add to the plot directly, but they remind the viewer of just what is truly at stake. I also found myself loving how the story plays with the nuances of the villains. Yes, they sacrificed much to tame the lands the so-called free-riding homesteaders are living on, but at the same time, they were not the first to begin the project, and their efforts do not necessarily entitle them to keeping the land and acting like bullies (to say nothing of the fact that if anyone could actually make that argument with a straight face, it's the natives that got chased off). Finally, the ending deserves the legendary reputation it has, and while Shane does ride off into the horizon, it's in the dark of night for him on a personal, and perhaps even mortal level (you gotta appreciate the ambiguity of whether the death of a gunfighter is literal or metaphorical).

Once you get past the legend of the movie in popular culture though, some chinks in the armor reveal themselves. Alan Ladd gives a dignified yet troubled performance as the titular character, although I couldn't help but feel that he could have revealed more undercurrents to the character, who is clearly trying to move on from a less than morally upright past. Jean Arthur plays a character who is half hysterical, half attempted voice of reason, but her arguments in favor of a civilized approach feel naive given that the movie embraces the idea that the Old West needed to be tamed brutally before civilization could truly come to it. Honestly, it's hard to sympathize as much as one should with the other homesteaders for this reason, since their rejection of violence comes off as impotent and self-righteous. Little Joey can get annoying in how cloying he is, although I suppose that his childish naivete was supposed to provide a contrast to the darker things going on among the adults. It's still a fine film overall, but one from an era preceding much of what defines the Western in the popular imagination today, so keep that in mind before you begin to hold scornful thoughts toward the less refined elements of the picture.


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2019)

Vertigo
10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2019)

Black Water: B

Solid killer croc movie.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> What We do in the Shadows: A
> 
> I laughed my ass off.



Just saw it. It's fucking hilarious. The pratical effects mimicking old vampire movies were perfect. This guy should stop doing Marvel shit and do more personal projects.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 15, 2019)

Terrence Malick's new movie looks quite good.


----------



## Detective (Aug 15, 2019)

It's rather sad how this thread is a shell of it's Prime self.

Hope all our friends, wherever and whatever they are doing out there in the world, are happy, safe, and doing well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2019)

8 Women: B-

A comedic murder mystery... musical... from France...

It was OK. I felt like the musical numbers stopped the pacing dead in its tracks because they barely seemed to have anything to do with the plot and/or characters and sometimes the narrative got so twisty that I'd be surprised if the filmmakers could keep up with all of the motivations. But the movie is very quirky and the mystery was good, with an ending that I actually did not see coming.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 16, 2019)

Detective said:


> It's rather sad how this thread is a shell of it's Prime self.
> 
> Hope all our friends, wherever and whatever they are doing out there in the world, are happy, safe, and doing well.



All because Jena got herself married!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 16, 2019)

Detective said:


> It's rather sad how this thread is a shell of it's Prime self.
> 
> Hope all our friends, wherever and whatever they are doing out there in the world, are happy, safe, and doing well.


As long as all SJW's don't censor and do electoral politics...


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 16, 2019)

Detective said:


> It's rather sad how this thread is a shell of it's Prime self.
> 
> Hope all our friends, wherever and whatever they are doing out there in the world, are happy, safe, and doing well.


Not sure if I count as part of the Prime, but I always check in on you guys every now and then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2019)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood - 7/10.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 16, 2019)

*Gantz: O
*
The 3D movie. Best Gantz adaptation by far. Even though there are a lot of weaknesses in the plot, the graphics and alien designs are amazing.

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2019)

Enter the Dragon: A

This is probably amongst my top 10 favorite movies of all time, which is strange, because it's also very flawed. Yet the cast makes everything work and I mean the entire cast -- even minor characters stand out as interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2019)

Bruce Lee is a fraud!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 17, 2019)

Hobbs and Shaw.

A


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2019)

A Chinese Odyssey: A-

Even though it's an adaptation of Journey to the West, it's really just loosely based on it... still really good though, although I think Stephen Chow perfected this tale with his actual "Journey to the West" -- even if that's not very faithful to the source either, lol.

A Chinese Odyssey 2: C

I spent most of this one in a constant state of confusion....

Edit: oh wow, I didn't realize Chow only starred in these and didn't direct them. "Journey to the West" used a lot of these same musical numbers though.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 18, 2019)

Athena Chu was arguably the prettiest HK actress in her prime.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2019)

I found out there was a 3rd movie in 2016, but it apparently sucks and underperformed at the box office...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2019)

Air Strike - 5/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2019)

Jason and the Argonauts: B+

The stop motion animation effects are great and the movie utilizes them very well. The story does fumble sometime during the 2nd half, especially when they introduce a love interest, but it's a classic adventure.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 19, 2019)

Ray Harryhausen's the GOAT! Gorgeous films with outstanding special effects, like all the movies Harryhausen worked on.

Ray Harryhausen: Special Effects Titan is a must see for anyone into special effects and stuff. Brilliant, beautiful and really entertaining.


----------



## Didi (Aug 19, 2019)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: 8/10
Flawed, but I really enjoyed myself


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2019)

Outdated special effects has a special place in my heart


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2019)

Re-watched *Spiderman: Into the Spiderverse*.

Definitely better the second time/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2019)

Shaft (2019): C-

It's not terrible, but it is a misfire. It tries to deal with the dilemma of Shaft's lack of political correctness in a very politically correct world, which I think could be interesting, but just doesn't work. Everyone is too broad in their stereotypes and by the end, I wasn't sure what the movie was trying to say. The Father-son dynamic was annoying, the mystery was predictable and remember how the trailers emphasized the three generations of Shaft? Richard Roundtree, as I feared, only really appears in the 3rd act. Once he does, I actually felt some genuine entertainment, which is strange... because I always kind of preferred Samuel Jackson's Shaft over his... even though Richard Roundtree had the better movies...Hmmmm. Anyway, beyond that it was your typical "uptight meets rogue" buddy cop movie, not really any better or worse than most.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2019)

Raiders of the Lost Shark: F

I actually abandoned this viewing around the 25 minute mark, as it was just too bad... and too boring in its badness... It's definitely one of the worst of these. 

Hole in the Ground: B


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Go see Ready or Not.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Go see Ready or Not.


why


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2019)

22 Mile: B-

It's not bad. Iko Uwais gets some awesome moments, but there are too many unlikable characters, especially Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2019)

Green Book: A-

I understand and even agree with the complains directed at it, as it's one of those movies about black people... for white people... and those are the most likely to win Oscars. But the acting is great and their performances carry every scene.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trueno (Aug 23, 2019)

Just watched Taxi Driver. It was really uncomfortable. I guess it was about the disenfranchised and disconnected Americans roaming about. It kind of reminded me of current issues I guess.

I love Scorcese but this was just really uncomfortable part. I think the only time I liked the MC was when he tried to be a decent person to the kid for a bit.

I give it a B-


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2019)

Ready or Not: A-/A

It was a blast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2019)

Hunter Killer: C

Pretty average, but watchable. It's kind of funny because the movie is very silly, despite taking itself so silly.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2019)

*Parasite
*
The most talked about Korean film this year. Its dark humour and dramatic tension are spot on.

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2019)

Yasha said:


> *Parasite
> *
> The most talked about Korean film this year. Its dark humour and dramatic tension are spot on.
> 
> 9/10



What genre is it? I hear it blends them.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> What genre is it? I hear it blends them.



Satire. It's dark, funny and thought provoking.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> What genre is it? I hear it blends them.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2019)

It the korean version of Us.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2019)

Spartacus: A-

It's a pretty epic... epic... that probably would've been an "A" if it didn't climax 40 minutes before the end. That was the only time it felt like a 3+ hour movie. But it has a great cast, great cinematography, great production values and great direction, all worthy of its glowing reputation.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 24, 2019)

Crawl - 10/10.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 25, 2019)

*Mindhunter Season 2 *- 8/10
This was even better than the first season. I really liked how it starts off more loose in focus, but starts to narrow down in attention to the Atlanta Child Murders as the clock ticks and more bodies start to pile up. Great direction, good performances all around, this show better get three more seasons like Fincher intends.

*Ready or Not - *7/10
It's very entertaining and has a great ending. Really interested to see what else Samara Weaving does, her acting in this great and I thought she was good in The Babysitter too. It's dragged down by being a bit tonally uneven which undermines it's effectiveness as a horror comedy. Comparing it to You're Next which is one of my favorite horror films and shares some similarities in plot, this movie doesn't do a good job at all of explaining why the Bride is so kick ass. 

*Green Room *- 6/10
Finally got around to seeing this and was a little disappointing. The movie initially does a great job of building up tension during the beginning but it falls off greatly in the second half. Patrick Stewart plays an interesting villain role in this, but it's hard to connect with any of the characters and it just kind of moves along without any sense of urgency.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2019)

I liked "Green Room", but I also was a little confused as to why everyone was so madly in love with it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2019)

Ready or Not: B.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2019)

Mind Hunter season two was fucking awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 25, 2019)

Hail Satan? 

Documentary regarding The Satanic Temple. History of Satanism in the US, social commentary on the current state of theocracy that's creeping into the US Govt, and hilarious scenes of the work they're involved in. Really interesting perspective and makes you think.

8/10


----------



## Yasha (Aug 25, 2019)

*Hobbs vs Shaw
*
Slept through the first half. Second half was filled was cheesy lines and deus ex machina.

Kirby was hot.

5.8/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2019)

I avoided Hobbs and Shaw.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2019)

Happytime Murders: D

I like the idea and the puppetry effects were good, but the story is bland and the humor misfired more often than not.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

Bluebeard said:


> this movie doesn't do a good job at all of explaining why the Bride is so kick ass.


I thought her feats were pretty realistic.  She knows how to tear a wedding dress so she doesn’t trip.  I’m good with that.  She’s different than the « You’re Next » lead.

I admit it was really impressive when she pulled her way out of the goat compactor.  That did impress me.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I thought her feats were pretty realistic.  She knows how to tear a wedding dress so she doesn’t trip.  I’m good with that.  She’s different than the « You’re Next » lead.
> 
> I admit it was really impressive when she pulled her way out of the goat compactor.  That did impress me.



Man that was a pretty damn gruesome scene .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

I hope Grace inherited everything somehow.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

Thinking about it.  You could probably make Babysitter the sequel to Ready or Not if you wanted to.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 26, 2019)

_*The Shop Around the Corner*_
Ernst Lubitsch is one of those filmmakers that others in the business and critics can't stop praising, and his films themselves are considered classics even by audiences, yet the name itself is oddly foreign among the average movie goer. A master of screwball and romantic comedy, it was only inevitable that I find myself perusing the man's work at some point or another. Despite all the hype and even my appreciation for certain elements and scenes, I found myself slightly underwhelmed by _Trouble in Paradise_. However, that might just have been my expectations messing with my ability to appreciate a movie, and it might have been a good thing, as I approached this classic with lowered expectations. What I got was something charming and lovely, perhaps one of the most charming and lovely films I can remember ever watching. The gimmick of two pen pals falling in love despite not being able to (unknowingly) stand the other in person is predictable at this point, but the performances, direction, and script not only make that gimmick work even nowadays, but also take the time to build upon that foundation to bring to life a little world that one is sad to leave when the happy endings come and the film ends. If you appreciate romantic comedies, or just plain quality films in general, give this one a watch: I certainly didn't regret it.


----------



## Detective (Aug 26, 2019)

Dear KT Fam,

This is going to be somewhat hard to write, but I feel I owe it to you, especially those whom I have known for a very, very long time in this thread/section. Some of you may be aware(as we had discussed before), but about almost 6 years ago, I encountered an unfortunate health issue(I won't bore you again with the details) that cropped up that put me out of commission IRL for a while. I ended up taking the time to fight it, get better, and come away from it in good shape.

Unfortunately, there was some unforseen complications/byproducts from that original health issue that has popped up in the last couple of months, that have caused me some serious pain and problems. I have been trying to manage it as best I can, as some days were better than others initially, but my energy/strength has dropped considerably. And my body isn't functioning as it used to, which for someone in their early 30's, is not normal and extremely disheartening to experience.

I will do my best to get better/fight, but I will be honest with you that I haven't felt this bad ever, and it's getting difficult for me as time goes on. I've been around NF for 15 years come next month, and have unfortunately seen some of our fellow friends on this forum not be around anymore, only to find out later that the worst had happened, or in some cases, we never knew what happened to them(but in our hearts, hoped they were well and happy).

I may not be online here that much anymore, but I will try to stop by if I can, if strength permits(and possibly make a small one liner post if I can, as writing this much which is usually my standard fare, is taking somewhat of a heavy toll but I am trying, so please bear with me) and just read up on how you all are doing. If however(and I am only being my realistic self) you don't hear from me for a long while and something took a turn for the even worse with my health... well, I apologize ahead of time.

But I just want you all to know ahead of time, how much I truly appreciated our friendships, discussions, debates, banter, shit talking, arguments, casual insults meant only in the best way, and just the overall experience of just having the honour of knowing you. Especially considering the vast and various backgrounds and places we all come from, but still find the time to interact and learn about each other as we grow older.

Times are changing, and not everything is forever. But try to take the time, whenever you can, to appreciate everything around you. I know we all encounter obstacles in life, and know that life itself can be an absolute fucking shit when it comes to unfairness of situations. However, try to do the best you can, and I honestly wish that you find peace, happiness, and something that makes things worth living for you in your IRL. My best regards and hopes for you, your loved ones and your futures, and remember that we all only have one shot at this thing called life, so go hard in whatever you do.

Peace,



*P.S:* I didn't want to make a thread or big deal on this, as I figured it was better to leave things lowkey, and typically Canadian.



@Rukia @Stunna @Yasha @MartialHorror @Vault @teddy @Speedy Jag. @~Gesy~ @Stringer @Slice @Parallax @The World @Grape @Huey Freeman @Cyphon @Mider T @Ryuzaki @James Bond @afgpride


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 26, 2019)

Detective said:


> Dear KT Fam,
> 
> This is going to be somewhat hard to write, but I feel I owe it to you, especially those whom I have known for a very, very long time in this thread/section. Some of you may be aware(as we had discussed before), but about almost 6 years ago, I encountered an unfortunate health issue(I won't bore you again with the details) that cropped up that put me out of commission IRL for a while. I ended up taking the time to fight it, get better, and come away from it in good shape.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I wish you the best. Don't stop fighting.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 26, 2019)

Never forget that no matter how much your health deteriorates detective, you're still a canadian, and that makes you better than even the healthiest american.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 26, 2019)

Learn to live with the pain while you get better (fighting it makes you more aware of it). Treat it as a teacher that is here to remind you of life's greatest lesson - be yourself. Don't let illness or anything change who you are or stop you from doing what you want. If your dream is world domination, now is the time to do it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2019)

Detective said:


> Dear KT Fam,
> 
> This is going to be somewhat hard to write, but I feel I owe it to you, especially those whom I have known for a very, very long time in this thread/section. Some of you may be aware(as we had discussed before), but about almost 6 years ago, I encountered an unfortunate health issue(I won't bore you again with the details) that cropped up that put me out of commission IRL for a while. I ended up taking the time to fight it, get better, and come away from it in good shape.
> 
> ...



Yikes. Good luck, man! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

Detective is one of the good people around here.  Terrible news.  But I wish him the best.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2019)

Rigor Mortis: B


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 27, 2019)

@Detective 
I am truly genuinely sorry to hear. Even though we've rarely spoken, I looked up to you in a way and always respected your opinions.
As much as it hurts to admit, there's not much that I can physically do to facilitate your situation, but I can assure you that you'll be occupying my mind from now on.

Stay strong.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 27, 2019)

Detective said:


> Dear KT Fam,
> 
> This is going to be somewhat hard to write, but I feel I owe it to you, especially those whom I have known for a very, very long time in this thread/section. Some of you may be aware(as we had discussed before), but about almost 6 years ago, I encountered an unfortunate health issue(I won't bore you again with the details) that cropped up that put me out of commission IRL for a while. I ended up taking the time to fight it, get better, and come away from it in good shape.
> 
> ...



Good luck and take care of yourself. I wish you a steady recovery.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2019)

Detective said:


> Dear KT Fam,
> 
> This is going to be somewhat hard to write, but I feel I owe it to you, especially those whom I have known for a very, very long time in this thread/section. Some of you may be aware(as we had discussed before), but about almost 6 years ago, I encountered an unfortunate health issue(I won't bore you again with the details) that cropped up that put me out of commission IRL for a while. I ended up taking the time to fight it, get better, and come away from it in good shape.
> 
> ...


You think you have problems? Popeyes ran out of their chicken sandwiches before I got the chance to try one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2019)

The Revenant (2009): B

Surprisingly good.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2019)

Is Bumblebee on hbo?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2019)

Sicario 2: B

It's a solid flick, but it seemingly becomes less interesting around the half way point when it becomes about the girl and the ending was straight up unsatisfying though. Nevertheless, I was entertained.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Sicario 2: B
> 
> It's a solid flick, but it seemingly becomes less interesting around the half way point when it becomes about the girl and the ending was straight up unsatisfying though. Nevertheless, I was entertained.



A disappointment considering how good its prequel is.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 30, 2019)

Detective said:


> Dear KT Fam,
> 
> This is going to be somewhat hard to write, but I feel I owe it to you, especially those whom I have known for a very, very long time in this thread/section. Some of you may be aware(as we had discussed before), but about almost 6 years ago, I encountered an unfortunate health issue(I won't bore you again with the details) that cropped up that put me out of commission IRL for a while. I ended up taking the time to fight it, get better, and come away from it in good shape.
> 
> ...



Hope everything will be alright


----------



## wibisana (Aug 30, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Sicario 2: B
> 
> It's a solid flick, but it seemingly becomes less interesting around the half way point when it becomes about the girl and the ending was straight up unsatisfying though. Nevertheless, I was entertained.





Yasha said:


> A disappointment considering how good its prequel is.


I havent watch it. But pretty sure it will be hard to replace Denis Villenue calibre level director


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2019)

Antarctic Journal: B-


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2019)

Annabelle and the Apocalypse: B

It was good, but I have issues with musicals. They tend to stop the story dead in its track so everyone can start singing and dancing. But everything was well made, sometimes exceptionally so. If you're more partial towards musicals to go along with your love of zombie mayhem, this might be a masterpiece.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2019)

Loved Anna and the Apocalypse.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 2, 2019)

Watched 3 episodes of Killing Eve. Has been pretty cliche so far.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2019)

Gremlins 2: A-

Oddly, I think I prefer this over the first one, even though the first is the better overall movie. This one really is just about the effects work, but not only are they top notch, they're used in inventive ways.

It's funny how even though this has the reputation of being lighter and sillier, it actually scared me more as a kid. The spider gremlin freaked me out.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 3, 2019)

The second one is fun because it's Joe Dante fucking with the concept of a sequel being the same thing but bigger. He outrights subverts expectations by playing to them but taking it to a hilariously over the top extreme (take notes wannabe modern storytellers) and even mocks the way sequels are expected to make more dough by softening the content by making said softer content self-aware and deliberately silly. The modern Hollywood system ensures that you're not going to see a major studio (sans Netflix) really put something that's not either Oscar Bait or a major blockbuster out there, and so go the oddball visionaries like Dante and John Carpenter.

_*In a Lonely Place*_
This bleak little noir classic directed by Nicholas Ray stars Humphrey Bogart in quite possibly his finest performance, as he takes on his usual typecasting by that point in his career by outright ripping it apart. His character (who supposedly most resembled the actual man behind the scenes most out of all his parts) is charismatic, smooth, and generous to his friends, but also has a poor temper, a violent streak, and clearly is more than a little mentally disturbed. His co-lead in this picture is Gloria Grahame, whose marriage with the director was on the rocks after he supposedly found her in bed with his 13-year-old son from a previous relationship (you gotta love the insanity that is Hollywood behind the scenes). After a rather brief courtship to get that out of the way, the story opts to focus not on the lurid circumstances of a murder of which Bogey's Dixon Steele is suspected, but rather decides to remain a character study of Steele and Grahame's Laurel. Despite not having the plot twists and turns of a typical story in its genre, nor the usual character archetypes, it still manages to build tension around a writer whose demons make him every bit the dark and tragic character he might find himself writing in the story he's adapting to the screen (the details of said adaptation themselves mirror the actual process of adapting what became this movie).


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2019)

The Possession of Hannah Grace: C

Pretty mediocre horror flick that might be ripping off "The Autopsy of Jane Doe".


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Sep 4, 2019)

Dora and the Lost City of Gold
Pretty much what you would expect.
Reminded me of Jumanji 2.
Isabela Moner does a superb job.

B-

Also thoughts and prayers @ Detective.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 4, 2019)

You know who would make a good Ethiopian Muslim Refugee in a movie?







































































































Dakota Fanning.

These jews need to be stopped.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2019)

Forbidden Empire (Viy): B-

I found this to be strangely charming, even though I don't know if I'd call it good. The movie is an English-Russian co production and if I had any real issue with it, the dubbing and ADR were bad, often making the performances seem worse than they probably were and I sometimes struggled with understanding the dialogue (no subtitles). But it's an odd, campy adventure flick with a horror twist.

Charles Dance only has a limited role, but he seems like he's having a blast, lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2019)

Den of Thieves: B-

Gerard Butler is really a much better actor than people give him credit for and it's easy to forget he wasn't initially packaged as an action star, but as a real... "actor"... He's very good here and the cast is good too. But this is trying way too hard to be "Heat"... and it's just not... This whole dynamic has been done too many times. The crooks are family men, while the cops live in broken homes... It's kind of a cliche. This doesn't stand out, even if the acting keeps is watchable.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2019)

@MartialHorror


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @MartialHorror



I dunno... I like the background music and appreciate that it's trying something new, but it also looks like it spoiled all of the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2019)

A few things.

-it’s another Black Christmas.  Surprising people won’t be the goal.

-You will forget what you watched three months from now.

-Horror movies in December.  That’s fantastic.  Nothing beats that.  One year we get Krampus.  Then we get Anna and the Apocalypse.  And here we go again!  Wonderful!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2019)

It Chapter 2: A-

I get why its reception has been more divisive, but I loved it.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 7, 2019)

Has anyone seen Kimi no Na wa's director's new movie yet?


----------



## wibisana (Sep 7, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Has anyone seen Kimi no Na wa's director's new movie yet?


I havent even watch the kimi no na wa yet lol.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 7, 2019)

Stargate.
I like it. Cool concept


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2019)

Leatherface: C+

It... tries... but I find these kinds of prequels to be conceptually flawed.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 7, 2019)

Where'd You Go, Bernadette - 6/10.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 8, 2019)

wibisana said:


> I havent even watch the kimi no na wa yet lol.


 
Avoid getting spoiled on the twist if you haven't yet.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 8, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Avoid getting spoiled on the twist if you haven't yet.


I havent.
I also dont think will watch it soon


----------



## wibisana (Sep 8, 2019)

Johnny Pneumonic
Above average for me.
It has cult status?
Tho it was panned back then


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 8, 2019)

It Chapter Two: 6/10
-There was no reason for this to be nearly 3 hours long.
-The middle part of the film is repetitive and tedious. 
-The ending is absolutely horrible.
-First hour was actually pretty good. 
-Bill Hader and James Ransone did a really good job of portraying the adult versions of their characters. The others, not so much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2019)

Enter the Ninja: B

It's not good, but I did have a lot of fun with it. 

Werewolf: The Beast Among Us: B-

This would've been a lot better if the CGI was better, but it was still entertaining. I love the Gothic western aesthetic.


----------



## Djomla (Sep 9, 2019)

Bluebeard said:


> It Chapter Two: 6/10
> -There was no reason for this to be nearly 3 hours long.
> -The middle part of the film is repetitive and tedious.
> -The ending is absolutely horrible.
> ...



Is it funny as the first part or is it actually scary this time?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2019)

You Can't Kill Stephen King: C-

It's bad, but I'll admit to having a few guilty laughs.


----------



## o2dznuts (Sep 11, 2019)

*Fast & Furious Presents: Hobbs & Shaw (2019)  **A*

*I enjoyed the movie.*


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2019)

Hot take:

The Big Short is one of the best movies of the decade.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 13, 2019)

Another hot take: I didn't think _Spotlight _was anything special. It's not all that thrilling (although the content is disturbing), and it sometimes feels like a mere chronology of an investigation (in that case, a documentary would be more suitable). It's actually an issue I had with _All the President's Men_, which has some interesting elements, but kind of tapers off (the atmosphere of paranoia that reaches a fever pitch near the end goes nowhere).


----------



## Didi (Sep 13, 2019)

Spotlight was definitely a by the numbers forgettable oscarbait flick


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2019)

Hot Take:

"Carnosaur" deserved an Oscar nod in 1993!

The Great Battle: B/B+

A handsomely produced Korean war epic, not unlike like "Red Cliff".


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2019)

Spotlight just had some good acting performances that elevated the material.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2019)

Mystic River: A-


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2019)

Watched The Golden Glove in my local horror movie festival. It's about the sloppiest, drunkest german serial killer ever to exist. It's an hilariously dark movie. Everyone go watch that shit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

It Chapter 2: B.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Interesting.  Amazon thinks that The Crush with Alicia Silverstone belongs to the horror genre.

I guess some could consider it Horror.  Right @~Gesy~


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Interesting.  Amazon thinks that The Crush with Alicia Silverstone belongs to the horror genre.
> 
> I guess some could consider it Horror.  Right @~Gesy~


I'd take a killer clown over a girl like that any day.


----------



## Djomla (Sep 15, 2019)

Toy Story 4 - 3/10. 
Far From Home - 6/10


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2019)

*Godzilla: King of the Monsters
*
Who wrote all those cheesy lines? I could only imagine the awkward silence in the air if we watch this in film club.

4/10


*Killing Eve
*
Binge watched season 1. I can see why my feminist friends love this. I think it's pretty cute, but no where near groundbreaking as far as the genre goes.

7/10


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 16, 2019)

Angel Has Fallen - 6/10.

Nick Nolte's scenes almost stole the movie IMO.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2019)

*Weathering with You
*
Average work. Can't compare with Kimi no Na wa.

6.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2019)

anyone else excited for Queen & Slim? shit looks wyld


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2019)

STUNNA!!!!

Brightburn: B-

The funny thing with this is everyone assumed it would be something special because of the uniqueness of its genre splicing, but once you get past that it's not really trying to be that deep, it's fun enough.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2019)

Forgotten: A-

Korean thriller. It was very good, boasting some genuinely clever and interesting twists. It also was surprisingly emotional at times. It's definitely cut from the same cloth as "Oldboy".


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 18, 2019)

Robocop (1987) - 9/10
They don’t make them like this anymore.

Kind of want to see Ad Astra this week.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Nah.


of course you aren't


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2019)

Dark Night of the Scarecrow: B


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2019)

The Return of the Living Dead: Fucking love it. That stupid 80s shlock with random silicone tits nudity and zombies sprinting like motherfuckers way before 28 days later was a thing .


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2019)

Just came back from *Ad Astra*. It was... underwhelming. I feel like describing it as average would be a little generous from me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2019)

Ginger Snaps: A-

Wow, this was actually a pretty damn good werewolf flick.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2019)

I think ive only seen one good werewolf flick in my life (im sure you can guess the one.)

Which sucks cause I really like werewolves..over vampires even.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2019)

Gonna assume you're talking about An American Werewolf in London so watch The Howling. The Wolfman is decent too.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think ive only seen one good werewolf flick in my life (im sure you can guess the one.)
> 
> Which sucks cause I really like werewolves..over vampires even.



Jack Nicholson?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2019)

Death got it.

I've seeing Wolfman and
Howling...They're ok.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think ive only seen one good werewolf flick in my life (im sure you can guess the one.)
> 
> Which sucks cause I really like werewolves..over vampires even.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Gonna assume you're talking about An American Werewolf in London so watch The Howling. The Wolfman is decent too.



Off the top of my head, the good-to-great werewolf flicks out there

-- American Werewolf in London
-- The Howling: The sequels are mostly bad, but sometimes they're interestingly bad. The fifth has a surprisingly fun murder mystery element and a unique setting (castle), but the lack of werewolf effects keep it from being good. 
-- The Wolf-man: Original and remake; yeah, I'm one of the few people who think the remake was underrated.
-- Dog Soldiers
-- Ginger Snaps

There are other werewolf flicks that I consider decent, or at least interesting, maybe good in their own special way. These would include

-- Company of Wolves: This is more of a strange fairy tail that surrounds werewolves. Not for everyone. Really odd.
-- The Beast Must Die: This is a pretty interesting mystery. The only thing that holds it back is the rather lame werewolf (mostly just a dog).
-- Underworld: Only the first one, which uses practical effects. It's not great, but it's sort of surprising going back to watch the original flick and to see how different subsequent sequels would become. 

I haven't seen a few of them in years. I remember liking "Silver Bullet", "Wolf" and to a lesser extent, "Wolfen", but it's been so long that for all I know, they haven't aged well. "Howling 2" is definitely worth watching for a good laugh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Bunch of Werewolf shit



I guess Werewolves are harder to adapt to movies since there's a bunch of busywork involved from transitioning from human to beast. And since the Werewolf is usually a wild, murdering beast, you can only work with the human half for so long. Vampires are more adaptable since they're still essentially monsters in the shape of humans which is a great framework to adapt to whatever you want from faggy vampires to punk rock vampires to whatever.

The first Howling is fucking cool since Joe Dante managed to bring out the best of vintage horror through practical special effects and cool lighting. The fifth Howling is semi interesting because it directly adapts the novel's plot but the production values bring it the fuck down.

Never saw Dog Soldiers and or Ginger Snaps. Gonna keep those in mind.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [QUOTE="MartialHorror, post: 60655348, member: 13310"Bunch of Werewolf shit



I guess Werewolves are harder to adapt to movies since there's a bunch of busywork involved from transitioning from human to beast. And since the Werewolf is usually a wild, murdering beast, you can only work with the human half for so long. Vampires are more adaptable since they're still essentially monsters in the shape of humans which is a great framework to adapt to whatever you want from faggy vampires to punk rock vampires to whatever.

The first Howling is fucking cool since Joe Dante managed to bring out the best of vintage horror through practical special effects and cool lighting. The fifth Howling is semi interesting because it directly adapts the novel's plot but the production values bring it the fuck down.

Never saw Dog Soldiers and or Ginger Snaps. Gonna keep those in mind.[/QUOTE]

I think you're thinking of the fourth one, which is (supposedly) the one that tries to be more faithful to the novel. The fifth is a whodunit set in a castle. One thing I appreciate with the Howling sequels is that even though they're all bad, most of them feel like they're trying, they just can''t overcome the low production value. The 7th is a contender for the worst sequel of all time, but even that has a few interesting elements. 

But yeah, agreed with why these kinds of films struggle. They also require more money, as good werewolf movies usually need good transformations and effects. Vampire flicks don't require as much. 

Another odd werewolf flick is "Big Bad Wolf", which is available on prime. I didn't like it. The first and last acts are campy werewolf fodder, with decent effects... but it also has a lot of sleazy rape scenes, which doesn't jive well with the "silly fun" vibes its going for. The entire 2nd act plays more like a domestic abuse drama, one that's maybe a little too effective to fit with the goofiness. So even though the film succeeds and fails for unusual reasons, its existence is kind of interesting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [QUOTE="MartialHorror, post: 60655348, member: 13310"Bunch of Werewolf shit



I guess Werewolves are harder to adapt to movies since there's a bunch of busywork involved from transitioning from human to beast. And since the Werewolf is usually a wild, murdering beast, you can only work with the human half for so long. Vampires are more adaptable since they're still essentially monsters in the shape of humans which is a great framework to adapt to whatever you want from faggy vampires to punk rock vampires to whatever.

The first Howling is fucking cool since Joe Dante managed to bring out the best of vintage horror through practical special effects and cool lighting. The fifth Howling is semi interesting because it directly adapts the novel's plot but the production values bring it the fuck down.

Never saw Dog Soldiers and or Ginger Snaps. Gonna keep those in mind.[/QUOTE]

Actually, it's funny how Dog Soldiers and Ginger Snaps avoids the problems you mentioned. "Dog Soldiers" is a survival action-horror flick, where a team of commandos take on a pack of werewolves. While some get cursed, it's a slow burn process, so most of the movie is just them trying to withstand the attacks "Night of the Living Dead" style (holing up in a cabin).

"Ginger Snaps" is a character drama/ dark comedy, but it plays with the werewolf rules. While there is a formal transformation during the 3rd act, most of the film has them retain their human form with minor physical changes, with them simply becoming more and more murderous. Most of the perspective is from someone else, so the human element is never lost.

"Late Phases" is another decent werewolf flick. It's about a retired, blind veteran whose old folks community is being terrorized by a werewolf. Despite sounding a little silly, it's actually a pretty sad drama. As the hero isn't the werewolf, it also avoids the inherent flaw of the genre.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2019)

Ad Astra - 8/10

man should spend a bit more time trying to preserve what we've got rather than looking for the next big thing in the stars to exploit


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2019)

October 1: B

Pretty interesting Nigerian murder mystery. The political backdrop was actually used to increase the tension, which is fairly unusual now that I think about it. I did feel like it was too long and the identity of the killer is so obvious that they outright reveal it long before they should have. There were some cultural differences... I assume... Some of the reactions to descriptions of rape and murder seemed sort of comical, but perhaps Nigeria has its own preferences for tone. Or maybe that's just part of their mannerisms and it wasn't meant to be amusing. This is my first Nollywood experience, so I'm not really sure. But the movie kept my interest. I always like a different kind of cinematic experience and "October 1" provided.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2019)

Sorry fellas, I got "the howling" confused with "cursed"


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sorry fellas, I got "the howling" confused with "cursed"



You should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2019)

Oh and i forget to say ..

Wussup @Stunna! I hope you're having tons of sex in college.

There's more than one meaning to the term "undergrad" my niqqa.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2019)

*Ad Astra
*
Scientifically unsound, visually unspectacular, mildly interesting character study.

7/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)

Did you like Chernobyl Yasha?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2019)

American Mary: B


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Did you like Chernobyl Yasha?



Haven't seen it. Should I?


*Killing Eve Season 2
*
Better than first season. I find Eve annoying, but Carolyn, Raymond, Konstantin and Villanelle are great.

7.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2019)

Sure.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Haven't seen it. Should I?
> 
> 
> *Killing Eve Season 2
> ...


Agree about Eve.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 22, 2019)

Rambo: Last Blood - 5/10.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2019)

IT Chapter 2 


Not as good as the first . Tons of useless fat. But still have some fun moments here and there. 

B-


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2019)

The Invisible Guest: A

A spanish murder mystery! As someone who fancies himself a screenwriter, I am jealous of this movie. It's great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2019)

Starry Eyes: B-


----------



## wibisana (Sep 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> The Invisible Guest: A
> 
> A spanish murder mystery! As someone who fancies himself a screenwriter, I am jealous of this movie. It's great.


I remember watching this.
Really good movie, very "heist" kind of film which i like.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2019)

Dark Places: B-


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 25, 2019)

Watched *Between Two Ferns: The Movie*. It's decent. Doesn't drag on for too long and the celebrity appearances and talk show moments were good. The in-between scenes are alright. The bloopers were the best part of the movie, though./10


----------



## wibisana (Sep 25, 2019)

Scott Pilgrim vs The World.
I like it. Tho i am hella confused if it is real or just metaphorical. If he really fight evil exes.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 25, 2019)

Remember The Titans.
A classic if you asked me.
Definitely will be timeless classic


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2019)

@MartialHorror 

Doctor Sleep?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @MartialHorror
> 
> Doctor Sleep?



I'm intrigued. I read the book though and it's not really "movie friendly", in my opinion, but the changes they're making actually look pretty awesome. (For example, the Overlook burned down at the end of the first book, but didn't in the first movie. In the "Doctor Sleep" book, the climax takes place in its charred remains. But now it looks like it will take place in an intact Overlook)


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2019)

Incident at Loch Ness: B


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2019)

High Plains Drifter: B+

This was made somewhere between Clint Eastwood's spaghetti western phase and his subversive western phase, with this having elements of both, while technically being neither. It's pretty good, effectively building up to a surprisingly chilling finale. The town being painted red was an interesting visual, while the music was eerie. The climax almost resembled a horror movie.

What holds "High Plains Drifter" back is its cringe inducing treatment of women. Eastwood's casual rape isn't treated like a big deal. I sometimes complain about political correctness but yikes, that hasn't aged well -- and it was apparently highly controversial even back then.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)

One of the most satisfying horror franchises.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 29, 2019)

King of Thieves - 5/10.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2019)

*Midsommar
*
Predictable plot. Didn't disturb me one bit. The girl was my type though.

6.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> The Invisible Guest: A
> 
> A spanish murder mystery! As someone who fancies himself a screenwriter, I am jealous of this movie. It's great.



Halfway through it, I'm getting The Usual Suspect vibe. Will finish the other half hopefully this weekend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2019)

I've been watching "Wu Assassins" on netflix. 

I really liked the first half, as the fight choreography is top notch, just as good as what you can expect from an Iko Uwais movie. The characters are also very well written, with even the villains have sympathetic motivations... or at least they have humanizing moments... Amusingly, I actually found myself wishing it was just a martial arts thriller set in Chinatown, as the fantasy elements were the worst parts. The CGI sucks and the dialogue suddenly becomes bad, but luckily everything else made it worth it. During the 2nd half, there are some ambitious, riveting action scenes and some interesting story developments, but it starts to get... very messy... The showrunners start screwing with the chronological order of what's happening and I found it to be more distracting and confusing than creative. The conclusion seemed to be a series of let downs, as there isn't a SINGLE story-thread that was resolved in a satisfying manner.   

Yet in spite of the flaws, I was always entertained. It's a fast paced show with fun characters and charismatic performances from its cast. Byron Mann is one of my personal favorite actors and every scene he's in is awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2019)

Robin Hood (2018): C-

I got some enjoyment out of it in parts, but it's too long to function entirely as "dumb fun"... and dumb it is... I laughed at how Jamie Foxx's character doesn't even try to hide his face while assisting Robin Hood in his stealing, sometimes in plain view and even though he's like the only black guy in town... and hangs around Robin in plain view even while Robin is playing "the lord"... no one makes the connection. 

Ben Mendelsohn always plays these kinds of roles these days, but bizarrely... even though this is probably the worst movie he's appeared in lately... this might be his best showing. He gets some really powerful moments and somehow managed to be both scarier and more nuanced than his similar roles in superior movies -- "Rogue One", "Ready Player One".


----------



## Yasha (Oct 2, 2019)

*Invisible Guest
*
Pretty good twist at the end. 

7/10


----------



## wibisana (Oct 2, 2019)

Watching blackhat 
One who play thor
Bombed and disliked by critics.

So far i dont hate it
I like many things on this movie


----------



## wibisana (Oct 2, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Watching blackhat
> One who play thor
> Bombed and disliked by critics.
> 
> ...


This movie deserve better tbh


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2019)

It: Chapter 2

I give it an 8.5/10.  Will probably rise once I see the 4 hour long cut.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 3, 2019)

New Tomb Raider
Boob out of 10

Flat one
Flat is justice


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2019)

The Secret in their Eyes (original): A-


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2019)

*Joker
*
10/10


----------



## wibisana (Oct 4, 2019)

*Batman Hush*
one of weakest Batman movie i ever seen, i rarely hate Batman movie, but this one i do hate

*Batman Ninja*
Unique to say the least.
i like these japanese batman, just like 2008 Batman movie special when they asked Japanese studio to make batman Movies, it feels fresh and unique.

back to Batman Ninja,
the full 3 model animation hurt/bad for slower scene like walking, and other daily moves.
but really good for fight scene

the story became absurd in midway. whole Mecha Castle thing is so .
it can put some people off, they might hate it. but i rather embrace the absurdity.

Also Harley Queen is so hot in here. damn


----------



## wibisana (Oct 4, 2019)

Yasha said:


> *Joker
> *
> 10/10


where did you see it? is DVD quality out yet?
Never mind. it is out in Indonesian theater I prolly will watch it today


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 4, 2019)

_*Cat People (1942)*_
It's almost Halloween, and what better way to get into the mood than to actively look for something that might give me the creeps. After seeing _The Wolf Man_ (1941) for the first time last year, I figured I'd go in a similar direction, choosing the noirish horror classic _Cat People_.

The story centers around the disintegrating marriage between the unstable Irena (Simone Simon) and the perpetually clueless Oliver (Kent Smith), with prominent supporting roles being played by the ambiguously supportive Alice (Jane Randolph) and the questionably competent Dr. Judd (Tom Conway). Despite her own background and the antipathy they and other animals feel toward her, Irena is obsessed with cats, or rather, large cats like the panther at the zoo, drawing macabre sketches and engaging in increasingly disturbing behavior around the aforementioned panther. Irena believes herself to be cursed with therianthropy, namely the sort that has her turning into a vicious werecat if she is sufficiently agitated or aroused. Simon's performance doesn't always work, but for the most part, she succeeds in creating a pitiable woman who, regardless of the truth behind her condition, is clearly on a downward spiral with no positive end in sight. Her husband Oliver is a nice enough fellow, but feckless and by modern standards at least, commits several no-nos in his marriage, escalating the tensions between himself and Irena. Poor woman never stood a chance with that schmuck for a spouse. His co-worker and close friend Alice, who seems to have a serious nicotine addiction, seems friendly and helpful enough, yet her feelings for Oliver make one wonder about just how benevolent she really is toward Irena. The psychiatrist she recommends to Oliver for treating Irena, Dr. Judd, is himself fatally skeptical and more than a little questionable in his ethics. The more you look at it, the more it seems that Irena was a victim of not only her past, but of a social circle that failed to offer her the proper support she actually needed, Oliver's futile attempts to do right by her aside.

Because of the low budget, the movie had to work with restraint, restraint that was to its favor, as like with _Jaws_, the horror lay in the situation and the suspense of not knowing what to make of the threat, although _Cat People _goes a step further by making the situation initially ambiguous. Is Irena really a werecat, or is it all in her head? Even scenes where said werecat is possibly present have the beast offscreen or in the shadows, leaving things all the more unclear prior to the final few sequences. Up to that point, the movie could have just as easily been a member of the psychological horror genre.

For a movie made nearly 80 years ago, it still manages to succeed in not only creating a strange, almost surreal atmosphere, but also creep viewers out. A scene where a character is followed by another on a dark night intermittently lit by street lights combines lighting, camera angles, and imagery to compensate for a lack of explicitness, with the peak of it all taking the form of the shriek of a braking bus' tires. Sometime later comes a scene in a basement pool that momentarily distracts with a titillating outfit before diving (almost literally) into a disturbing scene that manages to do a lot without showing much of anything.

Despite the skill with which the movie was made, it loses a bit of steam when Oliver holds up a measuring instrument as a weapon, with its shadow on the wall resembling a crucifix, a bit of cheesiness that fails to live up to the subtlety of the surrounding film, although it does regain its momentum shortly after in the final two sequences.

Also like _The Wolf Man_, it succeeds in telling a complete story replete with memorable lines, themes, and imagery in less than 90 minutes (in fact, producer Val Lewton famously was able to do whatever he wanted with a movie produced under his department so long as he accepted a given title, kept it low-budget, and made sure it came in under 75 minutes (_Cat People _runs for 72)). Makes it hard not to feel disdain for modern horror titles that have the bad habit of wearing out their welcomes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2019)

Joker: A-

It's very slow paced, very provocative and it always kept me in a state of unease. Phoenix's Joker is terrifying. There's one scene where he's being berated by his boss and he has this wide smile plastered on his face... yet his eyes are filled with fury. It creeped me the f@ck out.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Joker: A-
> 
> It's very slow paced, very provocative and it always kept me in a state of unease. Phoenix's Joker is terrifying. There's one scene where he's being berated by his boss and he has this wide smile plastered on his face... yet his eyes are filled with fury. It creeped me the f@ck out.



I watched it after a hectic day's work and it was cathartic. It's like having a balloon being inflated in your face.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2019)

Universal Soldier II - D+

The made-for-TV sequel that didn't have Van Damme. It's bad, but I admit that I enjoyed laughing at it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2019)

The Neon Demon: No rating

It's one of those arthouse-horror flicks that are slow paced, high in symbolic, provocative imagery and awash in... artsy stuff... These movies are usually hit-or-miss for me, often dependent on my mood. For example, I hated "Only God Forgives", but I actually kind of dug this even though it's from the same director and cut from the same cloth. I don't think there is any deeper meaning in it, outside of the basic interpretation (I think Refn in a genius, but I also think his use of symbolism is all smoke-and-mirrors), but the mood kept me uneasy. There are some great performances and some bizarre detours. I doubt I'll watch it again and would only recommend it for those who like these kinds of movies, but it was quite the experience.

As for why there's no rating, these kinds of movies are tricky because they play by their own rules, regardless of what I have to say about them.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2019)

You know who is great in Neon Demon?  Abbey Lee.


And yes.  It is much better than Only God Forgives.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2019)

I quite liked Neon Demon, but I'll agree that most of Refn's imagery is just there to be there, there's no real deeper meaning, it's all pretty on the nose.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2019)

From Beyond: B+

This is my kind of cheese.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2019)

Farewell, my Lovely: A-

Another Phillip Marlow flick, not quite as good as the original "The Big Sleep", but still an exceptional film noir. Robert Mitchum is really good in the role and the pacing never slowed down. The plot is convoluted (seems to be the norm for these movies), but that was OK because it never lost my interest. Sylvester Stallone has a small role and because this was before "Rocky" and he wasn't an action star yet, this is the only movie I've seen of his that doesn't make him out to be taller than he really is.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2019)

Joker (2019)

The movie itself is a B at best, but good *lord* did Joaquin Phoenix act the shit out of that role.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 9, 2019)

Joker - 8/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2019)

Head of the Family: C+


----------



## wibisana (Oct 10, 2019)

Murder on Orient Express 8 out of 10
I really liked mysteri movie like these

Hyouka anime
Sleepy hollow
Patlabor movies 
Blade runner
Etc

I dont really like the ending.
Way to cop out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2019)

Men in Black: International -- B-

It's actually not bad. It's predictable and not really memorable, but it's fast paced and amusing.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Men in Black: International -- B-
> 
> It's actually not bad. It's predictable and not really memorable, but it's fast paced and amusing.



Spoiler it for me if necessary, but please tell me Frank makes an appearance...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2019)

"Shion" said:


> Spoiler it for me if necessary, but please tell me Frank makes an appearance...



The Pug? He makes a cameo early on.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2019)

Madhouse: C+

A Vincent Price movie. Maybe a B-, as Price himself is great. Peter Cushing is in it too, but not as much as his billing suggests.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 11, 2019)

@Detective Stay strong, pal


----------



## wibisana (Oct 12, 2019)

Yasha said:


> @Detective Stay strong, pal


+1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2019)

Action Point: C

It's the type of movie I probably would've dug as a kid.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 13, 2019)

Yesterday - 7/10.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2019)

If we still had Film Club, imagine watching Black Swan, Whiplash and Joker in a row.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 13, 2019)

*The Curse of the Cat People (1944)*

After the success of _Cat People_, Val Lewton was tasked with making a sequel. Despite its lurid title and poster, what he gave the world was a disappointment for horror fans expecting the chills of the first movie, and a hidden gem for those willing to set aside their initial expectations. Reuniting most of the key cast members from _Cat People_, _Curse_ picks up years later, as Oliver and Alice now have a young daughter, Amy, played rather well by Ann Carter, who seems different from most of the children around her.

_Curse_, directed first by Gunther von Fritsch, and then by Robert Wise in his first officially credited directing job (he'd previously handled additional footage for the controversial theatrical cut of Orson Welles' _The Magnificent Ambersons_), is about various characters lost in imagined worlds, and the responses of their loved ones to these breaks with reality. As with Irena before her, Amy almost seems to exist separately from the people and places she's physically sharing space with, and as with the first one, there's an ambiguity as to whether the girl's imaginary friend is all that imaginary. The old woman she befriends, the elderly former actress (again with the idea of living out one's imagination) Mrs. Farren (Julia Dean), is herself caught in the throes of dementia, alternating between a doting grandmotherly figure to Amy and a cold, callous one with her actual biological daughter Barbara (Elizabeth Russell, who had a memorable cameo in _Cat People_), who she accuses of being an imposter.

Like _Cat People_, the story also seems to be about how to handle relationships with people who don't fit in with the crowd. But where that movie focused on the psychosexual aspects of its leading characters' lives, this one is about a lonely child and her family's attempts to deal with her otherness in a healthy manner, with things ending much more happily this time around as Amy gets the much needed support that Irena tragically couldn't get. And if you interpret Irena as being more than an imaginary figure in this film, then even she gets a happier ending, as Amy is able to provide her the friendship that she longed for in _Cat People_. Oliver himself is once again part of the problem, but this time, he actually manages to get it right. Even the dysfunctional bond between the Farrens finds a certain closure despite Mrs. Farren never escaping her imagined world, as Barbara manages not to succumb entirely to the bitterness that has been building in her through the years. _Curse_ in this way manages to be so different and yet in an odd way, a worthy companion to its prequel.

Also of note is the way the movie denotes its focus on Amy's imagination. There's a noticeable prominence to her eyes in several close-up shots, particularly toward the end, as the reflect the worlds, both physical and psychic, she inhabits.

Not that the film is perfect. The movie almost seems like an alternate universe follow-up to its predecessor, with Alice and Oliver acting like Irena was just a delusional woman despite the part where she did turn out to be a werepanther. That's honestly frustrating given Oliver's own response to his daughter's behavior for most of the movie. The alternate universe thing might be true given that Alice, who could barely go through a scene without a smoke (although I'd probably be in serious need of stress relief myself if I was being stalked by a werepanther), now eschews any tobacco products, though this might just be on part of her wanting to avoid exposing her daughter to secondhand smoke. Irena herself seems strangely dressed, almost like she's trying out for a part as a Disney Princess whenever she appears to Amy. Regardless, these are relatively minor quibbles.

Still, if you enjoy stories that capture the travails of childhood, I'd definitely recommend _The Curse of the Cat People_. Horror fans might be perplexed, but, as Oliver learns to do with Amy, with an open mind, one can learn to appreciate the charms of this movie.


----------



## jesusus (Oct 13, 2019)

El Camino - Good movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2019)

Five Elements Ninjas: B+


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2019)

The Prisoner 2000/ AKA Island of Fire: C+

Jackie Chan, Sammo Hung, Jimmy Wang Yu, Andy Lau and Tony Leung in a... prison drama?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 15, 2019)

The Joker (2019)
an A-


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 15, 2019)

Joker - a complete JoaKino! A-


----------



## Yasha (Oct 15, 2019)

Wow so many people give Joker an A- instead of A or A+? What is its weakness or flaw? I couldn't find any.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Wow so many people give Joker an A- instead of A or A+? What is its weakness or flaw? I couldn't find any.



I usually low ball ratings because I feel like you don't know how great something is until you've seen it twice. The first viewing, especially when it's in theaters, is always going to be somewhat biased because of hype, so I think people tend to overreact and either make the movie seem better or worse than it really is.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 15, 2019)

I finally got around to watch Captain Marvel and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

It was an easy watch even though Brie Larson isn't especially charismatic.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 15, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I usually low ball ratings because I feel like you don't know how great something is until you've seen it twice. The first viewing, especially when it's in theaters, is always going to be somewhat biased because of hype, so I think people tend to overreact and either make the movie seem better or worse than it really is.



Fair enough. It's one of the films that are worth seeing twice imo. I had rewatched it and noticed more little details, eg. Arthur switched from right hand to left hand (Joker personality) while writing his journal, or Arthur's walking into a door at the hospital as if the sensor couldn't sense his presence, a subtle "joke" on his self-perceived non-existence


*Spoiler*: __ 



real non-existence if the entire film only happened inside his mind


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2019)

Immortal Demon Slayer/ Legend of Sun Wukong: B-/B

It's funny that this movie was presented on netflix under the title "Legend of Sun Wukong" for awhile, but is currently on prime as "Immortal Demon Slayer". I can't say this is great, but I seem to be a sucker for these "Journey to the West" adaptations. For some reason, they all seem to move me, even the lesser ones. This has less to do with the source than the others, but I still enjoyed it.

Maybe I'll have to see "Chinese Odyssey 3", even though I hear it's the worst of them.

Edit: It also goes under the titles of "Wukong" and "Tales of Wukong"... Jesus, how many f@cking titles does this have?


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 16, 2019)

*Dark City (1998)*
The cult classic, directed by Alex Proyas, is an eclectic mix of film noir, German Expressionism, existential horror, Plato's allegory of the cave (between this, _The Matrix_, and a couple other notable films, the late 90s were a good time to question reality), and science-fiction, but what to make of it two decades after its original release? Well, the Director's Cut certainly improves upon the theatrical one, and the visuals serve to make things as surreal as they come. Yet there's a certain cheesiness here that you won't find mainstream releases embracing today, whether in terms of the designs, editing, or even the music, which belongs to an era when film scores were still allowed to stand out. Speaking of which, if there's an issue I really have with the movie, it's that for all of its virtues, it just won't sit still for long enough to really let that dark noir style sink in or let the film breathe in its more intimate moments. The climactic confrontation is itself a mess to watch because I had no idea what the hell was going on seemingly half the time. Still, for all those quaint elements, it's still a fascinating picture that dares you to easily categorize it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2019)

In The Tall Grass: B

While probably the weakest of the netflix-Stephen King adaptations, it's still pretty solid.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 17, 2019)

Mortal Engines
it has a lot of potential
despite I love post apocalyptic movie, sadly this movie offer 0 on story,
great visual tho.
it just nonsensical


----------



## wibisana (Oct 17, 2019)

i am conflicted to necro Mortal engines thread, but i rather to write it here.
it has great world, great background etc.
i just wondering why the bad guy act as it is,
Shriek sub plot should have been cut from the movie. make Hester got saved by someone else.
Valentine (main bad guy) also dont really make sense.
what is his purpose? he unlock unlimited energy, instead of making somekind of nuclear powered city, he use the nuke to destroy wall? why? is he stupid or evil or something. explain, if he blinded by revenge and for some reasons want to destroy wall, it would make a bit sense, what we got just plain stupidity.

the movie just too much should be able to make it 2 movie. cut somewhere. the pace just too fast.
how London (whch is in france or Germanny) arrived at the wall which suppose to be Asia minor in days instead of weeks or months.

fina thought i would give it 5 or 6 out of 10.
what a waste and shame


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2019)

Universal Soldier 2: The Return : C-

It's bad, but is a little entertaining in an eye ball rolling sort of way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2019)

Exit Wounds: B-

MAYBE a B. This is a surprisingly solid Steven Seagal flick. It's bizarre seeing him do wire fu though.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2019)

*Unsane
*
A rather distasteful stalker film.

6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2019)

Zombieland 2: B+

It's a good follow-up to the first film. Even though "more of the same" is usually used to derisively describe a movie, I'd use that as why the film works. If you liked the comedy and zombie mayhem of the original, you should like this one too. The action scenes are stylish and violent. The comedy is funny and the characters remain compelling. The only drawback is that the first was... first... this will not likely leave the same impact because when "Zombieland" came out, it was unique and fresh. But I don't expect that out of every movie, especially a sequel. It's a fun ride and it's strange how some of the gags that didn't do much for me in the trailers were much more effective in the context of the film.

It does feel like this came out a little too late though. The zombie craze has died down and it's not like this is trying anything new with it. Part of me suspects that it was only made because half of the cast was in dire need of a hit, but... eh, who cares? They still brought their A game and I loved seeing them all back together again.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2019)

*A Star Is Born
*
Lady Gaga is so much hotter than Scarlet Johanson.

I loved "Shallow" just as everybody else does, but this one killed it for me. She doesn't need meat on her dress or any of that gimmicky BS. She is already a star being herself.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2019)

Ad Astra - 10/10.


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 20, 2019)

Watch Wag the Dog


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2019)

The Bullet Vanishes: B+

It's described as "Sherlock Holmes from Hong Kong", but I feel like that's an oversimplification. It's a very fun, interesting murder mystery though, even if I sometimes struggled keeping up because of the subtitles (it's a fast talking movie). The ending kind of left a bad taste in my mouth, but I don't know if I'd call it "Bad". It's actually quite bold... maybe even genius under the right light... I just didn't like it. Still, definitely worth a watch if you like mysteries and are cool with subtitles. Currently on tubitv.


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2019)

I cannot believe this godforsaken hellscape of a website is still up and running. How have all you assholes been doing??

Oh also movie, uh 

*The Perfection - 6/10*
Doesn't make any logical sense, but great acting, nice visuals and fantastic sound. Also if you've burned through everything decent in the horror section of Netflix, it'll do in a pinch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2019)

Medium: B

Polish... horror (???) film on netflix, although it's more of a surreal mystery thriller than it is horror. Pretty good though. The ending left me more confused than anything else. 



Jena said:


> I cannot believe this godforsaken hellscape of a website is still up and running. How have all you assholes been doing??
> .



Unwiped, if you ask me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2019)

Jena said:


> I cannot believe this godforsaken hellscape of a website is still up and running. How have all you assholes been doing??
> 
> Oh also movie, uh
> 
> ...



What do you think of Joker?


----------



## egressmadara (Oct 22, 2019)

*Mr. Nobody - 8/10*


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Unwiped, if you ask me.


That's unsanitary my dude. But there is no shaming in this thread. 



Yasha said:


> What do you think of Joker?


Honestly, I haven't seen it. Not for any reason related to the drama around that movie, I just like my Joker a force of nature with no backstory. I'm also not a huge fan of when he's given one in the comics or they try to explain "why the Joker is mad." 

I think I may see it in the future when it ends up on DC's streaming service, I still need to finish Young Justice season 3 so maybe I can wait until Joker gets added and kill two birds with one stone. I'll just watch it and pretend it's "sad clown man" movie and not about _the_ joker.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2019)

Guys... I CHANGED MY AVATAR!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2019)

Blackcoat's Daughter: C/C+

It has all the ingredients to be great, but kind kind of missed the mark for me.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi newbie. Welcome to NF.



Jena said:


> That's unsanitary my dude. But there is no shaming in this thread.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I haven't seen it. Not for any reason related to the drama around that movie, I just like my Joker a force of nature with no backstory. I'm also not a huge fan of when he's given one in the comics or they try to explain "why the Joker is mad."
> ...



It would not be too difficult to pretend that this movie has nothing to do with batman or DC because it's so unlike other comic book movies and perfectly standalone.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2019)

Happy Death Day 2U: C

I wasn't a big fan of the first one (A C+? I don't remember my rating), but if you liked it, you should give this a watch too. It's a good companion piece, if nothing else.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 25, 2019)

Joker - 8/10
Joaquin’s performance is good. A little too on the nose at points for me though

The Terminator - 7/10

The Invitation - 8/10

Gerald’s Game - 6/10
The ending goes on way too long and the premise naturally just makes the film feel over long and contrived. The eclipse scene was definitely one of the most disturbing scenes I’ve seen in a movie in a while though. 

Memories of Murder - 10/10
Just watched this tonight. Really, really enjoyed it. Excellent cinematography and score. Powerful ending as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2019)

The Lighthouse: A

Holy snap, this was great. Beautifully filmed, ambitiously acted and it was so atmospheric that I started to feel wet and cold myself. It's definitely a slow burner arthouse-styled horror flick and I sometimes grew impatient with it... but never because I was bored. I sometimes wanted it to move along because every scene plucked at my nerves so much that I spent the entirety of my viewing experience in a state of discomfort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2019)

Halloween H20: D+


----------



## wibisana (Oct 26, 2019)

Ocean's eight
I dont hate it.
kinda like it..
prolly 6-7 out of 10
tho with many celebrity crush in there i would easily give b8b out of 10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2019)

Murder Made Easy: B

It really just exists for one final twist... pretty good twist though...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2019)

Hustlers - 10/10.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 27, 2019)

O.G.
Solid 9
I like it better than shawshank


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 27, 2019)

*Dolemite Is My Name* - Easily among the best movies of the year, and both Eddie Murphy and Wesley Snipes are out of this world throughout. Hilarious, charming and full of warmth. 9/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2019)

Tales from the Darkside: The Movie: B


----------



## wibisana (Oct 28, 2019)

The foreigner/The Chinaman (Jackie Chan)
7.5/10
prolly gave it 8.

i cant explain it, it just really combination of jackie awesomeness and good side plot and acting by western actors (Pierce brosman)


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 28, 2019)

I think The Foreigner are easily Jackie Chan's best performance acting-wise. He really proves himself being a great fucking actor in the movie. He's so much more than martial arts and comedy. A really deep and complex performance. Among Pierce Brosnan's best performances as well.

Excellent film!


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 28, 2019)

*Scream (1996)*
It's been 23 years since Wes Craven attempted to put the slasher genre out to pasture with this self-aware approach to the genre that he made his name with, so how has it aged? Well, in certain respects, it's rather dated in terms of style and content, whether in terms of how everyone else missed the point and tried to write slashers about genre savvy teens or the sheer 90s nature of what we see and hear (which was intentional, as writer Kevin Williamson deliberately place the story within the context in which it was made). It's the father of the modern conception of the slasher, and even today, it is a rather clever thing, and the awareness of the genre's cliches had yet to be overdone when the movie came out. Looking at it now, it's not all that gory (aside from some quick shots, it's surprisingly restrained in terms of splatter), and the scares more based around startling the audience than horrifying them. There's a lot that is not to be taken seriously, so you don't get too sucked into the drama within the story itself, although there are some rather funny little moments here and there, with the teenagers not named Sidney for the most part being dumbass kids, although even potential cliches like her social circle don't feel as one-dimensional as the archetypes spawned from the movie's success. It's also not a bad whodunnit (in fact, I'm curious if any storytellers have considered seriously merging the detective story with the slasher instead of the latter dominating the former). While not that many scenes are all that scary, the opening sequence is still pretty damn frightening, building tension in ways that Hitchcock would be proud of.

*Misery (1990)*
Watching Rob Reiner's adaptation of the Stephen King novel was something I've been putting off for over a decade now. I've read the original book, and thought it pretty frightening and thrilling at the time, but I just never found the time or desire to actually see how it was translated to the silver screen. With William Goldman working his magic, Reiner still at the peak of his abilities, and Kathy Bates stealing the show (although James Caan holds his own), what I got was a fun watch. Bates' Annie Wilkes is pretty damn disturbing, with little hints of depth that led the character tragic undertones even if no one in their right minds would want to be alone in a room with her. With stories about crazed fans being common all over the Internet, Annie comes off as a distillation of some of their worst traits. Artists often express the downsides of stardom, but if you really want to see why the average starry-eyed person might want to rethink celebrity, _Misery_ is a good reminder of the sort of crazy moths attracted to the bright lights of fame and fortune. I still prefer the book though, even if the movie's pretty fine in its own right.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2019)

Hell Night: B


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2019)

Candyman: B/B+


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2019)

Manos: The Hands of Fate: F

What the f@ck people, this is supposed to be "so bad, it's good"? I thought it was f@cking boring as f@ck. F@ck! Torgo is amazing though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2019)

Fracture: B- (MAYBE a B)

The relatively new netflix original. It's pretty good, but the ending kind of lost me. I probably would've rated it higher if I found it to be more satisfying. Sam Worthington is actually a much better actor than people often realize. When he was getting his big star push in Hollywood though, they kept casting him in bland roles that showed little of what he could do. This movie utilized him well.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 1, 2019)

The Lighthouse

If this movie was a poster, I would neg it.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 1, 2019)

@Rukia I still think about Ally from A Star is Born on and off.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2019)

Shadow (2018): B/B+

A Zhang Yimou picture. I... kind of loved it? Kind of didn't? I feel like a lot of its strengths end up going full circle and become its weaknesses... but I really dug it for trying something different with the visual style. I'm still processing it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 2, 2019)

American Son - 10/10.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2019)

*The Perfection
*
The crazy gal from Get Out. Not as sexy as Hard Candy.

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2019)

The Big Sleep (1978): B

Even though this remake gets a bad rep, I thought it was pretty good. It's snugly paced, has plenty of witty zingers and I actually think the plot was a little easier to follow than the original. The original is still better though. For one, I don't know why they changed the setting from 1940's LA to 1970's London. Los Angeles provided more photogenic locations when it came to showing the seediness. I'm not really sure why they changed locations, unless it was simply a british production. I also feel like all of the concerns surrounding pornography would've been more convincing in the 1940's than the 1970's. Finally, I think Robert Mitchum makes for a good Marlowe. I don't think his age really holds him back outside of these young, hot women lusting for him. He sells the dialogue and is charming, but Humphrey Bogart was better because it felt like he was more emotionally involved in the case. Mitchum's Marlowe just seemed too casual all the way through, not even looking all that worried when in immediate danger.

Nevertheless, I don't fret too much when it comes to a movie not being as good as a classic. Oliver Reed steals the show as Eddie Mars. He strikes the perfect level of sleazy and charismatic. As far as remakes go, I still enjoyed it a lot and my criticisms were more observations. They didn't bother me that much.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 4, 2019)

The Addams Family, 8/10.

I don't know why is this movie so underrated. It captures the essence of the older versions perfectly and I daresay it is even creepier, because animation allows the characters to do some crazy shit they couldn't otherwise.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 4, 2019)

*Terminator: Dark Fate
*
5/10

Why was this made? Terminator Franchise just needs to die.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Nov 4, 2019)

Teminator:  Dark Fate

7/10

Enjoyed the film.  Well, I was entertained.  Put this on the same level as the rest of the Terminator films that aren't T1 or T2.
Linda Hamilton was great as Sarah Connor again.  McKenzie Davis was superb as always.  And of course Ahhhnold.
Some of the action was up close and shaky so it was difficult to follow.  Nothing particularly breakthough as far as special effects.  For whatever changes significant changes storywise to the overall franchise the story in the movie itself doesn't particularly seem fresh whatsoever.  Story seems a bit retread on what we have been given before along with the new Terminator.  When we went from the T-800 to T-1000 it knocked our socks off.   New Terminator doesn't seem a whole lot different than the T-1000 or T-X.  I guess if you need more Terminator see this movie.  If you want to see a great movie maybe just see something else.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 4, 2019)

Recently watched both Coraline and Paranorman.

Really liked both films. It's disappointing that I waited this long to watch them/10.

The only Laika movie I have to watch now is Missing Link.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2019)

Loaded Weapon 1: B-

Maybe a B. It's not one of the best parodies, but it's one of those movies I remember seeing at a young age and loving at the time, so there's a lot of nostalgia attached. Nevertheless, the cast seem invested and there are some really funny moments.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 5, 2019)

Watched the 4K Blu-Ray for 'Blade Runner 2049' earlier today.

Such a great fucking movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 5, 2019)

The Two Jakes: B+

Did anyone know that "Chinatown" had a sequel? I didn't! While this was a box office failure and received middling to mixed reviews, I thought it was good. Its biggest problem is just that the original set the bar too high. "good" was never going to be enough... at least at the time. I think if people revisited it more now, they'd appreciate it as a stellar film noir throwback. I thought the plot was interesting, if sometimes a little convoluted. I thought the acting was good and the characters were compelling. Nicholson is no Polanski in the directing department, but his direction is serviceable. Overall, good movie.


----------



## Djomla (Nov 6, 2019)

Valerian and the City of thousand Planets - 5/10. I kinda liked it.
Shrek 2 - 10/10. 
Tron: Legacy - 2/10. Couldn't even make myself finish it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2019)

Brothers Five: B


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 7, 2019)

John Wick 3 - 9/10

Pretty much a perfect action movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2019)

Haunter: B


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 7, 2019)

*Mission Impossible (1996)*
It's actually been over 20 years since I saw this movie, so I basically went into it with little memory of what happened. I've seen the rest of the series save the third one, and have enjoyed the increasingly over the top action and Tom Cruise being a lunatic. Still, what to make of the one that started it all? Well, I can see why fans of the original show were torn: it's [SPOILER ALERT] irritating that they brought back the main character of the series but made him the villain that the new hero has to take down. No one likes it when the original gets shit on so the remake looks better. It's a fun film in its own right with some memorable sequences like the iconic heist. Brian De Palma brought his own stylistic sensibilities to the film, and it shows in the emphasis on paranoia, suspense, and cinematography, elements that I wish were still present in the series today, as much as I enjoy the movies, since it makes sense for a story about spies to be brimming with paranoia. It also reminds me of just how repetitive the plotting has been since Ethan's been disavowed or hunted a rogue agent how many times now? Still, if you enjoy the series, you should like this one just fine.


----------



## Djomla (Nov 8, 2019)

Heat - 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2019)

Doctor Sleep: B-/B/B+

I'm still debating how I feel about this one. The cast is great all around and there are some truly phenomenal moments, with one being a creative visual marvel (the audience audibly gasped) and the other being a harrowing act of violence (arguably one of the most intense moments of cinematic history, at least in terms of how I reacted to it). I did feel like it struggled to find its legs, with the first act being somewhat choppy, both relying too much on its connection to "The Shining" and yet... seemingly under-utilizing its connections to "The Shining"... Although to be fair, this was arguably a problem with the book too. Some of the recasting of the original actors stood out as a little awkward. Sometimes it's so seamless that you almost trick yourself into thinking that you're watching the original cast. Other times you feel like you're just watching actors imitate the performances of the original.  

The 3rd act is also questionable. I loved parts of it, but was disappointed with other parts. This might be because the original book and the movie of "The Shining" is so different, both thematically and in terms of what actually happens and "Doctor Sleep" attempts a marriage between the two mediums -- with mixed success. I might grow to detest this ending over time. I might grow to love it. It's something I need to think on.

The 2nd act is really good though. As I said, the cast do an excellent job and they're given a lot to do. There are moments I didn't think would translate well into film, but the movie pulls it off. I found myself invested in all of the characters. "Doctor Sleep" isn't scary, but it is often suspenseful and even thrilling. But at its core, it works because it has good characters. But how much it works? Is it a good movie? A great one? Or is it above average? I'm still trying to decide.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2019)

Bleeding Steel: C

A Jackie Chan... Science Fiction film? Was it just me or was this kind of racist at times?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2019)

Monkey Shines: This movie is both hilarious and disturbing at the same time. The concept is ridiculous but the paraplegic angle, plus the monkey's acting just makes you feel umcomfortable. Especially when that fucking monkey has a syringe.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 10, 2019)

Midway - 6.5/10.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2019)

Yasha said:


> *Parasite
> *
> The most talked about Korean film this year. Its dark humour and dramatic tension are spot on.
> 
> 9/10


Just saw this, it was uh....yeah.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 10, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Just saw this, it was uh....yeah.



It's quite something, isn't it?


*American Animals - 7/10

Wildlike - 6.8/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 10, 2019)

Killer Clans: A-

Pretty interesting... albeit sometimes confusing... kung fu conspiracy flick.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 11, 2019)

*Kiss of Death (1947)*
I first heard about KoD years ago, but as with many a movie, I just never got around to seeing it, at least until last night. Looking at it, the movie's dialogue and acting is often stilted and dated, and the romance between our less than intellectually brilliant antihero (Henry Hathaway) and his love interest (Coleen Gray, who also serves at the narrator), who used to babysit his kids since she was fairly young herself, is more than a tad perplexing to watch. However, if you can get past that, there's some good stuff in here. The movie pulls you in with a clever Hollywood film noir twist on the Disney tradition of the storybook opening, with some rather stylish moments in the form of the tense opening sequence and moody lighting. What really steals the show however, is Richard Widmark's Tommy Udo, a giggling maniac who dominates every scene he's in, and finds a way to stick with you in spite of much of his dialogue being so cliche it almost sounds like parody. If you like film noir or old gangster flicks, then give this one a try.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 11, 2019)

Rango: A-/A

I thought this was really charming and funny.


----------



## Djomla (Nov 11, 2019)

Joker 7/10


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2019)

Overlord - A legitimate world war 2 movie that suddenly becomes Return to Castle Wolfenstein. Also there's a hot french babe taking care of business, killing krauts and zombie freaks to save her little brother.

Good shit.


----------



## jesusus (Nov 11, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Overlord - A legitimate world war 2 movie that suddenly becomes Return to Castle Wolfenstein. Also there's a hot french babe tkaing care of business and killing krauts and zombie freaks to save her little brother.
> 
> Good shit.


I thought that movie was cheesy. The french girl made it semi worth it though


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 11, 2019)

Cheesy is nothing but a huge compliment if you ask me, so Overlord being cheesy is just great. And I agree. It was really fucking cheesy. Amazing movie throughout. 9/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 11, 2019)

Ninja in the Dragon's Den: A

This movie was amazing.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 12, 2019)

*Doctor Sleep
*
First act was choppy, Second act was awesome, Third act was meh.

Rebecca Ferguson was so hot!

7.5/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 12, 2019)

Queen of Katwe : love it 8/10
Dumbo (reboot) : 7.5/10
Another Disney Reboot, i would give it 6 but since I am father of 3 yo I appreciate more movie kids, for my kid


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2019)

Yasha said:


> *Doctor Sleep
> *
> First act was choppy, Second act was awesome, Third act was meh.
> 
> ...



This is pretty much how I feel. The first act just seems like it's getting all of that Shining stuff out of the way. The 2nd act tells its own story and is quite good. The third act should theoretically be awesome, but for some reason... I couldn't get into it, at least fully. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I like the idea of transplanting "The Shining" books ending onto the "Doctor Sleep" movie, with Danny now filling Jack's role. But for it to work, I think Danny needed to succumb to his alcoholism prior to the possession (which happens to Jack in the source). "The Shining" did such a thorough job at blending Jack's personal demons and the supernatural influences, making it sort of vague as to which was responsible for the mayhem. But now it just seems like the Overlook just straight up hijacks people.  




I do think part of the problem is just that the story is too vast. You can't really cut much out without taking away from the characters or the story. This was especially apparent during Rose's introduction. I felt like they originally planned on drawing that out more, but they had to trim it so Rose is just suddenly there. 

Still thought it was a good movie though. Shame it's bombing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2019)

Clan of Amazons: B

It's sort of a predecessor to "Duel of the Century". I wish there were more kung fu murder mysteries like this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2019)

super Shark: C-

As far as bad shark movies go, this made me laugh a little.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 14, 2019)

*Doctor Sleep - *7/10

*Hunchback of Notre Dame *- 9/10
 I haven’t watched this movie in years, but it’s still a classic. Great voice cast, the animation and soundtrack together give it such an epic atmosphere. Esmeralda and Judge Claude Frollo  are great characters as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2019)

Parasite: A

While I'm still processing it, it is an incredibly well made. It's only real drawback is that it's hard to describe 'what' exactly it is. I've seen it called a comedy; I've seen it called a thriller. But it's not a lot of one or the other; while not really being a genre hybrid either. It has a story and the genre shifts depending on what said story requires, but I thought it worked surprisingly well. Probably because it has a really good story that stands out on its own, something you don't really see too often. 

Is it my favorite movie of the year? I dunno, but it'd probably appear in my Top 10 list. I think I prefer "The Lighthouse", but as I said, I'm still processing this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2019)

Universal  Soldier: Regeneration: B-/B


----------



## Yasha (Nov 16, 2019)

*Ford v Ferrari
*
Damn, is there such a thing as a bad car-racing movie? One heck of a story. Wish the ending weren't real. Although not as perfect as Rush, it was still one hell of a ride.

9.5/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2019)

I liked Rush a lot. Might go see this.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2019)

Fast And Furious Presents Hobbs and Shaw:
I'm gonna give it an 8/10. I was really entertained with the acting between them too. Also add in Kevin Hart and fucking Ryan Reyolds had me dying. Plus the chick who played Shaw's sister, I'd show her the wood release and spread my seed all upon her. 

Just saying.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 16, 2019)

Master Z: Ip Man Legacy: B/B+

It's pretty good, although I'm not sure how I feel about this attempt to build an Ip Man cinematic universe. Seriously, besides the lead being the antagonist from "Ip Man 3", Tony Jaa shows up for some random fight scenes that have nothing to do with the storyline... maybe there's going to be "Sadi the Warrior: Ip Man's legacy's legacy"... except this apparently bombed at the box office, so I doubt it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 16, 2019)

A Rainy Day in New York - 7/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2019)

I watched Last Christmas.  Surprisingly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2019)

Dagger of Kamui: B-

This was f@ckng weird. I sometimes really liked it; I sometimes just wanted it to be over with.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2019)

Shaolin Plot: B-/B


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2019)

Mar's Villa: B

I was once asked to review this back when I did it full time... and I'm only getting to it now, more than 2 years later. I'm a bad fake critic. Even though "Shaolin Plot" has MUCH better choreography, it also has the faultier narrative and yes, that matters... even in a kung fu flick...


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 19, 2019)

*Hercules (1997) - *6/10
As I continue my Disney Renaissance rewatch, I have a lot of mixed feelings on this one. I like the Gospel theme and the first half is pretty promising, but the second half is rather anticlimactic. Most of the songs are also pretty forgettable outside of "Go The Distance". The story's main moral/theme kind of gets lost halfway through as well and the ending is overall unsatisfactory. Of course, James Woods is absolutely fantastic as Hades and Megara is great as well, the two of them being the most entertaining characters throughout the whole movie.


----------



## Didi (Nov 19, 2019)

Bluebeard said:


> *Hercules (1997) - *6/10
> As I continue my Disney Renaissance rewatch, I have a lot of mixed feelings on this one. I like the Gospel theme and the first half is pretty promising, but the second half is rather anticlimactic. Most of the songs are also pretty forgettable outside of "Go The Distance". The story's main moral/theme kind of gets lost halfway through as well and the ending is overall unsatisfactory. Of course, James Woods is absolutely fantastic as Hades and Megara is great as well, the two of them being the most entertaining characters throughout the whole movie.



Excuse you, but Gospel Truth, Zero to Hero and I won't say I'm in Love are all major BOPS  (and yeah, Go the Distance is great as well)


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2019)

Ninja in the Dragon's Den: A

I just had to show my Dad this masterpiece. 

"You can beat an enemy with strength, you can beat an enemy with wits... but nothing beats a great pair of tits!"


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 20, 2019)

Black Mountain Side - Slow-burning Lovecraftian horror. Very similar to The Thing in many ways, but not quite as good or impressive of course. But amazing nonetheless. 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> Black Mountain Side - Slow-burning Lovecraftian horror. Very similar to The Thing in many ways, but not quite as good or impressive of course. But amazing nonetheless. 8/10



I think it was good, but the ending was unsatisfying.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 20, 2019)

What did you find unsatisfying? I, for one, loved the ending.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 20, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Parasite: A
> 
> While I'm still processing it, it is an incredibly well made. It's only real drawback is that it's hard to describe 'what' exactly it is. I've seen it called a comedy; I've seen it called a thriller. But it's not a lot of one or the other; while not really being a genre hybrid either. It has a story and the genre shifts depending on what said story requires, but I thought it worked surprisingly well. Probably because it has a really good story that stands out on its own, something you don't really see too often.
> 
> Is it my favorite movie of the year? I dunno, but it'd probably appear in my Top 10 list. I think I prefer "The Lighthouse", but as I said, I'm still processing this.



Have you reviewed the lighthouse yet?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Have you reviewed the lighthouse yet?



Yeah, it's in my horror thread. 



Uncle Acid said:


> What did you find unsatisfying? I, for one, loved the ending.



... I don't remember, lol... I'm sure I talked about it in said horror thread. 

All I can recall was that I didn't care for the ending.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 21, 2019)

A quiet place
Solid 8.
I like it
Have problem here and there
Mainly why they decide to get pregnant lul (symbol of hope?/prevail?)
And what can goes wrong,goes wrong element.

Overall a rare "horror" movie that i like


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I watched Last Christmas.  Surprisingly.


How was it?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Parasite: A
> 
> While I'm still processing it, it is an incredibly well made. It's only real drawback is that it's hard to describe 'what' exactly it is. I've seen it called a comedy; I've seen it called a thriller. But it's not a lot of one or the other; while not really being a genre hybrid either. It has a story and the genre shifts depending on what said story requires, but I thought it worked surprisingly well. Probably because it has a really good story that stands out on its own, something you don't really see too often.
> 
> Is it my favorite movie of the year? I dunno, but it'd probably appear in my Top 10 list. I think I prefer "The Lighthouse", but as I said, I'm still processing this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2019)

High Anxiety: D

A Mel Brooks parody of Hitchcock. I remember seeing this a a kid, but not getting the jokes because I had only watched one or two of Hitchcock's films. Now that I've seen most of them, I  still did not get most of the jokes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2019)

Motherless Brooklyn - 8/10.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 22, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> High Anxiety: D
> 
> A Mel Brooks parody of Hitchcock. I remember seeing this a a kid, but not getting the jokes because I had only watched one or two of Hitchcock's films. Now that I've seen most of them, I  still did not get most of the jokes.



A lot of the humor in Brooks' work is pretty broad and not limited to direct parody. It's not as strong as _Blazing Saddles_, but it's entertaining enough.


_*Mission Impossible III*_
It's an entertaining watch that's not as good as what followed, nor as distinctive as what came before it. Still, it did give Ethan more of a character, even if his wife, whose relationship with him is the emotional center of the film, disappears in time for the next movie. I was annoyed that the team disappears by the climax, and that the characters are stupid enough to use their real names in front of the enemy, leading to the big conflict of the movie.

Something I noticed was an early sign of Abrams' tendency to make things 'biggerer.' By that, I mean silly escalation of pre-existing elements (e.g. from Death Stars to Starkiller Base, from 900-year-old Yoda to 1000-year-old whatsherface) with little understanding of why those elements worked in the first place. When the team is discussing a heist, a character says that it will make what happened at Langley in the first one look easy. This is pretty silly to include, and ultimately, we don't see the meat of the heist itself, just the getaway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2019)

The Young Master: B/B+


----------



## wibisana (Nov 23, 2019)

is bluray rip exist?
I can only find HDrip which i asume better quality cam rip. which i still avoid


----------



## Djomla (Nov 23, 2019)

Stardust 3/10
OUATIH - 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 23, 2019)

Along Came a Spider: C+

The sequel to "Kiss the Girls", surrounding the character of Alex Cross, played by Morgan Freeman. Even though this was critically panned, it's not that bad. Michael Wincott is a great villain and his scenes with Morgan Freeman are amazing, the rest of the cast are pretty good and I thought it moved at a nice pace. Honestly, I thought this was pretty solid until the ending kicked in, which somehow blurred the lines of "Oh wow, I didn't see this coming" and "Oh, wow, I didn't see this coming because that's pretty f@cking stupid".

On another note, I had mixed feelings on how the FBI treated Cross, the "lowly detective". I'm so used to jurisdiction clashes that part of me finds it refreshing when everyone gets along for the sake of solving the case, but the other part of me feels that this lessened the tension. My problem with the trope is that it makes the establishment or the people with the higher ranking seem like pompous idiots... but without it, it almost seems like they're too casual. I don't know. Still thinking about that one. Nevertheless, it was an easy watch. "Kiss the Girls" was better, but at least this was a few steps up from "Alex Cross", starring Tyler Perry.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2019)

Mider T said:


> How was it?


It was alright.  It has a twist!

But I think that free Let it Snow movie on Netflix is supposed to be better.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It was alright.  It has a twist!
> 
> But I think that free Let it Snow movie on Netflix is supposed to be better.


 Never heard of it, will search it in a sec.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh I see it has Isabela Moner and Kiernan Shipka...both barely legal

Watching now.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 23, 2019)

*Parasite - *7/10


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2019)

Bluebeard said:


> *Parasite - *7/10


That's it?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Oh I see it has Isabela Moner and Kiernan Shipka...both barely legal
> 
> Watching now.


Just finished.  Better than the original source (Love Actually) but that isn't saying much.

Up next: Noelle


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2019)

I saw Knives Out.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 24, 2019)

The Irishman - 8/10.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 24, 2019)

*The Thin Man (1934)*
A lighthearted murder mystery adapted from a story by Dashiell Hammett and directed by W.S. Van Dyke, TTM is one of those movies that is less about the main plot (the aforementioned myster) and more about the personalities that play it out. William Powell and Myrna Loy portray Nick and Nora Charles, the former a retired detective/functioning alcoholic, the latter his wife, who came into a sizeable inheritance that allows both to gallivant around town doing whatever appeals to them. The film would be otherwise forgettable if it wasn't for the witty screenplay and great chemistry displayed by the two leads, who bounce off each other and their dog, Asta (Skippy, who somehow manages to give his role some amusing personality). It's not a deep film, but it's one you can sit back and enjoy watching if you love watching two actors (and Skippy) play off each other and their supporting cast with hilarious aplomb.

*Tampopo (1985)*
Written and directed by Juzo Itami, _Tampopo_ is a rather strange yet charming picture, hinted at by the opening scene, in which a Yakuza and his moll (both of whom appear throughout the movie) are about to enjoy what appears the movie you are about to watch at the cinema, with the former giving you an idea of not only his character, but also reminding you of good theater etiquette. The main plot centers around a widowed mother running a failing ramen shop who finds herself, in the tradition of those classic Westerns like _Shane_, aided by a helpful cowboy (well, he certainly wears the right kind of hat) who was otherwise passing through, to transform her business into the best ramen stall around. Despite this particular plotline being rather light on gunplay and the action being mostly offscreen, it plays out just like one of those old pictures, complete with little reveals about the characters and much being left unsaid and undone. And yet, the film is so much more, as this central pillar of the story itself anchors various short stories involving food in some way. It's definitely not something just anyone can get into, but I rather liked it. A word of warning though, make sure you don't watch it on an empty stomach, because you might find yourself in the mood for some good ramen afterward.


----------



## mali (Nov 24, 2019)

and then we danced- 6/10 something subdued about it imo, lovely use of music tho


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 24, 2019)

Kuromaku said:


> *The Thin Man (1934)*
> A lighthearted murder mystery adapted from a story by Dashiell Hammett and directed by W.S. Van Dyke, TTM is one of those movies that is less about the main plot (the aforementioned myster) and more about the personalities that play it out. William Powell and Myrna Loy portray Nick and Nora Charles, the former a retired detective/functioning alcoholic, the latter his wife, who came into a sizeable inheritance that allows both to gallivant around town doing whatever appeals to them. The film would be otherwise forgettable if it wasn't for the witty screenplay and great chemistry displayed by the two leads, who bounce off each other and their dog, Asta (Skippy, who somehow manages to give his role some amusing personality). It's not a deep film, but it's one you can sit back and enjoy watching if you love watching two actors (and Skippy) play off each other and their supporting cast with hilarious aplomb.
> 
> *Tampopo (1985)*
> Written and directed by Juzo Itami, _Tampopo_ is a rather strange yet charming picture, hinted at by the opening scene, in which a Yakuza and his moll (both of whom appear throughout the movie) are about to enjoy what appears the movie you are about to watch at the cinema, with the former giving you an idea of not only his character, but also reminding you of good theater etiquette. The main plot centers around a widowed mother running a failing ramen shop who finds herself, in the tradition of those classic Westerns like _Shane_, aided by a helpful cowboy (well, he certainly wears the right kind of hat) who was otherwise passing through, to transform her business into the best ramen stall around. Despite this particular plotline being rather light on gunplay and the action being mostly offscreen, it plays out just like one of those old pictures, complete with little reveals about the characters and much being left unsaid and undone. And yet, the film is so much more, as this central pillar of the story itself anchors various short stories involving food in some way. It's definitely not something just anyone can get into, but I rather liked it. A word of warning though, make sure you don't watch it on an empty stomach, because you might find yourself in the mood for some good ramen afterward.



I really liked "The Thin Man", but I've been afraid to see the sequels. I hear they're not as good and I can see that formula growing stale fast.


----------



## Gin (Nov 24, 2019)

*jojo rabbit *- 8.5/10, probably my fav movie of the year after parasite  fun movie and a good satire on WW2 indoctrination in germany


----------



## jesusus (Nov 24, 2019)

Hate it in movies where writers try to write hip but cringe lines


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I really liked "The Thin Man", but I've been afraid to see the sequels. I hear they're not as good and I can see that formula growing stale fast.



It's the same problem with a lot of movies that got by in large part on the appeal posed by a cast member's performance. On the first go, it works because of the novelty and the quality of the work overall, but as the series goes on, the writing might not be as good and the novelty becomes replaced by tiresome familiarity. You see it as well with Johnny Depp and the _Pirates _series.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2019)

Web of Death: B-

A kung fu flick meets... a killer spider movie? The climax, where the greatest kung fu masters of the land surround a tarantula with laser web powers... weapons raised... faces contorted in fear... might just be the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life.

Chor Yuen is probably my personal favorite kung fu director of this period. Even when his movies were bad, they were pretty good. You can see a bunch of his movies, including this one, on prime. There's still plenty more I need to see myself.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2019)

Waves.

Great movie: A


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 26, 2019)

Six years late I've finally seen Frozen (2013).

I was mostly... confused, because I went in thinking that Elsa would be the protagonist and that the movie would be structured around her journey from "First Time in Forever" (repress your true nature) to "Let it Go" (accept your true nature). But as it turns out, this arc unfolds entirely within the first act, and then Anna becomes the protagonist for the rest of the film.

It felt like there was a whole other movie missing between Elsa's escape from her coronation (where she is clearly still horrified and disgusted at her powers) and "Let it Go", because there's only a couple of minutes between the two scenes, during which nothing happens that would prompt this change in attitude.

For the rest of the film, neither Elsa nor Anna has any_ real_ character development. Elsa is for the most part passively pushed around by the circumstances that happen to her, and as for the "twist", there's nothing in Anna's history that suggests she would have formerly acted differently than she ends up doing. Hence neither character undergoes any profound change in personality. I mean, there was a* very rational reason* why Elsa was shutting Anna out before, so if they're now able to hang out without danger it doesn't really count as character development, does it?

That said:

* Elsa would have made a great X-Man. The fusion of Rogue's character with Iceman's powers is pretty brilliant, since it makes her a threat to anybody within miles and hence much more believably isolated than someone who just has to wear gloves all the time. Is there really not a character like this yet? I suppose Phoenix, to an extent, but I haven't seen Jean pull the kind of self-loathing that Rogue does.

* As a Swede I'm of course touched by the Scandinavian character names and cultural tributes. Though I don't get why the kingdom is spelled "Arendelle", which is more French-sounding doesn't mean anything in any Nordic language. I rationalized that maybe it's supposed to be "Ärendal" (Glorydale), but if that's the case they should have used a spelling that made this more apparent.​


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Six years late I've finally seen Frozen (2013).
> 
> I was mostly... confused, because I went in thinking that Elsa would be the protagonist and that the movie would be structured around her journey from "First Time in Forever" (repress your true nature) to "Let it Go" (accept your true nature). But as it turns out, this arc unfolds entirely within the first act, and then Anna becomes the protagonist for the rest of the film.
> 
> ...


My eyes hurt.


----------



## dr_shadow (Nov 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> My eyes hurt.



Let it go.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2019)

Velocipastor: A+

Truly the definitive masterpiece of this generation.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 26, 2019)

*Kiss Me Deadly (1955)*
Despite being made at the end of the age of classic film noir, this Robert Aldrich movie manages to be its own beast, familiar yet so very different among the members of not only its genre, but its time. It was made in part to really put the genre's typical ingredients under a lens, and this shows in the way those ingredients play out. Ralph Meeker's Mike Hammer is not so much an antihero as he is a thug completely lacking in the glamor that underscores the otherwise tragic and flawed protagonists of such tales, with his moments of humanity and quick wit being counterbalanced by his hubris and sadism. The MacGuffin, or "whatsit", as they call it in the picture, and the nature of the plot is outright pointed out by Velda (Maxine Cooper), who appears tired of Hammer and these kinds of stories in spite of whatever it is that compels her to stay. The various women are some of the most lacking in glamor in all film noir, being filmed, made-up, or written in such a way that there is nothing all that appealing about them. As with most noir, the authorities are seemingly incompetent, yet part of the reason they fall short is because our sleuth fails to let them in on important information until it is far too late. The mastermind and femme fatale are themselves stripped of all mystique. The former is competent, refined, and mysterious, but once revealed is exposed as misogynistic and too focused on being pretentious to realize that maybe he should be more direct in order to survive the situation he places himself in. The latter is made to look unappealing, and rather than being a refined seductress, she's more of a clumsy psychopath. And to put this all into perspective, the film takes the pessimism of the genre to its logical conclusion, illustrating just how hopeless it all is with society on the verge on Armageddon in the face of Cold War fears.

Something else to note is the cinematography. The movie feels more modern than many of its contemporaries due to its pacing combined with both the sorts of shots utilized and the way the camera moves at times. This and _Touch of Evil_ are those movies that really come off as being from a later period than they were in reality.

A must-watch for those into classic films and film noir.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 27, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Six years late I've finally seen Frozen (2013).
> 
> I was mostly... confused, because I went in thinking that Elsa would be the protagonist and that the movie would be structured around her journey from "First Time in Forever" (repress your true nature) to "Let it Go" (accept your true nature). But as it turns out, this arc unfolds entirely within the first act, and then Anna becomes the protagonist for the rest of the film.
> 
> ...


i heard from some review that original story is about Elsa being bad guy/villain.or just no bad guy at all.
but they change it in the middle to make hans as bad guy.

the reasons was because The "let It go" song is so better than they expected, so they feels ashamed not to use it for protagonist or something like that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2019)

The Black Lizard: A-

Another wuxia murder mystery by Chor Yuen!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2019)

The Snake Woman's Curse: B

From the director of "Jigoku". Slow and REALLY depressing, but it's pretty moody and has some of the same batshit visual style that made "Jigoku" so jaw dropping.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 

My mother added peas in the mac and cheese which caused us to have a family intervention..but she acknowledged her mistake and everything is good now.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
> 
> My mother added peas in the mac and cheese which caused us to have a family intervention..but she acknowledged her mistake and everything is good now.


Convoy thread is that -> way


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2019)

This has always been the convo thread lol


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> This has always been the convo thread lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> This has always been the convo thread lol


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2019)

I know you can't read Gesy but the actual convo thread has been around for ages.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2019)

And I've been having convos in here since I was a teen. What's your beef?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 29, 2019)

Anyway, I'm thinking of seeing Queen & Slim tonight. I hear it's gonna piss me off.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> And I've been having convos in here since I was a teen. What's your beef?


What's going on the convo thread? Conversation. 
What's going on in this thread? Movie reviews.

Years later and you still haven't figured it out.  Classic Gesy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2019)

Knives Out: A

My murder mystery cravings have been satisfied. A clever spin on a personal favorite formula of mine. Fun characters, cool twists that actually surprised me and a good pace, filled with intrigue and wit. Definitely check this out.

For some reason I chose to elaborate in the Star Wars thread.
_
I just watched "Knives Out", by everyone's favorite Star Wars director Rian Johnson. It's great, definitely the kind of movie he thrives at making. I don't know if I'd call it the best movie of 2019... and to be fair, I haven't seen as many as I usual do. "PARASITE" and "The Lighthouse" are superior films in the purist of senses, but this might be my personal favorite, as I just love these kinds of murder mysteries and this one one has a clever spin on the old formula._


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2019)

The Proud Twins: B+

Another Chor Yuen movie, although this one is more of a comedy than the others, at times even resembling a parody of his convoluted intrigue stories. Still fun stuff though, especially thanks to Alexander Fu Sheng's charmingly goofy hero.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 29, 2019)

*The Miracle of Morgan's Creek (1944)*
Having gone through much of the classic noir library, I decided to also get around to watching more screwball comedies, a genre that sadly hasn't worked as well in the mainstream since its heyday. And who better to set the table with than Preston Sturges, arguably the grandmaster of the genre itself (Hawks dabbled and Lubitsch also did straight romantic comedies)? This riff on the Nativity Story and wartime comfort somehow managed to get released despite the aforementioned riffing, surprising amounts of sexual references (during the time of the Hays Code!), and gentle satire of American soldiers during the war, and it somehow manages to get increasingly farcical as it goes along to the point that digs are taken at Canada (!), Mussolini (!!), and Hitler (!!!) himself (it all makes sense in context, sort of). The characters aren't entirely likeable, though are are sympathetic enough to make the story work, and I suppose being too likeable might have made the moments of slapstick less amusing. It's also a case where an idiot plot works because the zany schemes are something straight out of the minds of dumb young adults (and one girl freshly in her teens) making their way through conservative small town America (although said small town is populated to some degree by individuals who are kooks in their own right).

It's a strange tale that gets stranger as it goes on, but it's also a rather amusing one if you enjoy old screwball comedies

*The Lady Eve (1941)*
Another Preston Sturges classic, TLE pairs Barbara Stanwyck and Henry Fonda in a story about con artists, ophiologists, cruises, and ale brewers, among other things. Fonda plays a man heading back to the States on a cruise ship with his valet and a newly discovered specimen of snake in tow who runs into a trio of professional card sharks looking to score off him, as he's also the heir to his father's ale (not beer, as he would remind you there's a difference between the drinks) brewery fortune. Stanwyck really shows her range as an actress here, as she managed to come off as a clever, manipulative, and attractive roper despite my previous experience watching her having been her iconic turn as a sleazy femme fatale in _Double Indemnity_. While it's Fonda who engages in pratfall after pratfall, and the supporting cast that keeps the movie going strong, it's Stanwyck who really steals the show.

It's a tale of - spoiler alert - boy meets girl, girl loses boy, girl enacts insane doppelganger scheme to marry boy, girl marries boy, girl suddenly makes boy long for divorce, boy runs out on girl, boy meets girl again not aware of her pretending to have been another woman that he just spent months courting, boy and girl get together with him none the wiser (although she probably intends to tell him the truth). You gotta love a screwball comedy.

If you're looking for a romance that inexplicably works and a comedy that's actually both clever and funny, here's one place to start.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 30, 2019)

Jungle book remake
Never watch the OG
I think it is fine.
What i wonder is. Where is the girl that lure Mowgli to the village?
Tho i never watch the OG. I have comic book about it.
I still remember Mowgli go to village after killin Sherkhan


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 30, 2019)

*The Palm Beach Story (1942)*
The latest watch was another Preston Sturges classic stars Claudette Colbert and Joel McCrea as a couple in such frequent financial trouble that the former decides to head to Palm Beach for an easy divorce despite there still being some very real affection in the relationship. It's more nuts than it sounds.

The movie captures you from the start, with a rather strange prologue involving what appear to be doppelgangers, a bride and groom in a rush to their wedding, another woman tied up in a closet, and a maid suffering a consecutive series of fainting spells. It's the sort of thing that you figure might be the climax of the movie that we might come back to, and well, I won't spoil the surprise, because it's a real mind fuck. Said prologue then ends with a rather visually striking series of captions, and then we begin the story proper. Again, as I said earlier, it's all way more nuts than it sounds.

This being a screwball comedy, the entire planet appears to be populated with screwballs ranging from the hard of hearing fairy godfather that is the Wiener King (it makes sense in context), a train car's worth of eccentric millionaires and their hunting dogs, and the rather nice if odd duo that is one of the setting's wealthiest men and his frequently married sister (she memorably points out that she's only been divorced thrice, her other two marriages ended in annulments, and she's still in the process of breaking up with her current husband by the time we meet her), and her alcoholic foreign hanger-on of the moment.

Oh, and I might add that it ends with a plot twist that was foreshadowed quite a bit, but all the hints don't really come together until then. I never expected a twist capable of making me verbally exclaim "what?" (compelling me to immediately get on the Internet to confirm what I just saw) could appear in anything other than a thriller or mystery (or something of the like), but it did, and yet it really provides the perfect ending to cap off as screwy a screwball comedy as it gets.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 30, 2019)

After the Wedding - 6/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2019)

Brick: A

The whole gimmick is that it's stylized like a film noir... except it takes place in a high school setting. So even though the characters are all teenagers, they behave like film noir archetypes and it's pretty bizarre. Played straight too, with barely a trace of comedy Yet then there is a strange scene where a characters Mother gets involved, reminding us that these are in fact... teenagers... I did laugh at that one. It's really good though, very interesting, although it's not going to be for everybody.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 1, 2019)

Ford v Ferrari - 10/10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 1, 2019)

*Knives Out
*
I am a man who doesn't even smile in photo, and this film made me chuckle a few times. Quite an accomplishment I would say.

Also, the clarity of its presentation impresses me. I'm surprised by how little attention I needed to follow the plot especially for a film of this genre.

9/10


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Dec 1, 2019)

Charlies Angels - 5/10

It's not a good movie, but it is not a terrible movie either.  It's a popcorn flick that you will immediatly forget about five minutes after you leave the theatre. 
I've only seen a few episodes of the TV show and I didn't see the first movie.  I think Naomi Scott was the the main reason I went to see this.  The cast is good.  Kristen Stewart made me laugh out loud more than once.  Patrick Stewart really seems to be having a lot of fun.
There really isn't any thing you haven't seen already before in this movie especially in any other spy type of movie.
They put out a movie no one really wanted or needed.  That being said I was entertained.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2019)

Look Out, Officer!: C+/B-

A Stephen Chow movie. It's very broad and juvenile, but I will admit to usually being amused. There's one gag that he'd recycle for "Journey to the West".


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 2, 2019)

*The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance (1962)*
It's been said that this movie was John Ford's reflection on the Western, the genre he had defined, and it shows. Filled with familiar faces (and with some of those faces in very familiar roles to those they had played in previous Ford films) and familiar characters, TMWSLV plays like a funeral, complete with funeral oration in the form of the now famous phrase "When the legend becomes fact, print the legend." In addition, the presence of Lee Van Cleef in a minor role seems to foreshadow (unintentionally) the revisionist Westerns that sprang up in the wake of Ford's own revisionist approaches to the genre. It's a movie filled to the brim with visual motifs (note the number of times a piece of paper gets crumpled and what it seems to signify), and, as with the best Ford films, says much with what is said by word, by action, and by absence. As with Ford's other later classic, _The Searchers_, the Old West finds itself tamed by civilization, with John Wayne, the classic Western's greatest star, finding himself both obsolete and a victim of those traits that allowed him to prevail.

It might actually contest _Stagecoach_ for the title of my favorite John Ford Western (although there are still quite a few I've yet to see) thus far.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 2, 2019)

Universal Soldier: Day of Reckoning: B+

Surprisingly experimental. Flawed, but interesting.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 3, 2019)

Ready or not. Loved it. Super fun movie. Samara Weaving was amazing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2019)

Heroes Shed no Tears: A-


----------



## Djomla (Dec 4, 2019)

South Park. 10/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 4, 2019)

Black Belly of the Tarantula: B-

Decent giallo. Great score by Morricone.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 5, 2019)

Heavenly Christmas. 1/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2019)

Waxwork: B-


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2019)

Avengement: B

Brutal Scott Adkins action.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 7, 2019)

Blazing Saddles. Really funny movie. The only thing that could make it funnier would be watching it with some sjw/pc/feminist snowflake pansy ass and seeing the reaction.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 7, 2019)

*Karasu no Oyayubi
*
@MartialHorror Check this out. The twist is real neat.

8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2019)

Dark Phoenix: C+

It wasn't the disaster I was expecting. It wasn't even boring. It has some good moments, but overall it just was pretty average. Mystique f@cking sucked in this movie and I found myself glad to see her die. I laughed when said "I don't even remember the last time you risked something" to Charles, so apparently she forgot the last f@cking movie. In fact, I think the biggest flaw is how everyone treats Charles's actions as wrong and he admits it, even though the entire story seems determined to prove him right. I'm a big Jessica Chastain fan, but her dialogue was the worst and she looked embarrassed and uncomfortable saying some of her lines. Sophie Turner does really good though and I thought Michael Fassbender was good enough to allow me to forgive that he's gone through the same character arc twice now. The soundtrack was awesome, possibly even one of the better ones in the franchise. I also thought the 'Mutants Vs Aliens' battle on the train was pretty bad-ass too. 

The "You should change the name to X-Women" might be the worst line of all time, because it just didn't seem earned. Besides "Deadpool 2" making a similar joke, where was the context for this? Night Crawler, Cyclops and Quicksilver did just as much -- if not MORE -- than Jean during the rescue mission... while Mystique (the person saying the line) stayed on the ship. I'm all for feminism, but the line just seemed like it was forced because that's the trendy topic, even though it made no sense at the moment. Speaking of which, it's strange how this movie marketed itself based on its strong, powerful female characters... but they're all presented as the villains -- or get killed as a plot device... or are just irrelevant. That could've been one of the many reasons why it flopped. 

But still, I was mostly just lukewarm on the film. I don't regret watching it, but I'm glad I didn't pay for it. 



Yasha said:


> *Karasu no Oyayubi
> *
> @MartialHorror Check this out. The twist is real neat.
> 
> 8.5/10



K.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 7, 2019)

*Sullivan's Travels (1941)*
So I finally watched what is argued to be Preston Sturges' masterpiece, and honestly, it was pretty good, even if I personally didn't like it quite as much as I did _The Lady Eve _or _The Palm Beach Story_. Sturges seems to have anticipated the careers of directors like George Stevens and comedic actors who try to branch out into 'serious' work in telling the tale of John P. Sullivan (Joel McCrea), a director of lighthearted comedies eager to tackle heavier material to reflect darker times (sounds a lot like many artists today) despite himself coming from a privileged background and understanding little about what it really means to have a hard life. One rather sharp moment comes later in the movie when Sullivan and the Girl (Veronica Lake in one of her most iconic roles), having made a go of it living among the poor and needy, finally crack when contemplating finding a meal in a garbage can, and immediately booking it back to a lifestyle that includes warm regular meals and a roof over their heads. Sturges criticizes the fetish for poverty displayed by the privileged, and how many who long to involve themselves in something tend to do so because they know nothing of it. Sullivan, for all his talk and real suffering late in the movie, ultimately has the option of returning back to familiar comforts, something that the folks he wishes to better understand may never have.

The movie, even as it juggles lighter humor and social drama, makes a case for not only smart comedy, but the merits of seemingly unimportant fluff. Yes, one might feel disdain for the general public and their taste for silly, lighthearted fare, but sometimes even a cheap joke can mean a lot in a life of drudgery. You can easily pair this message with the observations on critics in _Ratatouille_ if you're a snob in need of some humbling.

The movie has aged well in many respects. Aside from the sharp satire, the use of musical montages (this and _The Palm Beach Story_ have such moments that would fit right in in movies made much later) and rapid-fire pace mean that even today's audiences might not be as put off watching _Sullivan's Travels_ as they would a creakier product of the era. If anything arguably harms the movie, it's the rather sharp mood swings between screwball comedy and rather grim social commentary.

It's definitely a movie worth seeing at least once in your life, with a message that we could all remind ourselves of every once in a while.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 7, 2019)

Last Christmas - 10/10.


----------



## Didi (Dec 8, 2019)

Kuromaku said:


> *Sullivan's Travels (1941)*
> So I finally watched what is argued to be Preston Sturges' masterpiece, and honestly, it was pretty good, even if I personally didn't like it quite as much as I did _The Lady Eve _or _The Palm Beach Story_. Sturges seems to have anticipated the careers of directors like George Stevens and comedic actors who try to branch out into 'serious' work in telling the tale of John P. Sullivan (Joel McCrea), a director of lighthearted comedies eager to tackle heavier material to reflect darker times (sounds a lot like many artists today) despite himself coming from a privileged background and understanding little about what it really means to have a hard life. One rather sharp moment comes later in the movie when Sullivan and the Girl (Veronica Lake in one of her most iconic roles), having made a go of it living among the poor and needy, finally crack when contemplating finding a meal in a garbage can, and immediately booking it back to a lifestyle that includes warm regular meals and a roof over their heads. Sturges criticizes the fetish for poverty displayed by the privileged, and how many who long to involve themselves in something tend to do so because they know nothing of it. Sullivan, for all his talk and real suffering late in the movie, ultimately has the option of returning back to familiar comforts, something that the folks he wishes to better understand may never have.
> 
> The movie, even as it juggles lighter humor and social drama, makes a case for not only smart comedy, but the merits of seemingly unimportant fluff. Yes, one might feel disdain for the general public and their taste for silly, lighthearted fare, but sometimes even a cheap joke can mean a lot in a life of drudgery. You can easily pair this message with the observations on critics in _Ratatouille_ if you're a snob in need of some humbling.
> ...





for a moment I was very confused, until I realized you said Sullivan, not Gulliver


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2019)

*Queen and Slim*

I sat with this for a bit to sort out my thoughts. On one hand..this a beautiful film. As well as well acted. It had memorable characters and most of the emotional scenes does work. To the point that this movie sticks with you on the drive home.  But the latter half of the film does bog it down overall and halters it's otherwise high potential .
B+


----------



## wibisana (Dec 8, 2019)

Fast n Furious 8
Really stupid
Idk where to start
I cant even score it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 8, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Fast n Furious 8
> Really stupid
> Idk where to start
> I cant even score it.



Try 5000.

Anyhow, was lurking Reddit to see what people think are the funniest movie of 2000s. One dude named two movies. Number 1: Tropic Thunder. At the point I was, hell yeah. That's a 10/10. Number 2: Fanboys. He said if you are a SW fan this is superbly funny. However, I haven't laughed once. 0/10.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 8, 2019)

*Being John Malkovich *_(1999) _- *10/10*

Wow.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2019)

Djomla said:


> Try 5000.
> 
> Anyhow, was lurking Reddit to see what people think are the funniest movie of 2000s. One dude named two movies. Number 1: Tropic Thunder. At the point I was, hell yeah. That's a 10/10. Number 2: Fanboys. He said if you are a SW fan this is superbly funny. However, I haven't laughed once. 0/10.



From what I understand, that movie was actually supposed to be much more about the drama, with some humor, but the studio (maybe even George Lucas?) forced them to cut out some of the heavier material and re-edit it into a more traditional comedy. It definitely shows, the jokes feel designed to provide levity to drama, not to make the audience laugh out loud. Still, it developed a strong cult following. I did laugh at the "What if it sucks?" final question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 9, 2019)

Shining. 

Loved the imagery and setting. Jack's acting... That's what fucking acting is. Second to none really. However the story was... Meh? Confusing and nothing was really explained. Will give it 6/10 just thanks to Jack. Otherwise 2/10.


----------



## ??? (Dec 9, 2019)

Gattaca - 10/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2019)

Murder at 1600: B

Pretty solid murder mystery/conspiracy thriller surrounding the white house, even if the ending isn't as surprising as it thinks it is. I miss this Wesley Snipes. "Blade" might be his most famous role and he's great in it, but I hate how every subsequent role was inspired by the character. This Wesley Snipes is funny and charismatic.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Murder at 1600: B
> 
> Pretty solid murder mystery/conspiracy thriller surrounding the white house, even if the ending isn't as surprising as it thinks it is. I miss this Wesley Snipes. "Blade" might be his most famous role and he's great in it, but I hate how every subsequent role was inspired by the character. This Wesley Snipes is funny and charismatic.


If you really want to see a funny Wesley Snipes, watch Dolemite is my name.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 9, 2019)

*Meet Me in St. Louis (1944)*
It's kind of jarring seeing a movie filmed in such glorious (to the point of almost verging on garish) Technicolor that came out the same year as a bunch of black-and-white pictures, but that was quickly forgotten in light of the Americana visual design and surprisingly dynamic use of the camera for the era (scenes maintain a certain energy as characters enter and exit rooms because the camera follows their path across graceful cuts, while musical choreography is aided by the camera actually moving around to keep things from feeling as static as they often do in older musicals).
It's not nearly my favorite musical, although the songs are for the most part catchy, with Judy Garland obviously dominating the movie as a result (although Margaret O'Brien manages to steal her scenes playing a little sister who seemingly anticipated the antics of Wednesday Addams). "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" is pretty damn depressing in its original context (and apparently was even more maudlin prior to changes requested by Garland), while the title song manages to be one of those damn ear worms that sticks in your head despite the audience only ever really hearing the chorus.
_Meet Me in St. Louis_ might not appeal to everyone, being a musical, and an older one with only a very basic narrative thread at that, although if you like old musicals, give it a shot.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2019)

*It Chapter Two
*
The CGI creatures were distracting.

6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2019)

The Dain Curse: B-

This is over three hours and the first half is pretty great, with James Coburn being perfect for this hardboiled detective role. But I had taken notice of the rather rough presentation and began to suspect I was watching some sort of mini-series that had been edited together into a film. This became much more apparent when it crossed that half point and characters were referencing the death of people who were alive and well the last time we saw them. I was very confused and one wikipedia trip later, I confirmed this happened. The last act focuses too much on a character trying to kick morphine, which bored me. So I would either recommend you track down the mini-series, which is probably a really good film-noir inspired show. Or stop after the first major mystery is solved. 




Mider T said:


> If you really want to see a funny Wesley Snipes, watch Dolemite is my name.



It's on my to do list.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 10, 2019)

Dolemite Is My Name is one of the best movies of the year. Eddie Murphy back at his best and Wesley Snipes with the performance of his life. Totally amazing movie about a great fucking actor. It really did the legend that is Rudy Ray Moore and his brilliant characrer creation Dolemite justice.

A must see for sure!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> Dolemite Is My Name is one of the best movies of the year. Eddie Murphy back at his best and Wesley Snipes with the performance of his life. Totally amazing movie about a great fucking actor. It really did the legend that is Rudy Ray Moore and his brilliant characrer creation Dolemite justice.
> 
> A must see for sure!



My plan is to watch Dolemite the movie before watching "Dolemite is my Name". Oddly, I've never seen it.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> My plan is to watch Dolemite the movie before watching "Dolemite is my Name". Oddly, I've never seen it.


You don't have to.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> Dolemite Is My Name is one of the best movies of the year. Eddie Murphy back at his best and Wesley Snipes with the performance of his life. Totally amazing movie about a great fucking actor. It really did the legend that is Rudy Ray Moore and his brilliant characrer creation Dolemite justice.
> 
> A must see for sure!


Also Dolemite wasn't Moore's creation, the movie showed us that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You don't have to.



Eh, I just think it will be more interesting that way, as I have no real connection to the Dolemite saga. It's like watching "The Disaster Artist" without seeing "The Room". I'm sure it stands on its own, but it's a more entertaining experience knowing the extent of the context.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2019)

Breakheart Pass: B/B+

A murder mystery set on a train... in the wild west... is about as cool of a concept as I've ever seen. Stars Charles Bronson too. I thought it was interesting, well paced and has one exciting 'fight on top of a train' set piece, although the climax was a little rushed and I felt the score sometimes was out of place.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 12, 2019)

*Mulan *- 6/10
-Nowhere as good as I remember it being from my childhood. 
-Only good song is "I'll Make a Man Out of You". 
-Very rushed plot.
-Mushu is not that funny.
-Still can appreciate this movie though for attempting to explore Asian characters in a kid's film in the nineties.

*Knives Out *- 9/10
-Daniel Craig is downright hilarious in this. I would love to see him play this character again.
-Ana De Armas was also wonderful. 
-Great ensemble. I love when Chris Evans plays douchebags, he does it so well.
-It's honestly not too hard to guess the true culprit, but Rian Johnson does a good job of using the cast and making it a lively, entertaining movie. I was never really bored watching it.
-There's definitely some political messages underlying the plot and it makes it very clear, but it's executed very well and sensibly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2019)

Bluebeard said:


> -Very rushed plot.


I feel like anybody who watched animated Disney movies from the past now would say this.  Kids have shorter attention spans so the films would rarely go over an hour and a half.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 13, 2019)

*Remember the Night (1940)*
The last of the screenplays Preston Sturges wrote that made it to screen prior to his actually becoming a film director in his own right, RtN differed so far from his vision that Sturges felt it necessary to personally direct his scripts going forward. It's a different animal from Sturges' own movies, eschewing screwball antics and satire in favor of a relatively quiet romantic dramedy set during the holiday season. Despite its age, RtN never feels slow once it really gets going following the initial courtroom scene, which can, depending on the viewer, be an amusing sideshow or an overlong slog to match the verbose dramatics of the defense attorney. After that, as with many a film written by Sturges, one sees the dramatic structure and plot beats that remain in romantic comedies today (the more outlandish of which would be more fitting in an outright screwball comedy, except that term for some reason appears retired in the modern era). 

The movie ends on one of the best bittersweet notes I've seen in a while. The thing about endings is that sticking the landing is hard, and bittersweet ones particularly so since you often get hacks who claim that a bittersweet ending is needed for the sake of being true to life. No, a bittersweet ending needs to fit its story, just like any other ending, and it certainly fits here even if I inwardly hoped for a straight happier final scene watching it (though not out of a critic's eye so much as an audience member who sympathized with the characters).

Worth noting is that this would be the first time Barbara Stanwyck and Fred MacMurray would be paired as leads, the next would be in _Double Indemnity_, so that's a fun contrast.

I also should note that Preston Sturges included at least one black character in most of the movies I've seen him involved in. RtN is no different, although the portrayal of said character within is far from comfortable by the standard set in his own _Sullivan's Travels_, much less by today's standards.

Regardless, I rather liked the movie, and it works quite well as something to see this holiday season if you're tired of the same old Christmas classics. Speaking of which, I gotta go back to a previous watch and recommend _The Curse of the Cat People_ as another holiday watch, fitting given that its prequel was a fine Halloween film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2019)

I remember watching "Space Jam" a few years ago and spending most of the viewing experience cringing at Michael Jordan's acting. 

Witness for the Prosecution: A

A courtroom themed murder mystery, based on a play written by Agatha Christie and directed by Billy Wilder. It's funny how the movie ends with a voice over asking the audience not to spoil the twist ending for everyone, even though the twist has been done so many times since then that it has become a little obvious. Nevertheless, the movie is still excellent on its own. The characters are all interesting, with even smaller roles standing out in a big way and the cast is in top form. Who stole the show here? I don't know, as everyone was incredible. I might say Marlene Dietrich, as she's only in a few scenes, but is arguably the most iconic character. Charles Laughton was also great though, having the snappiest dialogue. The mystery itself... or at least how it unfolds is interesting. Even if I predicted the "who" pretty easily, there are still a lot of surprises leading to it that I wasn't expecting. I'd hard to make an exciting courtroom drama, but this was quite suspenseful. Great stuff.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2019)

Polar: B

Sometimes the movie is wickedly funny, other times it's sombre, other times its harrowing and it handles all of those emotions well on their own. They just don't always flow well together.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2019)

Knives Out - 10/10.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 16, 2019)

*The Report *- 8/10

*The King *- 8/10

*The Monster (2016) *- 6/10


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Dec 16, 2019)

Jumanji The Next Level - B-

It's a winter blockbuster that doesn't quite get to blockbuster levels.  Entertaining nonetheless.  Liked it as much as Welcome to the Jungle.  The same cast is back.  The two Danny's and Awkwafina are nice additions as well.  Somehow in these movies I enjoy the real world cast and moments more than the in game ones even if there is more action in the game.   Having different real world characters inhabit different in game characters was a lot of fun.
Still I liked the original Jumanji the best.  And I miss Robin Williams.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2019)

Battle Beyond the Stars: B-

Pretty charming rip-off, by way of "Star Wars" and "Seven Samurai"/"Magnificent Seven". It's cheesy and knows it, but it usually made me crack a smile. The special effects are surprisingly decent for such a low budgeted film, although I feel like the movie works best when the characters are bantering. The battle scenes didn't do much for me. The music is surprisingly good though... and I subsequently learned that James Horner composed the score and James Cameron worked on the effects.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 16, 2019)

Watched Free Solo.

Pretty good documentary. The shots of Alex climbing that thing were breathtaking. It especially looked good in 4K. 8/10

Watched Knives Out.

I rarely watch movies like these, but the people behind it pulled me in. I thought I knew how the movie was gonna end, but nah. It was a pretty entertaining watch. 9/10


----------



## wibisana (Dec 17, 2019)

I am watching Aladdin live action remake
I dont think i want to finish it tonight

But i really loved the dance sequence in 1hr mark
Remind me of those bolywood movie.

Really well coreographed


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2019)

@Rukia I saw Last Christmas


*Spoiler*: _On the twist_ 



It wasn't that hard to tell what it was.  I knew something was up when the only person Tom could interact with was Kate.   When she told him that she only felt complete with him I more or less figured what was going on.
The title of the movie and song eluded me until the end though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2019)

Young Sherlock Holmes: B

This definitely feels like a Spielberg production, even though he only produced it. It has that same kind of sheen, sound and whimsical magic all of his films during this time period had. It's beautifully produced and likely served as an influence for Harry Potter (Chris Columbus was the writer here and would later go on to direct the first two Harry Potter movies). It runs out of momentum a little too early though because the story isn't all that great, with a mystery that I solved in the first 10 minutes. I also wasn't sure how I felt about the kid playing Holmes. Sometimes he just seemed too detached. Other times he seemed too expressive. I felt like this movie wasn't entirely sure the direction they wanted to take the character, but to be fair, the whole point is that he's a kid whose yet to develop into the man we all know him as.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2019)

*Rosemary's Baby *- 9/10

*Primal Fear *- 7/10


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 18, 2019)

Just watched Uncut gems and holy shit that movie was great. Easily one of the best movies to come out this year.  Adam sandler has been half assing his career for so long i forgot he still had the ability to act. And not only does he act he arguably gives up an oscar worthy performance. My mind is blown 

KG was surprisingly great too. Didn't really expect this from him.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 19, 2019)

Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - 6/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2019)

Golden Child: C+


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 20, 2019)

Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - 4/10

shockingly bad live-action fan fiction.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 20, 2019)

Interstellar 5/10
Dogma 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2019)

Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker: B-/B

It's better than "The Phantom Menace", "Attack of the Clones" and maybe "Solo".


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

Damn.  I waited too long.  Parasite isn’t playing at Sherman Oaks anymore.  I’m going to have to drive to the Landmark to see it.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  I waited too long.  Parasite isn’t playing at Sherman Oaks anymore.  I’m going to have to drive to the Landmark to see it.



Check out Knives Out, too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Check out Knives Out, too.


Already have.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2019)

I watched the first three episodes of Witcher on netflix. It's really good.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2019)

*Ip Man The Finale
*
The plot is pretty ludicrous. The villains are acting like clowns. In other words, it's just like majority of the good old Hong Kong kungfu movies. Seeing Ip Man beat up those cocky Americans who use Japanese karate is like killing two birds with one stone I suppose. A form of chinese masturbation. I kinda enjoyed it.

PS: The girl is such a cutie!

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2019)

Yasha said:


> *Ip Man The Finale
> *
> The plot is pretty ludicrous. The villains are acting like clowns. In other words, it's just like majority of the good old Hong Kong kungfu movies. Seeing Ip Man beat up those cocky Americans who use Japanese karate is like killing two birds with one stone I suppose. A form of chinese masturbation. I kinda enjoyed it.
> 
> ...



Fuck all that shit, I want to know how good the fight between Donnie Yen and Scott Adkins is. They are like... my two favorite martial arts stars right now... I NEED TO KNOW!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Fuck all that shit, I want to know how good the fight between Donnie Yen and Scott Adkins is. They are like... my two favorite martial arts stars right now... I NEED TO KNOW!



Nothing spectacular. This one is more plot-driven and the plot is pretty ludicrous, so.... 

Ip Man vs a chinese Taichi master was a better fight, but the best fight of the show I'd probably give it to Bruce Lee vs a Karate master.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2019)

I Sell the Dead: B



Yasha said:


> Nothing spectacular. This one is more plot-driven and the plot is pretty ludicrous, so....
> 
> Ip Man vs a chinese Taichi master was a better fight, but the best fight of the show I'd probably give it to Bruce Lee vs a Karate master.



NOOOOO!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2019)

*Marriage Story - 7/10
*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 22, 2019)

Downton Abbey (2019) - 10/10.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2019)

Parasite: A-

I finally saw it.  It was really good.  That scene when they were all in the house trying to avoid being noticed was a white knuckler!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2019)

Jessica, Kevin, Dad, Mom.  They weren’t sympathetic characters.  Even when they returned to see that their flat had been flooded.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2019)

The whole family were apparently psychopaths lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2019)

The Witcher: Season 1 on netflix is awesome. Definitely watch it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> The Witcher: Season 1 on netflix is awesome. Definitely watch it.


Liked the first two episodes.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 23, 2019)

6/10

Star Wars ROS

The writing is lazy, but it's fun enough if you turn your brain off.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Dec 23, 2019)

Star Wars Rise of Skywalker

B

I was entertained despite its flaws.  I would probably sum up the whole new trilogy as pointless fun and nostalgia.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2019)

Five Pattern Dragon Claws: B-


----------



## jesusus (Dec 23, 2019)

Christine. Good movie.


----------



## jesusus (Dec 23, 2019)

Star Wars ROS  -2/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2019)

Swift Shaolin Boxer: C

The Land that Time Forgot: C+


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 26, 2019)

Joker

8/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2019)

*The Irishman - 8/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2019)

Agatha Christie's Endless Night: B+

The majority of the movie plays out like a romance, albeit one with a feeling that something is not quite right, with the murder mystery angle only coming into play at the very end. Nevertheless, it was a good twist and the presentation was unique.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2019)

*The Descent
*
Fairly creepy. The combination of darkness, monster and claustrophobic elements is clever. The leads suddenly becoming Rambo requires some suspension of disbelief. But, all in all, a fun watch for Friday night.

8/10


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 27, 2019)

Marriage Story - 7/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2019)

The Demon's Rook: C-

It's a throwback to 1980's Italian horror, so I feel like I should love it, but even though the gore effects are awesome... it's kind of boring.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2019)

*Ready or Not
*
Cabin in the Woods wannabe, but ain't half as good.

6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2019)

Midsommar: B+

It's really good, but the problem is just that you know exactly where it's going to go. It's still effective in spite of this, but the difference between "Midsommar" and "Hereditary" is that the latter kept me off my game. Nevertheless, it's still an exceptionally made film.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Midsommar: B+
> 
> It's really good, but the problem is just that you know exactly where it's going to go. It's still effective in spite of this, but the difference between "Midsommar" and "Hereditary" is that the latter kept me off my game. Nevertheless, it's still an exceptionally made film.



I still dream of the girl's decapitated head clicking her tongue to keep the flies away.

Btw, is she related to Justin in Stranger Things? Because they look alike


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 29, 2019)

Jumanji: The Next Level - 7/10.


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2019)

Nebraska - 9/10
Was surprised at how much I was laughing. Old man was perfect


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Midsommar: B+
> 
> It's really good, but the problem is just that you know exactly where it's going to go. It's still effective in spite of this, but the difference between "Midsommar" and "Hereditary" is that the latter kept me off my game. Nevertheless, it's still an exceptionally made film.


Happy for Dani.  She found her new family!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2019)

*The Greatest Showman
*
Only took me 2 years to see this. So slick, so complete, so inspiring, so amazing. Best musical I have seen.

9.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2019)

The Private Life of Sherlock Holmes: A

While one can argue that the narrative is somewhat disjointed... and it should be noted that apparently the film was originally intended to be somewhat episodic in nature, only for the studio to edit it down in post... I thought this was really good. The casting is on point, the dialogue is very witty and the mystery is compelling, with a few really cool set pieces sprinkled in for good measure. Probably one of the better Sherlock outings.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 30, 2019)

*The Great McGinty (1940)*
Preston Sturges' directorial debut was the first of a streak of seven hit (with one miss, a drama) comedies he made at the beginning of his career as a writer/director, and you can see many of the ingredients that appear in his other classics such as a cynical perspective tempered with a pinch of sentimental idealism, screwball situations, and a company of character actors that made frequent appearances across his work. _McGinty _is a little less nuts than the better known classics in Sturges' oeuvre, although it is pretty crazy overall, setting things up with a tragic downfall scenario with one character lost in life before shifting toward the redemptive self-destruction of a dishonest man who proved so good at what he did that he became a governor, the titular McGinty. While a comedy, it's prefers darker political satire and a slightly slower pace than the director's more well-known films. If you enjoy a clever bit of Hollywood poking fun at the state of American politics, it's worth a look.

*Christmas in July (1940)*
Following on the heels of the above film, CiJ manages to take a scenario that could easily fall into the sentimentalism of Capra but adds that Sturges madcap style (on another note, it's amazing how many films a single director could make a year within the old studio system). Running just a little over an hour to avoid stretching a premise that grows tired in the hands of more self-indulgent directors, CiJ, while not quite as nuts as later Sturges work, is clearly working its way there. It's a minor work, but an entertaining one nonetheless from a filmmaker who understood the importance of not wasting his audience's time.

*Hail the Conquering Hero (1944)*
The last of the movies Sturges made during his streak of hits, _Hail _is built of a premise involving family legacies, stolen valor, mayoral elections, mother complexes, and miscommunications. It's the kind of plot that wouldn't work so well today for cultural and technological reasons, although those tired of plots where a liar keeps spinning a lie into a bigger series of them only to be revealed might appreciate Sturges' spin on that tired storyline, with our titular hero being the one roped into the deception most reluctantly and handling the reveal on terms favorable to his character. Having been made after the United States got involved in World War 2, _Hail _obviously serves the propaganda purpose of praising the valor of America's soldiers even as it skewers notions of heroism and blind worship of celebrities. There are moments of schmaltz mixed in with surprising emotional depth from its supporting cast, as well as hints of the darker personal costs of war. I recommend it, and doubly so for those tired of the aforementioned cliched handling of plots about snowballing lies.

*Unfaithfully Yours (1948)*
A financial flop on initial release (dooming Sturges' directorial career), later reception to the movie has been increasingly positive, with at least one writer arguing that it's the last great film that Sturges made. It's darker than Sturges' earlier comedies, mixing slapstick and screwball dialogue with pitch black humor and scenarios that would be right at home in something by Alfred Hitchcock. Despite starting off as a writer, Sturges clearly knew the right people to make a visually striking scene, and the various scenarios for how to handle a seemingly unfaithful spouse imagined by Rex Harrison's protagonist as he conducts an orchestra are fun to watch and listen to (said scenarios being influenced by the music being played is a remarkably clever touch), with these sequences being the set-up to the punchline that is actually trying to pull off these plans in reality. It's not my favorite of Sturges' work, but as with the other films of his I've reviewed here, it's definitely worth a look.

*The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)*
One of the iconic swashbucklers and perhaps _the _Hollywood retelling of Robin Hood. While quaint in many respects, particularly the costumes and performances, the score is lively, the pacing surprisingly fast (John declares him an outlaw less than half an hour in by my estimates), and Errol Flynn is just so damn charming and cool in the role. Plus, it's got a neat sword fight with a visually striking sequence where all we see are the duelists' shadows projected on a wall. It's a simple historical adventure that doesn't try too hard at following the old legends or history, often like you see today. If you can handle older movies, you should see it at some point in your life.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2019)

Three Days of the Condor: A

Very riveting thriller.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2019)

Sworn to Justice: C+


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 31, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Sworn to Justice: C+



That's a Cynthia Rothrock movie isn't it? Long time since I've seen it. Probably close to 20 years. Remember liking it quite a lot back then.

I'm actually on a Cynthia Rothrock run myself atm. Watched Martial Law I & II last night, and just finished Tiger Claws. Will Watch Tiger Claws II & III later today, and will get on a few more Cynthia Rothrock movies tomorrow. Such a badass woman.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2019)

Uncle Acid said:


> That's a Cynthia Rothrock movie isn't it? Long time since I've seen it. Probably close to 20 years. Remember liking it quite a lot back then.
> 
> I'm actually on a Cynthia Rothrock run myself atm. Watched Martial Law I & II last night, and just finished Tiger Claws. Will Watch Tiger Claws II & III later today, and will get on a few more Cynthia Rothrock movies tomorrow. Such a badass woman.



Yes. My dad apparently met the main guy of "Tiger Claws"... I think his name was Jalal Merhi? Apparently he's respected in the martial arts community. 

I'm not too familiar with Cynthia Rothrock. I saw some of her Hong Kong stuff. With "Sword to Justice", I thought it was cool in parts. She herself has some really bad-ass moments. My issue is just that it's so tonally confused. One point it fancies itself a dramatic thriller. The next a farcical comedy. It's really baffling.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 31, 2019)

Rothrock is badass
My dad is big fan of her
I wanted to watch her movies someday.
I always forgot

I think she worked at Indonesian produce movie once or twice


----------



## wibisana (Jan 1, 2020)

Rewatching The sums of all fears 7.5/10

I like it better than Shadow Recruit (despite i kind of like shadow recruit since it has Kevin Cotsner, SR just too much mission imposible clone)
Tho it still weaker than 3 previous movie such as Hunt of Red October, Clear and Present Danger, and Patriot games


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2020)

Just saw Uncut Gems

The Departed


----------



## Karasu (Jan 1, 2020)

Sat through Limitless - loved the concept.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 2, 2020)

*Kakekomi
*
This film is something. I need to rewatch it with chinese subtitles because the English subtitles sounded strange.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 2, 2020)

Escape from New York
Cant rate it yet

Will do after finish escape from LA

Just say it is weird


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 2, 2020)

Escape From New York is just absolute perfection. Escape From L.A. is fun enough, but far from as cool, og unique, fun and entertaining as New York. But Escape From New York is mandatory IMO.


----------



## Djomla (Jan 2, 2020)

Ford v Ferrari 8/10. Excellent movie
Frozen 2 - 2/10. Shitty movie. Fucking singing all the timeeee.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2020)

Djomla said:


> Frozen 2 - 2/10. Shitty movie. Fucking singing all the timeeee.


 

Its a musical


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2020)

Seoul Station: B

The animated prequel to "Train to Busan". I thought it was pretty great until that twist ending, which pissed me off. lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2020)

So for Christmas, I got one of my favorite things in book form -- "Carnosaur"!

For those who don't know, "Carnosaur" was actually written before "Jurassic Park",  when the author was told that there would be a dinosaur boom in Hollywood, but unfortunately he was a little too early for his work to catch fire... While "Jurassic Park", which MIGHT'VE drawn some inspiration from "Carnosaur", ended up starting said boom six years later. For what it's worth though, "Carnosaur" is nowhere near as good or as epic as "Jurassic Park". It's actually a rather short little novel, only being about 200 pages and it lacks any real depth or memorability. There's a scene where a character explains the science, but even though there's technically less jargon and exposition than there would be in "Jurassic Park", it's somehow so much worse. I think it's because there is a justification for the characters doing a big info dump in "Jurassic Park", while in "Carnosaur", it's practically a Bond villain moment where the bad guy decides to explain how he did it, etc. 

Despite this, it is an enjoyable, fast paced read as a whole. The characters aren't particularly likable, but the dinosaur sequences are pretty suspenseful and the movie isn't afraid to get dark. Kids are brutally slaughtered and there are a few nasty twists. The 2nd half is pretty thrilling. In the book, this guy who collects rare, exotic animals decides to create dinosaurs and all of them get loose for the finale. So not only are dinos rampaging, lions and panthers and tigers are also on the prowl. They invade a town and the military has to show up.  The movie isn't very faithful to the book, for better or worse. Even though there's a conspiracy for dinosaur kind to take back their planet, the book version is a little more 'grounded in reality'. There is no crackpot plan to impregnate women with dinosaur babies or anything like that, which is probably better for the book, although it would've been worse for the movie. Honestly, the only real similarity is that there are dinosaurs overrunning a town and that they were created through chickens by someone who wants to eradicate humanity. 

I'm glad I finally got to read this. It's not easy to find for a good price, as it's been out of print for awhile. Amusingly, even if "Jurassic Park" drew no inspiration from this, "Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom" probably did.


----------



## Djomla (Jan 3, 2020)

Rise of Skywalker - 2/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2020)

Into the Sun: C-

A direct-to-DVD Steven Seagal movie. It's not very good, but it isn't as bad as what was to come...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 3, 2020)

The Two Popes - 10/10.


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2020)

Apocalypse Now - Final Cut
Like it better than Redux, though I still think the Theatrical cut is the best one. But the sound and film quality on this one are phenomonal, and because of it I finally got to see the movie on the big screen, which makes it even better


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2020)

Noroi: The Curse: A

I found it a little hard to follow, but it was pretty scary.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 4, 2020)

Escape from NY
Escape from LA 
Both 7.5-8

The NY is objectively better
But I like the LA despite its limitation (CG that is so bad for todays standard, sports hijinks etc)

My main problem with NY is Kurt Russel is too baby face and too white, In LA he is older more tan and unshaved which is nicer/cooler looks.
Also in LA, snakes  really do stuff. Just like typical 80-90s movie.
While if you see escape from NY, Brain actually do a lot of shits while snake's hands are tied.

It makes me feels like Escape from LA is more structured like typical action movie than the NY one


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2020)

*Crawl

3/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2020)

One Cut of the Dead: A

This was a blast, albeit in a much different way than I was expecting.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 4, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> One Cut of the Dead: A
> 
> This was a blast, albeit in a much different way than I was expecting.


On my watch list
Japanese right heard it was good but i stop my torent since it was slow to download. Might try again in monday


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> One Cut of the Dead: A
> 
> This was a blast, albeit in a much different way than I was expecting.



Meh.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 4, 2020)

Big trouble in little China 8.5/10
The action comedy is great
The horror element is superb
The creature,carcases are scary, horror effect are really good.
I love it.

I heard this movie for a while but never feels want to watch due to the poster is so bad imo. The tittle also doesnt promise something good.
I was a fool. John Carpenter is great. Id like to see more of his works


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 5, 2020)

Official Secrets - 9/10.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 5, 2020)

the matrix.
still a classic. and no it is not overrated


----------



## Djomla (Jan 5, 2020)

Adventures of Tintin. Really great refreshment after watching Frozen 2. Amazing animation and a great movie. 8/10.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 5, 2020)

*The Aviator
*
The second 3-hour Martin Scorsese's film I have seen this week. Interesting biography of Howard Hughes. Not the best Scorsese's work, but his work is always above the average.

7/10


----------



## wibisana (Jan 5, 2020)

12 monkeys
8/10
Idk it is good movie tho i didnt really like it.
Its too bleak.
Also dont have "good ending"


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2020)

The Guest: B

It's a pretty good film, although I don't know if I get the "It's one of the best of the decade" accolades it's been receiving.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2020)

Phantasm: A-

My next compulsive franchise disorder review series.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2020)

Terrified: A

Whoa, this was actually pretty damn scary.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2020)

How to Train Your Dragon: B

It was cute.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2020)

3 From Hell: C-


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 9, 2020)

*Drive *- 9/10

*Catch Me If You Can *- 8/10

*Gangs of New York *- 7/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2020)

Underwater: B-

It was reasonably entertaining, although I'd say it's more worthy of a rental.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2020)

1917

8.8/10



MartialHorror said:


> Underwater: B-
> 
> It was reasonably entertaining, although I'd say it's more worthy of a rental.


I heard you love Insidious


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2020)

Mider T said:


> 1917
> 
> 8.8/10
> 
> ...



Love is a strong word. Is that a smoke machine?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2020)

Nightmare Cinema: B

Pretty good anthology flick.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 11, 2020)

21 Bridges - 8/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2020)

Sadako Vs Kayako: C+

The Ring Vs the Grudge! It's pretty dumb, but I often was able to laugh at it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2020)

Underwater flopped.  Kristen Stewart has proven time and time again that she isn’t a box office draw.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2020)

*Phone Booth
*
7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2020)

Hey @Yasha 

You were the one who recommended "The Murder of Roger Ackroyd" to me, right? Just read it. Great book, probably the best I've read from Agatha Christie. It's funny, because I incorrectly guessed who the killer was, but at one point I thought -- "But wouldn't it be funny if... (insert the actual killer here) did it?". I just didn't think the story would go that route, lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2020)

Head Hunter: B

Interesting...


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Hey @Yasha
> 
> You were the one who recommended "The Murder of Roger Ackroyd" to me, right? Just read it. Great book, probably the best I've read from Agatha Christie. It's funny, because I incorrectly guessed who the killer was, but at one point I thought -- "But wouldn't it be funny if... (insert the actual killer here) did it?". I just didn't think the story would go that route, lol.


 
Should be me.

It has the most shocking twist, along with And Then There Were None.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2020)

How to Train Your Dragon 2: B

I liked it about as much as the first one. I felt like it expanded upon the characters in the right way and continues in the cuteness.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2020)

Belzebuth: B

Odd possession horror/ police procedural from Mexico that is currently available on shudder.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 16, 2020)

*Joker*
idk how to rate this, 8-9 /10 maybe, but I cant put number on it, it just too unique for me, 
never seen one like this before


*Spoiler*: __ 



out of this world, I hate the fact it make me sympathetic to him, I mean the killing joke is sympathetic enough but in the end I wouldnt side with him, but this movie almost makes me feels for him, the ending tho, put me back on reality and remind me that Joker is villain, pure one


----------



## wibisana (Jan 16, 2020)

I finally seen Joker, many movie still on by backlog list


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 17, 2020)

*Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amélie Poulain (2001)*
I admit to having a soft spot for the kinds of movies that spin off from their main plot to detail the various stories of the people and things within their settings in the vein of _Forrest Gump_, _Tampopo_, _Run Lola Run_, _Big Fish_, and the like. There's just a certain appeal to knowing that there exists beyond the story being told a living breathing world with its own tales to tell, as there is in this idealized version of Paris. I'd first heard about _Amelie_ not long after it became a sensation nearly 20 years ago, so here I am late to the party and having managed to avoid being pressured by the hype at the time. It's a good movie. It's not the best of its kind I've seen, but it definitely has charm, managing to feel light and even a bit mischievous without necessarily falling into rank sentiment (the people telling this story were far too worldly for that).

*Hoosiers (1986)*
It was an entertaining sports drama about an underdog team making good. Loosely based on a true story, the movie has a lot of the cliches: a coach looking for redemption, a troubled star player, a team headed toward disaster, a flawed parent struggling with addiction, a love interest who is mostly tangential to the main plot except for one scene, and I'm not even sure I am remembering each and every single cliche off the top of my head. Still, it executes them well enough, and Gene Hackman does a fine job keeping it all together. Still, given what we see of his coaching tactics early on, you can't help but wonder if it's one star carrying the team rather than the coach being all that great at his job.

*Ed Wood (1994)*
It's easy to imagine the typical biopic. You picture something solemn, after all, the subject is deserving of gravitas. You cast an accomplished veteran thespian to channel the great essence of this grand figure of respect (if they weren't so amazing, why would they have a movie made about them?). The movie takes its time with scenes depicting their "real life" character arc toward success, with plenty of serious moments to put in reels submitted to the Academy come awards season. Chances are that you've come across at least one example of this sort of thing. Well, _Ed Wood_ ain't that kind of biopic, and that's all the more reason to like it.

The film, directed by Tim Burton and starring Johnny Depp as the infamously incompetent auteur who brought the world such classics as _Plan 9 from Outer Space_ is a biography as off-kilter as its subject matter. With the aforementioned duo still at the top of their respective games, the movie bounces where the cliched thing to do would be to lurch in a most dignified manner. Even more serious moments have some degree of levity to balance them out, and rather than treating Wood and his supporting ensemble of outcasts with mockery for cheap laughs, there's affection, with much of the humor coming from simple observation of the sheer absurdity of everything that happens. The plot, a summary of Wood's early directing career and his friendship with Bela Lugosi, comes off as a parody of the typical biopic, complete with a triumphant Hollywood ending immediately undercut by a postscript detailing the rather sad reality of what happened next. The casting is great, with Martin Landau's tragicomic Lugosi being worthy of that Oscar.

This definitely lives up to the hype, and if you love movies, you're doing yourself a disservice not seeing it. It's a great and unconventional biopic about an unconventional filmmaker that gives Wood the Hollywood story that he never managed to grasp himself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm curious if anyone here has actually seen an Ed Wood movie. I saw "Plan 9 from Outer Space" and it is charmingly funny, but I think that's it. But yeah, "Ed Wood" was great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2020)

Iron Monkey: A

I saw this in the theaters, where it was released in the wake of "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon", even though it was like a decade old at that point. It's very good.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 17, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm curious if anyone here has actually seen an Ed Wood movie. I saw "Plan 9 from Outer Space" and it is charmingly funny, but I think that's it. But yeah, "Ed Wood" was great.


I dont really want to watch very old movie.
I always feels to avoid because in the end i am afraid i wouldnt get it. Like too far different culture/mind set etc makes something that is great become a bore for me.

Recently I watch Tora tora tora
While i get what makes it great, it also way too long and the effect is kind of funny in bad way for my standard.

Also maybe this explain my love to Escape from LA more than escape from NY. The LA one is more structured like standard 90s-80s  movie that i am familiar. Escape from New York feels weird since the story/plot is still going despite Snake isnt in it.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2020)

*1917
*
Make sure you see this in the theatre. That's all I have to say.

10/10


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 18, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm curious if anyone here has actually seen an Ed Wood movie. I saw "Plan 9 from Outer Space" and it is charmingly funny, but I think that's it. But yeah, "Ed Wood" was great.



Yes. I am. I haven't only seen a few Ed Wood movies, but I love a few Ed Wood movies. Plan 9 from Outer Space, Bride of the Monster, Night of the Ghouls, The Sinister Urge and Necromania: A Tale of Weird Love are all fantastic in their awfulness. Super enjoyable and entertaining movies.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 18, 2020)

*Chinatown *- 8/10

*The Neon Demon *- 3/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2020)

Phantasm 3: C


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 19, 2020)

Richard Jewell - 8/10.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2020)

Amsterdamned: B


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 21, 2020)

House Shark: C+

It was pretty funny, but it's just too long.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 22, 2020)

Shazam!
I am at 1 hr mark
I mean this is funny, and refreshing
But something is just really off.

The Kid billy have very different personality with Shazam.
Why? Like it was  as kid
But then as super hero he become Jimmy Falone or something
Makes jokes, cheer up etc.
I will update for the rating

*Update*
Id give it 8 or 7.5
The family stuff is strong
I have soft spot on that theme so i might be very generous in here.
The comedic stuff work very well after Billy meet his mom and resolve his problem. But yeah the funny Shazam is really weird if you think about it. He was so gloomy as kid but suddenly be very funny and cheer up in constume mode. It just really weird/unfit but I can forgive it eventually


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2020)

All the Colors of the Dark: B+/A-


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 23, 2020)

*The Thing(1982) *- 10/10

Absolute masterpiece.


----------



## Djomla (Jan 23, 2020)

Lucky Number Slevin. Awesome ride. Fast pace, funny, intriguing. Must watch movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 23, 2020)

Kursk (2018) - 10/10.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 23, 2020)

*Spider-Man: Far from Home (2019)*
I finally got around to seeing this months after its initial release, and honestly, it was alright, nothing special for the most part: basically a standard MCU movie. The editing felt oddly disjointed earlier in the movie, and while there is much in the way of spectacle, the movie moves a bit too fast to make me care. I also wasn't really feeling the idea of Peter being the heir to Stark, and in fact agree with those who questioned Tony's decision to bequeath a defense satellite with killer drones to a teenager, no matter the quality of the young man's character. Still, Mysterio was handled well, and the supporting cast didn't feel obnoxious at all, with a very nice twist being delivered by a rather welcome and familiar face mid-credits. It's a typical MCU picture: made competently but not spectacularly, yet you'll be entertained for a couple of hours before consigning it to the depths of your memory.

*Key Largo (1948)*
This is a fun romp starring a winning combination of lead performers handled by one of the great old directors. John Huston's loose adaptation of a play keeps things within the increasingly claustrophobic confines of first a hotel trapped in a hurricane, and then a boat where Humphrey Bogart, comfortable in his familiar on-screen persona of a world weary yet noble antihero, must figure out a way to deal with the criminals he's trapped onboard with. Edward G. Robinson plays an exiled crime lord eager to make his comeback with gusto, mixing sleazy bravado with an increasingly visible cowardice. Lauren Bacall (in this film, a departure of her usual team-ups with her real life husband, they never actually exchange confessions of love or even a kiss despite the tension being characteristically thick enough to choke an elephant), Claire Trevor, and Lionel Barrymore lead the rest of the cast in a noir tale of good versus evil. It takes cues from _Casablanca_ with Bogart's aforementioned character getting mixed up in dirty business while having to eventually make the hard choice to do the right thing, complete with a title referring to the film's primary setting. Still, there's also a strong subtext of just how petty human concerns are, with even the thugs and big-time gangster helpless in the face of nature's fury, as well as hints of the post-WW2 scarring of the otherwise victorious American soldiers (an idea explored in greater detail in less glamorous noir flicks following the war). It's not one of the truly great ones, but it certainly is very good if you want your fix of Bogart, Bacall, Robinson, and classic film noir.

*Blue Velvet (1986)*
David Lynch's iconic neo-noir is, like much the surrealist auteur's faire, seemingly simple on the surface, with a whole lot of strangeness going on beneath. Seemingly depicting a young man getting himself involved in a criminal investigation involving a tortured chanteuse (Isabella Rossellini) and one of the weirdest psychos in cinema (Dennis Hopper), the movie is actually an exploration of not just the darker parts of America (alternately idealized as a picturesque small town that almost anachronistically combines old-fashioned houses and classic cars with more modern buildings and vehicles, and then demonized with its more run-down criminal hideouts and oppressive looking old apartments), but the world as a whole, along with the people in it. Lynch takes what could otherwise have been a simple story and then increasingly goes on digressions ranging from seemingly random shots of the surrounding environment at its most sinister to surreal dream sequences and nightmarish realities that make equally as much sense. It's noir at its most artistic, although taken down the uniquely Lynchian road. As with most David Lynch films, the standard response to much of what happens is "what the fuck?"

Kyle MacLachlan's protagonist Jeffrey Beaumont matches up with the genre's antiheroes, whose curiosity and actions betray not so much an inner nobility as a voyeuristic appreciation for the seedier side of life. I admit to having found myself annoyed at times with his lack of intelligence for much of the movie, and how easily he gains and regains the affections of the wholesome pretty blonde teen Sandy.

The ending can come off as oddly saccharine given the lack of attention paid to the scars, emotional and physical, suffered by the characters, but I suppose that this was by design given how Lynch focuses on a clearly mechanical robin eating one of the bugs living beneath the pristine surface of the neighborhood, as if to mock the idea of not only the artifice that is the happy ending, but highlight how evil had to be vanquished with violence. Nature is not just disturbing, but also every bit as horrifying as the world the characters got a peek at.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 23, 2020)

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (Fincher Version) *- 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2020)

The Hidden Fortress: A-/A


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2020)

1917: A

Holy shit this was good. Might be my new favorite film of the year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> 1917: A
> 
> Holy shit this was good. Might be my new favorite film of the year.



Never seen anything quite like it. The best (anti) war film ever.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 24, 2020)

One Cut of The Dead.
9.5/10
I really dont want to spoil for who havent watch it.
A real treat


----------



## wibisana (Jan 24, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _One cut of the dead_ 




I can see why most of youtuber critics rate this movie highly

Its about movie making which touch them personally, most of yt critics studied at movie making school afaik


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2020)

A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night: B

I had to think about the rating. It's that slow burn, artsy kind of horror that I don't care for, but I liked this one more than most of its kind.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Never seen anything quite like it. The best (anti) war film ever.


You've never seen All Quiet on the Western Front?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> You've never seen All Quiet on the Western Front?



Nope.

Have you seen 1917 yet?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Nope.
> 
> Have you seen 1917 yet?





Mider T said:


> 1917
> 
> 8.8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2020)

The true best anti-war movie is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Carnosaur 3: Primal Species. Because war creates dinosaurs.




The Lift: B

Killer elevator movie...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 26, 2020)

Bombshell - 10/10.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 26, 2020)

Rewatched Toy Story 1 and 2. I only owned them in VHS, so it's crazy to say that I finally own them in 4K blu-ray. Man, these movies hold up. I'd give them both a 9/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2020)

The Awakening: B-


----------



## Yasha (Jan 27, 2020)

Re-watched 1917.

It's as powerful and as immersive as Gravity, but while Gravity never let go, delivering one punch after another to keep you on the edge of seat, 1917 was interspersed with beautifully crafted, soothing moments - The Tale of Wilko’s ear, Miraculous Milk in the Meadow, Company in the Truck, Babe & Baby in the Basement, Floating down the Cherry blossoms-laden Creek, Poor Wayfaring Stranger in the Woods - to provide brief reliefs from the building-up tension. The milk scene and sprinting across the field scene were real strokes of genius. Loving every moment of it. Cinematography and storytelling at their absolute best.

10/10

PS: Why didn't they send a pilot instead of 2 soldiers on foot to deliver the urgent message?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2020)

I finished "Creepshow". Love it. I love how it doesn't try to be anything more than short thrill fests, very much in line with the original movie, but without any of the pacing issues because you're watching 2 20 minute stories per episode. 

Also,

Tenebre: B

Even though this is a highly regarded Argento flick, I think it's pretty dumb, albeit still enjoyable. 



Yasha said:


> Re-watched 1917.
> 
> It's as powerful and as immersive as Gravity, but while Gravity never let go, delivering one punch after another to keep you on the edge of seat, 1917 was interspersed with beautifully crafted, soothing moments - The Tale of Wilko’s ear, Miraculous Milk in the Meadow, Company in the Truck, Babe & Baby in the Basement, Floating down the Cherry blossoms-laden Creek, Poor Wayfaring Stranger in the Woods - to provide brief reliefs from the building-up tension. The milk scene and sprinting across the field scene were real strokes of genius. Loving every moment of it. Cinematography and storytelling at their absolute best.
> 
> ...



Just like Carnosaur.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2020)

How to Train Your Dragon 3: A-

This might be my favorite of the three, as there were a few moments that made me tear up a little. I do like how all of these movies compliment each-other.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 29, 2020)

*The Farewell *- 8/10
Almost shed a couple of tears. Should’ve been nominated for an Academy Award.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2020)

Manborg: C+

Almost shed a few tears too.... definitely should've won an academy award.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2020)

Trance: B

Danny Boyle thriller. Pretty good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2020)

Boar: B-


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 2, 2020)

1917 - 10/10.

The Current War - 7/10.

Jojo Rabbit - 8/10.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 3, 2020)

The VelociPastor - Based on the poster I expected some cheap SyFy or The Asylum flick, but I'm glad I decided to watch it because this was one wild 80's grindhouse worship. It's closer to movies like Manborg, Commando Ninja and Kung Fury than anything cheap SyFy or The Asylum related. Awesome movie!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2020)

Madman (1982): C+/B-

Decent ole slasher.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2020)

The Gentlemen: A-

I keep forgetting to talk about this one. This is Guy Ritchie at his absolute best. Great, snappy dialogue and eccentric characters, both giving the actors quite a bit to do. I found the plot to be engaging and the style clicked nicely with it all. I also love how even though it's a pretty humorous movie, it knows when to pull back and be suspenseful.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2020)

The Rhythm Section: 6.5/10

Pros: Blake Lively.  This movie was unusual in that it explained how the protagonist was able to get the money to travel all over the world.  Jude Law was probably the most convincing character. 

Cons: Unexplained motivations.  How the hell did Jude Law get accepted back into MI6 after being burned?  How did Blake Lively not get caught when everytime she did something she walked around in a daze afterward?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2020)

Adventures in Dinosaur City: D-/C+

It's a bad movie, but I have a lot of nostalgic fondness for it and watched it with my sister, who also remembered seeing it when we were kids. We had a good laugh, so it was a fun experience.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2020)

Dragonheart: B

Pure 1990's cheese, but it's glorious as such. The CGI might not have aged that well, but it didn't hurt the movie because Draco has a lot of personality. Loved this body language, although Dennis Quaid's accent is... interesting...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2020)

Birds of Prey:  C-


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2020)

My Father is a Hero: B/B+

Also known as "Enforcer". Pretty good Jet Li flick.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 6, 2020)

Birds of Prey (and the Fantabulous Emancipation of One Harley Quinn) - 5/10.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 6, 2020)

*Parasite *8 I guess
Idk it is still good movies,
not my taste, and expect more


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 7, 2020)

*Birds of Prey *- 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2020)

Birds of Prey: B-/B

It was fun, definitely style over substance, which I don't necessarily view to be a bad thing as long as that was the intent. But there were times it just seemed like it was too high energy for its own good, as I would occasionally beg the movie to settle down.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2020)

Parasite - 9/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2020)

Madhouse (1981): B

Pretty bad-ass slasher I had never heard of. The big reveal made me go "wut...", but it never lost its entertainment value.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 8, 2020)

*1917 *- 10/10

This is it. 2019 Movie of the year for me. A absolute masterpiece of tension.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 8, 2020)

*La Grande Illusion (1937)*
World War I, aside from recent interest due to it having ended just a little over a century ago, doesn't get as much attention as its sequel, with POW stories being even less common. _The Grand Illusion_, with its title in reference to a famous book that argued upon its 1909 release that wars were unlikely given the degree of economic interdependence that an increasingly globalized world was engaged in, also is all too aware that what had seemed to be the war to end all wars would not be the period at the end of the sentence. Less than a decade later, the Great War was to prove the theory wrong, although that hasn't stopped people from hoping that globalism would end conflict (unfortunately for old-school economists, people are not rational actors, and there are times when a war might seem preferable to less outwardly violent means of interaction), just as World War II would in turn reveal that as bad as its predecessor was, things could always get even worse.

Jean Renoir's other great masterpiece is three films in one (although some might argue it's actually two). The first is a more slice-of-life look at Allied POWs in a German prison camp, the second details their experiences after being moved to another prison and is focused more on class relations and the ending of an era for the old elite, with the third, shortest section being about the escapees on the run mixed in with some romantic drama in the German countryside. The last feels a tad extraneous after the complete story told in the first two, but it's a fine story in its own right despite my not gelling quite as well with it.

It's obviously something any self-respecting film buff should see at least once, and it's also amusing to see the various cliches popularized and created by this movie. As for casual viewers, don't be afraid to give it a chance. The movie manages to avoid being boring despite the overall lack of action, flowing rather well from scene to scene. It's a great film about hoping for the best even as we can all only expect the worst.

*The Big Lebowski (1998)*
Despite my appreciation for their work on a technical level, the Coen Brothers aren't really my thing, at least based on the works I've seen. I think that what they put out is well made, but it simply isn't for me. This fed into the dread I felt as I prepared to finally getting around this constantly quote cult classic of theirs, because I just knew that the combination of hype and my own feelings on other Coen movies was sure to make for a less than stellar experience regardless of the film's actual quality.

It turned out to not be a bad experience. The movie starts off like a neo-Western, goes off into stoner comedy, then veers into detective noir all the while refusing to commit entirely to the genres to absurd effect. The Dude (Jeff Bridges, in his iconic role) manages to make the formula of a Raymond Chandler story look all the more ridiculous simply by blundering into the same general plot points that a typical noir protagonist would make. Smart ass remarks don't make him look cool so much as highlight his smart-alecky attempts at getting hits in against the familiar toughs, heavies, and dicks that populate an entire different genre from the one he should be in. Rather than a proper mystery with the usual double-crosses and schemes, it's all a silly shaggy dog story that goes nowhere while leaving our antihero with less than he had before. Still, he takes in in stride, for, as the man himself famously puts it, the Dude abides.

I don't know if I truly liked it, but I do know that I won't soon forget it. And that is certainly something that makes a cinematic experience worth one's time.

*I Walked With a Zombie (1943)*
Jacques Tourneur (who had previously directed _Cat People_) and Val Lewton teamed up for this luridly titled production that takes cues from _Jane Eyre_ and Vodoo to produce an at times creepy, at times tragic, and often lovely looking story about troubled family dynamics and ambiguously supernatural forces. Despite the low budget and rapid pace of filming accorded to _Zombie_'s production, it still manages to be a highly atmospheric film with some gorgeous and moody cinematography. Lewton truly was a master of making the most of what little he had.

Still, it's not perfect. The short length (less than 80 minutes) ensures that the storytelling is economical and streamlined, which is great since it doesn't waste your time, but it also means that the romantic tensions that ensue don't feel all that real, but given that the romance is but one part of a richer tapestry, it's not too big an issue.

If you're looking for something that's somewhat off-kilter yet rises above what could have been a shlocky premise to become something of artistic value in its own right, Val Lewton's movies are a great option in general, with _I Walked With a Zombie_ standing alongside the _Cat People _series in particular.

*Detour (1945)*
Edward G. Ulmer somehow managed to make a seminal film noir classic despite a low budget and little time or resources to work with. The story about a sad sack who gets himself increasingly into trouble within an unfair universe reeks of Kafka to the point where you'd think it some sort of dark comedy. The protagonist is a woeful mix of pathetic and irritatingly self-pitying, while the resident femme fatale has only one mode: venomous. Yet the limited cast and sets do much to boil the noir genre down to its most essential elements while telling a claustrophobic and hopeless tale. Fascinating enough, the movie takes on a whole new life if you believe the interpretation that we are viewing everything through the eyes of an unreliable narrator since it only takes these ingredients and boils them over.

Given all the above, _Detour_ is definitely a movie best reserved for film buffs and noir enthusiasts. Casual viewers will probably be put off by its technical shoddiness and hackneyed presentation.

*Little Shop of Horrors (1986)*
The musical that really put the songwriting team of Howard Ashman and Alan Menken on the map was something that's been on my list since I was a kid. I've been aware of it, the original, and the various parodies for years, but had never actually seen either the original or the musical adaptations. Naturally, I wound up seeing the director's cut with the restored original ending.

Frank Oz's picture is an often silly film, but the songs are fun to listen to (although I don't find them as memorable as the Ashman-Menken duo's later work together, although this might just be me getting older and having a harder time retaining new things). As for the original ending, it kind of drags, and given how sympathetically Oz and Rick Moranis treat hapless protagonist Seymour, the ending comes off as rather cruel even if Audrey II, a magnificent puppet with lips that pronounce its dialogue voiced bombastically by Levi Stubbs, is quite fun to watch.

If you're looking for a musical that goes in dark and odd places, it's a good choice.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2020)

The Old Dark House: A-


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2020)

Black Coal, Thin Ice: B

Chinese thriller that's somewhat reminiscent of a South Korean thriller... although for all I f@cking know, Asian thrillers are just tonally and stylistically alike. I thought it was good. Pretty atmospheric and thick with intrigue. My only real gripe is with the quirky ending, which went right over my head.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2020)

the right movie won Best Picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 10, 2020)

Parallax said:


> the right movie won Best Picture



Yeah, but I was NOT expecting that

I was going 1917/Mendes vs OUATIH/Tarantino split BP/Director either way, but then BJH just comes in and takes them both
very unexpected for a non-hollywood film to do that well, despite its massive quality


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 10, 2020)

Last movie I saw was _The Lighthouse_ and after a whole week I'm still not sure what to make it.


Seeing _Parasite_ tomorrow.


----------



## Potato Salad (Feb 10, 2020)

Reposting this here



GANDO said:


> Just finished watching it.
> 
> What a great Movie. I cant tell you how many time i almost had a heart attack at the suspense in this, and i was not even expecting the ending to go like it did. PHENOMENAL ENDING; I had watery eyes.
> 
> Rightfully deserved that Oscar!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 10, 2020)

Female Prisoner 101: Scorpion -- B


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 11, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Female Prisoner 101: Scorpion -- B



This entire series is so fucking good. Stylish exploitation like no other movies. Kaji Meiko's the female GOAT for sure. 

Love me some 70's Japanese exploitation movies like. Kaji Meiko, Reiko Ike, Reiko Oshida and Miki Sugimoto were all stars in their own way, and they were involved in a fantastic amount of amazing and badass movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2020)

Dragonheart 2: D


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2020)

Dragonheart 2: D


----------



## Taizai295 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parasite - 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 12, 2020)

Troop Zero: A

Amazon Prime movie. I wasn't expecting to care for it, but it did make me tear up a bit. For some reason, I was reminded of "Little Miss Sunshine", but I liked this one more.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2020)

YAY! My posting privileges are back.

Female Prisoner 701: Jailhouse 41 -- B

While less showy than its predecessor, this one is much creepier and more atmospheric, sometimes resembling a horror film.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 14, 2020)

*Isle of Dogs - *8/10

*(500) Days of Summer - *9/10

*Evangelion: 1.0 You Are (Not) Alone *- 7/10


----------



## Yasha (Feb 14, 2020)

Anyone saw Little Women?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2020)

Angel Has Fallen: C+/B-

As an action film, it's satisfactory. Very violent. Lots of cool explosions and intense shootouts. I like Gerard Butler and his scenes with Nick Nolte are golden. But seriously movie, if you're trying to surprise us when it turns out certain people are villains, why cast two actors who always are the bad guys? Would anyone ever see Danny Huston or Tim Blake Nelson in a movie and think to themselves -- "Yeah, they're trustworthy". The movie is pretty formulaic, even to the point of feeling like the filmmakers considered many different possibilities for the story... and just decided to throw them at the wall to see what sticks... Mike Bannon's body is giving out on him and he's going through mental problems and the story does absolutely nothing with this apparent handicap, as he kicks as much ass as he always does. He's forced to rely on his estranged Father, which serves for about 30 minutes and then that story thread more-or-less ends. 

I will give the movie credit for being the only blockbuster to support Donald Trump... I don't particularly like that, because f@ck Donald Trump... but that took balls in todays landscape.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2020)

I find it funny that americans on social media are saying that Parasite got them into watching "subtitled movies". We truly live in our own bubble .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Feb 15, 2020)

Little Women

Slow-burning, gets more dramatic towards the end. Saoirse Ronan is good.

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2020)

Phantasm 4: C


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 16, 2020)

Little Women - 9/10. Good adaptation even if it was very quite fast paced. The OST was pretty good as well.

Bob Odenkirk as Mr. March was a nice casting choice too despite featuring very little.


----------



## Djomla (Feb 16, 2020)

Parasite 2/10. It has good music.


----------



## Mob (Feb 16, 2020)

Color out of the space, really enjoyed this lovecraftian flick 8/10


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Feb 16, 2020)

Birds of Prey and the Emancipation of Harley Quinn:  B-


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2020)

Mob said:


> Color out of the space, really enjoyed this lovecraftian flick 8/10


I thought the acting was bad.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2020)

Djomla said:


> Parasite 2/10. It has good music.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2020)

Dragonheart 3: C+

Surprisingly decent.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2020)

Phantasm 5: Ravager -- B


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2020)

Murder on the Orient Express (1974): A-/A

Murder on the Orient Express (2017): B+.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2020)

Tales from the Crypt (1972): A-/A

Probably the best horror anthology out there.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 20, 2020)

Birds of Harpy 4/10

The villain is one dimensional, Cassandra Cain turned into a fat kid, Black Canary got race swapped because that's mandatory now and the movie as a whole makes Captain Marvel look non-political in comparison. 

The only thing I enjoyed was Margot Robbie as Harley Quinn. She was born for the role.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2020)

Incident in a Ghostland: B


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 21, 2020)

*On the Waterfront (1954)*
Elia Kazan's famous response to those unhappy with his naming names to the HUAC was yet another major title on my bucket list. As with many other classic films, I was more familiar with its place in popular culture (my first exposure to it came in the form of the parody printed in Mad Magazine), so I made sure to temper my expectations lest I confuse the idea with the reality when seeing the picture. I also admit to having watched it in part because I wanted to finally get some context for the famed "contender" speech, and holy shit does that scene deliver. The famous line is only part of the dialogue, and Marlon Brando kills it, but Rod Steiger deserves major credit for holding his own against one of cinema's legendary performances. It's a well-made and entertaining movie that does well mixing melodrama with social commentary and arresting characters, so it's safe to say it's something worth seeing at least once in your life.

*The Leopard Man (1943)*
Let me get this right off the bat: the third of Jacques Tourneur and Val Lewton's collaborations is far and away the weakest. The main characters have little presence, the narrative itself lacks a point to strongly center itself around, and the mystery's culprit is as obvious as that of a typical _Scooby-Doo_ episode. Where _Cat People_ memorably had the troubled triangle of Irena, Oliver, and Alice, and _I Walked With a Zombie_ took cues from _Jane Eyre_, _The Leopard Man_ is lacking in such protagonists even if it does give time so that the victims are shown as real people with lives of their own before the inevitable. Still, as should be expected of the people behind the camera, the movie looks great and it creates a foreboding atmosphere that makes viewers feel trapped in a nightmare by exploiting small, often bare-bones sets and some very expressive lighting. It's a movie best reserved for folks who are interested in Lewton's oeuvre.

*Fort Apache (1948)*
The first in John Ford's 'cavalry trilogy' wasn't quite as riveting as the other Ford movies I've seen. The first half is rather loose in its plotting, with much in the way of pseudo-slice of life material about the soldiers manning the eponymous fort and their families taking up much of the screen time (even if it does make the events of the climax all the more emotionally distressing). It was actually surprising seeing Shirley Temple playing an adult (well, her character in this hasn't legally come of age until a time-skip at the end) since the oldest I'd seen her in a movie up to this point was in _The Bachelor and the Bobby-Soxer_, where she played a jail-bait character crushing hard on Cary Grant (but I digress). Ford takes his time telling this story, and frankly, I often got distracted by other things simply because not too much of interest was occurring on-screen for portions of the movie, although it definitely finds its footing in the second half once the plot gets more focused. Watch it if you like classic Westerns, but be warned that it can be a chore through the first hour unless you find the subject matter interesting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2020)

Haunt (2019): B-


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2020)

Fantasy Island: C+


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2020)

Mayhem: B


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2020)

that was in my recommendations.  Damn.  Diane Lane was really attractive back then!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2020)

Female Prisoner 701: Beast Stable -- B-

I didn't like it as well as the others, even though I don't know if I'd call it any inferior. The pacing just seemed really off to me.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 24, 2020)

*Frozen II (2019)*
I wasn't that big a fan of the first _Frozen_. It was merely okay in my eyes, having personally preferred _Tangled_, which, while not all that special in the music department, had such charming characters that I wound up liking it quite a bit. I will confess though that "Let It Go" didn't make too much of an impression on me the first time, but, in contrast to seemingly everyone else, repeated exposure to the song made it grow on me (or maybe that was my brain trying to justify my repeatedly hearing the same song over and over again). Still, it was the movie that made me realize that I might be getting too old to enjoy these kinds of movies like I used to. Other people praised the songs (or rather, song), but nothing really sank its hooks into me like previous Disney musicals had.

But back to the movie I finally got around to seeing. This one didn't really leave much of an impression either. I mean, there were some funny moments, and I thought that Elsa and Olaf's temporary 'setbacks' near the end were legitimately well done. Still, the pacing in this one was ridiculous. I mean, it's like they had a bunch of ideas and characters, but were limited by their need to not bore their intended audience, so they rushed a lot of things, meaning that a lot of stuff was either underdeveloped or didn't have time to properly sink in. Kristof, for his part, is relegated to comic relief and even gets a fun song that functions like a love ballad straight out of the 1980s that seemingly acknowledges just how little he has to do. In contrast to its prequel, _Frozen II_ never really stops being a musical (pay attention to how devoid that movie gets of any music past the troll song), although there was so much much of it that they kind of blended together past a certain point. On top of that, I'm not entirely sure about the handling of the morals and themes communicated given how poorly the first film seems to have aged in terms of its story as a result.

I guess if you liked the first one, you might like this one, and it's not a bad movie, just nothing all that special. I mean, making a good sequel's hard enough, so imagine trying to make a good sequel musical.


*Easy Living (1937)*
Written by Preston Sturges and directed by Mitchell Leisen, this screwball comedy functions like a prototype of the movies its writer would later make. As with Sturges' own pictures, it's got a lot of his hallmarks (as is obvious, he did write it) and stock actors (William Demarest is basically visual shorthand for a good time whenever Sturges is involved). After a slow start, the movie gets going proper once our hapless heroine (Jean Arthur) has a sable coat dropped on her, is treated to a new hat by the same wealthy banker who dropped said coat (Edward Arnold), finds herself mistaken for his mistress, gets fired from her job, and then given free room and board at a high class hotel operated by an overly ambitious chef eager to avoid losing everything to said wealthy banker. I haven't even gotten to the romance between her and the banker's rebellious but sheltered son (Ray Milland). Given who wrote the movie, things only continue to escalate from there. The slapstick didn't always work for me, but the movie moves fast with classic screwball energy.

Honestly, it's funny how movies made during the Depression treated their protagonists compared to now. There was a lot more hope (even if it was the sort expressed with a wink and tongue placed firmly in cheek) and poking fun at the wealthy compared to the cynicism and outright class warfare you're more likely to see nowadays, although at least the best ones never sank to the depths of fellating their heroes becoming cogs in the corporate machine like that one with the Google internship.

If you enjoy screwball comedies, like I do, or enjoy Preston Sturges pictures, like I also do, then by all means check this one out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2020)

Female Prisoner 701's Grudge Song: C+

Definitely the weakest of the three, although it's not bad either.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2020)

Tammy and the T-Rex: No rating

It's a bad movie, but it's fun to laugh at.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 28, 2020)

*The Long Goodbye (1973)*
Robert Altman famously offered the world a very different interpretation of Raymond Chandler's Phillip Marlowe, and the prior half of this sentence doesn't quite capture just what that means. If you were expecting Marlowe as portrayed by Humphrey Bogart in Howard Hawks' _The Big Sleep_ (1946), you might be some mixture of bemused and disappointed. Altman brought the character into a new and very different America from the one the character originated in, and it's hard not to think of this as a much darker variation of the formula employed later in _The Brady Bunch Movie_ (1995), as the character finds himself a man out of time and space. Where Bogart's rendition of the character fit in with his own cool and snarky persona, the wiseass portrayed by Elliott Gould only makes things harder for himself with his rebellious nature, clearly comes off as a bit odd with all his spoken monologues to himself, and isn't quite a step ahead of everyone else like you'd expect in this kind of story until the very end, when he turns out to be the only person around who cares about seeing that justice is served. Also worth noting is a scene involving some shocking (even if I saw it coming) violence with a bottle (between this and _Pan's Labyrinth_ (2006), I'd say that intact bottles make for some memorable weapons in movies), as well as an early non-speaking role for Arnold Schwarzenegger (it might take a moment to recognize him because he's wearing a moustache). It's a detective story that plays around quite a bit with the genre even as it manages to engross regardless. If you enjoy the work of Altman or are a fan of the genre, it's worth seeing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2020)

The Cat 'O Nine Tails: C-

Not one of Argento's better flicks... although it's not "Phantom of the Opera" or "Dracula 3D" either.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2020)

The Invisible Man (2020): A

I thought it was really suspenseful.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 29, 2020)

The Invisible Man

B+

Enjoyable movie that keeps your attention.  But a bit too long and i didn't like the third act as much as the first two.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 29, 2020)

Starship troopers: Traitor of Mars
7 or 7.5 of 10
I like the action and plot in general
I dislike the political stuff. Imo it is not fit the lore that the Verhoeven movie established

The Flu
7 of 10
I overall good movie. Tho Korean movie is just too dramatised. It always need a bad guy tho it really doesnt need one. Just like train to Busan with the shithead guy.
He overstay his wellcome in there. Tho what better in Busan was the shithead guy is paralel or the MC. He could easily be like him if not his daughter reminding the humanity value

Frozen 2.
7 of 10
Fine i guess
Watch if with my daugther


----------



## Yasha (Mar 1, 2020)

*The Invisible Man
*
Nice tension in first half. Second half (starting with the hospital scene) was lacklustre.

6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2020)

Ley Lines: B

Takashi Miike Yakuza flick. The story at times feels very underdeveloped and I actually thought the female lead had a more interesting arc than any of the guys. There is some good tension though and the ending is strangely moving, in a bleak kind of way. The acting and dialogue are good. A lot of Miike's quirks are definitely on display here. Twisted, yet somewhat cartoonish violence. Homoerotic interactions. Sex in general is portrayed as disgusting. This is part of an unofficial trilogy, which began with "Shinjuku Triad Society" and "Rainy Dog". I haven't seen the latter yet, but I think the first one was a little more exciting. 

Viy: B+

Russian Horror-fantasy. I didn't really get much of the appeal throughout the first two thirds... It was well done and strangely humorous, but the finale goes batshit insane with some really freaky, awesome visuals.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2020)

Tourist Trap: B-

Sorority House Massacre: C+


----------



## wibisana (Mar 3, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Sorority House Massacre: C+


I havent watch this one but i can be certain its rating should be boobs/10
Giving it C is just blashpemy


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 4, 2020)

*The Irishman *- 8/10
A little too long and it doesn’t bring really anything new to the gangster genre. Still an enjoyable film though with a great portrayal of Jimmy Hoffa by Al Pacino.

*The Invisible Man *- 6/10
Had a lot of promise in the beginning but it floundered that potential with a lackluster script. And instead of portraying invisibility creatively we get what we’ve seen in a hundred haunted house movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2020)

Death Line (AKA Raw Meat): B+

Whoa, surprisingly solid 1970's horror flick. 



wibisana said:


> I havent watch this one but i can be certain its rating should be boobs/10
> Giving it C is just blashpemy



The kills were a little disappointing, although yeah, there is lots of nudity.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 4, 2020)

*Heaven Can Wait (1943)*
No one quite manages to combine a light touch and the romantic with a knowing cynicism like Ernst Lubitsch did. His protege Billy Wilder had his own witty cynicism, but it was often a far more venomous sort. Other directors and writers could get into the romantic or screwball comedy genre, but for the most part avoided Lubitsch's cynical tendencies or lacked his mastery of juggling the three aforementioned ingredients with such elegance. The skills of the old master are on display in _Heaven Can Wait_, which somehow manages to make the story of a skirt-chasing rascal presenting his life story before the Devil into something frothy with a fine mix of the sweet, the salty, and even a bit of the sour mixed in to round it out. When people say that they don't make movies like they used to, you need only glance at the romantic comedy today and wonder what the man would have made of his successors in the genre.

Of all the Lubitsch films I've seen thus far, this was the first one that was in color, but that aside, it fit right in with his other works. Don Ameche pulls off the main role over the course of several decades (although the makeup work is a bit uneven for certain sections), Gene Tierney gets to play a part that could have been reduced to a mere sheltered heiress turned long-suffering wife, but she manages to give it life that truly springs from the character later in the picture. Charles Coburn, playing Ameche's cheeky but loving grandfather, steals every scene he's in. In fact, the casting in general works well, and even the supporting players have moments to shine. Eugene Pallette and Marjorie Main could have played simple caricatures as the disapproving parents of Tierney's character, but the story gives them some funny scenes and little moments that reveal that these are characters with their own lives.

If you're looking for an upbeat life story with a side of romance and comedy, then what the Hell are you wasting your time doing with lesser creators? As with romantic comedies, the answer is almost always Lubitsch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2020)

*Candyman (1992)*

It was creepy..and had subtle jabs when it comes to topics of white privilege...I was actually expecting sometging more..."Black Freddy Krueger " and didn't tackle this with the right headspace  . But it's a good film overall.

B


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2020)

Let Us Prey: B



~Gesy~ said:


> *Candyman (1992)*
> 
> It was creepy..and had subtle jabs when it comes to topics of white privilege...I was actually expecting sometging more..."Black Freddy Krueger " and didn't tackle this with the right headspace  . But it's a good film overall.
> 
> B



Now you need to watch "Vampire in Brooklyn".


----------



## Varg (Mar 5, 2020)

Woah...this place is still going?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2020)

Better Watch Out: B


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 6, 2020)

Hereditary (2018)

Did a great job of making me feel uneasy through out the whole Movie.

Ending fcked with me a bit

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2020)

Rambo: The Last Blood - B-

While I agree that it's kind of tone deaf in this political landscape and the story/character development were weak... even by Rambo standards... there's a strange visceral satisfaction seeing Rambo murder people in creatively gruesome ways. The movie is also short and fast paced, so I'll probably only remember the fun parts in the long run, if I remember it at all.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 7, 2020)

*13 Assassins (2010)*
Takashi Miike's remake of a 1963 _jidaigeki_ is a pretty entertaining bit of historical drama and harsh violence, although I'm not sure I'd go as far as some critics do in considering it one of the great members of the genre, even if it is pretty good. The action is well put together and the characters who do get focus, from the more prominent assassins to the villain and his reluctant but dutiful retainer, play their parts in the drama well. Most of the assassins are pretty forgettable though, as is to be expected in a film that's only a little longer than two hours, with fewer chances to really highlight their moments of character and humanity (Kurosawa himself couldn't give equal focus to 'just' seven samurai over three hours). Among the assassins, I couldn't help but notice that Yusuke Iseya seemed to be channeling Toshiro Mifune's hammier roles in his performance as the bandit Kiga, who himself seems stranger and stranger as the story goes on. The story does a grand job of building up to the bloody prolonged battle (it seems more and more in recent years that action scenes running for a long chunk of the movie's final sections have become more common). It's a fine movie overall that should not be taken completely seriously given the subtle references to the supernatural, melodramatic storytelling, and rather illogical decision for a small band to abandon the high ground and fight among large groups of enemies run counter to the grittier and more down to earth tone established in many scenes.
not taken too seriously with supernatural and dudes abandoning high ground


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2020)

Vampire Circus: B

Maybe a B+. Definitely one of the stranger Hammer horror films I've seen. 



Kuromaku said:


> *13 Assassins (2010)*
> Takashi Miike's remake of a 1963 _jidaigeki_ is a pretty entertaining bit of historical drama and harsh violence, although I'm not sure I'd go as far as some critics do in considering it one of the great members of the genre, even if it is pretty good. The action is well put together and the characters who do get focus, from the more prominent assassins to the villain and his reluctant but dutiful retainer, play their parts in the drama well. Most of the assassins are pretty forgettable though, as is to be expected in a film that's only a little longer than two hours, with fewer chances to really highlight their moments of character and humanity (Kurosawa himself couldn't give equal focus to 'just' seven samurai over three hours). Among the assassins, I couldn't help but notice that Yusuke Iseya seemed to be channeling Toshiro Mifune's hammier roles in his performance as the bandit Kiga, *who himself seems stranger and stranger as the story goes on. *The story does a grand job of building up to the bloody prolonged battle (it seems more and more in recent years that action scenes running for a long chunk of the movie's final sections have become more common). It's a fine movie overall that should not be taken completely seriously given the subtle references to the supernatural, melodramatic storytelling, and rather illogical decision for a small band to abandon the high ground and fight among large groups of enemies run counter to the grittier and more down to earth tone established in many scenes.
> not taken too seriously with supernatural and dudes abandoning high ground



That's classic Miike for you. To understand all that is Miike, one must watch... "Gozu"... which one won't understand at all. Only then can the journey be complete. I want to see the 1963 version, but can't seem to find a copy... at least at an affordable price.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2020)

Just Mercy - 10/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2020)

Creepy: A-

Japanese thriller from the guy who did "Kairo". Great stuff.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 11, 2020)

*A Matter of Life and Death (1946)*
Once again, I find myself returning to matters of meaning and mortality (maybe because I'm getting older, maybe because the world is once again facing another crisis), this time turning to one of the most acclaimed of the films by the Archers (Michael Powell and Emeric Pressburger). David Niven stars as a bomber pilot who inexplicably survives a jump out of his burning plane sans parachute, and from there on finds himself forced to justify his continued stay in the realm of the living to the bureaucracy in charge of the afterlife even as he romances an American radio operator. Old grudges and the new international relations are part of the greater text of the story, which opts to make it ambiguous from the opening title cards as to whether the more fantastical plot elements are simply in our protagonist's head (although I'd argue that if they wanted to make things more ambiguous, they should have cut out any scenes not involving his character directly interacting with the afterlife and its emissaries). It's a nice touch for the Archers to have inverted the color scheme made famous in _The Wizard of Oz_, as the Technicolor world of the living (which is even remarked upon by one aforementioned emissary) feels all the more alive and worth staying around in compared to the comparatively black-and-white (though still lovely looking) other side. The set design of the afterlife is remarkable, and you can see how the look of this movie may have influenced a few others down the line. The romance is more based in a sense of destiny and chemistry than it is substance (which the movie outright acknowledges too), so the emotional core isn't quite as solid as it should be. If you appreciate imagination and visual beauty to go with your old school romance (and maybe a reminder about the things that make life worth living), it's definitely worth seeing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2020)

Dragonheart 4: B

I think the subtitle was "Battle for the Heartfire". It's pretty good, surprisingly so.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2020)

21 Bridges: B

This was Chadwick Bosman's follow-up to Black Panther (and the Avengers). It's decent, having pretty good production values, a great cast and a solid pace. I'd argue that this showcases some of Bosman's charisma as a leading man than his MCU films do, but only because they have so much more going on. This relies almost entirely on him and he was a compelling lead. I sometimes wonder if these kinds of thrillers are produced to test the waters of certain actors, to the script and everything else has to be good enough to be worthy of the talent, but not so good to potentially upstage said talent. The movie wasn't a big box office success, but to be fair, even though I saw a few posters, I never saw a trailer so the marketing might've been to blame. 

It's definitely the kind of movie that works better on the small screen though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2020)

The French Connection: A-

While I'm not sure if I was really blown away by this... Other hard boiled cop thrillers such as "Dirty Harry" wowed me a lot more, this was still really good. The famous car chase sequence still holds up as really intense and exciting. The ending caught me off guard too.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 18, 2020)

*The Seventh Victim (1943)*
The fourth film Val Lewton produced for RKO, this was the first directed by regular Lewton editor Mark Robson. The plot concerns a young lady at a boarding school who heads to New York in search of her missing sister, a suicide risk with an ugly haircut who seems to have gotten herself involved with a sinister group of people. As with the man's earlier pictures, there's a strong sense of tone and imagery, with some very nice shots and well-put together scenes of rising tension, even if the emphasis on keeping the danger in the dark and off the screen was seeing diminishing returns by this point. The pacing and short length (about 70 minutes), which allowed for lean and efficient storytelling in earlier Lewton movies, only results in odd edits and underdeveloped ideas, characters, and relationships. It's not a very good movie. Make no mistake, it's not a total waste of time, but it's more of something for Lewton completionists.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2020)

Dragonheart: Vengeance - C+/B-

Raze: B-


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2020)

Wyrmwood: Road of the Dead - B


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2020)

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Stay safe, everyone.



I don't have to worry about catching the Coronavirus. The coronavirus has to worry about catching me.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't have to worry about catching the Coronavirus. The coronavirus has to worry about catching me.



Any cities locked down in United States?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Any cities locked down in United States?


Cities in California and new york


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Any cities locked down in United States?



Not in AZ, yet. 

My fear is that I work in a Grocery store and people pile in there so densely that if it spreads even further, I have to assume it will be because of the panic shopping.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 20, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Not in AZ, yet.
> 
> My fear is that I work in a Grocery store and people pile in there so densely that if it spreads even further, I have to assume it will be because of the panic shopping.



Make sure you wear a mask, pal. The number of cases in US is growing exponentially.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2020)

Jumanji: The Next Level: B

I was a little underwhelmed by its predecessor, even though I still enjoyed it enough. I think I preferred this because my expectations were lower. I thought it was funnier, at the absolute least. Is it the better movie? Probably not, but sometimes expectations make the experience.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 23, 2020)

Marriage Story - 8/10
Skyfall - 9/10
The Duellists - 7/10
Legend - 7/10
Black Rain - 8/10
Thelma & Louise - 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2020)

Along with the Gods: The Last 49 Days: B

This was... a strange case for me... I've heard that it was a critical disappointment, but I thought it was still pretty good. I struggled keeping up with it at times, as it relies on you clearly remembering the first film. Even though I loved the first, I admittedly had forgotten about who was who and what was what. But this was still a high energy experience that tugged on my heart strings enough to move me. I liked that the focus was more on the grim reapers, developing them instead of their charge.

With that said, the action scenes didn't really wow me. The effects were generally pretty good, but... I dunno, it often felt like even though the CGI and backgrounds were nice to look at, the characters weren't really interacting with them. There was also some corny moments, but once again, when the movie needed to forge an emotional connection -- it certainly got me. I'm down for a third entry.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2020)

The Art of Self Defense: B

Maybe a B+?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2020)

I have used the CoronaVirus to get caught up on several shows and video games.

Castlevania Season 3: A-

Dickinson: B+

The Witcher: B


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2020)

@Rukia Have you seen Netflix's You? Is it good?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2020)

I haven’t seen it.  My family liked season 1. But not season 2.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 25, 2020)

Jojo Rabbit 
9/10
perfect balance of comedy, drama, sad things, funny things etc
I love it 

The Host 2006 (Bong Joon Ho)
8.5/10
i like it better than Jurasic park (even the original)
CGI is dated but the story telling, the camera work etc just superb


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2020)

The Yagyu Conspiracy: A-

Also known as Shogun's Samurai.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 26, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> The Yagyu Conspiracy: A-
> 
> Also known as Shogun's Samurai.



It's amazing, and it's "sequel" Samurai Reincarnation is even better. And a completely different type of film tho.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2020)

Uncle Acid said:


> It's amazing, and it's "sequel" Samurai Reincarnation is even better. And a completely different type of film tho.



Yeah I've seen that. Pretty wild.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 26, 2020)

*The Platform
*
It's ingenious and interesting. Check it out.

8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2020)

Prince of Darkness: B

Uneven, but interesting, John Carpenter movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2020)

*Top Gun
*
Finally got to see this. I don't think Tom Cruise acted well in it but WHAT A HONK, AMIRITE?  This smooth skinned friend spent the whole movie showing smokey blue eyed looks to the camera while also providing  marlon brando grins for extra measure.

Yeah this movie didn't let up on the jet fueled sex appeal with shirtless men being on the screen 40% of the time.  The 80s was such a gay ol' time.

B


----------



## Yasha (Mar 28, 2020)

*The Naked Director
*
This is gold.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2020)

The Clovehitch Killer: B

I'll Take Your Dead: B-/B


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2020)

The Sisters Brothers: A-

While the slow pacing sometimes made me impatient, it's very elegantly made, beautifully acted and wormed its way into my emotional center, forcing me to feel... feelings! It's very good.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 31, 2020)

Currently watching *Tiger King: Murder, Mayhem and Madness* and this is quite something. There's been a lot of fantastic true crime over the past years, but this shit takes the cake. It's hard to believe a story like this, but at the same time it's so wild and absurd that it's impossible to believe it's fiction. No man can write anything like this. That shit is impossible. Amazing stuff.

Gonna watch the last three episodes as soon as I get home from work. Can't wait!


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 31, 2020)

Sicario (2015)

9/10

I got True Detective (season 1) vibes from it. Awesome film.


----------



## Didi (Mar 31, 2020)

ye sicario was gr8


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2020)

I saw the Tree of Life extended edition

it's strange that I don't feel like it takes away anything from the film and as someone that has seen the film, i personally like the added content, I understand why Malick cut it.  It's not a better or even worse edition of the film, I think in that way it's kinda the definitive edition if you've already really loved the film.  I would say for first timers to watch the original cut and if you loved it, when you wanna revisit check out the extended edition.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2020)

Mimic: B

Even though it went through a lot of behind the scenes problems and Guillermo del Toro hates it, it's still pretty entertaining.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2020)

Parallax said:


> I saw the Tree of Life extended edition
> 
> it's strange that I don't feel like it takes away anything from the film and as someone that has seen the film, i personally like the added content, I understand why Malick cut it.  It's not a better or even worse edition of the film, I think in that way it's kinda the definitive edition if you've already really loved the film.  I would say for first timers to watch the original cut and if you loved it, when you wanna revisit check out the extended edition.



Hated that film.

Stay safe, bro.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2020)

I rarely like like watching extended cuts. "Blade Runner" is one of the few that benefited from them... but even then, I don't remember which was my preferred cut of it.


----------



## Didi (Apr 1, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> I rarely like like watching extended cuts. "Blade Runner" is one of the few that benefited from them... but even then, I don't remember which was my preferred cut of it.



Final Cut  is by far the best


----------



## wibisana (Apr 2, 2020)

I havent watch final cut
I watch 1997 cut. I think it was great. I do heard there some difference. Like ending. Final cut, has car scene. But i dont think it add much


----------



## Skylar (Apr 2, 2020)

Just watched Before I fall. 

The visuals, direction and overall production were amateurish at best, but the movie had an extraordinarily meaningful message. It really puts life into perspective for you. I would say it's a 7/10. It could've easily been a 10 had the execution been better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2020)

Shaolin Intruders: A

Wow. This was one of the best kung fu films out there, imo. The fight scenes are awesome, the mystery offered some genuine surprises and the characters are fun.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 3, 2020)

*Onward (2020)*
Since I didn't have much to do and have a tendency to watch most of what Pixar puts out (although I confess to not yet having seen _The Incredibles 2 _or _Toy Story 4_), I decided to see their latest release. It's entertaining, and while cliched despite the potential that comes with the premise of what happens when a fantasy setting modernizes, the general rule of cliches is that they are so because they work. The result is an odd mix of urban misadventure comedies and fantasy epics (although it is clever how the two are conflated in terms of narrative structure). It's not their best movie, but it was fun and understood how to pull at one's heartstrings, and I suppose we could all use a bit of that right now.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 3, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Shaolin Intruders: A
> 
> Wow. This was one of the best kung fu films out there, imo. The fight scenes are awesome, the mystery offered some genuine surprises and the characters are fun.



Yeah, it's amazing. As is Shaolin Prince and Opium and the Kung Fu Master. It's a real shame Chia Tang only directed three movies, because he was a fantastic director based on those three movies. You seen his two other movies?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2020)

Uncle Acid said:


> Yeah, it's amazing. As is Shaolin Prince and Opium and the Kung Fu Master. It's a real shame Chia Tang only directed three movies, because he was a fantastic director based on those three movies. You seen his two other movies?



I've seen Opium and the Kung Fu Master and yeah, I remember it being really good. I think I even reviewed it back on my old website. I haven't seen "Shaolin Prince" though. Will check it out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2020)

The Name of the Rose: B-

The book -- which was a challenging read, but is amazing -- is not an easy one to adapt. This isn't terrible, but much of the nuance is missing. Nevertheless, I do like the grim atmosphere. The casting is hit or miss. Sean Connery works as William, but Christian Slater as Adso is a tougher sell.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2020)

Hotel Mumbai: A

Holy shit, this movie was intense.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 5, 2020)

Stranger Things S3

Bobby looks a lot like young Natalie Portman. Remember NP from Leon? So delicious I almost want to lick her earwax clean.


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 5, 2020)

Undertaker said:


> Sicario (2015)
> 
> 9/10
> 
> I got True Detective (season 1) vibes from it. Awesome film.



Sicario 2 (2018) was not bad, but average.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 5, 2020)

*The Ghost Ship (1943)*
The film that infamously got Val Lewton and RKO caught in a lawsuit which resulted in the movie removed of theaters and left unavailable to the public for decades (it now is part of the public domain) manages to continue the Lewton tradition of only loosely fitting the promises of its lurid title. It concerns a newly graduated naval officer (Russell Wade) who finds his first assignment an increasingly deadly one as it becomes increasingly clear that the captain (Richard Dix) has become murderously insane, maybe. It's a pretty standard plot told efficiently over the course of less than 70 minutes, although I can't help but wish it had been a little longer for the sake of allowing scenes to really let the atmosphere sink in, as well as providing more time for characterization. The moments of voice-over offered by a mute character are ridiculously melodramatic in both their writing and delivery, probably fitting far better in a more literary medium. Dix does what he can to give the antagonistic Captain Will Stone some depth in moments of introspection that reveal a tragic dimension to the character. Still, it is an entertaining enough look at the dangers of unquestioned authority, the often disappointing passivity of those who take orders, as well as an examination of incompetent leadership that fails to take responsibility for the consequences of its behavior.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2020)

Assassination Nation: B

I thought this was really good throughout the first two acts. A very stylish movie that plays into the terror of the internet. It functions as a kind of stylized reality, but it starts to feel a little too much like "The Purge" during the last 40 minutes or so. Also, is high school really this... terrifying? I hated listening to all of them talk, but I don't know if kids talk like that these days.

*Sigh* I feel old.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2020)

The Guilty (2018): A

Very intense Danish police procedural that's pretty much the superior version of "The Call" (the Halle Berry movie).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2020)

*Candyman: Farewell to the flesh*

Not as good as the first. Didn't even need to made since it mostly retraced it steps. Probably won't watch the third.

D+

*Uncut Gems*

Great film. It's rare to find a movie you can watch at home and not feel the need to look into your phone. I wish his character won in the end..I'm  a sucker for hustlers. But anyway, I hope Sandler does more of these. 

A


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Candyman: Farewell to the flesh*
> 
> Not as good as the first. Didn't even need to made since it mostly retraced it steps. Probably won't watch the third.
> 
> ...



I remember enjoying Candyman 2, but I was a kid when I saw it, so standards were low. I think I saw "Candyman 3"... maybe... All I remember is the girl getting info from some dude and Candyman kills him with bees. Maybe that was "Candyman 2". But I hear Candyman 3 is the worst of the trilogy, so if Candyman 2 isn't very good, then the 3rd must suck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah. I'm afraid to touch that one.

I think i know enough to not walk into the new movie blind.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2020)

Lowlife (2017): A-

An interesting, quirky crime thriller. It's funny in its own way, but also suspenseful and... strange... Loved it.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 8, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Lowlife (2017): A-
> 
> An interesting, quirky crime thriller. It's funny in its own way, but also suspenseful and... strange... Loved it.



Fantastic, old school Tarantino-esque crime/thriller/whatever. It's a shame it hasn't got more attention so far, but it's doomed to end up as a cult film for sure.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 8, 2020)

The last old movie I revisted was _Nausicaa_, just this morning. Remains a timeless classic, at least a 4.5 out of 5. 

Last new movie I saw was 2019's _The Lighthouse_ and...wow. If you love dialogue and cinematography, or even world class sound design, you should see this film at least once.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 8, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> Last new movie I saw was 2019's _The Lighthouse_ and...wow. If you love dialogue and cinematography, or even world class sound design, you should see this film at least once.



Or if you like incredible atmosphere or beyond great acting. Can't find anything negative to put my finger on with The Lighthouse. Masterpiece.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 8, 2020)

Uncle Acid said:


> Or if you like incredible atmosphere or beyond great acting. Can't find anything negative to put my finger on with The Lighthouse. Masterpiece.




No kidding. I've completely forgiven Pattinson for Twilight at this point, and of course Defoe is awesome in anything he's in.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2020)

Captain Kronos: A-


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2020)

Darkest Hour: B+

The Winston Churchill movie. It was very well made, although sometimes a little too... sappy? They're trying to cater towards a modern demographic, which sometimes felt awkward, forced and cheesy, such as his bond with the female typist and that scene on the train. With that said, Gary Oldman's performance is incredible and the filmmakers do a lot to really make it pop out. The directing, editing and cinematography are exceptional in general.

On another note, I finished my Dragonheart review series. Link is in sig.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2020)

Villains: B-


----------



## wibisana (Apr 11, 2020)

Equalizer 2.
almost 7/10

I like the 1st one
this movie have good start, random thing he do at 1st half s good.
the climax just meh, main bad guy isnt really interesting.

should have been Denzel helping random people from start to finish, that at least be more grounded and "light" and fun to watch


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Equalizer 2.
> almost 7/10
> 
> I like the 1st one
> ...



I liked the idea of the climax, it taking place in an abandoned coastal town during a f@cking hurricane... But the pacing of the movie was all over the place.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 12, 2020)

1492: Conquest of Paradise - 6/10
White Squall - 6/10
Good Boys - 6/10
Prisoners (Rewatch) - 9/10 
Hannibal (2001) - 7/10


----------



## wibisana (Apr 12, 2020)

The Admiral or Roaring currents
Movie about Yi Sun-sin who responsible cutting supply line of Hideyosi Army when they attack Korea.

Im still watching it but i can say
7.5/10

Too much dramatisation
Many/a bit historical innacuracy
But still is forgiven


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 13, 2020)

Finally watched Aquaman. It was cheesy, predictable, unintentionally funny at times, but oh man, did I enjoy it. The action was fantastic, and the overuse of slo mo and the 360 camera angle shots was just icing on the cake. I also enjoyed how a good chunk of the movie was filmed in IMAX and it was retained for the home media release. My biggest movie regret of 2020 has to be not watching this in the theater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2020)

Dark Waters (1994): B+

Interesting Italian styled horror film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2020)

House that Dripped Blood: C/C+


----------



## Skylar (Apr 15, 2020)

I just finished The Godfather 1. The movie was a 10/10. It reminds me of the slow moving yet compelling directing of The Shawshank Redemption.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2020)

An all time favorite of mine


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2020)

Even though Godfather 2 is regarded as superior, I always preferred the first one.

Hidden (2015): B


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2020)

Slumber Party Massacre II: WTF+

Seriously, this is the weirdest slasher ever.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 17, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Slumber Party Massacre II: WTF+
> 
> Seriously, this is the weirdest slasher ever.


Why you always complain about movie with boobs

Just watch while high/drunk or something


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Why you always complain about movie with boobs
> 
> Just watch while high/drunk or something



I wasn't complaining. I actually enjoyed the movie a lot in its own... special way... It's why I chose to rate it 'WTF', because ratings will never do it justice.

... and for the record, there was only one pair of boobs... The first film had a lot more nudity.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Why you always complain about movie with boobs
> 
> Just watch while high/drunk or something



I know right. And he always sounds over-excited about films with pretty boys.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2020)

Dead of Night: B-

A 1970's horror anthology. Maybe a B? I don't think I was really in the mood for it, which spoiled the experience somewhat. 



Yasha said:


> I know right. And he always sounds over-excited about films with pretty boys.



Name one!


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Name one!



Home Alone


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2020)

Howl: B- 

Decent werewolf flick. 



Yasha said:


> Home Alone



You can do better than that.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 19, 2020)

lol, I know Macaulay ain't as pretty now. Don't be mad.
*
Never Cry Wolf
*
Love this adaptation. The melancholy tone and even some of the humour are poignant.

9.5/10

*1922
*
I have always enjoyed Stephen King's novel's adaptations, but this one is pretty underwhelming and boring.

4/10


----------



## wibisana (Apr 19, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> You can do better than that


Every Ruan Gosling movie?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 19, 2020)

Btw ive been marathoning HxH. No time for movies


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2020)

Phenomena: B

A Dario Argento movie. At first, I was like... "it's OK", but it fires back with one hell of a finale. 



wibisana said:


> Every Ruan Gosling movie?



I can't even remember the last time I saw one of his movies.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 19, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> I can't even remember the last time I saw one of his movies


Blade Runner 2049?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Blade Runner 2049?



I guess... but did I obsess over it?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 19, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> I guess... but did I obsess over it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 19, 2020)

YOU ALL DISAPPOINT ME! You must earn your penance through... watching the "Carnosaur" trilogy.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 20, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Btw ive been marathoning HxH. No time for movies



I would sacrifice half the human population in exchange for HxH's proper ending. Even if I'm included in the half, I would die happy.


*The Lighthouse
*
Strange, but not the kind of strange I like. This is more Eraserhead kind of strange which I detest.

4/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2020)

Wax Mask: C-

The Exorcist: A


----------



## Yasha (Apr 22, 2020)

*Paradox
*
Every police is a kung fu master. The story is too gloomy.

4/10


----------



## Yasha (Apr 22, 2020)

*The Tenants Downstairs
*
8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2020)

Over Your Dead Body: A-

Pretty interesting Takashi Miike film.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2020)

@MartialHorror Check out The Tenants Downstairs. I think you will find it stimulating.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 23, 2020)

*The Hunt
*
A political satire/parody making fun of left and right. 

6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2020)

Dead and Buried: A-

Whoa, this was pretty good. Never even heard of it too.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 24, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Dead and Buried: A-
> 
> Whoa, this was pretty good. Never even heard of it too.



Fantastic film. Obscure movie, but got a well deserved cult status over the years. The atmosphere is just incredible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2020)

Theatre of Blood: B+

Vincent Price movie. Good stuff.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2020)

*The Wicker Man
*
Cute, but the acting is horrid. 

Midsommar is just a rip-off of this.

6/10


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2020)

*The House that Jack Built
*
Another cutesy film.

6.5/10


----------



## wibisana (Apr 26, 2020)

Zombieland 2, entertaining, but stupider than the 1st.... way stupider

prolly almost 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2020)

Frozen II: B-/B

Beautifully animated and as great s the spectacle looks, the facial animations blew me away the most -- especially during the scene where Elsa sheds tears of joy. It was so lifelike. The songs were hit or miss for me, some being very good and others being... fine, just sort of superfluous. I'm not a big fan of songs that do little to drive the story, but at least they're well sung. The story itself felt a little meh to me, but it's fine I guess. It's just that the first one had a much better one.

Disney+ made this experience kind of miserable though. There reached a point where every 2 minutes it would start lagging. It's the only streaming service that does this to me! WHY, DISNEY! WHY!?


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 28, 2020)

*Black Hawk Down
*
I've always heard this is a really good war flick but I was very disappointed. Technically, it's amazing (like most of Ridley Scott's films), but it amounts to basically 2 hours of nonstop action with indistinguishable actors running around the Somalia city. And then the dialogue when it's there is so hoorah corny, that the whole movie feels actually like a parody.

6/10

*American Beauty
*
Spacey, Bening, and Suvari were all excellent. Really enjoyed the first half, but unfortunately it kind of meanders after that. Still very good though and I actually think this movie's damning indictment of American consumerism is still very relevant. Would definitely watch again. 

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 29, 2020)

Irrfan Khan just died, which makes me sad, as he's one of my personal favorite actors. He did a lot of work in Bollywood productions, but he sometimes did Hollywood stuff too, which is what I'm more familiar with. He's probably mostly known for "Life of Pi" and "Slumdog Millionaire" in the west, but he really got my attention for his... lesser movies... like "Jurassic World" and "Inferno". He was the best thing about both of them, in my opinion, ESPECIALLY "Inferno". He elevated every scene he was in, so I started going out of my way to check out his filmography. He really was a phenomenal actor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 29, 2020)

Extraction: A-

Yeah this was a pretty bad-ass actioner.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2020)

*Fracture
*
This is so good and so underrated as I had never even heard of it. Ryan Gosling, Anthony Hopkins and Rosamund Pike? That's a dream cast right there. Hopkins was playing the most Hannibal-like character that is not named Hannibal. Gosling played the attorney. The plot was excellent and the atmosphere was great.

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2020)

Escape from Tomorrow: C


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2020)

*Free Solo
*
My ultimate goal is not to maximize my lifespan either. In fact, I wish all humans would perish.

8/10


----------



## Stringer (May 1, 2020)

_*The Boy Who Harnessed the Wind*
9.5 out of 10_

Chiwetel Ejiofor's directorial debut did not disappoint, I saw it with my family and we didn't see time fly by because of how immersive the film was. A pleasant surprise no doubt.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2020)

Shaolin Prince: B+


----------



## Bluebeard (May 2, 2020)

*Road to Perdition*

Amazing cinematography, set design, soundtrack, and acting performances essentially by Hanks, Craig, and Law. The sound editing is absolutely flawless as well. My only criticism is that it gets a little too Disney cutesy in the middle of the film. It manages to make up for it by having an incredibly shocking and heartwarming ending. 

9/10


----------



## wibisana (May 2, 2020)

Kingsman 2.
Idk decent maybe... 7/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2020)

Jerry Maguire 

Maybe I watched this waaay too late but I thought it was overrated. Characters were meh. But at least I got to hear some of the most iconic rom lines in film. 

C

Mission Impossible: Fallout

Man, what a beautiful film. The chase scenes especially was the best I've ever witnessed. I'm willing to say that the MI series surpassed the recent bond films with this one!

A


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jerry Maguire
> 
> Maybe I watched this waaay too late but I thought it was overrated. Characters were meh. But at least I got to hear some of the most iconic rom lines in film.
> 
> ...



"Show me Your Monkey!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> "Show me Your Monkey!"


You had me at hello


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2020)

Jerry Maguire didn't deserve her now that I look back at it..


----------



## Bluebeard (May 2, 2020)

*Jarhead*

Unfortunately tonally uneven. Very chaotic and frenetic which makes it hard to get into the film. It also could’ve been shortened by about 15-25 minutes. Amazing cinematography combine with some interesting themes to elevate Jarhead into an enjoyable film which albeit does not reach its true potential. Oh yeah and a GOAT Jamie Foxx performance.

7/10


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2020)

*The Dawn Wall
*
interesting

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2020)

The Trial: Still debating on the rating.

Orson Welles said this was his best movie. I don't agree, but it's definitely... something. It's a surrealist experiment of a movie, fascinating as it is frustrating. I'd probably rate it an "A-". Very well made, thought provoking and sometimes scarier than most horror flicks, but it aint my bag movie.



Bluebeard said:


> *Jarhead*
> 
> Unfortunately tonally uneven. Very chaotic and frenetic which makes it hard to get into the film. It also could’ve been shortened by about 15-25 minutes. Amazing cinematography combine with some interesting themes to elevate Jarhead into an enjoyable film which albeit does not reach its true potential. Oh yeah and a GOAT Jamie Foxx performance.
> 
> 7/10



I remember seeing the trailer and thinking it looked... funny... of all things... I tried to watch it, but the trailers mislead me so much that I couldn't get into it. Shockingly, it had sequels, which I hear are more actiony.


----------



## Didi (May 3, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> The Trial: Still debating on the rating.
> 
> Orson Welles said this was his best movie. I don't agree, but it's definitely... something. It's a surrealist experiment of a movie, fascinating as it is frustrating. I'd probably rate it an "A-". Very well made, thought provoking and sometimes scarier than most horror flicks, but it aint my bag movie.



is it an adaptation of the Kafka story?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 3, 2020)

Didi said:


> is it an adaptation of the Kafka story?



Yes, although I couldn't tell you how faithful it is as I haven't read the story. From what I hear, the movie is regarded as one of the best adaptations of his work.


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2020)

*Touching the Void
*
5/10


----------



## wibisana (May 4, 2020)

Dune (1984)
I cant finish it
I've said watching too old movie is hard cause the difference of technical, culture dialog etc. Most of the time i cant enjoy old movie that is too far apart of movie i used to


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2020)

The Wicker Man (original): A-


----------



## Yasha (May 5, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> The Wicker Man (original): A-



Cute film, isn't it?

Midsommar was such a rip-off.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Cute film, isn't it?
> 
> Midsommar was such a rip-off.



Yeah, Midsommar's influences were pretty obvious. Did you ever see the Wicker Man remake with Nic Cage? It's regarded as one of the definitive 'so bad, it's good' kind of movies. The director of the original ended up doing a spiritual sequel called "The Wicker Tree" too, but I never saw it because I hear it's pretty bad... just in not a fun way.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 5, 2020)

The Wicker Man remake is insanely hilarious. Still need to see the original though.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2020)

Bluebeard said:


> The Wicker Man remake is insanely hilarious. Still need to see the original though.



The original is a bit of an odd duckling. I hated it when I first saw it. I just didn't 'get it', even to the point of preferring the remake. Now I understand what it was trying to do. It's like the anti-Gothic. Every scene is shot in the daytime, the music is fun and whimsical, instead of ominous or spooky. Even the more suspenseful moments of masked characters watching the hero in the background, or villagers sharing a mysterious look as he walks away has is more... mischievous than suspicious... So when the ending happens, it pops out as more shocking and harrowing. 

It's easy to argue that it's dated. Yasha called the acting bad, but that's just how British actors performed back then. But the more I watch the likes of Hammer Horror, etc... the more I understand "The Wicker Man".


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 5, 2020)

Personally I don't see any dated about the original The Wicker Man. It absolutely and fully deserves its status as a proper horror classic, as well as a massive cult film. A perfect 10/10 for sure.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2020)

Romeo Must Die: B

Not Jet Li's best by a long shot, but there's something strangely charming about it. This was one of my first experiences with Li's work back when it was released, so nostalgia might be part of it.


----------



## wibisana (May 6, 2020)

So where i can watch who killed Captain Alex?
In yt there is versions with the naration which put me off. I want the original cut.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2020)

Airplane!: A

Love it. Made me laugh so hard. It's definitely the type of parody you watch with a small crowd.


----------



## Yasha (May 7, 2020)

*Rouge
*
A great movie from the golden era of HK cinema.

9/10


----------



## Bluebeard (May 7, 2020)

*Requiem for a Dream
*
Insane.

10/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2020)

Midsommar

One if the best movies I've seen in a while. Regret I didn't watch in theaters.The bright use of color? The trippy way that objects in the movie wiggled? Me realizing that nothing really "happens" in the first hour and a half and yet somehow I still felt uncomfortable throughout? I love it.

A+

Annihilation

I thought this was overrated. But still an enjoyable feature. Great performances  throughout. Moody tone. I'm not mad I watched.

B-


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2020)

The Sentimental Swordsman: A-


----------



## Son Of Man (May 7, 2020)

All Day and a Night: 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2020)

Cell 211: A

Very riveting, tense Spanish thriller.


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2020)

Not sure if it's just me. I tried watching a few hyped Netflix series like You, Dark and Black Mirror, and I just don't see what's so great about them.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2020)

Return of the Sentimental Swordsman: B

lol, someone was borrowing cues from Akira Ifukube's soundtracks.


----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2020)

*The Bear
*
How they shot some of the scenes is unbelievable. 

7.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2020)

Yasha said:


> *The Bear
> *
> How they shot some of the scenes is unbelievable.
> 
> 7.5/10



... Is it about a killer bear?


----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> ... Is it about a killer bear?



Just bear, not killer bear. It never harmed human. The hunters are the villains.


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2020)

*Mindhunters
*
5.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2020)

Perils of the Sentimental Swordsman: B-


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2020)

Leviathan: B


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2020)

Killer Crocodile: C-

Killer Crocodile 2: D

Both are bad, but one is more entertainingly bad than the other.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2020)

Call of the Wild: B

Despite the negative publicity, I thought the movie was cute. Everyone mocked the movie for using a CGI dog instead of a real one, but the entire movie was built around the dog being able to do things a real dog wouldn't do. If it was a real dog, everything would be different, so at least they made the most out of the technology. With that said, it doesn't always look convincing. The previews were somewhat deceitful, focusing on Harrison Ford and the dog going on an adventure together, which is a small part of the story. While I keep hearing jokes about Ford phoning it in, I thought he was good. I think most people who mock it simply haven't seen it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2020)

Black Christmas (2019): D-

To its credit, it... tries?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2020)

Michael B. Jordan as the new Scarface? What do you guys think?


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2020)

*The Sleeping Curse
*
Pretty sure this was inspired by the Russian experiment urban legend posted on creepypasta. Didn't expect this level of gore, but nothing fazed me anymore.

6.8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2020)

Magic Blade: A-


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2020)

Martial, you'll probably enjoy the film above you. It has Anthony Wong chopping off a guy's dick and shoving it down the guy's throat, then cutting off the guy's head.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Martial, you'll probably enjoy the film above you. It has Anthony Wong chopping off a guy's dick and shoving it down the guy's throat, then cutting off the guy's head.



... Sounds about right...

Is it worse than Untold Story?

Anthony Wong's body of work fascinates me. lol. I don't know if there has ever been another actor with a more diverse filmography.


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2020)

Probably more gory, yeah.


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2020)

*A Cure for Wellness
*
Well crafted.

7/10


----------



## Kuromaku (May 17, 2020)

*Start the Revolution Without Me (1970)*

It had been decades since I last saw this movie, although certain details such as Orson Welles noting in his opening narration that he was not in the picture, the opening credits utilizing earlier depictions of the Revolutionary Era, a royal ball gone hilariously wrong, a lady obsessed with proving her relation to another by attempting to find a birth mark, and the rather silly final scene all somehow managed to stick with me. Directed by Bud Yorkin and produced by Norman Lear (fans of old television shows should recognize these names), StRWM plays a farcical riff on the old Corsican Brothers plot. Gene Wilder and Donald Sutherland play two sets of mismatched twins, one raised as members of the Corsican nobility, the other having grown up as French peasants, who both find themselves caught up in the circus that was France of 1789. Despite supposedly being a comic duo, the focus is mostly on Wilder, although Sutherland gets his moments to shine (frankly, a remake would be better off utilizing a proper focus on the brothers rather than mostly one or the other). While it does have its moments, namely the aforementioned party scene, a lot of the jokes and physical gags fall flat, although the movie does its best to power through at blazing speed. Still, it does have its merits, even if this sort of madcap comedy was better practiced by frequent Wilder collaborator Mel Brooks.


----------



## Yasha (May 17, 2020)

*The Way Back
*
A few guys escaped from a gulag in Siberia, hiked all the way to Mongolia and then to Tibet. Poorly edited. Character development was non-existent.

3/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2020)

Death Duel: B+

lol, this reveals that "Killer Clans", "Magic Blade" and "Death Duel" are part of a shared universe.


----------



## Jimin (May 17, 2020)

Fist of Legend 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2020)

Svaha: The 6th Finger: B/B+

Pretty interesting South Korean thriller. It's perhaps a little too long, but it has some good, creepy moments and tells a unique story.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2020)

Honey Boy.

Shia LaBeouf having his own semi-biographical film was a welcomed surprise that I enjoyed very much. Well acted with dynamic and realistic characterizations.

B+

Extraction

If you can excuse how "Man on Fire" this movie is. Hitting all the typical story notes...maybe you can enjoy some of the best action scenes to be released so far this year. Chris actually surprised me here with the charisma he showed here.

B-


----------



## MartialHorror (May 18, 2020)

Ju-On: The Curse -- B-/B

This was the original, original ORIGINAL Grudge movie... There was a recent remake, and original American remake... and a Japanese remake that everyone confuses with the original... and this. Admittedly, part of the reason why everyone has forgotten about it is the director took the best parts of this and improved upon them in the original... remake...


----------



## Kuromaku (May 19, 2020)

*The Lady Vanishes (1938)*

It's a plot that proved so fascinating that it's been redone with varying degrees of success by other storytellers: a single person finds themselves questioning both their own sanity and the trustworthiness of the people around them after someone they met on the train disappears with seemingly no one else acknowledging the existence of the missing individual. This being a movie directed by Alfred Hitchcock, the entire thing is handled expertly, with little details of characterization and direction often lacking in the attempts of lesser creators. As with _The 39 Steps_, the entire production was handled with a much lighter touch than Hitchcock's later thrillers, and when the Master of Suspense isn't tightening his grip on your nerves, he's directing a silly screwball comedy (albeit a more restrained one that pokes fun at British stiff upper lips and general stuffiness) with a colorful cast of characters (the sort of mix that doesn't really appear too often today).

Some areas have not aged all that well though. The meet cute between our protagonists has a more sinister air today even if the intentions are playful throughout (and on top of that, the guy was in the wrong to cause a racket in a shared place of residence). Furthermore, the climax, like many others of earlier eras, feels rather slow and unexciting by modern standards (though Hitchcock may just have been limited by his resources and vision at the time given how frenetic his later movies could get). An early scene of violence is also amusingly fake looking by modern standards, although it can be supposed that back then, murder attempts did not rely on realism so much as the conventions of the stage to symbolize things as they happened.

Still, for those who enjoy the work of Alfred Hitchcock, it's an entertaining, if somewhat aged, bit of entertainment.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2020)

In 90s movies the chick with glasses is considered ugly.  But then she _takes off _her glasses and untame her hair and Becomes hot all of a sudden .

Everyone is like  "woah! I didn't know the ugly girl I ignored all this time because of she wore glasses could be this beautiful!"

This is just one of my random thoughts that I compulsively needed to let out..I feel better now


----------



## Didi (May 19, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> In 90s movies the chick with glasses is considered ugly.  But then she _takes off _her glasses and untame her hair and Becomes hot all of a sudden .
> 
> Everyone is like  "woah! I didn't know the ugly girl I ignored all this time because of she wore glasses could be this beautiful!"
> 
> This is just one of my random thoughts that I compulsively needed to let out..I feel better now




"Oh no no, anyone but Janie Griggs! God, she's got GLASSES and a PONYTAIL! Ugh look at that, she's got paint on her overall!"


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2020)

Snatched: B


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2020)

Bastard Swordsman: A-

This was bonkers... and awesome!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2020)

Come to Daddy: B+/A-


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2020)

Ju-On: The Curse 2-- C-

I didn't like it that much. The first 35 minutes are the last 35 minutes of the last movie.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 23, 2020)

*Isle of the Dead (1945)*

Set in Greece in the year 1912, during the wars, we follow General Pherides (Boris Karloff) and the American reporter, Oliver Davis (a bland Marc Cramer), as they visit an island whose off-putting design owes much to the painting that lent this movie its name. Intending to pay their respects to the grave of the former's departed wife, they instead discover that it has been desecrated and broken into, and that a household composed of its inhabitants and some passing visitors also can be found on the isle. They also discover shortly after, to their horror, that there is an outbreak of septicemic plague (the rarest but also the very deadliest of the three primary forms of plague). As time passes, and the plague claims more victims, there is a breakdown in the faith shown toward rationality and scientific thinking that transforms into a faith in greater powers and pure luck. However, what also breaks down is the sanity of the general. The self-appointed "watchdog" displays real human weariness in attempting to fight an enemy he cannot see and cannot so much as wound, with his inability to accept this failure leading his mind down a dangerous path, his guide being the superstitious and sinister Kyra (Helen Thimig).

Worth remarking on is a montage of scrubbing hands to mark the passage of time does a fine job of conveying just how much attempts at cleanliness resemble the ceremonies of days gone by. For all our talk of moving out of the dark days of ignorance, the reality is that human beings simply replaced one belief system with another, with little to none of the rationality required to best make use of the new ideas, especially in the face of those things that are seemingly beyond the limits of modern science to handle.

Watching the movie, it can be amusing seeing the characters attempt to practice good hygiene, only to fall drastically short, as seen when two characters clasp hands, immediately realize what they've done, and then touch a jug of water with said hand (!) in order to wash up. Then there's all those scenes where they avoid making direct contact with each other but proceed to touch their belongings or have conversations in which they find their faces about a foot from someone else's.

As with many other such pictures of the time, there's also a rather silly romantic subplot between the dopey American reporter and the melodramatically troubled caretaker, Thea (Ellen Drew), although it can be mostly ignored.

Poor communication seems to be the order of the day, with a stand-out example being the failure of one character to report their own medical condition's symptoms to anyone who might need to know in a timely manner, even to the person taking care of them, despite that turning out to be very, very relevant later on.

In addition, you really get the sense of how Lewton's ambitions were increasingly running up against his budgets, as the devastation of a battlefield seems hilariously close to the general's tent. Still, as always, he made the best of it, utilizing camera work, designs, and lighting that turns the cramped confines of the house, tombs, and isle in general into something terrifying claustrophobic.

Filmed before and after another Karloff-Lewton collaboration, _The Body Snatcher_ (shooting on _Isle_ was interrupted by Karloff requiring surgery, and the cast and crew could not regroup until later in the year), the movie does feel a bit like two different films smashed together once things start really going to Hell for the characters, complete with some questionable editing at a few points, as the dark melodrama gives way to an outright horror/proto-slasher storyline. It's the latter, which makes up the climax of the film, and if you don't care much for the first part, the finale makes up for it in spades.

It's not Lewton's strongest RKO picture, but at its best in that final half-hour, it ranks right up there with his earlier work, with one set of scares rivaling the great ones, if not surpassing them, found in _Cat People _and _The Leopard Man_.


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2020)

Mad Max Fury Road still an A film


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2020)

*Hostel 
*
5.7/10


*Hostel 2
*
7.7/10

Lauren German <3


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2020)

From a Whisper to a Scream: A-

Whoa, a surprisingly good horror anthology. Never thought I'd see Vincent Price do a gore film like this... although apparently he may have been mislead about what this was, lol.


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2020)

*El Cuerpo
*
Nice.

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2020)

Ju-On: The Grudge -- A-


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2020)

Pursuit of Vengeance: B+

And here I was thinking... "I'm going to die never having seen Lo Lieh's bare ass".


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2020)

*Once Upon a Time in Hollywood
*
6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2020)

Onward: B/B+


----------



## Bluebeard (May 27, 2020)

*Away We Go - *6/10

*Mulholland Drive - *9/10

*Hall Pass - *7/10
* 
Uncut Gems *- 8/10


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2020)

Bill Burr: Paper Tiger — _10/10_

Dear Basketball — _9/10_

El Camino — _7.5/10_


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2020)

Oh hey, Stringer. Good to know some of you old folks are still alive. I was worried because this pandemics has not been kind on senior citizens.


----------



## wibisana (May 28, 2020)

Extraction 7.5/10
Earlier scene remind a lot with the raid, great camera work etc

But dragged down too long and the story isnt really great one


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Oh hey, Stringer. Good to know some of you old folks are still alive. I was worried because this pandemics has not been kind on senior citizens.


Sup Yasha, yeah it's been a minute, can't kick the bucket until I see the end of Berserk tbh

Good to see you're still around as well partner _(something that victim stored in your fridge might not agree with) _


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2020)

Stringer said:


> Sup Yasha, yeah it's been a minute, can't kick the bucket until I see the end of Berserk tbh
> 
> Good to see you're still around as well partner _(something that victim stored in your fridge might not agree with) _



Berserk will predictably end with Griffith and Guts having sex.


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Berserk will predictably end with Griffith and Guts having sex.


Smh keep your fantasies to yourself, will ya

The only big object Griffith is getting inside of him will be Guts' dragon slayer.


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2020)

Griffith ain't the antagonist though. He's more of a tragic hero.


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Griffith ain't the antagonist though. He's more of a tragic hero.



when you rape one of the major characters out of petty spite you're neither tragic nor a hero anymore


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2020)

Rape isn't as big a crime/sin in the context of Berserk world. There are plenty of tragic heroes in other manga who had done worse things and later redeemed themselves.


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2020)

Why am I not surprised Yasha views Griffith as a _''tragic Hero''_ 



Yasha said:


> Rape isn't as big a crime/sin in the context of Berserk world. There are plenty of tragic heroes in other manga who had done worse things and later redeemed themselves.


Being in a crime-ridden environment is never a good excuse, humans have free agency. His situation doesn't absolve him of personal responsibility.

When you live in a community you can either be a sheep or actually think for yourself, but in either cases you are always _*responsible*_ for your decisions and actions.

Griffith is by design the story's antagonist, a complex and well-written one, but an antagonist nonetheless.

Sacrificing and allowing your soldiers to be eaten alive by Apostles so you can achieve Godhood _(let alone raping your  crush's friend's girlfriend right in front of him)_ aren't what I'd consider part of an ''heroic'' journey. He's far from being a tragic hero because he's *selfish* by nature, consumed by ambition.


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2020)

I know you see yourself in him, that's why you wish for him to be _''redeemed''_ in the end.


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2020)

I don't care about Griffith. I just see the story and his character from a different POV. He wasn't consumed by ambition. He was staring at Guts while he raped Casca. The reason the Eclipse happened was because of his unreciprocated love for Guts. I don't know if his character will be redeemed or not and don't care, but people misunderstood Griffith's character motivation.


----------



## Stringer (May 28, 2020)

I was expecting more out of your response tbh, I’m afraid you don’t understand the character as well as you think.

Ambition and charisma are the most defining traits of Griffith’s character, that's the very reason why he even dares to dream of having his own castle despite being of common birth. This is an indisputed fact.

His motives for raping Casca were twofold, first to hurt Guts out of spite, but second and most importantly, to put his seeds in her so that he'd be reborn in the physical world _(hence enabling the Godhand's objective to fuse the Astral and Physical Worlds together)_. Guts leaving the hawks and Griffith's inability to cope was effectively used by the 'Idea of Evil' and the Godhand as a triggering event to make him the 5th Godhand member, although each action and reaction to that situation was his responsability. None of those selfish acts or wounded ego makes him a_ 'Tragic Hero'_.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2020)

Terminator: Dark Fate -- B

I actually enjoyed this movie more than I thought I would, but it was definitely doomed to be a box office failure, as it both  relies too much on nostalgia and yet... does things that the nostalgic crowd simply won't like... I'm actually surprised this doesn't have a "Last Jedi" level of hatedom, but it doesn't seem like the movie doesn't inspire much passion at all. Nevertheless, I was entertained all the way through. The action scenes were quite thrilling. I'd take it over Genisyis any day.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2020)

Gonjiam: Haunted Asylum -- B


----------



## wibisana (May 30, 2020)

Shin Fucking Godzilla
8 or 9 / 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking love it
1st act, Godzilla vs Bureucracy
(Godzilla dope eyes is fucking funny,yet makes me uncomfortable)

Mid point, Angel Godzilla attack
Fucking perfect scene


Last act, Human ingenuity vs Godzilla
"Lets drug Godzilla!"
Adequate to finish such movie


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2020)

The Platform: B+

It's one of those movies you'll either think is pretentious or genius, but I thought it was really good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2020)

Rainy Dog: B-

Not Takashi Miike's best, but it's still pretty decent.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 1, 2020)

Kiki's dekivery services
10/10

I gave biased 10/10 just because it is so nice yet so relatable

You go to new city, try find new jobs, things doesnt go what you wanted, you lost your power. The premise is pure genious


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2020)

Human Lanterns: B+

Whoa... this might be a kung fu flick, but it's nastier and more disturbing than most horror movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2020)

Furie: B


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2020)

Hellboy (2019): B-

I didn't hate it like seemingly everyone else did, although I don't revere the first two movies like everyone else seemingly does either. The problem with the movie is that it feels more like a collection of set pieces, with varying levels of quality that aren't always tonally or even aesthetically consistent with each-other. Sometimes it was a creepy, dark fantasy... other times it was a campy actioner, or a hokey gorefest... Then perhaps worst of all, it attempts to recreate Hellboy's character arcs from the first two films, which does attention to its inferiority. But I will admit that even if none of it really went well together, I was able to find entertainment value in all of its pieces, even if much of it was unintentional.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 4, 2020)

*The Quick and the Dead (1995)*
Sam Raimi's spin on the Western is as stylishly eccentric at times as you would expect from the man, although certain ingredients don't gel.

The movie is abound with references, from the frenetic editing during the climax of _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_ to the motives of a certain character that bring to mind _Once Upon a Time in the West_. This mishmash extends to the tone, which, given the movie's director, runs the gamut from over the top cartoon violence to old-fashioned Western style to the more cynical approach of later members of the genre. As in _High Plains Drifter_, there is criticism of the meekness of the townsfolk, who have descended into a mix of cowardice and avaricious opportunism. Unfortunately, the movie sticks with the old convention of not really holding them to account, and so once again, the film's odd mix of old-school Western sensibilities and revisionist attempts to explore its elements only raises questions.

Sharon Stone's protagonist is a riff on the typical heroes (or anti-heroes) of the genre, being a woman and far from stoic, with her response to the violence around her showing that she, like most people who aren't steeped in the conventions of fiction, is in way over her head. However, her transformation into something resembling a proper genre lead by the end thus doesn't ring quite as true, as the subversion of cliches probably needed more time and/or a more thorough thematic approach to work.

Gene Hackman plays the gunslinging villain (then again, the man did a good job of it in _Unforgiven_) who runs the town cowed into going along with his whims, but even then works to hint at a greater depth in his interactions with the young hotshot who might be his son (Leonard DiCaprio).

It's entertaining enough, and the entire thing passes by breezily, so if you need to kill time, it isn't the worst way to do so. Just be warned that it's nowhere near Raimi at his best.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 4, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Hellboy (2019): B-
> 
> I didn't hate it like seemingly everyone else did, although I don't revere the first two movies like everyone else seemingly does either. The problem with the movie is that it feels more like a collection of set pieces, with varying levels of quality that aren't always tonally or even aesthetically consistent with each-other. Sometimes it was a creepy, dark fantasy... other times it was a campy actioner, or a hokey gorefest... Then perhaps worst of all, it attempts to recreate Hellboy's character arcs from the first two films, which does attention to its inferiority. But I will admit that even if none of it really went well together, I was able to find entertainment value in all of its pieces, even if much of it was unintentional.


Prolly people "unconciously" hate it more because the back story behind it

Ron Perlman visit sick kids and asked to do more Hellboy

He asked Del Torro (his friend)
Del Torro got fucked by the producer, cant direct the movie

Ron Perlman refuse to play hellboy.

I havent watch any hellboy properlly, only watch 1& 2 on Indonesia censored full of ads broadcast TV, so I cant enjoy it fully, unlike proper watch on Komputer/DVD, I have no plan to watch Del Torro version, so no plan on reboot too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2020)

Mafia Vs Ninja: C+/B-

lol...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2020)

Spencer Confidential: B-/B

it was a fun time, even if I doubt I'll remember it for very long.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2020)

Back to the Future: A-/A


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 10, 2020)

*The Body Snatcher (1945)*
Filmed in between the break that occurred during the production of Val Lewton's own _Isle of the Dead_ and directed by Robert Wise, _The Body Snatcher_ is a bit of a break from Lewton's earlier formula for horror, which had told stories set in the modern day and relied more on horrors unseen and only suggested. Based on the short story by Robert Louis Stevenson, the movie expands on the tale by shifting its focus.

The movie details the troubled dynamics between Dr. McFarlane (Henry Daniell), his student Fettes (Russell Wade), and the cab driver cum resurrection man, Gray, the last of whom seems to hold a mysterious power over the doctor. Gray, played with a mix of faux affability and venomous hatefulness by Boris Karloff, is the primary villain of the picture, but as the story goes on, it's clear that his most prominent victim is himself a damned soul in his own right regardless of his attempts at self-justification and self-pity.

The movie plays with our perception of its characters, seemingly establishing them in their introductions only to reveal another dimension to these players. McFarlane initially appears cold and aloof, but displays surprising warmth toward his student/assistant and his secret wife of lesser social standing (Edith Atwater). Fettes seems to be a good kid, and clearly means well, but is easily corrupted by the arguments his mentor uses to justify his use of stolen corpses for study time and again (a revealing moment comes when Fettes, having bought a newly murdered corpse off Gray, is addressed by the latter as "Doctor", highlighting the terrible moral path he has put himself on). Most disturbingly, Gray initially appears to be a genuinely friendly fellow, showing courtesy to a young paraplegic and even cheering her up only to soon after be revealed as a heartless grave robber (who even then shows kindness to his pet cat amid his increasingly vile acts).

As always, direction and lighting play a large part in making this Lewton production rise above its budgetary limits, although certain aspects have not aged well. A blind street singer played by Donna Lee is given surprising amounts of focus while on the screen even when it would do to move the camera off her, although it at least serves to make her part in things more memorable when it comes into play. There's also an odd influx of sugary sentiment whenever the aforementioned paraplegic girl and her widowed mother are around, particularly in the soundtrack. One somewhat bewildering moment comes when the little girl, who has not attempted to stand and walk after her surgery, finally summons up the gumption to do so in order to see Gray's horse. It's a weird mix of schmaltz and a sound effect that has come to over the course of the film be conflated with horror.

It's not a particularly scary movie, but as period melodramas go, it's not bad, and in its short running time tells a complete story filled with subtext. Definitely worth a look for fans of Karloff and Lewton (and to a lesser extend, Bela Lugosi aficionados).


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2020)

Images (1972): A-


----------



## Djomla (Jun 11, 2020)

Predestination - 2/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2020)

Ford V Ferrari: A-


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2020)

Clans of Intrigue: B/B+


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2020)

Terraformers: D+/C-

An anime adaptation directed by my favorite director, Takashi Miike. Unfortunately, it's usually more entertaining for the wrong reasons. 

Willow: B+/A-

This was a charming movie.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 15, 2020)

Blood Machines - 8/10

This is a 50 minute long sequel to Carpenter Brut's amazing music video. Stunning visuals, gorgeous score and an interesting concept. I thought it was amazing, but it's bound to disappoint a great amount of people as well, as it's more about the visuals and audio, rather than telling a story or building characters. The dance/ballett towards the end was fantastic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2020)

Ju-On: The Grudge 2 -- B


----------



## Yasha (Jun 16, 2020)

*Trick 'r Treat - 6.5/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2020)

Back to the Future II: B+

Maybe an A-. The first movie definitely has more heart, but this escalates in the right way. I liked how it begins as a dolled up carbon copy of the original, only for it to take a completely different turn.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 17, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Back to the Future II: B+
> 
> Maybe an A-. The first movie definitely has more heart, but this escalates in the right way. I liked how it begins as a dolled up carbon copy of the original, only for it to take a completely different turn.


Have you heard about lawsuit fiasco? I dont mean it affect the movie in meaningful way but basically they dont have original George mc fly and cast new one, but stupidly make prosthetic that looks like original actor and pretend it was same actor

Then got lawsuit and the actor won.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Have you heard about lawsuit fiasco? I dont mean it affect the movie in meaningful way but basically they dont have original George mc fly and cast new one, but stupidly make prosthetic that looks like original actor and pretend it was same actor
> 
> Then got lawsuit and the actor won.



Yeah. Honestly I thought it would be more distracting than it actually was.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2020)

Angels in the Outfield: B

It was cute. Loved this as a kid. Didn't realize there were so many future stars attached.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2020)

The Uninvited (1944): B/B+

The first scary ghost movie, apparently.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2020)

Death Walks on High Heels: B

Great title, lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2020)

Lady and the Tramp (original): A-

I didn't grow up with this as intimately as some of the other Disney classics ("Robin Hood", "Lion King"), but this still did make me feel nostalgic. The animation still holds up very well and it's simultaneously cute, amusing and tear jerking. It's obviously not Disney's most refined film from a storytelling perspective, but I think it was designed more to be innovative for the medium anyway. 

Homeward Bound: A

This I did grow up with and even though I wouldn't say this is a great movie, it was a great experience to revisit. I loved this as a kid and it's aged very well.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 22, 2020)

*Underworld *- 5/10

*The Death of Stalin *- 10/10

*The Girl with All the Gifts - *6/10

*Da 5 Bloods - *8/10

*Cape Fear - *8/10

*The Liberation of L.B. Jones *- 9/10

*The Shining *- 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2020)

47 Meters Down 2 (Uncaged): B-

I don't know if I'd say it's better than the first, but I did enjoy it much more.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2020)

*Train to Busan* is quite possibly the best zombie movie I've ever watched. I don't think I've ever watched a zombie flick and cared if the survivors make it to the end..but this one really messed me up.

A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2020)

The Dark Side of the Moon: C+/B-

An "Alien" clone, although to its credit, it probably inspired "Event Horizon".


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Parasite: 7/10

Although the film was riddled with symbolism(something I’m a big fan of), it just felt forced. It hit the nail on the head so often that it became excessive and after the ~40 minute mark I was begging for the movie to be over. No character in particular stood out, good or bad. The movie was just *fine*. I don’t remember any time after the first 40 minutes that I wanted to know more, including the “twist” which was easily telegraphed.


Marriage Story: 9/10

Strong performances by everyone all around. Although the romance genre isn’t my forte I thought it was refreshing compared to the cliche stories. Every character was memorable, the casting was perfect, the movie ripped my heartstrings out of my chest(especially the final scene). Probably the most realistic depiction of America and its maternal biases that I’ve ever seen on the big screen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2020)

The Grudge (2004): B

Tales of Earthsea: C+


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2020)

The Beastmaster: B+

Fun movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2020)

Princess Mononoke: A-

Ever After: B


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

I like that people are rediscovering Doctor Sleep now that it has landed on hbo max.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2020)

The Grudge 2: C-


----------



## Stringer (Jun 30, 2020)

*Midsommar*: 6.5/10

The movie manages to be eerie _(mostly some scenes in the first half)_ but isn't anywhere as clever as Hereditary was. A pretty weak follow up by the director I'd say. Moral of the story, leave an emotionally needy broad with a ton of baggage before she picks you to be burned alive in a ritual and ends up with one of your ''friends''. A'ight then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2020)

The Case of the Bloody Iris: C+/B-


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2020)

Flight 7500: C

Not the "7500" movie currently on Prime. This is that 'haunted airplane' movie that got pushed back for like 5 years before finally being dumped on demand. It's not terrible. Just not that great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2020)

The Witch Part 1: The Subversion -- A-

This was pretty awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 3, 2020)

The Meg was an ok chill movie. I'd give it a C+.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2020)

I finally saw the Hunt.  I really enjoyed it.

B+


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2020)

The Lion King (2019): B-

The photorealistic CGI was usually very good, with the visuals alternating between breathtaking to cute, but the problem with realistic animations is that animals aren't that expressive in real life, so it's sometimes hard to tell what they're feeling when looking at them. The first time I noticed this was when Mufasa and Simba are pranking Zazu. In the original, Mufasa gets a mischievous expression before suggesting they 'have some fun', alerting the audience as to what's about to happen. In this one, it's hard to even tell that Mufasa is bored before he says the line. Later on when Mufasa is reprimanding Simba, the original has his expressions gradually soften, so when Simba says that the Hyena's were probably more afraid, it's a smooth transition into the conversation becoming heartwarming. But here, a lot of the emotion is lost because lion's can't physically emote in-live action form, so it's more awkward than heartwarming.  

The pacing was also strange to me. I was never bored or anything, but this movie feels like it's in a much bigger rush than its predecessor was -- even though it was like 30 minutes longer. Simba seems bizarrely underdeveloped, especially once he becomes an adult. The only character I really felt they expanded on was Sarabi, which I don't think they needed to do. The songs weren't all that great either, but to be fair, they're renditions of classics... It's going to be hard to match that. I actually think it might've been better to not be a musical and maybe just include the numbers for the credits -- kind of like what they did with "Jungle Book". 

There were things I genuinely liked though. I liked Timon and Pumbaa. I thought their gags generally worked and they ended up being my favorite characters because they had all the personality in their limited screen-time... which might be why Simba starts feeling like an afterthought during the 2nd half. I also liked the Hyenas. Just to be clear, it's certainly a technical marvel and I didn't dislike it... Yet I suspect I would have if I hadn't seen the original. The movie often seems to assume you have, as even though there isn't much character development, there are certainly a lot of references and in-jokes. It's best to view "The Lion King (2019)" as a celebration of the original, instead of as its own thing.


----------



## Yoona (Jul 5, 2020)

Anna (2019) - 7/10

I was expecting it to be a mess like Red Sparrow was but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2020)

The Irishman: A

This was a movie I expected to respect more than like, but I loved it. Even though it's 3 and a half hours long, I was always thoroughly invested in the story and the characters -- even when it started to become a little difficult to keep track of. The acting is great, the makeup is great, the direction, editing, cinematography, music, etc. are also great.

Oddly, my only complaint? When Robert de Niro is beating up the shopkeeper, it looks really fake. It's a minor thing for sure, but it momentarily took me out of the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2020)

Back to the Future III: B/B+

While I agree it's the weakest of the trilogy, I still think it's a very good and satisfying conclusion.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 9, 2020)

Becky: 8/10

Violent and over the top, but with hilariously "gross" moments throughout.  Love the casting of Kevin James as a mean motherfucking neo-nazi, and he does really well too. I've seen it be compared to Green Room, but it's a completely different movie with a very, very different tone to it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2020)

Found Footage (2014): B-

Pretty amusing found footage parody.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 10, 2020)

*Blue Velvet *- 10/10
David Lynch is a genius whenever the stars align and he creates something worthwhile. Even on a surface level this movie is mesmerizing from it's cinematography to the performances, all of which create a strange dream-like atmosphere. Dennis Hopper's Frank is one of the most horrifying and simultaneously entertaining films to grace cinema screens. And that's not even getting to all of the Freudian concepts lurking underneath. 
*
The Big Short *- 8/10
Good look at rampant unregulated American capitalism.

*Just Mercy *- 8/10
Gets a little too cheesy with forced humor at some points which messes with the flow of all the other great parts of the movie like Jamie Fox’s great acting and the poignant emotion through the film.

*Case 39 - *5/10
Renée Zellweger’s acting was horrible. Slowly paced in the beginning and you figure out the “twist” probably five minutes in. Doesn’t really add anything new to the genre and instead seems to relish in the tired omnipotent demon child genre.

*Jackie - *8/10
Natalie Portman is an absolute force of an actress. She holds the film together with her strong performance, aided by the sorrowful score in the background. But the movie suffers from a surface-level perspective, one that holds back from fully exploring the trauma of the Kennedy assassination. Rarely do we get to peek inside the mind of Jacqueline Kennedy throughout the runtime, instead we are held captivated as observers. While the end result is still a perfectly good film, I do wish that the filmmaker had delved a little deeper into the psychological aspects.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2020)

Sleepy Hollow (1999): B

It's a fun Tim Burton movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2020)

Meet the Feebles: B

This was definitely a thing I just saw.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 14, 2020)

*Palm Springs*: 8/10

Max Barbakow debuts as a director with a romcom starring Andy Samberg, Cristin Milioti and J.K. Simmons, and it's hilarious, fun and sweet. Thought this was superb.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2020)

Togo: B-

Watched this with the family on Disney+. It was OK. The whole concept is that it's supposed to be the more factual story behind the Balto tale, where the real hero was a more obscure dog named Togo. While it's well made, it's also a reminder that sometimes fiction is more compelling than fact. 

Toy Story 4: A-

I wasn't crazy about "Toy Story 3", but this gave me the feels. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 16, 2020)

*Bedlam (1946)*
The last of the films Val Lewton produced at RKO during his legendary run, this period picture is far less of a horror film than much of his earlier output. In fact, it's more of a melodrama with social commentary to go with it, at times becoming rather mawkish in its treatment of the subject matter. There's only one real scary scene, and that's during the signature Lewton Walk, and even then, the horror is rather brief so that the story can return to the plot.

The tale is a loose take of the story of Nellie Bly's expose on the infamous Bedlam mental asylum, centering around Nell Bowen, a 23-year-old who looks ten years older (Anna Lee actually was in her thirties when she played the part). Introduced as haughty but witty, her lack of street smarts and patronizing compassion for others is somewhat beaten out of her when she is thrown into Bedlam by the conniving and slimy Sims (Boris Karloff) and her companion, Lord Mortimer (Billy House, who manages to give his otherwise loathsome character a certain ebullient affability in all of his scenes). One can't help but figure that the character of Nell was meant to be played as an ingenue of sorts given how badly her appearance contrasts with her seeming lack of worldliness despite the woman's protestations (personally, I wonder if they were originally planning to go with a younger actress).

The movie, while specifically about Bedlam and the treatment of the mentally ill (albeit with characters who are at-times rather patronizing), also functions as social commentary, with Lewton's script getting in critiques of the insular and self-absorbed nature of the elites (featured quite memorably in a sequence involving an inmate painted gold forced to deliver a speech for the entertainment of a party of London's upper class. The scene brought to mind an experience I had years back involving handicapped children at a special school catering to them who had to take time out of their studies to appear at an event to raise awareness and funds. It's disturbing how those in need are reduced to infants in need of aid from their betters and made to dance like monkeys so that they might get the schooling they need.) not just in society, but also within the framework of the castes found among Bedlam's inhabitants.

Overall, not a bad film, just not nearly as memorable as Lewton's best, and mostly forgettable. The relative lack of budget is seen in the clear artifice of the sets, the limited scenery (it would have helped if a greater contrast had been created between the world within and beyond the asylum if only to highlight the harsh claustrophobia of the former), and the performances can feel like stagey pageantry (although Karloff and House do what they can to elevate the material).


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2020)

In the Shadow of the Moon: B+

I thought it was a pretty cool thriller, although I wonder if it played its hand a little too early.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2020)

Aladdin (2019) : B/B+

I liked this a lot more than I thought I would. Not every change work, nor does every specific translation to live action work, but I thought the movie was consistently charming and had a lot of energy. 

The Bird with the Crystal Plumage: B

Shaolin Invincible: B


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 22, 2020)

The Last Starfighter 1984

8/10

What a badass film, a classic sci-fi


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2020)

Bolt: B

cute kids film

Rise of Skywalker: C+


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2020)

Ip Man 4: B

It's very much cut from the same cloth as "Ip Man 3", for better or worse. But I enjoyed that, so...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2020)

If I were a casting director.  I would never cast either Amber Heard or Johnny Depp moving forward.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Midsommar
> 
> One if the best movies I've seen in a while. Regret I didn't watch in theaters.The bright use of color? The trippy way that objects in the movie wiggled? Me realizing that nothing really "happens" in the first hour and a half and yet somehow I still felt uncomfortable throughout? I love it.
> 
> ...


 

Top left corner


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Top left corner


Creepy. Love when the environment is a character in itself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2020)

The Hunt: B

I thought it was fun.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 25, 2020)

The Violin Player (Indian movie)
9/10
A "short" movie by Indian movie industry stndard only 1hr. Stand out because the violin play is so beautiful.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2020)

*Devil's Advocate - *7/10
Whoever made this must really hate lawyers.

*Desperados (2020) *- 3/10

*Extraction *- 7/10
Never thought I would see a movie where Chris Hemsworth brutally beats a gang of eleven year old Indian children but it was pretty enjoyable. 

*Million Dollar Baby - *8/10

*Empire of Corpses *- 6/10


----------



## wibisana (Jul 28, 2020)

Andrew Garfield and Adam driver are such a good actor in Scorcese's Silence. Idk why it was a flop


----------



## Stringer (Jul 28, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Andrew Garfield and Adam driver are such a good actor in Scorcese's Silence. Idk why it was a flop


Unfortunately some movies just get unlucky, it was pitted against stiff competition when it hit theaters around november-december -- with big blockbusters like Doctor Strange, Fantastic Beasts, Arrival, Star Wars: Rogue One, LaLa Land. The marketing machine behind those movies were so big that it likely just got drowned in the noise

This reminds of how annoyed I was when Carl Urban's Dredd flopped _(never got the sequel it deserved)_. Or when I found out John Carpenter's The Thing was panned by critics in its initial theatrical release, but now they're both classics. With time people will come around


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2020)

Timing is everything. 

John Carpenter's "The Thing" came out around the same time as E.T did, and E.T just embodied more of what audiences wanted out of alien-themed movies at that moment. Also, there was sort of a backlash against gore. People associated it too much with low budgeted slashers. 

I don't know if "The Silence" was ever going to be a marketable movie. It's too... provocative to appeal to Christian audiences, but too Catholic to appeal to everyone else. Also, the Japanese setting probably didn't help. But yeah, it was also sandwiched between a lot of other more marketable films. It was a really good movie though.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Andrew Garfield and Adam driver are such a good actor in Scorcese's Silence. Idk why it was a flop



I am an atheist and I thought the film was overdramatic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2020)

Yasha said:


> I am an atheist and I thought the film was overdramatic.



In that case, you should consider "Saving Christmas". I think that movie would be right up your alley.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 30, 2020)

Shinobi no kuni aka Mumon: The Land of Stealth - 8/10

A ninja movie that actually feels like an anime. Of all the movies I've seen, anime adaptations or not, this is by far the movie I've seen with the most anime feeling to it. Was like watching an actual anime. Loved it!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 30, 2020)

Ballad of Lefty Brown: B+

Sort of an introspective western that gave me the feels. Bill Pullman is excellent and the rest of the cast is really good too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2020)

Inherent Vice: A-/A

The movie might be a little too long, but there wasn't a single minute I wasn't captivated by on some level. It's a very strange, stylish neo-noir.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 3, 2020)

*Murder on the Orient Express (2017)*
Was it really three years ago that this movie came out? Time really flies nowadays.

Anyway, to get to the film itself, since one of my housemates had it on and I was curious to see how this adaptation went, I decided to sit in. As far as murder mysteries go, the story is one of the true classics of the genre, so there isn't much to complain about there aside from some changes made, namely the rather modern means of establishing Poirot's awesomeness with his cane trick in the opening mystery, a couple of actionized sequences to speed up the old-school private eye pace, and the decision to have Poirot lament a lost love at various points. Oh, and the at times distracting visuals like the overly lush settings courtesy of modern special effects (frankly, a murder mystery on a train works better when the cramped and claustrophobic confines are emphasized instead of the beautiful, but artificial looking surroundings). Still, it is easy to appreciate the Kenneth Branaugh's choice to really emphasize the motive behind the titular murder, and the final denouement ensures the film has a strong landing.

*
Design for Living (1933)*
Didn't really care much for this one. Despite solid source material (from a play by Noel Coward), skillful direction (courtesy of Ernst Lubitsch), and a good cast (Fredric March, Gary Cooper, Miriam Hopkins, and Edward Everett Horton), it just never really gelled with me. The film concerns a love triangle among two friends and a lady, all of whom are varying degrees of foolish and unsympathetic for much of the story, and the film could have used some trimming in its final section. Still, it's always amusing to see a pre-Hays Code film outright bring up the matter of sex (they actually use the word), and the final resolution is pretty daring (I certainly would appreciate if more love triangles should be so bold). Those details aside, I wouldn't consider it a must-see among the Lubitsch oeuvre.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2020)

A Chinese Ghost Story II: A-


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 5, 2020)

*Ikiru (1952)*
Akira Kurosawa's tale of a dying man's final months has been on my must-watch list for quite a while, and since illness and death has been a constant theme in my life recently, it seemed time to finally get to it. The most famous section of the plot, in which Takashi Shimura's Kanji Watanabe elects to push through the building of a playground, only really gets started about two-thirds of the way in. Rather, the earlier bits focus on our protagonist Watanabe, an old bureaucrat who has lived like a dead man, with this extending to his slow speech and shambling movements, making it rather fitting that a co-worker should compare him to a mummy (in the translation I watched).

Watching it, I was struck by how differently it approaches a plot line that is far from unique. Much time is spent showing how pathetic Watanabe is, and he remains so in his appearance and mannerisms, although the ends he pursues with the determination he could only achieve knowing his days are numbered grant him a dignity absent in the rest of the living dead at City Hall. His female co-worker, who could have functioned as an early manic pixie dream girl, instead quickly tires of his company even as she helps him rediscover his zest for life and witnesses his final rebirth. Finally, the final section of the story takes place at his wake, where his family, co-workers, and the people whose lives intersected with his all attempt to piece together and understand a man they only thought they knew. This last bit serves like both an observation of such characters in such stories, as well as abmonition to those in the audience who might consume such tales yet fail to take to heart the lessons being doled out.

Some minor issues aside, my real question is why so much time was given to the time before Watanabe's passing. While this section is important in its exploration of a life half-lived and the hollow joys of raucous pleasures, I cannot help but wish that more of the movie's running time had been devoted to the last chapter of Watanabe's life.

It's a fine film, although it's not my favorite of the Kurosawa pictures I've seen, although, fascinatingly enough, given when it was made, it seems to have predicted the cliches its lesser brethren telling the same general story fell into.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 5, 2020)

been watching clips pf Black Dynamite, it seems i have to watch the full movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2020)

Chinese Ghost Story III: B

The weakest of the trilogy. Still good though.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 6, 2020)

wibisana said:


> been watching clips pf Black Dynamite, it seems i have to watch the full movie



It's a movie that's funnier if you have prior exposure to Blaxploitation, and a lot of the comedy is in subtler details like deliberately bad technical work on top of the gag-a-minute format.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2020)

Wtf, HR wants to see me next week. All I did was complimented a colleague that I liked the clothes she wore yesterday because it fully showed her beautiful breasts shape. Can't people say nice things to opposite sex anymore without being labelled as sexual harassment?


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2020)

Saw Detachment, some bullshit Adrian Brody movie about teaching in a shitty school.  Didn't do it for me.  Probably 7/10, and I say that as a math teacher who has taught in some shitty schools.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 6, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Wtf, HR wants to see me next week. All I did was complimented a colleague that I liked the clothes she wore yesterday because it fully showed her beautiful breasts shape. Can't people say nice things to opposite sex anymore without being labelled as sexual harassment?


Unless the co-worker is overtly being flirty with you or you actually know each other well outside of work it's always best to avoid those type of compliments in the workplace _(tbf even if you know her well, just be on the safe side and keep it professional whenever you see her at work)_

You should know this by now Yasha, especially since [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG] came about

I don't think you'll lose your job over this tho_ (unless you're an actual creep)_, just be honest with HR and tell them you found her very attractive, that your compliment may have been out of place and received the wrong way but that wasn't intentional and won't happen again


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2020)

Stringer said:


> Unless the co-worker is overtly being flirty with you or you actually know each other well outside of work it's always best to avoid those type of compliments in the workplace _(tbf even if you know her well, just be on the safe side and keep it professional whenever you see her at work)_
> 
> You should know this by now Yasha, especially since [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG] came about
> 
> I don't think you'll lose your job over this tho_ (unless you're an actual creep)_, just be honest with HR and tell them you found her very attractive, that your compliment may have been out of place and received the wrong way but that wasn't intentional and won't happen again



I'm not worried about HR. I'm just pissed that she overreacted. She wasn't that attractive. I just enjoy teasing people like that. And I surely wouldn't mind if people comment on the shape of my bulge.


----------



## martryn (Aug 6, 2020)

Yasha said:


> I'm not worried about HR. I'm just pissed that she overreacted. She wasn't that attractive. I just enjoy teasing people like that. And I surely wouldn't mind if people comment on the shape of my bulge.



I think you have a very lovely bulge.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 6, 2020)

wibisana said:


> been watching clips pf Black Dynamite, it seems i have to watch the full movie



Fantastic film and a must watch for sure, and I'd also highly recommend the animated series. It's brilliant.


----------



## Stringer (Aug 6, 2020)

Yasha said:


> I'm not worried about HR. *I'm just pissed that she overreacted*. She wasn't that attractive. I just enjoy teasing people like that. And I surely wouldn't mind if people comment on the shape of my bulge.


Did she though? you bloody perv 

But for real, that's not the kind of joke you make to a girl unless she's comfortable with you. If you care about your job you will limit jokes of that nature among your male co-workers


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2020)

7 Guardians of the Tomb: C-


----------



## Yasha (Aug 7, 2020)

Stringer said:


> Did she though? you bloody perv
> 
> But for real, that's not the kind of joke you make to a girl unless she's comfortable with you. If you care about your job you will limit jokes of that nature among your male co-workers



I will find out where she lives. She will be sorry for this.



martryn said:


> I think you have a very lovely bulge.



It's a little small compared to Western standard, but bigger than Asian average.


----------



## martryn (Aug 7, 2020)

I was going to honor your post with a reply, but then decided that I probably spend too much time talking about my own sexual exploits, and it just isn't healthy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2020)

Plague of the Zombies: A-/A

Might be my favorite Hammer horror flick.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Wtf, HR wants to see me next week. All I did was complimented a colleague that I liked the clothes she wore yesterday because it fully showed her beautiful breasts shape. Can't people say nice things to opposite sex anymore without being labelled as sexual harassment?


According to today’s society you already sexually assaulted her when you entered the room as a man. I would say you are a little bold but the gesture was harmless and I’m sure your coworker was well aware of that.



On topic: JoJo Rabbit 9.5/10

It didn’t have any groundbreaking use of themes or plot subversions but the movie had an overarching theme of cute that flowed through a pit of hell. I won’t forget this movie in my lifetime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## martryn (Aug 8, 2020)

Man, Jojo Rabbit was a great movie.  Whenever I see Taika Waititi's name on something I get excited.  Guy is poised to be the next big thing.  The next Wes Anderson, or.... whatever the appropriate comparison is.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Wtf, HR wants to see me next week. All I did was complimented a colleague that I liked the clothes she wore yesterday because it fully showed her beautiful breasts shape. Can't people say nice things to opposite sex anymore without being labelled as sexual harassment?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 9, 2020)

Freaks - 6/10


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 9, 2020)

Greyhound 8/10

Really good movie. You plunge into chaos of sea battles of that time.

Band of Brothers (2001 miniseries). 8/10. It's really good, especially the action. But character arcs could be better.
The Pacific (2010 miniseries) 10/10 is the best. I watched it 5 or more years ago. It has action and great character arcs, especially Bob Leckie and Eugene Sledge. I really love it and watched many times.

Turns out there will be the third miniseries - Masters of the Air.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2020)

Under the Silver Lake: B

I liked it. A quirky, stylish, amusing, sometimes sinister and always well acted neo noir with an interesting mystery and a unique atmosphere... but it was just soooo long. "Inherent Vice" (which is cut from the same cloth) was also long, but every scene was individually captivating. This had a lot of downtime that threatened to lose me... but it never really did. Like I said, I liked it.

I think my favorite scene was when two characters are having graphic, doggy style sex while watching the television and reacting to the news. That made me laugh.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 14, 2020)

Hidden Figures
Cant believe that this movie have huge inaccuracy
The earth isnt flat in the movie

0/10


----------



## wibisana (Aug 14, 2020)

In seriousness it think it is nice warm story.well told, well acted.
Kristen Dunst manage to make me "hate" her

Kotsner is always a win. He is good in here

All the main girls also very great in here. Love it

This movie is a Allstars


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2020)

First Love: B

This was Takashi Miike's supposed 'comeback', although I wasn't aware he needed one. It definitely has the manic energy of his old films, while also being grisly, funny and stylish. It's slightly sanitized compared to his old films, but I actually think this worked fine because some of his older works were too mean spirited to sustain a comedic tone.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2020)

Manos: The Rise of Torgo -- F

Why the fuck did I watch this?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2020)

Double World: B


----------



## Djomla (Aug 18, 2020)

Princess Bride - 9/10.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 22, 2020)

*The Killer (1989)*
John Woo's seminal heroic bloodshed film is quite something to visit a little over three decades after its original release. Watching it, I couldn't help but be struck by the relative shallowness of the relationship between Chow Yun-fat's titular hitman and Sally Yeh's blind singer compared to the vibe he has with Danny Lee's cowboy detective, the stylistic touches that at times became distracting, and the almost humorously dark ending. Worth mentioning is how near the end, the two leads share a grin and we get freeze frames over their faces before they walk into the last act of the final confrontation, almost as if the movie is telling us that this is where the audience should leave if it wants to hope for a happy ending. Still, flaws and silly moments aside (some of which are unintentional, some less so), it's good old-fashioned cinematic gun violence that is its real draw.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2020)

@MartialHorror Have you seen Gantz: O? It's awesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2020)

Guard from Underground: B-



Yasha said:


> @MartialHorror Have you seen Gantz: O? It's awesome.



No, I only saw the first one. I'll try to give it a look.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 25, 2020)

Please do. It's godly.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 27, 2020)

_*The Other Side of the Wind*_
I had been putting off seeing this for a while but finally came upon it yesterday and, seeing as I had no real excuse not to see it, I did. Released decades after Orson Welles had passed away and put together to the best of everyone's ability to follow the late auteur's notes and general plans, TOSotW is quite something. Following up on _F for Fake_ (where Welles had been experimenting with the rapid-fire editing employed in this film), this found footage film says its piece about Hollywood and filmmaking, with the characters justifying the presence of many cameras and recording devices even as they are aware of them (most of the time). Somehow, it manages to be of a time long past yet relevant in its execution, and its legendary production process only adds to the draw on even a thematic level.

Welles presents an odd approach to Hollywood's willingness to mock itself, as the satire comes from a man who alternatively despised it yet longed to return to it (he seemed to show a similar ambivalence toward film making in general) as the rightful champion he had once been when, as a young man, he had been given carte blanche to make _Citizen Kane_. John Huston plays a past his prime macho film director possessing traits common not only to himself and Welles, but also Ernest Hemingway and the more masculine filmmakers of old, with his behavior coming off increasingly as overcompensation for his repressed homosexual tendencies. Fitting with today, there's a strong current of criticism of how the system allowed for the exploitation of young adults with stars in their eyes (look at the poor treatment suffered by female characters and the eternal open secret of the casting couch), with this perhaps being a reflection of not just California, but America itself (see how the characters remark upon Native Americans and treat the one actress played by Oja Kodar. The then hip art films of guys like Antonioni is mocked in the film within the film that gives this one its title (perhaps fitting given all the meta narratives at the time it was made and up to its eventual release on Netflix), as viewers are treated to a masturbatory exercise in meaningless meaningful imagery wherein a script or sense of order doesn't even matter (although some of the stuff was actually pretty memorable in its own right and deserved to be in a genuinely good movie). The satire even extends to cinephiles, be it the pseudo-intellectual questions and observations posed by young wannabe filmmakers and critics hobnobbing at the party or the character resembling Pauline Kael (Susan Strasberg), who functions like a detective with intellectual pretenses.

This is Orson Welles at his best, always pushing the envelope and trying to take cinema in new directions even as his cynical and romantic tendencies keep him rooted to the ground. However, it is unfortunate that he could not be the one to set the precedents when they were made, and sadly, as with all critiques of Hollywood, it wouldn't have mattered then, and it still won't matter now.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 29, 2020)

*Tenet
*
Nolan did it again. Another Memento. Throw in some physics theory (entropy, 2nd law of thermodynamics, Feynman's interpretation of antiparticle travelling backwards in time), confusing nonlinear timelines, tense BGM, arcane jargons in character's dialogues, voila, another Nolan's masterpiece that his fans will immediately hail as GOAT and over-analyze to death.

3/10


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 30, 2020)

*American Graffiti (1972)*
George Lucas has built a career in large part off of nostalgia. _Star Wars_ and _Indiana Jones_ are both throwbacks to earlier times in genre pictures, and it was fitting then that the movie that should put his name on the map in the first place should itself be about nostalgia. In _AG_, even the characters find themselves looking back on the past with uncertainty toward their future (a trait lacking in many teen movies before and after), with the epilogue adding to this as it becomes clear that the events of the film were the final act of the characters' youth together.

Watching the movie is a strange experience, because one gets the sense that seeing this slice-of-life series of youthful follies and knowing what happened to Lucas afterward, there is the sudden urge to imagine what would have happened if someone like Richard Linklater, for example, were to follow up on something like _Dazed and Confused_ with a series of blockbusters without any intention of going back to his old style. _AG_ is an odd duck, since it feels so much more emotionally intimate and human, with shots rarely feeling as static (the blocking helps) as Lucas' later work.

Having seen it and ruminated over the movie, I wonder if maybe what was missing in the new _Star Wars_ films was, on top of the homages to older films, a sense of wistfulness that permeates his work. The newer stuff feels too ironic, too afraid to admit that it cares and holds affection for the stuff that came before it, whereas Lucas embraced the at-times hokey nature of those pleasures of his youth.

It's a fine film if you enjoy these kinds of movies, and since I do, I would safely recommend it for those with similar tastes, as well as anyone curious to see what George Lucas was capable of when he wasn't stuck with his later cash cows.


----------



## Djomla (Aug 30, 2020)

Kubo and the Two Strings 7/10
Mullholand Dr 4/10


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2020)

Peninsula: 9.5/10

Second best zombie flick behind only Train to Busan. Busan was the better film, this was more entertaining while retaining many of the positives from Busan.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 1, 2020)

Im watching the Platform
The fuck
I mean its good, but it gross me out lol

8/10
so i finish it, gore stuff aside it is great movie, have similar theme with Snowpiercer with social commentary and stuff. love it, tho what is with the gore lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2020)

Suicide Club: B

I thought the first half was great, but the 2nd half got lost in its own... eccentricities? You ever watch something where it seems like the filmmakers have a phenomenal set-up, but ultimately aren't sure what the pay-off is, so distract the audience by burying the narrative underneath provocative imagery, vague symbolism and a general sense of weirdness? That's what this movie seemed like to me.

But the first half was truly phenomenal. Very suspenseful, disturbing and mysterious in all the right ways. Part of the decline might have to be with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Detective's suicide, as he was the emotional core of the story. Once he dies, it seemed like the movie slowed to a crawl.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 2, 2020)

I agree with your review on Suicide Club.

Btw, have you seen the drama series directed by Sion Sono, All ESPers dayo?

It's so exploitative yet so addictive.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2020)

Yasha said:


> I agree with your review on Suicide Club.
> 
> Btw, have you seen the drama series directed by Sion Sono, All ESPers dayo?
> 
> It's so exploitative yet so addictive.



No, I'll try to check it out. I think I've only seen Suicide Club, Why Don't You Play in Hell and Tag from the director. 

"Why don't you play in Hell" feels like a Takashi Miike movie, although I thought it was good. "Tag"... I'm not going to lie, I only really remember the bus scene.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 2, 2020)

You haven't seen Cold Fish and Love Exposure? Cold Fish is my favourite.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2020)

Yasha said:


> You haven't seen Cold Fish and Love Exposure? Cold Fish is my favourite.



Cold Fish is actually on my netflix (harddisk) queue, so I'll probably see it in a few months. 

I didnt realize he did Love Exposure.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 5, 2020)

*The Breakfast Club (1985)*
Cross another teen classic off the bucket list, I finally got around to seeing the entirety of _The Breakfast Club_. It was certainly darker and more cynical than I would have expected based on its reputation in pop culture (in fact, that seems to be a pattern where the popular conception of something often fails to capture its darker aspects and nuances).

After a rather cheesy opening complete with quoting from David Bowie's "Changes" followed by the black screen being shattered (frankly, it comes off today as an attempt to show how hip with it the movie was in its capturing of what it meant to be a teenager at the time), the movie takes a bit to get going, but once it does, it's less about hijinks than studying the truth of its characters. The cast as a whole does a decent job with their characters, who, in spite of their respective shortcomings, manage to all feel like flawed people by the end of the story although the development of some of the relationships is a bit questionable whether in terms of cultural differences between the time the movie was made and now or in terms of how quickly certain characters hook up (even if they are kids and the film promises no happy endings).

The five kids bond over the dreary reality of their lives, overcoming the archetypes into which the genre usually fell, and rather than just having parents who just didn't understand, the adult figures on display vary from incompetent to outright abusive (a consistent theme is how adults screw up the coming generations who will in turn fall short of their dreams as they potentially do the same to the generation that follows their own). The bonding process is itself not all that happy, nor does it follow a simple emotional arc, there's a lot of fighting and teasing throughout even as a certain camaraderie is formed. The movie itself can only take an ambiguous stance on whether anything has actually changed, but for all the cynicism, there is hope, and perhaps that's more than anyone could expect otherwise.


----------



## Djomla (Sep 6, 2020)

Mulan 2/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2020)

The Killer (1989): A-/A

It's an incredible action film. I'm not sure if I liked the ending... but I didn't necessarily dislike it either.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 7, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> The Killer (1989): A-/A
> 
> It's an incredible action film. I'm not sure if I liked the ending... but I didn't necessarily dislike it either.



The action is great, but John Woo's style didn't age entirely well, and the ending was over the top in how tragic things got. Makes sense given that he was apparently making things up as the movie was being filmed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2020)

Kuromaku said:


> The action is great, but John Woo's style didn't age entirely well, and the ending was over the top in how tragic things got. Makes sense given that he was apparently making things up as the movie was being filmed.



Yeah the problem with a lot of John Woo's movies during this time period is that they were both too influential and easy to lampoon, so it is sometimes a little hard to take seriously. It did dawn on me at one point that you just don't see his style anymore, even in his own movies.

It can also be really over-dramatic, but I don't mind as long as it works. Even John Woo's stye, dated or not, still thrilled me just because you don't see it anymore. Sometimes it's nice watching a time capsule.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2020)

Monstrum: B

It's not as good as "Rampant" or especially "Kingdom", but it's still an entertaining flick... Are South Korean action-horror flicks rife with political intrigue that are set during the Joseon era a genre now? Cause I'm down for that.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 9, 2020)

*Get Duked!* - Came across this after having watched the new Run the Jewels music video which is directed by Ninian Doff, who directed this movie, and features the four main characters from Get Duked! Thought it was hilarious as it was thrilling, and I'll go as far as to say that this is the funniest comedy since Superbad. Top top film debut by Ninian Doff.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 9, 2020)

*Perfect Blue*: 6.5/10

Might have been revolutionary/impressive for its time but I've frankly seen so much more interesting things in terms of storytelling and concepts that it honestly felt... ordinary. Good social commentary though, it has that going for it at least.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 10, 2020)

*Bonnie and Clyde (1967)*
Another landmark film to cross off my list, this romanticized portrait of the infamous outlaw couple made stars out of Warren Beatty and Fay Dunaway, bringing to American cinema new sensibilities in sex, violence, and style. The first two elements are up front and center once the credits end, as we get some glances at Dunaway's then-nubile form along with some very suggestive stroking of a gun (it's also telling that a moment of impotence features a downturned gun barrel). As for style, the choppy editing and breezy overall tone marks this as something more akin to modern cinema than what came before. The movie also plays with its romanticizing of history, marking its leads as antiheroes (regardless of the historical facts of the matter) yet not shying away too much from the squalor and desperation of their lifestyle. Still, it's the ending, abrupt, violent, and without much in the way of attempting to make things 'cinematic', that really stands out.

For bonus points, I didn't realize prior to watching it that a rather young Gene Wilder manages to put in a memorable role as a hapless schmuck who gets briefly caught up in the narrative. It's always a treat seeing big names in minor roles before they became stars.


----------



## Djomla (Sep 11, 2020)

Tenet - 5/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2020)

Hey @Yasha 

Have you seen "Before We Vanish" from Kiyoshi Kurosawa? If so, is it worth checking out?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 11, 2020)

Yasha said:


> *Before We Vanish
> *
> Slow and boring.
> 
> 2/10



@MartialHorror


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2020)

Scooby Doo 2: D

Pretty weak sequel. It feels more like it's trying to be a cartoon, but it also feels like a contractual obligation. The first film isn't anything great, but you can tell everyone involved was trying. You could sense inspiration behind it. This felt phoned in. 



Yasha said:


> @MartialHorror



Good to know!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2020)

Color Out of Space: A-


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2020)

Host (2020): A-

OK, it was pretty scary lol,


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 17, 2020)

*The Hitch-Hiker (1953)*

Ida Lupino was an uncommon thing for her era: a female film director. Despite its acclaim and legacy as the first recorded film noir directed by a woman, _The Hitch-Hiker_ has fallen into the public domain, so no worries for those wondering where they can see it. This film, loosely based on the real life rampage of Billy Cook, chronicles a tense road trip that ensues after two vacationing friends pick up a hitchhiking serial killer.

While later pictures would go further in exploring the dynamics of such a situation, the movie, focused more on the increasingly perilous situation of its protagonists rather than any complex characterization, does its duty in portraying how they are visibly worn down more and more both physically and mentally by their captor even as the authorities close the net. The ending is pretty typical of the mainstream of the time, but then again, given the need for catharsis, one can understand how the cliche became a cliche.

If you enjoy classic film noir or tense thrillers focused within a closed circle of characters, it's not a bad option, although I wouldn't consider it among the best of the genre.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2020)

Unfriended: Dark Web -- B-/B

I liked this more than the first one. Did anyone actually get... unfriended... though?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2020)

The Road to El Dorado: B

This was actually pretty fun. I thought the comedy usually worked and the animation was impressive. The characters have personalities too, although you can definitely tell this movie went through some behind-the-scenes problems. It looks like it was originally supposed to be a musical at some point and the female lead's whole character arc seems to have been left out.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 21, 2020)

i havent able to watch anything but youtube in a long time. not anime, not tv series just YT


----------



## Didi (Sep 22, 2020)

Nocturnal Animals, 7/10


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 25, 2020)

*Spellbound (1945)*
With both an overture and exit music, Alfred Hitchcock's _Spellbound_ manages to not only show off its famed soundtrack, but also takes on a grander visage, albeit one that is promises ambitions the movie falls short in meeting.

Ingrid Bergman plays a frigid psychoanalyst of questionable competence (and intelligence for much of the movie) who quickly finds herself besotted with her handsome new superior (Gregory Peck, who plays his role in a way that resembles Anthony Perkins in _Psycho_). This being a Hitchcock movie, things are not as they seem, and the story proceeds with fairly predictable twists and turns.

I confess to not having seen this one before, although I had previously seen Mel Brooks' _High Anxiety_ (1977), so some elements were already familiar, even if the overall plots differ after similar enough openings (I wound up expecting one character to go somewhere, but that turned out to either be a red herring, or just something that Brooks decided to work with in his parody).

As the only character with any degree of good sense and some humor to himself, Michael Chekhov's Dr. Brulov manages to stand out.

Not everything works. The love story is rushed and banal, and despite Bergman and Peck having an affair on the set, it doesn't really translate to anything special on screen. Certain elements, like Bergman's character being sexually harassed by one of her own colleagues, frequent snipes at her sex in general, and having an affair with a suspect in a missing person's case (and somehow keeping her license!) really haven't aged well. Furthermore, the dream sequence designed in part by Salvador Dali fails to really embrace the surrealism needed for it to really stand out. The special effects are not great even for their time (even if the design for the aforementioned dream sequence is creative), with a standout failure being the rear projection used by two characters going skiing.

Hitchcock manages to have fun with a rather well known cliche in the film's climax, although it would certainly have hit harder had the writing for our protagonist been stronger.

Despite the creativity on hand in the dream sequence and the soundtrack, the movie is nothing special in the director's oeuvre, although given its pedigree, it at least manages to be entertaining.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 26, 2020)

*The Truman Show (1998)*
The movie that signaled Jim Carrey's desire to be taken seriously as an actor and a became another highlight in the storied career of director Peter Weir managed to go 22 years without my apathetic ass seeing the entire thing. To be fair, I was too used to seeing Carrey as a comedian and didn't understand the appeal of him being in something that wasn't a wacky comedy (i.e. I was an idiot).

But as for the movie itself, while it's easy to go over how it anticipated modern celebrity culture, reality television, and the disintegration of privacy, it's also fascinating to observe the nuances of the Platonic Cave on display. The titular Truman (Carrey) is both prisoner to the artistic pretensions of the director Christof (Ed Harris), and yet in some ways the only person the Demiurge of his little world seems to care about. The 'reality' of the situation is, like reality TV, highly questionable, as the only actual real person in the show (although there are hints he has sympathizers even on-set) is forced to live out story beats straight out of fiction.

It's not all that funny, and the horror that would arise from the reality of the world being a twist is deliberately played down in favor of the very real existential drama of Truman's lot. Still, it's the kind of original property that is sorely missed in modern Hollywood, a high-concept that really wants to push its audience.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2020)

Maniac Cop: B- (MAYBE a B)


----------



## Didi (Sep 26, 2020)

The Devil all the Time, 7.5/10


----------



## Djomla (Sep 27, 2020)

District 9. 7/10.


----------



## Djomla (Sep 27, 2020)

@MartialHorror

Hey man. Can you recommend me some scary movies?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2020)

Djomla said:


> @MartialHorror
> 
> Hey man. Can you recommend me some scary movies?



What is your preferences? Ghosts? Slashers? Monsters? Do you favor slow burners or thrill rides? Gore? Are you open to foreign flicks?


----------



## Djomla (Sep 28, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> What is your preferences? Ghosts? Slashers? Monsters? Do you favor slow burners or thrill rides? Gore? Are you open to foreign flicks?



Anything scary really.


----------



## Didi (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm thinking of ending things
9/10


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 28, 2020)

the devil all the time
netflix/10


Netflix movies


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2020)

Djomla said:


> Anything scary really.



Some that got to me off the top of my head. What I consider to be 'scary' though is often just dependent on my state of mind at the moment. For example, the first time I saw "The Blair Witch Project", I thought it was boring, the 2nd time though scared the shit out of me which I attributed to being alone in a house that creaked a lot. The 3rd time was neither boring or scary. Some of these movies I've only seen once, but they scared me at the moment.  

-- The Wailing: South Korean horror flick. It's a little long and the first act is more comedic than scary, but it did gradually get under my skin under freaking me out,. This is actually one of my favorite movies of all time. 

-- Noroi: The Curse: Japanese 'mockumentary'. Also starts off more funny than scary, but I sometimes think both this and "The Wailing" work so effectively is they disarm you with humor, making you more vulnerable to scares. If you don't like fake documentaries though, this might not be for you.

-- Lake Mungo: An Australian 'mockumentary'. More creepy than scary, but it certainly has its moments.

-- The Thing (1982): John Carpenter classic. Admittedly, this only really 'scared' me as a kid, but the way it builds unease influenced what I look for as an adult. If you haven't seen it, check it out. 

-- Host (2020): Only available on shudder.... I think... this takes place entirely on 'Zoom', set during the Covid-19 lockdown. It's kind of annoying at first, but did eventually work its magic. It's the better version of "Unfriended".

-- The Children (2008): Maybe it's because my family get togethers resemble the one here, but it freaked me the f@ck out once it got going. 

-- It Follows: This movie got me pretty good. I used to go on night walks and whenever someone would happen to come up from behind me, I'd wonder if they're following me. After I saw this, the next few nights I always looked over my shoulder.

Will let you know if I think of more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2020)

Sonic the Hedgehog: B-

It was fine. Jim Carrey's performance is probably the only thing that will stay with me though. The story and jokes were pretty standard. Kids will definitely like it though.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 4, 2020)

Titan A.E. 7/10

Such an underrated gem. I'm a sucker for 2D animation and adventures in space so this came as quite a nice surprise. A really solid movie. Enjoyed it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2020)

The Mermaid (2016): B

The Stephen Chow movie. It's not its best, but I found its high energy to be charming and loved how it used tracks from "Fists of Fury" (great soundtrack). It's also kind of funny seeing the female lead fall victim to the kind of violent slapstick comedy that usually falls on us dudes. While I generally was amused, I thought the tonal shift near the finale kind of deflated the fun I was having. "Journey to the West" also alternated between farcical and grim, but it established it would do that in the opening sequence of the movie -- which was a good way at keeping the audience off their guard. With this, it's a broad comedy... until it decides not to be... I'm not saying it ruined the experience. I still enjoyed myself. The tone issues just arguably held it back a bit.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 12, 2020)

Maleficent. I feel bad for liking it. 
Maleficent 2. Meh
Some Sandler Halloween movie. Dropped it the moment I heard the voice.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2020)

Fermat's Room: A-

It's like "Escape Room", but really good.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm thinking of ending things

With each new movie netflix produces, there's another argument for more studio interference, against complete artistic freedom. You can see how it works as a book and there's an advantage books have with nonlinearity and being able to express things that movies can't because movies are trapped in the physical world a bit more, real people, real sets, because kaufman dropped the ball in the translation between.

I guess I wouldn't criticize it by calling it messy, I'd criticize it by calling it navel gazing. What's absorbing in a book isn't always absorbing on screen.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 20, 2020)

Count of Monte Cristo. Solid movie. 7/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2020)

Tremors: Shrieker Island: B-

It was better than the last one and... whoa shit... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Did not expect them to kill off Burt. It was a good send-off too, but them trying to force in Bill Hader as a surrogate son was a little distracting. You can tell the script was written under the assumption Jamie Kennedy would return.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 22, 2020)

Pride prejudice and Zombie 6-7 of 10

i might be biased cause I love zombie movie, but this actually not bad
had huge potential. the world building (world background) is just very interesting

i want to see more tbh. Zombie in victorian era

btw it is R rated right? why no boobs?


----------



## Djomla (Oct 22, 2020)

Love and Monsters. Hate apocalyptic movies but I did enjoy this one. 5/10


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 23, 2020)

*The Spiral Staircase (1946)*
This psychological horror/thriller from RKO gives viewers familiar with the work of Val Lewton a point of contrast between his work and the studio's own output after his legendary run there. There are a few familiar elements, namely the contributions of Roy Webb to the soundtrack and Nicholas Musuraca to the cinematography, with a rather thick looking Kent Smith playing a prominent supporting role. However, director Robert Siodmak opted for something a little less focused on building dread and more on the melodramas of a troubled wealthy household. Dorothy McGuire plays the lead, Helen, a waif driven mute by a past trauma who she plays a bit too over-the-top at times to be taken seriously by modern audiences. The real star of the show though, is Ethel Barrymore, playing a bedridden embodiment of piss and vinegar who does not tolerate your bullshit. It's a rather fast-moving picture overall, although this comes at the cost of building up a tense atmosphere in a setting embodying a Gothic turn-of-the-century American East Coast (but then again, there's the decision to focus more on melodrama and a rather silly segue into Helen's own personal romantic fantasies turned personal nightmares). It's a surprisingly female-oriented picture, focusing quite a bit on the distaff members of the cast as danger lurks closely by, and it's the female characters who wind up having to resolve the issue of dealing with a homicidal maniac in the house. Personally, I don't feel it's aged that well, and frankly would have preferred something a little less soap opera and a little more horrifying.


*Bride of Frankenstein (1935)*
The sequel to director James Whale's own _Frankenstein_ (1931) is argued by some to be superior to its prequel, but it's a bit of an acquired taste. Whale deliberately went for something a little wackier to set it apart from the more grim and gothic first movie (a tactic also employed by Joe Dante with _Gremlins 2_), bringing in an odd scene involving homunculi, a rather darkly eccentric sense of humor, a greater sense of the meta through a cheesily acted opening scene with Lord Byron and the Shelleys, and lots and lots of campy performances (Boris Karloff is the exception, playing a character who is portrayed as a borderline pantomime in the popular imagination with a subtler, rather human physicality and vulnerability that almost makes you forget his heinous crimes). Unlike a lot of old flicks, this one moves at a brisk pace, not so great for creating a dark and fearful mood, but excellent for telling a story efficiently and not leaving an audience bored out of their minds. Despite being a sequel, two standout elements - the old blind hermit who befriends the monster and the titular bride - manage to make the most of their brief screen time. Still, once you get used to the tone and style of the time in order to embrace the insanity on the screen, the movie goes down rather nicely.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 24, 2020)

*The Black Dahlia
*
ScarJo was terrible. The entire film was terrible.

3/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2020)

RoboGeisha: B-

It does have swords coming out of peoples asses.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 25, 2020)

*Freaks (1932)*
The movie that ended Tod Browning's Hollywood career was intended to be a sympathetic look at society's outcasts, but its climax and place in the popular imagination turned it into a pseudo-exploitative horror picture. Despite its lurid title and subject matter, it's a rather laid-back and short film (the original 90-minute running time was cut down to just over an hour) that divides its attention between: its main plot detailing the efforts of a scheming trapeze artist (Olga Baclanova) and her strongman lover (Henry Victor) to exploit a wealthy suitor, Hans (Harry Earles), a dwarf who works at the circus; and slice-of-life observations of the other circus employees, many of them being the eponymous sideshow freaks. The former is like something out of the Grand Guignol, although the inclusion of amateur actors results in some rather uneven performances. The latter however, while slower-paced and meandering, gives audiences a look at just how normal the people audiences come to gawk at really are, with one standout moment involving Prince Randian rolling and lighting up a cigarette in perhaps the most impressive such example of the task I've ever seen on film. Even the famous "one of us" chant isn't creepy at all in its original context, being more quirky than anything negative. Still, despite the sympathy shown toward people with disabilities, its climax is played for horror despite the sequence being one where the good folks at the circus give the villains their well-deserved comeuppance. While memorable and genuinely thrilling, it's also a sad shift in tone from the much kinder approach that makes up the preceding movie.


----------



## Sloan (Oct 27, 2020)

Watching a movie a day for 15 days(Posted a thread in The Alley).

Watched 12 Monkeys the day before yesterday and Silence of the Lambs today.  12 Monkeys I enjoyed more since I'm not really into scary/thrillers as much but SoTL was decent as well.  Ending of 12 Monkeys was a lil confusing.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 28, 2020)

The Next Three Days - 3/10. Goddamn did this suck. Can't remember the last time I saw leading actor be so bored by his own movie


----------



## Yasha (Oct 28, 2020)

*Enola Holmes
*
Light-hearted and enjoyable. Bobby reminds me of young Natalie Portman. She is going to be a very bright future ahead of her.

7/10


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 29, 2020)

*Carnival of Souls (1962)*
Another classic crossed off my list in the days leading up to Halloween. Herk Harvey's lone feature film stars Candace Hilligoss as the sole survivor of a car accident who finds herself haunted as much by the emotional scars of the incident as the menacing figures and sensations she is increasingly surrounded by.

Having seen Val Lewton's horror productions at RKO in the first half of the 1940s, one gets the sense of just how the genre evolved in American cinema. As with Lewton, Harvey and his team were working on a low-budget B-picture, but, again, as the former had, they made up for it through a combination of resourcefulness, imagination, and a team that actually knew what it was doing.

What distinguishes this from Lewton's work however is that its approach to horror takes the foreboding moods and often minimalist scares to another level. Similar to action movies today, Lewton's films would feature scripts wherein a greater story would be interrupted every once in a while by a horror beat, a sequence devoted to scaring the audience. While there are such beats in this movie, it takes things a step further by drowning viewers in dread for most of the running time through a combination of striking visuals, editing, and music, along with taking an increasingly surreal approach that left a mark on filmmakers such as George Romero and David Lynch.

It's a still creepy, sometimes outright scary film whose influence can still be felt today, and definitely worth a watch if you're a wannabe filmmaker or just a film buff who'd appreciate being reminded that you don't need a huge budget to make a great movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2020)

Pale Rider: B/B+

Good Clint Eastwood western, although not my favorite. The movie does an excellent job with staging action scenes, packaging, Eastwood as a cool bad-ass and putting together an interesting supporting cast (love Michael Moriarty). My only real gripe is the romantic stuff. It felt like the movie included it more out of obligation than anything else, as I didn't notice any real chemistry between them until characters started saying so.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 30, 2020)

For Halloween, I decided to watch two very different haunted house classics.

*The Haunting (1963)*
Robert Wise's seminal haunted house film calls back to his Lewton roots with its minimal terroristic approach to horror, although it shows a progression in his storytelling methods through fluid and at-times eccentric cinematography, with the end product being a creepy - though not all that scary - ghost story. Like his mentor, Wise brings to life a tale filled with subtler horrors amid the major set pieces, as well as much in the way of subtext. Not everything has aged well: as I said, it is not all that scary by modern standards, and elements like the inner monologue of Julie Harris' unstable protagonist just don't really work. I'd argue against interpretations that suggest that the haunting was all in everyone's heads though, if only because the state of certain up-to-then skeptical characters and a certain scene involving a door really makes me question their validity. It's still worth a watch if you're looking for an old-school chiller done with class and skill.

*House (1977)*
Nobuhiko Obuyaki's cult classic is certainly unlike any other haunted house flick I'd ever seen to this point short of the outright parodies, and even then. Everything is so ridiculously campy and silly (and just plain weird). Words fail my ability to properly describe the film in detail, but I'll try. The characters seem to know that they're in a Japanese horror-comedy complete with all the surreal elements that come with the territory. Still, it's not scary, although viewers might be startled by a couple of scenes. In addition, the inclusion of nudity is awkward and often questionable in its necessity. It's a very Japanese movie, is what I'm trying to say, with all the weirdness that entails.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 2, 2020)

For Halloween, I decided to cap off the holiday by watching two films involving mad science.

*Frankenstein (1931)*
Despite its place in popular culture, I had never seen the classic Boris Karloff flick (though I had previously read the original novel years ago). For some reason, I also decided to watch its sequel first. Something else to admit: a lot of bits from the two movies are harder to take seriously after having seen _Young Frankenstein_ (especially a certain moment that brings to mind "Abby Normal"). Again, Karloff's performance is a lot more nuanced than popular culture sees fit to remember his monster, his movements and behavior resembling a child confusedly trying to make sense of the world but only being met with pain emotional and physical. It's not scary at all by modern standards, although the close-ups of Karloff's face when he is first revealed reveal the detail that went into his character's appearance. Also, the "it's alive" scene plays out very differently from how references handle it, with the key line actually being right after when Frankenstein makes as blasphemous a boast as it gets. Despite the gothic stylings of it all, it's all tied together with a rather unfitting happy ending that reeks of executive interference. Nonetheless, it's a neat little iconic picture to appreciate from a historical standpoint.

*Eyes Without a Face (1960)*
Less a horror film than a poetic melodrama straight out of the Grand Guignol, this picture, despite the surprising gore for a black-and-white production that came out 60 years ago, does what it can to avoid being as luridly creepy as its premise would otherwise suggest. Where other stories would take a different perspective in order to maintain mystery and suspense, this one instead places itself in the shoes of its villains, two of who act out of a mixture of gratitude, love, and pride, and the last simple desperation for normality. Worth noting in addition to the visuals and designs is the musical score by the legendary Maurice Jarre, which should stick with viewers long after the movie has ended. If it's scares you're looking for, you're in the wrong place, but if you'd like to see an artistic, emotionally-sensitive approach to what would normally be an over-the-top gorefest, give this one a shot.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 4, 2020)

Scouts Guide to Zombie Appocalyspe
7/10 (do to my Zombie bias)
its was fun i guess lol
if i have  to be honest, it is 6 or 5/10


----------



## Sloan (Nov 5, 2020)

Just finished Harry Potta series


----------



## wibisana (Nov 5, 2020)

Peninsulla
7.5/10 i guess because my zombie bias ofc
tbh as Train to Busan's sequel it is not up to the standard
but as standalone zombie movie it is not bad at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 7, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Peninsulla
> 7.5/10 i guess because my zombie bias ofc
> tbh as Train to Busan's sequel it is not up to the standard
> but as standalone zombie movie it is not bad at all


Yeah Peninsula was my most anticipated film this year, but alas.. Train to Busan set the bar very high for the sequel and zombie flicks in general

By the way have you seen *Seoul Station*? It's the animated prequel to Busan, fantastic movie. I personally rate it as high as the live action

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 7, 2020)

Stringer said:


> Yeah Peninsula was my most anticipated film this year, but alas.. Train to Busan set the bar very high for the sequel and zombie flicks in general
> 
> By the way have you seen *Seoul Station*? It's the animated prequel to Busan, fantastic movie. I personally rate it as high as the live action


i tried it once, the animation style put me off tho, i just watch 10 min of it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 7, 2020)

when they have CGI car and car chase, at 1st i feel "what? wtf" but then they enjoy and having fun wih the CGI, they are not ashamed to admit that the car is CGI and they pull moves that real car cant do. lol. so i changed my mind from "wtf is this car CGI" into "yay, lmao cheering such over the top car chase"


----------



## Stringer (Nov 7, 2020)

wibisana said:


> i tried it once, the animation style put me off tho, i just watch 10 min of it


Oh I see that's unfortunate, because once you get past the animation style and into meat of the story, it becomes pretty enganging -- with good twists & turns



wibisana said:


> when they have CGI car and car chase, at 1st i feel "what? wtf" but then they enjoy and having fun wih the CGI, they are not ashamed to admit that the car is CGI and they pull moves that real car cant do. lol. so i changed my mind from "wtf is this car CGI" into "yay, lmao cheering such over the top car chase"


tbf I don't remember a car chase, you mean the ambulance crash midway into the movie?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 7, 2020)

Stringer said:


> Oh I see that's unfortunate, because once you get past the animation style and into meat of the story, it becomes pretty enganging -- with good twists & turns


i see, i will try it again sometime


Stringer said:


> tbf I don't remember a car chase, you mean the ambulance crash midway into the movie?


the car scene is at 1st part (when the truck retrieval is failed) and MC got saved by the girls
and then in the climax when they try to steal the money truck from the rouge military unit then get chased.

after you ignore/accept the fact that the scene is CGI it become "fun" lol


----------



## Stringer (Nov 7, 2020)

wibisana said:


> i see, i will try it again sometime
> 
> the car scene is at 1st part (when the truck retrieval is failed) and MC got saved by the girls
> and then in the climax when they try to steal the money truck from the rouge military unit then get chased.
> ...


lmao Wibisana, good sir, at this point it's fair to say you downloaded the wrong film, because there's no money heist or those plot details inside Seoul Station

In any event, I'll leave it here for you for later viewing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 7, 2020)

Stringer said:


> lmao Wibisana, good sir, at this point it's fair to say you downloaded the wrong film, because there's no money heist or those plot details inside Seoul Station
> 
> In any event, I'll leave it here for you for later viewing




lmao, i thought i watch the right movie
I am refering to Peninsula, in which the movie makers just have fun with the fact they use CGI and go have fun with it.

isnt Peninsula plot is ex army Capt, refugee in HK get recruited to retrieve Truck with 20M dollars on its

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 7, 2020)

wibisana said:


> lmao, i thought i watch the right movie
> I am refering to Peninsula, in which the movie makers just have fun with the fact they use CGI and go have fun with it.
> 
> isnt Peninsula plot is ex army Capt, refugee in HK get recruited to retrieve Truck with 20M dollars on its


Oh cool gotcha, thought you were still talking about Seoul Station in that post. To be frank I was so let down by the amount of negative/average reviews Peninsula received upon release that it deflated my anticipation, it's still on my watch list but I haven't made time for it yet _(frankly I'm not sure I will, EDIT: Actually, perhaps during my 2 week vacation)_


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2020)

Trial of the Chicago 7: A-/A


----------



## wibisana (Nov 9, 2020)

Enola Holmes 7.5/10
 I think it was fun. have huge potential
I want Cavill as Sherlock in his own movie/series now


----------



## Yasha (Nov 10, 2020)

*The Queen's Gambit

7.5/10*


----------



## Djomla (Nov 10, 2020)

New Mutants. 2/10. Quite possibly the worst X-men movie ever. Actually, it is.


----------



## Djomla (Nov 10, 2020)

BvS Extended. Bar the Doomsday fight, I've actually enjoyed it. Much more than the first time a saw the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 11, 2020)

8mm: B/B+

Pretty interesting neo-noir from Joel Schumacher, where Nicolas Cage plays a P.I assigned to investigate a potential snuff film. The movie isn't perfect. It climaxes before even reaching the 3rd act, although it does redeem itself with a very suspenseful actual finale. There are also a few cheesy moments. But the movie has atmosphere, a strong cast and a good mystery.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 11, 2020)

Watching AD astra. idk
its not that bad
ill give it 7.5


----------



## Djomla (Nov 12, 2020)

Dick Tracy. Don't know hot to rate it. Dropped it after 25 minutes. So 0?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2020)

The Death of Dick Long: B

No, despite the title, this isn't about my death. I wasn't expecting some sort of raunchy comedy, but it's actually more of a Coen-esque thriller -- so maybe more of a dark comedy. Pretty solid, although they clearly did not know how to end it.


----------



## Van Basten (Nov 12, 2020)

The Departed 9/10 

Yes, I know I’m late.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2020)

The Outpost (2020): B+

While like most of these war movies, it becomes difficult to tell who is who once the action starts, it's pretty thrilling and emotional.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2020)

Coherence: A-


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 22, 2020)

*Wormwood (2017)*
I've never really looked at the work of Errol Morris before, so I figured that upon coming across this documentary miniseries that it should be worth a shot. At its outset, _Wormwood _appears to be the story of a mysterious death in 1953 that was later revealed to be connected to the CIA's Project MKUltra. However, as more details come out, it becomes clear that this is actually a story about a man whose entire life, like that of the fictional _Hamlet_, became ruined by an obsession with a murder most foul committed against his father. In addition, the mystery gives way instead to an uneasy recognition of the nature of state secrecy and the disturbing realities that lurk behind the seeming freedoms of liberal governments.

It's a fascinating tale, albeit one that could have been trimmed in the telling. It doesn't take long for the discerning viewer to put all the pieces together by the third or fourth episode, and as a result, the middle section of the series can feel like Morris is spinning his wheels repeatedly going over familiar ground and putting on dramatic re-enactments that vary in their effectiveness (although by the end one tires of the noirish dramatizations since they pale next to the menacing implications of the facts and the actual documents/footage.


----------



## Djomla (Nov 23, 2020)

Fatman. 0.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 24, 2020)

Greenland (2020)

4/10 generic global disaster movie


----------



## wibisana (Nov 27, 2020)

Reign of Fire
7/10
post apocaliptic bias aside
story had problems but i can greatly appreciate the production value. great sets, tanks, copter, real fire and stuff


----------



## Didi (Nov 27, 2020)

Jumanji: The Next Level

kind of an uninspired sequel that just gives more of the same stuff the first reboot, but it's still fun enough as a mindless popcorn flick


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 27, 2020)

Seoul station
Dat ending 10/10. The movie before 7/10

Peninsula 7/10. It's ok.
Liked the brakedancer zombie in the beginning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 27, 2020)

Undertaker said:


> Seoul station
> Dat ending 10/10. The movie before 7/10
> 
> 
> ...


First time I saw the movie my jaw dropped at that plot twist's delivery as well -- we can't fully spoil but I was glad there was some poetic justice bequeathed to _that_ cunt.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2020)

The Silencing: B-/B

While the movie is somewhat reminiscent of "Wind River", it does go down its own path and is pretty good, albeit nothing I think I'll remember in the long run.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2020)

The Reckoning: B

A medieval murder mystery with an impressive cast. Paul Bettany and Willian Dafoe are the leads, but there's also Brian Cox, Simon McBurney, Vincent Cassel and a young Tom Hardy. Even Simon Pegg has a cameo.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 29, 2020)

*3 Days to Kill*

5/10 if it weren't written by Luc Besson.

But since it's, 3/10.

Since when has Luc's writing gone this bad?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 1, 2020)

Sonic
i like it, ill give it 7.5 or 8 it deserve an 8 after those sequel tease!
its stupid
Jim Carrey is so much fun, I hope he come back for the sequel


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2020)

Dead Again: B/B+

A strange neo-noir starring Emma Thompson and Kenneth Branagh. Pretty good.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 1, 2020)

Amazing Spiderman 1 (the 1st reboot)
7/10 (prolly 7.5 if i watch back in 201x, before i watch Tom Holand's reboot)
Peter,gwen etc was fine and cool, story is a mess

Venom 
6 or 6.5.
only redeeming quality is Tom Hardy
everything else is a mess

AS 2?
idk, i downloaded it but not planning to watch it lol.


----------



## Van Basten (Dec 3, 2020)

Io

7.5/10

It was pretty good. Samantha’s character was honestly nutty but that made things interesting.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 3, 2020)

Love and Monsters
8/10
i have soft spots for apocalyptic survival movie.
this is good one, i like it, 
minor complain about the happy optimistic end tho.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 3, 2020)

Ellen Page becomes Elliot Page...


----------



## Djomla (Dec 4, 2020)

Freaky - Meh. Feel like I've seen it before. Vince was the highlight of the movie and played the teenage girl better than all teenagers in the movie. 2/10

Christmas Chronicles 2. I loved the first one. Put it on my list of must see movies during Christmas. However, the second part is disgusting children Disney fantasy and by God, it sucks. 1/10

Happiest Season - written by gay, directed by gay, carried by gay. I though the movie will do the standard Netflix gay thing/agenda but I was pleasantly surprised. It was one of the better movies this year. 6/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 4, 2020)

Blood of Wolves: B+

Yakuza gangster flick. It has some unnecessarily gross moments, in my opinion, but the characters are fun and the story is compelling. Brutal as f@ck too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Ellen Page becomes Elliot Page...


I thought of you when I heard this news


----------



## Yasha (Dec 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I thought of you when I heard this news


I also thought of you when I heard it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2020)

Thought of me giving you a hard time over it?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2020)

I will rent that Freaky movie.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 5, 2020)

*My Man Godfrey (1936)*
Another great film crossed off my bucket list. Directed by Gregory La Cava, _Godfrey_ stars William Powell as the titular character, a forgotten man removed from the East River landfill he calls home by the eccentric Irene Bullock (Carole Lombard) to serve as he oddball family's newest butler. This screwball comedy knows that it's filled to the brim with nutty characters played wonderfully by a supporting cast of character actors led by Eugene Pallette (playing the long-suffering head of the Bullock clan), and thus posits Powell as the snarky straight man to the antics going on around him. It's not the funniest screwball picture I've seen, nor the most adept social satire, but it's pretty solid stuff even if the final act of the story feels a bit lacking in something compared to what has come before (not that it doesn't result in an alternatively hilarious and touching denouement).

_*Mank*_* (2020)*
David Fincher's latest movie, based on a screenplay written by his father (itself inspired by Pauline Kael's infamous (and mostly discredited) _Raising Kane_ essay), stars Gary Oldman as Herman J. Mankiewicz. The story follows "Mank" across different points in time even as its narrative is centered around his writing of the first draft of what would become _Citizen Kane_.

While decent and well-executed as far as biopics go, it's not a great picture. The movie lacks the gravitas of more serious biographies while lacking the madcap charm of Tim Burton's _Ed Wood_. In short, it's prestigious but little more than that. To be frank, the titular character isn't that fascinating a figure. Sure, he's a flawed but well-meaning sort as portrayed by the film, but given the colorful personalities surrounding him, one wonders if maybe Oldman's performance alone is enough to carry things.

Something that irks me after seeing it is its approach to the controversy surrounding _Kane_'s authorship. While Fincher shies away from going full Kael, his insistence on having other characters praise the script, repeated mentions of the iconic moments in the final product, and even the final shot of _Mank_ all seem aimed at suggesting that the real credit for arguably the greatest piece of cinema's script should go to just one writer. It's a bit disingenuous as far as arguments go, even if one should not expect factual accuracy in works of fiction inspired by real events.

Another thing that bugs me though is all the hubbub about a non-linear screenplay when _The Power and the Glory_ (1933) had done something similar to Kane years earlier (if any filmmaker who wrote is interesting enough to be the subject of a movie, it's that film's screenwriter, Preston Sturges).

If you're interested in seeing quality Hollywood autofellatio (that's not always a bad thing), go right ahead. Just don't believe the critics who are calling it a great film. It's good, but you won't remember it for long.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Thought of me giving you a hard time over it?


Yeah, sort of.

 I don't care if she has got a fake penis or removed her ovaries, she is still Ellen Page to me. Elliot can go fuck himself.


----------



## Nello (Dec 7, 2020)

*Lost in Translation (2003)*
Not sure how to rate it because it's not really that interesting, but I love it and I keep rewatching it. Sometimes i'll just put it on in the background. I think it's one of those movies you either relate to and love or you don't and hate it.

*Atonement (2007)*
9/10 cried like a bitch.

*The Imitation Game (2014)*
5/10 pretty cheesy tbh but the subject material is very interesting


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2020)

I love Lost in Translation.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I will rent that Freaky movie.



Use your time better and watch something else.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 8, 2020)

The urban alienation vibe in The Lost Translation is amazing and Tokyo is the perfect setting to bring that out. As a solo traveller, I like that vibe a lot. Stunna probably won't get it though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2020)

Borat 2: B-

It had some really funny moments, but it honestly felt that half of the time, the people Borat encounters were catching on to the hoax and were playing for the camera. They did get Rudy get though. 

Pence looked f@cking pissed when Borat crashed his speech.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2020)

Borat actor has bad politics.  But he’s actually pretty funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2020)

The Eiger Sanction: B-/B

The Clint Eastwood movie where he climbs the alps. The mountain climbing scenes are very good, but the movie does sometimes feel like it's stalling to get there -- not that it's ever bad or dull. It definitely is a little... problematic... though. Sexism, racism, homophobia... this movie arguably has them all, lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2020)

Basic: B

The final twist was a bit much, but I thought this was a fun mystery thriller -- negative reviews be damned.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 19, 2020)

Im watching Greenland, it is gooddamn good.the tense etc. ill rate it when i finish it


----------



## wibisana (Dec 20, 2020)

Greenland
9/10
great movie. 
i love the tense, heck the MC actually get a character ark, that was special, i love the depictions of many selfless hero over here. not much disaster movie you got people who is very selfless


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 20, 2020)

*Klaus (2019)*
I never got around to seeing it when it first came out, but 'tis the season, so I figured that I may as well. _Klaus_ was a labor of love with some gorgeous art and animation holding up an easy to predict plot including such cliches as the bratty protagonist who grows into a better person, the love interest who almost immediately falls for him once we hit a certain check point despite her earlier antagonism, the moment when the perfidy of the protagonist is revealed to his new friends, and that's just for starters. Still, cliches are cliches because they work, and in the end, it's all about the execution. It's done decently enough, and there are clever touches in the art design and the explanations given for the origins behind the Santa Claus legend, although this is probably not going down as a great movie.

A minor quibble I have stems from certain little details that suggest wanting to be "hip with it" where the musical score will suddenly bring in modern music, which kind of disrupts the fairy tale flow of things. Also, that scene where Jesper comes up with the naughty list goes on for too long with an awkward choice of music. It should have just cut right after he talks the kid out of trying anything with the snowball without reveling too much in the mic drop moment.

It's a decent watch that's more about the visuals than anything, but you could do much worse for getting into the holiday spirit.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 25, 2020)

Soul 2020. Boredom Fest.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 25, 2020)

@Ennoea

I will be bingeing Kim Ki Duk's movies that I haven't watched.


*Human, Space, Time and Human

6/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2020)

The Quick and the Dead: B

An odd movie. It has a lot of great stuff about it. A strong cast, good production values, an exciting story and lots of style -- both Sam Raimi's and a tribute to Sergio Leone's. But for some reason, it doesn't click as well as it should. At times, the editing suggests a lot of plot was edited out and had to rushed through in post. Other times, Raimi's style is somewhat out of place and distracting. Yet I was entertained. Keith David has to have the best retort ever.

"How do you spell it?"
"... Correctly."

Also, Sharon Stone is surprisingly good. Leonardo DiCaprio is good in a meaty supporting role, but he looks so young that Stone starts to look like a cougar in their love scenes together. That was a little uncomfortable to watch, lol. He was 21, but looks 15. Oddly, she was about 40... but looks like she's in her mid 20's, lol.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2020)

White Hunter Black Heart: A-

A Clint Eastwood movie that's loosely based on the production of "The African Queen", with Eastwood playing eccentric director John Huston. Despite it being one of his few flops, this was one of his best performances. If you like movies about movies... and this specific genre is growing on me... definitely give this a look. 

It is strange how this parallels "The Other Side of the Wind" in certain ways, with Huston even playing the lead in that movie.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 28, 2020)

The Notebook. Zero stars. 
The Family Man. Was okay. 3 stars. 
Trading Places. Haven't laughed once. Zero stars. 
Sinbad 2003. Nice for kids. 5 stars.


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2020)

Djomla said:


> Trading Places. Haven't laughed once. Zero stars.



what the hell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2020)

One of my favorite laugh out loud moments comes from "Trading Places", where he tries to shoot himself, but only gets an empty click, so he tosses it away -- only for it to go off in the background.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 29, 2020)

*The Lady from Shanghai (1947)*
This famous film noir made by Orson Welles stars him and his wife at the time (they finalized the divorce by the time it came out), Rita Hayworth, is honestly one of the stranger movies of its genre. Welles affects a questionable Irish brogue playing the extremely Irish-sounding Michael O'Hara, who finds himself getting caught in a dangerous social circle formed by the questionably helpless Elsa (Hayworth), her crippled husband, Arthur Bannister (Everett Sloane), the erratic George Grisby (Glenn Anders), and private dick Sidney Broome (Ted de Corsia).

I'll be frank when I say that it becomes increasingly difficult to keep track of what schemes are going on, the creative license used in the approach to California's law code and court system is questionable, and the script itself is defined by overwrought cynicism. However, there is a real sense of confusion and dread that percolates everything, and Welles shows signs of the traits that would define his later work, namely the use of overlapping conversations and discombobulating switches in perspective within a scene through editing. The famous climax in the hall of mirrors itself is the culmination of the tension and surrealism that have been building up to that point.

Definitely a must-see for Welles fans and film noir afficionados, although everyone else might find the damn thing more perplexing than anything.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 1, 2021)

WonderWoman84
you can actually remove wonderwoman and the story will fits into Goosebumps episode.
6/10 or 6.5 if i am being generous


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2021)

Noriko's Dinner Table: B-

A sequel to "Suicide Club", but it's cut from a very different cloth, being much more of an artsy drama than the quirky horror thriller that it predecessor was -- although both explore a lot of the same themes. 

Eh... I was surprisingly invested considering the running time, but the best way to describe this is having a conversation with someone who's rambling and spouting a lot of nonsense, but hidden underneath that is something genuinely profound. 

What frustrates me about both this and "Suicide Club" though is that they do strike a nerve that resonates with me, but both fail to provide satisfactory endings. This one stung much more because it's over 2 and a half hours, so the ending needed to land that much more.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 9, 2021)

They are attempts at cult films, and Suicide Club came closer to making it.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 12, 2021)

*Yesteday 7/10*
its fun little film, bit unrealistic that he got away with losing money for that recording company, bt i like the spirit


----------



## wibisana (Jan 14, 2021)

Tokyo Godfathers
im watching it but i have to say something about it
the translady who really want to keep the baby is just stupid
she is homeless, who barely can feed herself, why she insist not going to the cops and give the baby there. 

aside that, i get the xmas spirit from the movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2021)

Ad Astra: B/B+

Even though I heard complaints that it was too slow, I thought the pacing worked. You really feel like the story is building up to something, even if the pay-off is more personal than epic. I still thought it worked though, as the acting was just so good and I liked the character development. The special effects are very impressive too, with some great world building on display. 

I did feel like one tangent within the story was a little too unintentionally comical though (space monkeys!!!). That really took me out of the experience.

 I've heard comparisons to "Apocalypse Now", which... yeah, I get that... But if you like more 'adult science fiction' (a term I roll my eyes at), this is definitely for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2021)

Jojo Rabbit: A-

The movie made me laugh and even tear up a bit. Love the vibrant color scheme too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wibisana (Jan 22, 2021)

Bad Boys for life
7/10 maybe 6.5
its funny, doesnt make sense in many parts
its like they put comedy 1st and action later. the think i cant get over the most is that machine gun bike, with no ammo it can shoot that many bullets lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2021)

My Neighbor Totoro: B

Not really my cup of tea... and those facial expressions were often unsettling, but I definitely see its appeal


----------



## wibisana (Jan 22, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> My Neighbor Totoro: B
> 
> Not really my cup of tea... and those facial expressions were often unsettling, but I definitely see its appeal


kiki delivery service is a nice movie. especialy if you ever start new life, like when move out of parent's to uni or working


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2021)

The Little Things: B

It was pretty good, albeit a little longer than it needed to be. Like everyone else says, it's not very original, but I thought the execution was solid and that's arguably more important.

The Lego Movie 2: B-

It was OK. It had enough funny moments to be worth it and the animation was excellent, but it definitely had a feeling of being... I dunno... manufactured? It was lacking the heart of its predecessor, even if it had all the polish.

Detective Pikachu: B-

Isn't it funny how everyone thought this movie was going to be good and the Sonic movie was going to be bad, but people ended up liking "Sonic" and mostly being indifferent to this. "Detective Pikachu" is still pretty cute and amusing. The effects were mostly good too, but the story was so predictable that I found myself getting annoyed at the obvious red herrings. It also sometimes seemed padded out. I'd describe this as harmless fluff.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2021)

The Man Who Would be King: B-

Sean Connery and Michael Caine are as loveable as they are loathable here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2021)

The Little Things 

It's a fine movie to put on when you're bored, but not really one that'll stay in your memory banks for very long. Kinda proves that casting isn't everything. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 and man, fuck these Zodiac- type movies where the killer is never seen nor caught


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Little Things
> 
> It's a fine movie to put on when you're bored, but not really one that'll stay in your memory banks for very long. Kinda proves that casting isn't everything.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It is technically possible that he was the killer, but yeah, ambiguity is trendy right now. 




Get Carter: A

It's very bleak. Michael Caine's character is seemingly a noble demon, but as the story progresses, you start to get the impression that he's hardly better than the people he's hunting. While it could've left me cold, the movie is just so well made that it didn't.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 nah, there's too much subtext that goes against him being the killer. They even made Denzel character buy the young cop a red barrette so that he doesn't experience the same guilt that crippled him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2021)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> nah, there's too much subtext that goes against him being the killer. They even made Denzel character buy the young cop a red barrette so that he doesn't experience the same guilt that crippled him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The red barrette just means they couldn't find proof he was guilty. That's just once again, part of the ambiguity. Admittedly the movie is already fading from my memory, but was the girl's body even found?

I don't know if I necessarily think he's the killer myself, but he definitely was showing signs of at best, being a sociopath. At worst, a serial killer. But every hint or clue is matched with a counter one, like the witness obviously thinking it might be him... but her opinion being contaminated because she saw him in cuffs. But once again, the whole point is the ambiguity of it, which is why the movie ends without either adding a body or indicating the murders have stopped. If he's definitely guilty, there's no drama. If he's not, it significantly lessons the sympathy we're supposed to feel for the leads. But we don't know, so can come to our own conclusions.





So....

Cats (2019): F

I goaded my sister into watching this because I thought her reactions would be funny, even though I knew it would be bad. In the end, the reverse happened. She found my reactions to be funny. I was so bored, annoyed and confused throughout most of this. Even now, I'm not sure I understand it. The visual effects are as bonkers as everyone said. Sometimes they're awful, other times they're good -- but in an uncanny valley kind of way that makes them kind of bad. The music for the most part did nothing for me because there was so little narrative that they all felt kind of empty. 

But I have to admit, Jennifer Hudson singing "Memories" was powerful. That made me shed a tear.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2021)

Ponyo: A-

Whoa, the animation in this was simply breathtaking -- even by Hayao Miyazaki standards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2021)

Is WandaVision good guys?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2021)

Bill and Ted Face the Music: B

Wow, I was pleasantly surprised by this. Not laugh out loud hilarious, but almost always amusing and it feels like both a natural sequel to the first two without... feeling like it belongs in the 1990's.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2021)

Alice in Borderland

It's watchable, but the plot and characters are quite thin. 

6.5/10


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 15, 2021)

Cross another one off my bucket list, I finally watched

*Top Gun (1986)*
Directed by Tony Scott but masterminded by blockbuster producers Don Simpson and Jerry Bruckheimer, this smash hit popularized the Air Force, solidified Tom Cruise's status as a movie star, and inspired Quentin Tarantino to ruminate on its unintentionally (?) homoerotic undertones.

It's not a great movie by any means. The characters are thinly written and predictable in their arcs, the romantic subplot is given an awkward pseudo-montage sequence in the middle of the movie punctuated by Berlin's 'Take My Breath Away' (itself briefly interrupted by (Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay) to make sure we see Maverick make it with someone who is not a dude (to say nothing of the questionable writing and chemistry of Cruise and Kelly McGillis or the questionable power dynamic), and there's not much of a plot. The character of Iceman (Val Kilmer) seems awfully lacking in stoicism both in and out of the cockpit (so why the call sign?), and emotional beats are not followed through with enough time or substance (although there is some hint of depth in the relationship between Maverick and his RIO, Goose (Anthony Edwards)). Even the flight sequences are not that spectacular despite the presence of real fighter aircraft and actual military pilots flying them since the camera can only capture so much at a time from certain angles and there's so much cutting that it's often hard to keep track of where the planes are relative to each other.

I didn't think that much of it, even if the soundtrack was catchy and certain sequences pretty neat to look at. Still, it's another iconic picture off my list.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 17, 2021)

Watched The Breadwinner.

Pretty good movie. Animation is top notch, and it tells a story in an authentic setting of oppression, survival, and violence. The little moments of humor between the main character and her old classmate were also nice.


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 19, 2021)

Kuromaku said:


> Cross another one off my bucket list, I finally watched
> 
> *Top Gun (1986)*
> Directed by Tony Scott but masterminded by blockbuster producers Don Simpson and Jerry Bruckheimer, this smash hit popularized the Air Force, solidified Tom Cruise's status as a movie star, and inspired Quentin Tarantino to ruminate on its unintentionally (?) homoerotic undertones.
> ...


^  must watch @ everyone  one of the best movies ever made .


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2021)

Space Sweepers: B

A South Korean science fiction/action/adventure. It was fun. 

Disaster Artist: B-

The movie didn't grip me as much as I thought it would, even though it definitely has some great moments and James Franco is excellent. I think my problems with it were primarily

-- I've recently seen "Dolemite is my Name", which is almost identically structured in broad strokes. I know this was made first, but I most certainly would've liked this more had I watched it first (and I might've liked "Dolemite" a little less)

-- The movie can't really decide whether Tommy is worthy of our sympathy or not.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 19, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Disaster Artist: B-
> 
> The movie didn't grip me as much as I thought it would, even though it definitely has some great moments and James Franco is excellent. I think my problems with it were primarily
> 
> ...



Have you read the book? I haven't seen the film adaptation, but the book had me alternating between hysterics, pathos, and genuine paranoia over Tommy's antics.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2021)

Kuromaku said:


> Have you read the book? I haven't seen the film adaptation, but the book had me alternating between hysterics, pathos, and genuine paranoia over Tommy's antics.



No, but I really want to now. I have a friend who read it and said that the movie only captured a fraction of the madness behind the real story.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 20, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> ^ must watch @ everyone one of the best movies ever made .


pretty sure everyone have seen it, it is mainstream movie anyway not some cult movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2021)

Juda and The Black Messiah

About as formulaic as you would expect. But well acted and paced. As well as a story that I'm glad was told.

A-

One Night in Miami

Really good story about the possible conversations that was had when 4 key figures in the civil rights era come together to debate their place in history.

B+


----------



## wibisana (Feb 21, 2021)

Dora Live Action Movie
solid 7 or 7.5 / 10
fun nice movie.
michael Pena is funny, 

what i didnt like is diego's innactivity. i mean he is also explorer, but become skinny and back seating on Dora.

overall i enjoyed it


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 21, 2021)

I liked Dora and the Lost City of Gold a  lot as well. I'm not familiar with the cartoon at all, so I can't say anything about how close it is to the source material, but it was really fun. I'm a sucker for anything Indiana Jones inspired, and this was clearly that. Fun stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2021)

Looker: C+

A relatively obscure Michael Crichton movie. It has some interesting ideas and visuals, to where you can almost see a good movie lurking in here. But it feels like it went through a ringer in the editing room. Some characters' decisions don't make a lot of sense. In fact, I don't think they really explained why the models were being murdered.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 21, 2021)

Just finished Ernest and Celestine.

Fug, it was a very cute movie. Ugh. I just wanna hug a big bear and a small mouse now/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2021)

Death Note: L: Change the World - B-

The story is an overcrowded mess, but I did enjoy the character of L. The movie has its moments, even though it's nowhere near as good as the first two films.


----------



## Djomla (Mar 11, 2021)

Raya and the Last Dragon - Meh, watching trailers I expected more. Art was awesome, as always. 

Coming 2 America. Just no.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2021)

The Ipcress File: A-

The movie does run out of steam by the finale, but it's still a good conclusion to a great spy thriller. I loved the witty dialogue and suspenseful interactions. Harry Palmer is an interesting alternate to James Bond -- bad-ass and sharp, but not necessarily the most dangerous person in the game. Michael Caine does a great job at conveying fear, without ruining the mystique of the character,


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2021)

Murder, my Sweet: A-/A


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2021)

Detective Chinatown: B-

It was high energy, but to the point of being a little too loud for my tastes. Nevertheless, it had enough amusing moments to keep me entertained. There was one dramatic reveal that I still don't get why it had to be there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2021)

Detective Chinatown 2: C/C+

It is pretty amusing seeing what other countries think of your own country, especially when there's tensions between the nations. I wasn't really bothered by the questionable depiction of the U.S though, as we do the same shit. The movie maintains a lot of the high energy, but the story is a mess and there aren't as many amusing moments. I do like the two leads together though. The Uncle is annoying, but they do play off each-other pretty well.


----------



## Djomla (Mar 19, 2021)

Snyder's cut. 3/10

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Mar 19, 2021)

Snydercut 4/10

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 19, 2021)

it is thta bad? im starting to watch JL SC


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Mar 19, 2021)

wibisana said:


> it is thta bad? im starting to watch JL SC


It's not 'that bad' if you are talking about 'that bad' is that bad actually. I just have high standards. It's less trash than 2017 at least


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2021)

Snydercut: 6/10


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 21, 2021)

*Three Outlaw Samurai (1964)*
Directed by Hideo Gosha, this cinematic prequel to an old Japanese television series manages to set itself apart from Kurosawa-style films of its genre through its emphasis on cynicism and kinetic camera movements versus the old master's wry and poetic approach. A ronin by the name of Sakon Shiba (Tetsuro Tamba, playing a part that evokes Toshiro Mifune) finds himself wandering into a dispute between the local magistrate and the peasants of the villages he oversees. During this adventure filled with disappointment, betrayal, and questions of honor, he will come across the sardonic anti-hero Einosuke Kikyo (Mikijiro Hira) and the simple but good-hearted Kyojuro Sakura (Isamu Nagato). The performances may be a bit hammy by modern standards, and the romantic bits overwrought and unnecessary, but for the most part, it's a tightly-packed tale that culminates in some very memorable moments.

It's a seemingly simple story filled with little twists and turns that manages to remain entertaining without wasting your time (it's only a little over 90 minutes long). Definitely worth watching if you love a classic _chanbara_.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2021)

Snyder cut:7/10

More cohesive, but at the same time soulless .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2021)

*Coming to America*

Been a long time since I sat down to this. Very fun movie from beginning to end. This is my favorite era in Eddie Murphy's career. Before he decided to go full goofball..until finally goofing himself out of a career. My main gripe is the romance element felt really rushed and thin.

8/10

*Coming 2 America*

*Sigh*

This really didn't need to made. 30 year wait just to tell the same jokes? But now it has to fit the modern --more socially conscious era.  The writing is very basic for this movie and overall..it's forgettable.

4/10


----------



## wibisana (Mar 21, 2021)

JL snyder cut, 7/10

i didnt hate it. tho admitedly it needs like hour to get to the part i like. many problem i shared in the comic movie sections


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 24, 2021)

*Cluny Brown (1946)*
Ernst Lubitsch's last completed film is a comedy of manners set in a prewar England of 1938 (and given its focus on class distinctions and behavior, one can't help but in some ways compare it to Renoir's more cynical _The Rules of the Game_). The titular character (Jennifer Jones) is a somewhat quirky, at times indecisive, and somewhat spontaneous sort who finds herself not knowing her place in the regimented society of Britain at the time, filled seemingly to the brim with vapid upper-class twits, pretentiously respectable middle-class folk, and oddly snobbish members of the working class eager to perpetuate a rigidly ridiculous system. Her romantic counterpart is the Czech writer/philosopher Belinski (Charles Boyer), himself a fish out of water, though prone to skillful displays of sponging off his wealthier associates and such observations on the desire to perhaps change things up from feeding nuts to squirrels in the park by feeding squirrels to the nuts (somehow that last bit makes a lot more sense than you would think).

Despite the many plays at sexual mores and double entendres (know that the Hays Code was in full effect) signature to Lubitsch's work, there is here, as in _Ninotchka_, a darker set of undertones that come from knowing what was to come for the characters, although things do get a bit too on the nose (still, the war was fresh in everyone's mind at the time, and Lubitsch had left Europe behind during the rise of the Nazis). One also has to appreciate the little sparks of life the characters major and minor have, with little tics and moments serving to add depth to what could have been flat bit players.

It's a charming little romantic comedy directed with the sort of delicate Lubitsch touch that others in the genre have tried but not quite succeeded in truly imitating. While not my favorite of his works (that honor would go to _The Little Shop Around the Corner_, with _To Be or Not to Be _and _Heaven Can Wait _tying for second place among the movies I've seen thus far), _Cluny Brown _is certainly worth seeing if you enjoy a classic romantic comedy done in a style perhaps lost to time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2021)

Greenland: B+

A surprisingly good disaster movie that's both exciting and intense. Gerard Butler is actually a really good actor, who just often seems to get saddled with undemanding roles, but he's given a lot to do here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Mar 30, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Greenland: B+
> 
> A surprisingly good disaster movie that's both exciting and intense. Gerard Butler is actually a really good actor, who just often seems to get saddled with undemanding roles, but he's given a lot to do here.


one of my fave movie due to my bias on apocalyptic and disaster movie in general.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2021)

Battle in Outer Space: B-

An Ishiro Honda science fiction flick. The characters are dull and I thought most of it was cheesy, but the finale does showcase some pretty impressive special effects... and not just by 1959 standards...

I was amused to hear King Ghidorah's theme play. Akira Ifukube did the score and he often recycled his tracks, so apparently Ghidorah's theme came from this.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 4, 2021)

*Beverly Hills Cop (1984)*
I'd seen this before at least twenty years ago, so much memory of it was hazy at best. Still, since it was the movie that confirmed Eddie Murphy's movie star status and has an iconic theme song, I figured that it was best to revisit it.

First things first, you can tell that this was a Bruckheimer-Simpson production because of just how over the top the opening car chase is. In fact, I'm surprised no one brings it up more when going over spectacular chases given all the havoc the truck being chased wreaks (the cliche of a produce stand getting smashed up gets taken up a notch by having a pickup truck carrying said produce get smashed).

After that, it takes a bit for the movie to find its footing since it's not all that funny and you can see the plot coming from a mile away, but once Murphy's Axel Foley, a charming trickster combining modern urban street smarts and old-school picaresque charisma, begins interacting with the Beverly Hills Police Department, it becomes a fun mix of action and comedy. Bonus points also go to the local authorities being reasonable and quite open to helping once they realize Foley's a decent fellow, a departure from what you'd expect from the continually obstructive characters of that type in a lot of other stories (in fact, one wonders if the helpfulness of the village police at the end of _Hot Fuzz_ was a reference to this).

It's a well done action-comedy about a fish out of water hero with a catchy leitmotif, and definitely worth a watch if you haven't seen it before.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2021)

*Accepted*

Entertaining movie, despite Blake Lively's terrible acting.

7.5/10


----------



## wibisana (Apr 8, 2021)

Bird box. solid 8 (maybe 7.5 or 7, if i an nor biased for such apocaliptic story.

good story all around almot great. tho the ending is very book-like ending. like happily ever after ending


----------



## wibisana (Apr 13, 2021)

upside down
im rewatching it. i remember liking it when i was younger but now damn, the visual the scenery was really good.

it was solid 7 back then
i'll edit and update after finish this rewatch

update.
i dont hate it, despite problems, it was good time to watch it


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2021)

Arizona: B-

Fun little indy thriller with a cast mostly comprised of comedians (Danny McBride, Seth Rogen, among others), who turn in really good performances. It's short and moves well. I also liked the setting, but it the daughter character was f@cking insufferable and I hated how many times that the heroes had the villain dead to rights, but never thought of finishing him off or taking his gun whenever they knocked him down.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 13, 2021)

*Knives Out (2019)*
Coming on the heels of his divisive take on _Star Wars_ (I confess to not being a fan), Rian Johnson wrote an directed his own take on an old-school whodunnit complete with a cast of well-known actors to populate the list of suspects. Granted, my own exposure to this sort of film complete with a drawing room detective's summation is limited to modern nods to the genre (e.g. _Detective Conan_) or parodies (e.g. _Murder by Death_). I watched it with my mother, who said it kind of reminded her of Agatha Christie, and with its colorful cast and a detective who, similar to Poirot, appears to be playing up his Kentucky-fried mannerisms and accent (Daniel Craig), it does evoke that feel. Ana de Armas, while not bad, overdoes the doe-eyed victim of circumstance with a quirky inability to swallow down her own lies. Sometimes a story can feel like it's overdoing its attempts at presenting a poor victim of circumstance to the point where you almost root against them out of spite. The victim (Christopher Plummer) is not all that sympathetic himself despite the movie wanting him to be seen as such by virtue of his poorly thought-out plans. There are also some minor bits alluding to modern Internet politics that will certainly not age well.

I thought it was all right. I wasn't wowed, but it entertained me enough.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 13, 2021)

*Tenet* — 5/10

It tries a bit too hard, I lost interest about halfway in but powered through the rest of the film. Hands down my least favorite Nolan film to date.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

Stringer said:


> *Tenet* — 5/10
> 
> It tries a bit too hard, I lost interest about halfway in but powered through the rest of the film. Hands down my least favorite Nolan film to date.



Pretentious garbage that tries to shame you for not comprehending a convoluted boring shitty narrative that is told through extremely inaudible dialogue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Apr 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Pretentious garbage that tries to shame you for not comprehending a convoluted boring shitty narrative that is told through extremely inaudible dialogue.


Truly the height of concept over substance, the inversion technology and its mechanics aren't fully explored, at the same time he reveals so little about the characters that you don't particularly feel invested into their journey either

And the audio... yeah, that's becoming a recurrent issue in his movies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

Stringer said:


> Truly the height of concept over substance, the inversion technology and its mechanics aren't fully explored, at the same time he reveals so little about the characters that you don't particularly care/feel invested into their journey either
> 
> And the audio... that's becoming a recurrent issue in his movies



I think Nolan's concept, or version of the concept itself, is poor. Since everything already happened in the movie, there's barely any tension regarding the big apocalyptic event. There were no visual cues on the impact of what was going on. There was only room for one twist that is seen a billion years away, just for this story to make sense. Midway through the movie, you find yourself just wishing for it end already. Maybe the setting should've been different. Something more abstract with a visible terrain so the audience can comprehend the impact of everything that's happening. Main reason why Inception worked is because each dream sequence was extremely different from each other leading to the many cuts in the final and how everything impacted each other. The movie literally had spy sequence, car chase, and call of duty sequence with some backwards imagery in between with only the inaudible dialogue there to tell us what's going on. 

In contrast, you can watch Inception on mute and still kinda grasp what's going in. This one was hard to follow WITH subtitles.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2021)

Sleuth (1972) - A

I absolutely loved this, a mystery set in one location and only having two principal actors (Michael Caine and Laurence Olivier). It's not necessarily for everyone, as it's a little lengthy and the performances are broad enough that modern audiences especially might find jarring. Bit I thought it all worked. There is one twist that's very easy to see coming, but it's surrounded by so many other reveals that I didn't care and I thought it moved at a fast pace. The dialogue is snappy and the performances are powerful. The music also has the right blend of sinister and playfulness. I thought this was great and wish it was more readily available. 

Somehow, the apparently inferior remake with Jude Law and Michael Caine (now playing the Laurence Olivier part) is easier to get a copy of. 

Funeral in Berlin: B

The sequel to "The Ipcress File". It's pretty good too for a lot of the same reasons the first one was, although it's one of those cases where everyone has the skill to make a compelling sequel, but the spark of inspiration seems lacking.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 22, 2021)

@Mider T 
do you watch Mighty Duck the series?
it is 'charming'


----------



## wibisana (Apr 22, 2021)

whoops wrong thread lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2021)

wibisana said:


> @Mider T
> do you watch Mighty Duck the series?
> it is 'charming'


Nah


----------



## wibisana (Apr 23, 2021)

mighty Ducks 3 is way better than 2nd one

inside the tricks, pranks hijing they added to the movie there was a great story in the 3rd

story about moving on, about growing up, about accepting change and be optimist.


the 2nd movie is just kid movie, not much story is told in there.

when i was a kid, i dont get the 3rd movie, i hate because Bombay didnt coach them but now, rewatching it as adult i realise how much potential this movie had. it wasnt really realized but it still there


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 27, 2021)

Man, *Nobody* was such a cool film. It's written by Derek Kolstad (John Wick) and it really shows, because it's very John Wick-esque throughout. But it's starring none other than Bob Odenkirk who is phenomenal in the role as the more than badass Hutch "Nobody" Mansell. Fantastic entertainment from beginning to end.

8,5/10


----------



## Djomla (May 1, 2021)

Mortal Kombat 2021. Some good action, overall nothing special.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2021)

Da 5 Bloods: B-/B

I thought it was really good until they introduced more of the "Treasure of Sierra Madre" elements, as I didn't buy how the characters started turning on each-other. But there are some really powerful moments in terms of sheer emotion and I dug how it also served as a bit of a African American history lesson in parts. Spike Lee's movies tend to be very hit or miss for me because the message sometimes feels at odds with the story, but I thought it worked here.


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2021)

*Nobody*

John Wick meets Taken.

7.5/10


----------



## Djomla (May 2, 2021)

Michell vs Machines. Boring as fuck. Couldn't get past their first attempt to apply the shut down code.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 3, 2021)

*How to Sleep (1935)*
This Academy Award-winning short film was an early example of comedic how-to shorts (my favorites in the genre including Goofy Gymnastics and How To Not Get Your Ass Kicked by the Police). Directed by Nick Grinde, but written by and starring Robert Benchley, _HtS_ may seem a bit dry and almost quaint by today's more technically polished and ebullient standards, but it avoids being too slow and isn't so long that it wears out its welcome. It's worth a look if you're seeking a chuckle.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 3, 2021)

Tenet: B

It isn't Nolan's best work, but I kind of think the backlash reflects everyone's unusually high expectations for him. Because I saw it on the small screen, I used subtitles to combat the complaints about the audio. I took awhile to figure out what the inversion stuff actually meant and the rules of it, but I figured it out over time and the action scenes were cool because of it.

I did think the movie ran a little bit too long and relied a bit much on explaining science that most viewers won't understand. But I thought it was still compelling and fun.


----------



## wibisana (May 4, 2021)

Without remorse
ok.
6.5 / 10

M B Jordan is cool action star. movie lacks on direction and other parts tho


----------



## wibisana (May 8, 2021)

searching (2019)
5 minutes in it already a tearjerker lol
ill rate when i finished


update
feels good movie, i kind of love it. 8/10
being IRL dad gave me the relatable of scary feeling, what if my daughter went missing.
what a emotional roller coaster.

idk why i am missing a lot of good movies lol.. i only mainly watched mainstream movie and never got the chance to watch very good "indie" movie


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2021)

I watched "Sadako 3D"... it might've been fun to watch in 3D, but on its own it's pretty bad.


----------



## Karasu (May 8, 2021)

3:10 to Yuma - I like it.


----------



## Pilaf (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2021)

*Law Abiding Citizen*

Surprisingly good.

9/10


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 9, 2021)

Karasu said:


> 3:10 to Yuma - I like it.



The original Delmer Daves movie from 1957 or 2007 remake? Both versions are amazing btw.


----------



## Karasu (May 10, 2021)

Uncle Acid said:


> The original Delmer Daves movie from 1957 or 2007 remake? Both versions are amazing btw.



The remake.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 12, 2021)

*Delicatessen (1991)*
This odd little film takes what appears to be a post-apocalyptic setting (with a look that evokes post-WW2 France) traditionally set aside from grim dramas, and then proceeds to hand the viewer an off-kilter dark comedy with little bits of horror sprinkled in. Directed by Jean-Pierre Jeunet and Marc Caro, the film details life in an apartment block situated above the titular delicatessen (although it might actually be a butcher's shop) owned and operated by the landlord, Clapet (Jean-Claude Dreyfus), who has decided to invoke the spirit of Sweeney Todd by slaughtering and cutting up long pork supplied via whichever poor drifter winds up applying for a job there (the locals themselves are aware of and partake in this, having grown desperate for any sort of sustenance). Enter Louison (Dominique Pinon), a former circus clown down on his luck who proves good with his otherwise hapless hands and falls in love with the landlord's kindhearted daughter Julie (Marie-Laure Dougnac). Of course, there's more going on in the background of not only the greater world, but within the apartment itself, which is occupied by a stock of fascinatingly colorful characters. Grotesque, oftentimes bizarre, and funny in its weird way (with an emphasis on slapstick straight out of an earlier era), _Delicatessen_ is memorable enough to stick with you and just the right length not to leave you bored with the novelty of what you've witnessed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (May 16, 2021)

World War Z. Never saw it before. It's an okay popcorn kill some time movie. Didn't bore me for a moment.


----------



## Yasha (May 17, 2021)

*Blood Diamond

7.2/10


Predestination

7/10*


----------



## Kuromaku (May 17, 2021)

*Mystery Men (1999)*
The movie that first introduced Smash Mouth's "All Star" to the world was a loose adaptation of Bob Burden's somewhat obscure _Flaming Carrot Comics_ that doubled as a parody of popular conceptions of superhero comics and films at the time. Given how long since I'd last seen it, this seemed an opportunity to  look at it a second time with older eyes.

The first thing you notice is just how late 90s it is. Aside from the music and casting, there's the cinematography and production design. It's basically an even more exaggerated version of _Batman & Robin_ mixed with _Blade Runner_, complete with ridiculously zoomed in closeups and garish colors.

The cast itself does its job, although not all of the performances work. Geoffrey Rush puts on a fun performance as the diabolically insane Casanova Frankenstein (that's the character's actual name). Meanwhile, William H. Macy, Wes Studi, and Tom Waits (!) play their parts memorably. However, the misfire is Ben Stiller's Mr. Furious. Conceived as a parody of dark and edgy antiheroes, Stiller and the script overdo the ridiculousness and insecurity, and it would have benefited the movie to have him tone things down a bit to make him a character worth rooting for. To be fair though, I got tired of Stiller's cinematic persona some years back.

What else stands out though is how oddly cut up the story is. Scenes come and go in ways that make it feel less like a coherently-told tale and more like a series of sketches. Character arcs appear set up but proceed not to go anywhere or get truncated.

Is it a bad film? I wouldn't consider it such, given that it does have some clever and funny bits, although it's a heavily flawed one. Despite its cast and concept, it's not all that memorable a movie, so you're not missing anything not seeing it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2021)

Those Who Wish Me Dead: B

It's a pretty fun action-thriller. I had forgotten how good of an action star Angelina Jolie could be, as she's sexy in a distinct way, convincing as a bad-ass, can act for the dramatic scenes and has a repertoire with the entire cast. Everyone is really good, from the kid (who is not annoying!) to Jon Bernthal (who really resembles Fred Ward here) to even Tyler Perry (who is just a cameo). I really liked how the movie humanized the villains (Nicholas Hoult and Aiden Gillen). They're monsters... who also complain about budget cuts in their bloody business and have a genuine bond. You don't sympathize with them at all, but their rants about their bosses was relatable. 

The action was pretty thrilling. I liked the stunts and the fire didn't just feel like a CGI effect. 

A lot of people have complained that this is just a routine thriller, but I disagree... or at least that side of the story didn't bother me. I guess you just don't see these kinds of movies much anymore, as it's structured like a 1990's thriller. I felt more nostalgic than critical.

But the real flaw is that it's kind of disjointed. I felt like there were two or three movies rolled up into one. You have the villains going through their own obstacles that have little to do with our protagonist. In fact, they don't even know of her existence until around the 3rd act. Most of the movie seemed dedicated to them terrorizing Bernthal's character and his pregnant wife -- who admittedly is the real VIP of the movie. I would've been content with the story focusing on HER efforts to protect the child, but because the focus is not supposed to be on her, it just sort of distracts from what is supposed to be the real conflict. 

It's strange, as it's a flaw... and yet all two or three of those supposed movies that were rolled up into one were really good themselves, so it's not like I was ever left bored or unsatisfied. It's definitely more of an HBO Max kind of experience in overall quality, although I'm sure the fire effects would've been stunning on the big screen.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2021)

Sleuth (the remake): C+

It's interesting how Michael Caine is now playing the Laurence Olivier role, with Jude Law now filling his old shoes. Both actors are great and their banter was mostly good, albeit sometimes alienatingly vulgar. The first half is mostly the same as the original, albeit with some of the characterization being removed (more on this later). I wasn't sure I liked the aesthetic, which is very... cold and digital... but at least it was different in a way that was part of the new films identity. The original aesthetic probably wouldn't have worked this time.

The movie is about HALF the running-time of the original though, so the ending was quite different in a way I found to be simply less compelling. Lots of yelling. The mind games ceased feeling like mind games and more like characters behaving foolishly. The ending was very unsatisfying. The parts of the characterization that were removed weren't technically necessary, as the writing found other ways of filling the gaps, but once again... the new material wasn't as compelling...

Not a terrible remake, but not a great one either.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2021)

Army of the Dead: B (probably)


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2021)

Boss Level: B

This was fun.


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2021)

*The Housemaid*

One of the best cinematography I have seen. Every scene is an art. It's better than The Handmaiden.

8.5/10


----------



## Djomla (May 24, 2021)

Army of the dead. Bit too long, but a fun watch. Nice soundtrack. I never really liked zombie movies, always avoided them, but now I saw this one and WWZ and I enjoyed both. Funny thing, life. 

Question. Never saw Saw. Does the whole movie take place in a room/building?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2021)

Djomla said:


> Army of the dead. Bit too long, but a fun watch. Nice soundtrack. I never really liked zombie movies, always avoided them, but now I saw this one and WWZ and I enjoyed both. Funny thing, life.
> 
> Question. Never saw Saw. Does the whole movie take place in a room/building?



No, most of it does. I think there is only one scene that takes place outdoors, but it's not all within a single location -- just mostly in one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (May 27, 2021)

Gamera 2006

really cool movie, 8/10. i can appreciate the practical effect


----------



## Djomla (May 28, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> No, most of it does. I think there is only one scene that takes place outdoors, but it's not all within a single location -- just mostly in one.



Thanks, man. 


Saw Wrath of Man. I like Ritchie's movies. They are fun to kill some time and not get bored. This one was definitely done in a darker tone. Still, it is watchable. 

Plan to watch Cruella and Running Scared tomorrow. 

Anybody knows movies similar to Running Scared? Beside Lethal Weapon?


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 28, 2021)

I tried army of the dead but turned it off after 20 minutes. I don't know what's happened to snyder.


----------



## Djomla (May 29, 2021)

Cruella is a cringe bullshit. At least first 20 minutes of it. Couldn't get past that. 

Instead of Running Sacred I decided to watch Mortdecai. Maybe I'm just a sucker for bad movies but I giggled all the way through it. Funny movie to kill some time.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 30, 2021)

Long time no see @MartialHorror

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 31, 2021)

Yo Yasha.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I tried army of the dead but turned it off after 20 minutes. I don't know what's happened to snyder.


My main gripe is that it could've been cut by 20 minutes.  But it's actually one of the better zombie movies I've seen. (Only a handful are good anyway)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 31, 2021)

Hi Gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2021)

Hi speedy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2021)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Long time no see @MartialHorror



yo.

Watched Carnosaur yet?


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 2, 2021)

Anyone here seen *The World to Come *_(2020) _yet? It's sad to see it go overlooked so much as I seriously believe it to be inch-perfect.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 3, 2021)

Migthy Ducks the series S1. love it, a lot of minor problem, but eventually it is enjoyable series


----------



## Yasha (Jun 5, 2021)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yo Yasha.


Yo

I finished Love Death + Robots on Netflix. It's really good.

Now I'm watching Sweet Home. The CGI monsters like as fake as those back in the 90s, but I'm surprised to see so many non-fake looking korean girls in one korean series.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 6, 2021)

*The Mitchells vs. the Machines (2021)*
My sister wanted to see this, so I wound up streaming it with her. The script is predictable, but the characters are amusing enough (honestly, spoiler alert, but the mother going berserk during the climax would have been funnier and more impressive if we'd gotten a line or two hinting that she was suppressing her anger or something like that). The humor is mostly on point, and the mall sequence was fun. If anything risks dating this movie, it's the references to Youtube, memes (although the use of a certain song works well), and the fact that sometimes the visuals can get a little much (compare this to _Spider_-_Man_: _Into the_ _Spider_-_Verse_, which utilized all sorts of flourishes to take advantage of being an adaptation of a comic book superhero while still getting creative with its animated medium). There's also the issue of it feeling a little too long, but it's a minor one. It's a well-made film for the whole family, so there's no reason not to see it if you want a fun diversion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2021)

I actually saw a movie in a theatre!

A Quiet Place 2:  B-

It was good.  Blunt and Murphy are fantastic actors.  Hated the son.  He is such a wimp.  One thing I didn't like was the constant hopping around between characters.  I liked it more than the people I watched it with.  Their major criticism was that it offered nothing new from the original.  We all agree that there should not be a third movie.  End it while while you can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jun 11, 2021)

What happened to Konoha?

Has anyone watched The End of the F**king World on Netflix? It's the most hilarious show I have seen recently. Deadpan british humour. Brilliant.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 11, 2021)

Yasha said:


> What happened to Konoha?
> 
> Has anyone watched The End of the F**king World on Netflix? It's the most hilarious show I have seen recently. Deadpan british humour. Brilliant.



Yup! It's absolutely highly recommended from me. Really fun throughout, and overall got this vibe that feels a bit different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2021)

Yasha said:


> What happened to Konoha?
> 
> Has anyone watched The End of the F**king World on Netflix? It's the most hilarious show I have seen recently. Deadpan british humour. Brilliant.



Was wondering that too. Maybe no one really cares about Naruto anymore? I never even finished the anime myself.

Iron Mask: D

This was bizarre. It was marketed as an Arnold Schwarzenegger/ Jackie Chan collaboration, but is really a sequel to "The Forbidden Empire" (AKA "Viy"), continuing the adventures of Jason Flemyng's character... but the actual protagonist is a Chinese Princess... and the titular Iron Mask is discarded well before the half way point and was never even important.

To be fair, the original title is apparently "Viy 2: Journey to China", although the original protagonist (Flemyng) is sort of treated as an inconvenient afterthought. They were REALLY catering to China for this one. It is kind of a guilty pleasure though.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 15, 2021)

Maze Runner 1-3.
overall it is average. i am not hating it or regret watching it. waste of time yes, lol but not bad. many stupid stuff. zombie stuff also isnt dominant, i dont feel the post apocaliptyc enviroment sadly (survival theme is also weak)


ill rate thi 5.5 or 6 out of 10

what i dont like is, why they destroy WKD lab, i mean i know they are bad people, but they have stuff (lab equipmemt) and long ass knowledge (research). destroying the lab and not trying to continue the research is stupid. i mean at least try to make vaccine so next generation can survive or something


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 15, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> yo.
> 
> Watched Carnosaur yet?


Me? No. If it's dinosaur based I might lol. Ok quick question, which series did people enjoy more on Amazon?

The Boys or Invincible?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 15, 2021)

Knives Out. I thought it was a really good movie though it became a bit too obvious that only one person was going to be the culprit before the end of the movie. 8/10 for me.


----------



## Djomla (Jun 15, 2021)

Infinite. One who considers over the top action flicks fun, will enjoy this.


----------



## Djomla (Jun 15, 2021)

Boy who would be king. God awful. Especially acting and Merlin's hand gestures when doing magic.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 17, 2021)

@MartialHorror

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 19, 2021)

Power Rangers 2017 (8 out of 10, due to my bias as a fan)
lol i get the complain why critics might hate it, but i love it, it could be 2 90 min movie because RN it is quite long.
love it overall


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2021)

6 Underground: B-

I had very mixed feelings. On one hand, it really does boast some incredible action sequences that are full of insane stuntwork and convincing effects, with some of the spectacle even being full on inventive. The cast also turn in spirited performances and play off each-other well. I was consistently amused.

But it was plotted in this hyper-active way that kept stalling its momentum. I would be into the primary story, only for a flashback to take me out of it... then I would grow invested in the flashback, only for the primary story to kill that. Did it the narrative really have to be structured that way? The fast pace and high energy just made it even more exhausting. I thought the climax had arrived around the half way point. I think I would've enjoyed this much more if it was trimmed maybe 20-30 minutes.

But when it's awesome, it was awesome.


----------



## o2dznuts (Jun 20, 2021)

(5/10) 

When I see part 2, I can fully rate it, but part 1 is great watch.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 20, 2021)

o2dznuts said:


> *(5/10)*
> 
> When I see part 2, I can fully rate it, but *part 1 is great watch.*



Hmm.


Looking forward to this one btw. Gonna watch it as soon as I'm finished with the Godzilla franchise. Nine movies left (excluding the American ones as I don't like any of them), and I'm having a blast. So much fun!


----------



## Yasha (Jun 21, 2021)

Rank the fathers in GoT from best to worst.

Candidates:
Ned Stark
Robert Baratheon
Stannis Baratheon
Tywin Lannister
Roose Bolton
Jaime Lannister
Balon Greyjoy
Walder Frey
Craster


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2021)

Synchronic: A-

A really interesting science fiction thriller, with a strong story, good characters and a nice balance of drama and suspense. There does reach a point before the 3rd act where the characters are talking a little bit too much, with the thematic material being way too on-the-nose. But I don't see many movies anymore where I have no idea where it's all going.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 24, 2021)

Valerian and the city of thousand planets
6.5 coz im being generous

really wasted potential, enjoyed most part (1-2act) falls apart in 3rd act

Beyonce part really drag down the movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 24, 2021)

Gundala
6.5
pro : really good action scene
cons : it stiffin dialog,i mean we dont talk like that,director prolly want something like shakespearean play. speak like in old style theater lol.

plot wise it also jump allover the place


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 24, 2021)

wibisana said:


> Gundala
> 6.5
> pro : really good action scene
> cons : it stiffin dialog,i mean we dont talk like that,director prolly want something like shakespearean play. speak like in old style theater lol.
> ...



I thought this was really good tbh, and easily on par with my favorite MCU movies (The Winter Soldier, Thor: Ragnarok), and way, way better than anything from DCEU. I don't have any previous knowledge of the characters in the movie, but the entire thing just felt so fresh and different, without actually pushing any boundaries or anything.

I'm really looking forward to see what the Bumilangit Cinematic Universe can offer, and what kind of characters they got.


I generally enjoy Joko Anwar movies as well. Such a talented guy, and I hope he gets to make more BCU movies.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 24, 2021)

Uncle Acid said:


> I thought this was really good tbh, and easily on par with my favorite MCU movies (The Winter Soldier, Thor: Ragnarok), and way, way better than anything from DCEU. I don't have any previous knowledge of the characters in the movie, but the entire thing just felt so fresh and different, without actually pushing any boundaries or anything.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to see what the Bumilangit Cinematic Universe can offer, and what kind of characters they got.
> 
> ...


i am native indonesian, the dialog hurt to hear lol, its like someone on a play, not movie
stiff.

also while the story telling mostly good, from mid to end idk why it "skips" like there is no coherence.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 25, 2021)

wibisana said:


> i am native indonesian, the dialog hurt to hear lol, its like someone on a play, not movie
> stiff.
> 
> also while the story telling mostly good, from mid to end idk why it "skips" like there is no coherence.



I understood that. I have the same issue with the vast majority of Norwegian movies. No matter how good everything is, I'll most likely end up hating it anyway because no-one involved in movies in this country is able to write natural sounding or interesting dialogue.

I didn't feel like it was skipping or like there was no coherence. Thought the entire movie was superbly done.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 25, 2021)

Uncle Acid said:


> I understood that. I have the same issue with the vast majority of Norwegian movies. No matter how good everything is, I'll most likely end up hating it anyway because no-one involved in movies in this country is able to write natural sounding or interesting dialogue.
> 
> I didn't feel like it was skipping or like there was no coherence. Thought the entire movie was superbly done.


1st there is the bad guy that his job only to set up the sequel (looking for glass thingy) i find it un necesary.

why i said no coherence, i dont know the proper term, but its like this, 
Gundala is suppose to stop the final plan, so logically he was the one should be going after the bad guy to stop the plan... what we got the bad guy stupidly go to gundala to kill him, i mean why dont you go hide prepare traps and stuff to defeat gundala.

the story in the middle also feels like that, it doesnt follow common movie logic


----------



## wibisana (Jun 25, 2021)

i do enjoy the fight/action so much tho lol. just the story that is kinda weird and the dialog that is really stiff/wooden for me drag the movie down so much


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2021)

I said to a female coworker, "I love to hear you scream." It was just a funny and friendly greeting. But apparently she told HR I threatened her life. Are all girls drama queen these days? smh


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 29, 2021)

*The Magnificent Ambersons (1942)*
Long before #releasetheSnydercut, there was Orson Welles' follow-up to _Citizen Kane_. Due to miscommunications and studio politics at RKO, this sophomore effort wound up recut without Welles having a chance to provide final say, the result of which was his fall from grace as a Hollywood wunderkind and financial problems at the studio that would lead to the hiring of talents such as Val Lewton (who actually used sets from this film in _Cat People_). Unfortunately, the studio negatives were destroyed and Welles' own copy is now lost.

Two things I noted while watching this were the film's easier flow compared to _Kane_, as well as how unlike cinema it manages to feel. The first may be in part due to its truncated nature, but at the same time, the movie doesn't feel as slow as Welles' debut did. Things seem to want to get a move on, and this sort of kinetic approach seems to hint at the pacing of his later work. The second likely stems from Welles' relative inexperience in the medium. He'd mastered radio and the stage by that point, and these roots show in the way the story presents itself.

The existing version isn't long, so you needn't worry about a slog, although the downfall of the titular Ambersons doesn't really get going until at least halfway through the film, leaving their fall from grace feeling a bit rushed at points. Still, the story is relatable for those of us who are or who know families and individuals who go through similar declines (it certainly did for Welles), even if it is often hard to find certain characters sympathetic (I find it harder to feel for parents who spoil their kids).

A bit dated, but certainly something for those eager to consume classic cinema.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 29, 2021)

Kuromaku said:


> *The Magnificent Ambersons (1942)*
> Long before #releasetheSnydercut, there was Orson Welles' follow-up to _Citizen Kane_. Due to miscommunications and studio politics at RKO, this sophomore effort wound up recut without Welles having a chance to provide final say, the result of which was his fall from grace as a Hollywood wunderkind and financial problems at the studio that would lead to the hiring of talents such as Val Lewton (who actually used sets from this film in _Cat People_). Unfortunately, the studio negatives were destroyed and Welles' own copy is now lost.
> 
> Two things I noted while watching this were the film's easier flow compared to _Kane_, as well as how unlike cinema it manages to feel. The first may be in part due to its truncated nature, but at the same time, the movie doesn't feel as slow as Welles' debut did. Things seem to want to get a move on, and this sort of kinetic approach seems to hint at the pacing of his later work. The second likely stems from Welles' relative inexperience in the medium. He'd mastered radio and the stage by that point, and these roots show in the way the story presents itself.
> ...



I actually think I like the ending of the finished version better than... well... what I've read about the original ending.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 30, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> I actually think I like the ending of the finished version better than... well... what I've read about the original ending.



The studio ending supposedly matches that of the book, and honestly, it feels kind of tacked on as is. We don't even see the reconciliation on-screen, and the dialogue is like something out of a hokey feel-good movie rather than the domestic drama the movie has been up to that point. It didn't have to be a fully tragic ending like Welles intended, but something more natural would not have been so jarring.

Also, another movie that we can only wish could get a director's cut: Erich von Stroheim's _Greed_. But we live in a clown world where Zack Snyder gets his cut while all these butchered visions from great directors remain so.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2021)

Forest Gump: A-

I sometimes struggled with taking this seriously because I kind of grew up with its influence on pop culture (how many f@cking parodies of "Run Forest, run!" did I have to see!?), even before I saw the actual film. But it was pretty great. The ending did make me tear up.



Kuromaku said:


> The studio ending supposedly matches that of the book, and honestly, it feels kind of tacked on as is. We don't even see the reconciliation on-screen, and the dialogue is like something out of a hokey feel-good movie rather than the domestic drama the movie has been up to that point. It didn't have to be a fully tragic ending like Welles intended, but something more natural would not have been so jarring.
> 
> Also, another movie that we can only wish could get a director's cut: Erich von Stroheim's _Greed_. But we live in a clown world where Zack Snyder gets his cut while all these butchered visions from great directors remain so.



The problem with all these older movies getting directors cut is that no one thought the original footage had any value since there was no home media. Even up to the 1990's, no one thought about special features and directors cuts (unless it was already a hugely successful film).

I'm sure "Greed" would've had a directors cut if they saved the footage. I'm still hoping someone discovers "London After Midnight", but I'd be shocked if it happens. 

And yeah, it's tacked on. But something about depressing movies with tragic endings annoys me. I feel like life itself already gives me that, lol.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 2, 2021)

@MartialHorror 
I take it you didn't care for _Make Way for Tomorrow_.

_*Generation Kill*_* (2008)*
_Band of Brothers _was about the U.S. Army experience on the European Front of World War 2, while the much grimmer _The Pacific_ chronicled the experience of that war's Pacific Front. In its own way a successor to the other two is _Generation Kill_, based on Evan Wright's 2004 book.

Before getting into the miniseries, I'd like to briefly get into the nonfictional chronicle of Wright's time embedded with the U.S. Marines' . It's a book that varies between personal drama, political questions, black humor, and the horrible spurts of thrill that come with modern warfare. Despite bouncing around with a bunch of different individuals, certain members of the unit manage to stand out and feel about as fleshed out as members of an ensemble cast can get. The book reads easy, and I'd certainly recommend it if you want some insight into either modern warfare, the war in Iraq, or just what life is like for the colorful people Wright encountered.

The miniseries takes a more dramatized approach to Wright's narrative, expanding upon the various anecdotes that quickly arrive and pass by in the text. There's no real sense of heroism or purpose to the war (although even the grunts on the ground were aware of the latter from the start). If there is a real narrative, it's that the war is pointless at best, counterproductive at worst, and that the defects present in businesses are clear to see in the leadership of the U.S. military (although there was more nuance in the book on the matter). It's an alternately sad and funny slice of Marine life, although the large and initially difficult to differentiate (although you wind up picking up on personalities and names) cast and storytelling might make it less watchable for those seeking simpler and solidified narratives.

Hopefully, I'll get the chance to soon read Nathaniel Fick's _One Bullet Away _to get further perspective of both the war and the experiences of the men in the battalion, because this is a series of stories and lives that are taken as a whole just plain fascinating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 2, 2021)

I watched the horror comedy *Vicious Fun *last night, alongside a few incredibly delicious beers and some chips, and I just have to say that this is the film of the year for me so far. Hilariously entertaining and just really fun. Loved the cast and its characters too. Ari Millen was just too good in a really over the top and theatrical role.* 9/10*


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2021)

The Tomorrow War is fucking awesome for free tv.  If you think of it at that level.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2021)

The Corruptor: B+

I thought this was a well made thriller, but I had very mixed thoughts on Chow Yun-Fat's performance. It's very over-the-top and sometimes it works, other times it's kind of distracting.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 4, 2021)

Double Jeopardy

Old film. Ashley Judd was stunning. 

7/10


A Quiet Place 2

I expected more.

6/10


Cargo

Australian zombie movie starring Martin Freeman. A bit too heavy on the Aborigines message.

6.5/10


The Bone Collector

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2021)

Hubie Halloween: C

Adam Sandler movie. When it's funny, it's surprisingly funny. When it's annoying, it's unsurprisingly annoying. One of his better comedies though, if that means anything.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yasha (Jul 7, 2021)

Sinister

@MartialHorror What you think of this movie? I think it may be the scariest thing I have ever seen. Definitely the most disturbing movie I have seen since Hereditary.

10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2021)

Yasha said:


> Sinister
> 
> @MartialHorror What you think of this movie? I think it may be the scariest thing I have ever seen. Definitely the most disturbing movie I have seen since Hereditary.
> 
> 10/10



Really? I thought it was good, but I wouldn't consider it among the scariest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Van Basten (Jul 8, 2021)

Black Widow

7.5/10

I really enjoyed the movie. It was a lot funnier than I expected.

Not the biggest fan of 
Task Master being the General’s daughter.


Florence Pugh with a Russian accent is a turn on. Strange since I’m not big on Russian accents.

Black Widow should have gotten a movie a long time ago. I’m glad we finally learned the general idea of what happened in Budapest involving Natasha and Clin


----------



## Djomla (Jul 9, 2021)

Tomorrow War. 1/10. One of the most boring movies I ever saw in my entire life.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 9, 2021)

*Luca (2021)*
To sum it up as succinctly as possible: this is Pixar channeling Ghibli, with the story taking cues from Miyazaki’s films like _Ponyo_, as well as the old master’s tendency to include picturesque European settings on top of borderline casual acceptance of the supernatural, along with a somewhat optimistic approach to people’s behavior. This all happens while including American ingredients like a clear-cut villain and a more standard storyline mixed with references to Italian culture and cinema.

It’s a cute movie that's a milder entry in the Pixar canon, but still a solid product. Not much for me to say other than that.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 9, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Really? I thought it was good, but I wouldn't consider it among the scariest things I've ever seen.



Everything about it, from the cinematography to the strange background noises, just creeped me out like never before.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2021)

Black Widow is a C+

Florence Pugh is a better actress than Scarlett too btw.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 10, 2021)

Pacific Rim, 8/10, solid movie by Del Torro
Pacific Rim 2, 6.5/10 or 7 if i am being generous. 

there are alot problem with 2nd movie, like how a teenager can make a jaeger, i mean it weight tons.
but the spirit was there, i dont hate it as much as 1st watch


----------



## Djomla (Jul 10, 2021)

Hitman's wife's bodyguard. Though it would be as fun as the first one which I now realize was fun because of Ryan and Samuel. Goddamn PC age had to make a sequel for a woman character. Love Selma, but her character overshadowed what made the prequel a fun watch. 2/10


----------



## Djomla (Jul 10, 2021)

Black Widow. 1/10

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Jul 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Black Widow is a C+
> 
> Florence Pugh is a better actress than Scarlett too btw.



I only like Scarlett in Lost in Translation. The rest of her works are meh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2021)

I agree.  Her best performance by far.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 10, 2021)

She was better in Under The Skin.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 11, 2021)

she did great in Jojo


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 11, 2021)

Marvel is sometimes where really good actors go to slack off. I've already forgotten how talented jeremy renner is.

Downy jr and chris evans and chris hemsworth and some others make it work, but others get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Van Basten (Jul 17, 2021)

_Mobile Suit Gundam Hathaway _

8/10

A different kind of Gundam movie. There was much less action than I expected, which was nice.

The animation and music was great as expected.

I did not like the new Gundam designs at all.

I guess there is gonna be a sequel.

I will probably rewatch it subbed one of these days.



Rukia said:


> Black Widow is a C+
> 
> *Florence Pugh is a better actress than Scarlett too btw.*


You say that like it isn’t obvious.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 17, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> Marvel is sometimes where really good actors go to slack off. I've already forgotten how talented jeremy renner is.


 
Brie Larson

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Djomla (Jul 18, 2021)

Conjuring 3. Boring/10.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 21, 2021)

Rurouni Kenshin 2012
overall it is 7/10 lul (decent)

i know adapting manga/series is hard, you have to sacrifice much of the story element.
and yeah i dont like many part they change.

what i appreciate is the fight scene. i love anime version.and being live action means you have limitation being in real world, but yeah as far as real action movie action scene this is top knotch.

the set also great, that Sanosuke vs Kenshin in the city really great set.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2021)

Raw Deal: B-

Decent Schwarzenegger movie.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 22, 2021)

*Incredibles 2 (2018)*
I finally saw this despite my concerns about recent Pixar sequels and honestly, while not up there with the first film, it's still pretty decent overall.

The script falls into the trap of negating the happy ending of its prequel and then repeating elements of the first movie's story with some details changed. In addition, the flawed but well-meaning Bob Parr/Mr. Incredible (Craig T. Nelson) has his shortcomings emphasized and maybe a tad exaggerated to the point where he feels a lot more bumbling for comedic and plot purposes. Furthermore, the villain is less compelling than Syndrome (Jason Lee), and their motivation, spoiler alert, is pretty stupid given that they're just lashing out at superheroes for the complacency they instill in others (because other authorities don't possibly do the same) while ignoring the fact that the person they're 'avenging' simply was too stupid to simply install a phone in a panic room.

Still, there are some fun set pieces, with a violent battle/chase in a crowded and dingy apartment standing out rather nicely.

It's an entertaining sequel, just don't expect something incredible.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 22, 2021)

RK: Tokyo Inferno 7/10
cool action scene as always
but butchered story/character
Yahiko, Sanosuke, Aoshi's men and Aoshi's story got butchered XD


----------



## wibisana (Jul 23, 2021)

RK : The Legend end 7/10
yes good action as always
nice production value (prop, set etc)
I dont like the story, they keep butchering my favorite characters.
Anji, Seta, Yumi, Shisio


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2021)

Video not available

Have you guys gotten vaccinated?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2021)

Yasha said:


> Video not available
> 
> Have you guys gotten vaccinated?



Yup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2021)

I am hyped for Jungle Cruise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2021)

Yasha said:


> Video not available
> 
> Have you guys gotten vaccinated?


Yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 26, 2021)

*WandaVision (2021)*
I know I'm late to the party, but my sister wanted to watch the Marvel shows, so even though I'm a bit exhausted with the MCU in general, I figured I may as well sit in on her viewings.

_WandaVision_ is something that starts out with a lot of promise before devolving into the typical Marvel product. Using a serialized narrative (complete with weekly cliffhangers) to better match the medium much of the story is told through helps the series stand out from the rest of the MCU, with the postmodern approach to sitcoms combining nicely with some surreal horror in the first few episodes. The performances and the overall storytelling were a lot of fun, combining comedy, mystery, and the aforementioned horror in a story that made me want to theorize around the water cooler.

Then the curtain gets pulled back and it becomes pretty much like the rest of the MCU. The missing persons case that brought the authorities to the town never goes anywhere. Wanda (Elizabeth Olsen) herself, while realizing just how badly she's wronged others, regardless of the tragedies that seem to pop up in her life time and again, gets treated with perhaps too much sympathy by Monica (Teyona Parris), whose comment about the townspeople not realizing just how much she (Wanda) sacrificed for them falls flat when you recall that said sacrifice only had to be made because Wanda decided to forcibly drag them into her mental breakdown. Makes you wonder if the writers realized they'd compromised Wanda's ability to retain audience sympathy with her actions.

It's not all bad though. I did appreciate how various side characters from the movies were given a chance to shine, and the reveal of one villain was scored with a catchy ditty.

Then came the next series.


*The Falcon and the Winter Soldier (2021)*
Next up was the latest in the pseudo-political action-thriller stories involving Captain America's former retinue. The first episode took so much time setting things up that I found myself not really caring too much, although things pick up by the second episode.

The handling of race issues was relevant to the character, and for the most part, done okay, especially in tying in the character of Isiah and justifying his lack of mention or relevance up to this point. However, it did go a bit far with the scene where Sam and Bucky are confronted by the police, since it went from a clear but understandable message to downright heavy-handed.

The Flagsmashers had an understandable, even sympathetic motive that really looks into just how much the status quo would be permanently changed after Thanos regardless of the fact that those who were snapped away were brought back. Still, a part of me wonders if getting too realistic while trying to maintain a certain childishness and over-the-top action might make the MCU fall into the trap of comics post-_Watchmen_ wherein their attempts at being more 'mature' only revealed just how poorly suited they are for that given how said graphic novel exposed that realism and superhero comics just don't gel. I didn't care for Karli (Erin Kellyman). Didn't dig the character, didn't think anything special of the performance. Again, it felt like too much sympathy was given to a character who went a bit too far with their actions. Also, that line at the end about not oversimplifying complex issues by not calling the Flagsmashers terrorists was a poor argument given that while buzz words do weaken and cheapen concepts on a rhetorical level, these guys actually were terrorists.

The antagonists other than them really stole the show. Zemo (Daniel Bruhl) was fun to watch, John Walker (Wyatt Russell) was a nuanced antihero with a real character arc, and even Sharon (Emily VanCamp), who got shafted in the films, went in a potentially intriguing direction.

The two leads came off as a pair of schmucks for much of the show. They proved to be less than competent detectives and needlessly antagonized Walker, even if the latter was being a bit dickish at times. Bucky is a PTSD-ridden wreck so I could understand his issues, but Sam came off as a bitter little bitch about the new Captain America despite himself refusing the title at first (at the same time, I was iffy on him taking the mantle simply because I would rather he had been allowed to be his own hero rather than Steve's successor. It did amuse me though to realize that his nephews referred to him as "Uncle Sam," meaning that he had a chance as the heir from the start).

I'm kind of iffy on the improved serum's effects. The idea of bulking up after taking the serum made sense in that it raised physical performance to peak human, hence the physical change. Not having that reflected in one's appearance just felt like a lazy excuse to cast a teenage girl as an antagonist. At the same time, the MCU has always played it fast and loose with realism.

It's decent enough, but has pacing issues on top of questionable writing.

Just started _Loki_. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Jul 26, 2021)

Loki- 4/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2021)

The Most Dangerous Game (1932): A-

It's obviously old, so you have to accept that certain things are going to be rough around the edges, but it was fun and thrilling. Surprisingly short and fast paced too. Some things I noticed 

-- some of the sets were obviously the same ones used in "King Kong". 
-- One of the henchman looked... odd... to me. Turns out it's because he was a black actor in whiteface. Now that's a new one. 



Kuromaku said:


> *WandaVision (2021)*
> I know I'm late to the party, but my sister wanted to watch the Marvel shows, so even though I'm a bit exhausted with the MCU in general, I figured I may as well sit in on her viewings.
> 
> _WandaVision_ is something that starts out with a lot of promise before devolving into the typical Marvel product. Using a serialized narrative (complete with weekly cliffhangers) to better match the medium much of the story is told through helps the series stand out from the rest of the MCU, with the postmodern approach to sitcoms combining nicely with some surreal horror in the first few episodes. The performances and the overall storytelling were a lot of fun, combining comedy, mystery, and the aforementioned horror in a story that made me want to theorize around the water cooler.
> ...



I liked "Wandavision", but it really did feel like they realized at the last moment that Wanda was becoming too unlikable and they had to scramble to fix that. Also might be that one SWORD suit ended up randomly turning into an asshole.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 27, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> The Most Dangerous Game (1932): A-
> 
> It's obviously old, so you have to accept that certain things are going to be rough around the edges, but it was fun and thrilling. Surprisingly short and fast paced too. Some things I noticed
> 
> ...



The SWORD guy was clearly being set up as a bad guy from the start, although the show suddenly turning him into a sleazy villain regardless of what his arguments were was pretty much akin to how a lot of media aimed at younger audiences allege nuanced conflicts only to have to turn one side into strawmen lest the heroes come off as wrong in any way for stopping them.

The whiteface thing sounds hilarious. Imagine a modern film parodying old school racial handling in older movies by inverting things so actors of other ethicities wind up being cast in roles where they have to pass for white.

*Loki (2021)*
Spoiler alert past this opening sentence. So I'm guessing that this is the series that truly leads into the real overall arc of the next phase in the MCU. We've had rumors of Kang the Conqueror and multiverses in upcoming films, so I suppose this is the first real step into that conflict.

Anyway, it was all right. Nothing all that special, but it passed the time and didn't really do much to make me feel too strongly about it one way or another. Its style was a mix of weird science fiction/fantasy complete with a theremin on the soundtrack. The romance was a bit rushed (but many could argue the appeal of being attracted to another version of yourself), and I wish some of the variants got more time.

Not much to say other than that really.


----------



## Djomla (Jul 28, 2021)

Werewolves within. Trailer seemed funny, movie is boring. Couldn't watch past the middle of it. 

Snowpiercer. I always prolonged watching it, cause not a fan of stories taking place in, well just one place. First half is interesting, second mildly boring. Okay movie I guess.


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Jul 28, 2021)

The Dark Knight (1st re-watch) - 7.5/10
Feels nowhere as epic as when I watched first time years ago. Batman begins was more re-watchable imo..may be because it was more forgettable


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2021)

Kuromaku said:


> The SWORD guy was clearly being set up as a bad guy from the start, although the show suddenly turning him into a sleazy villain regardless of what his arguments were was pretty much akin to how a lot of media aimed at younger audiences allege nuanced conflicts only to have to turn one side into strawmen lest the heroes come off as wrong in any way for stopping them.



Yeah that's what I meant. I get that he was going to be an antagonist, but around the half way point the writers just start making him ridiculously douchey for the sake of having someone we can hate. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Since even though Agatha was technically more evil and a bigger threat, she was too entertaining to really hate


----------



## Djomla (Jul 31, 2021)

Jungle Cruise. It was fun. I adore adventure movies like Indiana Jones, POTC, Mummy, Librarian series cause they are easy and fun ride for hour or two. CGI absolutely sucked, and as always, hating Disney pc crap, but the rest was fine. Rock was surprisingly good and Plemons stole the movie for me. If you want to kill some time and have fun, watch it. 4.5/10 for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

I am making a killing on eBay selling special edition blu rays that I never opened!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 31, 2021)

Blood Red Sky

Awesome and fresh twist on vampire tropes, would have been a lot better if a bit shorter though. I think the usual hour and a half for this type of movies would have been best.

So I give it a 7.5/10, if it was a bit shorter and more focused it's an easy 8/10.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

Was that Megan Fox movie on Amazon Prime good?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I am making a killing on eBay selling special edition blu rays that I never opened!


I am making a killing, too. 

In real life.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

Ethereum to the moon baby.

got almost 100 ETH. Back to 4K baby.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

I think Ridley Scott's best days are behind him.

But the pieces are here for this to be a good movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2021)

The Ice Road: C

Liam Neeson thriller about Ice truckers and miners in trouble. It's not bad, but it's pretty routine. I thought it was pretty entertaining at first, but it runs out of exciting ideas around the half way point. I think I would've enjoyed it more if it was maybe 20 minutes shorter. 

Oxygen: B 

Alexandre Aja thriller about a woman who wakes up in a cryogenic pod, but has no memory of who she is or why she's there... and she's running out of oxygen. It's pretty stellar, but definitely slags throughout its middle block. The ending did bring me back though.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Was that Megan Fox movie on Amazon Prime good?



Which one? If you're talking about Till Death, it's absolutely worth a look. 7/10, and Megan Fox actually does really well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2021)

Shawshank Redemption: A

I've finally seen it! Much like "Forest Gump", the biggest problem with this one was its impact on pop culture. Even though I've never actually seen this before, I feel like I have through all of the parodies and imitations, etc. However, this one didn't feel as... dated... although I don't really think that's the accurate term here. I did really like "Forest Gump" and it deserves its acclaim, but some scenes are hard to take seriously after it has been parodied so much. "Shawshank Redemption" never made me chuckle at its expense. 

It's pretty great. Phenomenal performances, an engaging story with strong characters with plenty of emotional pay-off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Aug 2, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Shawshank Redemption: A
> 
> I've finally seen it! Much like "Forest Gump", the biggest problem with this one was its impact on pop culture. Even though I've never actually seen this before, I feel like I have through all of the parodies and imitations, etc. However, this one didn't feel as... dated... although I don't really think that's the accurate term here. I did really like "Forest Gump" and it deserves its acclaim, but some scenes are hard to take seriously after it has been parodied so much. "Shawshank Redemption" never made me chuckle at its expense.
> 
> It's pretty great. Phenomenal performances, an engaging story with strong characters with plenty of emotional pay-off.


You have not seen Shawshank until now? It's #1 on imdb for a good reason.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2021)

Gunpowder Milkshake: B+/A-

I really enjoyed it. The action was very stylized and the cast had great chemistry, with a lot of funny moments. My only real issue was Paul Giamatti's character, as it seemed like the filmmakers couldn't decide whether we were supposed to like him or not.

There's also one really strange series of shots between Karen Gillan's character as a teenager and her Mother (Lena Headey), where they're sharing a milkshake. It's supposed to be cute, but it's also strangely... sexual... and I don't think that was what they were going for. It doesn't help that a similar series of shots between a pair of ladies who are implied to be an actual couple. 

But I really enjoyed it. I was expecting it to be all hype, but it really is one of the better action films to come out in awhile. 



Yasha said:


> You have not seen Shawshank until now? It's #1 on imdb for a good reason.



Yeah, like I said, It seemingly became so ingrained in pop culture at the time that I sort of assumed I had watched it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2021)

The Suicide Squad (2021): B

It was fun -- pretty amusing, stylishly violent, structurally sound and briskly paced. But I do... kind of... feel like it was over-hyped. I mean, it was good, but I still thought the best moments were in the trailers. I even saw a lot of the more subversive moments coming well before they happened, although to be fair, I have probably become that jaded asshole who has seen too many movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Aug 7, 2021)

Suicide Squad. Garbage movie. Should be avoided. Just re-watch GOTG.


----------



## Van Basten (Aug 10, 2021)

_Green Knight _

8/10

Would like to see more fantasy works like this. 

_Suicide Squad _

8/10 

A lot of fun.


----------



## Djomla (Aug 13, 2021)

Anyone saw Beckett?


----------



## Van Basten (Aug 15, 2021)

_WeWork: or The Making and Breaking of a $47 Billion Unicorn _

9/10 

Big corporate cult energy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2021)

Evangelion: 3.0+1.0 = I dunno.

It's definitely Eva, with a lot of esoteric dialogue, where the dialogue is often explaining things that the filmmakers sound like they're making up as they go along. The music is great and the apocalyptic imagery is striking. I'd say whether you like it or not comes down to your feelings towards the franchise.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2021)

Albert Fish
Edmund Kemper
Richard Ramirez
Ed Gein


----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2021)

@MartialHorror Have you seen Netflix's The Sons of Sam? It has the vibe of Suicide Club. Except it's a Homicide Club.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2021)

Two Mules for Sister Sara: B-/B

Middle of the road Clint Eastwood flick. Not as stylish as his earlier westerns, nor as substantial as his later westerns. But Eastwood gets some great lines and has chemistry with his leading lady. It's entertaining.  



Yasha said:


> @MartialHorror Have you seen Netflix's The Sons of Sam? It has the vibe of Suicide Club. Except it's a Homicide Club.



No, never heard of it, but I loved "Suicide Club", so will have to check it out.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 22, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Two Mules for Sister Sara: B-/B
> 
> Middle of the road Clint Eastwood flick. Not as stylish as his earlier westerns, nor as substantial as his later westerns. But Eastwood gets some great lines and has chemistry with his leading lady. It's entertaining.
> 
> ...


It presented enough evidence to convince me Son of Sam is not a single person.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 23, 2021)

*Green Book (2018)*
Directed by Peter Farrelly, best known for the raunchier work he's done with his brother Bobby, as he decides to direct something more prestigious than his usual fare. Loosely based on a true story, it stars Viggo Mortensen (whose range continues to surprise me) and Mahershala Ali as two men of different races who learn a valuable lesson about race relations during the years of the Civil Rights Movement. Naturally, it won Best Picture at the Academy Awards.

Snark aside, it's not a bad film. So long as you focus on it as a story in its own right rather than anything based deeply in reality, enjoy some lovely cinematography, and appreciate two very strong lead performances, it's a solid feelgood story.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 23, 2021)

*Night Stalker* *- 8/10
The Sons of Sam - 8.2/10
Ted Bundy Tapes - 7.5/10
Evil Genius - 7.3/10
Don‘t Fuck with Cats - 9/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2021)

The Decline: B

A netflix thriller about survivalists turning on each-other at an isolated retreat. Pretty solid, with one genuinely shocking twist.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2021)

Not sure how many of you watched Don't Fuck with Cats. It's really sick. I don't really care what he did to the Asian guy, but what he did to the kittens deserve death in the most painful manner possible.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2021)

Someone on eBay paid me $20 for a used blu ray copy of Alita Battle Angel. I don’t really get it..

worth maybe half that


----------



## Yasha (Aug 27, 2021)

Is it hard to find new ones? Alita is so underrated. Too bad the sequel will probably never be made.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2021)

No, you can buy it on Amazon for like $9.99. I don't know why someone overpaid to that extent.


----------



## Djomla (Aug 28, 2021)

Trollhunters: Rise of the Titans 3/10

What I liked:

Animation. Titan fight was beautiful. 
Jim getting up and being no 1 hero as he was in the original work

Everything else was... Meh at best. Douxie went from being the top of the top in Wizards to dumb and useless here. Claire was even more annoying then before.. And the ending with Toby and timestone was just dumb. It made everything Jim did in the franchise futile and forgettable. Time stone didn't really help stop the Titans and Tony was more of a hero in that truck than when he picked up the amulet.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 29, 2021)

Kindom Ashin of the north
i like it.

i should have rated it lol
8 i guess


----------



## wibisana (Sep 2, 2021)

Moana
8.5/10 maybe 9
loves it. learn so much. as javanese/Astronesian/Indonesian. which we has same roots with polynesian, my culture/tribe surely seems to have forgotten about the sea, sailing/wayfinding and voyaging and exploring.

i want to learn more about our connection/past after seeing this movie


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

The new movie Malignant is basically my life story.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> The new movie Malignant is basically my life story.


You are a fellow serial killer? Oh, I knew it! You had that familiar vibe when we first talked.


----------



## Djomla (Sep 10, 2021)

Boss Level. People promised me great action flick and fun. Mediocre at best. They tried too hard.


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 12, 2021)

What in the fuck even was Malignant? Fucking bonkers.



7/10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2021)

Cruella: C+

It was technically well made and the cast was in fine form, but it also felt strangely slow paced to me. I seriously thought the movie was reaching its climax before they even reached the half way point. I also found the varying references to "101 Dalmatians" to be more distracting than anything, as all it did was remind me that Cruella would devolve into her iconic villain, making her character arc sort of pointless. But then again... well made or not... this whole project always seemed a little... unnecessary. 

Rules of Engagement: B-

A competent but underwhelming courtroom thriller. I liked the cast and their chemistry together (I mean -- Tommy Lee Jones and Samuel Jackson together? Awesome.). I think my problem is that the story expects us to sympathize with Samuel Jackson's character a bit too much. It would've been more compelling if it took a more neutral, even critical approach to his actions. Apparently the original cut did lean into this side of the story more, but test audiences were left unsatisfied and confused. Another (Samuel Jackson) movie that I thought handled this more effectively was "Unthinkable", which challenges the audience to coming to its own conclusion about whether he was right or wrong. I love that movie, whereas this was merely fine.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2021)

Yasha said:


> Not sure how many of you watched Don't Fuck with Cats. It's really sick. I don't really care what he did to the Asian guy, but what he did to the kittens deserve death in the most painful manner possible.


I saw it

It was messed up as fuck


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2021)

Parallax said:


> I saw it
> 
> It was messed up as fuck


That Sharon Stone scene in police interrogation room shows how detached he is from reality.

And this is allegedly his prison life smh.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 17, 2021)

*Hamilton (2020)*
I've been putting this off because I didn't really bother with Disney+ until recently, and honestly, all the hype kind of made me not want to see it. But since my mom wanted to see it, I figured I may as well.

Between this and _Les Miserables_, I wonder when it was that musicals began to eschew dialogue in favor of going from one musical number to another, because that must be even more exhausting for the actors than it is for the audience. But I digress.

It was alright. The music didn't really stand out to me in the first act aside from George III's number (in fact, Groff stole his scenes quite nicely), but things became more memorable by the second act when the biography took a tragic turn. The play wears its political sensibilities on its sleeve, but for the most part, they're fine and not too distracting, although the constant singing means that intermission aside, viewers are never really given room to breathe (it's like a frenetically paced modern Hollywood film set to stage).

Maybe I'm just getting too old to understand the latest trends in film and musicals.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2021)

Where is Kill Bill 3?


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 20, 2021)

*1776 (1972)*
Having seen _Hamilton, _I figured I may as well also see its spiritual predecessor that shined the spotlight on another lesser known Founding Father, John Adams (whose own papers are actually worth a read for those interested in the ideologies that went into the American Revolution).

William Daniels heads a capable cast mostly transported from the Broadway run, with Howard Da Silva (Benjamin Franklin) and Donald Madden (John Dickinson) being strong supporting players, although Ron Holgate (Richard Henry Lee), John Cullum (Edward Rutledge), and Blythe Danner (Martha Jefferson) certainly do much with smaller roles.

The cinematography is an odd beast. On the one hand, it's more dynamic and expressive than you would expect of an older musical. On the other, it can sometimes feel oddly restrained by the old rules of static cameras and theatrical perspectives when a more cinematic approach would benefit the medium. The same is true of certain musical numbers that just go on a tad too long.

The music is not quite as memorable as the top tier of musicals, but a few should stick with you to varying extents ("The Lees of Old Virginia", "He Plays the Violin", and "Cool, Cool Considerate Men" (which evidently pissed off none other than Richard Nixon himself enough that it was removed from the theatrical release but was thankfully restored for the Director's Cut) did so for me).

Despite starting as a lighthearted comedy, things gradually darken with songs like "Momma Look Sharp" and "Molasses to Rum", culminating in an ending that's as grim as it gets (even if things did get better in real life) once the delegates commit themselves to declaring independence knowing exactly what they're facing and the odds they face.

The way it's made is a bit dated, and the history isn't always accurate (although some bits are surprisingly true), but it's worth a watch for those who like cinematic musicals and American history.


----------



## ShinboiDood (Sep 20, 2021)

Shang shi

3/10, father dinamic is cool, but a majority of character decisions r dumb

bringing katie along is stupid, the father not realizing his wife ain't in there's once little demons are coming out, I guess they harvest the big dragon for scales?(lol) Absurd superhuman power levels for normal people(shang shi's ant and mom especially), shang shi sister having expert martial arts(by learning completely on herself?).

there are more but none I can think on the top of my head.

fights tended to be gud and I liked the relationship between the father and Shang shi.

maybe 4/10, I dunno, def better then the rest of the phase 4 stuff tho(Wandavision,Falcon,Loki,Blackwidow, majority of What if?).


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2021)

Dune has been getting raving reviews, but I try to manage my expectations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 23, 2021)

Suicide Squad 2021
better , way better than my expectation, 8/10, prolly 9/10.


*Spoiler*: __ 



sad that Rick Flag is died, i loved him
if i can change one thing, i would get Superman at last minute to kill starro, while saying to the team "I'll take care from here". i mean yeah it would steal the glory from them, but imo not everything should be solvable by your own, if the monster is above your pay grade nothing shame to introduce deux ex machina, get superman come las minute. like i dont expect Hobbit can kill a dragon right? the important part was if/when they done their best, and it doesnt work, things might still works because of luck/circumstances


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2021)

Ju-On: The Beginning of the End: D

This is the most difficult Compulsive Franchise Disorder review series I've ever done, as this franchise has grown to be so formulaic and boring.


----------



## Van Basten (Sep 24, 2021)

_Dunkirk _

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2021)

Time After Time: A-

Pretty interesting science fiction-thriller where H.G Wells chases Jack the Ripper... through time...

Deathtrap: A-

Really solid murder mystery that's kind of similar to "Sleuth".


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2021)

*Squid Game - 9/10*

Finally a Netflix series that is as good as hyped.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 27, 2021)

*Ong-Bak (2003)*
The movie that brought Tony Jaa to international prominence (before he had a nervous breakdown and disappeared into the ether for a bit while preparing for his directorial debut) and began a new wave of Asian martial arts films was something that I'd never gotten around to seeing despite having been in Thailand when it came out, so better late than never.

It's an odd duck of a movie. The plot is an excuse for martial arts and stunts, with rather simplistic writing and goofy moments (as an example, the sight of tuk tuks being launched spinning into the air while a bunch of them explode beneath is an image so bizarre that I wondered whether this might be a deliberately comic over-the-top moment). The action is great, but the melodrama and insanity is more likely to make you laugh in incredulity than anything. In addition, the foreign adversaries are hilarious negative stereotypes that go so far that they cease to feel insulting and just add to the ludicrousness of it all.

The character of Humlae (Petchtai Wongkamlao) is also a weird example of an antiheroic supporting character. He's detestable and pathetic, but not in a funny way, although he does get moments of pathos usually not seen in what is normally just a comic relief character, which he serves some of the time.

Then again, if you're watching this film, you're probably not expecting great cinema so much as crazy stunt work and martial arts action, which it offers in spades.


----------



## Djomla (Sep 27, 2021)

Free Guy - Maybe 4/10. Not at all that funny like people made me believe.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2021)

Cry Macho: C

It's a really mediocre movie that only really stands out because Clint Eastwood is in front of the camera (as well as behind) at 91 years old. It's great being able to watch him. He still has an amazing screen presence. But you can also tell that the movie surrounding him is struggling because you can't do too much with a 91 year old lead.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2021)

Lord of the Flies: A-


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2021)

Fatman: B-/B

A strange... very difficult to categorize... movie where a kid puts a hit out on Santa -- played by Mel Gibson -- after getting a lump of coal. Like I said, it's hard to categorize because it's not entirely a dark comedy, a thriller, an actioner or even a Christmas movie... even if it has elements of them all. There are some really fun and clever moments. I actually liked Mel as Santa, although Walton Goggins really stole the show as the assassin. I think the strangest thing about the movie is that in spite of its bonkers concept, it takes itself very seriously. 

I did enjoy it, but it's the type of movie best enjoyed on a streaming service. I don't know if I'll remember much of it in the long run.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 8, 2021)

*V/H/S/94* - It's pretty much on the same level as V/H/S and V/H/S/2, but Timo Tjahjanto's segment "The Subject" is by far the best in the series so far. Frankenstein's Army meets modern Japanese splatters ala Tokyo Gore Police, Meatball Machine and The Machine Girl. So fucking good!

Overall a solid 8/10


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 9, 2021)

*Cyst* - This new low-budget horror comedy doesn't only sport the best film poster of the year, it's also the best movie of the year. It's as if Stuart Gordon made a film back in the 60's or something. The story is simple and the characters are flat, but the practical special effects are top notch, and everything just works so damn well. The cast with Eva Habermann, George Hardy (Troll 2), Gene Jones (The Sacrament) and Greg Sestero (The Room) also brings this to life, especially Eva Habermann who is truly superb throughout. It's a mix of 60s and 80s horror worship, and it nails about everything. Top notch, but not for everyone.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 9, 2021)

*Candyman (2021) *— Not as good as it had the potential to be but still an enjoyable film overall. Apart from expanding the candyman lore it didn't do anything that made it particularly stand out from some of the best horror movies I've seen in recent years or past. That being said, Yahya Abdul did well in his portrayal of the character and carried the movie, excited to see him in the new Matrix _(although I do hope Laurence Fishburne still makes an appearance in the new Matrix as an older Morpeus)_. I give this one a _6.9/10_

*My Octopus Teacher  (2020) *— An interesting documentary, made me appreciate Octopuses more than I already did. Gorgeous visuals too: _7/10_.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 9, 2021)

Pokemon Secrets of the Jungle 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2021)

No Time to Die: B

It's good. Better than "Quantum of Solace" and "Spectre", but not as good as "Casino Royale" and "Skyfall". 

F9 (Fast and the Furious): C+

I think the franchise peeked at 5-6. 7-8 felt more like big budgeted, action packed soap operas and "9" was the first time where I felt... this isn't really worse, but I feel done.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Djomla (Oct 10, 2021)

Injustice - 2/10


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 11, 2021)

*Muppets Haunted Mansion (2021)*
So this crossover between the Muppets and the Haunted Mansion park attraction pretty much comes off as an alternative to a special Muppet-themed promotion at the actual parks. It's short enough, and I have enjoyed the past Henson works, so I gave it a shot.

First up is that it really takes its time to get going. The new voice for Kermit still needs work (or maybe I just got too used to Steve Whitmire), and there's a lag in the action up to shortly after we enter the mansion (plus, I'd say that we got introduced to the local spirits too early into the show, the ride at least keeps things mundane until after the ride starts). After that though, once the hauntings begin to get to the leads (Gonzo and Pepe), the quality takes an upturn, although some skits go on a little longer than necessary.

It's mildly amusing as far as crossovers go, although it's not a franchise highlight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2021)

Stowaway: B-


----------



## Rob (Oct 13, 2021)

Took a 2.5 week vacation to Europe just some weeks ago. Our plane had a decent movie selection there and back, so I decided to watch to classics that I've always heard good things about, but never actually seen. 

*The Shawshank Redemption: 9/10* - Movie just had a very classic feel and just kept me engaged the entire time. Loved the humor mixed in with the seriousness of it all. The Tommy scene had me absolutely shocked as well. 

*Good Will Hunting: 11/10* - Easily one of my all time favorite movies now. Just perfect from beginning to end and I really didn't expect to shed a tear on the plane. Phenomenal acting, lessons and execution.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 14, 2021)

*The Platform (2019)* — I wasn't ready for this one, gave it a try on a whim and it left me perplexed more than once. An original Sci-Fi/Horror concept filled with disturbing imagery and packed with social criticism. Glad I went in blind. I'll be thinking about that ending for a while, leaves a lot of room for interpretation. Rating: *8.5/10

Venom (2018)* — 7/10

*Venom: Let There Be Carnage (2021)* — 6/10


----------



## Yasha (Oct 15, 2021)

*Dune*

I wanted to like Dune, but my heartbeat never raced above 80. No fingernail-biting, no sitting on the edge of seat, no adrenaline pumping, no feeling projection towards the characters. Drax and Aquaman are kind of distracting. They look too much like their Marvel/DC characters. Even Hans Zimmer’s soundtrack felt loud, and dare I say, noisy. I felt more thrilled watching Tremors than Dune.

7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2021)

Halloween Kills: B

It is 100% a slasher, focused on turning in cool kills. 



Yasha said:


> *Dune*
> 
> I wanted to like Dune, but my heartbeat never raced above 80. No fingernail-biting, no sitting on the edge of seat, no adrenaline pumping, no feeling projection towards the characters. Drax and Aquaman are kind of distracting. They look too much like their Marvel/DC characters. Even Hans Zimmer’s soundtrack felt loud, and dare I say, noisy. I felt more thrilled watching Tremors than Dune.
> 
> 7/10



Hey Tremors is awesome, yo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 16, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> Halloween Kills: B
> 
> It is 100% a slasher, focused on turning in cool kills.
> 
> ...



I know, dude. I am saying I enjoyed a good B movie more than I enjoyed the big-budgeted Dune.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2021)

Yasha said:


> I know, dude. I am saying I enjoyed a good B movie more than I enjoyed the big-budgeted Dune.



Then watch Carnosaur.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 16, 2021)

Copshop 2/10


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 20, 2021)

Midsommar.
0/10
1.Characters have no personality and no goal.
2. They give away whole plot at 16-18 min mark and movie is almost 2 and half hour long.
3.It's beaten to death plot of The Wicker Man with nothing new added to it.
4.Movie feels like whole script only took half of a page and they are trying to stretch it out for 2 and half hours.

I was left angry and dissapointed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2021)

Dune: B+

I thought it was an elegantly made movie, with some visual effects that would've looked phenomenal -- even by blockbuster standards --on the big screen. The cast was good too.

The length really started to get to me though. This was also an issue with the Lynch version, where I spent the first third of the movie completely fascinated, the next third engaged and the rest... struggling to fight of sleep...

I wouldn't call "Dune" slow... at least not my definition of slow... but it does run out of steam by the ending.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Oct 22, 2021)

Wow, I'm on the other side of things as far as Dune goes. I felt everything was moving way too fast forward, and I felt they jumped from scene to scene before the actual scene was done. A lot of the scenes felt like they were missing dialogue too. Wish the movie was at least and hour and a half longer, and that most of the scenes were longer with more dialogue added to it.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2021)

10/10


----------



## Stringer (Oct 23, 2021)

*Oxygen* [Netflix]: 6.9/10

Single-location flicks are pretty hard to pull off. This one wasn't quite as good as Sam Rockwell's _Moon_ (which I found out today has a sequel, so I'm definitely gonna make time for that next), or Ex Machina but it was okay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2021)

The Seventh Seal: A-

Finally saw this! It's a great, introspective little film about a chess game between a knight and death. It's funny though, even though the knight and death are the most iconic and talked about characters, I thought the Squire was the best one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2021)

The Hitman's Wife's Bodyguard: B-

I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. I remember seeing the first one, but in a bizarre twist, I can't remember a single thing about it beyond that... I can't recall a single scene, joke, or plot beyond the concept. Will I remember this? I don't know. Is it a good movie? Not really, but the cast was having a lot of fun and it was contagious.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 26, 2021)

Dune 
9/10
i cant really comment on it
enjoyed it, a bit too long maybe better in series format, but if it was serries it wouldnt have such budget.

watch it in theater after like 6yrs never been in one, having kid and stuff. really cool experience


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2021)

One Night in Soho was the most shocking movie of the year. My mouth was open for two hours.

A-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 1, 2021)

*Dune* — 8.5/10

I didn't see time fly despite the movie's 2h30' runtime because of how immersive the lore and the _(familiar) _worldbuilding were. Watching it I felt strangely at home because of Alejandro Jodorowsky's *Metabarons *_(one of the best graphic novels I ever read)_ -- Jodorowsky admitted that most of the graphic novel was based on scrapped ideas he had for a Dune movie project that never got finalized. I'd say the only other knowledge of Dune I had beforehand was the shared fact that Star Wars took a number of its core concepts from it, which was evident throughout the movie's exposition. Anyways, I enjoyed this entry. As a non-book reader I'm curious to see what else this world has to offer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2021)

U Turn: A-

A 2018 Indian mystery that takes some very bonkers... turns... ugh, I swear that was not intended. It was really compelling though and I thought it executed said bonkers... *sigh*... turns... very well. Apparently this has been remade a shit ton of times.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2021)

saw this on youtube. i am shocked.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2021)

also saw this before last night in soho. equally shocked!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> saw this on youtube. i am shocked.



... why?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2021)

Didn't know she could sing. Amazing voice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 4, 2021)

Yasha said:


> Didn't know she could sing. Amazing voice.


She can do everything. She is the second reincarnation of the Beast.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 4, 2021)

Two for the Money (2005) - 
8/10


> Brandon Lang loves football: an injury keeps him from the pros, but his quarterback's anticipation makes him a brilliant predictor of games' outcomes. Needing money, he leaves Vegas for Manhattan to work for Walter Abrams advising gamblers. Walter has a doting wife, a young daughter, and a thriving business, but he has problems: a bum heart, a belief he's a master manipulator, and addictions barely kept in check. He remakes Brandon, and a father-son relationship grows. Then, things go awry. Walter may be running a con. The odds against Brandon mount.



McConaughey plays McConaughey. Al Pacino plays Al Pacino. And it's great.

If you are still not hooked up then here is some small spoiler: 
Armand Assante pees on Matthew McConaughey, but it's a happy ending.


----------



## Van Basten (Nov 7, 2021)

_Dune_

8.5/10

Damn, they really came through. The visuals, the costumes, the music, etc.

I’m glad they did it in parts. I am excited for Part II.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2021)

Eternals 7/10

Dune 8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 9, 2021)

Mom and Dad Save the World: B-

This was one of those movies I loved as a kid. It's not good, but it is amusing in its own stupid way and I do appreciate the production value and... bonkers tone... there is a lot of sexual innuendo for a kids movie and the man-eating shrooms pretty much embodied everything I adored as a kid. Obviously as an adult, a lot of the jokes misfire and can even be annoying. But the nostalgia definitely elevated the experience.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Nov 9, 2021)

The Eternals - 8/10


----------



## Djomla (Nov 10, 2021)

Shang Chi 2/10

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Oda Report (Nov 11, 2021)

The harder they fall 

Rated Western shit comic book cinema type shit. (good thing) 

That western restored the feeling  while making fun of Hollywood for being meh.


----------



## Sieves (Nov 11, 2021)

Dune 8.5/10

Saw it on HBO Max but probably even better in theatres. A slow burn story, very compelling, great visuals, cool worldbuilding, strong acting particularly from Ferguson, Mamoa, Chalamet, and really pretty much everyone (minus Zendeya but she's barely there). Also cool to see how this story from the novels inspired so much like Star Wars, Game of Thrones, etc., and you can really see it immediately even in movie format.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 12, 2021)

*New York Ninja*



> John Liu originally shot the film in 1984 in New York City. The film remained unfinished until Vinegar Syndrome found the original unedited camera negative in their film archive. With the sound elements and script lost, producer/editor Kurtis Spieler finished the film and hired a new cast to dub the voices as well as the band Voyag3r to create an original score.




And with that out of the way, let me just point out that this doesn't just have the most interesting production of the year, but also the poster of the year. The poster is absolutely magnificent:




Anyway, imagine if Cannon helped Troma produce a ninja flick in the 80's, with the heart of Miami Connection, Samurai Cop and Deadly Prey, and the silliness and attitude of Hard Ticket To Hawaii . This is it. It's absolutely glorious. It's over the top, silly as fuck, cheesy as hell and just really fucking dumb in all the good ways possible. This is topped with a gorgeous soundtrack by the one and only Voyag3r. For someone like me, who worship the altar of Miami Connection, Samurai Cop, Deadly Prey and Hard Ticket To Hawaii, and rank them all as some of the absolute best/most awesome movies ever made, this is perfection. I've seen the movie four times this week, and I'll probably see it a couple of times more too. Cheesy perfection!

10/10


----------



## Djomla (Nov 12, 2021)

*No time to die - 5/10*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 12, 2021)

I watched No Time to Die earlier this week too. A lot more positive than you, but still disappointed. Main disappointment was Rami Malek as Lyutsifer Safin. It was such a weak and boring character, and I saw extras with a couple of seconds of screen time that was more interesting. Fucking hated Lashana Lynch too. Thought she was awful.

Christoph Waltz and Ana de Armas stole the show, despite not having too much screen time. Both were fabulous!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2021)

Uncle Acid said:


> I watched No Time to Die earlier this week too. A lot more positive than you, but still disappointed. Main disappointment was Rami Malek as Lyutsifer Safin. It was such a weak and boring character, and I saw extras with a couple of seconds of screen time that was more interesting. Fucking hated Lashana Lynch too. Thought she was awful.
> 
> Christoph Waltz and Ana de Armas stole the show, despite not having too much screen time. Both were fabulous!



I liked the actors in the roles, but to me, the problem was that the movie lacked a consistent vision with them. Malek's character goes from vengeance based to just... generic baddie who wants to conquer the world or some shit...

I don't really know why they needed the new 007 character, as she doesn't really add much to the story. On that matter, I don't know why Ana de Armas's character was there either, even though yes... she was a scene stealer.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

Did you guys know about this?


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 14, 2021)

*Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings (2021)*
So I finally watched it and it was alright. Basically you know what you're getting in an MCU movie. Nothing groundbreaking or particularly imaginative with quite a few bones thrown at the Chinese audience. It's the cinematic equivalent of McDonalds. The film itself was a bit overlong, yet felt quite rushed, with various sequences happening back to back without offering the story any room to breathe (there's the bit with the magic map to the hidden village that calls back to scenes like the reveal of where the Ark was buried in _Raiders of the Lost Ark_, except the entire thing flies by without allowing the audience to appreciate the wonders of it all). Most of the emotional beats came off as perfunctory (MCU scripts feel like fill in the blanks where you need an emotional beat here and an action beat there), although I did appreciate Tony Leung giving his antagonist a sense of tragic gravitas. It's a diversion that does what it seeks to well enough, just don't expect anything worth remembering a decade from now.


----------



## Djomla (Nov 14, 2021)

Red Notice 2/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2021)

Lethal Weapon: A-/A

It actually is a really fun, thrilling and clever action movie, being a big part of why buddy cop pairings are popular to this day. Oddly, one of the more memorable scenes is also arguably its weakest, where Mel Gibson fights Gary Busy. It's well done, just goes on a bit long and by that point, it's hard to get invested because the stakes are in favor of the heroes. But up until then, I thought the humor was hilarious and the set pieces were awesome. 

I've only actually seen this and the 4th all the way through, so I've decided its time to complete the franchise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys know about this?



I mean... at least they aren't trying to sell us on a scary version of that 'What's going on?' song, but that "Get out... of this town" line was pretty horribly delivered.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 18, 2021)

Lethal Weapon 2: B/B+

It lacks that fresh spark of the first film, but it's still a really good follow-up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2021)

Lethal Weapon 3: B

Lethal Weapon 4: B-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Nov 20, 2021)

Is Nobody worth watching?


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 20, 2021)

First two _Lethal Weapons_ have a mix of grit and tongue in cheek humor that the third kind of lost (taming the guard dog was a bit silly in its execution). Fourth was had some ridiculous set pieces but Jet Li steals every scene he's in and is legitimately an intimidating villain (plus the "fried rice" exchange sticks in my head even after all these years).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Djomla (Nov 21, 2021)

So, just finished Nobody. 2/10. It is just a cheap John Wick knock off. And it doesn't really work. Unlike Keanu, Odenrink isn't really an action type actor. Even though he is a phenomenal actor.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 22, 2021)

I liked Nobody better than John Wick.

No Time to Die was a more Die Hard movie than a James Bond one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2021)

Free Guy: C+/B-

It was OK, but underneath the inventive concept is a pretty ordinary movie.



Liverbird said:


> I liked Nobody better than John Wick.
> 
> No Time to Die was a more Die Hard movie than a James Bond one.




Eh? I didn't get the "Die Hard" vibes at all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 23, 2021)

Red Notice: B-

It was aight. The cast definitely are having fun and I had fun watching them have fun, even if the movie around them is pretty average.


----------



## Djomla (Nov 24, 2021)

Venom 2 - okayish. Was funny at least.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Nov 24, 2021)

*Raised by Wolves* (HBO series) -  7/10

This is an interesting Sci-Fi conceptually but it'd have been even better if it maintained a consistent quality throughout. The cinematography and visuals _(the writing too tbf)_ were noticeably different in the second half of the season compared to the first. That said after finishing it my interest stayed high enough to want to see how they follow up, here's hoping they stick to a homogeneous vision on the director chair and the visuals.


----------



## Djomla (Nov 27, 2021)

8 bit Christmas 1/10. My friend, who btw told me to watch Claus and Christmas Chronicle which I loved, said this is a new Christmas classic. Reality check. It is dull, boring and the main kid is so annoying that it makes you wanna punch him in the face everytime he appears.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2021)

Prisoners of the Ghostland: C+/B-

Pretty zany Sion Sono movie.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 28, 2021)

*No time to die*

When they explained how the weapon works, I knew there is only one way for this to end. Good ending.

8/10


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 2, 2021)

*The Beatles: Get Back (2021)*
This counterpoint and companion piece to Michael Lindsay-Hogg's seminal _Let It Be_ (1970) (which is also undergoing restoration) is an eight-hour plus (it was directed by Peter Jackson, after all) expanded fly on the wall look at the iconic band's "Get Back" sessions.

Now granted, what any source shows and what it doesn't show are both important to consider, and given how two of the Beatles (and certain other producers of the documentary) are still alive (unless you really believe that Paul is dead), the full story is probably a very long ways off from being told, if it ever does. What is seen is four young men growing apart personally and musically, with Paul struggling to hold things together but alienating the others, John looking strung out and unfocused even as some of that old magic returns once he hits his stride, George feeling disrespected and needing to find his own path, and Ringo, well, Ringo is Ringo. It's fascinating seeing the Fab Four's songwriting process, and McCartney was certainly a machine in those days (watch him strum along on his guitar or tap tunes out on a piano at random until he finds a riff/melody that sounds familiar to us all these years later and gradually work out what will become a hit song with the other three), although credit also has to go to the others (Harrison displays hints of what will be his breakout songs and album, while Ringo gets a moment to shine as he outlines "Octopus's Garden").

While it may be hard to swallow for casual viewers and even many fans due to its running time and familiar subject matter, the documentary is a historian's treasure in that it offers more context for these troubled final days of the Beatles, showing that rather than a dramatically efficient narrative arc leading to the band's destruction, it was more of a withering even as the people involved managed to work together and even get along at times.

Jackson's career arc has gone in a fascinating direction. He started off with off-kilter low budget efforts before hitting it big with _The Lord of the Rings_ trilogy, spent some years as an A-list director, and now he's transitioned toward technologically-intensive documentary work between this and _They Shall Not Grow Old_ (2018).


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 2, 2021)

I finally finished "Only Murders in the Building". It is a really good little murder mystery show, with great characters, humor and an engaging mystery, although as it moves along, it starts developing a few flaws.

Every time the narrative shifts from the primary trio, it loses a little bit momentum, even though the new perspectives are still fun in their own way. I also find myself underwhelmed with the big reveal. I think it was too obvious who the killer was and I didn't like how their acting shifts into almost cartoonish villainy. Also not sure how I feel about the sequel hook. 

But it was a usually great show, with its shortcomings never really ruining the experience.


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 2, 2021)

Just watched a documentary on Netflix called "14 Peaks". Highly recommend. It's about a Nepalese climber who summited all 14 mountains in the world over 8000 meters in less than 7 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 4, 2021)

Ron's Gone Wrong. Mostly okay, but also boring in the second half. But overall a watchable movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 5, 2021)

Green Knight. The boring travel of a boring knight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 5, 2021)

*A Hard Day's Night (1964)*
The iconic feature film that solidified the Fab Four's statuses as megastars and catapulted Richard Lester's French New Wave-inspired style to prominence (Lester jokingly asked about a paternity test when informed that MTV was descended from his work on this film) felt like a fitting thing to watch after seeing the most recent release detailing some the final days of the band. In an attempt to capitalize on Beatlemania, this fictionalized take on the Beatles combined many real life details with Elvis-style musical interludes (although it never goes as far as to contrive much of a plot like the King of Rock and Roll's melodramas tended to eke out) to create something that's part mockumentary, part old school comedy, and part musical.

The comedy is a mix of dry wit and more over the top gags straight out of both old comedies and the works of ZAZ. While I didn't really laugh at anything, that the group had such a sense of humor about themselves and everything around them definitely added to the sense of their fans (and viewers) being able to identify with them. In fact, despite the thin plotting and at-times questionable performances, the four are themselves a lot of fun to watch as they act out (mostly) family friendly versions of themselves.

As far as such oddities go, it's lightning in the bottle. That opening chord to the titular song captures you attention as it plays over the boys evading mobs of shrieking fans. The film seems to have had its finger on the pulse of popular culture, as youths are our protagonists or shown with anything other than a sort of scorn, with this extending to the use of slang and the inclusion of little things like Mad Magazine. It's only fitting then that the film, which was written sitting in on the group as they conversed and told anecdotes while allowing for much improvisation, should mock attempts by businesses to decide what the kids will like (that brief scene with George being mistaken for a hired actor for a clothing brand aiming to set trends and convince the kids to pursue right wing sensibilities feels like a precursor to the plot of _Josie and the Pussycats _(2001))_._

As far as it goes, it's an amusing cinematic, historical, and musical artifact that breezily styles itself in a manner that's almost modern at times.

Something that I had to point out: there's one shot with a slow pan across the stage behind the band during a performance that I can't help but wonder might have been deliberately emulated in some sense in one shot for the recent _Get Back _documentary. I'm probably reading too much into it though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2021)

The Tomorrow War: B-/B

I think it was good, but it definitely climaxed a good 30 minutes before it finally ended.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 8, 2021)

*The Terminal (2004)*
This minor Spielberg effort struck on my second watch (just a few days ago) as being akin to a rather old-fashioned sort of film, one I could see being handled by the deft hand of Ernst Lubitsch. Its premise, despite being steeped in the darkness of reality, is treated like a sort of fairy tale featuring a plucky and resourceful protagonist (who makes friends and an enemy) among the colorful lot working at John F. Kennedy Airport. Even one shot wherein a security camera follows Tom Hank's Victor seems like a little touch straight out of Lubitsch's work. Aside from Hanks, the movie features a strong ensemble cast of supporting characters including Stanley Tucci, Catherine Zeta-Jones, Chi McBride, Diego Luna, and Zoe Saldana who unfortunately often don't get to do nearly as much as they should. Adding to my earlier comment, it really does feel like an old-fashioned movie: women are courted by proxy, friends are made in unlikely places, and even certain subplots or jokes come straight out of a black-and-white picture. It's no masterpiece, but it's a cute, at times bittersweet piece of cinema evoking a bygone era.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 9, 2021)

Train to Busan - I don't see the hype tbh.

It's better than the average zombie show/movie to have been released lately, but I don't think it does anything outstandingly compared to other zombie flicks. It's cool that it took place on a train, I guess?

My rating: 7.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2021)

Spider-Man: No Way Home -- A

Talk about a fanboy's wet dream.  I'm sure that like Shang-Chi, once the hype wears off, I'll notice some gaps in the story. But it was a blast, definitely worth the trip in theaters.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 18, 2021)

Rumble - Bad and boring


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 18, 2021)

*Predator (1987)*
Despite being well aware of its place in popular culture and the later entries in the franchise, I'd never seen the original movie before. The crossover with _Alien_ becomes all the more perplexing given that the other series has its roots in horror before taking an actionized tone while this one starts off as an over the top 80s action movie complete with Arnold Schwarzenegger himself before taking on a mix of horror and thrills (mostly the latter) once the titular alien starts whittling down the cast.

John McTiernan, master of the late 80s-early 90s action movie, was firing on all cylinders directing a cast of manly men (and one woman) including Arnold, Jesse Ventura, and Carl Weathers. That first act is so self-consciously ebullient in its handling of the action tropes of the time that it devolves into (likely deliberate) self parody. I suppose then that's why the tone shift is so effective: you're not watching a survival horror tale about a bunch of horny teens or common schlubs, it's a trained team of macho dudes doing macho things who've run into something capable of scaring even them.

It's a fun, often cheesy ride, as many of the best 80s movies starring Arnold are, filled with memorable quotes, testosterone, and a simple but well-executed story.


----------



## Gin (Dec 18, 2021)

dune - 7.5/10
the french dispatch - 8/10
venom 2 - fucking hilarious/10


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2021)

Spider-Man 9/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2021)

The Matrix Resurrections: C-

I guess I liked it more than "Revolutions", as it didn't leave me questioning whether the first film was good in the first place. But it was pretty boring.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 23, 2021)

*The Muppet Christmas Carol (1992)*
Been some years since I last saw this old favorite, and given that I wanted to get into the holiday spirit (I'm ashamed to admit I've never finished the original novella despite knowing the story pretty well by virtue of its place in pop culture). It's a short but sweet movie, but it at times moves so fast (or maybe it was either Disney Plus speeding up the film slightly, I get the feeling with some streamed shows and movies, although it could just be me having so much familiarity with the movie that my brain fast forwarded the experience somewhat (no really, when undergoing a new experience, time feels like it's slowing down because your brain is picking all this novelty up) that certain story beats don't get absorbed as well as they should (the streamed version trims out "When Love is Gone", which I kind of would argue against even if it stops the plot short and is depressing since it gets a call-back at the end with "When Love is Found"). It's a charming movie that combines an excellent Michael Caine with the Muppets are some of their best (the puppeteers and effects artists outdid themselves in creating a Dickensian London populated by so many of them walking around and showing their legs). The soundtrack is solid, and frankly, I prefer songs like "Thankful Heart" over better known pieces in the Muppets oeuvre.

It's still my personal favorite interpretation of Dickens' iconic Christmas ghost story, and it's nice to be old enough now to appreciate the technical artistry that went into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 24, 2021)

*Encanto (2021)*
Disney's latest animated feature film was not something I expected to watch given I hadn't been paying attention to Disney+'s release schedule, but 'tis the season of togetherness and all that regardless of whether Christmas is white or green, so why not? The story of this one involves a magical household populated by a family gifted with wondrous abilities sans our plucky heroine, Mirabel (Stephanie Beatriz). While the family and the surrounding community live in peace and happiness, something is going very wrong, as the magic appears to be fading. Naturally, said plucky heroine has to figure out the cause and save the day. Honestly, you can probably guess how things are going to go just from that premise alone.

It's a smaller movie in terms of scale compared to recent Disney features, although there is a much greater focus on characters in this household melodrama. I didn't care as much for the music as I did for Lin-Manuel Miranda's work on _Moana_, but the songs still were not bad regardless, even if nothing really sticks with me after my first viewing (although I could just be getting too old to commit new songs to memory as easily as I used to).

Overall, an often charming, almost overstuffed little movie that doesn't aim too high and hits its relatively modest targets. You should enjoy it well enough even if it doesn't stick with you for that long.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2021)

Spiderman: No Way Home

I got the jokes but the jokes didn't get me. Can't help but feel that Spiderman's target audience is much younger than I am. 

7/10


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 28, 2021)

*The Mask of Zorro (1998)*
Here was an old summer blockbuster I haven't seen in so long that general plot outline aside, I could remember little about it. I'm also glad I took the time to revisit it too since one thing I'm glad I forgot is how much fun this reimagining of the classic swashbucklers is. The plot is basically _The Count of Monte Cristo _with Zorro, which actually works quite well. Martin Campbell directs a well told tale of revenge and legacy (in a way, the story foreshadows a lot of modern revivals of old properties) featuring Anthony Hopkins' gravitas, Antonio Banderas' charm, and Catherine Zeta-Jones' sultriness in a way that mostly succeeds in combining old-fashioned charm with what movies could do decades after the heyday of the genre. It's a fun watch if you're looking for one of the uncommon solid modern (and I say that only in the sense of being made long after the days of Fairbanks and Flynn, as the movie itself is already 23 years old and counting (where did the time go?)) swashbucklers.


----------



## Djomla (Jan 1, 2022)

Kuromaku said:


> *Encanto (2021)*
> Disney's latest animated feature film was not something I expected to watch given I hadn't been paying attention to Disney+'s release schedule, but 'tis the season of togetherness and all that regardless of whether Christmas is white or green, so why not? The story of this one involves a magical household populated by a family gifted with wondrous abilities sans our plucky heroine, Mirabel (Stephanie Beatriz). While the family and the surrounding community live in peace and happiness, something is going very wrong, as the magic appears to be fading. Naturally, said plucky heroine has to figure out the cause and save the day. Honestly, you can probably guess how things are going to go just from that premise alone.
> 
> It's a smaller movie in terms of scale compared to recent Disney features, although there is a much greater focus on characters in this household melodrama. I didn't care as much for the music as I did for Lin-Manuel Miranda's work on _Moana_, but the songs still were not bad regardless, even if nothing really sticks with me after my first viewing (although I could just be getting too old to commit new songs to memory as easily as I used to).
> ...



I was planning to watch it. Is there too much singing? Cause I hate that in Disney's animation.

Don't look up. It is really boring. 3/10.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 2, 2022)

Djomla said:


> I was planning to watch it. Is there too much singing? Cause I hate that in Disney's animation.
> 
> Don't look up. It is really boring. 3/10.


Define too much singing. It's not song after song after song like say, _Hamilton_, but it's definitely a musical throughout instead of everyone speaking normally for the sake  of a dramatic third act like _Frozen_ (or a talky first act like _1776_). If there is a flaw with the music, it's that it's mostly unmemorable.


----------



## Djomla (Jan 2, 2022)

Kuromaku said:


> Define too much singing. It's not song after song after song like say, _Hamilton_, but it's definitely a musical throughout instead of everyone speaking normally for the sake  of a dramatic third act like _Frozen_ (or a talky first act like _1776_). If there is a flaw with the music, it's that it's mostly unmemorable.


 
It is 1h 42 min long. If it has more more than 10 minutes of singing it is too much for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Djomla (Jan 5, 2022)

Ghostbusters: afterlife.

Tbh I never saw the original movies. Maybe just a half hour of the first one so nostalgia did nothing for me here. Movie was okayish. It had some good parts. Some boring ones. I must say I really love Paul I'm almost every movie he is in. And I don't know why.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 5, 2022)

I also watched Ghostbusters: Afterlife recently. Much better than I had anticipated, and overall pretty decent. It's fine for what it is, but as a Ghostbusters movie it's pretty damn weak tbh. I just never got the feeling I was watching a Ghostbusters movie, but rather a R. L. Stine adaptation or something similar that pays some homage to Ghostbusters.


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 8, 2022)

Watched Eurotrip for the first time last night. Fun movie, made me want to pack my bags and head to Europe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 9, 2022)

*Don't Look Up (2021)*
I actually didn't watch the entire thing, missing much of the beginning while my housemate started the movie due to handling paperwork (I was in the room and heard what was going on though). I've seen the movie compared to _Dr. Strangelove_ in that it's a very dark comedy about a very serious and potentially world-ending topic that is handled without as much care as it deserves in reality, although this modern take is much more of a ground-level narrative and prone to sentiment.

It also commits the sin of being too long. Comedy and horror usually do best under limited running times so that the audience doesn't get exhausted or bored after a certain point, and the dark laughs and implied horrors within are what they are, even if I didn't really find much to laugh about. It's a movie that could have used some trimming to maintain its energy.

Also, in some ways, you could argue that it wasn't mean-spirited enough. The movie falls into sentiment at the end when pitch black comedy being maintained throughout would have made the point at least as biting.


*The Hunt for Red October (1990)*
Another thriller that I've never actually seen directed by John McTiernan, this one is based on the Tom Clancy novel of the same name, revolves around a topic not seen all that much in film: submarine warfare. The gist of it is that Sean Connery is a Scottish-accented Soviet submarine captain who has gone rogue while in command of the latest of the Russian sub models, and is headed for the United States' coast. Meanwhile, Jack Ryan, played by Alec Baldwin (I just didn't care for him that much in the role, even if it did put him on the map), has to figure out what's going on and do what he can to resolve an increasingly dangerous situation that has both Soviet and American forces hunting for the truant submarine.

It's the sort of thriller that's hard to do well due to the drawn out and often slow nature of politics and submarine warfare, but this was actually a lot of fun. Aside from its two leads, it's actually well cast with a list of noteworthy actors in supporting roles throughout. Definitely worth a watch if you're looking for thrills that don't necessarily bombard you with nonstop action and spectacle throughout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2022)

Don't Look Up: B

I agree with everyone who says it was too long. But I did like it. I actually dug its sentimental side towards the end and the commentary was both amusing and infuriating. The cast is also in fine form. 

But... 30 minutes shorter? Please?


----------



## Djomla (Jan 12, 2022)

Eternals. 4/10


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 14, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> Don't Look Up: B
> 
> I agree with everyone who says it was too long. But I did like it. I actually dug its sentimental side towards the end and the commentary was both amusing and infuriating. The cast is also in fine form.
> 
> But... 30 minutes shorter? Please?



Instead of leaning into soon to be dated politics, I wish that mocking reality aside as _Dr. Strangelove_ did, the movie had also parodied disaster flicks like _Armageddon _and _Deep Impact_ more. Just as that movie mocked American cowboy attitudes to the extreme in one very memorable scene, all the archetypes and plot points of disaster movies could have done with some parody. Basically mix the Kubrick film with _Airplane! _just so the disaster genre can never be taken seriously again because reality is more ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2022)

Eternals: B

It's more uneven than bad or even mediocre. 

Ugh, I wanted to see "Scream", but I think I have COVID. Fuck.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> Eternals: B
> 
> It's more uneven than bad or even mediocre.
> 
> Ugh, I wanted to see "Scream", but I think I have COVID. Fuck.


Eternals suffers from being a superhero movie. If it had just been a film about a group of immortals that had drifted apart over hundreds of years but the murder of their matriarch pulled them back together again and they were forced to face the unresolved issues that pushed them apart in the first place... No Celestials, no superpowers, no apocalypse... It would've been a better movie, because so much of that aspect _works_.

The tragic love story of Thena and Gilgamesh being a metaphor for losing someone you love to dementia or Alzheimer's, for example, or the different ways the Eternals were adapting, taking advantage of or simply ignoring modern life. Sprite wanting to grow up but never being able to echoed Kirsten Dunst in Interview with the Vampire and could have been explored more. Even the way some Eternals were choosing to fall in love with mortals despite knowing the inevitable outcome. Sure none of it is particularly original but together, taken as a whole, it would have made a great story nonetheless because you can see that potential... underneath all the CGI and forced quota of Marvel references.

Purely as a drama movie it had a lot more potential than as a superhero movie and the cast was legitimately amazing. Now that Marvel is moving away from adapting comic book storylines to do their own thing, I'm worried more stories like this and Shang-Chi - stories where superhero elements are shoehorned in for the sake of brand recognition - are being wasted or misused.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Djomla (Jan 14, 2022)

Hotel Transylvania 4: It is okay. Not better than the first one, but superior to both the second and the third. 

The Harder They Fall. I'm only one hour I'm, but loving it so far.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2022)

I started watching that netflix Cowboy Bebop show and actually... I'm enjoying it. It is pretty pointless and I find it strange how all of the live-action anime adaptations tend to be of anime that hasn't been at the forefront of pop culture for awhile. It's certainly flawed, relying way too much on fanservice. But I do enjoy the high camp of it all. I also mostly like the cast, with John Cho being a surprisingly good Spike... although I hate what they're doing to Vicious. He's kind of a bitch.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 17, 2022)

*Tremors (1990)*
Another cult classic that I'd never seen the entirety of, it seemed worth a shot given that it's not long (95 minutes) and works with a fairly simple premise: giant monsters living underground are eating people in a small town. Classic B-movie stuff. It's a movie that doesn't aim too high, but has a pair of likeable comedic leads played by Kevin Bacon and Fred Ward complemented by an ensemble who imbue this stock setting with personality. It's an often goofy little horror comedy that's not big on scares past early on, but at times reveals a cleverness and polish betraying its simplicity in the best way. I can see why it developed a cult following.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2022)

The Harder they Fall: B

Pretty fun western, although the only thing really memorable about it is that it's a western with a cast of all famous black actors. They're all great though and the set design was a lot of fun. I loved how the 'white town' is literally white.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 19, 2022)

*Bad Boys (1995)*
I hadn't ever seen the first one, which was in hindsight significant for promoting two rising African-American stars in Will Smith and Martin Lawrence while providing Michael Bay with his feature film directorial debut. It's a dumb script that's an excuse for a fresh young director to take the time to justify the presence of and highlight flammable substances that are getting blown up at some point or another (honestly, that's amusing simply because much of his later work doesn't set up the stuff going boom nearly as well). The story is a waste of time to explain really, just know that you're here for Michael Bay things supplemented by Smith and Lawrence doing a great job bouncing off each other.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 20, 2022)

_*Dante's Peak*_* (1997)*
So I just caught this movie on Netflix because I had nothing better to do. It's as cliched as it gets for 90s flicks in the disaster genre: we have an ignored expert played by Pierce Brosnan, a romantic subplot providing a rather thankless role for Linda Hamilton (I also note that there are quite a few shots of her face reflected in a window as she fearfully observes the titular volcano going off), kids in peril, stupid decisions leading to tense set pieces, stuff blowing up, oh, and the piece de resistance, the dog lives.

I wanna get into that last part a bit because of how it's handled. So the kids, being dumb kids, decide that they are going to try to evacuate their grandmother, who won't get out due to a mixture of denial and being too old to give a shit about whether she dies so long as she dies at home (which is true to life given I have had elderly relatives make clear that they intended to do the same during real life disasters). Anyway, she's got a dog that runs off into the night while the kids are trying to get granny out. Some time later, miles away from grandma's now nonexistent house, nearby a flow of lave, the dog appears again right the fuck out of nowhere! The sheer whatthefuckery of this left me in hysterics. I'm not joking when I say I wound up having an extended laughing fit watching this all happen, as the dog, when called, jumped to the safety of the truck the main characters were using to escape at that point (I should also note that said truck catches fire and has its wheels burnt out when it drives through said field, although it's somehow in pristine enough condition to drive all the way to town).

Oh, and as a bonus, here's a spoiler for you. The main character's boss (Charles Hallahan), who, in contrast to most characters of this type, is actually plenty reasonable and provides good arguments for why they shouldn't jump the gun on evacuating the town earlier (Brosnan's character was going off hunches rather than something more concrete for the most part, for one), winds up dying late in the movie, except whatever drama that moment deserved is lost because he lets out an interrupted Wilhelm Scream. Some real unintentional comedy in this movie.

It's a mildly entertaining film with some impressive set pieces marred by moments of unintentional comedy, so if you like disaster movies and have little to do, why not?


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 21, 2022)

*Christopher Robin (2018)*
While people often lump this in with Disney's spate of live-action remakes, _Christopher_ _Robin_ doesn't count simply by virtue of doing something different from retelling the story. Where the later version of _Pete's Dragon_ took a basic premise and made its own thing (the final result was all right), this film serves as an epilogue for the Disney adaptations of A.A. Milne's stories. Using Pooh and the titular Robin's talk before the latter had to go away to school as a jumping off point, the plot follows the boy (Ewan McGregor) as he experiences tragedy, love, war, and family, unfortunately falling into the familiar cliche of the working man who has to remember what's really important (although at least his stress and inability to give his wife (Hayley Atwell) and child (Bronte Carmichael) the attention they need is justified given the circumstances he is placed in at work).

Still, the decision to lean into nostalgia works perfectly for this movie given its subject matter. Bringing back the Sherman Brothers' music and having Richard Sherman write new songs was an inspired choice in making sure this story fit in with its predecessors despite the move to live-action. Having Jim Cummings voice Pooh and Tigger was also an excellent decision, because it immediately gears audiences familiar with Disney's Pooh franchise (like myself) into accepting this as part of it all (frankly, I wish that the producers hadn't leaned so hard into getting celebrities to voice the other denizens of the Hundred Acre Wood, because of how jarring they sound next to the more familiar voices used by Cummings).

Cummings' performance as Pooh in particular is the heart and soul of the film, regardless of its strengths and shortcomings, although McGregor succeeds in finding his footing in what could have easily been an overly melancholy or saccharine role. Brad Garrett does fine as Eeyore, even if I'm more familiar with Peter Cullen's performance, and the character himself has some hilarious lines and moments.

Overall, cliches and certain questions of tone aside, I quite liked it a lot more than I expected when I opted this as my viewing choice on a lark.


----------



## Djomla (Jan 22, 2022)

Last Action Hero. Freaking loved it. 90s were great for the cinema.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 22, 2022)

*Big (1988)*
Going back to classics, this is the movie that serves as the gold standard of any plots involving a person suddenly finding themselves of a much different age through magical  means. I'd seen it once before, but that was years ago back in the days when you could rent tapes from Blockbuster, so my memory of it was pretty faded.

On my rewatch, I noticed that the beginning feels a bit rushed, like they just wanted to get to Tom Hanks finding himself an adult overnight as quickly as possible, even if I otherwise appreciate that the movie, which runs less than 100 minutes, doesn't allow its premise to wear out its welcome.

It's a charming little story with a strong undercurrent of melancholy paired with its wonder and whimsy. Just as Hanks' character brings out the inner child in those surrounding him for better or worse (reminding his boss of how much fun he had playing with toys during the iconic FAO Schwartz walk-on piano scene, restoring a sense of sincerity to his jaded love interest, and reducing his professional and romantic rival to a tantrum-throwing bully), so too is he marked by this early entry into the adult world, with all its cynicism, banality, and complications. At the end, when he's saying his goodbyes to the aforementioned love interest (Elizabeth Perkins), it's hinted that this will be but one formative experience for him once he goes back to growing up (his promise not to forget her is only halfway convincing in certain respects), but at the same time, he's been marked by his coming of age in many ways, even if the story does have him go back to shooting the breeze with his friend Billy (Jared Rushton).

The performers, led by Hanks, all do their part in making the story work, and the awkward realities of the romance between a grown woman and a pre-teen boy in a man's body aside are easier to overlook because of everyone's ability to maximize the potential of the script.

Definitely a classic worth a rewatch, and like many classics, it pairs its laughter and joys with relatable moments of wistful sorrow to craft a bittersweet product.


----------



## Djomla (Jan 23, 2022)

Payback with Mel Gibson. Hell of a fun movie. One of the best revenge movies I saw.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 23, 2022)

*The Sandlot (1993)*
At times sloppy, but often charming, David Mickey Evans' _The Sandlot_ was a slice of life baseball classic that I had mean meaning to watch for years now. Honestly, I liked it, as I often like slice of life anecdotes featuring memorable characters and situations in cinema. While not all the kids get a moment to stand out, the ones that do really make an impression, even if some of the situations seemed a bit more adult than would be expected of mostly prepubescent boys.

While it can be a bit jarring to see what had been a down to earth story take on increasingly over the top turns toward the end, it makes more sense if you view it under the lens of a man recalling the days of childhood and exaggerating events as one's memories, especially when they stem from childhood, are wont to do.

It's a fun little movie. Not an all time great, but often funny and possessing a charm that's harder to find nowadays.


----------



## Djomla (Jan 25, 2022)

Kindergarten Cop. Another Arnold's classic I havent seen before. It was fun movie for what it is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 26, 2022)

Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within - C

I remember when this first came out and being confused, as it's nothing like the games and the plot is pretty esoteric. I thought I might like it more as an adult, but while I had an easier time understanding it, the CG animation hasn't held up very well. The more epic visuals are pretty cool, but the facial expressions and body language are awkward. It's amazing how quickly this style of animation ages.


----------



## Djomla (Jan 27, 2022)

Last Looks. Shit. Dropped it after 20 min in.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 29, 2022)

*Rushmore (1998)*
Wes Anderson's breakout hit, written by him and Owen Wilson, displays his various signature ingredients but benefited in large part from his style not yet feeling overplayed or overly imitated during its initial release. It had been over two decades since I last saw it (rented it from Blockbuster), so again, my memory of it all was pretty fuzzy.

Max Fischer (Jason Schwartzman) is an overly precocious overachieving underachiever at the titular academy who befriends a burnt out industrialist (Bill Murray) and falls for a pretty teacher (Olivia Williams), but finds himself messing up his own life and those of the people around him in this oddball coming of age story.

It's probably not for everyone. Max can come off as a creepy little shit (although the romantic comedy hijinks and behaviors he and typical protagonists of such plots engage in are actually justified by his being a kid who fancies himself a grown-up), and Anderson's particular style is an acquired taste. It's a must watch for those who enjoy the man's work, a maybe for anyone else.


----------



## LawdyLawd (Jan 30, 2022)

Injustice: B

A bit underwhelming


----------



## Djomla (Jan 30, 2022)

Pacific Rim: Uprising. Super fun, great visuals. Great way to kill some free time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2022)

Holmes & Watson: D

It's not as bad as everyone said it was, even if it's still pretty bad.


----------



## Djomla (Feb 1, 2022)

Palm Springs. I tried watching this once, didn't like the beginning, and I dropped it. Saw it last night on tv. It is a lovely movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2022)

Nightmare Alley: A-

At times, I wondered if the 2 and a half hour long running-time was necessary, but by the end, I decided it was. Probably the purest film noir throwback out there, but doesn't just rely on genre nostalgia. 

The Drowning Pool: B/B+

The sequel to "Harper" starring Paul Newman. Not quite as good, but still a strong follow-up.


----------



## Djomla (Feb 12, 2022)

Long Kiss Goodnight - Premise seemed fun. Movie itself is afwul. Samuel L. Jackson as boring, mostly useless side kick just doesn't work.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2022)

Ghostbusters: Afterlife - B

It was fine, sometimes really funny and I liked the cast. But I think it lacked any memorable set pieces. The car chase was probably the best one. The climax was really underwhelming, outside from seeing the old gang back together.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2022)

Antlers: B


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2022)

Becky: B-/B

Kevin James is surprisingly good in a serious role as the villain.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 17, 2022)

*Phone Booth (2002)*
Joel Schumacher directed this long delayed (it was first proposed as an Alfred Hitchcock vehicle) thriller that on paper should have been a fairly easy sell due to the simplicity of its premise and the fact that such a story should come in at a low budget, even if there are risks in following just a few characters within a limited setting. It stars Colin Farrell (who, alongside his voiceover co-star, more on him in a moment, successfully carries the movie with his performance) as a somewhat douchy but not altogether bad publicist who, after attempting to begin an affair with a young actress he's worked with (Katie Holmes), quickly finds himself caught in a twisted game overseen by an anonymous sniper with his scope firmly on the titular phone booth Farrell's character is using. Speaking of which, Kiefer Sutherland has a very real presence as the mostly unseen antagonist, with his vocal performance being plenty in establishing his credibility as a villain.

It's very much a product of its time. The premise itself is much harder to pull off in the age of cell phones being damn near ubiquitous. The aesthetics and stylistic touches scream early 2000s, be it the gratuitous CGI that bookends the movie, the _24_-style editing and split screens (a show that Sutherland starred in), some dialogue from the villain that wouldn't feel out of place coming from Heath Ledger's Joker, and even the approach to domestic terrorism in the post-9/11 period.

Still, it's a tightly written and put together film for the most part, and it understands that its increasingly tense premise is one that should not be dragged out (it comes in at about 80 minutes in length), with much of the story occurring in something close to real time. It's sometimes cheesy, but for the most part, does a pretty good job overall, and is anchored by two solid lead performances.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2022)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2022) - B-

It's definitely a slasher.


----------



## Djomla (Feb 18, 2022)

Deja Vu. Not one of the Denzel's best, but it is watchable.


----------



## Djomla (Feb 19, 2022)

Training Day. Can't believe I haven't seen this before. Great movie.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 19, 2022)

*Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (1998)*
Terry Gilliam's adaptation of Hunter S. Thompson's seminal novel is an experience that takes a bit of time to digest (I know I'm still trying to make sense of it). Johnny Depp and Benicio del Toro star as Raoul Duke (Thompson's author avatar, who might be more than a mere avatar) and his traveling companion/lawyer Dr. Gonzo find themselves in a meandering series of anecdotes about themselves, Las Vegas, and by extension, America itself.

Speaking of the term, gonzo journalism is less a narrative about the facts themselves than putting audiences into the mindset of a particular experience, and in many ways, this is pretty much what the movie is, even if there remains a gap of sterile cleanliness between the screen and the viewer. The squalor, depravity, and sense of the grotesque that defines much of our leading duo's misadventures in and around Vegas are on display in often garish close-up.

Still, there's a sense of tragedy to the proceedings, and the famous "wave speech" offers that by itself while its very context and who it's coming from add to that. Viewers can get a hint of just why that metaphorical wave of idealism and change broke upon observation of the counterculture's champions (exemplified by the two leads, who probably aren't even really anti-heroes), their own excesses, and the fact that whatever vision they might have or once had is blotted out in favor of chasing their own debauchery. The hippie movement was always doomed in that way, as the lack of a clear vision and desire to get high is self-destructive once the initial bout of fun ends.

Gonzo journalism, which Thompson had championed, is itself arguably a tragic figure in its own right. Once a means of expressing an experience in ways traditional journalism could and would not, it's not been taken up by lesser imitators offering their own subjective truths, and now the world is drowning in a mixture of these competing visions of reality combined with a lack of respect for whatever the facts are.

The movie itself loses a bit of steam toward the end, perhaps fittingly given that the initial high and fun has pretty much worn off by that point for the characters, although Duke himself seems to experience this more than once before moments of greater introspection.

It's a movie everyone should try once, even if it's definitely not a movie for everyone. Chances are, you might find it detestable, adore it, or find yourself so confused, so intrigued, that you can't help but watch it again later in the hopes of making sense of it all.

An afterword, but writing this now, and thinking about how Terry Gilliam expected the movie I'm about to review to become something that viewers would either love as one of cinema's great pieces or hate as a pointless waste of celluloid, I can't help but think of why Rian Johnson's own work often falls short in comparison to more daring, more artistic filmmakers such as Gilliam. He himself wants to make movies that you either like, not love, or hate, almost as if he himself is aware of that.


----------



## Djomla (Feb 20, 2022)

Fools Rush In. Kinda into old rom com movies these days. It's okay. Perry cant leave Chandler mold but it is fine.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 21, 2022)

*The Rock (1996)*
Remember when Nicolas Cage was a respected character actor cum action star and not a living meme? Or when action movies made during the 90s were the hot thing at the box office and Michael Bay wasn't himself a meme (even if his producers in Bruckheimer and Simpson kinda were)?

Cage stars as a chemical weapons expert named Stanley Goodspeed (really) brought in by the government to assist in an operation aimed at stopping the actions of a rogue general (Ed Harris, who does everything he can to make his character into a genuinely tragic figure rather than a forgettable bad guy) who, along with his men, have taken hostages on the island of the titular 'rock': Alcatraz. However, to get in, the authorities are forced to turn to a prisoner who technically doesn't exist who previously escaped the island, a former SAS operative named John Mason (Sean Connery, playing a former spy who maybe is and maybe isn't James Bond in his old age).

This movie might be proof that Sean Connery's presence elevates just about whatever he's in given that despite its excesses and shortcomings, _The Rock_ manages to be a pretty fun and even decent blockbuster after all these years. The characters are given slightly more depth than the thinness of what the script offered by virtue of their performers, and the action is tense while remembering to be entertaining.

It's a silly but thrilling pop corn movie made in a long lost age.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 22, 2022)

Ma Rainey's Black Bottom - A-

I was surprised how much I liked this. The confined setting really helps bring out the performances, which are all amazing.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 22, 2022)

*Crimson Tide (1995)*
Another submarine movie, this one from the Bruckheimer/Simpson team-up, although the script is certainly much smarter than their usual productions. Despite the blockbuster nature, it's very much a vehicle for its two leads (Denzel Washington as the younger, more patient XO, Gene Hackman as the older and experienced captain of the USS Alabama) to face off and allow their performances to carry much of the movie. It's also got a surprising supporting cast that includes a pre-_LOTR_ Viggo Mortensen and a pre-_Sopranos_ James Gandolfini, along with a script with contributions by Quentin Tarantino. It's a big budget thriller with surprising prestige to say the least.

As for the quality of the picture itself, it's an entertaining thrill ride. Taking its own spin on an incident that took place on board a Soviet submarine during the Cuban Missile Crisis, the core of the film's conflict stems from a debate between two sides with legitimate points to make. Hackman's Captain Ramsey is a soldier from the Cold War era who's been trained to follow orders and take initiative during potentially world-ending scenarios, while Washington's Lt. Commander Hunter is a modern officer schooled in various finer disciplines without any real combat experience. After building up the tension between the two, the story presents a ticking clock scenario wherein the sub has orders to launch a pre-emptive nuclear strike before a renegade Russian general is able to use the nuclear arsenal his forces have managed to capture, but has a later transmission cut off during a skirmish against a Russian rebel submarine that sees its radio communications damaged. Ramsey has a point that the pre-existing orders take precedence, while Hunter makes a fair point in turn that they should make an attempt to verify the contents of the interrupted message from headquarters before proceeding. While the conflict isn't all that realistic given real life naval policies at the time of its release and afterward, it's still a fascinating scenario to watch unfold.

It's a smarter movie than most blockbusters, particularly ones from its particular production team, and one can't help but miss the days when even big budget tentpoles were willing to let the audience think and its lead performers act. If you want to have a good time with a little food for thought on the side, _Crimson Tide _is well worth a watch.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 24, 2022)

*The King's Man (2021)*
Once more, the _Kingsmen _series makes a misstep in trying to tackle a topic incompetently. The second movie failed due to harshly oversimplifying the issues being debated (drug legalization) to the point where I wound up rooting for the callous president almost out of spite. This entry suffers from being part of a franchise that glorifies violence yet attempts to criticize war. It's part of a distressing pattern given how promisingly Matthew Vaughn's career as a director was going prior to that.

This prequel that delves into the founding of the titular organization attempts a darker tone than its predecessors, but falls a bit flat there. It's a lot less humorous in tone, even if there are over the top elements familiar to those who've seen previous films in the series. The script feels oddly disjointed and the length itself is too long. Frankly, it comes off less as a coherent film and more a series of set pieces glued together.

Still, it's not all bad. Ralph Fiennes does a fine job of leading the cast, the action is well put together if a bit tiresome past a certain point, and Rhys Ifans does his best to entertain in his nutso take on Rasputin.

On the whole, it's not a bad time waster, just don't expect the surprising magic of the first (and far away the best) one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2022)

Fistful of Vengeance: D

Whoa, "Wu Assassins" got a movie sequel? The fights are fine, but everything else is pretty bad. 



Kuromaku said:


> *The King's Man (2021)*
> Once more, the _Kingsmen _series makes a misstep in trying to tackle a topic incompetently. The second movie failed due to harshly oversimplifying the issues being debated (drug legalization) to the point where I wound up rooting for the callous president almost out of spite. This entry suffers from being part of a franchise that glorifies violence yet attempts to criticize war. It's part of a distressing pattern given how promisingly Matthew Vaughn's career as a director was going prior to that.
> 
> This prequel that delves into the founding of the titular organization attempts a darker tone than its predecessors, but falls a bit flat there. It's a lot less humorous in tone, even if there are over the top elements familiar to those who've seen previous films in the series. The script feels oddly disjointed and the length itself is too long. Frankly, it comes off less as a coherent film and more a series of set pieces glued together.
> ...



I spent nearly the entire movie thinking Rasputin was played by Peter Stormare.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 26, 2022)

*The Lone Ranger (2013)*
So back in 2013, which was apparently nine years ago (where the hell has the time gone?), a relative I was visiting suggested we see this in theaters, although given how unfamiliar I was with the franchise beyond the basic gist of it in popular culture, as well as the lack of appeal of Westerns, on top of Johnny Depp fatigue, I ultimately decided to pass. However, since it recently came to mind again, and because I've increasingly come to recognize over the years that being a box office bomb isn't the same thing as being a bad movie (for the record, I liked _John Carter_), I decided to check it out given that the cost of doing so was lower than that of a movie ticket (yet another reason why theaters are dying).

The first word that comes to mind is "excess". This movie was built around it. There are more action set pieces than absolutely necessary for the story to work. The production value is just too much, and maybe if the framing story wasn't about as ebullient in how it's put together, then maybe I could justify it as being the result of an unreliable narrator engaging in hyperbole and the flaws of memory. There are a load of references to classic Westerns, but at times it feels bogged down by the need to make a reference regardless of how well it serves the story. There's an unnecessary romance that seeks to reference a similar dynamic from _The Searchers_. Also, the movie is too damn long.

That last point is about more than just the way the story is stretched out with one too many twists and turns, along with pacing, by the way. It also has to do with the decision to put an extended set piece at the beginning of the story that has a train go off the rails after a violent prison break. While studios clearly believe that this can be used to hook an audience, it can also leave said audience exhausted early on after such a stimulating beginning, and require escalation to keep their attention (even _Saving Private Ryan_, which begins with one of cinema's greatest battle sequences, kind of bogs down into Spielberg's tendency toward melodrama as the movie goes on).

Still, it's an otherwise competent but lesser execution of the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ formula that had brought this production team and Depp so much prior success. Nothing truly stands out compared to those earlier films (especially the first one, which didn't fall into as big of a trap as a blank check for the budget as its follow-ups), with Johnny Depp's Tonto not only being of questionable taste in the modern day, but also being a lesser version of his iconic Jack Sparrow (with a smidgen of the classic cinematic comedians he took inspiration from for his performance in _Benny & Joon_).

It's also a smarter script than it appears at first glance, although it's also quite the cynical one that doesn't completely embrace the possibilities it raises. The film is a story told by an aged Tonto, a relic now reduced to a Wild West sideshow, who tells a likely exaggerated tale of an age long past, if it ever truly existed. The Lone Ranger has to undertake his hero's journey into the iconic proto-superhero of the traditional Western, fighting villains (one of whom is an over the top monster while the other is disturbingly symptomatic of what a tamed frontier will eventually become rather than being a mere horrifying anomaly that society must combat). There is a conflict here between the idealistic version of the genre from which the Lone Ranger springs and the more cynical revisionist and Spaghetti Westerns that followed him. I'm not sure that this conflict is ever reconciled, and the seemingly happy ending feels rather bleak because of the implication that the Ranger and Tonto are reduced to mere rebels against a corrupt system, that is, if the story really happened at all, or at least close to as prettily as Tonto tells it.

It's not a great movie by any means, but the climax set to Hans Zimmer's take on the "William Tell Overture" does elevate a rather uneven picture. Ultimately, _The Lone Ranger_ is a story of both excess and what might be a war between needing to make a demographic pleasing blockbuster and something more meaningful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2022)

Green Knight: A-

I was surprised how much I liked it. I normally respect more than like these slow burn, artsier movies. This is definitely that, but the atmosphere and character development just worked on me.


----------



## o2dznuts (Mar 2, 2022)

I love watching his movies that deal with Madea


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 5, 2022)

*West Side Story (2021)*
The trouble with remakes or continued attempts at tackling properties that have been adapted before is not just a matter of quality, but a matter of justifying such attempts in the first place. This film thus had two issues working against its existence: the first was whether it would actually be a worthy existence in its own right as far as cinema goes, the second was whether it could thus justify itself compared to the 1961 adaptation of the iconic stage musical which won Best Picture at the Academy Awards. That's quite a mountain to climb already. Having just seen this new version, I have to say that both issues are handled: the movie possesses merit in its own right, and it arguably stands alongside, if perhaps surpassing the previous film version (who could have seen that coming?).

I'll be honest now: I'm not that big a fan of _West Side Story_ in general. The music is good, just not my favorite Sondheim score, and the story itself is basically a more modern _Romeo_ _and Juliet_, which I'm not all that fond of in general. The original film is okay as far as I'm concerned, and for that reason, despite all my praise for the new version, I'm not offering an enthusiastic recommendation for this one if your tastes are similar to mine. Otherwise though, feel free to see it, since it's on a more objective level, an excellent adaptation of the musical that takes advantage of its medium.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 12, 2022)

*Turning Red (2022)*
Pixar's latest effort was a standard product from their studio: that is to say, nothing spectacular, but entertaining enough with some interesting ideas. The story, continuing in the tradition of films like Disney's own _A Goofy Movie_ concerns a growing adolescent who finds herself increasingly locking horns with a parent, although the inciting twist to this old tale is that our protagonist's life is complicated by finding herself turning into a were-red panda whenever she experiences particularly strong emotions, the result of a mystical family legacy.

The characters are a tad thinly drawn, with only the protagonist and her mother really getting any major depth, which is a shame because the surrounding cast felt like they deserved more than being supporting players/an emotional support group.

The content feels oddly rushed yet drawn out, perhaps due to pacing. The handling of the conflict and ensuing complications can feel overly sped up at times, and honestly, the best parts of it came when the movie allowed itself to slow down and let the characters actually communicate. Frankly, the things going on with the girl's mother seemed like a fascinating story in its own right that deserved telling in greater detail.

The art style doesn't really do much to grab the eye. I could see the GrubHub comparisons, although at the very least, there are little anime-style touches that don't entirely work in 3D.

The specific time period doesn't really do much to justify itself. Sure, the protagonist being into boy bands and animesque art fits with the early 2000s, but those details don't really come off as all that specific to the era. Furthermore, since the story takes place in 2002, you'd think a - spoiler alert - kaiju-sized red panda attacking the SkyDome would elicit a very different response in a post-9/11 world.

In addition, the use of the animorphism as a metaphor for puberty/repressed behaviors doesn't work perfectly. The protagonist and her friends at one point decide to exploit her new liminal state of being by selling photographs and interactive activities of her in her panda form, with the closest thing to that if we go with the metaphors being taking risque photos of her developing body (?). In addition, it's not always clear whether taking a red panda form impacts her behavior (at times it appears that way), or if her behavior is simply the result of no longer being able to repress certain parts of her personality, especially with puberty coming along. Honestly, I'm not sure they really thought this aspect entirely through.

Still, its shortcomings aside, _Turning Red_ is a competently put together and entertaining movie. It's not nearly Pixar's best, but even falling short of that standard means being better than most pictures.


----------



## Djomla (Mar 13, 2022)

The Adam Project - It's okay. It's Ryan Reynolds doing what he does best - being Ryan Reynolds. So if you are into that, it is a movie for you.


----------



## Djomla (Mar 15, 2022)

Turning Red - 1/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2022)

Thirteen at Dinner: B

A Hercule Poirot made-for-TV, with Peter Ustinov in the role. He's actually a personal favorite incarnation of Poirot, although I'd still say the original "Murder on the Orient Express" (where Albert Finney was Poirot) was the best of the Poirot movies. Ustinov just has this charm to him that elevates all the movies. The supporting cast here is good too, with Faye Dunaway, Bill Nighy and David Suchet (who would later go on to play Poirot himself) standing out. It's surreal seeing a young Nighy play such an idiot.

The mystery is good, but it is a made-for-TV, so the production values are minimal and the pacing is a little too slow. It's a good brain teaser, but not particularly exciting, which honestly... is fine, as a lot of Agatha Christie books are designed that way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2022)

Dead Man's Foley: B-

Another of the made-for-TV Hercule Poirot movies with Peter Ustinov in the role. It's good, but the narrative is a little messier than its predecessor. There is still a compelling mystery, it's just that some of the red herrings felt disconnected from the main story.


----------



## Djomla (Mar 19, 2022)

Dog. Internet says it is comedy. Actually a boring ass drama.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2022)

Murder in Three Acts: C+/B-

The last of the 'Peter Ustinov as Poirot' TV movies... although he did get one more theatrical one that I can't get my hands on at the moment. This is the weakest. Sometimes Poirot seems like a dick and the story is a bit messy. But it does have the best direction and cinematography of the three, strangely enough.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 24, 2022)

Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings​
I didn't expect much cause i was just bored.

But this movie blew my expectations.

Edit: i just found out Brad Allan oversaw the choreography.  no wonder it was so fucking top notch.


----------



## Djomla (Mar 26, 2022)

Hollywood Homicide. Damn, I miss buddy cop movies of past. Loved it.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 27, 2022)

*Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind (1984)*
Not as polished as Miyazaki's later works, but a solid film nonetheless.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2022)

*The Batman:* 8/10


*Death on the Nile: *7/10


*Belfast: *10/10


*Spencer: *10/10


*Ambulance: *6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2022)

Death on the Nile (2022): B-/maybe a B

Much like "Murder on the Orient Express", I really liked what I liked and really didn't like what I didn't like. The good is always accompanied by some bad. For example, there is a lot of breathtaking scenery, but sometimes it just looked way too digital. There's a great cast, but not every performance really worked. Kenneth Brannagh is still great as Poirot and I actually liked the attempts to flesh him out, even if it takes him away from the source material. Annette Benning also shines and perhaps the biggest twist of all is Russell Brand turning in a very serious, dramatic performance. I didn't even realize it was him! But I also thought Gal Gadot and Armie Hammer had some cringey off moments. Hammer in particular I could never take seriously... although it's possible his real-life controversies were the source of that.

My problem with "Murder on the Orient Express" was that the narrative would fumble whenever it took creative liberties with the source material. When they added an action scene, a backstory or a new twist, it just felt out of place within the story. With "Death on the Nile", I think it's the opposite. The story is at its most compelling when it is taking creative liberties. I really dug all the stuff with Bouc, who was not in the original book, but is apparently the new 'Hastings' now. There was some great stuff there which added to the tension. I suppose you could also argue that unlike "MotOE", you feel like Poirot is in danger. So there was a nice escalation of tension.

Of course, the new stuff is at the expense of Jackie (), who doesn't get as much screen-time as the first "Death on the Nile" film or the book. This is an arguable problem, considering her importance. But I also get it, because the book -- and even the original movie -- focused more on the love triangle between Jackie, Simon and Linnet. Poirot doesn't really take the reins of the story until the murder, but for this adaptation, Poirot is much more front and center. 

So it was pretty good overall. Nothing amazing and I hope subsequent entries focus on books that haven't been done a billion times before, but it was good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2022)

Silverado: B+/A-

Very fun Western, with a great cast playing great characters. You can tell that a lot of it (such as a love triangle of sorts) ended up on the cutting room floor, but the entertainment value is so high that it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Djomla (Apr 2, 2022)

Moonfall. Good and entertaining action - disaster flick that gets bad with the Terminator plot near the end and gets even worse with the ending twist.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 4, 2022)

*Apollo 10 1/2 (2022)*
From Richard Linklater comes a slice of life semi-autobiographical film that includes the kid protagonist going to the moon and back as an experiment by NASA just before the Apollo 11 mission officially carries out that duty. It's an odd mix, to be fair, but for the most part, it works, with that major experience being treated as just another memory for the reminiscing narrator (Jack Black) than the pure focus of the film. In fact, if it wasn't for the postscript text, one might be tempted to think of it as just a dream or fantasy by the protagonist rather than something that actually happened.

A question worth asking is whether this needed to be animated. Aside from some fantastical sights, there's little content that merits releasing the movie in the medium. Where something like _Waking Life_ utilized animation to convey a dreamlike state of being, this movie doesn't really justify being animated except as a means of catching the eye.

Still, aside from that, I enjoyed the film for what it is well enough given my fondness for these kinds of light slice of life anecdotal narratives. It's not nearly Linklater's best, but it's entertaining enough.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 8, 2022)

*Death on the Nile (2022)*
_Death_ _on the Nile_ is a different beast from its predecessor. It's bolder and more ambitious in certain respects, and Branagh does leave more of a fingerprint on this one, but at the same time, the final product is a bit weaker and at times less polished compared to _Murder on the Orient Express_. It's not a bad interpretation of an old-school murder mystery, although it's certainly an acquired taste.


----------



## Djomla (Apr 9, 2022)

Man on Fire. Shitty camera work, but good movie.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 11, 2022)

*The Bubble (2022)*
Judd Apatow's latest effort is the latest example of how direct-to-Netflix flicks tend toward the bad to mediocre. Detailing the downward spiral of a blockbuster movie shoot during the early days of the COVID pandemic (it's supposedly based on the real life issues faced by the shooting of _Jurassic World: Dominion_, which is itself yet to come out), it's a poor man's _Tropic Thunder_. While that film had the advantage of a hilarious script to complement its zany energy and biting satire of Hollywood, _The Bubble_ is an overlong slog where the laughs are few and far between. Frankly, the mockumentary at the end should have been the movie we got, and it's amazing how bad modern comedies often are at cutting their contents down to the strongest minimum. Skip it.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 14, 2022)

*Gladiator (2000)*
This Academy Award winning film directed by Ridley Scott briefly revived the sword and sandals genre in the mainstream (with it occupying a niche even today), paving the way for epic fantasies involving large-scale pitched battles like Game of Thrones, while also making a movie star out of lead Russell Crowe, who won Best Actor at the Oscars for his troubles.

It's a very old-school sort of movie that plays fast and loose with historical fact, provides easily defined characters and familiar personal arcs,  and is as much about the human factor as it is the lavish production value. You're not so likely to see a Best Picture winner with this much mainstream appeal nowadays, but then again, the Oscars nowadays are relevant only when people are getting slapped (do you even remember the details of who won what?).

It's an entertaining film that does just about everything it should, even if the history buff in me started to get antsy when modern mores were prescribed to ancient Roman mindsets and the use of overcranking happened so often it got distracting, but overall, it was good old-fashioned Hollywood movie making with modern resources.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2022)

They Call Me Mister Tibbs!: B-

Sequel to "In the Heat of the Night", but nowhere near as good. There is a pretty stellar story within here, but I kind of feel like some of the stuff involving Tibb's home life went nowhere. Not bad, just kind of an ordinary police procedural that only stands out because it is a sequel to "In the Heat of the Night".

Everything Everywhere All at Once: B+


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2022)

An Appointment with Death: B-

The last of the Hercule Poirot movies starring Peter Ustinov. This was a theatrical release, so has a bigger budget, cleaner presentation, etc. But it doesn't quite have the charm of the previous films. The cast is pretty impressive, but they don't get the same opportunities to shine that the previous movies gave their casts.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> An Appointment with Death: B-
> 
> The last of the Hercule Poirot movies starring Peter Ustinov. This was a theatrical release, so has a bigger budget, cleaner presentation, etc. But it doesn't quite have the charm of the previous films. The cast is pretty impressive, but they don't get the same opportunities to shine that the previous movies gave their casts.


Have you ever seen Thankskilling?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Have you ever seen Thankskilling?



Personally, I thought it sucked. But the title is amazing.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> Personally, I thought it sucked. But the title is amazing.


"NICE TITS BITCH" "YOU'RE STUFFED"  I love it.

What about Poultrygeist?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2022)

Mider T said:


> "NICE TITS BITCH" "YOU'RE STUFFED"  I love it.
> 
> What about Poultrygeist?



I have not seen that one. 

Should I?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> I have not seen that one.
> 
> Should I?


Yes.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 20, 2022)

* (2006)*
Satoshi Kon's final completed film manages to be one of his most straightforward works while still going full-tilt on the weirdness. One part mystery, one part science-fiction, and one part mind fuck, _Paprika_ is a strange beast. Kon clearly put a lot into the film, and it shows in its creative imagery and a use of dream logic that certainly felt more befitting of such a justification for fantastical elements than Christopher Nolan's _Inception_. Still, the line delineating reality and dream gets shattered by the end, although it feels questionable to the point of feeling fantastical rather than a natural conclusion of preceding developments. The characters themselves are mostly not all that interesting save for the detective, who is provided a depth that even the protagonist of the film doesn't quite match. Certainly one of the more approachable works made by Kon despite its bizarre nature, it should give first-time viewers an idea of what to expect from the rest of his oeuvre.


*The Royal Tenenbaums (2001)*
After the success of _Rushmore_, this follow-up was Wes Anderson's mainstream breakout. Building on what came before, Anderson channels a circa-1970s novel being adapted to film (the film is made from an original screenplay) about a family of former child prodigies who've crashed and burned by their 30s (Ben Stiller, Gwyneth Paltrow, Luke Wilson), their mother (Anjelica Huston), who has begun a relationship with her accountant (Danny Glover), and the exiled patriarch (Gene Hackman), a scoundrel and mostly distant father. Joining them are a family friend (Owen Wilson) and the husband of one of the burned-out prodigies (Billy Murray). As always, Anderson's work is an acquired taste, but his characteristic light touch turns what could have been a dreary domestic drama into a mildly bright dramedy. It's a decent film, although it's not some grand masterpiece.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2022)

The Forever Purge: B-/B

Possibly the best of the Purge movies. At the absolute least, it's the only one where the social commentary/political agenda felt organic to the story and not just a marketing ploy.

But I've never really been a huge "Purge" franchise fan anyway, so...

Once Upon a Crime: C-

Mediocre murder mystery parody. Apparently, it's a remake of a French movie and... I can definitely see that in some of the performances. But it doesn't really work, as enthusiastic as the cast might be.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 26, 2022)

*CODA:* 8/10


*Jujutsu Kaisen 0: *8/10


*The Desperate Hour: *10/10


*Fantastic Beasts: Dumbledore's Secrets: *7/10


*The Lost City of D: *7/10

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Djomla (Apr 26, 2022)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *The Desperate Hour: *10/10



You actually wanted to write 1/10 and made a mistake?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 26, 2022)

Djomla said:


> You actually wanted to write 1/10 and made a mistake?



Nah.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Djomla (Apr 30, 2022)

16 Blocks. Meh. Bruce is good but that black guy playing the witness was annoying. Especially his voice while talking. I checked some interviews. He did the voice on purpose.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2022)

Lady from Shanghai: A-

Another great Orson Welles movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2022)

Wrath of Man: B-

I thought it was mostly a well made, very well acted thriller, but the narrative shifting perspectives kind of deflated some of the momentum.


----------



## Djomla (May 1, 2022)

Volcano. Not Dante's peak, but I liked it. Lava in LA.


----------



## Djomla (May 3, 2022)

Attack the block - dropped it after 20 min. The most unlikable cast ever.
Anastasia - cool premise, but singing. Ugh. Dropped it


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2022)

Jack-ass: The Movie -- D-

The rating isn't really an accurate representation of its quality, as... this just wasn't for me. I'm sure fans of the show will love it.


----------



## Van Basten (May 6, 2022)

Dr. Strange: Multiverse of Madness

It was alright but didn’t live up to the hype. 

Countless points for John Kransinski as Reed Richards though. That’s pretty much signaling that MCU Fantastic Four and X-Men will be in an alternate universe ala Supergirl and the Arrowverse. That’s good as long as there’s interaction and Fox’s lame production team is sidelined.

6.5/10


----------



## Djomla (May 13, 2022)

Hacksaw Ridge. Damn.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 13, 2022)

_*Trailer Park Boys: The Movie *_*(also known as *_*The Big Dirty*_*) (2006)*
In addition to classic films, I've also been looking into classic television productions, and in addition to _Seinfeld_ (yes, I confess to never having seen the show proper until I finally started this year), another show of choice was the Canadian classic _Trailer Park Boys_. Spinning off from a black-and-white mockumentary that made few waves in its initial debut, this low-budget production with accordingly meager production value managed to capture greater attention through a mix of crass but clever writing mixed in with colorful characters and sheer earnestness. Naturally, in order to take advantage of this popularity and expand the potential audience, a feature film was greenlighted with the intention of being a little more mainstream while distilling the essence of the show. The resulting film is a more polished product that feels like a big damn movie (by the show's standards), though sometimes in a manner that feels off-putting if you're used to the original production.

Now, before I start on the film proper, I admit that my bingeing the show's first seven seasons was the result of finding myself getting hooked early on despite the clunky start. The show starts off like a borderline dramedy before transforming into something more ridiculous while maintaining a darker undercurrent of satire and tragicomedy (kind of like _The Simpsons_ did in its prime). Despite the greasiness, it's hard to not develop an affection for these very strange denizens of the Sunnyvale Trailer Park and their antics.

The movie itself continues a trend in the show where it moves away from being a strict mockumentary. In the show, we wind up getting a POV shot straight out of fiction despite the production's conceit, but it works for comedic purposes. The film itself barely hangs on to that very aspect, operating very much like a 2000s sitcom that cuts away to character interviews (I wonder what Brecht would make of these cutaways in such shows given that they call attention to the fictional nature of the production yet maintain the mood of it) complete with montages and cinematic shots that would be out of place in a documentary.

The film doesn't really fit in with the chronology of the show, operating more like an alternate universe distillation of everything fans like about it. It ups the explicit greasiness and nudity to the point of resembling a traditional sex/gross-out comedy from the period, although it's still funny enough, and the characters are still themselves.

Plus, the soundtrack is made up of some excellent song choices, and the final ending scenes overlaid with the Tragically Hip's "Bobcaygeon" is not only beautifully put together, but sums up what constitutes a happy ending for the majority of the characters in a way that's true to them and life without feeling cloying, while somehow being genuinely heartwarming.

It's a bit off-putting for fans of the show, but definitely a means for those who've never seen it to get an idea of what they'd be in for. I certainly enjoyed it well enough.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2022)

Chip N Dale: Rescue Rangers -- B

Surprisingly funny.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 26, 2022)

*Trailer Park Boys: Countdown to Liquor Day (2009)*
Fitting into the show's continuity, this film originally served as a finale prior to the release of _Don't Legalize It_. It's a darker story than the last few seasons, fitting in with the tone of _Say Goodnight to the Bad Guys_, as the boys, Mr. Lahey, and Randy are all in a worse place despite attempts at bettering their lots by the end. Furthermore, the supporting cast seem increasingly impatient with their antics, giving the sense that even the creators were feeling this way, which makes sense. A bunch of petty criminals and highly flawed authorities living in a trailer park can be funny only for so long before time increasingly makes their situation tragic (which is fitting given how the show shifted away from its more dramatic elements after the first couple of seasons).

Hell, at least J-Roc seemingly manages to finally make something of himself, and his growth is highlighted by just how tired he is with Julian's half-baked schemes and his own desire to avoid getting in any more trouble with the law to focus on his own goals.

It's still classic _TPB_, even if the laughs are more spaced out in favor of actually acknowledging the drama of the situation the characters are stuck in for the most part (although the climax decides to go balls-to-the-wall with one of the strangest car chases I've seen).


*The Life Aquatic With Steve Zissou (2004)*
Wes Anderson's third major film is bigger than its predecessors in many respects. It's more ambitious with its use of sets and special effects, and even its running time is noticeably longer (and not in a good way). It's not a bad movie by any means, and Henry Selick's animated contributions are a part of a very charming look the movie adopts. Still, Anderson's somewhat detached style (which can feel twee at its worst) makes it hard to bond with the characters or their journey in a movie this long.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2022)

Fantastic Beasts: The Secrets of Dumbledore -- C+

Maybe even a B-. I think circumstances surrounding the movie made people want to hate this. It's not bad. Not particularly memorable though.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 14, 2022)

*The French Dispatch (2021)*
Wes Anderson's latest major production is a frothy thing full of style but light on substance. It's still more than watchable, just not all that memorable, and honestly, the framing story doesn't really contribute much since Bill Murray's recently deceased character never really has much to him worth noting.


*Chip 'n Dale: Rescue Rangers (2022)*
The Lonely Island teaming up with Disney to put a _Who Framed Roger Rabbit _type spin on the original characters and show (speaking of which, said Rabbit makes a cameo early on) is certainly one of the odder combinations in recent memory. The film itself is amusing but nothing special, building off a predictable script with a bevy of cameos and rapid-fire humor. Still, even if it's not the strongest story and the animation quality more than a little uneven, it's not a bad time waster.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2022)

Jurassic World: Dominion - C+/B-

Not terrible, but it's not great either.

No Exit: B

Pretty solid hulu thriller.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 27, 2022)

*Trailer Park Boys: Don't Legalize It (2014)*
The finale of Mike Clatternburg's time as showrunner is an odd duck. Its initial tone and look harkens back to the dramedic days of the show's early run, although by the end, the coloring and story have lightened up significantly (in fact, despite its reputation, things don't always feel as dark as they did in _Countdown to Liquor Day_). The series was always somewhat tragicomic as it skewered Canadian society and handled the realities of its characters' lives with a darkly comic touch. It's a story best told with a younger set of leads, because what is funny about seeing three trailer park denizens try to get rich quick through zany (and often greasy) schemes becomes sad and desperate when the same is still going on for increasingly older men, something that Clattenburg seemed to understand. It's a fine finale if you prefer to discount the Netflix seasons.


*One Cut of the Dead (2017)*
A movie that is difficult to discuss without spoilers, it's a low-budget piece that manages to be one of the more inventive films I've seen recently.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 27, 2022)

Shang-Chi 

8/10 it was a really fun movie


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 28, 2022)

Kuromaku said:


> *One Cut of the Dead (2017)*
> A movie that is difficult to discuss without spoilers, it's a low-budget piece that manages to be one of the more inventive films I've seen recently.



Think I've seen this 10 times since I first saw it a few years back. It's not gonna be for everyone, but it's so well-thought out and clever. Hilarious movie!


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 1, 2022)

*The Black Phone*

Decent horror movie with a straight forward plot. Good acting, some tense moments and several jump scares. Some humour scattered throughout. Ethan Hawke is pretty terrifying.

You can tell it was made by the same director of Sinister. You can also tell the short story it is based on was written by Stephen King's son. Lots of similar aspects and nods to his father's work.

I'd give it a decent to strong 7 out of 10.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 4, 2022)

*Doctor Strange and the Multiverse of Madness (2022)*
The most recent cinematic entry in the Marvel Cinematic Universe is pretty much what you'd expect from the Kevin Feige-driven production line, except this time with a bit of Sam Raimi in the mix. The increasingly unwieldy franchise has turned to the concept of the multiverse to make things even more convoluted, and it wouldn't surprise me if we wound up getting an Ultimates/Crisis on Infinite Earths style reboot to restore some semblance of order to the increasingly intertwined new releases.

Like much of its brethren, the film often fills overstuffed with characters and set pieces that move by too fast for anything to really stick with you. This time however, Sam Raimi, his trusty Oldsmobile, and buddy Bruce Campbell decided to at least make some things in this movie memorable, as some of the horror and goofiness intrinsic to the cult director's work add flavor to the typical MCU feel.

The villain of the piece is Wanda, the previously heroic/antiheroic Scarlet Witch, who was last seen engaging in some very morally questionable behavior in _WandaVision_, although the character development and arc there seem to have fallen to the wayside by the time the story starts in this one. Still, the film decides to avoid beating around the bush and reveals her antagonist status quickly so it can get to the good parts.

As for lead Benedict Cumberbatch, his Doctor Stephen Strange has a character arc about continuing to learn some degree of humility and allowing himself to be less of a control freak while getting over the fact that his relationship with Christine (Rachel McAdams) didn't work out. Frankly, that relationship wasn't that vital to the first film, and it still doesn't really resonate much.

Still, it's an MCU film, which means that it still offers a couple hours of entertainment. It's basically the McDonalds of cinema: not all that substantive, but you know what you're getting and it does taste good when served warm. Plus, the Sam Raimi factor.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 5, 2022)

Memory - 9/10. 

I liked how the stories ended up slowly crossing with each other.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2022)

The Gangster, the Cop and the Devil: B+

A South Korean thriller about a rogue cop and a noble Gangster teaming up to track down a serial killer. Despite the concept, this isn't as bleak or as intense as its contemporaries. "I Saw the Devil" and "The Chaser" and the like walk a line between horror and "Se7en". This dabbles in it, but it seems more interested in having fun with the idea. This isn't to say it's comedic, but most of the movie is built around the shaky alliance. It's gratifying seeing them both bond and betray each-other, in a seemingly endless cycle. The actual serial killing is kind of in the background. It's good though. 

They're apparently doing a Hollywood remake, with the same actor who played 'the Gangster' reprising his role since he also speaks English (he was in "Eternals" too).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2022)

Top Gun: Marverick - 10/10.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2022)

The Billion Dollar Brain: B-

This is the third entry of the Harry Palmer spy trilogy, following "The Ipcress File" and "Funeral in Berlin". I didn't realize that "Funeral in Berlin" was the 2nd one, so... f@ck.

It's not great. It has moments of wit and a strong visual style, but the story was disjointed and the pacing was uneven. Overall, it was just OK.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2022)

Thor: Love and Thunder -- B-

It's definitely cut from the same cloth as its predecessor, but isn't quite as good.


----------



## Van Basten (Jul 10, 2022)

_Thor: Love and Thunder _

7.5/10

On its own, it’s a fun movie.

In reality though, the whole direction since Ragnarok has been stupid, especially the loss of Asgard. Thor should be the king and on his throne, Valkyrie should be, you know, rebuilding the Valkyries, and Sif (who barely gets any screen timeshould be training up a new generation of Asgardians and soldiers. Asgard should still be standing as well.

Unlike the other Big 3 members, Tony and Steve, Thor got shortchanged with dumb developments. I feel the same is about to happen to Black Panther. The best days of the MCU are behind it.

I read the original Jason Aaron run when it first came out years ago. It was much better than this movie and I would recommend it to anyone. I say that as a DC guy.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 10, 2022)

Helsreach (Fan movie by Richard Boylan) 10/10 going to watch it again in few weeks


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2022)

Escape Room 2: B-

It's about as... OK... as the first one. When the big twist is revealed though, I was like "Huh? That's what it was all building towards?". But after I finished watching it and doing a bit of research, it turns out that it was added in reshoots. The original ending makes a lot more sense in regards to the foreshadowing. But I don't know if it's overall better or not, as it does lead to some pacing issues.

These might not be great movies, but their fast pacing is what keeps you from lingering on their flaws.


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jul 10, 2022)

The Wailing
One of the better horror movies I have seen. Only if the story was a bit smarter it had the potential to be an all time fav horror for me.
8/10


----------



## Djomla (Jul 13, 2022)

Minions Rise of Gru. Meh. Despicable Me is still the only good movie from the Franchise.

Sea Beast - or Sea - How to train your dragon. It was more enjoyable than the Minions


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2022)

12 Strong: B

It's well made 'War in Afghanistan' movie, but it's the type of propaganda that feels like it should've been made 10 years prior... and it's aged somewhat awkwardly with the Taliban taking back control over Afghanistan. But it's still a pretty solid film.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 20, 2022)

*RRR (2022)*
This Tollywood blockbuster came recommended, so I decided to give it a shot. Frankly, I confess to knowing little about Indian cinema outside of classic dramas like the _Apu Trilogy_ and Bollywood musicals (the Indian sub-continent comes with its own share of separate studio systems). What I got was certainly one of the more fascinating action-packed bits of cinema I've seen this year. Ram Charan stars as Alluri Siarama Raju and N.T. Rama Rao Jr. stars as Komaram Bheem in a fictionalized take on the early years of two real life Indian anti-colonial revolutionaries. S.S. Ramajouli's direction is a mixture of blockbuster action and a certain old-school cheesiness you don't see much of nowadays (complete with straight-faced nationalist sentiments that wouldn't stick out in a propaganda poster). By Hollywood standards, it's a strange mix of polished big-budget content and unpolished stylistic touches.

As far as the story goes, it's primarily a bromantic epic centered a bond between manly men following in the proud tradition established by icons such as Gilgamesh and Enkidu. In true Indian fashion, it's also got musical interludes (including one of the most kickass dance sequences I've seen about a third of the way through) and a momentary respite into romantic comedy. It's a film built on excess, and the stuff that isn't simply silly is pretty damn cool, with some of the silly material being cool in its own right.

Definitely worth a watch without feeling all that overlong despite running for a little over three hours. Might be because of the vaudeville-like variety of entertainment it offers to go with the manly action.


*Spider-Man: No Way Home (2022)*
Released on the 20th anniversary of the Sam Raimi-directed film's own release (damn, that makes me feel old), as well as the 60th anniversary of the character himself, this MCU offering is very much a product for the fans. Iron Man Jr. is reworked a bit to better fit the traditional mold of Peter Parker, and characters from the earlier Sony films make appearances. Willem Dafoe and Andrew Garfield manage to stand out, although Alfred Molina gets to do something with his Doc Ock.

It's an MCU film that nails the fanservice aspects for the most part on a grand scale, and even the more substantial beats aren't badly done. In many respects, it's a highly meta movie, with two past villains commenting on how falling into scientific experiments seems to result in superpowers. It's not the smartest movie, and some characters' motivations make little sense, while others might feel underused, but for the most part, it sticks its landing better than the previous two films of the MCU rendition.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2022)

Robots: B-

It's amusing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2022)

Nope: A-

The Gray Man: B

The action scenes are really good and the cast is having a lot of fun. The story feels both a little conventional and yet a little convoluted, but it's serviceable enough to not hold back its strengths.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 23, 2022)

Bloody hell (2020)
8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2022)

ActionHorror, where is your Black Phone review?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2022)

Rukia said:


> ActionHorror, where is your Black Phone review?



In my horror thread.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2022)

The Gray man: B-


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 1, 2022)

Elvis - 8/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2022)

Bullet Train: B

Prey: B

The Avengers: Endgame -- A-


----------



## Djomla (Aug 6, 2022)

Prey - 3/10


----------



## Yasha (Aug 7, 2022)

*Bullet Train*

It's the film Quentin Tarantino has been trying to make his entire career but fell short. It's the funnest Japanness-imbued film I have seen since The Wolverine.

P.S. Is that cameo at the end Sandra Bullock or Cate Blanchett? (Ouch)

9/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2022)

I like Bullet Train. And holy shit did it have a lot of cameos. I think Ryan Reynolds and Channing Tatum cameos were way better than Sandra Bullocks.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I like Bullet Train. And holy shit did it have a lot of cameos. I think Ryan Reynolds and Channing Tatum cameos were way better than Sandra Bullocks.


Are you sure that's not Cate Blanchett?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2022)

I am pretty sure it is just an old Sandra bullock and we haven’t seen her in a while.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I am pretty sure it is just an old Sandra bullock and we haven’t seen her in a while.


She has Cate's cheekbone and nose though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2022)

Uncharted: B-


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2022)

Black Phone: B+


*Spoiler*: __ 



I am glad Finn killed the grabber. He was a dick!

I do still feel bad for the brother and sister at the end of the movie. Their dad is a mess.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 13, 2022)

*A Chinese Odyssey (1995)*
Technically, this is two films, but they came out the same year to tell a single cohesive story, so I'll be treating it as such.

Jeffrey Lau and Stephen Chow join forces to come up with a take on _Journey to the West_ (material Chow himself would later put his spin on) that approaches an old story from a new angle, mixing laughs with action, romantic drama, and contemplations of the natures of love and fate (all this on top of a very strange and surprising rendition of the Platters' "Only You"). It's the sort of strange combination that doesn't always work, but when it does, it provides something you don't often see in either adaptations of classic literature or blockbusters.

The first half, while offering action and drama in bits, is more focused on comedy, and it's been a while since I laughed so much at a film. The second film ups the focus on melodrama and romance, even if the comic bits are still there (the aforementioned cover of "Only You" being a standout), but manages to stick the landing despite the plot going off in a whole new direction.

One could argue that the romances at the core of the story don't really feel all that real, or that the constant humor detracts from the heavier material, but for the most part, the movies work. Definitely worth a watch if you're eager to try something a little different in your comedies.


*Bad Boys for Life (2020)*
Switching out Michael Bay for Adil & Bilall, the third entry in the Bad Boys series maintains its sense of style even as it tries to do something more substantial with its material. Martin Lawrence is demoted somewhat to lead supporting actor, as Will Smith's cowboy cop has to deal with the realities of law enforcement (and its evolution) and the travails of getting older. It's still a dumb action movie, but it manages to avoid being obnoxious about it this go-round. It's a fun effort, even if the sequel hook in the mid-credits seemingly promises to ruin a perfectly fine final entry in the series.


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 14, 2022)

Watched "The Wedding Singer" for the first time over the weekend. Watching that was like a blast from the past.  I thought it was a fun watch, but not as good as Billy Madison, Waterboy, or Happy Gilmore.

Although it's more of a rom-com so not a fair comparison.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2022)

Happy Gilmore is probably the best out of that batch. I like Wedding Singer too though and I would take it any day of the week over Billy Madison and Waterboy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 15, 2022)

*Forbidden City Cop (1996)*
This historical comedy (with some action on the side) is emblematic of Stephen Chow's golden era (the period from the 90s to the early 2000s), going for a laugh a minute at any cost. Like ZAZ's own efforts (although Chow's energy more resembles the Marx Brothers'), there's so much thrown at the viewer that even if a good chunk of it misses, eventually something will tickle the funny bone. It does take a while to get going though, with the opening skewering of wuxia conventions and the initial depiction of our down on his luck protagonist not really doing much for me due to a lack of energy. However, between the film taking its time to build up the relationship between him and his wife (Carina Lau) and a memorable sequence featuring brilliant editing of supernatural martial arts violence and meal preparation, the movie finally hits its stride some time in. It's not Chow's best work, but it definitely has its moments.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 20, 2022)

Zootropolis

10/10. A wholesome movie about believing in yourself, trying your best, believing in others and friendship.


----------



## LawdyLawd (Aug 20, 2022)

Dragon Ball Super Super Hero

7/10

fun, lighthearted but still exciting action. 3d animation and effects were better than I expected


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2022)

Damn lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2022)

Fullmetal Alchemist: Revenge of Scar -- D


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 20, 2022)

Watched Constantine with Keanu last night. I've seen bits and pieces a long time ago. But it was my first time watching it all the way thru. I enjoyed it. I'm a big Keanu fan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 23, 2022)

*King of Beggars (1992)*
This Stephen Chow vehicle features him as a spoiled socialite who winds up running afoul of a sinister official in the course of courting a beautiful courtesan. It ends of course with the common Stephen Chow third act in which the protagonist undergoes an apoptosis, often involving some sort of injury that is varying degrees of comic, then unlocking their true potential via mastery of an esoteric martial art. I'm guessing that a lot of the comedy would have stemmed from speech, meaning that a lot of humor would have been lost to me. Even then though, I found the film less funny if oddly fascinating in how it divided its story into three parts when the start of the second would have been reached far sooner in most works. Among Chow's works, it's nothing special.

*Justice, My Foot! (1992)*
Less focused on wuxia style action (though there is plenty of that) than a farcical battle of wits, JMF allows Chow free reign to go nuts with his verbal and physical comedy, giving us a simple tale of a former money grubbing lawyer who seeks redemption by taking on a case antithetical to his loose morals and ethics. While also not one of his best works, it's still an at times clever and funny farce that makes room for digs at the justice system.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Aug 28, 2022)

Me Time. Dropped it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2022)

Moonfall: D

Well, that was a thing.

I actually roll my eyes at critics who deride this as 'preposterous' though. That's the whole point of it. It's the equivalent of a slasher being accused of being all about the gore. Yes, the movie is stupid. The script only exists for set pieces, which is usually how disaster flicks work.

HOWEVER,

I think the problem by this point is that we've seen it all by now. Thanks to the rise of CGI -- mass destruction in film has become so commonplace, "Moonfall" doesn't deliver anything new. "The Day After Tomorrow" and "2012" weren't what I'd call 'good' movies, but we hadn't really seen the world crumble like that on-screen before. But now? Been there, done that. No longer really that impressive.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2022)

The Guns of Navarone: B+

Good war-thriller. Great set pieces; solid tension; phenomenal cast.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2022)

See How They Run: B/B+

Pretty funny and stylish murder mystery. It does lose... something... during the finale. Felt like it was too clever for its own good, but overall? Very fun movie.

Vengeance: B

Not the type of movie I was expecting. I was expecting a darkly comedic murder mystery with social commentary, but it's really more of a social commentary with some dark comedy and a dash of murder mystery. Pretty thought provoking though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2022)

@MartialHorror Ready?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2022)

Nope

Worst film of the year. Jordan Peele is becoming old Night Shyamalan.

1/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


> @MartialHorror Ready?



Sure, although I have no idea why they'd need a 3rd one.

With that said,

Pearl: B+

I don't want to say it's better than "X", but I liked it more than "X".


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> Sure, although I have no idea why they'd need a 3rd one.
> 
> With that said,
> 
> ...


From what I have seen, most people like Pearl more than X.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


> From what I have seen, most people like Pearl more than X.



I feel like "X" was more of an intellectual slasher. This one goes primary for a gut reaction. 

I have absolutely no idea why we're going to need "MaXXXine" though, as there wasn't much to the character beyond her parallels with Pearl. But I'm sure Ti West has something up her sleeve.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 20, 2022)

Minamata - 8/10.

Bullet Train - 8/10.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2022)

@MartialHorror 


Did you see this trailer? What if this is like Prey? Another Hulu movie not coming to theatres. Would that disappoint you?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2022)

Rukia said:


> @MartialHorror
> 
> 
> Did you see this trailer? What if this is like Prey? Another Hulu movie not coming to theatres. Would that disappoint you?



I did see the trailer. Looks pretty good, but I'm skeptical because gore is much cleaner these days than in the past. Don't see how it could be anywhere near as effective as the original.

Don't mind it going to hulu, as long as it feels like it was made for the smaller screen -- not referring to overall quality, but the presentation.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 29, 2022)

Bullet Train 9/10.

enjoyed this movie from start to finish.  Knew it was good when the Asian guy who always appears in good movies showed up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 4, 2022)

*Extreme Job (2019)*
Okay enough. Probably missed a lot of humor due to watching with subtitles. Not sure what to think of how it used its premise or the final twist involving its main characters.


*Infernal Affairs (2002)*
The first in a trilogy that was remade as Martin Scorsese's The Departed. While stylish in its own way, it's also more melodramatic to the point of sappiness at times, and much more focused on its two leads (compared to the American version that decided to shine a spotlight on Jack Nicholson's larger than life mob boss). Storywise, it feels a bit less polished, although it at least averts the weird love triangle of its remake. Still, it's a thrill ride with its own distinct flavor and meanings that's worth a watch.


*Once Upon a Time in China (1992)*
The comedy does not always work, as the supporting cast's antics just seem more annoying than amusing at times. Contrast this with the more fitting goofiness of Jackie Chan vehicles that work that into their overall tone. Despite Jet Li's impressive skills, it's hard to get over the at times clumsy handling of a dark period in Chinese history and some questionable dub work.


*Once Upon a Time in China II (1993)*
A much more focused tale than its predecessor for the most part, although the final parts of the film threaten to get away from it due to having multiple points of climax. Still, the action in this one manages to outdo that of the first film, and the threats feel both omnipresent and genuinely concerning for the characters, who are trapped away from their home base.


*Tears of the Black Tiger (2000)*
A rather odd mix of melodrama and Thai outlaws rooted in old-school pulp novels, pulpy 60s-70s action flicks, peculiar violence that echoes the style of Tarantino, and good old-fashioned campy romances. It's a weird film to say the least, and I'm not sure even now what I thought of it. When does deliberately being bad for the sake of being "so bad it's good" merely account for being bad?


*The Man from Beijing (1994)*
Another film from Chow's heyday, this spoof of James Bond-style spy thrillers shows a lot of affection for what it parodies, although the end result is nothing special (though there are a few gags that do stand out).


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2022)

Amsterdam: B-

It's not as bad as the reviews suggest. There is a great cast; obviously; but they really are clearly having a lot of fun with their colorful roles. I liked the dialogue and their banter. The story is compelling in parts, but the problem is... it's really long winded and excessive in its delivery of the message. 

Hellraiser (2022): B+


----------



## Polaris (Oct 8, 2022)

"Annabelle Comes Home" Bo-_rrring!_ The budding romance between Mary Ellen and Bob was cute, but _sheesh_, that's not what you're supposed to be focusing on! This is a horror movie, you're supposed to be focusing on the scary stuff... which was non-existent in this movie, imo. 3/10.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 8, 2022)

i watched barbarian tonight

i'm pissed off this girl had so many chances to escape and kept hanging around

things i wouldnt do:

-book an airbnb in a random town alone without extensive research (reviews, surrounding areas, etc)
-drive to that airbnb and not take stock of the neighborhood im in
-stay with a random stranger in the house
-wake up the next day and notice the burned down houses and still come back
-ignore the warnings all passerbys give me

like i get they have to make a movie. but idk a single woman who would walk past all these red flags


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2022)

The Hole (2001): B

Pretty interesting psychological thriller/mystery, although it seemed like there were some gaps within the narrative at the end... and I'm not referring to the 'unreliable narrator' element. Just seemed like there were some important scenes left out. Good movie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2022)

I heard Amsterdam will lose like $100m. That is on the studio. The budget for that movie should have been modest.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 15, 2022)

*Zodiac (2007)*
This David Fincher-helmed fictionalization of the hunt for the Zodiac Killer runs into a problem that a lot of similar films like _Spotlight_ suffer: that is, the problem of wondering why a documentary would not have sufficed. There's a certain dryness to the reproductions of the killings, making things a little less overtly horrifying, and our protagonist isn't all that fascinating a character (it's also a little distracting in hindsight to see three prominent MCU actors in leading roles).

Also, as with _Mank_, Fincher is plenty content with running with a narrative regardless of the nuances of actual history, so don't take this work of fiction based on real events too seriously.

It's alright, I guess, but nothing that special.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 20, 2022)

*Ghostwatch (1992)*
So I watched this infamous TV special that utilized actual BBC personalities of the time to pull off a horror mockumentary whose impacts were akin to a modern _War of the Worlds_ broadcast. It's actually not half-bad. Every thing about it is based on minimal effects and a lo-fi approach that wouldn't be out of place in a proper live broadcast, giving it the sort of verisimilitude that more ostentious and cinematic mockumentaries lack. Even the at times uneven performances work in that the awkwardness of it all contributes to the general realism being juxtaposed with the growing horror of the situation. The build-up to the climax is nicely done, although some of the sillier inclusions straight out of cheesy horror programs don't work nearly as well as the subtler scares. Give it a watch if you want a different sort of horror movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2022)

Black Adam: B-

Maybe a B.

It's not bad. I think the critics are being harsh. It's fun, but never really goes beyond that. The cast is mostly great, Dwayne Johnson makes for a charismatic lead. The action scenes are good too. Yeah, it's kind of dumb and some of the exposition is awkwardly delivered, but it kept me entertained. I'd be down for a sequel.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 22, 2022)

*WNUF Halloween Special (2013)*
This bit of faux documented footage takes things further than most members of the genre, with its initial release coming off VHS tapes copied over and over, and the main story being but a part of the programming going on at the fictional local TV news channel. Less horror (with quite a few bits of comedy) than an exercise in creating a realistic fictional media document, it's a pretty apt snapshot of 1980s American culture.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 2, 2022)

*Night of the Demon (1957)*
This Jacques Tourneur-directed horror classic might not be all that scary by today's standards, but at its best, it exemplifies the formula that worked so well during Tourneur's time working with Val Lewton.

Not everything works. Dana Andrews and Peggy Cummins show little chemistry in a subplot that didn't require romance. Some effects shots are a wonky even by the standards of the time (spoilers: it involves a cat that transforms into a leopard, with the two animals involved all but screaming that they're a reference to two of the films Tourneur made with Lewton). In addition, the atmosphere of dread should have been further emphasized in scenes that beg for a modern filmmaker to improve on. Furthermore, the movie shows its hand too early courtesy of its producer, as the titular demon makes appearances that bookend the film. It's a shame, as a post-_Jaws_ and post-_Evil Dead_ movie could have saved that for the very end while utilizing perspective shots and ambiguity to build up the tension.

Still, those scenes where Andrews' character is stalked by some unseen entity, whether in a hotel hallway or a dark forest, are genuinely creepy (although the sounds used to indicate the demon's presence reminded me too much of the "putt-putt" of a gas-powered little machine). Not only that, but the script manages to flesh out its various characters succinctly, with even ' villainous Karswell and Athene Seyler as his mother being given surprising depth behind their actions.

It's an at-times uneven effort, but as with fellow Lewton co-worker Robert Wise's 1963 film, _The Haunting_, when it works, _Night of the Demon_ is an excellent exercise in more suggestive forms of horror.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 5, 2022)

Kingdom of Heaven (Director's Cut): B

I remember being bored by the theatrical cut. This version is definitely better, but... I think the movie killed off too many interesting characters too early. I get the point, but they're more compelling than most of cast who show up afterwards.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I heard Amsterdam will lose like $100m. That is on the studio. The budget for that movie should have been modest.


Is it not good? I didn't get a chance to see it in the theater because I was travelling.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2022)

I never saw it. It was in and out of theatres quick!


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 7, 2022)

*Zu Warriors From the Magic Mountain (1983)*
This film is noteworthy for being not only what marked Chinese cinema's turn toward special-effects heavy martial arts action, but was also among the influences that went into John Carpenter's seminal _Big Trouble in Little China_. The comedy can get a bit grating as the story goes on, and that in itself does not immediately become apparent due to the seemingly episodic feel of the first act of the movie. However, the last half-hour feels like a befuddling mess that requires following the dialogue to make sense of as spectacle far outweighs one's ability to figure out what the hell is going on.


*Enola Holmes 2 (2022)*
This little sequel to the little Millie Bobby Brown Netflix hit is amusing enough to watch, although it can get (very) heavy handed with its feminist message. Henry Cavill actually has something to do this time around, while Louis Partridge's young noble has a cute little romantic subplot with our heroine. Still, the final act feels overlong, and the twists put on certain familiar characters may or may not appeal to Holmes fans.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2022)

Yasha said:


> Is it not good? I didn't get a chance to see it in the theater because I was travelling.



It's not bad, but it definitely feels lacking. It seems worse than it is because of the talent involved and its obvious aspirations for Oscars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 9, 2022)

For some goddamn reason I haven't re-watched Face/Off since I was like 10 or 11 so I gave it a watch just now.



Rating:  /10


My life has been hollow until now.


P.S. I remembered the reason... I was afraid of skulls as a kid, like phobia level fear and somehow I was left scarred by the surgery scene although there was no skulls...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 14, 2022)

*Lawrence of Arabia (1962)*
I'd previously seen the film years back in 2005, but had never actually finished it beyond the intermission due to circumstances, then never got around to following up. Still, it seemed as good a time as any to finally tie up this loose end, especially since what I did see wound up sticking with me.

First off, it's a beautiful film, aesthetically speaking. The cinematography is easily among the greatest in all cinema, the editing is tight when the long shots aren't being meditative (the most famous cut being that of the match being put out to signify the end of Lawrence's time as a desk jockey only to immediately present us with the dawn of a new day in the desert and the beginnings of Lawrence's famed period therein), and the music sticks with you for good reason. It's an epic film that you just can't make anymore in Hollywood, where intermissions feel necessary to give the audience time to breathe and the soundtrack is worthy of an overture.

The story itself is an epic that calls back to the ancient tragedies rather than the more idealistic mock epics of the modern era. Rather than the popular image of a white colonial hero who becomes a leading figure among the natives of a savage land, Lawrence proves to be more of a vain fool with delusions of grandeur using the peoples and the cause he imposes upon them as tools to live out his own power fantasies. Instead, he's gradually humbled and then broken by his experiences, and ultimately worse off than when he started out, forced to recognize that he belongs not in Britain or in Arabia, for there is only the desert for him.

Definitely a film worth seeing in full at some point or another in your life.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2022)

Black Panther 2: B

It's good. 

Mr. Harrigan's Phone: C+

Funeral in Berlin: B/B+

This is the sequel to the "Ipcress File". I watched the third entry, "Billion Dollar Brain", not too long ago and for some f@cking reason...forgot I had watched this... I kept thinking it looked familiar and searched this thread to confirm it. Ugh, this might be the first time in my life that I forgot I f@cking watched a movie.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 20, 2022)

i waited a week to watch the new black panther movie 

felt like it was an ode to chadwick- aside from that there was nothing memorable about it

i felt like lupita's character should have become the black panther

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 21, 2022)

*The Menu*

Hilarious and brilliant.

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2022)

The Menu: A-

Agree with Yasha. 

Ambulance (2022): C

The new Michael Bay movie. It has its moments. There's some good stunts and the cast is enthusiastic, but it's too long and indulgent. I hated the references to Bay's other moments.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 27, 2022)

*Bones and All*

Engrossing and immersive cinematic experience. Hauntingly beautiful and moving. Poor Sully, he only wants a friend.

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2022)

Violent Night: B+/A-

lol. Twas awesome. 

Let the Corpses Tan: C/C+

From the team behind "Amer" and "The Strange Color of Your Bodies Tears", although this is more styled after an old crime thriller... maybe some spaghetti westerns... instead of horror. Lots of style. Not much else.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 9, 2022)

"Perfume: The story of a murderer" It was so captivating and immersive in a bizarre sort of way!The concept of this thriller is original. However, it wasn't very plausible, because it makes no sense that everyone in the world (or everyone that the killer encounters) would find the scent of those women that Jean-Baptiste killed, to be as intoxicating and ultra-appealing as the killer does, seeing as we're apparently chemically attracted to other people based on our immune system... which differs from other people's immune system.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 9, 2022)

No one checks out Bones and All? I'm disappointed.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 9, 2022)

the menu

i give it a 6/10. entertaining but ehhh

i just wonder why this isn't a more popular trope


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2022)

Is the Menu streaming yet? And on what service?

thank you


----------



## Polaris (Dec 13, 2022)

"Ted Bundy; American Boogeyman" It managed to keep my attention until it was over, sure. That being said, there are two pivotal issues with this movie; Chad Michael Murray isn't convincing at all as Tend Bundy and I'm pretty sure it's due to the fact that I've seen him sooo many times in One Tree Hill (one of my favorite series). In my mind, he'll always be Lucas Scott. Issue #2; It's not particularly accurate.
Not sure how to rate this/10.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 14, 2022)

*Bullet Train (2022)*
Brad Pitt has been described as a great character actor trapped in a leading man's body, and honestly, that's an often apt description of his career. Put him in a leading role, and he's often one of the less memorable parts of a movie dragged down by his protagonists. Put him in a supporting role or make him part of an ensemble, and you're in for a good time often enough. The latter is true for _Bullet Train_, where his hapless former assassin is but part of an eccentric tapestry that takes narrative cues from stories like _Smokin' Aces_ and its style straight from Tarantino and his many imitators.

Is it particularly original? No. Does the plot make much sense? No. Did I enjoy the show anyway? Yes, and that's the most important part of these kinds of movies. All the technical wizardry and polished craft in the world means nothing if a movie whose aim is to entertain fails in that regard.

The ensemble as a whole works quite well for the most part. Everyone gets to be colorful, save of course, for the Elder and the Father, who belong to a much darker revenge narrative, and thus serve as normalizing factors for a tale that could have easily gotten away from the audience with its ebullience.

An issue I had was the sheer number of little flashback cuts. They were often unnecessary given that anyone paying the slightest bit of attention would not need reminding over details like a snake on the loose. Furthermore, the inevitable train derailment went on for a bit longer than it needed (an issue I have with other films that feel the need to crash locomotives like _Silver Streak_.

Still, it's a fun two-hour thrill ride for the most part that could have used a little trimming toward the end. Once again, trust in Brad when he's allowed to be a colorful character.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 15, 2022)

Pirates of the Caribbean 3: B

This was the weakest of the original trilogy... although from here on out, it would get much worse. I will say that the visual effects are amazing. One of my problems with the MCU is that they don't really care about having cutting edge special effects anymore. They only care about the deadline. So I think in a lot of ways, this -- and the 2nd film -- have aged better because you can tell that the filmmakers wanted to push boundaries for what CGI can do.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2022)

Avatar: The Way of Water -- A-


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2022)

I saw Glass Onion. It was good for free on Netflix. I enjoyed it. Grade: B.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 25, 2022)

*Glass Onion (2022)*
The second entry in Rian Johnson's murder-mystery series manages to be cleverer than its predecessor in terms of its willingness to play with its structure and the expectations of the genre, and even manages the task of somehow avoiding the trap of feeling too long despite seemingly reaching its climax a little over halfway through the film. While the mockery of typical Hollywood political targets can feel safe and grating at points, the rest of the material is usually able to overcome this, except until the somewhat overdone true climax. Overall, it was an amusing modern murder-mystery blending traditional stylings and modern sensibilities.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2022)

Glass Onion: A-

I really liked it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 25, 2022)

glass onion: knives out

3/10

so bad that it was good. idk who thought that ending was a good idea


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2022)

Matilda the Musical: A-/A

Whoa. Very well done.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2023)

Strange Days: A-

A very compelling and often disturbing neo noir set in the future of... 1999... Great cast and characters, although it arguably falls apart during the finale. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tom Sizemore's character ceases making any sense and his grand reveal takes too long. Also, the Police Chief doing the right thing is strangely optimistic. But it's all watchable. 




Crimes of the Future: B-

David Cronenberg's strange return to body horror.


----------



## Djomla (Jan 3, 2023)

The Menu

Zero Stars.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Polaris (Jan 4, 2023)

I recently watched, "Corpse Bride" for the very first time in my life. It was amusing and sad at the same time. Love the animation, soundtrack and gothic atmosphere. 8/10.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 5, 2023)

*They Live [1988]*

Watching this classic was overdue considering John Carpenter is in my shortlist of favorite directors, but as they say better late than never. Thematically I'd say the movie certainly aged well although I've seen it executed much better. It _might_ have had a bigger impact on me if it wasn't for the fact that I've seen so many good sci-fi flicks and series over the years. The tone also leaned a bit on the cartoonish side at times for my liking, but it was alright overall. — R: 6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Friday at 9:09 PM)

The Pale Blue Eye: B/B+

Pretty good Edgar Allen Poe mystery, although maybe a little long.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sunday at 9:11 PM)

She Said: B

It was good, very well made and acted, with little filler... But it lacked the same kind of tension that "Spotlight" and "All the King's Men", two movies this was compared too, had. 

I think part of it is that it's trying not to offend certain people. The New York Times seems way too supportive of our heroines, who are occasionally threatened and harassed, but you never feel like they're in any actual danger. The suspense often seems less "Will Harvey Weinstein get away with his crimes?" and more "Will the New Yorker beat them to the scoop".

M3GAN: B

The Inugami Family: B

I was happy to finally see this, as it's not an easy one to track down in the west... until someone randomly uploaded it to youtube. It's a Japanese murder mystery, with lots of crazy twists. Some of its stylistic choices were... odd... There are some freeze frames that initially made me think my internet connection was lagging. But nope. That's just how they edited it.

It was fun and kept me guessing though. I can sort of see why they never really gave this a formal release in the west, as all of the names are hard to keep track of -- even with english subtitles.


----------

